# Halloween at DL



## Zoesmama03

Do they do the same big party type stuff?  I'm wanting to go over for my dd's birthday in July but if not I may see about Halloween.  The weather would be more comfortable too. And for the 6th annual Disney costume for my child.  She was Minnie first, then JoJO, Jessie(Toy Story) and Snow White the last two years.  Opps mommy had a rough patch financially and she rewore her Snow White.   She did so happily though. 

She still wears her Jessie and Snow White for dress up.  But JoJo was too much of a pain since she couldn't get it on herself easily.  Minnie was the same until she outgrew it completely and I donated it to the kids crisis shelter I worked for long ago. 

Anyway DL does have the same celebrations I hope???


----------



## Boo Bear

Halloween at Disneyland is awesome!  They have Halloween trick or treat parties often and for me, just seeing the re-vamped Haunted Mansion was sooooo worth it.  This year Space Mountain was awesome too!  I was there for the 4th of July and Halloween and I think that Halloween was better... hands down.


----------



## Homemom

The Halloween stuff takes place in CA, not DL.  Its more subtle than the one in WDW.  I found this list from the allears website about last years party.

25 Treat Stops located throughout Disney's California Adventure 
All your favorite Disney's California Adventure rides and attractions 
A Hollywood Bat-Lot Bash in Hollywood Pictures Backlot 
A nightly "Mickey's Trick-or-Treat on the Street" cavalcade 
Character photo locations featuring Disney villains, princesses and other
Pirate's Wharf, a transformation of the Pacific Wharf area into an entertainment area, photo location, craft area and games area.

We had a blast in 2007!


----------



## Sherry E

Homemom said:


> The “Halloween stuff” takes place in CA, not DL.  It’s more subtle than the one in WDW.  I found this list from the allears website about last year’s party.
> 
> 25 Treat Stops located throughout Disney's California Adventure
> All your favorite Disney's California Adventure rides and attractions
> A Hollywood Bat-Lot Bash in Hollywood Pictures Backlot
> A nightly "Mickey's Trick-or-Treat on the Street" cavalcade
> Character photo locations featuring Disney villains, princesses and other
> Pirate's Wharf, a transformation of the Pacific Wharf area into an entertainment area, photo location, craft area and games area.
> 
> We had a blast in 2007!



True, all this stuff mentioned above is in DCA for the Trick or Treat Party, as well as special decorations they only put up for the Party that are not up during the day.  In the daytime, there is also Candy Corn Acres.  However, in DL, there are Villains photo opportunities during Halloweentime.  The Villains are at the Trick or Treat Party in DCA at night for Photo Ops, but they moved the daytime Villain Photo Ops over to DL last year, right near IASW, whereas they had been in DCA during the daytime in 2008.

Also, DL has the Halloween Round-Up, where you can decorate cookies, learn how to carve Disney character pumpkins and take pictures with Woody and Jessie.

DL has the extremely popular Haunted Mansion Holiday, and last year they also had Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy.  Plus, there is a Day of the Dead display in Frontierland, near the Ray Bradbury "Halloween Tree," and those are quite cool.

Last year saw the first Halloween fireworks show at DL, with Jack Skellington as Master of Scareamonies, and featuring all kinds of music from the Disney Villains.

Of course, there are all kinds of carved Disney pumpkins up and down Main Street in window displays - anchored by the giant Mickey pumpkin at the entrance - and around the Partners statue as well.  Sometimes they will change up the Mickey floral at the entrance to DL and make it a mini-pumpkin display Mickey, but they didn't do it last year.  However, there are all kinds of great character pumpkins above the turnstile area to get into DL.  In fact, even though I greatly enjoy Christmastime at DL over Halloweentime at DL in general, I actually prefer the Halloween Disney character pumpkins above the turnstiles over the snowflake/icicle things above the turnstiles during the holidays.


----------



## Sherry E

I am posting some photos from the Halloweentime, ranging from 2007 - 2009, including special PhotoPass borders and photo ops at the Trick or Treat Party, so the OP can see a sampling of what DLR has to offer during this most festive and spooky season.  This is only a portion of the things happening at DLR, but you can get a good idea this way - I posted some of these last year in another Halloweentime-related thread, but now I am adding in photos from 2009, too:

Here are pictures from Halloweentime, 2007 & 2008:


----------



## Sherry E

And here are some photos (including PhotoPass) from Halloweentime 2009 - you can see certain elements in the background, like pumpkins around the Partners statue, etc.:

















In Frontierland, here is the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree...






















And the Day of the Dead display....

















Haunted Mansion Holiday






















And the Villains photo op near It's a Small World.  We only got Captain Hook and Queen of Hearts, as Maleficent took off for a break before we reached her.


















PhotoPass pictures:

Notice we got the Winking Mickey side this time:


----------



## Sherry E

Here are some links to other Halloweentime-related threads or food & treats pictures - I hope the links and images are still good!:

Disney Dreams - "Halloween at Disneyland" thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2297026

Disneyluvr2: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=28384468&postcount=904

ColoradoMom!!:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=28388012&postcount=906

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=28388078&postcount=907

ReelMike84:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29095046&postcount=1039

EmmersIsTheMommy:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29105950&postcount=1052

iheartdisney:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33076503&postcount=8


----------



## PHXscuba

Our trip last year was in October and we loved it. DS4's favorite thing to do was point out "Mickey pumpkins" on every banner and every time we saw the big one (in Sherry's photos) and over the turnstiles. Our whole family loved the Halloween fireworks (shown every night) and the Haunted Mansion overlay with the Nightmare Before Christmas stuff. Have your daughter watch the movie before you go or it won't make much sense.

If she likes coasters and they do the Ghost Galaxy overlay on Space Mountain again, that's something extra too. Some kids found it scary; YMMV.

We didn't get to the Trick or Treat party in DCA, but it sounds like it's right up your alley. Also, the fall goodies were delicious -- pumpkin muffins and fudge, "Mickey pumpkin" candy apples, etc.

I don't think you'd be disappointed going at Halloween. It does get busier than you'd think, so make sure you have a plan.

PHXscuba


----------



## haley's mom

What characters are out for Halloween?  Specifically what characters are dressed for the holiday?  What villians are out?  We love to find characters at wdw and this is our first dl trip!

Also who is that in the pic with Ratcliff and Queen of Hearts?


----------



## PHXscuba

Several of the villains are out, like in Sherry's pictures. Jack Skellington and Sally are near the HM.

We saw Mickey as a vampire I think, also Mickey and Minnie as farmers in Candy Corn Acres in DCA along with Goofy the farmer. My kids saw Goofy in a skeleton suit when I wasn't there, plus Donald dressed up but I don't recall what he was. Both of those last ones were near the firehouse near the DL entrance.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

haley's mom said:


> What characters are out for Halloween?  Specifically what characters are dressed for the holiday?  What villians are out?  We love to find characters at wdw and this is our first dl trip!
> 
> Also who is that in the pic with Ratcliff and Queen of Hearts?



That's Don Karnage in the photo with the Queen and Ratcliff - I guess he was part of the old Tale Spin shows back in the '90s.

The Villains that are out for Halloween in the parks and/or the Trick or Treat Party are all the ones in my photos above, as well as Cruella, Maleficent, Jafar - pretty much all the major Villains.  But only some of them go to the designated Villains photo spot (which was in Disneyland in 2009, but was in California Adventrue in 2008).  The rest may just roam around.


----------



## Vala

PHXscuba said:


> plus Donald dressed up but I don't recall what he was.



Donald was dressed up as a pumpkin. Minnie was a witch. Pluto only had some special violet collar, I guess he was supposed to be a vampire too. Chip & Dale wore cop & jail outfits in 2008. We did not see them in costume last year.


----------



## PHXscuba

Thanks for helping my leaky memory, Vala. I was thinking Donald was a ghost, but then remembered that was in a Disney Singalong video my son used to watch over and over and over. Minnie did make a very cute witch, too!

I was at WDW in Sept 08 after their Halloween stuff went up, and I think DLR does MUCH more than WDW for Halloween. I know WDW has their version of the Trick or Treat party (called Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party) that does include Halloween fireworks in the MK. That single event may be cooler than the TOT party in DCA, but everything else at DLR last year totally topped what I remember from WDW -- fireworks that everyone can see every night, Ghost Galaxy Space Mountain, Haunted Mansion Holiday, Candy Corn Acres display in DCA, etc. I think DLR is smart to play it up.

PHXscuba


----------



## LKD

If you don't mind me asking! Any tips on making a Jessie costume? I'm making one for my little cousin this year :3

Here's my trip report from last year  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2343077
Although I was there for a while, it definantly won me over on where to spend my money on Halloween!


----------



## Vala

PHXscuba said:


> Thanks for helping my leaky memory, Vala. I was thinking Donald was a ghost, but then remembered that was in a Disney Singalong video my son used to watch over and over and over. Minnie did make a very cute witch, too!



You're welcome.

I'm not sure which week you went, but when we were there as far  Donald was a ghost on the picture on the park map too, so that's what you may be remembering.



Sherry E said:


> That's Don Karnage in the photo with the Queen and Ratcliff - I guess he was part of the old Tale Spin shows back in the '90s.



Yes, he was.

We saw him out in 2008, wondering around in the Hollywood Backlot. All other characters had lines, but no one recognized him.

Cue the German tourist walking around the corner and happily squealing: "Don Kanaille!" (That's the German character name.) To this day my friends swear that I made poor Don Karnage jump.


----------



## Sherry E

Well...just for fun (and for informational, planning purposes, of course), I thought I might bump this Halloween at DL thread (not sure if the OP ever got the info that she needed??) to see if we can turn it into a comprehensive Halloweentime at DLR superthread, much like the wonderful "Disney at Christmas" thread that was so popular last year.  Like in the Christmas photo/info superthread (which I will be resurrecting as it is necessary!!), we can make this a one-stop shop for everything Halloweentime-related, including all seasonal food pictures, information on any special Halloween activities, photos of characters in costumes, photos or info on Halloween merchandise, etc.  Heck, it's just a good place to share all of our Halloweentime photos!

So...anyone out there with some pictures to post??


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

I will, once I can upload them to photobucket. I have pics from the Trick or Treat party last year. I highly reccommend DLR at Halloween and the ToT Party is a must!!!


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I will, once I can upload them to photobucket. I have pics from the Trick or Treat party last year. I highly reccommend DLR at Halloween and the ToT Party is a must!!!



Cool!  I would love to see pics from the TOTP - especially from last year, since I had to miss it - and they would be really great to have in this Halloweentime superthread in the making!

Let's see if anyone else has anything to post.....anyone?  Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller?  Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## PHXscuba

I'm willing to answer any questions based on our experience last October in the parks, over Columbus Day weekend and into the week. We didn't do the ToTP. We stayed onsite at the DLH. We took 4 kids, ages 4-13. We ate our weight in treats. (Also ate at Goofy's Kitchen and Carnation Cafe). Hopefully anyone with similar problems/ages/queries could ask me; maybe others who went last year could be part of an informal "panel" to answer Qs.

Sherry, do you recall when last year's Halloween stuff was announced? A lot was rumored, but I think it was late summer before we had details. Knowing that might help people in their planning.

PHXscuba


----------



## marjam

When does this start? It sounds like fun!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba - According to this 7-19-09 thread started by CinderALLIE last year, the Halloweentime info (complete with events and dates, etc.) had been released by D23 on 7-18-09:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2233852

Marjam - This year, unless there is a drastic change in how they do things at DLR, Halloweentime should begin on Friday, September 24th.  It is almost always the last Friday in September when it begins, except for in 2007, when it was the next to last Friday that it began.  The Trick or Treat Party usually begins on the first Friday in October, so exactly one week after Halloweentime starts at DLR.  So Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy (if that returns this year) will be up and running on 9/24, as will any Halloween fireworks and decorations, but the TOTP will start the following week.


----------



## haley's mom

PHXscuba said:


> I'm willing to answer any questions based on our experience last October in the parks, over Columbus Day weekend and into the week. We didn't do the ToTP. We stayed onsite at the DLH. We took 4 kids, ages 4-13. We ate our weight in treats. (Also ate at Goofy's Kitchen and Carnation Cafe). Hopefully anyone with similar problems/ages/queries could ask me; maybe others who went last year could be part of an informal "panel" to answer Qs.
> 
> Sherry, do you recall when last year's Halloween stuff was announced? A lot was rumored, but I think it was late summer before we had details. Knowing that might help people in their planning.
> 
> PHXscuba



We are going the same time this year!  Our first ever trip to DL.  A fwe questions:

How was the weather?  We are coming from Pennsylvania, wondering if we will need shorts, pants, coats, etc.
How were the crowds?  We are arriving the Friday before Columbus Day and leaving the next Sunday.  Will spend a few days traveling to San Diego for SW and SD Zoo.  Plus 1 day at Hollywood and 1 day at the beach.

Were your kids afraid of Space Mountain or Haunted Mansion?  My kids are 7 and 11.  Not thinking 11 will be scared, just wondering about 7 year old.

TIA


----------



## PHXscuba

Haley's Mom:
We hit rain last year during that time -- coolish on Monday, rainy on and off on Tuesday and Wednesday until it finally cleared that afternoon. Coming from PA, it would probably still feel warm to you; just be sure to have a light jacket and a spare pair of walking shoes if the feet get wet.

But, we have been to CA several times that week in October (it's our fall break) and had absolutely perfect weather -- in the 70s and sunny.

(I heard) the parks reached capacity on that Friday and Saturday nights with all the locals wanting to see the Hallo stuff. The crowds were busy on Columbus Day (but still doable with all the DIS tricks), and dropped off greatly Tues and Wed, probably in part due to the rain). Maybe make your non-DL days the first weekend if you can stand it?

All of my kids (even the 4-year-old) rode Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy. DS was a little scared but he said he closed his eyes. All the others loved it. My 7-year-old is tiny but daring.

The best thing I did before we went was renting "Nightmare Before Christmas" on DVD so the kids would understand the HMH and Jack Skellington. They all loved the HMH -- I think it's actually less scary with the NBC overlay. DS4 took to calling the HM "Jack's house." We went on both rides mutiple times.

Hope that helps ...

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!  I know I can't be the only one to have Halloweentime photos to post in this thread (of seasonal decorations, merchandise, food, etc.).


----------



## stephielela

which days are the trick or treat parties on?  we are doing a So Cal trip this October with the city pass, so we are doing 2 days in San Diego and 2 days at DL, but i want to make sure we time it right!


----------



## nunzia

We will be there at this time this year..How much did the TOT party cost?


----------



## Sherry E

stephielela said:


> which days are the trick or treat parties on?  we are doing a So Cal trip this October with the city pass, so we are doing 2 days in San Diego and 2 days at DL, but i want to make sure we time it right!





nunzia said:


> We will be there at this time this year..How much did the TOT party cost?



Since we don't know what the rates and dates will be for this years' TOTP yet, here is a link to what they were last year:

http://allears.net/dlr/tp/dca/mht.htm

You can see that the TOTP started on the first Friday in October, and then increased to Thursday and Friday, and then increased to Wednesday, Thursday and Friday, and then the actual date of Halloween was included too.  So I imagine that is how it will go this year.

I know that if Halloweentime begins at DLR on September 24 (Friday) this year, as I expect it will, then the TOTP should begin on Friday, October 1.  As soon as the TOTP prices and dates are announced for 2010, someone will have to post them here, so we can keep it all in one place.

Okay, I posted photos on the first page of this thread, but I don't see anyone else posting pictures!!  Our Halloween Superthread has to have more photos!!


----------



## Diznygrl

Ok, I'll share some of my favorites.  These were taken in 2007, the first year of HalloweenTime:

Pumpkin carvings at Halloween Roundup
















Frontierland Decor





Pumpkin flowers





Some from last year, 2009:





















Dessert at The Plaza Inn.  It was pumpkin flavored mousse with carrot cake on the bottom.  I just couldn't resist the pumpkin Mickey mini mug it came in.


----------



## Vala

Did someone ask for character photos from Halloween? 

Let's start with the TOTP - there's a couple of characters roaming around the parks. Last year we saw Ratcliffe from Pocahontas, the Queen of Hearts and Bowler Hat Guy from Meet the Robinsons, all in the Bug's Land area. 2008 we met the Queen of Hearts and Cruella at the line of Mickey and Minnie. But I am sure we have missed some. 






2008:











There's a Playhouse Disney photo stop which last year was on Hollywood Boulevard, and the Toy Story photo stop, near the actual attraction. (Sorry, no photos from Playhouse Disney.)

2008:






It is always two sets of characters switching.

With Golden Dreams demolished the Villains Photo stop had moved to a shed at Bug's Land. Last year it featured Cruella and Lady Tremaine and the stepsisters. 2008 Lady Tremaine and the stepsisters were taking turns with the Evil Queen. 

2009:











2008:
















Last year the Evil Queen had switched to a new photo stop dedicated to  Snow White which was at the Animation Academy. She was switching with Snow White and Dopey there. I assume that was for the anniversary because that photo stop was there throughout the day for some days after Halloween too.











The Princess photo stop was near Ariel's Grotto. It had two backgrounds where you met one princess each. If my memory serves me corret Cinderella and Sleeping Beauty were switching with Ariel and Belle.





















The year before it had been two princess photo stops, an additional one was located near the Hyperion Theatre. You had one background there and got to pose with two princesses at the same time. Not sure if this system will be back this year, the two backgrounds system seemed to make the line move much more fast.

2008:





















The fourth pair was Jasmine and Cinderella, but somehow I can't find that photo.

Pirates Wharf had the Pirates photo stop - quite obviously. 

The characters you meet there have been the same in 2008 and 2009, Captain Jack Sparrow and Peter Pan and the gang - sometimes it's Hook on his own.











This was the only chance you had last year to meet Captain Jack.


----------



## Vala

2008 from Pirates Wharf:
















Mickey's and Minnie's photo stop had moved the the queueing area of Aladdin this year - a very good idea in my eyes because their line is the slowest moving for sure.






2008:






During the days the Villains had their special photo stop set up near "it's a small world". Characters were switching every 15 minutes or so, so we set up camp there for quite a while to see everyone we wanted. 

We saw Cruella, QoH, Evil Queen, Jafar, Hook and the Old Hag:




































2008 the villains were roaming around the Hollywood Boulvevard at DCA:









































Photos from Big Thunder Mountain decorated for Halloween:






The card player doing tricks there, he was really good. Occassionally Woody and Jessie hang out there too.


----------



## Vala

2008 pictures from Big Thunder:






Jack Skellington and Sally who are only out during Halloween Time:






This year there was a photo spot set up on the small court like area near Haunted Mansion and the line was controlled by some CMs in Haunted Mansion costume.

And of course Haunted Mansion Holiday:
















Characters in costume:

2009:
















2008:





















I think the Candy Corn Acres attires count too, we never saw these when Halloween was over:































2008:































EDIT: For some reason the 2008 pictures appear pretty big on here... sorry for that, I am working on it!


----------



## Sherry E

Awesome photos, Diznygrl - and great additions to this thread (the little Superthread that could!!)!!  Thanks so much for posting them and giving this thread a little boost.  We need more Halloween-y goodness from everyone!!

I LOVE those carved pumpkins - so clever and artfully done.  I know if my clumsy hands tried to do that kind of work on a pumpkin, it would turn out all kinds of messed up!!

I also love that mug - and even though I think I bought that mug (or a very similar one) at DLR in 2008, if I hadn't bought it in a shop, I would get the pumpkin mousse/carrot cake thingy just to get that mug!!  I don't even like carrot cake, but I would get it for that mug!


----------



## Sherry E

Amazing photos, Vala (as always!!)!!!  You always look like you are having such a blast when you are at DLR.  I thank you, especially, for including all the photos of the characters in their Halloween garb in this thread!!  Just as Diznygrl gave us a fantastic representation of the carved character pumpkins at DLR, you really showed us the best example of what the characters look like when dressed up in their seasonal garb, which is important to include in our Halloween Superthread.  I cannot express how much I LOOOOOOOOVE me some Donald in that pumpkin outift - that is so adorable, I can't stand it!!  

Again, thanks for contributing - this thread needed a kick, and you and Diznygrl came through!!

Oh, don't worry too much about the size of the photos!  I am guilty of that too, clearly - I loaded many pictures onto Photobucket ages ago and neglected to change the size/dimension settings before I did, so they came out gigantic (it takes too long on Photobucket to edit each one individually and change the size).  When I finally remembered to fix the size before I uploaded other photos, everything was fine and the photos were a normal size.  I, personally, like to look at the really big photos, but I know it doesn't always work well on certain monitors and some of the photos get cut off, or the pages load very slowly.


----------



## BigCheese

Those are great photos and looks like so much fun!!  We hope to go back to DLR during the last week of September this year (hopefully the first weekend of Halloween Time)! Quick questions for everyone...does anyone know if Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs are around for photo ops (like at WDW MNSSHP)?  It looked like Vala got to meet Snow White and Dopey.  Or is Dopey the only Dwarf around during this time?  (I'd be happy with just Dopey becuase DS LOVES Dopey).  And if it's just Dopey, is he only around during TOTP, or is he around during the day throughout Halloween Time?


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Again, thanks for contributing - this thread needed a kick, and you and Diznygrl came through!!



I've been sick for a couple of days, today was the first day I had enough energy to come and have a close look on the forum. Otherwise I would have posted something earlier. 



BigCheese said:


> Those are great photos and looks like so much fun!!  We hope to go back to DLR during the last week of September this year (hopefully the first weekend of Halloween Time)! Quick questions for everyone...does anyone know if Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs are around for photo ops (like at WDW MNSSHP)?  It looked like Vala got to meet Snow White and Dopey.  Or is Dopey the only Dwarf around during this time?  (I'd be happy with just Dopey becuase DS LOVES Dopey).  And if it's just Dopey, is he only around during TOTP, or is he around during the day throughout Halloween Time?



This was the first year I ever saw a dwarf out (with the exception of the Parade of Dreams), and I've been going since 2006 for Halloween time. 

Last year was the first year they had this Snow White photo op from what I heard. It probably was for the anniversary, so I am not sure if it will be back. It seemed popular, so I am hoping they will keep it. 

Dopey was the only dwarf around that we saw last year. The backdrop in my picture was still up throughout the day too for a couple of days after Halloween, so I'd think it will probably be up (if it is back) during Halloween Time too. We've seen Dopey there quite often throughout the day, sometimes with Snow White and sometimes solo.


----------



## BigCheese

Vala said:


> This was the first year I ever saw a dwarf out (with the exception of the Parade of Dreams), and I've been going since 2006 for Halloween time.
> 
> Last year was the first year they had this Snow White photo op from what I heard. It probably was for the anniversary, so I am not sure if it will be back. It seemed popular, so I am hoping they will keep it.
> 
> Dopey was the only dwarf around that we saw last year. The backdrop in my picture was still up throughout the day too for a couple of days after Halloween, so I'd think it will probably be up (if it is back) during Halloween Time too. We've seen Dopey there quite often throughout the day, sometimes with Snow White and sometimes solo.




Thanks Vala!


----------



## Diznygrl

Sherry E said:


> Awesome photos, Diznygrl - and great additions to this thread (the little Superthread that could!!)!!  Thanks so much for posting them and giving this thread a little boost.  We need more Halloween-y goodness from everyone!!
> 
> I LOVE those carved pumpkins - so clever and artfully done.  I know if my clumsy hands tried to do that kind of work on a pumpkin, it would turn out all kinds of messed up!!
> 
> I also love that mug - and even though I think I bought that mug (or a very similar one) at DLR in 2008, if I hadn't bought it in a shop, I would get the pumpkin mousse/carrot cake thingy just to get that mug!!  I don't even like carrot cake, but I would get it for that mug!




Hehe, you're welcome, Sherry.  I thought I had to do SOMETHING to help this poor little thread. 

The pumpkin carvings are actually my favorite part of HalloweenTime.  I love how they're always working on new ones, and you can stop by at multiple times during your trip and see a new pumpkin on display.  Of course sometimes they leave some of them out too long...last year I saw Lumiere and the rose from Beauty and the Beast that had seen better days...they were moldy with flies buzzing around them.   The Caterpillar is absolutely my most favorite 'carving' out of all that I've seen.  I just love it!

The mug isn't really a full sized mug, unfortunately.  It could probably fit about three or four swigs of liquid in it.   After you're done with the cake, the mug is mostly for decorative purposes, I'm afraid.  But determined to put it to some kind of use when I got home, I put candy corn in it.


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> Hehe, you're welcome, Sherry.  I thought I had to do SOMETHING to help this poor little thread.
> 
> The pumpkin carvings are actually my favorite part of HalloweenTime.  I love how they're always working on new ones, and you can stop by at multiple times during your trip and see a new pumpkin on display.  Of course sometimes they leave some of them out too long...last year I saw Lumiere and the rose from Beauty and the Beast that had seen better days...they were moldy with flies buzzing around them.   The Caterpillar is absolutely my most favorite 'carving' out of all that I've seen.  I just love it!
> 
> The mug isn't really a full sized mug, unfortunately.  It could probably fit about three or four swigs of liquid in it.   After you're done with the cake, the mug is mostly for decorative purposes, I'm afraid.  But determined to put it to some kind of use when I got home, I put candy corn in it.



Oh, now see, that mug looks larger in the photo to me than I guess it is in real life!!  Oh well, I would still force myself to eat carrot cake to get it if I wanted it!  And it has to be used for something once it is cleaned up, so candy or maybe as a votive candle holder would be great ideas!!

I would bet that a lot of people don't think those pumpkins are real.  They look SO skillfully carved that it almost appears as if they are prop/fake pumpkins, just for decoration.  So the fact that you found some that had seen better days and had flies buzzing around is strangely refreshing to me, because I know they were freshly carved and real!!

Well, I may have to start taking photos of some Halloweentime merchandise I bought at DLR just to post something and keep this thread going.  I am still hoping someone posts some good photos of the TOTP from last year!!


----------



## Sherry E

Well, until I can get my Halloweentime merchandise photos taken, I will throw in a few more from the exterior of Haunted Mansion Holiday just to keep things rolling along


----------



## PHXscuba

I am trying to figure out how to add photos just for this thread. My little way of giving back for all the great advice I've pilfered from the DIS the last 2 years.

OK, so I've got the photos in Photobucket ... now what? I can put a link in here but not the actual photo.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I am trying to figure out how to add photos just for this thread. My little way of giving back for all the great advice I've pilfered from the DIS the last 2 years.
> 
> OK, so I've got the photos in Photobucket ... now what? I can put a link in here but not the actual photo.
> 
> PHXscuba



Okay...somewhere underneath or next to each photo you will see a series of 4 codes.  Look for the "IMG" code (usually the last one).  Click on it to highlight, then copy (Ctrl C) and paste (Ctrl V) it over here directly in the post.  Don't leave out any part of the code, just copy and paste the entire thing once it's highlighted.


----------



## PHXscuba

I think I figured this out (sort of):


I loved the Mickey pumpkins everywhere!















At the entrance to California Adventure:





Candy Corn Acres (note Heimlich peeking out of the giant candy corn)





Being from Arizona, we were particularly fond of the candy corn cactuses (cacti?)





I could have stood at the window of Marceline's (in DTD) watching them make Mickey apples all day!





Sorry the pix are so big ... I'm still learning how to do this.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Excellent, PHXscuba - you mastered Photobucket (and you see my photos were super-large before it occurred to me to change the size prior to uploading them, so it is a common thing to do!) and came through with photos, all for the sake of our little Halloween Superthread in the making!!!  I especially love the ones of the pumpkins above the turnstiles at DL - we needed those to be seen in this thread!  For some reason, I can never manage to get any photos of those.  When I have tried during the daytime, there are too many people everywhere, pushing and knocking me to try to get past.  At night, forget about it.  I have not figured out the settings on my camera well enough to know how to take a good nighttime shot, and my friend tried to get those pumpkins at night and all we saw was a big blur!!  I keep telling myself that, one of these days during Halloweentime, I am going to get on the DLR property super early and walk around to take photos of that stuff at the entry before anyone else arrives!!


----------



## PHXscuba

I reduced my photos to 4x6 in Picasa before I uploaded them, but maybe I need to export them smaller. Oh well, I like seeing the details. I have some other photos, but they have my kids in them and I'm not nuts about putting photos of them up publicly. That is the back of us you see in the foreground of the Golden Gate bridge shot.

If there's anything in particular someone wants to see a picture of that I have, I'll post it with the kids' faces blurred. But that's a lot of work to do it in 10 more shots!

PHXscuba


----------



## Diznygrl

Speaking of the entrance pumpkins, I tried to take a photo of it lit up at night but it came out blurry...however, I caught a ghost in the left hand corner!  Oooh, it really IS Halloween! 





Here's a Donald and Daisy display at World of Disney.  I just love it when I see Daisy somewhere, it's so rare!





Oddly enough, I didn't take very many pictures at Mickey's ToT Party.  I did get a couple from the Trick or Treat on the Street calvacade though.

Character float





Witchy dancers.


----------



## deejdigsdis

PHXscuba said:


> I reduced my photos to 4x6 in Picasa before I uploaded them, but maybe I need to export them smaller. Oh well, I like seeing the details. I have some other photos, but they have my kids in them and I'm not nuts about putting photos of them up publicly. That is the back of us you see in the foreground of the Golden Gate bridge shot.
> 
> If there's anything in particular someone wants to see a picture of that I have, I'll post it with the kids' faces blurred. But that's a lot of work to do it in 10 more shots!
> 
> PHXscuba



I didn't know you could change the size in Photobucket, but I really like the large pictures anyway.  I like how you can see so much detail, too.

Enjoying the pictures, everyone!  Bring on some more!


----------



## {Kat}

Wonderful thread... Next year I believe my family and I will be there for all the halloween decorations. (14-21, October) It looks amazing!


----------



## Vala

I found some more photos which I hadn't posted yet:











I knew I had forgotten a character.


----------



## Sherry E

I guess this board must be hoppin', because it is time to bump this thread again!  So no one has come through with too much in the way of TOTP photos yet, I see.  There are special decorations that go up just for the TOTP.  Also, it would be cool to have photos of the food items, like the pumpkin muffin with the Mickey pumpkin stuck in the top, the pumpkin cupcake, the pumpkin fudge, the various Halloween cookies and apples (like the ones sold at Pooh corner), etc., etc.

And I have to get on with taking pictures of some DLR Halloween merchandise to add to this thread as well, so folks have an idea of what kinds of things to look for, even though I am sure some of the items won't be sold this Halloweentime and will be replaced by a whole new collection of goodies!!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Here are some pics that were already on my Photobucket, so I thought I'd share these. 
This is from 2006 (the _real_ 1st year of HalloweenTime).


----------



## Disneylvrforever

This is also from 2006 during Mickey's Halloween Treat (before it changed to Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party).
The decorations are pretty much the same as the recent parties, except for the name.


----------



## Sherry E

Those are fantastic, Disneylvrforever!!!  You have been holding out on us this whole time when you had such amazing photos to share!    What great additions to this thread!!


----------



## ukstitch

For anybody interested, I've got two sets on Flickr that contain pictures from my trip at Halloween 2008. I'm afraid it's a little late here for me to be linking / posting individual photos, so I'll just link the two sets below for now.

I'll warn you now though - this was my first trip so there's lots of "generic / non-halloween" DLR photos, but there's definitely some halloween specific ones there as well...

Set one

Set two


----------



## {Kat}

Love the photo's. Please keep them coming!


----------



## TXHauntedMansionFan

Agreed with {Kat}. We are looking into planning our first October trip to DL and this threat has been great! Keep up the good work everyone! 

TXHMF


----------



## {Kat}

TXHauntedMansionFan said:


> Agreed with {Kat}. We are looking into planning our first October trip to DL and this threat has been great! Keep up the good work everyone!
> 
> TXHMF


 It is wonderful for knowing what the park could look like while you will be there, isn't it?


----------



## Sherry E

Good!  I am so glad to know that the efforts to keep this thread afloat are working to portray DLR at Halloweentime for those planning a future trip.  For some reason, our similar Christmas super thread was much easier and faster to catch on.  Well, I shouldn't say "for some reason."  I know why - it's because DLR at Christmastime is very immersive, and pretty much every inch of the Resort is sprinkled with holiday magic.  If you can't see it, touch it, smell it or taste it, then you can hear it!  No corner is left unattended to.  It is very detailed.  So because of that immense attention to detail and the sheer variety of things to see, do, eat, buy, hear, etc., during Christmastime, people have more things to take photos of.  Hence, the quick replies to and popularity of our "Disney at Christmas" thread.  Halloweentime, while great, is not as all-encompassing and thorough as Christmastime is at DLR.  I think DLR is working on trying to get it to that point, but I don't think it will ever quite be a total, all-around Resort transformation like you will find during the Christmas season. 

Still, Halloweentime deserves its own Superthread.  We need to see what kinds of food items there are to be had; what kinds of merchandise there is to buy; what kinds of decorations and characters are out at the Trick or Treat Party; what kinds of PhotoPass pictures people took, etc., etc.... so we must carry on and keep this little thread a-rockin' and a-rollin'!!


----------



## DisneyMax74

Ok, I am in the extremely initial stages of planning our fall trip. My wife would love to see Disney at Halloween time as we havent been there when its all done up.

Im sorry if this has already been answered here but.....What date exactly are all the decorations up? I have heard sept 26th but I dont know if that is when they get started putting them up and arent done till oct 1st or are they...bam....all there on spt 26th? Or does it take that week or so to really get everything up and you wont get the full experience till oct 1st? Also when does The Haunted Mansion open for Halloween? Is it sept 26th or oct 1st?

The reason I ask is if you get the whole shabang on the 26th we might plan on doing the 5 for 3 deal. If it doesnt really get started till oct 1st we may just wait till then and pay the normal rates.


----------



## ykmom

We are planning a fall trip - right now I have hojo's booked for October 3 - 9.  I really want to see disney at halloween so I am quite excited.  My DD and DH really want to ride Star Tours again so hopefully it is closing in late October not early or our dates may be changing!  I love this thread


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyMax74 said:


> Ok, I am in the extremely initial stages of planning our fall trip. My wife would love to see Disney at Halloween time as we havent been there when its all done up.
> 
> Im sorry if this has already been answered here but.....What date exactly are all the decorations up? I have heard sept 26th but I dont know if that is when they get started putting them up and arent done till oct 1st or are they...bam....all there on spt 26th? Or does it take that week or so to really get everything up and you wont get the full experience till oct 1st? Also when does The Haunted Mansion open for Halloween? Is it sept 26th or oct 1st?
> 
> The reason I ask is if you get the whole shabang on the 26th we might plan on doing the 5 for 3 deal. If it doesnt really get started till oct 1st we may just wait till then and pay the normal rates.



Yes, I mentioned the dates in a couple of posts earlier in this thread, but I will mention them again!

This year, unless there is a drastic change in how they do things at DLR, *Halloweentime should begin on Friday, September 24th*. *It is almost always the last Friday in September when it begins*, except for in 2007, when it was the next to last Friday that it began. 

*The Trick or Treat Party itself usually begins on the first Friday in October*, so exactly one week after Halloweentime starts at DLR. *This means the TOTP should begin on Friday, October 1*.  

So this means Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy (if that returns this year) will be up and running on 9/24, as will any Halloween fireworks and decorations, but the TOTP will start the following week - again, unless there is a change in the DLR schedule and in how they do things.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala - when I was just going back over the thread to find the posts in which I had mentioned the dates of Halloweentime and the TOTP, I noticed that you had put in photos from the TOTP!  How did I miss those?  Did you go back and stick them in an existing post after the fact?  I totally overlooked your TOTP photos!!  Anyway, thanks so much for posting them!

As for your photos at the Villains Photo Op near IASW, you can see in my pictures that when we got ours taken at that spot, only the Queen of Hearts and Hook were there.  Maleficent left while we were waiting in the long, long line - and she was the main one my friend wanted to get a photo of/with - and no one came along to replace her!   I hate when the characters you want leave before you get up to meet them!!  And then when we finally got done with the Queen and Hook, we were leaving that spot and we saw Jafar go up there to replace Maleficent.  I was so angry because we could have gotten him too and missed him!!


----------



## Bert Chimneysweep

I want to atempt Halloween at Disney having gone to HHN at Universal

maybe not this year but next


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Vala - when I was just going back over the thread to find the posts in which I had mentioned the dates of Halloweentime and the TOTP, I noticed that you had put in photos from the TOTP!  How did I miss those?  Did you go back and stick them in an existing post after the fact?  I totally overlooked your TOTP photos!!  Anyway, thanks so much for posting them!



No, they've been there since I made that post. No additions. 

I was thinking when I read your question "maybe Sherry wants more decorations if that wasn't extensive enough." 

The only decoration picture I have online from the party is this:






And those from DLR:











I could throw in some Pixie Hollow shots, but I think Fall Revelry was more a promotion for the second Tinker Bell movie than for Halloween.



Sherry E said:


> As for your photos at the Villains Photo Op near IASW, you can see in my pictures that when w gots our taken at that spot, only the Queen of Hearts and Hook were there. Maelficent left while we were waiting in the long, long line - and she was the main one my friend wanted to get a photo of/with - and no one came along to replace her!  I hate when the characters you want leave before you get up to meet them!! And then when we finally got done with the Queen and Hook, we were leaving that spot and we saw Jafar go up there to replace Maleficent. I was so angry because we could have gotten him too and missed him!!



At least you got to see Maleficent from afar. She was the second one besides Jafar who I really wanted to meet, but we never saw a glimpse of her. I asked the CMs several times, but she was never out during almost a week of Halloween Time.

The lines for us were really short though, maybe because it were weekdays. Or possibly because the first interest had worn off? We stayed around for about 2 hours and saw everyone. We sat down on a bench and just kept joining the line again and again.  I did notice the off schedule though as well, the weren't really taking turns. Sometimes I saw four characters, and from time to time only one was out.


----------



## ukstitch

I have a halloween related question, so I thought I'd add it here because the information may help people planning trips who want to ride It's a Small World...

I'm well aware that Christmas season pretty much follows straight on from Halloween, meaning that It's a Small World needs to close at some point in order to add its Christmas overlay.

So - when does it close (roughly / normally)


----------



## Sherry E

Ukstitch - Well, I don't know the exact date, as last year the Christmas season at DLR began a week earlier than it had the previous couple of years.  I was at DLR for Halloweentime on October 24 and we rode IASW without the holiday overlay and looked for the Disney character doll additions.  But, by November 13th, I think it was, the holidays had begun at DLR and IASW Holiday was up and running.  So I am guessing they must have shut down regular IASW shortly after we were there on 10/24 - maybe they even let it go until Halloweentime ended on November 1, and then had it ready in less than 2 weeks.

Vala - any and all photos of decorations, characters, characters in Halloween get-up, Halloween food, the TOTP, etc., etc. is appreciated for this Halloween thread.  Again, thank you so so much for your great contributions!  So many great pictures!!

So...next up, I will include my Halloweentime merchandise pictures!!  Now some of this stuff may not be sold at the parks every year for Halloweentime, but some of it may, and for anyone who has not been to DLR at Halloweentime, this will give them an idea of the kinds of things that are there that they can buy - and this is only a sample.  There were so many cute souvenirs for Halloween - some of them were TOTP exclusives - and I only bought a few things.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, here are some pictures of Halloweentime merchandise from DLR, over a few different years!

A nice Mickey pumpkin mug I got in 2008:















This is a special seasonal attachment for the Mr. Potato Head that is is sold at DLR - it is Mr. Potato Head's Mickey pumpkin trick or treat bag - so cute! It was sold in 2007:








These 3 candle holders came in a set together - I love them!!  I got these in 2007:






































A candy corn Mickey ears antenna topper that I got in 2007:













One of my favorite snowglobes/sculptures EVER, and I think I got this in 2008:













Jack and Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas, riding in one of the HM doom buggies - this was sold at DLR before 2007, but not sure which year:


















Who doesn't love Vampire Mickey?  I got this wonderful sculpture in 2007:


















And a sculpture of the Haunted Mansion Holiday, which I think was sold at DLR and World of Disney prior to 2006:













And some Halloweentime pins - the 3 pins at the bottom are ones that were either sold in the parks or in World of Disney in 2007 & 2008 (the one furthest to the right at the bottom is a mini-version of the Halloweentime sign/decoration that adorns many of the lampposts in Main Street); the pins at the top of the page are just other holiday pins from previous years:












And even though this isn't exactly Halloween-related, I stuck it in anyway, just to get an even 25 images in this post!!  You can see my Haunted Mansion house sculpture down in the lower left corner, and my Haunted Mansion snowglobe over to the right, and those are ToonTown houses and snowglobes surrounding the two Haunted Mansion pieces.  Anyway, all of these sculptures were sold at DLR in the '90s and into the early part of this decade.  Lately for holiday season, they have been selling similar pieces which are mini versions of some of the Main Street facades:


----------



## DisneyMax74

Sherry E said:


> Yes, I mentioned the dates in a couple of posts earlier in this thread, but I will mention them again!
> 
> This year, unless there is a drastic change in how they do things at DLR, *Halloweentime should begin on Friday, September 24th*. *It is almost always the last Friday in September when it begins*, except for in 2007, when it was the next to last Friday that it began.
> 
> *The Trick or Treat Party itself usually begins on the first Friday in October*, so exactly one week after Halloweentime starts at DLR. *This means the TOTP should begin on Friday, October 1*.
> 
> So this means Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy (if that returns this year) will be up and running on 9/24, as will any Halloween fireworks and decorations, but the TOTP will start the following week - again, unless there is a change in the DLR schedule and in how they do things.





Thanx!


----------



## DSNY4ever

EEEK!!  I love this thread!  My Dh and I are thinking of going in October to use our GAD tickets this year.  We have never done an October trip and this looks awesome!! 

Thanks for posting all the photos and info everyone.  Now I have to do a banana dance even though it is still like 7 months away, haha.


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> But, by November 13th, I think it was, the holidays had begun at DLR and IASW Holiday was up and running.  So I am guessing they must have shut down regular IASW shortly after we were there on 10/24 - maybe they even let it go until Halloweentime ended on November 1, and then had t ready in less than 2 weeks.



IASW was closed when we arrived on the 28th of October last year. November 13 was a Friday, right? If so that was the  day it opened. We were leaving on the 11th and I had so desperately been hoping for a soft opening.

I need to take pictures of my Halloween mouse ears and the one lone Halloween Vinylmation that I own. 
I can throw in a couple of pins too I think.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> IASW was closed when we arrived on the 28th of October last year. November 13 was a Friday, right? If so that was the  day it opened. We were leaving on the 11th and I had so desperately been hoping for a soft opening.
> 
> I need to take pictures of my Halloween mouse ears and the one lone Halloween Vinylmation that I own.
> I can throw in a couple of pins too I think.



Yep.  November 13 was a Friday.  In the years just prior to last year, the holiday season at DLR started one week before Thanksgiving, or rather the Friday before Thanksgiving, and it seemed like there were some IASW Holiday soft openings being reported.  But last year, the official start of the season was two weeks (two Fridays) before Thanksgiving, so maybe that's why they didn't do a soft opening, since they were already starting the season earlier??  So now I have no clue what date the holiday season will begin this year, if it will be one or two weeks prior to Thanksgiving.  Heck, for all I know, DLR may suddenly say, "Hey!  Halloweentime has become a big success for us, so let's start it even earlier than the 24th!"  Or they could say, "Why don't we just start Halloweentime on October 1, when we start the TOTP?"  You just never know what those wacky DLR folks will do to surprise us!!


----------



## Sherry E

It's already time for a thread bump!


----------



## Sherry E

Bump


----------



## PHXscuba

Well, I found DS13's pressed penny book (not easy because he's out of town!) and photographed his pressed Nightmare Before Christmas QUARTER. This pressed-quarter machine is shaped like a big coffin and found near the doorway of the store in New Orleans' Square that sells all the NBC stuff. I imagine the machine is there through Halloween and Christmas seasons along with HMH.

Along with the Oogie Boogie one shown, they also had one with Jack Skellington and another choice that I can't recall. I'm pretty sure they cost $1 in quarters plus the quarter you press.











And yeah for me -- I figure out how to resize the photos! Sorry about the image quality.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Love the pressed quarter!

Time to bump this thread up again!


----------



## Happydog

So glad I found this thread!  We have just decided to head to Disneyland this fall!  We have two days planned, October 30th and 31st! (we arrive in LA late on the 29th). We did the MNSSHP this past October at WDW, can't wait to try Disneyland!  Will be watching this thread for tips and for details, going with two little boys ages 5 and 8!  I am sure it will be very very busy at the parks these two days, but we are looking forward to it!


----------



## iKristin

Here are my photos from the trick or treat party last year as well as just some random decoration photos  Sorry if they're huge and some were taken with my iPhone so they aren't awesome quality lol


----------



## Sherry E

Nice, iKristin!  You posted a few really good ones that we hadn't already seen in this thread, like the one at the Halloween Round-Up and the two with the projected images (pumpkins) at the TOTP (on California Screamin' and also at the Wharf area)! Great!!  That's what we needed!  

I am quite pleased with our little Halloween Superthread in the making!  The OP never came back, but thanks to all of you DIS-ers out there who have taken the time to contribute your great Halloweentime photos, we now have a really good representation of what Halloween at DLR is like, and this will be very helpful to folks who are planning a Fall trip.  Let's keep 'em coming!!

Does anyone have anymore Halloween food/drink photos, such as a really good, clear photo of the pumpkin muffin with the Mickey pumpkin stuck in the top of it (my Mickey pumpkin broke, or I would have posted it!!)?  The pumpkin cupcake that was sold at Marceline's, etc.?  What about some of the Halloween cookies that were sold in the bakeries?

Also, as for other Halloween merchandise - other than the items I posted photos of on the previous page, does anyone have any good pictures to share of any of the special Halloween ears (Candy Corn ears, Witch ears, Bat ears, etc.), or how about any of the great t-shirts that were sold (I know there was one I really wanted, with a Mickey ghost on the front) in the parks or just exclusively for the TOTP?

And...what about in Downtown Disney or the hotels or hotel restaurants?  Did anyone notice anything Halloween-ish outside of DCA or DL?  Maybe World of Disney had some cool Halloween window displays or set-ups inside the store?  In 2008, I got photos of the fantastic Halloween display in Deptartment 56, BUT I didn't post them because Department 56 is no longer there in DTD, so I figure there is no point in posting them because no one will be able to go in and look at the display.  But it was a great display!!!


----------



## iKristin

I have the TOTP shirt for last year, I'll take a photo of it later today since it's in the washer right now  I also have the TOTP bag


----------



## iKristin

OKAY!! Here is some merch  











This is the sleeve of the TOTP Shirt


----------



## iKristin

I forgot one of the most important things!! The Halloween Scream fireworks which debuted last year  Here is my video from the Fantasmic viewing area and then a YouTube video of the castle view head on. Then after that is a few more photos I found on my laptop 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1250361871821

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlb_iPg1g7Q


----------



## Sherry E

Excellent!  I LOVE that TOTP bag and shirt!  I would want the tote bag even if I weren't going to be at the TOTP!  And I definitely would have wanted the shirt.  I saw some folks wandering around DCA in the daytime with some really cute shirts on, and I know some of the shirts were sold during the day, but some were exclusive to the TOTP and were only sold at night.

You're right - the Halloween fireworks are important to display here, as they were a highlight of last Halloweentime (hopefully DLR will bring them back this year).


----------



## iKristin

I got the bag specifically for candy since the bags they gave out were WAY too small haha. Yeah I hope they bring them back, even though I miss the Remember fireworks. Guess i'll find out in October


----------



## Sherry E

You won't have to wait that long.  Based on last year, I am guessing we should be finding out the full Halloweentime agenda in July (it was last July when D23 released all the info for Halloweentime).  At that point we will know exactly what is on the roster as far as attractions and events, and we will know for sure if my hunch is correct in that Halloweentime will begin on Friday, September 24th, while the TOTP will begin on Friday, October 1st.  I wonder if this will be the first year of the rumored Toy Story Midway Mania Halloween overlay, or if they will, perhaps, wait until next year to do it. In any case, each year I wonder what new and exciting things DLR will spring on us for Halloweentime.  Of course, last year we got Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and the Halloween fireworks, along with the usual things.  I wonder if both of those will make a return along with more new things, or if they will swap one old thing for another new thing.  Can't wait to find out!!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, and I almost forgot, iKristin - I love that you got a photo of the nighttime Halloween tree!  As you can see, I posted photos of the daytime Halloween tree several pages back, but you don't get the full impact of that tree until you see it at night, when it is all aglow in orange lights.  In fact, it doesn't even look all that impressive in the daytime, but at night it takes on a different life.

I remember the TOTP bags from the TOTP in 2008.  While I did not go to the TOTP in 2009, I bet the bags were more or less the same.  Boring and plastic.  I love those cute tote bags!!


----------



## iKristin

Yeah they were just boring little tiny plastic bags. I love the halloween tree. I think they will bring back Ghost Galaxy only because it got A LOT of hype out of everyone. I loved it myself, though due to it being new the line was crazy at all times.


----------



## Sherry E

I have a feeling it may be a good idea to bump this again and try to keep it on the first page, as Halloweentime starts in 6 months (which will pass by in no time), and I suspect that any folks who are going to begin planning a Halloweentime DLR trip will begin doing that soon and may want to study this thread...or if someone is on the fence as to whether or not to make a DLR Halloween trip this year, our Halloween Superthread may help may the decision for them!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Wow, Halloween already?  Okey-dokey!

Here's a copy/paste from the Halloween thread I started last year to share Halloween offerings throughout DLR.  This is all from a trip in late September 2009.  Of course, there is no telling if the same will be offered this year, but... here's last year:

---------------------------------------------
Hi All,

I went wandering down Main Street the other day taking photos along the way.  Someone requested that I share the photos, so... here they are.  If you don't want to see, don't look.  LOL 

I LOVE all the little decorating details for Halloween at Disneyland.  They aren't necessarily photo works of art, just capturing the fun of the decorations.  I have more.  I'll try to add them later this evening.

Enjoy!






















































































And Space Mountain, Ghost Galaxy


----------



## Disney Dreams

Can only post a limited number of pics in one post.  LOL  Here's more from last year's thread:

These are from the tram ride from Mickey and Friends parking garage and Big Thunder Ranch.  

Enjoy!







































































And I just LOVED:





And for those of you who love it.... here's a little Halloween food porn for you.    I think the pictures speak for themselves.  Enjoy!











- Dreams


----------



## Vala

I've got the candy corn ears. *raises hand*

I was really busy on the weekend and didn't have time to take photos, but I promise I will post some. Unfortunately I don't have any of me wearing them because I bought them discounted after Halloween last year to wear them this year.


----------



## Sherry E

Fantastic contributions from Disney Dreams!!    Those are outstanding, colorful pictures and we especially needed the food and Ghost Galaxy pictures here, as those were lacking!!  Thanks so much for adding them into our thread, Dream!!

Vala - I look forward to seeing the candy corn ears picture!  I remember thinking that was a much cuter pair of ears than the Mickey pumpkin ears, which kind of looked cheap to me. I liked the witch ears and the candy corn ears, but was on the fence about the bat ears.  Mickey pumpkin ears?  Eh, they could have made them look better, in my opinion.  BUT, we still need photos of all of the ears here, if anyone has them, because chances are, those ears are going to still be on sale this year.  The ears are probably the one constant in the merchandise department, whereas the Vampire Mickey and the snowblobe I posted photos of on the last page are probably not sold every year.

I know I have seen some photos of that darn pumpkin muffin with the Mickey pumpkin head in it.  Bumbershoot....are you out there?  Don't you have a photo of it?  Anyone?


----------



## Sherry E

Let's bump this!


----------



## iKristin

bump bump bump it up!! lol


----------



## Diznygrl

Funny you guys should mention the Halloween ears and the Mickey's ToT Party shirts and bag.  I just got back from DL yesterday and went to the Character Warehouse in Fullerton.  They have both the candy corn and pumpkin ears, buy one pair for $5.00, get a second pair FREE!  So I got one of each.  That's an amazing deal considering one pair retails for $15.95!  It makes me wonder if they have an entirely new Halloween mouse ear design in the works for this year.  I also got last year's ToT Party bag for 99 cents.  They also have the party t-shirts and hooded sweatshirts (only in X-large) for really cheap, but I can't remember the exact price.


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> Funny you guys should mention the Halloween ears and the Mickey's ToT Party shirts and bag.  I just got back from DL yesterday and went to the Character Warehouse in Fullerton.  They have both the candy corn and pumpkin ears, buy one pair for $5.00, get a second pair FREE!  So I got one of each.  That's an amazing deal considering one pair retails for $15.95!  It makes me wonder if they have an entirely new Halloween mouse ear design in the works for this year.  I also got last year's ToT Party bag for 99 cents.  They also have the party t-shirts and hooded sweatshirts (only in X-large) for really cheap, but I can't remember the exact price.



Drat!  It figures that I live nowhere near a Character Warehouse!  I would have definitely snapped up that bag and the TOTP shirts, and probably some of the ears too (that is a great price, even though I don't like the look of the pumpkin ears at all)!!


----------



## iKristin

I wonder how much a cab would be to get to the character warehouse?? Anyone know??


----------



## Belle Ella

So Sherry asked me to come post a couple of my photos -- so of course I am happy to oblige! Mind you, I've never actually been for Halloween (or I would have thousands of photos to share ) but I was there in September '09 as some Halloween themed items kept popping up everywhere!

First up? FOOD PORN!














Well, it's not much, but it's a start. Everything else are a few decorations inside the shops on Main Street and merchandise:

















































Not bad considering it wasn't even the middle of September yet! One day I'll get the chance to go for Halloween.


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, Jazz!  I didn't even realize you had posted these photos until this morning (I didn't get the email alert/notification thingy)!  I really love these pictures you took, because it is definitely showing us another aspect of Halloweentime at DLR that we haven't seen much of so far.  Those window displays and in-store displays are so cool and festive!  I think we really needed to see them in this thread!  I love those little figures and ornaments and things in the windows, and those Halloween treats look delightful (even though I am usually not a candy/caramel apple kind of girl)!!  My favorite is that cute little tree thingy that is jutting out of Mickey's head, with the little ornaments on it!  I want one!!!

And Jazz, I know that if you ever do get to DLR for Halloweentime, you will probably find all kinds of hidden or out of the way Halloween photo-worthy things, and capture a very thorough representation of Halloweentime with your camera!  Hopefully next year you can do a Halloweentime trip?


----------



## Sherry E

Daily bump!


----------



## amamax2

We are planning a trip sometime in Oct and wondering if it gets more crowded the closer to Halloween?  We would go mid-week - probably a T-Th - and are flexible as to what week....

Thanks!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks Sherry! If and when I ever do get to go for Halloween you can bet I'll be spending more of my time exploring that going on any rides. It all looks like so much to take in (but in a good way). Hopefully it'll be my turn sometime soon. I'm pretty resigned to the fact that it wont be this year because of other vacations going on at work in October in my department. But I'm trying to keep the option open for next year with my dad, or maybe even 2012. It seems so far away, but I don't think it'll kill me to wait that long.


----------



## rmass82

I am enjoying the photos but I need more info on Halloween stuff in October. The Trick or Treat party....it is when the park is normally closed at DCA? How mcuh is it usually? What is dofferent then a normal day in October there? The Halloween bash happens on Halloween night? Thanks and sorry if these questions were answered already I just find it hard to go thru all the posts we have already.


----------



## pdxJolene

I'm really glad I found this thread too! My birthday is on halloween and I really want to go this year... Both to see all the fabulous halloween stuff and to celebrate my 21st birthday! I am considering planning a trip with my DBF either from the 30th of October to the 7th of November. We'd probably get 5 day tickets and then spend a few days in hollywood & LA and/or the beach. Is that week probably the worst of the halloween season to go? We could always do a mid-week to mid-week trip, but I work M-F and would like to use as little vacation as possible of course. I'm actually more excited for this trip 6 months away than the trip I have in... 20 days. Well... Maybe not MORE excited but equally excited!


----------



## PHXscuba

A couple of PPers have asked about going mid-week.

Mid-week is almost always a better time to go to DLR because so many locals come on weekends! The great thing last year was that the special Halloween fireworks went off EVERY night, so going in the middle of the week you didn't miss out. You might want to find one weekend night to see Fantasmic if it is showing then (unknown).

As for which weeks are busier, jury seems to be out on that one. The first half of the month has fall breaks for many AZ, UT, Nor CA schools, but some DISers have reported more people coming later for special Halloween trips. I think what _days_ of the week you go will likely have more of an effect on crowds that which _week_.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> We are planning a trip sometime in Oct and wondering if it gets more crowded the closer to Halloween?  We would go mid-week - probably a T-Th - and are flexible as to what week....
> 
> Thanks!



You know, it seems like things are unpredictable now as far as when it will be more crowded.  In the last 2 years, the crowds for Halloweentime have really picked up, with last year being the worst, I think.  I was there on 10/24 last year and the crowds were quite thick all day long, and they were picking up at night.  But the year before, 2008, I was there in the first couple of days of October and that was pretty busy too (especially at night), but not as busy as 2009.  In 2007, we were at DLR on the first couple of days of Halloweentime in late September, and it was _only_ not crowded because it was raining for part of the time - and then it got crowded when the rain dried up!  I think it is a crap shoot now, as to when it will be more or less crowded, because with World of Color coming soon, and the potential Toy Story Midway Mania Halloween overlay (though that may not happen _this_ year) and all the other stuff they have for Halloweentime like Ghost Galaxy, HMH and the Halloween fireworks, I think we can pretty much bank on Halloweentime season being especially crowded.

But...as PHXscuba said, it's always better to go on weekdays mid-week than it is on weekends if you can manage it.  So since that was your plan anyway, I think that will be better than if you went on a weekend.



Belle Ella said:


> Thanks Sherry! If and when I ever do get to go for Halloween you can bet I'll be spending more of my time exploring that going on any rides. It all looks like so much to take in (but in a good way). Hopefully it'll be my turn sometime soon. I'm pretty resigned to the fact that it wont be this year because of other vacations going on at work in October in my department. But I'm trying to keep the option open for next year with my dad, or maybe even 2012. It seems so far away, but I don't think it'll kill me to wait that long.



Well, you've been to DLR for Christmastime, haven't you?  I thought I remembered seeing or reading that in your TR, but maybe I am wrong?  Halloweentime, thus far, is definitely not more overwhelming or more to take in than the holiday season at DLR.  The holiday season is full-throttle, inch to inch immersion - sensory overload (though I love love love it!).  Somehow, maybe just because Halloweentime doesn't hold the same importance to many folks as Christmastime does, DLR has not yet managed to make Halloweentime a fully immersive experience.  I think they could do a lot more (like make the Castle a Spooky Castle for the whole season, and then turn it into the Winter Castle in November!).  You could feasibly walk for quite a ways in the parks without seeing any sign of it being Halloweentime, whereas at Christmastime, you know what time of year it is wherever you go - it's in all the shops, the restaurants, the hotels, the music, etc. (which is why I love it).  So Halloweentiime, as a rule, won't be too much to take in because it is not necessarily in your face, everywhere you go in DLR.  However, by the time you get there to see it, Jazz, Halloweentime very well may have become a bigger deal with more to do and see!!  Plus, if you go in 2012, the DCA makeover will be close to finished, so there will be even more things to take in.  But I know you will get some great, thorough, in-depth photos!  If there are little hidden gems to see or little overlooked nuances, you will be the girl to find them with your handy camera!!  That's why you are so great - because you really do go in depth and get a lot of things on camera that so many people probably wouldn't pay attention to (signs and things), and that helps show folks a more complete picture of what DLR is like.



rmass82 said:


> I am enjoying the photos but I need more info on Halloween stuff in October. The Trick or Treat party....it is when the park is normally closed at DCA? How mcuh is it usually? What is dofferent then a normal day in October there? The Halloween bash happens on Halloween night? Thanks and sorry if these questions were answered already I just find it hard to go thru all the posts we have already.



Thankfully, this thread is only 7 pages so far, so it's still pretty easy to sort through the pages and find info.  Imagine once it gets to 100 pages or so!  So I was able to copy and paste info from one of my earlier posts.

DCA closes extra early on the nights of the TOTP (I think maybe at 6 p.m. or so, if I recall correctly), and you have to buy a separate ticket for the TOTP.  Generally, the TOTP starts at around 7:30 p.m. or so.  They give out candy at lots of different treat stations, there is dancing, special merchandise and treats only sold at the TOTP, there are special character photo stations (and some of the characters are ones you don't see every day, like Jack Sparrow, and others are dressed up in their own Halloween costumes, and the guests can choose to dress in costume or not) and decorations that are only up for the TOTP - it's a general party atmosphere.  Also, it's a good chance to ride some of the rides that may have more crowded lines in the daytime.

Since we don't know what the rates and dates will be for this years' TOTP yet, here is a link to what they were last year - this should give you an idea of what to expect as far as approximate cost and the kinds of dates you are looking at for the TOTP:

http://allears.net/dlr/tp/dca/mht.htm

You can see that the TOTP started on the first Friday in October, and then increased to Thursday and Friday, and then increased to Wednesday, Thursday and Friday, and then the actual date of Halloween was included too. So I imagine that is how it will go this year.

I know that if Halloweentime season begins at DLR on September 24 (Friday) this year, as I expect it will, then the actual TOTP should begin on Friday, October 1, one week later. As soon as the TOTP prices and dates are announced for 2010, someone will post them here, so we can keep it all in one place.



pdxJolene said:


> I'm really glad I found this thread too! My birthday is on halloween and I really want to go this year... Both to see all the fabulous halloween stuff and to celebrate my 21st birthday! I am considering planning a trip with my DBF either from the 30th of October to the 7th of November. We'd probably get 5 day tickets and then spend a few days in hollywood & LA and/or the beach. Is that week probably the worst of the halloween season to go? We could always do a mid-week to mid-week trip, but I work M-F and would like to use as little vacation as possible of course. I'm actually more excited for this trip 6 months away than the trip I have in... 20 days. Well... Maybe not MORE excited but equally excited!



I am almost inclined to think that early October will be more packed with people than late October, but on the actual night of Halloween, I am sure the TOTP will be quite busy.  However, never fear - if you get 5-day Hoppers, you will be able to space everything out and see it all.  If you said you were only going for one or two days, I might be worried, but with 5 solid DLR days, you will be able to bypass crowds at certain times.  It shouldn't be a problem.

Make sure, when you cruise up to L.A., to visit The Grove (popular, beautiful outdoor mall that celebrities frequently can be seen shopping at) and Farmers Market, which is adjacent to The Grove.  FM is a historic landmark in L.A. and has lots of fresh fruit and great food/baked goods from local vendors, family businesses and mom & pop type of operations.  The Grove/Farmers Market are about 5 minutes from LACMA and the Tar Pits, about 7-10 minutes from Beverly Hills and about 7-10 minutes from Hollywood Blvd., so everything is very close together in this area of L.A. - it would make for a great day trip!!


----------



## pdxJolene

Sherry E said:


> I am almost inclined to think that early October will be more packed with people than late October, but on the actual night of Halloween, I am sure the TOTP will be quite busy.  However, never fear - if you get 5-day Hoppers, you will be able to space everything out and see it all.  If you said you were only going for one or two days, I might be worried, but with 5 solid DLR days, you will be able to bypass crowds at certain times.  It shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Make sure, when you cruise up to L.A., to visit The Grove (popular, beautiful outdoor mall that celebrities frequently can be seen shopping at) and Farmers Market, which is adjacent to The Grove.  FM is a historic landmark in L.A. and has lots of fresh fruit and great food/baked goods from local vendors, family businesses and mom & pop type of operations.  The Grove/Farmers Market are about 5 minutes from LACMA and the Tar Pits, about 7-10 minutes from Beverly Hills and about 7-10 minutes from Hollywood Blvd., so everything is very close together in this area of L.A. - it would make for a great day trip!!



Ohh thanks for the LA/hollywood info! We may actually get 6 day tickets, it just depends on what we decide we want to do while we're there. I don't think we will do the TOTP, it would be loads of fun for me... But DBF not so much, and while it is a trip over my birthday I want it to be about him too.


----------



## Mommy2Aedan

Thanks for all the great info, everyone! I am enjoying all the pics and tips for our fall trip!


----------



## Sherry E

pdxJolene said:


> Ohh thanks for the LA/hollywood info! We may actually get 6 day tickets, it just depends on what we decide we want to do while we're there. I don't think we will do the TOTP, it would be loads of fun for me... But DBF not so much, and while it is a trip over my birthday I want it to be about him too.



I know...don't you hate having to consider other people's feelings on a trip?  It's so inconvenient!   Just kidding!  That's actually very nice of you to be thinking of what your boyfriend would or wouldn't like when it will be your special day, and I am sure he will appreciate it!



Mommy2Aedan said:


> Thanks for all the great info, everyone! I am enjoying all the pics and tips for our fall trip!



Cool!  I am glad our little Halloween superthread is starting to pick up some steam and that people are noticing it.  And thanks to the "panel" (as PHXscuba so appropriatetly labeled it a while back) that continues to share their photos with us and answer questions.  Hopefully we will get some more folks posting photos of all things Halloweentime at DLR - there is still lots to be seen in the way of TOTP pictures, food items, other merchandise beyond what I posted photos of a couple of pages back, displays, etc.  It seems like when one person posts photos, that inspires other people to post.  So everyone keep 'em coming!

I figure it is a good idea to try to keep this thread as active as possible because, chances are, many people will be just starting to plan their Halloweentime/Fall trips around now.


----------



## Belle Ella

So it looks like I may, possibly, be getting a Halloween trip after all, Sherry! It's not definite yet, my dad can't plan things out that far in advance, but he's expressed interest in doing a father/daughter trip this October. I'm thinking it would probably be in our best interest to go (if we do) the last weekend of September, but we'll see. I'm a little nervous because if it was up to him we would plan the week before we go and then I would think we wouldn't have much as far as options in hotels.

I'm going to be paying a close eye to this thread. I love seeing everything!


----------



## gethane

Since we decided to splurge and upgrade to DAPs, we will be making a trip in either late September or October to see the Halloween theming. I am very excited!


----------



## rmass82

Thanks for the info for TOT and the link to what happened last year. So does DCA have a different entrance then DLR? As we are buying a 5 day hopper pass then we could buy TOT tickets for a different day so not to waste one of our 5 days? We are planning this trip around my husbands school schedule so excited to kow there will be some added things happening!! Keep all the other little tidbits of info coming!!


----------



## Vala

Yes, DCA has a separate entrance.

And you don't need a park ticket for the party, so you can use your 5 day ticket and then do TOTP on a sixth night. You won't be having access to DCA before the party will start though, I think this is different than WDW.


----------



## haley's mom

Loving all this info. 

I am lookingnfor character information.  What characters are dressed up either during the day or at TOT Party?  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

haley's mom said:


> Loving all this info.
> 
> I am lookingnfor character information.  What characters are dressed up either during the day or at TOT Party?  Thanks!!!!!



Both Vala and I posted photos earlier in this thread (particularly Pages 1, 2 and 3) with Villains and other characters (both in the parks and at the TOTP), and some of those include Vala's great photos of the characters dressed in their Halloween costumes!  Be sure to check them out!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> So it looks like I may, possibly, be getting a Halloween trip after all, Sherry! It's not definite yet, my dad can't plan things out that far in advance, but he's expressed interest in doing a father/daughter trip this October. I'm thinking it would probably be in our best interest to go (if we do) the last weekend of September, but we'll see. I'm a little nervous because if it was up to him we would plan the week before we go and then I would think we wouldn't have much as far as options in hotels.
> 
> I'm going to be paying a close eye to this thread. I love seeing everything!



Cool!  Yay! I hope it comes through!  (Crossing my fingers)  Yes, even if you have to miss the TOTP (because that always starts one week after Halloweentime begins), you will see get to see 99% of all the Halloweentime fun on that first weekend.  Your dad will just have to realize that he has a very responsible daughter who knows how to coordinate a trip and who needs to make plans somewhat in advance, and if you wait until the last minute you will run out of hotel options!  I mean, people do cancel at the last minute - it happens - and so hotel rooms sometimes open up, but you don't want to be stressed in the week leading up to the trip about where you will be staying.

I'll be curious to see if you like Halloweentime as much as the holiday season or any other time of year, or more, less, etc.  I think you were at DLR for the holidays before, right?  The Christmas/holiday season, I think, will always be my favorite time to be at DLR because it is just so magical all throughout the Resort, but Halloweentime is my second favorite time.  It is not magical and as extensive in the same way as Christmastime, but it's really really cool.  And this year DLR will probably add even more things to the Halloween festivities...so I hope it works out for you to go!!


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Both Vala and I posted photos earlier in this thread (particularly Pages 1, 2 and 3) with Villains and other characters (both in the parks and at the TOTP), and some of those include Vala's great photos of the characters dressed in their Halloween costumes!  Be sure to check them out!



Yes, my photos should cover pretty much everything about characters in Halloween costumes.

The list of characters in Halloween costumes as we've seen them is as follows:

DLR: Mickey as vampire (or whatever the pinkish tuxedo is supposed to be), Minnie as witch, Pluto as vampire (only sign is a violet dog collar), Goofy as skeleton, Donald as pumpkin (seen only in 2009) and Chip & Dale as cop and robber (seen only in 2008). 

DCA (the candy corn farmer attire is something we only saw during Halloween season, so I will count it in too): Chip & Dale, Mickey, Minnie and Goofy - I think I have posted pictures of all. 

During the Halloween parties Mickey and Minnie will appear in orange versions of their costumes at their photo stop, and it 2008 we saw Donald dancing in farmer attire on Sunshine Plaza.


----------



## iKristin

Chip & Dale were out last year as Cop & Robber as well


----------



## haley's mom

Vala said:


> Yes, my photos should cover pretty much everything about characters in Halloween costumes.
> 
> The list of characters in Halloween costumes as we've seen them is as follows:
> 
> DLR: Mickey as vampire (or whatever the pinkish tuxedo is supposed to be), Minnie as witch, Pluto as vampire (only sign is a violet dog collar), Goofy as skeleton, Donald as pumpkin (seen only in 2009) and Chip & Dale as cop and robber (seen only in 2008).
> 
> DCA (the candy corn farmer attire is something we only saw during Halloween season, so I will count it in too): Chip & Dale, Mickey, Minnie and Goofy - I think I have posted pictures of all.
> 
> During the Halloween parties Mickey and Minnie will appear in orange versions of their costumes at their photo stop, and it 2008 we saw Donald dancing in farmer attire on Sunshine Plaza.



Great info - love the years included.  What about villains?  I noticed that Captian Hook, Cruella, Snow Witch and Queen of Hearts seem to have been out in 2009.  Any others?


----------



## Sherry E

haley's mom said:


> Great info - love the years included.  What about villains?  I noticed that Captian Hook, Cruella, Snow Witch and Queen of Hearts seem to have been out in 2009.  Any others?



Maleficent was out briefly at the Villains photo spot in Fantasyland (which is where my 2009 photos with Captain Hook and Queen of Hearts were taken, as you can see).  Jafar was also at that spot for a while, and I think the Wicked Queen from Snow White was there for a bit too.  I didn't see them in 2009, but I think some of the Villains in my 2008 Halloweentime photos - Don Karnage and Ratcliffe - may have been roaming around at the TOTP.  Jack Sparrow was at the TOTP in 2008, and they brought him back in 2009 for the TOTP only.  I think I heard that the Evil Stepsisters from Cinderella were out again at the TOTP last year, and they were definitely there in 2008.  

I don't think there is a tremendous difference from one year to the next in the characters that appear - I even remember seeing Goofy in his skeleton outfit back in 2007 - but I think maybe they might change after several years.  So whoever is there in 2007, for example, may not be exactly who is there in 2013.  But from 2008 to 2009 to 2010, it will probably be mostly the same bunch.


----------



## Vala

You are counting Jack Sparrow as a villain, Sherry? 



iKristin said:


> Chip & Dale were out last year as Cop & Robber as well



Great. And I managed to miss it during 5 days.  I did hang out in Town Square for hours hoping to catch them again, and they kept appearing without costumes.



haley's mom said:


> Great info - love the years included.  What about villains?  I noticed that Captian Hook, Cruella, Snow Witch and Queen of Hearts seem to have been out in 2009.  Any others?



2008 had the Hyperion Theatre closed, so the villains did hang out in that area in DCA, and some were wandering DLR throughout the day. 2009 they had their own photo stop near It's a Small World and we never saw a villain apart from there and the party.

2008: Brer Bear and Brer Fox near Splash Mountain (I heard that they were still there last year), Cruella and Queen of Hearts all over the place, Hook at Town Square, Snow White's Evil Queen near Animation Academy and at Hyperion Theatre. 

Hyperion Theatre also had: Ratcliffe (Pocahontas), Frollo (Hunchback of Notre Dame), Snow White's Old Hag, Queen of Hearts, Don Karnage and Prince John. 

The Villains Stop at the party had the Evil Queen switching with Lady Tremaine and the Stepsisters. Cruella and QOH were roaming around the party, I think we saw Bowler Hat Guy from Meet the Robinsons too. 

2009: QOH, Cruella, Jafar, Old Hag, Hook and Evil Queen were at the Villains Photo Stop. This was the week before Halloween, and the Photopass Photographer I spoke to said we met everyone who was out this week.

For the party Lady Tremaine and the Stepsisters were switching with Cruella at the Villains Photo stop. The Evil Queen was switching with Snow White at a special photo stop near Animation Academy, but I guess this was a special one for the Snow White Anniversary and I am not sure if this will be back. 

During the party we saw Ratcliffe, Queen of Hearts and Bowler Hat Guy roaming Bug's Land. There may have been more villains there, but that place wasn't very well lit and because I was on an ECV I didn't venture too much there.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah I caught them once on the day before I was leaving..the 24th of Oct.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala - Jack Sparrow is _sort of_ a villain.  He's a bad boy.  A drunk.  He isn't evil like some are but he is sneaky and deceitful and greedy.  In any case, I was just counting him among the characters in general that were at the TOTP.  I know that after the 2008 TOTP, he was removed from appearing at DL as a regular character (for reasons that made no sense), but he was brought back for the TOTP in 2009, so that alone kind of gives him a 'villain' status!  Of course, Jack is an endearing, amusing, appealing villain-type!!

I still wish that stupid Maleficent hadn't walked away while we were waiting in line for our Villain photo ops by IASW!  Grrrr......


----------



## Vala

iKristin said:


> Yeah I caught them once on the day before I was leaving..the 24th of Oct.



3 days before I got in. Figures. 



Sherry E said:


> Vala - Jack Sparrow is _sort of_ a villain.  He's a bad boy.  A drunk.  He isn't evil like some are but he is sneaky and deceitful and greedy.



I don't know, maybe I just like my villains too evil. 



Sherry E said:


> I still wish that stupid Maleficent hadn't walked away while we were waiting in line for our Villain photo ops by IASW!  Grrrr......



I would have given body parts to at least see her. *sighs*

Anyway, on to some more pic spam. 

The candy corn ears and some assorted Halloween pins from last year:


























EDIT: Forgot one - Holiday Vinylmation Figure with tin.


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks so much for posting those, Vala (and for taking the time to photograph the items - I know it is not a quick process, as you have to find a good location to set them up and then you have to make sure the pictures come out clearly, then load them on the computer, then load them to Photobucket or wherever, and then post them here!)!!

I remember seeing that Halloween Vinylmation.  I love the candy corn tin it comes in!!  And those candy corn ears are so cute - much cuter than the pumpkin ears, I think!!  I love the pins, too - I didn't realize they had separate pins for Dia De Los Muertos (Day of the Dead) - that's cool!


----------



## iKristin

You know how they have those new scented ears?? Candy corn and carmel apple would be perfect for that for Halloween  Just an idea


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Thanks so much for posting those, Vala (and for taking the time to photograph the items - I know it is not a quick process, as you have to find a good location to set them up and then you have to make sure the pictures come out clearly, then load them on the computer, then load them to Photobucket or wherever, and then post them here!)!!



I remembered last minute this morning that I had promised, so I took the time. Took me long enough.  I ended up using my drawing table... perfect morning light.  Those are my attempts at drawing Winnie the Pooh in the background of the ears picture.



Sherry E said:


> I remember seeing that Halloween Vinylmation.  I love the candy corn tin it comes in!!  And those candy corn ears are so cute - much cuter than the pumpkin ears, I think!!  I love the pins, too - I didn't realize they had separate pins for Dia De Los Muertos (Day of the Dead) - that's cool!



Yes, I like those ears better than the pumpkin ones too. 

The Dia De Los Muertos pin was surprisingly hard to find last year. They always have exactly one pin dedicated to Dia De Los Muertos.

The pin with the cauldron with the bubbles and the one with the nephews aren't park pins, these we got at the "Disney Employee Center" in Burbank. Other collectors told me you can buy pins there even if you don't work for Disney, so I begged my friends if we could go there. Let's just say my credit card did not approve. 

The three pins in the last row on the last pin picture are from a Mystery Set that Disneyshopping did.



iKristin said:


> You know how they have those new scented ears?? Candy corn and carmel apple would be perfect for that for Halloween  Just an idea



Wait... scented ears? What did I miss?


----------



## iKristin

I saw popcorn and ice cream scented ears...let me find them. Okay they are scratch and sniff 

Here's the ice cream one







Popcorn


----------



## Sherry E

Those scented ears are crazy!  I hadn't heard of them yet either (I have not been keeping up with Mice Chat and I missed out on seeing those photos), but, you're right, iKristin - the possibilities for parlaying this 'scented ears' idea into Halloween OR Christmas merchandise are obvious.  I bet that the merchandising folks are already brainstorming on the Halloween scented ears and the Christmas scented ears (which could involve peppermint, cinnamon, gingerbread, pine, etc.), trying to get the scents and the designs of the ears just right before they have them made and ready for sale in 6 months or so.

What an odd idea, the scented ears.  To me, it would make little sense to scratch and sniff while you are at DLR.  The only sense I could possibly see it making would be to scratch and sniff after you got home to remind you of the popcorn and ice cream smells of DLR.  Or maybe you would give them to someone as a gift so they could 'smell' a little bit of Disneyland even if they don't go to the park.  But I wouldn't want to scratch and sniff and wear them around the parks while I was there, when I could smell the real popcorn and ice cream, etc.  

Hmmm...do I sense a set of Churro scented ears coming soon as well?  That would make one crazy looking hat!!


----------



## iKristin

I like the ice cream one but I can't see wearing a hat with a thing of popcorn sticking up in the middle. I would get it if it didn't have the popcorn bucket stuck to the top


----------



## gethane

Thanks so much for posting all the pics. I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Diznygrl

LOL, I saw those ice cream and popcorn ears last trip and thought, "Man, they've got a Mickey ear design for EVERYTHING these days!"  They're cute, but I can't help but think the Mickey bar ears would have looked much better with a "bite" taken out of one ear and a bit of ice cream dripping out, rather than two complete ears oozing excessive amounts of melted ice cream, which doesn't really make much sense because if there's no bite, how is the ice cream coming out?   Haha, oh well...maybe I'm over thinking it. 

Good observation about this year's holiday ears possibly being scented.  That would definitely explain why the Character Warehouse is really trying to get rid of all the old Halloween and Christmas ears.


----------



## bumbershoot

Diznygrl said:


> LOL, I saw those ice cream and popcorn ears last trip and thought, "Man, they've got a Mickey ear design for EVERYTHING these days!"  They're cute, but I can't help but think the Mickey bar ears would have looked much better with a "bite" taken out of one ear and a bit of ice cream dripping out, rather than two complete ears oozing excessive amounts of melted ice cream, which doesn't really make much sense because if there's no bite, how is the ice cream coming out?   Haha, oh well...maybe I'm over thinking it.



I like the way you overthink.  

I don't like how there's an ice cream stick sticking up from one's HEAD.  I mean....ew?


----------



## Sherry E

bumbershoot said:


> I like the way you overthink.
> 
> I don't like how there's an ice cream stick sticking up from one's HEAD.  I mean....ew?



Molly!  Just the person we need in this thread!  You have a picture of that adorable pumpkin muffin with the Mickey pumpkin head stuck in the top of it, right?  We need to see a picture of that - someone's picture, anybody's picture - in this thread!  So far, we don't have it, and it is a vital part of Halloweentime at DLR!!  If you have time at any point, could you post it here for us?


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Hmmm...do I sense a set of Churro scented ears coming soon as well?  That would make one crazy looking hat!!



That was exactly my first thought! 

"How long will it take them before they come up with Churro scented ears?"


----------



## Sherry E

Good grief, Charlie Brown!  This thread slipped all the way to Page 4!  Not Page 1.  Not Page 2.  Page 4!!!  How did we let that happen?  People have Halloweentime trips to plan and they need to see the wonderful photos in this thread!

So consider this a good ol' fashoned BUMP!


----------



## PHXscuba

Courtesy bump for Sherry!

Anyone have more pictures? I know it's Eastertime, but that means October is only six months away!

Side note: Do you realize people going WDW have to make their dinner reservations NOW for October? That's one really nice thing about DLR -- you don't have to plan a whole year ahead to get into nice restaurants or events!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Courtesy bump for Sherry!
> 
> Anyone have more pictures? I know it's Eastertime, but that means October is only six months away!
> 
> Side note: Do you realize people going WDW have to make their dinner reservations NOW for October? That's one really nice thing about DLR -- you don't have to plan a whole year ahead to get into nice restaurants or events!
> 
> PHXscuba



Thanks, PHXscuba!  I have been bumping this thread and the Disney at Christmas thread (you can tell I like the DLR holiday threads!), and trying to keep them both active simultaneously, but they have been slipping down the pages fast and furiously!  So it helps if other folks are keeping an eye on this as well - because Halloweentime at DLR starts in late September, so that's about 5-1/2 months from now.  And people will surely be planning trips for September very soon, if not now.

We still need more Halloweentime food photos - someone has got to have a picture of that muffin with the Mickey pumpkin stuck in the top of it.  Molly has a pic of it, but she disappeared!  And there are other cookies and treats too.  There is certainly more Halloween merchandise - I know there were all kinds of little knick knacks on sale the last couple of years.  I am sure there are probably other window displays or little out of the way details that we have not seen here in this thread yet.  But even if it's more photos of the things we have already seen, we welcome those too, because they may be shot from a slightly different angle and will offer a new perspective.  So post whatever you've got that involves Halloweentime at DLR!


----------



## ukstitch

PHXscuba said:


> Side note: Do you realize people going WDW have to make their dinner reservations NOW for October? That's one really nice thing about DLR -- you don't have to plan a whole year ahead to get into nice restaurants or events!
> 
> PHXscuba





We've not even told DD we're going yet, or booked our airport hotel, let alone sat down and thought about where we're going to eat.

Much like you - I much prefer DLR at and this is one of the reasons - I really enjoy being able to take things slowly and not having to plan the entire trip with military precision.

Halloween 2 years ago, I grabbed a walk-up reservation for both Carnation Cafe and Blue Bayou - I wouldn't dream of being able to do anything like that at WDW


----------



## PHXscuba

Yes, we too like to not have to plan every detail in advance, even an uber-over-planner like me! On our trip last fall, I did call right at the 60-day mark for a PS to Goofy's, but that was because I had a group of 15 and only one night available.

We walked by Carnation Cafe at opening one morning and I got a PS for noon on a whim. It was a good thing I didn't try walk-up, because it had been rainy, and they weren't using the uncovered tables so it was a bit of a wait to get two tables pused together for my fam of 6. 

*Sherry:* I don't hang out much at the Trip Report threads, but maybe some people have photos from their Halloween trip reports that they'd be willing to share, or maybe a link to their trip report?

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Bump

There are probably quite a few good photos lurking in the Trip Reports!


----------



## eroilersgal

Thank you so much for all of the info so far!! We have been to WDW 3 times and I am in the early stages of planning our first (and probably only) trip to southern California this Halloween. We won't be getting to DL until November1st, what if anything will we see??? Flights were better (cheaper  )into SAN so we are starting at Legoland and moving on to DL. I am so used to ADRs needing to be planned by now that I am lost with the small amount of DL planning available now. Waiting anxiously for any tidbit of helpful insight.....


----------



## Vala

Normally the decorations stay up for the weekend after Halloween. With Halloween being on Sunday now that's going to be interesting if they give it one more week or clean up right away for Monday.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> Normally the decorations stay up for the weekend after Halloween. With Halloween being on Sunday now that's going to be interesting if they give it one more week or clean up right away for Monday.



I think there is no way they will give it another week.  I think they will clean up and the decoratons will come down or begin to come down right on Monday, November 1.  (In fact, they may even take them down overnight, Sunday to Monday.)  They don't have time to waste because they have to get the Christmas stuff up immediately after (the holiday season usually starts on a Friday, so that would put it at starting on 11/12 or 11/19, but the DLR website claims it starts on Tuesday, 11/16 this year??).  I think the only reason they let Halloweentime run it through 11/1 last year was because 11/1 was a Sunday, and it made little sense to interrupt the Halloween stuff in the middle of a weekend.  This time, 11/1 starts a new week on a Monday, so they have to quickly remove all traces of Halloween and get up the holiday stuff.  They _may_ let it stretch to the end of the park day on 11/1, but I would not plan on that.


----------



## Zoesmama03

OMG I think I forgot all about starting this thread until the other day.  Today I thought why not check on it.  

THANK YOU ALL for the info.  I only got through page 1 so far.  

And thanks to those that shared pictures.

I'll be doing DL and CA since that part I have not seen myself.  And from finances its looking certain our trip will be postponed until Halloween weekend.


----------



## Sherry E

Zoesmama03 said:


> OMG I think I forgot all about starting this thread until the other day.  Today I thought why not check on it.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL for the info.  I only got through page 1 so far.
> 
> And thanks to those that shared pictures.
> 
> I'll be doing DL and CA since that part I have not seen myself.  And from finances its looking certain our trip will be postponed until Halloween weekend.



We're keeping this thread active!  Initially we were responding your first post, but then we turned it into the Halloween Super Thread, where everyone can post photos and info of all things Halloweentime at DLR!  We needed a dedicated Halloweentime thread, and this seemed like a good thread to use as the foundation for it.  So we will be contributing and bumping it up as much as possible!


----------



## Zoesmama03

PHXscuba said:


> If she likes coasters and they do the Ghost Galaxy overlay on Space Mountain again, that's something extra too. Some kids found it scary; YMMV.



I haven't seen that it would be FUN Space Mt is long time fav of mine.  DD did ok with splash Mt and Big Thunder last year at Magic Kingdom.  But she was more "scared" with Haunted Mansion.   We would have gone on Space Mt but it was down for some reason in June of last year.   I think dd would like it but not sure about with ghosts.


----------



## Zoesmama03

PHXscuba said:


> The best thing I did before we went was renting "Nightmare Before Christmas" on DVD so the kids would understand the HMH and Jack Skellington. They all loved the HMH -- I think it's actually less scary with the NBC overlay. DS4 took to calling the HM "Jack's house." We went on both rides mutiple times.
> 
> Hope that helps ...
> 
> PHXscuba



Thanks I'll have to watch that one with her.  I've seen parts of it back when I had cable but don't think I've caught the entire movie.


----------



## Zoesmama03

LKD said:


> If you don't mind me asking! Any tips on making a Jessie costume? I'm making one for my little cousin this year :3
> 
> Here's my trip report from last year  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2343077
> Although I was there for a while, it definantly won me over on where to spend my money on Halloween!



I bought mine from Disney online.  I had one in the packaging but dd opened it and has been wearing it since her other one got lost in move.  You could do it easily.  It was silky cowgirl style button up top.  You could dress it up cowgirl style easily I'm sure.  The bottoms could be jeans with some fun "cow" print(what the Disney one has) fabric sewn on the bottom portion of legs.   I'm sure it could be done easily.  A warning is that the top from Disney seems small for size and the pants were long for size.


----------



## Vala

*bump* before Sherry sees this on page 2  and because some Halloween questions appeared on the first page.


----------



## CC&M

Can anybody tell me when the Halloween Decorations go up and how long they stay up? We are thinking of going the first week of October or the last week of Sept, but want to make sure the Halloween decorations will be up...

Also, where would I find information on the Trick or Treat party at DL?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> *bump* before Sherry sees this on page 2  and because some Halloween questions appeared on the first page.



Thanks!  I actually saw it on page 2 earlier, but I hadn't been able to log in and bump it yet!!  We can't let it slip too far!



CC&M said:


> Can anybody tell me when the Halloween Decorations go up and how long they stay up? We are thinking of going the first week of October or the last week of Sept, but want to make sure the Halloween decorations will be up...
> 
> Also, where would I find information on the Trick or Treat party at DL?
> 
> Thanks so much!



That info is in this thread -several times over!  You just kind of have to scroll back a little.

Here - I just copied and pasted one of my responses to a post on another page to save you the trouble of searching:

This year, unless there is a drastic change in how they do things at DLR, Halloweentime should begin on Friday, September 24th. It is almost always the last Friday in September when it begins, except for in 2007, when it was the next to last Friday that it began. The Trick or Treat Party usually begins on the first Friday in October, so exactly one week after Halloweentime starts at DLR. So Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy (if that returns this year) will be up and running on 9/24, as will any Halloween fireworks and decorations, but the TOTP will start the following week.  November 1 is a Monday, so everything should be down or coming down on that day.

And this link: http://allears.net/dlr/tp/dca/mht.htm has info on the TOTP from last year, so you can get a general idea of the dates, but they will be different this year, and the TOTP will start on October 1st.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## iKristin

Don't forget to dress up if you're going to TOTP!!! That's half the fun!!  I'm going as Violet Incredible this year, so we'll see how that goes


----------



## Sherry E

Yikes!  This had slipped down to Page 3!!

Disneylvrforever's fantastic pictures are missing from Page 4!!!!!


----------



## PinkBudgie

Thanks for bringing this back up. I saw you mentioned it somewhere but then didn't see it. We plan to get APs this August and I am going to work on getting us back down there in the fall. The tricky part is the boys are in high school and we are both teachers. We might be able to take off one day but it is hard to leave your class in the hands of a sub.   We've never been in the fall and this thread is just making me all the more excited.


----------



## PattyO'Green

Just subscribing so I can check this thread out later.


----------



## Sherry E

PattyO'Green said:


> Just subscribing so I can check this thread out later.



Welcome aboard!  I hope you have had a chance to scroll through the whole thread and check out the fabulous photos of Halloweentime at DLR.  This thread covers the entire Halloween season's festivities, which stretches from late September to the last day of October.  Anything Halloweentime-related (food, TOTP, merchandise, fireworks, holiday overlays, characters in costume/Villains, special photo/Photopass opportunities, decorations, weather, crowds, etc., etc.) will be discussed here.  Hopefully if we keep bumping it up enough, more people will join in and contribute their pictures of the TOTP, the fireworks, more Halloween merchandise, more food, etc.  

There are several great DIS-ers who have been helping me bump this thread regularly (you all know who you are!) and also have continued to contribute their awesome photos and knowledge, and I think I can safely say we will all do our best to answer whatever questions we are able to answer about the Halloween season at DLR.  So stay tuned.  

And anyone else who might be lurking out there who has photos of anything pertaining to Halloweentime at DLR, please feel free to post them - or if you have any good tips or experiences you would like to share, jump on in!!


----------



## MerryFlora

Question about the Halloween fireworks at DL.  Where they nightly or just weekends?  I'm trying to figure out how many nights I need to stay to see World of Color,  Trick or Treat Party and the fireworks.  Lots of exciting things!   

We went 2007 and it looks like it will be much improved this year. I will see if I can get some photos up.


----------



## Sherry E

MerryFlora said:


> Question about the Halloween fireworks at DL.  Where they nightly or just weekends?  I'm trying to figure out how many nights I need to stay to see World of Color,  Trick or Treat Party and the fireworks.  Lots of exciting things!
> 
> We went 2007 and it looks like it will be much improved this year. I will see if I can get some photos up.



If I recall, I think the Villains-themed fireworks ran every night last year.  It was a surprise because I think we all didn't initially expect them to be every night but they were, starting on the night that Halloweentime began. So if they have the same sort of schedule again this year for Halloweentime at DLR, the fireworks and other Halloween stuff would begin on 9/24 and the TOTP would begin on 10/1.  Now, World of Color is still a mystery as far as the TOTP goes.  We aren't sure yet if WoC will run on the nights of the TOTP, or maybe it will run exclusively for the TOTP guests?

I was there in 2007 also, and I agree - I think Halloweentime season as a whole has improved since then.  Gradually, every year, they are improving upon it little by little and making it more of an event!  It's still not quite up to the level of the Christmas season yet (in terms of being fully immersive), but it's getting to be a bigger thing overall.


----------



## californiamomof4grls

I am thinking of changing my dates from the last week of September to the 1 or 2 week in October how busy do you think it will be?  Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

californiamomof4grls said:


> I am thinking of changing my dates from the last week of September to the 1 or 2 week in October how busy do you think it will be?  Thanks!



Even though Halloweentime will begin (we think) in that last week of September, my guess would be that the last week in September would be still be a bit less crowded than the first two weeks of October, because there are always things happening that draw in large crowds in early October, such as various Fall breaks, Columbus Day, etc.  This year could be different, however, and maybe late September will be crazy too, because of World of Color and the new games being added to Toy Story Mania.

Is the TOTP important to your family?  I imagine that will run the same way it has for the last few years and begin in October, so if you don't want to miss it you would have to go then.

I think you will be fine whenever you choose to go if you have several days at DLR, and some of the days are weekdays.  Even in the worst case scenario, and it happens to be crazy crowded all over DLR in October, with several days to play and kind of stretch everything out it should be manageable enough.  I think the problems lie in only having a day or two at DLR (at most) on a weekend when it is crowded, and not having enough time to wait for the crowds to subside a bit so you can get on all the rides you want and see everything you want to see.  But if you have at least a few days and some of them are weekdays, even in the worst crowds it should be workable!


----------



## MerryFlora

Thanks Sherry!  

Momof4 -   I would avoid the 2nd week of October as there are more schools on break then.  I know atleast most of Oregon and Utah have 4 or 5 day weekends around 10/14 and Disneyland vacations are very popular in both of those areas.


----------



## Sherry E

MerryFlora said:


> Thanks Sherry!
> 
> Momof4 -   I would avoid the 2nd week of October as there are more schools on break then.  I know atleast most of Oregon and Utah have 4 or 5 day weekends around 10/14 and Disneyland vacations are very popular in both of those areas.



You're welcome!

I have a sneaking suspicion that October will be even more crowded this year than it was last year!


----------



## iKristin

Noooo don't say that!! lol


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Noooo don't say that!! lol



I know!  I am hoping it won't be for you and me both!  See, if we were hearing about a decrease in the number of AP Holders overall, or if there weren't any new attractions coming to DLR this year, I wouldn't be thinking that the crowds would be significantly larger.  So far, the number of AP holders is still rising, and we know World of Color is coming.

But weekends will most likely be worse than weekdays.  I still tend to think that anyone with a multi-day trip to DLR will be okay, and will be able to get in most of what they want to do.  It's really the ones who are going for only a day or two at most, on a super busy weekend, who might have some trouble.

One of my friends went to DLR over a week ago, and I warned her that everyone here on the DIS was saying the Spring Break crowds were insane.  She didn't listen to me.  So when she came back, I asked her what it was like and she said the Spring Break crowds were even worse than the day in December that we went last year (and that was super super super-crowded!), and definitely worse than when we went in October.  She said she's "never doing that again."  So that's one comforting thing - at least we know October probably won't be as bad as Spring Break at DLR was!!

Hey, everyone - we need more pictures!!!  They don't have to be perfect pictures.  They can be pictures of things we have already seen in this thread or brand new stuff, but we need more color!!


----------



## iKristin

Yikes...yeah I usually always go in October and this year we're staying 2 days more than we did last year, so 8 days this trip. We did everything we wanted...but I didn't get to ride Peter Pan which I plan on doing this time around for sure. Rode Pirates 13 times hahaha, love that ride and it's the perfect ride if you don't want to wait in line you can hop in line for that and it's usually only 5 minutes or so


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Yikes...yeah I usually always go in October and this year we're staying 2 days more than we did last year, so 8 days this trip. We did everything we wanted...but I didn't get to ride Peter Pan which I plan on doing this time around for sure. Rode Pirates 13 times hahaha, love that ride and it's the perfect ride if you don't want to wait in line you can hop in line for that and it's usually only 5 minutes or so



You should definitely be fine then, with 8 days to play - even in the most crowded week in October, I think you could still get everything done in that amount of time.

Will you have a MM during your stay (I don't know if you are staying onsite, or if you are using Hoppers, as opposed to an AP)?  If you have the MM, that is the absolute best time to get on Peter Pan.

You sound like a girl after my own heart - I would certainly ride POTC 13 times in a row if it were possible!!  You're right - the line, even when it is long (and it was very, very long in December) moves so fast that you don't ever spend too much time standing in one place at all.  That has to be one of the fastest-moving lines in DLR, even if it looks horrible.  Even when we see there is a huge line, we well get in it anyway, because we know we will still be on the ride in 15 minutes, tops, and if there is little to no line, we will be on it in 5 minutes.  I have never done 13 times in a row, but we did do, I think, 4 times in a row one night when fireworks were going on and no one was in the POTC line.  Love that ride sooooo much!!


----------



## iKristin

I have an AP so no MM for me. I had MM last year though but we used it to hit up Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy since we only got to ride it twice that trip


----------



## Sherry E

Time for some bumping action!

Someone else out there must have some more Halloweentime-related photos.  Remember, they don't have to be perfect, frame-worthy photos, and they can be of anything Halloweentime at DLR-related, including seasonal food, merchandise, TOTP stuff, characters in costumes, special photo ops only available during Halloweentime, park decorations, special Halloweentime entertainment/shows/fireworks, window or store displays, DTD stuff, DLR hotel stuff, etc.


----------



## pdxJolene

No pictures here because this October will be my first halloween trip! I'm really excited to begin planning... I've forced myself to wait until I get back from my trip in a few days though!


----------



## Sherry E

pdxJolene said:


> No pictures here because this October will be my first halloween trip! I'm really excited to begin planning... I've forced myself to wait until I get back from my trip in a few days though!



How exciting that this year will be your first Halloweentime trip!!  And there will probably be even more things added to the festivities for 2010 so who knows what's in store?!!  Well, the time will pass quickly for you - I mean, Halloweentime will begin in only 5 months at DLR, so it will fly by.  

I remember when Halloweentime seemed sooooo far away last year...I had all the time in the world to try to get a trip together, I thought.  And then, poof!  All of a sudden it was here!  Where did the time go?  It will be here in the blink of an eye - and then you can add all of the wonderful pictures I know you will take to this thread when you come back too!


----------



## mommaU4

Sherry E said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that October will be even more crowded this year than it was last year!


It seems to get worse each year! 
I think Halloween in general is becoming more and more popular. 




Sherry E said:


> Time for some bumping action!
> 
> Someone else out there must have some more Halloweentime-related photos.  Remember, they don't have to be perfect, frame-worthy photos, and they can be of anything Halloweentime at DLR-related, including seasonal food, merchandise, TOTP stuff, characters in costumes, special photo ops only available during Halloweentime, park decorations, special Halloweentime entertainment/shows/fireworks, window or store displays, DTD stuff, DLR hotel stuff, etc.


I'll share what I have. Halloween is my favorite holiday. And I love Halloweentime at DL! These pics are some of the ones from a TR I did back in '08 if anyone wants to take a peek: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1988356

I'll just post anything Disney/Halloween related:



























































































It's fun to see different characters out at DL and during the Halloween party at DCA.










Our candy from the trick or treat party. 


























To be continued.......... (I've reached the image limit)


----------



## mommaU4

Pics continued.........








I love how the theming is carried out everywhere...... and I mean everywhere you look. From the horse's behind, to the napkins. They think of everything. LOL 








































































I saved the scariest pics for last.... The crowds that were there during Halloweentime!! lol 
Actually, we were there a couple days, and it was only this bad as it got closer to the weekend. I think this was a Friday. It does seem to get worse each year though.  But it's so fun, don't let that scare you off. Just plan carefully and anyone going during Halloweentime will have a blast!


----------



## Sherry E

Yay!!  I got the e-mail alert thingy that told me someone had posted here and saw that it was Beth!!  Yay, Beth!! Woo hoo!  Funny, because I just thought of you in relation to Halloweentime the other day, when PHXscuba mentioned that maybe someone in the TR section of the board had some photos.  I was trying to remember other older Halloween-specific threads from the last two years, so I could either integrate them into this super thread, or ask the OPs of those threads to post their photos here.  Anyway, I remembered that you were managing the TOTP thread 2 years ago, and keeping up the list of who was going to attend the TOTP, on which nights and in which costumes.  So I thought, "Hmmm...I wonder if Beth took any photos..."  But then I totally forgot to mention it to you!!

And then yesterday, I was thinking, "Hmmm...someone has got to have some photos of the candy they got at the TOTP."  So you read my mind, because here you are with a candy photo!!!

Anyway, those are such amazing pictures, Beth!  We really needed another dose of color here.  It is much easier to find folks to post in our Christmas super thread because people have more photos of the holidays to share than they do Halloweentime pictures.  As always, whenever anyone posts a new round of pictures, I always see things I haven't seen before.  There are quite a few details in your pictures that I overlooked or hadn't noticed.  

Thanks so much for coming through with some gems for us - I am sure everyone who has been following along on this super thread really appreciates it!

ETA:  We needed a simple photo of the pumpkin muffin with the Mickey pumpkin head stuck in it here in this thread, since that is one of the food staples of the Halloweentime season at DLR, and no one had posted one thus far.  You came through for us!!


----------



## mommaU4

Sherry E said:


> Anyway, I remembered that you were managing the TOTP thread 2 years ago, and keeping up the list of who was going to attend the TOTP, on which nights and in which costumes.  So I thought, "Hmmm...I wonder if Beth took any photos..."  But then I totally forgot to mention it to you!!


Glad you liked the pics.  

I was thinking of that Trick or Treat party thread I had going back then, but I don't have the subscription to it anymore. I do recall there were some fun party pics and some really neat costume photos on there as well. 

Hmmmm, I'll have to see if I can track it down, and see if any of those pics are still posted.  (You know how photobucket stuff can get deleted)


Edited to add: I found the thread. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1831124&highlight=trick+or+treat+party
I'll have to see what pics are still left on there.


----------



## mommaU4

Okay, here are some photos that were posted in that thread, along with the name of the DISers who posted them:




TahoeMom said:


> Not sure why this one came out sideways - if you have any ideas on how I can correct it let me know!





Disneyluvr2 said:


> Here's another Halloween photo to get you in the mood!





Mary Jo said:


> Here are some pics we took at last year's MHT
> 
> The entrance to California Adventure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance to Disneyland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many things around the park that added to the whole atmosphere, plus all the barrels of CANDY, sliced apples, raisins...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some guests we saw.  This year, Kelly (Daisuke on the boards) is going dressed up in some *** Play thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This couple looks sooo cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger was hilarious in Hollywood Backlot.  He was acting very much the rascal during pics.


----------



## mommaU4

More from that thread:



Mary Jo said:


> I got a kick out of these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 100 Acre Woods came to the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have stayed for a long time listening to these scarecrows. They were so funny, and entertained the crowds.  Here they are taking the pic "with attitude."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even Kelly took a pic with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the scarecrows were besides themselves when they saw this family approach.  It was so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip & Dale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine & Prince Ali went as themselves in a small, but cute parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The park is all purty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The princesses daringly (I say daringly because of all the villains around!) greeted young guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many characters to greet the guests.  We saw Wendy & Peter Pan when we were at Pacific Wharf playing games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Donald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost had more fun watching the people dressed up than the actual park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my favorite costume.  Sooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Note that Kelly took all the pics.  I have a habit of saying that I took a pic, and she ... um... always proves to me that SHE took the pic!  lol


----------



## mommaU4

More from that thread. 
Some great party pics, and fun costumes! 



disneegrl4eva said:


> Mary Jo you got me all excited for it and I have to add this pic I got last year as well...I was in TOT and the people ahead of me waiting to go into the elevator were dressed up as Master Gracey and bride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely loved the costume and asked if I could take their pic and share it on here and they were pretty happy to let me...I dont know if you can tell but the brides heart beats red...it was sooooooooooo cool
> 
> 
> oh and he looks more like cousin huet than master gracey but oh well its all in the family right?





Tink33 said:


> Here is a link to some of the Halloween Parade pictures.
> 
> 
> http://disneylandhalloweentime.shutterfly.com/
> 
> 
> I have pictures of most of the Halloween treats sold in Disneyland/DCA.  I will upload them after work.





Mary Jo said:


> I wish I had taken more pics.  My camera stayed in my pocket more than out, but here are the ones I took:
> 
> We saw this Woody & Jessie, and then there were so many cows (even a little white calf), I had to take a pic... Notice the GI Joe, space man, Buzz -- so cute.  There were a lot of themed families.  We saw a cook skeletan family, and the mom had a red heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Princess Geri... I mean Lesley   with two CMs.  There were so many CMs dressed up - so cute, and I have to say their smiles were infectious. How could you not have a good time with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were projections on many facades that just added to the atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesley (Tink33), Cheryl (Toocherie), and Chris (Califgirl) ready for fun after a nice dinner at Storyteller Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is just kind of weird.  The girls pointed this out to me.... Innocent looking little cherubic statue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when you look closely at it .... BUGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More atmosphere -- plus add all the music around -- so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing the Hokey Pokey --- Princess style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing in the streets -- they played a lot of fun music, & when they played High School Musical songs they handed out pom poms -- lol... Of course, we got some, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesley got really excited when she saw the pirate.  She thought, "Now this is the kind of Treat we're talking about.!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon as Chris saw what was going on, she got right in the action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pirate really didn't have  a chance!!
> 
> 
> Here are some kids doing crafts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance to Pirate Wharf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing in the Hollywood Backlot -- It was funny watching Sully dance to Thriller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And dancing on Sunshine Plaza.  There were a couple of teenage girls with Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum outfits - they were so cute, and they danced the whole session.  They were having fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of my loot.  When we were on Pirates Wharf we were told to grab some loot, and then to go shake our booty -- lolol.


----------



## mommaU4

More fun DCA Halloween party pics! 



Disneyluvr2 said:


> Tinkcollector (the witch) and me (the Egyptian Mummy) at the trick or treat party Oct 17th.





Tinkerbelle's Mom said:


> DD and I were there last night. We had a blast. We met: Evil step sisters/mother from cinderella, Mickey and Minnie, Bowler hat guy, cruella, the Evil Queen from snow white, Queen of Hearts, Captain Hook, scaregrow guys, and handy manny.
> 
> We went to the characters first and were able to do the villian line twice, and mickey & Minnie once in about 30 minutes. By the time we left the lines were at least 45 minutes long. The other characters we caught walking around.
> 
> We went to all the dance parties and had a great time dancing with the characters. They really got into it when the kids would dance.
> 
> We also rode Soarin and Monsters Inc.
> 
> We saw the parade and dd got to Dance with Woody. We also hit all of the trick or treat stands once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our candy haul:





Corpsebride said:


> So, last night we went to the trick or treat party and had fabulous time!
> We even ran into Maynard which was such a treat! I was Snow White and My Dfi was Prince Charming and our very good friend Zebbe was a Day of The Dead guy  Here are some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## mommaU4

fairycat said:


> CorpseBride you guys all look Fantastic!!! I love your costumes and that you guys found Maynard!
> 
> 
> We also went last night and had a blast! I was happy so many people knew who I was hahah! I was Jadis from Narnia and DH was a Renaissance Man.
> 
> We started a little late since we stopped in at Jazz Kitchen for dinner, but it seems to have worked for us. The line was not too bad to get in and we headed back towards the Pier we stopped at any candy station with a short line and then walked on CS, from there we went to TSMM which had a 10 minute line, when we finished the ride the line was at 30 minutes and held the rest of the night.
> 
> We got candy and I ate lots of carrots and apples, cause I am weird like that  We rode Soarin which was supposed to be a short line but due to some issues we had a 20 minute wait.
> 
> We headed to Monsters, TOT, got lots more candy, more candy and more candy, went back to see one of my friends who is a CM, went on CS again, decided to skip TSMM because of the long lines, rode the Zephyr for DH, sadly MM was closed while we were in line.
> 
> We ran into Cruella who was nice enough to stop and take a picture with me. She is always my favorite! She asked if my fur was faux, I told her "Of course not it's seal", she told me "I was evil" and "I told her of course I am!" She played with me a bit more as DH pulled out the camera. I love the little girl in the back of the picture checking out the "Villians"
> 
> We saw some great costumes and just had a blast, even DH who was not sure about the whole thing! Though I wish there had been a few more villians though we got lucky and found them at end. I so hope to do it again next year!
> 
> Evil Queen, DH and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me after close at the Villians Display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruella and Jadis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my favorite Family Costumes of the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone is wondering we left with 11.5 pounds of Candy






I think that is the last of them from that thread. I remember I had tried to keep that thread updated with links on the front page, so rather than searching the entire thread, I went with whatever was in the links. Some were deleted of course after all this time, but it's neat to revisit those pics and see all the fun costumes!


----------



## PattyO'Green

We're thinking of going the last week of September.  Just weekdays, no weekends.  I hope for low crowds!

I saw mention of new games to TSM and World of Color opening.  Can someone link me to a thread that talks about all of the new things coming to DCA and a list of the dates?  I'm curious what will be happening when we're there.

Thanks!

And the photos are fantastic!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Beth, you rock!!  You are a goddess!!  Thank you sooooooo much for taking the time to: A) search for and find that TOTP thread from 2008 in the first place, and B) post all those pictures here for us!  (They were basically going to waste sitting in an old thread, so this is a way to get them new recognition.)  How awesome!  It really helps to have them here in the Halloween at DL super thread, where people can get a clear idea of what kinds of stuff happens at the TOTP and what it looks like at night, what kinds of costumes people wore, the candy etc.  We hit the mother lode today with your pictures and the ones that you dug up!!  They are an excellent representation of Halloweentime at DLR!!

Seeing all the little details in the pictures and noticing some things I overlooked makes me realize that I have got to have some alone time the next time I am at DLR (which will, hopefully, be during Halloweentime).  When I am busy with people the whole day, it can be tough to concentrate on taking as many pictures as I would like to take and I miss a lot of things.  Only when I am by myself for a while do I really get on a solid roll with the pictures.  

Thanks again!

ETA: Uh-oh!  My reply here bumped me to Page 13, and the pictures Beth posted are not visible here.  So everybody scroll back one page to see all the great stuff that MommaU4 just contributed to this thread!!


----------



## Sherry E

PattyO'Green said:


> We're thinking of going the last week of September.  Just weekdays, no weekends.  I hope for low crowds!
> 
> I saw mention of new games to TSM and World of Color opening.  Can someone link me to a thread that talks about all of the new things coming to DCA and a list of the dates?  I'm curious what will be happening when we're there.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> And the photos are fantastic!!!



Those photos are fantastic, aren't they?

Let me see what I can find for you.  If I recall, I think it was HydroGuy that posted threads with info from MiceAge about the new Toy Story games coming in June and also the update on when World of Color is supposed to begin.  I will try to find those HydroGuy threads for you and post the links here (it may take me a while, but hang in there!).


----------



## Sherry E

PattyO'Green - It didn't take me as much time as I thought.  It turns out the World of Color thread started by HydroGuy was right on the first page of this forum, and it only took a minute to find the Toy Story thread by HydroGuy!!

World of Color info:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2431969

Toy Story Midway Mania info:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2417992


----------



## iKristin

SO!! When in October is everyone going?  I'll be there October 18th til the 25th


----------



## mommaU4

Sherry E said:


> Beth, you rock!!  You are a goddess!!  Thank you sooooooo much for taking the time to: A) search for and find that TOTP thread from 2008 in the first place, and B) post all those pictures here for us!  (They were basically going to waste sitting in an old thread, so this is a way to get them new recognition.)  How awesome!  It really helps to have them here in the Halloween at DL super thread, where people can get a clear idea of what kinds of stuff happens at the TOTP and what it looks like at night, what kinds of costumes people wore, the candy etc.  We hit the mother lode today with your pictures and the ones that you dug up!!  They are an excellent representation of Halloweentime at DLR!!



My pleasure. I can post about Halloween all day long. 









iKristin said:


> SO!! When in October is everyone going?  I'll be there October 18th til the 25th



We do need a thread for everything Halloweentime, including everyone's dates and maybe even costumes. It's so fun to plan along with other DISers.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah, plus everyone who's going around the same time can meet up and have lunch together


----------



## PHXscuba

Wow, ya'll turned up some great photos last week while I was off practicing my espanol in Mexico!

Thanks for sharing a whole 'nother slice of the TOTP. I think I would be like a PP -- too busy checking out everyone's costumes to see much of what Disney put up!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Wow, ya'll turned up some great photos last week while I was off practicing my espanol in Mexico!
> 
> Thanks for sharing a whole 'nother slice of the TOTP. I think I would be like a PP -- too busy checking out everyone's costumes to see much of what Disney put up!
> 
> PHXscuba



Yes, Beth came through with some great pictures for us - not only her own, but also the ones from the TOTP thread 2 years ago!  Those were all a really valuable contribution to this thread!!


----------



## Sherry E

Let's give this a Friday bump!!!


----------



## Vala

iKristin said:


> SO!! When in October is everyone going?  I'll be there October 18th til the 25th



October 27th to November 9th.


----------



## chickyann

I am so excited to find this thread, we just booked the HoJo today for our second trip to Disneyland in early October


----------



## Sherry E

chickyann said:


> I am so excited to find this thread, we just booked the HoJo today for our second trip to Disneyland in early October



Welcome to the Little Halloween at DL Super Thread That Could!  Hopefully we can get some other DIS-ers to share their fantastic Halloweentime pictures with us here as well.  It is definitely more difficult to find people who have lots of Halloweentime photos to post than it is to find Christmastime photos - but I have faith that we will get more contributions soon.  Stay tuned!!  And be sure to post some of your Halloweentime pictures for us in this thread when you return!!


----------



## ToodlesRN

Wow all the pictures are amazing! I have some DVC points left and might have to take a trip in October to see all the fun Halloween decorations and the TOT party. Since the dates aren't released yet and looking at last year days, I should be safe to book a trip with a Wed, Thurs and Fri to make sure we can get tickets? It also sounds like mid October may be the least busiest? I will have the whole month of October off so dates and days really don't matter. I just don't want to go during the peakiest time since we have a toodler! What would you suggest for a good time in October? We usually go to DL in Feb, May and Sept the least busiest times!


----------



## iKristin

I go every October usually always starting on the monday of the third week of the month since there's nothing going on that week; no fall break, no gay days...just a normal week. It's never busy during the week, weekends starting Friday are insane though


----------



## Sherry E

ToodlesRN said:


> Wow all the pictures are amazing! I have some DVC points left and might have to take a trip in October to see all the fun Halloween decorations and the TOT party. Since the dates aren't released yet and looking at last year days, I should be safe to book a trip with a Wed, Thurs and Fri to make sure we can get tickets? It also sounds like mid October may be the least busiest? I will have the whole month of October off so dates and days really don't matter. I just don't want to go during the peakiest time since we have a toodler! What would you suggest for a good time in October? We usually go to DL in Feb, May and Sept the least busiest times!



I agree with iKristin.  And I think you are right - going to DLR right in that mid-October time frame (after Columbus Day) would be good, and make sure to include as many mid-week days as possible.  Wed. - Fri. should be good.  The weekends will be more crowded.  It was busier on the day I went last year in October than it was on the Halloweentime weekends I went in 2008 or 2007.  So I can only imagine this year will be the same or even busier, considering World of Color is coming soon and Toy Story Midway Mania is getting new games.

Thanks for joining us here in this thread.  I am anxious to see more photos from people!!  So anyone out there who may be lurking, please come forward and share your DLR Halloweentime pictures!!  I will have to go back to my photos and see if there is anything I could scrape up to post.  I think I covered everything that I had, but I will check again.  (Note to self: take many, many, many more photos next time!!) I also thought of a couple of other DIS-ers I could ask to contribute, so I will do that.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, I forgot to mention - the link to this thread (and to the popular "Disney at Christmas" thread) will be added to the main DLR info sticky at the top of the page, under a heading something like "Holiday Planning."  So we should continue to keep this thread alive so more people will see it and post photos, but if, for some reason, it gets lost in the murky depths of the forum, we will be able to find it easily in the main info/planning sticky.


----------



## PHXscuba

Good to know about the "sticky."

I was thinking maybe we could ask the OP to re-title the thread to "DLR Halloween Superthread". Might cut down on the other threads that pop up with the same type of questions.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Good to know about the "sticky."
> 
> I was thinking maybe we could ask the OP to re-title the thread to "DLR Halloween Superthread". Might cut down on the other threads that pop up with the same type of questions.
> 
> PHXscuba



Good thinking.  There are a bunch of WoC threads happening now, and it does get a bit confusing and overwhelming - it's good to have as much info all in one place (photos, too) as possible!!


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> and Toy Story Midway Mania is getting new games.



Hmm? Okay, what else did I miss?


----------



## chessieiglr8402

Good Evening!

I have been a lurker on the boards for a while now but now that I am planning my first trip to California/Disneyland by myself I decided it is time to ask some questions.  My DBF and I are going to Disneyland/California for a graduation trip (for his undergraduate and my Masters).  We are going to be there From October 1-10(possibly 11), 2010.  What are the crowds going to be like during this time?  We are going to be doing some of the other attractions in LA, Long Beach, Orange county while we are there, but plan on doing Disney for 3 (possibly 4) days during the week (probably Tuesday-Thursday or something).  How are the crowds during that first full week of October normally?

I am super excited about this thread and love reading about all the things that we are going to see while we are there!


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> Hmm? Okay, what else did I miss?



You hadn't heard that about Toy Story Midway Mania yet?  HydroGuy posted a thread about it not long ago: 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2417992 

Apparently, because of the new Toy Story movie opening this year, all new games will be added to the TSMM ride (I suppose, replacing _all_ the old ones?), and they already have plans to do an eventual Halloween and Christmas overlay (though I would be shocked if they did the holiday overlays this year, so soon after adding the new games). Drat!  Just when I had started to get into a nice groove with the games on TSMM and see my scores begin to improve, they are switching them up on me!!  Back to Square One!!

In any case, yes, I have a hunch that the already-long line for TSMM will get longer with the new games, because, essentially, it will be like a whole new ride.  The line was finally getting down to the 30-minute mark at times, and now it is going to get longer and slower again.



chessieiglr8402 said:


> Good Evening!
> 
> I have been a lurker on the boards for a while now but now that I am planning my first trip to California/Disneyland by myself I decided it is time to ask some questions.  My DBF and I are going to Disneyland/California for a graduation trip (for his undergraduate and my Masters).  We are going to be there From October 1-10(possibly 11), 2010.  What are the crowds going to be like during this time?  We are going to be doing some of the other attractions in LA, Long Beach, Orange county while we are there, but plan on doing Disney for 3 (possibly 4) days during the week (probably Tuesday-Thursday or something).  How are the crowds during that first full week of October normally?
> 
> I am super excited about this thread and love reading about all the things that we are going to see while we are there!



Hi, chessieiglr8402!!!  Welcome, welcome, welcome to our Halloweentime thread!!  Thanks for coming out of lurkdom and joining us!  I hope you have had a chance to scroll back to the beginning and glance at all the great photos.  I still hope we get more contributions from other DIS-ers who would like to share their pictures too, but, thus far, I think Halloweentime at DLR has been pretty nicely represented here!

Congratulations on getting your Masters (and to your DBF for his undergraduate)!!  Sounds like a perfect reason to celebrate with a trip to SoCal!!!

Well, hopefully my fellow DIS-ers who have been helping out on this thread from the beginning will jump in with their opinions/knowledge as well, but my guess is that any time in that first half of October will be pretty crowded, especially based on the large number of AP holders, the growing interest in Halloweentime at DLR and the new stuff coming to DCA (and based on how crowded it was last year in October).  

However, I don't know the exact dates of the various Fall breaks, so I am not sure how those will impact the mid-week days you plan to go to DLR.  I know Columbus Day is on 10/11, so the weekend preceding it will be crazy.  Weekdays will definitely be better than weekends in terms of crowds, I would think.  I think that, even if it is super crowded at DLR in the first 2 weeks of October, you should still be okay because you will have 3, or possibly 4, days to spread everything out and get it all done.  

Be sure to post some nice photos for us here after you make your trip, and stay tuned to this thread as more info comes in and more photos are added!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Ok, so here are my new additions to this wonderful thread:

DCA:


























Halloween Roundup:
























































Dia de los Muertos:











French Market:











Main St. decor:


----------



## Disneylvrforever

More decor:


























Food:

-French Market-





-Cookie Decorating @ Halloween Roundup-





-Plaza Inn-










-last year's Pumpkin Muffin-





Balloons!!!





Halloween Fireworks:


----------



## Sherry E

Disneylvrforever - You rock too!!  You and Beth and everyone else who has posted photos here are certainly showing me that I missed out on a lot of photo-taking opportunities!  (Darn those one-day trips - there is just not enough time for me to snap lots of pictures!!!  

These pictures are excellent (then again, you always have some good stuff to share)!!  Also, you must have read my mind!  Whenever I think I have run out of holiday photos for the Disney at Christmas thread, I always seem to be able to scrape up more - even if they have people in them, even if they are too dark or too light or whatever, I can still find more of those to post.  So when I was in Photobucket earlier today, pulling more Christmas pictures for that thread, I was thinking, "Do I have _anything_ else I can add to the Halloween thread, or am I pretty much tapped out?"  If I do scrape up anything else Halloween-ish, it would only be a couple more, and it wouldn't be anything unusual at all.  I was thinking that we needed someone else to post more Halloween pictures here - and you came through!!

Again, I am constantly amazed at how many things a lot of us must skip over - where in the heck had that Candy Corn Churro Cart been hiding?  I never saw it - not one time!!  I was so excited to see that picture, as well as the other displays and things, because I am thinking there is a lot more to Halloweentime than what many of us are actually catching!!  There are a lot of hidden little details, I think!

Thanks so much for sharing more of your fantastic pictures with us!!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh my goodness!  You posted more, Disneylvrforever!  I love love love those villains fireworks pictures!!  Yay!!!  These photos should please our many lurkers out there, and the faithful DIS-ers who have been following along here since the beginning!!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Thanks Sherry for the kind words! I love taking pics of all the new things & additions Disney has to offer, especially during the holidays. My computer is literally running out of memory bc of all the Disney pics I have saved in it!


----------



## PHXscuba

LOVING the Halloween fireworks photos; awesome picture-taking!

I think the nightly "Halloween Screams" fireworks were one of the best things about Halloween 2009 at DLR. Unlike WDW, where you have to go to their version of the Trick-or-Treat party (extra $$) in the Magic Kingdom to see the Halloween fireworks, DLR visitors got them for FREE, EVERY NIGHT!!! I remember we were all stressing right up until the holiday hours were posted, not quite believing (despite the promos) that they would fire them off every night, but they did!

We saw them from Rivers of America right after Fantasmic the first time and you couldn't really see the big globe effect next to the castle. But we loved the music and the fireworks. The next night, we were leaving Tomorrowland just after 8 when they were supposed to start. They had been slightly delayed by the on-and-off drizzle, but they started them about 5 minutes late. We halted just onto Main Street and watched them. AWESOME!! 

DS5 still runs around the house doing his best Jack Skellington impression: "This is Halloween, Halloween," and "Everybody SCREEEEEAM!"

PHXscuba

p.s. They also simulcast the fireworks music onto one of the DLR hotel TV channels so you can listen, especially if you have a DL view!


----------



## Sherry E

Well, I am scraping the bottom of the barrel here, as I have pretty much run totally out of anything resembling Halloweentime photos!!  The ones that I found are either totally unoriginal and anti-climactic compared to the ones most recently posted by Disneylvrforever and Beth, OR they are not good quality (because they were taken on an old 35mm camera that was on its last legs, or they were taken on a cheap disposable) - this was before I got my new Canon last year.  But, nonetheless, I felt I needed to contribute something more, so I scraped up these last little few photos!!

These are from 2007 - it was a rainy day off and on:

Nothing too unusual here, but I like the contrast of the dark Candy Corn and the blue sky with the cloud:






And this one is sort of interesting because you can see people with umbrellas in the lower right corner, but the blue sky is peeking through above the giant Candy Corn:






Pumpkin Santa Scarecrow dude:






Random Entrance shot:






Nighttime:


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm seriously thinking about heading to DL the first week of Oct/11, since my solo trip got delayed for 6 months due to financial woes. It looks like alot of fun, and satisfies my urge to take pcs. I have a couple of questions that I would appreciate answered. First off how is the weather in Oct? And secondly, do you have to dress up for the Trick or Treat Party, and if so how dressed up do you have to get? TIA

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> I'm seriously thinking about heading to DL the first week of Oct/11, since my solo trip got delayed for 6 months due to financial woes. It looks like alot of fun, and satisfies my urge to take pcs. I have a couple of questions that I would appreciate answered. First off how is the weather in Oct? And secondly, do you have to dress up for the Trick or Treat Party, and if so how dressed up do you have to get? TIA
> 
> Trish



I will jump in and then hopefully one of our "panel" members (as PHXscuba accurately named it quite a while back) can offer their insight and feedback as well.

First of all - I totally understand the financial woes and the DLR trip getting delayed because of it.  That basically explains my whole 2009!  I hope you are able to make it during October.

I have always thought weather in SoCal in October is on the unpredictable side.  October is one of those months that may seem very much like it is still summer, with temperatures as high as the upper 90's at times (like when I went in 2008), or cool and windy at other times.  Sometimes it can be raining, sometimes it is very, very dry.  When it is dry and windy, that's when the wildfires start up, and so that can affect air quality.  It is a very weird month.  You never know if you will be getting nice 70-degree weather or 98-degree weather, rain or wind or super dry air!!  When we went in 2007, it was pouring rain off and on during the day.  When it wasn't raining, it was 80 degrees.  In 2009, it was in the upper 90's and miserable.  Last year, it was in the low 80's all day when we were there.

You don't have to dress up for the TOTP at all (I didn't - see photos on Page 1), and if you do, I think you can go all out and get really dressed up.  I saw someone's wheelchair made up to look like a Haunted Mansion Doom Buggy, so that was particularly creative!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Thanks for all the great info Sherry. I'm planning a surprise trip to DL at the beginning of Feb/11 that is a family trip and will be stateside for 15 days and will be driving down. DH promised me a solo trip for next year, and so it looks like I'm saving for 2 trips at the same time, and with being a stay at home mom, can be fun trying to save the money. DH is relying on me to save up 2/3rds of the money for the Feb trip, and all of the money for my solo trip. I was originally going to head to DL in April/11 for my solo trip, but had to delay it for 5 months until I can save up the additional money to pay for my trip. Should have enough money saved by then that will cover most, if not all of my trip. Need it to get away from 2 very active boys DS7 and DS6, and recover my sanity at least for a little while. And since I'm an avid picture taker, I should be taking tons of pics down there during my solo trip.


----------



## pdxJolene

AH! I'm wishing I had photos to post, but this will be my first halloween trip. I'll make sure to come back with PLENTY though! How is the day of halloween at DL usually? This year it is on a Sunday... I'm thinking our dates will be the 30th-7th with Halloween being our first DL day. And another question... When do the rides with overlays shut down to go back to normal? That may change our dates some. 

How many more days until October?


----------



## Karenann*

Taking my family to DL in Oct for DS 21st Birthday!  We were there in Oct 06 during Gay Days and the Choc Walk both but had 8 days in the park so the crowds didn't slow us down to much. All the info on here is the best!! Staying at BWPPI this time (birthday boys wish to be as close to the Mouse Himself as possible!). Look forward to sharing and planning here.


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> You hadn't heard that about Toy Story Midway Mania yet?  HydroGuy posted a thread about it not long ago:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2417992
> 
> Apparently, because of the new Toy Story movie opening this year, all new games will be added to the TSMM ride (I suppose, replacing _all_ the old ones?), and they already have plans to do an eventual Halloween and Christmas overlay (though I would be shocked if they did the holiday overlays this year, so soon after adding the new games). Drat!  Just when I had started to get into a nice groove with the games on TSMM and see my scores begin to improve, they are switching them up on me!!  Back to Square One!!



Nope, that went completely past me.


----------



## Vala

BELLEDOZER said:


> I'm seriously thinking about heading to DL the first week of Oct/11, since my solo trip got delayed for 6 months due to financial woes. It looks like alot of fun, and satisfies my urge to take pcs. I have a couple of questions that I would appreciate answered. First off how is the weather in Oct? And secondly, do you have to dress up for the Trick or Treat Party, and if so how dressed up do you have to get? TIA
> 
> Trish




Weather... I think Sherry got it pretty right with unpredictable. Two years ago it was extremely hot. Last year the days seemed a little overcast, and especially at night it was freezing. There's this lovely photo of me looking like a furball on legs somewhere in this topic - shirt, hoodie, fleece jacket and I was still cold.

You don't have to dress up for the party, definitely not. We usually do a little, like a black halo or a special shirt. Last year I had a shirt saying "Team Tremaine" (borrowed from those Twilight teams ) and that got over very well, especially with Lady Tremaine of course.


----------



## Sherry E

pdxJolene said:


> AH! I'm wishing I had photos to post, but this will be my first halloween trip. I'll make sure to come back with PLENTY though! How is the day of halloween at DL usually? This year it is on a Sunday... I'm thinking our dates will be the 30th-7th with Halloween being our first DL day. And another question... When do the rides with overlays shut down to go back to normal? That may change our dates some.
> 
> How many more days until October?



You will have photos soon enough - if not of Halloweentime, then of Christmastime!  I can't wait to see them when you take them!  Seriously, after seeing what everyone has had to share in this thread and in the Disney at Christmas thread, I can't wait to get back to DLR to hunt for more out of the way Christmas and Halloween details to get pictures of!!  There is so much ground to cover!  The exciting thing is that, most likely, there will be a few new things added to this upcoming Halloweentime season and probably the Christmas season as well, so we will have all kinds of fabulous photo ops and surprises in store!

I don't know what the crowds are like on the actual Halloween day, so hopefully someone else can answer that for us.

As fr the rides with overlays - Haunted Mansion Holiday will open on the day that Halloweentime begins (which, we assume, will be 9/24, pending further notice), and it will stay open all through the Christmas season, shutting down in early January to go back to the normal HM.  And Space Mountain Ghost Galazy would also open on the first day of Halloweentime, and would likely be shut down on November 1 (or overnight from 10/31 to 11/1), I am guessing, since that's a Monday, to go back to normal.  The Halloween Round-Up would also be immediately de-Halloweened and the Christmas decorations for the Reindeer Round-Up would begin to go up almost immediately, as the holiday season begins mid-November-ish, and they only have a couple of weeks to get all the Christmas stuff up and ready to go after Halloween ends.



Karenann* said:


> Taking my family to DL in Oct for DS 21st Birthday!  We were there in Oct 06 during Gay Days and the Choc Walk both but had 8 days in the park so the crowds didn't slow us down to much. All the info on here is the best!! Staying at BWPPI this time (birthday boys wish to be as close to the Mouse Himself as possible!). Look forward to sharing and planning here.



Oooohhh...I would love 8 days at DLR!  I used to think it would be too much to take after all that time, but I would break it up and spend a lot of time at the hotel, and pace myself so that I didn't get too exhausted or burnt out.  But just think of all the photo-taking opportunities in 8 days!!

Do you have any photos to share with us from your Halloweentime 2006 trip?  We'd love to see them!!

Thanks for joining us here!!



BELLEDOZER said:


> Thanks for all the great info Sherry. I'm planning a surprise trip to DL at the beginning of Feb/11 that is a family trip and will be stateside for 15 days and will be driving down. DH promised me a solo trip for next year, and so it looks like I'm saving for 2 trips at the same time, and with being a stay at home mom, can be fun trying to save the money. DH is relying on me to save up 2/3rds of the money for the Feb trip, and all of the money for my solo trip. I was originally going to head to DL in April/11 for my solo trip, but had to delay it for 5 months until I can save up the additional money to pay for my trip. Should have enough money saved by then that will cover most, if not all of my trip. Need it to get away from 2 very active boys DS7 and DS6, and recover my sanity at least for a little while. And since I'm an avid picture taker, I should be taking tons of pics down there during my solo trip.



Awesome!  I am crossing my fingers for you that it works out and you are able to make these DLR trips happen (I hate money problems and restraints!).  You do need to have some 'you time' every now and then!!  If you do make it to Halloweentime at DLR next year, I can't wait to see your photos!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Thanks for all your support for my upcoming trips! You are truely greyt DISer's. What I'm thinking of creating for the TOTP is making up a creative shirt, using the basic concept from the DISign board that I found a couple of years ago. It's the abstract MMH disign, but if you've got the dye blocker (which I find alot easier than using the glue method), you can make any disign that you want. Am going to make a Jack o Lantern within the basic MMH, and add some hidden mickey's in as well. On the back I'm going to put "Trick or Treat", or something else that catches my immagination. Will probably do this over the next couple of months when I find the materials to do this on sale at Michaels craft store. Ah, another craft project to complete, one of many!


----------



## Happydog

pdxJolene said:


> AH! I'm wishing I had photos to post, but this will be my first halloween trip. I'll make sure to come back with PLENTY though! How is the day of halloween at DL usually? This year it is on a Sunday... I'm thinking our dates will be the 30th-7th with Halloween being our first DL day.



I have this question, too!  We are going to be in DL for the first few days of our trip before going to San Diego.  We will be there the 30th and 31st... I suspect it will be extra crowded since it is a weekend?  Is the "party" worth it as a result of the crowds?  Will they have that on the 30th?  The dates are not out yet.. I really am enjoying this thread so many great ideas and pictures!  Can't wait to see the diferences between WDW and DL!  I have not been to DL since my 20s!!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry, in your last post above (I'm bad at using the quote feature), I think you meant to say that the Haunted Mansion will open with the NBC overlay for the season on *9/24*, not *9/4*. I'd hate for anyone to miss it!

Yours in spooky fun,
PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Sherry, in your last post above (I'm bad at using the quote feature), I think you meant to say that the Haunted Mansion will open with the NBC overlay for the season on *9/24*, not *9/4*. I'd hate for anyone to miss it!
> 
> Yours in spooky fun,
> PHXscuba



Yes...a typo!  (And it may not even be 9/24 that Halloweentime and Haunted Mansion Holiday open, but I assume it will be based on the patterns of the last 2 years.)  In any case, it most certainly won't be 9/4!  I usually am typing in a hurry and have to log off to do other things, and then I noice my typos later on, or the next day!!  I will correct it right now.  Thanks for catching it.  Even though I have "9/24" mentioned all throughout this thread, it would be just my luck that someone reads that one post with the date typo and base a plan on the wrong date!!


----------



## PoohNFriends

Love love love all the pics 
We have our Jack Skellington and Sally costumes ready to go - just hoping our trip planning works out and we go during the last week of October


----------



## Legendofthehawk

I am sorry if this has already been discussed and I missed it.


But when do the MTOT tickets go on sale? Or the halloween tour? Anyone know?


----------



## iKristin

The TOTP tix usually go on sale first week of August, but sooner for AP holders


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> Thanks for all your support for my upcoming trips! You are truely greyt DISer's. What I'm thinking of creating for the TOTP is making up a creative shirt, using the basic concept from the DISign board that I found a couple of years ago. It's the abstract MMH disign, but if you've got the dye blocker (which I find alot easier than using the glue method), you can make any disign that you want. Am going to make a Jack o Lantern within the basic MMH, and add some hidden mickey's in as well. On the back I'm going to put "Trick or Treat", or something else that catches my immagination. Will probably do this over the next couple of months when I find the materials to do this on sale at Michaels craft store. Ah, another craft project to complete, one of many!



That sounds cool!  I think it will be great for the TOTP next year!  Take lots of photos of it once it's made!  Anything with Hidden Mickeys is great!



Happydog said:


> I have this question, too!  We are going to be in DL for the first few days of our trip before going to San Diego.  We will be there the 30th and 31st... I suspect it will be extra crowded since it is a weekend?  Is the "party" worth it as a result of the crowds?  Will they have that on the 30th?  The dates are not out yet.. I really am enjoying this thread so many great ideas and pictures!  Can't wait to see the diferences between WDW and DL!  I have not been to DL since my 20s!!!



Hmmm....October 30th is a Saturday this year, correct?  I would assume - though I can't say for sure - that the TOTP would happen on the 30th.  In fact, I would guess that many parents would prefer to take their kids to the TOTP on that night rather than on Sunday, because they have school the next day and what not.  As for whether or not the TOTP would be any busier on the actual night of Halloween...I am not sure.  I think DLR will be quite crowded in general most of October this year.  I have not been to the TOTP - or even to DLR in general - on Halloween.  I do know that there is a fixed number of tickets sold to the TOTP.  The tickets for the opening days of the TOTP usually sell out first, and then I think the Halloween tickets sell out.  And I think there may be some tickets reserved to sell on the actual days of the party (for more money).  But, basically, it is controlled due to the limit on tickets sold.  So if the opening night of the TOTP sells out and Halloween night sells out, they would be equally as crowded.  It is probably the nights in between the opening and the end that are more likely to not sell out right away, but I could be wrong.

Hopefully, someone else can weigh in here with their thoughts on which nights of the TOTP are extra busy and if it is worth it.  I thought the TOTP was fun when we went in 2008, and I would go again - especially to take photos! - but it is not something that I need to do every year.  I could easily skip a year here and there.



PoohNFriends said:


> Love love love all the pics
> We have our Jack Skellington and Sally costumes ready to go - just hoping our trip planning works out and we go during the last week of October



Thanks for joining in here with us!!  Hopefully we can find some more folks to post photos!!  Be sure to take lots of pictures on your trip in October.



Legendofthehawk said:


> I am sorry if this has already been discussed and I missed it.
> 
> But when do the MTOT tickets go on sale? Or the halloween tour? Anyone know?



Hello there!

If I recall, the TOTP tickets start to go on sale in August or so.  I remember people buying them in August.

The Halloween tour is something that has not been really touched on too much in this thread yet. Good thinking!  It would be great if someone could post their photos and recap of the tour, along with the details of when tickets can be purchased, etc.


----------



## Legendofthehawk

Thanks so much for the info!!! 



Sherry E said:


> That sounds cool!  I think it will be great for the TOTP next year!  Take lots of photos of it once it's made!  Anything with Hidden Mickeys is great!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....October 30th is a Saturday this year, correct?  I would assume - though I can't say for sure - that the TOTP would happen on the 30th.  In fact, I would guess that many parents would prefer to take their kids to the TOTP on that night rather than on Sunday, because they have school the next day and what not.  As for whether or not the TOTP would be any busier on the actual night of Halloween...I am not sure.  I think DLR will be quite crowded in general most of October this year.  I have not been to the TOTP - or even to DLR in general - on Halloween.  I do know that there is a fixed number of tickets sold to the TOTP.  The tickets for the opening days of the TOTP usually sell out first, and then I think the Halloween tickets sell out.  And I think there may be some tickets reserved to sell on the actual days of the party (for more money).  But, basically, it is controlled due to the limit on tickets sold.  So if the opening night of the TOTP sells out and Halloween night sells out, they would be equally as crowded.  It is probably the nights in between the opening and the end that are more likely to not sell out right away, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Hopefully, someone else can weigh in here with their thoughts on which nights of the TOTP are extra busy and if it is worth it.  I thought the TOTP was fun when we went in 2008, and I would go again - especially to take photos! - but it is not something that I need to do every year.  I could easily skip a year here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for joining in here with us!!  Hopefully we can find some more folks to post photos!!  Be sure to take lots of pictures on your trip in October.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> If I recall, the TOTP tickets start to go on sale in August or so.  I remember people buying them in August.
> 
> The Halloween tour is something that has not been really touched on too much in this thread yet. Good thinking!  It would be great if someone could post their photos and recap of the tour, along with the details of when tickets can be purchased, etc.



Mh. Do you know if it would be possible to get a AP to buy the TOT tickets? Or are they linked to your account? I am just nervous that halloween is going to sell out before we can buy them. Yes/No? 

I think if we are able, we want to do the MTOT twice in this trip if we can, depending. It is half the cost of the MNSSHP.. and since the park closes early for the TOT (right?) I am guessing it has to be worth it. 


Oh yes please!! The tour looks really really awesome. Pictures would be very helpful since it costs more than the MTOT!


----------



## Vala

You only need the TOT party tickets at the park for the Halloween party, they're not linked to your entry ticket, regardless if it's AP or not.

But tickets never sold out before the general sale opened (at least not since I am going), so no need to be afraid.

Yes, the park closes early for TOT.


----------



## Sherry E

This needs a bump, for sure!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

pdxJolene said:


> How is the day of halloween at DL usually? This year it is on a Sunday... I'm thinking our dates will be the 30th-7th with Halloween being our first DL day. And another question... When do the rides with overlays shut down to go back to normal? That may change our dates some.


We were there Halloween weekend last year and it was a lot quieter than the previous weekends. It wasn't "dead" but very manageable (and the weather was beautiful!).  The only things that will remove their overlay between Halloween and Xmas is Space Mountain (only closed for a day, monday after Halloween weekend last year) and Big Thunder Ranch to switch from Halloween to Xmas. Small World will be down your dates to add the Xmas overlay (it usually goes down that week before Halloween).



Happydog said:


> I have this question, too!  We are going to be in DL for the first few days of our trip before going to San Diego.  We will be there the 30th and 31st... I suspect it will be extra crowded since it is a weekend?  Is the "party" worth it as a result of the crowds?  Will they have that on the 30th?  The dates are not out yet.. I really am enjoying this thread so many great ideas and pictures!  Can't wait to see the diferences between WDW and DL!  I have not been to DL since my 20s!!!


It wasn't crowded last year, busy yes, but we got almost all of both parks done in less than 3 days including the TOT party. I'd guess the party will be on Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights of Halloween weekend. 



Legendofthehawk said:


> Do you know if it would be possible to get a AP to buy the TOT tickets? Or are they linked to your account? I am just nervous that halloween is going to sell out before we can buy them. Yes/No?
> 
> I think if we are able, we want to do the MTOT twice in this trip if we can, depending. It is half the cost of the MNSSHP.. and since the park closes early for the TOT (right?) I am guessing it has to be worth it.
> 
> Oh yes please!! The tour looks really really awesome. Pictures would be very helpful since it costs more than the MTOT!


Halloween didn't sell out until mid-late September last year I believe. And there is no AP discount (or buy ahead discount) for parties on Halloween weekend. It is definitely worth it and we are hoping to go again this year.


----------



## Belle Ella

I *may* just be getting my Halloween trip after all. I really hope it does start on the 24th like predicted. My life would be complete, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I *may* just be getting my Halloween trip after all. I really hope it does start on the 24th like predicted. My life would be complete, lol.



Woo hoo!  Pictures pictures pictures!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  Pictures pictures pictures!!



You can always count on me for those!


----------



## Karenann*

Does DCA do the TOT party more than once during the season?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Please forgive me if this has been answered in the thread...

WDW Halloween parties run from 7-12pm.  You are allowed to enter the part at 4pm though.  Does DL allow the same?


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> Please forgive me if this has been answered in the thread...
> 
> WDW Halloween parties run from 7-12pm.  You are allowed to enter the part at 4pm though.  Does DL allow the same?



If I recall correctly (although I did not attend the TOTP at DLR last year, but I went in 2008), the TOTP started (in DCA) at 7:30 p.m. and ran until 11:00 or so..._maybe_ midnight.  I don't remember what time it ended because we didn't stay until closing, but I didn't think it was midnight, although it could be.

In any case, DCA shuts down to the general public at around 6 p.m., I think. Then they do the quick transformation for the TOTP party and then it reopens to the TOTP ticket holders at 7:30 (at least, that's what happened in 2008).

No one is sure yet what will happen this year with the TOTP hours/schedule, as World of Color is opening soon, and I would think that Disney would want as many folks to see that as possible in its early months.  If they shut down DCA for the TOTP on the usual designated nights, I am not sure if they would run WoC specifically for the TOTP guests only, or just not run it at all on party nights.


----------



## Sherry E

Karenann* said:


> Does DCA do the TOT party more than once during the season?



Yep.  It generally runs at least 2 nights a week all through October.  Based on the previous patterns, this year it should begin on Friday, October 1.  Then, the following week it would run on Thursday and Friday.  And then the week after that, it would run on Wed., Thursday & Friday.  And I would imagine that they will have the TOTP going on Halloween night, which is a Sunday, as well as the Friday before it.  Maybe even that Saturday the 30th too.  We should find out the complete TOTP & Halloweentime schedule in June or July.


----------



## iKristin

I've learned to NOT stand in line and wait for it to start lol. This year I'm gonna take my time walking across the esplanade since you have to wait for the rope drop after you wait in line and finally get inside.


----------



## Tablefor5

Thought I would share some pics from the TOTP of 08. You guys were soo helpful when I planned that trip and I never got around to writing a trip report...so this will be my contribution. I am planning for another trip the last week of Sept...getting excited and I hope the Halloween stuff is up!!  Then I will post more pics of the decorations this year!!! Although probably not going to the TOTP again 






























I am sure I have more of just Halloween decorations at DL...if I find that file I will post more


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Please forgive me if this has already been answered. I have glanced through this thread (will read in lots of detail this weekend!). 

I am from New Zealand and we don't really celebrate Halloween but I am really excited to see what it is all about. We will be in DLR from October 4-8 (arrive in Anaheim October 3 following our cruise and fly out October 8). If, from what everyone has posted, the dates work out, I am hoping we could do a party on Thursday October 7. I just wondered what you actually got for the ticket price and approx. how much would the ticket be?


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> If I recall correctly (although I did not attend the TOTP at DLR last year, but I went in 2008), the TOTP started (in DCA) at 7:30 p.m. and ran until 11:00 or so..._maybe_ midnight.  I don't remember what time it ended because we didn't stay until closing, but I didn't think it was midnight, although it could be.



It depends on the day. Some days have 6.30 to 11 PM openings, other times the party is 7.30 to midnight.



kiwitinkerbell said:


> If, from what everyone has posted, the dates work out, I am hoping we could do a party on Thursday October 7. I just wondered what you actually got for the ticket price and approx. how much would the ticket be?



Different dates had different prices last year. The tickets for Halloween itsself were most expensive, those were $ 42 - and unfortunately that's the only price I remember.

What you got for the ticket price... trick or treating, a character cavalcade, photo stops with rare characters... I think the photos on here give a pretty good impression of what to expect. A picture says more than 1000 words, and we do have lots of them. LOL


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Thanks for the information. 

I'm thinking we could go late Monday, October 18th and stay until Friday morning.  Then we would have full park days Tues and Wed at DL.  Then do DCA on Thursday with the TOTP.

Would this be the best week to go in October?  TIA


----------



## iKristin

I think that's the best week, that's the week I go every year and the week days are always nice. Friday gets a little busier then Saturday and Sunday are crazy lol


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Thanks, I'm so excited!  We go to WDW during Halloween time each year.  (we moved from NC to WA two years ago)  It never occurred to me to go to DL for Halloween fun!  I was able to get the ET rate for Hojo.


----------



## Sherry E

This needed a serious bump, as it fell to Page 3!!!

Someone post more pictures!!!!!!!!!!!

I forgot to thank Tablefor5 for posting those great photos on the previous page and I know we would all love to see more if you have them!!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Hi Sherry,
This thread has gotten me seriously addicted to going in Oct/11. How are the crowds the first couple days of the TOTP?? Am planning on going to DL the first week of Oct/11 and going to the TOTP towards the end of my stay (am going for 9 days for my sanity break). When I return home I'm going to have to cook a turkey dinner (CDN thanksgiving), so am counting on DH to buy all the supplies for the dinner, and if he doesn't its going to be an interesting dinner. Have a great day everyone!

TRISH


----------



## BELLEDOZER

This thread needs a well deserved "BUMP".


----------



## PHXscuba

Can you believe Halloween is less than 6 months away?

My DDs just got their dance costumes for their recital next month and DD8 said, "well, I guess this is what I'll be for Halloween!" She is a fairy with a blue dress, so maybe we can just make her the Blue Fairy if I add a wand!

Besides giving this a good BUMP, I also wanted to tell any DLR newbies NOT TO FRET over park hours not being posted for awhile longer. It will be end of the summer before we see hours posted. For a look at last year's park hours, check out this website's cache of last year's schedule. It should at least give you a rough idea of when Fantasmic will play (mostly weekends) and basic park hours for different times of the month. (DCA will probably be different with the World of Color show.)

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> *Can you believe Halloween is less than 6 months away?*
> 
> My DDs just got their dance costumes for their recital next month and DD8 said, "well, I guess this is what I'll be for Halloween!" She is a fairy with a blue dress, so maybe we can just make her the Blue Fairy if I add a wand!
> 
> Besides giving this a good BUMP, I also wanted to tell any DLR newbies NOT TO FRET over park hours not being posted for awhile longer. It will be end of the summer before we see hours posted. For a look at last year's park hours, check out this website's cache of last year's schedule. It should at least give you a rough idea of when Fantasmic will play (mostly weekends) and basic park hours for different times of the month. (DCA will probably be different with the World of Color show.)
> 
> PHXscuba



It's even closer than that, my friend!  It's less than 5 months away!!  IF the expected September 24th date is, in fact, when Halloweentime begins, then that means it's only about 4 months and 3 weeks away, roughly!!!!  Now think about how fast the last 4 months have passed.  It was just January - the start of the new year and the new decade - four months ago, and here we are, already in May.  So September/Halloweentime will be here in no time!  And we should probably get the full agenda and list of Halloweentime attractions, etc. by late June or early July, I would think.  Not much longer to wait at all!



BELLEDOZER said:


> Hi Sherry,
> This thread has gotten me seriously addicted to going in Oct/11. How are the crowds the first couple days of the TOTP?? Am planning on going to DL the first week of Oct/11 and going to the TOTP towards the end of my stay (am going for 9 days for my sanity break). When I return home I'm going to have to cook a turkey dinner (CDN thanksgiving), so am counting on DH to buy all the supplies for the dinner, and if he doesn't its going to be an interesting dinner. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> TRISH



Trish - I missed the TOTP last year, but I went on its opening night in 2008, and it was quite crowded.  It was totally sold out.  I think the first night always sells out pretty fast.  But, its only as busy as the number of tickets sold, so it's not like the crowds keep growing through the night.  Once it's sold out, it's sold out.  It will be so exciting for you to go!!!  I can't wait to see the photos - even if we have to wait until 2011 for them!  I am sure they will be awesome!


----------



## Belle Ella

I hope it will go by quickly! I just booked the HOJO earlier in the week for September 23-27th and adjusting my countodwn from the summer made me groan. I went from double digits back up to the triple digits! But if, sticking with the schedule of the past couple of years, it is the start of the Halloween season than the wait will be worth it. I'll be counting down the days every morning!

Too bad I can't actually go in October. The TOTP would be so amazing to do. But as long as I get to see the decorations, I think I'll survive.


----------



## ToodlesRN

I just noticed that disneyworld's Halloween tickets went on sale, does anyone know when Disneyland's will go on sale??


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I've renegotiated my Solo trip with DH (gave him an extra 4 days on his union training course in return for my trip this year), and if his boss clears the dates may be heading to DL this year instead. Will find out over the next couple of days if I can go this year. If I do the kids are going to be royally PO'D with me (picture a boiling pot of water with my 2 DS running around it with arrows pointed at my head). Hope DH boss makes up his mind before the screaming cheap airfares disappear that I found with Westjet. Have a great day! If I get it, will post when I've got the airfare and hotel locked in.

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

ToodlesRN said:


> I just noticed that disneyworld's Halloween tickets went on sale, does anyone know when Disneyland's will go on sale??



I think the TOTP tickets go on sale in July or August.  Does anyone else out there know any differently?



BELLEDOZER said:


> I've renegotiated my Solo trip with DH (gave him an extra 4 days on his union training course in return for my trip this year), and if his boss clears the dates may be heading to DL this year instead. Will find out over the next couple of days if I can go this year. If I do the kids are going to be royally PO'D with me (picture a boiling pot of water with my 2 DS running around it with arrows pointed at my head). Hope DH boss makes up his mind before the screaming cheap airfares disappear that I found with Westjet. Have a great day! If I get it, will post when I've got the airfare and hotel locked in.
> 
> Trish



You mean if you go this year instead of next year, you will still be going around Halloweentime?  Well, hopefully the children won't hunt you down and tackle you, but you do have to take advantage of the cheap airfare if you can get it!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I hope it will go by quickly! I just booked the HOJO earlier in the week for September 23-27th and adjusting my countodwn from the summer made me groan. I went from double digits back up to the triple digits! But if, sticking with the schedule of the past couple of years, it is the start of the Halloween season than the wait will be worth it. I'll be counting down the days every morning!
> 
> Too bad I can't actually go in October. The TOTP would be so amazing to do. But as long as I get to see the decorations, I think I'll survive.



Jazz - What will be interesting and unique is that you will be there for 'the transition.'  If DLR sticks with their usual scheduling and doesn't pull a fast one on us, and Halloweentime begins (officially) on Friday, September 24th, you will be able to see the difference between what is up and around on the 23rd and then what has gone up overnight, ready for the 24th!!  Of course, I expect that a lot of the stuff will already be up on 9/23, much like what happens in November when DLR preps for Christmas.  Little things go up here and there during November, all the way to the holiday season start date.  Probably _most_ of it will be up - I'm sure all the seasonal food, window displays, store displays, etc., will be up by when you arrive on 9/23.  But I wonder if any of the cool pumpkins will already be out on the 23rd - at the Round-Up or on Main Street.  Will any of the Candy Corn already be up in DCA, or do the mysterious Disney elves all come out and work hard overnight to transform DLR into a Halloween wonderland?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

ToodlesRN said:


> I just noticed that disneyworld's Halloween tickets went on sale, does anyone know when Disneyland's will go on sale??



I think dates were announced and tickets were available to AP holders and Disney Visa holders in mid may. Open to everyone in August.

ETA: I was right. Just checked last years MP updates and it was in the May 18 one!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Jazz - What will be interesting and unique is that you will be there for 'the transition.'  If DLR sticks with their usual scheduling and doesn't pull a fast one on us, and Halloweentime begins (officially) on Friday, September 24th, you will be able to see the difference between what is up and around on the 23rd and then what has gone up overnight, ready for the 24th!!  Of course, I expect that a lot of the stuff will already be up on 9/23, much like what happens in November when DLR preps for Christmas.  Little things go up here and there during November, all the way to the holiday season start date.  Probably _most_ of it will be up - I'm sure all the seasonal food, window displays, store displays, etc., will be up by when you arrive on 9/23.  But I wonder if any of the cool pumpkins will already be out on the 23rd - at the Round-Up or on Main Street.  Will any of the Candy Corn already be up in DCA, or do the mysterious Disney elves all come out and work hard overnight to transform DLR into a Halloween wonderland?



If everything works out, I will definitely be keeping an eye out. It would be awesome to ahve some 'before' and 'after' photos. I remember a lot of the seasonal treats being out when I was there earlier in the month last year (yummy photos they made for). A co-worker of mine was there for the transition last year although the first full-day was also her last day in the Park. She totally wasn't even expecting it, and sought me out to tell me all about it when she got back. I'll have to ask her again what she remembers being out the days prior.


----------



## Sherry E

Time to bump this already!!


----------



## Vala

*drums fingers impatiently*

Didn't the Halloween party tickets go on sale for AP holders last year on May 1?

I want to spend money and they are not letting me!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, so the *big* news today is that, this year, the Trick or Treat Party is moving TO DISNEYLAND and LEAVING CALIFORNIA ADVENTURE!!!

HydroGuy posted one of his fabulous threads with a synopsis of the latest Al Lutz article on MiceAge, detailing changes coming to DLR due to World of Color - one of which is that the TOTP is leaving DCA and heading back to DL!!  I had been wondering about and speculating on how they would handle WoC on TOTP nights at DCA, and if they would run WoC exclusively for the TOTP guests.  Well, apparently not.  

So this means, folks, that DL will have: Haunted Mansion Holiday, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy (we assume), the villain-themed Halloween fireworks, rumors of a possible new Halloween parade, the Halloween Round-Up AND now the Trick or Treat Party too!!!

What will be left of Halloweentime at DCA?  It seems like they are really pushing World of Color heavily, and with the exception of some possible Candy Corn photo ops at DCA, it looks like all the Halloweentime fun will be had in DL...which, in my mind, means - huge crowds packed into DL.  The TOTP is a ticketed event, but will they close all of DL to have it on those nights, or will they just section off an area of DL to hold the TOTP? I guess they would have to close the whole park?  All of DL closed at night, on Fridays (not to mention other days), except to TOTP guests?  Wow!  That's going to shake things up a bit, unless they change the nights of the TOTP to less busy nights.

In any case, I just envision more people descending on DL itself - especially the ones who don't care about WoC at all, and the ones who realize Paradise Pier is closed at night and get annoyed.  I know that only a certain number of folks can attend the TOTP, but I think the buzz that will swirl around about all the Halloweentime fun being inside DL will be enough to draw more people over there in general, just to see what's there.

Here is the link to HydroGuy's thread from today:

"Al Lutz Major Update: WoC Showing 3 Times Per Night, Only 6000 Per Show?"

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2458973

And here is the link to the Al Lutz article that explains all of the WoC stuff in more detail:

http://miceage.micechat.com/allutz/al050410a.htm


So what does everyone think of this news?  Good or bad news for us in terms of crowds in DL?  I think it was good to have something in DCA for Halloweentime to draw people out of DL.  Now...not so sure what will happen!!


----------



## iKristin

Hmm...not liking the idea that DL will possible close early every night during my trip  I don't want to be at DCA I want to be at DL!!! But at the same time I'm interested to see how it works out. I think by then WOC excitement will have really worn down and so it might not be as big of a deal for the TOTP to be there only during that one month.


----------



## Belle Ella

Hm. That sure is interesting! Thankfully it wont be affecting me even if Halloweentime does start during my trip as per the past few years since the TOTP wouldn't be for another week anyway. I don't know what to think, honestly.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> So this means, folks, that DL will have: Haunted Mansion Holiday, *Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy (we assume)*, the villain-themed Halloween fireworks, rumors of a possible new Halloween parade, the Halloween Round-Up AND now the Trick or Treat Party too!!!
> 
> What will be left of Halloweentime at DCA?  It seems like they are really pushing World of Color heavily, and with the exception of some possible Candy Corn photo ops at DCA, it looks like all the Halloweentime fun will be had in DL...which, in my mind, means - huge crowds packed into DL.  The TOTP is a ticketed event, but will they close all of DL to have it on those nights, or will they just section off an area of DL to hold the TOTP? I guess they would have to close the whole park?  All of DL closed at night, on Fridays (not to mention other days), except to TOTP guests?  Wow!  That's going to shake things up a bit, unless they change the nights of the TOTP to less busy nights.



*Per DLR website SMGG is returning for the 2010 Halloween season!!!

*I too am wondering how they will schedule the TOTP this year. My mom definitely wants to go for Halloween this year, but I'm holding off booking until I know the dates of the parties. With school I only have a Thursday-Sunday window to travel.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Vala said:


> *drums fingers impatiently*
> 
> Didn't the Halloween party tickets go on sale for AP holders last year on May 1?
> 
> I want to spend money and they are not letting me!



It was May 15th....almost there!!!


----------



## Tablefor5

eekkk...sounds kinda scary!!!
This will be interesting to watch how it plays out. Good thing we still have several months left for things to settle.
Thanks for keeping us posted HydroGuy and SherryE...


----------



## Sherry E

Jazz & iKristin - One of the first things that passed through my mind when I read HydroGuy's Al Lutz thread and saw the bit about the TOTP moving to DL was, "Hmmm...this changes the whole game!  I wonder if the days/dates of the TOTP will change dramatically now that it's going to be in DL."

So, Jazz - you never know!  You _may_ get a chance to see the TOTP.  I'm sure Halloweentime will still start when we expect it to (9/24), BUT they may very well decide to extend the dates of the TOTP, or move them to an earlier start date rather than on October 1.  Holding the TOTP in DL will be alternately exciting and frustrating because they will have to close the park several hours early on nights like Friday, which will annoy certain folks who have no interest in WoC or in the TOTP but just wanted to hang out at DL for the night.  Another possibility is that they may cut back on some of the TOTP nights in general, just to allow their Friday nights to be business as usual.

It will be very enlightening to see what plans DLR has in store for us come Halloweentime.  Will they take any of the previous Halloweentime activities or attractions away now that they are adding the TOTP to DL?  Or will Halloweentime be even bigger and better than before?  I guess I am still a bit shocked that they are stripping away almost all traces of Halloweentime from DCA (unless there is stuff planned that we don't know about yet) to force attention on WoC, and the viewing set-up for WoC, thus far, sounds like a big pain in the rear.


----------



## ToodlesRN

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I think dates were announced and tickets were available to AP holders and Disney Visa holders in mid may. Open to everyone in August.
> 
> ETA: I was right. Just checked last years MP updates and it was in the May 18 one!!!




Called MS for DVC and nope not on sale yet, only for DW at this time. Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I was kind of thinking that, but I don't want to get my hopes up! Nothing is really predictable this year, huh? I really, really, really would love to experience the TOTP for myself and seeing as travel in October is never actually possible for me so long as I'm in my current job. But I don't know if that's too much to ask for.

I hope this goes in the direction of "Halloween will be bigger than before" route. If I can't make it to the TOTP because it hasn't started yet, I would hate to be miss out on other entertainment things they could have had or maybe had previously. I don't ride SM so the GG thing isn't somthing I'm interested in, and I really want to see the HMH again. I would love to see a fireworks show that I haven't seen before. I really, really wish they had a Halloween parade (well, anything other than Celebrate because I refuse to watch that).

No matter what happens though, so long as I see Halloween decorations I will be _satisfied_. But I want to be more, you know?

Honestly though, WOC doesn't hold much appeal to me so I am not so much drawn to DCA. Especially since come October there will be no Aladdin musical anymore! I would hate to be forced out of DL because I wasn't attending the TOTP and my only option be head to the hotel or DCA where who knows how WOC will still be effecting everything there.

This is going to take more planning on my part than I had anticipated. But I love the challenge. Now if only informationw as opening up so we *could* start planning, that would be great. I have money burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Belle Ella

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> *Per DLR website SMGG is returning for the 2010 Halloween season!!!




How crazy would it have been for them not to bring it back though? After only installing it last year, and the money that had to have taken, to only have it one year wouldn't make sense. And didn't they mention that after the initial install, making the switch again in future years easier and only a day or so to complete? Or am I just pulling information from thin air again.

I would think out of all Halloween rides/entertainment that would be the most obvious to return. So it's good to know it will be.

Too bad it's not something I will go on though


----------



## Tablefor5

Now that I have taken a few minutes to think about this TOTP news and looking back to my TOTP experience in 08, I thought it was fun and cute but not fun enough for me to go back when we visit this HalloweenTime. We were not planning on paying for that again, we thought the TOTP @ DCA felt "dead" (and not the good Halloween dead). 
So, maybe moving it to DL will be a good thing!!! It will be interesting to see which days and the $$ but I am now considering putting the TOTP back in my plans and excited about it... So, back to the drawing board for me regarding my trip... I hope DL starts putting out info soon...I am a planner and NEED TO KNOW!!


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> eekkk...sounds kinda scary!!!
> This will be interesting to watch how it plays out. Good thing we still have several months left for things to settle.
> Thanks for keeping us posted HydroGuy and SherryE...





3Minnies1Mickey said:


> *Per DLR website SMGG is returning for the 2010 Halloween season!!!
> 
> *I too am wondering how they will schedule the TOTP this year. My mom definitely wants to go for Halloween this year, but I'm holding off booking until I know the dates of the parties. With school I only have a Thursday-Sunday window to travel.





Belle Ella said:


> I was kind of thinking that, but I don't want to get my hopes up! Nothing is really predictable this year, huh? I really, really, really would love to experience the TOTP for myself and seeing as travel in October is never actually possible for me so long as I'm in my current job. But I don't know if that's too much to ask for.
> 
> I hope this goes in the direction of "Halloween will be bigger than before" route. If I can't make it to the TOTP because it hasn't started yet, I would hate to be miss out on other entertainment things they could have had or maybe had previously. I don't ride SM so the GG thing isn't somthing I'm interested in, and I really want to see the HMH again. I would love to see a fireworks show that I haven't seen before. I really, really wish they had a Halloween parade (well, anything other than Celebrate because I refuse to watch that).
> 
> No matter what happens though, so long as I see Halloween decorations I will be _satisfied_. But I want to be more, you know?
> 
> Honestly though, WOC doesn't hold much appeal to me so I am not so much drawn to DCA. Especially since come October there will be no Aladdin musical anymore! I would hate to be forced out of DL because I wasn't attending the TOTP and my only option be head to the hotel or DCA where who knows how WOC will still be effecting everything there.
> 
> This is going to take more planning on my part than I had anticipated. But I love the challenge. Now if only informationw as opening up so we *could* start planning, that would be great. I have money burning a hole in my pocket!





Tablefor5 said:


> Now that I have taken a few minutes to think about this TOTP news and looking back to my TOTP experience in 08, I thought it was fun and cute but not fun enough for me to go back when we visit this HalloweenTime. We were not planning on paying for that again, we thought the TOTP @ DCA felt "dead" (and not the good Halloween dead).
> 
> So, maybe moving it to DL will be a good thing!!! It will be interesting to see which days and the $$ but I am now considering putting the TOTP back in my plans and excited about it... So, back to the drawing board for me regarding my trip... I hope DL starts putting out info soon...I am a planner and NEED TO KNOW!!





I was just doing a little bit of work for a client and also a couple of household tasks and letting my mind meditate on the Halloweentime possibilities and the impact of World of Color on the TOTP, etc....Just mulling it all over in different configurations...letting it sink in.  And I read the whole Al Lutz article from beginning to end.

Some thoughts I had after reading the full article are:

-It sounds as if TDA and the powers that be at DLR were probably so eager to get this darn WoC show up and running that they didn't really think too far down the road - to some extent - as to how to handle certain crowd issues that may arise in both parks, how to juggle the WoC madness with the Halloweentime festivities, etc., and they are just kind of fixing problems that come up as they go along.

-I think that the fact that Aladdin is closing in 3 months is really bad timing in relation to WoC.  Aladdin - or any show playing at the Hyperion - would have been a crowd eater, getting some of those people (who are not interested in WoC and who are packed into the Hollywood Backlot area) off of the streets.  The whole Paradise Pier area will be closed at night, with the exception of TSMM.  Let's face it - DCA is not all that big.  There are not too many places to go, and one of the few is the Hollywood Backlot area - or back over to DL.  Letting Aladdin run until the end of the year, at least, would have taken some of the bodies off the street while peopple are trying to figure out where to go to wait for their WoC showing.

-I think a lot of folks will actually end up _avoiding_ WoC for a long while because there is so much hype about it, there will be fear of horrible crowds and because, right now, the viewing area sounds like a pain.  As much hype as there is about this show, I expect that there will be a lot of people (perhaps the folks with APs and/or locals who can go to DLR more often) who will be avoiding it like the plague for a long time.  And, thus, the already-super-crowded Disneyland will become even more packed and start reaching capacity more often during October.

-The idea of the TOTP in DCA was a good one in order to thin out the crowds in DL and lure people over to DCA to see more of what was there.  Unless DCA will have some sort of Halloween stuff there that we don't know about yet, I think anyone interested in Halloweentime will be hanging out at DL and I don't know if the people waiting for WoC will really lighten the crowds inside DL at all.  I tend to think not.  I think people will say, "Halloween stuff is at Disneyland...World of Color is at California...let's stick with Disneyland and go back over to DCA when the buzz for WoC has died down."

-I think the idea of the TOTP inside DL is intriguing.  This makes me wonder if they will finally do something Halloween-esque with the Castle (though I get the feeling that DLR doesn't even know for certain what the Halloweentime plans will be yet!!).  I have been saying for a long time that they should 'spook up' the Castle a bit with eerie lighting and creepy plants hanging off of it, and maybe some villains lurking around (specifically, Maleficent) in front of the Castle for photo ops (like right where the PhotoPass people usually camp out).  The Castle lends itself so well to the beautiful icicle lights and 'snow' of the holiday season.  It could work almost as well if it were lit in 'scary colors' and decor for Halloweentime.  It could be a perfect moody centerpiece for DL for the Halloweentime season, and it could easily be transformed.

-TOTP in DL means they have more territory to cover in a bigger park...this should probably mean more decorations all around DL.  So far, Halloweentime hasn't been all-encompassing and as thorough and immersive as it could be.  They seem to be slowly building it up over the years.  But if they now have to hold the TOTP there, I would imagine there will be lots more Halloween 'stuff' all around the parks, and, hopefully, more treat stations!!!!  Because of the overall 'fantasy' feel of DL on a whole, they could really get very creative and imaginative with what they do for Halloweentime...more so than they did at DCA.


----------



## Diznygrl

I went to the ToTP last year for the first time and had fun, but really thought it would be much MORE fun to have that kind of event in DL rather than DCA.  I thought I'd be skipping it this year, but now to hear that it's being held in DL I might just change my plans!  Hmm...

I really had a lot of fun at WDW's Halloween party, and most of the appeal was the fact that it was in the Magic Kingdom instead of some other park.  I never thought it was even possible for DLR to hold the party in their "Magic Kingdom" park because of the difference in demographic between the resorts, the difference in size and other things to do, etc.  Mostly when people come to DLR, they come FOR DISNEYLAND.  I thought NO WAY could they close DL to the general public all those nights in October, people would be furious!  But, here it is.  It's scary and exciting at the same time.  I guess we'll have to see how it all plays out...


----------



## Tablefor5

Yah, what Sherry E said! 
Good points...like the Castle idea!!!! 
I am getting more excited and want to know the TOTP dates...hahaha


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> I went to the ToTP last year for the first time and had fun, but really thought it would be much MORE fun to have that kind of event in DL rather than DCA.  I thought I'd be skipping it this year, but now to hear that it's being held in DL I might just change my plans!  Hmm...
> 
> I really had a lot of fun at WDW's Halloween party, and most of the appeal was the fact that it was in the Magic Kingdom instead of some other park.  I never thought it was even possible for DLR to hold the party in their "Magic Kingdom" park because of the difference in demographic between the resorts, the difference in size and other things to do, etc.  Mostly when people come to DLR, they come FOR DISNEYLAND.  I thought NO WAY could they close DL to the general public all those nights in October, people would be furious!  But, here it is.  It's scary and exciting at the same time.  I guess we'll have to see how it all plays out...



Exactly.  That's exactly what I was thinking - scary and exciting all at once.  I thought the same thing - how could they possibly close DL early on Friday nights, in particular (not even counting the other nights of the TOTP) to hold the TOTP?  It seems very risky, because there is only one other park to go to, unlike at WDW, and many people will not want to bother with WoC for a long time.  There is so much stuff in DL to do that people will not have access to, whereas in DCA, there wasn't all that much there to begin with and it had shorter hours, so it wasn't a huge deal to close it early for the TOTP.

Still, I am the same way as you, Diznygrl.  I went to the TOTP one time (in 2008), and I had to skip it last year, and I probably would have been okay with skipping it this year if I had to...but now the prospect of it being held at DL, with different decorations, different treat stations, photo ops and an overall different atmosphere, is appealing on some level.  I have a renewed interest in the TOTP.


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> Yah, what Sherry E said!
> Good points...like the Castle idea!!!!
> I am getting more excited and want to know the TOTP dates...hahaha



Me too!  I wish they would hurry up and announce the TOTP dates and the whole Halloweentime agenda already - but I have a hunch that Disney doesn't even fully know yet what they are doing.  I suspect they probably have a general outline that is 80% certain, but they don't want to commit yet as all these crazy plans are flying around for WoC and they want to see what happens this month when the soft openings begin, and what the crowds are like.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I have gotten the Green light to book for Oct, and after getting a better deal on flights to LA than even what I was looking at, am going to DL!! Will be in DL from Oct 2nd to 10th and will be staying at HOJO's. Everything is booked except for the TOTP tickets and am eagerly waiting for the tickets to be available. May see some fellow DISer's down there.  Kids have told me that so long as I bring candy home, they don't have a problem with me going before they do. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Me too!  I wish they would hurry up and announce the TOTP dates and the whole Halloweentime agenda already - but I have a hunch that Disney doesn't even fully know yet what they are doing.  I suspect they probably have a general outline that is 80% certain, but they don't want to commit yet as all these crazy plans are flying around for WoC and they want to see what happens this month when the soft openings begin, and what the crowds are like.



Which makes sense. It just sucks for us on the planning end


----------



## jtl2411

Like many of you, I can't wait to get our tickets 

we had a blast last year.


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> I have gotten the Green light to book for Oct, and after getting a better deal on flights to LA than even what I was looking at, am going to DL!! Will be in DL from Oct 2nd to 10th and will be staying at HOJO's. Everything is booked except for the TOTP tickets and am eagerly waiting for the tickets to be available. May see some fellow DISer's down there.  Kids have told me that so long as I bring candy home, they don't have a problem with me going before they do. Have a great day!
> 
> Trish



Yay, Trish!!  Another Halloweentime first-timer!!  I'm so glad your trip is happening this year and not next year (the sooner, the better!)!!  And how exciting that you will get to experience what _may_ very well be a bigger and better Halloweentime season and a bigger, better TOTP (inside DL instead of DCA)!

I'm so happy for you that you get to go, and that you found such good airfare!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Which makes sense. It just sucks for us on the planning end



Jazz - 

True!  Even if I don't get a TOTP ticket yet (because I haven't yet figured out what I am doing with DLR and Halloweentime this year), I just want to know the dates so I can work with those if I decide to fit in the TOTP somewhere into my schedule.  And I want them to hurry and put out the official list of Halloweentime activities and attractions so I can start figuring out what I am going to do, which friends I am going to bother with (or not), who would be interested in going, etc.  Sometimes it takes months just to coordinate people and figure out one date where everyone is free to go, let alone more than one day.

Doesn't Disney understand that we have to plan these things?  Can't they work a little harder to accommodate us?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm pretty sure that Air Canada and Westjet were in a bit of a price battle, as when I checked out Air Canada's website a couple of days ago, they were cheaper than Westjet, but I didn't mind at the time as the price was a pretty good one. Today when I went to book I discovered that Westjet had dropped the airfare both ways to compete with Air Canada's prices. I saved roughly $300.00CDN on my flights, and doubt I could have gotten the flights cheaper. The cheap airfare is what prompted me to bug DH about taking my trip a year earlier. DH couldn't believe the price I got my airfare for and am happy that I was able to take advantage of the seat sale before it disappeared. HMMM...must get another 4 GB memory card for my digital camera. Have a great evening!

Trish


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Jazz -
> 
> True!  Even if I don't get a TOTP ticket yet (because I haven't yet figured out what I am doing with DLR and Halloweentime this year), I just want to know the dates so I can work with those if I decide to fit in the TOTP somewhere into my schedule.  And I want them to hurry and put out the official list of Halloweentime activities and attractions so I can start figuring out what I am going to do, which friends I am going to bother with (or not), who would be interested in going, etc.  Sometimes it takes months just to coordinate people and figure out one date where everyone is free to go, let alone more than one day.
> 
> Doesn't Disney understand that we have to plan these things?  Can't they work a little harder to accommodate us?



I think what I'm most anxious is regarding things I have to pay extra for. My dates are pretty non-negotiable since I can't got in October and it's the best shot I'll have at going during Halloweentime (and it still counts as a birthday trip), o that's the easy planning part. But if there are going be things like TOTP or anything else that I would have to pay extra for I need to know know to adjust accordingly. If I don't know far enough in advance it throws off my budget. And of course it can make or break me convincing the rest of my family into going. But I'm not allowed to bring it up. Don't  they know how important it is to book some things in advance?

I want to scream some days


----------



## iKristin

I just don't see them closing DL for TOTP...they'll make A LOT of customers mad. I could see maybe offering special things to people with TOTP tickets but not closing the entire park at 6PM like they do at DCA. I think it's a no go


----------



## Vala

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> It was May 15th....almost there!!!



Thank you. Now that's typical of me to be too eager.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

MP sources are reporting that the TOTPs will be every Tuesday, Friday and Sunday in October. 

Does this mean F! is only on Saturdays?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> MP sources are reporting that the TOTPs will be every Tuesday, Friday and Sunday in October.
> 
> Does this mean F! is only on Saturdays?



Uugh!  I don't like that!  How 'bout Tues, Thu, & Sunday?    that would leave Fri & Sat for F! (or WOC) Mostly because if they do Tues, Fri & Sunday, we'll have to do TOTP on Friday night, when I'd rather be doing F!, unless, they'll show F! just for us trick or treaters....


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, 3Minnies1Mickey, for that info!

And the fireworks!  What about the special Halloween/villain-themed fireworks?  Does this mean that people won't be able to see the fireworks on Fridays or on the actual Halloween night (which is a Sunday) because DL is closed for the TOTP?  Or as Mommy2PrincessAbby said, will they run F! and the fireworks exclusively for the TOTP guests?  I would have imagined that Fridays would be big nights for people to see the Halloween fireworks, because they are only there for a limited time.

This is all very interesting and I guess it is an experiment.  I guess DLR will try having ALL the Halloween stuff in DL this year (will there even be any giant Candy Corn in DCA?) and see how it works in terms of crowds and the crowds bouncing off of WoC & heading back to DL.

I am actually really surprised that DLR is taking away so much Halloween focus from DCA, even though it is WoC's debut year.  I would have thought that they would still put some sort of Halloween stuff there to attract people.  It makes me wonder if Christmastime will be the same - Santa finally made his return to DCA last year, after being gone in 2008.  Will they remove Santa from DCA again to just keep the focus on WoC?


----------



## Vala

Didn't they want to completely re-model Sunshine Plaza anyway? I remember reading something about a temporary entrance.

I am not sure when that starts, but if this starts on or before Halloween Time it would make sense to move the Candy Corn Acres, and then later Santa.


----------



## Belle Ella

The thought of there being no Fantasmic or Fireworks because of the TOTP has me very, very nervous! If they are only on one night during the weekend I won have time to see everything! Wow, wow. That would be one big wasps nest of problems to deal with.

I hope there's something we're not thinking of that will make all the pieces fall into place.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> Didn't they want to completely re-model Sunshine Plaza anyway? I remember reading something about a temporary entrance.
> 
> I am not sure when that starts, but if this starts on or before Halloween Time it would make sense to move the Candy Corn Acres, and then later Santa.



Santa was in the the Paradise Pier location this past December (which was actually quite pretty), but IF they let Santa come back to DCA this year at all, they will probably not have him anywhere in that area because they want nothing detracting from WoC.  I don't know where he would go if he can't go to the Plaza.  Hmmm... I just cannot imagine DCA without the giant candy corn and Candy Corn Acres.  I mean, come on, Disney - we all know you are pushing this WoC on us as though the world is coming to an end tomorrow, but you've got to mix it up a little and leave more options in DCA for people who are not interested in that and who may want to take a break from DL.

But, yes, Vala - I think you're right in that the whole entire entry area to DCA - extending from the letters in the front all the way to the bridge and beyond to the Plaza - is going to be re-themed in some way eventually.  So that Sun will probably be hitting the road.



Belle Ella said:


> The thought of there being no Fantasmic or Fireworks because of the TOTP has me very, very nervous! If they are only on one night during the weekend I won have time to see everything! Wow, wow. That would be one big wasps nest of problems to deal with.
> 
> I hope there's something we're not thinking of that will make all the pieces fall into place.



Hee hee - Jazz, I love your way of phrasing things!!.  "Bracing for war" was priceless in the other thread, and now "one big wasps nest of problems to deal with" is hilarious as well!!!

But this is a big mystery, how it will all be coordinated, and what will or won't be available for TOTP guests to see on their nights.  Again, I am still inclined to think that when 2010 began, Disney was not planning on having the TOTP in DL.  I think they only began to consider the problems of having it in DCA as the WoC planning madness began, and I think that the idea of having the TOTP in DL was only a recent thought that they now have to scramble to put together in such a way that won't disrupt DL's crowd flow and operations too much.  

I think it would be crazy business if they didn't have F! and the Halloween fireworks on the nights of the TOTP, but I think a lot of folks who are not interested in the TOTP will be ticked off if they can't go in on a Friday night or a Sunday night (Columbus Day Weekend, everyone!) and enjoy DL's other Halloween offerings.  I mean, imagine - shutting down DL early on the Friday and Sunday of Columbus Day Weekend?!!  That's madness!! Would they do that kind of shortened park schedule for the TOTP on a holiday weekend?  I can't see that happening.

Yep.  I am convinced.  This is not well-thought out by Disney.  They didn't look far enough down the road to plan everything out.  They were so focused on WoC and the other DCA projects in the works that they forgot about the TOTP.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm glad someone finds them amusing! It's the way I see things and if I can laugh at the situation then all the better! Otherwise I think I'll go crazy.

I have a feeling -- make it a strong feeling -- that we'll be waiting a little longer than we would have under normal conditions for announcements about what will end up happening this year for Halloween and beyond. They have to have enough on their hands making sure that everything with WOC goes as smoothly as possible. With all that is coming out I would think that there's a lot to think about just with this summer, let alone the seasons that follow it. Pff. October and Halloween? November/December and Christmas? They're still months away!

This is what I have decided: If only they let us plan these things out. Everything would run much more smoothly!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Fireworks were nightly last year so that shouldn't be an issue, but I agree that Tuesday, Thursday, Sunday would be a better schedule to accomodate F!


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Fireworks were nightly last year so that shouldn't be an issue, but I agree that Tuesday, Thursday, Sunday would be a better schedule to accomodate F!



Fireworks were nightly but there also wasn't a TOTP inside DL last year.  So you think they will go ahead and run the fireworks and F! just for the TOTP guests?  Is that what they do for MNSSHP in WDW?  

I still can't see them actually closing DL hours early on Friday and Sunday of Columbus Day weekend.  That seems counterintuitive, somehow, holding back the massive amounts of business they could do on a holiday weekend to instead close early for TOTP guests and get less business.  They may do something slightly different with that weekend's TOTP schedule.


----------



## Diznygrl

Sherry E said:


> Fireworks were nightly but there also wasn't a TOTP inside DL last year.  So you think they will go ahead and run the fireworks and F! just for the TOTP guests?  Is that what they do for MNSSHP in WDW?



Well, no Fantasmic obviously since at WDW it's over at Hollywood Studios.   But the Hallowishes fireworks are exclusive to MNSSHP and are not shown at any other times.  There is also the Boo to You Halloween parade and a villain show in front of the castle (also party exclusives).

I would hope that DL doesn't go this route and keeps the Halloween fireworks as a seasonal thing EVERYONE can enjoy and doesn't "hold them hostage" for hard ticket events like at WDW.  Given the difference in demographic I don't think they would, but you never know.


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> Well, no Fantasmic obviously since at WDW it's over at Hollywood Studios.   But the Hallowishes fireworks are exclusive to MNSSHP and are not shown at any other times.  There is also the Boo to You Halloween parade and a villain show in front of the castle (also party exclusives).
> 
> I would hope that DL doesn't go this route and keeps the Halloween fireworks as a seasonal thing EVERYONE can enjoy and doesn't "hold them hostage" for hard ticket events like at WDW.  Given the difference in demographic I don't think they would, but you never know.



Cool!  I just wanted to make sure that DL would still do the fireworks for the TOTP and not short-change the TOTP people from getting to see them. Of course, the general, non-TOTP public will have fewer days to see the fireworks this season because certain nights will be devoted to the TOTP, but I guess Disney assumes that those non-TOTP people won't idn missing the fireworks and will just meander over to DCA to get caught up in the WoC frenzy!

If those TOTP days that 3Minnies1Mickey saw on MP turn out to be accurate - every Tuesday, Friday and Sunday in October - then the October 1st TOTP start date that I had been figuring on will still be intact, as that's a Friday.  And actually it will mean that they have altered the schedule a wee bit from last year. I could be wrong, but I don't _think_ there were any Tuesday TOTP dates last year.  And even if there were, there were also a few extra days added in in the weeks closer to Halloween.  I remember seeing a Wednesday and or a Thursday somewhere on the schedule last year, right before Halloween. This year would be slightly different.  And the TOTP prices will likely be much higher this year than they were last year, so I can't wait to see what the prices are.  (Somewhere, people at TDA are hastily scrambling and figuring out what to charge for the DL version of the TOTP so they can lock in those numbers in time to release the tickets for sale soon!!)



In any case, Jazz - you will probably be able to avoid the whole pre-TOTP madness inside DL (people packing into the park to get stuff done before the park closes for the TOTP) because it looks like it won't start until 10/1.  So as long as they start Halloweentime when we expect them to - 9/24 - and the fireworks and whatever other entertainment start on that same date like they did last year, you should be able to get the full Halloweentime experience, minus the TOTP!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> In any case, Jazz - you will probably be able to avoid the whole pre-TOTP madness inside DL (people packing into the park to get stuff done before the park closes for the TOTP) because it looks like it won't start until 10/1.  So as long as they start Halloweentime when we expect them to - 9/24 - and the fireworks and whatever other entertainment start on that same date like they did last year, you should be able to get the full Halloweentime experience, minus the TOTP!!



That would sure be great for me! I'm a person who like to do one entertainment thing a day (fireworks, fantasmic, parade) so I don't spend all day camping out to get my preferred spots. I would never be able to experience the entertainment if it was only for TOTP guests on certain nights.

The idea that guests would be be forced into WOC or no nighttime entertainment at the time is just a little saddening. Especially with WOC shaping up to be a planners nightmare. If WOC isn't supposed to hold as many viewers as they previously anticipated how could they reasonably handle DL kicking everyone out early with that being their only option for the night or else nothing. DCA would be a madhouse. It's not big enough, especially with part of it shut down i order to show WOC.

Unless there's something I'm missing here.

I'm not seriously pulled into the whole WOC hype. I'm sure it will be a great show, but I would take Halloween entertainment over it in a heart beat since Halloween stuff is only once a year and WOC is all year. Does that make sense? It's why I was so disappointed that the DEP was taken away for this summer when I made my original July plans. It was the biggest reason I wanted to go in the summer since I knew I would have the opportunity to see WOC any other time I chose to go. I have a feeling most people who plan October trips go because of Halloween, not WOC, no matter how hard they push WOC on us.

It sounds like it's going to be a loose-loose situation in a way no matter what because obviously TOTP is going to have to be somewhere.

HAHA. OK, so I have a lot of thoughts running through my head and I'm not good at putting them into words that are cohesive. I hope any of my ramblings made sense.


----------



## Tablefor5

Ohh, I am so with you on this one...My dates are 9/28-10/2, give-or-take if things need to be changed_like dates back or forward depending on DLR schedules. I have a few "fluff" days on either end of my dates so when we know the schedule I can plan better. I was also worried about F!...we missed it last time and CANNOT miss it again this year!!!  Not worried about not catching the fireworks if they are playing nightly...and WoC is something that can be penciled in and possibly viewed if timing is right. I will do ToTP this year if it's at DL!!! 

 Dear Disney, Can you please hurry-up the schedule for HalloweenTime at DLR. I understand that you guys were caught off-guard and put too many "treats in your bag" for the Fall festivites...we, as dedicated Disney Lovers, forgive you....However, some of us (ME,ME,ME) have a tendency to plan and like all my little pumpkins in a row. This uncertanity is driving me bonkers!!!!
Thank You!


----------



## Sherry E

So the mystery (one of many) remains as to whether or not we will even see this in DCA this year:






(By the way, I have NO idea where that picture above came from in my collection of photos!  I thought I had posted everything that was even remotely Halloweentime-ish from DLR - the good ones, the fuzzy ones, the dark ones, and everything in between - but somehow I seem to have certain photos saved on the PC but not on Photobucket, and I have some on Photobucket that are not on my PC, and still others that I left out of my TR but I have them on the photo CDs somewhere, etc., etc.  I have a couple of other dark shots from the 2008 TOTP, but Photobucket keeps telling me I am nearing my bandwidth limit "for the month" and will start fresh with new bandwidth on the 17th of this month, so I am afraid to edit and 'auto-fix' any other dark shots on Photobucket until after the 17th, or else ALL of my photos here will be invisible until after that if I reach my bandwidth limit!!)

Well, this is going to be a very interesting Halloweentime season:  

1.  Higher prices for the TOTP tickets.  

2.  A whole new landscape for the TOTP - changing it from DCA to DL will cause it to have a different 'look' and layout than what it has had before.  

3.  Probably more tickets sold to the TOTP because DL is a bigger park.  More treat stations around DL.  

4.  Possibly not much - if anything - in the way of Halloween decor in DCA at all.  

5.  World of Color mayhem.  

6.  Most likely nightly fireworks at DL, but the general/non-TOTP attending public will not be able to see them on TOTP nights. 

7. People will be kind of 'nudged' over to DCA to see WoC on TOTP nights if they choose not to attend the TOTP and want some kind of nighttime entertainment.

8. People not at all interested in WoC will possibly be jamming into DL at night on the non-TOTP nights.

9.  DL will likely close hours early on the Friday and Sunday of a holiday weekend - Columbus Day - to allow for the TOTP!

10.  And will Halloweentime start on September 24th, as we expect it will?  Will Disney pull a fast one and start it one week later later - or maybe even one week _earlier_ than normal (like they did in 2007)?



Oh, and by way, Jazz - your thoughts are _very_ well put together and cohesive!!  I think we all enjoy your posts!!


----------



## MelXThree

OK I just wanted to say that everybody told me planning a DLR trip is SO much more relaxed than planning a WDW trip and after reading about all this drama I'm thinking they are all wrong  

Now I have no idea what we are doing or where we are going   We planned to come in October because we thought it would be slower   Geez....I think drama follows me


----------



## Belle Ella

It's normally not this nuts. WOC has thrown a wrench into everyone's plans, regardless of what Disney thinks!


----------



## Sherry E

MelXThree - 

I agree with Belle Ella.  It's normally not this nutty or dramatic.  It seems like with as much planning that's gone into WoC, things should have been better thought-out, but it sounds like Disney is now all bewildered and backed into a corner over the number of folks that can be held in the viewing area and how to manage the crowds waiting to see WoC, and it also seems a lot like they are kind of forcing WoC on people who may not really want to see it just yet.  There is also the closure of Aladdin, which was a good way to get people off the street that will no longer be available as of August, and the closure of Paradise Pier each night, leaving several rides and many shops, etc., totally inaccessible.

And then there is the issue of the TOTP suddenly moving over to DL, which leaves all the folks who were not interested in the TOTP or in WoC out of luck, with no real place to for nighttime entertainment and ride enjoyment.

So it's all new territory - it will probably be a madhouse this Halloween season.  That's my guess.  I don't think this coming October will be slower, unless it's like mid-week, nowhere near a weekend.  Hopefully not too crazy, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is.  And as long as the major work continues at DCA over the next couple of years, there will probably be more wrenches thrown into the plans here and there, and more bugs to work out until they get it all sorted through.

In the meantime, it's kind of fun to speculate and discuss what may or may not happen - there is a lot of speculation and discussion on these boards about lots of topics, so I guess Halloweentime is no different!  While we are waiting for more photos to be posted here, we chat!!

But in general, yes, from all accounts, DLR is soooooo much easier and more relaxed to plan for than WDW!!


----------



## iKristin

So do you really think they would close DL early every night for TOTP?? Cause I already booked my trip and I will seriously cry if I can't stay every night


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> So do you really think they would close DL early every night for TOTP?? Cause I already booked my trip and I will seriously cry if I can't stay every night



I guess so - just on those 3 nights each week - Tuesdays, Fridays and Sundays - that the TOTP is being held.  But it is a little different than last year in that there were other days added in last year, like a random Thursday and a Wednesday somewhere.  This year might be set at only 3 days a week.  I stil have a hard time grasping that DL would close several hours early on Friday at all, given what a busy night that is, and especially the Friday and Sunday of Columbus Day weekend.  That seems unusual to me.  They want their holiday weekend business, but if they cut hours on that Friday & Sunday and make it so people cannot be in DL unless they attend the TOTP, that will exclude a lot of folks.  But...again, I tend to think that Disney assumes that if people are shut out of DL at night because they don't want to go to the TOTP, they will mosey over to DCA to see what World of Color is all about. 

Now if things actually work like that is anyone's guess, but I bet Disney thinks it will work like that.

Oh when will this mystery be solved?  We all wanna know!!!  Hurry up, Disney, and give us the full scoop!!


----------



## iKristin

Ya they better let us know soon cause I'm going to be a VERY angry guest is that is the case. I've spent over 3 grand on this trip and then I don't even get to be there unless I spend even more money? I don't think that's right  I'm a new AP holder so if the tickets are cheap enough I'll just buy them for those days but I'm still not gonna be happy about it...They just need to keep it at DCA.


----------



## Belle Ella

We should do the information dance so they'll start cooperating!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> We should do the information dance so they'll start cooperating!



I'm gonna put on my boogie shoes and dance like there's no tomorrow (until they give us answers)!!!


----------



## rmass82

This is to Belledozer and any other BCers (I have not figured how to put her quote in my message). I am from BC also and going down Sept 30-Oct 15th. We also got a great seat sale, saved about $600 all together. I look forward to experiencing Halloween at DL and DCA!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> I'm gonna put on my boogie shoes and dance like there's no tomorrow (until they give us answers)!!!



I'm dancing too....


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## Tablefor5

me too...i wanna do the information/schedule dance


----------



## PoohNFriends

Tablefor5 said:


> Dear Disney, Can you please hurry-up the schedule for HalloweenTime at DLR. I understand that you guys were caught off-guard and put too many "treats in your bag" for the Fall festivites...we, as dedicated Disney Lovers, forgive you....However, some of us (ME,ME,ME) have a tendency to plan and like all my little pumpkins in a row. This uncertanity is driving me bonkers!!!!
> Thank You!


 
I'll add my name to this "petition."  Only been to WDW so the fact that I want to do a trip less than 6 months away to DLR and NOTHING is finalized driving me crazy 

Not a good dancer but have some nice DIS moves to contribute to the information boogie!


----------



## mmmears

You can add me to the list as well!  

We've been to DL many, many times, but never with the Halloween decorations up and we've never seen the Nightmare Before Xmas overlay on the HM (the main reason to go).  I've booked the last few days of Sept, but will cancel completely if the decor/ride is not up and running... (DD has a few days of school vacation that week, so I can't reschedule).

I really hope we find out soon -- I called yesterday and was told they may not announce it until July!!!  Let's hope that CM was really, really wrong!!!


----------



## Sherry E

You guys are so cute, joining in on the DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie!!  Belle Ella started a new dance craze!  I have always been particularly fond of this creepy guy -  - mainly because I can chuckle at his bizarre dancing style here on the DIS, but if I were ever to encounter a man who moved that strangely in real life, I would run far, far away!!

Anyway, I'll make him my dancing icon for Halloweentime Information Dance purposes only! 
  We want info!!!

So...while we are all waiting for that elusive Halloweentime information...does anyone have anymore DLR Halloweentime photos to share with us, just to tide us over?


----------



## mmmears

I've never been to DL at Halloweentime before, and I was hoping some of you could answer a couple of questions for me...

When will it start???   

Well, seriously, other than the start date and the plans to move it all to DL from DCA:

-- Are the ticketed parties worth the $$$?  Can you tell me a little more about them?

-- Is there anything else "special" going on during that time???

TIA


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> So...while we are all waiting for that elusive Halloweentime information...does anyone have anymore DLR Halloweentime photos to share with us, just to tide us over?



I'm working on it....


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Trick or Treat Party Oct. 30, 2009:












DD8 is the Mad Hatter, DD4 is the Queen of Hearts, DD2 is Alice and DS (in my arms) is the white rabbit!!




Calvalcade





Big Thunder Ranch


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Woody Pumpkin





Big Thunder Ranch:









Trick or Treat Party




Jack's face on the SunWheel





TOTP Calvalcade (the kids loved dancing in this)









DL Turnstyles


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Trick or Treat Party Oct. 30, 2009:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD8 is the Mad Hatter, DD4 is the Queen of Hearts, DD2 is Alice and DS (in my arms) is the white rabbit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvalcade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Thunder Ranch





3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Woody Pumpkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Thunder Ranch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick or Treat Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack's face on the SunWheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOTP Calvalcade (the kids loved dancing in this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DL Turnstyles



3Minnies1Mickey - Yay!!!  Pictures!!  Your family is so adorable!!

Thank you so much for posting them!

I love love love that Halloween float, I think it is?  It is a float, right?  Or is it a platform of some kind?  The one with the Pumpkin lollipop and swirly sticks on it!  Whatever it is, we missed it in 2008.  That is so cute.  And your nighttime pictures came out way better than mine would have come out.  That's why I had to use PhotoPass - at least I had a shot at getting decent night shots with their cameras!!

See, when we went in '08, the crowds around Halloween Minnie and Mickey were so enormous that we didn't even stop to get photos.  No way my friend was patient enough for that.  I am shocked she even waited for Jack Sparrow and for Woody.  Seeing your photos, I know for sure I want pictures with Halloween Mickey and Minnie whenever I go to the TOTP again - this year or next!!!



mmmears said:


> I've never been to DL at Halloweentime before, and I was hoping some of you could answer a couple of questions for me...
> 
> When will it start???
> 
> Well, seriously, other than the start date and the plans to move it all to DL from DCA:
> 
> -- Are the ticketed parties worth the $$$?  Can you tell me a little more about them?
> 
> -- Is there anything else "special" going on during that time???
> 
> TIA



I think the Halloweentime dates/agenda were released last year in July as well, but the TOTP tickets apparently went on sale before the Halloweentime schedule was announced, so Disney must have known the dates for the TOTP first, I assume.  That leads me to believe they probably just had to finalize all the little details of Halloweentime so they could go forth with the date it began last year (which was 9/25, I think).  This year, because everything is all topsy turvy with the WoC madness, they may be trying to figure out whether or not to start Halloweentime on 9/24, as we expect, OR they may do what they did in 2007 and start it even earlier.

I'd be very interested to hear what everyone who has done the TOTP really thinks of it as well.  I have only been to the TOTP one time, in 2008.  For me, because I don't have kids who want to go to the TOTP, I am only looking at it from my own perspective.  

Honestly, I thought that the TOTP would be interesting or fun enough for me to do every _other_ year, maybe.  Possibly even every few years.  I didn't feel it was something I necessarily _needed_ to do each year if I had to miss it...meaning if money were no object at all, I would probably do the TOTP each year, no problem.  But otherwise, when money is a concern, which is the case most of the time, I can stand to miss the TOTP every now and then.  

When I went to the TOTP in '08, the tickets were $30-ish, I think.  However, this year, seeing that it will be held in DL, most likely the prices will hike up quite a bit.  On the one hand, I am intrigued by the idea of the TOTP being in DL (that is, only IF I plan to attend it this year).  If I do NOT plan to attend the TOTP this year, then I am annoyed that my DL hours are cut short on Friday nights because I don't necessarily want to go over to DCA to deal with WoC just yet.  It depends on what exactly DLR has in store for us for this year's TOTP and if it looks really exciting, but I am not sure if I will think it is worth whatever crazy amount of money they may want to charge for it.  I'll have to play that by ear.

Hopefully you have had a chance to look at all the wonderful photos & links posted in this thread to get a really good idea of what things are happening at DLR for Halloweentime and the TOTP.  I would imagine this year would be very much the same sort of thing, except now all the shift has moved over to DL and seemingly away from DCA, and there may be an extra thing or two thrown in (like maybe a new parade?).


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> 3Minnies1Mickey - Yay!!!  Pictures!!  Your family is so adorable!!
> 
> Thank you so much for posting them!
> 
> I love love love that Halloween float, I think it is?  It is a float, right?  Or is it a platform of some kind?  The one with the Pumpkin lollipop and swirly sticks on it!  Whatever it is, we missed it in 2008.  That is so cute.  And your nighttime pictures came out way better than mine would have come out.  That's why I had to use PhotoPass - at least I had a shot at getting decent night shots with their cameras!!
> 
> See, when we went in '08, the crowds around Halloween Minnie and Mickey were so enormous that we didn't even stop to get photos.  No way my friend was patient enough for that.  I am shocked she even waited for Jack Sparrow and for Woody.  Seeing your photos, I know for sure I want pictures with Halloween Mickey and Minnie whenever I go to the TOTP again - this year or next!!!



Thanks! Us adults were going to be the cards. But with school I didn't have time to make the T-shirts. 

Yes its a float during the calvalcade/parade. It's kind of the same set up as Celebrate! where they moved from spot to spot, stopped, got the kids to dance and then moved on. It was a lot of fun. They liked dancing with one of the Army men from Toy Story.

We head to Mickey & Minnie first because we were told the line gets crazy. After they let people in the park about 15 minutes early to get their bags, they held everyone near Sunshine Plaza. We waited for the Hollywood Back Lot rope drop and headed straight to Mickey.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I was curious too about the info that they are dragging their tails over, so I went on a Phishing expedition yesterday and contacted Disney through their website, asking when the tickets for TOTP will be available for purchase and where to purchase them in advance online. So we'll have to see over the next couple of days if I can catch a really big one. Hi rmass82, might see you down in DL, as we are going down at roughly the same time! So I'll joing the DL Holloween BOOGIE dance, and hope that they release the info sooner than later so that all of us planners can get back to what we do best...planning our trips to DL. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## mmmears

3Minnies1Mickey -- Lovely photos!  Thanks for posting them 




Sherry E said:


> I think the Halloweentime dates/agenda were released last year in July as well, but the TOTP tickets apparently went on sale before the Halloweentime schedule was announced, so Disney must have known the dates for the TOTP first, I assume.  That leads me to believe they probably just had to finalize all the little details of Halloweentime so they could go forth with the date it began last year (which was 9/25, I think).  This year, because everything is all topsy turvy with the WoC madness, they may be trying to figure out whether or not to start Halloweentime on 9/24, as we expect, OR they may do what they did in 2007 and start it even earlier.
> 
> I'd be very interested to hear what everyone who has done the TOTP really thinks of it as well.  I have only been to the TOTP one time, in 2008.  For me, because I don't have kids who want to go to the TOTP, I am only looking at it from my own perspective.
> 
> Honestly, I thought that the TOTP would be interesting or fun enough for me to do every _other_ year, maybe.  Possibly even every few years.  I didn't feel it was something I necessarily _needed_ to do each year if I had to miss it...meaning if money were no object at all, I would probably do the TOTP each year, no problem.  But otherwise, when money is a concern, which is the case most of the time, I can stand to miss the TOTP every now and then.
> 
> When I went to the TOTP in '08, the tickets were $30-ish, I think.  However, this year, seeing that it will be held in DL, most likely the prices will hike up quite a bit.  On the one hand, I am intrigued by the idea of the TOTP being in DL (that is, only IF I plan to attend it this year).  If I do NOT plan to attend the TOTP this year, then I am annoyed that my DL hours are cut short on Friday nights because I don't necessarily want to go over to DCA to deal with WoC just yet.  It depends on what exactly DLR has in store for us for this year's TOTP and if it looks really exciting, but I am not sure if I will think it is worth whatever crazy amount of money they may want to charge for it.  I'll have to play that by ear.
> 
> Hopefully you have had a chance to look at all the wonderful photos & links posted in this thread to get a really good idea of what things are happening at DLR for Halloweentime and the TOTP.  I would imagine this year would be very much the same sort of thing, except now all the shift has moved over to DL and seemingly away from DCA, and there may be an extra thing or two thrown in (like maybe a new parade?).



Thanks for all the info!  My DD is not so little anymore, so the little kiddie things don't appeal to us so much either.  Just trying to figure out what we would get if we did pay for the tickets, assuming that it will be when we are going  and assuming the parties will work with our schedule...

I wish they were at DCA, too, since then if we don't go we wont be locked out of DL...


----------



## 2canadianfans

Any chance decorations will be up by Sept 24? Our trip is Sept -25 ? The Haunted Mansion decorated ? Thanks....


----------



## Sherry E

2canadianfans said:


> Any chance decorations will be up by Sept 24? Our trip is Sept -25 ? The Haunted Mansion decorated ? Thanks....



Yep.  A very good chance!!  In fact, Friday, September 24th is the date we have all pretty much pegged as being the likely start date of the Halloweentime season (if you scroll back in this thread, you will not only see lots of photos but also all the date/schedule discussions), because that would follow the same pattern that DLR has followed for the last two years.  In 2008 and 2009, it began on the last Friday of September.  It is always subject to change, but September 24th seems like the most likely date.  So everything should be up and out and running - including Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, all the decorations, the Halloween Round-Up, the villains fireworks, all the seasonal food and merchandise and any other Halloween entertainment - on that date, with the exception of the Trick or Treat Party, which will start one week later, on Friday, October 1st.

We should find out the definite Halloweentime agenda and dates by July, but I think 9/24 is the obvious choice for a start date, unless Disney totally pulls a fast one on us and shakes things up!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> You guys are so cute, joining in on the DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie!!  Belle Ella started a new dance craze!  I have always been particularly fond of this creepy guy -  - mainly because I can chuckle at his bizarre dancing style here on the DIS, but if I were ever to encounter a man who moved that strangely in real life, I would run far, far away!!
> 
> Anyway, I'll make him my dancing icon for Halloweentime Information Dance purposes only!
> We want info!!!
> 
> So...while we are all waiting for that elusive Halloweentime information...does anyone have anymore DLR Halloweentime photos to share with us, just to tide us over?



*DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie* gets 

And just for you Sherry:


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> *DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie* gets
> 
> And just for you Sherry:



Hee hee!     

I love that creepy guy - as long as he stays safely at a distance and doesn't try to get near me with that crazy movement!!  I'll have to run screaming into the night if I see him approaching!!

    

DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I hear you! And I second. You know what it reminds me of? The creepy old dancing guy from the 6 Flags commercials ...

DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie shall never stop (until it works). Now that would be a silly tag.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I hear you! And I second. You know what it reminds me of? The creepy old dancing guy from the 6 Flags commercials ...
> 
> DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie shall never stop (until it works). Now that would be a silly tag.



Where is the Tag Fairy when you need her/him?  Sadly, I do not have Tag Fairy abilities or I would have already done some major damage by now!  Muahahahahahaha!

Yes, exactly!  The creepy dancing emoticon guy is very reminiscent of the creepy old dancing guy in the 6 Flags commercials!  Exactly.  Separated at birth...about 100 years apart!!!

And since this is a Halloweentime thread, 'creepy' is very fitting here, I suppose!!  (To an extent...the good kind of creepy...)


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Where is the Tag Fairy when you need her/him?  Sadly, I do not have Tag Fairy abilities or I would have already done some major damage by now!  Muahahahahahaha!
> 
> Yes, exactly!  The creepy dancing emoticon guy is very reminiscent of the creepy old dancing guy in the 6 Flags commercials!  Exactly.  Separated at birth...about 100 years apart!!!
> 
> And since this is a Halloweentime thread, 'creepy' is very fitting here, I suppose!!  (To an extent...the good kind of creepy...)



HAHA, I can see it now! I totally would too in the shoes of a tagg-ie fairy!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

The creepy emoticon guy reminds me of the Blues Brothers, but they have better dance moves than him. So here's to the DL Holloweentime Information Boogie!!!


----------



## PeytonSdiz

Is there any Halloween parade at Disneyland?  (Besides at the Trick or Treat parties.)


----------



## Sherry E

PeytonSdiz said:


> Is there any Halloween parade at Disneyland?  (Besides at the Trick or Treat parties.)



There may be.  We are not sure yet.

There was a Halloween parade at DL in the past, and the last one was in either 2006 or 2007, I think.  They did not have it in 2008 and 2009.  There has been a rumor that there is possibly going to be a new Halloween parade in the works for DL this year - and that's one of the things we are anxiously waiting to find out.  If the TOTP is happening in DL and the Halloween fireworks are happening in DL as well, not to mention Haunted Mansion Holiday and the Round-Up and Ghost Galaxy, will they do a new parade too?  I hope so!!

This is one of the things that we will all know when DLR finally releases its Halloweentime information in June or July.  (Everyone do the DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie!)
    

If I recall from the photos I have seen, there was a Pumpkin Princess in the old Halloween parade, and very festive floats and characters dressed in their spooky attire.  I wish I had seen it in person.  I hope they bring it back!


----------



## Belle Ella

I really, really hope there is a Halloween Parade! I'm a not-so-silent non-fan of Celebrate. I love watching Parades. More than fireworks -- they still frighten me.

I am a DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie master!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I really, really hope there is a Halloween Parade! I'm a not-so-silent non-fan of Celebrate. I love watching Parades. More than fireworks -- they still frighten me.
> 
> I am a DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie master!!



You started a dance craze!  Now give us information, Disney!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Speaking of villan fireworks.....does anyone else think the Shadowman song ("are you ready?") would fit perfectly into the fireworks show? Everytime I hear it, I think of Halloween.


----------



## Belle Ella

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Speaking of villan fireworks.....does anyone else think the Shadowman song ("are you ready?") would fit perfectly into the fireworks show? Everytime I hear it, I think of Halloween.



I think it would too! I love that song.


----------



## Sherry E

Normally I am not much of a fireworks person unless there is a special twist to them, like the Halloween DL fireworks last year, with the villains theme.  I am glad that someone else in my group wanted to stop and watch them, even though we had a pretty bad view because it was last minute.  But one of the things I did enjoy so much about them (since I couldn't see a whole lot) was the villain-themed music and songs they were playing to accompany the show, and Zero flying across the sky.  I also loved the whole crystal ball effect.  Very cool!

I think, new parade or no new parade, they definitely need to bring back those fireworks every Halloweentime season.  I can't see how those would be anything but a huge hit!

Oh, I had a thought last night - people have said in the past that Jack Skellington and Sally are not out all that much during the Halloween season (I have never seen them out at all when I have been there - I have only seen them in people's photos).  But, with the TOTP heading over to DL now, I bet Jack and Sally will be camped out near HMH for photo ops and the line will probably be huge.  I would hope that the non-TOTP guests would still be able to see Jack and Sally during the day, though.

In fact, now I am trying to embrace the idea of the TOTP being in DL, and I am envisioning the layout and which characters would be set up where for photo ops.  Jack Sparrow will be out, of course (he is only allowed out for the TOTP now, I guess), so I am guessing he will have to be stationed somewhere in NOS as well.  (Too bad they can't leave Pirate's Lair open at night!)

I suppose Woody would probably be back by the Halloween Round-Up area in Frontierland.  Buzz Lightyear would be in Tomorrowland.

I assume that most of the Villains would be set up in Fantasyland.  

Ooooh - and since the TOTP will attract a lot of kids, will this mean that they will keep ToonTown open at night and add some treat stations and characters back there?

They have to set up a few different dance areas in DL, too.  It will be interesting.  I continue to have mixed feelings about the TOTP being in DL - I can still equally see the pros and cons of it, and I still tend to think they should have left one major bit of Halloweentime over in DCA.  WoC or no WoC - if you strip away all traces of Halloweentime, that may drive a large chunk of folks over to DL and away from DCA.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

So Hojos added ET rates last night...for the weekend of DDs 9th bday in October. Looks like a Disney Halloween season is in my future!! I'll be there Thurs Oct 21- Sun Oct 24!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Just musing ... but I'm glad I saw Jack Sparrow before he fell into the Witness Protection Prgoram!  Seeing as I can't make it for Halloween.

OK, not much else to add today *sigh* Except more of the DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie!

      

OH, and if anyone is for sure going in October and planning to stay at the HoJo, they opened up a couple more days for the Ent. Rate.


----------



## Belle Ella

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> So Hojos added ET rates last night...for the weekend of DDs 9th bday in October. Looks like a Disney Halloween season is in my future!! I'll be there Thurs Oct 21- Sun Oct 24!!!



 You posted this while I was typing it up to post the same! Sounds like a plan to me!! You should do it.


----------



## Vala

Take myself off the dancers' list for the information boogie please... so far I only have managed to create three torrential downpours. *looks out of the window looking for more rain*



3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Speaking of villan fireworks.....does anyone else think the Shadowman song ("are you ready?") would fit perfectly into the fireworks show? Everytime I hear it, I think of Halloween.



*raises both hands*

Actually that was my first idea for a new photo stop when I heard the party would move... put Tiana and Naveen (or maybe Tiana with Louis which I'd actually prefer) back in the Court of Angels and have them switch with Facilier.


----------



## Sherry E

Too bad I don't know how to actually write music!  I have a tune stuck in my head that won't go away..."_I'm doing the Halloweentime information boogie...I've got the Halloweentime information bl-uuu-uuu-es..."_...and I'd love to get it down on paper, with notes and things!!

(Just imagine a funky, jazzy, bluesy, head-bopping, finger-snapping kind of beat & melody!!....

And then add in this guy to provide the necessary dance moves to accompany my song!!)


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Belle Ella said:


> You posted this while I was typing it up to post the same! Sounds like a plan to me!! You should do it.



 I did!!! Booked 2 double standard rooms (hopefully adjoining) for me, mom, sister and 5 kids. DDs 9th bday is the day we arrive. It'll be DNs first time!!! So excited...


----------



## Diznygrl

Sherry E said:


> There was a Halloween parade at DL in the past, and the last one was in either 2006 or 2007, I think.  They did not have it in 2008 and 2009.  There has been a rumor that there is possibly going to be a new Halloween parade in the works for DL this year - and that's one of the things we are anxiously waiting to find out.  If the TOTP is happening in DL and the Halloween fireworks are happening in DL as well, not to mention Haunted Mansion Holiday and the Round-Up and Ghost Galaxy, will they do a new parade too?  I hope so!!
> 
> This is one of the things that we will all know when DLR finally releases its Halloweentime information in June or July.  (Everyone do the DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie!)
> 
> 
> If I recall from the photos I have seen, there was a Pumpkin Princess in the old Halloween parade, and very festive floats and characters dressed in their spooky attire.  I wish I had seen it in person.  I hope they bring it back!



Ok, WHEN did DL ever have a Halloween parade?  Either I'm losing my mind, or it totally slipped by me unnoticed.   I did a search and can't find anything related to any old DL Halloween parade, except of course for the Trick or Treat on the Street Calvacade from the ToTP.  Sherry, do you have evidence that this parade existed??


----------



## Disney Dreams

Sherry E said:


> ...  Ooooh - and since the TOTP will attract a lot of kids, will this mean that they will keep ToonTown open at night and add some treat stations and characters back there?



If Mickey's TOTP takes place in DL and there are fireworks, ToonTown will not be kept open as it always closes when there are fireworks.

- Dreams


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> Ok, WHEN did DL ever have a Halloween parade?  Either I'm losing my mind, or it totally slipped by me unnoticed.   I did a search and can't find anything related to any old DL Halloween parade, except of course for the Trick or Treat on the Street Calvacade from the ToTP.  Sherry, do you have evidence that this parade existed??



It's a very valid question!  Of course, I never saw any parade becase I didn't do my first Halloweentime at DLR until 2007, and I didn't think anything parade-like was happening then.

I remember reading a post by someone about it here on the DIS or another board, I think, quite a while back - it was not a whole thread devoted to the subject of Halloween, I don't think, but I seem to remember someone posted some photos of a Pumpkin Queen (and I could be wrong that she was called that but it seems to stick out in my mind, she was wearing white, black and orange-ish colors and holding some kind of cute pumpkin wand thingy in her hand) and said that this was a parade that DLR stopped having.  I assumed it was not a huge spectacle of a parade like all the other ones we are familiar with, but I thought maybe it was like a little mini-parade/cavalcade thing.  And these were daytime photos, so it was not the TOTP.

But now, of course, I can't find the photos or the thread I orginally saw to share with you, so we can only wonder IF, indeed, there was a little bitty Halloween parade at DLR pre-2007.  If there was, it seemed like it came and went in the blink of an eye!!

One day we will get to the bottom of the Halloween parade mystery!!  In the meantime, hopefully DLR will eventually do a bigger, better Halloween parade!!



Disney Dreams said:


> If Mickey's TOTP takes place in DL and there are fireworks, ToonTown will not be kept open as it always closes when there are fireworks.
> 
> - Dreams



Drat!  I thought about the closing of TT for the fireworks, but I thought maybe they would somehow make an exception for a TOTP because it would be a really cool place to set up treat stations (like trick or treating at Mickey's and Minnie's houses)!!  But they are almost certainly going to have the fireworks, so I guess it's a no-go for ToonTown at night.


----------



## PHXscuba

When we were there last October, Jack and Sally were doing regular appearances during the day over by HMH, in the plaza between HMH and Cafe Orleans. I think they were out several times and day for an hour or so. DS13 and I raced over at the very end of one session. They were already leaving and DS got an on-the-move photo and a quick hi from them. I thought Jack's half-mask headgear was very interesting up close, since then he could be a face character and talk.

PHXscuba


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

Thanks you guys for working so hard to make such a comprehensive thread about Halloween at DLR.     I have read the whole thread for the last hour, no wait I think it's been 2 hours and can't wait for our upcoming trip. 

We will be there from 10/23-10/31. 

Just a couple of questions-  

Are there special Halloween decos at the resorts?  We are planning on moving to GCH or DLH for the last 4 nights of our stay after DH's conference ends at the Sheraton. 

I've read about the changes of the party location and this has me a little worried.  If DL will close early for the party can we expect DCA to have extended hours on those nights?  Since this may be our only trip to DL ever, we're from back East, I'm concerned that the shortened park hours at DL will keep us from seeing and doing all we want to there.

I'm joining in with the wait and see what will happen at Halloween at DL.


----------



## Sherry E

Smiling Cheshire Cat said:


> Thanks you guys for working so hard to make such a comprehensive thread about Halloween at DLR.     I have read the whole thread for the last hour, no wait I think it's been 2 hours and can't wait for our upcoming trip.
> 
> We will be there from 10/23-10/31.
> 
> Just a couple of questions-
> 
> Are there special Halloween decos at the resorts?  We are planning on moving to GCH or DLH for the last 4 nights of our stay after DH's conference ends at the Sheraton.
> 
> I've read about the changes of the party location and this has me a little worried.  If DL will close early for the party can we expect DCA to have extended hours on those nights?  Since this may be our only trip to DL ever, we're from back East, I'm concerned that the shortened park hours at DL will keep us from seeing and doing all we want to there.
> 
> I'm joining in with the wait and see what will happen at Halloween at DL.



Hi, Smiling Cheshire Cat!!  Thanks for joining us here, and I'm so glad you enjoy the thread!

Excellent question about the decor at the hotels.  As far as I have seen, there is none!!  At least there has not been so far.  Whether I have stayed at the PPH or gone to roam around the DLH or GCH, I have seen no traces of Halloweentime at all.  That is one of the things that I wish they would change, as it would make it so much more immersive.  During the Christmas holiday season, it is highly immersive and there is no question of what season it is wherever you go in DLR, including the hotels.  But Halloweentime has not caught up to the DLR hotels yet.  Hopefully they will change that eventually.

But...how awesome that you are going to stay at both the DLH and the GCH in your remaining days!!  You will get a very well-rounded DLR hotel experience between those two hotels, I think.

Well, the good thing is that it sounds like you will have a good long trip to DLR (8 days, correct?), so even if some of the nights are shortened at DL due to the TOTP, you will still have plenty of time to see everything.  The TOTP would be happening on whatever the Tuesday, Friday and Sunday dates are in your time frame, but the other nights should be business as usual at DL.  However, if you have no interest in the TOTP and want to wander across the Esplanade to DCA at night, I think the hours will be extended a bit because they are trying to do 3 shows a night for World of Color.  Toy Story Midway Mania will be open at night in DCA, but the rest of the Paradise Pier area will be closed so that they can focus that whole area on WoC.  Other areas of DCA - like Condor Flats and the Hollywood Backlot area - should be open, but DCA is a much smaller park than DL, so to shut down DL early on even 3 nights a week for the TOTP is cutting off access to many rides for people, and there are not as many alternatives in DCA.  Plus, we don't know yet what kinds of crowds DCA or DL will see when WoC opens and gets going.  That will be really interesting thing to start getting reports about when they come in.


----------



## Sherry E

HydroGuy posted a thread today with info from MousePlanet about how, as we expected, the TOTP is going to affect park hours in October.  Here is the thread:

Mickey's Trick or Treat Party in DL Will Impact October Park Hours:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2463374

And this is the MousePlanet DLR Park Update:

http://www.mouseplanet.com/9250/Disn..._Resort_Update

From MousePlanet - note the parts I bolded and italicized, but actually the whole piece is very interesting:



> Mickey's Trick or Treat Party returns to Disneyland
> 
> Mickey's Trick or Treat party will be hosted inside Disneyland this year, marking the first time the Halloween event has been offered at Disneyland since 1995. While Disney has not yet released an official schedule, our sources tell us the events will be held every Tuesday, Friday and Sunday night in October, _*making the likely dates October 1, 5, 8, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26, 29 and 31*_. _* Pricing has not yet been released, but expect to pay a premium over the DCA version of the event. If Disneyland borrows a page from Walt Disney World, you should also expect to pay more on weekend nights, and for Halloween week events*_.
> 
> As Disney is not yet ready to confirm this report, (it's possible they are holding the official announcement until after the World of Color press event), we have no details about entertainment or attraction offerings. _*Though many consider Walt Disney World's Halloween event-exclusive "Boo to You" parade alone to be worth the price of admission, it is unlikely that Disneyland will receive its very own Halloween parade for just a year or two.*_ _*There's a rumor that the Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy overlay and the Halloween Screams fireworks show may only be offered during the Halloween event*_, but we feel it's highly unlikely the Resort would court a public relations black eye by taking the two most-publicized elements of last year's wildly successful Halloween Time promotion and showing them only to people willing to shell out the extra cash for Trick or Treat Party tickets.
> 
> Several readers have asked how the event schedule and associated early park closings will impact performances of Fantasmic. When DCA hosted the Trick or Treat Party, that park closed at 6 or 7 on Party nights to prepare for the event. *With sunset between 6 and 6:30 in October, that doesn't allow for pre-closing performances of Fantasmic or fireworks before the day guests are politely ushered out of the Disneyland on event nights. The schedule also effectively adds "blockout nights" for the annual passholders, leaving Monday, Wednesday or Thursday nights the only options for SoCal and SoCal Select passholders who want to see Fantasmic or the Halloween fireworks during October*.
> 
> We'll update pricing and entertainment details as we have them.


----------



## Belle Ella

The more and more I hear about this the more and more I'm detting a little depressed about October. I'm so, so, so happy I wont actually be there during TOTP days because that would seriously screw my plans over as far as what I want to get done with my time.

I think what would be smart (at least to me) would be to get the Halloweentime stuff going a little earlier this year as a way to _somewhat_ offset the damage that would be done by closing the park early so often. Then Im guaranteed to see my Halloween stuff


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> The more and more I hear about this the more and more I'm detting a little depressed about October. I'm so, so, so happy I wont actually be there during TOTP days because that would seriously screw my plans over as far as what I want to get done with my time.
> 
> I think what would be smart (at least to me) would be to get the Halloweentime stuff going a little earlier this year as a way to _somewhat_ offset the damage that would be done by closing the park early so often. Then Im guaranteed to see my Halloween stuff



I agree - I also think they should start Halloweentime a little earlier than the 24th to offset some of this madness.  In fact, I have always wondered why 2007's Halloweentime started on the next to last Friday of September, while 2008 and 2009's seasons started on the last Friday in September.  I can't see them doing something like starting Halloweentime on October 1st - that just seems silly to me - but if they are even _considering_ only making certain events like fireworks or Ghost Galaxy available during the TOTP and not during other times of the season (which would be ridiculous), then who knows what kind of wacky schedule they have planned for Halloweentime?  I am still holding out hope for a 9/24 start date - that's what I would place money on if I were a betting woman.

I still maintain that I am alternately intrigued by the idea of the TOTP being held in DL, and annoyed/put off by it.  I don't like the idea of shortened DL hours and the fact that people who don't want to do the TOTP will be forced over to the WoC madness in DCA or out into DTD to roam around.

I will play it by ear but I might be inclined to do my Halloweentime DLR visit - whether it be one day or more than that - in the last days of September rather than October, which will likely be more crowded.  Part of me wants to do the TOTP, but I have a hunch it will be quite costly.  Of course, Disney could justify the much higher price a little better if they made certain attractions or activities only available during the TOTP, so that's what I think is going to happen. 

Well, Jazz - if I DO end up at DLR in that last week of September on one day, I will let you know, because it might be when you are there!!


----------



## Tablefor5

Yah!! Our dance really seems to be working...
Well, since my plans can be "altered", I may or may not stay for TOTP. It will all depend on the price...BUT I totally want to see F! this time because we have missed it the last few trips... So, my dates will depend on TOTP tix prices and when they will show F!.

*It would be great if they managed F! for Thurs also. for the non-TOTP people. 
*The HalloweenTime fireworks are nightly (as suggested)
*The HalloweenTime parade is daily
Then, if TOTP tix are too much for my family of 5, I could avoid Friday (or check-out the WOC...I guess) 
Woohoo...keep on dancing


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, Table for 5 has one thing right: the DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie hasn't quite been a bust. And so I will continue:

     

OK, so the part about Ghost Galaxy is a little confudling. A possibility that it would only be avaialble for TOTP? Unless the switch over takes a very, very short amount of time that would throw even more wrenches into the plans of regular DLR travellers not interested or not lucky enough to be going to TOTP since it would mean not only would they be forced to leave early, but a popular ride would be down for extra time on top of that. It would be pretty ridiculous.

Here's a quick question - dot hey usually announce when the Haunted Mansion closes in September before, after, or roughly the same time they announce when the Halloween festivities usually start. It's probably a silly question too. I've just never paid attention to it all before and it feels as though it was known by now last year when I was planning my September trip after getting back from my March trip.

Sherry - If you do make it at the end of September and it's while I'm there, we'd better meet up!!


----------



## Tablefor5

Belle Ella said:


> Here's a quick question - dot hey usually announce when the Haunted Mansion closes in September before, after, or roughly the same time they announce when the Halloween festivities usually start. It's probably a silly question too. I've just never paid attention to it all before and it feels as though it was known by now last year when I was planning my September trip after getting back from my March trip.
> 
> Sherry - If you do make it at the end of September and it's while I'm there, we'd better meet up!!



My experience is they close the HM after Labor Day and re-open for the HalloweenTime opener (last weekend of Sept usually)
I may also be there the same time...maybe we could ALL boogie for reals!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I know it closes the day after Labor day (a little later last year because of the special event they did on 9-9-09) but I was wondering when it's public knowledge so that we'll know when Halloween should be starting this year


----------



## srauchbauer

I am so excited, I was goofing around the other night on the computer looking for airfare and hotel for Oct.  DH asked me what I was doing so I told him I was looking for our fall vacation.  Thinking he was giong to roll his eyes and say no way not this year.  But instead he got on his computer and started to cmpare airfare also.  Not sure if this means we are going to DL in October  but it's better then a big fat NO.  This will be our second time, we loved it last year but am really excited to see what will be new with the ToT being in DL.  Time to go hear little ones coming up the stairs don't want them to see the disney stuff yet  Not ready for all the questions.  Talk soon also after we move the end of this month and I find my 2000 pics from last year I will try and post some.


----------



## Tablefor5

Belle Ella said:


> I know it closes the day after Labor day (a little later last year because of the special event they did on 9-9-09) but I was wondering when it's public knowledge so that we'll know when Halloween should be starting this year



Ohh.haha 
Public knowledge is totally anyone's guess at this point...I don't have an answer for that one 
I am thinking June or July just because WOC needs to be focused on right now. I too wish it were NOW, so we could plan...but we must wait, wait, and oh yeah DANCE


----------



## Tablefor5

srauchbauer said:


> I am so excited, I was goofing around the other night on the computer looking for airfare and hotel for Oct.  DH asked me what I was doing so I told him I was looking for our fall vacation.  Thinking he was giong to roll his eyes and say no way not this year.  But instead he got on his computer and started to cmpare airfare also.  Not sure if this means we are going to DL in October  but it's better then a big fat NO.  This will be our second time, we loved it last year but am really excited to see what will be new with the ToT being in DL.  Time to go hear little ones coming up the stairs don't want them to see the disney stuff yet  Not ready for all the questions.  Talk soon also after we move the end of this month and I find my 2000 pics from last year I will try and post some.



So cool...join the club of excited HalloweenTime peeps. You have to know how to dance though 
Our trip this year is going to be a surprise to our kids..if DH & I can keep a secret. I hope it doesn't slip-out. That is why it is so good to have forums to release the disney-excitement to those that feel the same!
Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## PeytonSdiz

I'm a little confused about the Space Mountain thing.  If that means SM would be completely closed while we're there, I would be annoyed.  It's our favorite DL ride.

I am hoping that info is correct about the party dates though....because that wouldn't really effect us too much since we'll be there September 27th - October 1st.  I wanted to make a late night of it on our last night though....so I guess it WOULD effect us there.


----------



## PHXscuba

Not that Disneyland cares about my opinion, but only using the Ghost Galaxy overlay and doing the Halloween fireworks only on TOTP night would be a HUGE step in the wrong direction!

I know part of Disney's plan is to get more dollars out of people after they arrive with special tours, events etc., but DLR is so different than WDW in the demographics. When they close down the Magic Kingdom for their hard-ticket Halloween event, it still leaves at least two other parks open with later hours and nighttime entertainment like Fantasmic or Illuminations.

The TOTP being in DL proper might draw a few more locals/passholders the first year, but I think it will alienate a lot of locals/passholders (of which I am neither) if they do this. If you can only see those special things with a special ticket, is there enough to make you want to attend in October with a regular ticket or pass? Especially if you don't have any nighttime entertainment options with WoC "sold out"?

To me part of the appeal at going in different times of year is being able to pick your experience -- having everything up and available is worth the high season crowds. Or go during low season, where you don't get all the entertainment or every ride running, but fewer people. Seems like this Halloween plan is giving DLR the worst of both.

The price of hard-ticket events puts them above what I'm willing to pay when I have to do it times 6! It can cost as much as adding another full day in the park depending on your ticket.

Hoping for more clarification in time for people to make their plans, whatever they decide.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, I read over my last post and I got a little rant-y.

I just imagined myself planning last year's Halloween trip for this year, being told about the cool stuff Disneyland offered before but is now yanking away. Oh yeah, and DL might be closed by dinnertime up to half of the nights you plan to go!

If you plan to go, say, Tuesday through Friday to have one night with weekend entertainment, now there might not be any. Or a long weekend, Friday through Sunday, with DL closing early two of the three days.

If you're already planning to do a TOTP, it could be a sweet deal. For everyone else, not so much.

PHXscuba


----------



## Tablefor5

PHXscuba said:


> OK, I read over my last post and I got a little rant-y.
> 
> I just imagined myself planning last year's Halloween trip for this year, being told about the cool stuff Disneyland offered before but is now yanking away. Oh yeah, and DL might be closed by dinnertime up to half of the nights you plan to go!
> 
> If you plan to go, say, Tuesday through Friday to have one night with weekend entertainment, now there might not be any. Or a long weekend, Friday through Sunday, with DL closing early two of the three days.
> 
> If you're already planning to do a TOTP, it could be a sweet deal. For everyone else, not so much.
> 
> PHXscuba


I like rant-y, sometimes
Exactly...IF you want and can afford the TOTP (prices remain unknown, just speculating they will be a tad more that DCA TOTP)...then the DL closure could be a benefit if your trip is planned for one of those nights!
IF NOT: then hopefully you can make use of DCA or if lucky enough to switch trip dates to avoid the TOTP days...
For ME: I can go either way...waiting to hear price of tix. and then decide if I should move my trip dates, we have the flexibility since school break is 2 weeks (however Hojo kids suite is not avialable for 2nd week of break and I have one reserved for the first week already)


----------



## PeytonSdiz

Yeah, I'm not going to lie.  I will be a little miffed if we can't see some of the usual Halloween stuff.  We are two adults with no real desire to spend money on the party junk.  But we were looking forward to seeing the overlay for Space Mountain and the fireworks.

We'll be in California Monday September 27th - Friday October 1st.  We'll be doing other things while in town but planned two full days in the parks.  We thought we'd do Monday or Tueday and then Friday.  But now I'm thinking no on Friday the 1st.


----------



## Diznygrl

I for one would be majorly PO'ed if DL ever decided to "hold Halloween hostage" like at WDW.  I think it would be enough just to be able to go trick or treating, dress up in costume, meet villains, ride rides, be surrounded by great decorations and fun Halloween party music, all while being INSIDE DISNEYLAND.  It would be enough for ME.  Halloween Screams, Ghost Galaxy, and all the Halloween things that regular guests currently get to experience should just be considered an added atmospheric bonus to party guests, not an exclusive.

DL AIN'T WDW, and if they ever tried to pull that junk, they'd learn the hard way that us Disneylanders don't play that game.


----------



## PeytonSdiz

Diznygrl said:


> I for one would be majorly PO'ed if DL ever decided to "hold Halloween hostage" like at WDW.  I think it would be enough just to be able to go trick or treating, dress up in costume, meet villains, ride rides, be surrounded by great decorations and fun Halloween party music, all while being INSIDE DISNEYLAND.  It would be enough for ME.  Halloween Screams, Ghost Galaxy, and all the Halloween things that regular guests currently get to experience should just be considered an added atmospheric bonus to party guests, not an exclusive.
> 
> DL AIN'T WDW, and if they ever tried to pull that junk, they'd learn the hard way that us Disneylanders don't play that game.



Totally OT, but I love your signature.  Where did you get that picture?


----------



## Diznygrl

PeytonSdiz said:


> Totally OT, but I love your signature.  Where did you get that picture?



It's actually the design on a laptop sleeve that I bought at DL.  I took a picture of the sleeve with my camera and cropped it.


----------



## Sherry E

On the one hand, I can't imagine that DLR would possibly be that silly as to withhold entertainment that would be part of the normal Halloweentime festivities - like the fireworks and Ghost Galaxy - and only let the TOTP guests experience those.  Plus, it seems like it would be a big inconvenience for them to do that in general.  On the other hand, I can see them wanting to throw whatever they can into the TOTP 'package' to lure folks into feeling compelled to buy the tickets.

But it's true - DLR is not WDW, and there are not a whole lot of other options for people if they don't attend the TOTP and don't want to get caught up in the WoC madness.  Closing DCA early for the TOTP was much less of an interference than closing DL early will be.  And people will, indeed, be ticked if they take a weekend trip to DLR and 2 out of the 3 nights they are there are nights when DL closes really early (Friday and Sunday).  I guess DLR is banking on that scenario happening over Columbus Day weekend, and, thus, it will send all of the disgruntled holiday-visiting people (who wanted to get into DL) over to DCA, where they will then say, "Hey!  Let's check out that World of Color thing!"

I still feel a little like WoC is being forced on us; like no matter what happens, all roads lead to World of Color, and Disney wants to make sure we all see it no matter what!  And the thing is - I am sure when I eventually see WoC, I will enjoy it and think it's wonderful.  But do I want it interfering with my Halloweentime activities?  No!  

So I remain on the fence about whether I will embrace the TOTP in DL concept (depends on the ticket prices) or if I will rebel agianst it!!

I am just waiting for Disney to now suddenly decide that they are going to have a Very Merry Christmas Party so they find a reason to close DL early again in December and either charge more $$$ for tickets or send people fleeing over to DCA to see WoC!!  

But we can rant about that over in the Disney at Christmas super thread.  This thread is for Halloweentime ranting!

...Oh, and it's also for doing the Halloweentime Information Boogie!!


(Now if I could only do the Information Boogie to help me figure out what the heck is happening on "_Lost_" before the series ends in less than 2 weeks, I would be ahead of the game!!)


----------



## srauchbauer

Tablefor5 said:


> So cool...join the club of excited HalloweenTime peeps. You have to know how to dance though
> Our trip this year is going to be a surprise to our kids..if DH & I can keep a secret. I hope it doesn't slip-out. That is why it is so good to have forums to release the disney-excitement to those that feel the same!
> Can't wait to see your pics!



we all love to dance so can we join the club of excited Halloween Time peeps.  DH must be pretty serious about going since he kind of talked about it at dinner last night.  Didn't give any details just asked the kids (ages 5 and 3) what their favorite rides were last year and if they would be willing to try new ones this year.  

Keeping fingers crossed that i can find some cheap airfare from Minneapolis.  Anybody use a specific travel agencies for booking their trips?


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> I will play it by ear but I might be inclined to do my Halloweentime DLR visit - whether it be one day or more than that - in the last days of September rather than October, which will likely be more crowded.



Sherry - I'm sorry if I am being dense, but do you mean you think it will be more crowded in Oct?  I am trying to plan a trip to see the Halloween stuff - had hoped to go to TOTP, but not if they jack up the prices - and was planning mid-Oct but if I'm not going to TOTP, then want the lowest crowds, lol!

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## PHXscuba

I heard the first weekend last year (Sept 24/25) was really nuts because two of the things were brand-new -- Ghost Galaxy overlay, new Halloween Screams fireworks. I also believe they reached capacity on the Friday night of Columbus Day weekend (not sure about Saturday). So I'm not sure that any weekend is going to be easy, especially if they block off some of the evenings for TOTP this year. 

ANY weekdays in October are likely to be better than weekend/holiday days on the whole. Maybe try during the week of Sept. 27?

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Sherry - I'm sorry if I am being dense, but do you mean you think it will be more crowded in Oct?  I am trying to plan a trip to see the Halloween stuff - had hoped to go to TOTP, but not if they jack up the prices - and was planning mid-Oct but if I'm not going to TOTP, then want the lowest crowds, lol!
> 
> Thanks for any advice!



No, you're not being dense at all - don't worry about that!  Any question you have, ask away.  Yes, I meant that I think October will be busier than the end of September.  I wasn't sure if the TOTP would be enough of an enticement to me to go to DLR in October, or if I should just pick a day or two in late September to see all the Halloweentime stuff, but minus the TOTP and with fewer people.  

PHXscuba is right - October has gotten busier in general anyway, in the last couple of years.  This year, with the TOTP in DL and World of Color dominating much of what happens in DCA, I suspect it will be quite busy in Ocotber of this year.  But, as PHXscuba pointed out, midweek days are almost always going to be better than weekend dates.



I am a bit under the weather today, so I am retiring my Halloweentime Information Boogie shoes for tonight so I can rest.  But I really appreciate everyone keeping this thread alive and in the forefront with discussions, info, speculation, ranting, photos and dancing - whatever it takes!!  Hopefully, by keeping as many of the Halloween-related topics flowing through here as we can, it will cut down on the number of other Halloween-related threads that will pop up between now and September, which can be confusing for people when they don't know where to look for info.  Oh, there will still be Halloween-related threads, of course, but if we can get as much information here in our super thread, the better!!


----------



## amamax2

Thanks to both of you!

Yes, it would definitely be during the week - we always go Tues - Thurs (NEVER on a weekend, lol!).

Week of Sept 27 is looking like a winner...I can't belive Oct has gotten so bad, it was always one of our favorite times to go, but haven't been for a couple of years.

Thanks again and feel better Sherry!


----------



## srauchbauer

We were just looking at the Disney site and it stated that TOT will be at DCA in Fall 2010.


----------



## tdashgirl

srauchbauer said:


> We were just looking at the Disney site and it stated that TOT will be at DCA in Fall 2010.



Yes, but it also says "Check back in summer 2010 for details."  SIGH.


----------



## PeytonSdiz

amamax2 said:


> Thanks to both of you!
> 
> Yes, it would definitely be during the week - we always go Tues - Thurs (NEVER on a weekend, lol!).
> 
> Week of Sept 27 is looking like a winner...I can't belive Oct has gotten so bad, it was always one of our favorite times to go, but haven't been for a couple of years.
> 
> Thanks again and feel better Sherry!



We're probably going to be there the 27th - October 1st.  Normally I like to do one weekend day but it just didn't work out this time.  Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.

I think the 5-day hopper at the price of a 3-day may still be available at that time.  I'm really hoping so!  We were only planning on getting a 3-day hopper since we're in town for other reasons besides Disneyland.  But if we have the free upgrade to the 5-day, we may be able to head to the parks at least for a couple hours each day.

I was thinking we'd do two full park days.  Anyone have any suggestions on which days two you'd think would be best to do open to close in the parks?  (27th-2nd?)



srauchbauer said:


> We were just looking at the Disney site and it stated that TOT will be at DCA in Fall 2010.



Link?


----------



## tdashgirl

PeytonSdiz said:


> Link?



www.disneyland.com/halloween


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

srauchbauer said:


> We were just looking at the Disney site and it stated that TOT will be at DCA in Fall 2010.



That's because nothing has been officially announced.


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> That's because nothing has been officially announced.



Yes, exactly - the stuff on the website is what's been there for a while now, even going back a couple of months.  They haven't updated it yet because they are still trying to solidify all the Halloweentime details.  That's their standard synopsis/text for Halloweentime that they keep up on the DLR site until the actual, official details are released in July.  

As I've said, I don't think that Disney had any intention of having the TOTP in DL when 2010 began.  I think their plan was always to keep it in DCA.  But, as the year started and the finalization of World of Color was underway they encountered bumps in the road that have to be smoothed out in terms of handling crowds, and they suddenly realized that it would probably be too diffcult to have the TOTP in DCA and it would have to be moved to DL if they were going to have it at all.  This is largely because Paradise Pier will be closed at night, and it sounds as if a 'holding area' of sorts for people waiting to see WoC will be in the Hollywood Backlot area.  DCA isn't all that large, so by keeping two major areas of the park devoted to WoC, it seems silly and inconvenient to have the TOTP for 2010 (until they can get it all sorted out and see what the flow of things is).


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, one thing I was concerned about with the TOTP heading to DL and closing the park early for regular guests leaving them with only one nighttime option for entertainment being WOC because of the closing of Aladdin in mid-August may hve been ever-so-slightly cleared up.

If you haven't seen the news already, it was announced in the DisneyParks Blog that Aladdin is being extended. But they don't say until when, so who really knows if it will be into October or not, but I think it would really help if they are execting DCA to accomodate people after being kicked out of Disneyland.

All assuming that's the way things are going to go, of course!

Link: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...nted-genies-run-extended-at-hyperion-theater/


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Belle Ella said:


> Well, one thing I was concerned about with the TOTP heading to DL and closing the park early for regular guests leaving them with only one nighttime option for entertainment being WOC because of the closing of Aladdin in mid-August may hve been ever-so-slightly cleared up.
> 
> If you haven't seen the news already, it was announced in the DisneyParks Blog that Aladdin is being extended. But they don't say until when, so who really knows if it will be into October or not, but I think it would really help if they are execting DCA to accomodate people after being kicked out of Disneyland.
> 
> All assuming that's the way things are going to go, of course!
> 
> Link: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...nted-genies-run-extended-at-hyperion-theater/



Oh, I hope Aladdin gets extended through October... I was so sad to hear it was being replaced by Toy Story, and Toy Story wouldn't be ready for our October trip... going to keep my fingers crossed on this one, I love Aladdin!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Well, one thing I was concerned about with the TOTP heading to DL and closing the park early for regular guests leaving them with only one nighttime option for entertainment being WOC because of the closing of Aladdin in mid-August may hve been ever-so-slightly cleared up.
> 
> If you haven't seen the news already, it was announced in the DisneyParks Blog that Aladdin is being extended. But they don't say until when, so who really knows if it will be into October or not, but I think it would really help if they are execting DCA to accomodate people after being kicked out of Disneyland.
> 
> All assuming that's the way things are going to go, of course!
> 
> Link: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...nted-genies-run-extended-at-hyperion-theater/



I think this is great for a couple of reasons.  

First of all, the initial plan was to close Aladdin in August and then leave the Hyperion dark for something crazy like 7 months until the Toy Story musical got there!  That made no sense to me - even though they are doing all this work on DCA to make it a better place for all of us, the reality is that it's not that big of a park and it doesn't have that many attractions in it, and closing off something for so long that was one of the real highlights of DCA seemed like it would only drive people away from DCA or force them all into other areas.

Next, now that TDA/Disney sees that it has its hands full with trying to carefully plan out how to handle the WoC crowds and where to 'stash' them while they wait for their WoC show, one of their ideas was to have a holding area in the Hollywood Backlot area.  That is going to crowd up the backlot area quite a bit, but at least letting Aladdin run (if, indeed, it is still playing in October and if they are still doing nighttime shows like what was recently announced) would eat up some of the people-traffic for chunks of time.

It would most definitely be helpful to keep Aladdin open for some nighttime shows in October to leave some other alternative for those folks who are not interested in attending the TOTP but want some kind of nighttime entertainment.


----------



## PeytonSdiz

Sherry E said:


> I think this is great for a couple of reasons.
> 
> First of all, the initial plan was to close Aladdin in August and then leave the Hyperion dark for something crazy like 7 months until the Toy Story musical got there!  That made no sense to me - even though they are doing all this work on DCA to make it a better place for all of us, the reality is that it's not that big of a park and it doesn't have that many attractions in it, and closing off something for so long that was one of the real highlights of DCA seemed like it would only drive people away from DCA or force them all into other areas.
> 
> Next, now that TDA/Disney sees that it has its hands full with trying to carefully plan out how to handle the WoC crowds and where to 'stash' them while they wait for their WoC show, one of their ideas was to have a holding area in the Hollywood Backlot area.  That is going to crowd up the backlot area quite a bit, but at least letting Aladdin run (if, indeed, it is still playing in October and if they are still doing nighttime shows like what was recently announced) would eat up some of the people-traffic for chunks of time.
> 
> It would most definitely be helpful to keep Aladdin open for some nighttime shows in October to leave some other alternative for those folks who are not interested in attending the TOTP but want some kind of nighttime entertainment.



I am completely dense about all of the WoC stuff.  I haven't followed any of those threads.  It seems like a neat show, but that's all I really know about it.  Is the WoC show going to cause crowd problems on our trip!??


----------



## Sherry E

PeytonSdiz said:


> I am completely dense about all of the WoC stuff.  I haven't followed any of those threads.  It seems like a neat show, but that's all I really know about it.  Is the WoC show going to cause crowd problems on our trip!??



It's hard to say just yet.  When WoC officially debuts - which will be very soon - I am hoping we can count on a few DIS-er to come back and tell us about what the crowds are like.  It will definitely affect crowds in some way, but how significantly and how immediately is the question - and how will this translate to the usual Halloweentime and Christmastime crowds?  

There may be quite a few folks waiting to see WoC until after the initial hype dies down (I fall into that camp).  I think that if the TOTP is being held in DL, that will force some folks over to DCA for lack of anything else to do at 6 p.m.  Paradise Pier in DCA is closing at night to focus on WoC, and it sounds as if part of the Hollywood Backlot area will be used to hold some of the WoC crowds until it's time to let them into the viewing area.  So a large part of DCA will be affected by or devoted to WoC in some way, shape or form.  And DCA is not that big of a park, so it will be intersting to see how crowded it actually seems.

Another interesting thing will be to see how many people seem to leave DL and go to DCA on non-TOTP nights, because that will indicate a clear choice in wanting to see WoC and not just an issue of being forced out of DL on a TOTP night.  And will this make an obvious difference in lessening the crowds at DL?


----------



## PeytonSdiz

Since we're planning on going Monday September 27th - Friday October 1st, do you think we might not be effected as  much since the halloween party will only be on that Friday night?  I really, REALLY hope that's the case.

I don't really want to start a new thread to ask this or not....

But for you other Halloween time folks.....

If you were me, and you wanted to do TWO full (park opening-park closing) days on the dates listed above (Monday-Friday)...which days of the week would you choose and why?

(If this is taking the thread too off topic, just let me know and I can move my question elsewhere.)


----------



## GrandBob

We went this week last year (last week of Sept to first couple of days of Oct), and it was a *breeze!*  The park gets busier on Fridays and weekends, but Mon-Thurs it was as close to a walkon as I've seen in the park.  While I'm sure the Halloween and WOC plans will affect the park somewhat, I think you're gonna be fine.  Go, have fun, don't worry, be happy 

-Bob


----------



## PeytonSdiz

GrandBob said:


> We went this week last year (last week of Sept to first couple of days of Oct), and it was a *breeze!*  The park gets busier on Fridays and weekends, but Mon-Thurs it was as close to a walkon as I've seen in the park.  While I'm sure the Halloween and WOC plans will affect the park somewhat, I think you're gonna be fine.  Go, have fun, don't worry, be happy
> 
> -Bob



I think I've just been spoiled because our last couple trips were in late January and there were no crowds.  I'm talking a 10 minute wait for Midway Mania.  It was fantastic.  This will be our last Disneyland trip for a few years so I really want to make the best of it.


----------



## Sherry E

That's so strange - I haven't added anything new to Photobucket lately, and yet they tell me my bandwidth has been exceeded!!??  This has happened to other DIS-ers, inexplicably.

So anyone who happens to be scrolling through this thread and comes across the pages with what would normally be my photos, you will see the Photobucket 'bandwidth exceeeded message'.  But it will cycle out eventually.  I think Photobucket restores the photos by a certain date or so automatically, so I just have to wait it out until they magically reappear.

PeytonSdiz - As for the dates you are going to DLR (9/27 - 10/1), are you going to have some sort of Magic Morning/Early Entry access?  In other words, are you either staying onsite at one of the Disney hotels or will you have at least a 3-day Park Hopper that will allow you one day of Magic Morning?  If so, then I would choose Tuesday and/or Thursday as the days to be in the park all day.  The TOTP won't have started yet (we don't think) on Tuesday, 9/28.  Tuesdays and Thursdays are usually Magic Morning days - if you are staying onsite at one of the 3 DLR hotels, you will be able to get in one hour early on both Tuesday and Thursday.  If you have a 3-day Hopper or more (but not an AP), you will only have one Magic Morning day, but it can be either Tuesday or Thursday.

I think the crowds will start to pick up substantially by 10/1.  But, as GrandBob said, I think those weekdays leading up to 10/1 will be okay - of course, WoC will affect the crowds somewhat, but again, we won't know how significantly yet until we start hearing reports from people who have seen it.


----------



## PeytonSdiz

Sherry E said:


> That's so strange - I haven't added anything new to Photobucket lately, and yet they tell me my bandwidth has been exceeded!!??  This has happened to other DIS-ers, inexplicably.
> 
> So anyone who happens to be scrolling through this thread and comes across the pages with what would normally be my photos, you will see the Photobucket 'bandwidth exceeeded message'.  But it will cycle out eventually.  I think Photobucket restores the photos by a certain date or so automatically, so I just have to wait it out until they magically reappear.
> 
> PeytonSdiz - As for the dates you are going to DLR (9/27 - 10/1), are you going to have some sort of Magic Morning/Early Entry access?  In other words, are you either staying onsite at one of the Disney hotels or will you have at least a 3-day Park Hopper that will allow you one day of Magic Morning?  If so, then I would choose Tuesday and/or Thursday as the days to be in the park all day.  The TOTP won't have started yet (we don't think) on Tuesday, 9/28.  Tuesdays and Thursdays are usually Magic Morning days - if you are staying onsite at one of the 3 DLR hotels, you will be able to get in one hour early on both Tuesday and Thursday.  If you have a 3-day Hopper or more (but not an AP), you will only have one Magic Morning day, but it can be either Tuesday or Thursday.
> 
> I think the crowds will start to pick up substantially by 10/1.  But, as GrandBob said, I think those weekdays leading up to 10/1 will be okay - of course, WoC will affect the crowds somewhat, but again, we won't know how significantly yet until we start hearing reports from people who have seen it.



We will be getting 3-day park hoppers.  I think we may be able to get 5-day hoppers for the price of 3-days.  I think as long as the first use is before something like October 1st and the last use is by the 13th or something, we can use that deal.  I'm not 100% sure though.  At the very least, we will have 3-day hoppers.  But more than likely we'll just go two full days and then maybe an evening or something for the third day.  So yes, we'll get one MM.  Is it 100% that the MM days will be Tuesday and Thursday at that time?


----------



## Belle Ella

PeytonSdiz said:


> We will be getting 3-day park hoppers.  I think we may be able to get 5-day hoppers for the price of 3-days.  I think as long as the first use is before something like October 1st and the last use is by the 13th or something, we can use that deal.  I'm not 100% sure though.  At the very least, we will have 3-day hoppers.  But more than likely we'll just go two full days and then maybe an evening or something for the third day.  So yes, we'll get one MM.  Is it 100% that the MM days will be Tuesday and Thursday at that time?



I believe the last day for first use on the 5 for 3 hoppers is the last day of September, just an FYI.


----------



## PeytonSdiz

Belle Ella said:


> I believe the last day for first use on the 5 for 3 hoppers is the last day of September, just an FYI.



Does that mean I can use it Monday, September 27th for the first use?

And then use it Tuesday 28th - Friday October 1st?  Or will I not be able to use it the 1st?


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

DH and I staying at the VGC from 10/30-11/2. It's probably going to be very crowded but we so excited! We've invited 2 guests to join us and it will be their first time. We thought the TOTP was going to be in DCA and we figured if our guests did not want to spend $$ on the tickets, we have plenty of Halloween entertainment in DL with the fireworks and themed rides. In fact, we were pretty much counting on hanging out at the DL park Halloween night instead. Now, we have to decide whether to buy Halloween night TOTP tickets for DL or hang out in DCA. We'll see how this all pans out.


----------



## Belle Ella

PeytonSdiz said:


> Does that mean I can use it Monday, September 27th for the first use?
> 
> And then use it Tuesday 28th - Friday October 1st?  Or will I not be able to use it the 1st?



That would be fine. As long as the first day is September 30 or earlier you then have 14 days I think from that first use.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

PeytonSdiz said:


> Does that mean I can use it Monday, September 27th for the first use?
> 
> And then use it Tuesday 28th - Friday October 1st?  Or will I not be able to use it the 1st?



From the DLR website:

 "5-for-3" offer provides each guest with a 5-Day Park Hopper® Bonus Ticket at the regular price of a 3-Day Park Hopper® Bonus Ticket. These tickets entitle Guests to admittance to both Disneyland® Resort theme parks over 5 days, including visits to both theme parks on the same day.

 *Tickets may only be purchased between March 16, 2010 and September 1, 2010 and are valid for theme park admission from May 1, 2010 through September 30, 2010.

 The "5-for-3" offer expires 13 days after first use or on October 13, 2010, whichever occurs first.*

 Each day of use of a Disneyland® Resort Park Hopper® Bonus Ticket constitutes one full day of use.

 Park Hopper® Bonus tickets include one Magic Morning admission for early entry into a designated theme park. A Magic Morning early entry admission allows access to a designated Disneyland® Resort theme park before the park opens to the general public. While not available daily, the feature will be available multiple times per week.

As long as your first use is by 9/30 and your last use is before 13 days after 1st use you will be fine


----------



## PeytonSdiz

Awesome!  Thanks for the info, everyone!

So...are we doing Halloweentime Information Boogie???  

(7 creepy dancers for good luck  )


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey




----------



## DisneyFan2001

I just found this thread and haven't had a chance to read through it but it looks like I found the right place.  We will be traveling to DL Arriving 10/29/10 and leaving 11/02/10.  29th and 30 will be good neighbor hotel 31st and 1st will be DVC.  We would like to do a party but not sure which day would be best.

If anyone has suggestions or touring plans to beat the crowds I'd love to hear them.

Thanks!!


----------



## iKristin

I've been checking the AP site every day for some kind of announcement or news about tickets for TOTP...still nothin'. But then again they don't update that site much at all. It's pretty much been the same stuff on there since I got my AP in January.


----------



## PHXscuba

For *Disneyfan2001*, wanting tips for a 6-year-old:

1. If you plan to do Haunted Mansion Holiday, make sure to rent/borrow _Nightmare Before Christmas_ before you go. Many kids haven't seen the movie, but it is key to understanding the ride. My DS4 didn't totally understand the movie, but he got enough that he called the HM "Jack's house" and liked seeing Zero on the ride.

2. Pick a few favorite characters to stand in line for. The lines can get really long, especially for rare characters who might only be out for the season or the party.

3. Biggest any-time-of-the-year tip: When you start your day (preferably at rope drop), go *directly* to Fantasyland. Ride Peter Pan first, then Dumbo, then others (maybe sending one parent for a Fastpass while others ride?). This will make a HUGE difference in touring because nothing in Fantasyland has a FP and the lines get enormous later in the day.

Best of luck!

PHXscuba


----------



## curiouslittleoyster

DisneyFan2001 said:


> I just found this thread and haven't had a chance to read through it but it looks like I found the right place.  We will be traveling to DL Arriving 10/29/10 and leaving 11/02/10.  29th and 30 will be good neighbor hotel 31st and 1st will be DVC.  We would like to do a party but not sure which day would be best.
> 
> If anyone has suggestions or touring plans to beat the crowds I'd love to hear them.
> 
> Thanks!!



I'll be there the same time. For the party, I would think the 29th might be busy since it is a Friday night and kids don't have school the next day and parents who work M-F will have the next day off as opposed to attending the party on the 31st. I don't know what rides you want to go on and on what days you want to ride them, but I believe HM, Big Thunder, and Space Mtn will close on Nov 1st to remove the Halloween theme. IASW may be down for overlay, too. Maybe someone here knows for sure?


----------



## PeytonSdiz

curiouslittleoyster said:


> I'll be there the same time. For the party, I would think the 29th might be busy since it is a Friday night and kids don't have school the next day and parents who work M-F will have the next day off as opposed to attending the party on the 31st. I don't know what rides you want to go on and on what days you want to ride them, but I believe HM, Big Thunder, and Space Mtn will close on Nov 1st to remove the Halloween theme. IASW may be down for overlay, too. Maybe someone here knows for sure?



Big Thunder has a halloween theme?!


----------



## Homemom

PeytonSdiz said:


> Big Thunder has a halloween theme?!



Not the roller coaster, but the Big Thunder Ranch area gets fall/Halloween decor.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

curiouslittleoyster said:


> I'll be there the same time. For the party, I would think the 29th might be busy since it is a Friday night and kids don't have school the next day and parents who work M-F will have the next day off as opposed to attending the party on the 31st. I don't know what rides you want to go on and on what days you want to ride them, but I believe HM, Big Thunder, and Space Mtn will close on Nov 1st to remove the Halloween theme. IASW may be down for overlay, too. Maybe someone here knows for sure?



IASW will most likely be down to add the Xmas overlay for your entire trip. HM's overlay stays through Xmas so no worries there. Space Mt. will most likely be down for just the day on Nov 1 to switch back to regular mode.


----------



## PeytonSdiz

When does It's a Small World go down for the Christmas overlay?  I'm assuming it will still be open in late September, right?  I haven't seen it with the new additions yet.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

PeytonSdiz said:


> When does It's a Small World go down for the Christmas overlay?  I'm assuming it will still be open in late September, right?  I haven't seen it with the new additions yet.



Right at the end of October or early November. Last year is was the monday or tuesday before Halloween.


----------



## PHXscuba

Wow! This thread just hit 400 posts (congratulations, PeytonSdiz!) I didn't realize we were up to 27 pages of info! I kind of feel bad for someone who has to read all of it, but I guess I've read all of it over time too!

Can you imagine how long it's going to get once they announce actual plans for Halloween rather than just our speculation? Maybe spawn some spin-off threads?

Thanks to all the contributors, and those who keep asking questions that keep the thread relevant!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Wow! This thread just hit 400 posts (congratulations, PeytonSdiz!) I didn't realize we were up to 27 pages of info! I kind of feel bad for someone who has to read all of it, but I guess I've read all of it over time too!
> 
> Can you imagine how long it's going to get once they announce actual plans for Halloween rather than just our speculation? Maybe spawn some spin-off threads?
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors, and those who keep asking questions that keep the thread relevant!
> 
> PHXscuba



We're actually not too terribly far from having 10,000 views of this thread!!!  We are at 9,799 views right now!  Not all that long ago (about 6 weeks ago), I checked and we were in the 2,000 range!  So we have jumped up considerably in that time - and I notice that we are getting many more folks tuning in in the last week or so, as little bits of info are starting to trickle in (like about the TOTP moving to DL and on which nights it will happen).

Hopefully we will be able to minimize the number of Halloween-related threads that pop up on the board if we keep this thread active, visible and keep the questions and _answers_ coming through regularly.  A lot - if not all - of the info is here in this thread, and we will be discussing any new details that become available, but I know sometimes when there are multiple threads on the same subject (like World of Color, for example), it can get very confusing (for me, too) because people don't know where to look.  They don't know whether to look in this thread or that one, and questions end up getting asked and answered repeatedly.  It's good to have one main, central place to go for info, and if, for some reason, questions are asked here that we can't answer at all, then it's good to start new threads.

I had a feeling that once 2010 got several months in, both of the holiday threads - both this one and "Disney at Christmas" - would catch on and  start getting more active as people begin to make their DLR holiday trip plans.  Of course, the Disney at Christmas thread has left this little Halloweentime thread in the dust with its 24,000 views - but that's because there has always been so much to photograph during the Christmas season and it is so magical that time of year, and Halloweentime has always fallen just a little bit short of that.  So I am hoping that, as Halloweentime becomes a bigger and better deal at DLR, people will take more photos and it will become more magical, and we can really build this thread up to its rightful place next to the Disney at Christmas thread!!

Oh, and of course, in this thread and only this thread, we have creepy dancing specifically designed to get that vital Halloweentime information...


----------



## Belle Ella

All I really have to add today is this:

     

You gotta love that DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie!!

I think I fractured my finger. Typing with 1 1/2 hands is sure fun.


----------



## A Small World

Ive been dipping in and out of this thread but its got too long now to go back to look for info

Ive just read a post though which seemed to suggest that the dates for the partys had been released. Is that correct and if so can someone repost the dates for me?

Thanks


----------



## Vala

A Small World said:


> Ive been dipping in and out of this thread but its got too long now to go back to look for info
> 
> Ive just read a post though which seemed to suggest that the dates for the partys had been released. Is that correct and if so can someone repost the dates for me?
> 
> Thanks



There's been no official confirmation of anything yet, hence the many dancers. 

All we are going by now is a statement posted on Mouseplanet:

Mickey's Trick or Treat Party returns to Disneyland

Mickey's Trick or Treat party will be hosted inside Disneyland this year, marking the first time the Halloween event has been offered at Disneyland since 1995. While Disney has not yet released an official schedule, our sources tell us the events will be held every Tuesday, Friday and Sunday night in October, making the likely dates October 1, 5, 8, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26, 29 and 31. Pricing has not yet been released, but expect to pay a premium over the DCA version of the event. If Disneyland borrows a page from Walt Disney World, you should also expect to pay more on weekend nights, and for Halloween week events.


----------



## A Small World

Thank you - Im going for the first time in October so might up doing one of these


----------



## PeytonSdiz

Belle Ella said:


> All I really have to add today is this:
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love that DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie!!
> 
> I think I fractured my finger. Typing with 1 1/2 hands is sure fun.



It's too bad we don't have a creepy dancing guy with a pumpkin head or something.


----------



## Sherry E

PeytonSdiz said:


> It's too bad we don't have a creepy dancing guy with a pumpkin head or something.



Yikes!  I think that image might even out-creep the Creepy Dancing Guy!!!



Jazz/Belle Ella - did you injure your finger on the job?  Workers' Comp!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

PeytonSdiz said:


> It's too bad we don't have a creepy dancing guy with a pumpkin head or something.



Now that would be something ... to send us all running!!



Sherry E said:


> Jazz/Belle Ella - did you injure your finger on the job?  Workers' Comp!!!!



Heck if I know! I was sitting in a chair one second (at work) and the next second my finger was swelling up like a balloon. I don't even remember hitting it on anything or doing anything to my finger at all. I could have sworn yesterday that it was an allergic reaction to something. Then when the swelling went down I saw how bruised it was and it hurts.

How many days till October?


----------



## iKristin

well...155 days until my trip so IDK how many exactly until the first day of October


----------



## PeytonSdiz

I don't know if he's dancing or running but it make me laugh.
















OMG...this is perfect...LOL!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4IC7qaNr7I


----------



## iKristin

Here are a few more 











AND OF COURSE!! THE BEST DANCE EVER!!!

CARLTON BANKS!!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh Lord have mercy on us all!!  This is too much creepy dancing for my mind to comprehend!!!  Now if these latest creepy dancers (provided by PeytonSdiz and iKristin) don't channel the DLR Halloweentime Information Boogie powers-that-be and get them to divvy up some info, I don't know what will!!!

Let me add - remember just yesterday I was saying that we were at 9,799 views?  Well, this morning, we are at 10,040 views!!!!!!  We crossed the 10,000 views line!  We jumped by more than 200 views in less than 24 hours!!!!  

The Halloween at DL super thread is picking up steam - people are starting to plan those trips for this year.  They want answers!  They are tuning in to see the wonderful photos provided by everyone (not my photos, of course, because mine are still being held hostage by the _Photobucket Bandwidth Police_ - is there a special dance for that, to get them to let my photos out of Bandwidth Jail?).  Good job, folks!!

Anyone have anymore Halloweentime photos to add here?


----------



## Sherry E

This thread already slipped to page 2!


----------



## PeytonSdiz

I found some old pictures we took around Halloween in 2005 and 2006 (the last time we were there in the Fall.)  I thought I'd upload a few to post here.  They aren't great pictures, by any means, but I thought I'd share them anyway.


----------



## PoohNFriends

It's official - we won't be going to DLR this Halloween . 
Good news is we are going to DLR sometime May 2011 and to WDW for Halloween in 2011  We're new DVC members and this new plan makes better use of our points. Also since we've never been to DLR I don't want to go my 1st time being a guinea pig guest on how logistics work out for Halloween celebrations and WOC...
But looking forward to checking out everybody's pics and hope you all have a wonderful trip 

Oh couldn't forget to add a creepy man dance for extra good luck!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

I apologize if this question has been answered somewhere in this thread (28 pages too many to read right now  does anyone know around what dates HM and SM close for the Halloween overlay?  And when they re-open?  Last year we went Sept 10th thru 15th and they were closed   Thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyIsMagical said:


> I apologize if this question has been answered somewhere in this thread (28 pages too many to read right now  does anyone know around what dates HM and SM close for the Halloween overlay?  And when they re-open?  Last year we went Sept 10th thru 15th and they were closed   Thank you!



As far as I know, HM closes right after Labor Day (I am thinking, perhaps, the day after Labor Day but I could be wrong) and will reopen as HMH at the end of September.  I am not sure about SM, because that overlay doesn't take as long to do.  

If DLR follows its patterns of the last two years, the official start date of Halloweentime this year should be Friday, September 24th, meaning HMH and SMGG would be up and running on that day.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Sherry E said:


> As far as I know, HM closes right after Labor Day (I am thinking, perhaps, the day after Labor Day but I could be wrong) and will reopen as HMH at the end of September.  I am not sure about SM, because that overlay doesn't take as long to do.
> 
> If DLR follows its patterns of the last two years, the official start date of Halloweentime this year should be Friday, September 24th, meaning HMH and SMGG would be up and running on that day.



Thanks Sherry!  I think after last trip (I knew they would both be closed while we were there, ahead of time) I wiped all of it from my memory...


----------



## chickyann

cute photos


----------



## Sherry E

Daily bump!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Grumble, grumble, grumble...I was about to bump, when you beat me to it...so I'll match you come creepy emoticon guys. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> Grumble, grumble, grumble...I was about to bump, when you beat me to it...so I'll match you come creepy emoticon guys. Have a great day!
> 
> Trish



Hee hee!  You can never have enough of the creepy dancing emoticon guys!!

I am just thrilled that we still have people tuning in, asking questions, sharing their photos, sharing their plans with us and joining in on the Halloweentime Information Boogie!!  It won't be too much longer before we get the official info and Halloweentime agenda.


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

Here's a few questions:

Should tickets for the party be bought as soon as they go on sale? Do they sell tickets at the gates? And do dates often sell out as soon as they go on sale?

We have a trip planned for the first week of October and I am hoping I will be able to take my son to the Halloween party. He would love it.


----------



## Sherry E

inluvwithbuzz said:


> Here's a few questions:
> 
> Should tickets for the party be bought as soon as they go on sale? Do they sell tickets at the gates? And do dates often sell out as soon as they go on sale?
> 
> We have a trip planned for the first week of October and I am hoping I will be able to take my son to the Halloween party. He would love it.



Well, I only attended the TOTP one time - in 2008 - and I got lucky.  I had to wait a while before buying tickets, and when I was finally ready to buy them, they were sold out for my night (which was the starting/opening night of the TOTP).  As it happened, a fellow DIS-er had tickets she couldn't use (the exact number of tickets that I needed) for the night I wanted, as she had to cancel her plans and wouldn't be able to go.  But, if not for that DIS-er giving me her tickets I would have been out of luck.

If I am not mistaken, there are tickets that are reserved and held for sale at the gates on the actual nights of the TOTP, but they are limited.  Once the tickets are all gone, they are all gone.  And, if I am not mistaken, those same-day tickets are more expensive than the pre-sale tickets so it is actually beneficial to get them in advance if at all possible.  I guess DLR likes to allow for those last-minute TOTP guests, who decide on the fly to hit the party and need to get tickets at the gates.

I know that usually the pre-sale tickets for opening night of the TOTP sell out pretty quickly (this year, it will be October 1), and the tickets for the TOTP on Halloween night sell out too.  But keep in mind, up until this year the TOTP was being held in DCA, which is considerably smaller than DL.  Now that it is going to be held in DL instead, there may be more tickets sold (at a hgher price) because it is a larger park and there will likely be more Halloweentime offerings.

So I would say that if you plan to attend the TOTP this year, it's probably better to get the tickets ASAP if you can.  Even though, this year, the TOTP will be in DL and probably more tickets will be sold, I have a hunch that there will be lots of folks who jump on the TOTP bandwagon this year, simply because it is going to be held in DL and not in DCA.  I think the idea of that will appeal to a lot of people who maybe didn't really care for it being in DCA.

Also, depending on what entertainment or Halloween stuff is available at the TOTP this year (that might not be available during the day), that could be a major influence in ticket sales.

I have a hunch that a lot of people will migrate over to TOTP in DL if they realize that they don't want to get caught in the WoC madness in DCA, and those folks might buy the last-minute TOTP tickets at the gates.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Did anyone get the new AP newsletter with TOTP tickets "coming soon!!!" on the back cover?!?!?!


----------



## Belle Ella

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Did anyone get the new AP newsletter with TOTP tickets "coming soon!!!" on the back cover?!?!?!



Then the question is "what's their definition of soon"?


----------



## iKristin

I thought they went on sale on July 1st for AP holders last year?? Cause they went on sale for regular buyers in August.


----------



## iKristin

Well the DL Halloween Time webpage was re-worded in the past week so looks like TOTP is pretty much a yes at DL and a no at DCA. It used to say the TOTP was at DCA but now it says this: 

"On select nights in October, go trick-or-treating *in the ultimate Disney neighborhood* at Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party — ride attractions, collect candy, enjoy live music, play games and more!"


----------



## AmyPond

Hi everyone.  Just wanted to chime in to here to say I changed my screen name.  I didn't really care for my old one (PeytonSdiz) so here's my new one!

And here are some creepy dancers!


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Well the DL Halloween Time webpage was re-worded in the past week so looks like TOTP is pretty much a yes at DL and a no at DCA. It used to say the TOTP was at DCA but now it says this:
> 
> "On select nights in October, go trick-or-treating *in the ultimate Disney neighborhood* at Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party  ride attractions, collect candy, enjoy live music, play games and more!"



Oh, that's really interesting!  "The ultimate Disney neighborhood" is an odd way of putting it.  I mean, yes, I get it - trick or treating in the neighborhood - but it just sounds odd to me for them to put it that way....and, also, it's very non-committal! I feel like the Disney/TDA suits are about 80% sure that they will have to switch all TOTP-related events and activities over to DL, which they hadn't planned on a few months ago, but they don't want to commit to that announcement fully yet - _just in case_ World of Color throws everything off kilter when it officially begins, in terms of disinterested crowds in DCA migrating over to DL at night and so on.  I think they want to see what happens with the early WoC crowds and buzz and then make the official announcement.

Right now, someone in charge of holiday planning at TDA must be frantically trying to figure out how to organize everything for the TOTP in DL, what events will be exclusive to TOTP guests, what the layout will be as far as the treat stations in the different lands, how many tickets to sell, how much to charge, if they should change the start date of Halloweentime season, etc. - all in time for them to release the official dates and agenda by July.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Hi everyone.  Just wanted to chime in to here to say I changed my screen name.  I didn't really care for my old one (PeytonSdiz) so here's my new one!
> 
> And here are some creepy dancers!



Woo hoo!!!  Creepy dancers!!!


----------



## Tablefor5

*ultimate Disney Neighborhood*
Could this mean not the whole park, but perhaps a section ie: specific land only???
This is exciting that the news is becoming visable HalloweenTime!!!
Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> *ultimate Disney Neighborhood*
> Could this mean not the whole park, but perhaps a section ie: specific land only???
> This is exciting that the news is becoming visable HalloweenTime!!!
> Thanks for sharing guys!



That was one of the first things that popped into my head as well - does this mean that it won't be all of DL covered in treat stations, and will only be a certain area/land?  I bet those people at Disney are still trying to figure it out.  They probably don't even know yet.  See, if they had been prepared to have HalloweenTime in DL this year, they could have really gone all out.  But since I suspect this was a sudden decision based on the effects of WoC, they may not go as "all out" as they could have in DL, as there may not be enough time to get it all coordinated on a bigger scale/level when they were accustomed to a smaller TOTP in DCA.  Just a guess.


----------



## Tablefor5

Yes, it is hard to plan something BIG when you don't have much time or set decisions...could be interesting. I agree that maybe they will hold back a few things based on WOC and the fact that there isn't a whole lot of time to really plan for a massive TOTP...Gosh my mind is now being filled with crazy ideas again...those creepy guys (as weird as they are) helped me to relax these last few days and not think of uncertanity with the TOTP!!!!


----------



## FlameGirl

I added these to the Xmas thread, but heard they would fit in here as well.  These are from December '07.


----------



## Mad as a Hatter

I think that Mickey's Trick or Treat Party is going to be in Disneyland this year instead of California Adventure. Sounds pretty cool to me......


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

iKristin said:


> I thought they went on sale on July 1st for AP holders last year?? Cause they went on sale for regular buyers in August.



Last year AP tickets went on sale May 15..


----------



## By-Tor and Snow Pup

Are rides open during the Halloween party?

Are there still long lines or can you just jump onto the rides?


----------



## Sherry E

By-Tor and Snow Pup said:


> Are rides open during the Halloween party?
> 
> Are there still long lines or can you just jump onto the rides?



There will be rides open - but I am not sure if all the rides will be open or only some of them.  I guess it depends on whether or not all of DL is open to the TOTP or only certain areas of DL.  When the TOTP was in DCA, it seems to me that not all of the rides were open, but I could be wrong on that.  This year, the TOTP is in DL, so there's no telling what will happen.

Yes, there will still be lines for rides.  You would think that since the TOTP is a limited-ticket event, the lines for rides would be shorter.  Well, they may be shorter for things you have no interest in, but you can almost guarantee that the really popular rides will still have some lines.  That's what we found in 2008 at the DCA TOTP, anyway.


----------



## Belle2007

This will be our first time in Disneyland and our first Disney Halloween. We haven't made our final plans yet, as we are waiting for the dates for the ToTP to be released.  I enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures and I cannot wait to share mine later!


----------



## chickyann

Just wondering how much the TOTP tickets were last year? Just budgetting


----------



## Sherry E

chickyann said:


> Just wondering how much the TOTP tickets were last year? Just budgetting



Here is a link with last year's info - hope this helps:

http://allears.net/dlr/tp/dca/mht.htm


----------



## chickyann

Sherry E said:


> Here is a link with last year's info - hope this helps:
> 
> http://allears.net/dlr/tp/dca/mht.htm



thank you


----------



## PHXscuba

I don't think I've seen this here (but after 30 pages I really can't be certain) but I wanted to remind all the new Halloweentime visitors that this is the only time of the year that Haunted Mansion (as HM Holiday) uses FastPass.

It seems that it's still best to first get a FP for Space Mountain (especially if they are doing the Ghost Galaxy overlay -- they'll run out quickly) and perhaps Indiana Jones and/or Splash Mountain. But definitely figure this into your FP plans. The place where the FP line joins the standby line is right before you go into the mansion, so it's a huge jump that gets you right to the ride.

They were using it when it was busy, but on a rainy Wednesday later in the week, the only FP machines in DL that they were using were for Space Mountain. Don't hike across the park on a slow day just for a FP ... and don't ask how I know this.

PHXscuba


----------



## Tablefor5

Thanks for the heads-up on FP. I don't remember if I even saw FP machines when we were the Halloween 08. I do remember that the lines were very short, practically walk-on. We rode HMH several times in one day!!! SO maybe we just got lucky(it was mostly during mid-week visit), but I hope it is like that again this year!


----------



## akashellrae

Our trip is planned for Sept. 18 - 25.  If the first day of Halloween is the 24th, is it usually crowded the first day?  I'm really excited to be able to catch the halloween decor before we leave.  Do the decorations gradually come up over the weeks before the frist day or do they close early the night before to put up final touches?  Thanks


----------



## jtl2411

I'm do psyched for, me and DLG went for our first time last year. I can't wait to buy our tickets.


----------



## Diznygrl

Sherry E said:


> I remember reading a post by someone about it here on the DIS or another board, I think, quite a while back - it was not a whole thread devoted to the subject of Halloween, I don't think, but I seem to remember someone posted some photos of a Pumpkin Queen (and I could be wrong that she was called that but it seems to stick out in my mind, she was wearing white, black and orange-ish colors and holding some kind of cute pumpkin wand thingy in her hand) and said that this was a parade that DLR stopped having.  I assumed it was not a huge spectacle of a parade like all the other ones we are familiar with, but I thought maybe it was like a little mini-parade/cavalcade thing.  And these were daytime photos, so it was not the TOTP.
> 
> But now, of course, I can't find the photos or the thread I orginally saw to share with you, so we can only wonder IF, indeed, there was a little bitty Halloween parade at DLR pre-2007.  If there was, it seemed like it came and went in the blink of an eye!!



Ok, so I know we had this conversation way back on page 23, but I just happened to be doing a Google image search trying to find a good pic of the porch on Main Street, and somehow I came across these:










Are these similar to the picture you saw, Sherry?

Apparently this was something they did in 2006-2007, but it wasn't really a parade.  It was just a little streetmosphere type show that they did on Main Street.  All the descriptions I can find of this basically say the same thing:

_"Main Street, U.S.A., will be decked out for the Main Street Pumpkin Festival, and guests will be greeted there by two new Main Street characters: Miss Cobbler (recently crowned Miss Pumpkin Festival) and Constable Jack O’Leary."_

One site has a picture of these characters and next to it says: _"Part of the Main Street Pumpkin Festival includes little shows, complete with singing, dancing, and even audience participation."_

In fact now that I've seen the pictures, I think I remember coming across these two back in 2007.  I didn't give it much thought at the time, I just rushed by trying to get to my next destination.


----------



## Sherry E

akashellrae said:


> Our trip is planned for Sept. 18 - 25.  If the first day of Halloween is the 24th, is it usually crowded the first day?  I'm really excited to be able to catch the halloween decor before we leave.  Do the decorations gradually come up over the weeks before the frist day or do they close early the night before to put up final touches?  Thanks



Akashellrae - Well, the last time I was there for the first day of Halloweentime was in 2007 (this was when it actually started on the next to last Friday in September, rather than the last Friday as it has started for the last 2 years), and it was not crowded, really.  Plus, the fact that it was raining on and off that weekend kind of kept people away, I think.  I did not go on opening day in 2008 or 2009, but it seems like there were a couple of folks on the DIS who said it was pretty busy.  I still don't think it will be as busy in that last week of September as it will be in October, but it's anyone's guess.  A lot of folks (AP holders) will come out to see the Halloween stuff on opening day, after they get off work.  So I would guess that maybe the first half of opening day would be relatively manageable in terms of crowds, and then by late afternoon into early evening, the crowds will get a bit heavier.  That's just a guess, though.

I think that things like the Halloweentime window and in-store displays go up in the week leading up to Halloweentime.  But the Haunted Mansion Holiday and SPace Mountain Ghost Galaxy will probably open on the actual Halloweentime start date.  And I think the giant Mickey pumpkin, as well as all the other carved pumpkins around DLR, will probably go up overnight, from September 23rd to the wee hours of September 24th.  Halloweentime is not as all-encompassing and detailed as Christmastime is.  Literally, as soon as Halloweentime is over on November 1st, DLR starts slowly putting up the Christmas decorations to get ready for Christmas season.  There is a lot more to do with the Christmas stuff so they have to get started right away.  I think it takes them less time to put up the Halloween stuff because there isn't as much of it to handle, so they don't want to reveal it to the public too early.  So you will most likely see all the Halloween merchandise and even the special food items available when you first arrive at DLR on 9/18, or at least by 9/20, but I don't think the 'big ticket' decorations will come out until late late late on 9/23.



Diznygrl said:


> Ok, so I know we had this conversation way back on page 23, but I just happened to be doing a Google image search trying to find a good pic of the porch on Main Street, and somehow I came across these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these similar to the picture you saw, Sherry?
> 
> Apparently this was something they did in 2006-2007, but it wasn't really a parade.  It was just a little streetmosphere type show that they did on Main Street.  All the descriptions I can find of this basically say the same thing:
> 
> _"Main Street, U.S.A., will be decked out for the Main Street Pumpkin Festival, and guests will be greeted there by two new Main Street characters: Miss Cobbler (recently crowned Miss Pumpkin Festival) and Constable Jack OLeary."_
> 
> One site has a picture of these characters and next to it says: _"Part of the Main Street Pumpkin Festival includes little shows, complete with singing, dancing, and even audience participation."_
> 
> In fact now that I've seen the pictures, I think I remember coming across these two back in 2007.  I didn't give it much thought at the time, I just rushed by trying to get to my next destination.



Wow!  Was it way back on page 23 that this was the subject?  Gee, the pages are flying by now!!

Yes!  The Pumpkin Princess woman I saw (I guess she is Miss Cobbler) had dark hair (so a different CM than the one in the photo above), but it was the same outfit and it looks like the same basic backdrop.  I cannot, for the life of me, recall where I initially saw the photos - I thought it was here on the DIS, but when I tried to look at some old links that I thought might lead me to it, those links were no longer valid.  It may have been on another site.  I was just thinking that there may have been a little mini-float or something that resembled a parade.

In any case, I wonder why DLR 86'ed Miss Cobbler and Constable Jack O'Leary?  Maybe they weren't very popular!  I went in 2007 but if those two were out, we missed them.

Its going to be very, very interesting to see what happens with the TOTP in DL this year, and to find out exactly how much of DLR is available to the TOTP and where the treat stations are located, as well as what "the ultimate Disney neighborhood" (from the language on the DLR website) means.


----------



## iKristin

DANG we're on page 31!!! That's crazy!!


----------



## Diznygrl

Sherry E said:


> In any case, I wonder why DLR 86'ed Miss Cobbler and Constable Jack O'Leary?  Maybe they weren't very popular!



My guess would be that it was a budgetary decision.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Almost slipped to page 2 again. So will give the thread a well deserved bump, add some creepy dancing emoticon guys, and hope that we finally get some info on the TOTP soon. Have a great day!


----------



## Sherry E

This needs a bump already!


----------



## Belle Ella

And don't forget:


----------



## Karenann*

We are on a baloney budget trip for October but TOT may be our big splurge!  The trip plan originally was to celebrate my son's 21st birthday with the Mouse!  ( I asked what 21 yr old wants to celebrate with his mom and he said the apple doesn't fall far from the tree when it comes to loving DL!!!)

Then one day he mentions how much fun it would be to have the little boys with us.  I told him we could do a ton of stuff and eat out and be spoiled OR I could use all that $ and bring the crew and it's baloney sandwiches back at the hotel for lunch and dinner.  He didn't bat an eye and said he wanted baloney! Sooo, next thing I know, our little mother son time turns into a full blown family affair with all 5 kids ages 11=25. 

Really want to hear about pricing because I"ll have AP in July. May be a BIG night for this family if I can swing it.  Thank goodness for baloney!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm so bummed I can't actually go in October. I just receiver PIN codes the other day and it's crazy. Starts October 3rd. But nooooo, I can't actually make it IN October.


----------



## Karenann*

I have received pin codes before but have never been able to plan around them to get down there from WA.  Maybe some day our codes and trips will actually coincide!


----------



## AmyPond

Karenann* said:


> We are on a baloney budget trip for October but TOT may be our big splurge!  The trip plan originally was to celebrate my son's 21st birthday with the Mouse!  ( I asked what 21 yr old wants to celebrate with his mom and he said the apple doesn't fall far from the tree when it comes to loving DL!!!)
> 
> Then one day he mentions how much fun it would be to have the little boys with us.  I told him we could do a ton of stuff and eat out and be spoiled OR I could use all that $ and bring the crew and it's baloney sandwiches back at the hotel for lunch and dinner.  He didn't bat an eye and said he wanted baloney! Sooo, next thing I know, our little mother son time turns into a full blown family affair with all 5 kids ages 11=25.
> 
> Really want to hear about pricing because I"ll have AP in July. May be a BIG night for this family if I can swing it.  Thank goodness for baloney!



That sounds awesome!!

Our trip is a budget one too.  We actually enjoy trying to save money.  I mean, we don't NOT do things we want to do.  But we just do them in a way to save a few bucks.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I think DL has given up on me... it has been sooooo long since I received a pin code... and now I have a room booked, and I am waiting on a code, you think they could get one to me... 

I really am having a hard time being patient to hear about the TOTP... I am an uber-planner, come on already, let me plan!!  lol!


----------



## LifeIsTinkIsLife

Since this is sort of an October thread, does anyone know what the best weekend is in October to go? Do they still have Gay Days and is there also a cheer thing? I can't remember but I know it can be very crowded!


----------



## Sherry E

LifeIsTinkIsLife said:


> Since this is sort of an October thread, does anyone know what the best weekend is in October to go? Do they still have Gay Days and is there also a cheer thing? I can't remember but I know it can be very crowded!



I don't think the cheerleading thing is in October - I may be wrong on that, but I don't think so.

Gay Days always seem to occur on the first weekend of October, and I think this year they begin on October 1st (Friday).  Plus, there are also school breaks and things (Utah is one place with breaks at that time, as I recall), and many of those people on break come to DLR.  Then there is also Columbus Day weekend.

I am thinking that the first couple of weeks of October will be pretty crowded, based on World of Color and also how crowded it was last year in October.  I also would guess that it will be kind of crowded on Halloween weekend.  So my guess is that mid-October is probably the least crowded, and mid-week days will always be better than weekends, no matter what the circumstances.  

Of course, if you have at least a few days to spend at DLR, you can kind of spread everything out and avoid the crowds at certain times while still getting done whatever you need to get done.  It's when you only have a day or two during peak crowds that it can be difficult to manage.


----------



## Belle Ella

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I think DL has given up on me... it has been sooooo long since I received a pin code... and now I have a room booked, and I am waiting on a code, you think they could get one to me...
> 
> I really am having a hard time being patient to hear about the TOTP... I am an uber-planner, come on already, let me plan!!  lol!



I've never gotten them before this year, and now I've received like ... 5 to different email accounts and they're all for the same darn dates, which don't apply to me to begin with. I wish I could be more flexible and go during them. It'll probably be my only chance at staying on site unless I can talk my family into going. But I can't do that unless it's short notice.


----------



## Tablefor5

LifeIsTinkIsLife said:


> Since this is sort of an October thread, does anyone know what the best weekend is in October to go? Do they still have Gay Days and is there also a cheer thing? I can't remember but I know it can be very crowded!



I remember a cheer or dance thing the week we were there in 08. We stayed at the Hojo (9/29-10/2) and there was a large group of Aussie girls, dance or cheer. Pretty cute and we cheered them on when they danced in one of the Main Street parades!! Besides the _teenage_ girls around the hotel...I don't think it made it much busier, and we stayed towards the weekday DL visits anyhow. Our last day in the parks was on the Friday and we didn't notice any crowd impact for the GayDays either.
I wish I had recommendations for which days will be best, I too want and need to plan!!! , but without a real schedule and unknown Halloween events_it is hard...good news is we still have 4 months to be patient


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> I remember a cheer or dance thing the week we were there in 08. We stayed at the Hojo (9/29-10/2) and there was a large group of Aussie girls, dance or cheer. Pretty cute and we cheered them on when they danced in one of the Main Street parades!! Besides the _teenage_ girls around the hotel...I don't think it made it much busier, and we stayed towards the weekday DL visits anyhow. Our last day in the parks was on the Friday and we didn't notice any crowd impact for the GayDays either.
> I wish I had recommendations for which days will be best, I too want and need to plan!!! , but without a real schedule and unknown Halloween events_it is hard...good news is we still have 4 months to be patient



Ugh...I remember that week in late September/early October 2008 very well.  It was in the upper, upper 90's all week, even reaching 100 degrees on one day.  It was miserable.  Absolute hell on earth for me.  It sounds like we arrived at DLR just as you were leaving, Tablefor5!  I know that on our first night there, I was getting my AP and the line at the DL Bank was hideous and sloooooow.  Also, DTD was particularly hoppin' for a Thursday night - no clue why, but it looked like a Friday or Saturday night.  However, when we went into DCA on Friday, and pretty much all through that day, DLR was not SO terribly crowded that it was oppressive.  It was reasonable.  It got a bit more crowded and lively in DLR that night for the TOTP.  (One particularly lively fellow yelled out, "I love you, Mr. Potato Head!!" in the TSMM line during the TOTP.  His voice could be heard above all others!!!)

BUT, on that Saturday, about half-way through the day, DL suddenly got packed.  All these folks descended from somewhere and packed into DL.  And then the next day (Sunday) was the Miley Cyrus b-day bash, so DL closed early and people crammed into the parks early that day to get all their rides in.  So the crowds were not too bad for the first day or two of our October 2008 trip, and then suddenly they got bad.

Sadly, we only went to DLR for one day during Halloweentime in 2009 and that day was very busy - that was 10/24 (Saturday).  From the reports I heard of last year's crowds, apparently there was a noticeable increase in people all around DLR throughout Halloween season, and it did kind of seem that way when we were there on 10/24.  My friends - who normally like to go on HMH a couple of times - were totally put off by the crowds around NOS and Frontierland (and it was the same way two months later in December - only worse!!) and opted to stay away from HMH at night.


----------



## Tablefor5

Sherry E said:


> And then the next day (Sunday) was the Miley Cyrus b-day bash, so DL closed early and people crammed into the parks early that day to get all their rides in.


 totally remember that now...DS wanted us to stay cuz he reallllly like Hannah Montana at the time (but don't tell his friends)
SherryE, we were totally at the same TOTP then, cuz we stayed for the Friday and checked-out Sat. and from your post I am glad I didn't attempt the weekend
I am hoping for the same itinerary this year, a Mon or Tues - Thurs or Fri all depending on the HALLOWEEN SCHEDULE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmyPond

Oh man, now you all are freaking me out about the dates we chose (Sept. 27th - Oct. 1st)!


----------



## Tablefor5

AmyPond said:


> Oh man, now you all are freaking me out about the dates we chose (Sept. 27th - Oct. 1st)!



I think you will be good. I have the same dates as you. I think the biggest things we need to worry about are: 
*when the TOTP is ? and plan DL days based around that and decide if we are going to pay for the TOTP
    **Could be early closure for DL park or certain areas only 
*how the WOC stuff settles by October
 lol both things we have no control over and don't know about yet!!!
*stick to the weekdays, try to avoid weekends, you will get a great experience even with no weekends
No freakin' out now...we will have none of that
just a little dancing...until we know


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Oh man, now you all are freaking me out about the dates we chose (Sept. 27th - Oct. 1st)!



I think you'll be okay!  I think those last days of September are better than October in terms of crowds.  I think that October 1st will likely be very busy because it will be the first night of the TOTP and also because it's a Friday.  And I would guess that September 24th & 25th (if that's the opening weekend of Halloweentime) will probably see some heavier crowds (though probably not as bad as other times of year at DLR).  But on your trip, I would expect that only 10/1 would be a date to be concerned about in terms of encountering crowds.  I would guess that 9/27, 9/28 and 9/29 will be fine, and then maybe it will start to get a bit more crowded on 9/30, and then 10/1 will be the big crowd day (especially in the afternoon on through evening)  The question is - where will the crowds go on TOTP nights?  If they don't want to attend the TOTP, will they all pack into DCA and deal with the World of Chaos?  Or will they all crowd into Downtown Disney?

If you are arriving on 9/27, you'll have a good few days at the parks before it starts getting really packed, I think.  You should be able to get everything done.  Of course, we never know for sure.  This year, the crowd patterns could totally shift and all bets are off, but I think there are certain factors that apply to October which cause it to be more crowded, and those same factors don't apply to late September (such as school breaks and Gay Days).


----------



## tallpkb

We're tentatively planning to go 9/22 - 9/25, and I was wondering what attractions would be down prior to the (anticipated) start of Halloweentime on 9/24???


----------



## iKristin

Soooo any news on the TOTP AP tickets yet??


----------



## Vala

I just checked the AP site - no movement, no announcement, nothing at all. *sighs*


----------



## ukstitch

Sherry E said:


> Ugh...I remember that week in late September/early October 2008 very well. It was in the upper, upper 90's all week, even reaching 100 degrees on one day. It was miserable. Absolute hell on earth for me. It sounds like we arrived at DLR just as you were leaving, Tablefor5! I know that on our first night there, I was getting my AP and the line at the DL Bank was hideous and sloooooow. Also, DTD was particularly hoppin' for a Thursday night - no clue why, but it looked like a Friday or Saturday night. However, when we went into DCA on Friday, and pretty much all through that day, DLR was not SO terribly crowded that it was oppressive. It was reasonable. It got a bit more crowded and lively in DL that night for the TOTP. (One particularly lively fellow yelled out, "I love you, Mr. Potato Head!!" in the TSMM line during the TOTP. His voice could be heard above all others!!!)
> 
> BUT, on that Saturday, about half-way through the day, DL suddenly got packed. All these folks descended from somewhere and packed into DL. And then the next day (Sunday) was the Miley Cyrus b-day bash, so DL closed early and people crammed into the parks early that day to get all their rides in. So the crowds were not too bad for the first day or two of our October 2008 trip, and then suddenly they got bad.


 
I was there for the same dates - the heat was horrible... Having started in the UK (cold) and then flown to Seattle first (cool) on the way to DLR (HOT!), I was a little surprised.

As for crowds - I think a lot of that could have been down to the combination of haloween, gay days and Miley cyrus all over the same weekend...

Having said that - the park seemed pretty empty at 6am on the Sunday to me - I got into Princess Fantasy Fayre with hardly any waiting


----------



## Sherry E

tallpkb said:


> We're tentatively planning to go 9/22 - 9/25, and I was wondering what attractions would be down prior to the (anticipated) start of Halloweentime on 9/24???



Tallpkb - Unless there are some refurbishments happening that I am unaware of, the only things I would expect to be down pre-9/24 would be Haunted Mansion and possibly Space Mountain while they get their Halloween overlays.  Also, I think Star Tours will be closed by that time while it gets revamped and ready to re-open next year.



ukstitch said:


> I was there for the same dates - the heat was horrible... Having started in the UK (cold) and then flown to Seattle first (cool) on the way to DLR (HOT!), I was a little surprised.
> 
> As for crowds - I think a lot of that could have been down to the combination of haloween, gay days and Miley cyrus all over the same weekend...
> 
> Having said that - the park seemed pretty empty at 6am on the Sunday to me - I got into Princess Fantasy Fayre with hardly any waiting



You are right, Ukstitch!  That heatwave in 2008 was horrible.  It's really not safe or healthy for anyone to be out, running around DLR, in 100-degree weather.

You know, I had forgotten that DL opened extra early on that Sunday morning of the Miley Cyrus birthday event (and DCA was kept open later in the evening, if I recall).  All I remembered was that later in the morning and early afternoon, the whole area (including DTD) started to get crowded as all the Miley party guests arrived, and people who were not attending her party (I assume) began to pack into DL to get all their rides in before DL closed for the party.

Actually, that whole scenario that transpired on the Miley Cyrus birthday party day might be a good indicator of what things will be like in DL this year on those days of the TOTP!!  I doubt DL will open at 6:00 a.m. on TOTP days (unfortunately) like they did on Miley's b-day, but that same kind of 'abbreviated' DL schedule that they had to have for Miley's party, and the crowd patterns that formed in DL throughout the day leading up to DL closing early, might just tell us a little bit about what it could potentially be like on every Tuesday, Friday and Sunday in October as the TOTP takes place in Disneyland.

Last year, I think October was just extra crowded in general, even without a Miley party and even after Gay Days and the school breaks were over.


----------



## AmyPond

I feel like we're taking a bit of a gamble with weather going this September.  We hate heat so that's why we usually go in January.  But it's been a few years since we've been at DLR anytime other than January.  I miss being able to go on Grizzly River Run.  And I miss the Haunted Mansion too (it's always closed when we go.)  So we're just going to brave the heat.  I really want to see the fall decorations again.

We were in the parks in late August a couple years ago and Anaheim had, I believe, record highs.  It was dreadful but we survived.  An afternoon dip in the pool was helpful.  And it wasn't so bad in the evenings.  I think it was labor day weekend but I can't remember now.

I wonder if I should buy some tank tops before our trip.  Lol.


----------



## GrandBob

AmyPond said:


> Oh man, now you all are freaking me out about the dates we chose (Sept. 27th - Oct. 1st)!



That's the week we went last year, and it was a breeze! 

Walk-on to POTC, BTMRR, and many others.  10-20 minute lines for Indy & Splash.  That's during the week.  By Friday, it *did* start to get crowded.  But M-Th, you're gonna have a great time with great weather and short lines.  Have a blast!  

-Bob


----------



## Belle Ella

You know, sometimes I feel like the only person on the planet who prefers Disneyland (and everything, really) when it's hot. 90-100 weather is my perfect day. Makes me wish my summer trip hadn't fallen through even though I am so excited to get a shot at Halloween season!


----------



## ukstitch

Sherry E said:


> You are right, Ukstitch! That heatwave in 2008 was horrible. It's really not safe or healthy for anyone to be out, running around DLR, in 100-degree weather.
> 
> You know, I had forgotten that DL opened extra early on that Sunday morning of the Miley Cyrus birthday event (*and DCA was kept open later in the evening, if I recall*). All I remembered was that later in the morning and early afternoon, the whole area (including DTD) started to get crowded as all the Miley party guests arrived, and people who were not attending her party (I assume) began to pack into DL to get all their rides in before DL closed for the party.
> 
> Actually, that whole scenario that transpired on the Miley Cyrus birthday party day might be a good indicator of what things will be like in DL this year on those days of the TOTP!! I doubt DL will open at 6:00 a.m. on TOTP days (unfortunately) like they did on Miley's b-day, but that same kind of 'abbreviated' DL schedule that they had to have for Miley's party, and the crowd patterns that formed in DL throughout the day leading up to DL closing early, might just tell us a little bit about what it could potentially be like on every Tuesday, Friday and Sunday in October as the TOTP takes place in Disneyland.
> 
> Last year, I think October was just extra crowded in general, even without a Miley party and even after Gay Days and the school breaks were over.


 
Yes - also, anybody who had single park tickets had them upgraded free of charge to a hopper after DL closed, making DCA quite busy afterwards...

I really hope that pattern isn't too similar, otherwise Tuesday and Friday could end up being quite busy - losing two of the "quieter" midweek days 

I wish TOTP was staying at DCA - as much as I'm looking forward to WOC, I think they could have dropped it or shown it earlier on TOTP days and I wouldn't have been too disappointed.


----------



## Tablefor5

Belle Ella said:


> You know, sometimes I feel like the only person on the planet who prefers Disneyland (and everything, really) when it's hot. 90-100 weather is my perfect day. Makes me wish my summer trip hadn't fallen through even though I am so excited to get a shot at Halloween season!



I am with you! I love heat...so a hot day at DLR doesn't bother me much
And maybe that is why I can't remember it being that hot when we went, like SherryE and ukstich had mentioned 
Besides, to make full use of the PiratesCove at HoJo, you want it to be warmer 
I think our crowds for that last week of September will be GREAT!! I am not worried! (and hoping it's hot...for me and Belle Ella )


----------



## AmyPond

GrandBob said:


> That's the week we went last year, and it was a breeze!
> 
> Walk-on to POTC, BTMRR, and many others.  10-20 minute lines for Indy & Splash.  That's during the week.  By Friday, it *did* start to get crowded.  But M-Th, you're gonna have a great time with great weather and short lines.  Have a blast!
> 
> -Bob



Thanks!  I hope that's the case for us.  That would be fantastic.



Belle Ella said:


> You know, sometimes I feel like the only person on the planet who prefers Disneyland (and everything, really) when it's hot. 90-100 weather is my perfect day. Makes me wish my summer trip hadn't fallen through even though I am so excited to get a shot at Halloween season!



You're a nut!!    Anything over 72 or so is just too hot for me!    But I'll deal with it because it's Disneyland and I love it there.


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> I am with you! I love heat...so a hot day at DLR doesn't bother me much
> And maybe that is why I can't remember it being that hot when we went, like SherryE and ukstich had mentioned
> Besides, to make full use of the PiratesCove at HoJo, you want it to be warmer
> I think our crowds for that last week of September will be GREAT!! I am not worried! (*and hoping it's hot...for me and Belle Ella* )



Noooooooooo!  If it's hot like in the 90's or 100's, I won't be able to go to DLR.  I get really sick in the heat (no matter how hydrated I am), as well as really bad burns (no matter what sunscreen I use).  Been this way since childhood.  The only way I was able to handle it in 2008 was because we arrived in the late afternoon/early evening and the temperature had dropped some.  The next day it dropped down to the 80's, and the day after that, it dropped to the 70's.  Otherwise, if it had been predicted to be in the 90's and above the whole time, I wouldn't have been able to go.  So that is not good at all for me or those of us who are super-sensitive to heat.

But September is often times hotter than all the summer months - so it's not like you guys are going to get there and find that it's 50 degrees.  It will be plenty hot.  Don't worry!


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Thanks!  I hope that's the case for us.  That would be fantastic.
> 
> You're a nut!!    Anything over 72 or so is just too hot for me!    But I'll deal with it because it's Disneyland and I love it there.



I think we can't really say that this year will be a certain way because last year was a certain way or the year before was a certain way (crowd and weather-wise, I mean) at DLR.  We can only kind of _guess_ what days might have lighter crowds based on certain factors.  And I still think your days (all the way up until 10/1) will be pretty okay and manageable.  I think your days at DLR will be less crowded than all of October will be!

This year, the whole game changes because of World of Chaos.  That very likely could push a whole bunch of people over into DL.


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> Noooooooooo!  If it's hot like in the 90's or 100's, I won't be able to go to DLR.  I get really sick in the heat (no matter how hydrated I am), as well as really bad burns (no matter what sunscreen I use).  Been this way since childhood.  The only way I was able to handle it in 2008 was because we arrived in the late afternoon/early evening and the temperature had dropped some.  The next day it dropped down to the 80's, and the day after that, it dropped to the 70's.  Otherwise, if it had been predicted to be in the 90's and above the whole time, I wouldn't have been able to go.  So that is not good at all for me or those of us who are super-sensitive to heat.
> 
> But September is often times hotter than all the summer months - so it's not like you guys are going to get there and find that it's 50 degrees.  It will be plenty hot.  Don't worry!



Sherry, do you go to DLR often since you're fairly close?  Just curious.

If not, are you planning a Halloweentime trip this year?


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Sherry, do you go to DLR often since you're fairly close?  Just curious.
> 
> If not, are you planning a Halloweentime trip this year?



I don't go often - well, a couple of times a year, and last year I didn't do any weekend trips - only two 1-day trips (money wasn't agreeing with me for hotel stays).  So I don't go often in the sense of going every week like some folks do.  I don't have an AP anymore (let that expire last year).  I once didn't go to DLR for something like 6 years (between 2001 and 2007), which was rough!!  It was weird making my grand return there after 6 years and seeing everything that had changed.  It took some getting used to.  It was familiar and unfamiliar at the same time.

I do plan on going during Halloweentime for at least one day - and hopefully more than that if money cooperates this year.  I am just on the fence as to whether or not to skip the TOTP again and go sometime in the last few days of September (kind of what I am leaning towards, but not if it's 90-100 degrees!) or wait and go in October.  It partly depends on how much the darn TOTP tickets cost.  I am mildly intrigued by the TOTP being held in DL, but not intrigued enough to pay outrageous money.  So once the powers that be at DLR finally release the full Halloweentime schedule and TOTP prices, that will help me make more of a decision!!


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> I don't go often - well, a couple of times a year, and last year I didn't do any weekend trips - only two 1-day trips (money wasn't agreeing with me for hotel stays).  So I don't go often in the sense of going every week like some folks do.  I don't have an AP anymore (let that expire last year).  I once didn't go to DLR for something like 6 years (between 2001 and 2007), which was rough!!  It was weird making my grand return there after 6 years and seeing everything that had changed.  It took some getting used to.  It was familiar and unfamiliar at the same time.
> 
> I do plan on going during Halloweentime for at least one day - and hopefully more than that if money cooperates this year.  I am just on the fence as to whether or not to skip the TOTP again and go sometime in the last few days of September (kind of what I am leaning towards, but not if it's 90-100 degrees!) or wait and go in October.  It partly depends on how much the darn TOTP tickets cost.  I am mildly intrigued by the TOTP being held in DL, but not intrigued enough to pay outrageous money.  So once the powers that be at DLR finally release the full Halloweentime schedule and TOTP prices, that will help me make more of a decision!!



How much has the TOTP cost in the past?  I honestly don't even know what it is.  LOL!  Maybe I should eventually go back and read all of the pages of this thread.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> How much has the TOTP cost in the past?  I honestly don't even know what it is.  LOL!  Maybe I should eventually go back and read all of the pages of this thread.



Here is a link from AllEars (from last year) that shows what the TOTP dates and prices were - when it was in DCA.

http://allears.net/dlr/tp/dca/mht.htm

So this means that if the TOTP is in DL this year - and it sounds like it will be - they will hike up the prices because DL is bigger than DCA and they will have to fill more area with Halloween-ish activities.  If the price is too much, I will probably just skip it and go sometime in late September - when it seems like many other people are going!!


----------



## AmyPond

Thanks for the info.  For some reason, it never occurred to me that the rides would be operating during the TOTP.  I thought it was just an event to get candy and get your photo taken with characters.

I'm still not sure if I think it would be worth the money just for two adults (my husband and myself.)  But it definitely looks worth it for kids.

I doubt we'll do it though.  I mean, I suppose it would be a possibility if it meant more time in the parks with shorter lines.  But I don't know.  I doubt my husband would be interested.  And it would be our last evening there.  Which means we have to get up mega early the next day to get on the road.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Thanks for the info.  For some reason, it never occurred to me that the rides would be operating during the TOTP.  I thought it was just an event to get candy and get your photo taken with characters.
> 
> I'm still not sure if I think it would be worth the money just for two adults (my husband and myself.)  But it definitely looks worth it for kids.
> 
> I doubt we'll do it though.  I mean, I suppose it would be a possibility if it meant more time in the parks with shorter lines.  But I don't know.  I doubt my husband would be interested.  And it would be our last evening there.  Which means we have to get up mega early the next day to get on the road.



The TOTP is cool and fun - even for adults only - but I don't think I would need to do it every year.  I could skip a year here and there.  Of course, when I went in 2008, they were handing out gobs of candy (including my faves, 3 Musketeers and Nestle Crunch), and even some healthy snacks here and there, but I seem to recall hearing some people say last year that the CMs were being a little more stingy with the candy/treats.  There used to be lots of treat stations all over DCA, and some of the characters who were out for special photo ops were rare or not seen in the parks during the day (for example, if you want to meet Jack Sparrow, the only way to see him now is at the TOTP since they took him out of DL as a regularly appearing character).  There were also dance areas and live music.  They turned the Pacific Wharf area into Pirate's Wharf.  Mickey and Minnie were wearing their Halloween outfits.  There was some merchandise that was only sold at the TOTP.  There are decorations that are only up for the TOTP.  

I mean, basically, it's a fun event - and if they have enough time to really go all out with it being in DL this year, I think it could be even more fun.  I still kind of wish they would have just left the TOTP in DCA because it is going to interfere too much with DL's hours in October, but it is what it is.  So if they really add in a bunch of treat stations and more characters and all kinds of extra 'stuff' around the entire park, it could be worth it to plunk down the money and see what the TOTP is like in DL.  But not if it's toooooo terribly much more than those prices from last year.


----------



## mmmears

Just checking in again.  I guess we're all still waiting for the TOT dates, huh?  Can someone help me with a few questions:

1)  Has anything been "formally" announced yet (like the dates that HM will open up)?

2)  During the TOT, will there be rides open, or just the party.  If yes, do those rides have long lines.

I'm thinking about the end of September, but we won't be going if the decorations and HM aren't up and running by then.

TIA!


----------



## Vala

1) No, nothing has been announced.

2) Before anything is announced about the party, no one can tell which rides will be open. We don't even know for sure where the party is moving so far.

While the party was in DCA most rides were open. I got to check with my friends about the lines, I was more focussed on the party aspect than on the rides.


----------



## Sherry E

Mmmears - 

As Vala said, nothing has been formally annouced yet.  We are still assuming that the start date of Halloweentime will be Friday, September 24th, based on what DLR did in 2008 and 2009.  Of course, that could change and they could suddenly decide to start it earlier or later.  (It started earlier in 2007, so you never know).

The TOTP looks like it is going to begin on Friday, October 1, and be held on every Friday, Sunday and Tuesday in October.  Based on the unofficial reports we have already read, the TOTP looks as if it is heading to DL and away from DCA, forcing DL to close hours earlier on TOTP nights.  Again we assume that the prices for the tickets will be higher than they were when the TOTP was held in DCA, simply because DL is larger and there is more ground to cover.  Exactly how much they will charge is anyone's guess.

I think we will find out about the exact TOTP prices and dates before we actually get word of the official Halloweentime start date (in July), so that TOTP info will likely be coming soon.

There are rides open - in fact, at DCA I think most of them were open but a few may have been closed.  All the big ticket items were open, as I recall - and the lines were not as short as I expected them to be given that this was a ticketed event.  

WazowskiLOVER has some great photos of herself at the TOTP dressed as Peach from "Finding Nemo," in this cumbersome starfish outfit, trying to get on TSMM!!  Hilarious!!

Of course, we have no idea what will remain open in DL if this, indeed, is where the TOTP is held.  We assumed that they would give us access to the entire park and its rides, but something on the DLR website about trick or treating in "the ultimate Disney neighborhood" made us think that they may only have TOTP-related things in certain sections of DL.  So they may just put treat stations in certain areas and the rest of the park might just be regular/non-Halloweentime DL.  DCA is so much smaller, so they could kind of spread things around.  But DL is so big, and I just don't know if Disney has the time or the inclination to deck out all of DL in Halloweentime decor and put treat stations and other Halloween touches all over the park.  I wish they would - that sounds cool - but it will require more time, money and effort on their part.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## TheZue

Sherry E said:


> Mmmears -
> 
> As Vala said, nothing has been formally annouced yet.  We are still assuming that the start date of Halloweentime will be Friday, September 24th, based on what DLR did in 2008 and 2009.  Of course, that could change and they could suddenly decide to start it earlier or later.  (It started earlier in 2007, so you never know).
> 
> The TOTP looks like it is going to begin on Friday, October 1, and be held on every Friday, Sunday and Tuesday in October.  Based on the unofficial reports we have already read, the TOTP looks as if it is heading to DL and away from DCA, forcing DL to close hours earlier on TOTP nights.  Again we assume that the prices for the tickets will be higher than they were when the TOTP was held in DCA, simply because DL is larger and there is more ground to cover.  Exactly how much they will charge is anyone's guess.
> 
> I think we will find out about the exact TOTP prices and dates before we actually get word of the official Halloweentime start date (in July), so that TOTP info will likely be coming soon.
> 
> There are rides open - in fact, at DCA I think most of them were open but a few may have been closed.  All the big ticket items were open, as I recall - and the lines were not as short as I expected them to be given that this was a ticketed event.
> 
> WazowskiLOVER has some great photos of herself at the TOTP dressed as Peach from "Finding Nemo," in this cumbersome starfish outfit, trying to get on TSMM!!  Hilarious!!
> 
> Of course, we have no idea what will remain open in DL if this, indeed, is where the TOTP is held.  We assumed that they would give us access to the entire park and its rides, but something on the DLR website about trick or treating in "the ultimate Disney neighborhood" made us think that they may only have TOTP-related things in certain sections of DL.  So they may just put treat stations in certain areas and the rest of the park might just be regular/non-Halloweentime DL.  DCA is so much smaller, so they could kind of spread things around.  But DL is so big, and I just don't know if Disney has the time or the inclination to deck out all of DL in Halloweentime decor and put treat stations and other Halloween touches all over the park.  I wish they would - that sounds cool - but it will require more time, money and effort on their part.



That would be SO cool if they had it in DL...even if it was just on halloween itself. We went on the 31st last year and DCA was beyond packed, I've never seen it that busy. TSMM's wait was around 1.5 hours I think....and we waited lol. The characters were awesome, we'd spend the entire time looking for handy manny for our 18 month old and he was at the party along with the little Einstein guys. We got a pic of my oldest with Woody and he was dressed as Woody too. I'd go again in a heartbeat even with the price and crowds...it was a really good night.

A couple other things we noticed about halloween last year:

If you want to see JUST halloween stuff I'd go earlier in October. We went from the 25th-31st last year and the Christmas stuff was already replacing the halloween, there wasn't a ton of halloween left in the stores, and the the snow even showed up on the castle half way through our trip.

If you stay on site for halloween itself they have a really good trick or treating set up on Halloween itself. I know at the grand they could trick or treat at Whitewater, Story Tellers, the gift shop, the guest services counter, and a few others. They also had photopass set up with a nice little hay bale display for the kids, and some fun games. It was unexpected and really nice, I'll put the picture of the hay bales with our kidlets on the bottom of this post. 

Here's Woody & Woody:






The GCH photo op:


----------



## Sherry E

Great pictures, TheZue!  I love Woody & Woody, and the second photo by the hay bale is adorable!

That's really good information to know as well - I don't think anyone knew that there was a PhotoPass set-up at the GCH for Halloween.  It makes me wonder why they don't have that set up at the GCH all throughout Halloweentime season, to give more people a chance to take advantage of it, just like the Santa/PhotoPass set-up by the Christmas tree is at the GCH all the way up through Christmas (and then Santa leaves on 12/26).  It seems like it would be a way to bring a bit of Halloween to at least one of the DLR hotels.  Otherwise, the hotels have no Halloween touches at all, with the exception of on Halloween, I guess.  And the DLH & PPH always get short-changed in the PhotoPass department.  It's always the GCH that gets the PhotoPass photographers.


----------



## FlameGirl

TheZue said:


>



This may be the cutest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

"bump"


----------



## Sherry E

Bump again!


----------



## mmmears

Thanks for the helpful replies!  I guess I'll just keep checking this thread and I'll hope for the best on the dates.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## iKristin

mmk...DL is starting talks about Christmas already but still nothing about Halloween


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> mmk...DL is starting talks about Christmas already but still nothing about Halloween



Where did you hear that, iKristin?  Was it on the DLR website?  I ask because, even though there is nothing concrete about Halloween yet, I can report on any Christmas info over in the "Disney at Christmas" thread (I am doing double duty with the holiday threads!!)!

Well, it doesn't surprise me, actually, because Christmastime is so much more of an elaborate and detailed park transformation than HalloweenTime is (so far) that they probably have to start talks really early to determine what holiday events and/or attractions will be rolled out for the season, which starts in November, and if they need to do anything differently than they have done previously to plan, or if they require more manpower, etc.  They need more time to plan that out.

The HalloweenTime official info/agenda/starting date did not get released from Disney (last year) until mid-July.  I actually don't even remember the TOTP tickets going on sale in May last year (thats seems so early to me), but everyone says they were sold in May so I am trusting the reports!  (Also, it seems to make sense to let the TOTP tickets go on sale before HalloweenTime info is released because we already basically know the dates that the TOTP will be held this year - might as well put the tickets on sale soon!)

So, with World of Chaos kind of throwing a hurdle up in terms of the TOTP having to move over to DL, and Disney having to reconfigure how they stage the TOTP, if there are going to be any new events there, what exactly they will charge, etc., I will actually be quite pleased if they stay on schedule and release the general HalloweenTime info when I expect them to - in mid-July.

It's almost the end of May, so we only have about 7 weeks to wait for the HalloweenTime info!  Stay tuned, everyone!!


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## Sherry E




----------



## All American

*...
The HalloweenTime official info/agenda/starting date did not get released from Disney (last year) until mid-July.  I actually don't even remember the TOTP tickets going on sale in May last year (thats seems so early to me), but everyone says they were sold in May so I am trusting the reports!  (Also, it seems to make sense to let the TOTP tickets go on sale before HalloweenTime info is released because we already basically know the dates that the TOTP will be held this year - might as well put the tickets on sale soon!)
...
It's almost the end of May, so we only have about 7 weeks to wait for the HalloweenTime info!  Stay tuned, everyone!!
*
Thanks!  I was just about to post a question in regards to this issue.

ETA:  Oops!  Messed up the quote.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I'm feeling more optomistic about our wait for more information today  But that's just because another wait I've been anxious about it starting to pay off. 1 night for my dates opened up with the ET at the HoJo. Sure, it's one night, but it feels like a huge weight is lifted off my shoulders. I guess I can hold out longer for Halloween info!

Now ... if only I could remember every time I call to add the DIS discount I might just get up and dance.


----------



## Tablefor5

Belle Ella said:


> Well, I'm feeling more optomistic about our wait for more information today  But that's just because another wait I've been anxious about it starting to pay off. 1 night for my dates opened up with the ET at the HoJo. Sure, it's one night, but it feels like a huge weight is lifted off my shoulders. I guess I can hold out longer for Halloween info!
> 
> Now ... if only I could remember every time I call to add the DIS discount I might just get up and dance.



I don't see any new ent rates for your dates!!?! (since my dates are close to yours) What, where, when? I checked the board and the last update has no Sept dates??

*Nevermind, found it. Duh! *


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> Well, I'm feeling more optomistic about our wait for more information today  But that's just because another wait I've been anxious about it starting to pay off. 1 night for my dates opened up with the ET at the HoJo. Sure, it's one night, but it feels like a huge weight is lifted off my shoulders. I guess I can hold out longer for Halloween info!
> 
> Now ... if only I could remember every time I call to add the DIS discount I might just get up and dance.



DIS discount?  Do any other hotels give discounts like that?!


----------



## SandrA9810

Wow I'm so glad I found this thread. 

I'm going out to Cali and making plans for my first Disneyland trip. I know WDW like the palm of my hand, and I know DL is a lot smaller, but I can't wait to see it. 

I was planning on a July trip, but if I'm not going to be in Orlando for MNSSHP, I have to do Halloween at Disney some how. It's gonna drive me nuts being so close to DL and waiting months to finally go. And there will be a trip into Sea World too since I'm getting a platinum pass.

There's a close cousin that works at the marriot chain, so hopefully we can snag up a nice cheap room close by. 

Does DL do the same as WDW as far as starting the parties and decorations in September or should I plan on an October trip?? Either month is fine... it just means I have to wait longer. 
And how much do the tickets go for for the Parties?


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Well, I'm feeling more optomistic about our wait for more information today  But that's just because another wait I've been anxious about it starting to pay off. 1 night for my dates opened up with the ET at the HoJo. Sure, it's one night, but it feels like a huge weight is lifted off my shoulders. I guess I can hold out longer for Halloween info!
> 
> Now ... if only I could remember every time I call to add the DIS discount I might just get up and dance.



Yay! One night with an Entertainment Rate is better than no nights with an Entertainment Rate!!  Hopefully, more nights will open up with that rate for you!!



SandrA9810 said:


> Wow I'm so glad I found this thread.
> 
> I'm going out to Cali and making plans for my first Disneyland trip. I know WDW like the palm of my hand, and I know DL is a lot smaller, but I can't wait to see it.
> 
> I was planning on a July trip, but if I'm not going to be in Orlando for MNSSHP, I have to do Halloween at Disney some how. It's gonna drive me nuts being so close to DL and waiting months to finally go. And there will be a trip into Sea World too since I'm getting a platinum pass.
> 
> There's a close cousin that works at the marriot chain, so hopefully we can snag up a nice cheap room close by.
> 
> Does DL do the same as WDW as far as starting the parties and decorations in September or should I plan on an October trip?? Either month is fine... it just means I have to wait longer.
> And how much do the tickets go for for the Parties?



SandrA9810 - Welcome!  We're glad you joined us!  I hope you have had a chance to kind of scroll through the thread and see all the wonderful DLR Halloweentime photos everyone has been kind enough to share.

First of all, about the Trick or Treat Party - here is a link to some info on what the prices and dates for the TOTP were last year - 

http://allears.net/dlr/tp/dca/mht.htm.  

*But*, I must point out that this year, the TOTP will not be held in DCA as it has been in the past.  It is going to be held in DL instead, and this inevitably means a price hike for the tickets.  The price of the TOTP is one of the things we are all eagerly awaiting information on!  The TOTP will be held on every Friday, Sunday and Tuesday of October - we know that much with almost 100% certainty.

Now, the catch is - even though the Trick or Treat Party will begin on Friday, October 1st, the actual Halloweentime season at DLR usually begins in September.  The last 2 years it began on the last Friday in September.  In 2007, Halloweentime began on the next to last Friday in September.  And the TOTP always begins one week after Halloweentime starts.  So we can only assume that this year, Halloweentime will likely begin on Friday, September 24th.  We won't know the official word from DLR on that until July, but it seems like a reasonable assumption.  However, it is entirely possible that the TOTP tickets will go on sale very soon - like in the next week or two.

When Halloweentime begins, everything Halloween-related will be up and out and in full swing, except for the TOTP.  Haunted Mansion Holiday, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, the Halloween Round-Up, the Halloween fireworks, all the Halloween food and merchandise and the wonderful decorations will be out on 9/24 (or whenever the start date turns out to be).


----------



## tallpkb

We're close to booking, and because of our schedules, along with wanting to get the Summer Savings at DLH, we're looking at 9/22-9/25.  My question is, am I correct in assuming the attractions that get a Halloween make over will probably be closed on 9/22 and 9/23.  Do you 'experts' agree?  We're not so bummed about HM, but I'll be really disappointed if Space Mountain was done!  Do the decorations just "magically appear" one day, when there were none the day before???


----------



## Sherry E

tallpkb said:


> We're close to booking, and because of our schedules, along with wanting to get the Summer Savings at DLH, we're looking at 9/22-9/25.  My question is, am I correct in assuming the attractions that get a Halloween make over will probably be closed on 9/22 and 9/23.  Do you 'experts' agree?  We're not so bummed about HM, but I'll be really disappointed if Space Mountain was done!  Do the decorations just "magically appear" one day, when there were none the day before???



With any luck, hopefully they will start Halloweentime earlier this year - as Belle Ella said, to kind of offset the madness of World of Chaos and the fact that DL has to close very early on TOTP nights.  BUT, assuming that Halloweentime begins on September 24th, it's always possible they may do soft openings and unveil SMGG and/or HMH a day or two before the 24th. That wouldn't be unheard of.  It seems like the reports from last year did not indicate there were any soft openings, though.

What will be out pre-9/24 (or whatever the start date is) are the Halloweentime food items and merchandise.  I think the store and window displays will also be up well in advance.  But as far as I know, they don't roll out the 'big ticket decorations' like the giant Mickey pumpkin and all the other carved pumpkins around DLR until overnight the night before Halloweentime begins.  (If anyone knows differently, please let us know.)

With Christmastime, the whole decorating process is so immersive and detailed all around DLR that they are forced to start rolling out Christmas stuff immediately after Halloweentime is over, and maybe even slightly before, and there is a gradual build-up to Christmas season as more things go up each day.

However, Halloweentime, while fun and awesome, is not nearly as all-encompassing and Resort-wide as the holiday season is, so it literally does not take them as much time to put everything up and those things I mentioned can probably be done overnight or in a couple of nights.


----------



## SandrA9810

It's so different from Halloween at WDW. Which is all rolled out the beginning of Sept, including all the parties. 
August is when they actually put up the castle lights for christmas, and you don't even notice them there unless you're right next to the castle. Because of the giant crane involved in putting it up, it doesn't interfere with the holiday decorations, and it takes like 2 weeks. There's only about 5 days from the last Halloween Party to the first Christmas Party. So it's a major overhaul in just a few nights. The Christmas tree is the last to go up in the Rose Garden, and then after the parade taping and moved to Town Square, the garland across the buildings is put up. 

I'm so disappointed I left a couple weeks too early to see WDW Nightastic and the Electrical Parade. I saw it in 99 when it came back for a couple of years. But I don't remember it that well. 

I've been watching the "testings" of the fire and lights show, and it looks totally amazing so I can't wait to see that. 

How do you go about getting the free parade taping ticket?? I did it last year at WDW, and I'd love to do it for DL. Any excuse to get there, and for free is well worth it in my books.


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

Please excuse my redundancy and laziness because I know I have seen the answer to my question somewhere in this thread before, but what are the expected dates the party will be during our stay of 10/23- 10/31?  

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

Smiling Cheshire Cat said:


> Please excuse my redundancy and laziness because I know I have seen the answer to my question somewhere in this thread before, but what are the expected dates the party will be during our stay of 10/23- 10/31?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, it's been answered and discussed a lot - even just on the previous page!  It's okay - we'll forgive you!

The TOTP dates are supposed to be every Friday, Sunday and Tuesday of October.  Looking at the calendar for your trip dates, it would be the 24th, the 26th, the 29th and the 31st, I suppose, unless we hear anything different when the TOTP tickets go on sale - which should be very soon!


----------



## Sherry E

SandrA9810 said:


> It's so different from Halloween at WDW. Which is all rolled out the beginning of Sept, including all the parties.
> August is when they actually put up the castle lights for christmas, and you don't even notice them there unless you're right next to the castle. Because of the giant crane involved in putting it up, it doesn't interfere with the holiday decorations, and it takes like 2 weeks. There's only about 5 days from the last Halloween Party to the first Christmas Party. So it's a major overhaul in just a few nights. The Christmas tree is the last to go up in the Rose Garden, and then after the parade taping and moved to Town Square, the garland across the buildings is put up.
> 
> I'm so disappointed I left a couple weeks too early to see WDW Nightastic and the Electrical Parade. I saw it in 99 when it came back for a couple of years. But I don't remember it that well.
> 
> I've been watching the "testings" of the fire and lights show, and it looks totally amazing so I can't wait to see that.
> 
> How do you go about getting the free parade taping ticket?? I did it last year at WDW, and I'd love to do it for DL. Any excuse to get there, and for free is well worth it in my books.



SandrA9810 - Oh good!  I'm glad you came back!  I had answered your first post in detail, but the pages are moving so fast and furiously on this thread (which is great - we want people to join in with us!) that a new page started right away and I was hoping you saw my answer.  I think that happens in various threads a lot - people get answers to their posts but the pages turn so fast that if they don't see the answer on the new page, they don't realize it's on the last page.

Anyway, it sounds like you have the info you wanted.  So if you go to DLR in that last week of September (still waiting for the official word from DLR on when Halloweentime begins this year, but it will probably be 9/24), you should definitely be able to see all the Halloween decorations and everything else in full swing, but the TOTP will begin on October 1st.  The TOTP tickets are not on sale yet, but when they do go on sale, the price will likely be higher than previous years, as the TOTP is in DL this year.


----------



## AmyPond

SandrA9810 said:


> It's so different from Halloween at WDW. Which is all rolled out the beginning of Sept, including all the parties.
> August is when they actually put up the castle lights for christmas, and you don't even notice them there unless you're right next to the castle. Because of the giant crane involved in putting it up, it doesn't interfere with the holiday decorations, and it takes like 2 weeks. There's only about 5 days from the last Halloween Party to the first Christmas Party. So it's a major overhaul in just a few nights. The Christmas tree is the last to go up in the Rose Garden, and then after the parade taping and moved to Town Square, the garland across the buildings is put up.
> 
> I'm so disappointed I left a couple weeks too early to see WDW Nightastic and the Electrical Parade. I saw it in 99 when it came back for a couple of years. But I don't remember it that well.
> 
> I've been watching the "testings" of the fire and lights show, and it looks totally amazing so I can't wait to see that.
> 
> How do you go about getting the free parade taping ticket?? I did it last year at WDW, and I'd love to do it for DL. Any excuse to get there, and for free is well worth it in my books.



What is a free parade taping ticket?


----------



## SandrA9810

For the Christmas Parade that is taped the first weekend in December. They give out free tickets to be part of the "audience". You have to sit through 4hrs of taping and then you get to stay in the park. You don't get any advantages like fastpasses. But sometimes you get to see celebs. Last year at WDW, Celine Dion was there and preformed at the Grand. I went to Sunday morning's taping and did the whole intro dance thing with the Jonas Brothers. And a couple years ago, Miley Cirus performed at DL, Selena Gomez (i think) performed at DL last year. 
And taping starts at like 7am. So if you're not in the gates by that time, you don't get to go in with your ticket. 

While it sounds great to have a free day... it doesn't work out well for many families with children and such because like with the dance routine... it was practice, practice, practice, followed by taping taping taping taping and about a million "CUT"... And if they're pyro involved like there was, they have to do a special taping for that too. There's usually only one or two chances at that. 

It's really funny to see the parade come down the street live.... then watch how it comes down on TV. And like last year with the horrible rain and cloudy weather, you could see from screen shot to screen shot what was taped on sunny Thursday and taped on cloudy Sunday.

And you just have to pay close attention to the budget board/community board on when to sign up for the free tickets. It's some where on Disney's site... but not directly from the home page.


----------



## SandrA9810

Yeah, I did read your answer. So it looks like an early October trip. 

Prices can't be much worse than the 45$ (pre purchase price) for the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party right?? I'm gonna miss that parade so much, it's my absolute favorite... boo to you, and you and you and you, Happy Halloween.


----------



## hockey mom

Wow- awesome pictures

I have been to 3 MNSSHP and i can tell you that DL decorates far better at Halloween than DW does.

Going for my first Christmas trip this year but I just might have to go for Halloween next year.

Some one posted a pic of a Jack Skellington popcorn bucket. I so need need one Are they a yearly thing?


----------



## AmyPond

SandrA9810 said:


> For the Christmas Parade that is taped the first weekend in December. They give out free tickets to be part of the "audience". You have to sit through 4hrs of taping and then you get to stay in the park. You don't get any advantages like fastpasses. But sometimes you get to see celebs. Last year at WDW, Celine Dion was there and preformed at the Grand. I went to Sunday morning's taping and did the whole intro dance thing with the Jonas Brothers. And a couple years ago, Miley Cirus performed at DL, Selena Gomez (i think) performed at DL last year.
> And taping starts at like 7am. So if you're not in the gates by that time, you don't get to go in with your ticket.
> 
> While it sounds great to have a free day... it doesn't work out well for many families with children and such because like with the dance routine... it was practice, practice, practice, followed by taping taping taping taping and about a million "CUT"... And if they're pyro involved like there was, they have to do a special taping for that too. There's usually only one or two chances at that.
> 
> It's really funny to see the parade come down the street live.... then watch how it comes down on TV. And like last year with the horrible rain and cloudy weather, you could see from screen shot to screen shot what was taped on sunny Thursday and taped on cloudy Sunday.
> 
> And you just have to pay close attention to the budget board/community board on when to sign up for the free tickets. It's some where on Disney's site... but not directly from the home page.



I've never heard of that.  Weird.

I don't think I'd want to do it.  I'd rather just pay for a normal ticket.  LOL.


----------



## tdashgirl

hockey mom said:


> I have been to 3 MNSSHP and i can tell you that DL decorates far better at Halloween than DW does.



Really?  That's cool   I haven't been to WDW since the opening of Epcot.  Yeah, loooooong time


----------



## MattsPrincess

OOoooo I'm so excited! Dh and I officially picked our dates and booked our trip today. We're gonna be in the parks from the 4th to the 7th of October. This will be our second trip to DLR, first during a "special" time. I've been looking thru this thread all morning ampring myself up, lol. I'm slightly worried about crowds, but we are going all weekdays, and have 4 days in the parks, so i'm hoping that will help us out. We plan to do a ToTP, probably the one on the 5th if the rumored dates turn out to be correct. I do have a few questions tho. 

What kinds of special food can we expect to see? I've seen the pics of the pumpkin cupcakes (getting one!) and the cute decorated apples. Anything else? I think I remember reading something about caramel apple cider?! I hope that's true, because it sounds soooo yummy. 

The photo spots...are those just during the ToTP or all day?

If we decide to dress up for the ToTP should we bring our costumes with us and change in a bathroom? Or would it be better to go back to the hotel (camelot) change and come back?

Sorry this is turning into a novel, i'm just so excited! lol. I can't wait to see all the decorations and special merchandise and the villains! Not to mention regular things like our fave rides. October cannot come fast enough!!!


----------



## Sherry E

SandrA9810 said:


> Yeah, I did read your answer. So it looks like an early October trip.
> 
> Prices can't be much worse than the 45$ (pre purchase price) for the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party right?? I'm gonna miss that parade so much, it's my absolute favorite... boo to you, and you and you and you, Happy Halloween.



I would guess that you're correct - the TOTP in DL couldn't possibly be more $$$ than what WDW charges for MNSSHP, because, from what I have heard the MNSSHP is a more elaborate event than our TOTP.  I hope they release the prices to the TOTP soon (and put the tickets on sale).  I know a lot of folks want to hear exactly what it will cost before making the decision on whether or not to go.



hockey mom said:


> Wow- awesome pictures
> 
> I have been to 3 MNSSHP and i can tell you that DL decorates far better at Halloween than DW does.
> 
> Going for my first Christmas trip this year but I just might have to go for Halloween next year.
> 
> Some one posted a pic of a Jack Skellington popcorn bucket. I so need need one Are they a yearly thing?



Hey there, Hockey Mom!  Good to see you over in this Halloween at DL super thread.  You are one of a handful of us who hang out on this thread and also the ever-popular Disney at Christmas thread, sharing photos and info!!

I think you will be very pleased with the Christmas trip that you make later this year, but Halloweentime is rapidly increasing in popularity, so I definitely think it's worth trying at least once.

That's so interesting to hear that the Halloween decorations in DLR are better than the ones in WDW!!  That's a big surprise to me.  I would have expected that, because WDW is so much larger in scale, the Halloween decorations would be grander and more elaborate as well.  

Do they decorate the hotels at WDW for Halloween?  That's one thing that our DLR hotels seem to be lacking - Halloween decorations throughout the season.  It's just not as immersive and all-encompassing as Christmastime is, but it seems like Halloweentime is becoming a bigger and better deal each year at DLR so, hopefully, eventually it will be a really well-rounded, thorough experience.


----------



## hockey mom

The Wl had some bales of hay and a few pumpkins but I think that was the only one. I was so disappointed my first trip for Halloween because I was looking forward to so many decorations and there are so few. They do up the window fronts and lamp posts but nothing as grand as DL.

The MNSSHP brings out a few more things but overall there are places that you would not even know Halloween was around the corner.


----------



## Sherry E

MattsPrincess said:


> OOoooo I'm so excited! Dh and I officially picked our dates and booked our trip today. We're gonna be in the parks from the 4th to the 7th of October. This will be our second trip to DLR, first during a "special" time. I've been looking thru this thread all morning ampring myself up, lol. I'm slightly worried about crowds, but we are going all weekdays, and have 4 days in the parks, so i'm hoping that will help us out. We plan to do a ToTP, probably the one on the 5th if the rumored dates turn out to be correct. I do have a few questions tho.
> 
> What kinds of special food can we expect to see? I've seen the pics of the pumpkin cupcakes (getting one!) and the cute decorated apples. Anything else? I think I remember reading something about caramel apple cider?! I hope that's true, because it sounds soooo yummy.
> 
> The photo spots...are those just during the ToTP or all day?
> 
> If we decide to dress up for the ToTP should we bring our costumes with us and change in a bathroom? Or would it be better to go back to the hotel (camelot) change and come back?
> 
> Sorry this is turning into a novel, i'm just so excited! lol. I can't wait to see all the decorations and special merchandise and the villains! Not to mention regular things like our fave rides. October cannot come fast enough!!!



MattsPrincess - 

Novels are welcome!!  But your post was far from novel-size!

Okay, let's see....Food.  I think there is caramel apple cider during Halloweentime.  There are pumpkin cupcakes, pumpkin muffins, the cute apples, pumpkin fudge, Halloween cookies, a pumpkin mousse dessert thingy, I think there are pumpkin lattes and other pumpkin-spiced drinks.  There is pumpkin-shaped bread.  There is pumpkin pie at certain places (probably Plaza Inn and Carnation Cafe).  The chubby gingerbread men with Mouse ears cookies are sold at all of the candy stores and most baked goods shops.  I am trying to recall what else...there may have been pumpkin ice cream at Gibson Girl on Main Street.  GG gets all its ice cream from Dreyer's, and Dreyer's does have a Pumpkin-y ice cream during Halloweentime, so _I think_ they brought it to DLR in the past.

Photo spots - the PhotoPass spots/pictures that you probably saw earlier in this thread, by the giant Mickey pumpkin and the giant Candy Corn in DCA, are available all day and night.  The Villains were hanging out in DCA in 2008 (in the daytime), but they moved over to DL in 2009, and they were located by IASW.  

The pictures with Jack Sparrow and Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween garb were only at the TOTP.  Other Villains come out for the TOTP too.  Basically, DLR does a great job of making enough characters available during the daytime for photos just in case people are not attending the TOTP, I suppose.  Goofy is usually roaming around in his skeleton outfit in the daytime, as are the other characters in their costumes.

I'm trying to think of what you should do in terms of your costumes.  I suppose you could stash everything in a locker at DLR and then maybe, when DL closes early to bring out the 'special, TOTP-only' decorations before the TOTP starts, you can take your costumes over to the bathrooms in the GCH, perhaps, and change there?  That is, unless you want to go all the way back to the Camelot.  That's probably what I would do - just head over to the GCH and put on my stuff in their bathroom.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Photo spots - the PhotoPass spots/pictures that you probably saw earlier in this thread, by the giant Mickey pumpkin and the giant Candy Corn in DCA, are available all day and night.  The Villains were hanging out in DCA in 2008 (in the daytime), but they moved over to DL in 2009, and they were located by IASW.
> 
> The pictures with Jack Sparrow and Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween garb were only at the TOTP.  Other Villains come out for the TOTP too.  Basically, DLR does a great job of making enough characters available during the daytime for photos just in case people are not attending the TOTP, I suppose.  Goofy is usually roaming around in his skeleton outfit in the daytime, as are the other characters in their costumes.



There's something I have been meaning to ask about! So would that also include the villains and everyone available for that first weekend or would they wait until October 1st to come out. I get so nervous/anxious bout everything working out this year how I imagine them in my head.


----------



## SandrA9810

Fort Wilderness is about the "resort" that goes to the Halloween extreme... thanks to all the campers. I've spent the last 4-5yrs at the Fort for Halloween. The only time I'm willing to pay full price for a site. 

They do a haunted carriage ride all month long, a special campfire where chip and dale pass out candy, a pumpkin carving contest, golf cart parade/contest, a doggie costume contest... And the 300 loop decorates to the hilt, along with several other loops, but 300 seems to top it off. And kids go trick or treating from site to site. 

DTD also offers music and a dance party on marketplace side, and trick or treating all along the shops. 

The characters have different costumes at WDW than DL. 
Mickey used to be a scarecrow... but i don't quite know what his outfit is now. it's purple with a cap and tall hat.
Minnie is a witch
Goofy is in his Candy Co 
Donald is a knight
Daisy is a princess

Now at Animal Kingdom, the week leading up to Halloween, they decorate camp minnie mickey and the boat landing.
Mickey is a scarecrow
Minnie is a cowgirl
Goofy is a cowboy... he's got a cute butt when he's wearing chaps
donald is davy crockett

Pooh is now super sleuth, but I can't think of what he was before
Eeyore is a mummy
Piglet is a flower now, used to be a bug or something
Tigger was in a skeleton outfit

Here's some DAK pics


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

Sherry E said:


> Yes, it's been answered and discussed a lot - even just on the previous page!  It's okay - we'll forgive you!
> 
> The TOTP dates are supposed to be every Friday, Sunday and Tuesday of October.  Looking at the calendar for your trip dates, it would be the 24th, the 26th, the 29th and the 31st, I suppose, unless we hear anything different when the TOTP tickets go on sale - which should be very soon!



Thank you so much Sherry for answering my question and all the work that you and many others have done to make this Halloween thread so great.  We booked our airfare yesterday so the trip seems more real to me now.  

So do you experts recommend Tuesday or Sunday for the party?  Also do you think there is a chance they might add a Wednesday or Thursday night party since it is the week of Halloween?  We are staying until Wednesday at the Sheraton Park Hotel and then will move to GCH so I was hoping to go to the party on a night we would be at GCH, but I don't want to go on a Friday for sure.


----------



## stitch4336

Hi!  Just found this thread and can't wait for out trip in October now!!!  I'm still reading the thread - on page 14 now and LOVE the pictures!  Way too excited to work now    Just wanted to say hi and post so I could subscribe to the thread


----------



## lampardcl

Just wanted to subscribe to this thread , coming from Australia arriving on the 30th october and really hoping to get tickets to TOTP. So hoping i will get the heads up here when they go on sale. Have loved reading the halloween thread THANKS!


----------



## iKristin

Last year regular TOTP tickets (non AP) went on sale in August ) But just by following this post you'll definitely know when that time comes


----------



## tdashgirl

Thanks SandrA9810 for WDW info and photos


----------



## Sherry E

hockey mom said:


> The Wl had some bales of hay and a few pumpkins but I think that was the only one. I was so disappointed my first trip for Halloween because I was looking forward to so many decorations and there are so few. They do up the window fronts and lamp posts but nothing as grand as DL.
> 
> The MNSSHP brings out a few more things but overall *there are places that you would not even know Halloween was around the corne*r.



Hockey Mom - See, that's the one and only complaint I have about HalloweenTime at DLR.  Exactly what you said about WDW - you could go for long stretches of space in certain lands and not know that Halloween was coming at all, because there are no Halloween touches.  At Christmastime, it's a whole different story.  Everywhere you go, you can see, hear and smell traces of the holiday season.  Halloweentime has not reached that full immersion level yet (I am holding out hope for it, though!).  And this year, because of World of Chaos throwing everything off course, we really have no clue if any traces of Halloweentime will be seen in DCA at all, or it's all going to be over in DL.  I would assume they'll still put up Candy Corn Acres in DCA, but that might be it.

So, because of that, it's interesting to hear that WDW has even fewer Halloween decorations than DLR!



Belle Ella said:


> There's something I have been meaning to ask about! So would that also include the villains and everyone available for that first weekend or would they wait until October 1st to come out. I get so nervous/anxious bout everything working out this year how I imagine them in my head.



Jazz - Of course, we don't know yet which Halloween stuff will be in DL vs. DCA (or if anything will be in DCA at all), but from what I recall, last year everything Halloweentime-related (included the daytime Villains photo ops by IASW) started in both parks on the last Friday in September, except for the TOTP.  So if there are Villains out and about in the daytime at DL or DCA, they will certainly be back for the TOTP too, along with others.  But they should most definitely be out on September 24th (or whatever the opening day is).  Hopefully, Disney won't do anything sneaky this year where they hold back some of the attractions/events/activities that would normally be running every day during the season and only put them up during the TOTP.  There are special photo ops and things JUST for the TOTP, and that's fine, but don't take anything away that would normally be accessible to everyone all season long to stick it in the TOTP!



SandrA9810 said:


> Fort Wilderness is about the "resort" that goes to the Halloween extreme... thanks to all the campers. I've spent the last 4-5yrs at the Fort for Halloween. The only time I'm willing to pay full price for a site.
> 
> They do a haunted carriage ride all month long, a special campfire where chip and dale pass out candy, a pumpkin carving contest, golf cart parade/contest, a doggie costume contest... And the 300 loop decorates to the hilt, along with several other loops, but 300 seems to top it off. And kids go trick or treating from site to site.
> 
> DTD also offers music and a dance party on marketplace side, and trick or treating all along the shops.
> 
> The characters have different costumes at WDW than DL.
> Mickey used to be a scarecrow... but i don't quite know what his outfit is now. it's purple with a cap and tall hat.
> Minnie is a witch
> Goofy is in his Candy Co
> Donald is a knight
> Daisy is a princess
> 
> Now at Animal Kingdom, the week leading up to Halloween, they decorate camp minnie mickey and the boat landing.
> Mickey is a scarecrow
> Minnie is a cowgirl
> Goofy is a cowboy... he's got a cute butt when he's wearing chaps
> donald is davy crockett
> 
> Pooh is now super sleuth, but I can't think of what he was before
> Eeyore is a mummy
> Piglet is a flower now, used to be a bug or something
> Tigger was in a skeleton outfit



Thanks for the info and adorable photos, SandrA9810!

The campers at FW also go all out for Christmastime too, don't they?  It seems like I remember seeing that on a Samantha Brown special.



Smiling Cheshire Cat said:


> Thank you so much Sherry for answering my question and all the work that you and many others have done to make this Halloween thread so great.  We booked our airfare yesterday so the trip seems more real to me now.
> 
> So do you experts recommend Tuesday or Sunday for the party?  Also do you think there is a chance they might add a Wednesday or Thursday night party since it is the week of Halloween?  We are staying until Wednesday at the Sheraton Park Hotel and then will move to GCH so I was hoping to go to the party on a night we would be at GCH, but I don't want to go on a Friday for sure.



Smilling Cheshire Cat - You're very welcome!  You know, you raise a good point about exactly which day would be the best to do the TOTP.  Up until now, I had only thought about finding out the prices and exactly what activities are happening this year at the TOTP.  I have a hunch that Tuesday night would be less crowded than Sunday.  Just a feeling.  Of course, when World of Color finally starts, we will hear reports of exactly what the crowds are like and if all bets are off, but I am guessing Tuesday would be a better day.

I also wondered if a Wednesday or Thursday will be added.  Last year, when the TOTP was at DCA, there was a Wednesday and a Thursday or two thrown in somewhere closer to Halloween.  But, that may have been easier to pull off because it was in DCA, and DCA would have been closing earlier than DL anyway.  However, being in DL this year, it may be tough to finagle closing DL early on extra nights beyond those planned 3 nights a week for the TOTP.  But you never know what they will do.  I would just think it would be more of an inconvenience to close DL early than it was when they closed DCA early.



stitch4336 said:


> Hi!  Just found this thread and can't wait for out trip in October now!!!  I'm still reading the thread - on page 14 now and LOVE the pictures!  Way too excited to work now    Just wanted to say hi and post so I could subscribe to the thread




Stitch4336 - Welcome to the thread!!  It's addictive!




lampardcl said:


> Just wanted to subscribe to this thread , coming from Australia arriving on the 30th october and really hoping to get tickets to TOTP. So hoping i will get the heads up here when they go on sale. Have loved reading the halloween thread THANKS!




Lampardcl - Welcome!!


I hope everyone is prepared to do a little Halloweentime Information Boogie!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Hockey Mom - See, that's the one and only complaint I have about HalloweenTime at DLR.  Exactly what you said about WDW - you could go for long stretches of space in certain lands and not know that Halloween was coming at all, because there are no Halloween touches.  At Christmastime, it's a whole different story.  Everywhere you go, you can see, hear and smell traces of the holiday season.  Halloweentime has not reached that full immersion level yet (I am holding out hope for it, though!).  And this year, because of World of Chaos throwing everything off course, we really have no clue if any traces of Halloweentime will be seen in DCA at all, or it's all going to be over in DL.  *I would assume they'll still put up Candy Corn Acres in DCA, but that might be it.*
> 
> So, because of that, it's interesting to hear that WDW has even fewer Halloween decorations than DLR!



Hmm, where is Candy Corn Acres usually at? I thought it was in Sunshine Plaza, and isn't that where they are supposed to put their little holding area for WOC or something along those lines? My brain is soooo not working this morning so forgive me if I'm a little nuts (I blame the yucky rain).



Sherry E said:


> Jazz - Of course, we don't know yet which Halloween stuff will be in DL vs. DCA (or if anything will be in DCA at all), but from what I recall, last year everything Halloweentime-related (included the daytime Villains photo ops by IASW) started in both parks on the last Friday in September, except for the TOTP.  So if there are Villains out and about in the daytime at DL or DCA, they will certainly be back for the TOTP too, along with others.  But they should most definitely be out on September 24th (or whatever the opening day is).  Hopefully, Disney won't do anything sneaky this year where they hold back some of the attractions/events/activities that would normally be running every day during the season and only put them up during the TOTP.  There are special photo ops and things JUST for the TOTP, and that's fine, but don't take anything away that would normally be accessible to everyone all season long to stick it in the TOTP!



I think that right there is my biggest concern. After never being too interested in finding characters, I had so, so, so much fun with it in 2009 and I desperately want to find me some villains and whoever else will be out stalking the dayside.  Come on Disney, no pulling any other fast ones on us this year!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Here's to the Holloweentime Information Boogie...hopefully we will start seeing the results of it soon!


----------



## Tablefor5

Memorial Weekend HIB (Halloween Information Boogie)


----------



## tdashgirl

From Mouse Planet! Link



> I just received a few more details about the Halloween event at Disneyland. As always, you should confirm these details with Disney before making any non-refundable travel arrangements.
> 
> The event has had a name change, and is now Mickey's Halloween Party. As we posted earlier this month, the event will be held at Disneyland every Tuesday, Friday and Sunday night in October. Event dates are: October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26, 29 and 31.
> 
> Tickets will go on sale to Disney Visa card holders, Disney Vacation Club (DVC) members and Disneyland Resort Annual Passholders on Friday, June 4th. Remaining tickets will go on sale to the general public on Friday, July 16th.
> 
> Pricing is not yet available - I hope it's released before the tickets go on sale.
> 
> AVP


----------



## MattsPrincess

New info just released on the party-
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/05/mickey-moves-his-halloween-party-across-the-esplanade/




> Mickeys Halloween Party will debut at Disneyland park this Halloween season. The private, costumed trick-or-treat party that guests enjoyed at Disneys California Adventure park and was formerly known as Mickeys Trick-or-Treat Party has moved to Disneyland park. The new event has some new, really cool benefits:
> 
> Access to Disneyland park  With a ticket to Mickeys Halloween Party, youll get access to nearly all the attractions Disneyland park has to offerfrom the classic attractions in Fantasyland to the Halloween-themed attractions like Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday.
> Earlier access  Were starting the party early at Disneyland park at 4:00 p.m (we used to start 6 p.m. or even 7 p.m.).
> Tons of treats  Were adding even more trick-or-treat locations  more treats!
> Exclusive access to Halloween Screams  Mickeys Halloween Party guests will have exclusive access to one of the most popular fireworks spectaculars ever  Halloween Screams!
> Mickeys Halloween Party will be offered on Halloween night and every Tuesday and Friday in October. Annual Passholders can purchase tickets starting June 4, at www.disneyland.com/APParty. General sales will begin July 16 at www.disneyland.com/Party.


----------



## iKristin

YAY!! http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/05/mickey-moves-his-halloween-party-across-the-esplanade/


----------



## iKristin

Wonder how much they're gonna be...?


----------



## MattsPrincess

So, from the article I quoted above, it does seem they will only do the Halloween Screams fireworks for party guests, doesn't it? "exclusive access to" makes it sound like those are the only nights they will be having them. If that's what they do mean by that...a lot of people are gonna be pretty upset, huh? Add that to the fact that they ARE closing the whole DL part of the park to non-party guests, and even earlier in the day than usual?! I can't see this going over well, honestly. What do you guys think?


----------



## iKristin

All I know is I'm buying tickets for the 19th and 22nd lol cause I am not having this ruin my trip, so i'll go to both that way I don't miss anything.


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

Well since the party is now every tuesday and friday in October. I hope this doesnt screw my chances of getting tickets cause the only option I have is October 1st.  Have any dates in the past sold out before tickets went on sale to the general public?

I hope having it at Disneyland means that more tickets will be available than past years when it was held at DCA.


----------



## iKristin

They're never had it like this at DL so on one is probably sure how the sales will go.


----------



## haley's mom

I'll be buying our tickets for Oct 12th. Do you think Disney Visa members will have early access to buy or just AP holders?


----------



## mmmears

inluvwithbuzz said:


> Well since the party is now every tuesday and friday in October. I hope this doesnt screw my chances of getting tickets cause the only option I have is October 1st.  Have any dates in the past sold out before tickets went on sale to the general public?
> 
> I hope having it at Disneyland means that more tickets will be available than past years when it was held at DCA.




That's my only chance as well.  I'm still not sure about whether or not to get the tickets, though.

Do you think that the decorations and the 2 rides will be up and running before Oct. 1st?  I'm wondering since that will be our last night at DL and I was hoping they would be up before then.


----------



## stitch4336

Now I'm officially too excited to work!!!  We will be there for the party Fri 10/22


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Hmm, where is Candy Corn Acres usually at? I thought it was in Sunshine Plaza, and isn't that where they are supposed to put their little holding area for WOC or something along those lines? My brain is soooo not working this morning so forgive me if I'm a little nuts (I blame the yucky rain).
> 
> I think that right there is my biggest concern. After never being too interested in finding characters, I had so, so, so much fun with it in 2009 and I desperately want to find me some villains and whoever else will be out stalking the dayside.  Come on Disney, no pulling any other fast ones on us this year!!



I thought the holding area for World of Chaos was supposed to be in the Hollywood Backlot area somewhere?  I am not sure.  I want the giant candy corn back!!

I think you'll get the Villains and characters in Halloween outfits in those late September days - but from what we are learning today, it is sounding suspiciously like the fireworks are for party guests only!  Arrrggggghhhhhhh!!!!!




tdashgirl said:


> From Mouse Planet! Link





MattsPrincess said:


> New info just released on the party-
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/05/mickey-moves-his-halloween-party-across-the-esplanade/



Let me just say - you guys ROCK with the info!!  And, I swear, you must be psychically linked with me.  I was just looking for bits of Halloweentime info about 30 minutes ago and couldn't find anything - I hadn't signed into Facebook yet today, though - and I come back here to see the thread grew by a page - I knew there was a scoop!!!


Thank you all so much - and you, too, iKristin - for coming up with the info and the links!!!

So you mean, I have gotten myself used to calling it the TOTP and now it's MHP?  Arrrggggghhhhhhhh?



MattsPrincess said:


> So, from the article I quoted above, it does seem they will only do the Halloween Screams fireworks for party guests, doesn't it? "exclusive access to" makes it sound like those are the only nights they will be having them. If that's what they do mean by that...a lot of people are gonna be pretty upset, huh? Add that to the fact that they ARE closing the whole DL part of the park to non-party guests, and even earlier in the day than usual?! I can't see this going over well, honestly. What do you guys think?



I know!  Starting at 4 p.m.?  OMG!  The regular, non-party guests are going to be ticked off at that - that is so early!!

And yes, you're right, it _sounds_ suspiciously like the fireworks are party exclusives, which is also going to tick off the non-party guests!



mmmears said:


> That's my only chance as well.  I'm still not sure about whether or not to get the tickets, though.
> 
> Do you think that the decorations and the 2 rides will be up and running before Oct. 1st?  I'm wondering since that will be our last night at DL and I was hoping they would be up before then.



Yes, Halloweentime will still start in late September, as it always does - I am almost positive of this.  ALL of the decorations and everything will be up and running except for the party - I have to get used to calling it MHP and not TOTP - and _possibly_ the fireworks.


----------



## Sherry E

I guess they could just mean that the fireworks are exclusive to the MHP guests on those specific nights - meaning non-party guests will not be able to see them on the party nights.

But I can't imagine that they wouldn't run the fireworks on regular, non-party nights too - that would just be too much money spent on those fireworks down the drain for Disney.  It wouldn't make sense.

...Unless....they increase the number of party tickets sold by thousands (which they may, if all of DL is going to be open to party guests), and they are really, really trying to amp up sales for the party and lure people into buying tickets by sticking in the fireworks as part of the exclusive party package....

Hmmm.....


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> Memorial Weekend HIB (Halloween Information Boogie)



Your boogie worked!  Maybe it just needed a Memorial Day twist!!  We got information!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, MattsPrincess - it looks like we have our answer definitively.  Heather from Disney replied on the Blog you posted the link for and said that, indeed, *the Halloween Screams Fireworks are exclusive to the TOTP guests and will NOT be shown on other nights*.



> Halloween Screams is exclusive to Mickey’s Halloween Party guests.





> Thanks for your question, Kyle. Regular park admission will provide guests with everything they had access to last year with the exception of Halloween Scream fireworks.



All right, everybody, who is happy with this news about the fireworks - which is actually BIG news?  This means that the fireworks that were SO popular last year on every night will no longer be seen unless you buy a separate ticket to MHP?  So you have to spend money on your regular DL admission as well as get a ticket to MHP if you love those fireworks!!


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

mmmears said:


> That's my only chance as well.  I'm still not sure about whether or not to get the tickets, though.
> 
> Do you think that the decorations and the 2 rides will be up and running before Oct. 1st?  I'm wondering since that will be our last night at DL and I was hoping they would be up before then.



 Things will be up and running for sure by Oct.1. That is the reason why I scheduled my trip to disneyland around his time. My DS3 loves the holiday haunted mansion. I desperately need to get tickets for the halloween party. My DS3 already decided he is going to be Indiana Jones.


----------



## stitch4336

Logged into the AP site and it had a few more details that I thought I'd paste for everyone....  One comment on park closing early for people not buying the MHP tix - I'm thinking it looks like they are going to run this like WDW ran the Pirate & Princess party.  Event ticket holders can enter early (no additional ticket needed) but the special events don't start until later.  They also didn't "close" the park and start ushering out non tix holders until closer to special event time.  So on Friday's, your MHP tix will get you in at 4p to enjoy the park, non MHP guests will get ushered out by probably 6:30ish and the MHP special events will start at 7p.  At Pirate & Princess they gave us wristbands and we had to show them a lot when it came time to "close" the park to non tix guests.  

From the DL AP website....
Enjoy all kinds of frightful fun, such as:

■Exclusive viewing of the boo-tiful Halloween Screams fireworks spectacular
■Exclusive access to nearly all Disneyland Park attractions, including all the Halloween-themed attractions such as Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday 
■Earlier access to the Park beginning at 3:00 p.m. for Tuesday 6:00 p.m. events and 4:00 p.m. for Friday and Halloween 7:00 p.m. events
■Lively music so your bones can boogie
■Even more special treat stations offering both candy and healthy goodies
■Creepy crafts and activities for the whole family
■Plenty of costumed Characters to meet and greet
■Plus, lots more entertainment for little boys and ghouls!
You'll also enjoy complimentary parking for one vehicle. Larger vehicles may require an additional fee.

Dress in your Halloween best for this wicked awesome party!


----------



## stitch4336

If someone has already posted this - my apologies - just saw on the AP site and thought it was good info to share...

Costume Information

All event attendees  including adults  may dress in their favorite Halloween costume and must follow these and other guidelines as determined solely by Disney:

■Costumes should be child-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive or violent.
■Guests may wear masks. However, masks must not obstuct vision and eyes must be visible at all times.
■Guests that dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
■Costumes should not drag on the ground.
■Costumes should not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
■Costumes should not contain any weapons which resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
■Guests of all ages may only wear costumes to the Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party to which they have valid tickets. During normal Park operating hours, costumes are only permitted for Guests ages 9 and younger.
Guests that do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into the event unless their costume can be modified to meet the above standards.


----------



## stitch4336

Just read on the official Disney Parks Blog that Halloween time starts 9/17!  That's what the moderater posted today.   Looks like eveyone planning for that last week of Sept/first week of Oct will be fine.  

I just asked a question on that blog about the fireworks to try and clear of the confusion too.  Every night or only party nights???


----------



## Sherry E

stitch4336 said:


> Just read on the official Disney Parks Blog that Halloween time starts 9/17!  That's what the moderater posted today.   Looks like eveyone planning for that last week of Sept/first week of Oct will be fine.
> 
> I just asked a question on that blog about the fireworks to try and clear of the confusion too.  Every night or only party nights???



YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!

That's what Belle Ella and I were hoping for - for DLR to start Halloweentime even earlier than normal to offset the chaos of World of Color!

So Halloweentime is starting on the NEXT TO LAST FRIDAY OF SEPTEMBER - 9/17/10!  That is one week earlier than what I was planning - 9/24/10!!!!

Thank you, Stitch4336!

That is the news we have all been waiting for!!!!

Tablefor5's Information Boogie worked today!!

Awesome awesome awesome!!  September 17th is the Halloweentime start date, everyone - that's what we have been waiting to hear!!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Do you guys think all the regular places to eat will be open during the Halloween party??  I was planning on eating at PPH Grill thinking the party wouldn't start till 7 or something like at DCA, but if it starts at 4 on a Friday, it might be nice to have dinner in the park...


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Do you guys think all the regular places to eat will be open during the Halloween party??  I was planning on eating at PPH Grill thinking the party wouldn't start till 7 or something like at DCA, but if it starts at 4 on a Friday, it might be nice to have dinner in the park...



That's an excellent question!  I don't remember if, for example, WCT was open in DCA while the TOTP was happening.  Do you know if it was?

I can't imagine Disney would want to potentially lose business by making some of its restaurants inaccessible (they are lacking in dining options as is).  What do they do in WDW for MNSSHP?  Do they keep restaurants open?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Heymy

ARGH!  The most amazing fireworks are only going to be shown during the party????    Do they realize this puts a very big thorn in my side and requires me to throw all previous planning out the window?????  We had decided to skip the party this year because my girls didn't really take to it last year...but now I have to go rework the budget because there is no way we're missing Jack and his friends!!


----------



## haley's mom

WDW only opens certain table service and counter service during the parties. All parties in WDW require a special wristbands. CM's check for bands at all character greets, all rides, and all shops!  Also special party merchandise is available during the parties. Wonder if DL will do the same?


----------



## Sherry E

Heymy said:


> ARGH!  The most amazing fireworks are only going to be shown during the party????    Do they realize this puts a very big thorn in my side and requires me to throw all previous planning out the window?????  We had decided to skip the party this year because my girls didn't really take to it last year...but now I have to go rework the budget because there is no way we're missing Jack and his friends!!



I have never done the WDW MNSSHP, so I have no clue how that is run, but I must admit that I was surprised to hear that DLR is working out the fireworks this way, and making them party-exclusive - and basically only showing them on 9 nights in October - this year (four Tuesdays, four Fridays and one Sunday).  Last year, they showed them every single night.

I think it's going to tick a lot of people off, and I am guessing Disney assumes this is going to be a way to sort of lure people into MHP -because they will want to see those fantastic fireworks (anyone who saw them last year knows how amazing they are).

So, the folks who attend DLR to soak in the HalloweenTime atmosphere starting September 17th  will be getting to see all the decorations and things 2 weeks before MHP starts, but they will be missing out on the fireworks!


----------



## Sherry E

haley's mom said:


> WDW only opens certain table service and counter service during the parties. All parties in WDW require a special wristbands. CM's check for bands at all character greets, all rides, and all shops!  Also special party merchandise is available during the parties. Wonder if DL will do the same?



There is special party-only merchandise available (at least there was when it was the TOTP).  I would guess they will do the wristband thing like you described (to held determine who is a party guest and who is not during those overlapping hours in the late afternoon/early evening) and then keep open places like Cafe Orleans and Blue Bayou.  Carnation Cafe will probably be open for a while but not for the whole night.  That would be my guess, but at this rate, anything can happen!


----------



## AmyPond

Will non-party people be able to ride Space Mountain with the Halloween overlay?

We most likely will NOT be doing the party on the 1st, since we have to get up super early on the 2nd to leave town.

Do you think the party on the 1st will make the morning/afternoon Disneyland crowds heavier or lighter?  In my dream world, it would make them lighter because so many non-party locals would skip the park that day.  And party locals may only show up in the evening for the party.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Will non-party people be able to ride Space Mountain with the Halloween overlay?
> 
> We most likely will NOT be doing the party on the 1st, since we have to get up super early on the 2nd to leave town.
> 
> Do you think the party on the 1st will make the morning/afternoon Disneyland crowds heavier or lighter?  In my dream world, it would make them lighter because so many non-party locals would skip the park that day.  And party locals may only show up in the evening for the party.



According to what Heather from Disney is saying on the Parks Blog, everything that people had access to during Halloweentime last year will still be available this year - even for non-party guests - except the fireworks (which are a BIG part of the Halloweentime events).  In the text, it only addresses the fireworks as being exclusive to party guests, but SMGG and HMH are mentioned as part of the regular HalloweenTime events.

My personal guess is that the crowds will be heavier on that Friday, 10/1.  Of course, we have no real way of knowing yet.  But it's a Friday, which would mean a more crowded day anyway,  and there inevitably have got to be some folks who want to use what limited time DL is open that day to enjoy the park if they are not attending the party.  They will have all the way until 6 p.m. to enjoy it, so that's a good chunk of time for the park to get packed.  It's not like they would only have 2 hours to play and then have to leave.  They will have all day, up until party time.

We don't know for sure that it will be like this, but this would be my guess.

But I don't think it will be so horrible that you can't move around or get anything done, by any means.  I think it would be like any other really crowded day.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

WE are in for the party on the 22nd too!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Tablefor5

Sherry E said:


> Your boogie worked!  Maybe it just needed a Memorial Day twist!!  We got information!



LOL...it must have been the rock band and sunshine!
I am sooo excited for the news!!! I *cannot wait *and I think I may have to buy the MHP tixs, especiallly if that is only when the Screams will play! 
Gosh...now I need to know if there will be regular fireworks during the weekend and which ones??? Gee, each new information gets me excited but then more options and possiblities begin zooming around my head. 
And I guess it doesn't help that I have a flexible schedule for that week so I am trying to figure out the best travel dates for the most stuff not to miss!!!
Yippee!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Sherry E said:


> That's an excellent question!  I don't remember if, for example, WCT was open in DCA while the TOTP was happening.  Do you know if it was?
> 
> I can't imagine Disney would want to potentially lose business by making some of its restaurants inaccessible (they are lacking in dining options as is).  What do they do in WDW for MNSSHP?  Do they keep restaurants open?  Does anyone know?



I honestly don't remember... we went the 1st year of the ToTP, and it was from like 7-midnight... I think we only made it to about 9:30 with my (then) 3 y.o. dd.  Seems to me we were content eating the dried apple snacks and carrot sticks from the trick-or-treat stations... mostly because we had already eaten dinner.


----------



## Sherry E

Where is Belle Ella as all this exciting news is coming in?  We suddenly got an influx of major info all at one time - all because Tablefor5 did a special Memorial Day Halloweentime Information Boogie!!!

And...I think the "official" agenda and info for the overall HalloweenTime season will be released on July 16th (that's the day the rest of the MHP tickets go on sale to the general public, and the HalloweenTime agenda is usually released in mid-July).  So we still have more to look forward to!!!


----------



## iKristin

When I saw the news on Twitter and on Facebook I seriously jumped up and down in my living room hahaha. Now if only they'd release prices.


----------



## Tablefor5

Sherry E said:


> *Where is Belle Ella as all this exciting news is coming in?  *We suddenly got an influx of major info all at one time - all because Tablefor5 did a special Memorial Day Halloweentime Information Boogie!!!
> 
> And...I think the "official" agenda and info for the overall HalloweenTime season will be released on July 16th (that's the day the rest of the MHP tickets go on sale to the general public, and the HalloweenTime agenda is usually released in mid-July).  So we still have more to look forward to!!!



I was thinking the same thing...She is going to be blown away when she has to catch-up on the news


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> I was thinking the same thing...She is going to be blown away when she has to catch-up on the news



I know she has been over on her TR...hopefully she will join us soon!  Jazz will be so excited that her entire DLR trip will be full of HalloweenTime-y goodness...except for the fireworks and the MHP!


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> According to what Heather from Disney is saying on the Parks Blog, everything that people had access to during Halloweentime last year will still be available this year - even for non-party guests - except the fireworks (which are a BIG part of the Halloweentime events).  In the text, it only addresses the fireworks as being exclusive to party guests, but SMGG and HMH are mentioned as part of the regular HalloweenTime events.
> 
> My personal guess is that the crowds will be heavier on that Friday, 10/1.  Of course, we have no real way of knowing yet.  But it's a Friday, which would mean a more crowded day anyway,  and there inevitably have got to be some folks who want to use what limited time DL is open that day to enjoy the park if they are not attending the party.  They will have all the way until 6 p.m. to enjoy it, so that's a good chunk of time for the park to get packed.  It's not like they would only have 2 hours to play and then have to leave.  They will have all day, up until party time.
> 
> We don't know for sure that it will be like this, but this would be my guess.
> 
> But I don't think it will be so horrible that you can't move around or get anything done, by any means.  I think it would be like any other really crowded day.



I'm a little sad that the party is at DL this year.  On the 1st, we'll probably spend some time during the day with friends and family.  But since we'll probably have the 5-day tickets (for the three day price) I was hoping to at least go to the park for a couple hours in the evening before bed.  But it will be closed to non-party people.  So we probably won't end up using the 5th day of our tickets.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I know she has been over on her TR...hopefully she will join us soon!  Jazz will be so excited that her entire DLR trip will be full of HalloweenTime-y goodness...except for the fireworks and the MHP!



Jazz just got home from work  Figures the one day this week I'm not home is when we get info. OK, BRB, got some reading to do!


----------



## Sherry E

So, lets recap the main things we have learned today in case anyone is just now tuning in for the first time:

 HalloweenTime at Disneyland Resort will begin on Friday, September 17, 2010. 

 Mickeys Halloween Party (formerly called Mickeys Trick or Treat Party) will, indeed, be moving over to Disneyland.

 Mickeys Halloween Party will be held every Tuesday and Friday night in October, and on Halloween night, for a total of 10 nights.  The dates of the party will be:  

Fri., Oct. 1 
Tues., Oct. 5 
Fri., Oct. 8
Tues., Oct. 12 
Fri.; Oct. 15 
Tues., Oct. 19 
Fri., Oct. 22 
Tues., Oct. 26
Fri., Oct. 29
Sun., Oct. 31

 Tickets for Mickeys Halloween Party will go on sale to (we think) Disney Visa card holders, Disney Vacation Club (DVC) members and (definitely) Disneyland Resort Annual Passholders on Friday, June 4th.  Remaining tickets will go on sale to the general public on Friday, July 16th.  Prices are unknown at this time but are likely to be higher than when the Trick or Treat Party was in DCA.

 The Halloween Screams fireworks will be exclusive to Mickeys Halloween Party guests, and not shown to non-party guests during the rest of the season.

 More treat stations and more treats will be added to the MHP in DL.  

 MHP guests will have access to nearly all the attractions Disneyland park has to offerfrom the classic attractions in Fantasyland to the Halloween-themed attractions like Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We also assume that most of the DL restaurants will remain open during the MHP.

 MHP guests can start the party early and enter Disneyland at 3:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 4:00 p.m. on Fridays.  The official event starts at 6:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 7:00 p.m. on Fridays, and Halloween.  However, regular, non-MHP guests who attend DL earlier in the day on MHP days can stay until 6 p.m. on Tuesdays and until 7:00 p.m. on Fridays and Halloween, so there will be a bit of an overlap time.  We assume that a wrist band system will be put into effect to identify the MHP guests and the non-guests.  We are unclear at this time of when the MHP will end on Tuesdays and Fridays and Halloween.

 We should find out the full scoop on HalloweenTime and its agenda of activities and attractions in mid-July (Im guessing July 16, as that is when MHP tickets go on sale to the general public).  



I think that pretty much sums it up for now, unless I left out something major.


----------



## AmyPond

I missed it.  Which website said the Halloween decorations would be up by the 17th?


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I missed it.  Which website said the Halloween decorations would be up by the 17th?



It's mentioned on the same Disney Parks Blog page where the MHP info came in.  Heather from Disney is replying to comments and questions and she said Halloweentime will begin on September 17.



> Halloween Time begins September 17.


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Sherry E said:


> So, lets recap the main things we have learned today in case anyone is just now tuning in for the first time:
> 
>  HalloweenTime at Disneyland Resort will begin on Friday, September 17, 2010.
> 
>  Mickeys Halloween Party (formerly called Mickeys Trick or Treat Party) will, indeed, be moving over to Disneyland.
> 
>  Mickeys Halloween Party will be held every Tuesday and Friday night in October, and on Halloween night, for a total of 10 nights.  The dates of the party will be:
> 
> Fri., Oct. 1
> Tues., Oct. 5
> Fri., Oct. 8
> Tues., Oct. 12
> Fri.; Oct. 15
> Tues., Oct. 19
> Fri., Oct. 22
> Tues., Oct. 26
> Fri., Oct. 29
> Sun., Oct. 31
> 
>  Tickets for Mickeys Halloween Party will go on sale to (we think) Disney Visa card holders, Disney Vacation Club (DVC) members and (definitely) Disneyland Resort Annual Passholders on Friday, June 4th.  Remaining tickets will go on sale to the general public on Friday, July 16th.  Prices are unknown at this time but are likely to be higher than when the Trick or Treat Party was in DCA.
> 
>  The Halloween Screams fireworks will be exclusive to Mickeys Halloween Party guests, and not shown to non-party guests during the rest of the season.
> 
>  More treat stations and more treats will be added to the MHP in DL.
> 
>  MHP guests will have access to nearly all the attractions Disneyland park has to offerfrom the classic attractions in Fantasyland to the Halloween-themed attractions like Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We also assume that most of the DL restaurants will remain open during the MHP.
> 
>  MHP guests can start the party early and enter Disneyland at 3:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 4:00 p.m. on Fridays.  The official event starts at 6:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 7:00 p.m. on Fridays, and Halloween.  However, regular, non-MHP guests who attend DL earlier in the day on MHP days can stay until 6 p.m. on Tuesdays and until 7:00 p.m. on Fridays and Halloween, so there will be a bit of an overlap time.  We assume that a wrist band system will be put into effect to identify the MHP guests and the non-guests.  We are unclear at this time of when the MHP will end on Tuesdays and Fridays and Halloween.
> 
>  We should find out the full scoop on HalloweenTime and its agenda of activities and attractions in mid-July (Im guessing July 16, as that is when MHP tickets go on sale to the general public).
> 
> 
> 
> I think that pretty much sums it up for now, unless I left out something major.




Oh thanks so much for the information. I just can't decided if we should do the MHP or not. (never been good at decisions! ) It's just that we don't really celebrate Halloween in New Zealand and wont have any children with us. It will just be my friend and I (both late 40's). We will be in DLR Oct 3-8 and will have park tickets anyway. I guess what I'm asking is for you to sell it to me?????


----------



## Sherry E

kiwitinkerbell said:


> Oh thanks so much for the information. I just can't decided if we should do the MHP or not. (never been good at decisions! ) It's just that we don't really celebrate Halloween in New Zealand and wont have any children with us. It will just be my friend and I (both late 40's). We will be in DLR Oct 3-8 and will have park tickets anyway. I guess what I'm asking is for you to sell it to me?????



You're welcome.  We got very lucky that Tdashgirl, MattsPrincess, iKristin and stitch4336  came through with a huge part of the vital info we had all been waiting on!  Many thanks to them!  I just kind of bullet-pointed it all so people new to the thread could see the latest news.

Well, I don't know if I can convincingly sell you on going to MHP because I am not certain if I am 100% interested in going yet myself.  Price will play a big factor in that and will help me decide if getting candy, seeing extra characters in Halloween gear and posing for special photo ops, as well as seeing the Halloween Screams fireworks again, will be worth the extra money!  My friends and I also don't have kids, and we wouldn't be going to the party in costume or anything if we went.  It would just be us adults, roaming around.

One thing I have to say is that I am very, very interested to know what the layout will be for the MHP in DL.  Like, for example, they turned Pacific Wharf into Pirate's Wharf in DCA for previous TOTP's.  Can they recreate a Pirate's Wharf (or similar area) in NOS in DL, or will that be too much of a hassle with all the Haunted Mansion Holiday madness in that area?  I would also be interested to know if they are going to do anything spooky to the Castle, and maybe have some villains posing for pictures in front of it.  If yes to both of these things, that may push me more into wanting to go than to not go.


----------



## stitch4336

I don't need no convincing I'm definitely going  
We have never been at Halloween and we are SO excited to go!  We don't have children, so just two adults in their 30-somethings having a blast!  After looking at all the pictures, we ARE convinced we want to do costumes - just trying to come up with what we want to do.


----------



## 4xMommy

Okay, no flames, please.  My family doesn't "do" Halloween, and one of the reasons we specifically chose the time frame of mid-September was to avoid the Halloween decorations. (Personal preference.) Now Halloween Time will start smack dab in the middle of our trip. Will it be overwhelming? Is it like everywhere you turn there are Halloween decorations? Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Sherry E

4xMommy said:


> Okay, no flames, please.  My family doesn't "do" Halloween, and one of the reasons we specifically chose the time frame of mid-September was to avoid the Halloween decorations. (Personal preference.) Now Halloween Time will start smack dab in the middle of our trip. Will it be overwhelming? Is it like everywhere you turn there are Halloween decorations? Any info would be helpful. Thanks.



Well, one good way to gauge is if would be overwhelming for you is to kind of glance over the photos in this thread and see.  When you stand at the turnstiles to DL, there are all kinds of Disney character pumpkins over the turnstiles.  Then, you enter the park and there is a giant Mickey pumpkin right there at the beginning of Main Street.  As you walk down Main Street you will see various carved pumpkins on window sills and things.  Then you get to the Partners statue and there are Disney pumpkins all around it.

In Frontierland, they have the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree, as well as the Day of the Dead display.  You will also find the Halloween Round-Up, which is chock full of even more pumpkins.

Space Mountain will become Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, and Haunted Mansion Holiday will be in full swing.

There may be some Villains set up for photos somewhere and other characters out in their Halloween costumes (like Goofy in his skeleton outfit).

And in DCA, they usually have giant candy corn at the entrance to Candy Corn Acres.

There will be all kinds of Halloween merchandise and food items sold.

Other than those things, you can walk for long stretches of space without seeing traces of Halloweentime.  It's not as immersive and all-encompassing as Christmastime is.  This year, however, because they are shifting so much focus over to Disneyland itself and away from DCA, there may be more 'stuff' in Disneyland than there has been before.  Likewise, there may be less Halloween stuff in DCA.  But we won't know yet until it starts.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I have to admit that I've never been much of a Holloween fan, just the simple reason is do the kids really need that much candy? I do celebrate it here, as we've got alot of kids in the neighbourhood, and some of the neighbours really dress up their places for Holloween. I'm going for the simple reason that it's my one chance to experience it, and intend to go to 1 or both parties that are going to be on while I'm down there. I can't eat the candy, as I'm sugar allergic, so will be probably be bringing enough candy to feed the neighbourhood kids. If this doesn't get me into the Holloween Spirit I don't know what will. Thanks everyone for all the great info, and I'm grumbling as I won't have my AP until the end of Sept, so I can't take advantage of the early MHP ticket sales, but will stay up till midnight to book my MHP on July 15th, so I can get tickets for the dates I want. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## tdashgirl

Nice job Sherry on the recap 

I think the price will be the tipping point.  I totally get that people without kids would be hesitant to fork out the extra bucks.  If it approached WDW prices ... 

I'm not a huge fireworks person, and would still enjoy the decorations and HMH/SMGG during regular park hours.  But since we have a 6 year old daughter, the trick-or-treating and dance parties with characters will still get us to fork over the money ....


----------



## mmmears

tdashgirl said:


> Nice job Sherry on the recap
> 
> I think the price will be the tipping point.  I totally get that people without kids would be hesitant to fork out the extra bucks.  If it approached WDW prices ...
> 
> I'm not a huge fireworks person, and would still enjoy the decorations and HMH/SMGG during regular park hours.  But since we have a 6 year old daughter, the trick-or-treating and dance parties with characters will still get us to fork over the money ....



So, other than the fireworks, trick-or-treating and the dancing, is there any other reason to go to the party?  And can't we kind of see the fireworks from the plaza outside the turnstiles?  I know we can check out the decorations and the rides during the normal park hours...

I'm asking since my DD is older now and I don't think she'd like the dance parties or the trick-or-treating (and IMO we get too much candy at home as it is).  

Just wondering if maybe we should spend the night at DCA or if it's worth it to buy the tickets for the party???


----------



## tdashgirl

mmmears said:


> So, other than the fireworks, trick-or-treating and the dancing, is there any other reason to go to the party?



I think everyone's different.  Some people would view the opportunity (as an adult) to wear a costume inside Disneyland as a reason (since normally that's not allowed).  They haven't done a full disclosure on all the entertainment available yet ... but honestly right now it seems that your assessment above is correct


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> Nice job Sherry on the recap
> 
> I think the price will be the tipping point.  I totally get that people without kids would be hesitant to fork out the extra bucks.  If it approached WDW prices ...
> 
> I'm not a huge fireworks person, and would still enjoy the decorations and HMH/SMGG during regular park hours.  But since we have a 6 year old daughter, the trick-or-treating and dance parties with characters will still get us to fork over the money ....



Thanks again for being one of the contributors to the big breaking news yesterday, Tdashgirl!!  You know we were all prepared to be Halloweentime Information Boogie-ing here until our booties fell off just to get the scoop!!  So you (along with MattsPrincess, iKristin and Stitch4336) helped save us all from losing our booties!!

However, even though we got a huge chunk of info yesterday, mid-July can't come fast enough for me to get the next wave of information!  I want even more info, and we still have to get that official HalloweenTime agenda.  Then, let the planning begin!!!

Last year, the HalloweenTime agenda info came through the 
the D23 channels and someone posted it here on the DIS.  I'm sure D23 will be quick on the trigger to get the info again, but I think that the Disney Parks Blog is going to be something to keep an eye on, possibly even before D2s announces anythign.  That Heather person from Disney who does the Blog might not only post new, unexpected blogs with info between now and mid-July, but she might also offer some informative replies to some of the comments people have made about the Blog, which is what was happening yesterday - that's how we found out that HalloweenTime starts on September 17th.  It just happened to be something Heather said in one of her replies.

So let's keep all our eyes on Heather over on the Disney Parks blog and just Halloweentime Information Boogie her until she forks over the rest of the info!!!



mmmears said:


> So, other than the fireworks, trick-or-treating and the dancing, is there any other reason to go to the party?  And can't we kind of see the fireworks from the plaza outside the turnstiles?  I know we can check out the decorations and the rides during the normal park hours...
> 
> I'm asking since my DD is older now and I don't think she'd like the dance parties or the trick-or-treating (and IMO we get too much candy at home as it is).
> 
> Just wondering if maybe we should spend the night at DCA or if it's worth it to buy the tickets for the party???



You pretty much summed it up, Mmmears!!  One thing I will say about the fireworks - and I am not a big fireworks person either - is that the Halloween Screams fireworks were the only ones I would really be interested in seeing again.  You could probably view a good portion of them outside the gates, but I am not sure if you would be able to see the cool special effects with Zero flying across the sky (he is kind of hard to see even when you are in DL) and also the crystal ball that is present throughout the whole show, while various villains appear in it.  And, of course, Jack Skellington is the MC.  The music for the show is really festive (all villains-themes music or Haunted Mansion songs).


----------



## MVBowers111

I can't wait for the price information to come out! I so want to go to the Halloween party this year...and I almost have my family convinced as well! Hopefully the price won't be too ridiculous because the party is at DL this year. When we went in 2008 we had a blast and would love to be able to see the party at DL.


----------



## mmmears

tdashgirl said:


> I think everyone's different.  Some people would view the opportunity (as an adult) to wear a costume inside Disneyland as a reason (since normally that's not allowed).  They haven't done a full disclosure on all the entertainment available yet ... but honestly right now it seems that your assessment above is correct





Sherry E said:


> You pretty much summed it up, Mmmears!!  One thing I will say about the fireworks - and I am not a big fireworks person either - is that the Halloween Screams fireworks were the only ones I would really be interested in seeing again.  You could probably view a good portion of them outside the gates, but I am not sure if you would be able to see the cool special effects with Zero flying across the sky (he is kind of hard to see even when you are in DL) and also the crystal ball that is present throughout the whole show, while various villains appear in it.  And, of course, Jack Skellington is the MC.  The music for the show is really festive (all villains-themes music or Haunted Mansion songs).



Thanks to both of you.  I'm trying to figure out if it's "worth it" for us.  I'm sure that when the ticket prices come out that may help.  I'd love to see the fireworks up close, but I don't know how much that's worth to me... Ticket price x 3 =  sometimes (if it's just for the fireworks).  If I knew the park would be less crowded and the ride lines shorter that would help.  But I suspect it may be very crowded on that first night...  Guess I'll have to really think about this one...


----------



## Sherry E

mmmears said:


> Thanks to both of you.  I'm trying to figure out if it's "worth it" for us.  I'm sure that when the ticket prices come out that may help.  I'd love to see the fireworks up close, but I don't know how much that's worth to me... Ticket price x 3 =  sometimes (if it's just for the fireworks).  If I knew the park would be less crowded and the ride lines shorter that would help.  But I suspect it may be very crowded on that first night...  Guess I'll have to really think about this one...



I know what you mean!  Ticket price (whatever that figure will be) x 3 is a lot of extra money to spend to go in and get candy and see characters in costumes and watch the fireworks.  I'm in the same boat as you - I have to figure out if it's worth it for me and weigh the pros and cons of the MHP before I try to convince my friends to go!  Once the price is released (and we will have a good idea of what it is next week when the early tickets for AP holders go on sale, even though those will be cheaper than the general sale tickets), that will push me one way or the other.

Honestly, I am a little bit surprised that Disney is opting to only do the Halloween Screams fireworks for the MHP guests this year, compared to the nightly shows last year.  (I realize the TOTP was not held in DL last year, so the fact that it is now changes the whole scenario.)  That caught me off guard!  If anything, I kind of expected the ooposite to happen, meaning I thought for sure that they would run the fireworks every night, all season long, except that they may opt to not show them for the party guests because the party guests would not be paying full admission price.  I thought they would stick some other kind of entertainment in the party.  Or the other scenario was that they would do the fireworks nightly, party or no party, for everyone.  I never imagined that they would make the Halloween fireworks a party-exclusive!!  So they have spent however much money on putting that elaborate show together, only to run for a total of 10 nights in October.

To me, it seems not only like a blatant ploy to get people to spend more money and attend MHP, but it also may be a way of nudging people over to World of Color.  If DLR opts to not show 'regular' fireworks on non-party nights - and we don't yet if they will or won't - they probably figure that this will cause some folks to go wandering over to DCA in search of nighttime entertainment (assuming everyone in DL is in Fantasmic overload) and get caught up in the WoC buzz.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sherry E said:


> Honestly, I am a little bit surprised that Disney is opting to only do the Halloween Screams fireworks for the MHP guests this year, compared to the nightly shows last year........... To me, it seems not only like a blatant ploy to get people to spend more money and attend MHP, but it also may be a way of nudging people over to World of Color.



Agreed.  I don't find this news exciting at all.  As a person who enjoys fireworks it's one of the things I find more disappointing about DL when you go during the off season.  I was SO happy last Oct when the fireworks were every night - and were season specific.  It just fit's the park so well with all the Halloween decorations up.  It got me very psyched to go to DL more.  

I'm also losing interest in the very high priced special events when I know that if I went a week earlier I could have longer access to the parks for the regular admission.  If they made it truly something that didn't interfere with regular operations then I'd consider it a better value.


----------



## Sherry E

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Agreed.  I don't find this news exciting at all.  As a person who enjoys fireworks it's one of the things I find more disappointing about DL when you go during the off season.  I was SO happy last Oct when the fireworks were every night - and were season specific.  It just fit's the park so well with all the Halloween decorations up.  It got me very psyched to go to DL more.
> 
> I'm also losing interest in the very high priced special events when I know that if I went a week earlier I could have longer access to the parks for the regular admission.  If they made it truly something that didn't interfere with regular operations then I'd consider it a better value.



Reading some of the comments in response to yesterday's blog from the Heather at the Parks, it seems like some people are not happy at all about the extra money they will need to spend if they want to see fireworks.  Some of them are still not grasping that the fireworks will be shown to MHP guests only (I think that's hard for everyone to grasp!!).  Others are just excited to hear any news about HalloweenTime at all. 

It really is such a drastic change from last year, though, when the fireworks ran every single night at DL, all the way from late September to the first day of November, down to only 10 nights this year.  It may work in attracting a lot of people to spend extra money - I guess it depends on what kind of marketing and advertising DLR uses this year to promote HalloweenTime and MHP and WoC and all of it.  Maybe there will be some folks who decide to only go to DL for the hours they are allowed in on MHP days - they may choose to enter DL at 3 p.m. and stay until the party ends.  But I think a lot of folks will be ticked off about this, and those who already have multi-day Park Hoppers may not want to spend an extra $40 - $50 just to see some fireworks and get candy, or to stay in DL later that day when they could just stay in DL later the next day with their Hopper.


----------



## AmyPond

I watched part of the Halloween fireworks on youtube and really wasn't a fan.  So I'm not too sad if I miss them.  They had the potential to be good when I read about them.  But the execution was just cheesy to me.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I watched part of the Halloween fireworks on youtube and really wasn't a fan.  So I'm not too sad if I miss them.  They had the potential to be good when I read about them.  But the execution was just cheesy to me.




Oooh - do you have that clip handy to post the link here?  I am sure other folks who have not seen the fireworks yet and want to determine if they look interesting enough would want to see it.

I have seen some of the YouTube clips in the past - it doesn't translate well on YouTube, to be fair.  And I reiterate - I am not a fireworks person in general.  I couldn't care less if I catch fireworks while I am at DLR (this is probably a reason why I am apathetic about World of Color as well - that kind of thing just doesn't grab me!).  I saw enough fireworks at DL as a kid.  But the Halloween Screams ones are quite cool in person, and it's not really any cheesier than anything else Disney does, in my opinion.  It's all kind of in the same Disney style.  I would want to see them again - one more time - just to catch the things I missed the first time, but that would be it.

BUT, cool fireworks alone would not be enough to get me to shell out X number of extra dollars on a MHP ticket.  Fireworks - Halloween or otherwise - would probably be cool to see if I happened to be moseying by and caught them en route from one place to another.  I would have to base my decision of whether or not to attend MHP on the other things at the party, if the price is not too outrageous.  

The main thing that makes me want to see MHP in DL _is_ that it's _in_ DL, and I am curious to see what the set-up is and how different it is from the TOTP in DCA, and if there are any new Halloween things they put up.  That's my main draw.  But it may not be enough of a draw to get me to shell out the money!!  I can do without the bite-sized Mr. Goodbars.


----------



## Kiwianna

Why am I so interested in all of this when we won't even be going until late
in 2011?


----------



## Sherry E

Kiwianna said:


> Why am I so interested in all of this when we won't even be going until late
> in 2011?


----------



## AmyPond

Here's one - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlb_iPg1g7Q

I think the main reason I think it's extra cheesy is because instead of the actual versions of the songs (like Grim Grinning Ghosts and Poor Unfortunate Souls) they used weird pop versions.  It made is so very lame.

I love Remember...Dreams Come True.  I love that they used actual sounds and stuff from the rides.  If the Halloween fireworks used actual songs, I'd love it.  But for me, the pop version is a big fail in my book.


----------



## mmmears

One more question -- Does anyone know how many tickets they sell per party?

I'm really just wondering how crowded the park will be then.  If it's crowded with long lines for the rides and if I have to wait a couple of hours on Main St. to be able to watch the fireworks, I think I'll pass on this one.  

If it's pretty empty compared to normal nights, then I can see an added benefit for the extra money spent.


----------



## iKristin

It won't be packed I doubt, since even at TOTP they didn't sell TONS of tickets so that it was jam packed, they sold just enough. I hope they do the same with this one


----------



## Spacepest

Oh wow. 

I was totally not planning on going to DL around Halloween this year--last year's visit was a total disaster due to the crowds. For the record, we're out of towners who were going to DL in October every year for the past decade, with usually light crowds around that time. Last year was awful. We were there for three weekdays in mid October, and after 3pm every day the park became total gridlock, with people camping out for the fireworks for hours. We couldn't get  a good view of the fireworks on any of the days we were there due to the crowds, and Space Mountain was only approachable with a Fastpass. After 5pm half the rides in the park were shut down to accomodate the fireworks and there were huge lines on everything left open. ON a week day!   We also spent hardly a dime in the park because we spent so much time navigating the crowds (except for food. Strangely enough, the only places empty were the sit down restaurants). A week in Anaheim, and we didn't even attempt to go to either park on a weekend...we could see lines of cars backing up the freeway to DL from our hotel room window though! 

I'm seriously considering buying tickets to one of the parties if attendance is capped at a reasonable level. I'd love to be able to watch the fireworks in a less crowded setting and go "trick or treating" for candy. Hmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sherry E

mmmears said:


> One more question -- Does anyone know how many tickets they sell per party?
> 
> I'm really just wondering how crowded the park will be then.  If it's crowded with long lines for the rides and if I have to wait a couple of hours on Main St. to be able to watch the fireworks, I think I'll pass on this one.
> 
> If it's pretty empty compared to normal nights, then I can see an added benefit for the extra money spent.



By the way, did you view the link AmyPond posted above to the Halloween Screams fireworks on YouTube?  I wondered what you thought of them (even though YouTube doesn't do them justice) and if you thought it would be enough of a draw for you to go to the MHP.  I am still on the fence!

Okay, to answer your question - and I can only address the TOTP from 2008 because that was the one I went to, but maybe someone else can address the crowds from last year's TOTP - it was surprisingly not as un-crowded in DCA as I expected it to be.  When we first entered DCA, there were already all sorts of people milling about underneath the Golden Gate Bridge, and as we moved further into DCA, it was quite crowded all around the Hollywood Backlot area.  Lines were not long for the treat stations at first, but as the night progressed, the lines grew.  The dance floor areas were quite busy.  It was not too crowded in the Condor Flats area, and it was not too crowded in the Paradise Pier area, except for the TSMM line.  But over in the Hollywood area and around Candy Corn Acres and at the entry way to DCA, it was quite jam-packed with people.  There were also these weird human scarecrow dudes around the A Bug's Land area, talking to guests as they passed by.

On the one hand I could see that because DL is so much larger than DCA, people will spread out and it won't seem crowded at all.  The other scenario I envision is that they will sell many more tickets to MHP than they sold to the TOTP and more people will show up, making it seem as crowded as the TOTP did in DCA.

If they are keeping all the rides open in DL, at least people will not all congregate in one spot.  But I would bet that the Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday lines will still be long.

A lot of it depends on where they stick the character photo ops and the treat stations too.  We waited in a looooooooong line for Jack Sparrow and a looooooong line for Woody.  There was no shortage of people waiting for photos, that's for sure.

ETA: I should mention that we did the TOTP on opening night in 2008, so that could have contributed to the crowds we encountered.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Here's one - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlb_iPg1g7Q
> 
> I think the main reason I think it's extra cheesy is because instead of the actual versions of the songs (like Grim Grinning Ghosts and Poor Unfortunate Souls) they used weird pop versions.  It made is so very lame.
> 
> I love Remember...Dreams Come True.  I love that they used actual sounds and stuff from the rides.  If the Halloween fireworks used actual songs, I'd love it.  But for me, the pop version is a big fail in my book.



By the way, AmyPond - thanks so much for digging up that link and posting it!  I think people who are on the fence about going to the MHP may want to see it to help them decide.  Heck, I may even have to watch it again to help ME decide!!



Spacepest said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> I was totally not planning on going to DL around Halloween this year--last year's visit was a total disaster due to the crowds. For the record, we're out of towners who were going to DL in October every year for the past decade, with usually light crowds around that time. Last year was awful. We were there for three weekdays in mid October, and after 3pm every day the park became total gridlock, with people camping out for the fireworks for hours. We couldn't get  a good view of the fireworks on any of the days we were there due to the crowds, and Space Mountain was only approachable with a Fastpass. After 5pm half the rides in the park were shut down to accomodate the fireworks and there were huge lines on everything left open. ON a week day!   We also spent hardly a dime in the park because we spent so much time navigating the crowds (except for food. Strangely enough, the only places empty were the sit down restaurants). A week in Anaheim, and we didn't even attempt to go to either park on a weekend...we could see lines of cars backing up the freeway to DL from our hotel room window though!
> 
> I'm seriously considering buying tickets to one of the parties if attendance is capped at a reasonable level. I'd love to be able to watch the fireworks in a less crowded setting and go "trick or treating" for candy. Hmm, decisions, decisions.



I agree - we only did one day in late October last year, unlike the previous years where we did multi-day stays in early October or late September, but I could tell that the crowd level in DL had risen substantially in comparison to the previous years.  It was packed.  The crowds that congregated around SMGG and HMH at night were crazy and off-putting.  I was thinking it had to do with the massive number of SoCal AP holders, but I think the SoCal AP holders were blocked at the time we went...which was worrisome because then it just meant that it was crazy busy in general!!!  

And then, in December, when we went back...yikes!!!  That was even worse!!


----------



## Tablefor5

Thanks AmyPond for posting a link for the Screams. I then went ahead and checked-out some more videos. I agree with the music, a little "cheesy" and not the good DL kind. The only reason I was thinking about the MHP this year would be for the fireworks, now not so sure...We are already going to be on day 5 or 6 by then. My kids would be "done" with DL (in the kid way)
I know when we went in 08, it was the last day of our trip and the kids barely lasted until 9:30pm. DH and I walked around the park with all 3 kids in the double stroller ...and I made-up my mind not to go this year during our visit thinking it was going to be at DCA.
Really, I would be ok not going to MHP this year. The HalloweenTime decorations are enough to fill my pumpkin-side.
It would be great if Screams was playing on non-MHP nights, but doesn't sound that way. I was a little sad but then I thought "Maybe they will continue RDCT...I can see Tink & DUmbo fly" we missed these on our last trip and I was reallllly sad...so maybe there is a positive for me!!!
(side-note: wishing for a non-Halloween fireworks during HalloweenTime heehee)


----------



## mmmears

Sherry E said:


> By the way, did you view the link AmyPond posted above to the Halloween Screams fireworks on YouTube?  I wondered what you thought of them (even though YouTube doesn't do them justice) and if you thought it would be enough of a draw for you to go to the MHP.  I am still on the fence!



Yes, I did watch it. I liked it from what I could tell -- watching on a laptop screen is not nearly as good as being there.  But I'm still on the fence as well.  If it's crowded, then no way.  If not, I'll consider it...  We would be trying for opening night, so I think that will just make things worse.  Really, I can see just spending the evening at DCA or touring all day and then heading back to the hotel early...  Still not at ALL sure though...


----------



## Sherry E

Tablefor5 said:


> Thanks AmyPond for posting a link for the Screams. I then went ahead and checked-out some more videos. I agree with the music, a little "cheesy" and not the good DL kind. The only reason I was thinking about the MHP this year would be for the fireworks, now not so sure...We are already going to be on day 5 or 6 by then. My kids would be "done" with DL (in the kid way)
> I know when we went in 08, it was the last day of our trip and the kids barely lasted until 9:30pm. DH and I walked around the park with all 3 kids in the double stroller ...and I made-up my mind not to go this year during our visit thinking it was going to be at DCA.
> Really, I would be ok not going to MHP this year. The HalloweenTime decorations are enough to fill my pumpkin-side.
> It would be great if Screams was playing on non-MHP nights, but doesn't sound that way. I was a little sad but then I thought "Maybe they will continue RDCT...I can see Tink & DUmbo fly" we missed these on our last trip and I was reallllly sad...so maybe there is a positive for me!!!
> (side-note: wishing for a non-Halloween fireworks during HalloweenTime heehee)



Spacemermaid was just saying over in the other thread - with the announcement of the HalloweenTime date and the MHP info - that it would be bad if people pay extra $$$ to specifically see the Halloween fireworks on MHP nights, and DLR ends up having to postpone them or cancel them due to wind!!  Unfortunately, those of us who live in SoCal know that October is so dry and often windy that it contributes to those horrible fires you see on the news every year.  So running any kinds of fireworks during October is always a gamble.  And I do remember, back in 2008, that some regular fireworks had to be cancelled due to wind.  I don't think it happens often at all, but imagine if you are the unlucky person who shells out extra cash for MHP because you really want to see those fireworks, and they get cancelled!!! 




mmmears said:


> Yes, I did watch it. I liked it from what I could tell -- watching on a laptop screen is not nearly as good as being there.  But I'm still on the fence as well.  If it's crowded, then no way.  If not, I'll consider it...  We would be trying for opening night, so I think that will just make things worse.  Really, I can see just spending the evening at DCA or touring all day and then heading back to the hotel early...  Still not at ALL sure though...



Opening night willl probably be very crowded.  I think that's a safe bet.  See, I thought when the TOTP was in the $30-ish range, it was fairly reasonable.  It didn't mean I was going to attend every year, but it was reasonable.  Now, if they hike up the price to something closer to $50 for the general public, for me to even consider it they would have to pack in a lot of more 'stuff' all over DL - more decorations throughout the park, more characters (especially rare ones), just more in general.  I don't know if the money is worth it as it stands now, though I would be intrigued to see the layout inside of DL and see what's there.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## iKristin

EEEEEPP Can't wait to buy my tickets on Friday!!! Do we know if tickets usually post at Midnight or not until later in the morning??


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> Unfortunately, those of us who live in SoCal know that October is so dry and often windy that it contributes to those horrible fires you see on the news every year.  So running any kinds of fireworks during October is always a gamble.



  Good point!  I totally forgot about that.  We were there for a week during Halloween time and they kept cancelling the fireworks due to wind.  It was no big deal, we figured we'd catch it sometime during the week (and we did) but if it's only on party nights ... ack.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sherry E said:


> Spacemermaid was just saying over in the other thread - with the announcement of the HalloweenTime date and the MHP info - that it would be bad if people pay extra $$$ to specifically see the Halloween fireworks on MHP nights, and DLR ends up having to postpone them or cancel them due to wind!!



Excellent point about the cancellations!  I like to have a couple of possible days planned for fireworks in case one is cancelled - which seems to happen at least one night we are there.  It seems like they are trying to make the DL Halloween like the WDW one but are forgetting that there are differences.


----------



## Sherry E

I wonder if you guys have been reading the follow-up comments to Heather Hust Rivera's Mickey's Halloween Party update from last week on the Disney Parks Blog.  There are some strong opinions about the MHP being in DL this year.  Some folks are definitely not happy about it, and not happy that the Halloween Screams fireworks are being kept from them unless they fork over another chunk of cash (and that amount is a mystery for another few days).  But there are a few who seem to be very happy about it.  (I wonder how many of the people who replied belong to the DIS?)  This was one of the comments in favor of MHP being in DL, and in favor of the fireworks being exclusive:



> _ I am THRILLED that the Halloween party will be at Disneyland this year and very happy that Halloween Screams will be a part of the party. As as an premium pass holder who is not local it will be so nice to be able to enjoy the fireworks without crowds of those that live close desending into Disneyland just to see the fireworks every night.
> 
> Keep these types of events coming to entice us vacationers to come back to Disneyland. I was there last year for Halloween time and have now booked my stay at the Disneyland Hotel for a week in Oct. to come to this event! Can’t wait for the tickets to go on sale. We’re going to buy tickets for all the nights we are there that the event will be held!!
> 
> Thank you Disneyland for doing events like this for those of us that vacation at the Disneyland Resort!!!!!!_



Because of all the talk about the mass numbers of AP holders (and many of them being SoCal AP holders), I get the feeling that if there are any crazy crowds these days at DLR, folks will assume that it's all people who live close descending on the park and crowding it up, scaring potentional vacationers away.

I know the huge number of AP holders in general can't be denied or ignored - isn't it something like over one million and counting?  It is clearly affecting attendance and crowd levels in general.  But I do feel bad that the SoCal AP holders are kind of inadvertently getting the blame, even if they just took advantage of the great offers Disney provided.  I have a hunch that there are all kinds of other, unaccounted-for, non-categorized crowds (non-AP holders) that are coming from somewhere too.  

In this day and age, we are all looking for great deals on something - whether it's groceries, clothes, toys for the kids, movies/entertainment, household items, etc.  If someone offers us a great deal, we will most likely take it.  The SoCal AP holders took the great deal that was offered.  And for whatever reason, the crowds at DLR got worse in the last year and a half.  BUT it may not be all AP holder-related because all the SoCal APs were blocked when we were there in December last year and yet, it was more crowded than I had ever seen it in years!!  So those crowds were either because of upper level AP holders or they came from somewhere else!  (For the record, my AP expired in October last year but I hope to get another one eventually.)  And with World of Color rapidly approaching (I saw the commercial for it on TV this morning), crowds may increase all over DLR in general.  This coming HalloweenTime season and Holiday season could look entirely different (crowd-wise) than they looked last year.

Anyway, I just thought the commentary in response to Heather's blog and the perspectives were quite interesting.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

This is just a personal observation, but I've noticed lately that there have been more attacks on the AP holders in general on this board. I intend to pickup a Premium Annual Pass for my trip simply because that I'm going on 2 trips 4 months apart, and the savings I'm getting far outweigh the cost of the AP. That being said, it's so easy to blame the AP holders, and in particular the SOCAL AP holders for the increase in congestion in the parks, and I personally think that these people have just as much rights to be in the parks as those who don't visit the park as often. AP holders (any of them) have paid good money for the priviledge of going to the parks as often within their AP's that they have bought, and to use the AP holders as a scapegoat for the large crowds in the parks is not right. It's so easy to blame those who go on a regular basis, and not the people who visit the parks not as often. Just something that I've noticed lately, and not meant to offend anyone. Am looking forward to booking my MHP tickets on July 16th, and will probably book the MHP for both days that it's on while I'm down there. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> Good point!  I totally forgot about that.  We were there for a week during Halloween time and they kept cancelling the fireworks due to wind.  It was no big deal, we figured we'd catch it sometime during the week (and we did) but if it's only on party nights ... ack.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Excellent point about the cancellations!  I like to have a couple of possible days planned for fireworks in case one is cancelled - which seems to happen at least one night we are there.  It seems like they are trying to make the DL Halloween like the WDW one but are forgetting that there are differences.



Ohhh....I know if I, for some reason, decided that I must see the Halloween Screams fireworks again this year, and that was my sole reason for doing the MHP, I would be ticked if the wind interfered!!  That's not to say that there isn't anything else fun to see and do at the MHP because there most certainly is, but if I were using those fireworks as my deciding factor and then they were postponed, I would be mad - mad at the wind (even though I know it is always a possibility in October), mad at Disney for not running the fireworks every night like they did last year, mad at myself for spending the money, etc.



BELEDOZER said:


> This is just a personal observation, but I've noticed lately that there have been more attacks on the AP holders in general on this board. I intend to pickup a Premium Annual Pass for my trip simply because that I'm going on 2 trips 4 months apart, and the savings I'm getting far outweigh the cost of the AP. That being said, it's so easy to blame the AP holders, and in particular the SOCAL AP holders for the increase in congestion in the parks, and I personally think that these people have just as much rights to be in the parks as those who don't visit the park as often. AP holders (any of them) have paid good money for the priviledge of going to the parks as often within their AP's that they have bought, and to use the AP holders as a scapegoat for the large crowds in the parks is not right. It's so easy to blame those who go on a regular basis, and not the people who visit the parks not as often. Just something that I've noticed lately, and not meant to offend anyone. Am looking forward to booking my MHP tickets on July 16th, and will probably book the MHP for both days that it's on while I'm down there. Have a great day!
> 
> Trish



You're right, Trish. I have noticed a lot of it, too, and I do feel bad that it has come down to that.  As I said earlier, we all look for good deals on things where we can get them, and people do that with the AP too, whether it's by using the payment plan or by getting a lower level SoCal AP or whatever.  Again, the numbers can't be ignored, so yes, all the million + AP holders would certainly contribute to an increase in business and crowds in DLR, but that's what Disney wants.  They want more business.  And unless we are following every person around in the park, monitoring who spends what amount of money on which things or which food and whether or not they are locals or non-locals, AP holders or non-AP holders, we can't really say which group spends the most money.

I am a semi-local (if you consider living in Los Angeles local to Anaheim) currently without an AP, and when I go to DLR, I spend as if I were visiting DLR from another state.  I never presume that I will be able to get back there any time I want because you never know what can happen.  I have not been able to get there whenever I want so I make the most of it when I DO get there.  So I eat at Goofy's Kitchen, I buy little Halloween or Christmas knick knacks, I eat at other DLR restaurants, I buy the PhotoPass CDs and - if money allows - I stay onsite, at one of the DLR hotels (I would much rather stay onsite for several nights than do a one-day trip and go home).

All I know is that my day at DLR in December last year was waaaaaaay busier than October and waaaaaaaaaaaay busier than the exact same time of year in December 2008 and December 2007, and all the SoCal AP holders were blocked on that day.  So those crowds came from some other source.  I mean, seriously - the line for Haunted Mansion Holiday was 45 minutes long before 11:00 a.m., and the wall of people around IASW Holiday at night was c-r-r-a-a-a-a-a-z-z-z-z-zy-y-y-y-y!!!


----------



## Disney Dreams

BELLEDOZER said:


> This is just a personal observation, but I've noticed lately that there have been more attacks on the AP holders in general on this board. I intend to pickup a Premium Annual Pass for my trip simply because that I'm going on 2 trips 4 months apart, and the savings I'm getting far outweigh the cost of the AP. That being said, it's so easy to blame the AP holders, and in particular the SOCAL AP holders for the increase in congestion in the parks, and I personally think that these people have just as much rights to be in the parks as those who don't visit the park as often. AP holders (any of them) have paid good money for the priviledge of going to the parks as often within their AP's that they have bought, and to use the AP holders as a scapegoat for the large crowds in the parks is not right. It's so easy to blame those who go on a regular basis, and not the people who visit the parks not as often. Just something that I've noticed lately, and not meant to offend anyone. Am looking forward to booking my MHP tickets on July 16th, and will probably book the MHP for both days that it's on while I'm down there. Have a great day!
> 
> Trish



Sadly, it has been a trend for a while here on the DISBoards.

Disney is a business.  A busy Park is a good thing from a business perspective.  Tourists want no crowds.  These two goals conflict.  The easy scapegoat?  The AP holder... and it's sad that DIS'ers often go that route, but it's true.  

Get your AP.  Use its privileges to the height that you are able and enjoy.  You paid it! 

- Dreams


----------



## katrina88

Hi Fellow Disney Lovers!!!!!!!!

Thanks so much for all the info provided on all the boards! I am an avid viewer! 
Just a quick question! I am planning a trip down to DL for the last week of September, now I just want to be clear on something.
I understand all the decorations will be up by then, but will there still be the regular fireworks and fantasmic? The Halloween Party starts in October with the separate fireworks, but I just want to make sure that we will be able to catch at least the regular ones 

Thank you!!


----------



## Sherry E

katrina88 said:


> Hi Fellow Disney Lovers!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the info provided on all the boards! I am an avid viewer!
> Just a quick question! I am planning a trip down to DL for the last week of September, now I just want to be clear on something.
> I understand all the decorations will be up by then, but will there still be the regular fireworks and fantasmic? The Halloween Party starts in October with the separate fireworks, but I just want to make sure that we will be able to catch at least the regular ones
> 
> Thank you!!



Hello there!  Welcome!

I think your question is an excellent one, and also a mystery at the moment!  I would imagine that regular fireworks would have to be scheduled for somewhere in there on non-party nights, but no one knows for sure yet.  I think the exclusivity of the Halloween Screams fireworks took everyone by surprise.  In that Disney Parks Blog installment by Heather last week, nothing was ever said about regular fireworks.


----------



## MattsPrincess

So, i've been thinking, and i'm curious how this is all going to effect the Happy Haunts (right? lol) Tour. It seems like most of the reviews of it said it was an "ok" tour but that the main draw was the reserved seating for Halloween Screams. I wonder how/if they are going to replace that incentive for this tour. I guess if they DO show RDCT on non-MHP nights, they could just include seating for them. But if not, what could they put in it's place to draw people into taking the tour? Special souvenier? Included meal? More rides while on the tour? Or maybe they just won't have it at all this year. 

Dh and I are so excited for our trip now! I am slightly worried the shift with all the party stuff will make crowds a bit heavier than we were planning on. Not overly tho. We plan to buy tickets to the one party that will be happening during our stay, tuesday the 5th. I'm gonna stay up all night on July 15th to get them! lol. I would be soooo devastated if our day sold out before I could get them. It makes me feel like they should limit you to only buying tickets for one date at a time. It doesn't seem fair that I could miss out on my _one_ chance to go because someone else bought tickets to every single date during their stay. I'd be so bummed if I didn't get to go at all so that someone else could go for the third time in a week, you know? Ok, rant over, lol. We're very excited to go and I can't wait to (hopefully) buy tickets to the party and start really planning everything.


----------



## Sherry E

Good question, MattsPrincess.  I wonder what they were doing on the Halloween Haunts tour before last year.  Wasn't last year the first year of Halloween Screams?  So if it didn't exist in 2008, I wonder what was in its place as the incentive in previous years.  I just remember hearing that the folks on the tour got to ride Tower of Terror and Haunted Mansion Holiday and use the Fast Pass line (and I guess last year, they added in a ride on Ghost Galaxy as well).  Beyond that, I don't know what they did.  I wonder if everyone got seats for regular fireworks.

I wish DLR would suddenly surprise us and say, "We're having a Halloween parade in DL this year on non-MHP nights!"  But I doubt that will happen.  They want people to have a reason to go to the MHP or over to DCA to see WoC, so to add anything new in DL on non-party nights would only reverse that strategy.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I have a question for you Sherry...do you think the World of Chaos will be on the same days as the MHP?? I'm planning on getting a ticket for the MHP on Oct 5th, and am debating if I want to do WOC instead of the MHP on Oct 8th. If the WOC reserved section is standing room only, it may limit my options because of my bad back. Any info regarding this would be appreciated. 

Trish


----------



## soaringirl

Hi! I've read some of the previous post (sorry, didn't go through all!), and there are some comments about been more crowded than regular times..
I'm arriving at DLR on Sept 17th from San Diego, and plan to be at DL/DCA that Friday, on Saturday 18th and Monday 20th (half day). I was worried about weekends crowds, would that date be worse??? what should I expect? 
thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> I have a question for you Sherry...do you think the World of Chaos will be on the same days as the MHP?? I'm planning on getting a ticket for the MHP on Oct 5th, and am debating if I want to do WOC instead of the MHP on Oct 8th. If the WOC reserved section is standing room only, it may limit my options because of my bad back. Any info regarding this would be appreciated.
> 
> Trish



Well, I probably know about as much as you do about World of Chaos. (I'm just giggling at that nickname for it - it's funny!)  From everything I have read in the various World of Color-related threads and just general info, the impression that I am getting is that this is a big deal for DLR, and they are kind of hanging their hat on this as a means of bringing lots of folks into DCA - pronto!  Whether or not that's what actually will happen is yet to be seen.  We still don't know if thousands and thousands of folks are going to be excited about World of Chaos right away, or if they may wait and see it later on, after the initial buzz dies down a bit.

In any case, just because I think WoC is such a big deal to DLR and they are investing so much in it and making sure everything is right, I have a feeling they will probably be running it every possible night they can manage for a long while.  They are probably counting on (hoping) that anyone who chooses not to pay extra $$$ for the MHP will mosey across the Esplanade and see WoC.  So I have a hunch it will be showing on all the MHP nights and every other night for as long as they can swing it.

I think all the reserved viewing areas are supposed to be standing.  Of course, World of Chaos has not started yet, but from all that we have heard, it appears that there are no seats of any kind.  It's all standing.



soaringirl said:


> Hi! I've read some of the previous post (sorry, didn't go through all!), and there are some comments about been more crowded than regular times..
> I'm arriving at DLR on Sept 17th from San Diego, and plan to be at DL/DCA that Friday, on Saturday 18th and Monday 20th (half day). I was worried about weekends crowds, would that date be worse??? what should I expect?
> thanks!



My guess - and it's only a guess based on what crowds have done in the past - is that September 17th will probably be somewhat crowded mid-day on through nighttime, because HalloweenTime starts on that day this year and it will draw lots of people to come and see it after work and school.  Possibly the 18th could be crowded as well.  Still, I don't know if there is anything to indicate that it will be crazy crowded.  I tend to think it will not be that bad in September (unless World of Color attracts loads and loads of people).  I think October is far worse in terms of crowds, because that's when certain school breaks kick in, Columbus Day and other things happen to draw many more folks to DLR in October.  In mid-late September, lots of folks are still in school and there are no major holiday breaks in that period of time.  

So, September 17th and 18th might me more crowded than, say, a weekend when it's not HalloweenTime or Christmastime, etc., but I don't think it will be unruly or intolerable.  Again, it's just a guess.  I am envisioning that October will be much worse in terms of crowds.


----------



## AmyPond

I think blaming AP's for crowds is ridiculous.  I mean, yes, there are a lot of APs and so yes, they can make it crowded.  But I do not understand why people harbor such animosity towards AP holders.  

AP holders are just as entitled to go to the parks and have a good time as out of state people.  Just because they can go often doesn't mean they have any less right to see and do things in the parks.

I had an AP when I lived out there and we went all the time.  I paid good money for that premium AP so I was definitely going to use it as often as possible.  I also almost always ate food in the parks and purchased merchandise.  AP holders are good for Disney because they fork over all kinds of cash.

If people want to get angry, they should get angry at Disney for allowing as many AP holders as they do.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

FYI: no dates sold out until mid/late September last year. That was for the first night. Halloween weekend sold out around the first of October. My understanding is that they reserve tickets for the general public and APs cannot "sell out" a date before they open to the public.


----------



## soaringirl

Sherry E said:


> My guess - and it's only a guess based on what crowds have done in the past - is that September 17th will probably be somewhat crowded mid-day on through nighttime, because HalloweenTime starts on that day this year and it will draw lots of people to come and see it after work and school.  Possibly the 18th could be crowded as well.  Still, I don't know if there is anything to indicate that it will be crazy crowded.  I tend to think it will not be that bad in September (unless World of Color attracts loads and loads of people).  I think October is far worse in terms of crowds, because that's when certain school breaks kick in, Columbus Day and other things happen to draw many more folks to DLR in October.  In mid-late September, lots of folks are still in school and there are no major holiday breaks in that period of time.
> 
> So, September 17th and 18th might me more crowded than, say, a weekend when it's not HalloweenTime or Christmastime, etc., but I don't think it will be unruly or intolerable.  Again, it's just a guess.  I am envisioning that October will be much worse in terms of crowds.


Thanks Sherry!! Your input is greatly appreciated, even if it's just a guess!  I'm already getting used to the idea that it's going to be crowded, so no nasty surprises..


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Thanks for the info Sherry on the World of Chaos. It sounds like the MHP will be a better fit for me for both days that it's going to be on while I'm there, as it doesn't involve a lot of standing/sitting for long periods of time. D)(&^%^&^)M back is giving me a severe amt of grief, and am trying to get it in some form of shape including losing 24 lbs before the trip to beat it into submission. Wish I could trade it in for a 20 year olds back at the moment (grumble, grumble, grumble!!) Have a great evening!

Trish


----------



## canadadisney

Thank-you so much for posting all of this info. I have been following the news in this thread from the beginning and have gained so much info for our upcoming trip. We are going Oct 5-9 and plan on attending the Halloween party on the 5th. I understand tickets will be going on sale in July. Can you purchase tickets online or only on the phone? If it is online, can you purchase online from Canada? Do they ship the tickets? What time do you think the tickets will go on sale?


----------



## Vala

canadadisney said:


> Thank-you so much for posting all of this info. I have been following the news in this thread from the beginning and have gained so much info for our upcoming trip. We are going Oct 5-9 and plan on attending the Halloween party on the 5th. I understand tickets will be going on sale in July. Can you purchase tickets online or only on the phone? If it is online, can you purchase online from Canada? Do they ship the tickets? What time do you think the tickets will go on sale?



You can purchase online and have the tickets e-mailed to you, that's what I did last year. (I'm in Germany.) They do ship, but the charges for that were quite high for international orders.

The AP tickets went on sale around noon my time, so early morning East Coast time.


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> FYI: no dates sold out until mid/late September last year. That was for the first night. Halloween weekend sold out around the first of October. My understanding is that they reserve tickets for the general public and APs cannot "sell out" a date before they open to the public.



Thank you so much for that information. That give me some hope that tickets will be available for Oct.1 party when they go on sale to the general public. 

I am a little panicked cause my DS3 is looking forward to it and he already has his costume picked up.


----------



## Sherry E

soaringirl said:


> Thanks Sherry!! Your input is greatly appreciated, even if it's just a guess!  I'm already getting used to the idea that it's going to be crowded, so no nasty surprises..





BELLEDOZER said:


> Thanks for the info Sherry on the World of Chaos. It sounds like the MHP will be a better fit for me for both days that it's going to be on while I'm there, as it doesn't involve a lot of standing/sitting for long periods of time. D)(&^%^&^)M back is giving me a severe amt of grief, and am trying to get it in some form of shape including losing 24 lbs before the trip to beat it into submission. Wish I could trade it in for a 20 year olds back at the moment (grumble, grumble, grumble!!) Have a great evening!
> 
> Trish



Soaringirl and Trish - you are both very welcome!  We are all kind of learning things together and sharing info with each other, so it's a group effort!  Thanks, everyone, for continuing to stay tuned in and active in the Halloween at DL super thread.  And keep that Halloweentime Information Boogie rolling along...






canadadisney said:


> Thank-you so much for posting all of this info. I have been following the news in this thread from the beginning and have gained so much info for our upcoming trip. We are going Oct 5-9 and plan on attending the Halloween party on the 5th. I understand tickets will be going on sale in July. Can you purchase tickets online or only on the phone? If it is online, can you purchase online from Canada? Do they ship the tickets? What time do you think the tickets will go on sale?



Hi, Canadadisney!  Welcome, and thanks for sticking with us!


----------



## tdashgirl

I'm a N. California person and have had APs on and off the past 4 years.  I don't renew them annually, I let them expire and get a new one sometime during my next visit.  I get an AP because it makes sense if you visit more than once a year - for ticket cost as well as discounts on food (and sometimes merchandise).  It doesn't offend me in the least when people talk about the effect APs have on the park.  It's just reality -- the increase in APs has changed the traffic patterns in the park.  I think it's better to talk about it and be prepared for it   Now if someone on the boards just wants to slam APers, that's their deal and I just ignore it


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> I'm a N. California person and have had APs on and off the past 4 years.  I don't renew them annually, I let them expire and get a new one sometime during my next visit.  I get an AP because it makes sense if you visit more than once a year - for ticket cost as well as discounts on food (and sometimes merchandise).  It doesn't offend me in the least when people talk about the effect APs have on the park.  It's just reality -- the increase in APs has changed the traffic patterns in the park.  I think it's better to talk about it and be prepared for it   Now if someone on the boards just wants to slam APers, that's their deal and I just ignore it



Oh, absolutely!  The AP is a great deal for anyone who goes to DLR more than once in a year - even just two weekend trips in one year will justify the cost of it for me.  First of all, when I do "weekend" trips, they are usually extended weekend trips, like 4 days and 3 nights.  So if I do that kind of a trip twice in one year (let's say, once for Halloweentime and once for Christmastime), it has already proven its worth just in admission alone.

Second, I love to stay onsite at any of the DLR hotels.  Last year I just couldn't swing it because my money situation was hideous.  But I don't stay offsite when I do weekend trips.  I either do a one-day trip and go home at night (that's called an "I'm Broke Trip"), or I stay onsite.  (That's not to say I will never stay at HoJo's or any of the Good Neighbors, because I probably will at some point in the future.)  I like the full immersion of staying onsite.  So the AP instantly comes in handy with the nifty AP rates, or even with the standard AP discount you get when there are no 'AP9' or 'AP10' rates or whatever.

Also, we always eat all of our meals on DLR property.  So whether we eat in DTD, at one of the restaurants in the hotels or at a restaurant in the parks, it helps to have that AP to whip out for the 15% discount (I had a PAP the last time I had an AP).  You can be sure that I felt the pain of not having an AP when we went to my favorite place, Goofy's Kitchen, for our December breakfast last year and paid the regular, non-discounted price!!  Yikes!!

I don't buy as much merchandise as I used to at DLR because the budget just doesn't allow for it, but I can't resist certain HalloweenTime or Christmastime items (as you can see from my merchandise photos in this thread and the "Disney at Christmas" thread).  It helps to have an AP to cut the cost a little.

Now, if Disney starts trying to emulate WDW by making all kinds of things suddenly exclusive to separate ticketed events (like they are doing with Halloween Screams this year) - for example, suddenly making the 'snow' that falls on Main Street during the holidays, and the little light display that runs from the Castle up Main Street to the Christmas tree, party exclusives - and I have to shell out all kinds of money on top of my AP price, then I might not be so thrilled, and Disney and I might have to have a little talk.....but we will cross that bridge when we get to it!!


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!

(I am actually going to repost my recap from the other day, for anyone who happens to just be tuning into this thread/page today.)




So, let’s recap the main things we have learned in case anyone is just now tuning in for the first time:

• HalloweenTime at Disneyland Resort will begin on Friday, September 17, 2010. 

• Mickey’s Halloween Party (formerly called Mickey’s Trick or Treat Party) will, indeed, be moving over to Disneyland.

• Mickey’s Halloween Party will be held every Tuesday and Friday night in October, and on Halloween night, for a total of 10 nights.  The dates of the party will be:  

Fri., Oct. 1 
Tues., Oct. 5 
Fri., Oct. 8
Tues., Oct. 12 
Fri.; Oct. 15 
Tues., Oct. 19 
Fri., Oct. 22 
Tues., Oct. 26
Fri., Oct. 29
Sun., Oct. 31

• Tickets for Mickey’s Halloween Party will go on sale to (we think) Disney Visa card holders, Disney Vacation Club (DVC) members and (definitely) Disneyland Resort Annual Passholders on Friday, June 4th.  Remaining tickets will go on sale to the general public on Friday, July 16th.  Prices are unknown at this time but are likely to be higher than when the Trick or Treat Party was in DCA.

• The Halloween Screams fireworks will be exclusive to Mickey’s Halloween Party guests, and not shown to non-party guests during the rest of the season.

• More treat stations and more treats will be added to the MHP in DL.  

• MHP guests will have access to “nearly all” the attractions Disneyland park has to offer—from the classic attractions in Fantasyland to the Halloween-themed attractions like Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We also assume that most of the DL restaurants will remain open during the MHP.

• MHP guests can start the party early and enter Disneyland at 3:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 4:00 p.m. on Fridays.  The official event starts at 6:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 7:00 p.m. on Fridays, and Halloween.  However, regular, non-MHP guests who attend DL earlier in the day on MHP days can stay until 6 p.m. on Tuesdays and until 7:00 p.m. on Fridays and Halloween, so there will be a bit of an overlap time.  We assume that a wrist band system will be put into effect to identify the MHP guests and the non-guests.  We are unclear at this time of when the MHP will end on Tuesdays and Fridays and Halloween.

• We should find out the full scoop on HalloweenTime and its agenda of activities and attractions in mid-July (I’m guessing July 16, as that is when MHP tickets go on sale to the general public).  



I think that pretty much sums it up for now, unless I left out something major.


----------



## Belle Ella

I've been so exhausted this whole weekend (even yesterday) I've fallen so behind on what was announced. It's nice to finally have some information to go off!! I'm just so excited to actually get a Halloween trip!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I've been so exhausted this whole weekend (even yesterday) I've fallen so behind on what was announced. It's nice to finally have some information to go off!! I'm just so excited to actually get a Halloween trip!!



Hey there, Jazz!  I wondered why we hadn't heard more from you since the big news was revealed the other day.  I was hoping all was okay with you.  

The Halloween Screams fireworks being exclusive to the MHP is a big hot topic (not just here but on the Disney Parks Blog as well).  It seems more people are unhappy about this than happy.  Of course, in a way, it's kind of good that the MHP will not be happening when you are there - nor will those specific fireworks be happening - because I guess it's one less thing to worry about!  (I'm trying to put a spin on it so it doesn't seem like you are missing out on anything!!!  LOL!)

Now you know that HalloweenTime will be in full swing for your entire trip (minus MHP and the fireworks), so you can plan, full steam ahead!!  In fact, I am kind of hoping that when the official HalloweenTime agenda gets released in July, there will be things on that list that will surprise us!  In other words, I am hoping it's more than just the usual Haunted Mansion Holiday, Halloween Round-Up and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, etc.  I hope that DLR throws something in there that none of us are expecting!!  As it is, I don't know if Candy Corn Acres will even be around in DCA this year.  So I am hoping that they will give us something extra - for everyone, not just partygoers - if they have to take other stuff away.


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, everyone - as soon as any of you find out the pre-sale prices for the MHP tickets this coming Friday, please post them here as soon as you can!  

In fact, more than likely, the pre-sale prices will probably reflect how much of a savings the AP holders and Disney Visa holders are getting, so we will likely know (or be able to figure out) what the general sale prices (full prices) will be on Friday as well, even though they don't go on sale until July.  That will be good info to have, as I know a lot of us are waiting to find out the prices of the tickets, and if they are too much, it will rule some of us out!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Hey there, Jazz!  I wondered why we hadn't heard more from you since the big news was revealed the other day.  I was hoping all was okay with you.
> 
> The Halloween Screams fireworks being exclusive to the MHP is a big hot topic (not just here but on the Disney Parks Blog as well).  It seems more people are unhappy about this than happy.  Of course, in a way, it's kind of good that the MHP will not be happening when you are there - nor will those specific fireworks be happening - because I guess it's one less thing to worry about!  (I'm trying to put a spin on it so it doesn't seem like you are missing out on anything!!!  LOL!)
> 
> Now you know that HalloweenTime will be in full swing for your entire trip (minus MHP and the fireworks), so you can plan, full steam ahead!!  In fact, I am kind of hoping that when the official HalloweenTime agenda gets released in July, there will be things on that list that will surprise us!  In other words, I am hoping it's more than just the usual Haunted Mansion Holiday, Halloween Round-Up and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, etc.  I hope that DLR throws something in there that none of us are expecting!!  As it is, I don't know if Candy Corn Acres will even be around in DCA this year.  So I am hoping that they will give us something extra - for everyone, not just partygoers - if they have to take other stuff away.



It was a rough weekend. I work graveyard on Saturdays and ended up pulling at 36+ hour day because I couldn't fall asleep and I've been trying to catch up on sleep ever since. Not an easy thing to do.

The Halloween Screams fireworks ... A good thing and a bad thing that it's not going to be available for anyone going in September or not going to the MHP. I would really, really love to see them but it will give me one less thing I have to find a way to fit in. I want to get a lot done on this trip and I'm sure I'll be spending a lot of time discovering all I can to photograph. I'm going to try not to think about missing out on it.

My planning can finally start getting under way. I know enough to be fully excited! But you aren't alone. I'm hoping we'll get some more treats when we get more information in July. Just no tricks!!


----------



## Disney_Canada

Hey Everyone,
I have been reading the thread and it has made me worried. I have a trip planned with my family Oct 2-10 as my son's birthday is the 3rd. We have been booked for months and this is the first I have heard of a halloween party. Now from what I have read if i enter the party on the tuesday and friday I am going to be kicked out at 6pm and 7pm on those days unless i pay extra money for tickets to a trick or treat party? Please tell me I am reading this wrong and that just part of the park will be roped off for this.

Thanx
DC


----------



## iKristin

I'll post the prices Friday morning when I buy mine  Do we know if they go on sale at midnight or later in the morning??


----------



## Sherry E

Disney_Canada said:


> Hey Everyone,
> I have been reading the thread and it has made me worried. I have a trip planned with my family Oct 2-10 as my son's birthday is the 3rd. We have been booked for months and this is the first I have heard of a halloween party. Now from what I have read if i enter the party on the tuesday and friday I am going to be kicked out at 6pm and 7pm on those days unless i pay extra money for tickets to a trick or treat party? Please tell me I am reading this wrong and that just part of the park will be roped off for this.
> 
> Thanx
> DC



Hi, Disney_Canada!  Well, you are pretty much correct.  The party - which used to be called the Trick or Treat Party (TOTP) was always expected to happen during HalloweenTime, as it has for the last few years.  The thing is, we all expected it to be at DCA (Disney California Adventure), as it has been for the last few years.  I personally don't think that when 2010 began, Disney was planning to have the TOTP in DL (Disneyland).  I suspect they were still expecting it to be at DCA.  But, when the plans for World of Color (fondly known as World of Chaos) got underway and they realized they would have some logistical problems with the set-up of the viewing and holding areas for WoC, Disney realized they had to rework some things in DCA, and the TOTP became a sudden casualty of that reworking process.  The TOTP has now been moved over to DL and is beiing called Mickey's Halloween Party.

So, with MHP being in DL, it will be happening on the dates I listed in my post above.  On the Tuesday nights it is happening, Disneyland will close at 6 p.m., as you said.  What will happen is that guests who go to DL earlier that day - but choose not to do the MHP - will have to leave at 6 p.m.  On Friday nights (or on Halloween night), they will have to leave at 7 p.m.  The MHP will start at 3 p.m. on Tuesdays and at 4 p.m. on Fridays, so there will be some overlap time where the party guests and the regular DL guests will be there at the same time.  We assume a wristband system of some kind will be implemented to ID the party guests and the non-guests.

The good news is that the only days that the MHP will be happening during your DLR trip are: Tues., Oct. 5th, and Fri., Oct. 8.  So unless you want to buy tickets and attend MHP, you will have to leave DL at 6 p.m. on Tuesday and at 7 p.m. on Friday.  But DCA will be open, so you can go over there and still have things to do and see (like World of Color).  

MHP guests will have exclusive access to the Halloween Screams fireworks.  The tickets to MHP will be available for pre-sale this coming Friday and on sale to the general public on July 16th.

I think it will be fine - no need to worry!  If the MHP were happening every night of your trip and DL was going to kick you out early every night, that would be a different story.  But you will have a fairly long trip, it sounds like, so I think it will be okay.  In fact, do you think your son would want to attend Mickey's Halloween Party?


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> It was a rough weekend. I work graveyard on Saturdays and ended up pulling at 36+ hour day because I couldn't fall asleep and I've been trying to catch up on sleep ever since. Not an easy thing to do.
> 
> The Halloween Screams fireworks ... A good thing and a bad thing that it's not going to be available for anyone going in September or not going to the MHP. I would really, really love to see them but it will give me one less thing I have to find a way to fit in. I want to get a lot done on this trip and I'm sure I'll be spending a lot of time discovering all I can to photograph. I'm going to try not to think about missing out on it.
> 
> My planning can finally start getting under way. I know enough to be fully excited! But you aren't alone. I'm hoping we'll get some more treats when we get more information in July. Just no tricks!!



Arrrrgggghhhh...I empathize with the 'no sleep' issues.  It makes for rough days, that's for sure.  Poor thing!

I don't know what I am expecting or hoping for DLR to throw in the mix on its list of HalloweenTime agenda.  Nothing major, of course (that would be the fireworks going to the MHP guests).  But just a little something - like a new daytime photo op spot for the villains.  I wasn't fond of the spot they had them in last year by IASW.  I don't know why.  I just wanted them somewhere else more...villain-y.  Or maybe they could add in even more decorations this year, all over the park - more than what we have seen so far.  Maybe do a little something to the Castle so it looks creepy.

In any case, yes - now you know what you can rule out of doing on your HalloweenTime trip and plan based on what you know!  Anything else we find out from here on out will be gravy!

And isn't it nice that Disney listened to your suggestion of starting HalloweenTime even earlier to offset some of the World of Chaos madness?  They listened!!



iKristin said:


> I'll post the prices Friday morning when I buy mine  Do we know if they go on sale at midnight or later in the morning??



Good question.  I have no clue.  Probably early in the morning.  Hopefully midnight.  I know we are all wondering what kinds of prices we are looking at and how much more than last year is it going to cost.


----------



## iKristin

I am guessing somewhere between $50 - $60. I don't think they'll do more than that because you don't get the entire day in the park. But whoooo knows, we'll find out in a few days


----------



## Disney_Canada

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Disney_Canada!  Well, you are pretty much correct.  The party - which used to be called the Trick or Treat Party (TOTP) was always expected to happen during HalloweenTime, as it has for the last few years.  The thing is, we all expected it to be at DCA (Disney California Adventure), as it has been for the last few years.  I personally don't think that when 2010 began, Disney was planning to have the TOTP in DL (Disneyland).  I suspect they were still expecting it to be at DCA.  But, when the plans for World of Color (fondly known as World of Chaos) got underway and they realized they would have some logistical problems with the set-up of the viewing and holding areas for WoC, Disney realized they had to rework some things in DCA, and the TOTP became a sudden casualty of that reworking process.  The TOTP has now been moved over to DL and is beiing called Mickey's Halloween Party.
> 
> So, with MHP being in DL, it will be happening on the dates I listed in my post above.  On the Tuesday nights it is happening, Disneyland will close at 6 p.m., as you said.  What will happen is that guests who go to DL earlier that day - but choose not to do the MHP - will have to leave at 6 p.m.  On Friday nights (or on Halloween night), they will have to leave at 7 p.m.  The MHP will start at 3 p.m. on Tuesdays and at 4 p.m. on Fridays, so there will be some overlap time where the party guests and the regular DL guests will be there at the same time.  We assume a wristband system of some kind will be implemented to ID the party guests and the non-guests.
> 
> The good news is that the only days that the MHP will be happening during your DLR trip are: Tues., Oct. 5th, and Fri., Oct. 8.  So unless you want to buy tickets and attend MHP, you will have to leave DL at 6 p.m. on Tuesday and at 7 p.m. on Friday.  But DCA will be open, so you can go over there and still have things to do and see (like World of Color).
> 
> MHP guests will have exclusive access to the Halloween Screams fireworks.  The tickets to MHP will be available for pre-sale this coming Friday and on sale to the general public on July 16th.
> 
> I think it will be fine - no need to worry!  If the MHP were happening every night of your trip and DL was going to kick you out early every night, that would be a different story.  But you will have a fairly long trip, it sounds like, so I think it will be okay.  In fact, do you think your son would want to attend Mickey's Halloween Party?



Thanx for the info Sherry,
I do believe my son and daughter would like to go to the party but wasn't sure on how many tickets would be available and the cost. We will have tickets for 7 days at the park but paying for a full day then having to buy another ticket for the rest of your full day is upsetting. I am not a passport holder as i had planned to trade my ticket in when i arrived to upgrade to one. It seems if you have a pass you can buy the tickets this friday. If i bought my pass online would I be eligible to buy the tickets in advance?
Do you know the hours of operation on the tuesday and friday? The party starts at 6 but when would it end?

Thanx
DC


----------



## disneymum58

We were wondering what time the TOTP ended last year? Do you think it will end after the 9 PM fireworks or will we have even longer to spend in the park?


----------



## iKristin

it ended at midnight last year I think, I didn't make it past 9:30 haha I was tired


----------



## Sherry E

Disney_Canada said:


> Thanx for the info Sherry,
> I do believe my son and daughter would like to go to the party but wasn't sure on how many tickets would be available and the cost. We will have tickets for 7 days at the park but paying for a full day then having to buy another ticket for the rest of your full day is upsetting. I am not a passport holder as i had planned to trade my ticket in when i arrived to upgrade to one. It seems if you have a pass you can buy the tickets this friday. If i bought my pass online would I be eligible to buy the tickets in advance?
> Do you know the hours of operation on the tuesday and friday? The party starts at 6 but when would it end?
> 
> Thanx
> DC



You're very welcome!

You're certainly not alone.  The price of having to buy an extra ticket for the party is what's holding a lot of us back (includng me), I think.  It is upsetting.  I have to hear exactly what kind of price we are dealing with before I make up my mind, but as iKristin said, it will probably be around $50-ish.

The party - when it was the TOTP in DCA - ended at, I think, 11:00 p.m. or so - maybe another DIS-er here can confirm that (Vala, are you out there??).  I would imagine they would do the same thing at DL.  Maybe on Friday they would keep it open later than on Tuesday.

That's an excellent question about being able to pre-order the MHP tickets if you buy your AP online.  I have no idea for sure, but I would assume that the AP has to be activated first before you can actually purchase the MHP tickets with it and get the discount.  I could be wrong on that, however.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, okay, great!  iKristin just answered the question about when the TOTP ended last year!! Midnight, eh?  That helps a lot (I blanked out on that).


Well, disneymum58, I would guess that the MHP will still be going on for a while after the fireworks happen.  If the TOTP ran until midnight last year, more than likely that's what will happen this year with the MHP.  It would go at least until 11:00 p.m., I would think.

When we did the TOTP in 2008, we got tired at close to 10 p.m.!!  (Then again, we had no kids with us to demand that we stay longer!!)


----------



## iKristin

IDK I bought my AP online and am able to log into the AP site and the link that the blog gave out for AP holders as well so I really hope they let me buy mine on Friday


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> IDK I bought my AP online and am able to log into the AP site and the link that the blog gave out for AP holders as well so I really hope they let me buy mine on Friday



Excellent!  That will be good for Disney_Canada to know!!


----------



## iKristin

Yeah I don't think it's a problem since you already paid for the pass itself


----------



## Disney_Canada

Well it seems I will buy buying an AP tonight and hoping for the best. Wondering if if i am able to .. if i should buy the party ticket for tuesday or friday. When i buy my ap online i am guessing I just get stuck with my park hopper pass or will they refund me a bit when i get to DL?

Thanks 
DC


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Midweek parties ended at 11 and Friday parties ended at 12. I would guess Tuesday will be 6-11 and Friday/Halloween will be 7-12.


----------



## Disney_Canada

I do wonder what they are going to say come 6pm ;-). Hello everyone if you haven't paid to stay the rest of your full day... please leave.... and I mean now.
Then have CM's run after people with no wristband. 

It seems that people are taking it pretty well though... considering. Disney has always been great for me as you pay once and you get to see everything they offer inside.

Not worried anymore its growing into annoyance.


:-(
DC

Thanks for all the info


----------



## Diznygrl

Disney_Canada said:


> I do wonder what they are going to say come 6pm ;-). Hello everyone if you haven't paid to stay the rest of your full day... please leave.... and I mean now.
> Then have CM's run after people with no wristband.



Haha, yep that's pretty much how it works for private parties at WDW.


----------



## Vala

iKristin said:


> I'll post the prices Friday morning when I buy mine  Do we know if they go on sale at midnight or later in the morning??



They showed up around noon my time last year, so very early morning for you.


----------



## iKristin

yeah that's around 4AM or 3AM my time


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

iKristin said:


> IDK I bought my AP online and am able to log into the AP site and the link that the blog gave out for AP holders as well so I really hope they let me buy mine on Friday





Disney_Canada said:


> Well it seems I will buy buying an AP tonight and hoping for the best. Wondering if if i am able to .. if i should buy the party ticket for tuesday or friday. When i buy my ap online i am guessing I just get stuck with my park hopper pass or will they refund me a bit when i get to DL?
> 
> Thanks
> DC



I thought you had a certain amount of time before you have to activate the AP? If the AP price goes up before you activate in October you may have to pay the difference.


----------



## iKristin

I bought mine in like...February and my trips not until October but it says I have until January 2011 to redeem it. They'll still allow you to redeem it after that though you just have to pay any price differences. Since prices for AP's just went up a few months ago it isn't likely to go up until next year.


----------



## iKristin

They should make a PREMIUM PLUS PASS which would be a little extra and include the stuff like Halloween Party and all that so that you're kinda paying for that ahead of time  wouldn't that be cool?? I bet if they offered that people wouldn't have so much of a problem with the party cost and all the other stuff


----------



## MattsPrincess

Just for clarification-

We're going to have 4 day hoppers for our trip. We're planning on going in the parks the day we get there (monday), then tues-thurs. If we buy tix to the MHP, will we not be able to go into DL that tuesday UNTIL the party? Or because we have regular tix too we can just stay all day and night?


----------



## iKristin

you use your park hopper ticket on Tuesday then I would recommend at the earliest time they start allowing the party people in go get your wristband from the front gate so that once the party starts you won't have to go wait in line to get it, you'll already have it.


----------



## iKristin

Buuuuuuuuuump!!!


----------



## Disney_Canada

I have calmed a bit since last night and feel better about the whole party ;-)
We had planned to take one day off from disney on our trip and I will make it the tuesday. We are going to try and buy tickets to the party for the friday. Problem solved. Where do you buy the tickets on friday do you need a special link? Will they be on sale forever for ap holders or just for a limited time starting friday?

Thanx for everyones info
DC


----------



## Nala83

Somewhere buried in this thread were some pictures of Halloween goodies.  

Where will I find pumpkin muffins?  Cupcakes? (saw the ones at the plaza, anywere else?)  Basically, if I'm in the mood for pumpkin flavored goodies, where should I go?


----------



## iKristin

Main Street  Lots of shops there with the pumpkin deliciousness


----------



## Sherry E

Nala83 said:


> Somewhere buried in this thread were some pictures of Halloween goodies.
> 
> Where will I find pumpkin muffins?  Cupcakes? (saw the ones at the plaza, anywere else?)  Basically, if I'm in the mood for pumpkin flavored goodies, where should I go?



The pumpkin raisin muffins (with the Mickey sugar pumpkin stuck in the top) are sold at Blue Ribbon Bakery and any place that sells baked goods in DLR.  

The cupcakes - well, I saw some pumpkin cupcakes sold at Marceline's Confectionery in DTD.  But I think that the picture of the cupcakes (buried in this thread somewhere) is from a different shop in DLR.  Possibly Pooh Corner (which has been known to have cupcakes)?  But check Marceline's if you can't find the cupcakes anywhere else.  

You will also find pumpkin fudge at Marceline's, as well as any of the other candy shops in DLR, such as Candy Palace on Main Street and the candy place in DCA.  

The pumpkin-shaped cookies can be found at any of the baked goods places.  

The pumpkin-shaped bread we saw in DCA, at the place where they give you the free sourdough samples - is that the Boudin Bakery?  I think it is (I blanked out on the name).

Pumpkin pie has been sold at both Carnation Cafe and Plaza Inn.

Pumpkin lattes and other warm drinks are sold at Blue Ribbon Bakery (possibly other places too).

I thnk there was some pumpkin-y ice cream in Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor on Main Street.

The gingerbread men with mouse ears are sold at all the candy places and most of the bake shops too.


All of these places I mentioned were where I recalled seeing these seasonal items.  You very well may run into them at other shops too, along the way.

They even toss some in some pumpkin loaf/bread into the offerings at Goofy's Kitchen around the holidays (and I imagine it extends from HalloweenTime through Christmastime).  Normally they have other types of loaves (lemon, blueberry, etc.).  My friend grabbed a slice of a loaf, thinking it was banana bread and it turned out to be pumpkin bread - she said she may not have grabbed it if she had known it was pumpkin, but it turned out to be delicious!  It was a happy accident!  She even got up to get another slice.


----------



## Sherry E

Disney_Canada said:


> I have calmed a bit since last night and feel better about the whole party ;-)
> We had planned to take one day off from disney on our trip and I will make it the tuesday. We are going to try and buy tickets to the party for the friday. Problem solved. Where do you buy the tickets on friday do you need a special link? Will they be on sale forever for ap holders or just for a limited time starting friday?
> 
> Thanx for everyones info
> DC



That sounds like a question for those who have bought the party tickets with the AP discount in the past.  I got my tickets in 2008 from a DIS-er who had to get rid of them because she couldn't go to the party at the last minute.  So I didn't have to order them.

I would imagine you can get the tickets with the AP discount for as long as they are available.  They may sell out, and then only the general public tickets will be on sale after 7/16.

I think there will probably be a link to buy the tickets on the AP section of the DLR website on Friday - I could be wrong on that.

Can anyone confirm this for Disney_Canada?


----------



## iKristin

Bump!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> The pumpkin raisin muffins (with the Mickey sugar pumpkin stuck in the top) are sold at Blue Ribbon Bakery and any place that sells baked goods in DLR.
> 
> The cupcakes - well, I saw some pumpkin cupcakes sold at Marceline's Confectionery in DTD.  But I think that the picture of the cupcakes (buried in this thread somewhere) is from a different shop in DLR.  Possibly Pooh Corner (which has been known to have cupcakes)?  But check Marceline's if you can't find the cupcakes anywhere else.
> 
> You will also find pumpkin fudge at Marceline's, as well as any of the other candy shops in DLR, such as Candy Palace on Main Street and the candy place in DCA.
> 
> The pumpkin-shaped cookies can be found at any of the baked goods places.
> 
> The pumpkin-shaped bread we saw in DCA, at the place where they give you the free sourdough samples - is that the Boudin Bakery?  I think it is (I blanked out on the name).
> 
> Pumpkin pie has been sold at both Carnation Cafe and Plaza Inn.
> 
> Pumpkin lattes and other warm drinks are sold at Blue Ribbon Bakery (possibly other places too).
> 
> I thnk there was some pumpkin-y ice cream in Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor on Main Street.
> 
> The gingerbread men with mouse ears are sold at all the candy places and most of the bake shops too.
> 
> 
> All of these places I mentioned were where I recalled seeing these seasonal items.  You very well may run into them at other shops too, along the way.
> 
> They even toss some in some pumpkin loaf/bread into the offerings at Goofy's Kitchen around the holidays (and I imagine it extends from HalloweenTime through Christmastime).  Normally they have other types of loaves (lemon, blueberry, etc.).  My friend grabbed a slice of a loaf, thinking it was banana bread and it turned out to be pumpkin bread - she said she may not have grabbed it if she had known it was pumpkin, but it turned out to be delicious!  It was a happy accident!  She even got up to get another slice.



The Halloween treats that I posted photos of were all from Pooh Corner. I totally space out on what they were again though


----------



## Heymy

Sherry E said:


> That sounds like a question for those who have bought the party tickets with the AP discount in the past.  I got my tickets in 2008 from a DIS-er who had to get rid of them because she couldn't go to the party at the last minute.  So I didn't have to order them.
> 
> I would imagine you can get the tickets with the AP discount for as long as they are available.  They may sell out, and then only the general public tickets will be on sale after 7/16.
> 
> I think there will probably be a link to buy the tickets on the AP section of the DLR website on Friday - I could be wrong on that.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this for Disney_Canada?




I bought ours last year over the phone.  We didn't have APs, but the Disney Visa.  I assume I'll do the same since it was so easy and seamless.  Sometimes there's reassurance in speaking to someone live.


----------



## CC&M

Heymy said:


> I bought ours last year over the phone.  We didn't have APs, but the Disney Visa.  I assume I'll do the same since it was so easy and seamless.  Sometimes there's reassurance in speaking to someone live.




Do you have a phone number for Disneyland tickets? I tried yesterday to call after speaking with DVC Member Services and they connected me with WDW Ticketing...who in turn tried to transfer me to DL Ticketing, but I got cut off   Thanks!


----------



## Nala83

Thanks for all of the treat tips.  I'm jotting them down!


----------



## MattsPrincess

Oh all that food sounds so good! I've already told myself im taking more pictures of the special food than i'm buying the actual food. That's the plan. Yup.


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> I think there will probably be a link to buy the tickets on the AP section of the DLR website on Friday - I could be wrong on that.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this for Disney_Canada?



Hereby confirmed. 

One more sleep and then one worry less.


----------



## haley's mom

At WDW private parties, they have a special area (the rose garden) set-up for guests already in the park to redeem their party tickets and get their wristbands and trick or treat bags.  That will save you from going to the gate.

Starting around the time the party starts, the CMs try to direct traffic.  Party guests on one side of Main Street, while the other side is for exiting guests.  The CM will ask for oncoming traffic to show their wristbands.  

Also, the rides, CM with characters, and the store CM's will all ask to see your wristbands before allowing you to take part in any activity....

I am so curious to see how DL will do all of this.  You have got to believe that there is soooo much knowledge from WDW that DL should be able to figure this out to run smoothly.


----------



## UtahDisneyFan

Heymy said:


> I bought ours last year over the phone.  We didn't have APs, but the Disney Visa.  I assume I'll do the same since it was so easy and seamless.  Sometimes there's reassurance in speaking to someone live.



Did they make you pay with your Disney Visa or could you use a different card to pay with? TIA


----------



## Diznygrl

Does anyone know if both DVC and AP get the same discount, or is one better than the other?


----------



## iKristin

YAAAAY!! I have my phone alarms set for 3AM and 6AM to check on the tickets  tomorrow is gonna be a looooong day at work


----------



## ToodlesRN

Does anyone know the number to call for Disney chase card holders or do I call the 800# on the card


----------



## McNic

New to the boards, so hello to all. Does anyone know if you will have to use a day on your park hopper ticket in addition to the separate MHP ticket?


----------



## Disney Dreams

McNic said:


> New to the boards, so hello to all. Does anyone know if you will have to use a day on your park hopper ticket in addition to the separate MHP ticket?



Welcome to DIS!

If you are JUST attending MHP, you do not need a PH ticket, just a ticket for the private party. If you are planning on going to the Park(s) for te day AND MHP then you will need both the PH (for the "normal" part of the day) and the separate ticket for the private party in the evening (MHP).

-Dreams


----------



## iKristin

Yes you do, the tickets for the party are completely separate from your day time tickets


----------



## McNic

Thank you Dreams and iKristin. I am there on a tuesday to saturday with one day at universal. I only have a three day hopper pass and wanted to start it on the wednesday, and go to MHP on the tuesday. Sounds like it will all work out how I planned (how often does that happen 

Thanks again. I love these travel boards...way more info then whats online elsewhere.


----------



## iKristin

this is the coolest board ever for Disney


----------



## Sherry E

Welcome to the DIS and to the Halloween at DL superthread, McNic!!

Don't be surprised if you see us posting this from time to time - 



I don't know if you have scrolled through this thread far back enough to recognize that creepy dancing guy emoticon, but that's our "HalloweenTime Information Boogie."  It's sort of like a dance we do to get the powers that be at DLR to give us HalloweenTime info.  It usually works, too!!!

Every now and then, we have to do a little dancing around here.


----------



## McNic

Hey Sherry,
Love the dancing guy. Anything to bring us the info sooner! Don't they understand that we are all super planners!!! I'm not going until October but I've already planned everything out with my sister. I can't help it!


----------



## iKristin

OKAAAAY!!! It's midnight on the east coast so I think that makes it the fourth  GO ON SALE NOW!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

iKristin said:


> OKAAAAY!!! It's midnight on the east coast so I think that makes it the fourth  GO ON SALE NOW!!



LOL!!! I tried that too....no luck!


----------



## iKristin

haha I don't think i'm gonna sleep much tonight until they go on sale  I'll be suffering at work tomorrow


----------



## Shimmer

It's midnight here on the West Coast and here are the prices...

Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
$44 Special Passholder Discount* for These Dates:
October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
$54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 8, 15, 22
$59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 29, 31

Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
$54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26
$59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 29 and 31

All Dates
Ages Two and Under: No Charge!

Times
Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Shimmer said:


> It's midnight here on the West Coast and here are the prices...
> 
> Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
> $44 Special Passholder Discount* for These Dates:
> October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
> $54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
> October 8, 15, 22
> $59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
> October 29, 31
> 
> Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
> $54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
> October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26
> $59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
> October 29 and 31
> 
> All Dates
> Ages Two and Under: No Charge!
> 
> Times
> Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
> Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.




Please excuse my ignorance but,,,,,,,,,, does that mean that you have to be  a special passport holder to purchase a ticket for Oct 5?


----------



## iKristin

you beat me to it lol, YAY!! got mine  Prices are what should be expected I think, not super bad. K it's 2AM...going back to bed lol


----------



## iKristin

no the prices posted so far are for AP holders only, the regular ticket sales will be different prices they aren't on sale yet


----------



## All American

Yay!  I woke up to feed the baby and saw that my husband got our tickets (and fixed the mouse on my laptop ).  It looks like we'll be in Disneyland on October 12th.


----------



## Sherry E

Shimmer said:


> It's midnight here on the West Coast and here are the prices...
> 
> Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
> $44 Special Passholder Discount* for These Dates:
> October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
> $54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
> October 8, 15, 22
> $59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
> October 29, 31
> 
> Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
> $54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
> October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26
> $59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
> October 29 and 31
> 
> All Dates
> Ages Two and Under: No Charge!
> 
> Times
> Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
> Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.




Thank you so much for posting the info, Shimmer!  It's great to know exactly what prices we are dealing with - both in terms of what the regular prices will be for the general public (on July 16th) and also the pre-sale tickets now.

I was mainly looking for the regular prices (because I don't have an AP right now).  $54 or $59 is sort of what I expected, but I was hoping it wouldn't be that much.  It don't know if it's worth it for me or not.  See, if I knew that there was going to be anything else extra-special besides the fireworks at MHP, I might do it.  Right now, I em envisioning candy and some fireworks, and very long lines to take pictures with Villains.  I think I can probably skip it and just do 'regular' HalloweenTime days.  But I will play it by ear.




kiwitinkerbell said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but,,,,,,,,,, does that mean that you have to be  a special passport holder to purchase a ticket for Oct 5?



It's not very clear the way it's laid out, is it?  I noticed that, too, that the way they have the dates broken up is peculiar.  I think they could have organized it a little differently.  You'll be able to get a ticket for the MHP for 10/5 even if you're not an AP holder.  Those nights indicated (October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26) are just the nights for which an AP can be used for a discount (in other words, an AP discount can only be used on certain nights but not all MHP nights, I guess).  But you can certainly go on 10/5 even without an AP.  You will just have to pay the $54 or whatever it is.


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> no the prices posted so far are for AP holders only, the regular ticket sales will be different prices they aren't on sale yet



So are the $54 and $59 the regular prices that will go on sale on 7/16?  Or are those just the 'day of event' prices?  Well, in any case, if $44 is the AP discount pre-order price, and $54/$59 is the day-of-event price for Tuesday or Friday, then the prices of the general sale tickets that go on sale on July 16 will probably be about $5.00 - $6.00 more than the AP price (that's usually about what the difference is).  So I am guessing the general sale tickets will be in the range of $50.00 if you buy them in advance, and then $54/$59 if you get them on the day of the event.

I don't think I can justify spending money on a Hopper that covers one of the MHP days and then also spending $50 or $60 on a MHP ticket for one of those days, too.  In other words, let's say I made a 3-day trip to DLR in early October and I didn't have an AP.  I would probably buy a Hopper to cover all days BUT the day of the MHP.  So I would get a 2-day Hopper and enjoy DL and DCA, and then on the day of the MHP, I would just get a separate ticket for the MHP - BUT I would go into DL right at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m. or whatever and I would wander around DTD or enjoy the hotels or do something else with my time earlier that day, until it was time for the MHP.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Last year there was no discount to anyone for day of event tickets so I would think the general public ticket prices will be $54/$59. I'm kinda surprised that there isn't a purchase in advance price for all dates but the 29 & 31. Last year you got about $5 off the "at the gate" price if you bought ahead of time for all the parties but the Halloween weekend ones.


----------



## MattsPrincess

kiwitinkerbell said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but,,,,,,,,,, does that mean that you have to be  a special passport holder to purchase a ticket for Oct 5?



Oh my mickey, I hope not. Though that is the way it looks by what's posted. I'm hoping it's just poor wording, that's the only day we can go.


----------



## haley's mom

Any Disney Visa holders able to get tickets yet?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

MattsPrincess said:


> Oh my mickey, I hope not. Though that is the way it looks by what's posted. I'm hoping it's just poor wording, that's the only day we can go.



No. Those are the only dates AP holders can get discounted tickets.


----------



## amamax2

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> No. Those are the only dates AP holders can get discounted tickets.




I agree with this interpretation.  On the AP page at the DL website it says that the AP discount is only for certain nights, meaning some nights, while AP holders can still purchase in advance, they will not get a discount.

From the website: "Annual Passholders can now take advantage of a special opportunity to purchase advance tickets and *save on select nights*"  and "Advance purchase savings available with valid Annual Passport *for specified event nights only*." 

So the prices of $54/$59 are the regular (non-discounted) prices for everyone.


----------



## amamax2

MattsPrincess said:


> Oh my mickey, I hope not. Though that is the way it looks by what's posted. I'm hoping it's just poor wording, that's the only day we can go.



I think it is just poor wording...it doesn't say anywhere that there are special AP nights, just that select nights AP holders can get a discount on tickets.  So I think you are good to go MattsPrincess!

I had really wanted to attend this year, but even with the discount, it is too much for my family of 4.


----------



## iKristin

I wish they could tell us how many tickets are offered for each night, that way we could get an idea about crowds


----------



## jtl2411

got our tickets for October 31st 

Now me and DLGF and her mother have to decide what to dress up as.


----------



## Vala

My e-tickets arrived over 12 hours after ordering. I was really getting worried. So much for "a couple of minutes." *sighs*

Now to decide on a costume. I originally wanted to be a chipmunk. But now a friend of mine says he's coming. He wants to go as Doctor Facilier and is trying to talk me into joining him as Mama Odie.


----------



## stitch4336

Vala said:


> My e-tickets arrived over 12 hours after ordering. I was really getting worried. So much for "a couple of minutes." *sighs*
> QUOTE]
> 
> Mine just arrived - bought them about 3 hours ago.  I was TOTALLY sweating too - I think I hit refresh on my email about 100 times   Oh well I got them and I'm happy now.  We'll be there Fri Oct 22nd - YAY!


----------



## Diznygrl

Oh gosh, Vala!  I was just coming on here to ask people how long it took for their e-tickets to arrive, because I just ordered mine, and they said they should arrive "within minutes".  I've been sitting here for 20 minutes waiting for an email, starting to get very nervous!  I've done Disney e-tickets before and have always received them pretty much right away.  TWELVE HOURS?   Wow.


----------



## jtl2411

I was scared too, I got my confirmation email at 7:30am and didn't get my 3 etickets till 11:30am


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

Wow!  Halloween is getting closer now that we have some info about pricing for APs and event day purchases.

Has anyone been able to confirm if Disney VISA holders have been able to purchase tickets at this time?

Thanks-


----------



## Vala

Diznygrl said:


> Oh gosh, Vala!  I was just coming on here to ask people how long it took for their e-tickets to arrive, because I just ordered mine, and they said they should arrive "within minutes".  I've been sitting here for 20 minutes waiting for an email, starting to get very nervous!  I've done Disney e-tickets before and have always received them pretty much right away.  TWELVE HOURS?   Wow.



That's why I figured I'd come on here to post a warning. I ordered first thing this morning, about 5 minutes after the tickets came up. And since then I have pretty much been sitting on pins and needles. *grumbles*

Last year they came within an hour, but not a delay like that.


----------



## Vala

Smiling Cheshire Cat said:


> Wow!  Halloween is getting closer now that we have some info about pricing for APs and event day purchases.
> 
> Has anyone been able to confirm if Disney VISA holders have been able to purchase tickets at this time?
> 
> Thanks-



The AP site says you can order tickets by phone at (714) 781-4400. 

I *think* that's how Disney Visa holders could get their tickets last year too when the AP sale started, but I am not totally sure if I remember right.


----------



## barefootmomma

I'm pretty pleased with the AP discount! We got our tickets and will be very excited to see how this whole thing plays out now that it's in Disneyland.


----------



## Shimmer

How do you all think the crowds will be during the daytime on party days? I would think if I had a hopper or regular ticket that I wouldn't choose to use it on a day where I'd be kicked out at 6 pm. That could make those days in the park pretty light.

What do you think?


----------



## Sherry E

Shimmer said:


> How do you all think the crowds will be during the daytime on party days? I would think if I had a hopper or regular ticket that I wouldn't choose to use it on a day where I'd be kicked out at 6 pm. That could make those days in the park pretty light.
> 
> What do you think?



I tend to think the opposite way. Kicking people out at 6 p.m. or 7 p.m. on MHP nights is really not all that bad, when you look at it.  If people get into the park at 8 a.m. on those days - or even 9 a.m. - they have all the way until 6 p.m. or 7 p.m. to have fun in DL.  If DL were kicking people out at 1 p.m., I might think differently.  But everyone will still be able to get a pretty full day if they have to leave at 6 p.m. or 7 p.m.  Many folks don't stay at DL until the nighttime hours anyway.

Also, when I was at DL on the Miley Cyrus b-day weekend 2 years ago, DL had to close early for non-party guests and kick people out (just like for the MHP), but they opened the park extra early on her party day (Sunday), and DLR was pretty hoppin' and busy in the morning when we were walking around.  I think lots of people crammed into DL earlier that day to get in all their rides before having to make way for Miley.

I am guessing that Tuesdays will be less crowded in the daytime because people will be working.  On Fridays, people often find excuses to leave early or take the whole day off, so I think Friday will be a busier day overall - in the daytime and at night during the MHP.


----------



## azlaura

YOu can call the number and get tickets if you are a Disney Visa card holder. I did but be prepared it takes awhile to get through and for them to process.
It will be Oct 22 for us


----------



## barefootmomma

Sherry E said:


> I tend to think the opposite way. Kicking people out at 6 p.m. or 7 p.m. on MHP nights is really not all that bad, when you look at it.  If people get into the park at 8 a.m. on those days - or even 9 a.m. - they have all the way until 6 p.m. or 7 p.m. to have fun in DL.  If DL were kicking people out at 1 p.m., I might think differently.  But everyone will still be able to get a pretty full day if they have to leave at 6 p.m. or 7 p.m.  Many folks don't stay at DL until the nighttime hours anyway.
> 
> Also, when I was at DL on the Miley Cyrus b-day weekend 2 years ago, DL had to close early for non-party guests and kick people out (just like for the MHP), but they opened the park extra early on her party day (Sunday), and DLR was pretty hoppin' and busy in the morning when we were walking around.  I think lots of people crammed into DL earlier that day to get in all their rides before having to make way for Miley.
> 
> *I am guessing that Tuesdays will be less crowded in the daytime because people will be working.  On Fridays, people often find excuses to leave early or take the whole day off, so I think Friday will be a busier day overall - in the daytime and at night during the MHP.*



That is our hope! We're set for a Tuesday evening.


----------



## AmyPond

If the Halloween party is on Friday October 1st....how late do you think DCA will be open that night?  

I haven't checked out the WOC thread (because it's pretty long and I know almost nothing about the show)....but do you guys think WOC will be showing that night?


----------



## mom4princesses

Sherry E said:


> I am guessing that Tuesdays will be less crowded in the daytime because people will be working.  On Fridays, people often find excuses to leave early or take the whole day off, so I think Friday will be a busier day overall - in the daytime and at night during the MHP.



I'm don't have an AP so I will have to wait to get our tickets.  My questions is what day we should go?  I was thinking along the same lines as Sherry E but not sure now.  The 12th (Tues) AP discount was given and was the day I thought we would go.  But now I'm not sure, thinking we might go on the 15th.  You don't think Tuesday will be more or just as crowded since the discount is given?  What day do you think would be the best day for our 6 Princesses, October the 12th or 15th?


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

MattsPrincess said:


> Oh my mickey, I hope not. Though that is the way it looks by what's posted. I'm hoping it's just poor wording, that's the only day we can go.




Phew me too! Funny though because I haven't even decided yet if I'm going (we are 2 adults with no kids) but when I thought we might not be able to go, all of a sudden I REALLY wanted to! What's with that!


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

It's really funny. If you don't buy tickets to MHP while the party is going on you are going to wish you had bought them . I think it's best to buy tickets cause it's something someone will really regret later if you hadn't .


----------



## Sherry E

barefootmomma said:


> That is our hope! We're set for a Tuesday evening.



And of course, I could be way wrong - we all could be in for a total surprise with crowd levels after World of Color descends on us next week - but I can't help but think that Tuesdays will still be a bit less packed and busy than Fridays are.



AmyPond said:


> If the Halloween party is on Friday October 1st....how late do you think DCA will be open that night?
> 
> I haven't checked out the WOC thread (because it's pretty long and I know almost nothing about the show)....but do you guys think WOC will be showing that night?



I know this World of Chaos situation is still a big question mark - we have no idea what kinds of crowds it will attract or will it not live up to expectations right away.  We have no clue if Disney is planning to run it on a Fantasmic-like schedule throughout the year.  But my guess is yes.  They probably spent a pretty penny on this spectacle, and they don't want to 'shove it away in a closet' just a few months after debuting it.  I think they want the HalloweenTime and Christmastime crowds to see it.  I think World of Color will be open on that night of October 1st.  I think Disney is figuring that anyone who does not attend the MHP will naturally just wander over to DCA to see World of Color.  I'm guessing DCA will be open pretty late (not until midnight, but long enough for all the WoC shows to finish).



mom4princesses said:


> I'm don't have an AP so I will have to wait to get our tickets.  My questions is what day we should go?  I was thinking along the same lines as Sherry E but not sure now.  The 12th (Tues) AP discount was given and was the day I thought we would go.  But now I'm not sure, thinking we might go on the 15th.  You don't think Tuesday will be more or just as crowded since the discount is given?  What day do you think would be the best day for our 6 Princesses, October the 12th or 15th?



Discount or no discount, people still have to work.  Many of the AP holders who bought MHP tickets with the AP discount probably live locally and can come to DLR after work, so it may pick up at night for the party itself.  But I can't help but think the daytime October crowds in DL will be less crowded on a Tuesday than on a Friday.  And yet, there are school breaks and Columbus Day and everything happening by or before the middle of October, so the overall crowd level may be higher in the first two weeks of October than in the second two weeks.

It's so hard to predict!!  But, one thing is that World of Color starts one week form tonight.  Once reports start coming in about that show and what kinds of crowds are there, we will be able to tell if it is, indeed, a huge hit and the crowds for both parks have skyrocketed in general, or if it's not really attracting the number of people that was expected...and that may give us a good indication of what October looks like.


----------



## Sherry E

inluvwithbuzz said:


> It's really funny. If you don't buy tickets to MHP while the party is going on you are going to wish you had bought them . I think it's best to buy tickets cause it's something someone will really regret later if you hadn't .



The good thing is that the tickets will be on sale for a while.  Even if, for some reason, the AP pre-sale tickets all sell out right away, if people really want to go to MHP they can buy the regular tickets available to the general public on July 16th...or they can buy 'day-of-event' tickets in the worst case scenario.  True, the AP prices are cheaper by quite a bit at least there are still options for people to get the MHP tickets later on if they haven't made their decision yet.

I haven't made my final decision yet, either.  I know it will be cool to have MHP in DL, but I don't _think_ it will be cool enough for me to spend $54 or $59.  But I have to mull it all over for a while until I can make up my mind.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi Everyone!
I havnt been on for quite some time because Ive been getting to take the Magic to the Baltics and put this on the back burner.
Would someone mind giving me a brief update on whats going on?
They;ve moved the event over to Disneyland?
Tickets are on sale now?
I no longer have an AP due to the above mentioned but am DVC and Dis visa memeber.
Could someone send me to the website for this and more info?
Im sorry but I really dont have time to read through 40+ pages.
Appreciate it very much!
Thanks!
Rita


----------



## iKristin

Has everyone entered the World Of Color contest?? Here's mine!!  http://www.worldofcolorcreator.com/media.aspx?key=A9FA82EDDA452522


----------



## Eeee-va

Vala said:


> My e-tickets arrived over 12 hours after ordering. I was really getting worried. So much for "a couple of minutes." *sighs*
> 
> Now to decide on a costume. I originally wanted to be a chipmunk. But now a friend of mine says he's coming. He wants to go as Doctor Facilier and is trying to talk me into joining him as Mama Odie.



If you don't want to be Mama Odie but do want to be an animal, then maybe Louis?    A really neat costume (if you don't mind the voodoo thing; I wouldn't do it myself  ) would be one of his "dolls"/puppets.


----------



## Vala

Eeee-va said:


> If you don't want to be Mama Odie but do want to be an animal, then maybe Louis?    A really neat costume (if you don't mind the voodoo thing; I wouldn't do it myself  ) would be one of his "dolls"/puppets.



I was actually considering trying to talk him into me being Louis, but then I remembered Lufthansa had cut the baggage allowance in half and there was no way I could get an alligator costume on the plane with me. 

The voodoo thing I wouldn't do either - I'm too concerned I might scare kids. That's actually why he wanted Mama Odie with him... he was a bit worried how kids may react to Facilier. If there's a scared kid we could always pretend I chase him off.


----------



## Sherry E

Arizona Rita said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I havnt been on for quite some time because Ive been getting to take the Magic to the Baltics and put this on the back burner.
> Would someone mind giving me a brief update on whats going on?
> They;ve moved the event over to Disneyland?
> Tickets are on sale now?
> I no longer have an AP due to the above mentioned but am DVC and Dis visa memeber.
> Could someone send me to the website for this and more info?
> Im sorry but I really dont have time to read through 40+ pages.
> Appreciate it very much!
> Thanks!
> Rita




Hi, Arizona Rita!!

The most recent, important info can be found in the last 5 pages or so.  You may have already learned what you need to know by now, but in case you didn't, I will just re-post my recap that I have been posting every few pages (for the new people just tuning in), and hopefully this will answer your questions:


This is what we know for certain right now, as of June 5, 2010:

• HalloweenTime at Disneyland Resort will begin on Friday, September 17, 2010. 

• Mickey’s Halloween Party (formerly called Mickey’s Trick or Treat Party) will, indeed, be moving over to Disneyland.

• Mickey’s Halloween Party will be held every Tuesday and Friday night in October, and on Halloween night, for a total of 10 nights.  The dates of the party will be:  

Fri., Oct. 1 
Tues., Oct. 5 
Fri., Oct. 8
Tues., Oct. 12 
Fri.; Oct. 15 
Tues., Oct. 19 
Fri., Oct. 22 
Tues., Oct. 26
Fri., Oct. 29
Sun., Oct. 31

• Pre-Sale tickets for Mickey’s Halloween Party have been released (starting Friday, June 4th) for Disneyland Resort Annual Pass holders, Disney Vacation Club members and Disney Visa Card holders.  Remaining tickets will go on sale to the general public on Friday, July 16th.  This is the pricing information, along with the hours of the MHP:

Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
$44 Special Passholder Discount* for These Dates:
October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
$54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 8, 15, 22
$59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 29, 31

Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
$54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26
$59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 29 and 31

All Dates
Ages Two and Under: No Charge!

Times
Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m. 


• The Halloween Screams fireworks will be exclusive to Mickey’s Halloween Party guests, and not shown to non-party guests during the rest of the season.

• More treat stations and more treats will be added to the MHP in DL.  

• MHP guests will have access to “nearly all” the attractions Disneyland park has to offer—from the classic attractions in Fantasyland to the Halloween-themed attractions like Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We also assume that most of the DL restaurants will remain open during the MHP.

• MHP guests can start the party early and enter Disneyland at 3:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 4:00 p.m. on Fridays.  The official event starts at 6:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 7:00 p.m. on Fridays, and Halloween.  However, regular, non-MHP guests who attend DL earlier in the day on MHP days can stay until 6 p.m. on Tuesdays and until 7:00 p.m. on Fridays and Halloween, so there will be a bit of an overlap time.  We assume that a wrist band system will be put into effect to identify the MHP guests and the non-guests.  

• We should find out the full scoop on HalloweenTime and its agenda of activities and attractions in mid-July (I’m guessing July 16, as that is when MHP tickets go on sale to the general public).  



Hope that helps!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Thank you Sherry! That helps ALOT!!


----------



## CC&M

Sherry E said:


> Hi, Arizona Rita!!
> 
> The most recent, important info can be found in the last 5 pages or so.  You may have already learned what you need to know by now, but in case you didn't, I will just re-post my recap that I have been posting every few pages (for the new people just tuning in), and hopefully this will answer your questions:
> 
> 
> This is what we know for certain right now, as of June 5, 2010:
> 
>  HalloweenTime at Disneyland Resort will begin on Friday, September 17, 2010.
> 
>  Mickeys Halloween Party (formerly called Mickeys Trick or Treat Party) will, indeed, be moving over to Disneyland.
> 
>  Mickeys Halloween Party will be held every Tuesday and Friday night in October, and on Halloween night, for a total of 10 nights.  The dates of the party will be:
> 
> Fri., Oct. 1
> Tues., Oct. 5
> Fri., Oct. 8
> Tues., Oct. 12
> Fri.; Oct. 15
> Tues., Oct. 19
> Fri., Oct. 22
> Tues., Oct. 26
> Fri., Oct. 29
> Sun., Oct. 31
> 
>  Pre-Sale tickets for Mickeys Halloween Party for Disneyland Resort AP holders have been released (starting Friday, June 4th).  Remaining tickets will go on sale to the general public on Friday, July 16th.  This is the pricing information:
> 
> Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
> $44 Special Passholder Discount* for These Dates:
> October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
> $54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
> October 8, 15, 22
> $59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
> October 29, 31
> 
> Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
> $54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
> October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26
> $59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
> October 29 and 31
> 
> All Dates
> Ages Two and Under: No Charge!
> 
> Times
> Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
> Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.
> 
> 
>  The Halloween Screams fireworks will be exclusive to Mickeys Halloween Party guests, and not shown to non-party guests during the rest of the season.
> 
>  More treat stations and more treats will be added to the MHP in DL.
> 
>  MHP guests will have access to nearly all the attractions Disneyland park has to offerfrom the classic attractions in Fantasyland to the Halloween-themed attractions like Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We also assume that most of the DL restaurants will remain open during the MHP.
> 
>  MHP guests can start the party early and enter Disneyland at 3:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 4:00 p.m. on Fridays.  The official event starts at 6:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 7:00 p.m. on Fridays, and Halloween.  However, regular, non-MHP guests who attend DL earlier in the day on MHP days can stay until 6 p.m. on Tuesdays and until 7:00 p.m. on Fridays and Halloween, so there will be a bit of an overlap time.  We assume that a wrist band system will be put into effect to identify the MHP guests and the non-guests.
> 
>  We should find out the full scoop on HalloweenTime and its agenda of activities and attractions in mid-July (Im guessing July 16, as that is when MHP tickets go on sale to the general public).
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!





Arizone Rita,

I bought my MHP tickets yesterday with only my DVC membership, so even if you don't have an AP currently, you can call and get the discounted tickets with your DVC membership.


----------



## Sherry E

CC&M said:


> Arizone Rita,
> 
> I bought my MHP tickets yesterday with only my DVC membership, so even if you don't have an AP currently, you can call and get the discounted tickets with your DVC membership.



Thanks for reminding me of this!  As I was revising my recap above and adding in the latest ticket price info, I had included a sentence about the Disney Visa Card holders and then, when I was cutting and pasting a part of the paragraph, I think I cut it off accidentally and didn't notice until just now, when I read your post!!


----------



## CC&M

Sherry E said:


> Thanks for reminding me of this!  As I was revising my recap above and adding in the latest ticket price info, I had included a sentence about the Disney Visa Card holders and then, when I was cutting and pasting a part of the paragraph, I think I cut it off accidentally and didn't notice until just now, when I read your post!!




Actually, I meant Disney Vacation Club members...they also get to pre-order at a discount


----------



## Sherry E

CC&M said:


> Actually, I meant Disney Vacation Club members...they also get to pre-order at a discount



Ahhh...something else to add in!  See, I was thnking you meant the Visa people, because that had already been discussed here.  I don't think anyone had said anything about the DVC yet, so that's good to know!


----------



## disneymum58

I will be upgrading my parkhopper on July 3 to a DAP.  We are returning in October and I want to buy tickets.  Where do I go at Disneyland to buy the tickets in advance?  Will they give me actual tickets that we use at the gates?


----------



## Sherry E

disneymum58 said:


> I will be upgrading my parkhopper on July 3 to a DAP.  We are returning in October and I want to buy tickets.  Where do I go at Disneyland to buy the tickets in advance?  Will they give me actual tickets that we use at the gates?



Do you mean that you will be buying separate tickets/Hoppers for other people (in other words, not for you, since you'll have your DAP in July)?  You could order them them online at the DLR website (under the "Buy" tab).  Usually, the online Hopper prices are a few dollars cheaper than if you were to buy them at DLR in person, or even at a Disney Store.  If you order them online, you pay with a credit or debit card (or even a Disney Gift Card, if you have one), then Disney e-mails you your confirmation and your E-ticket.  Yor print that out and take it right to the turnstiles at DLR.  You don't even have to stop at the ticket booth.  You just go straight to the turnstiles and hand the CM your E-ticket and they will give you a 'real' Hopper or ticket to use for FP machines and things like that.  When you buy them online, the expiration date is usually the next year sometime.


----------



## radiatorsprings

Does anyone know if I can buy them in advance with the Disney Chase debit card?  I don't know if that is included with the Disney Visa Cardholders.  Also, do I have to pay with that card to get the discount.  I haven't got it in the mail yet since I just signed up this week.


----------



## Sherry E

radiatorsprings said:


> Does anyone know if I can buy them in advance with the Disney Chase debit card?  I don't know if that is included with the Disney Visa Cardholders.  Also, do I have to pay with that card to get the discount.  I haven't got it in the mail yet since I just signed up this week.



Great question!  My guess is that the Disney Visa Debit people get the same "perks" as the Visa credit card people because you are paying your $25 annual fee to have it - it should get you something if you have to pay for it!
Hopefully someone will jump in and let us know for 100% sure, though.

I have a a non-Halloween-related question for you, Tiffani - you said you just signed up for your Visa Debit this week.  Coincidentally, I was going to do the same thing!  I was just looking into upgrading my Chase Debit card in the last two days.  But I wanted to do it online, and apparently, according to the website, in order to upgrade a regular Chase Debit Card to the Disney Rewards Debit Card you have to actually go IN to the bank and do it.  Is this what you did?  Did you have to go into the bank?  I uaually do all my banking online or I hit the ATM before the bank opens, but I rarely go there during actual business hours so I didn't want to have to schlep over there to get a Disney Rewards Debit if it can be done over the phone or online in some way.

It could be that they don't make everyone go into the bank to upgrade to Disney, but because I just recently had my WaMu Debit Card switched over to a Chase card (like in April), maybe that requires me to have to go in to switch it.


----------



## tjcrabb

Sherry, I signed up for the disney debit card right before my trip in May and I did it completely online. I am pretty sure you can do it online but since I was also opening an account instead of using a current one it may be different. There is live help you can chat with at chase.com and I am sure they can tell you if you can or not and hopefully save you a trip.
Tricia


----------



## radiatorsprings

Sherry E said:


> Great question!  My guess is that the Disney Visa Debit people get the same "perks" as the Visa credit card people because you are paying your $25 annual fee to have it - it should get you something if you have to pay for it!
> Hopefully someone will jump in and let us know for 100% sure, though.
> 
> I have a a non-Halloween-related question for you, Tiffani - you said you just signed up for your Visa Debit this week.  Coincidentally, I was going to do the same thing!  I was just looking into upgrading my Chase Debit card in the last two days.  But I wanted to do it online, and apparently, according to the website, in order to upgrade a regular Chase Debit Card to the Disney Rewards Debit Card you have to actually go IN to the bank and do it.  Is this what you did?  Did you have to go into the bank?  I uaually do all my banking online or I hit the ATM before the bank opens, but I rarely go there during actual business hours so I didn't want to have to schlep over there to get a Disney Rewards Debit if it can be done over the phone or online in some way.
> 
> It could be that they don't make everyone go into the bank to upgrade to Disney, but because I just recently had my WaMu Debit Card switched over to a Chase card (like in April), maybe that requires me to have to go in to switch it.



I actually did go in to sign up for the Disney debit card but I don't think you have to.  I opened my chase checking account online and I think they ask you what kind of debit card you want, the disney one being one of the choices if I remember correctly.  I just didn't choose it at that time.  I decided to sign up for it this past week so I went in to ask them about it and signed up there.


----------



## cybrkitn

Sherry E, thanks for posting all the info!  It made it easier for me to find rather than trying to read this whole thread (YIKES!). 

My family and I are planning a late October trip to DL.  We've already done MNSSHP at WDW when DS7 was 4 (of course he slept through everything after an hour and a half of getting there ).


----------



## Sherry E

tjcrabb said:


> Sherry, I signed up for the disney debit card right before my trip in May and I did it completely online. I am pretty sure you can do it online but since I was also opening an account instead of using a current one it may be different. There is live help you can chat with at chase.com and I am sure they can tell you if you can or not and hopefully save you a trip.
> Tricia





radiatorsprings said:


> I actually did go in to sign up for the Disney debit card but I don't think you have to.  I opened my chase checking account online and I think they ask you what kind of debit card you want, the disney one being one of the choices if I remember correctly.  I just didn't choose it at that time.  I decided to sign up for it this past week so I went in to ask them about it and signed up there.



Thank you so much, Tricia and Tiffani, for your info and help!  I almost did click the tab for live help the other day but didn't do it yet.  That's got to be better than calling them on the phone - whenever I call the 800 number with a question, it's a disaster.  When I went into my account and clicked "Upgrade" Debit Card, they showed me all of these debit cards that Chase "recommends" me to upgrade to - and none of them were Disney!  Somewhere in the fine print on some page or other it said that to get a Disney card you have to go into the branch.  

I couldn't see any reason why Chase would make anyone go into the branch just to get a Disney Debit Card.  They don't even deduct the $25 annual fee until the following month from when you upgrade.  The only thing I thought might be different in my case was the fact that they literally just replaced my old WaMu debit card with a standard Chase debit card in April (it was mandatory, not something I opted to do).  So maybe, for some reason, they don't like to do upgrades so soon after switching.  Ah well, I guess I will use the online 'live help' link, and if I get nowhere with that I will just have to schlep over to the branch at some point during business hours if I want my Disney Visa Debit Card!!  I want my special photo op with Buzz & Woody or Chip & Dale or whoever it is these days!!  I want my rewards bucks!!  And, especially if I don't get another AP for a while, I want the discounts!!

Okay, back to our regularly scheduled HalloweenTime programming....


----------



## disneymum58

Oops! I should have been clearer. I meant that I will be buying the tickets to the Mickey Halloween Party on July 3 with my new DAP. I wanted to know if they will give me the actual tickets that I can use at the gate in October.


----------



## Sherry E

cybrkitn said:


> Sherry E, thanks for posting all the info!  It made it easier for me to find rather than trying to read this whole thread (YIKES!).
> 
> My family and I are planning a late October trip to DL.  We've already done MNSSHP at WDW when DS7 was 4 (of course he slept through everything after an hour and a half of getting there ).



Oh, you're very welcome!  I know this thread has gotten long (which is great, because it's a Super Thread!).  Sometimes people will have the time to kind of scroll through and look at all the amazing photos but no time to read the text (I can certainly understand that).  Some folks don't even have the time to look at all the photos.  Lots of folks only have time to maybe look at the last couple of pages for updates.  I figured it would be good to re-post the recap every few pages or so for any new people jumping into the thread.

I hope you enjoy the MHP at DLR - I have heard folks say that the party is not as good MNSSHP at WDW, but that was also when the party (formerly the TOTP) was in DCA.  Now that it's in DL, maybe it will be on par somewhat...sort of!!


----------



## Sherry E

disneymum58 said:


> Oops! I should have been clearer. I meant that I will be buying the tickets to the Mickey Halloween Party on July 3 with my new DAP. I wanted to know if they will give me the actual tickets that I can use at the gate in October.



Oh, I see!  So you want to get the MHP tickets at DLR when you get your DAP in July?  I assume they will give you the actual tickets for the MHP.  I think they should have the hard tickets at the ticket booths.  If you order the MHP tickets online then you get the E-ticket thing, but at the actual ticket booths of DLR, I would imagine they have to have real tickets.


----------



## Diznygrl

Sherry E said:


> Ahhh...something else to add in!  See, I was thnking you meant the Visa people, because that had already been discussed here.  I don't think anyone had said anything about the DVC yet, so that's good to know!



Haha, actually I mentioned it a couple pages ago.  I asked if the AP and DVC (Disney Vacation Club) discounts were both for the same amount, or if one was more discounted than the other.  Guess everyone thought I was talking about Disney Visa!


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> Haha, actually I mentioned it a couple pages ago.  I asked if the AP and DVC (Disney Vacation Club) discounts were both for the same amount, or if one was more discounted than the other.  Guess everyone thought I was talking about Disney Visa!



Or only I did!! It's funny - I can see DVC mentioned anywhere else on the DIS and I know it is the Vacation Club that's being talked about.  For some reason, because I had the Disney Debit Card on the brain, I probably saw the DVC mentioned on this thread and thought 'Disney Visa Card"!!


----------



## beckinoz

We will be in DL the last week of September 2011. Will DL be done up for Halloween? I would love for my kids to see Halloween decorations as Halloween is not so be Down Under.


----------



## Sherry E

beckinoz said:


> We will be in DL the last week of September 2011. Will DL be done up for Halloween? I would love for my kids to see Halloween decorations as Halloween is not so be Down Under.



Probably.  DLR tends to kind of switch things up at random, so just as soon as we think we know when a season will start, it starts earlier or later than we expected.  They do this sort of thing with both HalloweenTime and Christmas.  This year, HalloweenTime is actually starting one week earlier than it did in 2008 or 2009.  But in 2007, it started early too, like it will this season.  Next year could go back to being a later start or it could be early again.  Worst case scenario would probably be that HalloweenTime in 2011 starts on the last Friday in September.  So just make sure you are at DLR over that last Friday in September to be on the safe side.  If it starts early again like this year, we should find out a few months ahead of time so you will know what to expect.

The Halloween party always begins on the first Friday in October.


----------



## beckinoz

Thanks for the info. We have a week at DL before Disney's Mexican cruise so hopefully we will see something.


----------



## ukstitch

Is it just me having trouble "justifying" the cost of the party 

Maybe it's just me, but $44 - $59 per person seems an awful lot for some candy and a fireworks display...

It's not really as if you get extended opening - the parks should (I assume) be open that late on other nights anyway. As for the fireworks - I seem to remember that you get a pretty good view from outside the park anyway (not as good as from inside, but still reasonable).


----------



## MattsPrincess

ukstitch said:


> Is it just me having trouble "justifying" the cost of the party
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but $44 - $59 per person seems an awful lot for some candy and a fireworks display...
> 
> It's not really as if you get extended opening - the parks should (I assume) be open that late on other nights anyway. As for the fireworks - I seem to remember that you get a pretty good view from outside the park anyway (not as good as from inside, but still reasonable).



There's also the special character photo areas. But no, you aren't the only one. I'm a super budgeter, so it's hard for me to feel ok about this. Currently, i'm justifying with the fact that DH is military, so we could move clear across the country, or to a different country, at any given moment. This may be our only chance to experience this, so that makes me feel like it's worth it this year. Now, if we're still at our base next October and think of going...i'll have to come up with a different story!


----------



## Sherry E

ukstitch said:


> Is it just me having trouble "justifying" the cost of the party
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but $44 - $59 per person seems an awful lot for some candy and a fireworks display...
> 
> It's not really as if you get extended opening - the parks should (I assume) be open that late on other nights anyway. As for the fireworks - I seem to remember that you get a pretty good view from outside the park anyway (not as good as from inside, but still reasonable).





MattsPrincess said:


> There's also the special character photo areas. But no, you aren't the only one. I'm a super budgeter, so it's hard for me to feel ok about this. Currently, i'm justifying with the fact that DH is military, so we could move clear across the country, or to a different country, at any given moment. This may be our only chance to experience this, so that makes me feel like it's worth it this year. Now, if we're still at our base next October and think of going...i'll have to come up with a different story!



I'm in the same boat.  I have to kind of play it by ear, both money-wise and just mood-wise.  Some days I feel more like I want to go.  Other days I think I could skip it.  I would want to see how MHP is set up in Disneyland - that's the main reason I'd want to go.  I am hoping they will add in more little decorations or surprises all over DL (like more so than in the previous years) and more characters too.  I mean, if money were no object for me, of course I would go in a hot minute and not even question it.  But at the moment, money is a big issue for me so I have to really weigh the pros and cons.


----------



## ukstitch

Sherry E said:


> I'm in the same boat.  I have to kind of play it by ear, both money-wise and just mood-wise.  Some days I feel more like I want to go.  Other days I think I could skip it.  I would want to see how MHP is set up in Disneyland - that's the main reason I'd want to go.  I am hoping they will add in more little decorations or surprises all over DL (like more so than in the previous years) and more characters too.  I mean, if money were no object for me, of course I would go in a hot minute and not even question it.  But at the moment, money is a big issue for me so I have to really weigh the pros and cons.



I very much agree that if money was no object then id go.

But - i look at what else that $135 (3 of us on this trip) could buy (plenty of souvenirs to remember the trip forever with, a good meal somewhere like blue bayou or a good portion of a meal at napa rose) and these uses always seem so much better value than the party.

Personally i think they've priced it quite high considering you're not really getting many exclusives apart form the fireworks. For me i think the sweet spot would be the ability to obtain tickets at around $25 each - that would put us nearer £50 total and id be far more tempted...


----------



## Vala

No, it's definitely not just you.

I was toying with going two days - 29th and 31st - and when I saw the prices the 29th became a "no" for now. 

I'm still not 100 percent sure what to do because like Sherry I am hoping for more characters... and those lines can get so long. We're with a kid on the 31st and I am not sure if she'll hold up long.


----------



## mom4princesses

Do I understand correctly or not?  Sherry E are you saying if I have a Chase bank account with Disney Debit card I can do the photo ops?  What about stroller rental or other perks?  Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> Do I understand correctly or not?  Sherry E are you saying if I have a Chase bank account with Disney Debit card I can do the photo ops?  What about stroller rental or other perks?  Thanks



I think so.  I _think_ the Chase Disney Visa Debit Cards have the same privileges as the Credit Cards.  They both include discounts at various DLR restaurants, discounts on merchandise, Rewards points (if you make a certain number of qualifying purchases or pay a certain number of bills to earn points) which can be converted into Rewards cards or DLR/WDW tickets (I think), and special member-exclusive photo ops.  It used to be Chip and Dale who were the subject of the photo op, but someone said that now it's Buzz and Woody.

Not sure about stroller rental.  Maybe someone else here who has the Disney Debit Card from Chase can answer, but I think those are the basics.


----------



## mom4princesses

Wow, thanks.  I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> Wow, thanks.  I know what I'm doing tomorrow.



You're going to order the Disney Visa Debit tomorrow?  I got tired of trying to deal with it online, because even though I could see a section about the Disney Visa cards on the Chase website, it was still not listed as one of the ones I was eligible to upgrade to.  So I just called the Chase phone number and asked them about it.  They said the reason I couldn't "upgrade" to it online is because their system doesn't recognize it as being an "upgrade" from my current card.  They see it as a "replacement," just like my current card had been stolen or lost and I needed to replace it.  Whatever the lingo is, I just wanted my darn Disney Visa Debit card!!!  So I got my "replacement."  They are mailing me the Disney Visa Card and it will take up to 10 days to reach me.  Then I have to cancel my existing Chase debit card.  This new one will be a whole new card number.  Whole new PIN number to memorize.  The first annual fee of $25 will be charged in late July.  After I pay 5 bills with my new card or make 5 qualifying purchases, I get 25 bonus reward points.  And then, after that, after so many dollars spent or purchases or bills paid, there will be more rewards dollars that can be used on Disney-related things.  Everyone gets the same perks.

So if you haven't ordered a Disney Visa Debit Card or Credit Card yet, and you don't mind paying the $25 annual fee, it's a good deal to get one!!


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## Tablefor5

ukstitch said:


> Is it just me having trouble "justifying" the cost of the party
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but $44 - $59 per person seems an awful lot for some candy and a fireworks display...
> 
> It's not really as if you get extended opening - the parks should (I assume) be open that late on other nights anyway. As for the fireworks - I seem to remember that you get a pretty good view from outside the park anyway (not as good as from inside, but still reasonable).



I am with you (and a lot of others on this board)...
I had pretty much made-up my mind before the prices were posted. We went on 08, had a good time but didn't feel it was justified for this trip (even with the Screams and the MHP in DL)...
I have 5 to buy for and with $50ish per pop!! That money could go a LOONNGG way for us with food, souvies, etc...
Not doing it this year!
I think if I was local and possibly had an AP then $250 would not seem like too much more to pay for a night of fun with the family...but that $ on-top of our PH's, hotel, and food...geeezz 
But, now that I know I am NOT going, I can move my trip dates up to include more weekdays...bonus for me!!!


----------



## amamax2

Tablefor5 said:


> I am with you (and a lot of others on this board)...
> I had pretty much made-up my mind before the prices were posted. We went on 08, had a good time but didn't feel it was justified for this trip (even with the Screams and the MHP in DL)...
> I have 5 to buy for and with $50ish per pop!! That money could go a LOONNGG way for us with food, souvies, etc...
> Not doing it this year!:



I so agree!!!  And we have APs!

The first year it was offered, I believe it was $15 pp.  I really wanted to go, but my kids were younger and really into neighborhood trick or treating, and I couldn't talk my DH into driving up for the day during the week.

Each year I'd look and think, and always ultimately decide that we really did not need to spend that kind of money for more candy.    The kids aren't into the characters at all, so the money was better spent towards APs which we could enjoy all year.

Last year, we went to WDW and I was determined we'd go there.  But it was $50 pp  (Couldn't believe the price compared to DCA) and we decided not to do it after spending $1000s on the trip already - I justified it as "we'll just go to the DCA one instead next year."

Now that I "put the foot down" on going, they've upped the price so much, it would be half as much again as what we paid for our APs (we upgraded our GAD vouchers).  So I am back to it just isn't worth it - oh well.....we'll still enjoy our trip and seeing all the decor, etc etc.


----------



## amamax2




----------



## amamax2




----------



## amamax2

*and a bonus picture from WDW:*


----------



## Sherry E

Yay!  Amamax2!!!  I was hoping you would post your photos today!!  Our little Halloween thread needs some color every so often.  I LOVE the pumpkin little green alien dude!  I don't think we have seen him yet in this thread.  I want that pumpkin (I am a big fan of the Little Green Men)!

Also, how cute is that "See ya real soon" with the Mickey icons on either end, spelled out in pumpkins?  That's adorable!  I don't think we have seen that here yet either.  I know that's my first time seeing it at all - I never noticed it in the park.

See, everyone, no matter how much we have seen and how much we may think we have seen everything, there is also more to see.  All kinds of little hidden gems.  What one pair of eyes doesn't catch, another pair of eyes will!


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> I LOVE the pumpkin little green alien dude!  I don't think we have seen him yet in this thread.  I want that pumpkin (I am a big fan of the Little Green Men)!



My DH is a huge Little Green Men fan, too, so I have to photograph anything to do with them!

[/QUOTE]Also, how cute is that "See ya real soon" with the Mickey icons on either end, spelled out in pumpkins?  That's adorable!  I don't think we have seen that here yet either.  I know that's my first time seeing it at all - I never noticed it in the park.[/QUOTE]

There were a number of different decorations at WDW compared to DL - I am so excited to see DL this year as it has been a few years and I'm sure they will have new things from when I was there before!


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> My DH is a huge Little Green Men fan, too, so I have to photograph anything to do with them!
> 
> There were a number of different decorations at WDW compared to DL - I am so excited to see DL this year as it has been a few years and I'm sure they will have new things from when I was there before!



Oh, I see!  I initially overlooked your sentence where you said "A bonus picture..."   (My coffee has not kicked in yet, apparently!) The "See ya real soon" looks like something that could very easily be at DLR too - that's why I thought it must have been at DLR as well, and that I just missed it!  It doesn't look like anything that would/should be WDW-exclusive for HalloweenTime, but I guess it is.  It's so cute!

The Little Green Men are probably my favorite characters in the Toy Story movies - and that's saying a lot seeing that those movies are full of wonderful characters.  I can't get enough of them!  I must hunt down that pumpkin this year at the Round-Up, and hopefully it will be there again.

Disney Dreams posted a photo in the Disney at Christmas thread last year, soon after the holiday season began.  The photo was of some of the holiday merchandise/ornaments/knick knacks that DLR had up on the shelves for the season.  Some of the ornaments were characters putting on accessories to look like other characters.  I think Rex from Toy Story was wearing mouse ears.  And the Little Green Men (or in this case, only one of them) was putting on a Sorcerer Mickey hat.  It was the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## BigCheese

Sherry E said:


> So if you haven't ordered a Disney Visa Debit Card or Credit Card yet, and you don't mind paying the $25 annual fee, it's a good deal to get one!!



FYI, sorry, don't mean to get off topic, but the Disney Rewards Visa Credit Card has no annual fee.  Even though you only earn 1% rewards on the credit card, we love it because of the perks at the parks, discounts on purchases, and the jump start on WDW promotions.

To get back on topic, I love this thread!  Thank you Sherry for keeping it relevant on the boards on page 1 all of the time!  We're going in late September and although we've been to DLR the days right after Halloween (they still had some decorations up), I can't wait to see the full blown decorations during Halloweentime!  Are all of the characters at the parks in Halloween attire, or are some in their "normal" appearance and occasionally appear in the parks in their Halloween attire?


----------



## Sherry E

BigCheese said:


> FYI, the Disney Rewards Visa Credit Card has no annual fee.  Even though you only earn 1% rewards on the credit card, we love it because of the perks at the parks, discounts on purchases, and the jump start on WDW promotions.



Interesting to know!  The Debit Card appears to get all the same perks and discounts as the Credit Card, but I guess we have to pay for those perks with the $25 per year!  The thing I like about it (and that I am looking forward to when I get it in the mail) is that it looks pretty easy to rack up the rewards, because they don't limit us to only mail order, online or in-store purchases to earn rewards.  We can also pay bills with the card and still get rewards.  I assume that applies to the Credit Card too.  

Even if you don't qualify for the Credit Card, paying the $25 a year is not a bad deal for the Debit Card if you tend to use your Debit Card a lot ot pay bills and buy things anyway.  It will prove its value soon enough with the rewards and perks and discounts and extra little goodies.

In any case, I'm sure glad that Chase bought out WaMu and, by default, forced me to become a Chase customer - now it is working for me!!


----------



## Sherry E

BigCheese said:


> To get back on topic, I love this thread!  Thank you Sherry for keeping it relevant on the boards on page 1 all of the time!  We're going in late September and although we've been to DLR the days right after Halloween (they still had some decorations up), I can't wait to see the full blown decorations during Halloweentime!  Are all of the characters at the parks in Halloween attire, or are some in their "normal" appearance and occasionally appear in the parks in their Halloween attire?



You're welcome - it's been a labor of love (this and the Christmas thread)!  The great thing is that I only have to bump it every now and then, but mainly, it has picked up steam and gotten popular, so now enough other people post on it where I don't have to do too much bumping anymore!  We have managed to hang onto enough regulars in this thread to keep it alive, and picked up new people along the way!

From what I have seen - and maybe some of our other DLR HalloweenTime fans can confirm or deny this - there are some characters out and about in costume (like Goofy in his skeleton outfit, for example), and other characters out who are not in costume.  When the Villains appear, they are just in typical Villain attire.  I think there are characters in both parks who are wearing regular outfits, but I could be wrong on that.  I'm pretty sure I have seen some non-Halloweenish characters.


----------



## LKD

It may cost money but to me and my friends, it's a dream come true!
We all have been wanting to dress up at Disneyland but we are too old! (18-21)
And now that we can we're milking it! 

My friend is going as Tiana (her dress cost her $200) and I'm going as Lottie (also $200) on the first night  We're so excited!
We're going to be buying our tickets next week though, do you guys think they are going to be sold out by then? D:

Another night, my other friend and I are going as the stepsisters <--
I made the dresses so they only cost us around $30 
I'm not sure what night that will be though :/

Ooo I'm really excited!


----------



## iKristin

Are you an AP holder? Otherwise you have to wait until next month to purchase your tickets


----------



## LKD

Yes, I am. Really non AP have to wait a whole month? wow


----------



## mom4princesses

We are going Oct 9-15 and wanted to know what you think the crowds will be like?  Does anyone know when gay day is this year (isn't it usually in Oct)?  Trying to plan and know what we will be dealing with since we haven't done Halloween in 2 years.

Looking at the past rates, knowing that it will be just a guess, does DLR give APs the 40% discount during Halloween time?  We have reservations at HOJOs but would love to do 2 of the nights at a Disney hotel if we can (with 8 we have to get two rooms so can only swing if we can get 40% off).  Thanks for the help.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Disney Dreams posted a photo in the Disney at Christmas thread last year, soon after the holiday season began.  The photo was of some of the holiday merchandise/ornaments/knick knacks that DLR had up on the shelves for the season.  Some of the ornaments were characters putting on accessories to look like other characters.  I think Rex from Toy Story was wearing mouse ears.  And the Little Green Men (or in this case, only one of them) was putting on a Sorcerer Mickey hat.  It was the cutest thing ever!!



I'm off to search for that picture and I have GOT to find that ornament!  My Dh has looked high and low for a Little Green Men mug, but to no avail.  We ask the merchandise store by TSMM every time we go in - they just can't seem to take the hint.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> I'm off to search for that picture and I have GOT to find that ornament!  My Dh has looked high and low for a Little Green Men mug, but to no avail.  We ask the merchandise store by TSMM every time we go in - they just can't seem to take the hint.



I found Disney Dreams' post and it's on the last page of the Christmas thread for you!


----------



## tjcrabb

I know that that christmas season doesn't start until november but will they start putting out their christmas ornaments during the halloween season? I was just there a little over a week ago and they were really hard to find. 
Tricia


----------



## joeysmommy

mom4princesses said:


> We are going Oct 9-15 and wanted to know what you think the crowds will be like?  Does anyone know when gay day is this year (isn't it usually in Oct)?  Trying to plan and know what we will be dealing with since we haven't done Halloween in 2 years.
> 
> Looking at the past rates, knowing that it will be just a guess, does DLR give APs the 40% discount during Halloween time?  We have reservations at HOJOs but would love to do 2 of the nights at a Disney hotel if we can (with 8 we have to get two rooms so can only swing if we can get 40% off).  Thanks for the help.



I called DLR today to book a room at GCH and I talked to the CM about TOTP being sold out. We're going  Oct 1 so he said it shouldn't be a problem since it gets busier as Halloween approaches and it rarely sells out for the first event. I asked if switching to DL and the Fireworks show might influence that, he didn't seem to know.

He told me guests will be admitted in the park at 4pm but now here's my dilemma:
I have GAD vouchers for 1 park and 2 day park hoppers I won on the radio yesterday 

I'm wondering if I should use my GAD for DCA 10-4pm and then go to DL or just not even go in the parks until 4pm that day.


----------



## iKristin

I'd use the GAD ticket that day, then you get the entire day in the park because you can go grab your TOTP bracelet (or whatever they hand out) at 4 and not have to leave the park


----------



## CC&M

How many adults wear costumes to MHP (not numbers, but half, etc.)? My husband and I are going to MHP, but we don't enjoy wearing costumes, so will we feel out of place?


----------



## barefootmomma

CC&M said:


> How many adults wear costumes to MHP (not numbers, but half, etc.)? My husband and I are going to MHP, but we don't enjoy wearing costumes, so will we feel out of place?



I don't think you'll feel out of place at all. When we went last year, there were far less than half of the adults in costume I'd say. We went on the 30th. I dress my little one up, but neither I nor any other adults in our party dress up for the event.


----------



## MelXThree

Quick question....when do the AP rates usally come out for October?  My mom really wants us to stay on property and I'm thinking about buying a AP just for the (possible) 40% off ?!?  Do you think that's crazy?  What kind of deals have there been in the past?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## joeysmommy

iKristin said:


> I'd use the GAD ticket that day, then you get the entire day in the park because you can go grab your TOTP bracelet (or whatever they hand out) at 4 and not have to leave the park



Thanks ikristin...I was going to call and ask if I can combine the GAD and the ParkHopper to upgrade to an AP.

I was thinking of using the GAD on Friday Oct 1 for DCA from 10-4 then go change in the hotel room, head over to DL for TOTP.

You don;t have to exit the park and go wait in line for TOTP?


----------



## mom4princesses

joeysmommy said:


> Thanks ikristin...I was going to call and ask if I can combine the GAD and the ParkHopper to upgrade to an AP.
> 
> I was thinking of using the GAD on Friday Oct 1 for DCA from 10-4 then go change in the hotel room, head over to DL for TOTP.
> 
> You don;t have to exit the park and go wait in line for TOTP?



Please keep us informed.  I would like to do the same thing so I would love to know what they tell you.  Thanks for the reply to my other question.


----------



## joeysmommy

joeysmommy said:


> Thanks ikristin...I was going to call and ask if I can combine the GAD and the ParkHopper to upgrade to an AP.
> 
> I was thinking of using the GAD on Friday Oct 1 for DCA from 10-4 then go change in the hotel room, head over to DL for TOTP.
> 
> You don't have to exit the park and go wait in line for TOTP?



No problem..I forgot to mention that I have found they release the AP discount code in August for DLR discounted rooms. 
I usually book my room and then call back and apply the AP rate discount.

I asked about the new AP rate yesterday and the CM said he wasn't sure if they would be doing it this year. But it seems they have it every year..so...?

I booked the room at $266 with a senior citizen discount (yay mom thanks for turning 60 last year!). That's about what the AP rate was 2 years ago.


----------



## Sherry E

tjcrabb said:


> I know that that christmas season doesn't start until november but will they start putting out their christmas ornaments during the halloween season? I was just there a little over a week ago and they were really hard to find.
> Tricia



Tjcrabb - you mean ornaments sold in-store?  I have seen some on sale in certain sections of DL stores during HalloweenTime, but it's not the variety that you would get if it were closer to Christmastime.  We saw a small little section in the China Closet, for example, but there may be more in other stores.



joeysmommy said:


> I called DLR today to book a room at GCH and I talked to the CM about TOTP being sold out. We're going  Oct 1 so he said it shouldn't be a problem since it gets busier as *Halloween approaches and it rarely sells out for the first event*. I asked if switching to DL and the Fireworks show might influence that, he didn't seem to know.
> 
> He told me guests will be admitted in the park at 4pm but now here's my dilemma:
> I have GAD vouchers for 1 park and 2 day park hoppers I won on the radio yesterday
> 
> I'm wondering if I should use my GAD for DCA 10-4pm and then go to DL or just not even go in the parks until 4pm that day.



Joeysmommy-

Guests will be admitted to the MHP at 4 p.m. only on Fridays and Halloween.  On Tuesdays, guests are admitted at 3 p.m.

The TOTP (when it was still called the TOTP) was definitely sold out for the first night in 2008, when we went.  That's why I was so relieved that a DIS-er here had to get rid of her tickets for that night because she couldn't attend. I had already checked and the first night was most definitely sold out (though they usually keep a reserve of tickets that they sell on the day of the actual event), and my only option was to get much more expensive tickets on the night of the event.  But they were sold out otherwise.

Now, that was just my experience from one year, in 2008.  It may not be the norm, but it happened.  It may not be what happens this year with Mickey's Halloween Party (MHP), but I wouldn't necessarily count on the first night not selling out.  Especially because it will be held in DL this year, it may hold more appeal to people...but there also may be many more tickets available, so the chances of selling out would be less.  In any case, it's up in the air.



MelXThree said:


> Quick question....when do the AP rates usally come out for October?  My mom really wants us to stay on property and I'm thinking about buying a AP just for the (possible) 40% off ?!?  Do you think that's crazy?  What kind of deals have there been in the past?  Thanks for the help!



MelXThree-

Last year, the AP rates for October did not get released until September (not the regular AP discount off of the rack rates, but the actual "AP9" or whatever they were called)!!  I remember this vividly because a bunch of us on the DIS were waiting and waiting and waiting for the October hotel rates to go down, and it seemed like DLR waited until the last minute before finally releasing them.  Basically, they want to see how many folks will book rooms at the regular rack rates before they release the highly discounted rooms.  I am not sure what will happen this year, but in 2009, the AP rates for October definitely did not come out until September.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry, I also remember the AP rates being, really, really late last year. You were checking the rates for me (thanks again) so I could justify getting an AP and nothing special was coming up for so long that I finally gave up!

I did end up getting a different deal that worked out pretty well for us, but I totally agree that DLR makes us crazy with waiting so long to release things (the OCD part of me likes WDW's plan-way-ahead details).

I guess that's the beauty of refundable deposits and knowing your cancellation policies. I remember quite a few people last year had "backup" reservations off-site in case the prices didn't drop for the DLR hotels.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Sherry, I also remember the AP rates being, really, really late last year. You were checking the rates for me (thanks again) so I could justify getting an AP and nothing special was coming up for so long that I finally gave up!
> 
> I did end up getting a different deal that worked out pretty well for us, but I totally agree that DLR makes us crazy with waiting so long to release things (the OCD part of me likes WDW's plan-way-ahead details).
> 
> I guess that's the beauty of refundable deposits and knowing your cancellation policies. I remember quite a few people last year had "backup" reservations off-site in case the prices didn't drop for the DLR hotels.
> 
> PHXscuba



Absolutely!  I remember you as being part of the group of us who were eagerly awaiting those darn October AP rates last year!!  I was stalking that DLR AP hotel calendar for a long time.  Finally, they took soooooo long to put them up that I finally gave up - I assumed they were not going to release any AP rates at all for that month.  And then someone else posted on the DIS that the rates were finally in, and it was in September!!  It seems like they waited a realllly long time last year, more so than usual.  I think HalloweenTime business really took off in 2008, and DLR was not expecting it.  So in 2009, they figured that it was such a big hit that people might be likely to book at the regular rack rate, and they waited to see how many bookings they could get before releasing the October rates to us.  It was madness!  Also, all those 5 for 3 deals ended in the last week of September last year, so I guess they didn't want too many discounts happening at one time!!


----------



## mom4princesses

So we are going 9 - 15 and want to try to get 2 days at a DLR hotel if I can get a great rate (need 2 rooms, family of 8).  I now have reservations at HOJO with the entertainment rate so I will only move if we get a good deal.  We are going to upgrade our hoppers to AP when we are there so we can get that discount.  Is the AP9 the 40% discount?  So do I make the reservation now and when the rate goes down I call and change it?  If it doesn't I can cancel without a fee?


----------



## Disney Dreams

tjcrabb said:


> I know that that christmas season doesn't start until november but will they start putting out their christmas ornaments during the halloween season? I was just there a little over a week ago and they were really hard to find.
> Tricia



I don't know when they come out exactly, but I took these pictures on a visit on 11/7/2009.  

HTH,
Dreams


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> So we are going 9 - 15 and want to try to get 2 days at a DLR hotel if I can get a great rate (need 2 rooms, family of 8).  I now have reservations at HOJO with the entertainment rate so I will only move if we get a good deal.  We are going to upgrade our hoppers to AP when we are there so we can get that discount.  Is the AP9 the 40% discount?  So do I make the reservation now and when the rate goes down I call and change it?  If it doesn't I can cancel without a fee?



Mom4princesses -

I forget how much of a savings, percentage-wise, the AP9 offers when they have those rates available (it may be AP10 by now - but it's always a code like that, with 'AP' at the front and a number following it), but it can bring a standard room rate down per night to something like $139 per night for PPH (depending on the day of the week and the time of year).  Last year, the stupid PPH nightly rate for October was showing on the AP hotel calendar as $221 for the longest time.  I knew that was not the actual AP rate, as the PPH always drops down well below $200 with AP9/AP8 (or whatever rates).  The $221 they were showing last year was simply the regular rack rate available to everyone minus an AP discount of 10%.  They didn't finally get around to releasing the "real" AP rates for October until September, and then PPH dropped down to rates like $179/$159/$149 - that kind of thing.

Most likely, the Entertainment Rate that you got for HoJo's will still be lower than any AP rate that comes out for the DLR hotels.  However, in a few rare instances, I have heard of people switching over to a DLR hotel because the HoJo's rate for that same time period was not much cheaper.  Usually, HoJo's is much cheaper, though.  So it would depend on how much you wanted to stay onsite at a DLR hotel, I suppose.

If you wait until Disney releases the real AP rates (not the ones currently shown on the AP hotel calendar for September), it may not leave you much time to book the room and get it all planned.  If you are prepared to do a switcheroo with not much time before your trip, you may have to do it that way if they don't release the real AP rates for a while.

If you make a room-only reservation on the Central Reservations number at DLR (don't get a package of any kind), they will only require you to put down a one-nght's deposit (plus 15% tax).  If you cancel up to 5 days prior to your check-in date, you will get a full refund.  No penalties or fees.  If you cancel inside of the 5 days, there will be a partial refund.  So in order to hold a room you'd have to pay the one-night deposit, and then when the AP rate came out, you could call and have them adjust your hotel rate to reflect that price (and then cancel HoJo's).  I've done that before - I've switched rates, I've switched hotels, I've switched dates - and they are usualy quite accommodating as long as it's Room-Only.  If it's a package, there are all kinds of fees and penalities for canceling.


----------



## mom4princesses

Thanks Sherry E.  We are going to stay at the HOJO and I do have the ET rate for all dates but the 9th so yes that would be way cheaper.  But my girls have never stayed at a DLR hotel and would love it.  DH told them after the last trip, how about we do one big trip next year (now this year) and we can stay at the Disney hotel.  I gave him the look and he said what?  I knew he had no idea what he was getting himself into and the girls where all for it.  So I get onto the computer to figure out the price and we can stay at the HOJO for 2 1/2 weeks for the same price at one at a Disney hotel.  So I thought as a nice surprise we could do our last 2 days of 7 at a Disney hotel.  Just can't decide if the money is worth it or not.  At this point the kids (me and DH included) don't know what we are missing, so will this just make it worse.  Its just something I'm *thinking* about.


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

Historically are there discounts for the GP during October?  I was encouraged when I saw the summer discount, but reading about last year's AP rates has me thinking we might not see any GP room discounts for October.

What do you guys thinK?  Book now or wait and see what if any discounts may be available for the end of October?


----------



## Belle Ella

Dropping by although I don't have much to else to add today other than this:


----------



## MelXThree

Sherry E said:


> MelXThree-
> 
> Last year, the AP rates for October did not get released until September (not the regular AP discount off of the rack rates, but the actual "AP9" or whatever they were called)!!  I remember this vividly because a bunch of us on the DIS were waiting and waiting and waiting for the October hotel rates to go down, and it seemed like DLR waited until the last minute before finally releasing them.  Basically, they want to see how many folks will book rooms at the regular rack rates before they release the highly discounted rooms.  I am not sure what will happen this year, but in 2009, the AP rates for October definitely did not come out until September.



Thanks for the response   I am shocked  the the AP rates come out so late   I guess I'll just have to hold tight to makes my plans but it's hard   I have the Courtyard Anaheim booked (they have nice kids suites) so I guess if I want to switch last minute I can.

I am still undecided on the MHP   I also wanted the Fantasmic package because my mom can't stand for long periods of time but I can't afford both....actually I can;t afford either  but I'm not sure which one to do?


----------



## JiminetteCricket

I've been reading this thread since it was originally posted and have learned SO much from all of you...thank you!!!

I have a quick question for those of you who have recently signed up for the Disney debit through Chase.
- How long did it take you to get your debit card?
- Were you able to call and purchase the MHP tickets with the card (if that was in your Disney debit plans ) or does it truly have to be a Disney Visa?


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> Thanks Sherry E.  We are going to stay at the HOJO and I do have the ET rate for all dates but the 9th so yes that would be way cheaper.  But my girls have never stayed at a DLR hotel and would love it.  DH told them after the last trip, how about we do one big trip next year (now this year) and we can stay at the Disney hotel.  I gave him the look and he said what?  I knew he had no idea what he was getting himself into and the girls where all for it.  So I get onto the computer to figure out the price and we can stay at the HOJO for 2 1/2 weeks for the same price at one at a Disney hotel.  So I thought as a nice surprise we could do our last 2 days of 7 at a Disney hotel.  Just can't decide if the money is worth it or not.  At this point the kids (me and DH included) don't know what we are missing, so will this just make it worse.  Its just something I'm *thinking* about.



Mom4princesses -

You made a good point about not knowing what you're missing yet.  I can't explain it but, for me, staying onsite just enhances my overall DLR experience so much.  I like to be immersed in the Disney magic in all aspects of my trip.  It is so worth it when I stay onsite, but I know that not everyone feels the same way. It's really a personal choice.  I only wish I could make longer trips with longer DLR hotel stays, so not only would I have a more relaxed trip in general, but I could really spend some time at the hotel itself, by the pool, reading, sipping a drink - all that stuff you are supposed to do at hotels!!  It's not that I couldn't enjoy DL & DCA without staying onsite.  Certainly I could.  But the DLR hotels add so much extra magic to my experience - it makes it more complete for me, in a way.  I can see where so many people have trouble "turning back" to non-Disney hotels once they have stayed onsite!  But it's so expensive - how can people manage to justify staying onsite when HoJo's is sometimes $59 a night - especially in this tough economy when so many people are struggling?

Well, it sounds like it may be a good idea to do what you are doing and stay onsite for the last couple of nights.  As long as you have your HoJo's reservation in place to cover you in case those AP rates never drop to the "good rates," you will be safe.  I am sure that the good AP rates will come out eventually (well, "good" by Disney standards), but you may have to keep stalking the AP hotel calendar regularly to be able to pounce on a rate when it pops up, and it may be rather short notice, and then book the two nights before they fill up!!



Smiling Cheshire Cat said:


> Historically are there discounts for the GP during October?  I was encouraged when I saw the summer discount, but reading about last year's AP rates has me thinking we might not see any GP room discounts for October.
> 
> What do you guys thinK?  Book now or wait and see what if any discounts may be available for the end of October?



Smiling Cheshire Cat -

I am not sure what madness happened last year with the October AP rates, or why they made us wait so long.  I don't think they made people wait as long for AP rates in 2008.  I suspect that 2008 was such a big hit in October for DLR - I recall some folks saying that even the CMs were surprised by the number of visitors that year, because October had always been the "off-peak season" - that a lightbulb went on in their heads and they figured out that October might be such a big hit that people would be willing to pay rack rate for hotel rooms...and why let the AP rates out yet when they can hold off as long as possible...  Plus, they had that 5 for 3 deal last year as well, and they wanted to let most of those bookings cycle out before releasing even more discounted rooms - AP rates - to the public, I think.  

So I am sure there will be some "good" AP rates for October this year - heck, they even have "good rates" for certain weeks in December every year, and December is an extremely popular month to go to DLR - but they _may_ not release them until September again, so you, too, may have to stalk the AP hotel calendar to jump on the rates when they come out, if you want to stay onsite.  I think there are always some good AP rates for most months - maybe some busy months the rates are only for 2 weeks out of the month, or for certain days in each week, but there's always something.  It's just a matter of when DLR decides to let the AP holders have them so they can plan!!



Belle Ella said:


> Dropping by although I don't have much to else to add today other than this:



Jazz - you can always pop in just to boogie!



We still have more HalloweenTime information to learn, and even though I don't think it will come out until July (this would be the full HalloweenTime agenda and list of activities, from which we will be able to tell if anything new is being added to this year's events), we can keep on dancing in hopes of bring it out a little sooner!!



MelXThree said:


> Thanks for the response   I am shocked  the the AP rates come out so late   I guess I'll just have to hold tight to makes my plans but it's hard   I have the Courtyard Anaheim booked (they have nice kids suites) so I guess if I want to switch last minute I can.
> 
> I am still undecided on the MHP   I also wanted the Fantasmic package because my mom can't stand for long periods of time but I can't afford both....actually I can;t afford either  but I'm not sure which one to do?



MelXThree-

Yes, good idea - hang on to the Courtyard Anaheim reservation and keep stalking the AP hotel calendar (or ask someone on the DIS to check rates for you) so you can pounce on a DLR hotel room as soon as the rate comes out.  Hopefully they won't make us wait sooooo long this year for the good rates like they did last year.  But, because that 5 for 3 deal is in effect again this year, they may do the same thing and wait for it to get to its last couple of weeks before they release AP rates.  

I know what you mean about the MHP - I am still on the fence about it as well.  It's a lot of money to fork over.  I would have to really convince myself that it was worth it.  Do you think your mom would enjoy Fantasmic?  If so, that may be the way to go - at least you'll know that you get a seat!



JiminetteCricket said:


> I've been reading this thread since it was originally posted and have learned SO much from all of you...thank you!!!
> 
> I have a quick question for those of you who have recently signed up for the Disney debit through Chase.
> - How long did it take you to get your debit card?
> - Were you able to call and purchase the MHP tickets with the card (if that was in your Disney debit plans ) or does it truly have to be a Disney Visa?



Welcome, JiminetteCricket!  I have always wondered who the folks are who have come along with us on this thread but have been silent!  I'm glad more people are starting to speak up!!

I, too, am curious about the Disney Rewards Visa Debit and how long it takes to arrive.  I just ordered mine the other day, over the weekend, and for some reason, I have a strong hunch that I am going to see it in my mailbox by the end of the week.  I just _feel_ that I am going to get it very quickly.  It seems like Chase is trying hard to make their new ex-WaMu customers happy.  BUT, I just discovered that Chase was apparently so eager to please me and get me the Disney Rewards Visa Debit Card that I want, that they sent me two cards!!  I looked at my regular Chase account online, and I saw a little link for "Disney Rewards."  This is where you see how many rewards you have earned with your card.  I clicked on the link and saw that they put TWO cards in my name.  Ugh.  I only need one - mainly because I don't want to pay $25 twice.  So now I have to wait for both cards to get to me, and then I have to activate one of them and call Chase to cancel the other one before they charge me.  

It's my understanding that the Disney Visa Debit Card has all the same perks as the Visa Credit Card, and you can book hotel rooms, buy tickets or whatever with either card.  But they charge the Debit Card holders $25 and they do not charge the Credit Card holders $25.  

But it would definitely be good to know for sure if we can, indeed, get the MHP tickets with the Debit Card.  I am almost certain we can, but you never know!


----------



## JiminetteCricket

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, JiminetteCricket!  I have always wondered who the folks are who have come along with us on this thread but have been silent!  I'm glad more people are starting to speak up!!
> 
> I, too, am curious about the Disney Rewards Visa Debit and how long it takes to arrive.  I just ordered mine the other day, over the weekend, and for some reason, I have a strong hunch that I am going to see it in my mailbox by the end of the week.  I just _feel_ that I am going to get it very quickly.  It seems like Chase is trying hard to make their new ex-WaMu customers happy.  BUT, I just discovered that Chase was apparently so eager to please me and get me the Disney Rewards Visa Debit Card that I want, that they sent me two cards!!  I looked at my regular Chase account online, and I saw a little link for "Disney Rewards."  This is where you see how many rewards you have earned with your card.  I clicked on the link and saw that they put TWO cards in my name.  Ugh.  I only need one - mainly because I don't want to pay $25 twice.  So now I have to wait for both cards to get to me, and then I have to activate one of them and call Chase to cancel the other one before they charge me.
> 
> It's my understanding that the Disney Visa Debit Card has all the same perks as the Visa Credit Card, and you can book hotel rooms, buy tickets or whatever with either card.  But they charge the Debit Card holders $25 and they do not charge the Credit Card holders $25.
> 
> But it would definitely be good to know for sure if we can, indeed, get the MHP tickets with the Debit Card.  I am almost certain we can, but you never know!



Thanks for the welcome!

I ordered mine Sunday night I think?  I actually opened up a checking account with them just to get the Disney debit .  I'm hoping it will show up in the mailbox by the end of the week too so I can call and get our MHP tickets with it, I need to initiate it the proper way, right .


----------



## barefootmomma

I apologize if this has been asked and answered, I've tried to keep up but it's a lot of info.  Am I understanding correctly that for the actual event itself, the entire park be cleared and guests need to reenter with their MHP tickets for the festivities? Since they're allowing MHP guests in to the park a few hours prior to the event itself, I'm wondering how they're going to work setting up, etc. It seems that they'd have to clear everyone out and the readmit only those with valid MHP tickets, but I just want to be clear.  We're AP holders, as of now planning on being there just for MHP at the scheduled event time (6 p.m. on a Tuesday), and not spending the day in the park. Thanks so much! I've been reading and soaking in tons of information from this thread, it is MUCH appreciated.


----------



## joeysmommy

joeysmommy said:


> No problem..I forgot to mention that I have found they release the AP discount code in August for DLR discounted rooms.
> I usually book my room and then call back and apply the AP rate discount.
> 
> I asked about the new AP rate yesterday and the CM said he wasn't sure if they would be doing it this year. But it seems they have it every year..so...?
> 
> I booked the room at $266 with a senior citizen discount (yay mom thanks for turning 60 last year!). That's about what the AP rate was 2 years ago.



Yay!!   Yes I can combine my GAD and the 2 day park hoppers I just won on the radio!  Upgrading to an AP!!
The Gad is valued at $72, The PH is $151= $223 so paying the difference of $76 to upgrade.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

barefootmomma said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered, I've tried to keep up but it's a lot of info.  Am I understanding correctly that for the actual event itself, the entire park be cleared and guests need to reenter with their MHP tickets for the festivities? Since they're allowing MHP guests in to the park a few hours prior to the event itself, I'm wondering how they're going to work setting up, etc. It seems that they'd have to clear everyone out and the readmit only those with valid MHP tickets, but I just want to be clear.  We're AP holders, as of now planning on being there just for MHP at the scheduled event time (6 p.m. on a Tuesday), and not spending the day in the park. Thanks so much! I've been reading and soaking in tons of information from this thread, it is MUCH appreciated.



What I've read is that they will be doing a wristband system. Those with tickets to MHP will receive a wristband, and be allowed to enter the park at 3 or 4 pm depending on if it's a Tuesday or Friday. Shortly before the actual event starts at 6 or 7 pm all regular guests will be asked to leave. CMs will be checking for wristbands before allowing guests to enter the queue for rides, giving out candy, etc.


----------



## barefootmomma

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> What I've read is that they will be doing a wristband system. Those with tickets to MHP will receive a wristband, and be allowed to enter the park at 3 or 4 pm depending on if it's a Tuesday or Friday. Shortly before the actual event starts at 6 or 7 pm all regular guests will be asked to leave. CMs will be checking for wristbands before allowing guests to enter the queue for rides, giving out candy, etc.



Well that certainly works. Looks like we might plan to be there a little earlier then. Thanks!


----------



## mom4princesses

Sherry E said:


> But it would definitely be good to know for sure if we can, indeed, get the MHP tickets with the Debit Card.  I am almost certain we can, but you never know!



I'm also waiting on my Disney Visa Debit and hope someone chimes in about this.  I sure hope it works because I will be getting my tickets the day the card arrives if I can!


----------



## Sherry E

JiminetteCricket said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I ordered mine Sunday night I think?  I actually opened up a checking account with them just to get the Disney debit .  I'm hoping it will show up in the mailbox by the end of the week too so I can call and get our MHP tickets with it, I need to initiate it the proper way, right .



JiminetteCrickette -

I wonder if Chase is noticing the sudden surge in people requesting the Disney Visa Debit (it seems like I am hearing more about Debit Card orders than Credit Card orders!)!!  You know, it's a good tool to have - especially if you don't have an AP and need discounts at DLR, but even in addition to an AP it's good to have to build up those reward points (which is easy to do if you make all your purchases and pay all your bills with this one debit card)  to use towards tickets, towards hotel stays, etc.  I should have asked for the card two months ago, when they first switched me over to a Chase debit card to replace my WaMu card.



barefootmomma said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered, I've tried to keep up but it's a lot of info.  Am I understanding correctly that for the actual event itself, the entire park be cleared and guests need to reenter with their MHP tickets for the festivities? Since they're allowing MHP guests in to the park a few hours prior to the event itself, I'm wondering how they're going to work setting up, etc. It seems that they'd have to clear everyone out and the readmit only those with valid MHP tickets, but I just want to be clear.  We're AP holders, as of now planning on being there just for MHP at the scheduled event time (6 p.m. on a Tuesday), and not spending the day in the park. Thanks so much! I've been reading and soaking in tons of information from this thread, it is MUCH appreciated.



Barefootmomma -

What's interesting is that there used to be some 'down time' at DCA when the TOTP was held there.  DCA would close for 90 minutes or whatever (something like that) and then open up with extra decorations added in for the TOTP - like the giant Mickey ghosts and all the extra things around the entrance to DCA.  Now that the TOTP has become the MHP and there is not going to be any down time at DL to set up for the MHP, I wonder if those giant Mickey ghosts or any other extra decorations will be used.  Maybe they will skip putting them up entirely, or maybe they will just trot them out at 2 p.m. and start setting them up before guests begin to arrive at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m.



joeysmommy said:


> Yay!!   Yes I can combine my GAD and the 2 day park hoppers I just won on the radio!  Upgrading to an AP!!
> The Gad is valued at $72, The PH is $151= $223 so paying the difference of $76 to upgrade.



Joeysmommy -

Congratulations on winning Park Hoppers on the radio!  I didn't realize that you could combine contest-won tickets with GAD tickets all for one AP?  If I understood that correctly, that's excellent!  Did you double check with DLR to make sure they can do that?

I have heard of people winning Disneyland tickets on the radio - it seems to happen to people I know often, but I never hear of these contests somehow!  Are you in California?



mom4princesses said:


> I'm also waiting on my Disney Visa Debit and hope someone chimes in about this.  I sure hope it works because I will be getting my tickets the day the card arrives if I can!



Mom4princesses -

Make sure to let us know.  Even if my debit card were to arrive today, I still would not be certain about going to the MHP (I have to discuss it with a couple of friends first).  But it would be good to know for sure that I can buy them that way if I choose to, since I have not renewed my AP yet.


----------



## barefootmomma

Sherry E said:


> Barefootmama -
> 
> What's interesting is that there used to be some 'down time' at DCA when the TOTP was held there.  DCA would close for 90 minutes or whatever (something like that) and then open up with extra decorations added in for the TOTP - like the giant Mickey ghosts and all the extra things around the entrance to DCA.  Now that the TOTP has become the MHP and there is not going to be any down time at DL to set up for the MHP, I wonder if those giant Mickey ghosts or any other extra decorations will be used.  Maybe they will skip putting them up entirely, or maybe they will just trot them out at 2 p.m. and start setting them up before guests begin to arrive at 3 p.m. or 4 p.m.



That was my thought process too. We have attended the TOTP in the past, and with the big changes going on for the Disneyland version I couldn't quite figure out how they're planning to get it set up. Thanks!


----------



## JiminetteCricket

Sherry E said:


> JiminetteCrickette -
> 
> I wonder if Chase is noticing the sudden surge in people requesting the Disney Visa Debit (it seems like I am hearing more about Debit Card orders than Credit Card orders!)!!  You know, it's a good tool to have - especially if you don't have an AP and need discounts at DLR, but even in addition to an AP it's good to have to build up those reward points (which is easy to do if you make all your purchases and pay all your bills with this one debit card)  to use towards tickets, towards hotel stays, etc.  I should have asked for the card two months ago, when they first switched me over to a Chase debit card to replace my WaMu card.



I bet there's a huge surge in them!  It pays for itself the first year so why not try it out for at least a year?  When I signed up for my account I also had a promo where as long as my initial opening deposit was at least $100 then they deposit $100 back into my checking account after I make five "credit" transactions with my debit card.  So $100 + $25 Disney dollars more than makes up for the $25 annual fee.  Plus buying MHP tickets, I'll transfer from BofA to Chase to pay our typical monthly bills and earn on that too.  I won't have a ton by the time we go to Disney (maybe $40ish?) but that's lunch in the park one day, I'll take it!  Now I'm wishing that I hadn't already bought our park hoppers, Sea World tickets, etc so I could earn have some points on those too .

I'll update when I get my card if nobody else has updated yet.  I'm definitely going to call ASAP to try to get MHP tickets!


----------



## iKristin

YAY!!! Got my TOTP tix today ) They look the same as last year, just the basic "celebrate" character design tix


----------



## joeysmommy

Joeysmommy -

Congratulations on winning Park Hoppers on the radio!  I didn't realize that you could combine contest-won tickets with GAD tickets all for one AP?  If I understood that correctly, that's excellent!  Did you double check with DLR to make sure they can do that?

I have heard of people winning Disneyland tickets on the radio - it seems to happen to people I know often, but I never hear of these contests somehow!  Are you in California?



Yes I'm in California- SF Bay Area.
I won the tix on K101.3, caller 20 when they play a certain song each hour.
I won at 7:30am and got the kids to school 15 minutes late- the school secretary loved my excuse
I have been following all  3 radio stations in the area that regularly have DLR contests for the last year, so I'm super excited to have finally won!

I called the DLR ticket phone number on the website, the woman said the park hoppers would be fine to combine with the GAD voucher.

Now we need to start working on our costumes,,I'm sure it will be Star Wars themed for my two boys. I'll be dusting off my Princess Leia costume for one more time.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

joeysmommy said:


> I called the DLR ticket phone number on the website, the woman said the park hoppers would be fine to combine with the GAD voucher.
> 
> Now we need to start working on our costumes,,I'm sure it will be Star Wars themed for my two boys. I'll be dusting off my Princess Leia costume for one more time.



wow! You won tickets that show a value? Most tickets won are marked "Comp" or don't have a value on them and can't be upgraded. I only mention this because it would stink to get there and find out they can't be upgraded.


----------



## Sherry E

Well, this needs a bump - oh, and still no Disney Visa Debit Card in the mail yet.  I checked.  It will probably arrive tomorrow...and then I have to call Chase and see if they can cancel the second Debit Card that is apparently comng as well.

I wonder if there is any mention of discounts for the MHP on the Disney Rewards Visa website (which covers both the info for the Credit Card and the Debit Card).

I can't wait to learn what the official HalloweenTime agenda is - we probably have about one month exactly until we get the full schedule of events and attractions for the season, but I am hoping that Heather on the Disney Parks Blog leaks something a bit earlier than that!!


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  We are at 20,000 views!!  I remember when we were at only 2,000 views, just a couple of months ago!  I think this calls for some HalloweenTime Information Boogie:


----------



## Belle Ella

​


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I wanted to post some pictures from the event last year, but I can't seem to find the pictures I took with that camera. I did find some pics I took at the hotel before we headed out to the party. Here are my kids in their costumes. DD was Jack Skellington and DS was Barrel, both are characters from The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Sherry E

Disney Visa Debit Card x 2 arrived today!  Did anyone else get theirs yet?  Since Chase sent me two of them mistakenly, I have to figure out which design I like better (they only had four choices, but one of them I asked for and the other one was something they just picked for me).  Anyway, I must activate the card and then see what I can find out about MHP tickets and other goodies!!!


----------



## mom4princesses

Sherry E said:


> Disney Visa Debit Card x 2 arrived today!  Did anyone else get theirs yet?  Since Chase sent me two of them mistakenly, I have to figure out which design I like better (they only had four choices, but one of them I asked for and the other one was something they just picked for me).  Anyway, I must activate the card and then see what I can find out about MHP tickets and other goodies!!!



Have not recieved mine yet.  So please let me know if you are able to get the MHP tickets.  That is one of my main reasons for getting the card, well and all the other goodies you get.


----------



## stitch4336

Sherry E said:


> Disney Visa Debit Card x 2 arrived today!  Did anyone else get theirs yet?  Since Chase sent me two of them mistakenly, I have to figure out which design I like better (they only had four choices, but one of them I asked for and the other one was something they just picked for me).  Anyway, I must activate the card and then see what I can find out about MHP tickets and other goodies!!!



Sherry do you know if you get points for using the Debit Card to pay bills online?  We have the Disney Visa from Chase and our checking account thru another bank.  Since they came out with the debit card, I've been thinking about switching to get more points (of course!).  But I pay all my larger bills online and was wondering if that counts.  I'll research it on the Chase website but thought I'd ask here too in case you already know the answer....

Thanks!


----------



## mom4princesses

stitch4336 said:


> Sherry do you know if you get points for using the Debit Card to pay bills online?  We have the Disney Visa from Chase and our checking account thru another bank.  Since they came out with the debit card, I've been thinking about switching to get more points (of course!).  But I pay all my larger bills online and was wondering if that counts.  I'll research it on the Chase website but thought I'd ask here too in case you already know the answer....
> 
> Thanks!



From what I understand as long as you use it as a credit, not debit, you get points.  Online where ever.  But if you are talking about bill pay, it said as long as it went as a credit you get points but not if they send a check.  I knew more about the card than the lady at the bank, from the boards, so it was a little dissapointing as I thought I would have found out more by going into the branch.


----------



## BigCheese

I'm almost positive this was discussed somewhere in this thread, but I can't find it!  I know that the Celebration BBQ with Woody, Jessie, and Bullseye no longer happens on a regular basis, but do they still have Woody's *Halloween* Roundup?  And if so, do they allow you to take pictures with the characters (particularly Bullseye!)?  DS is big on Bullseye, and we're hoping he's around during Halloweentime.


----------



## JiminetteCricket

I got my Disney Visa debit in the mail today too!  I can't activate it right now (activation number says their system is down until Sunday morning?).  I'll try to remember to get it activated in the morning then call and see about the MHP tix.  Does anyone have the phone number to call handy?


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> Have not recieved mine yet.  So please let me know if you are able to get the MHP tickets.  That is one of my main reasons for getting the card, well and all the other goodies you get.



I don't see anything about MHP on any inserts that came with the debit card, nor do I see anything on the Disney Rewards Visa website (although I did look over all the other "perks").  When I do a general search online, all I see is that people were able to use their Disney Visas for MNSSHP tickets in WDW or for Mickey's Halloween Treat at DCA in 2007.  I know some people on the DIS have said that they were able to use their Visas for discounted TOTP tickets more recently than 2007.  So, IF we are able to get any kind of discount using this Visa this year, it is very well hidden!  I guess we have to actually just call DLR directly and find out if it can be used.



stitch4336 said:


> Sherry do you know if you get points for using the Debit Card to pay bills online?  We have the Disney Visa from Chase and our checking account thru another bank.  Since they came out with the debit card, I've been thinking about switching to get more points (of course!).  But I pay all my larger bills online and was wondering if that counts.  I'll research it on the Chase website but thought I'd ask here too in case you already know the answer....
> 
> Thanks!



Mom4princesses is correct - with the Debit Card you can get points for paying all our bills online or on the phone or for making any kinds of purchases (from gas to groceries to fast food to movie tickets to electronics to clothes - anything) anywhere (online, over the phone or in-person), as long as the card is processed as a credit card.  Most places can process the debit card as a credit card because it has the Visa logo on it and it will go through the Visa system.  But you know how, every so often, you go somewhere where you swipe your debit card and it asks you to select Credit or Debit or Other?  That's when we have to select the "credit" option.  And if we pay online bills, same thing - don't refer to the card as a debit card.  Select the "Paying with a Credit Card" option.  If the "Debit" option is chosen, and we have to enter our PIN number, that's what we don't want.  If we have to enter a PIN, that amount won't qualify for/towards rewards points.  But if it is logged as a credit transaction, we shouldn't have to enter a PIN and we will get points.

That's one reason why I think rewards points probably build up faster than they seem like they would.  Right now, it's like 1 reward point to every $200 of qualifying purchases or bills paid.  But those monthly bills and purchases can easily add up to $200.



BigCheese said:


> I'm almost positive this was discussed somewhere in this thread, but I can't find it!  I know that the Celebration BBQ with Woody, Jessie, and Bullseye no longer happens on a regular basis, but do they still have Woody's *Halloween* Roundup?  And if so, do they allow you to take pictures with the characters (particularly Bullseye!)?  DS is big on Bullseye, and we're hoping he's around during Halloweentime.



Yes, you're right - somewhere in this thread the HalloweenTime Round-Up was mentioned, but who knows where it went?!  It's buried somewhere in the thread.  Yes, the Halloween Round-Up was in full effect last year - Woody and Jessie were both there, taking photos.  All of the other crafts and things were happening as well.  I can't recall if they were calling it "Woody's Halloween Round-Up" last year like they did in 2008 and 2007, but it was definitely there and Woody & Jessie were posing for photos.  This year, with TS3 coming out, I would imagine that having the Toy Story characters there would be even more popular.



JiminetteCricket said:


> I got my Disney Visa debit in the mail today too!  I can't activate it right now (activation number says their system is down until Sunday morning?).  I'll try to remember to get it activated in the morning then call and see about the MHP tix.  Does anyone have the phone number to call handy?



I think Chase was doing some crazy maintenance on their system.  I managed to get mine activated before all that started.  BUT, it was a confusing phone call that I had to make to Chase, because I was simultaneously trying to convey that I needed to cancel my existing Chase Debit, activate only ONE of the Disney Visa Debit Cards they sent me and then cancel the second Disney Debit card they sent me.  The Customer Service Rep. didn't seem to know why I had two Disney cards (neither did I), and I was afraid she was going to deactivate my existing Chase card prematurely and somehow leave me without the use of a card for a few days.  Also, I had been told last week that I would receive a whole new PIN number for my card.  I need to use this new card at an ATM in the next day or two, but I don't have a new PIN (it hasn't arrived yet).  The Chase person I spoke to yesterday, however, said that I would be using the same PIN I have been using with my other Chase Debit, even though I was told last week that I would be getting a new one.  So I have no idea if I can use this card yet or not, or if I will be getting a new PIN.  Hopefully the card I am carrying in the wallet is the activated card and not the "other" Disney card they sent me by mistake!!

Was anyone else told they would be receiving an all new PIN number for their new Disney Rewards Visa Debit Card?

I don't have the number handy to call about the MHP tickets.  I know it's around here somewhere.


----------



## BigCheese

Sherry E said:


> Yes, you're right - somewhere in this thread the HalloweenTime Round-Up was mentioned, but who knows where it went?!  It's buried somewhere in the thread.  Yes, the Halloween Round-Up was in full effect last year - Woody and Jessie were both there, taking photos.  All of the other crafts and things were happening as well.  I can't recall if they were calling it "Woody's Halloween Round-Up" last year like they did in 2008 and 2007, but it was definitely there and Woody & Jessie were posing for photos.  This year, with TS3 coming out, I would imagine that having the Toy Story characters there would be even more popular.



Perfect, thanks Sherry!  You mentioned Woody and Jessie, but was Bullseye there last year at all? (or anywhere else in the parks for that matter)?


----------



## Sherry E

BigCheese said:


> Perfect, thanks Sherry!  You mentioned Woody and Jessie, but was Bullseye there last year at all? (or anywhere else in the parks for that matter)?



I didn't see Bullseye at the time that I popped into the Round-Up - I most definitely would have wanted to get a photo with him since he is a bit more rare in terms of being out and about in the parks.  He was either in an area that I didn't see, or he just wasn't there at that moment.  _But_ I recall a couple of other DIS-ers saying that Bullseye was hanging around the Round-Up when they were there.  I don't think he is there as often as Woody, but apparently he does come out from time to time.  I just missed him, I guess.

I would think that, of all years, with this being a big year for Toy Story and the fact that it's been over 10 years between Toy Story movies, they _should_ bring out as many Toy Story characters as possible in the parks, hanging around TSMM in DCA, hanging around BLAB in DL, hanging around the Round-Up, in the Pixar Play Parade, etc.  What better time to do it, really?  It will be very interesting to see what happens around Halloween, and if they bring out any extra TS characters that would not normally be seen.  Maybe they will have some extra ones out for the MHP.

Somewhere on the DIS in the last couple of weeks, I recall reading a post that said Buzz and Woody were the new photo op/meet & greet at the Disney Visa location in DCA (though I can't remember who said it or where I read it on here).  I hope that's true!  I have not been able to get Buzz in a photo yet!  Buzz and Sulley are two characters I really want to get photos of, and we always miss them!


----------



## JiminetteCricket

I just called 714-781-4400 and was able to get MHP tickets for October 1st for $44 w/ my Disney Debit!!


----------



## JiminetteCricket

Sherry E said:


> I think Chase was doing some crazy maintenance on their system.  I managed to get mine activated before all that started.  BUT, it was a confusing phone call that I had to make to Chase, because I was simultaneously trying to convey that I needed to cancel my existing Chase Debit, activate only ONE of the Disney Visa Debit Cards they sent me and then cancel the second Disney Debit card they sent me.  The Customer Service Rep. didn't seem to know why I had two Disney cards (neither did I), and I was afraid she was going to deactivate my existing Chase card prematurely and somehow leave me without the use of a card for a few days.  Also, I had been told last week that I would receive a whole new PIN number for my card.  I need to use this new card at an ATM in the next day or two, but I don't have a new PIN (it hasn't arrived yet).  The Chase person I spoke to yesterday, however, said that I would be using the same PIN I have been using with my other Chase Debit, even though I was told last week that I would be getting a new one.  So I have no idea if I can use this card yet or not, or if I will be getting a new PIN.  Hopefully the card I am carrying in the wallet is the activated card and not the "other" Disney card they sent me by mistake!!
> 
> Was anyone else told they would be receiving an all new PIN number for their new Disney Rewards Visa Debit Card?



They haven't even sent me a PIN yet .  That's ok though, I need to get in the habit of running it at credit only so I'll make due in the meantime .  I think I'll swing into my local branch tomorrow and see if they can assign a PIN to my card though.


----------



## Sherry E

JiminetteCricket said:


> They haven't even sent me a PIN yet .  That's ok though, I need to get in the habit of running it at credit only so I'll make due in the meantime .  I think I'll swing into my local branch tomorrow and see if they can assign a PIN to my card though.



They send the PIN numbers separately from the cards for security reasons.  I only use my PIN for the ATM, but it happens that I need to go to an ATM tomorrow or the next day.  So I need some kind of PIN, and I'm not sure if the Chase person I talked to yesterday was correct when she said I would have the same PIN I was used to using.  There was so much confusion over the fact that they sent me 2 cards by mistake and had to cancel my existing card, that I have no clue which PIN is assigned to which card!  But the Chase guy I spoke to last week said there would be a new PIN.  Ugh!


----------



## Sherry E

JiminetteCricket said:


> I just called 714-781-4400 and was able to get MHP tickets for October 1st for $44 w/ my Disney Debit!!



Woo hoo!  

So it's just something that is not really advertised at all - not even in the DLR info, but it is in effect!  Great to know!!


----------



## BigCheese

Sherry E said:


> I didn't see Bullseye at the time that I popped into the Round-Up - I most definitely would have wanted to get a photo with him since he is a bit more rare in terms of being out and about in the parks.  He was either in an area that I didn't see, or he just wasn't there at that moment.  _But_ I recall a couple of other DIS-ers saying that Bullseye was hanging around the Round-Up when they were there.  I don't think he is there as often as Woody, but apparently he does come out from time to time.  I just missed him, I guess.
> 
> I would think that, of all years, with this being a big year for Toy Story and the fact that it's been over 10 years between Toy Story movies, they _should_ bring out as many Toy Story characters as possible in the parks, hanging around TSMM in DCA, hanging around BLAB in DL, hanging around the Round-Up, in the Pixar Play Parade, etc.  What better time to do it, really?  It will be very interesting to see what happens around Halloween, and if they bring out any extra TS characters that would not normally be seen.  Maybe they will have some extra ones out for the MHP.
> 
> Somewhere on the DIS in the last couple of weeks, I recall reading a post that said Buzz and Woody were the new photo op/meet & greet at the Disney Visa location in DCA (though I can't remember who said it or where I read it on here).  I hope that's true!  I have not been able to get Buzz in a photo yet!  Buzz and Sulley are two characters I really want to get photos of, and we always miss them!



Thanks Sherry!  We're there right at the start of Halloweentime, and if they have Woody's Halloween Roundup, we'll definately ask a CM for times Bullseye is scheduled to appear there.  

I did hear on DIS that Buzz is back in Tomorrowland near the Carousel of Progress and Space Mountain after a year or so hiatus. The Buzz/Woody appearance for the Visa meet & greet at DCA seemed to have been a misunderstanding because of the way Visa promoted general Disney stuff with card member perks.  Recent DISers reported the same characters as usual (a Pluto and Chip & Dale rotation).


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## Sherry E

A Monday morning creepy emoticon dude HalloweenTime Information Boogie


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> A Monday morning creepy emoticon dude HalloweenTime Information Boogie



Just how I wanted to start off my morning!! How did you know?


----------



## mom4princesses

JiminetteCricket said:


> I just called 714-781-4400 and was able to get MHP tickets for October 1st for $44 w/ my Disney Debit!!


Thanks for the info.  Can't wait to get my card so I can get tickets.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

JiminetteCricket said:


> I just called 714-781-4400 and was able to get MHP tickets for October 1st for $44 w/ my Disney Debit!!



Is that for AP holders, or can anyone call that number and get them?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Nevermind, I figured it out!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Is that for AP holders, or can anyone call that number and get them?



You only get the $44 pre-order MHP price if you have an AP, a Disney Visa Debit or Credit Card, and I think a DVC membership as well.  Once the MHP tickets go on sale to the general public (on July 16th), the prices are $59 maximum.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm going to do the re-post of this (every few pages, it's probably a good idea) just for anyone new to the thread who needs the HalloweenTime basics:

This is what we know for certain right now, as of Monday, June 14, 2010:

• HalloweenTime at Disneyland Resort will begin on Friday, September 17, 2010. 

• Mickey’s Halloween Party (formerly called Mickey’s Trick or Treat Party) will, indeed, be moving over to Disneyland.

• Mickey’s Halloween Party will be held every Tuesday and Friday night in October, and on Halloween night, for a total of 10 nights.  The dates of the party will be:  

Fri., Oct. 1 
Tues., Oct. 5 
Fri., Oct. 8
Tues., Oct. 12 
Fri.; Oct. 15 
Tues., Oct. 19 
Fri., Oct. 22 
Tues., Oct. 26
Fri., Oct. 29
Sun., Oct. 31

• Pre-Sale tickets for Mickey’s Halloween Party have been released (starting Friday, June 4th) for Disneyland Resort Annual Pass holders, Disney Vacation Club members and Disney Visa Card holders (Credit or Debit).  Remaining tickets will go on sale to the general public on Friday, July 16th.  Call 714-781-4400 to purchase.  This is the pricing information, along with the hours of the MHP:

Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
$44 Special Passholder Discount for These Dates:
October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
$54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 8, 15, 22
$59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 29, 31

Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
$54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26
$59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 29 and 31

All Dates
Ages Two and Under: No Charge!

Times
Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m. 


• The Halloween Screams fireworks will be exclusive to Mickey’s Halloween Party guests, and not shown to non-party guests during the rest of the season.

• More treat stations and more treats will be added to the MHP in DL.  

• MHP guests will have access to “nearly all” the attractions Disneyland park has to offer—from the classic attractions in Fantasyland to the Halloween-themed attractions like Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We also assume that most of the DL restaurants will remain open during the MHP.

• MHP guests can start the party early and enter Disneyland at 3:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 4:00 p.m. on Fridays.  The official event starts at 6:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 7:00 p.m. on Fridays, and Halloween.  However, regular, non-MHP guests who attend DL earlier in the day on MHP days can stay until 6 p.m. on Tuesdays and until 7:00 p.m. on Fridays and Halloween, so there will be a bit of an overlap time.  We assume that a wrist band system will be put into effect to identify the MHP guests and the non-guests.  

• We should find out the full scoop on HalloweenTime and its agenda of activities and attractions in mid-July (I’m guessing July 16, as that is when MHP tickets go on sale to the general public).  



Hope that helps!


----------



## Flitterific

I'm sooo excited about being able to go during Halloweentime!  However, DBF just asked me a great question that I'm stumped about.  Our current APs expire in August.  Can we still use them to purchase our MHP tickets right now?  Of course, we will be getting new APs in October (upgrading with our GAD tickets).

Also, a related question is can we purchase cheaper PHs on LMT or other sites and use them toward the upgrade as well?  Will DL know that we bought them at a cheaper price and therefore only apply the lower value of it toward the upgrade?


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> I'm sooo excited about being able to go during Halloweentime!  However, DBF just asked me a great question that I'm stumped about.  Our current APs expire in August.  Can we still use them to purchase our MHP tickets right now?  Of course, we will be getting new APs in October (upgrading with our GAD tickets).
> 
> Also, a related question is can we purchase cheaper PHs on LMT or other sites and use them toward the upgrade as well?  Will DL know that we bought them at a cheaper price and therefore only apply the lower value of it toward the upgrade?



You should most definitely be able to get the MHP tickets with the AP now.  It's still valid.  Were you worried that they would ask to see your AP at the MHP, even though your AP will have expired and you will have GAD tickets?  Unless they have changed their policy, they don't check APs at the entrance to make sure you were the one who bought the party tickets or anything.  All they want are the party tickets.  When the DIS-er who had to give up her TOTP tickets in 2008 gave them to me, I also wondered if they would check such a thing because she had bought them using her AP discount.  But they didn't check us at all.  I'm sure AP holders also buy tickets for other people sometimes.  They don't seem to care.

Now as for the LMT tickets - are you asking if you can combine LMT tickets with the GAD tickets and apply the sum of both of those together towards the upgrade?  I don't think so.  I could be wrong, but I don't _think_ DLR will allow that kind of upgrade.  Or were you asking if LMT tickets could be upgraded in general, in case you got those instead of GAD tickets?


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> You should most definitely be able to get the MHP tickets with the AP now.  It's still valid.  Were you worried that they would ask to see your AP at the MHP, even though your AP wil have expired and you will have GAD tickets?  Unless they have changed their policy, they don't check APs at the entrance to make sure you were the one who bought the party tickets or anything.  All they want are the party tickets.  When the DIS-er who had to give up her TOTP tickets in 2008 gave them to me, I also wondered if they would check such a thing because she had bought them with using her AP discount.  But they didn't check us at all.  I'm sure AP holders also buy tickets for other people sometimes.  They don't seem to care.
> 
> Now as for the LMT tickets - are you asking if you can combine LMT tickets with the GAD tickets and apply the sum of both of those together towards the upgrade?  I don't think so.  I could be wrong, but I don't _think_ DLR will allow that kind of upgrade.  Or were you asking if LMT tickets could be upgraded in general, in case you got those instead of GAD tickets?



Thanks for answering so quickly!  I will pick a date and get our MHP tickets then 

And yes, I was talking about combining the LMT tickets with the GAD tickets toward a PAP upgrade.  I saw on another post that someone called Disney and they said it would be okay for her to combine the PHs that she won on a radio contest with her GAD tickets toward the upgrade for an AP so I was hoping I could do the same if I got LMT tickets on top of our GAD tickets


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> Thanks for answering so quickly!  I will pick a date and get our MHP tickets then
> 
> And yes, I was talking about combining the LMT tickets with the GAD tickets toward a PAP upgrade.  I saw on another post that someone called Disney and they said it would be okay for her to combine the PHs that she won on a radio contest with her GAD tickets toward the upgrade for an AP so I was hoping I could do the same if I got LMT tickets on top of our GAD tickets



Flitterific -

Well, here is my experience with that sort of ticket ugrade/swap situation:

Two years ago, I had accumulated a bunch of one-day/one-park tickets (the kind that used to be $66, then $69, now $72).  A client of mine, who did a lot of charity work, used to buy them for sick kids so they could go to DL.  She gave me some of the tickets as a thank you for the work I had been doing for her.  The one-day/one-park tickets have no expiration date.

I wanted to get an AP - a PAP, to be exact.  I called DLR and asked a CM if I could combine a few of the one-day/one-park tickets I had towards the price of one PAP.  She was not sure.  She asked another CM, who said she thought it would be okay to do that.  But then they put me on hold to call the Disneyland Bank to be extra, extra sure.  I was glad that they were taking the time to find out, so I wouldn't waste my time later trying to do it if it was not okay.  They came back with a big YES from the DL Bank.  The DL Bank CM said that "_as long as those OD/OP tickets are unused and unexpired, then Disneyland views them as if they were money_, and that total value of the tickets can be applied towards one AP or one Hopper or whatever."  Excellent!

So I arrived at DL and marched up to the ticket booth to hand over 3 of my OD/OP tickets.  The surly male CM behind the window instantly said NO, I could not use 3 tickets towards ONE PAP.  I argued (politely) with him and said that, indeed, I could.  I told him that I had been told very clearly by a CM who checked with another CM who checked with the DL Bank, that it was fine to do this. I named names of CMs so he would know who to ask.  The surly male CM growled, "Well, not if they're used.  If they're used, you can only use one ticket towards an upgrade."

I said, "But they are not used.  None of them are used."

Surly male CM growled again and said, "Well then _it's not an upgrade, it's a swap_."  And he scanned each ticket to be sure I had not used any of them.  He reluctantly applied the total value of all 3 OD/OP tickets towards my PAP, and I ended up getting more than 50% off of the total PAP price that way.  I only had to pay something like $191.

Fast forward to 2009.  Once again, the client I mentioned above gave me more DL tickets - the OD/OP kind.  Instead of an AP, this time I wanted to use 6 of those tickets and "swap" them (not upgrade, as I was reminded by the surly male CM in 2008) for three 1-day Park Hoppers.  I called DLR beforehand to be sure the Bank was still allowing this and still viewing the unused, unexpired tickets "as money."  They confirmed that I could still do this.

In October, I marched up to the ticket booth again, 6 tickets in hand, and gave them to the nice CM in the booth.  I explained to her that I already knew a "swap" could take place, and the tickets had neither been used nor had they expired.  I asked for three 1-day Hoppers.  She scanned them to be sure I was telling the truth about the tickets being unused.  She said, "I have to check with my supervisor, because we're really not supposed to do this."

I said, "But the Disneyland Bank said..."

And the friendly CM said, "Yeah, but we're really not supposed to do it."

So while the CM was conferring with her supervisor in the back, I was worried that they wouldn't let me "swap."  She returned and said I had a "balance of $123." I nearly fainted.  I thought she meant that I had a _balance due_ of $123.  What she actually meant was that the 6 OD/OP tickets, all tolled and applied to the price of three 1-day Hoppers, had a $123 balance left over.  I expected nothing of this.  I just wanted the 3 Hoppers.  But the friendly CM gave me my 3 Hoppers AND a gift card for $123!!!!!!!!

So, I guess the reason I am telling you all of this is that, based on my two experiences with these kinds of ticket swaps, some CMs will say it's okay (usually the ones on the phone who take the time to check with the DL Bank), but the ones at the actual ticket booth seem to not want to do this, or they don't know that they are allowed to do it.

So you may, perhaps, have trouble if you try to combine GAD and LMT tickets towards the price of an AP.  Or you may not.  Yours would be discounted Hoppers with expiration dates.  Mine were regular-price OD/OP tickets with no expiration date.  The CMs may handle the discounted Hoppers differently and may not view them as money when combined together.  They may only take one of those tickets and do an "upgrade," but not a swap.  What you want is a swap, not an upgrade, if you combine tickets.

I would do what I did and call DLR first, explain what you want to do, that they would be discounted tickets from GAD and LMT and have them check with the DL Bank.  Make sure you stress that the tickets would be *unused* and that you want to *swap*, as those seem to be the key words.  Otherwise, they automatically assume that the tickets/Hoppers will have been used and that you want to upgrade, so they will say you can only use one ticket for an upgrade.


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> Flitterific -
> 
> Well, here is my experience with that sort of ticket ugrade/swap situation:
> 
> Two years ago, I had accumulated a bunch of one-day/one-park tickets (the kind that used to be $66, then $69, now $72).  A client of mine, who did a lot of charity work, used to buy them for sick kids so they could go to DL.  She gave me some of the tickets as a thank you for the work I had been doing for her.  The one-day/one-park tickets have no expiration date.
> 
> I wanted to get an AP - a PAP, to be exact.  I called DLR and asked a CM if I could combine a few of the one-day/one-park tickets I had towards the price of one PAP.  She was not sure.  She asked another CM, who said she thought it would be okay to do that.  But then they put me on hold to call the Disneyland Bank to be extra, extra sure.  I was glad that they were taking the time to find out, so I wouldn't waste my time later trying to do it if it was not okay.  They came back with a big YES from the DL Bank.  The DL Bank CM said that "_as long as those OD/OP tickets are unused and unexpired, then Disneyland views them as if they were money_, and that total value of the tickets can be applied towards one AP or one Hopper or whatever."  Excellent!
> 
> So I arrived at DL and marched up to the ticket booth to hand over 3 of my OD/OP tickets.  The surly male CM behind the window instantly said NO, I could not use 3 tickets towards ONE PAP.  I argued (politely) with him and said that, indeed, I could.  I told him that I had been told very clearly by a CM who checked with another CM who checked with the DL Bank, that it was fine to do this. I named names of CMs so he would know who to ask.  The surly male CM growled, "Well, not if they're used.  If they're used, you can only use one ticket towards an upgrade."
> 
> I said, "But they are not used.  None of them are used."
> 
> Surly male CM growled again and said, "Well then _it's not an upgrade, it's a swap_."  And he scanned each ticket to be sure I had not used any of them.  He reluctantly applied the total value of all 3 OD/OP tickets towards my PAP, and I ended up getting more than 50% off of the total PAP price that way.  I only had to pay something like $191.
> 
> Fast forward to 2009.  Once again, the client I mentioned above gave me more DL tickets - the OD/OP kind.  Instead of an AP, this time I wanted to use 6 of those tickets and "swap" them (not upgrade, as I was reminded by the surly male CM in 2008) for three 1-day Park Hoppers.  I called DLR beforehand to be sure the Bank was still allowing this and still viewing the unused, unexpired tickets "as money."  They confirmed that I could still do this.
> 
> In October, I marched up to the ticket booth again, 6 tickets in hand, and gave them to the nice CM in the booth.  I explained to her that I already knew a "swap" could take place, and the tickets had neither been used nor had they expired.  I asked for three 1-day Hoppers.  She scanned them to be sure I was telling the truth about the tickets being unused.  She said, "I have to check with my supervisor, because we're really not supposed to do this."
> 
> I said, "But the Disneyland Bank said..."
> 
> And the friendly CM said, "Yeah, but we're really not supposed to do it."
> 
> So while the CM was conferring with her supervisor in the back, I was worried that they wouldn't let me "swap."  She returned and said I had a "balance of $123." I nearly fainted.  I thought she meant that I had a _balance due_ of $123.  What she actually meant was that the 6 OD/OP tickets, all tolled and applied to the price of three 1-day Hoppers, had a $123 balance left over.  I expected nothing of this.  I just wanted the 3 Hoppers.  But the friendly CM gave me my 3 Hoppers AND a gift card for $123!!!!!!!!
> 
> So, I guess the reason I am telling you all of this is that, based on my two experiences with these kinds of ticket swaps, some CMs will say it's okay (usually the ones on the phone who take the time to check with the DL Bank), but the ones at the actual ticket booth seem to not want to do this, or they don't know that they are allowed to do it.
> 
> So you may, perhaps, have trouble if you try to combine GAD and LMT tickets towards the price of an AP.  Or you may not.  Yours would be discounted Hoppers with expiration dates.  Mine were regular-price OD/OP tickets with no expiration date.  The CMs may handle the discounted Hoppers differently and may not view them as money when combined together.  They may only take one of those tickets and do an "upgrade," but not a swap.  What you want is a swap, not an upgrade, if you combine tickets.
> 
> I would do what I did and call DLR first, explain what you want to do, that they would be discounted tickets from GAD and LMT and have them check with the DL Bank.  Make sure you stress that the tickets would be *unused* and that you want to *swap*, as those seem to be the key words.  Otherwise, they automatically assume that the tickets/Hoppers will have been used and that you want to upgrade, so they will say you can only use one ticket for an upgrade.



Wow, thanks Sherry, for the very useful explanation to clarify that what I would want to do is "swap" the tickets for a PAP and not "upgrade".  Do you by any chance have the number that I should be calling to inquire whether this is still allowed?  Thanks a million!


----------



## canadadisney

This might be a silly question but I just thought of it randomly, Can you still use the Fast Pass system on the Mickey's Halloween Party nights?


----------



## Vala

Flitterific said:


> I'm sooo excited about being able to go during Halloweentime!  However, DBF just asked me a great question that I'm stumped about.  Our current APs expire in August.  Can we still use them to purchase our MHP tickets right now?  Of course, we will be getting new APs in October (upgrading with our GAD tickets).



You definitely can do that. My pass expires October 27 and I could buy tickets for October 31 just fine.



canadadisney said:


> This might be a silly question but I just thought of it randomly, Can you still use the Fast Pass system on the Mickey's Halloween Party nights?



If memory serves me correctly the Fast Pass system in DCA was not active during the parties.


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> Wow, thanks Sherry, for the very useful explanation to clarify that what I would want to do is "swap" the tickets for a PAP and not "upgrade".  Do you by any chance have the number that I should be calling to inquire whether this is still allowed?  Thanks a million!



I can't recall which number I called last year or in 2008.  Hmmm.... It was probably just the main DLR information/Guest Services number.  So when you call, explain that you would be combining two unused tickets from GAD and LMT to put the total value towards one AP, and then you'll pay whatever the difference/balance due is.  If they start in with the, "You can only upgrade one ticket to an AP," then say, "It's not an upgrade."  You can even tell them that you know this process has been done before for certain types of tickets and that the CMs on the phone checked with the DL Bank.  Of course, again, my tickets were the non-expired, unused, one-day/one-park variety, which may be handled differently (and allowed) than discount tickets from GAD and LMT (which may not be allowed), but it won't hurt to tell them that you know someone who did this swap process twice, and you know that it was verified with the DL Bank.  Sometimes the CMs will just give as much info as they are aware of, but not all the CMs seem to be aware of all the things they can or cannot do.  So if someone tells them, "Check with the DL Bank," that may be something they wouldn't have thought to do otherwise.

Although, as I said before, I had good luck with the CMs on the phone, whereas the ones at the ticket booths were the ones who didn't want to let me swap at first (but I pushed the issue, of course, and so they did!).


----------



## Sherry E

​


----------



## sandgrace

We're AP holders and just decided to skip DLR this summer and go to the Halloween party instead.  I haven't read the whole thread so forgive me if this has been asked before.  Which night for the Halloween Party do you fellow Dis experts think will be the least crowded of all of the dates listed for the parties?

Also, will the WOC be going on in October during the Halloween festivities? TIA!


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> I can't recall which number I called last year or in 2008.  Hmmm.... It was probably just the main DLR information/Guest Services number.  So when you call, explain that you would be combining two unused tickets from GAD and LMT to put the total value towards one AP, and then you'll pay whatever the difference/balance due is.  If they start in with the, "You can only upgrade one ticket to an AP," then say, "It's not an upgrade."  You can even tell them that you know this process has been done before for certain types of tickets and that the CMs on the phone checked with the DL Bank.  Of course, again, my tickets were the non-expired, unused, one-day/one-park variety, which may be handled differently (and allowed) than discount tickets from GAD and LMT (which may not be allowed), but it won't hurt to tell them that you know someone who did this swap process twice, and you know that it was verified with the DL Bank.  Sometimes the CMs will just give as much info as they are aware of, but not all the CMs seem to be aware of all the things they can or cannot do.  So if someone tells them, "Check with the DL Bank," that may be something they wouldn't have thought to do otherwise.
> 
> Although, as I said before, I had good luck with the CMs on the phone, whereas the ones at the ticket booths were the ones who didn't want to let me swap at first (but I pushed the issue, of course, and so they did!).



Okay - I will keep that in mind when I call.  I'll let you know how it goes - thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> Okay - I will keep that in mind when I call.  I'll let you know how it goes - thanks!



Yes, definitely let me know what they tell you on the phone to start with, and then, of course, what happens if you actually try to combine the GAD and the LMT tickets when you arrive. Something tells me in the back of my mind that they will not go for the combining of two discount tickets like they did with the OD/OP tickets I had.  But you never know.  It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Sherry E

sandgrace said:


> We're AP holders and just decided to skip DLR this summer and go to the Halloween party instead.  I haven't read the whole thread so forgive me if this has been asked before.  Which night for the Halloween Party do you fellow Dis experts think will be the least crowded of all of the dates listed for the parties?
> 
> Also, will the WOC be going on in October during the Halloween festivities? TIA!



Hi, Sandgrace!  Thanks for joining us.  We don't know yet what the WoC schedule will be in October.  I am sure that DLR will try to run WoC as long as they can before they have to stop for weather and other things - Disney has spent too much money on this show and made such a big deal out of it that I can't see them stopping it once summer is over if they don't have to.  They may reduce the number of shows per night, or perhaps only do weekend shows instead of nightly, but one way or the other, WoC will still be happening. Also, the mere fact that the party was moved over to DL tells me that WoC is still going to be a big force in DCA, even in October.

As for which MHP date is best out of the dates it is happening, I'm not sure.  My thinking all along has been that Tuesdays will probably be less crowded than Fridays.  Halloween night will be packed, I'm sure.  I think the opening night of the MHP - 10/1 - will be pretty crowded (I think the idea that MHP is in DL this year will attract lots of people).  I would try to go for a Tuesday, if at all possible.  

But if it has to be a Friday when you go, my thinking is that a Friday somewhere in the mid-to-late part of October (after Columbus Day weekend is over) would be better, because a lot of the things that make DLR extra crowded in early October (such as various school breaks, Columbus Day, etc.) will be over by then.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sherry, I was wondering your thoughts about the MHP party. It will be in DL during the  Oct 5 and 8 MHP, and I was wondering if I should book both dates of the party, or just the one on the 5th? Do you think that it's worth the money to go both times while I"m down at DL? I've got a month to figure out what I'm doing regarding this, and would appreciate your imput on this. TIA


----------



## TheZue

I'm not Sherry, but I went to the trick or treat party last year and one night was definitely enough. We got through everything easily in one night that was different; except getting our photo with Mickey & Minnie because we are not absurd line tolerant lol. It was fun, but there is so much to do at Disneyland now! We've run out of time before we got everything we wanted to every single time; and last time we were there for six days.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm going down for 9 days solo without the kids (YAHOO!), DH is going to have some quality time with the kids and I get my sanity break. I may check out one of the character meals instead for the 8th, or WOC if it's still on by then.


----------



## Sherry E

Trish -

I wish I knew more about exactly what the layout of the MHP will be at DL and what kinds of extra stuff - if there is any extra stuff - will be in the DL version of the party that was not at the DCA version of the party.  That would help me give a more informed opinion as to whether or not a second night is necessary. For example, will there be even more characters out and more photo ops?  We know there will be more treat stations spread around DL.  Will there be more little things to see that are only up for the MHP and not up in the daytime?

If you are interested in getting photos with characters, there are pretty long lines involved for most of them at the party.  As TheZue indicated, the line for Mickey and Minnie (in their Halloween finery) is quite substantial, but we also encountered long lines for Jack Sparrow & Woody, and we saw lines for other characters.  So that will take up time in and of itself.  If it's important to get as many photos with characters, you may want to split your MHP time into two nights just to cover all the bases.

Otherwise, based on what the TOTP was like at DCA, I would be inclined to say one night was enough.  I just don't know how the transfer over to DL will affect the MHP, and if it is something worth seeing more than one night.  We did miss a few things when the party was at DCA.  We probably could have used another night to be able to see and do everything and get all the photos we would have wanted.  If it weren't so darn expensive to get into the MHP, I would say just get tickets for two nights and go for it.  Or, I would say to try the MHP on one night and then if you really like it and want to go back, maybe you can get a ticket at the ticket booth for  the other night (they probably will have some available on the actual days of the events, as they usually do).  Of course, you's have to pay $54 or $59 to get the ticket on the day of the event, but it may or may not be worth it.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

This question may have already been asked, but I thought I would double check. Can you order the MHP tickets online where you order the other the regular Park Hopper tickets? If so, I was thinking about just getting them all at once. 

Thank you!


----------



## Belle Ella

It's been a few posts, thought we needed to get in some more boogie time!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I think I missed the post on the reason why creepy boogie guy is here, but I will join.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> It's been a few posts, thought we needed to get in some more boogie time!



I was doing the boogie over in my TR for you!!  There can never be too much dancing!!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I think I missed the post on the reason why creepy boogie guy is here, but I will join.



Hee hee!  A while back, when we were waiting for HalloweenTime information and nothing had come through yet, we decided that a HalloweenTime Information Boogie was necessary. (Was it Jazz's idea?  I can't even remember now!)  So we were using other emoticons for the boogie, and I thought that the creepy dancing guy was more fitting for the Halloween thread.  He is so bizarre - and of course no one would ever want to see someone like that in real life - but he seems to be a good symbol for the HalloweenTime Information Boogie!

About the MHP tickets being on sale with the regular tickets online?  Once they go on sale to the general public (on July 16th), they will have the MHP tickets listed with the regular Hoppers.  Right now, because they are still only on sale to the AP holders, Disney Visa holders and, I guess, the DVC members, you can only access a link online through the AP section of the DLR website, but not the regular tickets area.  So that's the only way to get them right now, other than to call the 714-781-4400 phone number to order them.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh...almost forgot...


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I will probably just order all my tickets at once then. Makes it easier.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I will probably just order all my tickets at once then. Makes it easier.



Oh, you mean you'll order after July 16th when they go on sale?  Yep.  Might as well get it all done in one swoop.


----------



## bluewaves1

One of the coolest things about the Halloween production happens at night. The sky above the castle has all kinds of images projected on it. I can't remember if it is during the fireworks or afterwards. They projected monsters, pumpkins and a variety of other things. All very fun.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Forgive me if this as already been discussed, but on the Podcast yesterday they mentioned that World of Color might get a Halloween overlay?  Anymore information on this?


----------



## Sherry E

Halloweenqueen said:


> Forgive me if this as already been discussed, but on the Podcast yesterday they mentioned that World of Color might get a Halloween overlay?  Anymore information on this?



I read the same thing.  There are 9 million WoC-related threads on the DIS at the moment, but somewhere, in one of them, HydroGuy posted some info from a Disney person who said that WoC is kind of built or set up to change themes like that.  They could do a holiday WoC show or a Halloween show.  I don't know if they would do it this year - so soon after the regular World of Color began.  I would think they would want to wait at least a year or two before they start doing overlays, but you never know.  

Toy Story Midway Mania is also set up for a Christmas and Halloween overlays (Mr. Potato Head already has his recorded holiday chit chat programmed in), but when they ever get around to springing the overlays on us is anyone's guess.


----------



## jenergy

Sherry E said:


> I read the same thing.  There are 9 million WoC-related threads on the DIS at the moment, but somewhere, in one of them, HydroGuy posted some info from a Disney person who said that WoC is kind of built or set up to change themes like that.  They could do a holiday WoC show or a Halloween show.  I don't know if they would do it this year - so soon after the regular World of Color began.  I would think they would want to wait at least a year or two before they start doing overlays, but you never know.
> 
> Toy Story Midway Mania is also set up for a Christmas and Halloween overlays (Mr. Potato Head already has his recorded holiday chit chat programmed in), but when they ever get around to spring the overlays on us is anyone's guess.



On the Good Morning America short for WoC the guy said they had 10,000 projections available so I would imagine adding it in would probably be easier for WoC than any of the other attractions. I can't wait to see it if they do!


----------



## Sherry E

jenergy said:


> On the Good Morning America short for WoC the guy said they had 10,000 projections available so I would imagine adding it in would probably be easier for WoC than any of the other attractions. I can't wait to see it if they do!



I'm sure it will be really cool when they do.  I imagine a Christmas overlay would be absolutely gorgeous, and they could really play up the whole villains thing for Halloween.

In fact, why do I think that the Halloween Party will eventually move back to DCA, with a Halloween overlay-World of Color as the main focus of the party (and reason to charge more money)?


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I'm sure it will be really cool when they do.  I imagine a Christmas overlay would be absolutely gorgeous, and they could really play up the whole villains thing for Halloween.
> 
> In fact, why do I think that the Halloween Party will eventually move back to DCA, with a Halloween overlay-World of Color as the main focus of the party (and reason to charge more money)?



I don't find it hard to believe either, Sherry! Although I don't think the Halloween Party would move back until after the expansion is complete, but you never know. As always, time will tell. Too bad time never moves quite as fast as we'd all like for it too. I would so love to see a Halloween/Villains WOC!


----------



## brocklesnar69

Do they do anything special or different for the Indiana Jones ride during Halloween? With the cavernous queue and the ride itself taking place in the setting it takes place in, it sure seems like it'd be a great ride to add some Halloween flavor to during that time of year.


----------



## Disney Dreams

bluewaves1 said:


> One of the coolest things about the Halloween production happens at night. The sky above the castle has all kinds of images projected on it. I can't remember if it is during the fireworks or afterwards. They projected monsters, pumpkins and a variety of other things. All very fun.



Are you referring to the projections that occur during the Halloween fireworks show?  If so, that show will ONLY be shown this year during the after-hours Halloween special event party that costs an additional ticket to attend.



brocklesnar69 said:


> Do they do anything special or different for the Indiana Jones ride during Halloween? With the cavernous queue and the ride itself taking place in the setting it takes place in, it sure seems like it'd be a great ride to add some Halloween flavor to during that time of year.


Nope, nothing special to Indy.

- Dreams


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> Yes, definitely let me know what they tell you on the phone to start with, and then, of course, what happens if you actually try to combine the GAD and the LMT tickets when you arrive. Something tells me in the back of my mind that they will not go for the combining of two discount tickets like they did with the OD/OP tickets I had.  But you never know.  It doesn't hurt to ask.



Hmm...I called the Disneyland Tickets number (714) 781-4400 and spoke to a lady who was kind of grouchy.  She told me that you can only "upgrade" to with one ticket and that Disneyland does not allow someone to use two tickets toward an "upgrade".  I told her that I know someone who has used two unused tickets to "swap" for an AP before and she told me that Disneyland does not allow it.  I asked if she could call the DL Bank to double-check and she told me that she has worked in tickets for 35 years and knows for a fact that it cannot be done.  Ugh...so rude!  Too bad I didn't catch her name 

But yea...I think I will try calling later today or another day and hope that I get a more helpful CM


----------



## jenergy

Flitterific said:


> Hmm...I called the Disneyland Tickets number (714) 781-4400 and spoke to a lady who was kind of grouchy.  She told me that you can only "upgrade" to with one ticket and that Disneyland does not allow someone to use two tickets toward an "upgrade".  I told her that I know someone who has used two unused tickets to "swap" for an AP before and she told me that Disneyland does not allow it.  I asked if she could call the DL Bank to double-check and she told me that she has worked in tickets for 35 years and knows for a fact that it cannot be done.  Ugh...so rude!  Too bad I didn't catch her name
> 
> But yea...I think I will try calling later today or another day and hope that I get a more helpful CM



I would definitely call again.  I try to go by the "best 3 out of 5" rule with CMs...LOL


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> Hmm...I called the Disneyland Tickets number (714) 781-4400 and spoke to a lady who was kind of grouchy.  She told me that you can only "upgrade" to with one ticket and that Disneyland does not allow someone to use two tickets toward an "upgrade".  I told her that I know someone who has used two unused tickets to "swap" for an AP before and she told me that Disneyland does not allow it.  I asked if she could call the DL Bank to double-check and she told me that she has worked in tickets for 35 years and knows for a fact that it cannot be done.  Ugh...so rude!  Too bad I didn't catch her name
> 
> But yea...I think I will try calling later today or another day and hope that I get a more helpful CM



Yes, definitely keep trying until you get someone who isn't locked into that mindset.  Because...quite frankly, even though the grouchy CM has worked in tickets for 35 years, she is wrong!  I mean, let me clarify - she may not be wrong in that they don't allow it.  Perhaps DLR does not allow it now.  (Remember I told you the last time I did a swap in October of last year, the CM at the ticket booth - while very pleasant and nice - said she had to check with the supervisor because they aren't supposed to allow it.)  Maybe they finally decided to stop allowing it once and for all, but this CM you spoke to seemed unwilling to even check with the DL Bank to see if it was ever accepted in the first place!  Clearly it was.  I did it on two separate occasions - once for an AP and once for 3 Park Hoppers.  

Now there may be allowances because of the kinds of tickets I had, which had no expiration dates on them as well as being unused, and they were not discounted tickets.  They were full price.  Perhaps combining the GAD and the LMT tickets together would not be allowed.  But this CM you reached on the phone seemed like she didn't want to acknowledge that it had ever been done with any kinds of tickets.  It doesn't hurt DLR in any way to do a swap with one day/one park tickets - they aren't losing any money at all.  But the rules for the GAD or LMT tickets may be different.

I remember that one of the CMs I got on the phone last year told me that some CMs are aware of certain things DLR is allowed to do or not do, and other CMs have no idea that certain things are allowed or not allowed.  So it's entirely possible that this 35-year CM has no clue they can do such a thing because she's never personally had to do it for a customer, OR it's possible that DLR no longer allows a swap and the CM just doesn't know that it was ever allowed it in the past.

I wish I could recall the name of the CM I spoke to who helped me on the phone and took the time to check with the Bank.  I may have put her name in my TR somewhere.  Why do I think it was Janelle?  Something with a 'J,' I think.  I'll have to check my TR from last year and see if I can find her name when I have time.  If I can think of the CM's name, maybe you could even ask for her specifically.


----------



## Disney Dreams

Flitterific said:


> ...And yes, I was talking about combining the LMT tickets with the GAD tickets toward a PAP upgrade.  I saw on another post that someone called Disney and they said it would be okay for her to combine the PHs that she won on a radio contest with her GAD tickets toward the upgrade for an AP so I was hoping I could do the same if I got LMT tickets on top of our GAD tickets





Sherry E said:


> ...Now there may be allowances because of the kinds of tickets I had, which had no expiration dates on them as well as being unused, and they were not discounted tickets.  They were full price....



This differentiation that Sherry just mentioned about her tickets being non-expiring and non-discounted is huge.  

Let's look for one moment about how DLR handles WDW tickets.  They will let you use one day at a time from a non-expiring WDW PH.  Sherry's tickets were non-expiring.  I know the GAD tickets expire.  Do the LMT ones?  I think this is the key difference in Flitterific's situation.

Not to say you shouldn't ask again, Flitterific, but I think the expiring factor is key when it comes to swapping.

- Dreams


----------



## Sherry E

Definitely time for a bump.


----------



## jaylensmom

Forgive me if this has been asked because I haven't read thru all the posts...

Can you order on 7/16 or do the tickets sell out before then?  I think I want to take me DS who is 5 to MHP this year...He's never been to DL...Is it good to to MHP on your first visit?  Will he get the full experience of DL during that time?


----------



## Sherry E

jaylensmom said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked because I haven't read thru all the posts...
> 
> Can you order on 7/16 or do the tickets sell out before then?  I think I want to take me DS who is 5 to MHP this year...He's never been to DL...Is it good to to MHP on your first visit?  Will he get the full experience of DL during that time?



Hi there, Jaylensmom!  

Hopefully I can answer your question.

The MHP tickets are currently on sale to AP holders, Disney Visa (debit or credit) holders and, I guess, Disney Vacation Club members as well. So if you have an AP or a Disney Visa, or are a DVC member, you can buy the pre-sale tickets (which are cheaper at $44) now.  Otherwise, the tickets go on sale to the general public on 7/16, so they definitely won't be sold out yet.  The prices will be higher, at $54 or $59, depending on whether it's a Tuesday or a Friday when you go.  I would guess that the bulk of the tickets sold are probably general public sales.  On 7/16, there will be a link to order them on the DLR website, where the regular Hoppers and tickets are sold.  There will probably be some tickets reserved for sale on the actual nights of the MHP too - many people make last minute decisions to go, DLR holds some tickets aside for those purposes.

I tend to not think that Tuesday night MHP tickets will sell out as quickly as Friday night tickets, but I could be totally wrong.  

Sure - why not take your DS to the MHP?  It'll be fun!  He'll love it, I'm sure.  Is that the only day/night you are going to be there at DLR or will you have other days in the parks as well?  If you have a MHP ticket for DL and want to head over to DCA, you will need a separate ticket for DCA.  But I say go for it - if you think your DS would have fun and enjoy the party, by all means take him.  This year it's being held in DL, but next year it could switch back to DCA - we just don't know.  I think that mostly everything in DL will stay open during the party, except for ToonTown, which closes kind of early at night anyway.  It will be great!


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

Thanks guys for saving me some $$.  I did not realize that Disney VISA holders were eligilble for the discounted ticket price.  I'm pretty sure this was not true at WDW when we went to the Christmas party last year.  Anyway, I ordered our Halloween party tickets today and I'm super excited.:


----------



## Sherry E

Smiling Cheshire Cat said:


> Thanks guys for saving me some $$.  I did not realize that Disney VISA holders were eligilble for the discounted ticket price.  I'm pretty sure this was not true at WDW when we went to the Christmas party last year.  Anyway, I ordered our Halloween party tickets today and I'm super excited.:



That savings of $10 - $15 really helps, doesn't it?!  It doesn't appear that it is widely advertised that Disney Visa holders can get the discount on the tickets.  It really only seems to be advertised that AP holders can get discounts, but you don't really see anything - either on the DLR website or in the Disney Visa website, mailings and brochures.  It's almost kind of a secret!

I have to run the idea of the MHP by one friend in particular this upcoming week.  If she is interested in it and has the $44, then I may try to make an effort to do the MHP this year and order tickets with the Visa in the next week.  If she's not interested in going at all, then I may try to skip October and do a September HalloweenTime DLR trip this year.  I'm still trying to brainstorm and weigh the pros and cons of September vs. October in my mind, and the only thing that really keeps October in the running is the MHP.  If the MHP is off the list, then there's no reason why I can't go in late September, when it's less crowded and everything (hotel-wise and Goofy's Kitchen-wise) is less expensive.


----------



## dismom73

How do you order the pre-sale tickets?  I have a Disney Visa and I cant find it anywhere on the website.  Do I have to call Disney Visa or Disney directly?


----------



## Sherry E

dismom73 said:


> How do you order the pre-sale tickets?  I have a Disney Visa and I cant find it anywhere on the website.  Do I have to call Disney Visa or Disney directly?



Call Disney - 714-781-4400.


----------



## dismom73

Thank you.


----------



## Sherry E

I wonder how many folks here have seen the new "Toy Story 3" movie.  I have not seen it yet, but I know what happens in it from beginning to end.  I won't spoil anything for those who have not seen it yet, but I think it has been pretty widely reported in reviews and synopses of TS3 that new character Lotso Huggin is, uh, let's say...less than pleased with his new toy friends Buzz, Woody and the gang.

So...this makes me wonder if Lotso might be more of a prominent fixture at DLR during HalloweenTime because of his 'villain' status.  Funny, I never thought of a strawberry-scented bear as a villain, but he pretty much is one!!  Lotso could easily be right there at the Villains photo spot in FL, next to Captain Hook, the Queen of Hearts and Jafar!!  For some reason, that strikes me as an amusing image!!


----------



## Sherry E

dismom73 said:


> Thank you.



You're welcome!  It is very odd how there is no mention of the Disney Visa holders getting discounts for the MHP on the DLR website or on the Disney Visa website, isn't it?  It's almost like they are trying to keep it from leaking out to the public!  But they can't fool us over here on the DIS!  Someone will always get to the bottom of it and find out the scoop!!


----------



## Flitterific

jenergy said:


> I would definitely call again.  I try to go by the "best 3 out of 5" rule with CMs...LOL





Sherry E said:


> Yes, definitely keep trying until you get someone who isn't locked into that mindset.  Because...quite frankly, even though the grouchy CM has worked in tickets for 35 years, she is wrong!  I mean, let me clarify - she may not be wrong in that they don't allow it.  Perhaps DLR does not allow it now.  (Remember I told you the last time I did a swap in October of last year, the CM at the ticket booth - while very pleasant and nice - said she had to check with the supervisor because they aren't supposed to allow it.)  Maybe they finally decided to stop allowing it once and for all, but this CM you spoke to seemed unwilling to even check with the DL Bank to see if it was ever accepted in the first place!  Clearly it was.  I did it on two separate occasions - once for an AP and once for 3 Park Hoppers.
> 
> Now there may be allowances because of the kinds of tickets I had, which had no expiration dates on them as well as being unused, and they were not discounted tickets.  They were full price.  Perhaps combining the GAD and the LMT tickets together would not be allowed.  But this CM you reached on the phone seemed like she didn't want to acknowledge that it had ever been done with any kinds of tickets.  It doesn't hurt DLR in any way to do a swap with one day/one park tickets - they aren't losing any money at all.  But the rules for the GAD or LMT tickets may be different.
> 
> I remember that one of the CMs I got on the phone last year told me that some CMs are aware of certain things DLR is allowed to do or not do, and other CMs have no idea that certain things are allowed or not allowed.  So it's entirely possible that this 35-year CM has no clue they can do such a thing because she's never personally had to do it for a customer, OR it's possible that DLR no longer allows a swap and the CM just doesn't know that it was ever allowed it in the past.
> 
> I wish I could recall the name of the CM I spoke to who helped me on the phone and took the time to check with the Bank.  I may have put her name in my TR somewhere.  Why do I think it was Janelle?  Something with a 'J,' I think.  I'll have to check my TR from last year and see if I can find her name when I have time.  If I can think of the CM's name, maybe you could even ask for her specifically.





Disney Dreams said:


> This differentiation that Sherry just mentioned about her tickets being non-expiring and non-discounted is huge.
> 
> Let's look for one moment about how DLR handles WDW tickets.  They will let you use one day at a time from a non-expiring WDW PH.  Sherry's tickets were non-expiring.  I know the GAD tickets expire.  Do the LMT ones?  I think this is the key difference in Flitterific's situation.
> 
> Not to say you shouldn't ask again, Flitterific, but I think the expiring factor is key when it comes to swapping.
> 
> - Dreams



Thanks everyone!  So I called back today and spoke to a CM named Raelene.  She was a lot nicer than the grouchy lady I spoke with on Friday.  Anyway, she said that as long as they are two unused tickets, I would be able to swap them for an AP.  However, I think I'll take jenergy's advice and go with the 3 out of 5 rule.  I'll let you guys know the outcome


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> Thanks everyone!  So I called back today and spoke to a CM named Raelene.  She was a lot nicer than the grouchy lady I spoke with on Friday.  Anyway, she said that as long as they are two unused tickets, I would be able to swap them for an AP.  However, I think I'll take jenergy's advice and go with the 3 out of 5 rule.  I'll let you guys know the outcome



That's great, though - at least the news is getting better!  One or two more calls and hopefully the answers will be consistent!!!  I wasn't sure if DLR would be able to handle the discounted tickets in the same way - viewing them "as money," as was told to me about my OD/OP tickets - but it sounds like (from what Raelene told you) that it may be okay!!  I would think that, as long as it's a situation where DLR is not losing any money, and basically you are just exchanging two tickets for another type of ticket (the AP) and paying the difference after that, it shouldn't harm them to do it.  But it is a slippery slope.  Some of those CMs simply don't want to do it, even if it's allowed - and based on the grouchy CM who had been there for 35 years, it seems some of them don't even want to check to see if they _can_ do it.

I understand the grouchy CM had been there for 35 years - and that says a lot.  I'm sure she's a great employee and has lots of knowledge and knows a lot of inside scoop.  But she's also been at DLR long enough to know that some CMs are totally unaware of some of the things they can do or can not do.  It seems like it would have been the right thing for her to do to just humor you and say, "Let me ask another CM here if it's allowed," or "Okay, I'll check with the Bank just to confirm." 

Anyway, keep us posted on the next call to DLR!  Of course, I am especially interested because I have done this swap thing twice before and I may need to do it again at some point.  So I need to keep up to date on whether they are still allowing it or not.


----------



## Flitterific

Sherry E said:


> That's great, though - at least the news is getting better!  One or two more calls and hopefully the answers will be consistent!!!  I wasn't sure if DLR would be able to handle the discounted tickets in the same way - viewing them "as money," as was told to me about my OD/OP tickets - but it sounds like (from what Raelene told you) that it may be okay!!  I would think that, as long as it's a situation where DLR is not losing any money, and basically you are just exchanging two tickets for another type of ticket (the AP) and paying the difference after that, it shouldn't harm them to do it.  But it is a slippery slope.  Some of those CMs simply don't want to do it, even if it's allowed - and based on the grouchy CM who had been there for 35 years, it seems some of them don't even want to check to see if they _can_ do it.
> 
> I understand the grouchy CM had been there for 35 years - and that says a lot.  I'm sure she's a great employee and has lots of knowledge and knows a lot of inside scoop.  But she's also been at DLR long enough to know that some CMs are totally unaware of some of the things they can do or can not do.  It seems like it would have been the right thing for her to do to just humor you and say, "Let me ask another CM here if it's allowed," or "Okay, I'll check with the Bank just to confirm."
> 
> Anyway, keep us posted on the next call to DLR!  Of course, I am especially interested because I have done this swap thing twice before and I may need to do it again at some point.  So I need to keep up to date on whether they are still allowing it or not.



Sherry - I totally agree with you.  That grouchy lady could have at least pretended to do it and I'd feel better.  She was so not Disney-like   I'm glad that the other CMs I spoke with were more helpful though 

Anyway, I called again today and spoke with Naeemah.  She told me that as long as the tickets are unused and have a cash value to them, I can use them to swap for an AP.  I think I will call one more time to ask which value of the ticket gets applied to the AP (i.e. the full value or only the discounted value).  Hopefully it's the full value so I can save some money.  Otherwise, I'm not going to even bother with it since it'll only create more problems than not.  I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## PHXscuba

Super Tuesday bump!!

Just for you, Sherry 


PHXscuba,
... waiting out the AZ heat for a one-day DL visit in a month!


----------



## Sherry E

Flitterific said:


> Sherry - I totally agree with you.  That grouchy lady could have at least pretended to do it and I'd feel better.  She was so not Disney-like   I'm glad that the other CMs I spoke with were more helpful though
> 
> Anyway, I called again today and spoke with Naeemah.  She told me that as long as the tickets are unused and have a cash value to them, I can use them to swap for an AP.  I think I will call one more time to ask which value of the ticket gets applied to the AP (i.e. the full value or only the discounted value).  Hopefully it's the full value so I can save some money.  Otherwise, I'm not going to even bother with it since it'll only create more problems than not.  I'll keep you guys posted



Good idea to keep calling with different variations of the question to make sure you get the same answers!  And just be prepared to have to repeat the whole song and dance again when you get to the ticket booth to actually do the swap - because those ticket booth seem to be tough nuts to crack!! 



PHXscuba said:


> Super Tuesday bump!!
> 
> Just for you, Sherry
> 
> 
> PHXscuba,
> ... waiting out the AZ heat for a one-day DL visit in a month!



Thanks for the Tuesday bump, PHXscuba!  I noticed that this thread was hovering ominously close to the bottom of Page One when I was on here earlier.

We are 12 weeks - 3 months - away from the beginning of the HalloweenTime start date.  And in 4 weeks or less, we will have the full HalloweenTime schedule/agenda/list of attractions & highlights, and the MHP tickets will go on sale to the public.  We're getting closer, everybody!!  

So I imagine this means that this thread - if all goes well - should be hoppin' with DLR HalloweenTime visitors until September (assuming people still have questions and need info).  Then, as soon as HalloweenTime begins, we will start to get new photo contributions to this thread, which will be exciting.

Now...I have to start really figuring out what I'm going to do for HalloweenTime - September or October?  MHP or no MHP?  Hotel stay or one-day trip?

PHXscuba - you and I are both in desert states, but, of course, Arizona is much hotter on a regular basis than California, I would guess.  Does Arizona start to see really high, intense heat in June, when summer begins, or is it more like California where we often times get what I call a 'delayed summer,' and the temperatures don't start to get really crazy hot until August, September and even October sometimes?


----------



## Sherry E

Time for a bump!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry, anything from mid-May on is hot and hotter. No "June gloomies" for us! We got lucky that it was late hitting 100 this year -- it waited all the way until May 21 this year but can happen as early as the end of March!

Here's the forecast for the next five days: 108, 111, 109, 105, 105. 

The heat tapers off a little bit when the monsoon weather begins and we get some humidity, but it will still be over 100 until the end of September. My birthday is the last week of September and it's been over 100 most of the 12 years we've lived here. We often go out of town in mid-October and it's still hot when we leave!

I suppose you understand why much of Arizona is in California in June and July ... Fall is now my favorite season and what I am surviving for!

PHXscuba


----------



## joeysmommy

I can't wait to call and book the WOC picnic for Sat Oct 2! I'm assuming they won't be showing WOC during the week at the end of Sept.

We're going to the Oct 1 Mickey's Halloween party Friday night, Saturday WOC picnic and maybe Sunday the Halloween Tour.
I thought Saturday morning the tour would be too much since we'll be up late Friday night.

So excited!


----------



## Sherry E

joeysmommy said:


> I can't wait to call and book the WOC picnic for Sat Oct 2! I'm assuming they won't be showing WOC during the week at the end of Sept.
> 
> We're going to the Oct 1 Mickey's Halloween party Friday night, Saturday WOC picnic and maybe Sunday the Halloween Tour.
> I thought Saturday morning the tour would be too much since we'll be up late Friday night.
> 
> So excited!



Wow!  You're going to have an action-packed weekend!  That'll be so much fun!

I wonder what the WoC schedule will be in the Fall. I'm very curious.  I know they (Disney) don't want people to lose interest in it or forget about it, so they will probably run it as often as they can.  You never know - last year the Halloween fireworks ran every night in DL - including weeknights in September - so WoC very well may be showing every night for a while. If DLR can get away with it, I'm sure they will try to do it.  Otherwise, weekends, I suppose.


----------



## joeysmommy

That would be great if WOC shows during the week. We'll be there 9/28 Tues- 10/4 Monday. I'd prefer to see WOC on a weeknight as it would be less crowded and not so hectic.
Since we'll be at the Halloween Party Friday night that leaves Sat or Sun night if week nights aren't an option.


----------



## mom4princesses

Noticed it was on the 2nd page so I thought I would give it a bump.


----------



## Sherry E

Yes, this most definitely needed a bump. Mom4princesses!  Thank you!  

We are getting much closer to the official HalloweenTime agenda being released.  I can't wait to see what's listed - I think I am most curious about whether there will be any traces of HalloweenTime in DCA at all.  The schedule of Halloween attractions and activites should say whether or not there will be Candy Corn Acres again this year.  But I wonder if they are going to totally abandon any trace of Halloween to focus on WoC. I hope they do something Halloween-esque in DCA.

Oh, by the way, for those of you who have just recently received your Disney Visa Debit Cards....I was excited to notice in my Rewards section of my online Chase account that I have already earned a whopping 39 cents in Disney rewards!!  Woo hoo!  Thirty-nine cents!!  I have no clue where that 39 cents came from and why it's not a dollar, but at least I am starting to earn Rewards!!  I think I have met my 5-purchase requirement to receive my bonus 25 Reward points, but I have no clue how long those will take to show up.  So I am pleased that, at the very least, I will have $25.39 to put towards Disney trips!!

PHXscuba - from what you have described about AZ, I can not only see why most of AZ heads here to California but I also see why I am not visiting the friends I have in AZ.  It's way too hot for me!  It's even too hot for me out here in SoCal.  As a matter of fact, I was born in AZ - there's some irony for you, given my bad sensitivity to heat - but I only stayed there about a week or less after I was born and then we came to SoCal immediately, where I have been ever since.  I think that set a precedent for me.  As you can see, even in my infancy, less than a week old, I knew I wanted to get the heck out of AZ as quick as possible and head to a cooler climate!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry,
I actually grew up in Huntington Beach. I love, love, love Orange County (and DLR, of course). But I married an Arizonan, and if we wanted to live in CA we'd have to move waaaay away from the beach to afford a home half as nice as we have here. And if I have to live all the way in Indio, I might as well live in a metropolitan area like Phoenix (no offense intended to Indio).

I'm glad my parents still live in OC so I can visit as often and as cheaply as we do. Some people come to CA and complain if it's not super sunny the whole time. Me, I'll be glad if it's overcast for a couple days! My kids like being able to play outside and go to the park; I like smelling the ocean and the breeze. And going to DLR!

Every time we go to CA, it's gorgeous, and I have the hardest time pointing the car back across the burning desert to go back to AZ. I guess I'll always be a California girl at heart.

PHXscuba


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am so excited to go to DL in October and go attend the MHP on the first day on October 1st. This will be my first time to go back to DL in October since over 15 years ago when I was a little kid. This will be really exciting to see the Halloween decorations around the resort, SM Ghost Galaxy and I am looking forward to Halloween Screams the most. 

I have ordered my MHP tickets on the DL website for October 1st and I was a little bit surprised that it is only available to AP, DVC, Visa, etc. and not available to the general public until 7/16. 

I have been looking forward to go to DL in October since last year when one of my friend who worked at DL said this is a must thing to do if you are going to DL. I took her words and was about to do a trip this year with my DA, until DL announced that DLR is doing a WDW MVMCP type of event. I didn't want to pay another ticket to go to DL since I have a DL AP. I was hoping to see Halloween Screams on Friday or the weekends since they showed it during those times last year. But my friend and a nice person that I have talked with during my trip this month during the WoC debut when we were waiting in the viewing area, he said that I must do MHP to see Halloween Screams and get to experience MToTP style event at DL. So my DA and I have decided to go to DL this October on the first day of MHP. 

I'm hoping the weather during that time will be good and good to enjoy a nice experience at MHP. I want to stay at the GCH during my visit this month, but it was all booked and hoping that this time when we go back in October, GCH will have a nice AP discount. But as of right now, DLR doesn't have the discount on the GCH yet ($342), but DL Hotel ($179) and PPH ($164} are at discount price right now. Should I just wait or don't even bother with it? If my DA get to stay at the GCH, this will be our first time staying at the hotel since it opened in 2001. That is a long time and I am hoping to get to stay at the hotel and be in the viewing area to see DCA.

I am looking forward to seeing Halloween Screams and I am also looking forward to see WoC again during a less crowded day. I am possibly going to do the WoC picnic since I have done the FP machine the first day and the dining package the 2nd day. 

I'm hoping this will be a great trip to DL during the Halloween season.


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> Yes, this most definitely needed a bump. Mom4princesses!  Thank you!
> 
> We are getting much closer to the official HalloweenTime agenda being released.  I can't wait to see what's listed - I think I am most curious about whether there will be any traces of HalloweenTime in DCA at all.  The schedule of Halloween attractions and activites should say whether or not there will be Candy Corn Acres again this year.  But I wonder if they are going to totally abandon any trace of Halloween to focus on WoC. I hope they do something Halloween-esque in DCA.
> 
> Oh, by the way, for those of you who have just recently received your Disney Visa Debit Cards....I was excited to notice in my Rewards section of my online Chase account that I have already earned a whopping 39 cents in Disney rewards!!  Woo hoo!  Thirty-nine cents!!  I have no clue where that 39 cents came from and why it's not a dollar, but at least I am starting to earn Rewards!!  I think I have met my 5-purchase requirement to receive my bonus 25 Reward points, but I have no clue how long those will take to show up.  So I am pleased that, at the very least, I will have $25.39 to put towards Disney trips!!
> 
> PHXscuba - from what you have described about AZ, I can not only see why most of AZ heads here to California but I also see why I am not visiting the friends I have in AZ.  It's way too hot for me!  It's even too hot for me out here in SoCal.  As a matter of fact, I was born in AZ - there's some irony for you, given my bad sensitivity to heat - but I only stayed there about a week or less after I was born and then we came to SoCal immediately, where I have been ever since.  I think that set a precedent for me.  As you can see, even in my infancy, less than a week old, I knew I wanted to get the heck out of AZ as quick as possible and* head to a cooler climate!*



"Cooler climate" doesn't belong in a paragraph about Southern California!  

Well, I guess it's cooler than Arizona.  But still...LOL!


----------



## srauchbauer

Hurray I am in such a good mood just got off the phone with DH and have decided that we would be going Oct 17 -22 didn't want to be there during the weekend if possible.  Now the had part not telling the kids until everything is booked.  Can't wait until Oct.  Watch out Disney we are coming back.


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Sherry,
> I actually grew up in Huntington Beach. I love, love, love Orange County (and DLR, of course). But I married an Arizonan, and if we wanted to live in CA we'd have to move waaaay away from the beach to afford a home half as nice as we have here. And if I have to live all the way in Indio, I might as well live in a metropolitan area like Phoenix (no offense intended to Indio).
> 
> I'm glad my parents still live in OC so I can visit as often and as cheaply as we do. Some people come to CA and complain if it's not super sunny the whole time. Me, I'll be glad if it's overcast for a couple days! My kids like being able to play outside and go to the park; I like smelling the ocean and the breeze. And going to DLR!
> 
> Every time we go to CA, it's gorgeous, and I have the hardest time pointing the car back across the burning desert to go back to AZ. I guess I'll always be a California girl at heart.
> 
> PHXscuba



It is gorgeous out here in California.  That's so true.  It's getting a little too hot for me each year.  I think I'd be better off if I lived in NorCal, where it's cooler!  But I don't want to be far away from DLR or from Catalina Island - those are two enormous reasons why I love SoCal, in addition to many others.  However, many friends have moved out of California and to neighboring states, including AZ.  They never move far enough away where they can't get back here easily, though!!



mvf-m11c said:


> I am so excited to go to DL in October and go attend the MHP on the first day on October 1st. This will be my first time to go back to DL in October since over 15 years ago when I was a little kid. This will be really exciting to see the Halloween decorations around the resort, SM Ghost Galaxy and I am looking forward to Halloween Screams the most.
> 
> I have ordered my MHP tickets on the DL website for October 1st and I was a little bit surprised that it is only available to AP, DVC, Visa, etc. and not available to the general public until 7/16.
> 
> I have been looking forward to go to DL in October since last year when one of my friend who worked at DL said this is a must thing to do if you are going to DL. I took her words and was about to do a trip this year with my DA, until DL announced that DLR is doing a WDW MVMCP type of event. I didn't want to pay another ticket to go to DL since I have a DL AP. I was hoping to see Halloween Screams on Friday or the weekends since they showed it during those times last year. But my friend and a nice person that I have talked with during my trip this month during the WoC debut when we were waiting in the viewing area, he said that I must do MHP to see Halloween Screams and get to experience MToTP style event at DL. So my DA and I have decided to go to DL this October on the first day of MHP.
> 
> I'm hoping the weather during that time will be good and good to enjoy a nice experience at MHP. I want to stay at the GCH during my visit this month, but it was all booked and hoping that this time when we go back in October, GCH will have a nice AP discount. But as of right now, DLR doesn't have the discount on the GCH yet ($342), but DL Hotel ($179) and PPH ($164} are at discount price right now. Should I just wait or don't even bother with it? If my DA get to stay at the GCH, this will be our first time staying at the hotel since it opened in 2001. That is a long time and I am hoping to get to stay at the hotel and be in the viewing area to see DCA.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing Halloween Screams and I am also looking forward to see WoC again during a less crowded day. I am possibly going to do the WoC picnic since I have done the FP machine the first day and the dining package the 2nd day.
> 
> I'm hoping this will be a great trip to DL during the Halloween season.



How exciting!  If you haven't been to DLR for an October trip in 15 years, you're in for some big Halloween changes!  I don't think DLR was doing too much of anything for HalloweenTime 15 years ago, were they?

The MHP should be a lot of fun.  I think opening night will be especially exciting.

Those rates you mentioned for PPH and DLH - are those rates for October?  Its odd if the AP rates for PPH and DLH are already showing for October.  Last year the real AP October rates (in other words, not the 10% discount on the rack rate) were not released until September.  But I'm thinking that, perhaps, the GCH rates will drop for October in the next couple of months.  If you want to get a hotel room, you could always just book it and then when the AP rates come out, quickly call Central Reservations and have them switch to the AP rate.

I think the weather for October out here in SoCal is very unpredictable.  It's a very odd month - it could go either way.  It could be rainy and blustery or it could be hotter than any summer month.  It is _usually_ quite dry and warm, though - hence, the yearly wildfires. 



AmyPond said:


> "Cooler climate" doesn't belong in a paragraph about Southern California!
> 
> Well, I guess it's cooler than Arizona.  But still...LOL!



Yes, SoCal is not a 'cool' state - and I'm one who gets sick in 75-degree weather.  It doesn't even have to get in the 90's for me to be ill!  But it's cooler here than in AZ.  This week, our temps have mostly been in the upper 70's to low, low 80's.  In AZ, as PHXscuba said, it's already well over 100 degrees.  Yay for the California June Gloom!!  Woo hoo!



srauchbauer said:


> Hurray I am in such a good mood just got off the phone with DH and have decided that we would be going Oct 17 -22 didn't want to be there during the weekend if possible.  Know the had part not telling the kids until everything is booked.  Can't wait until Oct.  Watch out Disney we are coming back.



Woo hoo!!  It will be hard to keep it a surprise from the kids just yet.  The weekdays should be great in terms of lesser crowds.  The time you are going is pretty much going to be after the school breaks end and other things that would draw _extra big_ crowds to the park come to an end.  So I would imagine that you will have a good few days at DLR with pretty manageable crowds.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> How exciting!  If you haven't been to DLR for an October trip in 15 years, you're in for some big Halloween changes!  I don't think DLR was doing too much of anything for HalloweenTime 15 years ago, were they?
> 
> The MHP should be a lot of fun.  I think opening night will be especially exciting.
> 
> Those rates you mentioned for PPH and DLH - are those rates for October?  Its odd if the AP rates for PPH and DLH are already showing for October.  Last year the real AP October rates (in other words, not the 10% discount on the rack rate) were not released until September.  But I'm thinking that, perhaps, the GCH rates will drop for October in the next couple of months.  If you want to get a hotel room, you could always just book it and then when the AP rates come out, quickly call Central Reservations and have them switch to the AP rate.
> 
> I think the weather for October out here in SoCal is very unpredictable.  It's a very odd month - it could go either way.  It could be rainy and blustery or it could be hotter than any summer month.  It is _usually_ quite dry and warm, though - hence, the yearly wildfires.



Thanks Sherry E

I know back than, they haven't had any Halloween decorations back in the days when I was there. It was a quiet time back in the days when my family took me and my brother there for his birthday. I have been looking foward to this trip since last year when my friend told me how great Halloween Screams fireworks were and SM ghost galaxy. She got me all wooed about it last year, that I had to try it out. I was also considering of going in September for the Destination D: Disneyland '55, but I can't go during that week. Also DLR doesn't have a D23 Expo this year, so it would be nice to go back to DL to experience the halloween season at DL.

I was considering to do MHP in the middle of the month instead of the first week especially since it is new. I was planning on hearing the experience from the other DISers, but I decided it wouldn't be so bad since I did WoC on the opening night to the public, so it shouldn't be as bad like WoC.

The dates for October are not up on the website yet. When I went to the DL AP homepage and went to the hotel availability calende, clicked on book online tab and on the date for October 1 to October 2nd, they showed me the rate for all three hotels with the AP rate. I would assume these prices are for the standard view only until DL puts up the rates for October. PPH and DLH were at decent price, but the GCH was so high. I thought the GCH should be a little bit lower. Mostly when it gets closer to the actual date, the price can drop anytime, so I will keep checking back and forward. Thanks for the advice about the reservation, I'm just possibly going to take a chance when it gets closer to the date. 

I check back on the rates for October 1st, now it is at $282, so it went down a lot since I have check back, but it can change like always.

I'm hoping that the weather will be good when my DA and I get there. Thats why I picked that date to go to DL because of how nice it was last year when I went to the D23 Expo in middle September. We are prepared for a rainy day. And yes, I read about those yearly wildfires out there last year.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Thanks Sherry E
> 
> I know back than, they haven't had any Halloween decorations back in the days when I was there. It was a quiet time back in the days when my family took me and my brother there for his birthday. I have been looking foward to this trip since last year when my friend told me how great Halloween Screams fireworks were and SM ghost galaxy. She got me all wooed about it last year, that I had to try it out. I was also considering of going in September for the Destination D: Disneyland '55, but I can't go during that week. Also DLR doesn't have a D23 Expo this year, so it would be nice to go back to DL to experience the halloween season at DL.
> 
> I was considering to do MHP in the middle of the month instead of the first week especially since it is new. I was planning on hearing the experience from the other DISers, but I decided it wouldn't be so bad since I did WoC on the opening night to the public, so it shouldn't be as bad like WoC.
> 
> The dates for October are not up on the website yet. When I went to the DL AP homepage and went to the hotel availability calende, clicked on book online tab and on the date for October 1 to October 2nd, they showed me the rate for all three hotels with the AP rate. I would assume these prices are for the standard view only until DL puts up the rates for October. PPH and DLH were at decent price, but the GCH was so high. I thought the GCH should be a little bit lower. Mostly when it gets closer to the actual date, the price can drop anytime, so I will keep checking back and forward. Thanks for the advice about the reservation, I'm just possibly going to take a chance when it gets closer to the date.
> 
> I check back on the rates for October 1st, now it is at $282, so it went down a lot since I have check back, but it can change like always.
> 
> I'm hoping that the weather will be good when my DA and I get there. Thats why I picked that date to go to DL because of how nice it was last year when I went to the D23 Expo in middle September. We are prepared for a rainy day. And yes, I read about those yearly wildfires out there last year.



Well, at least the GCH prices are heading in the right direction - down!! I hope you're able to get a good price for the GCH - even if it's sort of close to your October trip when the lowest rates are released.  Just keep an eagle eye on that AP hotel calendar.

I think you'll have a really wonderful time at the MHP and you'll love the fireworks!  I thought they were especially cool and I'm not a fireworks person, really.

Make sure to post lots of photos here after your HalloweenTime trip is finished!


----------



## mvf-m11c

sherry e said:


> well, at least the gch prices are heading in the right direction - down!! I hope you're able to get a good price for the gch - even if it's sort of close to your october trip when the lowest rates are released.  Just keep an eagle eye on that ap hotel calendar.
> 
> I think you'll have a really wonderful time at the mhp and you'll love the fireworks!  I thought they were especially cool and i'm not a fireworks person, really.



Thank you for the great advice. I am looking forward to this trip so much and hope every thing goes right. I already have a reservation at BWPPI on Oct 1-3 and I can always cancel the 1st night at BWPPI and reserved a hotel room at the GCH. 



sherry e said:


> Make sure to post lots of photos here after your halloweentime trip is finished!



I will definitely take a lot of pictures during my visit in October and post it on the thread that night if every thing goes right that night.


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Hi - I just love reading through this thread! We will be at DLR Oct 3-8 at the end of our 4 week trip to USA from New Zealand. I was wondering if anyone had any idea of the park hours I could expect for those dates?


----------



## Sherry E

kiwitinkerbell said:


> Hi - I just love reading through this thread! We will be at DLR Oct 3-8 at the end of our 4 week trip to USA from New Zealand. I was wondering if anyone had any idea of the park hours I could expect for those dates?



Kiwitinkerbell - Thank you so much for joining in and taking the time to read through the thread!  Hopefully someone will come forth with more HalloweenTime photos soon, so we can get another visual dose of HalloweenTime at DLR!!

I tried to reply to you to yesterday but was having an awful time with technical problems like clicking 'Reply" and nothing happening, or waiting for five minutes before a page finally loaded.  It was so frustrating.  I finally gave up.

Anyway, as for park hours: well, during your time at DLR this year, Mickey's Halloween Party will be happening in Disneyland on Tuesday, October 5th and on Friday, October 8th.  On Tuesday nights, the party is from 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m., and on Fridays and Halloween Night, the party is from 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.  On the non-party days, I would _think_ it would be a somewhat shortened schedule - but I'm not entirely sure yet.  October has gotten to be more popular at DLR than it used to be, so the whole game is changing and the rules of 'off-peak' seasonal hours are changing a bit, too, I think.  I'm not sure what DCA will be doing by then as well.  I think we don't know yet if WoC will still be attracting people in droves to see it as it is now, and if DCA will still be open later to allow for 2 or 3 shows.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I found the pictures from my other camera, so I thought I would bump this up with some character photos with my daughter from the party last year.
















This last one is actually from DL earlier in the day. She was so excited to pose with Jack and Sally in her costume.


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Sherry E said:


> Kiwitinkerbell - Thank you so much for joining in and taking the time to read through the thread!  Hopefully someone will come forth with more HalloweenTime photos soon, so we can get another visual dose of HalloweenTime at DLR!!
> 
> I tried to reply to you to yesterday but was having an awful time with technical problems like clicking 'Reply" and nothing happening, or waiting for five minutes before a page finally loaded.  It was so frustrating.  I finally gave up.
> 
> Anyway, as for park hours: well, during your time at DLR this year, Mickey's Halloween Party will be happening in Disneyland on Tuesday, October 5th and on Friday, October 8th.  On Tuesday nights, the party is from 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m., and on Fridays and Halloween Night, the party is from 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.  On the non-party days, I would _think_ it would be a somewhat shortened schedule - but I'm not entirely sure yet.  October has gotten to be more popular at DLR than it used to be, so the whole game is changing and the rules of 'off-peak' seasonal hours are changing a bit, too, I think.  I'm not sure what DCA will be doing by then as well.  I think we don't know yet if WoC will still be attracting people in droves to see it as it is now, and if DCA will still be open later to allow for 2 or 3 shows.





Thanks so much for that . Would you mind if I asked one more question? I was wondering about booking the preferred seating dessert package for F. (hoping that it will be showing one night that we will be there) Do you know when I would be able to phone and book that? Or do we do it once we are at DLR? We would need to phone from New Zealand but that's fine. We did that for WDW last time. Sadly we won't be able to do WOC as a person in our party just couldn't stand for that amount of time they would need to.


----------



## mvf-m11c

kiwitinkerbell said:


> I was wondering about booking the preferred seating dessert package for F. (hoping that it will be showing one night that we will be there) Do you know when I would be able to phone and book that? Or do we do it once we are at DLR? We would need to phone from New Zealand but that's fine. We did that for WDW last time.



You can book 30 days in advance for the F! dessert package. For an example, if the show you want to reserved is on October 2, you need to make a reservation on September 2 the earliest or inside the 30 day mark for the show date you want to attend. You can also book it at the resort, but it is likely it will be hard to get tickets if you arrive at the resort the same week that you want to do the F! dessert package.

Most likely, F! will be running on the weekends.

You can order the F! dessert package on the phone line only, and you will be required to pay for the package at the time of booking. The tickets must be picked up on the day of the show at Guest Services. It is on the left side of the DLP entrance.


----------



## srauchbauer

I have been in working on last years Disney Trip scrapbook.  Brings back such good memories can't wait until October.


----------



## McQueenofHrts

VictoriaandMatt-Love the outfit.  Last year while searching for a costume for the TOTP for my DD3, I think I saw it on sale online.  My daughter is too young for the costume, but I thought it rocked!

Last year, I swore I wouldn't return because we needed to save money, but I have since become a Matron of Honor to a person who loves Halloween.  I thought Disneyland during October for a Bachlorette Party would be fun-Just a bunch of gals having fun celebrating the fact that the 39yr old bride FINALLY found a great guy to spend the rest of her life with!  I am formulating a plan for the bride to review and am trying to assess the least busiest time of October to go. Does anyone know the school breaks for AZ?  Doesn't Utah have one too?  Any conventions going on? Any info is helpful!

Also, I may have missed this in the thread, but does anyone know if they will have dance stations like in DCA?

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## mom4princesses

McQueenofHrts said:


> Does anyone know the school breaks for AZ?  Pam



I have girls in 2 different AZ schools, one is out Oct 4-19 (year round school) and the other is Oct 9-17.  Utah also has break but not sure of the exact dates.  We will be there Oct 9-15 and cant wait.


----------



## iKristin

YAY!! Halloween is coming even closer!!! Vacation can't come fast enough


----------



## farmfresh

Hey kiwi tinkerbelle, the F! dessert packages sell out pretty fast.  You can  call (at 8am or is it 8.30 when they open?)  -  in our time, that's round 3 am, depending on daylight saving, the day after.  

I've always found it is important to dial right on opening to ensure seats, especially during busy times like weekends. And it helps to have your credit card handy...

Another way is to use vacation planning services at Disney.

good luck!


----------



## Vala

mvf-m11c said:


> The tickets must be picked up on the day of the show at Guest Services. It is on the left side of the DLP entrance.



We always picked them up at Guest Services in DCA. First time I booked I was specifically told to go there, and since then I've always went there. Never anyone in line.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Vala said:


> We always picked them up at Guest Services in DCA. First time I booked I was specifically told to go there, and since then I've always went there. Never anyone in line.



That's a good idea to go to DCA Guest Services if DL GS line is crowded. When the CM told me on the phone when I did the F! dessert package, they said you must go to the DL GS line to pick up the tickets.


----------



## radiatorsprings

For the Halloween Party tickets, do they send you actual tickets in the mail or do you get etickets?  Thanks, I looked back a few pages but didn't see anything.  I am probably going to order my tickets this week.


----------



## Diznygrl

radiatorsprings said:


> For the Halloween Party tickets, do they send you actual tickets in the mail or do you get etickets?  Thanks, I looked back a few pages but didn't see anything.  I am probably going to order my tickets this week.



You can choose either way.  If you go for having them sent through the mail you have to pay for shipping, but etickets are free.


----------



## radiatorsprings

Diznygrl said:


> You can choose either way.  If you go for having them sent through the mail you have to pay for shipping, but etickets are free.



Awesome, thanks for your help.  I can't print from my computer right now but I'm pretty sure we can use my boyfriend's sister's printer for our tickets if we ask.


----------



## All American

mom4princesses said:


> I have girls in 2 different AZ schools, one is out Oct 4-19 (year round school) and the other is Oct 9-17.  Utah also has break but not sure of the exact dates.  We will be there Oct 9-15 and cant wait.



October 14, 15 is the Utah fall break.


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

I happily got that generic blue envelope from Anaheim, CA this week that had our Halloween party tickets inside.  DS and I did a little happy dance when we opened them.

Will we look out of place if we don't dress in costume?


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

There's a good mix of people who are and aren't dressed up so you won't feel out of place either way. In my opinion though it's so much more fun to dress up.


----------



## McQueenofHrts

Thanks everyone for your fast responses!  I am crossing my fingers that I will get there!


----------



## DSNY4ever

We booked everything for our very first Halloween trip last week! 

Unfortunately I forgot to check the Halloween Party dates and it is not going on while we are there.  Oh well, we are still looking forward to all the decorations.  This thread is getting me so excited!


----------



## McQueenofHrts

Does anyone think Disney will post the October calendar on July 1st?  Hope so!


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

farmfresh said:


> Hey kiwi tinkerbelle, the F! dessert packages sell out pretty fast.  You can  call (at 8am or is it 8.30 when they open?)  -  in our time, that's round 3 am, depending on daylight saving, the day after.
> 
> I've always found it is important to dial right on opening to ensure seats, especially during busy times like weekends. And it helps to have your credit card handy...
> 
> Another way is to use vacation planning services at Disney.
> 
> good luck!



Thanks so much for that! Do you know the number we phone?


----------



## mvf-m11c

kiwitinkerbell said:


> thanks so much for that! Do you know the number we phone?



1-714-781-4400. You must have a credit card with you when you call. There is no discount for the F! dessert buffet.


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> There's a good mix of people who are and aren't dressed up so you won't feel out of place either way. In my opinion though it's so much more fun to dress up.



Love the pictures of your daughter in her Jack Skellington costume.  So cute!


----------



## funatdisney

Posting to subscribe to this post. I have reservations for Oct 26 to Oct 29 at the VGC. Will be going to the Halloween Party on the 26th.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I found the pictures from my other camera, so I thought I would bump this up with some character photos with my daughter from the party last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last one is actually from DL earlier in the day. She was so excited to pose with Jack and Sally in her costume.



*VictoriaAndMatt* - Those are great photos!  I have never seen Jack and Sally while I've been at DLR during HalloweenTime, but eventually I'll catch them!!



kiwitinkerbell said:


> *Thanks so much for that* . Would you mind if I asked one more question? I was wondering about booking the preferred seating dessert package for F. (hoping that it will be showing one night that we will be there) Do you know when I would be able to phone and book that? Or do we do it once we are at DLR? We would need to phone from New Zealand but that's fine. We did that for WDW last time. Sadly we won't be able to do WOC as a person in our party just couldn't stand for that amount of time they would need to.



*kiwitinkerbell *- You're very welcome!  And it looks like you got your question answered.  I just wanted to pop in so you didn't think I was ignoring your question!!



McQueenofHrts said:


> VictoriaandMatt-Love the outfit.  Last year while searching for a costume for the TOTP for my DD3, I think I saw it on sale online.  My daughter is too young for the costume, but I thought it rocked!
> 
> Last year, I swore I wouldn't return because we needed to save money, but I have since become a Matron of Honor to a person who loves Halloween.  I thought Disneyland during October for a Bachlorette Party would be fun-Just a bunch of gals having fun celebrating the fact that the 39yr old bride FINALLY found a great guy to spend the rest of her life with!  I am formulating a plan for the bride to review and am trying to assess the least busiest time of October to go. Does anyone know the school breaks for AZ?  Doesn't Utah have one too?  Any conventions going on? Any info is helpful!
> 
> Also, I may have missed this in the thread, but does anyone know if they will have dance stations like in DCA?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Pam



*McQueenofHrts* - What better reason to head back to DLR - HalloweenTime and a Bachelorette Party?  Sounds like a great trip, and the bride-to-be will love that!!

The first couple of weeks of October are quite busy because of the various school breaks and Columbus Day.  After Columbus Day passes, I've heard the crowds lighten a bit, but then it picks up again in that last week until HalloweenTime.  Of course, weekdays are always better than weekends if you can swing it (it may be hard to get all the ladies there on weekdays, though, if they have to work).

I think there will be dance stations in DL just like in DCA.



iKristin said:


> YAY!! Halloween is coming even closer!!! Vacation can't come fast enough



*iKristin* -





Diznygrl said:


> You can choose either way.  If you go for having them sent through the mail you have to pay for shipping, but etickets are free.



*Diznygrl* - I was actually hoping the CMs at the turnstiles would have taken our e-tickets in 2008 and swapped them for real tickets (just like they do for the regular admission e-ticket Hoppers).  It would have been nice to have real tickets as a souvenir.  But they didn't. They took the e-tickets and that was it!  No real tickets!  I almost wished I had ordered them to be mailed to be for that reason, but the shipping fee isn't worth it, I suppose.



Smiling Cheshire Cat said:


> I happily got that generic blue envelope from Anaheim, CA this week that had our Halloween party tickets inside.  DS and I did a little happy dance when we opened them.
> 
> Will we look out of place if we don't dress in costume?



*Smiling Cheshire Cat* - I love the generic blue envelope!  They send the gift cards out in the same envelope (when you order them from DLR).  As detailed as Disney is, and as much as they make everything festive looking, they sure didn't do anything to make that envelope magical!!  I guess they want it to look as nondescript as possible so no one can tell there are tickets or gift cards in it.  Makes sense.

We didn't wear costumes when we went to the TOTP in 2008.  There were lots of folks not in costume.  I think you'll be fine - costume or no costume!



McQueenofHrts said:


> Does anyone think Disney will post the October calendar on July 1st?  Hope so!



*McQueenofHrts* - I don't know if it will be July 1st.  The HalloweenTime agenda/list of events should be released on July 16th - if not slightly before - so hopefully we will have a better idea of the calendar by then.


----------



## Sherry E

It's time for a re-post of this basic HalloweenTime info (we'll be able to add to it once the rest of the info comes out on July 16th) - I am trying to re-post this every several pages for anyone brand new to the thread, just now tuning in, who wants the quick details but doesn't have time to scroll back through the pages:

This is what we know for certain right now, as of Tuesday, June 29, 2010:

• HalloweenTime at Disneyland Resort will begin on Friday, September 17, 2010. 

• Mickey’s Halloween Party (formerly called Mickey’s Trick or Treat Party) will, indeed, be moving over to Disneyland.

• Mickey’s Halloween Party will be held every Tuesday and Friday night in October, and on Halloween night, for a total of 10 nights.  The dates of the party will be:  

Fri., Oct. 1 
Tues., Oct. 5 
Fri., Oct. 8
Tues., Oct. 12 
Fri.; Oct. 15 
Tues., Oct. 19 
Fri., Oct. 22 
Tues., Oct. 26
Fri., Oct. 29
Sun., Oct. 31

• Pre-Sale tickets for Mickey’s Halloween Party have been released (starting Friday, June 4th) for Disneyland Resort Annual Pass holders, Disney Vacation Club members and Disney Visa Card holders (Credit or Debit).  Call 714-781-4400 to purchase, or if you are an AP holder you can purchase the tickets through the AP section of the DLR website.  Remaining tickets will go on sale to the general public on Friday, July 16th.  This is the pricing information, along with the hours of the MHP:

Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
$44 Special Passholder Discount for These Dates:
October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
$54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 8, 15, 22
$59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 29, 31

Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
$54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26
$59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 29 and 31

All Dates
Ages Two and Under: No Charge!

Times
Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m. 


• The Halloween Screams fireworks will be exclusive to Mickey’s Halloween Party guests, and not shown to non-party guests during the rest of the season.

• More treat stations and more treats will be added to the MHP in DL.  

• MHP guests will have access to “nearly all” the attractions Disneyland park has to offer—from the classic attractions in Fantasyland to the Halloween-themed attractions like Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We also assume that most of the DL restaurants will remain open during the MHP.

• MHP guests can start the party early and enter Disneyland at 3:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 4:00 p.m. on Fridays.  The official event starts at 6:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 7:00 p.m. on Fridays, and Halloween.  However, regular, non-MHP guests who attend DL earlier in the day on MHP days can stay until 6 p.m. on Tuesdays and until 7:00 p.m. on Fridays and Halloween, so there will be a bit of an overlap time.  We assume that a wrist band system will be put into effect to identify the MHP guests and the non-guests.  

• We should find out the full scoop on HalloweenTime and its agenda of activities and attractions in mid-July (I’m guessing July 16, as that is when MHP tickets go on sale to the general public).  



Hope that helps!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hey Sherry E,

Great information about the Halloween season and MHP.

You can also purchase the MHP tickets on the main website if you have a valid AP. I ordered the tickets online a week ago on the website.


----------



## jenergy

Does anyone know what the attendance is like as far as a percentage of what's normal for that day (like 50% of a normal attendance on a Tuesday for the Tues party) at MHP (or at least what it was like last year at TOTP)?


----------



## Janell

We will be at DLH Oct 15-17.  
Mickeys Halloween Party on Oct 15th and CHOC Walk on Oct 17th.  Can't wait.  Should be lots of fun.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks Sherry E. I am new to this thread ans appreciate the timely update. I am so excited that it will be at Disneyland. I have gone to every MHP since the beginning. What a treat to change over to DL!


----------



## iKristin

YAY!!!! I'm only 9 days away from double digit countdown to Halloween


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Hey Sherry E,
> 
> Great information about the Halloween season and MHP.
> 
> You can also purchase the MHP tickets on the main website if you have a valid AP. I ordered the tickets online a week ago on the website.



*mvf-m11c* - Thanks!  I added a sentence about that in my post.  Of course, I'm going to be revising that whole ticket paragraph as soon as July 16 rolls around, because the tickets will be on sale to everyone at that point, and not just available for pre-sale.



Janell said:


> We will be at DLH Oct 15-17.
> Mickeys Halloween Party on Oct 15th and CHOC Walk on Oct 17th.  Can't wait.  Should be lots of fun.



*Janell* - Will that be your first visit to DLR during HalloweenTime, or have you been before?  



funatdisney said:


> Thanks Sherry E. I am new to this thread ans appreciate the timely update. I am so excited that it will be at Disneyland. I have gone to every MHP since the beginning. What a treat to change over to DL!



*funatdisney* - You're very welcome!  I realize that a lot of people only have time to pop in here and scan the last couple of pages (which is too bad, as they miss a lot of the fabulous photos that have been posted here since the beginning), so a while back I thought it would be a good idea to just repost that main information every several pages for anyone just joining in.  And on July 16th - give or take a day - we will have even more info to share.  I imagine that there will be lots of folks joining us here as we get closer to September 17th, and so the info must stay in the spotlight and must stay current.

I think a lot of people are excited about the MHP being in DL this year.  I'm still on the fence about whether to go or not.  You've been to more Halloween partes than I have, that's for sure.  I've only been to it once, in 2008.  So you've seen the party through its various name changes - Mickey's Halloween Treat, Mickey's Trick or Treat Party and now Mickey's Halloween Party!!  And since you've been to all of them you'll really be able to tell what's new at the party in DL in comparison to what was in DCA.  I'm really curious to see if they can/will replicate a Pirates Wharf area in DL by the RoA, or if they will just skip that this year.  They will have so many more places in DL to set up treat stations and character photo spots than they had in DCA, and they could really make it interesting and creative, so I would hope that they really make use of the whole park and place decorations, characters and treats all over DL and not just in certain concentrated areas.



iKristin said:


> YAY!!!! I'm only 9 days away from double digit countdown to Halloween



*iKristin* - Woo hoo!!!  Time is going by so fast this year!  It's practically July!!  HalloweenTime starts in 2-1/2 months!!!   




So let's all resume doing the HalloweenTime Information Boogie, to coax the Disney powers-that-be to hurry and get the HalloweenTime schedule to us (hopefully sooner than July 16th)!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> *funatdisney* - You're very welcome!  I realize that a lot of people only have time to pop in here and scan the last couple of pages (which is too bad, as they miss a lot of the fabulous photos that have been posted here since the beginning), so a while back I thought it would be a good idea to just repost that main information every several pages for anyone just joining in.  And on July 16th - give or take a day - we will have even more info to share.  I imagine that there will be lots of folks joining us here as we get closer to September 17th, and so the info must stay in the spotlight and must stay current.
> 
> I think a lot of people are excited about the MHP being in DL this year.  I'm still on the fence about whether to go or not.  You've been to more Halloween partes than I have, that's for sure.  I've only been to it once, in 2008.  So you've seen the party through its various name changes - Mickey's Halloween Treat, Mickey's Trick or Treat Party and now Mickey's Halloween Party!!  And since you've been to all of them you'll really be able to tell what's new at the party in DL in comparison to what was in DCA.  I'm really curious to see if they can/will replicate a Pirates Wharf area in DL by the RoA, or if they will just skip that this year.  They will have so many more places in DL to set up treat stations and character photo spots than they had in DCA, and they could really make it interesting and creative, so I would hope that they really make use of the whole park and place decorations, characters and treats all over DL and not just in certain concentrated areas.



I do appreciate your thoughtfulness. I know it will be most helpful as Sept. 16 creeps in . I am not always on DisBoards once my kids go back to school. They need the computer and I get busy with my parent leadership activities. SO I will count on the thread!! 

The name keeps changing and I get so confused!! I like the current name of Mikey's Halloween Party.

Not only I have been to every Halloween Party at DLR, but I have been MNSSHP at WDW once. That was back in 2006. It was interesting to note was that some new items at MHP was so incorporated for MNSSHP. For instance, the giant parachute-like material Ghost Mickeys at MHP were used for the first time that year and were also used at MNSSHP. I asked a WDW cast member if the the Ghost Mickeys were there before, and he said, "Those are brand new this year." MHP was fairly new back then, and I wasn't so sure if it would continue. I was happy to see Disney was investing some money into this event. I also would like to add that when the WDW cast members saw my MHP t-shirt (they are different designs), they got so excited. I kept being stopped by cast members to ask how it was on the West Coast.

I am curious about how MHP will be different, since DL has a different landscape and design. I was able to go to a special event for the opening of the Nightmare Before Christmas at the Haunted Mansion way back when. They did a special gaming area where you got play games in New Orleans Square. Much like at a home Halloween party, but Disney style. It would replace what the Mid-Way Games at DCA. 

I also wonder if it will move to DL. I like it at DCA and if they can change the WoC to fit a Halloween theme that would be awesome. It could be added as a special venue just for the MHP ticket holders. Much like the Halloween fireworks at DL this year are for the MHP ticket holders. Time will tell. Either way, my plans are to make every MHP. One has to have some goals in life!!


----------



## Porturican

Janell said:


> We will be at DLH Oct 15-17.
> Mickeys Halloween Party on Oct 15th and CHOC Walk on Oct 17th.  Can't wait.  Should be lots of fun.



I will be there from 17-19th...Whats the CHOC Walk?


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Thank you all for the comments on my daughter and her costume! 

DH and I have been discussion our upcoming trip, and trying to decide if we want to go in Sept 15-19 and be there on our actual wedding anniversary, or if we want to wait until the beginning of Oct so we can attend MHP. I'm just crossing my fingers for some more Halloweentime info soon to help us decide.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Not completely on topic, but wondering about BBB on MHP night... we are planning on going to a Friday MHP, and will be taking naps and maybe having a little pool time beforehand that day... I am wondering if BBB will have like a 6 pm ressie time with DL closing at 7 for MHP, and if dd should wear her princess dress over there, or bring it with us... we'd just do hair and makeup, not the full-blown deal... just so she is all fancy for MHP that night...


----------



## sarah017

This may have already been answered but...The pricing for the tot party. Do you pay only for the kids or for each person? The pics on this board are getting me so excited!! I want it to be October tomorrow!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## jaylensmom

We're considering 10/29 since my son will most likely be out of school for a few days that week...Is it usually crazy on the weekend before Halloween?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

sarah017 said:


> This may have already been answered but...The pricing for the tot party. Do you pay only for the kids or for each person? The pics on this board are getting me so excited!! I want it to be October tomorrow!!!!
> Thanks!



everyone has to pay to enter...


----------



## mvf-m11c

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> everyone has to pay to enter...



Except for kids 2 and under.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

mvf-m11c said:


> Except for kids 2 and under.



right!  thanks!


----------



## Janell

Sherry E, I live close to DLR, so I have gone to the parks many times during the halloween season.  Even back in the day, before they started to do anything for halloween.    In 1995, DL hosted a halloween party, I think it was one of only a few times the party was held inside DL.  It was great thought.  I always felt that DL was better for halloween then DCA.  Im not really sure why I think that way.  So maybe this year I will be able to put my finger on why I think that way.  lol  Did you have anything I could help you with?

Porturican, CHOC Walk, is a fund raiser for CHOC, Children's Hospital of Orange County.  Those who sing up to walk, try to raise money to help the hospital that does so much for children.  Children who's parents aren't able to pay for medical procedures, can go to the children's hospital and they help the children.  And that is where us walkers come in to help in raising money.    We have till Oct 30th to raise what we can.  Disney offers up DL and DCA for us to walk in.  Its so much fun and heart breaking at the same time.  What is fun, is Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and maybe others start you off at the starting line, which is at the end of Main Street, before the hub.  You walk through Adventureland, New Orlands and then back by Rivers Of America, on into Fantasyland, tomorrowland, some of backstage.  Out the front gates of DL onto DCA.  The last time I walked it was in 2008, before all the construction started.  So the path we took was Hollywood, backstage, into bugs land, around PP and exited in Condor Flats between the hotel and Sorurn.  Ending in DtD.  Along the path as you walk,there are characters cheering you on.  They move on of the boats on ROA right up close to the raining and have a lot of characters up there waving.  The children love seeing this.  And its fun for us adults too.  

What is heart breaking is the team of people who have lost children and are walking in the memory of their loved one.  And the children who are still sick but able to be at the walk.  usually being pushed in something.  People make banors in memory and in hope.  It breaks my heart because, I wish kids didn't have health problems.  It takes up so much of their little lives.  It would be so nice if we could make it to adulthood health.  At least have those few years to be healthy.  But I know thats not the way of life.  So its great there are things like CHOC that can help.

Im close to CHOC, because when I was 12 years old I was diagnosed with Scoliosis.  I went to CHOC, because my parents believe in having three doctors options before doing anything major and I was being told that I need surgery and quickly.  10 months from diagnosis, till I went in to surgery.  Anyhow, if my health insurance wouldn't have covered the surgery.  CHOC would have. Its a great place and I can speak from person experience on how great it is there and how comforting it is to know someone is there to help.  And I want to give back.  

Also, Im not sure about this year, but in years past.  Who ever walked in CHOC walk could get discounts on DLR tickets.  I forget the % off you get, but its worth something.  I think each walker can by like 6 tickets each.  Not sure, so if anyone is interested, do check into it.  

The walk is early Sunday Morning. Starts at I think 7:00am and we have to be out of DL by 8:30ish.  DL usually opens at 9:00 on that day and DCA 10:00.  Now I haven't looked at the official hours so please don't quote me.  But that is the way it was in past years.


----------



## iKristin

Been working on my Disneyland music collection that I have going...just got to the Halloween Screams Fireworks soundtrack  HALLOWEEEEEEEEEEN IS SOOOOOON!!!! lol


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

almost got shifted to page 2!  time for a bump!


----------



## haley's mom

Anyone have luck buying the Party tickets with a Disney Visa?  I called twice yesterday.  First time we got disconnected while CM was checking to see if I could purchase.  The second time the CM told me that if I were to buy over the phone he would need to charge shipping (approx. $15 for 4 tickets) and that I should order on-line to avoid this.  When I checked on-line, only AP are allowed to do this.

What should I do?  Do you get the AP discount with a Disney Visa?  Or just the opportunity to pre-buy?

Oh and we are now at 99 days.  Double-digits also!  Yeah I cannot wait for our very first visit to DL.


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

haley's mom said:


> Anyone have luck buying the Party tickets with a Disney Visa?  I called twice yesterday.  First time we got disconnected while CM was checking to see if I could purchase.  The second time the CM told me that if I were to buy over the phone he would need to charge shipping (approx. $15 for 4 tickets) and that I should order on-line to avoid this.  When I checked on-line, only AP are allowed to do this.
> 
> What should I do?  Do you get the AP discount with a Disney Visa?  Or just the opportunity to pre-buy?
> 
> Oh and we are now at 99 days.  Double-digits also!  Yeah I cannot wait for our very first visit to DL.



I ordered mine a couple of weeks ago and did get the AP rate by being a Disney VISA holder and paying with it.  We only paid $5 to ship the tickets since I had them sent through the regular mail.  I've already received them and can't wait for the party.

Good luck!


----------



## Belle Ella

iKristin said:


> Been working on my Disneyland music collection that I have going...just got to the Halloween Screams Fireworks soundtrack  HALLOWEEEEEEEEEEN IS SOOOOOON!!!! lol



Aw, where'd you get the music for that?


----------



## mom4princesses

Janell said:


> The walk is early Sunday Morning. Starts at I think 7:00am and we have to be out of DL by 8:30ish.  DL usually opens at 9:00 on that day and DCA 10:00.  Now I haven't looked at the official hours so please don't quote me.  But that is the way it was in past years.



Do you know what day?  Can we do it if we are not in CA?  I think this would be a great experience for my girls.  We usually do the Breast Cancer walk (just lost my cousin in March) but it's on Oct. 10th this year and we will be at DL.  Would be perfect to do the CHOC walk this year so we would still be helping a great cause.  Thanks for the info and here is some  in hopes it is happening when we are there.


----------



## haley's mom

Smiling Cheshire Cat said:


> I ordered mine a couple of weeks ago and did get the AP rate by being a Disney VISA holder and paying with it.  We only paid $5 to ship the tickets since I had them sent through the regular mail.  I've already received them and can't wait for the party.
> 
> Good luck!



What did you ask for when you called?  I asked if I was able to purchase Halloween party tickets with my Disney Visa. 

Maybe I'll try again when I get home.


----------



## ipdenc

Thanks for the great info!  Do you think that the HM and SM will be open the weekend of Sept. 17th?  We will be visiting Sept. 15-20th and my sons are so worried they will miss these rides.............THANKS


----------



## Belle Ella

ipdenc said:


> Thanks for the great info!  Do you think that the HM and SM will be open the weekend of Sept. 17th?  We will be visiting Sept. 15-20th and my sons are so worried they will miss these rides.............THANKS



I mentioned this in the September thread this morning to try and answer your Q. Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy will be open starting September 17th barring any unforseen circumstances as that is the official start date of Halloween time. But they'll both be holiday overlays, not the regular versions.


----------



## ipdenc

I am sorry!  Found it!  I am still getting the hang of this Disboards thing..........thank you!  Your info has been very helpful!  Sorry


----------



## Belle Ella

ipdenc said:


> I am sorry!  Found it!  I am still getting the hang of this Disboards thing..........thank you!  Your info has been very helpful!  Sorry



No need to be sorry  And welcome to the DIS family.


----------



## ipdenc

The boys have NOT seen either of the rides with the Holiday Theme.  It will be a great surprise for them.................. thanks!!


----------



## srauchbauer

sitting here printing pics from last years trip at the ToT party I would love to post some if someone could give me the directions on how to post pics.  Also I have a silly camera question I have a canon  EOS 40D am wondering how I can take pics of rides that are dark but brighly light (such as Astro Blasters).  My pics are always so blurry.

TIA


----------



## Janell

mom4princesses said:


> Do you know what day?  Can we do it if we are not in CA?  I think this would be a great experience for my girls.  We usually do the Breast Cancer walk (just lost my cousin in March) but it's on Oct. 10th this year and we will be at DL.  Would be perfect to do the CHOC walk this year so we would still be helping a great cause.  Thanks for the info and here is some  in hopes it is happening when we are there.



The day of the walk is Sunday Oct 17.  I think anyone can sign up for it, no matter where you live.  People can also sign up as sleeping bears, they are people who want to raise money, but wont walk.  Here is a link to the site.
http://www.chocwalk.net/faf/home/de...&kntae427906=2505F036D2394282B00CC19931B54FD8

I think its great that you do walks with your girls.  Its really a nice thing to teach children and gives them a chance to help people.

Make sure you bring your camera the day of the walk.  Sometimes you can take photos with the characters and sometimes you can't. They have to keep the walk going. 

My mom and I walk with the mouseplanet team.  mouseplanet is another web board of Disney Fans.  You are welcome to join if you like.


----------



## Sherry E

srauchbauer said:


> sitting here printing pics from last years trip at the ToT party I would love to post some if someone could give me the directions on how to post pics.  Also I have a silly camera question I have a canon  EOS 40D am wondering how I can take pics of rides that are dark but brighly light (such as Astro Blasters).  My pics are always so blurry.
> 
> TIA



Do you have a free Photobucket account? I find that to be the easiest way to post photos.  Once you upload your photos to Photobucket, you will see a series of 4 or 5 codes either next to or underneath each photo.  The code you want is the IMG Code.  Each picture has its own set of codes.  Simply click on the IMG Code to highlight it, copy it (Ctrl C) and paste it (Ctrl V) right here in your post!!  Voila!  Photos appear!!  Make sure you highlight and copy the entire code.  Don't leave any part of it out, or else it won't show up as a photo.


----------



## srauchbauer

Sherry E said:


> Do you have a free Photobucket account? I find that to be the easiest way to post photos.  Once you upload your photos to Photobucket, you will see a series of 4 or 5 codes either next to or underneath each photo.  The code you want is the IMG Code.  Each picture has its own set of codes.  Simply click on the IMG Code to highlight it, copy it (Ctrl C) and paste it (Ctrl V) right here in your post!!  Voila!  Photos appear!!  Make sure you highlight and copy the entire code.  Don't leave any part of it out, or else it won't show up as a photo.



thanks I will try using photobucket.






hey it worked here is chip (i think) in the halloween parade at the end of ToT

DS with PeterPan





Woody walking around





DD & DS with SnowWhite and Doppy










Mickey & Minnie in their Halloween finest


----------



## iKristin

I use a program that downloads music from YouTube videos...the page in my link is slowly being put together with my whole collection but it's gonna take me a few days to get it really going lol cause there's SO MANY songs. I got the Halloween Screams music from these two videos:

PART 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTJmG7ILszQ
PART 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaaggnTmtVc


----------



## Sherry E

Okay...getting caught up on my reponses here...



funatdisney said:


> I do appreciate your thoughtfulness. I know it will be most helpful as Sept. 16 creeps in . I am not always on DisBoards once my kids go back to school. They need the computer and I get busy with my parent leadership activities. SO I will count on the thread!!
> 
> The name keeps changing and I get so confused!! I like the current name of Mikey's Halloween Party.
> 
> Not only I have been to every Halloween Party at DLR, but I have been MNSSHP at WDW once. That was back in 2006. It was interesting to note was that some new items at MHP was so incorporated for MNSSHP. For instance, the giant parachute-like material Ghost Mickeys at MHP were used for the first time that year and were also used at MNSSHP. I asked a WDW cast member if the the Ghost Mickeys were there before, and he said, "Those are brand new this year." MHP was fairly new back then, and I wasn't so sure if it would continue. I was happy to see Disney was investing some money into this event. I also would like to add that when the WDW cast members saw my MHP t-shirt (they are different designs), they got so excited. I kept being stopped by cast members to ask how it was on the West Coast.
> 
> I am curious about how MHP will be different, since DL has a different landscape and design. I was able to go to a special event for the opening of the Nightmare Before Christmas at the Haunted Mansion way back when. They did a special gaming area where you got play games in New Orleans Square. Much like at a home Halloween party, but Disney style. It would replace what the Mid-Way Games at DCA.
> 
> I also wonder if it will move to DL. I like it at DCA and if they can change the WoC to fit a Halloween theme that would be awesome. It could be added as a special venue just for the MHP ticket holders. Much like the Halloween fireworks at DL this year are for the MHP ticket holders. Time will tell. Either way, my plans are to make every MHP. One has to have some goals in life!!



*Funatdisney* - Well, we're all here to exchange info, answer questions and help, so we all learn from each other in this thread!!  Hopefully we will have the official, released-by-Disney list of HalloweenTime highlights in the next 2 weeks (on or before 7/16), and that will undoubtedly influence many more folks to make a HalloweenTime visit to DLR.  I notice we've had many more new folks joining us on this thread in the last month - as all the HalloweenTime plans are starting to take shape, people want info.  So between now and September 17th, I'd imagine it will be pretty hoppin' over here!

Yes, the name changes for the party are confusing!!  I think Mickey's Halloween Party is pretty straightforward!  I kind of liked Mickey's Halloween Treat.  I am very interested to at least see photos (if I don't actually go myself) of what the party set-up looks like in DL as opposed to what it was in DCA.  On one hand, I think the party would have the potential to be amazing in DL if Disney really went all-out with it and took advantage of the extra lands and space to do things.  On the other hand, I'm not sure how Halloween-ish DCA is going to feel without a party there.  Even if they leave Candy Corn Acres up, if that's all there is...it's going to be kind of blah.  I think DCA needs more holiday touches - whichever holiday it may be.  

Oh, and I loved those giant Mickey ghosts!  I wonder if they are going to put those in DL this year.  There isn't going to be any down time between when the party starts and when the regular guests leave, so if they set up any party-exclusive things, it will have to be done in broad daylight, when everyone is there.



VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Thank you all for the comments on my daughter and her costume!
> 
> DH and I have been discussion our upcoming trip, and trying to decide if we want to go in Sept 15-19 and be there on our actual wedding anniversary, or if we want to wait until the beginning of Oct so we can attend MHP. I'm just crossing my fingers for some more Halloweentime info soon to help us decide.



*VictoriaAndMatt* - Do you belong to D23?  I'm not a D23 member, but I remember that the very first official news from Disney in 2009 on what the HalloweenTime highlights and attractions were going to be came to us (in mid-July) here on the DIS via someone who got it from D23.  I would imagine that it will also be announced on the Disney Parks Blog, but just in case it hits D23 first, if you belong to D23, check there first!!  It will most likely just say the usual stuff like "spooky treats and merchandise," mention the HMH and SMGG, and it will tell us if there is going to be a special Villains photo spot like it did last year.  BUT, if there is anything else that's new added in this year, it will tell us that too.





Janell said:


> Sherry E, I live close to DLR, so I have gone to the parks many times during the halloween season.  Even back in the day, before they started to do anything for halloween.    In 1995, DL hosted a halloween party, I think it was one of only a few times the party was held inside DL.  It was great thought.  I always felt that DL was better for halloween then DCA.  Im not really sure why I think that way.  So maybe this year I will be able to put my finger on why I think that way.  lol  Did you have anything I could help you with?



*Janell* - No, not really, thank you - I just had wondered if it was your first Halloween-specific DLR trip (before you explained that it's definitely not!).  I know other people who go to DLR year-round but for some reason don't do the holiday trips.  In fact, I have two friends who live minutes from DLR and had never gone to DLR during HalloweenTime or Christmastime until I initiated it.  They had been there at all other times, but the holidays were new to them.  Meanwhile, I had gone to 'regular Disneyland' my entire life - since 1972 - but when I discovered the Christmas holiday season at DLR back in the late '80s or early '90s or so, it became my absolute favorite time to go, with HalloweenTime in second place.  All of my last 8 - 10 trips to DLR have been either for Christmastime or HalloweenTime.  "Regular Disneyland" is a vague memory!! 

What was the Halloween party like in DL in 1995?  Did they really use all the lands and make the most of the space with extra decorations and things?  If they only do a party half-heartedly in DL, when they have so much potential to really make it a big deal, it would be disappointing.  But I can see what you mean - in a way, it seems like DL would be a better fit, atmosphere-wise, for a Halloween party.  Still, I kind of liked it when it was in DCA.  I think DCA needed it.  I'm torn.  I guess I will have to actually go to the MHP in DL and compare to see if I like it better there or in DCA!!



jaylensmom said:


> We're considering 10/29 since my son will most likely be out of school for a few days that week...Is it usually crazy on the weekend before Halloween?



*jaylensmom* - I think so.  I have not been on an actual Halloween weekend, but it will probably be busy based on other people's reports, at least on Saturday and Sunday.  It probably won't be New Year's Eve-kind of crazy, but busy nonetheless.



ipdenc said:


> The boys have NOT seen either of the rides with the Holiday Theme.  It will be a great surprise for them.................. thanks!!



*ipdenc* - Welcome!  Yes, they should be so excited!  The Haunted Mansion Holiday is particularly detailed and elaborate in its transformation.  I know a lot of people prefer the original Haunted Mansion, but the amount of detail to the overlay is really astounding.



srauchbauer said:


> thanks I will try using photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey it worked here is chip (i think) in the halloween parade at the end of ToT
> 
> DS with PeterPan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody walking around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD & DS with SnowWhite and Doppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey & Minnie in their Halloween finest



*srauchbauer* - Woo hoo!  Photobucket worked!!  I'm so glad you posted.  We needed more photos!  These are great photos!  I love Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween garb!!



iKristin said:


> I use a program that downloads music from YouTube videos...the page in my link is slowly being put together with my whole collection but it's gonna take me a few days to get it really going lol cause there's SO MANY songs. I got the Halloween Screams music from these two videos:
> 
> PART 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTJmG7ILszQ
> PART 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaaggnTmtVc



*iKristin* - So you're slowly building up to your DLR HalloweenTime trip by getting in the right mood and mindset!  You will be totally Halloween-ified by the time you get there!!

I enjoyed the music from Halloween Screams!  I even caught my friend's husband (he is not nearly the Disney fanatic that I am) tapping his feet and boogie-ing in place a bit during some of the songs!!


----------



## Janell

Sherry E said:


> *Janell* - No, not really, thank you - I just had wondered if it was your first Halloween-specific DLR trip (before you explained that it's definitely not!).  I know other people who go to DLR year-round but for some reason don't do the holiday trips.  In fact, I have two friends who live minutes from DLR and had never gone to DLR during HalloweenTime or Christmastime until I initiated it.  They had been there at all other times, but the holidays were new to them.  Meanwhile, I had gone to 'regular Disneyland' my entire life - since 1972 - but when I discovered the Christmas holiday season at DLR back in the late '80s or early '90s or so, it became my absolute favorite time to go, with HalloweenTime in second place.  All of my last 8 - 10 trips to DLR have been either for Christmastime or HalloweenTime.  "Regular Disneyland" is a vague memory!!
> 
> What was the Halloween party like in DL in 1995?  Did they really use all the lands and make the most of the space with extra decorations and things?  If they only do a party half-heartedly in DL, when they have so much potential to really make it a big deal, it would be disappointing.  But I can see what you mean - in a way, it seems like DL would be a better fit, atmosphere-wise, for a Halloween party.  Still, I kind of liked it when it was in DCA.  I think DCA needed it.  I'm torn.  I guess I will have to actually go to the MHP in DL and compare to see if I like it better there or in DCA!!



Wow I can't imagain living so close and not checking out the holidays.  But then again, it maybe to crowded for people.  We are use to crowds because we have been going to DLR over the New Years Holiday for about 27 years.  We have missed a couple but we love to go and its such a crazy time to be in the parks.  But if you work the crowds, its not that bad.  Meaning in the parks early, afternoons at the hotel and we use to do DCA at night.  But with WOC, DL maybe the slower park at night.  Have your been during New Years?  All the christmas decor is still up.  Its so magical and its one huge party.  Which is funny since Im not a party person.  

From what I remember for 1995 Halloween even inside DL.  They did use all lands.  I think all rides were open.  HM wasn't decorated back then.  They hadn't started that yet.  But it was spooky enough.  I think they had fog machines in the New Orlands, Critter Country area and along the water.  I remember there were stations at the two dining locations at the end of main street.  I forget what they were doing, but you were making candy and other goodies.  It was fun.  The didn't decorate the park like they do now.  But I remember some decorations up.  What I remember is I thought it was better then DCA halloween party.  So Im excited to see if that is true or just a memory.    I agree that DCA needed something so the party over there was fun.  I do think DL will be a better fit, because like you said atmosphere.  I think it would be nice if they flipped it each year so you could enjoy both parks for the halloween party.  One year DCA, the next year DL and so on.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Okay...getting caught up on my reposnses here..
> *Funatdisney* - Well, we're all here to exchange info, answer questions and help, so we all learn from each other in this thread!!  Hopefully we will have the official, released-by-Disney list of HalloweenTime highlights in the next 2 weeks (on or before 7/16), and that will undoubtedly influence many more folks to make a HalloweenTime visit to DLR.  I notice we've had many more new folks joining us on this thread in the last month - as all the HalloweenTime plans are starting to take shape, people want info.  So between now and September 17th, I'd imagine it will be pretty hoppin' over here!
> 
> Yes, the name changes for the party are confusing!!  I think Mickey's Halloween Party is pretty straightforward!  I kind of liked Mickey's Halloween Treat.  I am very interested to at least photos (if I don't actually go myself) of what the party set-up looks like in DL as opposed to what it was in DCA.  On one hand, I think the party would have the potential to be amazing in DL if Disney really went all-out with it and took advantage of the extra lands and space to do things.  On the other hand, I'm not sure how Halloween-ish DCA is going to feel without a party there.  Even if they leave Candy Corn Acres up, if that's all there is...it's going to be kind of blah.  I think DCA needs more holiday touches - whichever holiday it may be.
> 
> Oh, and I loved those giant Mickey ghosts!  I wonder if they are going to put those in DL this year.  There isn't going to be any down time between when the party starts and when the regular guests leave, so is they set up any party-exclusive things, it will have to be done in broad daylight, when everyone is there.



There should be more joining this thread once the Halloween Time info is released! I always find a thread chatting about Halloween at Disneyland about this time of the summer, since we go every Oct. I am in the mood for DL during the fall! In fact, it is a tradition in my household to make caramel popcorn balls in July, cuz I just want it to be Halloween. My kids always let me know that it is July 1st and to start the popcorn popping. 

I should make it a point to take more pictures this year so I can post pics of MHP at DL for next year's thread! I never thought how DCA will be effected by MHP at DL. I hope it stays festive. I am also wondering how the renovations will change the park once they are done. Maybe, there won't be much done this year, because there may be plans for DCA after the construction is completed. I also wonder if MHP was moved to DL because of the construction at DCA, Just a thought based on nothing.

As for the Mickey ghosts, I think they are easy to put up and take down. They may be putting them in place in broad daylight as you mentioned. I remember how it didn't matter at WDW when we went to MNSSHP. By the time it got dark, it was like everything magically appeared, although many things were in place before the party. This is what I do during Christmas time: I go to the park during the day. I have reservations at a restaurant outside the park in one of the DL hotels or DTD at around 4:30- 5. When I finish dinner, it is dark. I go back to DL and it is like a different park. Since I didn't experience any transitional daylight to night, I would get the WOW factor, even though I had been in the park during the day. Everything is new again and so beautiful at night.


----------



## srauchbauer

Happy 4th of July (well almost)  in less then 3 months we will be saying "Happy Halloween"  DH and I were discussing pricing tonight for tickets and we both remembered that sometime in the summer prices go up; does anybody remember when the increase in price usually happens.  Want to save $$ anyway we can.


----------



## Sherry E

srauchbauer said:


> Happy 4th of July (well almost)  in less then 3 months we will be saying "Happy Halloween"  DH and I were discussing pricing tonight for tickets and we both remembered that sometime in the summer prices go up; does anybody remember when the increase in price usually happens.  Want to save $$ anyway we can.



In 2007, the prices went up in September.  In 2008 & 2009, the prices went up in August.  I wouldn't want to risk waiting until September - they will probably hike up prices in August.  Hurry hurry hurry!


----------



## srauchbauer

Sherry E said:


> In 2007, the prices went up in September.  In 2008 & 2009, the prices went up in August.  I wouldn't want to risk waiting until September - they will probably hike up prices in August.  Hurry hurry hurry!



thanks Sherry I knew it was just around the corner.


Also wondering if anybody as any ideas when or if there might be some specials posted for October (again I know this has been discussed but it never hursts to ask again).


----------



## Sherry E

srauchbauer said:


> thanks Sherry I knew it was just around the corner.
> 
> 
> Also wondering if anybody as any ideas when or if there might be some specials posted for October (again I know this has been discussed but it never hursts to ask again).



Tickets or hotels?

Do you mean hotel specials, like AP rates for the DLR hotels?  Or did you mean like just general hotel discounts on the DLR website (like the 5 for 3 deal, etc.)?

If you mean AP discounts for the hotels, last year a bunch of us were waiting and waiting for the pesky October AP rates (the really good ones, not the 10% discount off the rack rate) to be released.  They were released much later in 2009 than they had been in previous years - they didn't even show up on the AP hotel calendar last year until almost mid-September!!!!  For the longest time last year, the lowest AP rate for the PPH was saying $221 per night, and I knoew that was not the 'real' AP rate.  The real AP rate didn't show up until mid-September.  

My theory on that was that DLR realized it had a hit on its hands with HalloweenTime in 2008 - they had way more visitors in '08 than they had ever anticipated and it was suddenly a busy/peak season - and so in 2009 they wanted to hold out as long as possible and see if they could get bookings at the regular rack rate.  So they waited until the last minute, basically, to let the AP holders have a go at the AP rates.

If you mean regular hotel discounts/specials that appear on the DLR website from time to time, well, the 5 for 3 offer is still in effect.  That pretty much has to cycle out before they offer any other great deals.  So I wouldn't expect to see too many great hotel offers quite yet, maybe August or so, and they would probably expire in Fall sometime, maybe even as late as mid-December.

The Chase Disney Visa Rewards site has a 'stay 2 nights at any of the 3 DLR hotels and get a free Disney gift card' deal.  If you stay two nights at PPH and use the Disney Visa to book it and pay for it, you get a $100 gift card.  DLH will get you a $150 card.  GCH will get you a $200 card, I think.


----------



## Zoesmama03

So excited my brother is getting a large settlement check in August and has invited dd and I to go to Disney. At first he was talking about Florida but now I think we may be doing Disneyland.  Then I want to go again in Oct for the Halloween if possible.

I keep forgetting to check in with this thread considering I started it.  I love seeing the pics those of you have shared.


----------



## Sherry E

Janell said:


> Wow I can't imagain living so close and not checking out the holidays.  But then again, it maybe to crowded for people.  We are use to crowds because we have been going to DLR over the New Years Holiday for about 27 years.  We have missed a couple but we love to go and its such a crazy time to be in the parks.  But if you work the crowds, its not that bad.  Meaning in the parks early, afternoons at the hotel and we use to do DCA at night.  But with WOC, DL maybe the slower park at night.  Have your been during New Years?  All the christmas decor is still up.  Its so magical and its one huge party.  Which is funny since Im not a party person.
> 
> From what I remember for 1995 Halloween even inside DL.  They did use all lands.  I think all rides were open.  HM wasn't decorated back then.  They hadn't started that yet.  But it was spooky enough.  I think they had fog machines in the New Orlands, Critter Country area and along the water.  I remember there were stations at the two dining locations at the end of main street.  I forget what they were doing, but you were making candy and other goodies.  It was fun.  The didn't decorate the park like they do now.  But I remember some decorations up.  What I remember is I thought it was better then DCA halloween party.  So Im excited to see if that is true or just a memory.    I agree that DCA needed something so the party over there was fun.  I do think DL will be a better fit, because like you said atmosphere.  I think it would be nice if they flipped it each year so you could enjoy both parks for the halloween party.  One year DCA, the next year DL and so on.



*Janell* - I don't understand how my friends who live in Anaheim - and are close enough to hear the fireworks every night - don't have APs!  True, they aren't the huge DLR fans that some of us are, but still...it's right at their front door, basically!!  A lot of them still just kind of look at DLR as a fun place to go to ride some rides, but they don't get into the history of it, the details all around the parks - they don't find any appeal in walking all over the Resort and taking photos of flowers or weather vanes!!  To them, it's a fun place to go to get on Space Mountain or POTC.

I remember telling one friend I hadn't seen in many years that I was a moderator on a Disneyland planning message board, sharing information and helping people plan, etc.  Not 20 minutes later, she asked me, "So which place do you like better?  Knotts Berry Farm or Disneyland?"  _Knotts_?  Where did Knotts even enter into the equation?  I'm not a moderator on a Knotts planning board!!  Knotts has some good things about it, but it's not even on the same level as DLR.  I said to her, "Well...I'm a moderator on a _Disneyland_ planning message board, so that should tell you something!!"  But even then, after I told her that, she probably still just thinks that I enjoy it because of the rides and that's it.  Yes, rides are a huge part of the Disneyland appeal, that's true - but as we all know, there is soooooooo much more to DLR than rides.  You could literally spend a few days at DLR and do nothing but take pictures of all the interesting details - if you were so inclined - and never even get on a ride.  

Yes, I've done one New Year's Eve trip to DLR.  That was the last one!!  The crowds were tough to take, and we actually did leave during the day and come back, but theer was a point in time where they had stopped letting people in because DL had reached capacity.

Well, I should clarify - it was crowded everywhere, but the worst of the crowds seemed to be congregated on Main Street from about 8 p.m. on until midnight, and that was downright scary for us.  No one would move or budge even an inch so we could get through to escape.  Everyone was elbow to elbow.  My friend got so freaked out by the mobs on Main Street that she went back to the hotel for the night and didn't even ring in the New Year with us.  My other friend and I managed to finally get over to Tomorrowland, which is where we stayed.  I don't know what DCA is like on NYE, or what any other parts of DL are like on NYE, but I know that I never, ever want to be on Main Street again on NYE!!  No way!!  I wanted so much to have a blast, but it was scary and claustrophobic.

But DLR during the holiday season in general (pre-Christmas and pre-NYE)?  Lovely.  Delightful.  Magical.  Pure bliss!

I think the idea of switching the Halloween Party from park to park each year is a good idea - just to mix thigns up a bit!

I bet that eventually we will see a Christmas Party, too.



funatdisney said:


> There should be more joining this thread once the Halloween Time info is released! I always find a thread chatting about Halloween at Disneyland about this time of the summer, since we go every Oct. I am in the mood for DL during the fall! In fact, it is a tradition in my household to make caramel popcorn balls in July, cuz I just want it to be Halloween. My kids always let me know that it is July 1st and to start the popcorn popping.
> 
> I should make it a point to take more pictures this year so I can post pics of MHP at DL for next year's thread! I never thought how DCA will be effected by MHP at DL. I hope it stays festive. I am also wondering how the renovations will change the park once they are done. Maybe, there won't be much done this year, because there may be plans for DCA after the construction is completed. I also wonder if MHP was moved to DL because of the construction at DCA, Just a thought based on nothing.
> 
> As for the Mickey ghosts, I think they are easy to put up and take down. They may be putting them in place in broad daylight as you mentioned. I remember how it didn't matter at WDW when we went to MNSSHP. By the time it got dark, it was like everything magically appeared, although many things were in place before the party. This is what I do during Christmas time: I go to the park during the day. I have reservations at a restaurant outside the park in one of the DL hotels or DTD at around 4:30- 5. When I finish dinner, it is dark. I go back to DL and it is like a different park. Since I didn't experience any transitional daylight to night, I would get the WOW factor, even though I had been in the park during the day. Everything is new again and so beautiful at night.



*Funatdisney* - For now, this thread is the main Halloween super thread for planning/info/photos, and it will continue to be into 2011.  I wanted to have one Halloween super thread and one Christmas super thread up in the Info/Planning sticky at the top of the page, so that people can always look there, year-round, if they are beginning to plan holiday trips.  Until we reach our page limit (250 pages), if you have any Halloween photos you want to share just keep posting them here until you see that the Halloween Super Thread, Part 2 has sprung up!!  We will all be super anxious to see them - we all love seeing photos here!

I know exactly what you mean about re-entering DL at night, and it's like a whole different park.  And never is that more true than during the holidays. A good example is the Castle.  In the daytime, the Winter Castle isn't all that impressive (not more so than it usually is for the rest of the year, that is).  But at night, when you enter DL, step onto Main Street and look all the way down the street to the Castle glowing incandescently in the distance, it is really something to behold!! Last year I was noticing how beautiful the giant tree on Main Street was at night in comparison to the daytime.  Main Street itself takes on a whole different life at night than what it has in the day, simply because of the beautiful lights everywhere.  And IASW Holiday - that speaks for itself.  In the daytime, IASWH is a cute overlay, and very detailed.  At night, however, the colors of the nighttime lights are stunning!!

Total WOW factor, just like you said!  And DLR during the daytime in the holiday season is pretty darn magical!  But at night, it's just dazzling!!  Even my friend, who had spent many a time at DLR with us in the daytime, was a little awestruck when we set foot on Main Street at night, and she took in all the colors and lights.  She said, in a trance-like voice, "Ohhhhh....you guys....it's so...beautiful..."

HalloweenTime hasn't yet reached the same WOW factor, but I have hopes that it will eventually.  It does have a different personallity at night, that's for sure.  That giant Mickey pumpkin looks a lot cooler in the evening than in the daytime - and the Haunted Mansion Holiday looks especially great in the dark as well!!




Zoesmama03 said:


> So excited my brother is getting a large settlement check in August and has invited dd and I to go to Disney. At first he was talking about Florida but now I think we may be doing Disneyland.  Then I want to go again in Oct for the Halloween if possible.
> 
> I keep forgetting to check in with this thread considering I started it.  I love seeing the pics those of you have shared.



Hi, *Zoesmama03*!  This is how many of the great super threads on the DIS get started - someone comes on with a simple question and it takes off!!  And usually, that OP never comes back or only comes back once or twice (hence, "Jeff Goldblum" and the Dining Thread)!!  At least you came back!  Other people have started threads with Halloween questions in the past, but this one was the lucky, charmed one that caught on and got popular - and now it's even mentioned in our Planning Sticky at the top of the page (your name is mentioned as being the one who started it)!!

It's been a labor of love, getting this Halloween super thread thread going and seeing it through some slower times when we didn't have as many people posting or viewing.  But we have had some faithful regulars since the beginning, and we have picked up lots of new people along the way, and it's found its groove!!  It is very slowly catching up to the Disney at Christmas super thread as far as number of views!!  It's a great place to come to ask questions, get answers, share photos and just discuss the upcoming events for the HalloweenTime season.

I hope you get to go to DLR in October!!!


----------



## srauchbauer

Sherry E said:


> Tickets or hotels?
> 
> Do you mean hotel specials, like AP rates for the DLR hotels?  Or did you mean like just general hotel discounts on the DLR website (like the 5 for 3 deal, etc.)?
> 
> If you mean AP discounts for the hotels, last year a bunch of us were waiting and waiting for the pesky October AP rates (the really good ones, not the 10% discount off the rack rate) to be released.  They were released much later in 2009 than they had been in previous years - they didn't even show up on the AP hotel calendar last year until almost mid-September!!!!  For the longest time last year, the lowest AP rate for the PPH was saying $221 per night, and I knoew that was not the 'real' AP rate.  The real AP rate didn't show up until mid-September.
> 
> My theory on that was that DLR realized it had a hit on its hands with HalloweenTime in 2008 - they had way more visitors in '08 than they had ever anticipated and it was suddenly a busy/peak season - and so in 2009 they wanted to hold out as long as possible and see if they could get bookings at the regular rack rate.  So they waited until the last minute, basically, to let the AP holders have a go at the AP rates.
> 
> If you mean regular hotel discounts/specials that appear on the DLR website from time to time, well, the 5 for 3 offer is still in effect.  That pretty much has to cycle out before they offer any other great deals.  So I wouldn't expect to see too many great hotel offers quite yet, maybe August or so, and they would probably expire in Fall sometime, maybe even as late as mid-December.
> 
> The Chase Disney Visa Rewards site has a 'stay 2 nights at any of the 3 DLR hotels and get a free Disney gift card' deal.  If you stay two nights at PPH and use the Disney Visa to book it and pay for it, you get a $100 gift card.  DLH will get you a $150 card.  GCH will get you a $200 card, I think.



thanks for the fast response I love this thread it always gives such great info.  I would love to stay on site - but the price just doesn't work for my budget.


----------



## Sherry E

srauchbauer said:


> thanks for the fast response I love this thread it always gives such great info.  I would love to stay on site - but the price just doesn't work for my budget.



You're welcome.  So you wanted to know about special prices for tickets or for the off-property hotels?


----------



## srauchbauer

Sherry E said:


> You're welcome.  So you wanted to know about special prices for tickets or for the off-property hotels?



sorry forgot to answer your questions we are looking for specials for Off-property.  We want to be pretty close, last year we stayed at Desert Palm - it was an okay hotel but would like something a little closer.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

srauchbauer said:


> sorry forgot to answer your questions we are looking for specials for Off-property.  We want to be pretty close, last year we stayed at Desert Palm - it was an okay hotel but would like something a little closer.



I don't know when your dates are, but HoJo has some ent/AP rates for the middle of Oct-the end. Inless we are able to magically get some more money for this trip (we'd love to stay at DLH) we are staying at the Ramada Maingate in their newly renovated premium rooms. There is a link on their website for an internet special rate of $99 a night. They are closer to the park than HoJo.


----------



## By-Tor and Snow Pup

I have yet to decide if we should invest extra money in going to the Halloween party. We are arriving Oct. 22 and will have full days on 23, 24, 25.

I think for us it really comes down to if we would be able to ride major non-fastpass rides such as Nemo or Pirates without waits. I basically asked this question before but did not get a definitive answer. What do you Disney experts think? Give me your best guess.

How many tickets are they selling to this thing?


----------



## Sherry E

By-Tor and Snow Pup said:


> I have yet to decide if we should invest extra money in going to the Halloween party. We are arriving Oct. 22 and will have full days on 23, 24, 25.
> 
> I think for us it really comes down to if we would be able to ride major non-fastpass rides such as Nemo or Pirates without waits. I basically asked this question before but did not get a definitive answer. What do you Disney experts think? Give me your best guess.
> 
> How many tickets are they selling to this thing?



I have no clue how many tickets are being sold, but I answered you before as best as I could, and with as much info as any of us have who have been to the Halloween Party.  I don't think anyone knows more than this at the moment:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36694079&postcount=441


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> But DLR during the holiday season in general (pre-Christmas and pre-NYE)?  Lovely.  Delightful.  Magical.  Pure bliss!
> 
> I think the idea of switching the Halloween Party from park to park each year is a good idea - just to mix thigns up a bit!
> 
> I bet that eventually we will see a Christmas Party, too.



I sure hope so!! That would awesome and the top items on my wish list for Disneyland. 

BTW, I will be at Disneyland Dec. 3 to Dec. 5. Got to go and find that Christmas super thread.....


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Hi all, I have another question. Hope you don't mind.......

Because we will be at DLR Oct 3-8 (actually don't count the 8th as we fly back to NZ that day) I have suddenly realised we won't be able to see F as we wont be there a Friday or Saturday . However we arrive on Sunday 3rd fairly early as our cruise arrives back at San Pedro early that morning and we are transferring straight to Anaheim from there so we will be going to the parks sometime that day. Is Sunday classed as the 'weekend'? Would F be showing on a Sunday night? What about Fireworks? 

Am I just wishful thinking??????


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sunday is still considered a weekend and there should be both Fantasmic! and hopefully fireworks, however they won't be the Halloween fireworks.


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Sunday is still considered a weekend and there should be both Fantasmic! and hopefully fireworks, however they won't be the Halloween fireworks.



Oh that would be so awesome! Any fireworks is better than none. Thanks so much for that.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

We're so happy!  We just booked our airline and hotel rezzies!  It's not going to be a long visit but we'll be there Tues evening through Saturday (4.5 days).  We're planning on doing the Halloween party on Tuesday to see the fireworks and have 'extra' park time.  

Sooo looking forward to this!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Well, I am one step closer to setting a date for my own DLR HalloweenTime trip (finally!).  I had seriously been considering late September this year for a variety of reasons, one of which was that Belle Ella is going to be at DLR during that time and I wanted to meet her.  October was only going to be an option for me if I decided I had to do the MHP.

But...my decision has been made for me.  TSMM is one of my absolute favorite rides in DLR, and I could ride it over and over and over again.  Well, we just found out on the DIS today that TSMM will be closed down from August 30th - October 10th (which is a Sunday)!!  Over a month!!  Well, there is no way I can be at DLR and NOT ride one of my top 2 favorite rides, so it looks like my HalloweenTime DLR trip will take place after October 10th (even though I still can't decide on a date)!!  TSMM is too important to my DLR experience for me to miss it.

The thing that irritates me about this is that I had wanted to do a much earlier Christmas DLR trip earlier in the holiday season this year, like late November or early December.  I didn't want to go so close to Christmas as I have been doing the last 3 years.  In order to do an early holiday trip, I would have to do an early HalloweenTime trip so the two trips are not so close together.  But now that I pretty much _have_ to go in mid-to-late October if I want to ride TSMM, I can't possibly do an early holiday trip (too hard to scrape up money that quickly).


So...I don't have a date set yet, and I still don't know about MHP and if that's in my future, but I know that my HalloweenTime DLR trip will take place somewhere between October 10th and October 31st!  I'm narrowing it down!!  Woo hoo!!

Oh, and also - I was certain that Haunted Mansion would not be closed down for busy Labor Day weekend.  I thought for sure that DLR would not shut it down for the overlay until immediately after Labor Day.  Wrong!  It's going to be closed before Labor Day, in order to open in time for HalloweenTime!

So both HM and TSMM will be down on Labor Day weekend!!  (Not to mention Star Tours.)


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Sherry E said:


> Well, I am one step closer to setting a date for my own DLR HalloweenTime trip (finally!).  I had seriously been considering late September this year for a variety of reasons, one of which was that Belle Ella is going to be at DLR during that time and I wanted to meet her.  October was only going to be an option for me if I decided I had to do the MHP.
> 
> But...my decision has been made for me.  TSMM is one of my absolute favorite rides in DLR, and I could ride it over and over and over again.  Well, we just found out on the DIS today that TSMM will be closed down from August 30th - October 10th (which is a Sunday)!!  Over a month!!  Well, there is no way I can be at DLR and NOT ride one of my top 2 favorite rides, so it looks like my HalloweenTime DLR trip will take place after October 10th (even though I still can't decide on a date)!!  TSMM is too important to my DLR experience for me to miss it.
> 
> The thing that irritates me about this is that I had wanted to do a much earlier Christmas DLR trip earlier in the holiday season this year, like late November or early December.  I didn't want to go so close to Christmas as I have been doing the last 3 years.  In order to do an early holiday trip, I would have to do an early HalloweenTime trip so the two trips are not so close together.  But now that I pretty much _have_ to go in mid-to-late October if I want to ride TSMM, I can't possibly do an early holiday trip (too hard to scrape up money that quickly).
> 
> 
> So...I don't have a date set yet, and I still don't know about MHP and if that's in my future, but I know that my HalloweenTime DLR trip will take place somewhere between October 10th and October 31st!  I'm narrowing it down!!  Woo hoo!!
> 
> Oh, and also - I was certain that Haunted Mansion would not be closed down for busy Labor Day weekend.  I thought for sure that DLR would not shut it down for the overlay until immediately after Labor Day.  Wrong!  It's going to be closed before Labor Day, in order to open in time for HalloweenTime!
> 
> So both HM and TSMM will be down on Labor Day weekend!!  (Not to mention Star Tours.)




 I love TSM and it seems it will be down for our Oct 3-8 trip. Can't change it, coming all the way from New Zealand, flights everthing else is booked and paid for.


----------



## Sherry E

kiwitinkerbell said:


> I love TSM and it seems it will be down for our Oct 3-8 trip. Can't change it, coming all the way from New Zealand, flights everthing else is booked and paid for.



Yep.  It looks as though TSMM will be down for Labor Day but it will reopen in time for part of the Columbus Day holiday weekend.  I wonder what they are doing to it that will take over a month of work?  The ride hasn't even been open _that_ long to need too much maintenance yet.  I wonder if they are having some technical issues with it.

And that's a shame - because for folks like you who are traveling so far and who planned in advance & really love the ride, as you said, there's nothing you can change.


----------



## iKristin

I think everyone should go during the week of October 18th and we'll have a big DIS BOARDS lunch at Big Thunder BBQ hehehe


----------



## Belle Ella

I kind of expected the Haunted Mansion news after the announcement that Halloweentime would be starting on the 17th so that it will be ready by then considering the closing/opening dates for the past couple of years. But man that TSMM news is such a shame. It does seem odd that it'll be getting some kind of refurb already. It's only a few years old! What's up with that? I don't want to see it closed unless they add Fast Pass, lol.

 Bummer Sherry! It would have been great to meet up.


----------



## mom4princesses

Do you think maybe , just maybe they are doing a Halloween overlay  TSMM?  Please let it be so, that would be way cool.


----------



## Belle Ella

I doubt it. If so, why would they have it closed until almost midway through October?


----------



## Sherry E

If they were doing a Halloween overlay already for TSMM, I don't think it would take them almost a month and a half.  They would probably start the process earlier to get it up and running for at least the beginning of October, if not before.  It must be some sort of maintenance or technical issues.  I _wish_ they would do the holiday overlays already, but in this year where World of Chaos is dominating everything in DCA, I don't think they would try anything with TSMM yet because it would detract from the focus on WoC.  But we can hope!

I'm hoping they (DLR) change their mind and decide not to shut down TSMM yet - that's a long time for such a popular ride to be closed, especially since TS3 just came out and is huge at the box office!!  I would like to meet up with Jazz so we can  in person!!!

iKristin has the right idea - a big BBQ-fest at DL for the DIS-ers!!  Woo hoo!!  That would be super fun.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> If they were doing a Halloween overlay already for TSMM, I don't think it would take them almost a month and a half.  They would probably start the process earlier to get it up and running for at least the beginning of October, if not before.  It must be some sort of maintenance or technical issues.  I _wish_ they would do the holiday overlays already, but in this year where World of Chaos is dominating everything in DCA, I don't think they would try anything with TSMM yet because it would detract from the focus on WoC.  But we can hope!
> 
> I'm hoping they (DLR) change their mind and decide not to shut down TSMM yet - that's a long time for such a popular ride to be closed, especially since TS3 just came out and is huge at the box office!!  I would like to meet up with Jazz so we can  in person!!!
> 
> iKristin has the right idea - a big BBQ-fest at DL for the DIS-ers!!  Woo hoo!!  That would be super fun.





I'm keeping my fingers crossed. It can't hurt!​


----------



## BELLEDOZER

A major GRUMBLE GRRR, about TSMM being closed down till OCt 10th. I was really looking forward to going on it, and now will have wait till Feb/11 to ride it with the family. OH well, so lets hope that they don't shut down anymore popular rides during that time. Am waiting eagerly to get my MHP tickets when they go on sale on July 16th. Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## mvf-m11c

It is disappointing for me and my DA who are going during the first weekend of October and we won't be able to go on TSMM, but I am just looking forward to MHP and the Halloween Screams fireworks. I'm hoping like everyone else on the board that TSMM will be open when we get closer to October.


----------



## PHXscuba

TSMM reno, brought to you by the same people who are taking Buzz Lightyear down for a week a month after Toy Story 3 opened! (not coincidentally, the week we'll be there) Seriously, couldn't they have done this during April or May, before every little boy in America (not coincidentally, my DS5) wants to be Buzz Lightyear?

I love Disney, but sometimes their decisions don't seem to flow together like they could. They should appoint me Queen of All Media (Integration) and I will schedule things that make sense!

PHXscuba, your future queen


----------



## iKristin

Heck i'm there for 8 days (from oct 18-25) I would love to have a DIS BBQ  got plenty of time and was gonna eat there anyway


----------



## srauchbauer

iKristin said:


> Heck i'm there for 8 days (from oct 18-25) I would love to have a DIS BBQ  got plenty of time and was gonna eat there anyway



we will be there the 17-23 would love to get together for a BBQ


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I think we have settled our dates, and are going sept 15-19. We really want to be at the parks on the 16th as it's our 5th wedding anniversary, and he proposed to me on my first trip to Disneyland so it's even more of a magical place for us. I'm a huge Halloween fan though so the only thing that might make us change our dates is if they do a new Halloween parade only for MHP. I'm really bummed we are going to miss the fireworks this year. I do have a question though... With Halloween time starting so early this year I'm nervous they won't have the villians and most importantly all the Halloween goodies out in the bakeries and shops. For those who have been there right at the beginning of the season before did they have that stuff right away? I'll be so disappointed if I don't get pumpkin goodies lol.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I think we have settled our dates, and are going sept 15-19. We really want to be at the parks on the 16th as it's our 5th wedding anniversary, and he proposed to me on my first trip to Disneyland so it's even more of a magical place for us. I'm a huge Halloween fan though so the only thing that might make us change our dates is if they do a new Halloween parade only for MHP. I'm really bummed we are going to miss the fireworks this year. I do have a question though... With Halloween time starting so early this year I'm nervous they won't have the villians and most importantly all the Halloween goodies out in the bakeries and shops. For those who have been there right at the beginning of the season before did they have that stuff right away? I'll be so disappointed if I don't get pumpkin goodies lol.



Yes, all the Halloween events/attractions will be up and running and out on the start date, with lots of goodies to be had.  That's why there is an official start date of the Halloween season - so DLR has time to get everything prepared by that date.  IF there is going to be a Villains photo spot this year, it will be up on 9/17.  Otherwise, they will just appear in various places in DL or DCA.  The goodies might even be out before 9/17 - some folks reported seeing them before HalloweenTime began last year.  When we were there on the actual start date in 2007 (also an earlier start date like this year is), everything was in full HalloweenTime mode!!

You'll get to see and do and eat it all!


----------



## Belle Ella

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I think we have settled our dates, and are going sept 15-19. We really want to be at the parks on the 16th as it's our 5th wedding anniversary, and he proposed to me on my first trip to Disneyland so it's even more of a magical place for us. I'm a huge Halloween fan though so the only thing that might make us change our dates is if they do a new Halloween parade only for MHP. I'm really bummed we are going to miss the fireworks this year. I do have a question though... With Halloween time starting so early this year I'm nervous they won't have the villians and most importantly all the Halloween goodies out in the bakeries and shops. For those who have been there right at the beginning of the season before did they have that stuff right away? I'll be so disappointed if I don't get pumpkin goodies lol.



I think you'll be set with the Halloween goodies in the bakeries! Halloween didn't officially start until the 26th or something last year and there were tons of Halloween treats out when I was there (8th-12th). So considering you'll be there for the official switch I'm sure they will be out your entire trip, along with quite a bit of decorations. I was surprised how many window displays and shops were decorated already when we were there, a couple of weeks out still. And like Sherry said, the 17th should have *everything* that will be offered out as it is the official start date.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We have changed our dates to work around the school calendar.  We will be there from the 21st-24th.  Would love to go to a meet!


----------



## iKristin

See there's enough people for a BBQ meet up


----------



## dizplanner

We are going to be in Disneyland Oct 16-20, staying at the Villas at Grand Californian. We've been to WDW a number of times, but first visit to Disneyland (well I did go one day over 35 years ago). I had some DVC points to use and and decided to do a long weekend at Disneyland. And Halloween sounded fun.

One question I have - I didn't know about the CHOC walk on the 17th when I booked and now I can't change - all studios are booked up. Does the CHOC walk affect the crowds that Sunday? I know the walkers are out of the parks before opening, but do many people stay and visit the parks afterwords?

When do you think park hours will be posted for October? I see that currently only July and August are posted.

I'm just trying to figure out when we will do everything. I included weekend days because I understood some things are only available on weekends. We will fly in Saturday morning and should be at the parks by early afternoon. 
I know we want to see Aladdin and Fantasmic! If WOC is showing during the week, we could also see that on Monday night. Does anyone have a guess on whether they will be showing fireworks (I assume regular since the Halloween ones seem to be limited to the party) at all and what nights?
Is there anything else that might be limited to weekend days?

I wasn't going to go to the Halloween party since we are just two adults and it didn't sound like too many activities for us - we aren't into characters. But know that it is at DL and the halloween fireworks are only during the party, I'm torn. And I have a Disney Visa card and DVC so should be able to get the discount. But $44 is still a lot. How late was DL normally open in Oct? Do we need the extra hours? We will have Sat afternoon/night, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday morning. Since we are stay onsite, we should be able to attend the Magic Morning on Sun and Tues - these are just at Disneyland, right? But if they are doing the CHOC walk, I doubt if they will do the Magic Morning that day - so???

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Belle Ella

iKristin said:


> See there's enough people for a BBQ meet up



Phooey. Making me wish I'd be there then, lol. I'd be all in.


----------



## iKristin

Aww we wish you could be there


----------



## Belle Ella

Me too. Me too. But I'll just have to make do 

Heyyyyy, 1,000 replies over here. Not to shabby, eh?


----------



## srauchbauer

Good news and ugg news:

Good news:  airline tickets bought now the fun part waiting for the Oct deals to show-up (hopefully they will start showing up soon)  

Ugg News:  DWD extending the free dining why doesn't DL ever want to feed me for free.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Don't know if any of you caught the new blog post from Al Lutz, but it looks like there are some more changes to the MHP, including fireworks for all guests, ticketed or not.

"Fireworks for all; Rides, well...

Its the annual Halloween parties on Friday nights in late September through October that always create the biggest parking headaches, and this year will be no different as the extra-cost parties move over to Disneyland instead of DCA. The local fans that have been flocking to Disneylands growing roster of HalloweenTime events were furious to learn this spring that the very popular Halloween Screams fireworks show would only be performed on the nights of the extra-cost trick or treat parties. 

But thats only half the story. The plan now is to allow anyone inside Disneyland at the time the party begins to remain inside the park to see the fireworks, shop and eat. Party-goers who bought a ticket will receive a wrist band that will allow them access to the candy stations, the Character meet n greets, and the operating attractions for the night. But those without a wrist band wont be asked to leave, and they can stay as long as they like to watch the Halloween Screams fireworks and hang out in the park. Most of the Attractions operating for the party will staff a greeter that will supposedly check for wrist bands, but anyone who has attended a mix-in party like this at Disneyland knows that after about an hour the CMs get tired of checking every wrist and they give up on screening people for the night.

The inability to keep the party exclusive to ticket holders, particularly the viewing of the Halloween Screams fireworks, stems from a logistics issue. Disneyland often holds private parties after regular park hours where it corrals 2,000 to 8,000 people in either the Festival Arena or the Fantasmic! viewing area, using wristbands as an identification badge as the rest of the park is cleared out. But these Halloween parties are selling upwards of 20,000 tickets per night, and logistically theres nowhere big enough to contain that many people within an hour of Disneylands posted 6:00 PM closing time. While the Disneyland main entrance will close to anyone without a wrist band at the time the party starts, anyone who got into the park before then will be allowed to stay and mix in with the party guests.

The usual ban on adults wearing costumes inside Disneyland will also be lifted, but only after 4:00 PM, as the current timeline being considered by TDAs party planners goes. So if an adult doesnt score a ticket to the party, they could theoretically show up in costume in the late afternoon, enter Disneyland and then stay all night for the fireworks and fun without purchasing a ticket. This basic concept plays out for some of the themed parties thrown at WDWs Magic Kingdom park with most of the tourists there playing by the rules and leaving the park before the party starts, but it might not work at Disneyland once the million Annual Passholders in SoCal figure out ways to game the system without a party ticket."

Blog link http://miceage.micechat.com/allutz/al070610a.htm


----------



## iKristin

Ugh I don't like that idea at all!! How are they going to get MORE people into the park that do have wrist bands if no one decides to leave and it's at capacity?? That's the dumbest idea they've had yet!!


----------



## srauchbauer

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Don't know if any of you caught the new blog post from Al Lutz, but it looks like there are some more changes to the MHP, including fireworks for all guests, ticketed or not.
> 
> "Fireworks for all; Rides, well...
> 
> Its the annual Halloween parties on Friday nights in late September through October that always create the biggest parking headaches, and this year will be no different as the extra-cost parties move over to Disneyland instead of DCA. The local fans that have been flocking to Disneylands growing roster of HalloweenTime events were furious to learn this spring that the very popular Halloween Screams fireworks show would only be performed on the nights of the extra-cost trick or treat parties.
> 
> But thats only half the story. The plan now is to allow anyone inside Disneyland at the time the party begins to remain inside the park to see the fireworks, shop and eat. Party-goers who bought a ticket will receive a wrist band that will allow them access to the candy stations, the Character meet n greets, and the operating attractions for the night. But those without a wrist band wont be asked to leave, and they can stay as long as they like to watch the Halloween Screams fireworks and hang out in the park. Most of the Attractions operating for the party will staff a greeter that will supposedly check for wrist bands, but anyone who has attended a mix-in party like this at Disneyland knows that after about an hour the CMs get tired of checking every wrist and they give up on screening people for the night.
> 
> The inability to keep the party exclusive to ticket holders, particularly the viewing of the Halloween Screams fireworks, stems from a logistics issue. Disneyland often holds private parties after regular park hours where it corrals 2,000 to 8,000 people in either the Festival Arena or the Fantasmic! viewing area, using wristbands as an identification badge as the rest of the park is cleared out. But these Halloween parties are selling upwards of 20,000 tickets per night, and logistically theres nowhere big enough to contain that many people within an hour of Disneylands posted 6:00 PM closing time. While the Disneyland main entrance will close to anyone without a wrist band at the time the party starts, anyone who got into the park before then will be allowed to stay and mix in with the party guests.
> 
> The usual ban on adults wearing costumes inside Disneyland will also be lifted, but only after 4:00 PM, as the current timeline being considered by TDAs party planners goes. So if an adult doesnt score a ticket to the party, they could theoretically show up in costume in the late afternoon, enter Disneyland and then stay all night for the fireworks and fun without purchasing a ticket. This basic concept plays out for some of the themed parties thrown at WDWs Magic Kingdom park with most of the tourists there playing by the rules and leaving the park before the party starts, but it might not work at Disneyland once the million Annual Passholders in SoCal figure out ways to game the system without a party ticket."
> 
> Blog link http://miceage.micechat.com/allutz/al070610a.htm




Oh that sounds like a big headache for all, I'm glad that everybody can see the fireworks but it sounds like huge crowds and long waits.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I don't know why they don't just show the Halloween fireworks on the weekends. Then people can still see the fireworks on Sat & Sun, and the people attending MHP on party nights wouldn't have to worry about high crowd levels. It just doesn't make sense to me. They should also have the Halloween fireworks when the season officially kicks off in Sept, but I'm biased since that's when we are going lol.


----------



## iKristin

Exactly...Oh I'll be one angry person if I see them start to let people on the rides that don't have wristbands, not because I don't want everyone to ride the rides but because I paid an extra 50 bucks to have that and they got my money for nothing. I'll be making sure I get my money back if that's the case.


----------



## srauchbauer

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I don't know why they don't just show the Halloween fireworks on the weekends. Then people can still see the fireworks on Sat & Sun, and the people attending MHP on party nights wouldn't have to worry about high crowd levels. It just doesn't make sense to me. They should also have the Halloween fireworks when the season officially kicks off in Sept, but I'm biased since that's when we are going lol.



I agree showing the fireworks on the weekends having it available for all might change my mind about spending the extra 200 dollars; even though I love all the character interaction.


----------



## iKristin

I think they should put a rope up all around MainStreet with cast members to check wristbands...that way everyone can stay on MainStreet for fireworks and shopping and not interrupt the party guests around the park.


----------



## mvf-m11c

This just sucks for people who bought tickets for MHP to see Halloween Screams like myself and found out from the Al Lutz report that all guests who are in the park (MHP ticket or not) will be able to watch the fireworks on a MHP day. I'm hoping this is not true and only the guests who bought the tickets will be able to be in the park and watch the fireworks on those nights.


Just like all the pp, I wish the DLR would do the Halloween Screams fireworks on the weekends also. It just doesn't make sense to only show Halloween Screams fireworks 10 times on those specific days in October.


----------



## PHXscuba

As much as I hated the idea of the Halloween Screams fireworks being shown only at the party (because they are SO AWESOME!) I also think DLR is going to have a huge problem with letting non-ticketed guests stay. Part of the appeal for people going to the party is having the party emptier than usual. 

I know how it bothers me at the school carnivals to see the ride operators not checking the $$$ wristbands -- it makes the lines longer for my kids and the school doesn't earn as much. That's with only 200 kids -- imagine it with 20,000.

I think they are going to find that doing what WDW does for these parties isn't going to work at DLR. The first couple nights might not be bad, but once word gets out, I'd expect many "party crashers." I know they want people to stay to eat and shop ($$$), but it could backfire with party guests with money to spend not being able to get to and buy things.

I have no vested interest in this either way because I am not going this Halloween, but if I were paying an extra $50 a head, I'd want more exclusivity. 

PHXscuba


----------



## sarah017

I am thinking of going to DL Oct 8th. If I chose not to pay the extra to go to the Halloween party, does the park close early? Do I have to leave at 6 when they start the party??
Thanks!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

sarah017 said:


> I am thinking of going to DL Oct 8th. If I chose not to pay the extra to go to the Halloween party, does the park close early? Do I have to leave at 6 when they start the party??
> Thanks!!



Yes and no. The park does "close early" to non-ticketed guests, but as of the new update today from Al Lutz you will not be asked to leave. You can stay and enjoy the ambiance, shopping, restaurants, and fireworks. You won't be able to ride rides, do special character photo ops or trick-or-treat.


----------



## Sherry E

Thank so much for breaking the news, VictoriaAndMatt - I've been super swamped this morning, and haven't been able to get on here as frequently as I want to.

I'm confused by the whole thing.  I think DLR keeps changing its plan as it goes along.  I thought it was dumb to only show the Halloween Screams fireworks for 10 nights in October, but if there is anyone out there who has already bought an MHP ticket just to see the fireworks, I feel bad for them.  Chances are, most people who have already bought MHP tickets would have been going to the MHP anyway, even if the fireworks were not said to be exclusive to the party.

But they should have decided on the plan to let non-MHP guests see the fireworks _before_ putting the tickets on sale to anyone. I guess they re-thought the situation and did some last minute scrambling to revise their plans a bit before putting the tickets on sale to the general public on 7/16.

As I have said many times, I think DLR had a plan in place when the year began - I think they were still assuming the party (TOTP) would be held in DCA and that would be that.  Then, as World of Color drew near and they thought about the logistics of having a party in DCA, when so much of the park will either be closed or devoted to WoC, they made a sudden switcheroo to DL and hence, the MHP was born.  But they didn't think it through well enough and now things are still being tweaked as they go along.

Since I am fairly positive we will get the official HalloweenTime agenda (the thing that lists "spooky treats" and all the other highlights of the season) soometime by the end of next week, either via the Disney Parks Blog or D23, that should be the final word in what will be happening for HalloweenTime.  I think DLR needed to tweak whatever it was going to tweak before they release that HalloweenTime agenda.


----------



## sarah017

good to know. thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, I love how Al Lutz gets a dig in at the AP holders at the end, basically saying that the AP holders are the ones who are going to be crafty enough to work around the MHP ticket system and still get to enjoy all the Halloween stuff (maybe minus the candy).  I don't have an AP at the moment, but I would think that his comment would make a few AP holders mad.


----------



## Belle Ella

Hm. I'll have to go see that new update. I get that things aren't going to be set in stone and adjustested as October gets nearer and nearer. Any news that anyone knows so far regarding fireworks before October?


----------



## Porturican

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Don't know if any of you caught the new blog post from Al Lutz, but it looks like there are some more changes to the MHP, including fireworks for all guests, ticketed or not.
> 
> "Fireworks for all; Rides, well...
> 
> Its the annual Halloween parties on Friday nights in late September through October that always create the biggest parking headaches, and this year will be no different as the extra-cost parties move over to Disneyland instead of DCA. The local fans that have been flocking to Disneylands growing roster of HalloweenTime events were furious to learn this spring that the very popular Halloween Screams fireworks show would only be performed on the nights of the extra-cost trick or treat parties.
> 
> But thats only half the story. The plan now is to allow anyone inside Disneyland at the time the party begins to remain inside the park to see the fireworks, shop and eat. Party-goers who bought a ticket will receive a wrist band that will allow them access to the candy stations, the Character meet n greets, and the operating attractions for the night. But those without a wrist band wont be asked to leave, and they can stay as long as they like to watch the Halloween Screams fireworks and hang out in the park. Most of the Attractions operating for the party will staff a greeter that will supposedly check for wrist bands, but anyone who has attended a mix-in party like this at Disneyland knows that after about an hour the CMs get tired of checking every wrist and they give up on screening people for the night.
> 
> The inability to keep the party exclusive to ticket holders, particularly the viewing of the Halloween Screams fireworks, stems from a logistics issue. Disneyland often holds private parties after regular park hours where it corrals 2,000 to 8,000 people in either the Festival Arena or the Fantasmic! viewing area, using wristbands as an identification badge as the rest of the park is cleared out. But these Halloween parties are selling upwards of 20,000 tickets per night, and logistically theres nowhere big enough to contain that many people within an hour of Disneylands posted 6:00 PM closing time. While the Disneyland main entrance will close to anyone without a wrist band at the time the party starts, anyone who got into the park before then will be allowed to stay and mix in with the party guests.
> 
> The usual ban on adults wearing costumes inside Disneyland will also be lifted, but only after 4:00 PM, as the current timeline being considered by TDAs party planners goes. So if an adult doesnt score a ticket to the party, they could theoretically show up in costume in the late afternoon, enter Disneyland and then stay all night for the fireworks and fun without purchasing a ticket. This basic concept plays out for some of the themed parties thrown at WDWs Magic Kingdom park with most of the tourists there playing by the rules and leaving the park before the party starts, but it might not work at Disneyland once the million Annual Passholders in SoCal figure out ways to game the system without a party ticket."
> 
> Blog link http://miceage.micechat.com/allutz/al070610a.htm



If this is true it makes me want to re-think my quick girls only overnight to go to the party.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Hm. I'll have to go see that new update. I get that things aren't going to be set in stone and adjustested as October gets nearer and nearer. Any news that anyone knows so far regarding fireworks before October?



You mean regular fireworks or Halloween Screams fireworks?

In any case, not yet.  But I think the full, final agenda of activities and events for HalloweenTime will be out between now and the end of next week, so DLR's final plan for the fate of the fireworks will be on that agenda.  Maybe they will decide after all to just show Halloween Screams all season long - including in September - like they did last year.  Frankly, at this rate, they may as well just do it.  If they are going to be allowing thousands of non-MHP people to see them anyway, they may as well just do what they did last year and show them all season long.


----------



## Porturican

Sherry E said:


> Thank so much for breaking the news, VictoriaAndMatt - I've been super swamped this morning, and haven't been able to get on here as frequently as I want to.
> 
> I'm confused by the whole thing.  I think DLR keeps changing its plan as it goes along.  I thought it was dumb to only show the Halloween Screams fireworks only 10 nights in October, but if there is anyone out there who has already bought an MHP ticket just to see the fireworks, I feel bad for them.  Chances are, most people who have already bought MHP tickets would have been going to the MHP anyway, even if the fireworks were not said to be exclusive to the party.
> 
> But they should have decided on the plan to let non-MHP guests see the fireworks _before_ putting the tickets on sale to anyone. I guess they re-thought the situation and did some last minute scrambling to revise their plans a bit before putting the tickets on sale to the general public on 7/16.
> 
> As I have said many times, I think DLR had a plan in place when the year began - I think they were still assuming the party (TOTP) would be held in DCA and that would be that.  Then, as World of Color drew near and they thought about the logistics of having a party in DCA, when so much of the park will either be closed or devoted to WoC, they made a sudden switcheroo to DL and hence, the MHP was born.  But they didn't think it through well enough and now things are still being tweaked as they go along.
> 
> Since I am fairly positive we will get the official HalloweenTime agenda (the thing that lists "spooky treats" and all the other highlights of the season) soometime by the end of next week, either via the Disney Parks Blog or D23, that should be the final word in what will be happening for HalloweenTime.  I think DLR needed to tweak whatever it was going to tweak before they release that HalloweenTime agenda.



I was going for the fireworks since my trip later in Oct we wont be able to do the halloween party. I love Halloween since my sons b-day is right before and I really want to see the fireworks, but if I have to fight an even larger crowd to see them then there is no use in paying the extra $$ for the party.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sherry E said:


> If they are going to be allowing thousands of non-MHP people to see them anyway, they may as well just do what they did last year and show them all season long.



I agree with this. It just doesn't make sense. They don't have to show them every night like they did last year, but why not just show them on the weekends? I know over crowding was a big issue last year, but wouldn't only having the Halloween Screams fireworks on the weekends only allievate some of the weekday crowds? Which would still give people an option for less crowded days.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> You mean regular fireworks or Halloween Screams fireworks?
> 
> In any case, not yet.  But I think the full, final agenda of activities and events for HalloweenTime will be out between now and the end of next week, so DLR's final plan for the fate of the fireworks will be on that agenda.  Maybe they will decide after all to just show Halloween Screams all season long - including in September - like they did last year.  Frankly, at this rate, they may as well just do it.  If they are going to be allowing thousands of non-MHP people to see them anyway, they may as well just do what they did last year and show them all season long.



I sure hope so. I'll have my fingers crossed. I do have to say that I'm glad I was never planning on going in October and having to put up with all the crud surrounding the MHP right now. I'd be a little pissed if I was getting tickets for myself under one understanding only to find myself getting screwed.


----------



## Sherry E

Porturican said:


> I was going for the fireworks since my trip later in Oct we wont be able to do the halloween party. I love Halloween since my sons b-day is right before and I really want to see the fireworks, but if I have to fight an even larger crowd to see them then there is no use in paying the extra $$ for the party.



If you guys can do without getting candy (because it sounds as if the candy is going to be the main thing that is exclusive to MHP guests only), it sounds as if you will be likely to see the fireworks anyway, without having to buy a ticket for MHP.  So it's just a matter of whether or not the extra crowds will be worth it.

I wondered how DL was going to be able to handle the MHP all along.  I agree with PHXscuba and others that DLR cannot necessarily handle things in the same way WDW can.  What works for WDW may not work for DLR.  I wondered what the feedback would be about guests having to leave DL early to make way for MHP guests.  If it were only one night, it would be one thing.  But for 1/3 of the month of October, I had a hunch many people would be ticked off that they would be forced to leave DL early unless they bought another expensive MHP ticket.  

So...maybe this means DLR is actually listening to feedback it is getting from guests?  I hope so.  It may seem as if their rearrangment of plans is a bit sloppy at the moment, but they may actually be listening to complaints and trying to accommodate them.


----------



## iKristin

eepp!! I just put my MHP tix in my lanyard, trip is getting closer!!! I wish it was tomorrow lol


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I agree with this. It just doesn't make sense. They don't have to show them every night like they did last year, but why not just show them on the weekends? I know over crowding was a big issue last year, but wouldn't only having the Halloween Screams fireworks on the weekends only allievate some of the weekday crowds? Which would still give people an option for less crowded days.



Sounds good to me - a nice compromise.  It wouldn't have to be every night like last year, but at least every weekend through the whole season - including the September people.  There's no reason the September HalloweenTime visitors should get the short end of the stick just because they are not going in October!!


----------



## wendypooh22

Sherry E said:


> By the way, I love how Al Lutz gets a dig in at the AP holders at the end, basically saying that the AP holders are the ones who are going to be crafty enough to work around the MHP ticket system and still get to enjoy all the Halloween stuff (maybe minus the candy).  I don't have an AP at the moment, but I would think that his comment would make a few AP holders mad.



I am a little offended at his comment... As if everyone that reads his column isn't going to get the "hint" on how to enjoy MHP without buying a ticket?

I think the whole idea of allowing guests to stay in the park is ridiculous!! I have been to lots of private events where you are kept in a special "area" while they cleared out the park.  It's not that hard! I had considered buying tickets, but now I am going to avoid it! There is nothing special about it now..


----------



## Sherry E

wendypooh22 said:


> I am a little offended at his comment... As if everyone that reads his column isn't going to get the "hint" on how to enjoy MHP without buying a ticket?
> 
> I think the whole idea of allowing guests to stay in the park is ridiculous!! I have been to lots of private events where you are kept in a special "area" while they cleared out the park.  It's not that hard! I had considered buying tickets, but now I am going to avoid it! There is nothing special about it now..



I thought it was quite an offensive AP comment he threw in there.  It's sort of like playing into that 'AP holders are the problem' thing that comes up every so often.  I bet he will get a lot of backlash from AP holders for saying that - he is simultaneously insulting them AND telling them how to dodge the system at the same time!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I thought it was quite an offensive AP comment he threw in there.  It's sort of like playing into that 'AP holders are the problem' thing that comes up every so often.  I bet he will get a lot of backlash from AP holders for saying that - he is simultaneously insulting them AND telling them how to dodge the system at the same time!!



I agree with what you said. I am an AP and I go to DLR just a few times a year, I bought the MHP ticket so my DA and I could enjoy MHP and watch Halloween Screams with just a few thousand guests who bought the tickets. But after reading from the Al Lutz report that everyone could just go in and watch the fireworks in DL on MHP nights, it would just cause more crowds and chaos.

Just like WDW MVMCP, I read that WDW clears out everyone that doesn't have a wrist band for the party. Why can't DL just do the same system like WDW and at least put Halloween Screams on the weekends so all the guests can enjoy the fireworks. Than it will not cause confusion and be very crowded for guests who don't live near DL.


----------



## gkrykewy

What's the typical park closing time for October?

If it's later than 6pm, I'm going to be pretty bummed about being excluded from the rides early for 3 of the first 7 nights I've ever spent in DL :/


----------



## Porturican

Sherry E said:


> If you guys can do without getting candy (because it sounds as if the candy is going to be the main thing that is exclusive to MHP guests only), it sounds as if you will be likely to see the fireworks anyway, without having to buy a ticket for MHP.  So it's just a matter of whether or not the extra crowds will be worth it.
> 
> I wondered how DL was going to be able to handle the MHP all along.  I agree with PHXscuba and others that DLR cannot necessarily handle things in the same way WDW can.  What works for WDW may not work for DLR.  I wondered what the feedback would be about guests having to leave DL early to make way for MHP guests.  If it were only one night, it would be one thing.  But for 1/3 of the month of October, I had a hunch many people would be ticked off that they would be forced to leave DL early unless they bought another expensive MHP ticket.
> 
> So...maybe this means DLR is actually listening to feedback it is getting from guests?  I hope so.  It may seem as if their rearrangment of plans is a bit sloppy at the moment, but they may actually be listening to complaints and trying to accommodate them.



The only problem is that 2 out of 4 of us will have AP's and we were going for the whole fun of it with Fireworks being the big draw for me at least. So the party makes it easier for 2 in my party to go and enjoy the park for a cheaper cost. But it wont be so fun if you are dealing with non MHP ticketed park goers too. Also as for people being mad about hte early closing time for the party, how is this any different than when they close early for grad nights? We did the party in WDW last year and it was so fun! I did see them turn away non wristbanded people also. I believe we had to show our wristband and park ticket


----------



## barefootmomma

I am just now reading the updates and Al Lutz write-up stuff. I am going to try to reserve irritation (although I will most definitely admit some frustration at this point) until the official schedule and terms are released (please correct me if I am wrong, but as I understand it nothing has been said with 100% certainty just yet), but I sincerely hope that they change this plan of allowing regular park guests to remain in the park. As AP holders, we buy tickets to special events like this to be part of the special things going on, but also because it is a chance to experience the park with much lower crowds than usual. We've done all the rides, many times. That and candy is not enough to merit an extra almost $50 a pop, period. It's just not. It's not that I want the good time of the regular park guests ruined, but as a special event it should be treated as such, and planned for by guests not attending the party. Head over to DCA!  If in fact I just paid $44 per person above and beyond the cost of our APs and am really not getting any benefit, I am not going to be happy and I am absolutely going to be asking for a refund. I wonder how they plan on handling other guests with the same concerns? My guess is, they have no idea. The way they put the cart before the horse so to speak is the one thing that I've never understood. Is it impossible to have a specific plan prior to making announcements and beginning ticket sales?  I would think, and certainly hope not.


----------



## Sherry E

I don't know.  I'm right down the middle.  I can see both sides.  I can see where it is beneficial to people who don't have the money to pay extra for an MHP ticket to be able to enjoy the parks and see the Halloween fireworks at night, and not have to leave early.  I can also see where it is beneficial to people who purchase party tickets to feel like they have something exclusive, with lighter crowds.  And I can see Disney's side of it - where they are trying to please segments of all involved as best they can, and still lure people over to DCA to see WoC.

Honestly, I can empathize with all sides equally.  And this is coming from someone who is not sure if she will even be at DLR on an MHP night or a fireworks night, or a whatever night.  All I know is that I don't want to miss out on riding TSMM so I have to go to DLR after October 10th!

I simply think DLR should have made up its mind before selling any MHP tickets to anyone, but I see where they are scrambling to finalize everything before the "official" agenda is released next week and the general public gets to buy MHP tickets.

Gkrykewy - I forget the exact closing time for DL during October (the normal closing time), but it is definitely way past 6 p.m.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah I agree...if it is even more crowded and turns out to be a mess then I as well will be asking for a refund for all six tickets I purchased. 

One thing I thought about though...if you can't go on the rides why stay??


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I don't know if any of you like this idea, but I sent it to guest services on the Disneyland site:

I have a suggestion for the Mickey's Halloween Party.  I have read that wrist bands will be given for purchasers of the tickets to the party, but that regular guests can stay and enjoy the fireworks and food, but will not be allowed on rides or use of the candy stations or into character meet & greet lines without a wristband.  

My thought is to have a wrist band check line at the end of the hub just before the castle (entrances to fantasyland), and at the entrance to tomorrowland and frontier & adventureland... this way the non-wristband people can stay on main street, and in the hub area, and yet not mix with the party people in the bulk of the land.  

This would prevent long lines at attractions and character meet and greets when people without wristbands line up anyways, and then have to be asked to leave the line.  But would allow those people not attending the party access to firework viewing and the shops on main street.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I don't know if any of you like this idea, but I sent it to guest services on the Disneyland site:
> 
> I have a suggestion for the Mickey's Halloween Party.  I have read that wrist bands will be given for purchasers of the tickets to the party, but that regular guests can stay and enjoy the fireworks and food, but will not be allowed on rides or use of the candy stations or into character meet & greet lines without a wristband.
> 
> My thought is to have a wrist band check line at the end of the hub just before the castle (entrances to fantasyland), and at the entrance to tomorrowland and frontier & adventureland... this way the non-wristband people can stay on main street, and in the hub area, and yet not mix with the party people in the bulk of the land.
> 
> This would prevent long lines at attractions and character meet and greets when people without wristbands line up anyways, and then have to be asked to leave the line.  But would allow those people not attending the party access to firework viewing and the shops on main street.



I think that sounds great, except for the fact that Guest Services may not have a clue what's happening yet.  Sometimes, in the Disney hierarchy, the CMs in Guest Services or who actually work in the park and not in the business/corporate headquarters are the last to know what's happening.  This news today was from Al Lutz, not from Disney.  We don't know the official DLR HalloweenTime agenda yet - straight from the horse's mouth.  They may have worked it out to everyone's satisfaction by next week, when the MHP tickets go on sale to the general public.  

So I think your message is very well-worded and sounds wonderful, but I probably would have waited a bit longer before sending it out.  It's more the people on the corporate side of Disney who are making these decisions, and then the info gets passed down to Guest Services and the CMs.



I was going to say earlier that I feel bad for the September HalloweenTime visitors, as they get short-changed on the fireworks and the MHP!  So if Disney is, perhaps, going to open up a window in which September visitors may get to view the Halloween Screams fireworks, I think that's awesome.


----------



## barefootmomma

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I don't know if any of you like this idea, but I sent it to guest services on the Disneyland site:
> 
> I have a suggestion for the Mickey's Halloween Party.  I have read that wrist bands will be given for purchasers of the tickets to the party, but that regular guests can stay and enjoy the fireworks and food, but will not be allowed on rides or use of the candy stations or into character meet & greet lines without a wristband.
> 
> My thought is to have a wrist band check line at the end of the hub just before the castle (entrances to fantasyland), and at the entrance to tomorrowland and frontier & adventureland... this way the non-wristband people can stay on main street, and in the hub area, and yet not mix with the party people in the bulk of the land.
> 
> This would prevent long lines at attractions and character meet and greets when people without wristbands line up anyways, and then have to be asked to leave the line.  But would allow those people not attending the party access to firework viewing and the shops on main street.



That sounds like a great plan to me! With the exception that they have already sold tickets specifically stating that the fireworks would be exclusive to MHP. Personally, I could care less if they want to shoot them off every night of the week, MHP or not. However, asking me to pay more money and then cramming me in with people who did not pay anything extra on the same night to watch the same fireworks in the same viewing area doesn't fly with me either. The way I see it, you're paying for the perk of a less crowded park, that includes for viewing of fireworks which can be the worst time of the night for heavy crowds on Main Street. I understand wanting to keep the park open for regular guests as long as possible, but IMO they should have kept entrance for MHP in line with the way it was run at DCA. LOL, I apologize if I'm annoying anyone. I do see both sides of the argument, entirely. I guess for me, as a consumer who has already paid for tickets, the whole thing for me hinges on the fact that it is a special ticketed event and should be treated as such. Would D23 members who are allowed special events be expected to share their events with regular park guests too?


----------



## mvf-m11c

barefootmomma said:


> That sounds like a great plan to me! With the exception that they have already sold tickets specifically stating that the fireworks would be exclusive to MHP. Personally, I could care less if they want to shoot them off every night of the week, MHP or not. However, asking me to pay more money and then cramming me in with people who did not pay anything extra on the same night to watch the same fireworks in the same viewing area doesn't fly with me either. The way I see it, you're paying for the perk of a less crowded park, that includes for viewing of fireworks which can be the worst time of the night for heavy crowds on Main Street. I understand wanting to keep the park open for regular guests as long as possible, but IMO they should have kept entrance for MHP in line with the way it was run at DCA. LOL, I apologize if I'm annoying anyone. I do see both sides of the argument, entirely. I guess for me, as a consumer who has already paid for tickets, the whole thing for me hinges on the fact that it is a special ticketed event and should be treated as such. Would D23 members who are allowed special events be expected to share their events with regular park guests too?



Thats what it said on the DL website saying that Halloween Screams is exclusive to MHP. It just does not make sense for people to pay $44 to $59 a ticket while I could use my AP or use a regular ticket to come in during MHP. I would be very disappointed if this happens because with the limited number of days to see Halloween Screams in the month of October, it will frustrate all the people who paid for the MHP ticket.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Changing the subject here but would like to know if there are any other MousePlanet readers out there and if so on their weekly page they state that they are having an unofficial night on Oct 15 and to please let them know if you will be ther so that they have enough goodies but when I go to that site the last postings were in early/mid June and just want to know if there is some other way of letting them know that yes I will be in attendance.
Does anyone know anything about this?

Also, back in the early 90'd didnt Disney try to do this at DL and if I remember correctly they discontinued it because of "logistics", at least this is what I was told. Does anyone remember this?

Sherry, you seem to be our Chief resident Diser here and wondering about your opinions


----------



## gkrykewy

Sherry E said:


> Gkrykewy - I forget the exact closing time for DL during October (the normal closing time), but it is definitely way past 6 p.m.



Thanks. Boo-urns... but i'm feeling less put out about it since i realized that there's actually only one night that will really affect our trip, and we were considering buying one pair of halloween tix anyway. Who is able to buy tix before the 16th?


----------



## Belle Ella

If I had paid for the MHP ticket thinking the Halloween Screams fireworks were exclusive to the party, not only would I be annoyed that I paid more for a special perk that isn't so special anymore, but because allowing non-MHP guests to stay for the fireworks means I would have less of a chance to get a good spot for viewing. Supposedly candy and ride lines would be for MHP guests only, meaning those people who aren't leaving when the party begins (I am reading it right that at least no non MHP guests would be allowed to enter after a certain time, just no kicking people out who don't have wristbands) aren't going to be missing any ride time if they just park in in the hub/Main St. to get the spots they want for the fireworks, leaving MHP guests to fend for themselves if they still want to get their activities in.

Did that make any sense at all?


----------



## iKristin

Yeah makes sense...I just wish they'd let those of us that bought the MHP tickets have the park for ourselves since we're paying almost a full days worth of a ticket price for a few hours of fun.


----------



## mvf-m11c

gkrykewy said:


> Who is able to buy tix before the 16th?



I was able to buy my MHP tickets cause of the AP.



Belle Ella said:


> If I had paid for the MHP ticket thinking the Halloween Screams fireworks were exclusive to the party, not only would I be annoyed that I paid more for a special perk that isn't so special anymore, but because allowing non-MHP guests to stay for the fireworks means I would have less of a chance to get a good spot for viewing. Supposedly candy and ride lines would be for MHP guests only, meaning those people who aren't leaving when the party begins (I am reading it right that at least no non MHP guests would be allowed to enter after a certain time, just no kicking people out who don't have wristbands) aren't going to be missing any ride time if they just park in in the hub/Main St. to get the spots they want for the fireworks, leaving MHP guests to fend for themselves if they still want to get their activities in.
> 
> Did that make any sense at all?



I agree with what you said. From what I have read so far from the Al Lutz report and from other websites, non MHP guests would not be allowed into the park when MHP starts. They will let the guests who are already in the park be able to stay during MHP. But if the non MHP guests stay in the park before the party starts, the guests will just be there in the park to get a spot around the hub and MS for the fireworks. I will not like it if they allow the other guests to stay during MHP and it makes no sense for people to buy MHP if you are not able to see Halloween Screams.

I'm just waiting for the official announcement like Sherry E said from the main website, and we will get our answer of what is happening during the Halloween season.


----------



## Sherry E

Arizona Rita said:


> Changing the subject here but would like to know if there are any other MousePlanet readers out there and if so on their weekly page they state that they are having an unofficial night on Oct 15 and to please let them know if you will be ther so that they have enough goodies but when I go to that site the last postings were in early/mid June and just want to know if there is some other way of letting them know that yes I will be in attendance.
> Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> Also, back in the early 90'd didnt Disney try to do this at DL and if I remember correctly they discontinued it because of "logistics", at least this is what I was told. Does anyone remember this?
> 
> Sherry, you seem to be our Chief resident Diser here and wondering about your opinions






MousePlanet I'm not sure about.

Yes, it sounds as if at least a couple of the DIS-ers in this thread went to the Halloween party when it was at DL in the '90s.  I didn't remember what the reason was that it was discontinued in DL - honestly, I barely, barely even remembered hearing that there was a party in the '90s, but I have a very vague recollection of being aware of it at that time.  So you think it was a "logistics" issue, eh?  Very, very interesting.  

I had a feeling - whether it makes sense right off the bat or not - that logistically, it might be tough to pull off a Halloween party at DL at this specific point in time, but I think that with WoC being so dominant at DCA this year, there was no way they were going to let the party be held there - when Paradise Pier is closed at night and part of Hollywood Backlot is devoted to 'holding' the people waiting for WoC.  So I guess the only option was to either not have the party at all this year or try a new version of it at DL.  I just had a strong hunch that in this tough, tough economy - especially in California, where State workers' salaries were just reduced to minimum wage and the unemployment situation is out of control as many folks are being denied unemployment now - people were going to be really ticked if they used hard-earned mmoney to take their kids to DLR, only to leave DL early on MHP nights and be deprived of seeing the Halloween fireworks.  People who are paying exhorbitant prices to get into DL in the first place don't want to have to leave early on certain nights or pay extra for another ticket, and local AP holders who can only get to DLR after work wouldn't want to have to buy separate tickets to see fireworks.

So if DLR can find a way to please everyone, and maybe compromise on the fireworks in some way that will allow for other people besides MHP guests to see them but not totally deprive MHP guests of the exclusivity of the MHP, that would be great!  I don't know if they will be able to compromise and make everyone happy, but we can hope.

In the same Al Lutz article from today, where he talks about the MHP situation, he talks about how the Electrical Parade is supposedly coming back to DLR this year for Christmas.  This means that WoC will have to be scaled back a bit and will then have to share the spotlight with the DEP - many people will want to see the DEP, as it was supposedly going to be gone for a few years.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> . I'm just waiting for the official announcement like Sherry E said from the main website, and we will get our answer of what is happening during the Halloween season.



Yep.  Then we will know the final word and can react accordingly.  DLR knows it has to release the MHP tickets to the general public in 10 days, and the corporate suits are probably sitting in a room right now, scrambling to reconfigure things to make everybody happy.

Main Street is going to be an absolute crazy zoo on those MHP/fireworks nights!  It may be very New Year's Eve-like (which is scary, by the way!)...which means I may decide to definitely not do the MHP!

I still think that if they are going to allow non-MHP guests to see Halloween Screams on MHP nights, they should just run those fireworks on other nights, too - like weekends, as VictoriaAndMatt suggested...and extend them to September, for those HalloweenTime visitors as well.

Right now, the September visitors will not be able to do the MHP, will not be able to see Halloween Screams, will not be able to ride TSMM, will not be able to ride Star Tours and Lord knows what else.  The September HalloweenTime visitors are being treated like the red-headed stepchildren at the Disney family picnic!!  The October people are getting all the fun!  That hardly seems fair!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Yep.  Then we will know the final word and can react accordingly.  DLR knows it has to release the MHP tickets to the general public in 10 days, and the corporate suits are probably sitting in a room right now, scrambling to reconfigure things to make everybody happy.
> 
> Main Street is going to be an absolute crazy zoo on those MHP/fireworks nights!  It may be very New Year's Eve-like (which is scary, by the way!)...which means I may decide to definitely not do the MHP!
> 
> I still think that if they are going to allow non-MHP guests to see Halloween Screams on MHP nights, they should just run those fireworks on other nights, too - like weekends, as VictoriaAndMatt suggested...and extend them to September, for those HalloweenTime visitors as well.
> 
> Right now, the September visitors will not be able to do the MHP, will not be able to see Halloween Screams, will not be able to ride TSMM, will not be able to ride Star Tours and Lord knows what else.  The September HalloweenTime visitors are being treated like the red-headed stepchildren at the Disney family picnic!!  The October people are getting all the fun!  That hardly seems fair!



Yup, that's me -- the redheaded stepchild at the Disney family picnic!!

I would really love to see the Halloween Screams fireworks, just to see something new, but I'm not going to get my hopes up over it or be all doom and gloom if/when it doesn't happen. But since that was the original plan anyway I've gotten used to the idea that I wont be seeing them and it works for me since it gives me more freedom in planning my evening entertainment which now that I'm getting closer to making my PS' I need to know these things!

Star Tours, that's one I could care less about. Don't ride it to begin with. Although I like when rides I don't go on are open because it means lots of people are in line for it and not getting in my way!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Yup, that's me -- the redheaded stepchild at the Disney family picnic!!
> 
> I would really love to see the Halloween Screams fireworks, just to see something new, but I'm not going to get my hopes up over it or be all doom and gloom if/when it doesn't happen. But since that was the original plan anyway I've gotten used to the idea that I wont be seeing them and it works for me since it gives me more freedom in planning my evening entertainment which now that I'm getting closer to making my PS' I need to know these things!
> 
> Star Tours, that's one I could care less about. Don't ride it to begin with. Although I like when rides I don't go on are open because it means lots of people are in line for it and not getting in my way!!



Yes, see?  Star Tours being open would benefit you one way or the other!

But it is kind of odd, though, that the September Halloween folks are missing out on so much!  I mean blatantly, too!  It's almost as if DLR is saying to everyone, "Don't bother coming to see HalloweenTime in September.  October is the time to go!"


----------



## PHXscuba

Seems to me the main reason "uninvited guests" would be staying around on MHP nights would be to see the fireworks, if they can't ride rides, collect treats, or get in picture opportunities.

So, it would follow that the easiest thing for DLR to do would be to show the Halloween fireworks every night, or at least a couple times a week outside of the party, as PPs suggested. Since the recent versions of MHP haven't included a fireworks show, they wouldn't be "depriving" the guests of something they already had, but would give them a better viewing chance.

I think removing the big "temptation" to stay into party time would mean the other crowds would thin out pretty quickly. If you can't ride or do much else after dinner, and saw the fireworks another night, I think more would leave for the night or drift into DCA or DTD.

I think most of the people purchasing party tickets want the full experience. They might lose a little money on a few people who were only considering the party to see the fireworks, but they are also able to sell a lot more tickets this year now that it is in DL.

I feel for y'all ... if this were last year when I was working on my October trip I know I'd be frustrated too with the lack of info, combined with the little existing info changing all the time.

PHXscuba


----------



## Belle Ella

If it means lighter crowds for me, I'm all game! Any way I look at it though I am going for two things: the decorations and HMH. Anything else is just an added bonus!


----------



## GrandBob

PHXscuba said:


> Seems to me the main reason "uninvited guests" would be staying around on MHP nights would be to see the fireworks, if they can't ride rides, collect treats, or get in picture opportunities.
> 
> So, it would follow that the easiest thing for DLR to do would be to show the Halloween fireworks every night, or at least a couple times a week outside of the party, as PPs suggested. Since the recent versions of MHP haven't included a fireworks show, they wouldn't be "depriving" the guests of something they already had, but would give them a better viewing chance.
> 
> I think removing the big "temptation" to stay into party time would mean the other crowds would thin out pretty quickly. If you can't ride or do much else after dinner, and saw the fireworks another night, I think more would leave for the night or drift into DCA or DTD.
> 
> I think most of the people purchasing party tickets want the full experience. They might lose a little money on a few people who were only considering the party to see the fireworks, but they are also able to sell a lot more tickets this year now that it is in DL.
> 
> I feel for y'all ... if this were last year when I was working on my October trip I know I'd be frustrated too with the lack of info, combined with the little existing info changing all the time.
> 
> PHXscuba



 

Exactly what I was gonna say.


----------



## AmyPond

I haven't had a chance to read this thread in a week or two.  Can anyone give me a recap of anything new??  (Yes, I'm lazy and don't feel like going back to where I left off.)

Thanks a million.

I did skim the last page.  Why are we September people "redheaded step-children"  (I hate that term.)?


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I haven't had a chance to read this thread in a week or two.  Can anyone give me a recap of anything new??  (Yes, I'm lazy and don't feel like going back to where I left off.)
> 
> Thanks a million.
> 
> I did skim the last page.  Why are we September people "redheaded step-children"  (I hate that term.)?



Because the September people don't get to do the Halloween Party or see the Halloween Screams fireworks, and they miss out on riding TSMM because it will be shut down for all of September.  And Star Tours is gone as well (until next year).  Some may not care about those things but I'm sure some folks do.  I said that the September folk are being treated like red-headed stepchildren at the Disney family picnic!

The latest recap is from the latest Al Lutz article, which basically said that DLR is likely going to allow the non-MHP people who are already inside of DL to stay on at night (in other words, they won't be kicked out) to watch the Halloween Screams fireworks, shop and eat on Main Street.  Supposedly, these non-MHP guests will not be able to ride rides or get candy at the treat stations, nor will they be allowed to pose with characters at the photo spots, but they will be able to see the HS fireworks.

Of course, the official HalloweenTime agenda is going to be released between now and the end of next week, so that will tell us for sure if the fireworks are going to be MHP-exclusives, or if non-MHP folks can view them too.

They must be revising their plans at DLR before the MHP tickets go on sale to the general public on 7/16.


----------



## AmyPond

Cool, thanks.  And I just found that Al Lutz thing and read it.  Very interesting.  I'm so worried that the late September crowds are going to be insane.


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> Cool, thanks.  And I just found that Al Lutz thing and read it.  Very interesting.  I'm so worried that the late September crowds are going to be insane.



Maybe it's just me, but unless there's something in store for September that hasn't been announced yet, I'm not that worried on crowds in late September. With TSMM and Star Tours down and no special fireworks that we know of so far I don't see much of a big draw other than seeing decorations before October actually hits.  Maybe I'm just being naive?


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Belle Ella said:


> Maybe it's just me, but unless there's something in store for September that hasn't been announced yet, I'm not that worried on crowds in late September. With TSMM and Star Tours down and no special fireworks that we know of so far I don't see much of a big draw other than seeing decorations before October actually hits.  Maybe I'm just being naive?



I feel the same way. Even though the Halloween season officially kicks off on the 17th it really seems like they are pushing October. I think most people who are going specifically for Halloweentime fun will go in Oct.


----------



## dsny1mom

I've purchased a total of 5 tickets. 2 for the Tues before Halloween and 3 for the Friday before. For $260 I expect exclusivity of evey inch of DL during the official party hours.

There was no mention of this being a mix-in when I laid out my money. If they had told me nonticket holders would be allowed to stay in any part of DL I would not have purchased the tickets. 

I emailed Disney, through their website, this morning asking exactly how nonticket holders would be handled and if they did not have a wristband would they be escorted out of DL. I also brought up the scenario that some CMs may not even be checking wristbands as the night progressed. I did not threaten to ask for a refund. I simply relayed what I had read on the other site and asked for an explanation of how things woulkd be handled. 

I will wait for a reply. I will post any reply I do receive. If I do not get an answer that I am satisfied with, then when I am at DL in Sept I will go to Guest Relations and listen to what they have to say at that time. If they can not assure me that the Halloween party will be the excluse paid for event they advertised and that I paid for I will ask for a refund then and there. 

No offense to anyone happy about the idea that anyone can be at the party as long as they enter DL during regular hours and don't attempt to ride attractions, do the Meet and Greets, or go to the candy stations. I am not going to shell out over $250 for a party that I can attend for free. You see I have no plans to get candy, wear a  costume, get photos with characters and don't really care about going on the attractions during the party as I will be at DL that entire week. I want to enjoy DL is a less crowded enviorment and see the fireworks, if they aren't cancelled due to wind or wearther. So I plan on making it very clear to Disney if nonticketed guests will be allowed to stay I want my money back as they are not fullfilling the claim that the party will be exclusive.

dsny1mom


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Hi,

I've just made a decision and I thought I would share it with you as you have all helped me so much in my planning for my upcoming trip. Previously we were spending 2 nights near Universal before our cruise and then 5 nights at Disney (staying at Sheraton Anaheim). But because our 5 night Disney stay doesn't include a weekend (Oct 3-8 - flying back to New Zealand on the 8th)we have decided to cancel our 2 nights before our cruise near Universal and stay at the Sheraton Anaheim. We were going to buy a 14 day park hopper pass anyway as we wanted to be able to have access to DLR for the 6 days (Oct 3-8) as our flight doesn't leave LAX until near midnight on the 8th. The 14 day park hopper will over the extra two days before the cruise so it won't cost us anymore to visit DLR over those two days and as it is a weekend we will get to see fireworks, F! Yah for me!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Maybe it's just me, but unless there's something in store for September that hasn't been announced yet, I'm not that worried on crowds in late September. With TSMM and Star Tours down and no special fireworks that we know of so far I don't see much of a big draw other than seeing decorations before October actually hits.  Maybe I'm just being naive?





VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I feel the same way. Even though the Halloween season officially kicks off on the 17th it really seems like they are pushing October. I think most people who are going specifically for Halloweentime fun will go in Oct.



I agree with both of you.  Unless the fireworks suddenly get extended into any part of September, or unless something is added onto the HalloweenTime roster of activities that is brand new this year, I don't see much of a reason for late September to be really all that crowded.  I think opening weekend of HalloweenTime _may_ be a bit more crowded because of the newness and novelty of it.  A lot of locals will come out to see the decorations, HMH & SMGG on that first weekend.  But after that, I think it will die down quite a bit.  I still think October will be more crowded in general since that's the month that's getting the MHP, the fireworks and the return of TSMM, not to mention there are various school breaks and Columbus Day and other things that would make October a bit more crowded.


----------



## AmyPond

That Al Lutz article made me worry about AP holders coming out to see WOC because so many of them will be blocked out most of the summer.  Made it sound like crowds could be high in September/October because of that.

Any idea if WOC will be shown all week in September or just weekends?


----------



## Sherry E

dsny1mom said:


> I've purchased a total of 5 tickets. 2 for the Tues before Halloween and 3 for the Friday before. For $260 I expect exclusivity of evey inch of DL during the official party hours.
> 
> There was no mention of this being a mix-in when I laid out my money. If they had told me nonticket holders would be allowed to stay in any part of DL I would not have purchased the tickets.
> 
> I emailed Disney, through their website, this morning asking exactly how nonticket holders would be handled and if they did not have a wristband would they be escorted out of DL. I also brought up the scenario that some CMs may not even be checking wristbands as the night progressed. I did not threaten to ask for a refund. I simply relayed what I had read on the other site and asked for an explanation of how things woulkd be handled.
> 
> I will wait for a reply. I will post any reply I do receive. If I do not get an answer that I am satisfied with, then when I am at DL in Sept I will go to Guest Relations and listen to what they have to say at that time. If they can not assure me that the Halloween party will be the excluse paid for event they advertised and that I paid for I will ask for a refund then and there.
> 
> No offense to anyone happy about the idea that anyone can be at the party as long as they enter DL during regular hours and don't attempt to ride attractions, do the Meet and Greets, or go to the candy stations. I am not going to shell out over $250 for a party that I can attend for free. You see I have no plans to get candy, wear a  costume, get photos with characters and don't really care about going on the attractions during the party as I will be at DL that entire week. I want to enjoy DL is a less crowded enviorment and see the fireworks, if they aren't cancelled due to wind or wearther. So I plan on making it very clear to Disney if nonticketed guests will be allowed to stay I want my money back as they are not fullfilling the claim that the party will be exclusive.
> 
> dsny1mom



Well, let us know what happens.

It should be interesting to see if they reply, seeing that none of this news is officially released by Disney yet.  This is all from Al Lutz.  One week from now, things might look much better in the scenario.

I just think that before too many more people start sending letters to Guest Relations/Guest Services, we should hear the official word from DLR first...and that will be coming very soon.  It's just my opinion, of course, but I would wait (if I had purchased an MHP ticket) to approach Disney about it until I had the official word from them on what exactly they are doing.



kiwitinkerbell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just made a decision and I thought I would share it with you as you have all helped me so much in my planning for my upcoming trip. Previously we were spending 2 nights near Universal before our cruise and then 5 nights at Disney (staying at Sheraton Anaheim). But because our 5 night Disney stay doesn't include a weekend (Oct 3-8 - flying back to New Zealand on the 8th)we have decided to cancel our 2 nights before our cruise near Universal and stay at the Sheraton Anaheim. We were going to buy a 14 day park hopper pass anyway as we wanted to be able to have access to DLR for the 6 days (Oct 3-8) as our flight doesn't leave LAX until near midnight on the 8th. The 14 day park hopper will over the extra two days before the cruise so it won't cost us anymore to visit DLR over those two days and as it is a weekend we will get to see fireworks, F! Yah for me!



Yay!!  That sounds like a great trip, Kiwitinkerbell!!  I'm so excited for you!  You must remember to come back and post lots of photos here for us!!


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

1 more questions guys...... I'm a little embarrassed to ask this but ....... hey it's not like you can see me can you????? .

I'm thinking of booking the F dessert package so we can have seats and hopefully a good view. The thing is I'm what you call 'pooh' size and when I look at the photos of the seats they look a little 'flimsy' . Has any other 'pooh' sized person done the F package and how did you find the seats?


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry, I disagree a little over whether to e-mail or call Disney right now about the rumors. They may just be rumors, but it's apparent just from our little not-so-random sample here that these rumors are affecting people's decision on when to go and whether to get or keep tickets to MHP.

Since they seem to be making their decisions about Halloween on the fly anyways, I don't see the harm in some feedback before they come out with the final word. In this economy, if I were in charge at DLR and suddenly had a wave of AP holders and VISA holders unhappy and thinking about canceling their tickets, I might look a little harder at some options, like showing the fireworks more often or making any further statements clearer about who gets to do what and when.

I'm sure the success or chaos of this event will determine future big events in DLR, like a Christmas party. DLR is going to have to figure out how to handle this.

PHXscuba


----------



## InLikeSin

I don't know what exactly qualifies as "pooh" sized but the chairs were not flimsy they were just plain old folding chairs. I didn't see anyone in our group have any problems with them.


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Sherry, I disagree a little over whether to e-mail or call Disney right now about the rumors. They may just be rumors, but it's apparent just from our little not-so-random sample here that these rumors are affecting people's decision on when to go and whether to get or keep tickets to MHP.
> 
> Since they seem to be making their decisions about Halloween on the fly anyways, I don't see the harm in some feedback before they come out with the final word. In this economy, if I were in charge at DLR and suddenly had a wave of AP holders and VISA holders unhappy and thinking about canceling their tickets, I might look a little harder at some options, like showing the fireworks more often or making any further statements clearer about who gets to do what and when.
> 
> I'm sure the success or chaos of this event will determine future big events in DLR, like a Christmas party. DLR is going to have to figure out how to handle this.
> 
> PHXscuba



Sorry.  Gotta disagree.  I am holding firm in my belief.  Disney is not the one who is telling Al Lutz to act as town crier and spread the word.  He does that on his own.  This is not coming from Disney.  This is coming from Al Lutz.  They are still working on it, and in a week it _may_ be all ironed out.  He basically revealed something that may or may not be happening which is now getting folks all worked up and it may be for nothing.  I see no harm in waiting until the final word comes in and then writing in.  The tickets are not going to disappear instantly.  People will still be able to buy them if they choose to.

And do you really think Disney is going to reveal anything specific to people in emails before their official announcement anyway?  They will give generic replies, more than likely, if the official agenda is not out yet.

Plus, as I said earlier, the corporate/business side of Disney is deciding this, and _then_ it gets trickled down to the CMs in Guest Services.  The CMs didn't even know that HalloweenTime began on September 17th when the rest of us knew from the Parks Blog.  So, if anything, if people are going to voice their frustration and write anyone at Disney now, write the people who are making the decisions, not the people in Guest Services.  Write Heather Hust Rivera at the Disney Parks Blog.  She would likely know more than anyone in Guest Services right now.


----------



## dsny1mom

Sherry E said:


> Well, let us know what happens.
> 
> It should be interesting to see if they reply, seeing that none of this news is officially released by Disney yet.  This is all from Al Lutz.  One week from now, things might look much better in the scenario.
> 
> I just think that before too many more people start sending letters to Guest Relations/Guest Services, we should hear the official word from DLR first...and that will be coming very soon.  It's just my opinion, of course, but I would wait (if I had purchased an MHP ticket) to approach Disney about it until I had the official word from them on what exactly they are doing.



I certainly will let everyone know what Disneys says in their reply.

I disagree on waiting to see what Disney says on this subject. Reason being that Disney probably has/had no intentions of letting anyone know that nonticketed guests would be allowed to stay. How could they communicate that to potential ticket buyers in a manner that it wouldn't effect their ticket sales? 

I know Al, and have known him for many years. Al never puts up info on his site that hasn't been checked and triple checked from more than just one reliable source. If Al puts something in his update, that isn't quailfied as a rumor, then what Al is saying **is** what the current plan is 99.99 times out of 100. That's not to say Disney will, in the end, stick with their current plan, and that's why emailing NOW is the smartest thing to do.

dsny1mom


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> That Al Lutz article made me worry about AP holders coming out to see WOC because so many of them will be blocked out most of the summer.  Made it sound like crowds could be high in September/October because of that.
> 
> Any idea if WOC will be shown all week in September or just weekends?



No idea as of yet. But if you look at the calendar for the last day of August it only shows one WOC on a Tuesday night I think. So it may still be a daily thing, just not 3 shows per night. That would be my best guess. With it being as new as it is I don't really think they'd pull it to weekends only. Who knows. We'll just have to wait and see (gotta love that answer).


----------



## lulubelle

dsny1mom said:


> I've purchased a total of 5 tickets. 2 for the Tues before Halloween and 3 for the Friday before. For $260 I expect exclusivity of evey inch of DL during the official party hours.
> 
> There was no mention of this being a mix-in when I laid out my money. If they had told me nonticket holders would be allowed to stay in any part of DL I would not have purchased the tickets.
> 
> I emailed Disney, through their website, this morning asking exactly how nonticket holders would be handled and if they did not have a wristband would they be escorted out of DL. I also brought up the scenario that some CMs may not even be checking wristbands as the night progressed. I did not threaten to ask for a refund. I simply relayed what I had read on the other site and asked for an explanation of how things woulkd be handled.
> 
> I will wait for a reply. I will post any reply I do receive. If I do not get an answer that I am satisfied with, then when I am at DL in Sept I will go to Guest Relations and listen to what they have to say at that time. If they can not assure me that the Halloween party will be the excluse paid for event they advertised and that I paid for I will ask for a refund then and there.
> 
> No offense to anyone happy about the idea that anyone can be at the party as long as they enter DL during regular hours and don't attempt to ride attractions, do the Meet and Greets, or go to the candy stations. I am not going to shell out over $250 for a party that I can attend for free. You see I have no plans to get candy, wear a  costume, get photos with characters and don't really care about going on the attractions during the party as I will be at DL that entire week. I want to enjoy DL is a less crowded enviorment and see the fireworks, if they aren't cancelled due to wind or wearther. So I plan on making it very clear to Disney if nonticketed guests will be allowed to stay I want my money back as they are not fullfilling the claim that the party will be exclusive.
> 
> dsny1mom



ITA.  Except I will wear a costume and probably get a little candy.
But my main purpose of buying the tix was to enjoy the fireworks and ambiance with low crowds with my friends.  I will be quite frankly - pissed - if they let the non ticket holders stay. 

I am anxious to hear what they tell you.


----------



## funatdisney

Just got on, and boy did I miss a whole lot this afternoon!



Sherry E said:


> People who are paying exhorbitant prices to get into DL in the first place don't want to have to leave early on certain nights or pay extra for another ticket, and local AP holders who can only get to DLR after work wouldn't want to have to buy separate tickets to see fireworks.



Sheery E, I so respect your opinion and it means the world to me, but I have to say something about this one comment. I know it is expensive to go to Disneyland, especially during this economy. As a victim of the economy and suffering badly from it, I liked the idea of paying for MHP ticket. Enjoying DL with lighter crowds, the Halloween fireworks and other specials offered at this event is what convinced me to buy this ticket. I am considering giving up all my APs this year, since there has not been am upturn for my husband, and buy the three day hopper specials offered to So. Cal residents over the next year. Also, purchasers of a regular DL tickets should check the park calendar before they plan a day to go to DL anyway. There are many events and special closings occurring throughout the year for other reasons. 

I for one think it should be for MPH ticket holders only. Disneyland is not that big and I looked forward to dealing with less crowds all around the park. If nonMHP guests are allowed to stay, I for one will be contacting Disney to give them what I think. I will, of course, wait for the official announcement.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

For what it's worth, I'm going to throw my 2 american cents into the mix. In IMHO if I'm going to pay a significant amount to go to an exclusive event, then I expect it to be that way, and no have non ticketed people there. What's the point of spending the extra money if anyone can go to MHP, ticketed or not. I personally think that DL is in a lose, lose situation here. If they throw out the non ticketed people when MHP is on, then they royally tick off them. If they let the non ticketed people stay then they angry the people who paid good money for an exclusive event that's no longer that way because of them. I still intend to book my ticket for the MHP event on Oct 5th when the tickets become available for purchase on July 16th. However I'm thinking twice about getting a ticket for Oct 8th because of these very issues. As far as I'm concerned DL has to find a comprimise to the problems they are having around MHP, otherwise they are going to royaly PO alot of people. I'm also tired of people blaming the AP'ers for every little thing that has to do with crowd control within both parks. It's my opinion on this whole mess, and no offence to anyone.


----------



## barefootmomma

dsny1mom said:


> I've purchased a total of 5 tickets. 2 for the Tues before Halloween and 3 for the Friday before. For $260 I expect exclusivity of evey inch of DL during the official party hours.
> 
> There was no mention of this being a mix-in when I laid out my money. If they had told me nonticket holders would be allowed to stay in any part of DL I would not have purchased the tickets.
> 
> I emailed Disney, through their website, this morning asking exactly how nonticket holders would be handled and if they did not have a wristband would they be escorted out of DL. I also brought up the scenario that some CMs may not even be checking wristbands as the night progressed. I did not threaten to ask for a refund. I simply relayed what I had read on the other site and asked for an explanation of how things woulkd be handled.
> 
> I will wait for a reply. I will post any reply I do receive. If I do not get an answer that I am satisfied with, then when I am at DL in Sept I will go to Guest Relations and listen to what they have to say at that time. If they can not assure me that the Halloween party will be the excluse paid for event they advertised and that I paid for I will ask for a refund then and there.
> 
> No offense to anyone happy about the idea that anyone can be at the party as long as they enter DL during regular hours and don't attempt to ride attractions, do the Meet and Greets, or go to the candy stations. I am not going to shell out over $250 for a party that I can attend for free. You see I have no plans to get candy, wear a  costume, get photos with characters and don't really care about going on the attractions during the party as I will be at DL that entire week. I want to enjoy DL is a less crowded enviorment and see the fireworks, if they aren't cancelled due to wind or wearther. So I plan on making it very clear to Disney if nonticketed guests will be allowed to stay I want my money back as they are not fullfilling the claim that the party will be exclusive.
> 
> dsny1mom



I agree entirely with your sentiments and I will be interested to hear their reply to you.


----------



## funatdisney

BELLEDOZER said:


> For what it's worth, I'm going to throw my 2 american cents into the mix. In IMHO if I'm going to pay a significant amount to go to an exclusive event, then I expect it to be that way, and no have non ticketed people there. What's the point of spending the extra money if anyone can go to MHP, ticketed or not. I personally think that DL is in a lose, lose situation here. If they throw out the non ticketed people when MHP is on, then they royally tick off them. If they let the non ticketed people stay then they angry the people who paid good money for an exclusive event that's no longer that way because of them. I still intend to book my ticket for the MHP event on Oct 5th when the tickets become available for purchase on July 16th. However I'm thinking twice about getting a ticket for Oct 8th because of these very issues. As far as I'm concerned DL has to find a comprimise to the problems they are having around MHP, otherwise they are going to royaly PO alot of people. I'm also tired of people blaming the AP'ers for every little thing that has to do with crowd control within both parks. It's my opinion on this whole mess, and no offence to anyone.



There is no way the Disney can please everyone. That is the way of life and it is no different for Disney. Whatever they choose, there will be complaints. I will be very disappointed with the decision to allow non-ticket guests to stay in the park. It is not like they haven't closed the park early for an exclusive event before.


----------



## iKristin

I have a feeling if they do announce allowing everyone to stay in the park for the fireworks that there will be a HUGE outburst of angry MHP ticket holders. I was hoping for a little lesser crowd as well.


----------



## mom4princesses

Not sure what all is going to be up and running but its going to be very irritating to try to go from on land to the next with all the non-paying guests in the hub.  Its crazy when you try to walk on main street/hub during regular fireworks and it will be worse since there is only going to be 10 shows.  With 6 kids I was looking forward to my girls having a little more freedom with less people in the park during the party.  Being able to see more in less time, get around easer and watch fireworks without waiting hrs to save a good spot.  The MHP ticket holders will not get a good spot as we will want to spent our time doing the extras offered and the non ticket holder won't have anything else to do (other than find a spot and wait).  Also they offered items for sale only party guests could buy, how is that going to work or is it just one more thing lost?  I guess Im done and will just need to wait for the official word, like everybody else


----------



## Belle Ella

It really does seem like a lose-lose situation right now no matter what is announced. But considering that they have already been selling MHP tickets under the stipulation that the Halloween Screams fireworks and everything would be exclusive to party guests there is no doubt in my mind there will be an uproar if the announcement is made that all guests will be welcome.

Is it just me or is it hard not to speculate right now, lol. I know that nothing is official right now, but man!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

I guess I interpreted the Al Lutz article a little differently than some of you who are discussing it. Whenever I read his stuff, I note the cynical edge and kind of try to guess how far he's spinning things. Yes, I look forward to his articles, and there have been some great tidbits in those articles and he has been accurate about a lot of stuff, but really much of what he writes is rumor and "inside info" from we know not what source, so I tend to take it all with a grain of salt. And, frankly, sometimes he will spin things far more negatively than they turn out to be in reality.

Even so, I didn't interpret his description of the Halloween situation to mean that Disney was going to announce or publicize that guests without wristbands could stay in the parks. I expected that Disney would still tell regular day guests that the park would be closing at 6 PM or 7 PM, whatever it's supposed to be, and that's what would be posted on all the signage and there would be announcements of park closing at the appropriate time. Many, many people will pay attention to these posted times and announcements and have planned their day with this in mind. A large majority of people are rule-abiding (due to good conscience or fear of consequences) and will leave when they know the park to be "closed." I think the problem comes in with the inability or lack of desire to corral the Halloween party people while clearing out the park. So, yes, some people who choose to game the system will stay. That's a little different than Disney offering an open invitation to everyone to stay for the whole night. That being said, however, I do wonder how many people don't care about "cheating" the rules and who will just camp out and if the CMs really won't have the power to do anything about that. I would be disappointed if I bought a party ticket only to find that I still couldn't get a decent spot for the fireworks because a lot of non-ticketed people "slipped through the cracks."


----------



## funatdisney

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I guess I interpreted the Al Lutz article a little differently than some of you who are discussing it. Whenever I read his stuff, I note the cynical edge and kind of try to guess how far he's spinning things. Yes, I look forward to his articles, and there have been some great tidbits in those articles and he has been accurate about a lot of stuff, but really much of what he writes is rumor and "inside info" from we know not what source, so I tend to take it all with a grain of salt. And, frankly, sometimes he will spin things far more negatively than they turn out to be in reality.
> 
> Even so, I didn't interpret his description of the Halloween situation to mean that Disney was going to announce or publicize that guests without wristbands could stay in the parks. I expected that Disney would still tell regular day guests that the park would be closing at 6 PM or 7 PM, whatever it's supposed to be, and that's what would be posted on all the signage and there would be announcements of park closing at the appropriate time. Many, many people will pay attention to these posted times and announcements and have planned their day with this in mind. A large majority of people are rule-abiding (due to good conscience or fear of consequences) and will leave when they know the park to be "closed." I think the problem comes in with the inability or lack of desire to corral the Halloween party people while clearing out the park. So, yes, some people who choose to game the system will stay. That's a little different than Disney offering an open invitation to everyone to stay for the whole night. That being said, however, I do wonder how many people don't care about "cheating" the rules and who will just camp out and if the CMs really won't have the power to do anything about that. I would be disappointed if I bought a party ticket only to find that I still couldn't get a decent spot for the fireworks because a lot of non-ticketed people "slipped through the cracks."



I am glad that you gave a bit of reasoning in your post. I was wondering how accurate Al Lutz was with past articles, or what type of "spin" he is known for. There are many Disney writers claiming to know the scoop on Disney or write with a certain prospective. I am not familiar with Al Lutz and am glad that you gave some description of this writer. Your thoughts on how Disney will approach the the needs of the day guest and the MHP ticket holder seems more in line with reality. Only time will tell. Meanwhile, I wait anxiously to see what Disney will do.


----------



## Sherry E

I gave reasoning in my posts.  I said, essentially, the same thing - it is Al Lutz saying this stuff.  It is not fact *yet*.  Disney has not annouced what exactly they are doing *yet*, and the little HalloweenTime agenda that they release every year should be out within the week or so - maybe sooner - and we will have a clearer picture.  People are all ready to get worked up or start firing off letters to Guest Services when Guests Services probably doesn't know what's happening right now because nothing is official *yet*.  I understand that everyone who bought tickets is concerned about wasting money.  I would be too.  But we don't know that this is the case yet.

I think everyone needs to just take a breath and be patient.  Wait for the word from Disney and then respond how they feel you need to.

On that note, I will rejoin the thread when the plans have been announced and we know for sure what's happening.


----------



## AmyPond

Dumb question....

I've been reading some of his updates for years.  But who exactly is Al Lutz?


----------



## ipdenc

I have another dumb question...................who can buy MHP tickets?  I thought they weren't on sale yet?


----------



## Belle Ella

ipdenc said:


> I have another dumb question...................who can buy MHP tickets?  I thought they weren't on sale yet?



AP holders and I think those with the Disney Visa or something had the opportunity to purchase them already as well  Not 100% sure as I fall into neither category and I wont be there in October, lol.


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> Dumb question....
> 
> I've been reading some of his updates for years.  But who exactly is Al Lutz?



He's got his own wiki-page, lol: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Lutz


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sherry  I'm feeling a little bad for even posting the Al Lutz info on here. It's turned into quite the thing. Hopefully, Disney will release the official schedule soon, and we will see what exactly we are up against. Thanks for being level headed and patient through the whole thing.



ipdenc said:


> I have another dumb question...................who can buy MHP tickets?  I thought they weren't on sale yet?


As the pp said tickets went on sale for AP & Disney Visa holders a while ago.


----------



## gkrykewy

ipdenc said:


> I have another dumb question...................who can buy MHP tickets?  I thought they weren't on sale yet?



Annual Passholders, Disney Visa cardholders, and Disney Vacation Club members can all order tickets now. We just bought tix for 10/1 today. Here's a link will all the currently available info:

http://allears.net/dlr/tp/dl/mhp.htm


----------



## mvf-m11c

gkrykewy said:


> We just bought tix for 10/1 today.]



Looks like I will see you down there during MHP, I also have my tix for 10/1.


----------



## Diznygrl

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Sherry  I'm feeling a little bad for even posting the Al Lutz info on here. It's turned into quite the thing. Hopefully, Disney will release the official schedule soon, and we will see what exactly we are up against. Thanks for being level headed and patient through the whole thing.



I'm glad you posted it, because it's a nice heads-up if it turns out to be true.  Like Dsny1mom said, it is very unlikely that Disney is going to broadcast on their blog, "Come on over to DL on Halloween Party nights because we won't be checking wristbands and you can watch the fireworks for free!"  It's probably something they planned on keeping hush-hush, leaving everyone to discover it for themselves once October got here.  This way we can confront them about it early on and ask them if it's true (Dsny1mom's letter).  If it is, the longer we have to express our displeasure to Disney in the hopes of convincing them to change their plans come October 1st.


----------



## zeitzeuge

I hope that they allow people without wristbands to stay and at least enjoy the fireworks, walk around, etc.  We'll be there the entire weekend and we're not worried about the attractions since we'll be riding all day friday, saturday and sunday.  Plus, we don't care about the trick or treating and the character meet/greets.  All we wanted to see was the halloween fireworks and were irritated that we would have to pay 50+ bucks to do so.  If we wouldn't have to do that, it would save our group of 8 people a lot of money and hassle.


----------



## dsny1mom

1st off thank you, VictoriaAndMatt, for posting the info from the other site so those that don't read it are in the loop. You shouldn't feel bad for helping others.

If the Halloween Party information would have been posted on a thread on a fan site by some regular Joe as their thought or opinion I personally would have just ignored it. However Al does have good sources and as I said before he doesn't post rumor unless he clarifies that the info is a rumor.

Every single person has a choice as to how they want to deal with this. There is no right or wrong method. Some may want to take a wait and see stance others, like myself, want Disney to share with me what the situation really is. Are these parties mix in events or exclusive events with a wristband needed to be inside DL after the party starts? If these are not mix in events then how will Disney get nonwristband guests to leave? Will they sweep the park? Will CMs be looking for wristbands on everyone throughout the park (especially in front of the castle in the HS viewing area) or just catch the cheats at attractions ,treat stations, or Meet and Greets? 

Mix in might not seem like a big deal, but if you want to get anywhere near a good viewing spot for HS it will be a huge deal. Mix in folks won't be able to do anything inside DL except eat shop and view HS. The mix in folks will be camping out in all the decent spots (while those that paid will be going on attractions, visiting treat stations and going to meet and greets) forcing those that actually paid to be there into lesser viewing spots or not being able to even get to see HS. 

I REALLY believe that the concept of a mix in will NOT be included in any official announcement from Disney. Not even Disney is good enough to spin that concept without current ticket holders asking for a refund and severly hurting ticket sales going forward. I mean really, what could they say? "The Halloween parties are exclusive for riding attractions, visiting treat stations and the meet and greets but if you are in DL before the party starts you will be allowed to stay to dine, shop, enjoy the special atmosphere and see HS without paying!" Um good luck, Disney, not issuing refunds and getting people to buy tickets with that concept.

Unless people contact Disney and let them know what they have heard and how a mix in will not be acceptable, Disney will have no incentive to change any current mix in plan. There was a HUGE letter and email campaign form those that are furious that HS can only be viewed at the hard ticket parties. Perhaps the mix in concept is Disney's way of trying to appease those people. If Al hadn't brought this up in his update then those who attend would not have known that the event was a mix in and just would have thought Disney oversold the parties. There is little possibility of a refund if the party is overcrowded, with wristband wearers or cheats, once you are at the party. 

Personally *I* am not alright with the parties being mix ins, if that is infact what they are. I am not about to waste my precious time in DRL waiting in a line to argue that the party is not what was advertised and to ask for a refund. I chose to get the details in advance, get my refund before I arrive and spend those two nights of my Oct visit enjoying myself at DCA, DTD, or DLH rather than being stressed out at City Hall. Therefore *I* chose not to simply take a breath and wait. My reasoning for contacting Disney now is listed above and pretty darn valid, IMHO. 

dsny1mom


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Frankly the mix-in information has me rethinking our entire vacation.  Because of our schedules we planned to go to a Friday party.  Now I think it will be nothing but a chaotic mess.

Now that FD has opened for WDW, I'm looking towards a Florida vacation again.  It's a pity that DL doesn't have their act together like WDW.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I've made the decision that while I will be down in DL Oct 2 to 10, I'm not going to attend either MHP events that will be happening while I'm down there. I've told the kids that I will still purchase some candy for them to enjoy when I return home, and they are fine with it. It sounds like a chaotic mess to me, and while I'm not fond of crowds, I don't agree with DL allowing non ticketed guests into what was supposed to be an exclusive event, if this indeed what they are planning to do. I would rather take the money I would have spent on the 2 MHP's that I would have attended, and instead surprise the family when we go to DL in Feb/11 with dinner at Goofy's Kitchen.


----------



## Disney Dreams

dsny1mom said:


> ...Unless people contact Disney and let them know what they have heard and how a mix in will not be acceptable, Disney will have no incentive to change any current mix in plan....



My guess would be that the decision to do it "mix in" style is a result of people doing exactly what you suggested - except in the opposite.  MANY people were upset about not being able to see "Halloween Screams" unless they buy a party ticket.  Maybe Disney got so many complaints that the powers that be decided, "Well, only folks with wristbands can go on attractions and enjoy the treats and have character photos, but what if we let people stay so they can see the fireworks (and spend money shopping and eating) if they are already in the Park?"

There are people wanting it to be a closed event and others wanting it to be open.  I would bet Disney has received lots of complaints about the exclusive fireworks.

If, that is, any of this actually happens,
Dreams


----------



## dsny1mom

Halloweenqueen said:


> Frankly the mix-in information has me rethinking our entire vacation.  Because of our schedules we planned to go to a Friday party.  Now I think it will be nothing but a chaotic mess.
> 
> Now that FD has opened for WDW, I'm looking towards a Florida vacation again.  It's a pity that DL doesn't have their act together like WDW.



I understand how you feel. 

Personally I am going to give DLR some time to validate that the parties will be exclusive and find out how they will make sure only ticket holders will be in attendance before I ask for a refund. 

In all fairness DLR hasn't dealt with a hard ticket event of this magintude at DL in some time. They haven't been doing this type of paid private event regularly inside DL for years and years the way WDW has at the MK. Then when you throw in a very *unique thinking* group of some APs, that feel the private parties are a slap in their faces and they are entitled to see HS and will do whatever they need to do to do so, you have even larger problem with having hard ticket events at DLR than you do at WDW.

dsny1mom


----------



## dsny1mom

Disney Dreams said:


> My guess would be that the decision to do it "mix in" style is a result of people doing exactly what you suggested - except in the opposite.  MANY people were upset about not being able to see "Halloween Screams" unless they buy a party ticket.  Maybe Disney got so many complaints that the powers that be decided, "Well, only folks with wristbands can go on attractions and enjoy the treats and have character photos, but what if we let people stay so they can see the fireworks (and spend money shopping and eating) if they are already in the Park?"
> 
> There are people wanting it to be a closed event and others wanting it to be open.  I would bet Disney has received lots of complaints about the exclusive fireworks.
> 
> If, that is, any of this actually happens,
> Dreams



Yep. What you say above is one of the points I made in my post at 2:50PM.

If they want it to be a mix in, so be it. I just want a refund for the exclusive party I paid for that they will not deliver. I can attend the mix in if I so chose. I will be inside DL all day that day so I can camp out in front of the castle from 6pm on and see HS for free. 

dsny1mom


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Just a thought, but if one of the major issues with the MHP, is the fireworks, who says that they couldn't hold them every night during Oct (weather permitting), therefore  making them available for everyone, except during the MHP nights, and reducing the complaints regarding this whole mess. They would no longer be exclusive except during the MHP events, and would give everyone a chance to see them. It would reduce the crowds during MHP to a manageable level, and since people could view them anytime, would not be inclined to try to sneak in during the MHP. Just half a thought. 

Trish


----------



## Belle Ella

BELLEDOZER said:


> Just a thought, but if one of the major issues with the MHP, is the fireworks, who says that they couldn't hold them every night during Oct (weather permitting), therefore  making them available for everyone, except during the MHP nights, and reducing the complaints regarding this whole mess. They would no longer be exclusive except during the MHP events, and would give everyone a chance to see them. It would reduce the crowds during MHP to a manageable level, and since people could view them anytime, would not be inclined to try to sneak in during the MHP. Just half a thought.
> 
> Trish



This is what a lot of us are hoping! Fingers crossed. And in a way, it would still be 'exclusive' to the MHP guests on those nights if it's not a mix-in event. Just not exclusive in the way that *nobody* else gets to see them. Just exclusive meaning they don't have to share on their nights.

My hope is that if this was the case they could do them in September for a few dates as well. I would love to see them, but it wont make a difference to me one way or another.


----------



## dsny1mom

BELLEDOZER said:


> Just a thought, but if one of the major issues with the MHP, is the fireworks, who says that they couldn't hold them every night during Oct (weather permitting), therefore  making them available for everyone, except during the MHP nights, and reducing the complaints regarding this whole mess. They would no longer be exclusive except during the MHP events, and would give everyone a chance to see them. It would reduce the crowds during MHP to a manageable level, and since people could view them anytime, would not be inclined to try to sneak in during the MHP. Just half a thought.
> 
> Trish



My guess is they decided to offer HS only during the party times to boost sales of the parties. I was at DL last Oct for a full week and the hords of locals coming in just to see HS every single night were insanely huge. 

The plan to get them to pay backfired. Many of those locals shot off emails and letters to DLR letting them know how angry they were about having to buy a party ticket to see HS.

Disney gets considerable entrance media revenue from the locals, especially APs.

My next guess would be they changed their minds about keeping the parties purely exclusive and figured none of the paying guests at the parties would ever know the exclusive event turned into a mix in. Hence still getting the ticket sales while not alienating the locals. 

Problem for Disney is Al Lutz let the cat out of the bag.

Now those that paid for or were willing to pay for tickets to the *exclusive* parties are voicing the same dissatisfaction the locals were but for the opposite reason.

It's a real pickle that DLR has gotten themselves into. It will be very interesting to see how it all ends up. 


dsny1mom


----------



## dsny1mom

Belle Ella said:


> This is what a lot of us are hoping! Fingers crossed. And in a way, it would still be 'exclusive' to the MHP guests on those nights if it's not a mix-in event. Just not exclusive in the way that *nobody* else gets to see them. Just exclusive meaning they don't have to share on their nights.
> 
> My hope is that if this was the case they could do them in September for a few dates as well. I would love to see them, but it wont make a difference to me one way or another.



I have no problem if DL decides to show HS nightly and for the parties. Problem with that is HS is one of the big draws for people to purchase tickets at the price they are asking. If DL makes HS a non exclusive party show then their sales will likely drop signifigantly.

I bought two nights worth of tickets, because I want to see HS. If they remove HS from the exclusive status as they advertised I will want a refund. I will then see HS 5 nights during my visit vs the two nights at the parties and will have a nice dinner at Napa Rose with my party savings.

I too would LOVE for them to start HS in Sept as we will also be at DLR for the first 5 days of official Halloween time! 

dsny1mom


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Sherry  I'm feeling a little bad for even posting the Al Lutz info on here. It's turned into quite the thing. Hopefully, Disney will release the official schedule soon, and we will see what exactly we are up against. Thanks for being level headed and patient through the whole thing.
> 
> 
> As the pp said tickets went on sale for AP & Disney Visa holders a while ago.



VictoriaAndMatt - no, don't feel bad at all!  Thank you for posting this message to me.  I really appreciate it!  If you hadn't posted the Lutz info, I would have posted it myself!  It's definitely worth discussing.  Speculating and hypothesizing are always fun things to do about all subjects on the DIS - weather, logos, etc.  It was certainly newsworthy, and I thank you for posting it, as a matter of fact, because it gave our little super thread a kick!  I've been with it since the beginning, through slow times and busy times, and this is a busier time as we approach the HalloweenTime season!

Yes, the official schedule will be released soon - probably through the Parks Blog but maybe through D23, which is where it came from last year in mid-July.  It will simply just a kind of itemization of the things that DLR has in store for HalloweenTime, i.e., the Halloween Round-Up, HMH, SMGG, Candy Corn Acres (if there is one this year), spooky treats and merchandise, etc., etc., and we will be able to tell by how Halloween Screams is addressed in this synopsis/agenda if it is an MHP exclusive or not.  The language they use should tell us.  Otherwise, it's entirely possible that Heather at the Parks Blog may post one of her updates which could essentially say what Al said, give or take a sentence and reworded a bit, without the dig at AP holders at the end, of course!!  Either one of those forms of HalloweenTime info is what I would consider an "official" word.

I just want to keep this thread from being a debate thread and maintain the upbeat vibe we have achieved thus far, and continue to share news and info, answer questions, show photos, etc.


----------



## Disney Dreams

dsny1mom said:


> ...I disagree on waiting to see what Disney says on this subject....


But, at the moment, there is nothing for them to comment on except something that was posted on a 3rd party site, by a non-Disney representative, who is writing about what he has been told by others.  If you were Disney, why would you waste your time acknowledging anything said in such a manner?  

As a Park visitor, why adjust your plans or get upset about something that has not even been published by Disney?  If I told you 9 months ago that I have heard from a reliable source that Captain EO from the 1980s was going to return, would you plan a trip around it until Disney announced it?  I certainly would not.



dsny1mom said:


> ... Al never puts up info on his site that hasn't been checked and triple checked from more than just one reliable source. If Al puts something in his update, that isn't quailfied as a rumor, then what Al is saying **is** what the current plan is 99.99 times out of 100. That's not to say Disney will, in the end, stick with their current plan, and that's why emailing NOW is the smartest thing to do.


But that is EXACTLY why there is no point in emailing Disney "NOW" (as you put it).  Al is reporting what he has heard from a variety of sources.  He is NOT Disney.  He is not reporting on behalf of Disney.  Things could have changed today in a meeting, or tomorrow, or never.  But why get worked up about something that is not yet fact?  Imho, the smartest thing to do is plan a Disney visit on facts directly from Disney, but that's just my view.



PHXscuba said:


> Seems to me the main reason "uninvited guests" would be staying around on MHP nights would be to see the fireworks, if they can't ride rides, collect treats, or get in picture opportunities....


I cannot even count how many times I have gone to Disneyland and never gone on a single ride.  Some of my best Disney days consist of wandering through the shops, sitting at the Rivers of America enjoying the view, the music, and people watching, taking photos, and simply soaking in the aptmosphere of the Park.  I can think of a LOT of reasons (as an uninvited guest) to stay around Disneyland on an evening in October without being allowed to ride a ride, collect treats or get in picture opps.

I won't address the title of "uninvited guests" except to say that if it is a mix-in, anyone with a valid park ticket on that day is "invited."  



dsny1mom said:


> ...For $260 I expect exclusivity of evey inch of DL during the official party hours.
> 
> ...There was no mention of this being a mix-in when I laid out my money. If they had told me nonticket holders would be allowed to stay in any part of DL I would not have purchased the tickets.





dsny1mom said:


> ...If they can not assure me that the Halloween party will be the excluse paid for event they advertised and that I paid for I will ask for a refund then and there.


Hmmm.... can you show me please where is said that the party IS exclusive?  Thanks.



dsny1mom said:


> I also brought up the scenario that some CMs may not even be checking wristbands as the night progressed....


WOW!  You wrote to Disney and told them that you are anticipating that their staff will not be doing their paid job 3 months from now?  Seriously?  Ummm.... that's rather harsh, don't you think?  That's akin to emailing a restaurant 3 months in advance before you go for dinner and bringing up the scenario that their servers may not wait tables for those with reservations later in the evening.  Why would you think 3 months prior to something happening that the people working that night won't be doing their job?  I just don't understand.

I don't know if you work, and if you DO, if you supervise people, but how would you react to someone writing to you asking if your employees will be doing their jobs when at work?



dsny1mom said:


> ...others, like myself, want Disney to share with me what the situation really is.


Then why not give them a chance to tell you, instead of reacting to third-party information?



dsny1mom said:


> ...Not even Disney is good enough to spin that concept [mix-in] without current ticket holders asking for a refund and severly hurting ticket sales going forward. I mean really, what could they say?


"Park guests with special Halloween event tickets will have exclusive access after 6pm to attractions, treat stations, and character meet 'n' greets."  Easy.



dsny1mom said:


> ...If they want it to be a mix in, so be it. I just want a refund for the exclusive party I paid for that they will not deliver. I can attend the mix in if I so chose. I will be inside DL all day that day so I can camp out in front of the castle from 6pm on and see HS for free.


So, since you said you aren't interested in the attractions, photos, or treat stations, I am curious why you paid $260?  For a fireworks show?


----------



## mom4princesses

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/dis...il?name=MickeysHalloweenPartySpecialOfferPage

Don't miss out on:
Exclusive viewing of the boo-tiful Halloween Screams fireworks spectacular
Exclusive access to nearly all Disneyland Park attractions, including all the Halloween-themed attractions such as Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday


----------



## dsny1mom

Disney Dreams said:


> But, at the moment, there is nothing for them to comment on except something that was posted on a 3rd party site, by a non-Disney representative, who is writing about what he has been told by others.  If you were Disney, why would you waste your time acknowledging anything said in such a manner?
> 
> As a Park visitor, why adjust your plans or get upset about something that has not even been published by Disney?  If I told you 9 months ago that I have heard from a reliable source that Captain EO from the 1980s was going to return, would you plan a trip around it until Disney announced it?  I certainly would not.
> 
> 
> But that is EXACTLY why there is no point in emailing Disney "NOW" (as you put it).  Al is reporting what he has heard from a variety of sources.  He is NOT Disney.  He is not reporting on behalf of Disney.  Things could have changed today in a meeting, or tomorrow, or never.  But why get worked up about something that is not yet fact?  Imho, the smartest thing to do is plan a Disney visit on facts directly from Disney, but that's just my view.
> 
> 
> I cannot even count how many times I have gone to Disneyland and never gone on a single ride.  Some of my best Disney days consist of wandering through the shops, sitting at the Rivers of America enjoying the view, the music, and people watching, taking photos, and simply soaking in the aptmosphere of the Park.  I can think of a LOT of reasons (as an uninvited guest) to stay around Disneyland on an evening in October without being allowed to ride a ride, collect treats or get in picture opps.
> 
> I won't address the title of "uninvited guests" except to say that if it is a mix-in, anyone with a valid park ticket on that day is "invited."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... can you show me please where is said that the party IS exclusive?  Thanks.
> 
> 
> WOW!  You wrote to Disney and told them that you are anticipating that their staff will not be doing their paid job 3 months from now?  Seriously?  Ummm.... that's rather harsh, don't you think?  That's akin to emailing a restaurant 3 months in advance before you go for dinner and bringing up the scenario that their servers may not wait tables for those with reservations later in the evening.  Why would you think 3 months prior to something happening that the people working that night won't be doing their job?  I just don't understand.
> 
> I don't know if you work, and if you DO, if you supervise people, but how would you react to someone writing to you asking if your employees will be doing their jobs when at work?
> 
> 
> Then why not give them a chance to tell you, instead of reacting to third-party information?
> 
> 
> "Park guests with special Halloween event tickets will have exclusive access after 6pm to attractions, treat stations, and character meet 'n' greets."  Easy.
> 
> 
> So, since you said you aren't interested in the attractions, photos, or treat stations, I am curious why you paid $260?  For a fireworks show?



There most certainly is something for Disney to comment on. I asked if the party would be a mix in or not. They need to give me an honest reply as they did not advertise the party as a mix in. Yes I would respond to any concern a guest would have, that's good customer service.

The reason I choose not to wait and ask these questions now is if they hear from enough party goers they may rethink the mix in if that is the plan. If a mix in was never in the plans no foul no harm. I will not be altering any of my plans until I get an answer I feel confident is the whole story regarding mix in vs exclusive. 

This is the first time I have ever emailed Disney and asked about anything. I am not willing to wait and see what they do or do not release about the exclusivity of the parties. IMHO if Disney doesn't know people are unhappy about a mix in for a party they stated would be exclusive they won't see any reason to change that plan, if it is their plan.

I won't show you were Disney said the party would be exclusive as mom4princesses already did.

Yes I mentioned that a lack of checking wristbands as the evening progressed is being mentioned on internet sites. So what? I didn't accuse CMs of not doing their jobs I asked what the standard would be.

Yes I work and I am the supervisor. If I recieved a call asking me if my employees would be doing their jobs I would want to know what lead to them asking that question and then I would releave any concerns they had. Again good customer service.

Yep if they don't mention that HS is exclusive for party goers that purchased tickets going forward then I will know for sure they renigged on their claim that HS would be exclusive to party guests. I'd much rather let them know now as a party guest how I feel about it and give them the opportunity to readjust their plan if it is to renig on their advertised claim. 

I paid the price to enjoy DL and HS without the teaming masses of people that showed up last year to see HS. If DLR intends to let those teaming masses in for the parties without them paying then they can refund my money. 

What I find most interesting is why you or anyone else is so concerned that other people are asking Disney to clarify if the parties will be mix ins or exclusive as they previously stated. So why is it that you are so concerned that I have asked for the clarification now as oppossed to waiting?

dsny1mom


----------



## AmyPond

I'm confused.  Why do you want a refund?  Because more people will be joining you for the fireworks?  There are so many good spots to see them, I don't see what the problem would be.

I really don't think you could get a refund anyway as typically the fine print will say something about "all things subject to change" blah blah blah or whatever.


----------



## dsny1mom

AmyPond said:


> I'm confused.  Why do you want a refund?  Because more people will be joining you for the fireworks?  There are so many good spots to see them, I don't see what the problem would be.
> 
> I really don't think you could get a refund anyway as typically the fine print will say something about "all things subject to change" blah blah blah or whatever.



I would want a refund if all of the elements of the party that were advertised as exclusive will be available to anyone that stays inside DL without having to pay for a ticket. Why should I pay to be able to be inside DL during the parties and see HS when others will get the same for no additional charge?

The shows, attractions, etc. are subject to change, however turning an advertised exclusive hard ticket event into a mix in event would not fall under the same umbrella of protection. 

dsny1mom


----------



## McQueenofHrts

Amy Pond..The problem with the fireworks viewing is people camp out for spots hours in advance. In theory, if party goers are "partying", then one may not be able to find the best spot when the fireworks begin.  I have been in DL during Halloween Screams and it was packed!!


Most importantly....
I may be off about what I am about to say, but it does appear that this thread is going in a negative direction.  It is no longer a  safe discussion about the possible party plans. It almost feels like dsny1mom is being attacked for her actions.  People are allowed to have different opinions.  We don't need to question everything a person has written or does.  Is she hurting anyone?  Nope.   Maybe the argument needs to be moved off this thread.  Let's heed Sherry E's advice and make this a positive thread again.

Peace out!


----------



## Disney Dreams

dsny1mom said:


> ...What I find most interesting is why you or anyone else is so concerned that other people are asking Disney to clarify if the parties will be mix ins or exclusive as they previously stated. So why is it that you are so concerned that I have asked for the clarification now as oppossed to waiting?
> 
> dsny1mom



Well, I suppose the simple answer to that is... I'm curious on your thought process.

You posted about it on a _discussion _board.  I have a differing opinion and was sharing my view in attempt to present thoughts that may allow you to see a different viewpoint.

I'm not "concerned" at all that you have asked for clarification.  I don't believe I said you shouldn't write to Disney.  If I feel I have been wrong, I do the same thing throughout my life, but no one has wronged you at this point.  I was just presenting my view and posing some questions as to why someone (you) would be so upset and would ask for answers on something that is not even fact yet - and expects a corporation to confirm or deny something based on speculation.  Disney may not even have made a final decision yet.

It is so opposite of how I would handle the situation, I suppose I am just curious on your thought process.  

- Dreams


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Sherry E said:


> :
> 
> I just want to keep this thread from being a debate thread and maintain the upbeat vibe we have achieved thus far, and continue to share news and info, answer questions, show photos, etc.



Me too Sherry! Many of you have been so helpful in helping me plan my upcoming trip. It's not easy planning this sort of thing from New Zealand and I have really appreciated ALL yours and others help.


----------



## Ratpatootie

I'm not understanding what this means:

"Earlier access to the Park beginning at 3:00 p.m. for Tuesday 6:00 p.m. events and 4:00 p.m. for Friday and Halloween 7:00 p.m. events"

Does that mean with my Halloween ticket that I can enter at 3pm?

Thanks in advance~


----------



## gkrykewy

Yes.


----------



## Sherry E

People are allowed their opinions on both sides of the issue - and that includes the ones who disagree with dsny1mom as well as the ones who agree.  In any case, this thread is for discussing and planning all things pertaining to HalloweenTime at DLR, and sharing info, photos, tips, breaking news, etc.  It's not really the forum for a debate.  But if you want to debate, take it elsewhere.  

No more of the negative tone.  It's enough.  I've worked hard on keeping this thread active since the beginning.  Others have worked hard to keep it lively and have made wonderful contributions and shared lots of info.  This thread is going to remain in our main planning sticky thread (where I put it) as a guideline for HalloweenTime planning, and then when we reach our page limit we will start the Halloween at DL super thread, Part 2.

From here on out, happy happy happy thoughts, upbeat, positive, friendly, good vibes all the way around...

Or as Mr. Roarke used to say on the old show _Fantasy Island_, "Smiles, everyone, smiles...."


----------



## srauchbauer

oh it's still only July I thought maybe if I went to bed early last night and slept and slept it would be October. I guess there is no such thing as a Disneyland Hibernation.  As the dwarfs would say "Off to work I go" 

Please remember Disney is a happy place with good memories.


----------



## Sherry E

srauchbauer said:


> oh it's still only July I thought maybe if I went to bed early last night and slept and slept it would be October. I guess there is no such thing as a Disneyland Hibernation.  As the dwarfs would say "Off to work I go"
> 
> Please remember Disney is a happy place with good memories.





Definitely good memories!  

I thought I would be in misery this summer, suffering through agonizingly hot weather, praying for HalloweenTime and Christmastime to come to DLR!  That's always what happens - in the peak of summer I am trying to do anything I can to make the holiday seasons get here quickly!  As it turns out, this summer (so far) in SoCal is turning out to be delightful (for me)!!  Nice, pleasant, comfortable temperatures!  It's barely summer weather at all.  Of course, this probably means that it will be 100 degrees in November, but it's wonderful right now!

And yet, I find that, even though I am enjoying the nice mild weather, I still want HalloweenTime to hurry and get here.  I keep thinking that DL may add some extra little 'surprises' to their line-up of decorations around the park this year (though I am still not sure what DCA has in store, as most of the focus is on World of Color).  I feel like they keep building it a bit each year, making it a little more elaborate over time.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## srauchbauer

Sherry E said:


> Definitely good memories!
> 
> I thought I would be in misery this summer, suffering through agonizingly hot weather, praying for HalloweenTime and Christmastime to come to DLR!  That's always what happens - in the peak of summer I am trying to do anything I can to make the holiday seasons get here quickly!  As it turns out, this summer (so far) in SoCal is turning out to be delightful (for me)!!  Nice, pleasant, comfortable temperatures!  It's barely summer weather at all.  Of course, this probably means that it will be 100 degrees in November, but it's wonderful right now!
> 
> And yet, I find that, even though I am enjoying the nice mild weather, I still want HalloweenTime to hurry and get here.  I keep thinking that DL may add some extra little 'surprises' to their line-up of decorations around the park this year (though I am still not sure what DCA has in store, as most of the focus is on World of Color).  I feel like they keep building it a bit each year, making it a little more elaborate over time.  I can't wait!!!



I hope DCA keeps it decorated, it would be a shame for all those great candycorns to stay in storage.  Last year our 2 year old son was convinced that candycorns grew on Palmtrees.  When we went to San Diego and there were no Candycorns  he had the hardest time trying to figure out where they were.  

I actually bought a bag of candycorn the other day because I was scrapping the Candy Corn Acres and it made me hungry for candycorn.


----------



## Sherry E

srauchbauer said:


> I hope DCA keeps it decorated, it would be a shame for all those great candycorns to stay in storage.  Last year our 2 year old son was convinced that candycorns grew on Palmtrees.  When we went to San Diego and there were no Candycorns  he had the hardest time trying to figure out where they were.
> 
> I actually bought a bag of candycorn the other day because I was scrapping the Candy Corn Acres and it made me hungry for candycorn.



Oh, how cute!  I can imagine the little guy was probably very confused as to why candy corn wasn't growing on trees and bushes all over, wherever he went!

Actually, I think I didn't put enough time in at DCA last year and really take in all the candy corn decorations.  Of course, you can't miss the giant one in DCA, and you may see some of the different candy corn plants around, but I don't think I noticed how detailed they got with putting them all over - in the trees and everything.  I guess I shouldn't expect anything less from Disney, given how detailed they are at Christmastime.  So I have to really spend more time observing the candy corn, I have to spend more time looking at all the different character pumpkins everywhere, and I definitely have to spend more time in the Round-Up.

I think the Round-Up is an overlooked gem during both Halloween and Christmastime for many people.  A lot of adults probably wont stop in there because they think it's just for kids, or they see lines and that scares them off.  But for anyone who appreciates Disney's great attention to detail, the Round-Up has some of the best details during both holiday seasons - and the carved character pumpkins are wonderful!!  During Christmastime, I love all the little trees and the reindeer decorations everywhere.


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, I thought I should clarify this for anyone who has no idea what I'm talking about when I have been saying that the official HalloweenTime agenda will be released very soon - probably on July 16th, but possibly before.  What I mean is that there will be a little itemization of what events/decorations/fireworks/MHP/Halloween-themed rides, spooky food or merchandise DLR plans to unveil, and they will likely post that on their website.  So far, we do not have the actual agenda for this year - there is only a vague llittle thing that could apply to any HalloweenTime year.  We don't have the updated list.

In addition to that little rundown of events, there will also be something like this text below, released either through D23 or possibly through the Disney Parks Blog - this is the official HalloweenTime "announcement," or press release, as it were, from last year, so this is what we will be looking for this year, and it should be out within the next week.  This will give us the full scoop on what the HalloweenTime plans are (this was from the D23 site in 2009):



> _Halloween Time Returns to Disneyland Resort!
> 
> 07.18.09 - Returning to life September 25 and continuing through November 1, Halloween Time brings fun for all ages to the Disneyland Resort with new screams at Space Mountain and a new, nightly fireworks show. Halloween Time offers families a chance to interact with some of Disney's most beloved characters, dressed in seasonal costumes at Disneyland and Disney's California Adventure parks. It also gives guests a unique opportunity to experience some spooky fun with Disney's more sinister characters, the Disney villains.
> 
> For older kids and adults, Halloween Time offers a new attraction: Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy in Tomorrowland at Disneyland. For the first time, riders will experience not only the thrill of flying through the galaxy, but the exhilaration of ghosts and ghouls screaming through space trying to contact them. Creepy creatures lurk around every turn as the eerie attraction provides thrilling drops like never before.
> 
> New this year is a fireworks spooktacular that will haunt the nighttime sky throughout the Halloween season. Jack Skellington, the Master of Scaremonies, invites everyone to join in the celebration, including a cast of Disney villains who get into the sprit with a wicked sense of fun.
> 
> Jack Skellington also returns to take over the Haunted Mansion and bring back "Haunted Mansion Holiday" to New Orleans Square in Disneyland. Transformed to a mix of Halloween spookiness and Christmas tradition, "Haunted Mansion Holiday" is inspired by the classic animated film Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas. Jack and his friends provide plenty of havoc and surprises as they celebrate the 40th Anniversary of the Haunted Mansion in their unusual style.
> 
> For not-so-scary fun, Halloween Time offers special pleasures for children and parents. Main Street, U.S.A. in Disneyland will again transform for the Pumpkin Festival, where more than 300 "non-identical" pumpkins will be on display in shop windows. Meeting favorite Disney characters will be easier than ever as they stop to greet guests at designated areas on Main Street, U.S.A. in Disneyland and Sunshine Plaza in Disney's California Adventure.special meet-and-greet areas will be located throughout Disneyland and Disney's California Adventure.
> 
> Also available throughout both parks are special Halloween treats, including enjoyable Halloween menu items such as Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash served in a dog dish in honor of Zero, Jack Skellington's beloved pet dog. Special Halloween Time gifts can be found in Disneyland Resort shops. Gifts include jack-o-lantern mouse ears and collectable pins depicting Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse and their friends in Halloween costumes.
> 
> Guests will enjoy spine-tingling fun in Disney's California Adventure at the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror, where a "supernatural" event happened on Halloween evening, 1939, forever haunting the building.
> 
> Also at Disney's California Adventure, Sunshine Plaza becomes "Candy Corn Acres." Mickey's pal Goofy is up to his tricks once again, attempting to wow the world with his unusual candy corn treats. Candy corn carrots, candy corn pumpkins and candy corn signs are just a few of the candy corn items Goofy is preparing.
> 
> Back by popular demand is "Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party," a one-of-a-kind celebration that returns to Disney's California Adventure for 12 nights in October (2, 8, 9, 15, 16, 21, 22, 23, 28, 29, 30 and 31). This separate ticket, nighttime event gives children and their families a chance to dress as their favorite princesses, goblins or heroes, and trick-or-treat throughout the park. It's the ideal environment to have fun, eat special holiday treats, play interactive games, listen to "spirited" music and watch a nightly character cavalcade that celebrates the season._


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> From here on out, happy happy happy thoughts, upbeat, positive, friendly, good vibes all the way around...
> 
> Or as Mr. Roarke used to say on the old show _Fantasy Island_, "Smiles, everyone, smiles...."



  
Thanks Sherry for keeping this thread on track. I, too, look forward to the fall. I grew up in the SFV and hated the hot summers. I now live in a beach city and love how nice it is, but still have to go to DL in the heat. The fall is one of my favorite times of the year. I love the cooler weather, colors of the fall and DL decked out for Halloween and then Christmas. It can't come quickly enough.


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry


----------



## haley's mom

So what characters are out ONLY for the party?  I am considering the party due to us being character hunters. Is it worth it? 

I know lots pf photos in this thread, but I want to know party specific.


----------



## PHXscuba

During the day last year, I believe there were a few villains out in a staged area near It's A Small World -- 2 to 4 at a time. Pictures are surely many, many pages back! Also Jack and Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas appeared near the HMH several times a day (we caught them just as they were leaving but Jack spoke to DS13!)

There were quite a few characters JUST out for the Halloween party when it was in DCA; it will be interesting to see how they spread them all out in a different venue.

*srauchbauer:* Love the candy corn comment! One of my favorite picture from DCA last Halloween was my four Arizona-bred kids in front of the candy-corn cactuses! Since candy corn are a guilty pleasure of mine, I _wish_ they grew on all the cactuses here!

PHXscuba,
praying for summer to be over so fall/Christmas weather can arrive!


----------



## Sherry E

haley's mom said:


> So what characters are out ONLY for the party?  I am considering the party due to us being character hunters. Is it worth it?
> 
> I know lots pf photos in this thread, but I want to know party specific.



Well, someone can correct me if I am wrong or if I'm forgetting some characters - and I am going to go back and look through the Halloween party pictures on this thread to refresh my memory of which characters were there - but, honestly, on my party night, the only character I could remember seeing that was not out in the daytime and was a party-exclusive (because he was removed from DL as a regularly-appearing character) was Jack Sparrow.  Most likely he will be at this year's version of the party.  

Oh - and the Stepsisters/Stepmother from Cinderella were at the party, and I don't think they were typically out in the park in the daytime.

Otherwise, all the characters I remember seeing at the Halloween party when I was there were characters that also seemed to be kind of 'visible' in either DCA or DL during the daytime throughout the Halloween season too.  Don Karnage, Frollo and Ratcliffe were out in the daytime posing for photos, and they are not typically out in DL during non-Halloween seasons, but they were not party-exclusive.  

And villains like Cruella, Captain Hook, Queen of Hearts, Jafar, etc., are at the party but also out in the daytime.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi Sherry, can you or someone help?
I have my ressies at the DL hotel and now need to get tickets.
I have both DVC and Did visa.
Where do I buy tkts from?
Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

Arizona Rita said:


> Hi Sherry, can you or someone help?
> I have my ressies at the DL hotel and now need to get tickets.
> I have both DVC and Did visa.
> Where do I buy tkts from?
> Thanks!



I think you can call 714-781-4400 and order the Mickey's Halloween Party tickets either using your Visa or DVC.  You meant the Halloween Party tickets and not regular park tickets, right?  Or did I totally misunderstand?


----------



## AmyPond

dsny1mom said:


> I would want a refund if all of the elements of the party that were advertised as exclusive will be available to anyone that stays inside DL without having to pay for a ticket. Why should I pay to be able to be inside DL during the parties and see HS when others will get the same for no additional charge?
> 
> The shows, attractions, etc. are subject to change, however turning an advertised exclusive hard ticket event into a mix in event would not fall under the same umbrella of protection.
> 
> dsny1mom



I see.  That makes sense.  Thank you for clarifying for me.



McQueenofHrts said:


> Amy Pond..The problem with the fireworks viewing is people camp out for spots hours in advance. In theory, if party goers are "partying", then one may not be able to find the best spot when the fireworks begin.  I have been in DL during Halloween Screams and it was packed!!
> 
> 
> Most importantly....
> I may be off about what I am about to say, but it does appear that this thread is going in a negative direction.  It is no longer a  safe discussion about the possible party plans. It almost feels like dsny1mom is being attacked for her actions.  People are allowed to have different opinions.  We don't need to question everything a person has written or does.  Is she hurting anyone?  Nope.   Maybe the argument needs to be moved off this thread.  Let's heed Sherry E's advice and make this a positive thread again.
> 
> Peace out!



I've only camped out for fireworks once in my life and that was because I wanted to video tape them.  Otherwise, I just stand where ever.  There really are tons of good spots, I think.  I imagine it would still be somewhat crowded during the party.  I think I read that they sell something like 20,000 tickets a night.  That sounds like a lot to me.

I've only been skimming the thread but I don't really see any attacks.  Just people with different opinions.  I think that it's possible to discuss and ask questions and get different opinions without getting into arguments or attacking people.  But I agree with Sherry, debates can be taken elsewhere so this place can stay nice.



srauchbauer said:


> I hope DCA keeps it decorated, it would be a shame for all those great candycorns to stay in storage.  Last year our 2 year old son was convinced that candycorns grew on Palmtrees.  When we went to San Diego and there were no Candycorns  he had the hardest time trying to figure out where they were.
> 
> I actually bought a bag of candycorn the other day because I was scrapping the Candy Corn Acres and it made me hungry for candycorn.



I haven't been to the parks during Fall decorations since 2006.  I don't remember if they had those candy corn decorations in 2006.  Does anyone know?  My memory isn't the greatest.

Speaking of my bad memory, I can't recall if I asked about Fall treats at places like Blue Ribbon Bakery.  Does anyone know if they have any sort of pumpkin muffins, cookies, or pastries?


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond - Blue Ribbon definitely sells the pumpkin raisin muffins with the Mickey pumpkin head stuck in the top.  They sell things like Halloween-themed cookies - things with pumpkins on them or in the shape of pumpkins, or with orange icing.  They may or may not sell cupcakes during the season (but if they don't, then you can get those at Marceline's or Pooh Corner), and I think they are also one of many places that sells the famous gingerbread cookies with mouse ears.

And then at other places in DLR (like the candy shops), you can get the candy apples with the Halloween theme, the holiday fudge, etc.

And at the Boudin Bakery in DCA, they sell pumpkin-shaped bread.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

AmyPond said:


> Speaking of my bad memory, I can't recall if I asked about Fall treats at places like Blue Ribbon Bakery.  Does anyone know if they have any sort of pumpkin muffins, cookies, or pastries?



Yes! They are my favorite part of fall at DL lol. They have pumpkin muffins, pumpkin cupcakes, pumpkin fudge, special Jack Skellington food at French Market, and more. Yum!


----------



## AmyPond

Now I'm hungry!

Fall is my favorite time of year.  I am really looking forward to getting some pumpking flavored treats in the parks.  

Sadly, with it being late September, it will probably still be pretty warm.    One of the things I love about Fall out where I live is the cooler temps.  But maybe if we're lucky it will cool down at least a tiny bit at night.

It's been so long since I've been to the parks in the Fall.  I long to get a warm beverage (do they have pumpkin spice lattes?) and a pumpkin treat...and then sit on a bench to people watch.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Yes! They are my favorite part of fall at DL lol. They have pumpkin muffins, pumpkin cupcakes, pumpkin fudge, special Jack Skellington food at French Market, and more. Yum!



VictoriaAndMatt - I must say that the seasonal treats are a big highlight for me during HalloweenTime and Christmastime!  I always set out with a plan - "I'm going to try this pumpkin thing in the afternoon, then I'm going to eat this peppermint goody at night, and then the next day I will get a holiday cookie," etc.  It never quite works out the way I had planned, and I don't end up eating all the goodies I thought I would be eating, but...I like knowing they are there!  I like seeing the festively decorated treats in the display cases, even if I don't eat them.  I like knowing that if I want to, I can always come back to this store or that store and grab a gingerbread man with ears, along with various holiday shortbread cookies.

There is something just so fun and decadent about being able to get a big gooey cinnamon roll and a pumpkin muffin from Blue Ribbon Bakery, grabbing a place to sit and sharing them with a friend while we take in the ambiance on Main Street!  I love peppermint ice cream to begin with, but it tastes better when I eat it at Disneyland!!


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Now I'm hungry!
> 
> Fall is my favorite time of year.  I am really looking forward to getting some pumpking flavored treats in the parks.
> 
> Sadly, with it being late September, it will probably still be pretty warm.    One of the things I love about Fall out where I live is the cooler temps.  But maybe if we're lucky it will cool down at least a tiny bit at night.
> 
> It's been so long since I've been to the parks in the Fall.  I long to get a warm beverage (do they have pumpkin spice lattes?) and a pumpkin treat...and then sit on a bench to people watch.



I think they do have pumpkin lattes and special holiday cider, too.

We have been having a very mild summer so far (and you know I hate hate hate heat, so this is even comfortable for me!).  So, in my mind, this means - though I am no meteorologist - that our high temperatures will be delayed and it will end up being 100 degrees in November!!  Oh, I hope not.  I hope this is just a mild year in general, and we don't get any freakish heat waves in late September/October and beyond.  

It's hard to get into the holiday spirit - and that's any holiday, Halloween or Christmastime - when it's hot outside.  I want to feel a chill in the air!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I have to admit that I'm completely clueless whether I should book MHP or not for my upcoming trip. I change my mind on what seems like an hourly basis. This will be my only chance to see DL during the Holloween season, so my question to my fellow DISer's is the MHP something that should absolutely be done at least once during your lifetime?? I have to admit that I'm not a huge Holloween fan, but am a rabid ameture photographer, and the main reason I'm going solo is so that I can take my time and get the finesse shots that I love taking with out the kids in tow. Either way I'm going to book Goofy's Kitchen as a surprise for the family's trip in Feb/11 (kids are clueless about the trip, as I told them August/11, snicker, snicker, snicker!!). Any help in making my decision easier would be appreciated. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> Now I'm hungry!
> 
> Fall is my favorite time of year.  I am really looking forward to getting some pumpking flavored treats in the parks.
> 
> *Sadly, with it being late September, it will probably still be pretty warm.    One of the things I love about Fall out where I live is the cooler temps.  But maybe if we're lucky it will cool down at least a tiny bit at night.*
> 
> It's been so long since I've been to the parks in the Fall.  I long to get a warm beverage (do they have pumpkin spice lattes?) and a pumpkin treat...and then sit on a bench to people watch.



I love how we all have our own preferences. The big downside for me for going in September and not this month as I originally intended was the weather. I want hot all day. But I'm a strange summer addict. I just like being able to wear shorts all day without getting goosebumps from the cold (goosebumps from the amazingness of being at DLR is something entirely different) and I can't do that in the fall. Or really in September because it does cool down at night and in the morning. I hate wearing pants at Disneyland!


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> I have to admit that I'm completely clueless whether I should book MHP or not for my upcoming trip. I change my mind on what seems like an hourly basis. This will be my only chance to see DL during the Holloween season, so my question to my fellow DISer's is the MHP something that should absolutely be done at least once during your lifetime?? I have to admit that I'm not a huge Holloween fan, but am a rabid ameture photographer, and the main reason I'm going solo is so that I can take my time and get the finesse shots that I love taking with out the kids in tow. Either way I'm going to book Goofy's Kitchen as a surprise for the family's trip in Feb/11 (kids are clueless about the trip, as I told them August/11, snicker, snicker, snicker!!). Any help in making my decision easier would be appreciated. Have a great day!
> 
> Trish



Well, probably better to toss it around in your mind for a while before buying a ticket and being stuck with it if you change your mind later!  At least you are thinking it through!

You know, it's tough call.  I'm still on the fence about whether or not the MHP being in DL this year is enough to lure me in to buy MHP tickets.  I keep changing my mind on it as well.

I think, if you have the money to go on one night and you know for a fact that you won't be back to DLR for Halloween season again, you should try going on one of the MHP nights.  I don't feel it's an 'every year' kind of thing for me, personally, but one time or once every couple of years sounds great to me.  

They will likely have special spooky projections up and maybe some extra things to photograph that they don't have out during the daytime.  I don't know what it will look like in DL, but in DCA it looked quite cool with the nighttime projections.  It would give you extra photo opportunities if nothing else.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sherry - I plan it out the same way! Dh and I agreed to have breakfast in the hotel room each morning (except one splurge day at Carnation Cafe), but I already informed him the first day I have to have a pumpkin muffin and I've added fall treats into our meal plan for the rest of the trip too. He always makes fun of me when I'm doing it, but appreciates it when we are there and don't miss anything we really wanted to try. We are already planning a Christmas trip in 2011 for DS and our future little one's birthdays. I've popped by the Christmastime thread a couple times and can't wait to try those goodies too. I haven't been to DL in December since my very first trip 6 years ago. 

As for the weather.... Any Anaheim weather has got to be better than here in Vegas. I'm currently melting by my pool in 104 degree heat. Lol


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's going to be fun when my DA and I go in October during the Halloweentime. I am looking forward to trying out the pumpkin treats at the resort and now am looking forward to the candy stations and see the Disney characters during MHP. I am still wondering if I get there around 4 on Oct. 1 would be a good time to show up for MHP and get ready for the party. I know that it starts at 4 on Friday, but it at least I could use the time to go around the park and take pictures while it is still daylight.

I am very curious of the weather when my DA and I are there? When i went to DL last September during the D23 Expo, it was kind of hot during that time and I am hoping that it would be a little bit cooler during my visit. Sometimes the weather in Sac is so unpredictable cause it can rain during the month or be hot.


----------



## PHXscuba

Mmm ... pumpkin and peppermint ... two of my favorite flavors. 

And yes, "fall" when it's not chilly is a little weird, even for me who grew up in So Cal. It doesn't seem like we should have baseball playoffs or Halloween without a nip in the air and a sweater. On the upside, most of my October visits to CA have had absolutely gorgeous weather for park touring (other than a little rain last year).

PHXscuba


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> I think they do have pumpkin lattes and special holiday cider, too.
> 
> We have been having a very mild summer so far (and you know I hate hate hate heat, so this is even comfortable for me!).  So, in my mind, this means - though I am no meteorologist - that our high temperatures will be delayed and it will end up being 100 degrees in November!!  Oh, I hope not.  I hope this is just a mild year in general, and we don't get any freakish heat waves in late September/October and beyond.
> 
> It's hard to get into the holiday spirit - and that's any holiday, Halloween or Christmastime - when it's hot outside.  I want to feel a chill in the air!



I'm with you...hot weather is no fun.  I dread Summer weather.  I really prefer Disneyland (and WDW) in the winter (January, specifically.)  But I decided to bite the bullet and make this September trip knowing it could be pretty warm.  At least it should be cooler back home so I'll still get some Fall weather.  I just miss seeing the Fall decorations so even if it's hot out, I plan on having a great time!



Belle Ella said:


> I love how we all have our own preferences. The big downside for me for going in September and not this month as I originally intended was the weather. I want hot all day. But I'm a strange summer addict. I just like being able to wear shorts all day without getting goosebumps from the cold (goosebumps from the amazingness of being at DLR is something entirely different) and I can't do that in the fall. Or really in September because it does cool down at night and in the morning. I hate wearing pants at Disneyland!



You're nuts!


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> You're nuts!



So I've been told!!


----------



## tink53

We're going to the Halloween party at DLR for the first time this year.  I'm so excited!  We aren't telling the kids, so it'll be a complete surprise.  I know people that have gone and while there are differences between DLR and WDW, I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## jaydoe

I have been to DL in October a few times.  Last year we took my daughter for her first visit to WDW in October and did the MNSSHP at the Magic Kingdom.  I'm curious if the party this year at DL will be similar? 

Also, Is this the first year they are doing the halloween party at DL instead of CA???


----------



## tink53

I believe so, jaydoe.


----------



## Disney Dreams

jaydoe said:


> I have been to DL in October a few times.  Last year we took my daughter for her first visit to WDW in October and did the MNSSHP at the Magic Kingdom.  I'm curious if the party this year at DL will be similar?
> 
> Also, Is this the first year they are doing the halloween party at DL instead of CA???



Yes, this is the first time that the party is at DL.  For that reason, it is a little difficult to answer your first question but....

I have attend MNSSHP and Mickey's Trick or Treat (the name of the event that used to be at DCA).  They are both similar in that:

- Character photo opps
- Treat stations
- Entertainment
- Halloween decor
- Rides

Not sure what specifically you are wondering about.  It's a fun Halloween party.

- Dreams


----------



## iKristin

YAY TOMORROW I GET INTO THE DOUBLE DIGITS (99 days) UNTIL HALLOWEEN AT DISNEYLAND!!!  It's coming people...it's coming


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> YAY TOMORROW I GET INTO THE DOUBLE DIGITS (99 days) UNTIL HALLOWEEN AT DISNEYLAND!!!  It's coming people...it's coming



Woo hoo!  99 days!!  HalloweenTime is rapidly approaching!!


----------



## Sherry E

Interesting bits of DIS holiday thread trivia for you all...

I know that many of the folks on this thread also hop over to our Christmas super thread here and there.  For a long time, the Christmas thread, by far, had many more views than the Halloween thread - like there was one point where the Halloween thread had 2600 views and the Christmas thread had 16,500 views.  They have both grown in number of views quite a bit, and the Halloween thread is still behind in overall number of views by quite a bit, but it is rapidly closing the gap and catching up to Christmas!

Also, even though Christmas still leads the way in terms of views of its super thread, there are more pages here on the Halloween thread.  This means there are more people posting and participating, I suppose.  That surprises me because the Christmas thread has been pretty active and popular for quite a while, and we probably have more photos posted on that thread than on this one.  Somehow, Halloween has surpassed Christmas in terms of pages!

Also, Halloween has gained steam in a much shorter period of time than the Christmas thread.  The Christmas thread has been around since last year.  The Halloween thread only began this year, and has grown in popularity in a much shorter period of time.  So again - Christmas may be leading the way with numbers of views, but Halloween has more pages and has grown much faster than Christmas has!

It will be interesting to see if the Halloween thread picks up steam as people start to actually go to DLR for HalloweenTime - in other words, will they all come back and post photos and reviews here - or if it will die down a bit after the trips have been completed and people no longer need to plan for HalloweenTime.  At that point, maybe the Christmas thread will have a big surge in activity as folks begin to map out their Yuletide DLR plans.


----------



## AmyPond

I wonder how many pages we'll be up to by the time Halloween rolls around.  I'm guessing....A LOT!  LOL!

Is there a way to see who the most active posters in the thread are?


----------



## AmyPond

These are the people with 10 posts or more in this thread - 

(My current name and my old user name are both there.  Woohoo!)

User Name Posts 
Sherry E  312 
iKristin  83 
Belle Ella  74 
Vala  41 
PHXscuba  34 
3Minnies1Mickey  30 
AmyPond  28 
BELLEDOZER  25 
Tablefor5  24 
Diznygrl  18 
srauchbauer  17 
mom4princesses  17 
PeytonSdiz  16 
VictoriaAndMatt  16 
mvf-m11c  15 
kiwitinkerbell  13 
Disney Dreams  12 
haley's mom  11 
amamax2  11 
mmmears  10 
Mommy2PrincessAbby  10 
tdashgirl  10


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice with all the posts from all the different DISers on the Halloween thread. Looks like you will add one more post from me. 

We are all looking forward to the Halloweentime in the next couple of months with MHP, the decorations and the Halloween treats.

I just finally booked a room at the GCH and the price was not bad with the AP for $228 a night for the standard room type. I was hesitating to stay at the GCH, but on the first night of MHP in October, I decided it would not be a bad idea to stay at the GCH for the first time since I have stayed at the GCH when it opened in 2001.


----------



## Belle Ella

I have a posting problem ...


----------



## amamax2

AmyPond said:


> These are the people with 10 posts or more in this thread -



So excited I am on the list, too!  

But AmyPond, how did you figure this out?  Please don't tell me you counted....


----------



## Flitterific

amamax2 said:


> So excited I am on the list, too!
> 
> But AmyPond, how did you figure this out?  Please don't tell me you counted....



LOL.  That's what I was wondering about as well.  Hopefully there's a very cool search function that I am not aware of


----------



## srauchbauer

you all are so great with info that I am hoping you will be able to help me figure out how to put my ticker in my signature line.


----------



## AmyPond

Oh heck no...I didn't count!  

If you go to the Disneyland board - http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=26

Look to the right where it says "replies" and there's a number underlined.  Click that number.  It shows you who posted (and how many times) for each thread.


----------



## Belle Ella

It's making me want to go see who the top posters on my TR are, I love figuring out the silly little things like that.


----------



## Sherry E

I knew that iKristin and Vala and probably PHXscuba would be right at the top with me because they have been on this thread since the beginning, but I'm actually surprised that Belle Ella is up there too, as she joined much later (I thnk?) and it didn't seem like she had posted that much!!  Way to go, Jazz!!

Well, that's really cool to know!  Thanks for figuring that out and posting it for us, AmyPond!!  I will have to figure out the same thing for the Christmas thread - but really, this Halloween super thread is totally catching up to Christmas in views, and it has already passed it in pages and number of posts, so it will be very interesting to see what happens between now and Halloween, and then as soon as HalloweenTime ends.  I imagine the Christmas thread will pick up a lot of steam pretty soon.

Well, I think this calls for a good round of HalloweenTime Information Boogie:


----------



## Belle Ella

I usually tend to post in quick succession  It's all part of my master plan for a takeover?


----------



## iKristin

Wow I post a lot in here hahaha, and last year I was just a newbie to Disboards


----------



## Sherry E

Just for fun/reference/comparison, here are the Christmas stats.  Again, I'm at the top of the list.  I told you all that I worked hard to keep this thread and the Christmas one active and full of info, and the proof is in the numbers!!  These have been my pet projects!  I did cut the list after the '5' posts, because it was too long, so I ended it with Mary Jo's name.

Sherry E - 230
tksbaskets - 64
smiley_face2  25
Kayla's Mom - 23
amamax2 - 21
deejdigsdis - 19
azdisneylover - 17
DisneySuiteFreak - 17
mariezp - 16
ado121 - 15
Flitterific - 15
specialks - 14
jnjusoioa - 14
bumbershoot - 12
aussietravellers - 11
Christina-B-Na - 11
Disneylvrforever - 11
3TinksAndAnEeyore - 8
Desert Dwellers - 8
3Minnies1Mickey - 8
sierranevada - 8
Disney Dreams - 7
AttilaTheHun - 6
Kevenswife2 - 5
mitchwebb - 5
liesel - 5
mvf-m11c -5
jessicaerv - 5
Mary Jo - 5


----------



## PHXscuba

I think I must have the record for "number of posts with no Halloween trip planned!"  I had so much fun last year that I guess I can't let go! 

Sadly, most of my affection will be going to the Christmas thread, because BFF and I are planning a girls' weekend in December!!

But don't worry, I'll still be around. Love to see what they do with the place this year.

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I usually tend to post in quick succession  It's all part of my master plan for a takeover?



Muahahahahahahahaha!!  The evil plot has been revealed!!


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> I think I must have the record for "number of posts with no Halloween trip planned!"  I had so much fun last year that I guess I can't let go!
> 
> Sadly, most of my affection will be going to the Christmas thread, because BFF and I are planning a girls' weekend in December!!
> 
> But don't worry, I'll still be around. Love to see what they do with the place this year.
> 
> PHXscuba



Yeah, it's always fun to see the pictures even when you can't be there.  But onward to Christmastime it will be for you!!

I don't have an official HalloweenTime trip planned yet, either.  I mean, I know I will go at some point (after TSMM opens back up on 10/10), but I don't have any set date.  So I'm just posting and yapping for the sake of yapping!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I always love taking pictures around the DLR and I am looking forward to taking a lot of pictures during the Halloweentime and show them on this thread.


----------



## AmyPond

I'm kind of sad our trip is so close to the beginning of the Halloween Time stuff.  It would have been nice to see some people's photos right before we go.  But I don't know how many people will be going, getting home, and posting photos between the 17th and 24th.  I'm guessing not many.

I will hopefully post some photos when we return from our trip.  I'm also going to to "live" updates on facebook and twitter.  I am a super nerd!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

AmyPond said:


> I'm kind of sad our trip is so close to the beginning of the Halloween Time stuff.  It would have been nice to see some people's photos right before we go.  But I don't know how many people will be going, getting home, and posting photos between the 17th and 24th.  I'm guessing not many.
> 
> I will hopefully post some photos when we return from our trip.  I'm also going to to "live" updates on facebook and twitter.  I am a super nerd!



I'm going to be there the 15th-19th and plan on taking lots of pics this trip. I'm pregnant so I already warned the family this is going to be a much more slow paced mellow trip with lots of people watching and enjoying the scenery of the parks. I will make sure to post them as soon as possible. I can't remember if my motel has wifi, but if they do I can even post some the night of the 17th.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, my first day wont be until the 23rd, but I'll have something posted that night. I'm going to try and at least get 1 photo per night while I'm there up. Maybe more. I've got at least one follower over on my PTR who will be leaving soon after I get back and is hoping to see some of it before she leaves. But at least there will be others posting them before October 1st. And I'll definitely have stuff up on Facebook for those who have me there.

Hoping to meet a few more DIS'ers as well. One of my pfavorite parts of past trips.


----------



## iKristin

I have all my halloween photos on page 3 and 4 of my photos on Facebook if anyone wants to look  They're open for anyone to see as long as you have a Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/iKristin


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hey Sherry, just wanted to say thanks for the info! Now we have our hotel room, DLH and DH bought the tickets today!
We will be ther for a very quick trip, Friday~Sun, 15th-17th.


----------



## mom4princesses

Didn't think my name would be on the list.  Wow have I posted that much.  I don't usually post much but my family loves DLR Halloween time so this is the first thing I check everyday, okay 3/4 times a day. 

What a fun post and great mix-up of things on the thread.  Thanks AmyPond for making me smile again when reading this thread.  Not to forget everyone else who make this a great place for Halloween info, Sherry E to name just one.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I wanna join in the creepy dancing guy again!!!!


----------



## fhtpdw20

Happy Haunts Tour is now showing on the official Disney site.  I called about dates and times and was told they are not in the computer yet.  Anyone do the tour last year?


----------



## joeysmommy

fhtpdw20 said:


> Happy Haunts Tour is now showing on the official Disney site.  I called about dates and times and was told they are not in the computer yet.  Anyone do the tour last year?



Thanks for posting.
We're doing the Happy Haunts Tour for our trip this year. Can;t sign up til Sept 1st.
We did the holiday tour in Nov 2 years a go and the kids loved it. The best perk is getting to jump the line on rides with the tour group

The CM said the rides included for certain on this tour are Space Mountain, HM and TOT.

Now I just have to decide if I want to skip WOC to do the tour.

Here's what the website says:

Disney's Happiest Haunts Tour
Join a mysterious tour guide for an evening of spooky storytelling and playful mischief as the sun sets during Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort. Get into the "spirit" of the season on an elusive ghost hunt through Disneyland Park and Disney's California Adventure Park. Available seasonally.
Call (714) 781-4400 to book your tour up to one month in advance. Guests under age 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I always love taking pictures around the DLR and I am looking forward to taking a lot of pictures during the Halloweentime and show them on this thread.



And we can't wait to see all of your Halloween photos here in this thread!



Arizona Rita said:


> Hey Sherry, just wanted to say thanks for the info! Now we have our hotel room, DLH and DH bought the tickets today!
> We will be ther for a very quick trip, Friday~Sun, 15th-17th.



You're very welcome, Arizona Rita!  That's great!  It should be a wonderful time.  A good 2 or 3 days is quick to some, but it's plenty to get the full spirit and atmosphere of the season.  So it was the MHP tickets that you needed, and not regular park tickets (because you were using your Visa or DVC)?  And you're going to the MHP on the night of the 15th?



mom4princesses said:


> Didn't think my name would be on the list.  Wow have I posted that much.  I don't usually post much but my family loves DLR Halloween time so this is the first thing I check everyday, okay 3/4 times a day.
> 
> What a fun post and great mix-up of things on the thread.  Thanks AmyPond for making me smile again when reading this thread.  Not to forget everyone else who make this a great place for Halloween info, Sherry E to name just one.



  Thank you, Mom4princesses, for being a big part of this thread!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I wanna join in the creepy dancing guy again!!!!



Woo hoo!  Creepy dancing guy!!  HalloweenTime Information Boogie!!






fhtpdw20 said:


> Happy Haunts Tour is now showing on the official Disney site.  I called about dates and times and was told they are not in the computer yet.  Anyone do the tour last year?





joeysmommy said:


> Thanks for posting.
> We're doing the Happy Haunts Tour for our trip this year. Can;t sign up til Sept 1st.
> We did the holiday tour in Nov 2 years a go and the kids loved it. The best perk is getting to jump the line on rides with the tour group
> 
> The CM said the rides included for certain on this tour are Space Mountain, HM and TOT.
> 
> Now I just have to decide if I want to skip WOC to do the tour.
> 
> Here's what the website says:
> 
> Disney's Happiest Haunts Tour
> Join a mysterious tour guide for an evening of spooky storytelling and playful mischief as the sun sets during Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort. Get into the "spirit" of the season on an elusive ghost hunt through Disneyland Park and Disney's California Adventure Park. Available seasonally.
> Call (714) 781-4400 to book your tour up to one month in advance. Guests under age 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.




Thank you, fhtpdw20 and joeysmommy for psoting that info!  This means, as little bits of info are starting to trickle in and hit the website, we are fast approaching the big reveal - which is the "official" HalloweenTime announcement/press release/agenda.  It's coming, folks!!  Between now and Friday is when we will have the full roster of HalloweenTime fun!!

Remember, this is what we are looking for - the official information will probably come in two forms: there will be a synopsis - almost like a 'bullet points' list, in a way - that lists all the highlights of the HalloweenTime season, including Candy Corn Acres, Haunted Mansion Holiday, sppoky treats and merchandise, Villains, etc., etc.  This will probably go up on the DLR website, but it may trickle out first through D23, who gets it from Disney insiders.  

And then - perhaps, more importantly - there will be the press release sort of announcement (an example of which I posted on Page 75 of this thread) that explains in greater detail everything that's happening for the season.  This will probably be released from the Disney Parks Blog first, but if not, it will probably come through the D23 wires again!!

So keep your eyes peeled, as that info is coming any day now!!


----------



## amamax2

joeysmommy said:


> Thanks for posting.
> We're doing the Happy Haunts Tour for our trip this year. Can;t sign up til Sept 1st.
> We did the holiday tour in Nov 2 years a go and the kids loved it. The best perk is getting to jump the line on rides with the tour group
> 
> The CM said the rides included for certain on this tour are Space Mountain, HM and TOT.
> 
> Now I just have to decide if I want to skip WOC to do the tour.
> 
> Here's what the website says:
> 
> Disney's Happiest Haunts Tour
> Join a mysterious tour guide for an evening of spooky storytelling and playful mischief as the sun sets during Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort. Get into the "spirit" of the season on an elusive ghost hunt through Disneyland Park and Disney's California Adventure Park. Available seasonally.
> Call (714) 781-4400 to book your tour up to one month in advance. Guests under age 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.



Wow - this sounds so cool!  Will it run the whole Halloween season (ie in Sept too?) or just Oct like the Halloween party?  Any idea the price?


----------



## Belle Ella

joeysmommy said:


> Thanks for posting.
> We're doing the Happy Haunts Tour for our trip this year. Can;t sign up til Sept 1st.
> We did the holiday tour in Nov 2 years a go and the kids loved it. The best perk is getting to jump the line on rides with the tour group
> 
> The CM said the rides included for certain on this tour are Space Mountain, HM and TOT.
> 
> Now I just have to decide if I want to skip WOC to do the tour.
> 
> Here's what the website says:
> 
> Disney's Happiest Haunts Tour
> Join a mysterious tour guide for an evening of spooky storytelling and playful mischief as the sun sets during Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort. Get into the "spirit" of the season on an elusive ghost hunt through Disneyland Park and Disney's California Adventure Park. Available seasonally.
> Call (714) 781-4400 to book your tour up to one month in advance. Guests under age 18 must have parent or guardian permission to call.



I've been thinking about doing a tour for this years trip and was slightly interested in doing the Happy Haunts Tour. The only thing being I have no interest in riding SM (GG overlay or not) or TOT. Do you think that would be a total bust? Di they still do the WIWF tour during the holidays? Sorry if that's a dumb question, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Wow - this sounds so cool!  Will it run the whole Halloween season (ie in Sept too?) or just Oct like the Halloween party?  Any idea the price?



I think the tour happens all HalloweenTime season long, including September.  I could be wrong, but it seems like I recall that from previous years.


----------



## iKristin

Morning. It's morning everyone!! Today's the day!! The sun is shining, the tank is clean and i only have 99 days until disneyland


----------



## Belle Ella

DOUBLE DIGITS!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Double digits to Hallwoeentime.  And all the great Halloween treats. Very excited about this trip to DL this year.


----------



## iKristin

about dang time!! lol i've only been counting down since it was 355 days hahaha


----------



## Belle Ella

I know the feeling! I was counting down my July trip from about day 200, finally got into double digits and beyond and had to restart the countdown at 200 or so again when my plans changed to late September!! It's nice to feel like we're making progress.


----------



## iKristin

yep lol, I booked the trip as soon as I got back last October from that trip haha. My plan was to actually move out of state buuuut I chose Disneyland over moving


----------



## Belle Ella

Who wouldn't pick Disneyland over moving out of state. Oh, yeah. CRAZY PEOPLE! 

I'm just so ecstatic this October trip will really be happening. I remember talking about it with Sherry 'round these parts and how much I've always wanted to. But I was already going in early September last year and was planning on a 55th Anniversary trip this month. Those plans falling through were such a blessing in disguise!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I just booked my October trip just last month after I got back from my June trip. A nice man that I was waiting for WoC on the 2nd night of my trip, he told me that I should go to DL during the Halloweentime and see the decorations and mostly Halloween Screams. I wanted to do a DL trip in October ever since last year. I knew about the Halloweentime at DL in October, but I couldn't find the time, until I got a open time for work that month and now I am talking about it.


----------



## iKristin

Nice! Well i'm hoping to move back to California next year so that I can be closer and actually use my annual pass more than once a year lol


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> Who wouldn't pick Disneyland over moving out of state. Oh, yeah. CRAZY PEOPLE!
> 
> I'm just so ecstatic this October trip will really be happening. I remember talking about it with Sherry 'round these parts and how much I've always wanted to. But I was already going in early September last year and was planning on a 55th Anniversary trip this month. Those plans falling through were such a blessing in disguise!



HEY!  Then you're calling _ME_ crazy!    I happily moved out of California.  The only thing I miss is going to Disneyland once a week.  I just couldn't stay there for that though.  While I miss it, I know I can visit so it's okay.


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> HEY!  Then you're calling _ME_ crazy!    I happily moved out of California.  The only thing I miss is going to Disneyland once a week.  I just couldn't stay there for that though.  While I miss it, I know I can visit so it's okay.



Naw, you're not crazy. Unless you canceled a trip just for the move 

If I ever move it had better be closer to DL. I love CA too much to leave.


----------



## AmyPond

Nah.  We still had annual passes when we moved away though.  I miss it.

Cleaning out my glove box in my car today.  Found this.  We haven't been in the parks during Fall since 2006.....

(It's blurry because I took it from my phone.  Sorry it's kind of big.)


----------



## NorCalPrincess

Hello everyone, I have been watching from the sidelines since this thread only had 2 pages. I guess I am really not much of a poster. Everything I want to know or could reply to gets taken care of by all of the other wonderful folks who know their DL stuff anyway.  I just cannot contain my excitement any longer. I am going to have the most fabulous October and enjoy my Birthday at DL during Halloween time. Couldnt get any better! 

My mom and I are going alone...no children...no DH. Its been years since I have went without kids in tow. We are arriving on a Monday afternoon and leaving Sat late morning. We are planning on attending MHP and would also like to see WOC. I am hoping that WOC is shown more often then just the weekends... like maybe the nights that DL closes early for MHP. We would rather end our last night with MHP if possible. Anyway just sharing my dream. I can't wait until next Friday!


----------



## Belle Ella

Hi Brandy!!!

Okie dokies. Gotta save this thread from the depths of page 1 before we get bumped to page 2!!


----------



## iKristin

bumpity bump bump bump!!! IT'S COMING!!!


----------



## srauchbauer

okay  we just spent the last hour trying to decide on a hotel and we just can't decide:  here are the three that we are thinking about.  Please put your 2 cents in I want a hotel that we will be safe, clean  and get a good night sleep.

Choices:
Anaheim Plaza Inn & Suites:  very affordable (a little concerning considering how close it is to the main gate)

Best Western Park Place Inn:  like the location and free breakfast price a little high (is it worth it)

Fairfield:  Part of Costco deal, but can't seem to get a good answer on how far a walk it is.

 Just curious how the above three compare to the  Desert Palms, we stayed there last year  and it was an okay hotel would stay again if a deal was found. 

Please please please give me some advise this is the hardest part of planning.  I love a good deal (like most people) but I want a good night sleep.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sorry, I'm no help. Outside of the resort hotels I've only stayed at the Howard Johnson. :


----------



## AmyPond

I've only stayed at the Anaheim Plaza (three times.)  I think it really depends on your standards.  Some people wouldn't like it because it's older and more run down.  But for us, that's not a big deal.  I have photos in my blog.  If you'd like to see them, just send me a PM.

I like it because it's only 10 minutes to the gate.  I also like that the rooms have a fridge and microwave.  The pool is big too.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have only stayed at BWPPI, I never stayed at either of the two hotels, I heard good reviews of FFI and Anaheim Plaza is a very cheap hotel on Harbor Blvd. 

BWPPI is best known as the one of the closest hotel to the DLR that is not operate by the Disney company. It is not a very decorated hotel like FFI, some people call it a motel than a hotel, but if people don't care about decorations, this is the hotel to pick. The hotel also has a variety of different types of rooms to choose from at BWPPI. The short distance is really a big difference when we go to the parks early in the morning and come back later in the afternoon to rest and go back later to the parks in the evening. It's about a 5 min walk to entrance from the hotel. It come with continental breakfast and you go Captain Kidd's restaurant upstairs for the continental breakfast. BWPPI has only a small pool and a spa. BWPPI just put in a self parking fee and so it costs to leave a car at the hotel than in the past.

I have never stayed at the FFI or Anaheim Plaza. But if I would choose out of those two instead of BWPPI, I would choose FFI because of its good reviews of being clean and good price on certain months and you can view DL on the higher floors. It is about a 8-9 min walk from FFI to the DLR entrances.


----------



## srauchbauer

thank you all for our great advice I am going to sleep on it it is time to sleep.  Okay I will probably toss n turn and come back down to see what more people have said.


----------



## iKristin

I've only stayed at HoJo...this trip I'm doing Park Vue Inn so that'll be a new experience. The location is awesome though so that's what made the choice for me!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I have only stayed at HOJO's too, and our family loves staying there. It's clean, the staff are friendly and always willing to give you a hand, and the pirate play area our kids love. They can't wait to go back and stay there again next year with our surprise trip to the mouse in Feb/11. Hate to say it, but we'll never stay anywhere else, as we enjoy staying at HOJO's so much.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Has anything been announced yet for the MHP tickets? I know they go on sale on Friday. Is $54 the official price?


----------



## I'm mikey

Hi everybody. We've been to disneyland many times, but this year will be our first visit during the halloween season. Thanks to info we found on here, we pre-purchased tickets for MHP for october 5th with our disney visa card.


----------



## jaylensmom

If you've already purchased your tickets...how much have you paid for your tickets?  I just called and they said that the price are $54 and  $59 for AP and Disney Visa card holders....I'm looking at 10/29 and they are $59...The only date they had as $44 was 10/1....I just wanted to verify before I paid for them....


----------



## iKristin

I paid 44 bucks for the 19th and 54 bucks for the 22nd, bought three of each date.


----------



## gkrykewy

$44 for 10/1


----------



## sweetchurro

first time poster....

I can't wait for the Halloween Nights to be in the Disneyland Park! I'm actually so excited, I'm having a custom made snow white costume that matches the ones that are used in the parks, so I can wear it by the castle and the wishing well.....totally a dream of mine....

And ghost galaxy is one of my favorite holiday rides and I'm a bit sad that I won't be able to just go to disneyland when I feel like riding it at night but the snow white thing will be totally worth it......


----------



## haley's mom

jaylensmom said:


> If you've already purchased your tickets...how much have you paid for your tickets?  I just called and they said that the price are $54 and  $59 for AP and Disney Visa card holders....I'm looking at 10/29 and they are $59...The only date they had as $44 was 10/1....I just wanted to verify before I paid for them....




What phone number did you call?  I've tried calling 4 times now. Each time they say they cannot do Disney visa. One time they said I could then quoted me an outrageous price for shipping.


----------



## I'm mikey

We paid $44 per ticket, plus $5 for USPS shipping for tuesday october 5. The gentleman i spoke with on the phone said tuesday night events were $44 and friday nights were $54, but oct 29 and oct 31 would be $59. the phone number i called is  1-714-781-4400


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Is that $44 a special AP price? I am not an AP holder, but I am planning on getting tickets on Friday for Oct 5th.


----------



## jaylensmom

haley's mom said:


> What phone number did you call?  I've tried calling 4 times now. Each time they say they cannot do Disney visa. One time they said I could then quoted me an outrageous price for shipping.



I called 1-714-781-4400...I have a Disney Visa and I was able to purchase...well almost since I wanted to verify the price that everyone else has paid for the tickets...The shipping I was quoted was only $5 I believe...


----------



## jaylensmom

I'm mikey said:


> We paid $44 per ticket, plus $5 for USPS shipping for tuesday october 5. The gentleman i spoke with on the phone said tuesday night events were $44 and friday nights were $54, but oct 29 and oct 31 would be $59. the phone number i called is  1-714-781-4400



Oh bummer...I got a Disney Visa thinking I was going to get a discount...I guess I should've just purchased them then...Off to do that now...


----------



## srauchbauer

I can't help with the ticket price - but thinking i better get my bum in gear and get them ordered.

Also I have been reading some travel guides and read about the Hook resturant wondering if anybody has eaten there and how is it.

One more question for this post DD age 5 was wondering if there are any good Informational books about Disney for kids.  She is looking for a picture book with some info.


----------



## jaylensmom

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Is that $44 a special AP price? I am not an AP holder, but I am planning on getting tickets on Friday for Oct 5th.



I believe it was an advance purchase price for AP holder, Disney Visa holder, DVC members but obviously it's not for all days even if you purchase in advance...Correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## jaylensmom

srauchbauer said:


> I can't help with the ticket price - but thinking i better get my bum in gear and get them ordered.
> 
> Also I have been reading some travel guides and read about the Hook resturant wondering if anybody has eaten there and how is it.
> 
> One more question for this post DD age 5 was wondering if there are any good Informational books about Disney for kids.  She is looking for a picture book with some info.



No advice here but I'm envious you could tell your  5 year old...my DS5 would ask me every single day when we are going so it's definitely going to be a surprise for him...


----------



## mvf-m11c

You should read Sherry E information on Halloweentime here: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37193207&postcount=925 It is also on this thread on pg 62, post #925


----------



## srauchbauer

jaylensmom said:


> No advice here but I'm envious you could tell your  5 year old...my DS5 would ask me every single day when we are going so it's definitely going to be a surprise for him...



oh there have been mornings when she wakes up and asks - but I have told her about other important dates that must come first.  School, birthdays things like that.

She loves to help plan things she wants to help with choosing rides and food.


----------



## mvf-m11c

jaylensmom said:


> I believe it was an advance purchase price for AP holder, Disney Visa holder, DVC members but obviously it's not for all days even if you purchase in advance...Correct me if I'm wrong...



Right now you can purchase the MHP tickets if you have an AP, Disney Visa and DVC member right now. They have 3 different prices for advance purchase of $44 a ticket on specific days mostly on Tuesdays, $54 a ticket on Fridays and $59 a ticket for Oct. 29 & 31.

I have already got my MHP tickets for Oct 1 for $44 a ticket with my AP. I have ordered it online on the AP website.


----------



## amamax2

sweetchurro said:


> first time poster..../QUOTE]
> 
> Had to say "Welcome!!!" to the thread and tell you how much I LOVE the picture of you all jumping with Tigger!  Did the CM take that for you on your camera?


----------



## dsny1mom

I got tired of waiting for an email reply to my questions about the Halloween Party so Friday I called DL GR and this afternoon Disney Guests Relations returned my call. 

I had explained my concerns to the CM that answered on Friday and she took my name and  number and said she would talk to the correct department and get back to me. 

She called back today and said they had been getting a good number of calls from concerned ticket holders and potential ticket purchasers. She was VERY nice and said since I had purchased multiple nights of the party and since I am coming such a distance she wanted to make sure she talked to the people that were in charge of the parties so she could give me as much info as possible. 

She went on to say they are working on a plan to make sure day guests are not intermixed with party attendees. She said the plan won't be final until they know the number of guests attending the parties. She went on to say there will most likely be a clearing of DL as the event is a ticketed event and will not be treated as a mix in. She further said all ticketed guests may be asked to go to a specific area of DL so nonticket holders can be ushered out. She also said there is a possibility that day guests may be allowed to stand at the end of MS in and around Town Square for a distant view of HS. Nothing has been finalized but she did say it is understandable that party guests are concerned and that they are treating the Halloween parties as a ticketed event and will be taking the necessary steps to assure day guests will not be mixed in with the party guests.

I asked if she thought they would have a deffinate plan by the start of Halloweentime at DL and she said they should. I asked if it would be possible for me to inquire about the plan when I am at DL in late Sept and she said that would be the best thing to do. 

She then asked me how I felt about day guests being allowed to view HS at the end of MS. I told her I'm not sure how I feel as the party was advertised as HS being exclusive to party guests. I told her I'm not so sure the price of the party is justified if their claim of exclusivity isn't met. I told her I'd really have to think about it and if the party elements aren't exclusive as they were advertised I *might* be asking for a refund for atleast one of my nights as I'd be able to view HS from TS.  Again she said she understands and would pass my feelings, as a current ticket holder, on.

I may still get an email response and if i do I will post what it says.

I will be sure to ask at City Hall, in Sept, what the final plan is to make sure the Halloween Party is attended by paying guests only, unless they announce their plan. 

I am SOOOO gald I and others have emailed and called. Apparently DL wants to make sure their Halloween Party guests are happy campers. It really doesn't matter if the report on the other site was accuarate or not. What is important is is it sounds as if DL is going to treat the Halloween Parties as the exclusive events they advertised. IMHO it was equally important that DL knows how party guests would feel if day guests would be mixed into the ticketed event.

dsny1mom


----------



## srauchbauer

dsny1mom said:


> I got tired of waiting for an email reply to my questions about the Halloween Party so Friday I called DL GR and this afternoon Disney Guests Relations returned my call.
> 
> I had explained my concerns to the CM that answered on Friday and she took my name and  number and said she would talk to the correct department and get back to me.
> 
> She called back today and said they had been getting a good number of calls from concerned ticket holders and potential ticket purchasers. She was VERY nice and said since I had purchased multiple nights of the party and since I am coming such a distance she wanted to make sure she talked to the people that were in charge of the parties so she could give me as much info as possible.
> 
> She went on to say they are working on a plan to make sure day guests are not intermixed with party attendees. She said the plan won't be final until they know the number of guests attending the parties. She went on to say there will most likely be a clearing of DL as the event is a ticketed event and will not be treated as a mix in. She further said all ticketed guests may be asked to go to a specific area of DL so nonticket holders can be ushered out. She also said there is a possibility that day guests may be allowed to stand at the end of MS in and around Town Square for a distant view of HS. Nothing has been finalized but she did say it is understandable that party guests are concerned and that they are treating the Halloween parties as a ticketed event and will be taking the necessary steps to assure day guests will not be mixed in with the party guests.
> 
> I asked if she thought they would have a deffinate plan by the start of Halloweentime at DL and she said they should. I asked if it would be possible for me to inquire about the plan when I am at DL in late Sept and she said that would be the best thing to do.
> 
> She then asked me how I felt about day guests being allowed to view HS at the end of MS. I told her I'm not sure how I feel as the party was advertised as HS being exclusive to party guests. I told her I'm not so sure the price of the party is justified if their claim of exclusivity isn't met. I told her I'd really have to think about it and if the party elements aren't exclusive as they were advertised I *might* be asking for a refund for atleast one of my nights as I'd be able to view HS from TS.  Again she said she understands and would pass my feelings, as a current ticket holder, on.
> 
> I may still get an email response and if i do I will post what it says.
> 
> I will be sure to ask at City Hall, in Sept, what the final plan is to make sure the Halloween Party is attended by paying guests only, unless they announce their plan.
> 
> I am SOOOO gald I and others have emailed and called. Apparently DL wants to make sure their Halloween Party guests are happy campers. It really doesn't matter if the report on the other site was accuarate or not. What is important is is it sounds as if DL is going to treat the Halloween Parties as the exclusive events they advertised. IMHO it was equally important that DL knows how party guests would feel if day guests would be mixed into the ticketed event.
> 
> dsny1mom



that sounds promising - glad you called and very glad that Disney took the time to do some digging and follow up with your concerns.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thx dsny1mom, that is good news to hear.


----------



## srauchbauer

I started working on our agenda today I can't believe how relaxed this trip will be compared to last year.  Last year we had three days and didn't even come close to seeing everything we wanted.  So this year we are having six days in the park (if they had seven day park hoppers we would have seven days).

We will be leaving Minnesota on Saturday Oct 16 at 9:30 and getting into LAX around 11:15.    Figuring time to get luggage and catch the Disney Express we figured we would be lucky to get to the Hotel by 3:00.  Since the kids will have been sitting around all day thinking of a swim if the weather is nice otherwise I will have to come up with a plan B.  After swimming thought we would have dinner to Goofy's get the feel of Disney, then head back to the hotel and getting a good night sleep.

Sunday - Friday at the parks hard to plan much further without the calendar up and running.  Silly me I forgot to mention we will be going to the Halloween party on Tuesday. Still trying to convince DH to wear a costume.

Saturday check out early and fly home.

Planning makes it so real, now if my air millage would kick in so we could get the plane tickets.


----------



## Belle Ella

I can't wait until I can really start finalizing details. But it wont be until 60 day & 30 day marker when I actually get to make my PS and whatnot. It sure would help to know how often WOC will be playing and what Fireworkds we'll get in September.


----------



## srauchbauer

Belle Ella said:


> I can't wait until I can really start finalizing details. But it wont be until 60 day & 30 day marker when I actually get to make my PS and whatnot. It sure would help to know how often WOC will be playing and what Fireworkds we'll get in September.



I understand it is so frustrating not to be able to finalize stuff.  I am such a planner that waiting is hard.  But then when I get to start the time goes so fast with planning the trip and making PS.  Plus school is beginning and DD starts kindergarten this year baseball playoffs and the beginning of football season.  Sounds like a lot of computer/telephone and tv time for me.  

guess I could start working on Autograph books and continue working on last years scrapbook.


----------



## Sherry E

To all newcomers, whether you have just found us here on the DIS in the last couple of days or whether you've been lurking for a while - welcome to our happy HalloweenTime super thread! This is a thread where we share photos, ask and answer questions about DLR at HalloweenTime, exchange info about our various HalloweenTime trips of the past and help each other plan future HalloweenTime trips!!  This is our main Halloween thread, and we will continue it until we run out of pages...and then we will continue with Part 2 of the super thread!

Be prepared to do a lot of this:



That's called the HalloweenTime Information Boogie!  We do that when we are anxious for any little tidbits of info about this year's HalloweenTime season at DLR.  

As it happens, we are expecting the "official" HalloweenTime announcement by the end of this week!  It could be tomorrow.  It could be Friday. The announcement will come in the form of a press release sort of text, possibly via the D23 website and possibly via the Disney Parks Blog.  It will have several paragraphs of information detailing what DLR has planned for the 2010 HalloweenTime season.  There should also be a sort of 'bullet point' synopsis on the DLR website, which will likely be released on Friday when the Mickey's Halloween Party tickets go on sale to the general public.

Now...I think we are in serious need of more photos.  Does anyone here have some DLR HalloweenTime photos to share with us that have not been posted already?  Don't worry if the pictures are not perfect, or if it appears that we already have many similar photos in this thread.  Whatever you have, we want to see - if it's related to HalloweenTime at DLR, we want to see it!!

In the meantime, feel free to join along with me in a little dancing!


----------



## Flitterific

dsny1mom said:


> I got tired of waiting for an email reply to my questions about the Halloween Party so Friday I called DL GR and this afternoon Disney Guests Relations returned my call.
> 
> I had explained my concerns to the CM that answered on Friday and she took my name and  number and said she would talk to the correct department and get back to me.
> 
> She called back today and said they had been getting a good number of calls from concerned ticket holders and potential ticket purchasers. She was VERY nice and said since I had purchased multiple nights of the party and since I am coming such a distance she wanted to make sure she talked to the people that were in charge of the parties so she could give me as much info as possible.
> 
> She went on to say they are working on a plan to make sure day guests are not intermixed with party attendees. She said the plan won't be final until they know the number of guests attending the parties. She went on to say there will most likely be a clearing of DL as the event is a ticketed event and will not be treated as a mix in. She further said all ticketed guests may be asked to go to a specific area of DL so nonticket holders can be ushered out. She also said there is a possibility that day guests may be allowed to stand at the end of MS in and around Town Square for a distant view of HS. Nothing has been finalized but she did say it is understandable that party guests are concerned and that they are treating the Halloween parties as a ticketed event and will be taking the necessary steps to assure day guests will not be mixed in with the party guests.
> 
> I asked if she thought they would have a deffinate plan by the start of Halloweentime at DL and she said they should. I asked if it would be possible for me to inquire about the plan when I am at DL in late Sept and she said that would be the best thing to do.
> 
> She then asked me how I felt about day guests being allowed to view HS at the end of MS. I told her I'm not sure how I feel as the party was advertised as HS being exclusive to party guests. I told her I'm not so sure the price of the party is justified if their claim of exclusivity isn't met. I told her I'd really have to think about it and if the party elements aren't exclusive as they were advertised I *might* be asking for a refund for atleast one of my nights as I'd be able to view HS from TS.  Again she said she understands and would pass my feelings, as a current ticket holder, on.
> 
> I may still get an email response and if i do I will post what it says.
> 
> I will be sure to ask at City Hall, in Sept, what the final plan is to make sure the Halloween Party is attended by paying guests only, unless they announce their plan.
> 
> I am SOOOO gald I and others have emailed and called. Apparently DL wants to make sure their Halloween Party guests are happy campers. It really doesn't matter if the report on the other site was accuarate or not. What is important is is it sounds as if DL is going to treat the Halloween Parties as the exclusive events they advertised. IMHO it was equally important that DL knows how party guests would feel if day guests would be mixed into the ticketed event.
> 
> dsny1mom



Wow...thanks for posting what you found out...it sounds like good news.  Hopefully Disney will really take that feedback and make MHP an exclusive event.  As much as I would like to take pictures with the villains, I am not sure that alone justifies the $54 price tag.  DBF wants us to wait until the Disney comes out with official news of what's happening before we buy the tickets.  Hopefully we won't be disappointed...


----------



## Sherry E

sweetchurro said:


> first time poster....
> 
> I can't wait for the Halloween Nights to be in the Disneyland Park! I'm actually so excited, I'm having a custom made snow white costume that matches the ones that are used in the parks, so I can wear it by the castle and the wishing well.....totally a dream of mine....
> 
> And ghost galaxy is one of my favorite holiday rides and I'm a bit sad that I won't be able to just go to disneyland when I feel like riding it at night but the snow white thing will be totally worth it......



Sweetchurro - that's an absolutely adorable photo in your signature!!  It's probably one of my favorites that I've seen on this board!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Um, I can re-post photos  But that's all I got!


----------



## AmyPond

I know it's probably not the popular opinion here, but I'm hoping they allow people to stay in during the Halloween party stuff.  I don't really care about the fireworks or any of that.  But our last night in California is October 1st and I'd like to have the _option_ of walking around the shops that evening if I so choose.

If they DO end up ushering out non-ticketed guests mad, can someone tell me what time Disneyland will close that night?  Any idea how late DCA will stay open on that night?


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Um, I can re-post photos  But that's all I got!



Well, you're forgiven because you haven't done an official HalloweenTime trip yet...but we know you will have thousands of pictures when you come back after your trip in September!!  We have lots to look forward to from you!

Actually, considering you didn't go during what would be considered the official HalloweenTime season last year, you were able to get really great photos of those displays and treats - I don't think anyone else got photos of those same window and store displays who actually went in late September or October!!  

Jazz, I can't wait to see what you come up with this year, because if there are any overlooked Halloween details or hidden gems, you will surely find them all and get them on camera!!  Plus, since you will be going to DLR way before I get to DLR (thanks to DLR shutting down TSMM for all of September), I can look at all of your photos and see what's new and different from last year, and see what I need to pay attention to when I'm there!!


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I know it's probably not the popular opinion here, but I'm hoping they allow people to stay in during the Halloween party stuff.  I don't really care about the fireworks or any of that.  But our last night in California is October 1st and I'd like to have the _option_ of walking around the shops that evening if I so choose.
> 
> If they DO end up ushering out non-ticketed guests mad, can someone tell me what time Disneyland will close that night?  Any idea how late DCA will stay open on that night?



It's a Friday, so DL would close to non-MHP ticket guests at 7:00 p.m., I suppose, based on what we already know.  And with DCA, it's anyone's guess because who knows how many WoC shows they will be running at that time of year?  I would roughly guess that if there was only going to be one WoC show, they might close DCA at 10:00 p.m. - but that's just a guess.  I could be totally wrong!


----------



## Belle Ella

That darn TSMM!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> That darn TSMM!



I know!  Seriously.  It's a longshot, but I am still hoping that DLR may change its mind about closing down TSMM for so long and postpone that plan, as they did a couple of years ago with a big POTC refurb they were supposed to do in Fall.  Hopefully, they will remember that TSMM is one of the most popular rides at DLR, and certainly in DCA, and that having it down for so long really puts a damper on my plans for HalloweenTime!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed  I certainly don't want it to be closed either!!


----------



## AmyPond

I have a few pictures.

This one isn't technically from HalloweenTime.  It was taken in mid-September 2005.  You can see in the corner, they must have been in the process of getting the overlay ready.  But since it's a spiderweb, it's still kind of Halloween-y.  






Some flowers from October 2005.  I love all of the Fall flowers they have in the parks.  As geeky as it is, it's one of the things I'm really looking forward to!






More flowers.  These are from October 2006.






Another picture from October 2006.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I have a few pictures.
> 
> This one isn't technically from HalloweenTime.  It was taken in mid-September 2005.  You can see in the corner, they must have been in the process of getting the overlay ready.  But since it's a spiderweb, it's still kind of Halloween-y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some flowers from October 2005.  I love all of the Fall flowers they have in the parks.  As geeky as it is, it's one of the things I'm really looking forward to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More flowers.  These are from October 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture from October 2006.



Wonderful photos!  I love that (not so) Hidden Mickey in the spider web!!

Well, if you're geeky for photographing flowers or other horticulture around DLR, then a bunch of us folks on the DIS are geeks too.  It seems to be a very popular subject of pictures, and it's one of those things that DLR puts a great amount of detail into (as far as the coloring of the flowers and how they fit into their given areas).  If anything, I think even more people will be taking photos of flowers at DLR from here on out - I, personally, love the really colorful ones that have sprung up in DCA in conjunction with WoC (which I saw in Deejdigsdis' pictures) and I can't wait to get at them in person with my camera!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Those are very nice photos AmyPond. 

It would be nice if TSMM would be open during my visit, but we are all hoping that it will be open earlier than expected.


----------



## chickyann

quick question, what dates is TSMM supposed to be closed?


----------



## mvf-m11c

chickyann said:


> quick question, what dates is TSMM supposed to be closed?



Aug 30 to Oct 10


----------



## chickyann

mvf-m11c said:


> Aug 30 to Oct 10



thank you


----------



## AmyPond

mvf-m11c said:


> Those are very nice photos AmyPond.
> 
> It would be nice if TSMM would be open during my visit, but we are all hoping that it will be open earlier than expected.



Thanks.  I hesitate to post photos because so many people here have great cameras and photography skills.  I just have a regular old digital camera so my photos aren't very good or artsy or anything.

I'm a bit sad TSMM will be closed during our visit too.  It is such a great ride.  We got to ride it quite a few times (with short lines) in 2009 though, so that's good.  Only rode it once at WDW (with a fast pass) because the line was insane.

But hey, maybe no TSMM will cut down the crowds?  I'm partly hoping WOC is NOT showing on the weekdays that I'm there because I think that combined with no Toy Story would make the crowds pretty low.


----------



## amamax2

AmyPond said:


> But hey, maybe no TSMM will cut down the crowds?  I'm partly hoping WOC is NOT showing on the weekdays that I'm there because I think that combined with no Toy Story would make the crowds pretty low.




We can only hope, AmyPond, we can only hope.


----------



## mvf-m11c

AmyPond said:


> I'm a bit sad TSMM will be closed during our visit too.  It is such a great ride.  We got to ride it quite a few times (with short lines) in 2009 though, so that's good.  Only rode it once at WDW (with a fast pass) because the line was insane.
> 
> But hey, maybe no TSMM will cut down the crowds?  I'm partly hoping WOC is NOT showing on the weekdays that I'm there because I think that combined with no Toy Story would make the crowds pretty low.



I would think that WoC won't be shown on Mondays to Thursdays (except major holidays) when it gets to September and October. When I looked at the old schedule for last year in 2009, DCA closed early at 6pm. They could change the schedule to be a little bit longer in DCA, but we have to wait when the schedule for mid to late September comes out. We all hope that DCA will have low crowds during TSMM refurbishment and WoC won't be running on the weekdays.  I can't see that WoC would be running every night in DCA.


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

When can we expect park hours for October to be released?


----------



## srauchbauer

Smiling Cheshire Cat said:


> When can we expect park hours for October to be released?



not soon enough  usually 60 days out.  Please correct me if I am wrong I know last year it took forever the dates to show up.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

We're still waiting for September's hours to be released. Lol We are hoping to have hours and official HalloweenTime details by Friday, but at this point it's anyone's guess.


----------



## AmyPond

I booked our hotel (Anaheim Plaza) on Orbitz today!  6 nights.  Only $351 (including taxes and fees.)  We also booked our park tickets.  5-day hoppers for the price of 3-day hoppers.  

Now I'm just waiting for some more Halloween info (and park hours would be nice too!)


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> I booked our hotel (Anaheim Plaza) on Orbitz today!  6 nights.  Only $351 (including taxes and fees.)  We also booked our park tickets.  5-day hoppers for the price of 3-day hoppers.
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for some more Halloween info (and park hours would be nice too!)





Love that 2 days free with 3 promotion through the end of September! Save me quite a bit and is what made the 5 days for me possible. Not that 4 would have been bad with my GAD. But now I can use it for FP. Well, maybe. Still not sold on that yet.

C'mon Halloween info!!


----------



## AmyPond

We are only planning on two full days in the parks.  Originally we were just going to get 3-day hoppers so we could have two full days and then maybe one evening or something.  Plus we'd get a magic morning.  So we figure now we'll pay the same price but get those two extra days.  We'll be in California five full days so if we want, we can go to the park for a bit each day.  Not sure if we will, but it's nice to have the option!


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> We are only planning on two full days in the parks.  Originally we were just going to get 3-day hoppers so we could have two full days and then maybe one evening or something.  Plus we'd get a magic morning.  So we figure now we'll pay the same price but get those two extra days.  We'll be in California five full days so if we want, we can go to the park for a bit each day.  Not sure if we will, but it's nice to have the option!



Exactly  That's what I love about this promotion. And even if you don't go into the parks all day for those other 2, you still have the option to. Even if it's just for an hour.


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> Exactly  That's what I love about this promotion. And even if you don't go into the parks all day for those other 2, you still have the option to. Even if it's just for an hour.



Yep.  We'll be trying to see family and friends as much as possible.  But if we can't get ahold of anyone we may just go into the park to hit up a couple rides or wander around for bit.  It should be nice.  I found out my in-laws just got APs so maybe they'll be able to meet up with us a little in the parks too.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Smiling Cheshire Cat said:


> When can we expect park hours for October to be released?





srauchbauer said:


> not soon enough  usually 60 days out.  Please correct me if I am wrong I know last year it took forever the dates to show up.



They release hours no sooner than 6 weeks out.


----------



## jaylensmom

I got my tixs for MHP on 10/29...I'm a little worried because I've been reading threads and you all are organizers and planners...what should I be doing?  I haven't been in forever...would like to see as much as possible with my DS5...what are the must do's the first time...


----------



## dopeyfanatic

Does anyone know if there's shipping costs on the party tickets?  I'm getting ready to buy my tickets Friday


----------



## mvf-m11c

dopeyfanatic said:


> Does anyone know if there's shipping costs on the party tickets?  I'm getting ready to buy my tickets Friday



If you do the regular US standard mail, it is $5. It is the same delivery options like all the other tickets on the DL website. Disney eTicket is still free and you can just print the tickets off your computer. and US express mail $15. I paid the US standard shipping when I bought my MHP tickets which was $5.


----------



## srauchbauer

DH came home from work today and told me he booked the BWPIIl .   Things are beginning to fall (Lol) into place.  My brother and his family are going to join us for one day at the Park. They live in Thousand Oaks and have not been to DL in 5 years.  Better not leave the planning to them.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I got a great email from guest services today!!!

Thank you for your e-mail to the DISNEYLAND® Resort. We appreciate you taking the time to share your experience with us. We apologize for any disappointment as a result of the rumors mentioned in your e-mail. Please be advised that Guests who do not have a wristband and a ticket to Mickey's Halloween Party will not be able to stay in DISNEYLAND® Park. Your comments are extremely important to us and have been forwarded to the necessary leadership team so they are aware of your feedback. Again, thank you for contacting us. Comments such as yours are welcomed in that they assist us in evaluating our operation and our success in generating happiness for our Guests. We hope you will have the opportunity to visit the DISNEYLAND® Resort soon and that our attractions and entertainment will delight you in every way.

This makes me happy... I hope it stays true!!


----------



## Sherry E

I want the DLR HalloweenTime info to come out, already!!  I guess they are waiting until the last minute on Friday, when the MHP tickets go on sale.  I want to read the HalloweenTime press release and ponder all the fun that awaits this Halloween season!  Mainly, I am interested to see if DLR has added any new little surprises to the list of Halloween highlights. Will anything that was there before have been removed from the list this year?  Will the Villains photo spot be near IASW again (like last year), or will the Villains have gone back to DCA (where they were in 2008)?

Time for a little dancing:


----------



## Belle Ella

Hm. Curious Sherry, but do you think it will mention anything about how often WOC will be shown? Like just on weekends or weekdays too? Or will we just have to wait to see how things play out as the calendar gets updated?


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Hm. Curious Sherry, but do you think it will mention anything about how often WOC will be shown? Like just on weekends or weekdays too? Or will we just have to wait to see how things play out as the calendar gets updated?



Not sure, but it's funny you mentioned that.  I was kind of wondering the same thing!  Unless DLR was going to do a WoC Halloween overlay thingy this year (which is unlikely so soon after its debut), WoC isn't specifically HalloweenTime related.  So based on that, one might reason that there would be no mention of WoC anywhere in the HalloweenTime announcement/press release and that we'd have to wait for the calendar announcement/update.  

But I was thinking that because WoC is still DLR's baby, and they put so much into building up this show and kind of shifting all the focus of DCA over to WoC, they may find a way to work a WoC mention into the HalloweenTime news.  They may do something like list off the Halloween stuff that will be in DL, and then talk about Candy Corn Acres in DCA, then throw in some comment about "_And be sure to stop by and see our exciting new show, World of Color, nightly in Disney California Adventure_!"  Or if not "nightly," then maybe they'd say, "every weekend" or some such thing.  You get the idea.

Part of me thinks that DLR will scale back the WoC shows for Fall and just do them once a night, every night, or perhaps a couple of times a night but only on weekends.  But then I keep thinking, again, that so much focus has been shifted away from everything else in DCA - especially in the Paradise Pier area - and over to WoC that they wouldn't want to let it die down just yet.  They may very well try to do a nightly show.  I just wonder if they would be daring and do two nightly shows or only one.


----------



## iKristin

some info would be AWESOME right now


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> some info would be AWESOME right now



Agreed!


----------



## iKristin

actually...being October would be even BETTER lol


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, now! Let's not skip over the end of September!!!


----------



## iKristin

k end of September then lol, i'm not looking forward to September  working a store open 7 days a week by myself...vacation is going to be VERY needed


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Well, now! Let's not skip over the end of September!!!



What do you think, Jazz?  Do you agree with what I mentioned above - that WoC is still so new and DLR will still be hyping it, and so it may run every night, or do you suspect it will more likely be a weekend-only thing?  And either way, will it be once or twice a night?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> Well, now! Let's not skip over the end of September!!!



I agree!  

The main things I want to know (besides the Halloween stuff) are the park hours and WoC showings.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> What do you think, Jazz?  Do you agree with what I mentioned above - that WoC is still so new and DLR will still be hyping it, and so it may run every night, or do you suspect it will more likely be a weekend-only thing?  And either way, will it be once or twice a night?  What are your thoughts?


Well, maybe it's just me being hopeful, but after the summer I think it would be a good idea to still run it weekly - although maybe only once a night instead of the 3 shows they are doing right now. Being so new, that would be my move.


----------



## AmyPond

I can't decide if I hope it runs weekdays or not.  I keep going back and forth.

If it DOES run weekdays, maybe it will lower the crowds in Disneyland because they will  be over at DCA.

If it does NOT run weekdays, maybe crowds in both parks will be lower.

I don't know.  I can't decide which one I'm hoping for.  I'd like to see it but if I don't, I'll live.


----------



## mvf-m11c

AmyPond said:


> I can't decide if I hope it runs weekdays or not.  I keep going back and forth.
> 
> If it DOES run weekdays, maybe it will lower the crowds in Disneyland because they will  be over at DCA.
> 
> If it does NOT run weekdays, maybe crowds in both parks will be lower.
> 
> I don't know.  I can't decide which one I'm hoping for.  I'd like to see it but if I don't, I'll live.



It will be nice if WoC will running on the weekdays. I cannot see WoC running on the weekdays during the non-peak season. But with past history at DCA closes at 6pm on a non-peak season in September and October, than DLR will have to extend the night hours possibly to 8pm to be dark enough or longer.


----------



## srauchbauer

one quick question time:

We are going to be in Anaheim for seven days with a six day hopperl.  Is six days to many wondering if I should plan a side trip to the San Diego Zoo?  We are not renting a car so we would have to use a tour.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

srauchbauer said:


> one quick question time:
> 
> We are going to be in Anaheim for seven days with a six day hopperl.  Is six days to many wondering if I should plan a side trip to the San Diego Zoo?  We are not renting a car so we would have to use a tour.



We usually do 3 day trips and I always feel rushed. This time we are taking a 5 day trip. I'm really excited to be able to have a longer time there, and be able to relax and take it all in. So, it just depends if you want a slow pace relaxing trip with breaks, or if you like it more go go go like my family normally does.


----------



## azlaura

Here is the email I received from Disneyland.....did notice someone else got something similar So happy to hear this!


Thank you for your e-mail to the DISNEYLAND® Resort. We appreciate you 
taking the time to share your experience with us. 

We apologize for any disappointment as a result of the rumors mentioned 
in your e-mail. Please be advised that Guests who do not have a 
wristband and a ticket to Mickey?s Halloween Party will not be able to 
stay in DISNEYLAND® Park. Your comments are extremely important to us 
and have been forwarded to the necessary leadership team so they are 
aware of your feedback. 

Again, thank you for contacting us. Comments such as yours are welcomed 
in that they assist us in evaluating our operation and our success in 
generating happiness for our Guests. We hope you will have the 
opportunity to visit the DISNEYLAND® Resort soon and that our 
attractions and entertainment will delight you in every way. 

Sincerely, 

Donna Peverley 
DISNEYLAND® Resort 
Guest Communications [/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Sherry E

Time for more dancing!



I want that official HalloweenTime schedule!  Woo hoo!!

Jazz, I agree about WoC - its just so new (and it will still be so new when the Halloween season starts on 9/17) and DLR clearly put sooooooooo much money into it, as well as shifted so much focus in DCA over to WoC - from the letters at the entrance to the various colored plants and flowers in DCA to Glow Fest to the various new touches of color, etc., etc. - that I can't see them wanting to let it kind of slip to the background yet.  Maybe for holiday time they can do that, but HalloweenTime seems soon for them to kind of let WoC be overshadowed.  I really wonder if they will try to be ambitious and do WoC nightly shows (maybe even once a night) for a while (especially if Halloween Screams fireworks are not going to be available to general guests on non-MHP nights in DL).  

It's been so long since Fantasmic debuted at DL, but I don't remember there being nearly as much hype or focus about F! as there is about WoC.


----------



## AmyPond

A while back I was reading about Glowfest (maybe in the Disney blog, I can't remember) and it said it was only going to be going on through the summer.  If they end that after the Summer Nightastic stuff, it makes me wonder if that means they won't be doing WoC as much either.


----------



## AmyPond

Oh, and here's some dancing -


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> A while back I was reading about Glowfest (maybe in the Disney blog, I can't remember) and it said it was only going to be going on through the summer.  If they end that after the Summer Nightastic stuff, it makes me wonder if that means they won't be doing WoC as much either.



I thought I read that too. Thankfully I'm not alone. I really don't like the whole Glowfest thing so I'll be happy not to see that in Setpember. It may be interesting visually at night but it totally detracts form the area during the day if you ask me (plus I'm not a big fan of their alcohol sales during it I might add ... But at the same time I heard that they might keep it around a while longer since it's technically been a success. But it wouldn't be necessary with fewer shows being shown I would think.


----------



## barefootmomma

azlaura said:


> Here is the email I received from Disneyland.....did notice someone else got something similar So happy to hear this!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail to the DISNEYLAND® Resort. We appreciate you
> taking the time to share your experience with us.
> 
> We apologize for any disappointment as a result of the rumors mentioned
> in your e-mail. Please be advised that Guests who do not have a
> wristband and a ticket to Mickey?s Halloween Party will not be able to
> stay in DISNEYLAND® Park. Your comments are extremely important to us
> and have been forwarded to the necessary leadership team so they are
> aware of your feedback.
> 
> Again, thank you for contacting us. Comments such as yours are welcomed
> in that they assist us in evaluating our operation and our success in
> generating happiness for our Guests. We hope you will have the
> opportunity to visit the DISNEYLAND® Resort soon and that our
> attractions and entertainment will delight you in every way.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Donna Peverley
> DISNEYLAND® Resort
> Guest Communications [/COLOR][/COLOR]



Thanks for sharing and so great to hear!!


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> They release hours no sooner than 6 weeks out.



This really messes up my desire to overplan.   I'm used to the WDW schedule where they release park hours 6 months ahead.


----------



## Arizona Rita

My tickets came today!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am thinking that the reason they moved MHP over to DL is because they are going to be doing WOC every night in DCA. Just my guess. I am hoping that's the case. I hope to know by my 60 day mark so I know what night to make the Ariel's Grotto reservation for!


----------



## srauchbauer

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I am thinking that the reason they moved MHP over to DL is because they are going to be doing WOC every night in DCA. Just my guess. I am hoping that's the case. I hope to know by my 60 day mark so I know what night to make the Ariel's Grotto reservation for!



that is also what i am thinking okay that is what i am hoping


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I am thinking that the reason they moved MHP over to DL is because they are going to be doing WOC every night in DCA. Just my guess. I am hoping that's the case. I hope to know by my 60 day mark so I know what night to make the Ariel's Grotto reservation for!



That was my initial thought as well, Andrea - as soon as we heard the confirmation that MHP was heading over to DL, I was thinking it might be because DLR wanted to keep the focus on WoC in DCA through the rest of the year, and that it would just be too complicated to try to stage the MHP (or TOTP) at DCA when World of Chaos was happening and they were trying to lure people over to see WoC.  This is a major undertaking for DLR (WoC, I mean), and it seems DCA is so WoC-centric right now.  I would think that it's a possibility that they will continue to run the WoC shows as often as they feasibly can (weather permitting and barring any unforeseen circumstances) through 2010, and then maybe scale it back a bit next year.  I could be very wrong, of course, and they may only do weekend WoC shows through Fall and Winter, but they have made such a big deal of this show in DCA that I would think they would want to keep the momentum going as long as possible.

But, who knows?  All we can do is ponder and speculate.  Oh, and we can also do this:


----------



## Sherry E

I just wanted to say that this is one of those days that is going from bad to worse for me - you all know those days/weeks/years, because we all have them, where things just kind of start hitting you out of nowhere, and you're just trying to do damage control and stay afloat.  So it's nice to know I can momentarily lift my spirits by coming to this thread and also my other favorite thread, Disney at Christmas!  Even if I just pop in and read the latest posts or scroll through the photos for a few moments to remind myself of my happy place, DLR, during my 2 favorite times of year - Christmas and Halloween - it is a good mood-booster!

Now my mood would improve a lot more if we could get the official HalloweenTime info and hear what treats are in store!


----------



## AmyPond

Well, even if they just did weekend WoC shows, that still makes sense for them to move the Halloween party since it's just weekends too.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I am hoping for Thursday WOC & F! That way we can see F! on Thursday, do MHP on Friday, and have WOC on Saturday since we fly out Sunday!


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Well, even if they just did weekend WoC shows, that still makes sense for them to move the Halloween party since it's just weekends too.



And Tuesdays.


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I am hoping for Thursday WOC & F! That way we can see F! on Thursday, do MHP on Friday, and have WOC on Saturday since we fly out Sunday!



Oh that would be great if it worked out that way!  You could get everything in, but not have to make a choice between one or the other on a given night, and you wouldn't miss anything!  Let's hope!!


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> And Tuesdays.



Ohhh...I wasn't following the party info much (since we aren't doing it.)  For some reason I thought they were just weekends too.  Sorry.


----------



## srauchbauer

One more meal taken care of just got a gift card for the House of Blues for 3.00 a value of 25.00.

So this is what I have planned at the moment:

Saturday Night:  Goofy's character dinner
Sunday: in the park 
Monday:  HOB

things are coming together.:
:


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, based on some people trying to book the WOC dining package for September, it's still unknown. I'm still hoping it will come out with the Halloweentime information. Right now people at the 60 day mark are not able to book their WOC dining because show times for the fall have not been decided/announced yet.


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> I just wanted to say that this is one of those days that is going from bad to worse for me - you all know those days/weeks/years, because we all have them, where things just kind of start hitting you out of nowhere, and you're just trying to do damage control and stay afloat.  So it's nice to know I can momentarily lift my spirits by coming to this thread and also my other favorite thread, Disney at Christmas!  Even if I just pop in and read the latest posts or scroll through the photos for a few moments to remind myself of my happy place, DLR, during my 2 favorite times of year - Christmas and Halloween - it is a good mood-booster!
> 
> Now my mood would improve a lot more if we could get the official HalloweenTime info and hear what treats are in store!



Sorry to hear you are having a bad day, Sherry!  I posted a couple of pictures just for you on the Christmas thread.....sorry, didn't have any more Halloween ones to share.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Sorry to hear you are having a bad day, Sherry!  I posted a couple of pictures just for you on the Christmas thread.....sorry, didn't have any more Halloween ones to share.



Thank you, amamax2!!  Yes, I saw those Little Green Men!  They always bring a smile to my face!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like everyone else, I am waiting for the HalloweenTime information so I can plan my MHP. 

Just dancing and dancing by my cpu until Friday


----------



## AmyPond

We need some dancing today!


----------



## Belle Ella

Let's boogie!​


----------



## Porturican

Thought I'd join the boogie fest!

Good Hotel Deal Booked....Check
MTOTP Tix Purchased....Check
Getting to Disneyland for the Halloween Party, Girls only NO kids (well at least not ours! ) Oct 1st! 

Then we are going back Oct 17-19th for my sons 16th Birthday trip. (his actual b-day is the 29th but I want to avoid the park at the height of halloween season) I want to take him to PCH grill for the kitchen sink sundae and I'm trying to decide if we will eat at Blue Bayou for a B-day lunch or go to Medievil Knights dinner show?
_
Sorry if I repeated myself on here for my sons bday trip i cant remember if I posted it on here or not. _


----------



## zeitzeuge

Thanks so much SherryE for this thread!  

My partner and I will be going the first weekend in October for the first time.  We'll be killing two birds with one stone, experiencing Gay Days and Halloween at the same time.

We're bringing 6 people with us who have NEVER been to a Disney park anywhere, so it should be interesting.  We're not use to being tour guides and we're use to having the freedom to do what we want, when we want.  We're still planning on being that way during this trip and they can either join us or go their own way.  Disney is OUR time and they're just along for the ride. 

Organizing it has just been a nightmare though.  I'm not use to planning anything.  Trying to figure out when to get WOC tickets, what night to even SEE WOC, which night to do Club 33, which night to see Fantasmic.  So much to figure out.  

Plus, we were wondering whether or not to bet the Halloween Party tickets.  I've heard through the grapevine that they're now going to be allowing non ticket holders to stay and they can experience the Halloween fireworks, but thats all?  Is that for sure?  If that's the case, we're fine with that.  We have plenty of enough time to experience all the attractions and shows the other 3 days we're there.

Ok.....now I need to break out my spreadsheet and start planning.  Ugh...


----------



## mom4princesses

zeitzeuge said:


> My partner and I will be going the first weekend in October for the first time.  We'll be killing two birds with one stone, experiencing Gay Days and Halloween at the same time.



Can you tell me the exact dates for Gay Days?

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## zeitzeuge

mom4princesses said:


> Can you tell me the exact dates for Gay Days?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lisa


 
October 2nd and 3rd are the two main days.


----------



## AmyPond

Anyone know if Gay Days being the 2nd and 3rd of October will effect the crowds the weekdays before that?

I haven't been there during Gay Days in quite a few years so I can't really remember if it had any effect on crowds at all.


----------



## AmyPond

zeitzeuge said:


> Thanks so much SherryE for this thread!
> 
> My partner and I will be going the first weekend in October for the first time.  We'll be killing two birds with one stone, experiencing Gay Days and Halloween at the same time.
> 
> We're bringing 6 people with us who have NEVER been to a Disney park anywhere, so it should be interesting.  We're not use to being tour guides and we're use to having the freedom to do what we want, when we want.  We're still planning on being that way during this trip and they can either join us or go their own way.  Disney is OUR time and they're just along for the ride.
> 
> Organizing it has just been a nightmare though.  I'm not use to planning anything.  Trying to figure out when to get WOC tickets, what night to even SEE WOC, which night to do *Club 33*, which night to see Fantasmic.  So much to figure out.
> 
> Plus, we were wondering whether or not to bet the Halloween Party tickets.  I've heard through the grapevine that they're now going to be allowing non ticket holders to stay and they can experience the Halloween fireworks, but thats all?  Is that for sure?  If that's the case, we're fine with that.  We have plenty of enough time to experience all the attractions and shows the other 3 days we're there.
> 
> Ok.....now I need to break out my spreadsheet and start planning.  Ugh...



Club 33?
<------Jealous!

There have been rumors about Disneyland allowing guests without Halloween Party tickets to stay for fireworks.  They would NOT be allowed to do the attractions or treat stations or any of that though.

However, a few people here emailed Disneyland about it and received emails back saying that would NOT be the case.

We're waiting to get official confirmation on that though so we'll see, I guess.


----------



## srauchbauer

if i wait to purchase my Mickey mouse Halloween tickets until after tomorrow can i still get my visa discount?


----------



## zeitzeuge

AmyPond said:


> Anyone know if Gay Days being the 2nd and 3rd of October will effect the crowds the weekdays before that?
> 
> I haven't been there during Gay Days in quite a few years so I can't really remember if it had any effect on crowds at all.


 
From what I'm hearing the Saturdy and Sunday are the days that get busier, but not much change before and after those days.  Even those days I'm told that the park isn't unbearable with too many people.  Crowded yes, but not a nightmare.



AmyPond said:


> Club 33?
> <------Jealous!
> 
> There have been rumors about Disneyland allowing guests without Halloween Party tickets to stay for fireworks. They would NOT be allowed to do the attractions or treat stations or any of that though.
> 
> However, a few people here emailed Disneyland about it and received emails back saying that would NOT be the case.
> 
> We're waiting to get official confirmation on that though so we'll see, I guess.


 
We're lucky enough to have a very good friend who has allowed us to go to Club 33 when we visit.  We're pretty lucky.

And thanks for the info.  I'll wait and see I guess what they come out with.  Just hope it's soon.  Do you think the Halloween tickets will sell out quickly tomorrow?



srauchbauer said:


> if i wait to purchase my Mickey mouse Halloween tickets until after tomorrow can i still get my visa discount?


 
There's a discount using a Disney Visa?


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

zeitzeuge said:


> There's a discount using a Disney Visa?



Yes, and yes you can still get the discount after tomorrow. As long as you purchase them before the day of actual party, and tickets don't sell out for that date.


----------



## zeitzeuge

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Yes, and yes you can still get the discount after tomorrow. As long as you purchase them before the day of actual party, and tickets don't sell out for that date.


 
Great!  Do you know what the discount is?  I'm all about racking up more disney points.


----------



## AmyPond

Yeah, I don't recall the park seeming more crowded when we were there during Gay Days before.  So I'm hoping that's still the case.  I really don't like crowds, which is why we normally go in mid/late January.  I hope the late September crowds aren't too much for me.  I've been spoiled in recent years.  

Not sure if the party tickets will sell out.  We've never done the party. Hopefully someone else here will be able to answer that.

We're all hoping for some official information to come out sometime this week.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

What time of the day (California time) do they start going on sale?  Is it midnight, or the next morning sometime? 

I really wish some info would get released today!!!


----------



## Porturican

From the Disney website...pricing

Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park
The popular Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party from Disney California Adventure Park has been transformed into a bewitching event at Disneyland Park! Scare up your favorite costume for an evening of spirited attractions, treats, and more!

Event Dates

October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26, 29 and 31
Times 

Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m. 
Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m. 
Advance Purchase Ticket Prices*

$49 Special Discount for These Dates
October 1, 5, 12, 19 and 26
Day-of-Event Ticket Prices*

$54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22 and 26 
$59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 29 and 31
All Dates

Ages Two and Under: No Charge!
Special Annual Passholder Prices


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Porturican said:


> From the Disney website...pricing
> 
> Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park
> The popular Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party from Disney California Adventure Park has been transformed into a bewitching event at Disneyland Park! Scare up your favorite costume for an evening of spirited attractions, treats, and more!
> 
> Event Dates
> 
> October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26, 29 and 31
> Times
> 
> Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
> Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.
> Advance Purchase Ticket Prices*
> 
> $49 Special Discount for These Dates
> October 1, 5, 12, 19 and 26
> Day-of-Event Ticket Prices*
> 
> $54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
> October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22 and 26
> $59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
> October 29 and 31
> All Dates
> 
> Ages Two and Under: No Charge!
> Special Annual Passholder Prices



Those discount prices are good for AP holders, Disney Visa holders, and I believe GVC members as well.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

So how many DISer's besides me are going to wait up till midnight tonight to purchase their MHP Tickets??? Am definitely booking for the Oct 5 MHP,and debating if I want to get a ticket for the Oct 8th MHP or do something else that day. I'm glad to hear that Disney is listening all the compaints about turning MHP into a mixed event, and hope that they will make it an exclusive event.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am waiting up until Midnight if that's when they go on sale!! I am getting for October 5th too. Are we going to crash the site by us all going on there at once? Lol.


----------



## mom4princesses

We have our tickets for October 12th.  Good luck to all who are getting theirs tonight.


----------



## Porturican

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Those discount prices are good for AP holders, Disney Visa holders, and I believe GVC members as well.



I got the prices off of the Regular Disneyland website and at the bottom where it said special AP prices was for a link to the AP holders website. Which there has a lower price than the $49 for certain days.

I can't wait to go!!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Porturican said:


> I got the prices off of the Regular Disneyland website and at the bottom where it said special AP prices was for a link to the AP holders website. Which there has a lower price than the $49 for certain days.
> 
> I can't wait to go!!!



I was just noting that it was for Disney Visa holders too, because a PP asked what the discount was for Disney Visa.


----------



## Porturican

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I was just noting that it was for Disney Visa holders too, because a PP asked what the discount was for Disney Visa.



Gotcha!


----------



## Belle Ella

I wish I could join in the MHP ticket frenzy, lol. Whose brilliant idea is it to start Halloweentime in one month, but start the party in another. They need to spread the love


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Belle Ella said:


> I wish I could join in the MHP ticket frenzy, lol. Whose brilliant idea is it to start Halloweentime in one month, but start the party in another. They need to spread the love



I feel the same way! It's disappointing. They should have the parties through the WHOLE season. I do understand why they aren't doing it all season, but it doesn't make me feel any better about it.


----------



## Belle Ella

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I feel the same way! It's disappointing. They should have the parties through the WHOLE season. I do understand why they aren't doing it all season, but it doesn't make me feel any better about it.



Nor me. It's like not being able to join the big kids table for dinner!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Belle Ella said:


> Nor me. It's like not being able to join the big kids table for dinner!



Exactly, what did we do to get punished?


----------



## Belle Ella

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Exactly, what did we do to get punished?



Maybe we just didn't dance enough?


----------



## DisneyStitch626




----------



## VictoriaAndMatt




----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## AmyPond

Whoa!  That is a lot of dancing!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

AmyPond said:


> Whoa!  That is a lot of dancing!



We need all the help we can get!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yup! More and more of the HalloweenTime Info Boogie is needed!

         ​


----------



## Sherry E

(This Creepy Dancing Guy has never worked as hard in his life as he has on this particular thread!!)


----------



## DisneyStitch626




----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> (This Creepy Dancing Guy has never worked as hard in his life as he has on this particular thread!!)



He now has meaning to his life!


----------



## mvf-m11c

6 Hours to go to midnight in the pacific and hopefully we will get the information tonight.


----------



## JessieTheCowgirl

Is there a limited number of tickets or can i wait a month to buy them... since it has moved to disneyland i do not know. Because i bought mine the week before last year and it was just fine. Help please


----------



## Happydog

Hi -- we are planning on attending the party on the 31st... is this ticket going to sell out fast?  Should I order them now?  We have a Disney Visa, is that eligible for the advanced tickets?  I am searching the thread and just wanted to check! Thanks!

OKAY, answered my own question, but I am still wondering if that date will go fast?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

4 1/2 more hours until we can get tickets!!!!! And hopefully some more information!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Happydog said:


> Hi -- we are planning on attending the party on the 31st... is this ticket going to sell out fast?  Should I order them now?  We have a Disney Visa, is that eligible for the advanced tickets?  I am searching the thread and just wanted to check! Thanks!
> 
> OKAY, answered my own question, but I am still wondering if that date will go fast?



Possibly on Halloween night, it might sell out fast than the other MHP tickets.

You can read more on the HalloweenTime info post from Sherry E: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37193207&postcount=925


----------



## Happydog

mvf-m11c said:


> Possibly on Halloween night, it might sell out fast. You can order the MHP tickets if you have a valid DL AP, DVC or Disney Visa Card.
> 
> Here is what Sherry put on the HalloweenTime information:
> 
>  Pre-Sale tickets for Mickeys Halloween Party have been released (starting Friday, June 4th) for Disneyland Resort Annual Pass holders, Disney Vacation Club members and Disney Visa Card holders (Credit or Debit). Call 714-781-4400 to purchase, or if you are an AP holder you can purchase the tickets through the AP section of the DLR website. Remaining tickets will go on sale to the general public on Friday, July 16th.
> 
> You can read more on the HalloweenTime info post from Sherry E: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37193207&postcount=925



Thanks so much!  I found that thread just as I posted my question!  We only can go on Halloween night, but I don't like the price tag scared1  Okay, well will order them then, by just calling since I can do it that way.

Thanks! So excited to go and looking forward to seeing all the info about Halloweentime along with everyone else!


----------



## dsny1mom

azlaura said:


> Here is the email I received from Disneyland.....did notice someone else got something similar So happy to hear this!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail to the DISNEYLAND® Resort. We appreciate you
> taking the time to share your experience with us.
> 
> We apologize for any disappointment as a result of the rumors mentioned
> in your e-mail. Please be advised that Guests who do not have a
> wristband and a ticket to Mickey?s Halloween Party will not be able to
> stay in DISNEYLAND® Park. Your comments are extremely important to us
> and have been forwarded to the necessary leadership team so they are
> aware of your feedback.
> 
> Again, thank you for contacting us. Comments such as yours are welcomed
> in that they assist us in evaluating our operation and our success in
> generating happiness for our Guests. We hope you will have the
> opportunity to visit the DISNEYLAND® Resort soon and that our
> attractions and entertainment will delight you in every way.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Donna Peverley
> DISNEYLAND® Resort
> Guest Communications [/COLOR][/COLOR]



I received the same email today. I am printing it out and taking it with me when I go to the Halloween parties. Just in case. 

dsny1mom


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Are the tickets for sure going on sale at midnight? It's a few minutes after and I see nothing! I hope I didn't wait up all this time only to find out it's not until the morning sometime! Lol.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm waiting too, but there's nothing coming up on their website, I feel for you as you are 1 hr ahead of me, and it makes for a long night. Will wait till around 12:30am my time, and if it's still not up will try when I normally get up at 7am. Good luck with your ticket hunting. Have a scary night!


----------



## dopeyfanatic

I think it might be 7 am, but it would have been nice if they would have said that.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I will wait until then too. Good luck to you too!


----------



## lampardcl

5.10pm here in Australia and now im thinking i will have to get up at 2.00am if they dont go on sale soon.


----------



## tink53

Figures. I was up to wait for the tickets to go on sale at midnight and now I have to try to wake up before 7am!  Oh well.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Should I be looking for them in the "Tickets" section or "Special Offers" where the information for the tickets is?


----------



## dopeyfanatic

I've checked both.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

5:46 am PST, and no tickets yet... for kicks, I checked the calendar, goes an extra week in September now...


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yep, still nothing. I stayed up until almost 1:30 am for nothing.  Now I am sooooo tired! Lol.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> Possibly on Halloween night, it might sell out fast than the other MHP tickets.
> 
> You can read more on the HalloweenTime info post from Sherry E: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37193207&postcount=925



Thank you so much, mvf-m11c, for posting that link to my info!!  I appreciate it.  In fact, I have been waiting to re-post it, as I do every several pages (because it's long overdue for a re-post, and I know we have many new people with us now in this thread who need all the info) until we get the press release/synopsis thingy from either the DLR website, the Disney Parks Blog or D23.  I wanted to post an updated, revised version of my info, assuming there is anything I will need to change or add.  

In fact, it's now Friday, the 16th.  Where is that darn info?  It's time for the official HalloweenTime news release!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

So how many sleep deprived DISer's are out there who waited up late to buy their tickets in vain?? I hope that they open up the website soon so we all can get our MHP tickets. I guess I'm going to have to keep checking their website off and on throughout the day to see when they are going to let us spend our money. Here's hoping that they open the website for the MHP tickets soon than later. have a great day everyone!

Trish



Hopefully some Holloween Time information boogie will help things along.


----------



## dopeyfanatic

Still nothing!  Now I'm just getting mad.  Lol.


----------



## dopeyfanatic

I know they know how to update their site because the other day there were no prices listed and now there are.  If they'd just let us PURCHASE it would be fantastic!


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

This is crazy, I lost sleep thinking I would get to work and the tickets would be sold out. What time do tickets or events usually go on sale for Disney? Right at 12:01am?


----------



## Kittyskyfish

inluvwithbuzz said:


> This is crazy, I lost sleep thinking I would get to work and the tickets would be sold out. What time do tickets or events usually go on sale for Disney? Right at 12:01am?



No, they go on sale AFTER the staffer arrives, grabs a cup of coffee and then sits down at the computer to press "ACTIVATE" - that's when the link appears.  

It might be a longer wait if there was a good TV show on last night.  Gotta prepare for water cooler talk.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thank you so much, mvf-m11c, for posting that link to my info!!  I appreciate it.  In fact, I have been waiting to re-post it, as I do every several pages (because it's long overdue for a re-post, and I know we have many new people with us now in this thread who need all the info) until we get the press release/synopsis thingy from either the DLR website, the Disney Parks Blog or D23.  I wanted to post an updated, revised version of my info, assuming there is anything I will need to change or add.
> 
> In fact, it's now Friday, the 16th.  Where is that darn info?  It's time for the official HalloweenTime news release!!



I was up till midnight to see if DL would put up the information, but maybe they will put it up right now since it is 8am right now in the pacific.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

TICK TOCK TICK TOCK.....

still not there.


----------



## dopeyfanatic

I think the situation is poorly managed.  I expect better from Disney.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

there is a tickets link on the tickets page now... but it is in an endless loop asking me to sign in (and I am already signed in...) so very soon now!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> there is a tickets link on the tickets page now... but it is in an endless loop asking me to sign in (and I am already signed in...) so very soon now!



I tried it too and I signed in and it went through to the AP price. So they have a link, but not to the actual general public link.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

This sucks so bad!!! My Internet isn't working at work, so even if they do go on sale, I can't get them. . Unless I try from my phone but that might be a pain.


----------



## dopeyfanatic

Got my tickets   Woohoo!  Still not listed on the party page like it's suppose to though, so for people looking...you have to go to the Tickets page.  Even though the link says Learn More, click it


----------



## dopeyfanatic

The link did work.  I got my tickets about one minute after Mommy2princessAbby had posted about it.


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

Woohoo!! Got my tickets for Oct.1. Now I can finally plan the rest of my disney vacation.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Phew! Got my tickets!! The internet at work started working just after I made my last post. All that stress is gone and now all I have to do is wait for my package to arrive!!! I can't believe shipping to Canada is $25 though. I think that is a little outragous. I guess I could have printed the e-ticket, but I was really looking forward to the package!


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's good news to finally hear that the general public is able to purchase the tickets on the DL website. But still no new information about MHP yet.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I got them!!!!!  I had to get sneaky and pretend to buy a gift card!  Then, I could change the "purchase" pull down thingy to special offers... phew!!  All bought!!


----------



## Kittyskyfish

_"Ah deed it, mommy!  Ah deed it!"_ 

E-ticketed for Tuesday, October 19th!!!


----------



## Kittyskyfish

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I can't get past the login page!!!  I am logged in!!!    Can someone post the link that you can actually buy tickets on... maybe that will work for me...



Main tickets page

I don't know if the link for the actual MHP is going to work b/c it may contain my login information.  Hopefully the general tickets page will work for you?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Kittyskyfish said:


> Main tickets page
> 
> I don't know if the link for the actual MHP is going to work b/c it may contain my login information.  Hopefully the general tickets page will work for you?




Thanks... I had to get sneaky with the darn thing... I figured, okay, it won't let me get party tix, what about a gift card... then on that page I was able to switch to buying party tix!!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

YAHOO! I've got my ticket for Oct 5th, thanks dopeyfanatic for letting us know that they had opened the ticket site! Another thing crossed off my list. Now all I've got to do is buy my AP a couple of days before my trip and I"m done. I opted for the e-ticket as I refuse to pay $25 for shipping to Canada. Disney likes to over charge for shipping to Canada, that's why I rarely buy anything from Disney.ca.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Thanks... I had to get sneaky with the darn thing... I figured, okay, it won't let me get party tix, what about a gift card... then on that page I was able to switch to buying party tix!!!



LOL!  As if a gift card is even a substitute for the party tickets!!  

"Sorry, no tickey for you!  Here, wanna buy a gift card instead?  You can use it to purchase a Halloween-themed t-shirt."  _Good times._


----------



## iKristin

Still no new info?? Well they for sure can't change the page now saying the fireworks are exclusive because now it's available to EVERYONE so that would be a huge amount of pissed off people if they changed the exclusivity


----------



## iKristin

This link?? http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/


----------



## canadadisney

Thanks for the information about the tickets page. I have been waiting for hours to buy and finally did. Got our tickets for Oct 5th!! Yah!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I think it is great that so many people are going to the party on my birthday!!!  (October 5th!!)   

We'll be flying down the 6th though, and are attending on the 8th!  Can't wait!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Seems like a lot of people got tickets for October 5th (including me)!!! And it seems to be mostly Canadians, lol.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I think it is great that so many people are going to the party on my birthday!!!  (October 5th!!)
> 
> We'll be flying down the 6th though, and are attending on the 8th!  Can't wait!



My birthday is October 5th too! That's why I got these tickets! I didn't want to get kicked out of Disneyland on my birthday!!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

It looks like a bunch of us fellow DISer's are going to be at the MHP on Oct 5th. If you see a gal decked out in CANUCKS gear that'll be me. Found a Canucks jersey and hat cheap at the Liquidation World that closing down, now have to find some socks and earrings to match. Figure that I'll go as the typical Canadian Hockey Fan EH!

Trish


----------



## AmyPond

iKristin said:


> This link?? http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/



That link doesn't say anything about the fireworks.  So does that mean non-party guests will be able to watch them now?

Edit - oops.  Nevermind.  Didn't see the "event details" at the bottom.

That stinks for me.  Our last night in town is Friday the 1st.  And it will most likely be the only night the park would be open later.  So now we can't even hang out unless we pay for the party tickets (no thanks!)  Disneyland is going to close at 8pm every night we are there.  Is it even dark at 8pm is late September?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

BELLEDOZER said:


> It looks like a bunch of us fellow DISer's are going to be at the MHP on Oct 5th. If you see a gal decked out in CANUCKS gear that'll be me. Found a Canucks jersey and hat cheap at the Liquidation World that closing down, now have to find some socks and earrings to match. Figure that I'll go as the typical Canadian Hockey Fan EH!
> 
> Trish



Maybe I will wear one of my Flames t-shirts!! I will be on the lookout for you!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Congrats to all who got MHP tickets. I'm very jealous! 

... Speaking of jealous... I am so jealous of those of you in cooler areas right now. It's supposed to be 112 here today! Can't wait to go to California!


----------



## srauchbauer

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Congrats to all who got MHP tickets. I'm very jealous!
> 
> ... Speaking of jealous... I am so jealous of those of you in cooler areas right now. It's supposed to be 112 here today! Can't wait to go to California!



we are cooler but by not much we are to have a high of 95 and humid.  How long until fall.

Also very jealous of all who got tickets, i was getting ready to order buy DH asked me to wait until we have airfare (i thought we had airfare)


----------



## fhtpdw20

Just got off the phone ordering tickets for the party.  CM confirmed with supervisor that the only people viewing the fireworks during party will be ticket holders.  They will clear the park one hour before party time.

Edit:  I also asked about the Happy Haunts Tour and no info yet on dates and times.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

fhtpdw20 said:


> Edit:  I also asked about the Happy Haunts Tour and no info yet on dates and times.



Those won't be available until a month in advance.


----------



## fhtpdw20

What I am trying to figure out is what days and times the tour is given (i.e. Mon, Wed, Fri at 4pm) so I can call on the proper day to reserve tour.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am also interested in the Happy Haunts tour and will have to wait one month in advance to purchase tickets. At least they won't let non-MHP ticket holders stay in the park during the party (no offense to the people who don't have a ticket for MHP) so my DA and I could enjoy a nice day in the park and for HS.


----------



## AmyPond

So now I have to be out of the park by 6pm on Friday the 1st?  Fan-freaking-tastic.  GRR.  Our last night in town (and our last Disneyland trip for YEARS) and we won't be able to be in the park in the evenings at all. 
<-----


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

fhtpdw20 said:


> What I am trying to figure out is what days and times the tour is given (i.e. Mon, Wed, Fri at 4pm) so I can call on the proper day to reserve tour.



I want to say it was daily last year at 4:30 and 4:45.

Heres last years thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2294762&highlight=happiest+haunts


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> So now I have to be out of the park by 6pm on Friday the 1st?  Fan-freaking-tastic.  GRR.  Our last night in town (and our last Disneyland trip for YEARS) and we won't be able to be in the park in the evenings at all.
> <-----



Unless something suddenly changed, the non-MHP ticket people can stay in DL until 7 p.m. on Friday nights and on Halloween (and MHP people are let in at 4 p.m.).  They can stay until 6 p.m. on Tuesdays (and MHP people are let in at 3 p.m.).

As for the fireworks, that verbiage in the link that iKristin posted is exactly the same verbiage that we saw before the tickets went on sale to the general public.  It was there when the tickets were sold to AP holders, etc.  I am more interested in the lengthier HalloweenTime press release that will come down the wires via Disney Parks Blog or D23, because I want to see exactly how they handle the subject of Halloween Screams in their wording.  That will be a bit more detailed, and we will be able to tell if they are going to show Halloween Screams on non-MHP nights at all (even on Saturdays, if no other days).


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> Unless something suddenly changed, the non-MHP ticket people can stay in DL until 7 p.m. on Friday nights and on Halloween (and MHP people are let in at 4 p.m.).  They can stay until 6 p.m. on Tuesdays (and MHP people are let in at 3 p.m.).
> 
> As for the fireworks, that verbiage in the link that iKristin posted is exactly the same verbiage that we saw before the tickets went on sale to the general public.  It was there when the tickets were sold to AP holders, etc.  I am more interested in the lengthier HalloweenTime press release that will come down the wires via Disney Parks Blog or D23, because I want to see exactly how they handle the subject of Halloween Screams in their wording.  That will be a bit more detailed, and we will be able to tell if they are going to show Halloween Screams on non-MHP nights at all (even on Saturdays, if no other days).



I think she's referring to the email stating that Non-MHP guests will be cleared an hour before event time. I'm guessing they will start herding non-party people out at 6 since it'll take a full hour to get to everyone. (if what's stated in the email is correct)


----------



## Jagdcarcajou

AmyPond said:


> So now I have to be out of the park by 6pm on Friday the 1st?  Fan-freaking-tastic.  GRR.  Our last night in town (and our last Disneyland trip for YEARS) and we won't be able to be in the park in the evenings at all.
> <-----



Heya,

I wouldn't sweat it.  They have to respond to public inquiries like this, but chances are they will make announcements to encourage people to exit, but they won't force the issue.  Just get on a nice long ride before the "close" time, and then hide in plain sight.  I don't plan to buy a ticket just to watch the fireworks, so this is what I am doing (don't want to ride or do pictures, etc. and the ticket is way overpriced just for fireworks - wish they would do a second tier "Fireworks Only" pass or something...).  If a castmember asks me face-to-face to leave I will, but I really doubt they will actually do that (as the posts on the other site indicate).  I have been in the park plenty of times during grad nights (as a regular guest), and after a while they just announce "anyone still here is welcome to stay!".  

Best of luck!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I have a problem with what you are doing. If you want to see the fireworks that bad, then spend the money and get tickets to the event like the rest of us that are going, and stop work around the system. I hope that a CM catches on to what you are planning to do, and forces you to leave the park. This is JMHO as I hate people to try to bend the rules to their own advantage.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

BELLEDOZER said:


> I have a problem with what you are doing. If you want to see the fireworks that bad, then spend the money and get tickets to the event like the rest of us that are going, and stop work around the system. I hope that a CM catches on to what you are planning to do, and forces you to leave the park. This is JMHO as I hate people to try to bend the rules to their own advantage.



Amen!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Time for more dancing - we still need the rest of the HalloweenTime info:


----------



## AmyPond

I have no desire to watch the Halloween fireworks.  I saw them on youtube and wasn't impressed at all.  I'd just like to hang around to walk through shops.  Maybe get a hot chocolate and just wander around.  As dorky as it is, just wandering the park is one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

BELLEDOZER said:


> I have a problem with what you are doing. If you want to see the fireworks that bad, then spend the money and get tickets to the event like the rest of us that are going, and stop work around the system. I hope that a CM catches on to what you are planning to do, and forces you to leave the park. This is JMHO as I hate people to try to bend the rules to their own advantage.



I agree!  I spent my $108 so dd and I could play by the rules...I hope not everyone tries to work the system...


----------



## jenergy

3minnies1mickey said:


> amen!!!



+1!!


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I have no desire to watch the Halloween fireworks.  I saw them on youtube and wasn't impressed at all.  I'd just like to hang around to walk through shops.  Maybe get a hot chocolate and just wander around.  As dorky as it is, just wandering the park is one of my favorite things to do.



Mine too!  There are those times where, especially if you've been on a bunch of rides already, you just feel like sitting on a bench or wandering around, with no particular goal.  Sometimes that leads to the best discoveries - you may find a cute little shop you never knew existed or a little corner of one of the parks that you've never seen, and unknown or unexplored territory always means more Disney details and hidden gems to uncover!  When we are all busy racing to and fro, trying to grab Fast Passes or get to this line or that line before it gets long, or stand in a huge mob of people to wait for some show or other, we tend to overlook things.  It's often on those "just wandering" days that we really _see_ a lot of what DLR has to offer.


----------



## Jagdcarcajou

AmyPond said:


> I have no desire to watch the Halloween fireworks.  I saw them on youtube and wasn't impressed at all.  I'd just like to hang around to walk through shops.  Maybe get a hot chocolate and just wander around.  As dorky as it is, just wandering the park is one of my favorite things to do.



Heya,

It's not dorky.  Especially after dark.  The park totally transforms, and it's a great time to get pictures and people watch.

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## mvf-m11c

AmyPond said:


> II'd just like to hang around to walk through shops.  Maybe get a hot chocolate and just wander around.  As dorky as it is, just wandering the park is one of my favorite things to do.



Just like you AmyPond, I love to walk around through the park and watching the nighttime shows instead of doing the rides. I like the rides at both parks, but it is a bonus to me when I go down to DL. It is fun to go through the shops and look at the art work and the different variety of dessert food. Every time I go to get a FP, I just collect them instead of using them.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

AmyPond said:


> I have no desire to watch the Halloween fireworks.  I saw them on youtube and wasn't impressed at all.  I'd just like to hang around to walk through shops.  Maybe get a hot chocolate and just wander around.  As dorky as it is, just wandering the park is one of my favorite things to do.



It's not dorky at all!  Disneyland itself IS the best attraction!  Just being there is a wonderful experience.  Look at the lights, listen to the music and wonder at the magic that is all around you.


----------



## AmyPond

I can't believe this thread is almost to 100 pages!  For the heck of it I went to see when I first "joined" it (under my old board name PeytonSdiz.)  My first post in this thread was on May 7th and it was only on page 22!  Crazy!


----------



## amamax2

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> ... Speaking of jealous... I am so jealous of those of you in cooler areas right now. It's supposed to be 112 here today! Can't wait to go to California!



Don't be too jealous - we've already hit 104 in my neck of San Diego today and we usually have weather like Anaheim, so I assume it is a similar temp!



AmyPond said:


> That stinks for me.  Our last night in town is Friday the 1st.  And it will most likely be the only night the park would be open later.  So now we can't even hang out unless we pay for the party tickets (no thanks!)  Disneyland is going to close at 8pm every night we are there.  Is it even dark at 8pm is late September?



Amy Pond, the sun sets around 6:30 the end of Sept and I believe the stores on Main St stay open an extra hour, so if the park closes at 8 pm, you'll have time each evening to just wander and soak it up.  Plus the benefit of less crowds!  

I know this is not necessarily your ideal, but we always go when the park hours are limited, and it is so nice to wander through DTD after the park closes and see all the twinkle lights, listen to the bands playing, etc.  You are going to have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## mwrogers

So is there a discount for AP's?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

mwrogers said:


> So is there a discount for AP's?



Only on Tuesday night parties and on Oct. 1. You save $5.


----------



## Janell

BELLEDOZER said:


> I have a problem with what you are doing. If you want to see the fireworks that bad, then spend the money and get tickets to the event like the rest of us that are going, and stop work around the system. I hope that a CM catches on to what you are planning to do, and forces you to leave the park. This is JMHO as I hate people to try to bend the rules to their own advantage.



I agree with you. Those who don't pay for the event ticket should be allowed to stay in the park. And Disney should sweep the park and not let the guest who didn't pay for the event stay in the parks

I'm sorry if a guest had planned their trip during this time. But those guest are welcome to buy a ticket to the event and have fun.


----------



## mom4princesses

Wow, I thought the party info would be up by now.  Guess we need more dancing.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, we need information!!


----------



## srauchbauer

and more


----------



## zeitzeuge

MHP tickets purchased, parkhoppers purchased, flights and hotels paid for and done. 

I guess it's official now.  

Now if we could get some more information.

Hey, is there a Halloween Parade?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I very rarely chastize anyone one the forums. However I take ofence to people who constantly bend rules to suit them. I never get nasty, but I will point out when I see something is not right, and I don't agree with what's being said. I respect others opinions, even though sometimes I don't agree with them. I believe in stating my opinions but never getting nasty about it. That being said DL is sure dragging their tails when it comes to releasing info about the MHP. I would have thought that now that the MHP tickets are available to be purchased by the general public, that they would have released the info, but since they haven't lets hear it for the Holloween Time Information BOOGIE!!


----------



## Belle Ella

zeitzeuge said:


> Hey, is there a Halloween Parade?



Not that has been announced. I wish with all my heart that there was, but I'm thinking that there wont be.


----------



## Belle Ella

BELLEDOZER said:


> I very rarely chastize anyone one the forums. However I take ofence to people who constantly bend rules to suit them.



^ Ditto


----------



## zeitzeuge

Belle Ella said:


> Not that has been announced. I wish with all my heart that there was, but I'm thinking that there wont be.


 
I've heard so many good things about the one in MK, that I was crossing fingers we'd have something at DL.  We'll see I guess.


----------



## AmyPond

amamax2 said:


> Don't be too jealous - we've already hit 104 in my neck of San Diego today and we usually have weather like Anaheim, so I assume it is a similar temp!
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Pond, the sun sets around 6:30 the end of Sept and I believe the stores on Main St stay open an extra hour, so if the park closes at 8 pm, you'll have time each evening to just wander and soak it up.  Plus the benefit of less crowds!
> 
> I know this is not necessarily your ideal, but we always go when the park hours are limited, and it is so nice to wander through DTD after the park closes and see all the twinkle lights, listen to the bands playing, etc.  You are going to have a wonderful time!!!



Thanks.  I'd completely forgotten that the shops on Main Street stay open an hour later!



BELLEDOZER said:


> I very rarely chastize anyone one the forums. However I take ofence to people who constantly bend rules to suit them. I never get nasty, but I will point out when I see something is not right, and I don't agree with what's being said. I respect others opinions, even though sometimes I don't agree with them. I believe in stating my opinions but never getting nasty about it. That being said DL is sure dragging their tails when it comes to releasing info about the MHP. I would have thought that now that the MHP tickets are available to be purchased by the general public, that they would have released the info, but since they haven't lets hear it for the Holloween Time Information BOOGIE!!



I don't see anyone here "constantly" bending any rules.  Then again, I also don't see the problem with hanging around until specifically asked to leave (like that previous poster said they would do.)


----------



## Belle Ella

zeitzeuge said:


> I've heard so many good things about the one in MK, that I was crossing fingers we'd have something at DL.  We'll see I guess.



Me too! And it doesn't help any that the only "parade" (I hate calling Celebrate a parade) that DL has to it's name right now is absolutely lackluster to most adults. While I doubt there will be one this year we can always keep our fingers crossed that there will be ... someday.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

zeitzeuge said:


> Hey, is there a Halloween Parade?



There was one last year during the party (more street party style)....

And I did hear a rumor that one was coming this year,.....


----------



## MattsPrincess

AmyPond said:


> Then again, I also don't see the problem with hanging around until specifically asked to leave (like that previous poster said they would do.)




Staying until the non party guests are asked to leave is one thing. That's what you're supposed to do and there is nothing wrong with it.

However, purposely hiding out on a ride to try to sneak your way into an event you didn't pay to attend is very different. I don't see any difference between that and people that try to hide until after closing to stay in the parks over night. Is that ok with you too?


----------



## AmyPond

MattsPrincess said:


> Staying until the non party guests are asked to leave is one thing. That's what you're supposed to do and there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> However, purposely hiding out on a ride to try to sneak your way into an event you didn't pay to attend is very different. I don't see any difference between that and people that try to hide until after closing to stay in the parks over night. Is that ok with you too?



That previous poster said she was going to hang out and if she was asked to leave, she'd leave.  I don't see a problem with that at all.  I don't see how going on a ride right before closing time and then hanging around until asked to leave is even remotely like trying to hide in the parks overnight.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I think it's time for us to drop the subject of rule bending, am almost sorry that Jagdacrajou posted it in the first place on this thread since it caused so much discussion on the board. If he/she choses to rule bend, it's his/her choice, but I hope that that person will look at what's been said on this forum and think twice about doing so. So let's do the Holloween Time Information Boogie, and hope that they release the info sooner than later, since the wait is getting downright scary!


----------



## AmyPond

BELLEDOZER said:


> I think it's time for us to drop the subject of rule bending, am almost sorry that Jagdacrajou posted it in the first place on this thread since it caused so much discussion on the board. If he/she choses to rule bend, it's his/her choice, but I hope that that person will look at what's been said on this forum and think twice about doing so. So let's do the Holloween Time Information Boogie, and hope that they release the info sooner than later, since the wait is getting downright scary!



Thankfully _most_ posts in the discussion have been pretty civil.  Adults can discuss things and have different opinions without it getting heated.  It's sad when it gets out of hand though.  I feel bad for Jag because he/she was chastised so much for one little comment.  A comment in which even stated she would leave if asked so I'm still not seeing anyone breaking any rules.  But whatever.  This certainly isn't the place to debate it.  We can agree to disagree, I think.

Hopefully they will release more info soon.  I'm mostly just waiting for park hours for my dates.  Sadly, it'll be quite a few weeks for those, I'm sure.

Of course, a little creeping dancing never hurt anyone.


----------



## AmyPond

Okay, this is probably a dumb question, but here goes:

The Space Mountain Halloween overlay, what exactly is it like?

Is it an all day thing or something that only runs for the Halloween parties?

I remember a long time ago hearing that they had some overlay that was easy to switch on just for evenings or something.  But I have a bad memory.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

AmyPond said:


> Okay, this is probably a dumb question, but here goes:
> 
> The Space Mountain Halloween overlay, what exactly is it like?
> 
> Is it an all day thing or something that only runs for the Halloween parties?
> 
> I remember a long time ago hearing that they had some overlay that was easy to switch on just for evenings or something.  But I have a bad memory.



It is all the time. It is pretty much a big old scary ghost chasing you through space. It's a lot scarier than than the regular ride and all Disney ghosts to date.


----------



## Sherry E

It's funny - we are all waiting eagerly for different elements of info to be released!!  

AmyPond mainly wants the park hours.  Others want more details on the MHP, specifically.  I am chomping at the bit for the press release thingy (which was released from D23 at this time last year) and the bullet point thingy that comes out on the DLR website every year, with the full rundown of what's in store for HalloweenTime in general.  I am still kind of curious to see if DLR will decide to make Halloween Screams available to anyone on non-MHP nights - even just one non-MHP night a week.  But primarily, I want to see if there are any new things added to the line-up of Halloween decorations or events, or if anything has been taken away since last year!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm in the same boat as you, waiting for the park hours and entertainment schedules to come out. It seems like they don't want to release this info until they are 6 weeks out from the dates you want. I'm eager to see if they are going to have the WOC during the weekdays in Oct, as I may book a WOC picnic package if it's going to be on during the weekdays. Hopefully we will find out this info in the coming weeks as well. Until it's a waiting game until more info is released.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Did anyone notice that they posted the entertainment schedule through Sept. 10th, and there's still nothing about WoC on the calendar that Friday? I've heard rumblings from people who said CMs told them there would be no WoC in the fall, and now I'm starting to wonder. I can't imagine them not doing it, especially during HalloweenTime. We desperately need some HalloweenTime info. I'm sick of speculating.


----------



## Disney Dreams

It's fun to "watch" all of you get excited as you get your tickets to the Halloween party.  We have decided not to go this year - of course, we may change our mind on that any time.  hahaha!



Jagdcarcajou said:


> ...I have been in the park plenty of times during grad nights (as a regular guest), and after a while they just announce "anyone still here is welcome to stay!".
> 
> Best of luck!



I find this statement very interesting because that's not how Disneyland handles Grad nights.  The Park closes.  It's cleared completely.  Then Grad Night guests enter.  They must arrive on a bus with their school and stay until sunrise.  No one is allowed to leave early.  So.... how exactly did you experience the above?  That's not how Grad Night happens.



AmyPond said:


> Okay, this is probably a dumb question, but here goes:
> 
> The Space Mountain Halloween overlay, what exactly is it like?
> 
> Is it an all day thing or something that only runs for the Halloween parties?
> 
> I remember a long time ago hearing that they had some overlay that was easy to switch on just for evenings or something.  But I have a bad memory.



Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy is an overlay.  It runs with the overlay day and night, regular hours and party times.  Last year was the first time they did it.

Hope this helps,
Dreams


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Did anyone notice that they posted the entertainment schedule through Sept. 10th, and there's still nothing about WoC on the calendar that Friday. I've heard rumblings from people who said CMs told them there would be no WoC in the fall, and now I'm starting to wonder. I can't imagine them not doing especially during HalloweenTime. We desperately need some HalloweenTime info. I'm sick of speculating.



There is no way they won't do WOC at least on the weekends. They've spent way too much money. I think they real debate in Disney's eyes (and possibly why they haven't released any info yet) is will they have it more than just Friday-Sunday.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Did anyone notice that they posted the entertainment schedule through Sept. 10th, and there's still nothing about WoC on the calendar that Friday. I've heard rumblings from people who said CMs told them there would be no WoC in the fall, and now I'm starting to wonder. I can't imagine them not doing especially during HalloweenTime. We desperately need some HalloweenTime info. I'm sick of speculating.



I can't imagine them not doing WoC either - at least sometime in the the Fall, even if not every night.  They put so much $$$ into that show, and they have basically added all kinds of colorful additions to DCA it bring everyone's attention to the idea of color.  They've made a major deal out of WoC.  With no Halloween party in DCA this year, and the Electrical Parade not on the horizon until winter, I would hope that they show WoC at least on weekend nights in DCA.


----------



## AmyPond

Thanks for the info on Space Mountain, everyone.

Sherry, the bullet points will mention the decorations?  If so, THAT is definitely infomation I am interested in!

People mentioned Candy Corn Acres before.  That's just decorations around the Bugs Land area, right?  I've seen some photos and thought it looked so cute.  I'd love to know if they are doing that again!


----------



## Belle Ella

If anything you would hope they would have WOC on the nights of the MHP as a way to appease the people kicked out of DL once the party starts. But so far for the calendar after Labor Day there is nothing for WOC. Very frustrating. Although it would make dy meal decision much easier and would mean a definite yes for the Fantasmic! dessert seating.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Sherry, the bullet points will mention the decorations?  If so, THAT is definitely infomation I am interested in!
> 
> People mentioned Candy Corn Acres before.  That's just decorations around the Bugs Land area, right?  I've seen some photos and thought it looked so cute.  I'd love to know if they are doing that again!



Basically, the little bullet point list thingy that usually pops up on the DLR website will kind of list the highlights of the season, like HMH, SMGG, the Halloween Round-Up, Mickey's Halloween Party, Halloween Screams, Candy Corn Acres, etc.  It will also make a mention of 'spooky' or 'ghoulish' treats and merchandise.  It will say something about the decorations and the pumpkins along Main Street.

The press release thing that D23 put out last year (but could come from either D23 or the Parks Blog this year) lists the same stuff but is a bit more detailed.  It will go into more detail about specific food items or explain that Jack Skellington is the Master of Scareamonies for Halloween Screams, etc.  This is where I am curious to see what the wording is when they refer to Halloween Screams and if it truly sounds as if they will only show HS during the MHP or if they might let other people see it on non-MHP nights.




Belle Ella said:


> If anything you would hope they would have WOC on the nights of the MHP _*as a way to appease the people kicked out of DL once the party starts*_. But so far for the calendar after Labor Day there is nothing for WOC. Very frustrating. Although it would make dy meal decision much easier and would mean a definite yes for the Fantasmic! dessert seating.



That's _exactly_ what I was thinking, too, Jazz.  In fact, I just assumed that from the beginning - as soon as we learned the MHP was heading over to DL.  I just assumed that the master plan by DLR was to lure all the people kicked out of DL over to DCA to see WoC.  I would be surprised if things did not transpire that way.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I agree with that too. Why would they move the party over AND get rid of the Electrical Parade if they weren't going to do World of Color? All I gotta say is there better be a really good reason for sending off the DEP!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Also on the September schedule, I was surprise not to see the firework show on Sept. 10. Just like everyone else said on the thread, I was curious why the DLR moved the Halloween party from DCA to DL. But after what I read so far, it does make sense to move it to DL and get all the guests who are not participating in the MHP to go over to DCA and go see WoC. I'll be shocked if WoC if not running after Labor day.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm hoping it's nothing more than a decision hasn't been made on exactly how often they will be showing WOC during HalloweenTime and the rest of the Fall. It sucks for people trying to make PS 60 days out if it gets added in later, lol. But from what CM's on the phone said, the decision as to if/when WOC would be playing had not been made yet. But they also said it may not be known until September!  I really can't see them waiting that long for an anouncement. That would really, really suck.


----------



## amamax2

I think, as Sherry has said many times about many things, DL is still trying to figure it all out...

They hadn't planned originally on moving Halloween to DL, then hurriedly did.  They announce the fireworks as an exclusive, get all sorts of flak, change their minds and decide on a mix-in (I know, it was a rumor, but someone posted when they talked to guest services, they were asked how they would feel about a mix-in, so sounds like they were at least floating the idea), get flak for that idea, and now are back pedaling, etc etc.

It just seems to me like they are trying to figure out the right way to do things and it may take a while.  They may want to see what ticket sales are like.  

And as far as WOC, October is also the windy time here in SoCal.  Fireworks are cancelled all the time.  People have complained already that if a breeze is blowing, it messes up WOC somewhat.  And we all know what happened when they had to cancel WOC that one night after people had paid for dining.  So they need to decide how to handle WOC during that season, if at all.

I hope I am not sounding negative - not trying to!    Just saying IMO we may not know details "soon" as it seems like DL has been flying by the seat of their pants and it hasn't been working out too well.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm hoping that they will be having WOC on during Holloween time, because if they were to have it on a MHP night, I would be inclined to book a WOC picnic, as I doubt the family would be interested in seeing it when we go down in Feb/11. So I'm hoping that they make a decision regarding this soon so that we can all start making our plans around it, if you want to see it.


----------



## AmyPond

I bet they are waiting to see what ticket sales are like.  It wouldn't surprise me, if ticket sales weren't great for the Halloween parties, if they ended up letting people stay in the parks.  Why?  Because in reality, it typically boils down to money.  If they leave it a mix-in, more people will stay and buy snacks and spend money in the shops.

However, if ticket sales for the parties are good, I don't see them allowing people to stick around as long.


----------



## Disney Dreams

AmyPond said:


> ...However, if ticket sales for the parties are good, I don't see them allowing people to stick around as long.



Other than the fact that some people here don't like it, why wouldn't Disney allow people to stick around even if sales are good?  They really don't lose anything by doing so.  They gain the possibility of additional revenue from food and merchandise.  I can't see how Disney loses by allowing people to stay.

- Dreams


----------



## Belle Ella

Disney Dreams said:


> Other than the fact that some people here don't like it, why wouldn't Disney allow people to stick around even if sales are good?  They really don't lose anything by doing so.  They gain the possibility of additional revenue from food and merchandise.  I can't see how Disney loses by allowing people to stay.
> 
> - Dreams



Other than people pissed off that they spent good money on tickets to an exclusive party that is no longer very exclusive?


----------



## dsny1mom

Belle Ella said:


> Other than people pissed off that they spent good money on tickets to an exclusive party that is no longer very exclusive?



Exactly. 

When I spoke with GR they said they had received a good number of people asking about the exclusivity of the event, based on what they read on line. 

I'm sure Disney heard it loud and clear that if they allow those that did not pay to stay for the parties ticket holders would be expecting a refund. 

So yeah Disney *does* stand to loose revenue if they allow non ticket holders to stay for the parties.

Those that already purchased tickets might want to email GR and get it in writting that non ticket holders will not be allowed to stay and bring that email with them to the party. Better safe than sorry.

dsny1mom


----------



## Sherry E

Anyway....I'm still checking the D23 site and the DLR site to see if anything magically appears about HalloweenTime.  They are taking their sweet time in putting it up!  Don't they know I am anxious for info, for corn's sake?  ("For corn's sake" is something that Fred Mertz on _I Love Lucy_ used to say, and I always got a hoot out of it!)

If Candy Corn Acres makes a return to DCA this year, will that be the only touch of Halloween inside DCA?  Now that the Halloween Party is gone from DCA, will Candy Corn Acres be all that's left in DCA?  The Candy Corn C-A-L-I-F-O-R-N-I-A letters were gone last year, much to my dismay.  Will they make a final return this year before those letters are removed for good?  Wouldn't it be cool if they decorated A Bug's Land for HalloweenTime?

Will the Villains return to the rather awkward (and not very spooky) photo op spot near IASW?  Personally, I thought it was an odd location for a Villain photo spot last year.  The area was kind of shaded a bit and some of the photos came out less than bright.  I wish they could set up a photo spot for them in NOS - I think that backdrop would be so much better, but I guess they have to save that for Jack and Sally.


----------



## Belle Ella

I keep checking too Sherry! I find it funny to have the tickets officially on sale to the general public and still no information. Are we not dancing hard enough or something?

​


----------



## Disney Dreams

Belle Ella said:


> Other than people pissed off that they spent good money on tickets to an exclusive party that is no longer very exclusive?



Ummm.... I very specifically started my post with the fact that some people don't like it.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I keep checking too Sherry! I find it funny to have the tickets officially on sale to the general public and still no information. Are we not dancing hard enough or something?
> 
> ​



I guess this Creepy Dancing Guy is not getting the job done.

As you said, we gave him meaning and purpose to his life, and this is how he pays us back!!

You know who I think has the magic touch?  Tablefor5!  Remember when Tablefor5 did a special Memorial Day version of the HalloweenTime Information Boogie and then Heather from the Parks Blog released the info about the MHP going over to DL the same day or the next day, along with the HalloweenTime start date?

Tablefor5 - where arrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeee yoooooooouuuuuuuu?


----------



## mvf-m11c

It will be disappointing for the people who paid for the tickets and there are non ticket holders in the park during the party. If Disney said that it is only exclusive for guests who have MHP tickets than they have to keep their words by what they say or get a lot of guests who bought tickets asking for refunds.

I'm getting impatient with DL not giving out the HalloweenTime information so everyone can plan their trips.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I guess this Creepy Dancing Guy is not getting the job done.
> 
> As you said, we gave him meaning and purpose to his life, and this is how he pays us back!!
> 
> You know who I think has the magic touch?  Tablefor5!  Remember when Tablefor5 did a special Memorial Day version of the HalloweenTime Information Boogie and then Heather from the Parks Blog released the info about the MHP going over to DL the same day or the next day, along with the HalloweenTime start date?
> 
> Tablefor5 - where arrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeee yoooooooouuuuuuuu?



Hm. This makes me re-think my future plans with Creepy Dancing Guy. He's breaking my heart already.

​
I think I need to come up with a new plan of attack here.

Hmmm. Nah, I'm all tapped out.


----------



## AmyPond

Disney Dreams said:


> Other than the fact that some people here don't like it, why wouldn't Disney allow people to stick around even if sales are good?  They really don't lose anything by doing so.  They gain the possibility of additional revenue from food and merchandise.  I can't see how Disney loses by allowing people to stay.
> 
> - Dreams



Good point.  Which makes me wonder if Disney will SAY it's exclusive but then on the days of the party be a bit lax about kicking people out.  We shall see, I guess.



Sherry E said:


> Anyway....I'm still checking the D23 site and the DLR site to see if anything magically appears about HalloweenTime.  They are taking their sweet time in putting it up!  Don't they know I am anxious for info, for corn's sake?  ("For corn's sake" is something that Fred Mertz on _I Love Lucy_ used to say, and I always got a hoot out of it!)
> 
> If Candy Corn Acres makes a return to DCA this year, will that be the only touch of Halloween inside DCA?  Now that the Halloween Party is gone from DCA, will Candy Corn Acres be all that's left in DCA?  The Candy Corn C-A-L-I-F-O-R-N-I-A letters were gone last year, much to my dismay.  Will they make a final return this year before those letters are removed for good?  Wouldn't it be cool if they decorated A Bug's Land for HalloweenTime?
> 
> Will the Villains return to the rather awkward (and not very spooky) photo op spot near IASW?  Personally, I thought it was an odd location for a Villain photo spot last year.  The area was kind of shaded a bit and some of the photos came out less than bright.  I wish they could set up a photo spot for them in NOS - I think that backdrop would be so much better, but I guess they have to save that for Jack and Sally.



When are they removing the letters for good?

Will Jack and Sally be around all day or just for the parties?


----------



## AmyPond

Seven, for good luck.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I have my own dancing guy (who some may think is creepy, but whatevs), maybe he will help!


----------



## iKristin

lol that used to be in my signature here


----------



## AmyPond

Will a dancing cat help??


----------



## iKristin

DANG YOU GUYS WENT 7 PAGES TODAY FROM THE TIME I LEFT FOR WORK TO NOW WHEN I GOT HOME!! lol


----------



## Diznygrl

amamax2 said:


> Don't be too jealous - we've already hit 104 in my neck of San Diego today and we usually have weather like Anaheim, so I assume it is a similar temp!



104 in San Diego??  I find that very hard to believe...


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> Will a dancing cat help??



AHHHH!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Ive had him in my signature before too!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I have my own dancing guy (who some may think is creepy, but whatevs), maybe he will help!





AmyPond said:


> Will a dancing cat help??



Oh my goodness - Andrea and AmyPond you guys are hilarious with the teeny tiny dancing MJ and the dancing cat!!  I just burst out laughing and nearly spit out my water!  That's so funny - they certainly do a nice job of standing in for 



Belle Ella said:


> Hm. This makes me re-think my future plans with Creepy Dancing Guy. He's breaking my heart already.
> 
> ​
> I think I need to come up with a new plan of attack here.
> 
> Hmmm. Nah, I'm all tapped out.



I know, Jazz!   is turning out to be quite the heartbreaker and a letdown.  He may be booted off the thread as the HalloweenTime Information Boogie mascot if he doesn't start giving us some info!



AmyPond said:


> Good point.  Which makes me wonder if Disney will SAY it's exclusive but then on the days of the party be a bit lax about kicking people out.  We shall see, I guess.
> 
> When are they removing the letters for good?
> 
> Will Jack and Sally be around all day or just for the parties?



I think the letters were originally supposed to come down this year, like after last Christmas, but then it was delayed.  When they take the letters down they are planning to redo the whole entrance area, including taking the bridge down and moving the entrance to DCA out to where the letters are.  It was too much of a disruption to do right now, with WoC and all, I suppose.  So I think the current plan is to remove the letters after the end of this year and then start remodeling the entrance next year.  Of course, things are always subject to change at DLR.

I have yet to see Jack and Sally in DLR, as they don't seem to come out often, but many other people have seen them - and they saw them in DL, near the HMH, during regular park hours.  I don't think they were at the TOTP in DCA last year.  This year, however, because the MHP is inside of DL, I bet Jack and Sally will be out for the party.  Hopefully they will be out again in the daytime, near HMH, for short intervals.


----------



## Disney Dreams

Okay, the dancing cat scares the bejeebeez out of me.  How about a little cheer, sort of rooting for news!



Diznygrl said:


> 104 in San Diego??  I find that very hard to believe...


It has been EXTREMELY hot the last 2 days.  Today it was in the high 90s in Anaheim.  Probably felt close to 100.

- Dreams


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Don't be too jealous - we've already hit 104 in my neck of San Diego today and we usually have weather like Anaheim, so I assume it is a similar temp!



Oh, it has been hotter than hades today where I am in L.A. too, Amamax2 - it jumped from being gloomy, cool, below average in temps and even rainy last week to being hot, icky and humid.  I was thinking that today is a day where I'm glad I'm not in DLR!  I can't take the extreme heat.  I am better off inside!

But I know that other folks love the heat - like Jazz and Tablefor5, etc.  So this would be a perfect day for them to hit up DLR!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I love DLR on a hot day!! I love a hot day period though, lol. Man, to think I would have been there right now if my friend hadn't canceled on me!!


----------



## Diznygrl

Ok, I'll buy that.  You know, I've heard a lot of people say that Southern California isn't humid but that is SO not true.  Maybe not Florida humid, but being from Sacramento where it's very dry in the summer, I can definitely feel the humidity when I'm down there.  Makes the temp feel a lot worse than it really is. 

It was 99 here today, supposed to be 100 for the next two days.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I love DLR on a hot day!! I love a hot day period though, lol. Man, to think I would have been there right now if my friend hadn't canceled on me!!



That's very true - this would have been your original DLR trip, for the 55th anniversary!  You would have been in heaven with this heat we are having - it would have been super molten hot inside DLR!!

But, alas, maybe it was somehow meant to be that July didn't work out and now September is the plan.  Maybe there was some greater purpose....a HalloweenTime trip....a creepy dancing guy...

My July DLR birthday trip got cancelled last year because of a flaky friend.  Grrrr......I can empathize!



Diznygrl said:


> Ok, I'll buy that.  You know, I've heard a lot of people say that Southern California isn't humid but that is SO not true.  Maybe not Florida humid, but being from Sacramento where it's very dry in the summer, I can definitely feel the humidity when I'm down there.  Makes the temp feel a lot worse than it really is.
> 
> It was 99 here today, supposed to be 100 for the next two days.



  Very true.  It's not like Florida or Louisiana humid, and we don't get humidity all the time, but it does rear its head here and there...like now.  Inside DL, it must feel like a sauna.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

It is definitely humid down there compared to where I am from. This was 13 years ago and I remember stepping off the plane and not being able to breathe properly. That was the nice thing about coming back to Calgary is stepping of that plane and breathing in the nice crisp air. I can see Florida being worse though. It was pretty bad in Mexico.


----------



## Belle Ella

I *hate* humid. After spending a couple of summers in Tampa visiting my dad and last summer's excursion to Texas (less than 20 minutes from the coast) I can't see myself ever going through that again. You leave the airport and it's like breathing into a fish tank! SoCal's nothing  We don't get much humidity here unless I'm at work and our AC is being wonky. Happens a lot actually ...


----------



## DisneyStitch626

A lot of it probably depends on what the weather has been like. Like it's pretty humid here lately, or it feels like it is, because we have been getting a LOT of rain followed by a hot day, then more rain. So it's pretty stuffy. I LOVE the heat. I just don't like when it's stuffy.


----------



## AmyPond

Dry heat, humid heat - I hate it all!


----------



## amamax2

Diznygrl said:


> 104 in San Diego??  I find that very hard to believe...



San Diego is a big place with many different temperate zones.    I live in the East County (not by the coast) - once we start the summer heat, over 100 is the norm for weeks on end.  In fact, my neck of the woods in usually  the hottest spot in the County outside of the desert.


----------



## amamax2

Diznygrl said:


> Ok, I'll buy that.  You know, I've heard a lot of people say that Southern California isn't humid but that is SO not true.  Maybe not Florida humid, but being from Sacramento where it's very dry in the summer, I can definitely feel the humidity when I'm down there.  Makes the temp feel a lot worse than it really is.
> 
> It was 99 here today, supposed to be 100 for the next two days.



My sister lives in Redwood City and just told me yesterday how hot it was up there!   She says no one has AC and she is dying.

My hair loves the humidity - I look like I got a perm.    I grew up in LA where the weather is very similar to where I live now, so it doesn't bother me too, too much - I remember they used to close our elementary school some days in June because it was so hot - like snow days, but the opposite.


----------



## srauchbauer

Another hot humid day in Minneapolis, Minnesota high in the 90 with a dewpoint in the 70 (yuck)  thank goodness for two things:  airconditioning and planning a fall vacation.


----------



## AmyPond

srauchbauer said:


> Another hot humid day in Minneapolis, Minnesota high in the 90 with a dewpoint in the 70 (yuck)  thank goodness for two things:  airconditioning and planning a fall vacation.



I'll be in Minneapolis in November.  It'll probably be freezing by then.  

So no new Halloween Time news today?!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Heat...what heat??? Where I'm at is a balmy 22C (I'm Canadian EH!). We did have a hot spell last week with temps in the mid 20's C, but have cooled down since. Some humidity, but not enough to bother anyone since I live on an island. It's not looking good for the creepy emoticon guy...he's not doing his job, so I'll throw some party emoticons in the mix, and hope that it does the trick! Have a great day everyone!!!

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I'll be in Minneapolis in November.  It'll probably be freezing by then.
> 
> So no new Halloween Time news today?!



Nothing new, drat the luck!  I just checked the DLR site, the Disney Parks Blog and D23 - all nothing!  This was the exact time last year when the long press release came out from D23, so where is it already?



BELLEDOZER said:


> Heat...what heat??? Where I'm at is a balmy 22C (I'm Canadian EH!). We did have a hot spell last week with temps in the mid 20's C, but have cooled down since. Some humidity, but not enough to bother anyone since I live on an island. _*It's not looking good for the creepy emoticon guy...he's not doing his job*_, so I'll throw some party emoticons in the mix, and hope that it does the trick! Have a great day everyone!!!
> 
> Trish



That's too funny, Trish!  You're right - it's not looking good for ol'  - his time is limited here if he doesn't start producing some results!  So when times are desperate, one must do what one needs to do!  It's a tough world out there for useless creepy emoticons!!


On one news channel I just turned to, they were saying that much of the nation has been hit with a heat wave of some kind (above average for what it would normally be at this time of year, and of course, even hotter in certain areas that would be hotter anyway, like Arizona).  It's not just localized to the East Coast or West Coast at this point.  We are all suffering!!


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> Nothing new, drat the luck!  I just checked the DLR site, the Disney Parks Blog and D23 - all nothing!  This was the exact time last year when the long press release came out from D23, so where is it already?
> 
> 
> 
> That's too funny, Trish!  You're right - it's not looking good for ol'  - his time is limited here if he doesn't start producing some results!  So when times are desperate, one must do what one needs to do!  It's a tough world out there for useless creepy emoticons!!
> 
> 
> On one news channel I just turned to, they were saying that much of the nation has been hit with a heat wave of some kind (above average for what it would normally be at this time of year, and of course, even hotter in certain areas that would be hotter anyway, like Arizona).  It's not just localized to the East Coast or West Coast at this point.  We are all suffering!!



Suffering in the midwest too.  Yuck.  We're supposed to get a heat index close to 110 again today.  We're under a Heat Advisory.  Some Halloween news would cheer me up though!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

AmyPond said:


> Suffering in the midwest too.  Yuck.  We're supposed to get a heat index close to 110 again today.  We're under a Heat Advisory.  Some Halloween news would cheer me up though!



Same here in Vegas. High of 112 and we've had a heat advisory since yesterday. Weather said it was 114, my car said it was 117. Either way IRS way too hot! I'd love to be on Splash Mountain right now, but since that's not happening the Disney Gods need to send down some HalloweenTime info.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, S.F. was nice today! A little chilly for me when the breeze picked up, but seeing the sun out was awesome. Totally was at the Walt Disney Family Museum!!

I just wish there was Halloween information for me to come home too!


----------



## Sherry E

This has absolutely nothing to do with HalloweenTime, but it's a shameless plug for all us mods on this side of the DIS, as well as the Unplugged correspondents:

http://www.disunplugged.com/2010/07/17/55-years-of-disneyland-memories/


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Saw we could use a bump, and thought I would give this guy a try...






Come on HalloweenTime info!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I LOVE HIM!!!LOL. I think he's a much better for the Holloween Time Information Boogie, than the Creepy Emoticon Guy. We can only hope that this little guy does the trick, as nothing else has worked so far. Have a great day!


----------



## Sherry E

Well...this is not 'dancing' in the technical sense of the word.  It's bouncing.  But maybe a good bounce will help the cause...


----------



## AmyPond

Cute.  I think I may need to put one of those bouncy guys in my signature in another month or so.


----------



## PHXscuba

That's it, Sherry! Don't bump the thread, BOUNCE it! Can't believe how poky the DLR people have been about official word, but I recall having the same frustration last year waiting and waiting ... 

And BTW, if we're comparing heat, it's been over 110 for about the last five days here in Phoenix with no relief in sight. I will drop FORTY degrees when I come to the beach! I may have to pack a sweatshirt ...

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## amamax2

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Saw we could use a bump, and thought I would give this guy a try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on HalloweenTime info!



Love him!!!!  And he looks so hopeful...


----------



## Belle Ella

UGH. Screw the heat. I was in SF where it was normal "cool" weather with the sun out. Totally put on sunscreen. Totally got burned to a crisp. My face is so red it isnt even funny. Can't wait to go tomorrow with my face the same color as my shirt!!

SHERRY!!! You gotsta see what I've posted from the WDFM 'kay? Hopefully I'll get the rest up tonight but I'm a little tired.  I did a 10K (6.2mile) walk today in less than 2 hours!!


----------



## iKristin

Come on news!!!


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> UGH. Screw the heat. I was in SF where it was normal "cool" weather with the sun out. Totally put on sunscreen. Totally got burned to a crisp. My face is so red it isnt even funny. Can't wait to go tomorrow with my face the same color as my shirt!!
> 
> SHERRY!!! You gotsta see what I've posted from the WDFM 'kay? Hopefully I'll get the rest up tonight but I'm a little tired.  I did a 10K (6.2mile) walk today in less than 2 hours!!



I thought you loved hot weather though!


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> I thought you loved hot weather though!



I *love* hot weather. What I don't love is getting a nasty sunburn in S.F. when it doesn't get into the 70's and the sun is barely out while walking 6.2 miles in under 2 hours


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> I *love* hot weather. What I don't love is getting a nasty sunburn in S.F. when it doesn't get into the 70's and the sun is barely out while walking 6.2 miles in under 2 hours



Lol!  Yeah, I don't blame you.  Sunburns are terrible.  I get burnt really easily.


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> Lol!  Yeah, I don't blame you.  Sunburns are terrible.  I get burnt really easily.



They really are. Especially when you had no idea you were getting one. I got home looked in the mirror and my eyes about bugged out of their sockets. My face is so red. And it's only my face. And I know I put sunscreen on in the morning. Guess it wasn't enough. And I usually don't burn very bad. My forearms got pretty tan though.


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> They really are. Especially when you had no idea you were getting one. I got home looked in the mirror and my eyes about bugged out of their sockets. My face is so red. And it's only my face. And I know I put sunscreen on in the morning. Guess it wasn't enough. And I usually don't burn very bad. My forearms got pretty tan though.



That stinks.  I have to reapply really often or I burn bad.  I hate it.  I plan on bringing sunscreen into the parks and keeping it in a locker so I can reapply every few hours.


----------



## McNic

Hey all. I ordered my MHP tickets on Friday and due to my stupid email, I haven't received my e tickets and DL won't resend them  Is there any info on the e tickets that I should know about? Times, rules etc?


----------



## Eeee-va

McNic said:


> Hey all. I ordered my MHP tickets on Friday and due to my stupid email, I haven't received my e tickets and DL won't resend them  Is there any info on the e tickets that I should know about? Times, rules etc?



I know when I sent my REGULAR park admission e-tickets to the wrong email, they advised me that if I showed up at any ticket window with the credit card they were charged to, they could retrieve them.  It took several minutes but they managed.  So I would call them and make sure they can do that for you as well.  I can't see why not, though; it IS an "e-ticket".

Alternately, I wonder if there's any way you could cancel the tickets and then re-order?

Good luck!


----------



## McNic

Thanks for the tip. I did call them and they did say the same thing about getting them at there. I am just a little anal and like to have everything in front of me! It's weird though because I am a travel agent and tell my clients that they don't "technically" need there air e ticket, and here I am stressing about my own....he he he. I guess I should take my own advice!


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

McNic said:


> Hey all. I ordered my MHP tickets on Friday and due to my stupid email, I haven't received my e tickets and DL won't resend them  Is there any info on the e tickets that I should know about? Times, rules etc?



I saw my friends' MHP tickets.....all I noticed was that it was from 6pm-11pm, but early entry started at 3pm.  This was for a Tuesday night.


----------



## McNic

Thanks DTD, I am actually going on a Tuesday so that's great! Can you come into the park at 3pm with your costume, or do you have to wait until 6pm?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

McNic said:


> Thanks DTD, I am actually going on a Tuesday so that's great! Can you come into the park at 3pm with your costume, or do you have to wait until 6pm?



That is a big unknown. Technically you should, but many are wondering if any CMs would say "no" since its still regular park hours.


----------



## Belle Ella

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> That is a big unknown. Technically you should, but many are wondering if any CMs would say "no" since its still regular park hours.



I thought I read somewhere that they would allow you in with your costume on at 3 if you were there for the MHP. I don't remember where though and if it actually came from DL itself or not.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Belle Ella said:


> I thought I read somewhere that they would allow you in with your costume on at 3 if you were there for the MHP. I don't remember where though and if it actually came from DL itself or not.



It doesn't explicitly say that. Its more inferred. Many CMs have told people over the phone that adults can't wear costumes until the MHP start time (6 or 7 pm), and a few have said that costumes will be allowed at 3/4 pm if you enter with your MHP ticket. There is a discussion on another board about this.


----------



## Belle Ella

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> It doesn't explicitly say that. Its more inferred. Many CMs have told people over the phone that adults can't wear costumes until the MHP start time (6 or 7 pm), and a few have said that costumes will be allowed at 3/4 pm if you enter with your MHP ticket. There is a discussion on another board about this.



Ah, alright. I couldn't remember exactly what I read, let alone if it was specifically stated. I guess it's another thing to add to the list of what we're waiting on information for, lol.


----------



## mvf-m11c

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> It doesn't explicitly say that. Its more inferred. Many CMs have told people over the phone that adults can't wear costumes until the MHP start time (6 or 7 pm), and a few have said that costumes will be allowed at 3/4 pm if you enter with your MHP ticket. There is a discussion on another board about this.



I am also very curious of this too. Now I have my DC 11 now coming with me and my DA during our trip in October. She wants to be all dressed up during MHP and I thought DL would allow guests to wear their costumes if you have a ticket? I know that they will allow little children under the age of 9 to dress up in the park during regular hours, but not allowing people that are already dressed up to go to the park when they enter it with a valid MHP ticket at 3 or 4. But we cannot assume anything until DL announces the HalloweenTime information that everyone is waiting.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

mvf-m11c said:


> I am also very curious of this too. Now I have my DC 11 now coming with me and my DA during our trip in October. She wants to be all dressed up during MHP and I thought DL would allow guests to wear their costumes if you have a ticket? I know that they will allow little children under the age of 9 to dress up in the park during regular hours, but not allowing people that are already dressed up to go to the park when they enter it with a valid MHP ticket at 3 or 4. But we cannot assume anything until DL announces the HalloweenTime information that everyone is waiting.



Honestly, I don't think an 11 year old would be questioned.  But yes, we just have to wait for information or personal experience.


----------



## Eeee-va

mvf-m11c said:


> I am also very curious of this too. Now I have my DC 11 now coming with me and my DA during our trip in October. She wants to be all dressed up during MHP and I thought DL would allow guests to wear their costumes if you have a ticket? I know that they will allow little children under the age of 9 to dress up in the park during regular hours, but not allowing people that are already dressed up to go to the park when they enter it with a valid MHP ticket at 3 or 4. But we cannot assume anything until DL announces the HalloweenTime information that everyone is waiting.



Currently Disneyland's stated policy is that during Halloween Time, children 12 and under can wear costumes.  The site said that in the FAQs last year too.  The rest of the year, it's only kids 9 and under.

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/faq/parks/#parks-q11


----------



## mvf-m11c

Eeee-va said:


> Currently Disneyland's policy is that during Halloweentime, children 12 and under can wear costumes.  It was that way last year too.  The rest of the year, it's only kids 9 and under.
> 
> http://disneyland.disney.go.com/faq/parks/#parks-q11



K, thats good right their for my DC. She will be excited, but we are still waiting until DL announces that teenagers and adults will be allowed to wear costumes when guests are allowed to enter the park at 3 or 4? I know they won't allow guests to be all dressed up during regular park hours.


----------



## Eeee-va

mvf-m11c said:


> K, thats good right their for my DC. She will be excited, but we are still waiting until DL announces that teenagers and adults will be allowed to wear costumes when guests are allowed to enter the park at 3 or 4? I know they won't allow guests to be all dressed up during regular park hours.



I know people have called Disneyland asking if you can wear your costume into the park when you come in for the party...some have said 'yes' and some have said 'no.'    So right now I'm planning for not being allowed to wear it "in" to the park, but hoping we are.  

With a simple costume, hair, and make-up, it would probably be possible to stow a costume in the lockers.  More complex styles, maybe not so much....


----------



## I'm mikey

McNic said:


> Thanks DTD, I am actually going on a Tuesday so that's great! Can you come into the park at 3pm with your costume, or do you have to wait until 6pm?



I e-mailed disneyland with this exact question last week. i've not recieved a response yet. We're really hoping we can enter the park at the 3pm early entry time.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I don't think this has been mentioned here before, if it has I apologize. I just read an article where a Disney spokeswoman made an official press release reguarding the price hike of the MHP. She said the obvious about it moving to DL and the exclusive fireworks, and at the end she confirmed there would be fireworks (but a different show) every weekend in the fall for everyone else. I know some were wondering about this. Here's a link to the article if you'd like to read it. 

http://ocresort.ocregister.com/2010/07/16/disney-doubles-halloween-party-prices/50275/


----------



## DisneyStitch626

That's exciting that there will be another fireworks show! As much as I am looking forward to Screams, I want to see one of the other shows as well! 

Does anyone know how many party tickets are available per day. Like roughly how many will be in the parks, and how many people are usually in the parks on a normal day? Just curious how less crowded than normal it will be.


----------



## srauchbauer

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I don't think this has been mentioned here before, if it has I apologize. I just read an article where a Disney spokeswoman made an official press release reguarding the price hike of the MHP. She said the obvious about it moving to DL and the exclusive fireworks, and at the end she confirmed there would be fireworks (but a different show) every weekend in the fall for everyone else. I know some were wondering about this. Here's a link to the article if you'd like to read it.
> 
> http://ocresort.ocregister.com/2010/07/16/disney-doubles-halloween-party-prices/50275/



thanks for the info, it will be so exciting to see two different fire work shows.


----------



## srauchbauer

McNic said:


> Thanks DTD, I am actually going on a Tuesday so that's great! Can you come into the park at 3pm with your costume, or do you have to wait until 6pm?



ugg didn't even think about that won't be a problem for kids since they are both under 11.  But I really don't want to go back to the hotel at 5 to change.  Guess that might be reason enough not to dress -up


----------



## I'm mikey

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I don't think this has been mentioned here before, if it has I apologize. I just read an article where a Disney spokeswoman made an official press release reguarding the price hike of the MHP. She said the obvious about it moving to DL and the exclusive fireworks, and at the end she confirmed there would be fireworks (but a different show) every weekend in the fall for everyone else. I know some were wondering about this. Here's a link to the article if you'd like to read it.
> 
> http://ocresort.ocregister.com/2010/07/16/disney-doubles-halloween-party-prices/50275/



WOW, two different fireworks shows. I wonder what other show disney will use? RDCT or magical?  seems like an awfull lot of work swapping out for each weekend. or possibly run shortened halloween fireworks?


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I don't think this has been mentioned here before, if it has I apologize. I just read an article where a Disney spokeswoman made an official press release reguarding the price hike of the MHP. She said the obvious about it moving to DL and the exclusive fireworks, and at the end she confirmed there would be fireworks (but a different show) every weekend in the fall for everyone else. I know some were wondering about this. Here's a link to the article if you'd like to read it.
> 
> http://ocresort.ocregister.com/2010/07/16/disney-doubles-halloween-party-prices/50275/



I also thought the article from, I think, Mouseplanet - http://www.mouseplanet.com/9319/Here_Comes_SpiderMan - was interesting - about the possibility of the Marvel characters making their debut at DLR this year in terms of walking around and mingling with guests in DL, and how the Halloween season might be the perfect time for it.  

I don't have a problem with Marvel becoming a part of the Disney family - I think it was an excellent business move on both the part of Disney and Marvel, and a super mega money deal, no doubt.  But I think that if the Marvel characters are going to be part of DLR, they fit much much better in DCA.  Does anyone else agree with me there?  They don't fit in Disneyland itself.  However, based on that article, it sounds as if they will be roaming around DL and not DCA, or both perhaps.  They fit soooooo much better in DCA.

Also, in that same article about the Marvel characters walking around in DL this year, there is a mention of the *rumor* (only a rumor) that the Candlelight Processional will have its last holiday in DL this year and will then move over to the Hyperion Theater in DCA next year.

Okay, while I have not yet seen the CP during the holidays, it is something I hope to do.  I can tell - without even having seen it and just seeing photos and hearing reviews - that the CP belongs sooooooooo much better in DL.  It doesn't belong in DCA!  DL adds so much extra magic to the setting of the CP, I would think, that the Hyperion would not.

Sometimes I wonder what Disney/DLR/TDA is thinking with their plans!  (Having both TSMM and HM closed on Labor Day, for example.)  I know there is a method to their madness, and they probably think everything through very thoroughly, but putting the Marvel characters in DL and the CP in DCA?  That's all kinds of backwards/Bizarro World stuff!!

I know the CP thing is only a rumor at this point, and may never come to fruition.  But it really belongs so much better in DL.  The setting in DL is perfect for it - with that whole 'bygone era' feeling of Main Street.  

This makes me wonder IF DLR plans to unveil something else in Disneyland proper for the holiday season in 2011, if they move the CP to DCA.  Hmmm...could it be.....a Very Merry Christmas Party (assuming the MHP goes off without a hitch for HalloweenTime)?  I bet it is!!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I know some don't like the seperate ticket holiday parties, but I don't mind them. We are planning our next trip to DLR (after this one) for December 2011 for my DS and new baby's birthdays. I would love to take them to a Christmas holiday party! 

As for Marvel... I had heard the possibility of them making an appearance at the parks for Halloween, but hadn't seen the actual article so thanks for that. I don't mind them coming out for Halloween, but I think they should roam the Hollywood area in DCA, not DL. As far as year round goes, another poster on
a different message board suggested a Marvel themed restaurant with character photo ops in DTD. I personally think this is a great idea. Her suggestion was to change ESPN Zone's theme to Marvel, while I don't know about that, I do like the restaurant idea.


----------



## amamax2

What I find interesting is that the DLR spokesperson said moving Halloween to DL was because "guests wanted more room," specifically NOT mentioning WOC.  

However, the information in both of the above-referenced articles has as the underlying factor the impact of WOC - yet many people are reporting that CMs are saying it will not be running after Labor Day.  (I realize the articles contain "rumors and speculation.")  Just an interesting addition, IMO, to all the swirling mass of confusion....

And yes, Sherry, I think you are completely correct in guessing MVMCP will be coming to DLR!


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I know some don't like the seperate ticket holiday parties, but I don't mind them. We are planning our next trip to DLR (after this one) for December 2011 for my DS and new baby's birthdays. I would love to take them to a Christmas holiday party!
> 
> As for Marvel... I had heard the possibility of them making an appearance at the parks for Halloween, but hadn't seen the actual article so thanks for that. I don't mind them coming out for Halloween, but I think they should roam the Hollywood area in DCA, not DL. As far as year round goes, another poster on
> a different message board suggested a Marvel themed restaurant with character photo ops in DTD. I personally think this is a great idea. Her suggestion was to change ESPN Zone's theme to Marvel, while I don't know about that, I do like the restaurant idea.



I agree!  Ideally, the best idea would be - if space allowed - for a Marvel-themed restaurant in the Hollywood area in DCA.  There probably is not enough room for another restaurant in DCA without getting rid of other stuff, but that would be ideal.  I'm not sure about changing ESPN Zone...although ESPN Zone is shutting down many of its locations (not the DTD location so far, however), so you never know!

When Dick Tracy was roaming around DL back in 1989 or 1990 or whenever it was, that never worked for me either.  He didn't fit into the DL feeling at all.  If DCA has existed at that time, he would have been ideal for that park!!  It will feel the same way for me with Spiderman, etc., roaming around DL at any time other than Halloween (I can accept him at the MHP, maybe, but as part of a regular roster of appearing characters in DL, I don't like it).  He needs to be in DCA or DTD.

I don't mind the idea of separate ticketed events like holiday parties so much, as long as there are clear advantages to buying those expensive tickets and going to the parties.  As long as it is very clearly defined that there will be things available at these parties that will not be available in the parks at any other time, then it makes sense to me.  People then have the option of buying the tickets or not.  

I still think the CP fits so much better in DL, so I can only imagine that if the CP is heading over to DCA in 2011, something must be taking its place in DL as a 'signature holiday event.'  And what fits that description better than the VMCP?  (Which probably means that the famous 'snow' on Main Street will become a VMCP exclusive!)

The timing would make perfect sense, too.  I'm assuming DLR/TDA wants to see how the MHP goes at DL this year, and what bugs need to be worked out.  If it goes off without a hitch or without too many hitches, then by the time MHP is over, their Christmas holiday plans for DLR in 2010 would long be in place so having a VMCP in DL in 2011 would work out much better.


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> What I find interesting is that the DLR spokesperson said moving Halloween to DL was because "guests wanted more room," specifically NOT mentioning WOC.
> 
> However, the information in both of the above-referenced articles has as the underlying factor the impact of WOC - yet many people are reporting that CMs are saying it will not be running after Labor Day.  (I realize the articles contain "rumors and speculation.")  Just an interesting addition, IMO, to all the swirling mass of confusion....
> 
> And yes, Sherry, I think you are completely correct in guessing MVMCP will be coming to DLR!



I noticed that as well!  I was confused by it - by all accounts so far, there is no WoC after Labor Day (even though I think there is a secret plan in place to have it run into Fall and Winter, but Disney will say it's "back by popular demand").  I'm sure WoC has a great deal to do with the fact that the MHP is now in DL this year, whether DLR acknowledges it or not.  I don't think they moved the party to DL just because guests wanted more space.  I think they definitely did not want a conflict between WoC and the MHP/TOTP.  It would be too tough to pull off both of those things in DCA, which is a smaller park to begin with.  If there is no WoC or MHP in DCA this year, I hope they have something else Halloween-ish in DCA at night...which we would know if the stupid official press release of HalloweenTime info would ever hurry up and come out!!!


----------



## AmyPond

I agree that Marvel characters would be better suited at California Adventure or Downtown Disney.

And I also agree that the CP is better suited for Disneyland.


----------



## AmyPond

We hit page 100!  Over 1500 posts in this thread!

Who's posting?  The following people have 10 or most posts in this thread:

User Name Posts 

Sherry E  354 
Belle Ella  121 
iKristin  100 
AmyPond  72 
3Minnies1Mickey  42 
Vala  41 
mvf-m11c  40 
BELLEDOZER  38 
srauchbauer  36 
PHXscuba  36 
VictoriaAndMatt  32 
DisneyStitch626  29 
Tablefor5  24 
amamax2  22 
mom4princesses  21 
Diznygrl  20 
Mommy2PrincessAbby  18 
PeytonSdiz  16 
Disney Dreams  16 
kiwitinkerbell  13 
haley's mom  12 
dsny1mom  12 
Smiling Cheshire Cat  11 
barefootmomma  10 
tdashgirl  10 
mmmears  10


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like everyone else, I am still confused why there won't be WoC after Labor Day. I also agree why DLR moved the MToTP over from DCA to DL. Not for just the extra space that DL has over DCA, but to promote WoC even more and letting more guests to see the show. We are just waiting until DLR puts WoC on the website after Labor Day.

It is a good start with the info on the HalloweenTime information on the OC website. But, I'm getting tired of not seeing it on the DL website.


----------



## zeitzeuge

mvf-m11c said:


> Just like everyone else, I am still confused why there won't be WoC after Labor Day. I also agree why DLR moved the MToTP over from DCA to DL. Not for just the extra space that DL has over DCA, but to promote WoC even more and letting more guests to see the show. We are just waiting until DLR puts WoC on the website after Labor Day.
> 
> It is a good start with the info on the HalloweenTime information on the OC website. But, I'm getting tired of not seeing it on the DL website.


 
We've been discussing it on the other forum which has many CM's that post, and most of them indicated that if a CM states that after Labor Day there won't be WOC, that they're probably just mis-informed.  Disney hasn't fully updated their calendar (we all know how long it takes ) and that they're probably trying to figure out which days of the week to have WOC and also the number of shows.  They were thinking it would be more of a Thursday-Sunday type of show during the late fall/winter months.  I can't see them spending all this money and promotion on WOC only to shut it down after Labor Day for whatever reason.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm the #2 poster? How on EARTH did that happen?


----------



## Disney Dreams

The thing that makes sense to me about moving CP to DCA is that it REALLY creates traffic issues at DL.  If you have ever been to the park during CP and NOT had an interest in the event, it is crucial that you plan your entire day around it or else you get stuck.

Last year a friend of mine was headed to DLR on CP day.  I asked what their plans were for the day.  He said, "Avoid Main Street at all costs."

- Dreams


----------



## iKristin

lol you passed me by 22 posts  I shall beat you once again! haha


----------



## Rowlf

I got my tickets for October 1!  Sooo excited - we were lucky enough to be at WDW last year and went to MNSSHP (which we had been to a couple years before).  The year before, we went to the ToT party at DCA, and were sorely disappointed in the parade and the party as a whole - I'm holding out hope that it will be more like MNSSHP, and I'm going to sit here and wish for a parade with a Headless Horseman and Haunted Mansion dancers until it actually comes true!


----------



## Belle Ella

iKristin said:


> lol you passed me by 22 posts  I shall beat you once again! haha



It's on!!


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> It's on!!



Hey, I'm sneaking up on y'all too!   
If you add the posts from my old name (PeytonSdiz) then I'm even closer!


----------



## iKristin

POST POST POSTITY POST POST POST!!! lol jk

We really need the official press release SOON!!!

And I'm now into the 2 months  YAY!!


----------



## Belle Ella

C'mon, give us some love again old pal!!


----------



## AmyPond

I want some info!


----------



## Sherry E

The Creepy Dancing Guy is useless for HalloweenTime info, but he worked his magic for the Disney at Christmas super thread!!!  I got an email (DNews) with the dates for the holiday season (which I had been really eager to know):



_*11/12/101/2/11 
Holidays at the Disneyland® Resort *_


Yay!!!!  It's an early Christmas again!!  Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Grrr. That's not what I meant Creepy Dancing Guy!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Grrr. That's not what I meant Creepy Dancing Guy!!



It works for me - I'm working both holiday threads!!  But I wish the rest of the HalloweenTime info would hurry up and come out from someone - Disney Parks Blog, D23, DLR website - wherever!


----------



## DisneyStitch626




----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> It works for me - I'm working both holiday threads!!  But I wish the rest of the HalloweenTime info would hurry up and come out from someone - Disney Parks Blog, D23, DLR website - wherever!



Maybe ya'll should adopt him over on the other thread while we continue a search for a new mascot.


----------



## Sherry E

No, he'll be useless over there too.  This holiday info was just a fluke.  I think CDG (Creepy Dancing Guy) is tapped out for the moment.

You know, I almost wonder if the Halloween info/press release thingy has been delayed a wee bit this month because of the focus this summer on the 55th anniversary, and all the various blogs and updates from Disney relating to that.  If it were a slow news week otherwise and there were no anniversary to report on, we might be getting that coveted HalloweenTime info.


Oh, and I agree with Disney Dreams about one benefit of the CP moving over to DCA in December 2011 (IF that turns out to be true) being the thinning of crowds in DL.  Though I have never been to DLR during the CP time in December, from all accounts I have read the crowds are heavy.


----------



## Tablefor5

Been gone awhile...slowly catching up! It is the last week of summer for my kiddos. School starts on Monday. So I will do the last week of school boogie and maybe it will trick DL into thinking we are closer to Fall....


----------



## AmyPond

Tablefor5 said:


> Been gone awhile...slowly catching up! It is the last week of summer for my kiddos. School starts on Monday. So I will do the last week of school boogie and maybe it will trick DL into thinking we are closer to Fall....



School starts already?!?


----------



## iKristin

Yeah here it starts Aug 12th! Crazy how early it starts. I remember when I was in school it was out from first week of June til first week of Sept!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

One of mine starts Aug 2 and the other the 9th.


----------



## loveGoofy

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Does anyone know how many party tickets are available per day. Like roughly how many will be in the parks, and how many people are usually in the parks on a normal day? Just curious how less crowded than normal it will be.



I am curious about this as well.


----------



## mom4princesses

Mine start July 26 also.  Cant wait because it means DL is getting closer.


----------



## srauchbauer

mom4princesses said:


> Mine start July 26 also.  Cant wait because it means DL is getting closer.



wow that's early we don't start until after Labor day.  We still have a lot of summer left.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm really hoping today is the day  We need more information!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

My sons don't go back till Labour day, so they still have alot of vacation left to get bored and cause mischief. DL is sure dragging their tails on releasing the remainder of the Holloweentime info. My instinct is saying that they won't release it till the first week of Aug. I sure hope that I'm wrong, and hope that the info gets released the sooner the better. Have a great day everyone! So I'll throw in some rock bands, and hope that they have better luck than the CEG did. Have a great day!


----------



## AmyPond

When I was in high school (around 10 years ago) I remember starting school the week before Labor Day.  And getting out of school the first week of June.  I can't imagine being in school in July.  Eek!

Here's my dance contribution for this morning.  Come on, Disney, give us some info!


----------



## Tablefor5

I know, July seems early for school. We are on a modified year round school schedule. We start in July, have a 2 week Fall break (hence our Sept. visit  , normal 2 week Christmas, 2 week Spring break, and out early June with an almost 8 week summer. I love this schedule!!! The kids are sooo bored by 8 weeks of summer that it is actually great to go back.


----------



## mvf-m11c

My DC starts school after labor day and she is looking forward to go to DL during MHP. Her parents are not happy that she is going to miss school on Friday October 1st when my DA and I head down their with her, but she wanted to go during the HalloweenTime season and we can't say no to her. 

It would be nice if DLR would tell everyone the information during the HalloweenTime, but we are still waiting.

Time to dance to keep on dancing


----------



## srauchbauer

okay i should get off the computer and start working on the autograph books, but I keep checking for halloween time info.  Oh where oh where can it be.


----------



## Belle Ella

This bites.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

It sure does. I'd like to know what's going on with World of Color. I was hoping to make PS's for Ariels Grotto in 10 days, but if they haven't even posted info, how can I do it? It's not really something I want to scramble for weeks before we leave! Getting MHP tickets was stressful enough!


----------



## Belle Ella

I don't want to either. Phooey. At this rate, things will show up on the calendar before they come out and say anyhting. Maybe that's what they are waiting for. But it sucks when you want to make PS 60 days out and can't because you don't have the information. Especially since based on the information we have right now there may not even be any WOC. But I really don't see that actually happening, even if it's not announced for another month.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I was a little shocked when I first heard someone say there might not be WOC after the summer was over. It makes me a little sad that it might not be there. But at the same time, it will be a little easier on my wallet and also give us more time to do other things in DCA that night. Assuming that the rides will be open if WOC isn't on.


----------



## Belle Ella

That's the only reason no WOC would mean a big sigh of relief for me, lol. If I don't get to see it I've decided not to sweat it, but not if I don't get to see it because they are being lame with announcing it's times and all that.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Haha, yeah if they say there is going to be no WOC and there isn't, then fine. A little disappointing, but I'll get over it. But if they say no WOC then all of a sudden there is a new schedule and there IS WOC, I will be pretty upset if I can't see it. We are planning on seeing it our first night since that is a MHP night over at DL. If we don't see WOC and it's playing, what else are we supposed to do since a lot of the rides shut down for the show?  I guess a back up plan could be DTD, but still!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I get to start making my PSs on the 6th... I know the whole schedule probably won't be out yet... but I need some info!  If no WOC, then fine, will make it easier then if both F! and WOC are on Saturday night only... cause I might have to choose F! over WOC because dd loves F! so much... I am holding out hope that since MHP is on Friday, that they'll do F! Thursday, Saturday and Sunday... and maybe WOC Fri, Sat, and Sun.  So I could do F! on Thursday and WOC on Saturday.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Let's face it, we're a bunch of over planners. I also find it a royal pain that DL is not releasing the remainder of the Holloween Time Info. Ditto on WOC, F! and the entertainment schedule for Oct. What's an over planner to do?? I've got air, hotel, transportation, MHP ticket all booked, and am waiting to find out WOC is on so I can book a picnic, if it's on while I'm down at the mouse. So here's hoping that they get off their butts and release some info, so then can let us over planners do what we do best...PLAN!

Time for some boogie!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> Let's face it, we're a bunch of over planners. I also find it a royal pain that DL is not releasing the remainder of the Holloween Time Info. Ditto on WOC, F! and the entertainment schedule for Oct. What's an over planner to do?? I've got air, hotel, transportation, MHP ticket all booked, and am waiting to find out WOC is on so I can book a picnic, if it's on while I'm down at the mouse. So here's hoping that they get off their butts and release some info, so then can let us over planners do what we do best...PLAN!
> 
> Time for some boogie!!!!



I'm still pondering the thought I had yesterday - that, perhaps, because the Parks Blog and other facets of Disney (including D23) have been doing extra coverage and articles on the 55th anniversary this month, the Halloween 'coverage' has been temporarily put on the back-burner.  It was definitely at this time last year when D23 released that whole press release thingy.  So I'm inclined to think that if they weren't focused on 55th anniversary stuff right now, we might get more HalloweenTime scoop.


----------



## Belle Ella

Here's my new boogie pal:


----------



## AmyPond

I don't really have anything to plan.  I have our hotel and park tickets booked.  We're driving (over 1500 miles each way!) so no plane tickets.  We don't do ADRs.  We may or may not go to WoC on October 1st if it's showing (we'll decide the night before if we want get a FP for it that morning.)

We pretty much know which days we're going to the parks and which days we're visiting family.  

But I still want to know some more info about what to expect over HalloweenTime!


----------



## Rowlf

Sherry, I bet you are right.  Information isn't just released for people like us, it's also for publicity purposes.  So, they could be holding off until the birthday coverage slows down...


----------



## Sherry E

Rowlf said:


> Sherry, I bet you are right.  Information isn't just released for people like us, it's also for publicity purposes.  So, they could be holding off until the birthday coverage slows down...



Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. The birthday this year is not a typical birthday, and they don't normally focus so much on it every year.  This being a special one, all the outlets that would normally be providing the Halloween info for publicity are doing their pieces on the birthday.  Then maybe when that's passed or they have done enough coverage, we will get the Halloween rundown.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm getting ready to make my first PS! I really wanted to know about WOC before I officially made my first phone call, especially if the dining packages start back up again. I don't want to miss out if I am late on the draw. But I've decided WOC will be on the back burner for me. If it happens, it happens. If not, no harm.

BUT, if I do see it, I didn't want more than one PS per day. As it stands this is what I think I'm doing:

- Thursday 9/23: lunch at BB (hopefully 11:30)
- Friday 9/24: breakfast at GK (hopefully 7)
- Sunday 9/26: Fantasmic! dessert seating

If WOC does get announced before I make the PS for BB/GK then I may switch somet stuff around. But we'll see. And I can't call for Fantasmic! until 30 days, right?


----------



## Belle Ella

Oh, question!! I know there is a Halloween tour, correct? But does WIWF tour still happen at that time? If I don't do WOC I think I might like to do a tour, but I'm not sure if the Halloween tour will really suit me.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sherry, I think you're right about the 55th Birthday blitz in DL is why they are dragging their heels on further info about Holloween. The only thing I've really got left to do is pack, buy an Premium AP just before I go, get DH a bottle of rum (for taking care of the kids...he's going to need it!), and I'm done. I'm thinking about going to see WOC or F! if they are on, but won't make that decision till closer to my departure date. I don't think that WOC or F! is something that the rest of the family would be interested in seeing, so that's why I'm thinking about seeing it if they are on while I'm down there.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Belle Ella said:


> And I can't call for Fantasmic! until 30 days, right?



Correct. I'm still trying to decide if we want to do this. I don't have any problems waiting for a spot, but I sure wouldn't mind having a chair lol. 

As for my planning... I made our PS for BB at 11:30 on our anniversary Sept 16th. Still trying to decide where we will eat dinner. Need to make our other PS soon. Probably after I get done typing this lol. We'd like to do a picnic meal for WoC, because we just don't think the full meals are worth the money, especially if the show gets cancelled. I really really just want HalloweenTime info, because it's exciting and I want to know what to look forward to.


----------



## Belle Ella

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Correct. I'm still trying to decide if we want to do this. I don't have any problems waiting for a spot, but I sure wouldn't mind having a chair lol.
> 
> As for my planning... I made our PS for BB at 11:30 on our anniversary Sept 16th. Still trying to decide where we will eat dinner. Need to make our other PS soon. Probably after I get done typing this lol. We'd like to do a picnic meal for WoC, because we just don't think the full meals are worth the money, especially if the show gets cancelled. I really really just want HalloweenTime info, because it's exciting and I want to know what to look forward to.



Normally I wouldn't mind waiting for WOC either. But I think I want to splurge on the experience this time, and since I'll probably be going solo I don't want to wait as long as I normally would on the ROA.


----------



## AmyPond

I don't think we'll be there for any Fantasmic showings but out of curiousity, how much does that cost?  What kind of dessert is it?  A while back I saw pictures from the Wishes dessert thing at WDW and it looked awesome!  I'm wondering if it's like that at all.


----------



## Belle Ella

I found this photo from a DIS'er post but it's from last November. I forget how much it costs though.



Vala said:


> I have a picture from November, but I think the contents changed since then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get several drinks and are not limited to one. I got a hot chocolate (delicious), a coke and they also gave us bottled water. They do offer tea, coffee, hot chocolate and several choices of soft drinks.
> 
> The cast members do make rounds to check on people.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> Normally I wouldn't mind waiting for WOC either. But I think I want to splurge on the experience this time, and since I'll probably be going solo I don't want to wait as long as I normally would on the ROA.



I would never have a problem waiting for any nighttime shows and save a spot for my party while they do other things around the park. I'm the scapegoat of my party everytime I go to any nighttime shows at the Disney parks. I have waited by the sitting area right next to the ROA solo and I had to wait 3 hours until my party came back until 30 minutes till the show. It is very long and very painful by myself to wait that long and have to go to the bathroom during that time. But I like to wait at the area and read my iPad and watch videos of nighttime shows while I am waiting. But it is possible for a solo person to wait that long. For me, I would always wait solo by myself while the members of my party are doing the rides or getting food.



Belle Ella said:


> I found this photo from a DIS'er post but it's from last November. I forget how much it costs though.



Here is my picture of my F! dessert box since last June.





I have done the F! dessert package and it is a good experience to try out. The price for the F! dessert package is $59 for adults (10+) and $49 for kids (3-9)


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I just received all my tickets, including my MHP ones!!! That was so quick!!!!


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Belle Ella said:


> I'm getting ready to make my first PS! I really wanted to know about WOC before I officially made my first phone call, especially if the dining packages start back up again. I don't want to miss out if I am late on the draw. But I've decided WOC will be on the back burner for me. If it happens, it happens. If not, no harm.
> 
> BUT, if I do see it, I didn't want more than one PS per day. As it stands this is what I think I'm doing:
> 
> - Thursday 9/23: lunch at BB (hopefully 11:30)
> - Friday 9/24: breakfast at GK (hopefully 7)
> - Sunday 9/26: Fantasmic! dessert seating
> 
> If WOC does get announced before I make the PS for BB/GK then I may switch somet stuff around. But we'll see. And I can't call for Fantasmic! until 30 days, right?




I was just wondering when you phone? I need to phone from New Zealand so want to get it right. I want to book the Fantasmic dessert seatting for Saturday 25 September. When would I phone and can I do that from New Zealand?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

kiwitinkerbell said:


> I was just wondering when you phone? I need to phone from New Zealand so want to get it right. I want to book the Fantasmic dessert seatting for Saturday 25 September. When would I phone and can I do that from New Zealand?



F! Dessert seating is 30 days prior. I believe you can do it at the "month" ahead instead of the actual 30 days, but I'm not positive.


----------



## mvf-m11c

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> F! Dessert seating is 30 days prior. I believe you can do it at the "month" ahead instead of the actual 30 days, but I'm not positive.



Everyone on the board says that you can order the F! premium seating 30 days in advance. All the websites said that you can reserved seating one month in advance, but it didn't say how many days that you reserved a seat. I remember when I ordered the F! premium seating when I called on May 11, 2009 for the F! premium seating for June 11, 2009. That was 31 days in advance, I would assume that you can call in one month of the day you want to get the premium seating.


----------



## srauchbauer

sorry totally off subject nothing to do with Halloween but DH just took DD to the Hospital she was doubled over in pain and couldn't stand up straight to walk.  Like most 5 year olds she is a bit of a drama queen, but never to the point that she turned down a brownie sundae (my way to see how bad she felt).    So off they went and now I am sitting and waiting for the phone to ring.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

My thoughts are with you! Hope she is ok!


----------



## AmyPond

srauchbauer said:


> sorry totally off subject nothing to do with Halloween but DH just took DD to the Hospital she was doubled over in pain and couldn't stand up straight to walk.  Like most 5 year olds she is a bit of a drama queen, but never to the point that she turned down a brownie sundae (my way to see how bad she felt).    So off they went and now I am sitting and waiting for the phone to ring.



Eek!  Hope she's okay.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Same here, hope she is alright.


----------



## srauchbauer

just got off phone with DH and says DD just had x-ray's and now they are waiting for the doctor.  Thanks for all your thoughts I will keep you all posted.  

Jeff did say she was acting a little better and was off his lap and playing a little bit.


----------



## tinkluvr23

Is it likely that there will be discounted hotel rates for October? I looked but right now the deals only run through September.


----------



## fhtpdw20

I've noticed they have been adding a day at a time on the official park hours.  Hopefully by the weekend we will have an idea of what will run on the weekends.  Knowing it is low season and most everything is scheduled for the weekends, I interested to see if WOC, Fantasmic, and Aladdin are going to be shown.  I normally have all my plans made 5 months out and this is driving me crazy.  How can you reserve anything 60 days out if their calendar only shows information 30-45 days in advance?


----------



## srauchbauer

Kate is doing fine, the doctors couldn't find anything wrong - by the time they saw her (3 hours in the waiting room) the cramps had stopped and she just wanted to come home and go to bed.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm glad to hear that about Kate, srauchbauer!



Hey, everyone - today is my birthday!!  How about a little Birthday HalloweenTime Information Boogie for me?  Maybe that will do the trick?


----------



## Belle Ella

A special birthday treat for Sherry! C'mon!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626




----------



## Kittyskyfish

*Happy Birthday Sherry!* 

Farmer Ted Happy Birthday Song


----------



## srauchbauer

happy birthday Sherry hope you get everything you want.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Happy birthday Sherry! Here's hoping your day is a special one. Time for some Holloween time info boogie!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Happy Birthday Sherry


----------



## Tablefor5

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHERRY!!!


----------



## AmyPond

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, everyone!  I am hoping this Birthday Boogie will help get us some more info on HalloweenTime!  Tablefor5 did a Memorial Day boogie that worked in getting us info, so the more holidays and birthdays we can drum up around here, the more chances we have at getting some news!!


----------



## AmyPond

Sad.  Alice in Wonderful is going to be closed for a while.


----------



## AmyPond

Anyone have a direct link to the official site's refurbishment schedule?  I can't seem to find it anywhere on their site.


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> Anyone have a direct link to the official site's refurbishment schedule?  I can't seem to find it anywhere on their site.



It's not on the site yet to my knowledge. And it's not exactly a refurbishment since it was supposedly (other than Al Lutz I can't find any sources) shut down by the county for a code violation. It's probably going to be an indefinate thing until they can actually get a plan in place and then install the railing if that truly is what it's about.


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> It's not on the site yet to my knowledge. And it's not exactly a refurbishment since it was supposedly (other than Al Lutz I can't find any sources) shut down by the county for a code violation. It's probably going to be an indefinate thing until they can actually get a plan in place and then install the railing if that truly is what it's about.



Oh, I know.  I just wanted to know where to find the actual refurb/closure list though.  Even with the new website, I still seem to have a hard time finding stuff.


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> Oh, I know.  I just wanted to know where to find the actual refurb/closure list though.  Even with the new website, I still seem to have a hard time finding stuff.



I know how to view them by day, but I haven't found a compiled list on the Disneyland website either. I usually just check at the bottom of the Dateline Disneyland thing.


----------



## iKristin

Yaaaaay!! Happy happy birthday!!!


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Yaaaaay!! Happy happy birthday!!!



Thank you, Kristin!!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Belle Ella said:


> I know how to view them by day, but I haven't found a compiled list on the Disneyland website either. I usually just check at the bottom of the Dateline Disneyland thing.



I don't think there is a "list" on DLRs website. Mouseplanet has one though.


AND....

Happy Birthday Sherry!!!!!


----------



## mom4princesses

Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Sherry, happy birthday to you.  Have a good one.


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I don't think there is a "list" on DLRs website. Mouseplanet has one though.
> 
> 
> AND....
> 
> Happy Birthday Sherry!!!!!





mom4princesses said:


> Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Sherry, happy birthday to you.  Have a good one.




Thank you to both of you!  And I will throw in some boogie myself, in hopes some sort of info will be heading this way soon!!


----------



## cutedisneygirly

Because the Halloween party will be at Disneyland this year, do you think they will keep DCA open longer on those nights?


----------



## Disney Dreams

cutedisneygirly said:


> Because the Halloween party will be at Disneyland this year, do you think they will keep DCA open longer on those nights?



I would guess, "yes."

- Dreams


----------



## Sherry E

cutedisneygirly said:


> Because the Halloween party will be at Disneyland this year, do you think they will keep DCA open longer on those nights?



I think we have all been wondering this too, to an extent.  World of Color is the big question mark right now.  I think that many of us assumed that WoC would be running at DCA into Fall, although maybe on a more limited schedule.  It would make sense if people had an alternate choice for nighttime entertainment if they choose not to do the MHP in DL, and WoC would be a good option.  Plus, since WoC is still so new, it would make sense that DLR wants to keep it in the spotlight for a while and encourage folks to see it, and then DCA would stay open later, most likely.

Right now, however, there is no WoC showing on the calendar past Labor Day, I think.  I assume this will change and they will keep it going through Fall.  Whether or not it will be a weekend-only thing or a once per night thing is up in the air, but DCA would likely have to be open later at least a couple of nights per week.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Sherry, Happy Birthday from two of your favorite people and me too!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Is that during Halloween???? I love their costumes! Great picture!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Happy Birthday Sherry! I hope that you bring us good luck today, and we get some HalloweenTime info.  

I have a question about the Happy Haunts tour. Is it worth it if you can't ride most of the rides?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

I'll still probably lurk a little, but it looks like we will reschedule our Halloween trip to Christmas time.  My third child is now 3 and the added cost of the party isn't flying with me anymore. I just can't imagine going for the season and not hitting the party and seeing the fireworks....


----------



## Arizona Rita

Thanks, that was HalloweenTime 2008. The photopass person had just left and Im very happy with how that photo turned out even tho I didnt get my pic with them.


----------



## Belle Ella

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Happy Birthday Sherry! I hope that you bring us good luck today, and we get some HalloweenTime info.
> 
> I have a question about the Happy Haunts tour. Is it worth it if you can't ride most of the rides?



That's what I'm wondering as well. Although for me it's more of a lack of interest in a couple of the rides.


----------



## I'm mikey

McNic said:


> Thanks DTD, I am actually going on a Tuesday so that's great! Can you come into the park at 3pm with your costume, or do you have to wait until 6pm?



I e-mailed disney with this question last week, I finally recieved a responce.


Dear Michael,

Thank you for your e-mail to the DISNEYLAND® Resort.

The popular Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party from Disney California 
Adventure™ Park has been transformed into a bewitching event at 
Disneyland® Park! Annual Passholders can now take advantage of a special
opportunity to purchase advance tickets and save on select nights.

Enjoy all kinds of frightful fun, such as:

Exclusive viewing of the boo-tiful Halloween Screams fireworks 
spectacular 

Exclusive access to nearly all Disneyland® Park attractions, including 
all the Halloween-themed attractions such as Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy
and Haunted Mansion Holiday 

Access to the Park before it closes to the general public beginning at 
3:00 p.m. for Tuesday 6:00 p.m. events and 4:00 p.m. for Friday and 
Halloween 7:00 p.m. events. 

Lively music so your bones can boogie 

Even more special treat stations offering both candy and healthy goodies


Creepy crafts and activities for the whole family 

Plenty of costumed Characters to meet and greet 

Plus, lots more entertainment for little boys and ghouls! 

You'll also enjoy complimentary parking for one vehicle. Larger vehicles
may require an additional fee.
Dress in your Halloween best for this wicked awesome party!

Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
$44 Special Passholder Discount* for These Dates:
October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
$54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 8, 15, 22
$59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 29, 31

Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
$54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26
$59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 29 and 31

All Dates
Ages Two and Under: No Charge!

Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.
Buy your tickets now and print them at home — or call (714) 781-4400.

All event attendees — including adults — may dress in their favorite 
Halloween costume and must follow these and other guidelines as 
determined solely by Disney:

Costumes should be child-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive 
or violent. 

Guests may wear masks. However, masks must not obstruct vision and eyes 
must be visible at all times. 

Guests that dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or 
sign autographs for other Guests. 

Costumes should not drag on the ground. 

Costumes should not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials 
that may accidentally strike another Guest. 

Costumes should not contain any weapons which resemble or could easily 
be mistaken for an actual weapon. 

Guests of all ages may only wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween 
Party event and during the designated hours prior to the scheduled event
for which they have valid tickets.] During normal Park operating hours, 
costumes are only permitted for Guests ages 9 and younger. 

Guests that do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into 
the event unless their costume can be modified to meet the above 
standards.

Again, thank you for taking the time to write. We hope you will have the
opportunity to visit the DISNEYLAND® Resort soon and trust your visit 
will be pleasant in all regards.

Sincerely,

Linda Trump
DISNEYLAND® Resort
Guest Communications


----------



## Sherry E

Arizona Rita said:


> Sherry, Happy Birthday from two of your favorite people and me too!



Thank you, Rita!!  I love that photo of M&M in their Halloween garb!!  



VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Happy Birthday Sherry! I hope that you bring us good luck today, and we get some HalloweenTime info.
> 
> I have a question about the Happy Haunts tour. Is it worth it if you can't ride most of the rides?



Thank you, VictoriaAndMatt!  I see my birthday and the related Birthday Boogie-ing has not yielded any results for us on the HalloweenTime front.

Well, does anyone else have a birthday coming up in the next couple of days that we can use to channel the mighty HalloweenTime forces for the purpose of info?



3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I'll still probably lurk a little, but it looks like we will reschedule our Halloween trip to Christmas time.  My third child is now 3 and the added cost of the party isn't flying with me anymore. I just can't imagine going for the season and not hitting the party and seeing the fireworks....



Oh, so no Halloween trip this year?  Well, at least you are giving it up to go at Christmastime, so that'll be great too.  It is very expensive any way you slice it, this is true.

But even though you're not going for HalloweenTime this year, you still have info to contribute here from your past experiences, so don't leave us completely!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> Oh, so no Halloween trip this year?  Well, at least you are giving it up to go at Christmastime, so that'll be great too.  It is very expensive any way you slice it, this is true.
> 
> But even though you're not going for HalloweenTime this year, you still have info to contribute here from your past experiences, so don't leave us completely!!



Not unless my Dad decides to throw around some $$ for me and my kiddos (he is paying DSis and DNephew's ways since he promised to take them and then flaked and would rather NOT GO!!) 

I can't stay away. I love Halloween, but would rather miss out entirely than not be able to do everything I want this trip. Luckily (at least for now) all the Disney Xmas magic is included with park admission. It'll be a really special "first trip" for my nephew.


----------



## dopeyfanatic

Woohoooooo!  Got my party tix in the mail today   I am disappointed that they're not even halloween looking, but oh well.


----------



## McNic

I'm mikey said:


> I e-mailed disney with this question last week, I finally recieved a responce.
> 
> 
> Dear Michael,
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail to the DISNEYLAND® Resort.
> 
> The popular Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party from Disney California
> Adventure Park has been transformed into a bewitching event at
> Disneyland® Park! Annual Passholders can now take advantage of a special
> opportunity to purchase advance tickets and save on select nights.
> 
> Enjoy all kinds of frightful fun, such as:
> 
> Exclusive viewing of the boo-tiful Halloween Screams fireworks
> spectacular
> 
> Exclusive access to nearly all Disneyland® Park attractions, including
> all the Halloween-themed attractions such as Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy
> and Haunted Mansion Holiday
> 
> Access to the Park before it closes to the general public beginning at
> 3:00 p.m. for Tuesday 6:00 p.m. events and 4:00 p.m. for Friday and
> Halloween 7:00 p.m. events.
> 
> Lively music so your bones can boogie
> 
> Even more special treat stations offering both candy and healthy goodies
> 
> 
> Creepy crafts and activities for the whole family
> 
> Plenty of costumed Characters to meet and greet
> 
> Plus, lots more entertainment for little boys and ghouls!
> 
> You'll also enjoy complimentary parking for one vehicle. Larger vehicles
> may require an additional fee.
> Dress in your Halloween best for this wicked awesome party!
> 
> Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
> $44 Special Passholder Discount* for These Dates:
> October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
> $54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
> October 8, 15, 22
> $59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
> October 29, 31
> 
> Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
> $54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
> October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26
> $59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
> October 29 and 31
> 
> All Dates
> Ages Two and Under: No Charge!
> 
> Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
> Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m.
> Buy your tickets now and print them at home  or call (714) 781-4400.
> 
> All event attendees  including adults  may dress in their favorite
> Halloween costume and must follow these and other guidelines as
> determined solely by Disney:
> 
> Costumes should be child-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive
> or violent.
> 
> Guests may wear masks. However, masks must not obstruct vision and eyes
> must be visible at all times.
> 
> Guests that dress like Disney Characters may not pose for pictures or
> sign autographs for other Guests.
> 
> Costumes should not drag on the ground.
> 
> Costumes should not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials
> that may accidentally strike another Guest.
> 
> Costumes should not contain any weapons which resemble or could easily
> be mistaken for an actual weapon.
> 
> Guests of all ages may only wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween
> Party event and during the designated hours prior to the scheduled event
> for which they have valid tickets.] During normal Park operating hours,
> costumes are only permitted for Guests ages 9 and younger.
> 
> Guests that do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into
> the event unless their costume can be modified to meet the above
> standards.
> 
> Again, thank you for taking the time to write. We hope you will have the
> opportunity to visit the DISNEYLAND® Resort soon and trust your visit
> will be pleasant in all regards.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Linda Trump
> DISNEYLAND® Resort
> Guest Communications



Thanks for the info I'm Mikey.


----------



## iKristin

I want info!!!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, I was hoping Sherry would get a special birthday treat today! 

ETA: Hey!! When did I get to 4,000 posts!!


----------



## AmyPond

I'm hoping they get stuff up this weekend since they should have the park hours listed on their website for the first weekend of HalloweenTime.  I'd think they'd have the info up to go along with the hours.


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> I'm hoping they get stuff up this weekend since they should have the park hours listed on their website for the first weekend of HalloweenTime.  I'd think they'd have the info up to go along with the hours.



I've been wondering if maybe that's what they were waiting for. For it to go up on the calendar at the same time.


----------



## Eeee-va

I'm mikey said:


> Guests of all ages may only wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween
> Party event and during the designated hours prior to the scheduled event
> for which they have valid tickets.] During normal Park operating hours,
> costumes are only permitted for Guests ages 9 and younger.



Thanks for that!

Disney's official site still says that kids 12 and under can wear costumes for Halloween Time.  (Interestingly, it now says "Also, Guests dressed as Disney Characters are advised to not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests."  That sounds different from outright saying that they can't....) 

http://disneyland.disney.go.com/faq/parks/#parks-q11


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

soo what kind of costume are you going to wear?


----------



## srauchbauer

tinksdreamwishes said:


> soo what kind of costume are you going to wear?



since we can wear customes during the pre-party (that's what we call we) I think we might go as a clown family.  If I get my act together and start sewing.

It's beginning to look a lot like Halloween:  went into the party store last night and they were putting out halloween stuff.


----------



## srauchbauer

It's official airfare was purchased this morning.  Time to start planning (okay continue planning)


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I originally wasn't going to wear a costume, until the local Liquidation World decided to go out of business, and scored a Canucks hockey jersey really cheap, and a Canucks hat. I found matching earrings, so am going as a Canadian Hockey Fan, or a Canuckle Head (as we call the team). Comfortable, but still in costume so to speak. Intend to poke some good natured fun at us Canadians while I'm down (everyone else does anyway), and have a bit of fun with it.


----------



## GrandBob

Belle Ella said:


> ETA: Hey!! When did I get to 4,000 posts!!



 CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Belle Ella

GrandBob said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!



Aww, shtank you!! 

OK, so Halloweentime is getting closer! I officially get to make my first PS tomorrow. That makes everything seem more real. Now I just wish I could buckle down and decide on what I want to do.


----------



## Arizona Rita

I will be wearing the same thing I wore 2 years ago, the closest I can get to an Indiana Jones, or as the scarecrow called me, "Indiana Joan" costume.
Will post photo later.
Have no idea what the kids are doing yet.






Not the greatest of photos and I still need the whip! But you get the idea so if you see me say hi!


----------



## iKristin

I don't think I'm gonna do a costume, makes it hard for rides. Maybe I'll just wear a POTC shirt and the Mickey pirate ears with maybe an eye patch haha. Simple costume


----------



## Belle Ella

Arizona Rita said:


> I will be wearing the same thing I wore 2 years ago, the closest I can get to an Indiana Jones, or as the scarecrow called me, "Indiana Joan" costume.
> Will post photo later.
> Have no idea what the kids are doing yet.



I like that idea. Defintiely show a photo!

Man, makes me think of the Disney inspired costume a friend of mine did I think last year. A couple of years before she made this incredible Optimus Prime costume out of cardboard and then last year (or the year before) she and her friend made Woody & Buzz costumes for Halloween. I have to go find the picture I have of them. It was just awesome.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

iKristin said:


> I don't think I'm gonna do a costume, makes it hard for rides. Maybe I'll just wear a POTC shirt and the Mickey pirate ears with maybe an eye patch haha. Simple costume




I agree... I'll get a cute tee and wear some ears!!  DD will be dressed up... not sure whether it will be a princess or fairy.  Last year she really wanted to be Fawn but only the Uk had really cool Fawn costumes... maybe it'll come here this year.


----------



## mvf-m11c

At least they will let guests dressed up during the party when it is 3 or 4 pm. My DC is still excited about it and I am not planning on wearing a costume.


----------



## fhtpdw20

I got my halloween tickets in the mail today.  I am a little surprised they are not halloween themed; just pluto, goofy, mickey and minnie together with "celebrate today" balloons/confetti.  There was also a ticket stub on the envelope titled Mickey's Halloween Party Event Reminder Card (typed verbatim):
"Mickey's Halloween Party tickets cannot be replace; please keep them in a safe place.  All costumes must adhere to any guidelines as determined soley by Disney Offer, event information, costume guidelines and activities are subject to restrictions and changes without notice.  Guests over the age of nine (9) may wear costumes to the Mickey's Halloween Party event in which their tickets are valid.  Otherwise, costumes are not permitted at either theme park for guests ages nine and older."

I am wearing the pirate cook outfit I used on our Disney Cruise pirate night.  It is an apron with Capt Cook's grill, grub, and grog.  I had a chef's toque embrodier "Dead Men Critize No Meals".


----------



## stitch4336

Just had to share this - JUST NOW got an email from Disney Visa letting me know about the discounted tickets!  No new info in their email, just the same stuff we already know.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, I was hoping Sherry would get a special birthday treat today!
> 
> ETA: Hey!! When did I get to 4,000 posts!!



That's from all that chatting we had been doing for a while. It's been quiet lately though. I miss the chatter.



Can we get some info today????  Doesn't Disney know that planning 2 or 3 months in advance is a must?


----------



## canadadisney

My DH is also going as Indiana. Do you think the whip is considered a weapon?


----------



## srauchbauer

I have spent the morning scouring through pages and threads to get an idea of which characters we might see at Goofy's Dinner.  I can't believe how many different characters are there, I understand that we won't see them all different ones show up at different times.  But could you help me please by letting me know which characters are at goofy's 80% of the time.  Working on Autograph book and want to make sure I have a page for everyone.

TIA


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I hope that you have a great time at Goofy's Kitchen. Am going to surprise the family with Goofy's Kitchen for our family trip to the mouse in Feb/11, as a thankyou to the family for letting me go to DL without the family in Oct. This would be something that we could not afford otherwise, so the kids will be very surprised.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

srauchbauer said:


> I have spent the morning scouring through pages and threads to get an idea of which characters we might see at Goofy's Dinner.  I can't believe how many different characters are there, I understand that we won't see them all different ones show up at different times.  But could you help me please by letting me know which characters are at goofy's 80% of the time.  Working on Autograph book and want to make sure I have a page for everyone.
> 
> TIA



When we went we saw:  Fairy Godmother, Mad Hatter, Goofy, Pluto, Chip & Dale & Geppetto.


----------



## srauchbauer

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> When we went we saw:  Fairy Godmother, Mad Hatter, Goofy, Pluto, Chip & Dale & Geppetto.



thanks for the info - Geppetto page may be alittle more difficult aleast i have time to think about it.


----------



## srauchbauer

BELLEDOZER said:


> I hope that you have a great time at Goofy's Kitchen. Am going to surprise the family with Goofy's Kitchen for our family trip to the mouse in Feb/11, as a thankyou to the family for letting me go to DL without the family in Oct. This would be something that we could not afford otherwise, so the kids will be very surprised.



this is also a surprise for our kids, we arrive Saturday late afternoon and decided to start the vacation off with a character meal.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

srauchbauer said:


> I have spent the morning scouring through pages and threads to get an idea of which characters we might see at Goofy's Dinner.  I can't believe how many different characters are there, I understand that we won't see them all different ones show up at different times.  But could you help me please by letting me know which characters are at goofy's 80% of the time.  Working on Autograph book and want to make sure I have a page for everyone.
> 
> TIA



We have gone 3 times in the last year (2 breakfasts and 1 dinner). We have seen:
Goofy (x3)
Chip (x3)
Pluto (x3)
Dale (x3)
Baloo (x3)
Minnie (x2)

Then have also seen: Cinderella, Snow White, Jasmine, Aurora, Alladin, Donald, Mad Hatter


----------



## srauchbauer

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> We have gone 3 times in the last year (2 breakfasts and 1 dinner). We have seen:
> Goofy (x3)
> Chip (x3)
> Pluto (x3)
> Dale (x3)
> Baloo (x3)
> Minnie (x2)
> 
> Then have also seen: Cinderella, Snow White, Jasmine, Aurora, Alladin, Donald, Mad Hatter



oh i would love to see Baloo and DD would love to see the Princess and so would we because then we wouldn't have to wait at the Pricess Faire


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

srauchbauer said:


> oh i would love to see Baloo and DD would love to see the Princess and so would we because then we wouldn't have to wait at the Pricess Faire



We've seen at least 1 princess per meal.


----------



## Vala

srauchbauer said:


> I have spent the morning scouring through pages and threads to get an idea of which characters we might see at Goofy's Dinner.  I can't believe how many different characters are there, I understand that we won't see them all different ones show up at different times.  But could you help me please by letting me know which characters are at goofy's 80% of the time.  Working on Autograph book and want to make sure I have a page for everyone.
> 
> TIA



We saw at each visit (went 6 times):

Goofy
Pluto 
Chip
Dale

Then (number of times we saw them in brackets):
Mulan (2)
Sleeping Beauty (1)
Aladdin (2)
Minnie (3)
Jasmine (3)
Baloo (3)
Geppetto (1)
Alice (2)

It's been one princess for us at each meal too. Sometimes 2, sometimes 1 princess and another female character (like Minnie).


----------



## Sherry E

srauchbauer said:


> I have spent the morning scouring through pages and threads to get an idea of which characters we might see at Goofy's Dinner.  I can't believe how many different characters are there, I understand that we won't see them all different ones show up at different times.  But could you help me please by letting me know which characters are at goofy's 80% of the time.  Working on Autograph book and want to make sure I have a page for everyone.
> 
> TIA



I can't count how many times I have been to Goofy's Kitchen because I have been going there since 1992.  Literally too many times to count.  But I can say that in all of my trips, the 3 constants have always been Goofy, Chip and Dale.  They have always been there when I am there, minus one weird visit there where all the characters were gone because they were in a meeting or something!  My experiences have primarily been with breakfast, however, and only a couple of dinners over the years.

Beyond those three stalwarts, 80% of the time we have seen Baloo.  

About 75% of the time we have seen Pluto.  

The last several times at Goofy's we have seen two Princesses each meal, and it has ranged from Belle to Aurora to Jasmine to Mulan, and any combination of those.  Snow White was arriving as we were leaving one day.  We have seen Alice and the Mad Hatter.  Over the years we have seen Captain Hook, Aladdin, Minnie, the Genie, Max, etc.


----------



## srauchbauer

thank you all so much it sounds like a great cast of characters.


----------



## Arizona Rita

canadadisney said:


> My DH is also going as Indiana. Do you think the whip is considered a weapon?



DL actually sell a whip in Adventureland Outfitters for around 50 bucks. But it says in past years rules about the party that no weapons are allowed. I never bought the whip because I do consider it a weapon so I would hate for you to get there and they tell you that you cant bring it into the park.
Its another one of those mixed messages!


----------



## funatdisney

Hello everyone. I have been sick for about 10 days (during the heat wave! Nothing worst than being sick during a heat wave) After a few days of catching up on my life, I finally have time to catch up on this thread. Boy there has been lots of posts for me to read!

Still no info... hmmmm well, at least when they do post it, it will make my day!

Also, is there a listing of who is gong to MHP on what days?

All the pics of past Halloween Parties is making wish for the fall! Funny, my DH has been mentioning that he has a craving to go to Disneyland. Now that is weird. So I am taking advantage of it and trying to get to DLR within the next two weeks. Wish me luck. The biggest problem is finding the time.


Happy Belated Birthday Sherry E!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> It works for me - I'm working both holiday threads!!  But I wish the rest of the HalloweenTime info would hurry up and come out from someone - Disney Parks Blog, D23, DLR website - wherever!



Both Holiday threads?? Do you have one for Christmas, too? I would like to follow that one, too.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Both Holiday threads?? Do you have one for Christmas, too? I would like to follow that one, too.



Funatdisney - thank you for the happy birthday!!  I was hoping I could work that birthday angle to coax the Halloween forces to give us some more info, but, alas, nothing came to us.  Drat!

Oh yes!  You've never visited the "Disney at Christmas" thread?  Oh my goodness - you must scroll through it!  It's very popular, and has been a favorite thread on this side of the DIS since last year.  In fact, up until just the last couple of weeks, it was waaaaaaay ahead of the Halloween thread in number of views, but now the Halloween thread has surpassed it for the time being.  

Even if you don't have time to read everything in the Disney at Christmas thread, such as all of our descriptions of DLR at Christmastime or the various questions and answers, do take some time to start at the beginning and look at all the photos!  The photos are a huge part of the reason that thread has become so popular!!  It's magical!

Here is the link:

Disney at Christmas


----------



## McNic

Hey, I am little late on the costume bit, but I am going as the Queen of Hearts and my sis is going as Alice. Cannot wait. I was searching through the old posts and photos and I am so excited...is it October yet?


----------



## Eeee-va

Also chiming in late, but I'll likely be Belle in her village dress.  My mom made me the costume ages ago but I still fit and it's there.  (Even though I'd LOVE to make a new and/or elaborate costume...since I'm not a local I don't want to just hang out unable to ride rides, and look super-weird in pictures.   )

My mom is thinking about being Sally, though she hasn't actually seen Nightmare Before Christmas.  I'm fixing to make her costume, so that will be kind of funny, that she made my costume and I hope to make hers!


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY SHERRY E!


----------



## Sherry E

tinksdreamwishes said:


> HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY SHERRY E!



Thank you!


----------



## iKristin

no news still...Come on Disney!!! get with it!!


----------



## srauchbauer

question time again:

How do I go about getting our Mickey Mouse Halloween party tickets with my Disney Visa so I can get the discount?

When I went through the Disney sight it didn't give me a discount/when I called Disney the CM said she had never heard of this discount.


----------



## srauchbauer

Hun,

You need to call 714-781-4400 and use the Disney Visa.

Me-the hubby

Below is a link to the page.
http://disneyrewards.disney.go.com/offers/mhpjuly10.html


----------



## iKristin

Info!!! We needz it!!!


----------



## srauchbauer

srauchbauer said:


> Hun,
> 
> You need to call 714-781-4400 and use the Disney Visa.
> 
> Me-the hubby
> 
> Below is a link to the page.
> http://disneyrewards.disney.go.com/offers/mhpjuly10.html



thanks hubby tickets are bought


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

DH bought me a a ticket for the party!!! He wants me to go and take the baby who is 2... well guess he is a toddler... still a baby to me hehe... so I was here reading all the 100+ pages... over the past few days and I am super excited! I loved all the pics and cant wait to go! I am still sorta confused on the whole party thing... is TOTP the same as MHP? Also the whole thing about coming in at 3-4 for preparty is slight confusing.... I can still come at 8 am if I have a regular ticket right? But I can not come in costume before 5pm... I am not sure if I will wear a costume or not. I want to ride rides... and my big pooh but in a costume might make it more difficult to get in and out of a ride!  I can just vision the Orbitor ride hehe. but ...if I do dress up- I was thinking simple- like I would be Lilo and DS would be Stitch.... I found a red and white floral dress in my size online... and just do flip flops and some of those hawiian wrist and ankle and headband lays... and buy a black wig. or.... maybe I will go with the Incredibles... I already have a Incredible t-shirt....I could just paint on a black mask around the eyes and buy a wig. My DS2 could be Baby Jack Jack! 

and now I get to plan on when I will arrive... and leave. I was spoiled earlier this month with a trip and stay at the Grand! I loved MM on both Sat and Sun! which... since its just me and DS2 going this time- that means he can only basically ride Fantasyland rides besdies HM, POTC.. etc but early MM entry would be really nice! But..... If I just stay across the street at say Best Western... I would save $100 a night and I was thinking of going for 3-4 nights... Like fly in Thurs eve... then PH... Fri, Sat, Sun... sleep in Mon then fly home Mon afternoon. so with the money i save ..... from staying across the street- I was really tempted to buy my FIRST AP! And might as well buy the PREMIUM and go back at Christmas time!!! So many decisions... I am just rambling LOL... well nice to meet everyone on this thread! Oh I forgot... my ticket is for the 31st! on Halloween day! Anyone else going on this day?


----------



## MrsPinup

We booked our hotel...just need to buy the Halloween party tickets   This is going to be great!  I am not sure who we will dress up as yet, but it should be a great time.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Funatdisney - thank you for the happy birthday!!  I was hoping I could work that birthday angle to coax the Halloween forces to give us some more info, but, alas, nothing came to us.  Drat!
> 
> Oh yes!  You've never visited the "Disney at Christmas" thread?  Oh my goodness - you must scroll through it!  It's very popular, and has been a favorite thread on this side of the DIS since last year.  In fact, up until just the last couple of weeks, it was waaaaaaay ahead of the Halloween thread in number of views, but now the Halloween thread has surpassed it for the time being.
> 
> Even if you don't have time to read everything in the Disney at Christmas thread, such as all of our descriptions of DLR at Christmastime or the various questions and answers, do take some time to start at the beginning and look at all the photos!  The photos are a huge part of the reason that thread has become so popular!!  It's magical!
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> Disney at Christmas



Thanks for the link. I will spend a few minutes a day reading this very exciting thread. We have a reservation at VGC for the first weekend of Dec. After reading the_ rumor_ of the Candlelight Procession moving over to DCA, I am glad we got this reservation. Now I will plan on attending. The last time I have attended was in 2005. So this will be a treat.

I have visited DLR at Christmas many times, but I have never stayed on property during this time. I am looking forward to it and plan on taking lots of pictures.


----------



## mom4princesses

Just giving it a bump to keep us on the first page.  We need some Halloween info.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

McNic said:


> Hey, I am little late on the costume bit, but I am going as the Queen of Hearts and my sis is going as Alice. Cannot wait. I was searching through the old posts and photos and I am so excited...is it October yet?


My kids dressed as Alice in Wonderland last year: DD2 was Alice, DD8 was the Mad Hatter (in a dress), DD4 was the Queen of Hearts, and DS10mo was the White Rabbit. The adults were going to be cards but with school I didn't have time to pull it together.



tinksdreamwishes said:


> DH bought me a a ticket for the party!!! He wants me to go and take the baby who is 2... well guess he is a toddler... still a baby to me hehe... so I was here reading all the 100+ pages... over the past few days and I am super excited! I loved all the pics and cant wait to go! I am still sorta confused on the whole party thing... *is TOTP the same as MHP*? Also the whole thing about coming in at 3-4 for preparty is slight confusing.... I can still come at 8 am if I have a regular ticket right? But *I can not come in costume before 5pm*... I am not sure if I will wear a costume or not. I want to ride rides... and my big pooh but in a costume might make it more difficult to get in and out of a ride!  I can just vision the Orbitor ride hehe. but ...if I do dress up- I was thinking simple- like I would be Lilo and DS would be Stitch.... I found a red and white floral dress in my size online... and just do flip flops and some of those hawiian wrist and ankle and headband lays... and buy a black wig. or.... maybe I will go with the Incredibles... I already have a Incredible t-shirt....I could just paint on a black mask around the eyes and buy a wig. My DS2 could be Baby Jack Jack!
> 
> and now I get to plan on when I will arrive... and leave. I was spoiled earlier this month with a trip and stay at the Grand! I loved MM on both Sat and Sun! which... since its just me and DS2 going this time- that means he can only basically ride Fantasyland rides besdies HM, POTC.. etc but early MM entry would be really nice! But..... If I just stay across the street at say Best Western... I would save $100 a night and I was thinking of going for 3-4 nights... Like fly in Thurs eve... then PH... Fri, Sat, Sun... sleep in Mon then fly home Mon afternoon. so with the money i save ..... from staying across the street- I was really tempted to buy my FIRST AP! And might as well buy the PREMIUM and go back at Christmas time!!! So many decisions... I am just rambling LOL... well nice to meet everyone on this thread! Oh I forgot... my ticket is for the *31st! on Halloween day*! Anyone else going on this day?


Yes the TOTP is now called MHP...same thing but in DL not DCA.
You can arrive in costume at 4 pm for the Halloween party, but if you have a regular ticket you can arrive at park opening (just not in costume until after 4).
We were there Halloween weekend last year and it was surprising not crazy busy. 
Have a great time with your little one!!!


----------



## iKristin

Got my costume today!! I bought a backpack that is actually a ninja turtle shell  and it came with the masks!! So i'll be a ninja turtle hahaha


----------



## rowan1813

Hey guys, I sorta need some help. I don't know if these questions have already been discussed and answered but I am planning a trip for the weekend of Sept. 17-19. 

I had heard that the Halloween fireworks were only going to be shown on the days of the Trick-or-Treat party. Is that why no fireworks show up on the official calendar? Or is Disney still trying to put together all the times for Halloween Time at the Resort? 

And from what I have read, it seems like WOC will still be shown on the weekends and holidays _a la_ Fantasmic. Is that how I am understanding it to be?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

rowan1813 said:


> Hey guys, I sorta need some help. I don't know if these questions have already been discussed and answered but I am planning a trip for the weekend of Sept. 17-19.
> 
> I had heard that the Halloween fireworks were only going to be shown on the days of the Trick-or-Treat party. Is that why no fireworks show up on the official calendar? Or is Disney still trying to put together all the times for Halloween Time at the Resort?
> 
> And from what I have read, it seems like WOC will still be shown on the weekends and holidays _a la_ Fantasmic. Is that how I am understanding it to be?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Right now DLR has not officially announce all the information on the Halloween Time Season. They put some of the info for MHP. But right now from what we heard from other DISers, so far HS is only going to be exclusive for guests who bought a ticket for Mickey's Halloween Party (MHP) on those nights. DL right now is still putting together all the times for the upcoming months. Right now they don't even have WoC showing after Labor Day. But that could change any day now and they will put WoC and the fireworks on the official website. We just have to wait and find out what DL is going to do during the Halloween Time.

Right now on the calender, WoC is running until Labor day and it doesn't show any run dates after that. Also on the calender they ares not running fireworks after Labor day, but F! is running on the weekends. This could all change in due time and have WoC and the fireworks running on the weekends.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

I think Disney should hire some of us Disers to help make a calendar... I would do it for free! lets go volunteer!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Give it a bump and still no info yet again.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Maybe there will be some info tomorrow!!! Start of a new business week! Here's to hoping!!!!!!


----------



## All American

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Maybe there will be some info tomorrow!!! Start of a new business week! Here's to hoping!!!!!!



Hoping for news about a "Boo to You" parade.  Come on, Disney!  Don't let me down.


----------



## McNic

Info, info...where are you?


----------



## lulubelle

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Maybe there will be some info tomorrow!!! Start of a new business week! Here's to hoping!!!!!!



Thinking these good thoughts.  Great news on Monday, great news on Monday...

On another note, there are five of going on Oct 30th.  Already bought our tics and reserved our villas.  We want to dress as a group.  All women, ages 24-51.  Any ideas?  We are open to non Disney ideas, too.  

We are racking our brains to come up with something.  TIA for any suggestions!


----------



## MrsPinup

lulubelle said:


> Thinking these good thoughts.  Great news on Monday, great news on Monday...
> 
> On another note, there are five of going on Oct 30th.  Already bought our tics and reserved our villas.  We want to dress as a group.  All women, ages 24-51.  One thin, one normal sized and three pooh sized.  Any ideas?  We are open to non Disney ideas, too.
> 
> We are racking our brains to come up with something.  TIA for any suggestions!



Cinderella, Stepmother, sisters and fairy godmother!  Or Sleeping Beauty, Malificent and the three fairies!


----------



## McNic

I was going to go as a "poodle skirt girl" if my other idea didn't pan out. Or you could go as the Pink Ladies from Grease!


----------



## McNic

Mrs Pinup, I just noticed you are going to be in DL one day before I am in October. Neat!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very interesting information on the Halloween Time information on the MousePlanet website for their weekly update (July 26, 2010). Not the official, but some heads up on MHP & HS.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Unfortunately, most of that stuff is the stuff we already knew! Oh well, at least there are some clarifications.

I still think DL should completely close the park and then let the ticket holders in. It's not fair that the people that didn't pay, should be able to try and cheat the system. Us ticket holders paid good money for those exclusive tickets!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Unfortunately, most of that stuff is the stuff we already knew! Oh well, at least there are some clarifications.
> 
> I still think DL should completely close the park and then let the ticket holders in. It's not fair that the people that didn't pay, should be able to try and cheat the system. Us ticket holders paid good money for those exclusive tickets!



I'm guessing if they did that, they would either have to close DL even earlier or start the MHP later - or a combo of both.  They closed DCA on TOTP nights and then only let the actual TOTP guests back in, so it seems like they _should_ be able to manage it for DL too, but there must be some kind of reason they have for not staging it that way.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I just wish that DL would at least release some new info about Holloweentime, as they haven't really given us barely any new info over the past 6 to 8 weeks. It makes it hard for those of us who have booked our trips to make our plans for while we are down there if we don't have the info we need. I can only hope that the release the info that's long overdue if you ask me, the sooner the better.


----------



## marandr

Why don't they use wristbands like wdw for the parties?  Seems to work well there.


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> I just wish that DL would at least release some new info about Holloweentime, as they haven't really given us barely any new info over the past 6 to 8 weeks. It makes it hard for those of us who have booked our trips to make our plans for while we are down there if we don't have the info we need. I can only hope that the release the info that's long overdue if you ask me, the sooner the better.



I am just anxious to hear the rundown of what's going to be happening at DLR this year for HalloweenTime.  I am curious which things from previous years will return and which things might not be coming back.  I am dying to know if there is anything new!  Some folks may have even decided to skip HalloweenTime this year, but if there is anything new to see it might be enough to get them to go.



marandr said:


> Why don't they use wristbands like wdw for the parties?  Seems to work well there.



I think they are going to do a wristband set-up at DLR (I could be wrong on that), but some folks seemed to think it still wasn't a fool-proof way of handling getting the non-MHP guests out.  I've never been to WDW and I have never seen how any Disney park handles a wristband event.  I did go to the TOTP in DCA in 2008, and I saw that it was pretty effective because the park totally closed beforehand, and then reopened only to TOTP guests.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> I think they are going to do a wristband set-up at DLR (I could be wrong on that), but some folks seemed to think it still wasn't a fool-proof way of handling getting the non-MHP guests out.  I've never been to WDW and I have never seen how any Disney park handles a wristband event.  I did go to the TOTP in DCA in 2008, and I saw that it was pretty effective because the park totally closed beforehand, and then reopened only to TOTP guests.



Just like you, I'm still interested on seeing how DL will clear the park when it gets time for the party. I have never seen it at WDW, but I will see it when my DA and I will be down there in December for MVMCP. Just like what you said on how will DL CMs will be able to find out which guests has a wristband to stay during the party and the non-wristband guests?


----------



## haley's mom

I have done many parties at WDW over the past 5 years. Party ticket holders receive a wristband either upon entering the park or at designated location if you were a day guest also. 

CM hold signs on Main Street to help direct non-party guests out of the park. 

Before meeting characters, getting treats, riding rides, purchasing food, or entering stores at the park a CM would check for wristbands. The eraly info leaked about DL stated the non-party guests could shop and buy food. I don't agree with that 

Obiviously the firework viewing is not easily controlled. But I will note that I was asked to show my wristband as late as 11pm and on ce had to show it while waiting for the Christmas parade on Main Street. 

I purchased our tickets for our first ever visit to DL. And I really hope that DL follows the same protocol as WDW. WDW puts on several parties a year and seem to have a decent plan (not perfect). 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Well hopefully the bracelet option will be just as effective as closing the park. I think it's sad that people are wanting to try and cheat the system. Yeah, it kind of sucks for those who don't have tickets to have to leave the park early, but it sure isn't fair for those who paid $50+ a ticket to an exclusive party to share the park with people who didn't pay. 

Anyways, lets hope they come out with some official info soon!! All the promoting for the anniversary should be over now shouldn't it?

I also want to know what is going on with WOC!!


----------



## Sherry E

I hope it does work out to everyone's satisfaction who paid money for the MHP, and that sneaky people don't do things like try to hide from CMs so they can stay in DL all night long.

Here are my thoughts:

Assuming there was no way to hold the MHP/TOTP in DCA this year and that it had to move over to DL....

If I were planning the HalloweenTime events for DLR/DL, I would have made the Halloween Screams fireworks available nightly again (just like they were last year), for everyone to enjoy all season long (including the ones going for HalloweenTime in September), but I would have added in something extra - something new, possibly like a Halloween parade with a Headless Horseman or some other kind of Halloween thing - that was only available to the party guests on those party nights.  Maybe I would even add in a couple of extra things in addition to a Halloween parade, just to make the MHP all the more enticing to guests and get them to want to buy tickets.  Maybe put out some extra rare villains (for photo ops) who do not appear anywhere in either park during the daytime (but still keep the regular Villain photo spot in DL in the daytime), and have them only appear at the MHP.  But I would still run Halloween Screams nightly, all season long, for all HalloweenTime guests to see.

Then, on party nights - and again, this is only if I were in charge of planning, which will never happen - I would close DL just like DCA used to be closed before the TOTP.  I would send my team in to put up extra decorations and do a quick makeover, and then I would reopen DL and let all the party guests in.


----------



## JaxsonsMom

Having been to both parties (WDW and last year at DCA) I was disappointed with last years. I thought the wristband worked well at WDW. It did seem a little weird, but by closing time you could feel the park emptying. All the CM's seemed to be very efficent and the party was a lot less chaotic.

I hope it works at DL, I hope they push the CM's to get the people without bands out. And location wise, I think it will boost the spirit of the party. 

Having said that, I am still on the fence about my Oct trip, I haven't made any reservations... 

I am hoping to do a later party in hopes that they will have it figured out.

If the info doesn't come out by the weekend, I will make my reservations without it, but I really don't want to..

Heres to them releasing some info....    please hurry!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

That sounds like a good plan! If only we were the DL planners! I wonder what it takes to get a job as one??? 

They mentioned something in that Mouseplanet article about a toned down version of the HS fireworks on non-party nights. I wonder how they would be planning on doing that? I was hoping for something like RDCT or Magical so I could see one of those while we are down. I guess we will see whenever they decide to fill us in on whats going on!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just like everyone who paid a ticket(s) for MHP, we want to get the full expectations of MHP and not to have the non-MHP guests in the park during the party. We will have to wait and see on the first night on MHP if DL CMs can do the same and enforce the rules in DL just like WDW parties.

I am also wondering what will DL do for fireworks on non-MHP days. If they are not doing any type of HS during the Halloween Time, I would assume they will do RDCT during the season.


----------



## iKristin

I think we're all just nervous with all the rumors flying around. I think it'll all turn out fine. They've now stated on both sites (AP and Regular) that the fireworks are exclusive to the ticket holders of MHP so that's an obvious thing they can't go back on or else they'll be issuing a ton of refunds. I think they'll move all ticket holders to a designated area; either ToonTown or Tomorrowland due to those spots having only ONE entrance and then clear the park out before a rope drop type of thing like they do at DCA during the old parties.


----------



## Belle Ella

Just popping in for a second. Been a bad weekend. Blah. Still no news yet? Darn.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Just popping in for a second. Been a bad weekend. Blah. Still no news yet? Darn.



Still nothing,  darn it!  Can you believe that nonsense?  Really, someone over there at DLR needs to get on the ball and starting writing up the little press release thingy with the outline of the HalloweenTime events, just like they had last year!

The DL birthday stuff should be winding down now (in terms of having to do reports and write-ups on it), so they need to start working on HalloweenTime news!!

As Andrea said, we need to get hired as planners!  We would already have the Halloween stuff released - not only for 2010 but for 2011 too!  Why waste time?  Plan way ahead!

I hope the week is better than the weekend for you, Jazz.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sherry E said:


> Still nothing,  darn it!  Can you believe that nonsense?  Really, someone over there at DLR needs to get on the ball and starting writing up the little press release thingy with the outline of the HalloweenTime events, just like they had last year!
> 
> The DL birthday stuff should be winding down now (in terms of having to do reports and write-ups on it), so they need to start working on HalloweenTime news!!
> 
> As Andrea said, we need to get hired as planners!  We would already have the Halloween stuff released - not only for 2010 but for 2011 too!  Why waste time?  Plan way ahead!
> 
> I hope the week is better than the weekend for you, Jazz.



If I could be in charge of planning, I would do the schedule a year in advance. That way someone can look at the calendar and decide what time of the year they want to come, based on what's going on. Right now it's kind of backwards. We book our trip, then we wait and see what is going on during our trip in order to plan out our days. Seems kinda silly. I know a lot of their hours and everything are based on the local people, but why does that mean we can't know what's going on until almost the last minute?


----------



## funatdisney

JaxsonsMom said:


> Having been to both parties (WDW and last year at DCA) I was disappointed with last years. I thought the wristband worked well at WDW. It did seem a little weird, but by closing time you could feel the park emptying. All the CM's seemed to be very efficent and the party was a lot less chaotic.
> 
> I hope it works at DL, I hope they push the CM's to get the people without bands out. And location wise, I think it will boost the spirit of the party



I have done WDW once and have gone to DCA every year since it started. The wristbands work very well at WDW. I had read that regular guests were allowed to stay and shop and eat while researching about WDW's Halloween Party. I think I read it here, in fact. I do remember seeing non-ticketed guests at the WDW event. It didn't seem to make a difference. Now what concerns me  with this approach for Disneyland is that the MK is a much bigger park than DL. I am wondering how that would factor in the experience. Nevertheless, I am looking forward to gong this year and should have a good time. I have tickets for Tuesday, Oct 26. and I am hoping that the crowds will be lighter.


----------



## MrsPinup

McNic said:


> Mrs Pinup, I just noticed you are going to be in DL one day before I am in October. Neat!



Very cool!  I wish I could live there...or work there hahaha


----------



## dsny1mom

Disney has confirmed to AVP of Mouseplanet the following re: the Halloween parties:

1) Guests with  party tickets will be allowed to enter in costume at the early entry times.

2) Halloween Screams will only be shown at the parties. On Sat's and non party Sun's Remember will be shown.

3) Those without party tickets will NOT be alllowed to stay inside DL once the official parties begin.

Kudos to DL for sticking to their guns and delievering what they initially advertised.

I can't wait until Oct!!!!!!

dsny1mom


----------



## Raindown

dsny1mom said:


> On Sat's and non party Sun's Remember will be shown.




Sweet, I love Remember.



dsny1mom said:


> 3) Those without party tickets will NOT be alllowed to stay inside DL once the official parties begin.
> 
> Kudos to DL for sticking to their guns and delievering what they initially advertised.



I'm happy about this too.  (sorry non ticket holders).  I think the price justifies exclusivity.


----------



## Sherry E

Time for more HalloweenTime Information Boogie!



There is still info I am anxious to hear!!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> If I could be in charge of planning, I would do the schedule a year in advance. That way someone can look at the calendar and decide what time of the year they want to come, based on what's going on. Right now it's kind of backwards. We book our trip, then we wait and see what is going on during our trip in order to plan out our days. Seems kinda silly. I know a lot of their hours and everything are based on the local people, but why does that mean we can't know what's going on until almost the last minute?



You're right, Andrea!  It is kind of backwards the way it's done.  Everyone is essentially having to take a gamble on the HalloweenTime season and make a plan for it in advance, assuming that it will be interesting enough to lure them in and that there will be enough seasonal things to keep them happy (which I am sure is the case, but it would still be nice to know).  But we don't find out exactly what will be there for the season until after the plans are made.  I think if DLR ever released their holiday agendas (Christmas too) well in advance - like at least at the beginning of the year - more people would be inclined to adjust their DLR trips accordingly and take them during Halloween or Christmastime.  They would be enticed by what was on the roster of events/highlights and plan to go during that season.


----------



## iKristin

YAY!!! Two different fireworks shows!!!! I'm excited for that


----------



## mvf-m11c

At least they will be showing RDCT on the non-MHP days and I am looking forward to seeing RDCT on Saturday Oct. 2nd.


----------



## stubby

mvf-m11c said:


> At least they will be showing RDCT on the non-MHP days and I am looking forward to seeing RDCT on Saturday Oct. 2nd.



I could have wrote this(we will be there Sat, Sun and Mon and was hopin to see it that night.  How late do you think the park will be open that night?  I wish Disney would post the hours...I feel so up in the air.


----------



## mvf-m11c

stubby said:


> i could have wrote this(we will be there sat, sun and mon and was hopin to see it that night.  How late do you think the park will be open that night?  I wish disney would post the hours...i feel so up in the air.



On Saturday and Sunday will be the usual park hours from 8am-12am @ DL and with the possibly of WoC running in September/October, I would expect DCA to be open at 10am-10pm. Monday could be interesting, the opening times at DL could be three different times, it could open at 8, 9 or 10 in the morning. But we won't know what time DL will open during the first week of October and we are all just waiting for the times on the DL website.


----------



## srauchbauer

oh so excited to see a new (new to me) firework show.  I was hoping for fireworks everynight of the week, but some are better then non.  Glad that information is slowly leaking it's way to us.  Also glad to hear that DL is going to make the Halloween Party exclusive - spent alot of $$ to have a smaller crowd.


----------



## AmyPond

I really couldn't care less about this party info.  I wish they'd give out some info about what types of decorations they plan on having.


----------



## fhtpdw20

Maybe we should try a different tack here.  I went to the official Disneyland site, clicked on contact us, and sent the following email:

This email is to voice my displeasure with trying to plan my current trip to Disneyland.  At the rate it is going, it is going to be my ONLY trip to Disneyland.  I have been to WDW a half dozen times and on one Disney cruise.  I have NEVER had the problems trying to plan my trips as I am experiencing now.  I have booked through Disney travel and have spent over $4000.00 on the initial trip.  I have alse purchased 3 adult Halloween party tickets.  I am trying to plan my days so that I can purchase a Walk In Walts Footsteps, Welcome to Disneyland and the Haunted Holiday tours as well as desert seating for Fantasmic.  The problem is not having the park hours and the complete details of the Halloween schedule.  What in the world are you waiting for, Christmas?  How can I make reservations 60 days out without knowing what the park hours are?  Can I get some help here?????

This is a splurge trip for us to celebrate son's graduation from high school and will probably be our last family trip for a long time.  Maybe if we all send emails it will help move the process along.  I will let you know if I get a response.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I really couldn't care less about this party info.  I wish they'd give out some info about what types of decorations they plan on having.



Me too (wanting decorations info)!

I'm curious about the party only if there are more things that are going to be there that we have not previously heard about. Perhaps, because it has moved to DL, there will be some interesting changes (like will Pirates Wharf be back, or will they get rid of it?).  I'm still totally on the fence as to whether or not I will do the MHP.  Several factors play a role in my decision: money (obviously), interest level from my friends, my mood, whether or not we have a hotel to retreat back to or if it's just a one-day trip, etc.

As I said earlier, if I were in charge of planning out HalloweenTime for DLR, I would do things a wee bit differently but to the satisfaction of party guests and non-MHP guests.  I'm very glad for the MHP guests (especially the wonderful ones on this thread) that it seems the MHP will be handled in a way that will make them happy - but honestly - and I said this waaaaaaay back - what we heard from Al Lutz was only a rumor, and a very premature one at that, and it caused a lot of worry in people that was probably unnecessary.  I never really fully believed that DLR was going to handle things the way Al said they were...and it appears they are _not_ handling them that way.  I wanted to wait to hear from Disney themselves on what their plans were.  So the fact that they are making their party exclusive and treating it as such (the way it was advertised) means they are just doing what I expected them to do anyway...and not what Al Lutz said they were going to do!  

Now this is not to say that I don't think Disney kind of made up their MHP plans on the fly, as they went along through the year.  I still believe they probably began 2010 with the intention of having the Halloween party in DCA again, and then realized that it just wasn't going to work well with so much focus on WoC and made the switcheroo over to DL.  I think they could have handled things differently.  I think they should have made the HS fireworks available to everyone, all season long (September peeps too!) and put something else in the MHP to make it exclusive and enticing.  But if they advertise the HS fireworks as being totally exclusive to the MHP, then they should stick to that plan.

So we pretty much know the basic scoop on the MHP.  But, because the September HalloweenTime visitors will totally miss out on MHP and the HS fireworks (and there is basically a good 2 weeks in September to enjoy the season), this is why I am _really, really_ curious as to whether or not there will be any little 'extra' additions to the Halloween decor/activities/events this year - for people to enjoy all season long.  Or will it just be the expected SMGG, HMH and the Round-Up, along with a Villains photo spot in Fantasyland? Not that those things aren't good, but I'm just really curious to see if anything new has been added to the list of HalloweenTime events/highlights!!

In fact, this is possibly another reason why we have not seen the HalloweenTiime press release/bullet point list thingy yet - it's feasible that once the dates for HalloweenTime and the location of the MHP were set, TDA then needed to go back and 'fill in the blanks.'  Perhaps they had not set a full agenda yet or decided exactly what familiar Halloween highlights from the past would make a return, or if they would add in anything new (even just a Villains photo spot in a different location would be what I would consider as something "new").  That could be what is happening now - they have the general overall foundation set up...but now they just have to go in and build the house and put in the furniture!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

fhtpdw20 said:


> Maybe we should try a different tack here.  I went to the official Disneyland site, clicked on contact us, and sent the following email:
> 
> This email is to voice my displeasure with trying to plan my current trip to Disneyland.  At the rate it is going, it is going to be my ONLY trip to Disneyland.  I have been to WDW a half dozen times and on one Disney cruise.  I have NEVER had the problems trying to plan my trips as I am experiencing now.  I have booked through Disney travel and have spent over $4000.00 on the initial trip.  I have alse purchased 3 adult Halloween party tickets.  I am trying to plan my days so that I can purchase a Walk In Walts Footsteps, Welcome to Disneyland and the Haunted Holiday tours as well as desert seating for Fantasmic.  The problem is not having the park hours and the complete details of the Halloween schedule.  What in the world are you waiting for, Christmas?  How can I make reservations 60 days out without knowing what the park hours are?  Can I get some help here?????
> 
> This is a splurge trip for us to celebrate son's graduation from high school and will probably be our last family trip for a long time.  Maybe if we all send emails it will help move the process along.  I will let you know if I get a response.



I sent an email a couple weeks ago--not as detailed as this one however--and the response I got back was something to the effect of "we are very sorry for the inconvenience, but we do not post the calendar until 6 weeks out."


----------



## gkrykewy

AmyPond said:


> I really couldn't care less about this party info.  I wish they'd give out some info about what types of decorations they plan on having.



I'm guessing orange.

Shhhhh.....


----------



## srauchbauer

gkrykewy said:


> I'm guessing orange.
> 
> Shhhhh.....





oh i wish it was closer to our trip, it is to hot and humid to do anything but plan our vacation and we are still to far out to have list of events.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice details Sherry on the HalloweenTime info.

It would be nice to finally hear it, but just keep on waiting.


----------



## fhtpdw20

First response looks like it will be awhile:

Thank you for your recent correspondence to the Disneyland® Resort in Southern California. This e-mail is automated to confirm that we have received your message. E-mails will be processed and responded to in the order in which they are received during regular business hours (Monday through Friday). We hope to reply as quickly as possible. Please note the following anticipated response times: 


o If your message is regarding a request for planning information on an upcoming visit, our current response time is up to 7 business days. 

o If your message is a comment (compliment or concern) regarding a visit to the Disneyland® Resort, please expect a response within 10 business days. 

o If your message is none of the above, it will be routed to the appropriate department for response. Please note that the response time may vary based on the nature of your correspondence. 


If your inquiry for the Disneyland® Resort is a time sensitive matter, we invite you to contact our Guest Information office at (714) 781-7290 daily from 7 a.m. - 6 p.m. Pacific Standard Time (PST). Otherwise, recorded information is available 24 hours a day at (714) 781-4565. 


We hope that you will have the opportunity to visit us soon at "The Happiest Place on Earth!" 


Sincerely, 



Disneyland® Resort 

Guest Communications


----------



## mom4princesses

Wow, they are going to wait until the last minute.  Okay, I'm going for the Birthday wish that I will get more Halloween info (birthday is Monday, start of a new week and new month, keeping fingers crossed).


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> Wow, they are going to wait until the last minute.  Okay, I'm going for the Birthday wish that I will get more Halloween info (birthday is Monday, start of a new week and new month, keeping fingers crossed).



Okay, we will have to start doing the birthday boogie for you


in hopes it works some magic in getting us some HalloweenTime info!  It didn't work for my birthday, but hopefully yours will have the magic element!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Hope this helps!!!! Happy early birthday BTW!


----------



## srauchbauer

We too are planners and the way DL don't post any schedules until about 6 weeks out is annoying. Last year we tried to plan in advance, but had to guess on a lot of schedules until they were posted. Compared to WDW who schedule is out 6 months in advance I think. Don't know why the smaller resort can't plan further ahead, you would like it would be easier not as much to schedule. This year we are guessing already what the Halloween schedules will be.


----------



## tdashgirl

No info to add, I just wanted to say that I'm getting super excited for HalloweenTime at DLR!!!  I love this time of year and can't wait until our trip in early October


----------



## rowan1813

Well at least they are showing WOC on the official calender now through Sept. 21. That's a slight improvement considering it wasn't on the schedule after Labor Day weekend. I am surprised that the times for the fireworks isn't up past Labor Day Weekend. 

And I have to agree with srauchbauer that only posting schedule information 6 weeks in advance is quite irritating. There are a lot of people that cannot plan a trip at the drop of a hat and need information in order to plan their trip.

And I agree with your previous post Sherry, I definitely would have planned this differently. I am kinda bummed out about not being able to see the Halloween fireworks this year. I love RDCT, but there is just something about Halloween fireworks along with a Halloween-themed park. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to go next year.


----------



## srauchbauer

how wierd is this the Disney calendar is finally showing WOC, but here's the funny part:  the calendar shows DCA closing at 6:00 and WOC beng shown at 8:15


----------



## mom4princesses

Sherry E and DisneyStitch626 thanks for the birthday wishes.  Maybe a little  okay a lot of pixie dust will help.


----------



## tdashgirl

srauchbauer said:


> but here's the funny part:  the calendar shows DCA closing at 6:00 and WOC beng shown at 8:15



oh my.   I'm thinking this year's October trip will definitely be more on-the-fly than planned out ...


----------



## spicedparrot

The first part of the halloween hours are up...WOC everynight, but no fireworks on weekends (yet), I hope they at least do some sort of show.


----------



## zeitzeuge

I read somewhere (for the life of me, I wish I could remember but I think an Al Lutz article) recently that DL has decided to extend off season hours of DCA to 8pm weekdays and until 11pm on weekends, with a WOC show at 8:15 during weekdays and two or three shows on the weekends.

Also, that Halloween Screams fireworks will only be during the special event nights and that Remember Dreams Come True fireworks will be on weekends when the special events are not going on.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Disneylandphotos said:


> Disneyland may not have a lot of activities going on during Halloween. All of that takes place at California Park. Having said that I beleive that Disneyland itself has perfected the art of holiday transformation. You will not get any better theming this time of the year than that of the Haunted Mansion.


 
Not this year.  Mickey's  Halloween Party has all been moved to DL and it's an exclusive event.


----------



## TukityTukers

zeitzeuge said:


> I read somewhere (for the life of me, I wish I could remember but I think an Al Lutz article) recently that DL has decided to extend off season hours of DCA to 8pm weekdays and until 11pm on weekends, with a WOC show at 8:15 during weekdays and two or three shows on the weekends.
> 
> Also, that Halloween Screams fireworks will only be during the special event nights and that Remember Dreams Come True fireworks will be on weekends when the special events are not going on.




I can't find the article you're talking about, but the disneyland calendar is now showing an 8:15 WOC show midweek in September. Yay!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I am hoping they keep showing WOC all week into October like they have for most of September on the calendar now.  That would mean we can WOC on Thursday, MHP on Friday and F! on Saturday... has anyone tried to make WOC ressies yet for during Halloween time?  I know they weren't letting you make them after labor day, but I wonder if that changed yet.  We can make our PSs on August 6th (a little more than a week...)


----------



## amamax2

How early do they close all the rides in paradise Pier for WOC?  So if the show is at 8:15, what time would you expect them to shut the rides down?

Also, the calendar is now showing an 8:00 pm closing at DCA in mid-September!


----------



## JaxsonsMom

OK. I ordered me tickets via eticket, they are supposed to arrive in my email.... how long does it take?? been like 45 min! And I ordered AP for the parentals and they have yet to come as well...

Why me....


----------



## canadadisney

I ordered my etickets last night and they were delivered to my email in about 15 minutes.


----------



## JaxsonsMom

canadadisney said:


> I ordered my etickets last night and they were delivered to my email in about 15 minutes.



OK I finally just got the confirmation in my email... it took an hour...
Hopefully the tickets are soon to follow.....


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I'm starting to feel really bummed that we are going to miss out on MHP. I wish that they would post some official Halloween Time info so I can see that I still have a lot of stuff to look forward to. I'm particularly interested to see if they are still doing the Halloween Round-Up.

Sherry, when they do post the offical Halloween Time info, you mentioned it includes the special Hallween treats. Does it include info about specific treats? Like the pumpkin fudge, or goulash at French Market? Or is it more general, like just saying pumpkin treats? I don't know if that makes sense lol.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I'm starting to feel really bummed that we are going to miss out on MHP. I wish that they would post some official Halloween Time info so I can see that I still have a lot of stuff to look forward to. I'm particularly interested to see if they are still doing the Halloween Round-Up.
> 
> Sherry, when they do post the offical Halloween Time info, you mentioned it includes the special Hallween treats. Does it include info about specific treats? Like the pumpkin fudge, or goulash at French Market? Or is it more general, like just saying pumpkin treats? I don't know if that makes sense lol.



The more detailed HalloweenTime info - which would be what I keep calling the "press release" thingy, because it seems to most resemble that - will mention some things.  This was last year's HalloweenTime press release, courtesy of D23 (but it could also come from the Parks Blog too) - you can see it mentions the Ghoulash!:



> _Halloween Time Returns to Disneyland Resort!
> 
> 07.18.09 - Returning to life September 25 and continuing through November 1, Halloween Time brings fun for all ages to the Disneyland Resort with new screams at Space Mountain and a new, nightly fireworks show. Halloween Time offers families a chance to interact with some of Disney's most beloved characters, dressed in seasonal costumes at Disneyland and Disney's California Adventure parks. It also gives guests a unique opportunity to experience some spooky fun with Disney's more sinister characters, the Disney villains.
> 
> For older kids and adults, Halloween Time offers a new attraction: Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy in Tomorrowland at Disneyland. For the first time, riders will experience not only the thrill of flying through the galaxy, but the exhilaration of ghosts and ghouls screaming through space trying to contact them. Creepy creatures lurk around every turn as the eerie attraction provides thrilling drops like never before.
> 
> New this year is a fireworks spooktacular that will haunt the nighttime sky throughout the Halloween season. Jack Skellington, the Master of Scaremonies, invites everyone to join in the celebration, including a cast of Disney villains who get into the sprit with a wicked sense of fun.
> 
> Jack Skellington also returns to take over the Haunted Mansion and bring back "Haunted Mansion Holiday" to New Orleans Square in Disneyland. Transformed to a mix of Halloween spookiness and Christmas tradition, "Haunted Mansion Holiday" is inspired by the classic animated film Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas. Jack and his friends provide plenty of havoc and surprises as they celebrate the 40th Anniversary of the Haunted Mansion in their unusual style.
> 
> For not-so-scary fun, Halloween Time offers special pleasures for children and parents. Main Street, U.S.A. in Disneyland will again transform for the Pumpkin Festival, where more than 300 "non-identical" pumpkins will be on display in shop windows. Meeting favorite Disney characters will be easier than ever as they stop to greet guests at designated areas on Main Street, U.S.A. in Disneyland and Sunshine Plaza in Disney's California Adventure.special meet-and-greet areas will be located throughout Disneyland and Disney's California Adventure.
> 
> Also available throughout both parks are special Halloween treats, including enjoyable Halloween menu items such as Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash served in a dog dish in honor of Zero, Jack Skellington's beloved pet dog. Special Halloween Time gifts can be found in Disneyland Resort shops. Gifts include jack-o-lantern mouse ears and collectable pins depicting Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse and their friends in Halloween costumes.
> 
> Guests will enjoy spine-tingling fun in Disney's California Adventure at the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror, where a "supernatural" event happened on Halloween evening, 1939, forever haunting the building.
> 
> Also at Disney's California Adventure, Sunshine Plaza becomes "Candy Corn Acres." Mickey's pal Goofy is up to his tricks once again, attempting to wow the world with his unusual candy corn treats. Candy corn carrots, candy corn pumpkins and candy corn signs are just a few of the candy corn items Goofy is preparing.
> 
> Back by popular demand is "Mickey's Trick-or-Treat Party," a one-of-a-kind celebration that returns to Disney's California Adventure for 12 nights in October (2, 8, 9, 15, 16, 21, 22, 23, 28, 29, 30 and 31). This separate ticket, nighttime event gives children and their families a chance to dress as their favorite princesses, goblins or heroes, and trick-or-treat throughout the park. It's the ideal environment to have fun, eat special holiday treats, play interactive games, listen to "spirited" music and watch a nightly character cavalcade that celebrates the season. _



*But*, in addition to that press release thing above, the DLR website should eventually have a more comprehensive Halloween section of the website, with sounds and effects and graphics and all kinds of cool stuff.  They do it every year. That will have a little tab for merchandise, which you can click on to get more info.  And there will be a tab for 'spooky treats' or 'Halloween treats' or something similar, and you will be able to click on that for more info (and sometimes they even put photos of the treats with it).

And, before the big Halloween section (with sounds and effects) goes up on the DLR website - and that may not be until later in August, there should be a little bullet point kind of 'highlight list'/synopsis (a bit more detailed than what's on the DLR website now) which lists off things like Candy Corn Acres, Halloween Round-Up, Villains photo spot, etc.  And that, too, might make mention of the treats, but maybe not specific treats.


----------



## canadadisney

JaxsonsMom said:


> OK I finally just got the confirmation in my email... it took an hour...
> Hopefully the tickets are soon to follow.....



My tickets came right after the confirmation!!! Yah....!!! You will get yours soon!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sherry E said:


> The more detailed HalloweenTime info - which would be what I keep calling the "press release" thingy, because it seems to most resemble that - will mention some things.  This was last year's HalloweenTime press release, courtesy of D23 (but it could also come from the Parks Blog too) - you can see it mentions the Ghoulash!:
> 
> 
> 
> *But*, in addition to that press release thing above, the DLR website should eventually have a more comprehensive Halloween section of the website, with sounds and effects and graphics and all kinds of cool stuff.  They do it every year. That will have a little tab for merchandise, which you can click on to get more info.  And there will be a tab for 'spooky treats' or 'Halloween treats' or something similar, and you will be able to click on that for more info (and sometimes the even put photos of the treats with it).
> 
> And, before the big Halloween section (with sounds and effects) goes up on the DLR website - and that may not be until later in August, there should be a little bullet point kind of 'highlight list'/synopsis (a bit more detailed than what's on the DLR wesite now) which lists off things like Candy Corn Acres, Halloween Round-Up, Villains photo spot, etc.  And that, too, might make mention of the treats, but maybe not specific treats.



Thanks Sherry! I really hope they post this year's soon!


----------



## JaxsonsMom

canadadisney said:


> My tickets came right after the confirmation!!! Yah....!!! You will get yours soon!



Would you believe I still haven't got them?  I will probably call on my way home from work...


----------



## canadadisney

JaxsonsMom said:


> Would you believe I still haven't got them?  I will probably call on my way home from work...



I also ordered mine at about 2am so maybe they are a bit quicker then!


----------



## AmyPond

I don't suppose anyone has a picture of Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash??


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Thanks Sherry! I really hope they post this year's soon!



You're very welcome!  Between those three options - the press release, the highlight list and the fully Halloween-ized section of the DLR website with sounds and effects and fun stuff, we should certainly get some measly little bit of news to chew on at this point, shouldn't we?

I remember in the past, the super-cool Halloween mini-site section of the DLR website had some photos of a few treats, but not all of them.  They showed the muffin with the Mickey pumpkin on top and I think they showed some Halloween cookies too.  They may have mentioned other treats.  But they don't always include photos, for some reason.



AmyPond said:


> I don't suppose anyone has a picture of Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash??



That is a good ol' question!  Now that you mention it, I don't think I've ever seen a photo of Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash!  You'd think someone would have posted one somewhere.  Maybe it wasn't very good?


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> That is a good ol' question!  Now that you mention it, I don't think I've ever seen a photo of Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash!  You'd think someone would have posted one somewhere.  Maybe it wasn't very good?



  Ya know, I've been to DLR in October for 3 years in a row, and I don't think I've ever seen the Ghoulash!  I'm wondering the same thing - maybe it's not that good?  I'll be looking out for it this year


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> Ya know, I've been to DLR in October for 3 years in a row, and I don't think I've ever seen the Ghoulash!  I'm wondering the same thing - maybe it's not that good?  I'll be looking out for it this year



Okay, so at least I know I'm not the only one who hasn't seen it!  For such a clever and catchy name, I would think someone would have bought it and posted a photo.  I know I've seen that cheesecake with the Jack Skellington head stuck in the top (isn't that sold at Cafe Orleans or French Market?), and I'm sure you have seen it too.  But no Ghoulash!  Hmmmmm.....


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> I know I've seen that cheesecake with the Jack Skellington head stuck in the top (isn't that sold at Cafe Orleans or French Market?), and I'm sure you have seen it too.



Yup, seen that   I'm pretty sure that there's photos of that in this thread too!  I agree, such a catchy name, served in a Zero Dog Dish ... why is this not ringing a bell with me?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I saw a picture of it somewhere!! Do you think I could remember where though? Of course not! 

Maybe it was that food thread made by JeffGoldblum. Can't think of the title at the moment.


----------



## AmyPond

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I saw a picture of it somewhere!! Do you think I could remember where though? Of course not!
> 
> Maybe it was that food thread made by JeffGoldblum. Can't think of the title at the moment.



Thanks!  I searched that thread and found it.  (I don't think it looks very good.)

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=15432911&postcount=108



got2travel said:


> *French Market*
> 
> 
> Sample lunch plates
> Fried Chicken, French Dip, Barbeque Pork Po Boy, Beef Stew with or without a bread bowl. Most entrees come with a side salad. Kids meals include Grilled Chicken Breast, Mac n Cheese, or Chicken Strips. The kids meals are now served with fruit and juice, milk or water, but they will give you fries and soda if you request. The items in the Zero bowls are specialty items to go along with the Haunted Mansion Holiday. One was a Goulash with pasta topped with a sour cream sauce.  The other was chicken with a vanilla cream sauce over potatoes (I think). Both came with a bone shaped French roll and you get to keep the dog bowl. (They serve the food in a throw away bowl placed into the dog bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the Goulash. It was good, but had big chunks of celery which I hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mint Julep Bar*
> 
> New Orleans Fritters  deep fried dough sprinkled with sugar and served with an apple custard dipping sauce. Personally I prefer the Bengiets from Ralph Brennans in Downtown Disney. But these were still good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mint Julep  I like but it is described by some as sugary mouthwash. Its a non-alcoholic version of the famous Kentucky Derby drink.


----------



## tdashgirl

Nice detective work!   I agree.  The bone bread thing is cute, but the Ghoulash, not so much.


----------



## Sherry E

Hmmm...yeah, not so sure I'm digging the Ghoulash.  I like the dog bowl.  I like the bone bread.  The Ghoulash is, um...interesting.

Well, ladies and gentlemen, I think we now know why we have not seen any photos of the Ghoulash in this thread or really anywhere on the DIS until now. It must not be good!  It's just not something that sounds like it would appeal to a lot of folks as a 'Halloween Treat.'


----------



## Mr. & Mrs. Mouse

Hi, 
I am a New Yorker, so I naturally always go to DisneyWorld.  Especially like the Mickey's Not so Scary Party.  This will be our first trip to DLR and the Halloween Party(?).  Already bought our tickets and then saw we are entitled to early access at 3PM.  Not sure what that means....called a Cast Member and she was unable to help.  In DW I must purchase a seperate entry and then pay extra for Halloween.  Is that not so in DL?  I am trying to economize, and one less days ticket times 5 saves some....Any one know the answer?   Do I need a seperate ticket?
Also, is the event in DL or CA?
Thanks for the help.....
Ed


----------



## mvf-m11c

Mr. & Mrs. Mouse said:


> Hi,
> I am a New Yorker, so I naturally always go to DisneyWorld.  Especially like the Mickey's Not so Scary Party.  This will be our first trip to DLR and the Halloween Party(?).  Already bought our tickets and then saw we are entitled to early access at 3PM.  Not sure what that means....called a Cast Member and she was unable to help.  In DW I must purchase a seperate entry and then pay extra for Halloween.  Is that not so in DL?  I am trying to economize, and one less days ticket times 5 saves some....Any one know the answer?   Do I need a seperate ticket?
> Also, is the event in DL or CA?
> Thanks for the help.....
> Ed



If you have a MHP ticket, you are able to enter the park with that ticket at that specific time before the party starts. You can enter the park at 3pm with the MHP ticket. If you want to enter DL in the morning to the afternoon you have to use a regular park ticket to get in, but on MHP days the ticket will let you in the park until 6pm. All the guests without a ticket to the party will be asked to leave the park at 6pm. You could use one of your PH days ticket on a MHP day and go into the park in the morning and the afternoon. Than you can check-in as early as 3pm with the MHP ticket.

The event this year is in DL, the last few years it has been in DCA


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

LOL Well, if they do have the Ghoulash this year, I will be sure to get it, and post post a review with pictures. It actually doesn't look bad to me, but I'm pregnant and craving odd things.  The celery and carrots look yummy.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I knew I saw it somewhere!! Doesn't look that good to me either, although I do like the dish! I wonder if you can just get the dish? lol

I am still curious as to how many party tickets are available per party date. I just want to get an idea of how less crowded the park might be compared to a normal day. Will you still have to use fast passes for most rides, or do you think it will be quiet enough that there won't be much wait?


----------



## AmyPond

To me, I always consider something more noodly to be goulash.  Something with a lot of elbow noodles, tomatoes, sauce, meat.  But I just googled "goulash" and I guess it's more of a soup/stew which is what that picture looks like.  Just not _my_ definition of goulash.  LOL.


----------



## iKristin

Still nothing?? This is no bueno


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Si, no bueno. Wish that they would at least release some info to keep us happy. What's an over planner to do??? All they want to do is keep us in the dark and force us to  eat Tigger tails until we're too much in a sugar coma to care.


----------



## iKristin

As long as I'm at Disneyland I don't care lol, If I get to ride rides I'm happy


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm at the very least glad that in my semi-absence from the board nothing new has really been announced. I would hate to be playing catch up!! At least I know one thing: World of Color will be showing nightly while I'm there. That's something. Now I just have to decide if I realy want to do the preferred dining thing. I was really getting excited about doing the Fantasmic dessert seating but I'm not sure I should do both, plus a character meal and lunch at BB. Hmmm ... decisions, decisions.


----------



## iKristin

I hope they also announce that Deluxe AP holders still get the 10% off merchandise...I hope they extend that again  Cause I know it ends September 30th....Would loooooove to have that


----------



## GrandBob

Belle Ella said:


> Now I just have to decide if I really want to do the preferred dining thing.



Go with the picnic meal.  That's what we did, and we're happy we did.  For $14, it's not a bad deal, and it saves you the hassle of getting WOC FPs.  Being a big eater, I was afraid it wouldn't be enough food.  But it really was.  And you have to eat anyway...

-Bob


----------



## srauchbauer

GrandBob said:


> Go with the picnic meal.  That's what we did, and we're happy we did.  For $14, it's not a bad deal, and it saves you the hassle of getting WOC FPs.  Being a big eater, I was afraid it wouldn't be enough food.  But it really was.  And you have to eat anyway...
> 
> -Bob



pretty sure that's what we are going to do - sounds like it safes time and energy and plus what we don't eat can be saved for the next day.


----------



## JaxsonsMom

GrandBob said:


> Go with the picnic meal.  That's what we did, and we're happy we did.  For $14, it's not a bad deal, and it saves you the hassle of getting WOC FPs.  Being a big eater, I was afraid it wouldn't be enough food.  But it really was.  And you have to eat anyway...
> 
> -Bob



What one did you get? 
I can't decide which one I want... 


TB


----------



## Sherry E

I wanted to get the honey-stung fried chicken meal (with the piece of apple pie), but some folks were saying it was not good.  I hope that's not true, because that's probably the one I would go with anyway.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I have been debating whether to get the picnic or the package at Ariel's Grotto. I don't think the picnics look all that appealing. There's always one or two things I don't really like in each one. Maybe I am just being picky though. 

I am really liking the look of that tri-tip at Ariel's though!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am planning on doing the WoC picnic next month and I have picked the All-American, the Mediterranean Vegetarian, and I got three Junior All-American Boxes for the kids. I have read mixed reviews of all the boxes on the threads and I am hoping the boxes I have ordered will be good.


----------



## srauchbauer

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I have been debating whether to get the picnic or the package at Ariel's Grotto. I don't think the picnics look all that appealing. There's always one or two things I don't really like in each one. Maybe I am just being picky though.
> 
> I am really liking the look of that tri-tip at Ariel's though!



we thought of doing Ariel's but it doesn't include any characters - but last year the tri-tip was great.


----------



## mvf-m11c

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I have been debating whether to get the picnic or the package at Ariel's Grotto. I don't think the picnics look all that appealing. There's always one or two things I don't really like in each one. Maybe I am just being picky though.
> 
> I am really liking the look of that tri-tip at Ariel's though!



I have done AG for the WoC dining package last month and the food was good (the tri-tip I had was good). The price is high for an average dinner, but the main thing was the preferred viewing area for the show.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

srauchbauer said:


> we thought of doing Ariel's but it doesn't include any characters - but last year the tri-tip was great.



It's a little disappointing that characters won't be there, but I think the guys might be a little relieved since it's all princesses that are normally there, isn't it?

This will be my brother and I's first trip in 13 years, and our significant others first trip ever, so we don't mind splurging on a few fancy meals to make it a little more special. So *if* the dinner package is still available in the fall, I think that is what we will aim for. I just wish they would announce if that will be possible, cause this coming Monday will be our 60 day window.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

mvf-m11c said:


> I have done AG for the WoC dining package last month and the food was good (the tri-tip I had was good). The price is high for an average dinner, but the main thing was the preferred viewing area for the show.



Yeah we know the price is a little high, but for how often we get to go down there, we don't mind paying a bit higher on a few things. 

Glad to hear the tri-tip is good! And yeah the main thing is getting a good spot for the show. I would rather be spending my time going on rides or wandering Disneyland, than waiting for fastpasses for two hours in the morning.


----------



## SueTGGR

I have been lurking and figured I had better subscribe before I lose it. We will be headed down basically just for the day on Oct 15th, maybe the 16th and drive home late . I was not really happy about the switch over to DL but we shall see what happens. We went in 2008 and then tried to buy tickets too late last year. I didn't want to miss it this year. DS is 10 & I'm not sure how many more years he will want to dress up and go to DL.  We typically don't dress but maybe we will get Halloween shirts for the occasion.  Then DS hasn't clued me in to what he wants to be either. 10 seems to be a tough age for him. It is starting to be all about not standing out. Anyway, nice to meet all of you & maybe this will help, maybe the weird dancing guy was scaring them?

 Give us something Disney, please!​


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> I have been lurking and figured I had better subscribe before I lose it. We will be headed down basically just for the day on Oct 15th, maybe the 16th and drive home late . I was not really happy about the switch over to DL but we shall see what happens. We went in 2008 and then tried to buy tickets too late last year. I didn't want to miss it this year. DS is 10 & I'm not sure how many more years he will want to dress up and go to DL.  We typically don't dress but maybe we will get Halloween shirts for the occasion.  Then DS hasn't clued me in to what he wants to be either. 10 seems to be a tough age for him. It is starting to be all about not standing out. Anyway, nice to meet all of you & maybe this will help, maybe the weird dancing guy was scaring them?
> 
> Give us something Disney, please!​



 I think the weird, creepy dancing guy would scare any of us away if we were to tun into him on the street.  Just Imagine this coming at you !  I'd run screaming into the night!

Anyway, welcome, SueTGGR!  I know you've been on the DIS for a long while, but welcome to this thread!

Ah, yes, I remember being 10.  It's definitely an age where you want to start asserting yourself and that usually either means standing out or blending into the background!!

I was also at the TOTP in 2008 and we went without costumes.  I was glad that we didn't stick out like sore thumbs for not being in costume.  I saw lots of others in regular clothes.  I really liked seeing how elaborate some of the costumes were - like the 2 Haunted Mansion ghosts with someone in a wheelchair - and the wheelchair was made up like a HM Doom Buggy!  That gets an A+ for originality!!


I must confess I had still been on the fence about the Halloween Party this year and was not sure what I wanted to do about it, but my one friend who I thought might be interested in going to the MHP is now suddenly moving away.  So...this leaves me to decide if I want to deal with the MHP on my own - solo - which will mean I will be snapping photos left and right (I always get more pictures when I don't have people with me), or not go at all...or try to drag my other friend who has been in a very anti-social mood for the last year.  Part of me is very curious to see the MHP in DL and see what kinds of stuff is in DL, and part of me doesn't care about the MHP!  But I have to decide!  Hmmm......


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Well, we decided we wanted to save some money on the hotel, since we will only be sleeping there. We went ahead and used the Priceline bidding system like we did last time. I put in the same bid, and got the same hotel as last time, Holiday Inn Anaheim Resort. We had a good experience last time, they were friendly and gave us a non-smoking room with two queens. However, I just went on Trip Advisor and saw a lot of really terrible reviews, especially from Hotwire and Priceline customers. Now I'm scared.  Seems like recently they have been just putting Priceline/Hotwire customers into smoking rooms that are filthy. I guess that's what I get for trying to be cheap.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Sherry E said:


> I think the weird, creepy dancing guy would scare any of us away if we were to tun into him on the street. Just Imagine this coming at you ! I'd run screaming into the night!
> 
> Anyway, welcome, SueTGGR! I know you've been on the DIS for a long while, but welcome to this thread!
> 
> Ah, yes, I remember being 10. It's definitely an age where you want to start asserting yourself and that usually either means standing out or blending into the background!!
> 
> I was also at the TOTP in 2008 and we went without costumes. I was glad that we didn't stick out like sore thumbs for not being in costume. I saw lots of others in regular clothes. I really liked seeing how elaborate some of the costumes were - like the 2 Haunted Mansion ghosts with someone in a wheelchair - and the wheelchair was made up like a HM Doom Buggy! That gets an A+ for originality!!
> 
> 
> I must confess I had still been on the fence about the Halloween Party this year and was not sure what I wanted to do about it, but my one friend who I thought might be interested in going to the MHP is now suddenly moving away. So...this leaves me to decide if I want to deal with the MHP on my own - solo - which will mean I will be snapping photos left and right (I always get more pictures when I don't have people with me), or not go at all...or try to drag my other friend who has been in a very anti-social mood for the last year. Part of me is very curious to see the MHP in DL and see what kinds of stuff is in DL, and part of me doesn't care about the MHP! But I have to decide! Hmmm......


 
Come to the party on the 1st Sherry, so we can meet you.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sherry I was on the fence for quite a while before finally deciding to go. Since this will be my only chance to get down to DL for Holloweentime, finally decided just before the tickets went on sale to purchase a ticket, am looking forward to it. I would say if you can afford it, and have the time, go and have a wonderful time. I'm a pic addict, so will be taking tons of pics for the family to look at when I get home. 

Victoria I would take the reviews on Trip Advisor with a grain of salt. I've found that over the years by reading the reviews of hotels, that some people with pick a hotel apart for the little things. You have to take the good reviews and bad ones, and take a stance somewhere in the middle. If you've stayed there before and enjoyed your stay there, I wouldn't worry about staying there again.

Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hey Sherry, if you decide to go by yourself on any given day any of us would be happy to have you hang with us. Im going on the 15th so let me know if you want my cell number.


----------



## MrsPinup

I just purchased my tickets for the MHP on the 12th  Yaaaaaay!!!


----------



## AmyPond

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Well, we decided we wanted to save some money on the hotel, since we will only be sleeping there. We went ahead and used the Priceline bidding system like we did last time. I put in the same bid, and got the same hotel as last time, Holiday Inn Anaheim Resort. We had a good experience last time, they were friendly and gave us a non-smoking room with two queens. However, I just went on Trip Advisor and saw a lot of really terrible reviews, especially from Hotwire and Priceline customers. Now I'm scared.  Seems like recently they have been just putting Priceline/Hotwire customers into smoking rooms that are filthy. I guess that's what I get for trying to be cheap.



I think you can find horrible reviews for just about ALL hotels.  Plus, people have different standards and ideas.  And some people except an AMAZING hotel when they aren't paying for an amazing hotel.

I'm cheap too.  That's why I'm staying at the Anaheim Plaza for $50 a night.

The people who tend to be disappointed in a cheap hotel are the people who think they are going to get the the quality of a $500 a night place but for under $100.


----------



## mom4princesses

MrsPinup said:


> I just purchased my tickets for the MHP on the 12th  Yaaaaaay!!!



We will also be there on the 12th.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Thanks for trying to make me feel better guys.  I guess I'm just worried about being pregnant with super smell and getting stuck in a smoking room. I'm just going to cross my fingers and hope for the best. 

Come on Halloween Time information!


----------



## jennifur25

I have just started thinking about going for Halloween time and I think I have my husband convinced- yay!

I have a couple questions though.  I just saw someone post that they waited too late to buy tickets in 2008.  Is this something where if I don't decide pretty soon then I'm not going to be able to get tickets?  We usually buy our tickets last in case something comes up.

Also, on the day of the party, if you have a ticket to the party you can get in to disneyland at 3:00 pm? Is that correct?  We usually do 3 day parkhoppers when we go, but I was thinking if that was true we could just do 2 day parkhoppers and the trick or treat party and save a little bit of money that way.


----------



## zeitzeuge

jennifur25 said:


> I have just started thinking about going for Halloween time and I think I have my husband convinced- yay!
> 
> I have a couple questions though. I just saw someone post that they waited too late to buy tickets in 2008. Is this something where if I don't decide pretty soon then I'm not going to be able to get tickets? We usually buy our tickets last in case something comes up.
> 
> Also, on the day of the party, if you have a ticket to the party you can get in to disneyland at 3:00 pm? Is that correct? We usually do 3 day parkhoppers when we go, but I was thinking if that was true we could just do 2 day parkhoppers and the trick or treat party and save a little bit of money that way.


 
We were going to do that, buy 2 day parkhoppers instead of 3, but once I realized that the cost difference per person was about 30 bucks, we went ahead and got the 3 day parkhoppers. so we could enjoy DL the entire day on the day of the party.  But yes, you're correct, if you just have the MHP ticket, you get into DL at 3pm.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

jennifur25 said:


> I have a couple questions though.  I just saw someone post that they waited too late to buy tickets in 2008.  Is this something where if I don't decide pretty soon then I'm not going to be able to get tickets?  We usually buy our tickets last in case something comes up.



October 1(first party) will most likely sell out first, followed by Halloween weekend. At least that is how it's gone in the past. And even then, they didn't sell out until September. We bought my FILs tickets for Halloween weekend in late September last year. At that point the first party had just sold out.


----------



## mvf-m11c

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> October 1(first party) will most likely sell out first, followed by Halloween weekend. At least that is how it's gone in the past. And even then, they didn't sell out until September. We bought my FILs tickets for Halloween weekend in late September last year. At that point the first party had just sold out.



Just like what you said on your pp, I won't be surprised if Oct 1 and the Halloween weekend tickets will be sold out first. When I was looking at the days during the Oct. trip, it is so expensive for a hotel room during first weekend of October. The middle and late part of October is at very low prices for a hotel room. Luckily I got my tickets for October 1st since it will possibly the first tickets to be sold out.


----------



## All American

MrsPinup said:


> I just purchased my tickets for the MHP on the 12th  Yaaaaaay!!!



 That's the day we (self, husband, mother-in-law, and two daughters) will be going as well.  I am sooooo excited I don't know which smiley quite captures the emotion.  Perhaps  or  or even .  Hope you have an awesome time!


----------



## fhtpdw20

Well here is the reply to my email:

Thank you for your e-mail to the DISNEYLAND® Resort. We appreciate you 
taking the time to share your experience with us.

We are concerned with the disappointments you mentioned in your e-mail. 
As you are aware, our goal is to provide the finest service and 
accommodations. Please be assured we do take our Guest comments very 
seriously, and take them into consideration when evaluating our 
operation. Your remarks have been forwarded to the appropriate leaders 
so they are aware of your experiences.

Regretfully, the information you have requested has yet to be 
determined. Park Hours and refurbishment schedules are determined 
approximately 6 weeks in advance and entertainment schedules are 
determined approximately 1 month in advance. You are invited to contact 
us again in the near future.

Our goal is to provide an enjoyable visit for each of our Guests, 
through a wide variety of attractions, entertainment, dining and 
shopping experiences. We are confident that you will have a memorable 
time during your upcoming trip to the DISNEYLAND® Resort.

Again, thank you for contacting us. Comments such as yours are welcomed 
in that they assist us in evaluating our operation and our success in 
generating happiness for our Guests. We hope you will have the 
opportunity to visit the DISNEYLAND® Resort soon and that our 
attractions and entertainment will delight you in every way.

Sincerely,

Marion Newmar
DISNEYLAND® Resort
Guest Communications


----------



## Kittyskyfish

fhtpdw20 said:


> Well here is the reply to my email:
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail to the DISNEYLAND® Resort. We appreciate you
> taking the time to share your experience with us.
> 
> We are concerned with the disappointments you mentioned in your e-mail.
> As you are aware, our goal is to provide the finest service and
> accommodations. Please be assured we do take our Guest comments very
> seriously, and take them into consideration when evaluating our
> operation. Your remarks have been forwarded to the appropriate leaders
> so they are aware of your experiences.
> 
> *Regretfully, the information you have requested has yet to be
> determined. Park Hours and refurbishment schedules are determined
> approximately 6 weeks in advance and entertainment schedules are
> determined approximately 1 month in advance. *You are invited to contact
> us again in the near future.
> 
> Our goal is to provide an enjoyable visit for each of our Guests,
> through a wide variety of attractions, entertainment, dining and
> shopping experiences. We are confident that you will have a memorable
> time during your upcoming trip to the DISNEYLAND® Resort.
> 
> Again, thank you for contacting us. Comments such as yours are welcomed
> in that they assist us in evaluating our operation and our success in
> generating happiness for our Guests. We hope you will have the
> opportunity to visit the DISNEYLAND® Resort soon and that our
> attractions and entertainment will delight you in every way.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Marion Newmar
> DISNEYLAND® Resort
> Guest Communications



*
Six weeks for refurbishment schedules?  One month for entertainment schedules?  I fart in your general direction. * 
*
I bought MHP tickets for the 19th and park hopper tickets for the 20th-23rd.  We fly in on the 19th at about noon, so an additional park hopper day wasn't necessary.  Now we can check in at the Hojo and take a nap before heading out to the park!*


----------



## fhtpdw20

This is the reply I returned:

I'm sorry, I don't get it.  Walt Disney World have 4 parks, you have 2.  They have miles, you have acres.  They have their schedule well in advance of the required time to make advanced reservations and you don't.  Unfortunately not every lives in California and can visit whenever the mood strikes them.  I was hoping to plan an extra special trip as this is my son's long anticipated high school graduation gift.  Please post the hours and details as soon a possible.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2408927   for additional information.  Thank You.


----------



## TukityTukers

I went ahead and sent in an email. This has been a problem that has irritated me for years and is one of the reasons WDW can be a much better vacation (in some ways). Here's my email, which includes a complaint about Fantasmic.

_Hi,

I have been to Disneyland dozens of times and to WDW around half a dozen times. One of the main differences between the two resorts in planning my trips is that WDW offers their schedule many months in advance.. usually around 6 months out. This makes sense, as you can make dining reservations 6 months in advance, so the timelines match and work for their guests.

My biggest gripe in planning my Disneyland vacations, which are much more frequent, is that the timelines do not match. For example, I would like to book a World of Color dining package and a Blue Bayou dinner reservation for my upcoming trip. These reservations can be made up to 60 days in advance, but it is Disneyland's policy to release schedules 6 weeks in advance and entertainment 4 weeks in advance (Please don't respond with the generic email telling me this policy - I'm well aware of it). Can you see the problem? How can I book my dining package 60 days in advance if the entertainment information isn't available? How can I know what time to make reservations for another dinner if I don't know when the fireworks are scheduled? How can I make my plans to ensure I have a magical vacation if the information isn't available? How many guests need to complain before this policy is changed?

Another complaint I have, which is shared by many many guests, is in regards to the Fantasmic! Dessert seating. It's great to have reserved seating, ensuring a comfortable and wonderful view of the show, but we should be able to arrive at the show 30-45 minutes in advance and have our seats waiting. We should not have to stand in line hours in advance to reserve the best choices for our seats. This could easily be resolved in a number of ways. Guest seating could be assigned according to when their tickets were bought. Guests could check in at park opening, ensuring the wait is much shorter. Or a map of the seating area could be put online and guests could choose their seats when they reserve their tickets. Or it could simply be handled the way theater tickets are handled, where guests get to choose best available and the operator on the telephone can help if they desire any changes. People are paying for the convenience, as hot chocolate and a few treats are hardly worth $59. If we're paying for the convenience, I should think Disneyland would like to make it convenient, right? There really needs to be a system in place that makes it easier for guests to choose their seats without wasting hours of park time, or without guests getting a worse seat because they choose not to line up when other guests do.

Thank you,

Katie_


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I applaud those who send emails to DL complaining about their not releasing their hours and entertainment schedules till the last possible moment. This is okay for the locals to a certain degree who live within an hour of the parks and go often, but to the rest of us who are either flying from out of country, the other end of the USA, and from all over the world to visit the parks it's especially frustrating. I have to book my trips an average 3 to 5 months in advance, and it's makes it harder than it should be trying to plan trips not knowing what's the entertainment schedules and hours are going to be. The problem I have with the F! desert package is for the price I can spend $26.00USD more, and get a D23 gold membership for a year instead. At least I would get more out if it than some deserts and a seat to watch the fireworks. They are delaying far longer than they should be with the rest of the Halloween time info, and lets all hope that they release the remainder of the info sooner than later.


----------



## McNic

Disney, you are losing your magic a little bit. Get it together! Thanks to the email senders for takin one for the team


----------



## SueTGGR

jennifur25 said:


> I just saw someone post that they waited too late to buy tickets in 2008.  Is this something where if I don't decide pretty soon then I'm not going to be able to get tickets?  We usually buy our tickets last in case something comes up.



This would be me last year and we waited until about a month or so before the day, it was mid-October on a Saturday, I think? I looked everywhere for a ticket (even e-bay)! I can't remember the situation but it was a last minute thing (well last minute for us) but we went anyway without going to the party. DS was fine either way. 
Keep in mind that this was in DCA and I'm sure they will sell more tickets with it being in DL. But then you never know especially if they have something new and different that they will be POSTING ABOUT SOON about. 

 I know nothing, just trying to be subtle in case they read this.


----------



## Sherry E

zeitzeuge said:


> Come to the party on the 1st Sherry, so we can meet you.



Awww...thanks, Mark!!  I would love to meet you!  At least that way I wouldn't be totally wandering around all by myself like a lamb lost in the woods!



BELLEDOZER said:


> Sherry I was on the fence for quite a while before finally deciding to go. Since this will be my only chance to get down to DL for Holloweentime, finally decided just before the tickets went on sale to purchase a ticket, am looking forward to it. I would say if you can afford it, and have the time, go and have a wonderful time. I'm a pic addict, so will be taking tons of pics for the family to look at when I get home.
> 
> Victoria I would take the reviews on Trip Advisor with a grain of salt. I've found that over the years by reading the reviews of hotels, that some people with pick a hotel apart for the little things. You have to take the good reviews and bad ones, and take a stance somewhere in the middle. If you've stayed there before and enjoyed your stay there, I wouldn't worry about staying there again.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Trish



That's right - I keep forgetting, Trish - you are going by yourself to the MHP!  Totally solo!  So I don't feel so odd doing it if I know someone else is doing it too!  It's a great opportunity to take tons of pictures (without your companions needing to sit and take breaks or slow you down!).



Arizona Rita said:


> Hey Sherry, if you decide to go by yourself on any given day any of us would be happy to have you hang with us. Im going on the 15th so let me know if you want my cell number.



Thanks, Rita!!  Gee, I am feeling the love from my peeps here on this thread!  If I can decide for sure if I am going and which day would work best for me I will everyone know.  I'll try to pick a date when one of you is going to be there.  It's about time I met some of my DIS-friends after 'chatting' with them for so long on here!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Whoever is going to be at the party on Oct. 1st, we DISers should do a meet up during the party. It is always hard to find any DISers in the parks during my visits with their LGMH.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sherry, why do you think I'm heading down to the mouse solo before the family trip in Feb? On our last trip to the mouse in Feb/09 everytime I wanted to take an oddball shot, I'd look after taking it, and the family would be wandering 60 feet ahead of me, and waiting for me to catch up with them. Didn't realize how many gaps I had in pics until after I got home and was looking through them. Now I can take pics till the cows come home and nobody to interrupt me. Of all places I could have flown to for vacation DL is the closest, and a place where I feel safe travelling solo, without having to deal with major jetlag and major time differences.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Bump!

It was almost at the bottom of the page.

We still need some info over here!! How am I supposed to make a PS for Ariel's Grotto WOC package in a couple days, if they haven't announced what they are doing for the fall yet?


----------



## SueTGGR

Hey, if any of you were headed over this weekend...I found this on the Disney Blog:

Glow Fest, a really popular experience at Disney California Adventure  park this summer, will be even more lively July 30 through August 1. While I dont want to spoil any surprises, we want to reward our loyal Disney Parks Blog readers with a little inside information.

Every night this weekend, Glow Fest is charging up the night with a live DJ, colored shirt nights, and even more fun activities.

Check out these highlights:

Friday, July 29  YELLOW SHIRT NIGHT

    * DJ CeeS spins live Friday night.
    * Around 8:30 p.m., meet on Hollywood Boulevard in Hollywood Picture Backlot to get the low down on a fresh dance move (its an everybody-join-in dance lesson)
    * About 8:45 p.m. DJ CeeS spins a track and everybody shows off the new Friday night dance move.
    * Wear a YELLOW shirt to get a shout-out from DJ CeeS. Who said yellow was mellow?

Saturday, July 30  BLUE SHIRT NIGHT

    * DJ Ups spins live Saturday night.
    * Around 8:30 p.m., meet meet up at Hollywood Boulevard to learn the Saturday night dance move.
    * About 8:45 p.m. show off your new moves to a hot track from DJ Ups.
    * Wear a BLUE shirt to earn a shout-out from DJ Ups, and youll never have so much fun bein blue.

Sunday, August 1  PINK SHIRT NIGHT

    * DJ Chase spins live Sunday night.
    * Around 8:30 p.m., dont miss the Sunday night dance move session on Hollywood Boulevard.
    * About 8:45 p.m., DJ Chase spins while everyone grooves with the new move.
    * Dare to wear a PINK shirt and get your shout-out from DJ Ups. Its a hot color for some hot music.

So, whos up for getting their glow on this weekend? Tell us what color shirt youll be wearing when the music starts spinnin! 
If you don't know about the blog find it here: 
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/07/high-energy-glow-fest-gets-power-surge-this-weekend/

Keeping my fingers crossed for more info but between this and the "new" parade they posted about, seems like they are working on lots of stuff. I would hate for Halloween to be forgotten about. 
Happy Weekend, everyone!
Sue


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> Sherry, why do you think I'm heading down to the mouse solo before the family trip in Feb? On our last trip to the mouse in Feb/09 everytime I wanted to take an oddball shot, I'd look after taking it, and the family would be wandering 60 feet ahead of me, and waiting for me to catch up with them. Didn't realize how many gaps I had in pics until after I got home and was looking through them. Now I can take pics till the cows come home and nobody to interrupt me. Of all places I could have flown to for vacation DL is the closest, and a place where I feel safe travelling solo, without having to deal with major jetlag and major time differences.



You're right, Trish.  And I've been telling myself for a while that I really need to make a photo-intensive trip to DLR.  I started to get on a roll with pictures in 2008 and then my stride was broken last year.  If I have no one with me, or if I am alone 75% of the time, I can - as you said - take pics until the cows come home!  This might just be the right opportunity to get better acquainted with my camera and start snapping anything that looks even remotely Halloween-ish!!



Anyway, all day of checking the DLR website, the D23 website and the Parks Blog for that darn Halloween press release thingy I have been waiting on for months, and still...nothing!  Arrrgggghhhhhhh!!  

At first I thought maybe the hold-up in info (compared to last year, when the Halloween info came out) was because everyone was working on articles regarding the 55th anniversary of DLR.  Now I wonder - rather, *hope* - that maybe the darn HalloweenTime info is taking so long to come out because the TDA people are feverishly working out the plans for HalloweenTime and adding in new things to fill out all that DL area.  If there are NEW things of any kind that are being added to DLR for HalloweenTime (I'm not talking about the MHP - just the season in general), I will forgive them for taking so long.  If we are waiting all this time and there is nothing new at all for the season, I will be annoyed!!

In any case, I remember when this thread had only 2,000 views.  Look at it now!!  Woo hoo!!  It's the team work, everyone!


----------



## iKristin

I'm starting to guess this year isn't going to have a Halloween announcement  

77 DAYS UNTIL MY TRIP!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

It sounds like they are going to delay the remainder of the info until the last possible moments. I would really like to know their reasoning behind this. I could be with the 55th anniversary, and the WOC hype that they got behind on their planning and are trying to play an ongoing game of catch up.
Have a great day everyone!

62 DAYS UNTIL MY TRIP!!!


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> I'm starting to guess this year isn't going to have a Halloween announcement
> 
> 77 DAYS UNTIL MY TRIP!!



We will definitely see more info at some point.  They have to start promoting the Halloween season because it starts in basically just over 1-1/2 months!  (Can you believe that in about 1-1/2 months we will start seeing NEW HalloweenTime photos on this thread?)  

The thing that is throwing me off and leaving me confused is that I assumed Disney would hurry and get the info out since (A) not only did they have a whole detailed press release on D23 about HalloweenTime on July 18 of last year (and HalloweenTime started on 9/25 last year), but also, (B) HalloweenTime is starting early this year - don't they need to get a move on with the info...before HalloweenTime actually begins?

Especially with an early start date to the season I would expect an early press release.  Instead, last year the season started one week later and we got an early press release!  What kind of sense does that make?

Well, as I said last night, if we find out that they have added some new things to the HalloweenTime roster of events/activities/treats/highlights, then I will forgive them for taking longer to get us that coveted info.  But if it's the usual stuff with nothing new at all added in, then it will be mildly annoying.

In any case, I feel it coming....we are heading into August tomorrow and I have a strong feeling that this week is going to be the week for something in the way of news.

Remember, everyone - we have 3 different forms of HalloweenTime info to expect, but they may not all come this week:

1.  The long 'press release' thingy that details all of the things to be found at DLR for HalloweenTime (i.e., Zero's Ghostly [or is it Ghastly?] Ghoulash) - and that will probably be released via either D23 or the Disney Parks Blog website (most likely from Heather Hust Rivera).

2. A sort of short bullet point/highlight list of HalloweenTime things - much like the format/length that is on the DLR website right now in the brief HalloweenTime mention (where it says to check back in summer for more details), but with updates that are more specific about this year.

3.  The super cool mini-site to the DLR website that is devoted to all things HalloweenTime, complete with graphics, pictures, effects, sounds and all sort of other things to show us what is to come for HalloweenTime.  Last year, I think it was, there were all kinds of spooky corridors that you would move down, with doors to different rooms or dungeons, and then there were paintings on a wall that you could click on to get more info about Halloween attractions, food, merchandise, etc.


I remember #3 - the cool Halloween mini-site - coming out after everything else.  It's the very last thing (usually).  We may not see that until mid-August or later, at this rate.

But #1 and #2 should be coming very soon.  And as I said, I have a strong hunch we will see something in this next week - like by next Friday, more than likely.


----------



## Sherry E

Well, this is not "new" information by any stretch of the imagination, but I had vowed to re-post it every several pages (like every 5 - 10 pages) for anyone who is new to this thread.  Meanwhile, it has been *58 pages* since I last posted it!!!!!  This thread is moving at warp speed!!  

Let me know if I left anything out inadvertently or if there was an update I neglected to include!!  I think I got everything that is pertinent to highlight right at the moment, until we find out the rest of the info.

Anyway, I will re-post for anyone out there who may be lurking or just now joining us who wants the quick details but doesn't have time to scroll back through the pages and read everything, as you try to get your DLR HalloweenTime plans together, and as we all wait for the information outlined in my post #1786 above ^^^ (the one right above this one).

This is what we know for certain about HalloweenTime 2010 so far, as of Saturday, July 31, 2010:

• HalloweenTime at Disneyland Resort will begin on Friday, September 17, 2010. 

• Mickey’s Halloween Party - or "MHP," as you will see it called in this thread (formerly called Mickey’s Trick or Treat Party) - will, indeed, be moving over to Disneyland.  In more recent years the party has been held in California Adventure.

• Mickey’s Halloween Party will be held every Tuesday and Friday night in October, and on Halloween night, for a total of 10 nights.  The dates of the party will be:  

Fri., Oct. 1 
Tues., Oct. 5 
Fri., Oct. 8
Tues., Oct. 12 
Fri.; Oct. 15 
Tues., Oct. 19 
Fri., Oct. 22 
Tues., Oct. 26
Fri., Oct. 29
Sun., Oct. 31

• Tickets for Mickey’s Halloween Party have been released to the general public.  Disneyland Resort Annual Pass holders, Disney Vacation Club members and Disney Visa Card holders (Credit or Debit) can get a discount on their MHP tickets purchased in advance for October 1, 5, 12, 19 and 26.  Call 714-781-4400 to purchase, *or* if you are an AP holder you can purchase the tickets through the AP section of the DLR website.  This is the pricing information, along with the hours of the MHP:

Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices for AP Holders, DVC members and Disney Visa Card holders: 
$44 Discount for These Dates:
October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26

$54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 8, 15, 22

$59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 29, 31

Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
$54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26

$59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 29 and 31

All Dates
Ages Two and Under: No Charge!

Times
Tuesday Nights: 6:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m. (party guests are allowed to enter  Disneyland at 3 p.m.)

Fridays and Halloween Night: 7:00 p.m. to 12:00 p.m. (party guests are allowed to enter Disneyland at 4 p.m.)


• The Halloween Screams fireworks will be totally exclusive to Mickey’s Halloween Party guests, and will not be shown to non-party guests during the rest of the season.

• More treat stations and more treats will be added to the MHP in DL.  

• MHP guests will have access to “nearly all” the attractions Disneyland park has to offer—from the classic attractions in Fantasyland to the Halloween-themed attractions like Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We also assume that most of the DL restaurants will remain open during the MHP.

• MHP guests can start the party early and enter Disneyland at 3:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 4:00 p.m. on Fridays.  The official event starts at 6:00 p.m. on Tuesdays and 7:00 p.m. on Fridays & Halloween.  However, regular, non-MHP guests who attend DL earlier in the day on MHP days can stay until 6 p.m. on Tuesdays and until 7:00 p.m. on Fridays and Halloween, so there will be a bit of an overlap time.  We assume that a wrist band system will be put into effect to identify the MHP guests and the non-guests.  

• We should find out the full scoop on HalloweenTime and its agenda of activities and attractions in the next week or so (I’m guessing by August 6th or August 9th).


Hope that helps!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I think the reason there still hasn't been any official info posted yet is because they still honestly have no idea what they are doing. I think like Sherry has already said they didn't think about the affects WOC would have on the Halloween party, and made the decision to have it at DL without really thinking about how they were going to pull that off. Then, announcing exclusivity of HS for MHP, and dealing with the huge public backlash of that. I think they don't really know which way is up still. They should totally just hire us to plan out the Halloween Time festivities. We'd have it all planned out in no time.


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


>  We should find out the full scoop on HalloweenTime and its agenda of activities and attractions in the next week or so (Im guessing by August 6th or August 9th).
> Hope that helps!



Maybe for MY Birthday...Aug 6th!!!


----------



## reynmagsmom

SueTGGR said:


> Maybe for MY Birthday...Aug 6th!!!



Hey Sue we share a birthday it's mine too, we had originally planned an end of Aug trip but we had to postpone it to 10/2 to 10/09 so this will be our first trip to DL during Halloween time and I think I am more excited than I was for Aug.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I might see you down there reynmagsmom, as I'm going to be visiting the mouse from Oct 2nd to 10th, and staying at HOJO's. Make sure to wear your LGMMH's to make you visible to the other DISer's that are going to be down there at the same time. So let's get some Holloweentime Information Boogie going, and see if it works this time!


----------



## srauchbauer

hip hip hurray our Halloween party tickets came in the mail yesterday.


----------



## iKristin

YAAAAAAY 76 DAYS!!! I'm so excited  I wish it would go faster


----------



## reynmagsmom

BELLEDOZER said:


> I might see you down there reynmagsmom, as I'm going to be visiting the mouse from Oct 2nd to 10th, and staying at HOJO's. Make sure to wear your LGMMH's to make you visible to the other DISer's that are going to be down there at the same time. So let's get some Holloweentime Information Boogie going, and see if it works this time!



Always have my LGMH proudly showing!!! We may also be at HoJos but havent made up my mind yet!!!


----------



## mom4princesses

We will be at the HOHJ 10/9-10/15.  If the ET rate opens for the 8th we will drive up Fri so Sat will be a full day in the park.  The girls and I are ging to make our LGMs next week, I hope.


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> We will be at the HOHJ 10/9-10/15.  If the ET rate opens for the 8th we will drive up Fri so Sat will be a full day in the park.  The girls and I are ging to make our LGMs next week, I hope.



Isn't it your birthday today (or is it tomorrow)?


----------



## SueTGGR

Woo Hoo, MIL is joining us! That means that DH & I can go on Space Mtn (the Halloween version)and other rides with each other. DS doesn't like them at all. We typically have to pay for Pinocchio's Workshop to do that.


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> Woo Hoo, MIL is joining us! That means that DH & I can go on Space Mtn (the Halloween version)and other rides with each other. DS doesn't like them at all. We typically have to pay for Pinocchio's Workshop to do that.



Oh that's cool!  So you're getting your own personal Pinocchio's Workshop coming along with you!  It always works much better if there is an even number of people rather than an odd number on DLR trips, and if people have ride partners for things they want to go on, while someone looks after the little one!!


----------



## mom4princesses

My birthday is tomorrow.  Well where I live its tomorrow the 2nd.  Keeping my fingers, toes, legs and anything else I can cross that we will get some Halloween info.  Come on Disney we are still waiting patiently..........


----------



## fhtpdw20

Sooo.... While we wait for Halloween details, tell me a little about merchandising please.  I have seen the pics and definitely want a mickey pumpkin mug.  Do they have any other special items that are sold only during the Halloween Party?  WDW has T-shirts and pins that are exclusive.  Any music collectors out there?  I have most of WDW show/park music. Looking forward to adding Disneyland music.   I have been listening to the WDW Halloween cd that has the Boo to You parade and Villian's Mix and Mingle to get into the spirit.  My other passion is scrapbooking.  Do they have a special scrapbook and kit pages just for Halloween or do I need to go the Joann's, Micheals and Hobby Lobby route?  At WDW when you can have items shipped to your home you don't pay sales tax.  Can I do this at DL?  If it gets to be too much, I will have to note sku numbers and order after I get home.


----------



## srauchbauer

iKristin said:


> YAAAAAAY 76 DAYS!!! I'm so excited  I wish it would go faster



Kristen - it looks like we are going to be there the same time.  Come on info i want to start seeing some official news.


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> My birthday is tomorrow.  Well where I live its tomorrow the 2nd.  Keeping my fingers, toes, legs and anything else I can cross that we will get some Halloween info.  Come on Disney we are still waiting patiently..........



Happy birthday, mom4princesses!!





fhtpdw20 said:


> Sooo.... While we wait for Halloween details, tell me a little about merchandising please.  I have seen the pics and definitely want a mickey pumpkin mug.  Do they have any other special items that are sold only during the Halloween Party?  WDW has T-shirts and pins that are exclusive.  Any music collectors out there?  I have most of WDW show/park music. Looking forward to adding Disneyland music.   I have been listening to the WDW Halloween cd that has the Boo to You parade and Villian's Mix and Mingle to get into the spirit.  My other passion is scrapbooking.  Do they have a special scrapbook and kit pages just for Halloween or do I need to go the Joann's, Micheals and Hobby Lobby route?  At WDW when you can have items shipped to your home you don't pay sales tax.  Can I do this at DL?  If it gets to be too much, I will have to note sku numbers and order after I get home.



I don't know what happened at the party last year, but in 2008 there were definitely some party-exclusive items, like t-shirts and pins.  As for scrapbooking supplies, I'm not sure.

We used to have a great Dept. 56 store in Downtown Disney that sold those great Halloween and Christmas villages (some of which you can find at Michael's) but, sadly, Dept. 56 left DTD at either the end of 2008 or the very start of 2009 (can't recall).  I loved that store - and I think it fit so well on Disney property too.

You can definitely have items shipped back to your home from DLR.  I would imagine there has to be a shipping fee, but not sure what it is, and I have no clue about not charging tax if you ship?  I have never heard of that!


Hopefully someone on here has had things shipped from DLR and can help!


----------



## mom4princesses

Thank you Sherry E.   Come on Halloween Info.... We need to plan our days and need more information.  I can start making my PS in 8 days..... I want more, more, more Halloween information.   Come on creepy dancing guy you can do it.


----------



## tdashgirl

SueTGGR said:


> Woo Hoo, MIL is joining us! That means that DH & I can go on Space Mtn (the Halloween version)and other rides with each other. DS doesn't like them at all. We typically have to pay for Pinocchio's Workshop to do that.


Awesome!


----------



## Tablefor5

Happy Birthday mom4princesses!!! 

C'mon! I want to make my dining reservations but I feel like I want to know the entertainment schedule first....c'mon!
I did notice on the DisneyEntPage that Mickey's House and Mark Twain are closed on Monday the 27th...I hope it's not all week! 
C'mom Disney...Bring it on! Yeah you heard me! Bring it on!


----------



## Belle Ella

Happy Birthday Mom4princesses!!
​


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

From MousePlanets update today:



> Disney clarifies Halloween Party details
> 
> I wrote in last week's Disneyland Resort Update about the confusing information Disney has published about this year's Halloween Party, with different pages of the official Disneyland site providing differentand in some cases contradictoryinformation about such basic issues about when the event tickets are valid and what type of entertainment will be offered.
> 
> MousePlanet asked Disney to clarify some of these issues and answer questions posed by readers. Disneyland Resort spokesperson Betsy Sanchez responded to our request, and confirmed that the event information posted in last week's Update was correct. To recap:
> 
> Admission: Guests who have purchased a Halloween Party ticket can enter Disneyland before the official start of the party. On Tuesdays when the party starts at 6:00pm, guests with valid party tickets can enter Disneyland starting at 3:00pm. On Fridays and Halloween, when the party starts at 7:00pm, guests with valid party tickets can enter Disneyland starting at 4:00pm.
> 
> Sanchez said that Disneyland will not allow guests without a ticket to the Halloween Party event to remain in the park after it officially closes to the public.
> 
> Costumes: For Mickey's Halloween Party, adults with valid event tickets may enter Disneyland in costume at 3:00 pm on Tuesdays, or at 4:00 pm on Fridays and Halloween. If you're spending the day at Disneyland and also hold a valid ticket to that night's event, you'll have to wait until 3:00 or 4:00 to don your costume.
> 
> Entertainment: Halloween Screams fireworks are "exclusive" to Mickey's Halloween Party, and Disney will only present the show on event nights. *On Saturday and Sunday nights (excepting Halloween, when there is a Halloween Party event), Disneyland will present the Remember... Dreams Come True fireworks show.*


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Well I am glad they confirmed what they've already confirmed at least twice, lol.


----------



## Belle Ella

The fireworks was the information I was really waiting on. I didn't think we had heard which show it would be for non-MHP guests and if it was only going to be a Sat/Sun thing. They obciously can't do Friday in October because it's an MHP night, but is it still going to strictly be Sat/Sun in September as well? That's what I'm curious about because it kind of dictates which day I want to do the Fantasmic! dessert thing and which day I do the WOC dining.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I think Sherry or someone posted last week what show was going to play. Or maybe that was just a rumour they posted, but I thought it was a confirmation. And I think it mentioned that the show was just going to be Saturday and Sunday nights, other than actual Halloween night of course.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, it's news for me seeing as I wasn't really around much the past week, lol!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Haha, true!


----------



## mom4princesses

Tablefor5 said:


> Happy Birthday mom4princesses!!!
> 
> C'mon! I want to make my dining reservations but I feel like I want to know the entertainment schedule first....c'mon!
> I did notice on the DisneyEntPage that Mickey's House and Mark Twain are closed on Monday the 27th...I hope it's not all week!
> C'mom Disney...Bring it on! Yeah you heard me! Bring it on!





Belle Ella said:


> Happy Birthday Mom4princesses!!
> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Tablefor5

Belle Ella said:


> The fireworks was the information I was really waiting on. I didn't think we had heard which show it would be for non-MHP guests and if it was only going to be a Sat/Sun thing. They obciously can't do Friday in October because it's an MHP night, but is it still going to strictly be Sat/Sun in September as well? That's what I'm curious about because it kind of dictates which day I want to do the Fantasmic! dessert thing and which day I do the WOC dining.



+1


----------



## reynmagsmom

Happy Birthday mom


----------



## DisneyStitch626




----------



## jenergy

I haven't been following this thread everyday like I did when we thought the HalloweenTime info would come out on July 16th.  However, I'm soooo excited to see that they're gonna be playing WoC everyday into the off-season and that they WON'T be letting non-ticketholders into the park after it closes for the party. Woohoo! That's really all I care about as long as things in October stay the same as they are for September.


----------



## mwrogers

We've gone to DLR the last two Octobers. Each trip included one night where the Halloween party was taking place at CA, and we have gone for both of them. We're going to DLR this year again, but probably won't be attending the party. I'm concerned DCA will be packed the night of the party, especially WOC. Does anyone know how busy DL has been the last few years on pary nights (when the party was at DCA)? Has Fantasmic been overflowing? We love the party, but $44 each (AP discount) for 4 people is quite the increase over last year's $32pp.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Belle Ella said:


> The fireworks was the information I was really waiting on. I didn't think we had heard which show it would be for non-MHP guests and if it was only going to be a Sat/Sun thing. They obciously can't do Friday in October because it's an MHP night, but is it still going to strictly be Sat/Sun in September as well? That's what I'm curious about because it kind of dictates which day I want to do the Fantasmic! dessert thing and which day I do the WOC dining.



I would think that pre-halloween party nights they'll show RDCT on Fridays as well.


----------



## iKristin

srauchbauer said:


> Kristen - it looks like we are going to be there the same time.  Come on info i want to start seeing some official news.



Yep we are  you get there the day before me! But I'll be at the 19th MHP and the 22nd as well, I'll be a Ninja Turtle  hehe


----------



## I'm mikey

On miceage, Al Lutz has posted a new update today. http://miceage.micechat.com/allutz/al080310a.htm

* 18,000 MHP tickets to be sold for each MHP night
* world of color to be shown nightly in off season
* Glow fest to be replaced with "ElecTRONica”
* Biometric scanners coming to DLR
* little mermaid ride to handle 1800 riders per hour


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, I'm mikey!!

Very interesting stuff, indeed!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I found the article very interesting in general. Thanks I'm Mikey for posting the latest update from Miceage. Hopefully they will be releasing the remainder of the Halloween time info over the next couple of weeks, so that us over planners  can start over planning our trips. Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## AmyPond

This part makes me very, very sad - "the traffic and crowds this fall promise to be tragic, if not outright gridlocked in all directions. "


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> This part makes me very, very sad - "the traffic and crowds this fall promise to be tragic, if not outright gridlocked in all directions. "



Yep, AmyPond. I was trying to avoid looking at that but I saw it!

For a while I had been really, really interested in knowing how WoC increased crowds in both parks, not just in DCA.  It still _could_ be a temporary surge in attendance while WoC is still 'hot' - it may not last forever.  (Let's hope.)  But I was kind of thinking that it might mean that last year's super busy Halloween season and super busy Christmas season would look like nothing compared to this year.  I hope hope hope that is not the case.

The more I think of it, I think I will have to plan my Halloween and Christmas visits for weekdays rather than weekends.  I will even go so far as to say that even though I love TSMM and was waiting for it to reopen on 10/10 before I go to DLR, I may just decide to skip TSMM and head to DLR for HalloweenTime in late September!  I think late September is the best bet for lower crowds.

I'm not entirely certain what the heck I am doing yet, but...Jazz, I may end up at DLR when you are there after all!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Today's Al Lutz article is very interesting to see how the parks will be very crowded during the MHP nights. I am also wondering how bad will it be this October since HS is only for exclusive and how WoC will affect the crowds on Friday nights in October. We all hope that DL won't be crowded during the Halloween season, but we will have to wait and find out. 

Just like everyone, we would like to get the official HalloweenTime info so we can plan our trip in the next two months. At least I can now call for my dinner reservation. I am planning on doing one major lunch or dinner day on Saturday. I am thinking that I should do Storyteller's Cafe for lunch or dinner? I am leading towards lunch, but if you were in my situation what would you do?


----------



## Tablefor5

Sherry E said:


> Yep, AmyPond. I was trying to avoid looking at that but I saw it!
> 
> For a while I had been really, really interested in knowing how WoC increased crowds in both parks, not just in DCA.  It still _could_ be a temporary surge in attendance while WoC is still 'hot' - it may not last forever.  (Let's hope.)  But I was kind of thinking that it might mean that last year's super busy Halloween season and super busy Christmas season would look like nothing compared to this year.  I hope hope hope that is not the case.
> 
> The more I think of it, I think I will have to plan my Halloween and Christmas visits for weekdays rather than weekends.  I will even go so far as to say that even though I love TSMM and was waiting for it to reopen on 10/10 before I go to DLR, I may just decide to skip TSMM and head to DLR for HalloweenTime in late September!  I think late September is the best bet for lower crowds.
> 
> I'm not entirely certain what the heck I am doing yet, but...Jazz, I may end up at DLR when you are there after all!!



Yeah Sherry! I will be there at that time too!


----------



## AmyPond

We will only be in town on week days.  We arrive in town Sunday night and leave town the following Saturday morning.  We're planning on doing all day Tuesday in the parks.  And then probably all day Wednesday or Thursday.  So only two full days since the rest of the time will be spent visiting friends and family.  Hopefully we'll be able to do at least a half day in addition to those two full days since we paid for a 3-day hopper (and got a 5-day for that price.)


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Well, I can start making PSs on Friday, and the calendar should be up-to-date with Oct 1st by then too... 1 week behind my dates.  Uugh.  But, I am thinking, that the previous week, up to and including Oct 1st (which is the 1st Halloween party right?) should be pretty darned close to the right times for the second week of October right??

I can't remember, is the dining line open on Saturday??  8 am PST or 9??  Maybe I'll wait till Saturday, so I can at least make my first couple days of PSs.  I don't think they are open Sunday, or are they??

Now, if they will just fill Aladdin in on the calendar, and the fireworks (if they are going to do anything other than on MHP night...) come on Disney!!


----------



## mom4princesses

reynmagsmom said:


> Happy Birthday mom





DisneyStitch626 said:


>



Thanks, but still no Halloween info.  Well there are a few more birthdays on Friday so lets keep dancing.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Well they are only booking until the end of Sept so far for WOC dining packages. I just tried to make mine for the 1st of Oct, and she said they aren't doing Oct. yet. So I was able to make 1 reservation so far, but not that one.


----------



## Diznygrl

Hmm, 18,000 eh?  That's actually less tickets than I was expecting them to sell, so I'm pretty pleased.  DL can hold more people than DCA, so of course they're going to sell more tickets...unfortunately, the parking structure is still the same size so for people who drive to the party, parking will probably be an even bigger issue than before.

And can I just give a big fat NOOOOOOO!! to biometric scans?  Ugh, I hate those things at WDW!!  They never work for me and they hold up lines with people who either can't figure it out, or like me, can't get the dang machine to accept the scan of my finger.   The article says they're going to implement a "next generation" version of the scans, so let's HOPE that it's a vast improvement over the current WDW ones.


----------



## Tablefor5

I made one PS for BB. For WoC, they told me it's only 30 days out.


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> Hmm, 18,000 eh?  That's actually less tickets than I was expecting them to sell, so I'm pretty pleased.  DL can hold more people than DCA, so of course they're going to sell more tickets...unfortunately, the parking structure is still the same size so for people who drive to the party, parking will probably be an even bigger issue than before.
> 
> And can I just give a big fat NOOOOOOO!! to biometric scans?  Ugh, I hate those things at WDW!!  They never work for me and they hold up lines with people who either can't figure it out, or like me, can't get the dang machine to accept the scan of my finger.   The article says they're going to implement a "next generation" version of the scans, so let's HOPE that it's a vast improvement over the current WDW ones.



I don't know what I was expecting, but 18,000 kind of sounded like less than I expected too.

Just for comparison's sake - does anyone know how many thousands of people DL has to collect before it reaches capacity?  I'm just curious what number is considered "capacity" (because I have seen capacity crowds), so I can form some vague picture in my mind of what 18,000 people would be!

I know that DCA - when the TOTP was there - seemed very congested in some areas, like in the Hollywood area.  Paradise Pier was pretty empty except for the long line at TSMM.


----------



## Diznygrl

I don't think there has ever been an "official" release of DL's capacity numbers, but it's somewhere between 60,000 to 80,000.  DCA is about 30,000.

So, yeah...if you look at it that way, 18,000 is nothing.


----------



## Sherry E

Diznygrl said:


> I don't think there has ever been an "official" release of DL's capacity numbers, but it's somewhere between 60,000 to 80,000.  DCA is about 30,000.
> 
> So, yeah...if you look at it that way, 18,000 is nothing.



That's for sure!  If capacity was considered 60,000 or even, let's say, as low as 40,000 - then 18,000 is nothing!  Anyone who has ever been in DL on a capacity day knows that it is really frustrating and practically wall-to-wall people.  So that should be really cool for MHP guests - especially if everyone is spread out all over DL - because it _sounds_ like it won't be constant human gridlock wherever you go (let's hope).

Thanks for those numbers - even if they aren't official, it at least gives me a good guideline/reference point!


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Well they are only booking until the end of Sept so far for WOC dining packages. I just tried to make mine for the 1st of Oct, and she said they aren't doing Oct. yet. So I was able to make 1 reservation so far, but not that one.



They aren't even doing the end of September if you are looking to eat at Ariel's Grotto. You can book WCT at the end of September, but not AG which is what I've been trying to do. They tell me to call back next week.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> They aren't even doing the end of September if you are looking to eat at Ariel's Grotto. You can book WCT at the end of September, but not AG which is what I've been trying to do. They tell me to call back next week.



Yeah, Ariel's Grotto is the one I want. The only thing she said is they haven't announced what they are doing for October yet, and that it only went to the end of Sept. Now people are saying its a 30 day thing like F! is. So which is it? Just want to make sure we are able to get a table. I don't want to wait until the 30 day mark only to find out they took reservations earlier, and it's all booked up!


----------



## iKristin

18,000 sounds like a normal weekday, that's not busy


----------



## DisneyStitch626

If 40,000 to 60,000 is normal for a Disneyland day, then I am really liking the sound of only 18,000! 

I am wondering what they mean by "nearly all attractions" will be available during the party. I am glad to know that Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion are for sure in there! Just wondering what might be closed during the party nights.


----------



## iKristin

I'm sure it'll be Toon Town that's closed


----------



## I'm mikey

I'm thinkin toontown will be closed also pirates lair, isnt it closed at night anyways?


----------



## Sherry E

I'm mikey said:


> I'm thinkin toontown will be closed becouse roger rabbit will be down for refurb if i remember right. also pirates lair, isnt it closed at night anyways?



Yep.  Pirates Lair closes at dusk.  

See, this is one time where I wish DLR would break tradition and keep both ToonTown and Pirates Lair open for Halloween party nights, because, let's face it - how cool would Pirate's Lair be at night, during a Halloween Party?  If they put all kinds of pirates over there and made it spookier, it would be awesome!!

And as for ToonTown, how cool would it be to trick or treat at Mickey's house and Minnie's house?  I just think that would be incredible for little kids (and big kids) to be able to do that!

I'm sure DLR has very legitimate reasons for why they don't keep certain things open after dark but in this case I wish they would.


----------



## iKristin

or we could all be wrong, they could have those things open and just close the smaller rides like astro orbiter and stuff like that?? Guess we won't know until the first batch of people go lol


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> And as for ToonTown, how cool would it be to trick or treat at Mickey's house and Minnie's house?  I just think that would be incredible for little kids (and big kids) to be able to do that!
> 
> I'm sure DLR has very legitimate reasons for why they don't keep certain things open after dark but in this case I wish they would.



This *would* be fun, but because of the fireworks fallout it'll most likely be closed.


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> This *would* be fun, but because of the fireworks fallout it'll most likely be closed.



Yep.  I don't think TT has ever been open 'late' at night in its entire history, has it?  Seems like maybe it used to be open a bit later in the old, old days (like in the early-mid '90s).  But in a perfect world - or a night with no fireworks - it would be so fun for kids to get candy at the different houses in TT.


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Hi all,

I was just wondering...... If I decide not to do the Halloween party on Oct 5 (it's just my friend and I with no children so I'm still not sure if it would be worth it for us as we have a park hopper pass that already includes park entry for that day) should I plan to do DL that day or CA? Do you think DL will be busy because of the party later in the day or do you think CA will be more busy with all the people who are not doing the party? Does that make sense????


----------



## Sherry E

kiwitinkerbell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just wondering...... If I decide not to do the Halloween party on Oct 5 (it's just my friend and I with no children so I'm still not sure if it would be worth it for us as we have a park hopper pass that already includes park entry for that day) should I plan to do DL that day or CA? Do you think DL will be busy because of the party later in the day or do you think CA will be more busy with all the people who are not doing the party? Does that make sense????



It makes perfect sense!  Hmmm...good question.  Well, I would think - just my own personal opinion and I have no clue if I will be right or not - that a lot of folks would pack into DL earlier in the day if they did not plan to attend the MHP later that night.  But, 10/5 is a Tuesday, so it may not be so bad in DL earlier in the day.  I think Friday would be worse.  I tend to think that DCA won't be too packed (again, on a Tuesday) until later at night.

At least with Hoppers you have the option to change your plan at the last minute.  So if you decide to stick with DL that day and it begins to get too crazy, you can saunter over to DCA in a minute.  And if DCA seems too crowded, you can head over to DL.


----------



## Eeee-va

Sherry E said:


> Yep.  I don't think TT has ever been open 'late' at night in its entire history, has it?  Seems like maybe it used to be open a bit later in the old, old days (like in the early-mid '90s).  But in a perfect world - or a night with no fireworks - it would be so fun for kids to get candy at the different houses in TT.



Does Toontown still close early even if there are no fireworks planned?  

It's definitely been open late at night in the (perhaps distant) past--you got great character interaction (I was a teenager; likely mid-90s).  I remember Goofy playing with my inflatable dumbbell; I think he hit one of the chipmunks over the head with it!  Another time we rode Gadget's Go-Coaster 6 times in one night, easily.  I think it was this board where someone rode it over 30 times, actually.  

Anyway.  On-topic, I wish Toontown could be open, or even open after fireworks, but I know that's not likely.


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yeah, Ariel's Grotto is the one I want. The only thing she said is they haven't announced what they are doing for October yet, and that it only went to the end of Sept. Now people are saying its a 30 day thing like F! is. So which is it? Just want to make sure we are able to get a table. I don't want to wait until the 30 day mark only to find out they took reservations earlier, and it's all booked up!



The times for WOC that you see in September should continue through October. I'm sure for WOC in October you can already book WCT and then AG as soon as they start releasing that as well. Remember that while we can make PS 60 days in advance the entertainment schedule is not released that early. The only thing that is 30 days out is the Fantasmic! dessert seating and the tours (and I think the WOC picnic meals, but I'm not 100% on that one).


----------



## Tablefor5

Yes, I was confirmed by a CM today that WoC picnic packages are 30 days out. I guess that is different than AG or WCT.


----------



## Belle Ella

Tablefor5 said:


> Yes, I was confirmed by a CM today that WoC picnic packages are 30 days out. I guess that is different than AG or WCT.



So I wasn't crazy. So it's 60 days for the dining packages and 30 days for the picnic meals. So did they tell you to call back next week for AG as well? I'm hoping maybe they'll start accepting them sometime this week but I guess I shouldn't get my hopes up.

What day were you thinking of doing WOC?


----------



## Tablefor5

Belle Ella said:


> So I wasn't crazy. So it's 60 days for the dining packages and 30 days for the picnic meals. So did they tell you to call back next week for AG as well? I'm hoping maybe they'll start accepting them sometime this week but I guess I shouldn't get my hopes up.
> 
> What day were you thinking of doing WOC?



 Yes, they told me to call for the picnic meals 30 days out. I am not doing AG this time. I am thinking of WoC on one of my weeknights...Mon-Wed, not sure yet but I should be planning that soon and will let you know!


----------



## Belle Ella

I was thinking of doing the picnic meal since it's cheaper and doesn't take up a huge chunk of your time like a restaurant will, lol. But I really wanted to at least eat at Ariel's Grotto and if I wont be doing it as a character meal again I might as well do the WOC package, lol. I think I've settled for that on Saturday and then I'm doing the Fantasmic! dessert on Friday.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm also going to do the F! desert package, and maybe a WOC picnic meal, but am waiting for the Entertainment schedules to come out for the times I'm going to be down DL. So that I can decide what I want to book, then figure out 30 days out, and set the date that I have to book them.


----------



## Belle Ella

That's the good thing about the 30 days out booking, huh? Darn those 60 days and not having all the information necessary!

OK, totally OT but I'm excited today. It's gonna be a small mini-DIS meet up here in Northern Cali.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Hope you guys have a great time! I wish I lived closer so I could join! Take lots of pictures.


----------



## Tablefor5

Belle Ella said:


> That's the good thing about the 30 days out booking, huh? Darn those 60 days and not having all the information necessary!
> 
> OK, totally OT but I'm excited today. It's gonna be a small mini-DIS meet up here in Northern Cali.



What?!  Guess I joined a little to late for that one...I am in Northern Cali.  Perhaps next time. That sounds great! What are you guys gonna do?


----------



## AmyPond

So, I can't decide if I'm going to want to see WoC or not on our trip.

We have such a limited amount of time in the parks (at the least 2 FULL days and at the most 2 FULL days and a couple partial days.)  I just don't know if I'm willing to sacrifice a bunch of time to wait for fast passes (we don't really care for the dining options) and then take the time to wait for the show (because even with a fast pass you have to get to your spot an hour in advance, right?)

So yeah, I just don't know what we're going to do about it.  This will be our last Disneyland trip for at least a few years.


----------



## srauchbauer

Another WOC question:

If we decide to do the picnic package do you get the picnic during the show?  Asking because an 8:15 dinner is to late for the kids unless we munch are way through the afternoon - which is also a fun option.


----------



## mvf-m11c

AmyPond said:


> So, I can't decide if I'm going to want to see WoC or not on our trip.
> 
> We have such a limited amount of time in the parks (at the least 2 FULL days and at the most 2 FULL days and a couple partial days.)  I just don't know if I'm willing to sacrifice a bunch of time to wait for fast passes (we don't really care for the dining options) and then take the time to wait for the show (because even with a fast pass you have to get to your spot an hour in advance, right?)
> 
> So yeah, I just don't know what we're going to do about it.  This will be our last Disneyland trip for at least a few years.



Just like you AmyPond, I am having a hard time of what to see on Saturday Oct. 2nd night since I will be there for two nights. I will be there on Friday Oct. 1st for MHP and I am having trouble of what to see Saturday night. I was thinking of using the GCH entrance since I will be staying there and get there early so we will get WoC tickets in the morning, but we also want to see RDCT at the hub that night. If WoC is running late at night (11:30 if they are running WoC that late)My DA and DC11 does not want to go to the late show. They want have not seen RDCT since 2005 and would like to see it, but also my DC11 has not seen WoC and wants to see it. This is a tough decision.  We are not even going to attempt to see WoC first and run over to DL to see RDCT. If they want to see RDCT, they want it in front of the hub.

I hope you have a special trip in two months.


----------



## mvf-m11c

srauchbauer said:


> Another WOC question:
> 
> If we decide to do the picnic package do you get the picnic during the show?  Asking because an 8:15 dinner is to late for the kids unless we munch are way through the afternoon - which is also a fun option.



You can pickup the picnic bag a the Sonoma Terrace between 11:30 am - 8:00 pm. If you pick up the picnic at 8:15, it said on the website that it will be closed at 8 pm. You must pick up the picnic bag between those times. If you care about getting a good view for WoC, I would get the picnic around 6 pm and get in line around 7 pm.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

srauchbauer said:


> Another WOC question:
> 
> If we decide to do the picnic package do you get the picnic during the show?  Asking because an 8:15 dinner is to late for the kids unless we munch are way through the afternoon - which is also a fun option.



No, earlier in the day. In June we could pick it up between "2 and 7 pm" but many have reported picking it up earlier. They opened the pick up place around 11:30 for same day reservations....HOWEVER the same day was for the 2nd show, so if there is no 2nd show then I'm not sure when it'll open???


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

mvf-m11c said:


> You can pickup the picnic bag a the Sonoma Terrace between 11:30 am - 8:00 pm. If you pick up the picnic at 8:15, it said on the website that it will be closed at 8 pm. If you care about getting a good view for WoC, I would get the picnic around 6 pm and get in line around 7 pm.



Line up may start earlier than 7 for an 8:15 show though. We lined up at 7 for the 9 pm show.


----------



## mvf-m11c

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Line up may start earlier than 7 for an 8:15 show though. We lined up at 7 for the 9 pm show.



Whoops, thanks 3Minnies1Mickey for correcting me for the 8:15 WoC on the weekdays in September. We also lined up as early as 7 for the 9pm shows during the debut week and it was crowded during that time. I would assume it won't be as bad as the first week when we were there.


----------



## srauchbauer

mvf-m11c said:


> Whoops, thanks 3Minnies1Mickey for correcting me for the 8:15 WoC on the weekdays in September. We also lined up as early as 7 for the 9pm shows during the debut week and it was crowded during that time. I would assume it won't be as bad as the first week when we were there.



oh silly of me  i thought getting the picnic would make is possible not to have to wait in line.  So does getting the picnic get you better seats?


----------



## Nala83

Does anyone know if the picnic will even be an option this fall?  We're within the 30 mark for ordering picnics for September, but there are no dates available if you try to purchase them.


----------



## AmyPond

So......

We'll be there on weekdays at the end of September.  WoC will be showing at 8:15pm.

To get fast passes, we'd essentially have to get to DCA right when it opens (at 10am, I believe.)  We'd have to wait in line at the gate.  Then wait in line for a fast pass.  (For how long, I wonder?)

Then, do we have to wait in another line before the show?  I don't get it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

srauchbauer said:


> oh silly of me  i thought getting the picnic would make is possible not to have to wait in line.  So does getting the picnic get you better seats?



You still have to wait in line like everyone else (FP, picnic package and dining package) when you are ready to get a viewing spot for WoC. The WoC picnic will get you FP for the WoC show. Just like getting FP for WoC at GRR, but you don't have to wait in line at GRR. If you buy it online, you will get FP for the 1st show. If you buy it on the day of the show, you will get FP for the 2nd show. The WoC picnic will get you a FP for the blue or yellow section for the show. You will be mixed in one of those two sections during the show. The dining package has its own section in the middle and the picnic FP will get you a standing section in the blue or yellow section.

There is no sitting during WoC (only for the VIP), it is an all standing show.


----------



## srauchbauer

mvf-m11c said:


> You still have to wait in line like everyone else (FP, picnic package and dining package) when you are ready to get a viewing spot for WoC. The WoC picnic will get you FP for the WoC show. Just like getting FP for WoC at GRR, but you don't have to wait in line at GRR. If you buy it online, you will get FP for the 1st show. If you buy it on the day of the show, you will get FP for the 2nd show. The WoC picnic will get you a FP for the blue or yellow section for the show. You will be mixed in one of those two sections during the show. The dining package has its own section in the middle and the picnic FP will get you a standing section in the blue or yellow section.
> 
> There is no sitting during WoC (only for the VIP), it is an all standing show.



thank you for explaining this boy was I confused guess I didn't do enough research.  So thought WOC was a sitting experience - I hate standing guess I will have to put on my big girl panties and deal with it (DD (5) says that when she has to do something she doesn't like.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

srauchbauer said:


> oh silly of me  i thought getting the picnic would make is possible not to have to wait in line.  So does getting the picnic get you better seats?


The picnic avoids you waiting in line for FPs.



Nala83 said:


> Does anyone know if the picnic will even be an option this fall?  We're within the 30 mark for ordering picnics for September, but there are no dates available if you try to purchase them.


I haven't heard they aren't but.....



AmyPond said:


> So......
> We'll be there on weekdays at the end of September.  WoC will be showing at 8:15pm.
> 
> To get fast passes, we'd essentially have to get to DCA right when it opens (at 10am, I believe.)  We'd have to wait in line at the gate.  Then wait in line for a fast pass.  (For how long, I wonder?)
> 
> Then, do we have to wait in another line before the show?  I don't get it.


FPs start distributing at 9 am for hotel guests, then they open the area at 9:30 for everyone else (rest of the park opens at 10). Yes, it's typically a long line (this summer), but I expected it to be less crowded on a weekday in September. Then they start letting people grab their spot for the show about 1 1/2-2 hours prior to show starting. It's up to you whether you want to do this or not. If you have kids, I highly suggest it because otherwise they may not be able to see much.


----------



## mvf-m11c

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> FPs start distributing at 9 am for hotel guests, then they open the area at 9:30 for everyone else (rest of the park opens at 10). Yes, it's typically a long line (this summer), but I expected it to be less crowded on a weekday in September. Then they start letting people grab their spot for the show about 1 1/2-2 hours prior to show starting. It's up to you whether you want to do this or not. If you have kids, I highly suggest it because otherwise they may not be able to see much.



I agree with you about if you have young kids with you and want them to see the show at a great view right by the railings, than you have to be in line around the viewing area very early to get it. And don't forget that I read that families with young children tries to get there kids up front to the railings so they can watch the show. So be prepared with families that will try to push there kids up front even they will try to do the same thing.


----------



## AmyPond

So even if I would happen to get a good spot, people with children are going to act entitled and push their way around me??


----------



## Belle Ella

Tablefor5 said:


> What?!  Guess I joined a little to late for that one...I am in Northern Cali.  Perhaps next time. That sounds great! What are you guys gonna do?



A group of us who frequent the Trip Reports board met up at the Jelly Belly Factory in Fairfield for the factory tour this a.m.  It was a lot of fun meeting the ladies I chat with over there all the dang time!


----------



## srauchbauer

Belle Ella said:


> A group of us who frequent the Trip Reports board met up at the Jelly Belly Factory in Fairfield for the factory tour this a.m.  It was a lot of fun meeting the ladies I chat with over there all the dang time!



glad to hear you had a great time, it sounds yummy


----------



## srauchbauer

happy Wednesday to all I sure wish fall would get here and I mean fast.  We are in a heat advisory with a high allergy count and the kids really need to get out and run, guess not today.  

As I would reading a thread about Goofy's kitchen i noticed that most people like breakfast over dinner.  What are your thoughts and why?


----------



## Sherry E

srauchbauer said:


> happy Wednesday to all I sure wish fall would get here and I mean fast.  We are in a heat advisory with a high allergy count and the kids really need to get out and run, guess not today.
> 
> As I would reading a thread about Goofy's kitchen i noticed that most people like breakfast over dinner.  What are your thoughts and why?



Breakfast, most definitely!  I've stuck with the breakfast since 1992 so it can't be all bad (other than the random off days here and there).  I'm just more of a breakfast person and more likely to be famished in the morning than at night.  Huge buffet.  Yummy fruit.  Yummy bacon.  Yummy mini-muffins.  All kinds of good stuff!  And...it's a few bucks cheaper than the dinner.


----------



## srauchbauer

Sherry E said:


> Breakfast, most definitely!  I've stuck with the breakfast since 1992 so it can't be all bad (other than the random off days here and there).  I'm just more of a breakfast person and more likely to be famished in the morning than at night.  Huge buffet.  Yummy fruit.  Yummy bacon.  Yummy mini-muffins.  All kinds of good stuff!  And...it's a few bucks cheaper than the dinner.



sounds great thanks for the great advise:

Breakfast:


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Breakfast, most definitely!  I've stuck with the breakfast since 1992 so it can't be all bad (other than the random off days here and there).  I'm just more of a breakfast person and more likely to be famished in the morning than at night.  Huge buffet.  Yummy fruit.  Yummy bacon.  Yummy mini-muffins.  All kinds of good stuff!  And...it's a few bucks cheaper than the dinner.



I second everything Sherry mentioned. The $$$ is the big sell for me, lol. I'm not even a breakfast food person, but I prefer it that way. The biggest thing for me though is I can have it at 7 a.m. and still get to the gates early enough that I wont be at the tail end of a big crowd. I don't like my meals taking a chunk of premium ride time.


----------



## srauchbauer

Breakfast:


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> Breakfast, most definitely!  I've stuck with the breakfast since 1992 so it can't be all bad (other than the random off days here and there).  I'm just more of a breakfast person and more likely to be famished in the morning than at night.  Huge buffet.  Yummy fruit.  Yummy bacon.  Yummy mini-muffins.  All kinds of good stuff!  And...it's a few bucks cheaper than the dinner.



ITA!!!! We did dinner in December thanks to a Disney Dining snafu (booked us for a time they weren't open...). We usually do a late brunch (11/11:30) after a quick morning snack before park opening and several hours in the parks.


----------



## mvf-m11c

AmyPond said:


> So even if I would happen to get a good spot, people with children are going to act entitled and push their way around me??



I have read from a lot of other DISers said that families with young kids will try to force their way in so their kids can see WoC right by the railings. It wouldn't surprise me if families try to do something like this. I read on HydroGuy WoC review that some families showed up an hour until WoC starts and they tried to push their kids in front of HydroGuys family. They didn't allow them to be up front. But for people who say they have the right to move their kids up in front of a family that waited hours until the show starts is just wrong. Unless a family is so nice and have np with the young kids to be in front of them. I have np of letting small kids to be in front of me unless they don't disturb me or my party during a show. So if you get one of the railings, be prepared to hold down your area if you don't want a family to come in and force their kids in front of you.


----------



## AmyPond

I really hate that to get a decent spot you have to show up so early.  I do NOT like waiting for shows.  I waited once for a good spot for fireworks so I could video tape them.  Other than that, the good thing about the fireworks shows is that you can stand in a million places and still get a great view.

It seems like with WoC there just aren't very many good spots at all.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, I made my official decision on WOC today. I'm doing the dining package and eating at Ariel's Grotto. I was finally able to make the call today. If I decide later on to pass on it, I'll cancel. I'm more concerned about the Fantasmic! dessert, lol. I can live with not seeing WOC if it comes down to it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

AmyPond said:


> I really hate that to get a decent spot you have to show up so early.  I do NOT like waiting for shows.  I waited once for a good spot for fireworks so I could video tape them.  Other than that, the good thing about the fireworks shows is that you can stand in a million places and still get a great view.
> 
> It seems like with WoC there just aren't very many good spots at all.



I agree with what you are saying that it is not fun to wait for a show, but if you want to get a good spot you have to wait for awhile. The fireworks are the easiest to watch, but I like to watch the fireworks at the hub and see SB castle effects. Some people have np waiting for a spot and some do care about waiting.


----------



## mom4princesses

mvf-m11c said:


> I have read from a lot of other DISers said that families with young kids will try to force their way in so their kids can see WoC right by the railings. It wouldn't surprise me if families try to do something like this. I read on HydroGuy WoC review that some families showed up an hour until WoC starts and they tried to push their kids in front of HydroGuys family. They didn't allow them to be up front. But for people who say they have the right to move their kids up in front of a family that waited hours until the show starts is just wrong. Unless a family is so nice and have np with the young kids to be in front of them. I have np of letting small kids to be in front of me unless they don't disturb me or my party during a show. So if you get one of the railings, be prepared to hold down your area if you don't want a family to come in and force their kids in front of you.



As a parent of 6 girls, I can't believe parents would shove their kids in front of other people.  Not only are they not teaching them manners but they have no idea what type of person is next to the child.  I don't want my girls in a big crowd, with people they don't know and me not there to keep them safe.  But that's just me.


----------



## srauchbauer

mom4princesses said:


> As a parent of 6 girls, I can't believe parents would shove their kids in front of other people.  Not only are they not teaching them manners but they have no idea what type of person is next to the child.  I don't want my girls in a big crowd, with people they don't know and me not there to keep them safe.  But that's just me.



DH and I were just discussing that - we tell our kids to stay by us all the time.  What would we be teaching them if I said okay since you can't see go as far away from me as you can to see the show.  If you want your children to see the show then wait in line to get a good place to watch.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Well, I made my official decision on WOC today. I'm doing the dining package and eating at Ariel's Grotto. I was finally able to make the call today. If I decide later on to pass on it, I'll cancel. I'm more concerned about the Fantasmic! dessert, lol. I can live with not seeing WOC if it comes down to it.


----------



## Belle Ella

And I'm still doing a Sherry-in-September chant just in case you do end up opting for an earlier trip, lmao.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> And I'm still doing a Sherry-in-September chant just in case you do end up opting for an earlier trip, lmao.



I'm seriously thinking about it.  At first, it was all about making it on to TSMM when it reopens.  But, when that Al Lutz thing came out yesterday and he mentioned the comment about what the crowds will probably be like this upcoming Fall and Winter (due to the WoC increase in crowds thus far), I started thinking late September would be the best chance at lower crowds.  I just have a hunch that when October kicks in, it will be a madhouse.  I was hoping that wouldn't be the case.  I was hoping that WoC primarily increased crowds in DCA and not so much in DL itself, but it looks like it did, darn it!!


----------



## Belle Ella

haha, so my not-so-secret chant may be working!! Hm. I haven't read this Al Lutz thing yet.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> haha, so my not-so-secret chant may be working!! Hm. I haven't read this Al Lutz thing yet.



I can't recall the exact Al Lutz quote but AmyPond referenced it yesterday, I think - it was an ominous quote about what we all might expect for crowds in fall and for the holidays this year due to the significant increase in crowds since June for WoC.  I was hoping there would be the 'initial hype' stage of WoC and that the buzz would die down a tad by Fall, but it's sounding like the whole remainder of the year is going to be pretty crowded.  We'll see.  It may not turn out that way, but I still think late September will be less crowded than when I was planning to go, which was going to be mid-October.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm reading his latest article right now, and he definitely seems to be pushing that October will be crazy. Mostly it has to do with the increased numbers for the MHP from my understanding and tlaking about the logistical nightmares of parking since it was already crazy when the party was smaller and at DCA. I'm glad for my late-September dates right now.


----------



## DisneyStitch626




----------



## iKristin

nothing STILL!?!? Well...73 days until my trip


----------



## BELLEDOZER

The PTB's at TDA are certainly taking their sweet time  with releasing the remainder of the Halloween time info. Let's hope that it's released sooner than later. Am still debating if I want to do the F! desert package or book the MHP party on Oct 8th, will make a decision either way by the end of the week. Normally I'm very decisive in what I'm doing, but sometimes it takes me forever to make up my mind on things.


----------



## threecheers9980

I'm not sure if this will help anyone, but I called Guest Services today about the Happiest Haunts tour and they told me that they didn't have the ticket price for that yet and to call back on or after September 1st for the price since the tour starts October 1st.


----------



## McNic

I am crossing all fingers and toes that mid Oct (my dates) during mid week will not be super busy. It didn't seem like they were offering large amounts of tickets for MHP...who knows. Could go either way I guess. 

Come on Halloween info...oh how we wait with breath that is baited


----------



## AmyPond

mvf-m11c said:


> I agree with what you are saying that it is not fun to wait for a show, but if you want to get a good spot you have to wait for awhile. The fireworks are the easiest to watch, but I like to watch the fireworks at the hub and see SB castle effects. Some people have np waiting for a spot and some do care about waiting.



See, when you have limited time in the parks and can only make a trip every few years (if you're lucky), waiting for a show just doesn't sound appealing.  At least not for me since I'm really not a big "show" person.  I'd much rather go on rides or wander around the park taking pictures.


----------



## mvf-m11c

AmyPond said:


> See, when you have limited time in the parks and can only make a trip every few years (if you're lucky), waiting for a show just doesn't sound appealing.  At least not for me since I'm really not a big "show" person.  I'd much rather go on rides or wander around the park taking pictures.



I understand what you are saying. There are people who love to do rides or watch the shows. I am a show person and I like to wander around at DL, so I have np waiting for the show. I still like going on the rides, but they are secondary for me.

When you go down there during your trip, I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## srauchbauer

McNic said:


> I am crossing all fingers and toes that mid Oct (my dates) during mid week will not be super busy. It didn't seem like they were offering large amounts of tickets for MHP...who knows. Could go either way I guess.
> 
> Come on Halloween info...oh how we wait with breath that is baited



I'm stilling hoping that it won't be a zoo during the week, with most kids in school hoping that will thin the crowds down.  Also dreaming that they won't sell out MHP for the 19th.  But as I keep telling the kids waiting in line is part of the Disney experience.


----------



## Belle Ella

threecheers9980 said:


> I'm not sure if this will help anyone, but I called Guest Services today about the Happiest Haunts tour and they told me that they didn't have the ticket price for that yet and to call back on or after September 1st for the price since the tour starts October 1st.



Well, I guess that makes the tour decision for me if they aren't doing it in September.


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  What is it that DLR has against guests who are visiting for HalloweenTime in September?  No MHP.  No Halloween Screams fireworks.  And now...no Happiest Haunts tour, either?  They are starting HalloweenTime early and yet, the September guests are missing out on a bunch of stuff!  Why didn't they just start the season on 10/1 then?  I mean, I am glad for my fellow peeps here who will be able to enjoy HalloweenTime (what there is of it) with lower crowds in late September, but it really seems like DLR wants HalloweenTime to be October.

Gee...at this rate, will they even have the giant Mickey pumpkin up on Main Street or is that going to only be for October guests too? (I'm kidding - I know it will be up based on what I saw when I was there in September 2007, but I am half-expecting them to save that for October too!)

This is yet another reason why I am so anxious for DLR/D23/Disney Parks Blog to finally release the HalloweenTime agenda so we can see what's on the list of planned seasonal festivities - I want to see if they are adding in anything new to the overall season that September guests can enjoy too.


----------



## mom4princesses

At the rate they are going on releasing Halloween info I afraid they won't get the decorations up until thanksgiving.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

mom4princesses said:


> At the rate they are going on releasing Halloween info I afraid they won't get the decorations up until thanksgiving.



Haha, so true.

You'd think that they would have something by now. The anniversary is long gone, and there is nothing else spectacular going on until Halloween is there? You'd think they would be taking advantage of this moment!

Although maybe lack of information will keep the crowds lowered a bit! (that's just me wishing out loud, sorry!)


----------



## BELLEDOZER

IMHO you'd think that they would release some info for the DISer's who are going in late Sept to get them ready for their trips. It's hard to do further planning for anyone who's going if we don't have the info we need to make decisions about WOC, F! desert package, and lot's of other things that you have to make ressies for at least 30 days in advance. Let's all do the Halloweentime info boogies, and hope that they release the info soon, as enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> At the rate they are going on releasing Halloween info I afraid they won't get the decorations up until thanksgiving.



Very true.  Tomorrow is the 6-week point (until HalloweenTime begins).  Six weeks is not a long time at all.  It will fly by in no time.  You would think DLR would put out the full details at the 6-week point so people can decide if HalloweenTime looks exciting this year and start planning a trip!  Because really, all we know for sure at this point is...Mickey's Halloween Party, Halloween Screams fireworks at the MHP, Haunted Mansion Holiday and Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy overlays,  Happiest Haunts tour in October...and that's basically it.

We know nothing of what will be in DCA, if anything.  Where will the Villains photo spot be this year?  Still near IASW or somewhere else?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Just called to make my birthday reservation for PCH Grill, and asked about Ariel's Grotto WOC Packages for October, and they are still not taking them.

The girl was kind of rude about it actually. She said they just got permission to do September on Monday, so she doubted that October would be any time soon.


----------



## threecheers9980

I just called to make sure I had heard correctly that October 1st was the start date for the Happiest Haunts Tour because that's what I was told yesterday.  But today I was told that a specific date hasn't been set yet.  I'm very confused right now.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

threecheers9980 said:


> I just called to make sure I had heard correctly that October 1st was the start date for the Happiest Haunts Tour because that's what I was told yesterday.  But today I was told that a specific date hasn't been set yet.  I'm very confused right now.



I'm going to be REALLY mad if this is true. I don't understand why September people keep getting the short end of the stick. If they are going to officially start the Halloween Time season in September, then we should get the same Halloween events/activities available in October. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## iKristin

This Halloween junk is getting stressful...I can't believe they haven't finished planning all this stuff already!! They KNEW WOC was opening!!!


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I'm going to be REALLY mad if this is true. I don't understand why September people keep getting the short end of the stick. If they are going to officially start the Halloween Time season in September, then we should get the same Halloween events/activities available in October. That's just ridiculous.



I agree with you!  If I were planning things, I would make sure the September people got all the same stuff as the October people (with the exception of the MHP guests, who would get extra exclusive things), from the very beginning day of Halloween season to the very end.  The September people are certainly getting the short end of the stick.  It seems like DLR really, really wants to make HalloweenTime in October - I think that's how they are leaning.  But because of whatever reason - maybe to try to draw in crowds during off-peak season or to thin out crowds so they are not so heavily concentrated in October or whatever - they start the season early in September, which is great except for no HS fireworks, no option to do the MHP and possibly no Happiest Haunts Tour.  

As I said earlier, at this rate I am wondering if they will even bring out the giant Mickey pumpkin in September!  He was there in Septmber 2007 on opening weekend, but at this rate he may eventually become an October exclusive!


----------



## Belle Ella

Ugh. I made a vow after the debacle that was my failed-July-trip that I would not let anything get me down for my birthday/early Halloween trip. As information trickles in (and the fact that it's doing nothing more than _trickling_) it's becoming harder and harder not get upset. I don't want to believe that they will not be starting the Happy Haunts tour until October. What's the point in beginning the Halloween season in September if you're not going to have everything (minus MHP and what it's exlcusives) the whole season long?


----------



## WhtMagick

I'm getting really nervous about crowds! Planning aside, if the crowds are bad, it makes it so hard no matter how much planning I've done. What do you all think is going to happen the last week of October? We'll be there the Oct 24-29th. Not thinking of doing the party. It's just me and DH. Let me know?


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

maybe this is going to be a Hallowasn't! hehe just watched Pooh's Heffalump Halloween Movie... and they talked about Hallowasnt.


----------



## iKristin

Disneyland 2010...The year of Hallowasn't  I think this is the new title


----------



## srauchbauer

tinksdreamwishes said:


> maybe this is going to be a Hallowasn't! hehe just watched Pooh's Heffalump Halloween Movie... and they talked about Hallowasnt.



so funny we just got done watching that movie it's one of my favorites - thought it might put me in a more halloweeny mood.  But guess I'm already there since I'm pretty witchy about no info


----------



## threecheers9980

I ended up calling again because I wanted to know why I was told one thing yesterday and something else today.  The explanation I was given was that maybe the person I talked to yesterday thought I was talking about the Halloween Party.  I don't really believe that because I remember she specifically said "the ticket price isn't available yet."  I don't think she would have said that if she thought I was talking about the party since the ticket prices are available for the party. 

I think I'm just going to step back for now and just call them on September 1st, like I was originally told, lol.  But hopefully they'll release information before then.


----------



## Sherry E




----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I think tomorrow is the day... why??  Because every day the calendar has been updated to the day (9/27/10 was updated this Monday, 9/2810 on tuesday, and so forth.)  Until today... they still did not add today, and tomorrow they should be adding 10/1/10--the 1st MHP day... so come on Disney, give us our info tomorrow!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm starting to think I'll never be able to uncross ... everything!


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I think tomorrow is the day... why??  Because every day the calendar has been updated to the day (9/27/10 was updated this Monday, 9/2810 on tuesday, and so forth.)  Until today... they still did not add today, and tomorrow they should be adding 10/1/10--the 1st MHP day... so come on Disney, give us our info tomorrow!!!



Yep.  That's what I was saying last week or over the weekend.  I had a strong feeling it would be this week - specifically tomorrow or Monday.  But my main reasoning is that tomorrow is the 6-week mark until HalloweenTime starts, and DLR claims to release a lot of its info 6 weeks out (although this year I think they have just been dragging their heels on releasing more HalloweenTime stuff because they were scrambling to finalize details after deciding to move MHP over to DL).


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

Sherry E said:


> Yep.  That's what I was saying last week or over the weekend.  I had a strong feeling it would be this week - specifically tomorrow or Monday.  But my main reasoning is that tomorrow is the 6-week mark until HalloweenTime starts, and DLR claims to release a lot of its info 6 weeks out (although this year I think they have just been dragging their heels on releasing more HalloweenTime stuff because they were scrambling to finalize details after deciding to move MHP over to DL).



I hope you are right Sherry.  I can't contain the uberplanner in me much longer.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm so overplanned for both trips to the mouse that I'm coasting until the last month leading up to the trips. It would be nice if they started to release the remainder of the info, soon I hope. Have a great evening!

Trish


----------



## OKWDVCMagic

Subscribing. 

Great thread with a lot of info!


----------



## Sherry E

OKWDVCMagic said:


> Subscribing.
> 
> Great thread with a lot of info!



Welcome aboard!!

Even though we know some things about HalloweenTime at DLR 2010 thus far, we are still waiting for the detailed outline of the season's events, which should come from either the D23 website, the Disney Parks Blog or the Disneyland Resort website itself.  At this time last year, the bulk of info had already been out for a couple of weeks but due to whatever reason, it is slow to come out this year.  We _suspect_ it is probably because World of Color kind of threw the plans off a bit and with the decision to move the Halloween Party from California Adventure to Disneyland, we think that the Disney planners probably had to rethink their whole Halloween plan of action.

Right now we are at the 6-week mark.  Six weeks until HalloweenTime officially starts (which I cannot believe!).  DLR likes to release a lot of their info for entertainment at the 6-week point, so I'm hoping we are going to hear something later today or by Monday.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Today is my 60 day mark!!!  I'm not making PSs until the Oct 1st date is showing on the disneyland calendar though... hopefully today or tomorrow!!!  I often pick the 1st seating for my PSs, so I like to call as early as I can... come on with the info already!!!


----------



## iKristin

COME OOOOOON HALLOWASNT INFO!!! 71 days until my trip!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Looks like they are going to continue to keep us waiting. I was hoping to see Oct 1st up on the calendar today, so I can at least see what the hours are going to be on our first day in the parks. Guess not yet.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm 56 days out and counting, and am ticked that they PTB's at TDA still haven't released the info for at least the first couple days of Oct. What are they waiting for...Christmas???
I guess it's going to be a Hallowasn't at DL this year. Come on TDA at least give us a tiny amount of info so that we can start to plan our trips! Maybe some Halloween time info boogie will help!


----------



## mvf-m11c

BELLEDOZER said:


> I'm 56 days out and counting, and am ticked that they PTB's at TDA still haven't released the info for at least the first couple days of Oct. What are they waiting for...Christmas???
> I guess it's going to be a Hallowasn't at DL this year. Come on TDA at least give us a tiny amount of info so that we can start to plan our trips! Maybe some Halloween time info boogie will help!



LOL, I am only 55 days until my trip during Halloween season and still waiting on more info for HalloweenTime. I would like DL to give us the info and get ready to plan, but looks like not yet.


----------



## AmyPond

Was Candy Corn Acres located in the Bountiful Valley Farm area of DCA?

This blog entry says the BV Farm area will be closed starting September 7th.  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...tinues-with-goofy’s-sky-school-and-cars-land/

Does that mean no Candy Corn Acres decorations?!


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Was Candy Corn Acres located in the Bountiful Valley Farm area of DCA?
> 
> This blog entry says the BV Farm area will be closed starting September 7th.  http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...tinues-with-goofy’s-sky-school-and-cars-land/
> 
> Does that mean no Candy Corn Acres decorations?!



Well, it started out in the Sunshine Plaza area and then it moved over a bit in the last couple of years.  Or did it start elsewhere and then move over to the Sunshine Plaza?  I am totally blanking out now!  I think the Bountiful Valley Farm area is where all the Bug's Land stuff is (isn't that correct?).  They may have a hard time finding a place for poor ol' Candy Corn Acres in DCA this year because of the work they need to do.  Without CCA in DCA, there is pretty much no trace of HalloweenTime anywhere in that park!  I hope they find someplace to stick it!  Basically, they just need to set up the giant Candy Corn with Heimlich, and they need to be able to hang candy corn in the trees, and stick candy corn "plants" in the planters.  They should be able to find a spot for that!


----------



## zeitzeuge

Do we know how reliable this info is? 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/Disneyland/Events/Halloween.htm


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

zeitzeuge said:


> Do we know how reliable this info is?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/Disneyland/Events/Halloween.htm



Considering under DCA it mentions Mickey's Halloween Treat on Oct 3.....


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> I think the Bountiful Valley Farm area is where all the Bug's Land stuff is (isn't that correct?).



Yes, it is. The area around Farmers Market which you pass through when you go to Bugs Land. (Did I mention I suck at giving directions? )

But it's definitely not the area where Candy Corn Acres was.



zeitzeuge said:


> Do we know how reliable this info is?
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/Disneyland/Events/Halloween.htm




Seems like last year's info.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> Yes, it is. The area around Farmers Market which you pass through when you go to Bugs Land. (Did I mention I suck at giving directions? )
> 
> But it's definitely not the area where Candy Corn Acres was.
> 
> 
> Seems like last year's info.



Thanks, Vala, for confirming that!!  I didn't think BVF was the same area where CCA was, but my old, addled brain wasn't sure enough to be able to say with certainty!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Does information ever get put up on the weekends? Or are we all waiting until at least Monday now? 

The only thing I really want to know about right now, is when I can book for World Of Color. And if possible, where I can find the different characters in costume they keep talking about. I would love to get a picture with Mickey! And Stitch of course, if he happens to be out, but not sure about him.


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> Thanks, Vala, for confirming that!!  I didn't think BVF was the same area where CCA was, but my old, addled brain wasn't sure enough to be able to say with certainty!!



Okay good.  I asked on the blog too but didn't get a response.  I really hope they have some candy corn decorations in DCA.  I really love that kind of stuff and I've never seen Candy Corn Acres before.


----------



## jennifur25

Off topic but Mommy2PrincessAbby- every time I come back to this board because I am planning a trip, you are planning one for the same time- great minds think alike!   I went in May of 08 and May of 09 and we're planning a Halloween trip this year too LOL


----------



## SueTGGR

AmyPond said:


> Okay good.  I asked on the blog too but didn't get a response.  I really hope they have some candy corn decorations in DCA.  I really love that kind of stuff and I've never seen Candy Corn Acres before.


Amy, I was there last Oct and they had all kinds of plants growing candy corn versions of vegetables in Sunshine Plaza. What they do is use a lot of the space around the water play area (in Bug's Land) and make it a farm, as well. 

Come on info! 
    ​


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> Amy, I was there last Oct and they had all kinds of plants growing candy corn versions of vegetables in Sunshine Plaza. What they do is use a lot of the space around the water play area (in Bug's Land) and make it a farm, as well.
> 
> Come on info!
> ​



There are quite a few photos of those candy corn plants (and everything else) in this very thread!

Basically, just for anyone who hasn't seen it - Candy Corn acres is not that exciting in and of itself.  As I said earlier, you really just have the giant Candy Corn with the bite taken out of it by Heimlich, and Heimlich appears and disappears intermittently.  Then you have the different candy corn 'plants' and those are cute.  And there is some candy corn in the trees.  But it's not like there is a whole huge area you can wander around in with endless candy corn.  It's a limited area.  It's mainly supposed to be the big Halloween landmark for DCA, just like at Christmas there would be a tree, and in DL during HalloweenTime, there is the Mickey pumpkin.  Sometimes - but not always - there might be characters posing in front of the giant Candy Corn, like Chip, Dale, Goofy, Mickey, etc.  Sometimes there is just a PhotoPass person and no characters.

But without the giant Candy Corn in DCA, then there is nothing left to indicate that it's Halloween in that park.  So I think even if they had to move it to another spot in DCA, they would probably still have it or else they have no traces of Halloween in DCA at all.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

mmmmmmmmmmmmm I smell CANDY CORN!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

DisneyStitch626 said:


> And if possible, where I can find the different characters in costume they keep talking about. I would love to get a picture with Mickey! And Stitch of course, if he happens to be out, but not sure about him.



Last year Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, and I think Donald were all right on Main Street in costume. Mickey and Minnie were also doing photo ops over by TOT at DCA. Of course, things could be different this year, but that's where I saw them last year.


----------



## Belle Ella

I have to admit, I think the characters at HalloweenTime are what I'm most excited for ...


----------



## Tablefor5

did someone say candycorn...


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

jennifur25 said:


> Off topic but Mommy2PrincessAbby- every time I come back to this board because I am planning a trip, you are planning one for the same time- great minds think alike!   I went in May of 08 and May of 09 and we're planning a Halloween trip this year too LOL



LOL!!  That is too funny, I remember you too!!!  Cute pics in your siggy!


----------



## jennifur25

Thanks! They've already promised me that they'll let me take their picture in the chair again this time


----------



## Vala

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Last year Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, and I think Donald were all right on Main Street in costume. Mickey and Minnie were also doing photo ops over by TOT at DCA. Of course, things could be different this year, but that's where I saw them last year.



Mickey, Minnie, Goofy and Pluto were out during the day on Main Street, mostly at Town Square - Mad Hatter and Firehouse. Someone also reported seeing Chip and Dale in costume, but we never saw them costumed while we were there. 

Pluto's costume is really easy to overlook, it's just a violet collar. We were guessing they tried to make him look like a vampire?

During the Halloween party Mickey and Minnie were at TOT, that's right (and will change this year with the move to DLR). They were wearing the same costumes, just bright orange instead of the violet/maroon toned outfit of the day.

Those were the only characters we saw out in costume. At Candy Corn acres they all were wearing farmers' attire, does that count as costumes too?

I'm hoping that this year maybe they add Winnie the Pooh and friends or something.

We saw Stitch out only once, but that was on Sunshine Plaza and without costume.


----------



## srauchbauer

off to the Disney Store - I need a disney fix and since DL doesn't want to give us any information about Halloween I guess I will go shopping.


----------



## iKristin

This year they sure are being tighter with info...Last year it wasn't nearly this long. I already had the park hours and everything by now!!


----------



## Belle Ella

srauchbauer said:


> off to the Disney Store - I need a disney fix and since DL doesn't want to give us any information about Halloween I guess I will go shopping.



That's pretty much how I'm feeling right now!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

iKristin said:


> This year they sure are being tighter with info...Last year it wasn't nearly this long. I already had the park hours and everything by now!!



Ditto, we are all waiting for the info and I'm still waiting for the Oct park hours and schedule.


----------



## amamax2

jennifur25 said:


> Thanks! They've already promised me that they'll let me take their picture in the chair again this time



OK, I know this is completely off-topic, but every time I saw the pictures on your signature, for some reason I thought you had THREE sets of twins!  

Your boys are adorable and I love the tradition of the chair photo - it will be awesome to continue and get that picture when they are 18.


----------



## iKristin

I dislike you Disneyland...HALLOWASNT!!!


----------



## I'm mikey

iKristin said:


> I dislike you Disneyland...HALLOWASNT!!!



HALLOWASNT


----------



## srauchbauer

had a blast at the mall and the Disney store each kid got their halloween customes.  Kate decided to be Bell and lucky for us she fell in love with the nightly.  Keith really liked the Buzz jammies.  Halloween party then right to bed  Jeff and I both found Jack and Sally t-shirts to wear.


----------



## jennifur25

amamax2 said:


> OK, I know this is completely off-topic, but every time I saw the pictures on your signature, for some reason I thought you had THREE sets of twins!
> 
> Your boys are adorable and I love the tradition of the chair photo - it will be awesome to continue and get that picture when they are 18.



Oh goodness! Bite your tongue! LOL


----------



## funatdisney

Hello all! I haven't been on this thread for a while. I've been reading the super "disney at christmas" thread. Anyway, I went to DL yesterday for DD(15)'s birthday. We go every year and sometimes there are a few places that are decorated for Halloween. In the past, I have found an out of a way window already decked out for Halloween. I didn't find very much this year, but was able to find a few planters ready for the fall here and there. Here are some pics:
















Most of the flowers that were recently replanted were in yellow and orange Chrysanthemums like this at the Dumbo ride:






I was able to find Halloween pins. These were at pagoda-type pin wagon near the Paradise Pier in DCA.






Well there isn't much for the fall, but I thought I would post what I found.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Thank you for posting those pics! I really want that Tinkerbell Halloween pin.


----------



## AmyPond

Love the Candy Corn with Mickey ears pin!


----------



## iKristin

Yay!! The first signs of hallowasnt life!!!


----------



## Kristina

*FunatDisney *your pictures made me super happy ! Just thought you should know !


----------



## srauchbauer

FunatDisney you made my morning by posting pics of halloween stuff.  I guess we have not been forgotten.  I love that tink pin.


----------



## iKristin

still nothing on DL.com  Aren't we past six weeks til Oct 1?? They said six weeks....HALLOWASNT!!!


----------



## funatdisney

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Thank you for posting those pics! I really want that Tinkerbell Halloween pin.



Yes I thought of all the pins, I liked that one the best DD(12) got the spider pin. That one was cool, too.



AmyPond said:


> Love the Candy Corn with Mickey ears pin!



Got to love the candy corn pins. I think there were more candy corn type pins last year. The CM said that they are always there. I wonder if these are just open stock and were left over from last year.


*Kristina *and *srauchbauer* So happy I could make your mornings!! Thank you for appreciating my pics  I am going back next Thursday and I hope to see more signs of the fall and Halloween. One week can make a difference!


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> still nothing on DL.com  Aren't we past six weeks til Oct 1?? They said six weeks....HALLOWASNT!!!



No.  Friday was six weeks until HalloweenTime starts - meaning 6 weeks until 9/17.  We still have a ways to go until it's 6 weeks until 10/1.


----------



## OKWDVCMagic

Just starting to go through all the postings and pics. Great thread and a special thanks to DiznyGirl for all the great pics!


----------



## iKristin

Oh...I'm just jumping ahead cause I'm ready for some info


----------



## AmyPond

On pinpics I saw some cute Hidden Mickey CM candy corn pins.  I doubt we'll luck out and see any on CM lanyards on our trip, but you never know, I guess.


----------



## Sherry E

I want the Mickey candy corn pin and the Mickey pumpkin pin to go with my Mickey ghost pin that I got a couple of years ago)!!  A perfect set, I'd say.  (Uh-oh, the evil DSE - Disney Snowball Effect - is starting to take place and the merchandise wheels are a-spinnin' in my head!!)



By the way, Funatdisney - thanks for posting the great photos (both here and in the Christmas super thread)!!  At least the early, early traces of HalloweenTime are beginning to appear!!


----------



## I'm mikey

Park hours for october 1, 2 are now showing at http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/#monthly . not any other info, ONLY park hours.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

I'm mikey said:


> Park hours for october 1, 2 are now showing at http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/#monthly . not any other info, ONLY park hours.



Not even correct park hours since it has no mention of the Halloween Party on the 1st and that the park closes to the non MHP ticket holders at 7.........


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I want the Mickey candy corn pin and the Mickey pumpkin pin to go with my Mickey ghost pin that I got a couple of years ago)!!  A perfect set, I'd say.  (Uh-oh, the evil DSE - Disney Snowball Effect - is starting to take place and the merchandise wheels are a-spinnin' in my head!!)
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, Funatdisney - thanks for posting the great photos (both here and in the Christmas super thread)!!  At least the early, early traces of HalloweenTime are beginning to appear!!



You are welcome. After reading the Christmas super thread, I had enough of an idea on how to use Photobucket. Now I need to place a warning here: I just might get a little crazy with posting pics. It is really easy to do from Photobucket.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> You are welcome. After reading the Christmas super thread, I had enough of an idea on how to use Photobucket. Now I need to place a warning here: I just might get a little crazy with posting pics. It is really easy to do from Photobucket.



I think everyone will welcome your photos - both in this thread and in the Christmas thread!!  We all love photos!  Post away!  (Which reminds me - I think I have some more "vintage" DLR Christmas photos to add soon in that thread - I added some last week or so, and it may be time for more!)

I love Photobucket, except for the ridiculous amount of time it takes to actually upload the photos from my PC to my Photobucket account.  Once they are all loaded it's no problem, but the actual loading takes soooooooo long on my computer.  Otherwise, it's a very simple process!


----------



## AmyPond

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Not even correct park hours since it has no mention of the Halloween Party on the 1st and that the park closes to the non MHP ticket holders at 7.........



It annoys me that the park hours listed are NOT correct.


----------



## I'm mikey

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Not even correct park hours since it has no mention of the Halloween Party on the 1st and that the park closes to the non MHP ticket holders at 7.........


I noticed that.



AmyPond said:


> It annoys me that the park hours listed are NOT correct.


Me too.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I love Photobucket, except for the ridiculous amount of time it takes to actually upload the photos from my PC to my Photobucket account.  Once they are all loaded it's no problem, but the actual loading takes soooooooo long on my computer.  Otherwise, it's a very simple process!



I was thinking of you when I was waiting for the downloads. My DH is a software programmer and we have a T1 line to our house. I am spoiled, but still the download was a bit of a wait for me. I'm sure I shouldn't complain; yours is probably a longer wait then mine. I ended up opening another browser and playing Mah Jong to past the time. I did remember that you like to download one or two pics at a time. I ended up using that trick, too.

I don't know what I have of Halloween pics. I will have to see what I have. I _do_ plan to take lots of pics this Oct. for next year to keep this thread alive.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> (Which reminds me - I think I have some more "vintage" DLR Christmas photos to add soon in that thread - I added some last week or so, and it may be time for more!)



I love those pics!!! I think we are the around the same age. I remember wearing some of those styles Made me feel old.


----------



## funatdisney

I was able to find two pics from the 2006 Halloween Party. The rest were blurry. I only had a few from 2006, because that was the year we went to_ both _ DCA's party and the NSSMHP at the MK. I had lots from the Florida event. 






My DD was 8 in this picture. She liked to used the maps at both events.


----------



## canadadisney

Well... today was my day to make dining reservations. Now it seems like it is actually going to happen. I made a diner res. at Thunder Ranch and a breakfast at Goofy's. Goofy's is the only character b-fast that we haven't eaten at so I am looking foward to it. Next week we are going to tell the kids. We have had this trip booked since April and I am bursting at the seams waiting to tell them!


----------



## iKristin

Today is day 69!!! in the 60's now!!!  I just need this vacation so so badly


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sheesh, DH and I go to a fund raiser car show today, and there's 2 more pages than  this morning! At least they did release some ent dates, even though they're not correct. I haven't had a chance to check the site yet, but will in a couple of mins. Hopefully this is a sign that they will be releasing the remainder of the Halloween time info really soon.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am hoping tomorrow they will adjust those two dates and bring out all the info!!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Let's hope that they release the remainder of the Halloween time info tomorrow, or over the couple of days. Maybe some Halloween Time info boogie will help. Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm keeping my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 that tomorrow is the day!! Finally.

    ​


----------



## mom4princesses

Come on Disney......


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I have a gut feeling it will be tomorrow, if not sometime this week. I don't think they'd keep us all waiting too much longer.... I hope!


----------



## JaxsonsMom

It would make for a great Monday! Come on!


----------



## mvf-m11c

It would be nice to get the info.


----------



## MrsPinup

mvf-m11c said:


> It would be nice to get the info.




Hello neighbor  Just throwing this out there cause I am bored hahaha...but those dancing guys creep me out


----------



## spacemermaid

MrsPinup said:


> Hello neighbor  Just throwing this out there cause I am bored hahaha...but those dancing guys creep me out




Seconded...they are utterly horrifying, especially with "Straight Up" by Paula Abdul playing on the radio next to me right now...they kind of synch up to the music   

Seriously, though...Disneyland needs to post their hours/schedule for October!


----------



## Sherry E

If you guys have been following along on this thread for a while, you know that the dancing guys  are officially called the Creepy Dancing Guys and they are the mascots for the "HalloweenTime Information Boogie"!  

I chose that emoticon guy long ago to represent the Boogie because they _are_ creepy - and it's a Halloween thread, so 'creepy' fits!  I figure, who better to do a creepy boogie for us than the Creepy Dancing Guy (even though he isn't always effective at getting the info we need)?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Still nothing????


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Still nothing????



Nothing that I've seen.  And I was thinking the same thing you were, Andrea - if not this past Friday then today we would have the full HalloweenTime info.  And so far today...nothing.  I mean, what is the deal here?  Last year there was a full press release of the whole outline for the HalloweenTime activities and highlights on July 18th!!!  And HalloweenTime didn't even begin until 9/25!!!  Now we are less than 6 weeks from the start date of the season and we really only know a few things.  I want to make sure that the September people have not been deprived of anything else before I make my final decision whether to go in September or October!

I'm guessing that DLR had to restructure their HalloweenTime plans when they decided to move the party to DL, but this is just crazy business now!!  Get it together, DLR!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sherry E said:


> Nothing that I've seen.  And I was thinking the same thing you were, Andrea - if not this past Friday then today we would have the full HalloweenTime info.  And so far today...nothing.  I mean, what is the deal here?  Last year there was a full press release of the whole outline for the HalloweenTime activities and highlights on July 18th!!!  And HalloweenTime didn't even begin until 9/25!!!  Now we are less than 6 weeks from the start date of the season and we really only know a few things.  I want to make sure that the September people have not been deprived of anything else before I make my final decision whether to go in September or October!
> 
> I'm guessing that DLR had to restructure their HalloweenTime plans when they decided to move the party to DL, but this is just crazy business now!!  Get it together, DLR!




Well I was thinking that since they posted the first two days of Oct (though not correct) and that's officially the start of the MHP, that maybe they were prepairing to add the rest of the information today. Nothing has been adjusted yet on those two days, so maybe, just maybe, there will still be something added today.


----------



## AmyPond

I wonder if DCA will stay open later than 10pm on October 1st (since there will be a party going on at DL.)


----------



## Belle Ella

Wow. Anybody noticer we're nearing 2,000 posts? And still no sight of the news we're waiting for!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

And most of the 2000 posts have been us complaining and hoping for new information! 

At least for the last month or so anyways, lol.


----------



## mvf-m11c

DisneyStitch626 said:


> And most of the 2000 posts have been us complaining and hoping for new information!
> 
> At least for the last month or so anyways, lol.



LOL  That is hilarious that all the posts we been putting on this thread is about the info.

At least DL got the time schedule for the first two days of October. Not as a big surprise to all of us of what the hours would be on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## spacemermaid

Sherry E said:


> If you guys have been following along on this thread for a while, you know that the dancing guys  are officially called the Creepy Dancing Guys and they are the mascots for the "HalloweenTime Information Boogie"!
> 
> I chose that emoticon guy long ago to represent the Boogie because they _are_ creepy - and it's a Halloween thread, so 'creepy' fits!  I figure, who better to do a creepy boogie for us than the Creepy Dancing Guy (even though he isn't always effective at getting the info we need)?



Thanks for explaining...I'm glad that others find Creepy Dancing Guy creepy, and that it's not just me "not getting" why others find him cute.


----------



## srauchbauer

totally off subject (sorry) but don't you hate when you cook a nice meal and DH eats so fast you don't have a conversation because he wants to get the grass cut.  DD and DS don't eat any of it just slide it around their plate.   So frustrating guess I will enjoy the apple pie by myself tonight.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I couldn't agree with you more. There's nothing  worse than making a nice dinner and having it gone within a couple of mins. Same thing with Thanksgiving dinner. Prep for 2 days, gone in 15 mins.


----------



## srauchbauer

BELLEDOZER said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. There's nothing  worse than making a nice dinner and having it gone within a couple of mins. Same thing with Thanksgiving dinner. Prep for 2 days, gone in 15 mins.



then to top it off DS just came in and said he was hungry.  Told him it's a long time until breakfast or he could go eat his dinner that i put in the frig.


----------



## funatdisney

srauchbauer said:


> then to top it off DS just came in and said he was hungry.  Told him it's a long time until breakfast or he could go eat his dinner that i put in the frig.



 I can so relate. 

Today is fend for yourself day. I'm feeling a little under the weather, so the family is on their own.


----------



## McNic

Where o where can the Halloweentime info be?


----------



## Belle Ella

Seiously?! I'm tired of waking up each morning thinking "today will be the day". ARGH.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

DITTO! Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## fhtpdw20

August 15 is my 60 day mark.  So no info by then, I begin showing my displeasure with $$$$$$$$$$$$$.  I generally schedule one sit down meal a day.  No info = no adr x 3 adults = counter service the entire trip or maybe leaving Disney and seeing what is outside the park.  Also on the chopping block will be souveniers, Fantasmic dessert, Happy Haunts, Walk in Walt's Footsteps, and Welcome to Disneyland tours x 3 adults.  Disney can do the math.  By the way I emailed a link to this thread to Disney last Thursday night.  Still no answer.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

fhtpdw20 said:


> By the way I emailed a link to this thread to Disney last Thursday night.  Still no answer.



Oh snap! You go!


----------



## Sherry E

fhtpdw20 said:


> August 15 is my 60 day mark.  So no info by then, I begin showing my displeasure with $$$$$$$$$$$$$.  I generally schedule one sit down meal a day.  No info = no adr x 3 adults = counter service the entire trip or maybe leaving Disney and seeing what is outside the park.  Also on the chopping block will be souveniers, Fantasmic dessert, Happy Haunts, Walk in Walt's Footsteps, and Welcome to Disneyland tours x 3 adults.  Disney can do the math.  *By the way I emailed a link to this thread to Disney last Thursday night*.  Still no answer.



Oh, that's hilarious, fhtpdw20!!  Well, I hope that DLR sees that in the midst of all of our frustration over the delay in Halloween details, we all have a great love for DLR and for HalloweenTime at DLR.  I hope they don't only see the complaints! 

But seriously, this is crazy talk now... I have been going back and forth on whether or not to make a September DLR sojourn or an October DLR sojourn, and there are pros and cons to both.  My final decision was going to be influenced by the full Halloween details/agenda so I can see if there is anything else that September folks will be deprived of (other than the MHP, the HS fireworks, possibly the Happiest Haunts Tour and Toy Story Midway Mania).  The season begins on 9/17 - let's get a move on!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Well I've been watching disneyland.com and the Disney Park Blogs site (i'm not sure where else to look), and still see nothing about Halloween! 

Really all I really want at this moment, is to know when I can book my WOC Ariel's Grotto package! Can't they at least put the hours for WOC up????

All the other stuff would be great to know too! Hours for Fantasmic! and Fireworks would be nice.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Well I've been watching disneyland.com and the Disney Park Blogs site (i'm not sure where else to look), and still see nothing about Halloween!
> 
> Really all I really want at this moment, is to know when I can book my WOC Ariel's Grotto package! Can't they at least put the hours for WOC up????
> 
> All the other stuff would be great to know too! Hours for Fantasmic! and Fireworks would be nice.



Only a guess, but times for these events don't fluctuate too much...

Fantasmic! 9:05 and 10:30 Fri-Sun in Sept. and Sat-Sun in October except Halloween night (since MHP is on Fridays)

Fireworks 9:30 Friday-Sun in Sept. and Sat-Sun in October, plus MHP nights.

WOC 8:15 on weekdays (maybe later on MHP nights if DCA is open later) and 9 & 10:15 on weekends (maybe a 3rd show on Fridays of MHP nights)


----------



## fhtpdw20

Ouch! The difference between us Sherri is that your local and have the opportunity for multiple visits.  I am in the Midwest so this is a one-time shot.  California is so much more expensive than WDW. I have been working 60 hour weeks to splurge.  What I am spending now is on par with 3 day park/4 day cruise package on New Years at WDW.   I am not encouraged by "Oh we don't have a clue what we are doing" responses.  By my calculations I will be saving around $1500.00 in tour and meal costs alone.  Disney is a business and money as they say talks.  Will that piddley amount matter to them?  NO.  But I happen to be a person who puts her money where her mouth is.  My only vote is with $$$.   I guess I am not ready for the stereotypical laid back lifestyle of CA.  I am a Midwestern "getter done" type of individual.  I do know this will be the ONLY trip to DL I ever schedule.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

I agree. We are SO much more $$ out here in the Cali parks. Even as far as DVC points are concerned. Our hotel/resorts, which aren't as cool or elaborate, cost way more in points and/or cash. It sucks. To save on rooms I have to spend on airfare so I don't make it out to WDW as often as I would love. Also, factor in the ex-hubby. I have to get his permission to take DD anywhere. So that's always a little scary. I am so freaked that at the last minute he'll pull something before the Xmas trip I have planned to WDW.


----------



## Sherry E

fhtpdw20 said:


> Ouch! The difference between us Sherri is that your local and have the opportunity for multiple visits.  I am in the Midwest so this is a one-time shot.  California is so much more expensive than WDW. I have been working 60 hour weeks to splurge.  What I am spending now is on par with 3 day park/4 day cruise package on New Years at WDW.   I am not encouraged by "Oh we don't have a clue what we are doing" responses.  By my calculations I will be saving around $1500.00 in tour and meal costs alone.  Disney is a business and money as they say talks.  Will that piddley amount matter to them?  NO.  But I happen to be a person who puts her money where her mouth is.  My only vote is with $$$.   I guess I am not ready for the stereotypical laid back lifestyle of CA.  I am a Midwestern "getter done" type of individual.  I do know this will be the ONLY trip to DL I ever schedule.



fhtpdw20 - I may not be planning 'once in a lifetime' trips, but I actually do not have opportunities for multiple visits (at least not like what it may seem), as you said, regardless of where I live.  It may seem like that to you, but it's not the case.  I don't have an AP.  I am without a car.  I have had major money issues since I lost my 14-year job a couple of years ago (and even before that, really) and it's very hard for me to get back to DLR at any time.  I did not go to DLR between 2002 and 2006 because of these issues.  I also didn't go between 1996 and 1999 for basically the same reasons.

So believe me when I say that when I make a plan for any kind of DLR trip, it is a big, big deal and I am very lucky to go and to be able to pull it all together - even if just for a day trip.  I may live geographically closer than you do to DLR, but it's as big a deal to me as if I lived out of state.  Trust me on that.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I find it way too expensive to travel to WDW from where I live. Our family of 4 can drive to DL over 3 days (around 1100 miles), and stay at HOJO"s. A 2 week trip driving to DL and a leisurely drive back over 15 days for us is close to $6000CDN. For us to fly to WDW we are at the mercy of the airlines, and between, hotel, air fare, hopper passes, food, and souvies we are looking at close to $10,000CDN. When you are on a tight budget, it makes it more difficult to plan for WDW. After the Feb trip I intend to take a year off from planning trips to the mouse, then slowly start to plan for a trip to WDW around 4 to 5 years from now.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

The Mexican Riviera cruises out of LA will be a nice alternative for us soon. No airfare, plus your food is included in the price. 

Belledozer, they'll have some out of Vancouver Summer of 2011 headed up to Alaska.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Thanks for the info about the Alaska Cruises. We are on a very tight budget at the moment, as we owe the gov't alot of capital gains after we moved into our rental property last year. If it wasn't for me saving my butt off for both trips, we couldn't afford the trip to DL in Feb. I tend to be the saver and bargain shopper in the family. DH relies on me to save money for future trips. If I save at least 2/3rds of the cost of the trips, it lessens the burden to come up with the remainder of the money. I intend to after the Feb trip to buy some Christmas food hampers for the family. Then start to get serious about saving for the next trip towards the end of next year. But I will probably start to pull money aside after the Feb trip in small amounts. I've got a USD account that I can buy and dump USD into for a future trip.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

BELLEDOZER said:


> I find it way too expensive to travel to WDW from where I live. Our family of 4 can drive to DL over 3 days (around 1100 miles), and stay at HOJO"s. A 2 week trip driving to DL and a leisurely drive back over 15 days for us is close to $6000CDN. For us to fly to WDW we are at the mercy of the airlines, and between, hotel, air fare, hopper passes, food, and souvies we are looking at close to $10,000CDN. When you are on a tight budget, it makes it more difficult to plan for WDW. After the Feb trip I intend to take a year off from planning trips to the mouse, then slowly start to plan for a trip to WDW around 4 to 5 years from now.



I know what you mean. We are planning our first trip to WDW next fall. I decided to stay offsite in a condo instead of taking advantage of the WDW onsite perks for A LOT more $$$. Luckily I found condos that were close to the parks (we have fireworks view from our balcony), very highly recommended, and at an incredible rate ($399/wk in October!).


----------



## JH87

How busy is the park in mid october, on a weekend?
a friend and i are thinking about maybe going this october, around the 15th.
also, what is weather typically like at this time of year?
im excited to see all the halloween stuff!!  especially haunted mansion!!


----------



## lisah0711

Subscribing.  Just booked a surprise trip for DS 10/7-10/10 at DLH.  No room at the inn for VGC on DVC points


----------



## AmyPond

fhtpdw20 said:


> Ouch! The difference between us Sherri is that your local and have the opportunity for multiple visits.  I am in the Midwest so this is a one-time shot.  California is so much more expensive than WDW. I have been working 60 hour weeks to splurge.  What I am spending now is on par with 3 day park/4 day cruise package on New Years at WDW.   I am not encouraged by "Oh we don't have a clue what we are doing" responses.  By my calculations I will be saving around $1500.00 in tour and meal costs alone.  Disney is a business and money as they say talks.  Will that piddley amount matter to them?  NO.  But I happen to be a person who puts her money where her mouth is.  My only vote is with $$$.   I guess I am not ready for the stereotypical laid back lifestyle of CA.  I am a Midwestern "getter done" type of individual.  I do know this will be the ONLY trip to DL I ever schedule.



Whereabouts in the Midwest are you?

Disneyland trips tend to be a bit LESS expensive for us.  Mainly because our stay in CA is typically shorter than our stay in FL for WDW.  Our hotel at WDW was $82 a night (on site) but at Disneyland we got a rate of $50 a night (off site.)  I also think the food is cheaper at Disneyland (but maybe it just seems that way to me.)

Airfare to CA and FL are about the same for us.  And the drive time is about the same too.


----------



## AmyPond

They changed the park hours for Friday October 1st on the official site.  Now it says - 

Disneyland 8am - 7pm
DCA is 10am - 10pm


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

AmyPond said:


> They changed the park hours for Friday October 1st on the official site.  Now it says -
> 
> Disneyland 8am - 7pm
> DCA is 10am - 10pm



You beat me to it!!!  I was going to say: There is some movement on the calendar (wondered what was up, when it took a long time to load!)  At least the hours look correct now...


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> You beat me to it!!!  I was going to say: There is some movement on the calendar (wondered what was up, when it took a long time to load!)  At least the hours look correct now...



Movement is a good thing!  Hopefully someone there behind the scenes at the DLR website will keep on a-movin' and give us the rest of the info that we all want.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Movement is a good thing!  Hopefully someone there behind the scenes at the DLR website will keep on a-movin' and give us the rest of the info that we all want.



I'm keeping my figners crossed and trying not to get my hopes up all at the same time


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I'm keeping my figners crossed and trying not to get my hopes up all at the same time



Ditto.  At this point it's just getting silly that there are not more details out about the season.  Heck, it's only 3 months until the Christmas season begins at DLR, for corn's sake!  Maybe we will find out about HalloweenTime after the holidays begin on 11/12!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Ditto.  At this point it's just getting silly that there are not more details out about the season.  Heck, it's only 3 months until the Christmas season begins at DLR, for corn's sake!  Maybe we will find out about HalloweenTime after the holidays begin on 11/12!!



It feels that way sometimes, huh?

Sigh.

But it's not like we didn't know that waiting would be a possibility. I just didn't think it would be this long. I'm getting closer to the 30's in my countdown. . Oiy.


----------



## fhtpdw20

Sherri- Sorry if I offended you.  Being in your backyard, I assumed it to be easier than locking in flights and special CA discounts.  You are right though, we all take our planning very much to heart.

AmyPond- I am in Ohio.

I just wish they would align their posting of hours/entertainment to match the advance reservation policy.  It seems to me that they should have thought about how WOC would affect the holiday seasons way before the opening.  There is very little turn around time between the Halloween and Christmas seasons.  Maybe they are planning them together.  Halloween will be the shake down cruise to work out the kinks for the Christmas season.


----------



## Sherry E

fhtpdw20 said:


> Sherri- Sorry if I offended you.  Being in your backyard, I assumed it to be easier than locking in flights and special CA discounts.  You are right though, we all take our planning very much to heart.



Oh, don't worry about it.  No offense taken at all.  I realize that there are lots of folks who are locals (much more local than I am) who do go to DLR often or can go multiple times in a year, or a month, or even in a week, so people who live out of state or out of the country think that we can all do that.  I think I am definitely one of the exceptions.  Living 45 minutes away from DLR without a car feels like I am living in another state!!  In fact, there are many folks on the DIS who live in other states who get to DLR much more than I do, believe it or not.  All the folks who have followed along with me on my Trip Report for the last couple of years (it's one of those ongoing mega-TR's that many of us have) know the struggles I have had to make it to DLR - even for a day - but I wouldn't expect anyone else to know that, of course!!


----------



## McNic

The website says something like "Check back in the summer of 2010" Hello DL... summer is almost over  Boo to the waiting game...at least we have each other


----------



## mvf-m11c

We are all getting annoyed by DLR not posting the info. Just like the pp said that summer is almost over and no info yet.


----------



## Sherry E

This has gone past when last year's info was released, so something is definitely amiss.  Even if it is not time for them to put up the cool Halloween mini-site yet, with the nifty graphics and sound effects and things, they could still put out the press release thingy and tell us if the darn Candy Corn Acres will be returning to DCA!

I think DLR should just tell us the truth and say, "Check back after the holiday season is over in January 2011 and then we will have your HalloweenTime info for you!"


----------



## NorCalPrincess

I keep checking this thread everyday hoping, wishing, dreaming....and still nothing. I am in the unhappiest place on earth



I went ahead and bought tickets for the MHP on the 12th.  My mom let me know that it is officially 62 days until we are at DL. I can smell pirates already . 

So its just me and my mom and I think we are going as witches (good ones of course ) I still feel kind of weird dressing up though as I am celebrating my 36th bday while we are there. Are there alot of adults with no children dressed up? What about going to the treat stations? I have two hungry teenagers at home that would like me to bring some treats back.  I know that people have said there is no problems and many people do it. I am just wondering if we will get wierd looks from people.


----------



## canadadisney

NorCalPrincess said:


> I keep checking this thread everyday hoping, wishing, dreaming....and still nothing. I am in the unhappiest place on earth
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and bought tickets for the MHP on the 12th.  My mom let me know that it is officially 62 days until we are at DL. I can smell pirates already .
> 
> So its just me and my mom and I think we are going as witches (good ones of course ) I still feel kind of weird dressing up though as I am celebrating my 36th bday while we are there. Are there alot of adults with no children dressed up? What about going to the treat stations? I have two hungry teenagers at home that would like me to bring some treats back.  I know that people have said there is no problems and many people do it. I am just wondering if we will get wierd looks from people.



I am 36 too. I will be with my 2 kids and I promise I won't be giving you any wierd looks!!!


----------



## funatdisney

NorCalPrincess said:


> What about going to the treat stations? I have two hungry teenagers at home that would like me to bring some treats back.  I know that people have said there is no problems and many people do it. I am just wondering if we will get wierd looks from people.



No problem. I see lots of dressed up and not dressed up (me) go to the candy stations and pick up treats. My kids go to MHP, but they don't hang out _with _me, so I am usually with DH or by myself. Since I can't trick at treat at home (it just seems weird), MHP is the only time I can, and not feel weird. I have a blast trick or treating. Go and have fun!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I think I am definitely one of the exceptions.  Living 45 minutes away from DLR without a car feels like I am living in another state!!  In fact, there are many folks on the DIS who live in other states who get to DLR much more than I do, believe it or not.  All the folks who have followed along with me on my Trip Report for the last couple of years (it's one of those ongoing mega-TR's that many of us have) know the struggles I have had to make it to DLR - even for a day - but I wouldn't expect anyone else to know that, of course!!



Sherry, LA is right on my way to DLR. I could pick you up, and we can go together. Just PM me when you need a fix. I would be happy to take you and spend the day at DL with you Really!


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, they sure better have something up before the actual last day of summer: September 21!! That'd be a week after Halloweentime begins  And 2 days before I get there.

Man, I'm gonna get myself in so much trouble. I took a look at the days I have off for my vacation and I start on the 22nd. With that on the HoJo's ET rate do you have any idea how tempted I am to add one more night to my stay and drive down that night and wake up rested for my first morning. Add in switching things around to include 2 character meals and I feel like I'm digging myself a shallow grave.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> No problem. I see lots of dressed up and not dressed up (me) go to the candy stations and pick up treats. My kids go to MHP, but they don't hang out _with _me, so I am usually with DH or by myself. Since I can't trick at treat at home (it just seems weird), MHP is the only time I can, and not feel weird. I have a blast trick or treating. Go and have fun!



I kind of feel the same way, but I don't think I had put it into words like you just said it, and what you said makes sense.  (I'll explain in a moment.)

When my friend and I did the TOTP (when it was still the TOTP and not the MHP) in DCA in 10/2008, we had no kids with us and we were not in costume at all.  And we got candy!  We got no weird looks.  I would expect the non-costumed folks to get more looks than the ones in costume, but no one paid any attention.  There were other folks with kids who were not in costume at all, and there were adults walking around without kids, both in costume and not in costume.  There were all kinds of groups of people there.  No one was really paying attention to anyone else unless they had a really cool costume.

Now I just realized, as Funatdisney said, Disneyland/DLR is the one place where I _can_ trick or treat!  At DLR we can all be kids again for a brief time, and part of that fun involves collecting candy!  It was something I had not done since childhood and it was kind of fun to do it again two years ago!  I would never trick or treat here in the real world, nor would I want to unless I was taking children from door to door to do it, but somehow, all things seem possible at DLR and you can be a kid and do fun things you wouldn't ordinarily do without being frowned upon!!


----------



## funatdisney

Do they have Magic Morning Hours everyday now? The new calendar on their website is hard for me to get use to.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Sherry, LA is right on my way to DLR. I could pick you up, and we can go together. Just PM me when you need a fix. I would be happy to take you and spend the day at DL with you Really!



  That's very sweet.  Thank you so much!


----------



## mika911

How crazy would it be to go on the Halloween night?

Any idea on ride waits and whatnot?  I'm guessing there would be no fast pass, so how long would you have to wait for a popular attraction?  Are fewer people in Disneyland than on a regular night?

Thanks!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I kind of feel the same way, but I don't think I had put it into words like you just said it, and what you said makes sense.  (I'll explain in a moment.)
> 
> When my friend and I did the TOTP (when it was still the TOTP and not the MHP) in DCA in 10/2008.  We had no kids with us and we were not in costume at all.  And we got candy!  We got no weird looks.  I would expect the non-costumed folks to get more looks than the ones in costume, but no one paid any attention.  There were other folks with kids who were not in costume at all, and there were adults walking around without kids, both in costume and not in costume.  There were all kinds of groups of people there.  No one was really paying attention to anyone else unless they had a really cool costume.
> 
> Now I just realized, as Funatdisney said, Disneyland/DLR is the one place where I _can_ trick or treat!  At DLR we can all be kids again for a brief time, and part of that fun involves collecting candy!  It was something I had not done since childhood and it was kind of fun to do it again two years ago!  I would never trick or treat here in the real world, nor would I want to unless I was taking children from door to door to do it, but somehow, all things seem possible at DLR and you can be a kid and do fun things you wouldn't ordinarily do without being frowned upon!!



Exactly. Because I have kids and they are getting older every year (darn things just got to grow up), I began to realize last year that the Halloween Party is the *only* place I can trick or treat. I can be a kid and that is why I like to go every year and plan to go every year hence.


----------



## NorCalPrincess

Thank you all for making me feel better. Halloween is my favorite holiday, I decorate like crazy. I am excited to be at my favorite place celebrating my birthday at my favorite time of the year.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, I wish I could actually be there in September and get to go to the MHP!


----------



## PirateJoey

also are masks allowed for adults?


----------



## McNic

Heck yeah I'm dressing up. I'm in my late twenties and my sis in her mid twenties and we are pumped for the party. We are going as the Queen of Hearts and her as Alice. And we will def. be going trick or treating. Like everyone's said, you can't do it at home, so take full advantage and even if people give you weird looks (which they totally won't) who cares! You won't ever see them again!


----------



## funatdisney

PirateJoey said:


> also are masks allowed for adults?



They usually give you a bag, which advertises some movie or something or other to with Disney. Did they give us small orange bags or was that MNSSHP? I remember that the bags were small, but really they are not. You could bring your own bag though.

IHere is a quote from the website about masks: "Guests may wear masks. However, masks must not obstruct vision and eyes must be visible at all times."


----------



## spacemermaid

Sherry E said:


> I kind of feel the same way, but I don't think I had put it into words like you just said it, and what you said makes sense.  (I'll explain in a moment.)
> 
> When my friend and I did the TOTP (when it was still the TOTP and not the MHP) in DCA in 10/2008, we had no kids with us and we were not in costume at all.  And we got candy!  We got no weird looks.  I would expect the non-costumed folks to get more looks than the ones in costume, but no one paid any attention.  There were other folks with kids who were not in costume at all, and there were adults walking around without kids, both in costume and not in costume.  There were all kinds of groups of people there.  No one was really paying attention to anyone else unless they had a really cool costume.
> 
> Now I just realized, as Funatdisney said, Disneyland/DLR is the one place where I _can_ trick or treat!  At DLR we can all be kids again for a brief time, and part of that fun involves collecting candy!  It was something I had not done since childhood and it was kind of fun to do it again two years ago!  I would never trick or treat here in the real world, nor would I want to unless I was taking children from door to door to do it, but somehow, all things seem possible at DLR and you can be a kid and do fun things you wouldn't ordinarily do without being frowned upon!!




Wait, you mean grownups, even without kids, can trick or treat MHP?!? This information is making me strongly reconsider my decision to NOT buy a ticket for MHP! What kind of candy do they give out? Disney candy or just "standard issue" trick or treat candy? Between being able to see the Haloween fireworks & the novelty of trick or treating as an adult, I think I may end up going!


----------



## Sherry E

spacemermaid said:


> Wait, you mean grownups, even without kids, can trick or treat MHP?!? This information is making me strongly reconsider my decision to NOT buy a ticket for MHP! What kind of candy do they give out? Disney candy or just "standard issue" trick or treat candy? Between being able to see the Haloween fireworks & the novelty of trick or treating as an adult, I think I may end up going!



Oh yes, Spacemermaid!  Trick or treating is for everyone at the MHP, kids or no kids, young and old!!

I don't know if the candy selection has changed any in the last 2 years, but when I was there in 2008 I got the standard Hershey miniatures, Nestle Crunch miniatures, Mr. Goodbar, Ghirardelli miniatures, M&M's, Reese's, Snickers, Three Musketeers, Tootsie Pops and Tootsie Rolls - pretty much all the standard issue Halloween candy.  They were also giving out healthy treats at certain treat stations - like wrapped apple slices and things like that.


----------



## funatdisney

spacemermaid said:


> What kind of candy do they give out? Disney candy or just "standard issue" trick or treat candy?



Snack size chocolate pieces (Ghirardelli Chocolate, Milky Way) , soft chews and hard candy. They also give out raisins and one year they had apples. There must be more healthy offerings I just can't remember them.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

mika911 said:


> How crazy would it be to go on the Halloween night?
> 
> Any idea on ride waits and whatnot?  I'm guessing there would be no fast pass, so how long would you have to wait for a popular attraction?  Are fewer people in Disneyland than on a regular night?
> 
> Thanks!



Halloween night will be different this year, as the trick-or-treat party is at DL instead of DCA, so the crowds at DL should be lighter than in the past, but you'll need to buy the special tickets!


----------



## JH87

what are crowds typically like on a weekend in mid-october?


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

NorCalPrincess said:


> I still feel kind of weird dressing up though as I am celebrating my 36th bday while we are there. Are there alot of adults with no children dressed up? What about going to the treat stations? I have two hungry teenagers at home that would like me to bring some treats back.  I know that people have said there is no problems and many people do it. I am just wondering if we will get wierd looks from people.



Our group of adults......


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

A random family....


----------



## spacemermaid

Sherry E & funatdisney: thanks for the info!


----------



## iKristin

Hallowasnt needs info!!!


----------



## Vala

NorCalPrincess said:


> Are there alot of adults with no children dressed up? What about going to the treat stations? I have two hungry teenagers at home that would like me to bring some treats back.  I know that people have said there is no problems and many people do it. I am just wondering if we will get wierd looks from people.



I dressed up one night in 2008 and didn't another night. Last year I didn't dress up because I was using a scooter and thought it was better if I handled this right and didn't have to worry about handling a costume. Got no weird looks at all.

This year I plan on being a chipmunk one night. 

If my friend who's doing the sewing gets things done on time we'll be doing a Princess and the Frog group one night. A male friend will be Facilier, his little sister the Frog, another friend Charlotte and her daughter Tiana. I'm down for Mama Odie. Still trying to find out if the glasses count as mask.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Little bags of carrotts! Fruit leather and raisins in 2008! and apple slices.
I dressed as Indie and my friend only wore a spider hat. We walked down Grizzle Trail and she saw reeses peanut butter cups and asked the person giving them out if she could have one of those and they topped off her bag with like 10!
You are paying for the ticket and I think they expect you to trick or treat and in most cases you wont see these people again so I wouldnt worry about it and just t and t to your hearts content!
As for the size of the bag, its about the size of a small gift bag and at first I thought it was small but I couldnt believe the amount of candy it held.
We had to leave a lot of our candy in the room for housekeeping because we were flying and just didnt have room for all of it.
It is the regular Halloween haul.
DVC were giving out little packets of pirate themed temp tatoos.

"All good things come to those who wait", so keep positive and maybe they will have something really good planned!


----------



## srauchbauer

PirateJoey said:


> also are masks allowed for adults?



they do pass out bags - but we bring our own.  We use the little bags for Trick or Treats then dump the little bag into the bigger bags.


----------



## funatdisney

Arizona Rita said:


> Fruit leather



 Isn't that accurate!


----------



## iKristin

I asked for specific candy if I saw it  They had no problem giving me what I asked for! I just knew I wouldn't eat the raisins


----------



## srauchbauer

iKristin said:


> I asked for specific candy if I saw it  They had no problem giving me what I asked for! I just knew I wouldn't eat the raisins



we did the same thing DD hates nuts so whenever we saw candy with nuts we asked for something else.

I always asked for the more adult candy aka candy bars  never had a problem.

DH and I loved Trick or Treating at Disney, since you feel like a kid there you might as well be able to act like one every-so-often.


----------



## mom4princesses

*Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort*
Check back in summer 2010 for details. 

Okay Disney summer is over (well summer vacation that is) so lets get on with it.  We are all waiting.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Well, I was expecting the dumb calendar to be updated through my 1st day at the parks today, and nothing... in fact really nothing added after Sept 6th... where is Aladdin on the calendar??  I really hope it will be running at least a little when I am there...


----------



## SueTGGR

I am trying to find the picture I had of my son's haul in 2008. Any of you who have not gone before, I suggest you take a pillow case or something that will be bigger than the bag they give you. As soon as the free bag got a little heavy we dumped it into the pillowcase. I think this year I will bring a backpack as the pillow case was very heavy by the end of the night! It kept slipping out of my grip. It didn't help that my son was dressed as Darth Vader and kept using the "force" whenever he saw Dots. One station they must have thrown in 15 or so of them in a "panic" to him using the force!  Got to love the cast members that work the stations those nights. 
Lets keep our fingers crossed! Plus, I am STILL waiting for excursions for our January Cruise to Mexico. It is such a pain in my planning heart to not have anything to plan with. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## Sherry E

Great photos, EnchantedPlayroom!!

SueTGGR - didn't you just have a birthday?  I thought I recalled that you said in a previous post that your birthday was coming up.  If so - belated Happy Birthday!!

My trick or treat bag from the TOTP in 2008 had some sort of boring Tinkerbell advertisement on it.  I agree the bag can hold more than you think it can.  But we didn't stop at all the treat stations though.  We stopped at a good number of them and the CM's were pretty generous with what they handed out.  If we had stopped at all of the stations and they kept giving that much candy, I don't think the bag could have held all of the loot.  It's probably a good diea to have a back-up bag or carrying method just in case.  Although, for all I know, the CM's probably give out less candy now! 

I know I was a bit disappointed because I was hoping that the TOTP bag would at least have a festive Halloween photo on it - but no luck!


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> Ditto.  At this point it's just getting silly that there are not more details out about the season.  Heck, it's only 3 months until the Christmas season begins at DLR, for corn's sake!  Maybe we will find out about HalloweenTime after the holidays begin on 11/12!!



"for corn's sake"  



Belle Ella said:


> It feels that way sometimes, huh?
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> But it's not like we didn't know that waiting would be a possibility. I just didn't think it would be this long. I'm getting closer to the 30's in my countdown. . Oiy.



Yay for getting close to the 30's!!



funatdisney said:


> Do they have Magic Morning Hours everyday now? The new calendar on their website is hard for me to get use to.



No, if you click the individual day it will tell if there's a magic morning that day or not.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> "for corn's sake"
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for getting close to the 30's!!
> 
> 
> 
> No, if you click the individual day it will tell if there's a magic morning that day or not.




You know where "for corn's sake" comes from?  It's not something I would ever make up or use on my own, but it stuck in my head because Fred Mertz used to say it on many of the old "I Love Lucy" episodes, and I still watch those here and there when I happen to catch them on TV.  I always thought it was so silly because who would think to say it?!!  So ever since then, when I am purposely just trying to be dorky, I will say "For corn's sake"!!


----------



## AmyPond

I have never heard that before but it's hilarious and fits so well with this Halloween thread.


----------



## funatdisney

AmyPond said:


> No, if you click the individual day it will tell if there's a magic morning that day or not.



Ok, thanks. Got it. As I said, this new calendar is difficult for me to navigate, but I am getting it.


----------



## srauchbauer

AmyPond said:


> I have never heard that before but it's hilarious and fits so well with this Halloween thread.



how funny I thought you were making a punny about candy corn.


----------



## funatdisney

Well I just got my Fall Disney Rewards Visa flyer in the mail today. There is a mention of Halloween Time in it with a short description. Nothing but vague references as to what will be offered.
Here is what was printed: 

"Discover wicked fun for everyone during the most sprinted season of all! Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort materializes all manner of festive attractions, entertainment, food and merchandise for pirates and princesses. Be awed by the bewitching sights throughout the Disneyland Resort, while famous villains from classic Disney movies join the festivities and add a frightfully delightful twist to Halloween Time. Quake in the Twilight Zone Tower of Terror, shiver through space in Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy, and visit the Haunted Mansion where Jack Skellington and his creepy cohorts are dying to show you their version of holiday cheer. Get ready for screams -- of laughter -- during Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort."

This may be the only announcement that I get. I am surprised that there hasn't been an announcement before this publication for Disney Visa.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Well, I was expecting the dumb calendar to be updated through my 1st day at the parks today, and nothing... in fact really nothing added after Sept 6th... where is Aladdin on the calendar??  I really hope it will be running at least a little when I am there...



Aladdin is being moved to Yesterland. It's being replaced with a Toy Story musical. They were supposed to get rid of it earlier this summer, but extended it through Sep. So, it looks like Sept 6th will be the last run.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Aladdin is being moved to Yesterland. It's being replaced with a Toy Story musical. They were supposed to get rid of it earlier this summer, but extended it through Sep. So, it looks like Sept 6th will be the last run.



According to Disney (via AP email) it's on refurb in September due to the Red Car (is that what its called?) construction around the theater. Also says check back as the dates get closer since they are trying to add shows around the construction schedule if possible. Noting has been announced that it is gone for good yet...especially since Toy Story musical is now on the back burner....


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

PirateJoey said:


> also are masks allowed for adults?



Not if I remember correctly. Also no swords or weapons? But that doesn't seem right, as they SELL swords and random weaponry in many of the shops. Maybe no swords in a sheath to where they couldn't tell if an adult had one if it was real or not.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry: I have added reason to lurk through the Halloween thread....it gets me in the mood to plan......


*WDW in October 2011!!!! We scrapped the Xmas plans since we were able to get a condo for $399/week in October instead!!!! The money we are saving by going 2 months earlier may just pay for our Xmas trip this year!!! *


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Sherry: I have added reason to lurk through the Halloween thread....it gets me in the mood to plan......
> 
> 
> *WDW in October 2011!!!! We scrapped the Xmas plans since we were able to get a condo for $399/week in October instead!!!! The money we are saving by going 2 months earlier may just pay for our Xmas trip this year!!! *



Okay, so let me get this straight - you're not doing HalloweenTime at DLR this year, but you are probably still doing Christmastime at DLR this year (I know there was a setback with that a couple of weeks ago)?  And then your existing plan for the holiday season at WDW in 2011 has been scrapped and now it will be Halloween at WDW instead?

Well, any way you slice it, it sounds great!!  YAY!!!  That's a great condo price.  I know that Mariezp, one of our DIS-ers on the Christmas thread, stayed offsite when she went to WDW last year for the holiday season, and she got a great price on a house for their full 14-day stay that was much cheaper than staying at a WDW hotel would have been.


----------



## Vala

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Aladdin is being moved to Yesterland. It's being replaced with a Toy Story musical. They were supposed to get rid of it earlier this summer, but extended it through Sep. So, it looks like Sept 6th will be the last run.



They made such a fuzz about extending it past August 15 and "extending it for now", or however the wording was. I sounded very indefinite, or maybe "until we have budget for something else." I can't imagine them doing that for 3 weeks. 

Wthat 3Minnies1Mickey wrote sounds likely. I just wish I'd get those AP e-mails. Somehow they never get through!



EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Not if I remember correctly. Also no swords or weapons? But that doesn't seem right, as they SELL swords and random weaponry in many of the shops. Maybe no swords in a sheath to where they couldn't tell if an adult had one if it was real or not.



Masks are definitely allowed for adults, as long as the eyes are visible. Like I posted above, I plan on a Mama Odie costume. And there is significant confusion if her sunglasses are an eye-covering mask. The above sentence is what the CMs I have spoken too are always quoting first.

The no weapons which resemble an actual weapon rule is for all ages. That's what is stated on my ticket. The e-ticket is saying the same about masks by the way, they are okay as long as the eyes can be seen and they do not obstruct vision.

I don't think anyone will think of confiscating one of the plastic swords they sell in Fantasyland or one of the Toy Light Sabres. Don't look real enough. 

But I've seen attendees cosplaying as soldiers at the sci fi conventions I attend, and a lot of those guys do carry very realistic looking weapons. Those can easily cause panic - I saw a scared hotel employee call the police once - and that's probably what Disney wants to avoid.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> Okay, so let me get this straight - you're not doing HalloweenTime at DLR this year, but you are probably still doing Christmastime at DLR this year (I know there was a setback with that a couple of weeks ago)?  And then your existing plan for the holiday season at WDW in 2011 has been scrapped and now it will be Halloween at WDW instead?



 I am even confusing myself!!! So Xmas in DLR this year (so far, but still up in the air) and Halloween in WDW next year! 

The savings on moving our WDW trip up would pay for our DLR trip this November. It'll depend on the financial situation of others...or I just may go anyways without everyone else?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Vala said:


> I just wish I'd get those AP e-mails. Somehow they never get through!



It's weird because I'll get several in a row, then nothing...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Have you tried adding the Disney website to you address book?? Otherwise sometimes your spam blocker will consider it SPAM and will block it. Had the same problem with my Excucar confirmation emails earlier this year when booking with them. When I checked my SPAM folder I found it in there instead of my regular emails. When I added it to my address book I had no further problems. It's not a bad idea to regularly check the SPAM section of your email account to check for emails the SPAM blocker may have blocked by accident. Hope that this helps.


----------



## dismom73

Forgive me if this has already been discussed....but I was looking at the calendar during Halloweentime, what they have posted so far, and the park hours don't seem to corrispond with the party dates.  For example I was under the impression that there would be a party every Friday night, yet the park hours on the website state that DL is open until midnight on Friday nights.  Can anyone explain?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

dismom73 said:


> Forgive me if this has already been discussed....but I was looking at the calendar during Halloweentime, what they have posted so far, and the park hours don't seem to corrispond with the party dates.  For example I was under the impression that there would be a party every Friday night, yet the park hours on the website state that DL is open until midnight on Friday nights.  Can anyone explain?



The first party date isn't until October 1st.


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> SueTGGR - didn't you just have a birthday?  I thought I recalled that you said in a previous post that your birthday was coming up.  If so - belated Happy Birthday!!


Thank you, Sherry, it was the 6th. A lot of good that wish did. 
I'm still hoping for that info. I think I will jump over there & look for both of my trips. 
I keep not trying to think about it but then maybe it will just be one big surprise as we are doing this low budget and not doing any character meals or WOC or any of that. Just the party and a little of the parks. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## Vala

BELLEDOZER said:


> Have you tried adding the Disney website to you address book?? Otherwise sometimes your spam blocker will consider it SPAM and will block it. Had the same problem with my Excucar confirmation emails earlier this year when booking with them. When I checked my SPAM folder I found it in there instead of my regular emails. When I added it to my address book I had no further problems. It's not a bad idea to regularly check the SPAM section of your email account to check for emails the SPAM blocker may have blocked by accident. Hope that this helps.



Tried that and put it on the white list for spam too. Not working. It's just disappearing, nothing in the spam folder either.

But Disney e-mails are weird anyway.
I have my Disneystore account on a completely different e-mail than I use for regular correspondence. Even a completely different provider. I used the correspondence e-mail to try and register for Disneystore once, but never completed the registration. Where do I get my Disneystore e-mails? ON the address I never verified...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I had some major problems with the Disney store last year, and when I contacted them we discovered that the password from the Pixie Hollow website was interfering with the Disneystore password and user account. When we deleted  all the Pixie Hollow info and password, everything then worked fine on the rest of my DL websites. I would contact them via Email and explain the situation and see if they can fix it. Since then I've had no problems. I could be something simple that's causing the problems, but either way, I hope that you can get the problems you've been having resolved.


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> I had some major problems with the Disney store last year, and when I contacted them we discovered that the password from the Pixie Hollow website was interfering with the Disneystore password and user account. When we deleted  all the Pixie Hollow info and password, everything then worked fine on the rest of my DL websites. I would contact them via Email and explain the situation and see if they can fix it. Since then I've had no problems. I could be something simple that's causing the problems, but either way, I hope that you can get the problems you've been having resolved.



Ahhhh...what you described, Trish, sounds like the dreaded problem that I and others have had with the Disney family of websites.

For those of you out there who may not know, there are a bunch of different websites or branches of Disney that all belong to the Disney family (it's called the "Disney FOS" - or Family of Sites, I think it is?  Maybe Family of Services?  Anyway, it's FOS, and you will sometimes even see "FOS" on some of the emails you get).  They are all under the huge Disney umbrella.  They include but are not limited to: Disneyland, Disney Family, Disney Family Fun, Disney Movie Rewards, D23, Disneystoreonline, Disney.com, ESPN *and* ABC - *or* any local affiliate of ABC (like whoever the local ABC news station is in your area).  There are many others as well but I cannot recall all of them.  Sometimes it's hard to know exactly which sites might be part of the Disney FOS.  

Also, if there are special contests that Disney puts up on one of their sites in the FOS, your log-in info would work for those as well.  (Notice that I said contests that Disney puts up on one of their FOS sites - if it's a contest sponsored by another company and the prize is a Disney trip or whatever, that's not the same thing.)

Disney's PhotoPass Service is, for some strange reason, not part of the Disney FOS.  Just like the Fast Passes for Roger Rabbit's Car Toon Spin are on a different FP system and disconnected from the main FP network in DL, PhotoPass is disconnected from the Disney FOS!

Anyway, unbeknownst to many of us, when we sign up with one of the sites in the FOS - let's say, the Disneyland website because we want to buy gift cards or e-tickets - the Password and User name for that site are going to be the same for ALL of the websites in the Disney FOS, even the sites we don't realize are in the FOS.

Now, this would seem easy because it means one universal password and one universal user name for all of these Disney sites.  Easy to remember, right?

Well, yes, it's easy - in most cases.  However, not all of the sites in the Disney FOS ask for the User Name and Password only. Sometimes you will encounter a site that wants a "Member name/ID" and an e-mail address and a Password. Or they want the email instead of the Member Name.  Or they want the User Name instead of the Member name.  Whatever.  Somehow the combination of info that they require is slightly different from what the other FOS sites want.  I was trying to enter a contest on one site in the FOS and it asked for some combination of these things that, for some reason, did not jibe with the combination of info I used to log into the DLR website.  Also, on another occasion I was trying to enter a contest on my local ABC station's website and what they required did not quite jibe with the combo of info I used to log onto other FOS sites.  So when I tried to change the info to be able to log in and enter the contest, it ended up changing the password and info for all of the FOS sites.

If all of the FOS sites simply asked for a User name (and that could be the e-mail address) and a password and that's it, then no one would have any trouble.  I pretty much use the same password for all places anyway, so it wasn't like I was trying to be jazzy and switch things up.  But when you run into one FOS website that wants a third bit of info in addition to the User Name and Password, or they call it a "Member Name" instead of a "User ID" or whatever, sometimes their system/database gets confused and doesn't process it and you will encounter problems trying to log in and access accounts, enter contests, etc.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

anyone else notice that they messed up the times again for Oct 1st?  and now the summer nightastic banner is mixed in with the halloweentime banner?  Maybe they are trying to update some stuff?  And screwing it up 1st is the 1st step!!


----------



## SueTGGR

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> anyone else notice that they messed up the times again for Oct 1st?  and now the summer nightastic banner is mixed in with the halloweentime banner?  Maybe they are trying to update some stuff?  And screwing it up 1st is the 1st step!!


Yep, I saw it too...keeping my fingers crossed but it is getting really difficult to type.


----------



## srauchbauer

I also noticed that this morning hoping that means they are working on getting out information.  This morning DD asked when the neat Halloween video was going to be on.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Some Halloween info crumbs to leave us salivating. New blog at miceage. 

http://miceage.micechat.com/suekruse/sk081210a.htm


----------



## Sherry E

I would definitely say that if you guys are seeing even a trace of the "Halloween banner" mixed in with something else, it most definitely means that the HalloweenTime information is coming!!!  Yesssssssss!!!!!!!


Also, today is Thursday so it would make total sense if they are planning to spring some Halloween stuff on us on a Friday!!  (Even though they should have done it last Friday, at the 6-week point from the season start date.)

I would not have expected the super-cool Halloween mini-site to be up yet - the one with the effects, spooky sounds and graphics.  I would have expected them to put that up on the DLR website in late August, as it is always the very last thing to go up.  But, maybe they are planning to get it on there early (since they are late with everything else).  In any case, at the very least we should at least be getting the bullet point sort of itemized list and a press release very soon.

One other thing that occurred to me - when is the official "end" of the DLR summer season?  I know that summer does not end until September, but DLR's summer season ends in August.  I just cannot recall the exact date.  Maybe they wanted to wait until close to the end of their summer season before revealing too much Halloween info.  That would make sense.  The only thing that puzzles me is, as I have said before, the whole long press release about HalloweenTime came out last year on July 18th.  And summer still ended in late August.  So who knows?

However - and this was just a thought I had - for whatever reason, DLR was probably ahead of schedule last year in getting info out.  Also, they were debuting the Halloween Screams fireworks last year, so maybe it was a bigger deal to them to let people know about that in advance.  That's likely why there was a press release on July 18th.

This year, with WoC and the 55th anniversary of DLR, perhaps DLR decided to hold off on announcing too many Halloween details until closer to when summer season ends at DLR.  

Also, the fact that they have waited until ths point makes me think that there will be NO new additions to the Halloween highlights this year.  I tend to think that if they were adding in any nifty new things to the agenda that they wanted to draw people into the parks to see (like a parade or any new spooky things), we would have already heard about it by now, via another press release - like last year, with the Halloween Screams fireworks.  So I am guessing it will be the usual Halloween fare, with no add-ons.  I hope I'm wrong, though!


----------



## srauchbauer

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Some Halloween info crumbs to leave us salivating. New blog at miceage.
> 
> http://miceage.micechat.com/suekruse/sk081210a.htm



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that is all DS (3) could say as his tongue was licking his lips.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw, it would be so awesome to finally get some info tomorrow!


----------



## mom4princesses

Okay so Oct 1 has the park open at 8am on the Disney calendar, do you think opening time will be the same for during the week or later?  Trying to decide what day to use or MM and make Minnie breakfast PS (want to do during the MM we won't be able to attend).  So my other question is do you suggest I do a Sunday, Tues or Thurs MM, looking for smaller crowds.  I know for the most part weekdays are the least crowded but read some of the summer reports and they reported differently.  Ugh...thought the planning would be easier for me since I'm way more informed this trip than any other but I think it may have made it harder. 

We are going Oct 9-15 with the 10th being our first full day and 14th last full day.  Any help would be wonderful.


----------



## iKristin

I don't think I wanna go to Disneyland during Halloween again...it just seems like it's taking them FOREVER to get organized and even release info


----------



## Vala

BELLEDOZER said:


> I had some major problems with the Disney store last year, and when I contacted them we discovered that the password from the Pixie Hollow website was interfering with the Disneystore password and user account. When we deleted  all the Pixie Hollow info and password, everything then worked fine on the rest of my DL websites. I would contact them via Email and explain the situation and see if they can fix it. Since then I've had no problems. I could be something simple that's causing the problems, but either way, I hope that you can get the problems you've been having resolved.



Tried that - "We're investigating" each time and never hear back again.
I eventually gave up chasing after them.

I'm only registered on Disneyland.com and Disneystore online, so shouldn't be the problem you and Sherry are describing.


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Also, today is Thursday so it would make total sense if they are planning to spring some Halloween stuff on us on a Friday!!  (Even though they should have done it last Friday, at the 6-week point from the season start date.)
[/QUOTE]

Hey it's already Friday over this side of the world - maybe they could tell me first?????


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

mom4princesses said:


> We are going Oct 9-15 with the 10th being our first full day and 14th last full day.  Any help would be wonderful.



This is of course just a guess... but I would probably do MM on Tuesday or Thursday if I were you, probably Thursday over Tuesday... 

I think DL will open at 10 Tues, Wed & Thurs that week, and with the holiday on the 11th for lots of kids, people may take a longer weekend and still be there Tues the 12th?  We're there the 6th-10th, because dd has the the 7th & 8th off, but not the 11th... but I think there is a whole bunch of kids that have the week of the 11th off for fall break??


----------



## srauchbauer

Here are my thoughts Disney has been waiting until this Friday.  To make it even more sppoktacle since it will be Friday the 13th (ha ha ha (evil laugh)


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Haha, you've got a good point! That would be a great date to release Halloween info!


----------



## Belle Ella

srauchbauer said:


> Here are my thoughts Disney has been waiting until this Friday.  To make it even more sppoktacle since it will be Friday the 13th (ha ha ha (evil laugh)



How on earth did I miss that tomorrow is Friday the 13th?! I think you make a very, very good point. It's what I would have done (or planned to be doing) ... had I realized there was a Friday the 13th coming up. I love coinciding things like that.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I like the way you think srauchbauer, and I LMAO when I read you last post! It would be appropiate if they released the info on Friday the 13th, especially with the info that they would be releasing would be Halloween related. So lets all do the Halloween Infomation Boogie, and hope that it works this time!


----------



## mom4princesses

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> This is of course just a guess... but I would probably do MM on Tuesday or Thursday if I were you, probably Thursday over Tuesday...
> 
> I think DL will open at 10 Tues, Wed & Thurs that week, and with the holiday on the 11th for lots of kids, people may take a longer weekend and still be there Tues the 12th?  We're there the 6th-10th, because dd has the the 7th & 8th off, but not the 11th... but I think there is a whole bunch of kids that have the week of the 11th off for fall break??



Thanks.  My girls are on fall break that week so I'm sure there will be lots of people.  Didn't even think about the holiday so great info, we will probably do MM on Thursday and breakfast on Sunday our first full day in the park.  Thanks again.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

So I was wondering about costumes again.... do you think there are more folks dressed as Disney characters or non-Disney characters? Is it frowned upon to be not in a Disney costume? After all you are in Disneyland... . Or does everyone welcome the non-Disney costumes... I mean really how many Mickey Mouse costumes will there be? After seeing a 100 or so you will prolly be like bored? Hehe... 

So help me decide my costume! Should it be: 
1. me as Lilo and baby as Stitch?
2. Mrs. Incredible with just an Incredible shirt and a wig and Baby Jack Jack costume for DS?
3 Fionna costume for me and a Baby Shrek costume for DS....

LOL.. I know I am crazy!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I personally don't think that it matters if you dress up in one of the Disney characters or not. My costume is a Canucks jersey, hat and earrings and am going as a Canucks hockey Fan, and for the second MHP I'm going to I've got a Hockey night in Canada jersey that I'll match with the Canucks earrings and go as a Canadian Hockey Fan. I intend to poke some good natured fun at the country I live in, and have some fun with it. The way I view it, you can dress up as much or as little as you want. Just have fun and be comfortable.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

my DH says I would be a traitor if we didnt dress up as a Disney character. LOL. He said I would be stabbing Mickey in the heart.....


----------



## jennifur25

I tried to convince my boys to be something Disney related, but they are 4.5 this year and they are not having it  They insist on Batman and Robin (last year they were Mr Potato Heads, the year before Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum).  I was disappointed but then realized there will probably be tons of Buzz and Woodys running around but not as many Batman and Robins 

How does the trick or treating work? Do they give you a ticket that you turn in at each station or how do they keep track if you've been there before? Or do they care?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

jennifur25 said:


> How does the trick or treating work? Do they give you a ticket that you turn in at each station or how do they keep track if you've been there before? Or do they care?



They don't care!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

BELLEDOZER said:


> I like the way you think srauchbauer, and I LMAO when I read you last post! It would be appropiate if they released the info on Friday the 13th, especially with the info that they would be releasing would be Halloween related. So lets all do the Halloween Infomation Boogie, and hope that it works this time!



MNSSHP details were just release including parade times, etc. so I see Halloween Info in our future....


----------



## silence

jennifur25 said:


> How does the trick or treating work? Do they give you a ticket that you turn in at each station or how do they keep track if you've been there before? Or do they care?



When we were there in 2008, they didn't care, you just lined up and got candy at whatever station.  I think we hit a few more than once just since we walked by them again and there was no line.  

From what I read, speculation is this year they will use wristbands, but I don't think (at least I am hoping not) there will be stamp/punch cards.


----------



## jennifur25

Thanks!  One more question- a couple people have mentioned party tickets selling out and that has me worried.  We are planning on going on Oct 15th but need to wait to make sure my mom's time off was approved so she can come with us.  Apparently her work has one more week before they have to get back to her with an answer yay or nay.  So will we be okay waiting one more week to buy the tickets? Or should we buy our 4 now and hope they aren't sold out once she finds out if she is off? Decisions, decisions!


----------



## srauchbauer

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> MNSSHP details were just release including parade times, etc. so I see Halloween Info in our future....



here's my dah question what is MNSSP


----------



## DisneyStitch626

MNSSHP = Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. It's WDW's verison of it.


----------



## JaxsonsMom

jennifur25 said:


> Thanks!  One more question- a couple people have mentioned party tickets selling out and that has me worried.  We are planning on going on Oct 15th but need to wait to make sure my mom's time off was approved so she can come with us.  Apparently her work has one more week before they have to get back to her with an answer yay or nay.  So will we be okay waiting one more week to buy the tickets? Or should we buy our 4 now and hope they aren't sold out once she finds out if she is off? Decisions, decisions!



 I don't think another week will matter... I suppose that a personal decision, but I don't it will be an issue at we aren't into September yet.


----------



## srauchbauer

DisneyStitch626 said:


> MNSSHP = Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. It's WDW's verison of it.



thanks just could not figure that out


----------



## iKristin

Eep!! 64 days!!! <3


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

34 for me!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

jennifur25 said:


> Thanks!  One more question- a couple people have mentioned party tickets selling out and that has me worried.  We are planning on going on Oct 15th but need to wait to make sure my mom's time off was approved so she can come with us.  Apparently her work has one more week before they have to get back to her with an answer yay or nay.  So will we be okay waiting one more week to buy the tickets? Or should we buy our 4 now and hope they aren't sold out once she finds out if she is off? Decisions, decisions!



The first party to typically sell out is the first one, then the Halloween weekend ones. Last year they didn't sell out until mid Sept (for first party) and early October for halloween weekend. You should be fine.


----------



## JaxsonsMom

I just booked my room for BWAI, and they said it was almost sold out (19th-21st), hard to believe since the web page shows multiple types of rooms and they only gave me an option of 2.... who knows.

I am not worried, just interesting for middle week dates.


----------



## McNic

Today was just not a good day  Would have been so nice for some more info. Ah well, maybe tomorrow, the 13th (Friday no less  And 60 days left for me tomorrow.


----------



## A Small World

71 days to go 

Im getting excited - my first trip to DL. 
DD still has no idea


----------



## Vala

jennifur25 said:


> How does the trick or treating work? Do they give you a ticket that you turn in at each station or how do they keep track if you've been there before? Or do they care?



No, they don't care at all.

Last year two stations had those mini Ghiradelli squares. I think I got in line 4 times in a row at one. The CM was very amused, but it wasn't a problem.


----------



## srauchbauer

Vala said:


> No, they don't care at all.
> 
> Last year two stations had those mini Ghiradelli squares. I think I got in line 4 times in a row at one. The CM was very amused, but it wasn't a problem.



oh how did iI miss that station never saw any Ghiradelli squares.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

50 days for me YIPPEE!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Hi Guys. I was at Disneyland yesterday to see the World of Color. All I can say is AWESOME! I was able to see it on the bridge and plan many more viewings in different sections in the future. What they can do with light, lasers and water is truly amazing.

I didn't find much for prep with Halloween Time, but I was able to some more pins. Will post those later. On the tram from the Mickey and Friend's parking lot, I was able to glimpse some Halloween Time displays (like the pumpkin Mickey) behind the green screens. Like they were queued to move into place whenthe time comes to change over the park.



VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Some Halloween info crumbs to leave us salivating. New blog at miceage.
> 
> http://miceage.micechat.com/suekruse/sk081210a.htm



Yummy! Mickey Pumpkin Apple and at a discount for AP'ers!


----------



## iKristin

I don't think we're going to get an official press release this year  I think what the webpage says it what we're getting. We'll just have to wait for the halloween website to go up.


----------



## AmyPond

iKristin said:


> I don't think we're going to get an official press release this year  I think what the webpage says it what we're getting. We'll just have to wait for the halloween website to go up.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Vala

srauchbauer said:


> oh how did iI miss that station never saw any Ghiradelli squares.



One was quite hidden, near the Redwood Creek trail. We more stumbled upon that one by chance.

The other one was on the main walkway, a little before you had to turn left to get to the Pirate photo stop. Last year they even had signs "sponsored by Ghiradelli" or something. Didn't see those the year before.

I was told that they ran out of the squares for about a week or so though, maybe you hit that timeframe? We were there pretty much at the end.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Calendar for Oct 1 is wrong again...good news is RDCT is on the calendar for Fri-Sun in Sept. (minus the weekend of the 10th)


----------



## Sherry E

JaxsonsMom said:


> I just booked my room for BWAI, and they said it was almost sold out (19th-21st), hard to believe since the web page shows multiple types of rooms and they only gave me an option of 2.... who knows.
> 
> I am not worried, just interesting for middle week dates.



That sort of surprises me and sort of doesn't surprise me based on the past couple of years.  The whole Halloween season has gotten so much more popular in the last two years,  so more folks want to go (I remember 2008 was the year when even the CM's were saying they were not prepared for/expecting the crowds they were seeing, and then in 2009 it was even more crowded).  

Meanwhile, the DLR hotel rates are still high.  I would guess that many of these new-to-Halloweentime people are trying to go at times when they think it would be the least busy, like mid-week, and they are staying offsite because it's much cheaper.  So the Good Neighbors are probably going to see more sell-outs at times when they didn't get them before, like mid-week.  I imagine Christmas will be like that as well.



Vala said:


> No, they don't care at all.
> 
> Last year two stations had those mini Ghiradelli squares. I think I got in line 4 times in a row at one. The CM was very amused, but it wasn't a problem.





srauchbauer said:


> oh how did iI miss that station never saw any Ghiradelli squares.



I mentioned a couple of days ago that they had Ghirardelli miniatures in 2008, but I don't know if they were only at two stations or not (we didn't hit all of the treat stations).  Last year I did not go to the TOTP so I didn't see what was there,, but they were definitely handing out Ghirardelli in 2008 too.



iKristin said:


> I don't think we're going to get an official press release this year  I think what the webpage says it what we're getting. We'll just have to wait for the halloween website to go up.





AmyPond said:


> I was thinking the same thing.



That's kind of what I was trying to get at yesterday (two pages ago) when I said that I suddenly got to thinking about last year being the debut of the Halloween Screams Fireworks.  So even though the long press release thing from D23 did not solely focus on the HS fireworks, and it outlined a bunch of things to be seen/eaten/found during HalloweenTime (like Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash!), my feeling now is that they (DLR) probably wanted to draw people's attention to HalloweenTime earlier than normal last year because they were adding in something brand new to the TOTP.  Hence, the July 18 press release.  They wanted people to know well in advance that they were putting on this big Halloween fireworks show.  Also, the fireworks were shown all season long and not just for the party, so they wanted people to see them all season long, I guess.

This year, if they are not adding in anything new to the general Halloween agenda (no parades, no new things that have been transformed), they may not feel that need to press release anything.  They already told us about the MHP - that blog about it moving to DL was way back in late May/early June.  And we already know about the fireworks being exclusive to the MHP. That might be the main "new" thing they wanted to alert everyone to this year, well in advance.

Otherwise, if it's the usual Halloween stuff all season long and nothing added in or removed from last year, perhaps DLR didn't feel another press release was necessary.  They may have just felt that the early MHP info and the cool Halloween mini-site (when it goes up) will be enough 'news.'

Hopefully I am wrong because I would like to see at least an updated bullet point list of Halloween highlights (Candy Corn Acres?  Yes or no?), but it just hit me yesterday that a lack of anything new to the season might be why we are not getting more info sooner.


----------



## AmyPond

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Calendar for Oct 1 is wrong again...good news is RDCT is on the calendar for Fri-Sun in Sept. (minus the weekend of the 10th)



I don't see them listed at all in September after the 6th.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

AmyPond said:


> I don't see them listed at all in September after the 6th.



On the month view it lists fireworks. I guess if you click on the daily schedule, sometimes its listed and sometimes it isn't. Obviously there is something screwy with the calendar.


----------



## AmyPond

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> On the month view it lists fireworks. I guess if you click on the daily schedule, sometimes its listed and sometimes it isn't. Obviously there is something screwy with the calendar.



On the month view, I don't see it after the 6th.  I haven't looked at the daily schedule at all.

ETA - Click Here to see what I see.


----------



## srauchbauer

Happy Friday the 13th "Here's wo hoping for some spooky news"

Does anybody remember what Peter Pans saying is something about never growing up.  I'm working on a scrapbook page with him and Keith and thought that would be a cute title but I want to make sure I have it correct.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

The hours for Oct 1st are back to 8 am to 7 pm.  Why would they keep changing those little things like that and not post any other information, while they're at it? 

Maybe whoever works on that part of the site is watching us here on this thread and laughing that we jump at every little thing he or she changes!


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

DisneyStitch626 said:


> The hours for Oct 1st are back to 8 am to 7 pm.  Why would they keep changing those little things like that and not post any other information, while they're at it?
> 
> Maybe whoever works on that part of the site is watching us here on this thread and laughing that we jump at every little thing he or she changes!



Maybe those are the real hours for that day. Cause none MHP ticket holders have to exit the park by 7pm.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yeah, that is the correct time for MHP, but they've changed it back to midnight several times this week. Kinda of weird that they keep doing that.


----------



## srauchbauer

Just read this in the disney blog:  very interesting (i know it's not Halloween but I like the idea)

As you may have heard, Rapunzel from Disneys upcoming animated adventure, Tangled, will appear in theaters this Thanksgiving. Shell also be greeting guests in Disneyland park for the first time, beginning October 15. And Tom Smith recently announced on the Blog that Rapunzel will also greet guests at Magic Kingdom Park in Orlando.


----------



## mom4princesses

But it does say "Check back in summer 2010 for details."  Oh well made my Minnie's Breakfast and Blue Bayou  PS today.


----------



## Porturican

I got a call from Neil in Dining Resv. a few days ago to change my Carnation Cafe Ressie for Oct 1st because the park is closing early that day and that Carnation Cafe is closing at like 4:30 or something like that for that day... 

I was looking forward to dinner there around 5:30 so I will be full for the partay!


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

thats what I was wondering too- how to eat on the party night- I dont want to miss any party stuff... so eat maybe at 5 pm in the park? I dont have a clue how this party is going to work... do we line up somewhere? or can we just keep riding rides ... is there a special announcement? Like I dont want to ask for candy and its not even time LOL. Is there maybe a party kick off like a parade? 

blah I am just rambling again... I am sure everyone else wants to know these answers too....   Happy Friday 13th!


----------



## I'm mikey

tinksdreamwishes said:


> thats what I was wondering too- how to eat on the party night- I dont want to miss any party stuff... so eat maybe at 5 pm in the park? I dont have a clue how this party is going to work... do we line up somewhere? or can we just keep riding rides ... is there a special announcement? Like I dont want to ask for candy and its not even time LOL. Is there maybe a party kick off like a parade?
> 
> blah I am just rambling again... I am sure everyone else wants to know these answers too....   Happy Friday 13th!



those are all good questions. I'd like to know also.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Porturican said:


> I got a call from Neil in Dining Resv. a few days ago to change my Carnation Cafe Ressie for Oct 1st because the park is closing early that day and that Carnation Cafe is closing at like 4:30 or something like that for that day...
> 
> I was looking forward to dinner there around 5:30 so I will be full for the partay!



I wonder if this is Disney's way of avoiding people trying to stay for the party by saying "but I have a PS reservation...".


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I wonder if this is Disney's way of avoiding people trying to stay for the party by saying "but I have a PS reservation...".



That's a very good point.  I bet you're right.  DLR has such a limited selection of dining places anyway - it's a shame that they are closing Carnation down so early.  I wonder what they are doing for Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans on party nights too?  Closing them down at 4:30?  I bet they will, for the same reason.  I wonder if only the counter service places will be open.  Hmmm....

So this means that if people want table service food in DL on MHP nights, they _may_ not be able to get it.  I'm sure the counter service places will be open, but still...

See, this didn't happen in DCA (worrying about people trying to be sneaky and find ways to stay in the park) when the TOTP was held there because they simply closed the entire park to everyone until it was time to re-open it for the TOTP.  There was no overlap.  That way, only the people who were attending the TOTP got in.  I guess it is too difficult to do that for the MHP at DL, though.  They probably cannot feasibly close down all of DL to everyone, kick them out and then re-open DL to the MHP guests.  DL is like a whole separate issue from DCA.  Doing that for DCA was much easier.


----------



## SueTGGR

Wow with that info about the restaurants, I guess we had better not just "wing it" like we had planned. Us adults would be fine but DS will not be. I guess we need to discuss that ASAP. Maybe I will call Dining this weekend.  Hopefully I will get someone who knows. 
Keep hoping for more info
Sue


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> That's a very good point.  I bet you're right.  DLR has such a limited selection of dining places anyway - it's a shame that they are closing Carnation down so early.  I wonder what they are doing for Blue Bayou and Cafe Orleans on party nights too?  Closing them down at 4:30?  I bet they will, for the same reason.  I wonder if only the counter service places will be open.  Hmmm....
> 
> So this means that if people want table service food in DL on MHP nights, they _may_ not be able to get it.  I'm sure the counter service places will be open, but still...
> 
> See, this didn't happen in DCA (worrying about people trying to be sneaky and find ways to stay in the park) when the TOTP was held there because they simply closed the entire park to everyone until it was time to re-open it for the TOTP.  There was no overlap.  That way, only the people who were attending the TOTP got in.  I guess it is too difficult to do that for the MHP at DL, though.  They probably cannot feasibly close down all of DL to everyone, kick them out and then re-open DL to the MHP guests.  DL is like a whole separate issue from DCA.  Doing that for DCA was much easier.



At MNSSHP, there were a few full service restaurants open just for the party. We ate at the Liberty Travern (family style eating) and what made it so special was that all the characters were dressed in their Halloween costumes. When I made the ADR, I was asked if I had tickets to MNSSHP, since it was only open to ticket holders (our ADR was just before the start of the party). I am wondering if there are plans for that at DL. Then again, if they were to have this feature, they would have made an announcement. I do think that there will be counter service places open. They would be crazy _not _to have them open.


----------



## funatdisney

Here the pics I took yesterday at DL that were some signs of Fall:

These pins were in DL at pin store that is located at the exit of Buzz Lightyear











And more flowers...


----------



## MrsPinup

srauchbauer said:


> Just read this in the disney blog:  very interesting (i know it's not Halloween but I like the idea)
> 
> As you may have heard, Rapunzel from Disneys upcoming animated adventure, Tangled, will appear in theaters this Thanksgiving. Shell also be greeting guests in Disneyland park for the first time, beginning October 15. And Tom Smith recently announced on the Blog that Rapunzel will also greet guests at Magic Kingdom Park in Orlando.



Noooooooooooo  We leave the park on the 13th.  I would love to see her, but my next trip after October isn't until March.  Fingers crossed she arrives early!


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

SueTGGR said:


> Wow with that info about the restaurants, I guess we had better not just "wing it" like we had planned. Us adults would be fine but DS will not be. I guess we need to discuss that ASAP. Maybe I will call Dining this weekend.  Hopefully I will get someone who knows.
> Keep hoping for more info
> Sue



I don't know about you guys, but we'll be hitting up the McDonald's directly across the street!


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Info on Rapunzel 



It looks WAY cute!!! Sorry you guys will miss it MrsPinup.


----------



## rmass82

Hi
We are in anaheim from Oct 4- Oct 14th inclusive. This is our tentative schedule:
Oct 4 - Disneyland/DCA and character meal (my daughter's birthday)
Oct 5 - Disneyland/DCA (do you think it is ok or a waste to go when the TOTP is tonight?)
Oct 6 - Universal Studios -  bus tour
Oct 7 - Knott's Berry Farm
Oct 8 - Free day
Oct 9 - Legoland - bus tour
Oct 10 - Disneyland/DCA
Oct 11 - Disneyland/DCA
Oct 12 - Halloween Party at Disneyland
Oct 13 - Seaworld - bus tour
Oct 14 - Disneyland/DCA

So my questons are: Do we go to Disneyland on a Halloween Day or is that a waste? Should we go to Disney on the day we are going to Halloween Party?Will we survive the 2 weeks? What days are holidays in the USA and may be busier?
Any input is appreciated!! Nothing is set in stone yet except Oct 4th is a for sure thing. WE have not bought our Halloween party tickets yet. We are going on bus tours to Universal, Seaworld and Legoland.
I had some input in the general Disneyland forum but since all of you guys are going the same time as me I thought it would be good to get your opinions too.

Thanks!


----------



## Woodduck

rmass82 said:


> Hi
> We are in anaheim from Oct 4- Oct 14th inclusive. This is our tentative schedule:
> Oct 4 - Disneyland/DCA and character meal (my daughter's birthday)
> Oct 5 - Disneyland/DCA (do you think it is ok or a waste to go when the TOTP is tonight?)
> Oct 6 - Universal Studios -  bus tour
> Oct 7 - Knott's Berry Farm
> Oct 8 - Free day
> Oct 9 - Legoland - bus tour
> Oct 10 - Disneyland/DCA
> Oct 11 - Disneyland/DCA
> Oct 12 - Halloween Party at Disneyland
> Oct 13 - Seaworld - bus tour
> Oct 14 - Disneyland/DCA
> 
> So my questons are: Do we go to Disneyland on a Halloween Day or is that a waste? Should we go to Disney on the day we are going to Halloween Party?Will we survive the 2 weeks? What days are holidays in the USA and may be busier?
> Any input is appreciated!! Nothing is set in stone yet except Oct 4th is a for sure thing. WE have not bought our Halloween party tickets yet. We are going on bus tours to Universal, Seaworld and Legoland.
> I had some input in the general Disneyland forum but since all of you guys are going the same time as me I thought it would be good to get your opinions too.
> 
> Thanks!



I would do a bus tour on the day you are going to the Halloween party and go then Halloween party after the bus tour unless it goes late into the evening. It will be like getting an extra day in the park.


----------



## SueTGGR

rmass82 said:


> Oct 11 - Disneyland/DCA


Just FYI, this day is a holiday (Columbus Day) from school for us. Granted we are in Northern Calif but it may be a holiday for others. I know other private schools who take this day off. Maybe you can get feedback from local parents who might know more. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## tdashgirl

funatdisney said:


> Here the pics I took yesterday at DL that were some signs of Fall



Ohhh thanks!!!  Loved seeing this.  



MrsPinup said:


> Noooooooooooo  We leave the park on the 13th.  I would love to see her, but my next trip after October isn't until March.  Fingers crossed she arrives early!



Me too   This movie looks so cute and I would have loved to see her.  The concept art they posted on the Disney blog looks super cute.



EnchantedPlayroom said:


> I don't know about you guys, but we'll be hitting up the McDonald's directly across the street!



Tee hee   One year I went to Subway down the street during our "nap-break-from-the-parks" time.  Ordered sammies and packed 'em in our bag for the party.  Bag check peeps didn't say a thing.  My family was soooo grateful


----------



## deejdigsdis

I was looking into buying tickets for the MHP.  I have an AP, the rest of my party does not.  I figured I would get my discount ticket for $44, and the rest of my party would get the $49 tickets.  When I went to the AP site I read "Eight (8) tickets per Annual Passholder..."  Does this mean I can buy the AP discounted tickets for the other members of my party?  Not trying to make my way around any rules or anything...just wondering if this is what it means???


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Sounds like you can get 8 discounts. I'd call to make sure.


----------



## Vala

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Sounds like you can get 8 discounts. I'd call to make sure.



You can get 8 discounts.

I used my AP to get tickets for me and my friends last year without a problem, I could buy discounted tickets for all 4 in my group.


----------



## tdashgirl

At previous parties, they've never asked to see the APs along with the party ticket, since the ticket is your admission to the park - so if you can buy up to 8, you're good


----------



## funatdisney

SueTGGR said:


> Just FYI, this day is a holiday (Columbus Day) from school for us. Granted we are in Northern Calif but it may be a holiday for others. I know other private schools who take this day off. Maybe you can get feedback from local parents who might know more.
> Later,
> Sue



In my kid's school district, we have Thursday and Friday off (11th and 12th). I know that there will be lots of Ventura folks there and I may be one of them.




tdashgirl said:


> Ohhh thanks!!!  Loved seeing this.



Your welcome. My DD(12) collects pins and I know other collectors and enthusiasts would like to see what's there. 
There are lots of fall flowers about. Makes me yearn for Halloween.


----------



## rmass82

funatdisney said:


> In my kid's school district, we have Thursday and Friday off (11th and 12th). I know that there will be lots of Ventura folks there and I may be one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Thursday and Friday, the 7th and 8th or Monday and Tuesday the 11 and 12th?


----------



## rmass82

I have no idea how to copy quotes. Sorry! Still earning my ears, haha.


----------



## iKristin

Is this TRON glowfest type thing going to be through October as well??


----------



## I'm mikey

anybody else having a problem getting on the disneyland web site? ever time i try to access the page i get an HTTP 500 internal error message.

never mind, now this is what comes up.



Disneyland® website is currently experiencing technical difficulties. We expect to have the situation resolved soon, so please check back with us at a later time.

If you need to speak to someone regarding a Disneyland vacation, you may call a Disney representative at 714-520-5060.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused and thank you for your patience.


----------



## SueTGGR

Maybe they are doing a major overhaul, including all of the info we have been waiting for?


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> I was looking into buying tickets for the MHP.  I have an AP, the rest of my party does not.  I figured I would get my discount ticket for $44, and the rest of my party would get the $49 tickets.  When I went to the AP site I read "Eight (8) tickets per Annual Passholder..."  Does this mean I can buy the AP discounted tickets for the other members of my party?  Not trying to make my way around any rules or anything...just wondering if this is what it means???



It's about time you made it over to this thread, deejdigsdis!!  You told me a long time ago that a Halloween trip was likely this year, and I was waiting for you to join us over here.  I started to think that maybe your Halloween plans got cancelled!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Vala said:


> You can get 8 discounts.
> 
> I used my AP to get tickets for me and my friends last year without a problem, I could buy discounted tickets for all 4 in my group.



Thank You!  This sounds great.



tdashgirl said:


> At previous parties, they've never asked to see the APs along with the party ticket, since the ticket is your admission to the park - so if you can buy up to 8, you're good



Good to know...thank you!



Sherry E said:


> It's about time you made it over to this thread, deejdigsdis!!  You told me a long time ago that a Halloween trip was likely this year, and I was waiting for you to join us over here.  I started to think that maybe your Halloween plans got cancelled!



I know!  I just didn't want to get excited through all the going-on-ness of this thread, and end up not being able to go.  But things are looking really good, with the exception of my Dad thinking he's too old (77 yrs) to go.  We keep telling him it's not an "all-or-nothing" thing.  He can take a shuttle, go for just a few hours a day, etc.  He's not buying it though.    So that makes it not quite as fun -- and thinking of the possibility that I'll never be at Disneyland again with him.  Sad.  My Dad was a different Dad when we were at Disneyland.  Just a lot happier...seeing his kids so happy...being away from the stresses of work...etc.  We haven't given up on him yet though.


----------



## All American

SueTGGR said:


> Maybe they are doing a major overhaul, including all of the info we have been waiting for?



That would be awesome if that were the case.  If it is, I _really_ hope they tell us that there will be a Halloween parade similar to the "Boo to You" one at Disney World.  The Headless Horseman is just too cool.


----------



## cmwade77

Homemom said:


> The Halloween stuff takes place in CA, not DL.  Its more subtle than the one in WDW.  I found this list from the allears website about last years party.
> 
> 25 Treat Stops located throughout Disney's California Adventure
> All your favorite Disney's California Adventure rides and attractions
> A Hollywood Bat-Lot Bash in Hollywood Pictures Backlot
> A nightly "Mickey's Trick-or-Treat on the Street" cavalcade
> Character photo locations featuring Disney villains, princesses and other
> Pirate's Wharf, a transformation of the Pacific Wharf area into an entertainment area, photo location, craft area and games area.
> 
> We had a blast in 2007!



Actually, this year it IS going to be at DL, not CA. This is due to all of the construction and World of Color.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> I know!  I just didn't want to get excited through all the going-on-ness of this thread, and end up not being able to go.  But things are looking really good, with the exception of my Dad thinking he's too old (77 yrs) to go.  We keep telling him it's not an "all-or-nothing" thing.  He can take a shuttle, go for just a few hours a day, etc.  He's not buying it though.    So that makes it not quite as fun -- and thinking of the possibility that I'll never be at Disneyland again with him.  Sad.  My Dad was a different Dad when we were at Disneyland.  Just a lot happier...seeing his kids so happy...being away from the stresses of work...etc.  We haven't given up on him yet though.



Well, I'm glad to hear the trip is likely happening, and I hope your dad comes around and stops thinking he is too old!!  You're never too old for DLR!  Now if you were trying to drag him to Magic Mountain, that would be different.  But there is soooooo much for people of all ages to see and do at DLR.

It's such a bummer to go to DLR with people who aren't on the same page as you are, and are less than excited by the idea of going.  It tends to put a damper on your mood.  I'm sure you would be worried about your dad and if he was having a good time for the whole trip.  But having him there - and knowing that he will probably end up having a great time - is important to you, so I hope he goes!  As you said, there is a possibility you won't be there with him again, so it would be great if goes.

Don't give up on dad!!  Keep up the campaign!!



All American said:


> That would be awesome if that were the case.  If it is, I _really_ hope they tell us that there will be a Halloween parade similar to the "Boo to You" one at Disney World.  The Headless Horseman is just too cool.



I only hope you are right...but, sadly, I have a feeling that there will be no parade or Headless Horseman this year at DLR.  As I was saying on this thread a couple of days ago, it dawned on me that the reason there was such an early press release of HalloweenTime last year is likely because DLR was debuting something big and new - the Halloween Screams fireworks.  I think they wanted to let everyone know well in advance that there would be this new attraction to make sure everyone came out to see it (as opposed to just thinking it was the same HalloweenTime stuff we see every year).

My guess is - and I have certainly been wrong before - that if there were going to be anything new added into the Halloween festvities at all this year, we would have heard about it long ago.  DLR would have wanted to make sure everyone knew that a new parade was happening.  The fact that they are taking so long to release the bulk of the info leads me to believe there will be nothing new.  Or, rather, the one new thing this year is that the MHP will be held in DL.  They may have felt that was enough for 2010.  Once they see how the MHP works in DL and they get a better sense of what bugs need to be ironed out, perhaps they will start adding in new things next year.  

I just think that WoC kind of threw things off a bit this year, and trying to have the MHP in DL and making the HS fireworks exclusive to the MHP is probably enough for DL right now, and trying to have a parade on top of it would be too chaotic.  Perhaps if they move the party back to DCA in the future then we might see a parade of some kind in either DL or DCA?


----------



## cmwade77

iKristin said:


> Is this TRON glowfest type thing going to be through October as well??


Currently there is no TRON glowfest, it is just Glowfest. It is rumored the Glowfest will be replaced with a TRON experience, but it is not official as of yet.

Glowfest will most likely end after Labor Day, but again, there has been no official confirmation of that either.


----------



## AmyPond

Is Glowfest just a weekend thing?


----------



## funatdisney

rmass82 said:


> funatdisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my kid's school district, we have Thursday and Friday off (11th and 12th). I know that there will be lots of Ventura folks there and I may be one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Thursday and Friday, the 7th and 8th or Monday and Tuesday the 11 and 12th?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. I must have been getting confused with another thread. I mean the 11th and 12th of _November_. My mistake. I am following a few threads and I knew I would get confused sooner or later.
Click to expand...


----------



## SueTGGR

AmyPond said:


> Is Glowfest just a weekend thing?


I believe it is every day they have the World of Color. But the TRON thing is what they are saying will take it's place as the people who are running the Glowfest have a limited contract, time wise.


----------



## cmwade77

AmyPond said:


> Is Glowfest just a weekend thing?


No, it is daily, at least until Labor Day when summer nightastic ends. Then who knows?


----------



## All American

Sherry E said:


> I only hope you are right...but, sadly, I have a feeling that there will be no parade or Headless Horseman this year at DLR....
> 
> My guess is - and I have certainly been wrong before - that if there were going to be anything new added into the Halloween festvities at all this year, we would have heard about it long ago.  DLR would have wanted to make sure everyone knew that a new parade was happening.  The fact that they are taking so long to release the bulk of the info leads me to believe there will be nothing new.  Or, rather, the one new thing this year is that the MHP will be held in DL.



I read that same sentiment a few days ago, and it makes perfect sense.  Of course, I keep checking back hoping for something.  And while you are probably right (that the "new" news is that the party is held at DL which is what swayed me to go this year--have to drive from Utah and stay with the in-laws), I'll have to look forward to a parade in the future.  On the bright side, it would be less time sitting on the sidewalk waiting for it to start and more time for rides and enjoying a limited crowd.  Either way, it will be super-fun!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

"BUMP"

Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## DisneyStitch626

So I called Disney Dining today to see if they were taking any reservations yet for Oct 1st, for WOC Ariel's Grotto, and they aren't yet as they still haven't been given the schedule.

You'd think with just under 7 weeks to go, they would have some sort of idea of what they are doing for the fall, wouldn't they?

And still no Halloween info. I agree with Sherry, it doesn't seem like they are planning on really releasing anything. I would at like to at least see the mini-site, just to have something to be excited about!


----------



## MelXThree

I just wanted to add a quick rant that DisneyWORLD just announced free dining until Sept *2011* and we don't even have park hours for Oct of THIS year 

OK sorry had to get that off my chest


----------



## srauchbauer

MelXThree said:


> I just wanted to add a quick rant that DisneyWORLD just announced free dining until Sept *2011* and we don't even have park hours for Oct of THIS year
> 
> OK sorry had to get that off my chest



that is so funny that you needed to vent about that - I just got off the phone with DH about the same thing.  Venting about lack of info and also I would like to eat for free.


----------



## funatdisney

Well only the first two days of October listed with no schedule. Waiting...waiting...waiting


----------



## JaxsonsMom

On a different subject (but still in line with information) I noticed at our disney store (8/7) and out local vons (8/15) that they are still selling the annual passes for the wrong amount. I thought that it was interesting that over a week after the new prices went into effect that stores still had the wrong cards.
I wonder if these will still be accepted.... or if they can tell when they were purchased... interesting....


----------



## deejdigsdis

JaxsonsMom said:


> On a different subject (but still in line with information) I noticed at our disney store (8/7) and out local vons (8/15) that they are still selling the annual passes for the wrong amount. I thought that it was interesting that over a week after the new prices went into effect that stores still had the wrong cards.
> I wonder if these will still be accepted.... or if they can tell when they were purchased... interesting....



I bet they have been "de-activated" and can't be bought.  When I tried to buy 3-day Parkhoppers (I think they were $148) at a grocery store on April 1st (the special was good through that day) they had already been "turned off."  I paid for them, but they couldn't be activated at the end of the transaction.  They refunded my $$ and the manager cleared all the remaining PHs from the gift card section.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I haven't gone back through this whole thread yet...but do we know approximately how many tickets they are releasing for each party?  And does each party usually sell out?  I know it will be different, given the party is at Disneyland this year.  Just looking for a ballpark idea.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I don't have any idea if they would be selling out or not, but it's been said thay they were selling 18,000-20,000 MHP tickets per party. And I have read that 40,000-60,000 people are in the parks on a normal day, so it should be nice with much lighter crowds.


----------



## NorCalPrincess

Disney Dining called me today to change my priority seating time from 6pm to 4:40 pm on Thursday 10/14 for celebration roundup because the park was closing at 6:00. I asked her why the park was closing and she said that she doesnt know because they havent released the schedule but dining was told to call their people to change times. 

She said Monday the 11th the park closes at 12:00 am, Tuesday at 6:00 pm (we have MHP tickets for that night) Wednesday at 8:00 pm, Thursday at 6:00 pm and Friday at 7:00 pm ( I thought it was 6pm that night?) 

I am confused anyone know what is going on Thursday the 14th for the park to close so early? I tried to call guest info but they are closed for the day.


----------



## AmyPond

NorCalPrincess said:


> Disney Dining called me today to change my priority seating time from 6pm to 4:40 pm on Thursday 10/14 for celebration roundup because the park was closing at 6:00. I asked her why the park was closing and she said that she doesnt know because they havent released the schedule but dining was told to call their people to change times.
> 
> She said Monday the 11th the park closes at 12:00 am, Tuesday at 6:00 pm (we have MHP tickets for that night) Wednesday at 8:00 pm, Thursday at 6:00 pm and Friday at 7:00 pm ( I thought it was 6pm that night?)
> 
> I am confused anyone know what is going on Thursday the 14th for the park to close so early? I tried to call guest info but they are closed for the day.



Maybe some private party for a celebrity or a company or something.


----------



## JH87

Might be a company thing...
I remember years ago, my parents worked for Farmers Insurance, and they had a Disneyland night, where the park closed down to the public and was only open to all employees of Farmers Insurance, and their famiy members.
It was always held in October until they stopped having it a few years back.
I am assuming on nights when the park is closed super early and there is no MHP, it's for a company-night type thing.


----------



## Vala

Well, not sure when Disney will bother to release info, but Expedia got the fall hotel promo up! 

PPH and DLH were priced way lower in their promo for last year if memory serves me correct (now $ 175 and $ 182 respectively... I am pretty sure we paid $ 129 for PPH last year). But GCH is the price we got when Disney finally released their fall rates in 2009 - $ 228! 

My room mate for the Halloween weekend asked me last week if I'd mind switching to DLH. 
It's her only vacation this year and she wanted something special. I told her okay, but thankfully I didn't get around to book yet.

She had always dreamed of GCH, but the normal rates were way too pricey.
Guess who's staying at GCH now for Halloween?


----------



## JaxsonsMom

NorCalPrincess said:


> She said Monday the 11th the park closes at 12:00 am, Tuesday at 6:00 pm (we have MHP tickets for that night) Wednesday at 8:00 pm, Thursday at 6:00 pm and Friday at 7:00 pm ( I thought it was 6pm that night?)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> It is 7:00 pm for Friday night parties.


----------



## srauchbauer

have to cut back on my Disney budget.  Just spent $1400.00 on glasses for the family.  Didn't expect everyone to need or get new glasses.  So now that I have to cut back on some character meals which ones would you suggest.  Our kids really love the tradition characters?


----------



## tdashgirl

srauchbauer said:


> have to cut back on my Disney budget.  Just spent $1400.00 on glasses for the family.  Didn't expect everyone to need or get new glasses.  So now that I have to cut back on some character meals which ones would you suggest.  Our kids really love the tradition characters?



Goofy's Kitchen at the DLH is my favorite - it's buffet, probably the best food IMO.  Brunch is my favorite time to go.  So we can do early entry/early morning at DL, then leave when we're hungry, and it takes care of 2 meals.  The character interaction and variety can be pretty hit or miss IMO - sometimes awesome, sometimes not so much.  It's usually pretty traditional characters.

The breakfast one at DL - Minnie & Friends??  I need more caffeine obviously because I can't remember!!    That one I wasn't too impressed with the buffet food, and it does take away from park time since it's only open during park morning hours.  But - I think the characters/interaction is better overall.

If someone in your family is gaga over princesses, you can't beat Ariel's Grotto (inside DCA) - the food is really delish and it's a nice no-line way to see princesses.

That's my $0.02 on the top 3 character meals.


----------



## Vala

Classic characters... well, what's your definition of classic?

Minnie's has Winnie the Pooh characters, Minnie of course, Chip and Dale. We've seen Minnie at Goofy's too, then Goofy , Pluto and again Chip and Dale.

Personally I like Goofy's better. I am not too fond of the food options at Minnie's.

Minnie's is significantly cheaper, so if it's a budget question that may be the deciding factor.


----------



## iKristin

I think that it needs to be October right now...


----------



## DisneyStitch626

iKristin said:


> I think that it needs to be October right now...



I agree! I dont want to wait 42 more days!


----------



## mvf-m11c

iKristin said:


> I think that it needs to be October right now...



We all do. Can't wait to get to the first weekend of October.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah and I just really need my vacation...I am so tired of working, I'm exhausted  I am ready to quit this job. I haven't had a lunch break in over a month (talk about illegal)


----------



## DisneyStitch626

No kidding. That is kind of rediculous.


----------



## iKristin

Yep, I love the money because this job is the only reason I can afford to take all these Disneyland trips once a year but I decided that next year I'm telling them to shove it and I'm leaving lol. I'm running away back to California!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sounds like a plan! I wish I could do that. Even just for a year. I'd like to have an annual pass just for one year, so I can get my fill of Disney!


----------



## SueTGGR

*tdashgirl *- My vote is for Goofy's Kitchen as well. Mainly for the food but you get a good mix of characters. I love it when Goofy & Max come out and gather up all the kids and dance. One time they brought out pots & pans and another they all did the Macarena together. We tried the new one over in PP and I found it awful, characters and food. We tried the Minnie and friends and they had lots of classic characters (Baloo, Capt. Hook, Pooh Bear, Tigger, Minnie...) but the food and the way it is set up isn't a fav of mine. Goofy's kitchen just seems to run smoother when we go.


----------



## Belle Ella

I would prefer we don't skip over the end of September! I really, really, really need my vacaion, lol.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sorry Jazz! Can we at least skip until then though? I've had enough of August!


----------



## AmyPond

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Sorry Jazz! Can we at least skip until then though? I've had enough of August!



I agree.  I'm so ready for August and summer to be over.


----------



## Sherry E

srauchbauer said:


> have to cut back on my Disney budget.  Just spent $1400.00 on glasses for the family.  Didn't expect everyone to need or get new glasses.  So now that I have to cut back on some character meals which ones would you suggest.  Our kids really love the tradition characters?



I told you a while back that Goofy's is great, and the buffet is huge.  It's definitely my longtime favorite.  And you will see anywhere from 5 - 8 characters there.  

However, I also think that if seeing the most classic characters is the primary goal for you, then you should do Minnie & Friends.  That has the most characters, by far.  Sometimes 8 characters.  Sometimes 11.  Sometimes 14!!  Both Minnie & Friends and Goofy's Kitchen have classic characters.  Then again, Surf's Up with Mickey has Mickey (and Daisy and sometimes Minnie or other favorites) - and you can't get more classic than that!!

I like a balance of good food, a variety of food options and classic characters, so Goofy's works well for me.  Other folks want the most characters in one spot and food is secondary, so M&F is the favorite.  Sometimes people say the food at M&F is great.  Other times they say the food is inedible.  It's hit or miss (like with all the DLR restaurants)!  But chances are it will probably be decent enough food, and you will see an abundance of characters, at Minnie & Friends.  Also, M&F is a bit cheaper than the other character meals with classic characters.  If you go to Goofy's, you will see a handful or characters but have a ton of yummy choices at the buffet and pay more $$$!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

AmyPond said:


> I agree.  I'm so ready for August and summer to be over.



Our summer has been kind of crappy, weather wise, so I am pretty much done with it. I may still be a little hopeful if I didn't have this trip planned for October. But I do, so I want it to get here faster!

Normally I start whining when I see the Halloween products come out, cause that means summer is almost over. But this year I am welcoming it with open arms!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Is it too much to hope that since the dl website seems to be in flux right now while they put in the new fall specials, that they will also update the calendar?

I also tried calling them, and couldn't get past the "press 2 for existing reservations", wanted to compare the rate I am paying now to what I would pay if we moved to the GCH with the new fall rate... no luck... think their computers must be being updated too...


----------



## srauchbauer

thak you all so much for your great input I know I have asked a lot of questions about the character meals.  I finally get things figured out and bam have to change them all. 

Thanks again for all your patience.


----------



## funatdisney

Today is the 70 day mark to my VGH vacation. I am already thinking of what food to take to cook in our home. We like to stay in when we stay at the VGC. Makes seem like we "live" at DLR.


----------



## AmyPond

funatdisney said:


> Today is the 70 day mark to my VGH vacation. I am already thinking of what food to take to cook in our home. We like to stay in when we stay at the VGC. Makes seem like we "live" at DLR.



Totally unrelated to Halloween but I was wondering what exactly those villas are like.  Are they just for DVC?  Do they have full kitchens?  Multiple bedrooms?  Just curious.


----------



## SueTGGR

I am partially happy, they posted some of the excursions for the Mexico Cruise. Too bad they haven't done the same for Halloween. 

*AmyPond*-We stayed in one of the Studios, so far. But we have DVC so I don't know about using them outside of being a DVC owner or renting points from someone. They have Studios, one bedroom all the way up to a 3 bedroom grand villa (I saw one of these on a tour, they are beautiful!). The studio has a mini kitchen with a microwave and refrigerator. I know there are floor plans, probably best to look for them on the DVC web site. BTW, the studios book up quickly! 
Off to see what we will do in January!
Sue


----------



## Belle Ella

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Sorry Jazz! Can we at least skip until then though? I've had enough of August!



I am all kinds of cool with skipping the end of August and up to the 22nd of September!!


----------



## funatdisney

AmyPond said:


> Totally unrelated to Halloween but I was wondering what exactly those villas are like.  Are they just for DVC?  Do they have full kitchens?  Multiple bedrooms?  Just curious.



You can book a Villa through Disney, but it is very pricey. Others rent through DVC members and get a DVC room for a fraction of the rack rate. I have rented points (before I bought into DVC timeshare) and I have rented my points out (when I can't use my points or when I need the money) I have found it to be a great way to vacation at both DLR and WDW.

As SueTGGR mentioned the villas come in studio, one bedroom, two bedrooms and the Grand Villa (three bedrooms). IMHO,they are by far the best DVC we have stayed at so far. I have posted some pictures of our one bedroom we had on opening day last year: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=84 Here is some pictures of the view of that same room at night (post #1272): http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2071616&page=85
You can see why we love staying there so much 
BTW, the post before #1272 has some pics taken inside a Grand Villa. It is a two story unit.



SueTGGR said:


> They have Studios, one bedroom all the way up to a 3 bedroom grand villa (I saw one of these on a tour, they are beautiful!).Sue



Were you there at the opening day for the VGC? We were there.


----------



## AmyPond

Very cool!  We'll never stay there but it's definitely cool to see.


----------



## Sherry E

Today is the 17th.  Hard to believe that in just 4-1/2 weeks the giant Mickey pumpkin will be up on Main Street.  

In SoCal, this summer has actually not been as awful (temperature-wise) as other summers have been.  It's still way too hot for me, but maintaining upper 70's and mid-80's in the middle of August is actually a relief.  I usually expect mugh higher temps and for longer periods of time.  So I guess it has been considered a "mild" summer.

Still, mild summer or not...bring on the Fall and Winter!!  Time for some nice 60-degree days and cool, crisp evenings that require bundling up with mittens and coats and cocoa!!!

Hopefully we can keep up these relatively mild temps through September and October, with no sudden, crazy 100-degree heatwaves in the midst of HalloweenTime.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

We just went through a heat wave with temp's in the high ninety's and with the humidity factor of living on an island, it was down right nasty. It's expected to cool down to normal temps around 22 to 25 C, which I consider comfortable. Last year it was much hotter from June on, so we are having a more normal summer here. I'm also looking forward to the cooler weather of Sept and Oct, as I'm looking forward to rain as it's been so dry here, and the smoke from the interior of the province is really affecting the air quality. My eyes are really irritated from all the particulate in the air caused by all the wild fires. So here's to looking forward to the cooler fall months. Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Still, mild summer or not...bring on the Fall and Winter!!  Time for some nice 60-degree days and cool, crisp evenings that require bundling up with mittens and coats and cocoa!!!
> 
> Hopefully we can keep up these relatively mild temps through September and October, with no sudden, crazy 100-degree heatwaves in the midst of HalloweenTime.



I am right with you Sherry E! 
Kids start school next week, so it seems a little of fall around here. Just the weather doesn't quite fit!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

A couple weeks ago, we had the haze and smoky smells from the forrest fires. It's lightened up now, but it was bad there for a while. BC always gets pretty bad for that. It's sad, but there's not much we can do about it.


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> We just went through a heat wave with temp's in the high ninety's and with the humidity factor of living on an island, it was down right nasty. It's expected to cool down to normal temps around 22 to 25 C, which I consider comfortable. Last year it was much hotter from June on, so we are having a more normal summer here. I'm also looking forward to the cooler weather of Sept and Oct, as I'm looking forward to rain as it's been so dry here, and the smoke from the interior of the province is really affecting the air quality. My eyes are really irritated from all the particulate in the air caused by all the wild fires. So here's to looking forward to the cooler fall months. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Trish



Ah, yes, wildfires....I know what you mean about the eyes being irritated.  Most of the time we don't have wildfires too terribly close to my specific neighborhood - not a lot of brush in this immediate area to catch fire - but SoCal gets bad wildfires every year when it's hot and dry.  Every now and then there will be one (maybe in Malibu, in Griffith Park or maybe in Glendale or somewhere within 20 - 30 minutes away from where I am) that is close enough for the bad air to travel over this way and the sky to change color to a spooky glow and all that.  My eyes get really irritated.



funatdisney said:


> I am right with you Sherry E!
> Kids start school next week, so it seems a little of fall around here. Just the weather doesn't quite fit!



I _really_ hope the "mild" (in comparison) summer does not mean and insanely hot Fall (which could happen - sometimes September and October can be hotter than the summer months) because it's so warm inside DL as it is.  Bring on the Fall!


----------



## AmyPond

I really hope it's not hot while we there.  I know that's a chance we're taking with going in late September but we decided to risk it since I really wanted to see the Fall decorations (but didn't want to go during the more busy October.)

We had heat indices in the 100's last week and it was miserable!  But last night on our evening walk it was only 66 degrees.  It felt lovely.  I would definitely be happy with temps like that on our trip.  It's cool enough for me to wear a sweatshirt and enjoy a warm beverage outside.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I remember when I was at the D23 Expo in mid September last year and it was hot. I am very curious of what the temperatures will be during the first weekend of October. Ihave read from hydroguy's weather history of possibly being in the 80s. Just have to wait and see how it turnes up.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I remember when I was at the D23 Expo in mid September last year and it was hot. I am very curious of what the temperatures will be during the first weekend of October. Ihave read from hydroguy's weather history of possibly being in the 80s. Just have to wait and see how it turnes up.



With all due respect to HydroGuy's great knowledge and information that he shares on this board, as far as weather, he mainly presents the historical information on average temperatures.  He doesn't actually live in SoCal.  So the average temps might be okay to use as a general guideline if you have no idea what SoCal weather is like, but those guidelines are not going to be of any help if we suddenly have a major heatwave (or, for that matter, if we are having unseasonably low temps) in SoCal.  

I can tell you with absolutely certainty that in 2008 - just 2 years ago - we had a big, icky heat wave leading up to the first weekend of October.  The week started out in the 100's and then 'dropped' to the 90's.  It only got to the 87-degree range by Friday (and it felt warmer than that in DL because the hot air from earlier in the week was just hanging in the air).  But it was very hot all week - and those temperatures were well above the average for early October or even late September.

Maybe about a week and a half before your DLR trip, it's a good idea to post on the DIS and ask the locals - like the people who live in Orange County or close to DLR - what the temps have been like that week.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

For well over a week, maybe even two, they've had the first 2 October dates on the calendar, just sitting there. No real schedules with them or anything. Is there a reason to why they would tease us like that???


----------



## srauchbauer

DisneyStitch626 said:


> For well over a week, maybe even two, they've had the first 2 October dates on the calendar, just sitting there. No real schedules with them or anything. Is there a reason to why they would tease us like that???



Those poor two dates they must be feeling very lonely.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

They are! They just have nothing. It's not very Disney like to leave them there by themselves like that.


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> With all due respect to HydroGuy's great knowledge and information that he shares on this board, as far as weather, he mainly presents the historical information on average temperatures.  He doesn't actually live in SoCal.  So the average temps might be okay to use as a general guideline if you have no idea what SoCal weather is like, but those guidelines are not going to be of any help if we suddenly have a major heatwave (or, for that matter, if we are having unseasonably low temps) in SoCal.
> 
> I can tell you with absolutely certainty that in 2008 - just 2 years ago - we had a big, icky heat wave leading up to the first weekend of October.  The week started out in the 100's and then 'dropped' to the 90's.  It only got to the 87-degree range by Friday (and it felt warmer than that in DL because the hot air from earlier in the week was just hanging in the air).  But it was very hot all week - and those temperatures were well above the average for early October or even late September.
> 
> Maybe about a week and a half before your DLR trip, it's a good idea to post on the DIS and ask the locals - like the people who live in Orange County or close to DLR - what the temps have been like that week.



I find looking at the "averages" isn't helpful at all actually.  The "averages" seem to make it look like it's never hot in Disneyland and that just isn't the case at all.  I've been in the parks when it was over 100 degress (late August/early September 2007.)

Of course, I've also been to the parks when I felt cold enough to wear a coat, hat, and scarf.  It's funny.  Sometimes I feel like the "cool" temps in the park seem really cold.  I'm not really sure why because back home the same temps would be considered "warm."  Maybe it just seems so cool because the temp can drop a lot from afternoon to evening.

One website I do like to look at, at the very least just for fun, is www.wunderground.com/tripplanner


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> With all due respect to HydroGuy's great knowledge and information that he shares on this board, as far as weather, he mainly presents the historical information on average temperatures.  He doesn't actually live in SoCal.  So the average temps might be okay to use as a general guideline if you have no idea what SoCal weather is like, but those guidelines are not going to be of any help if we suddenly have a major heatwave (or, for that matter, if we are having unseasonably low temps) in SoCal.
> 
> I can tell you with absolutely certainty that in 2008 - just 2 years ago - we had a big, icky heat wave leading up to the first weekend of October.  The week started out in the 100's and then 'dropped' to the 90's.  It only got to the 87-degree range by Friday (and it felt warmer than that in DL because the hot air from earlier in the week was just hanging in the air).  But it was very hot all week - and those temperatures were well above the average for early October or even late September.
> 
> Maybe about a week and a half before your DLR trip, it's a good idea to post on the DIS and ask the locals - like the people who live in Orange County or close to DLR - what the temps have been like that week.



Thanks Sherry, that would be a good idea to do a post and ask what the weather will be like. The weather can be unpredictable, but we will have to wait.


----------



## SueTGGR

funatdisney said:


> Were you there at the opening day for the VGC? We were there.



No we went to some event they had around the first part of April this year. We just about died, what a dream to be able to stay there. I am sure we won't ever be able to get in there. We only have 100 points for VGC and we keep using them up. We have more points than that but just not any more at the villas. But it is beautiful, isn't it? If we weren't so broke we would have added on just so we could stay there with all of DH's family. Too many on my side.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I find looking at the "averages" isn't helpful at all actually.  The "averages" seem to make it look like it's never hot in Disneyland and that just isn't the case at all.  I've been in the parks when it was over 100 degress (late August/early September 2007.)
> 
> Of course, I've also been to the parks when I felt cold enough to wear a coat, hat, and scarf.  It's funny.  Sometimes I feel like the "cool" temps in the park seem really cold.  I'm not really sure why because back home the same temps would be considered "warm."  Maybe it just seems so cool because the temp can drop a lot from afternoon to evening.
> 
> One website I do like to look at, at the very least just for fun, is www.wunderground.com/tripplanner



I really tend to agree with you, AmyPond.  The averages make it look as if it's never that hot here in SoCal, let alone in DLR.  And the averages don't really reflect the 'real feel' aspect of the weather, which many of the weather sites are including in their forecasts these days.  I think the historical averages are interesting to look at just for kicks, but it really has no bearing on what the weather will be.  It's just kind of an overall idea of what it could be.  An unseasonably cool period could come up and the averages don't reflect that.  Or a nasty heatwave (like the one in late September/early October 2008) could come up and that's not on the averages list.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I like reading hydroguy's info on the boards, but that doesn't mean that it will be that weather during the trip. When I was at DL last weekend, it felt cold at night. I thought it was going to be in the mid 90s that week, but it was in the  low 80s which is nice in the month of august. That weather was like early june and it was nice. You are right that the weather history is not accurate and it can be unpredictable.


----------



## Sherry E

I just saw a segment on the local news about Universal Studios Hollywood holding their auditions for Halloween Horror Nights today, which is another sign that people are preparing for Halloween!

It's so funny.  The Disneyland version of Halloween is vastly different - like a polar opposite - of the USH version of Halloween.  Two totally different experiences.  If you want to pose by a giant Mickey pumpkin, eat muffins with Mickey pumpkin heads stuck in them, attend a nice Halloween party, see some fireworks, get some candy and take photos with Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween finery, go to DLR.

If you want to be chased by a chainsaw-wielding maniac or have menacing, blood-dripping axe murderers jump out at you from the darkest of shadows and then chase you until you scream for your life, go to Universal!!


----------



## JH87

mvf-m11c said:


> I like reading hydroguy's info on the boards, but that doesn't mean that it will be that weather during the trip. When I was at DL last weekend, it felt cold at night. I thought it was going to be in the mid 90s that week, but it was in the  low 80s which is nice in the month of august. That weather was like early june and it was nice. You are right that the weather history is not accurate and it can be unpredictable.



Yeah, I went the 2nd week of August and I was never hot the entire day! I wore shorts and a tank top but had a sweater most of the morning and from 6pm till we left (i would have been more comfortable in pants but didn't pack any!) 
It was bizarre for August, i think the hottest it got mid-day was 75. (its been in the 90s where i live so that felt a bit too cool for me!!)
It didn't stop me from riding Splash Mountain at 8pm though


----------



## srauchbauer

Sherry E said:


> I just saw a segment on the local news about Universal Studios Hollywood holding their auditions for Halloween Horror Nights today, which is another sign that people are preparing for Halloween!
> 
> It's so funny.  The Disneyland version of Halloween is vastly different - like a polar opposite - of the USH version of Halloween.  Two totally different experiences.  If you want to pose by a giant Mickey pumpkin, eat muffins with Mickey pumpkin heads stuck in them, attend a nice Halloween party, see some fireworks, get some candy and take photos with Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween finery, go to DLR.
> 
> If you want to be chased by a chainsaw-wielding maniac or have menacing, blood-dripping axe murderers jump out at you from the darkest of shadows and then chase you until you scream for your life, go to Universal!!



I think I will stick to the friendler version - I don't like when things jump out at me.


----------



## srauchbauer

DH just called to tell me we now have a direct flight into LA.  Instead of getting there at 5:00 we will get there at 12:00 (noon).    Now if Disney would get their act together so I could start my planning.


----------



## iKristin

When I was there last year from October 18th til the 25th it was nice  

October 18th through the 20th it was in the high 70's 
October 21st and 22nd it was 85 to 86
October 23rd it was 91
October 24th and 25th was low 80's.

It was NEVER too hot or to chilly at night  It was perfect the whole trip


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Talked to my friend on the "inside". I asked "Do you know when the park schedules will be posted for October? Wanna know about Halloween Time." He said "I should know in about 2 weeks." 

So, there ya go.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

iKristin said:


> When I was there last year from October 18th til the 25th it was nice
> 
> October 18th through the 20th it was in the high 70's
> October 21st and 22nd it was 85 to 86
> October 23rd it was 91
> October 24th and 25th was low 80's.
> 
> It was NEVER too hot or to chilly at night  It was perfect the whole trip



Here in So Cal we've had a freakishly cool summer. So I am anxious to see what the fall will bring. Today is the first hot day we've had. Everyone I know is at the beach.


----------



## srauchbauer

iKristin said:


> When I was there last year from October 18th til the 25th it was nice
> 
> October 18th through the 20th it was in the high 70's
> October 21st and 22nd it was 85 to 86
> October 23rd it was 91
> October 24th and 25th was low 80's.
> 
> It was NEVER too hot or to chilly at night  It was perfect the whole trip



We were there the same time last year and yes the temps were nice we wore shorts and short sleeve shirts the whole time.


----------



## JH87

iKristin said:


> When I was there last year from October 18th til the 25th it was nice
> 
> October 18th through the 20th it was in the high 70's
> October 21st and 22nd it was 85 to 86
> October 23rd it was 91
> October 24th and 25th was low 80's.
> 
> It was NEVER too hot or to chilly at night  It was perfect the whole trip



yay! exact days i am going this year! i hope its this way when i go!
i know summer at DLR has been on the cooler side this year...maybe they are expecting a warmer fall then? (crosses fingers!)
I think I am one of the few people who enjoys very warm weather! 
Thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> When I was there last year from October 18th til the 25th it was nice
> 
> October 18th through the 20th it was in the high 70's
> October 21st and 22nd it was 85 to 86
> October 23rd it was 91
> October 24th and 25th was low 80's.
> 
> It was NEVER too hot or to chilly at night  It was perfect the whole trip



85, 86 and 91 degrees would have been way too hot for me, Kristin!!!  Everything past October 18th would have been too hot for me!!

A lot of how heat is 'felt' depends on the person - who is sensitive to heat and who isn't.  It could be that some people don't find 85 degrees to be warm, while others of us think it feels like an oven.  There isn't really one rule that applies to everyone because we all feel things differently.  What's cold to one person is probably not going to be cold to me.  I need it to drop down to 40 degrees before I really start considering putting on a coat!!

We have been definitely having some hot days in SoCal.  But, again, what's hot to me may not be hot to you.  As I said earlier this morning, this has been considered a mild summer overall, meaning the temps are lower that what would be expected for July-August.  But we have most certainly had plenty of days in the 80's so far - and to a lot of folks, that's quite warm.  This is one day today that is in the upper 80's.  I've never felt 'cool' at all this summer, but I can still tell that the temps are lower than they normally are in the middle of August.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Here in So Cal we've had a freakishly cool summer. So I am anxious to see what the fall will bring. Today is the first hot day we've had. Everyone I know is at the beach.



EEEP! That's still a while to wait. Thanks for getting that info though, so I don't have to keep checking the site every day, several times a day!


----------



## All American

JH87 said:


> yay! exact days i am going this year! i hope its this way when i go!
> i know summer at DLR has been on the cooler side this year...maybe they are expecting a warmer fall then? (crosses fingers!)
> *I think I am one of the few people who enjoys very warm weather!*
> Thanks for sharing the info!



I'll take a seat by you.  I live in Utah (was raised in Alabama), and I love going to visit the in-laws in Southern California during the fall and winter.  It gives me a few days to warm-up before I have to trudge through the snow again.  Here's to hoping for warm weather in October.


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> I just saw a segment on the local news about Universal Studios Hollywood holding their auditions for Halloween Horror Nights today, which is another sign that people are preparing for Halloween!
> 
> It's so funny.  The Disneyland version of Halloween is vastly different - like a polar opposite - of the USH version of Halloween.  Two totally different experiences.  If you want to pose by a giant Mickey pumpkin, eat muffins with Mickey pumpkin heads stuck in them, attend a nice Halloween party, see some fireworks, get some candy and take photos with Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween finery, go to DLR.
> 
> If you want to be chased by a chainsaw-wielding maniac or have menacing, blood-dripping axe murderers jump out at you from the darkest of shadows and then chase you until you scream for your life, go to Universal!!



I've never done Halloween at Universal but I did the Halloween stuff at Knott's twice and had a blast.  I screamed a LOT!  It was fun.



iKristin said:


> When I was there last year from October 18th til the 25th it was nice
> 
> October 18th through the 20th it was in the high 70's
> October 21st and 22nd it was 85 to 86
> October 23rd it was 91
> October 24th and 25th was low 80's.
> 
> It was NEVER too hot or to chilly at night  It was perfect the whole trip



Never too hot?!  That is pretty much ALL too hot to me.    90's?  Yuck.  Miserable.



Sherry E said:


> 85, 86 and 91 degrees would have been way too hot for me, Kristin!!!  Everything past October 18th would have been too hot for me!!
> 
> A lot of how heat is 'felt' depends on the person - who is sensitive to heat and who isn't.  It could be that some people don't find 85 degrees to be warm, while others of us think it feels like an oven.  There isn't really one rule that applies to everyone because we all feel things differently.  What's cold to one person is probably not going to be cold to me.  I need it to drop down to 40 degrees before I really start considering putting on a coat!!
> 
> We have been definitely having some hot days in SoCal.  But, again, what's hot to me may not be hot to you.  As I said earlier this morning, this has been considered a mild summer overall, meaning the temps are lower that what would be expected for July-August.  But we have most certainly had plenty of days in the 80's so far - and to a lot of folks, that's quite warm.  This is one day today that is in the upper 80's.  I've never felt 'cool' at all this summer, but I can still tell that the temps are lower than they normally are in the middle of August.



I am uncomfortably hot is pretty much anything over 70-73 (real feel/heat index.)

I am way happier in freezing cold than I am in warm/hot temps.


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

Booked our room last night since Fall discounts are out for DL hotels. 

CM asked if we wanted to prepurchase any character meals and I told her I couldn't plan anything yet since park hours are not out yet.

Can anyone tell me about the AP holders package?  This was something else she suggested to us.  What's included and is it worth it?

Thanks


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I _really_ hope the "mild" (in comparison) summer does not mean and insanely hot Fall (which could happen - sometimes September and October can be hotter than the summer months) because it's so warm inside DL as it is.  Bring on the Fall!



Ah yes... the lovely Santa Anna winds. I dread them. Right now it is very hot here in the small beach community I live in. It has a been very cool summer. I am just not used to heat.


----------



## funatdisney

SueTGGR said:


> No we went to some event they had around the first part of April this year. We just about died, what a dream to be able to stay there. I am sure we won't ever be able to get in there. We only have 100 points for VGC and we keep using them up. We have more points than that but just not any more at the villas. But it is beautiful, isn't it? If we weren't so broke we would have added on just so we could stay there with all of DH's family. Too many on my side.



Gorgeous and beautiful for sure. I so love staying in a one bedroom. The Grand Californian is my favorite hotel and so buying points there made sense to me. I bought 160 point and I still don't think it will be enough. It will just have to work. Can't afford anymore.


----------



## disneymum58

We will be there in October staying at the DH and I just bought an AP.  I'm also curious what the CM meant by the AP holders package?


----------



## stubby

funatdisney said:


> Ah yes... the lovely Santa Anna winds. I dread them. Right now it is very hot here in the small beach community I live in. It has a been very cool summer. I am just not used to heat.



I am not used to heat either...and I live in the desert...lol.  I just stay inside for 6 months out of the year.


----------



## iKristin

I guess because I spent 2006 to 2008 living in Oklahoma 90 isn't hot to me lol, I'm used to it.


----------



## funatdisney

stubby said:


> I am not used to heat either...and I live in the desert...lol.  I just stay inside for 6 months out of the year.



And in front a fan. We live close to the beach and our days are very nice and cool. _Except_ when the Santa Ana winds hit in September and October. (That is why it is so hot during these months and then it will gets cool again, then hot. The desert winds will hit for a few days to a week at a time.) We have no central air, because there is no need for it for most of the year. I am just dying when they hit. So my fan becomes my best friend.


----------



## McNic

Booked my Goofys Kitchen res on Monday. So excited for PB & J pizza!

Isn't the DL calender supposed to be out 6 weeks from todays date? Or did I totally make that up?


----------



## iKristin

I keep forgetting...how far ahead can you make dining reservations??


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

AmyPond said:


> Never too hot?!  That is pretty much ALL too hot to me.    90's?  Yuck.  Miserable.
> 
> I am uncomfortably hot is pretty much anything over 70-73 (real feel/heat index.)
> 
> I am way happier in freezing cold than I am in warm/hot temps.



You and me BOTH, sister!!


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

McNic said:


> Booked my Goofys Kitchen res on Monday. So excited for PB & J pizza!



That stuff is my FAVORITE!!!!!!!


----------



## Vala

iKristin said:


> I keep forgetting...how far ahead can you make dining reservations??



60 days out. 30 for WOC special seating dining reservations and Fantasmic dessert seating.

I can finally start the week after next!


----------



## Belle Ella

Man, I freeze in anything below like ... 75. Mid 80's are comfortable for me and the 90's + are my ideal days! I'm the strange one hoping for a very warm late September/early October. :rotlf:


----------



## srauchbauer

Thought we could use a little Halloween magic:


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

Got my MHP tickets yesterday via USPS! i was very excited to see them!


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> Man, I freeze in anything below like ... 75. Mid 80's are comfortable for me and the 90's + are my ideal days! I'm the strange one hoping for a very warm late September/early October. :rotlf:



me too 


& no way there is a jack skellington character walking around!!!
I MUST find him!


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

JH87 said:


> me too
> 
> 
> & no way there is a jack skellington character walking around!!!
> I MUST find him!



I only EVER saw him and Sally there once. We go all the time and I've seen him...once.


----------



## Sherry E

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> I only EVER saw him and Sally there once. We go all the time and I've seen him...once.



You're one step ahead of me!  I went to DLR the last 3 Halloween seasons/years in a row - and two of those years my trips were 3-4 days long - and I never once saw Jack Skelington in DL!!  Not one time!!  I knew from seeing photos that he and Sally were definitely out and about during HalloweenTime, and I knew where he would be, but we never saw him one time in 2007, 2008 or 2009!  The whole Haunted Mansion Holiday ride is about him, and the Halloween Screams fireworks are MC'd by him, so you would think he'd be more prominent!

I bet that Jack Skellington will be out in DL a little more this year because the MHP will be there and DLR will probably want Jack and Sally to interact with guests more.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Jack and Sally have a meet and great area over in the grassy area next to the HM during HalloweenTime. I posted some pictures earlier of my daughter posing with Jack and Sally in her Jack Skellington costume.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Jack and Sally have a meet and great area over in the grassy area next to the HM during HalloweenTime. I posted some pictures earlier of my daughter posing with Jack and Sally in her Jack Skellington costume.



Yep - I knew where to look for them after seeing photos on the DIS (there was a thread in which people were commenting on how the shape of Jack's head was a bit odd!), but I think it was just really bad timing on my part because they were never there any time I was in that area, 3 years in row!!  I just never happened to be in that location when they were there.  I think their meet & greet times must be very limited - in other words, they probably don't come out several times a day.  Or if they do, I just missed them every time!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Well, we purposely went looking for them
and I suppose we lucked out because they were there the first time we tried lol. We almost missed them for their break, but thankfully were the last to get to go up. We saw them a few times throughout our trip. Mostly early afternoon. I don't recall seeing them later in the evening at all.


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

Don't know if someone has already mentioned this but the calendar is now updated and they have till Oct.14. But no new info other information other than the times they are open.


----------



## JH87

inluvwithbuzz said:


> Don't know if someone has already mentioned this but the calendar is now updated and they have till Oct.14. But no new info other information other than the times they are open.



My trip is on oct 16!!
ahhh!
come one Disney, add a few more days to the calendar!
& i wish they would include WOC times, parades, etc.
more waiting.....


----------



## srauchbauer

seeing Jack was pure luck I was turning around to ask a CM a question and bang there he was - I yelled at Jeff to quick take his picture.  The poor CM probably still can't hear


----------



## iKristin

I can almost make my reservations for Blue Bayou!!


----------



## Bert Chimneysweep

we aren't making it to California this year from the UK for halloween as we had our honeymoon LA in March but we have just started to plan to make it next year

so this thread is a great help


----------



## gkrykewy

Hmmm... I have a Blue Bayou reservation for 6:50 on Thursday September 30, when I see the park closes at 8. Will they be rushing us out the door? Should I switch to an earlier time?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

They've now updated the calendar on the site until Oct. 14th!! Still haven't scheduled any events, but at least there's been some movement!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

inluvwithbuzz already posted that information. Sorry, I missed that post!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Its good they have the park hours for the month of October, but we still need events that are going on that month.


----------



## canadadisney

Yahhhhhhhh!!!! All the hours are up for our trip. I am so happy CA will be open until 11. I am trying a new strategy this time and not park hopping. We plan to spend all day on the Friday at CA so I am so glad they have extended hours so we can get everything done!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Yep - I knew where to look for them after seeing photos on the DIS (there was a thread in which people were commenting on how the shape of Jack's head was a bit odd!), but I think it was just really bad timing on my part because they were never there any time I was in that area, 3 years in row!!  I just never happened to be in that location when they were there.  I think their meet & greet times must be very limited - in other words, they probably don't come out several times a day.  Or if they do, I just missed them every time!



Theoretically though to be on the safe side we could ask at City Hall like with any other character and get specific times, correct?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm just happy that they released the operating hours finally for the first part of Oct. Hopefully this is a sign that are going to update the remainder of the Halloween time info soon. Am looking forward to see what parades and entertainment is going to be going on while I'm at the mouse. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## stubby

canadadisney said:


> Yahhhhhhhh!!!! All the hours are up for our trip. I am so happy CA will be open until 11. I am trying a new strategy this time and not park hopping. We plan to spend all day on the Friday at CA so I am so glad they have extended hours so we can get everything done!



Have a ? about this...they say the park is open til 11...will we actually be able to ride the rides til then or will they close for WOC?


----------



## canadadisney

stubby said:


> Have a ? about this...they say the park is open til 11...will we actually be able to ride the rides til then or will they close for WOC?



As I understand it, only a few rides over by pier area are closed. Someone will have a better list though. I'm not sure about screaming, at one time I heard it was and then heard it wasn't.


----------



## tdashgirl

I agree - it's nice to know the (proposed) operating hours for my trip - but I like to plan around the (proposed) entertainment schedule also


----------



## mvf-m11c

Even if they don't have the event schedules for Oct., we still look at the Sept. schedule except on Tuesdays and Fridays in October during MHP days. The times look close to the Sept. schedule and I would assume that DL will have F!, fireworks, WoC, etc. on those times in Oct. just like Sept.


----------



## tdashgirl

mvf-m11c said:


> Even if they don't have the event schedules for Oct., we still look at the Sept. schedule except on Tuesdays and Fridays in October during MHP days. The times look close to the Sept. schedule and I would assume that DL will have F!, fireworks, WoC, etc. on those times in Oct. just like Sept.


  That's the days I'm most interested in - the MHP days - to see what's the deal with DCA, WoC, etc.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tdashgirl said:


> That's the days I'm most interested in - the MHP days - to see what's the deal with DCA, WoC, etc.



Yea, I'm also interested on seeing that DCA will be closing at 11pm instead of 10pm on Friday and Tuesdays DCA will be open till 8pm. just like the other days on the Oct. schedule.


----------



## radiatorsprings

Anyone know what kind of dining options have been available in the past during the Halloween party?  Will table service locations be open?  Counter service? or just places to get snacks?  Thanks.  I'm at 60 days till tomorrow so I am trying to plan my dining but I have never been during Halloweentime.


----------



## tdashgirl

radiatorsprings said:


> Anyone know what kind of dining options have been available in the past during the Halloween party?  Will table service locations be open?  Counter service? or just places to get snacks?  Thanks.  I'm at 60 days till tomorrow so I am trying to plan my dining but I have never been during Halloweentime.



It's different this year than the past few, since it's back at Disneyland vs. DCA.  At DCA the past 3 years, they only had counter service open and there wasn't much to choose from. I *highly* recommend planning on eating somewhere else before the party.  Just in case.  It's strange this year with the mix-in policy at Disneyland, where party guests can enter Disneyland before the party starts.  At DCA, they closed the park to EVERYONE, and then re-opened it to party guests only.  They haven't announced details yet, and there hasn't been a party yet, so we're all just guessing


----------



## fhtpdw20

Looks like we are back to the one-day-at-a-time posting on the Official site.  Park hours for the 15th are posted.


----------



## gkrykewy

gkrykewy said:


> Hmmm... I have a Blue Bayou reservation for 6:50 on Thursday September 30, when I see the park closes at 8. Will they be rushing us out the door? Should I switch to an earlier time?



Bump! Thoughts based on prior experience would be welcome!


----------



## giggygirl

Any thoughts on what the WOC schedule will be like on the weekdays during October? I'm assuming there will be only one show, but at what time? Or would they do the unthinkable and have no WOC on the days they close at 8pm.


----------



## Vala

Someone who called for WOC packages in September/beginning of off season was told to call back on September 1 if memory serves me correct. So hopefully not too long to wait for some pointers.


----------



## Sherry E

Just popping in to say hi to my Halloween peeps!

I see that we are now only four weeks out from the start of the Halloween season at DLR (can you believe it is only 4 weeks away?  Wow!) - and still no cool Halloween mini-site to tide us over!!

This is why I was asking a while back when the exact end of the "Summer season" at DLR is - does anyone know?  I know they have a cut-off date for when the end of their summer season is, and it's in August.  It's something like August 25th or 27th or 29th - something like that. 

In any case, when I realized that we were not seeing a press release because there is probably nothing new that's being added to the festivities this year, it also occurred to me that Disney may be waiting until the end of their Summer season to put up the mini-site and release any more details.  So that must be our answer - whenever the official end of the DLR summer season is, is probably exactly when we will see the Halloween stuff on the DLR website.


----------



## AmyPond

According to the calendar, it looks like August 29th is the last day.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> According to the calendar, it looks like August 29th is the last day.



Thank you!  I couldn't remember the stupid Summer season end date and my PC was locking up when I tried to get on the DLR site.  Ugh.  I was thinking the date was a bit sooner than that.  So this means that they might not reveal the cool Halloween mini-site until August 29!  Or maybe they would cut us some slack and do it a day or two before.  But still, we may not see anything for another week.  That's cutting it mighty close, I'd say!!

By the way, it's supposed to be in the upper '80s and low 90's all next week.  Yuck.  No more below average temperatures.


----------



## sweetchurro

I'm so excited to MHP on Oct. 1st!!!!!
i got my costume already!!!

I can't post a picture yet because I only have 6 posts... sadness


----------



## Sherry E

sweetchurro said:


> I'm so excited to MHP on Oct. 1st!!!!!
> i got my costume already!!!
> 
> I can't post a picture yet because I only have 6 posts... sadness



Not yet, but you have one of the best signature pictures I've ever seen on this board!!  That's definitely the "spirit of Disneyland" if I ever saw it!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

giggygirl said:


> Any thoughts on what the WOC schedule will be like on the weekdays during October? I'm assuming there will be only one show, but at what time? Or would they do the unthinkable and have no WOC on the days they close at 8pm.



No, they'll be WOC on nights they close at 8. Just like September.


----------



## giggygirl

Thanks for the reply Shannon. Just looked at the September calendar, so it looks like they start WOC after the park closes at 8. That schedule will work great for us. I think I'm going to use the premium dining option to ensure a good view since we're flying across the ocean for this special Disney trip.


----------



## Eeee-va

I'm not sure if there's any new info, but Disney did put up a Halloweentime "Event" on Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=143597899006085

I didn't remember them saying the characters would "parade" down Main Street but that's not a huge priority for me so I don't know....


----------



## mvf-m11c

Eeee-va said:


> I'm not sure if there's any new info, but Disney did put up a Halloweentime "Event" on Facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=143597899006085
> 
> I didn't remember them saying the characters would "parade" down Main Street but that's not a huge priority for me so I don't know....



I don't think DL said on the website said they have a parade. Just like you I don't mind if DL doesn't have a Halloween parade. We are looking forward to HS and Treat stations.


----------



## Sherry E

Eeee-va said:


> I'm not sure if there's any new info, but Disney did put up a Halloweentime "Event" on Facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=143597899006085
> 
> I didn't remember them saying the characters would "parade" down Main Street but that's not a huge priority for me so I don't know....



I don't think it means much of anything, unfortunately.  It's not a _real_ parade.  It's basically the characters strolling down the street for 5 - 10 minutes to kind of show everyone who is there, I think, just like they did at the TOTP in DCA (which happened so quickly at the TOTP in 2008 that my friend and I totally missed it). In other words, it's not something to really plan a chunk of time around.

Believe me - if DLR were having a big spectacle of a Halloween parade (in the traditional Disneyland parade sense, or like something such as "Boo to You" that WDW has), we would have already heard about it.  They would have been leaking it out and promoting it somewhat a while ago.  For whatever reason, I guess they don't want to have a parade like that in DLR _yet_, or they can't commit to doing it yet for logistical/scheduling reasons.  So they just stick in this little mini-cavalcade of characters to kind of fill that void in a small way.


----------



## iKristin

yaaaaay its getting closer!!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm at the 6 week mark, and am started to get excited about seeing DL in all it's Halloween splendor. Can't wait to go!! Reminder to self, don't bug the kids too much about getting to go before they do...


----------



## iKristin

I still have almost 8 weeks but I have so much going on in between that like work and a Hanson concert and stuff like that so it'll go fast!!


----------



## tdashgirl

Eeee-va said:


> I'm not sure if there's any new info, but Disney did put up a Halloweentime "Event" on Facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=143597899006085
> 
> I didn't remember them saying the characters would "parade" down Main Street but that's not a huge priority for me so I don't know....



Thanks the link 

I do agree with everyone, this has to be very similar to what they did at DCA - a short little character "performance".  Definitely not something to plan your night around   My DD6 had more fun at the dance stations, where you could dance with various characters.  We have the best photos from those dance parties, I need to go dig them up!


----------



## Belle Ella

UGH! I'm almost at the one month to go marker!! I can't wait until I'm under 30 days.


----------



## Eeee-va

Sherry E said:


> It's basically the characters strolling down the street for 5 - 10 minutes to kind of show everyone who is there, I think, just like they did at the TOTP in DCA (which happened so quickly at the TOTP in 2008 that my friend and I totally missed it). In other words, it's not something to really plan a chunk of time around.



I'm sure this is right, which is why they said "parading" instead of "parade."  How funny that a few letters can deliver such a different meaning!  

I'd been looking at the WDW dates for the party and I believe they have two or three times as many dates as Disneyland does.  Plus, they have more room to store parade floats/etc.  So for them, a true parade is a good investment, as they get more use out of it every year and have plenty of room to store everything.  At DLR I think the parade would have less of a payoff.  (I think it would be very nice if there WERE a parade, and maybe someday there will be, but I can see where there are logistical issues.)


----------



## funatdisney

The calendar now has added Oct 16. Just 10 more days to cover my vacation.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's good to see more park hours, but still where are the event schedules. It would be nice to plan ahead with the schedule of what is going on. And still no event schedule for the first weekend of October.


----------



## tdashgirl

I'm hoping they'll put up the October 1st entertainment schedule in the next week.  That's what I'm most interested in, to see what they do on Halloween party nights


----------



## funatdisney

They now have the 17th park hours posted. Still no entertainment schedules.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm excited because, in just a few weeks, we should be seeing some brand new HalloweenTime photos from the first people to get to DLR when the season starts on 9/17!!  I assume that some folks on our board will head out there on the 17th - maybe after work or whatever - to see what's there. 

Whoever goes to DLR on the 17th - or even on that weekend - and takes pictures, please don't forget your peeps back here on the Halloween at DL super thread!  This is when we reallllllllly need to see photos!!  First of all, we just need more photos in this thread in general, for everyone to enjoy.  But also, we need to see what's new or different or missing (especially those folks who may not be able to go to DLR this year for HalloweenTime).  I know that I, personally, will see certain things in different photos and say, "I have to make a point to check that out," whereas I might have missed it otherwise.  Photos really help!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I have a feeling by the time the 17th rolls around, we will almost be in need of a new thread so we have room for everyone's pictures! Isn't the page limit 200? If so, we only have 45 more pages to go!


----------



## Belle Ella

Too bad I'm not going that first weekend. I would have tons to share. But I wont have too much longer by then!


----------



## iKristin

Well we will just have to have a Halloween At DL Part 2!!!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I have a feeling by the time the 17th rolls around, we will almost be in need of a new thread so we have room for everyone's pictures! Isn't the page limit 200? If so, we only have 45 more pages to go!



No.  The page limit is 250.  I'm keeping an eye on it.  When the time is right, I will start a Part 2 of the super thread and we can all begin making the transition over to that one, gradually.


----------



## CaseyK

I won't be there on the 17th but I will be there on the 26th and plan on taking a lot of pictures! 
So pleased with this thread!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I'll be there the 15th-19th, and will be sure to take lots of photos.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I'll be there the 15th-19th, and will be sure to take lots of photos.



Woo hoo!  That's right - you'll be one of the 'opening day' people!!  I wonder how much stuff will be up on, say, the 15th when you arrive as opposed to the 17th, when the season officially begins.  We know the goodies will already be on sale, but will they wait until the wee hours between the 16th and 17th to roll out the giant Mickey pumpkin?


----------



## Belle Ella

I know last year the giant mickey pumpkin went up during the night before the official start of Halloweentime. One of my co-workers was there and she thought it was awesome that it wasn't there and then it was!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!  That's right - you'll be one of the 'opening day' people!!  I wonder how much stuff will be up on, say, the 15th when you arrive as opposed to the 17th, when the season officially begins.  We know the goodies will already be on sale, but will they wait until the wee hours between the 16th and 17th to roll out the giant Mickey pumpkin?



This is one of the things I'm most looking forward to. I want to see what little hints of Halloween I can find before the 17th, and then the big official reveal on the big day. I'll be bringing my laptop so you guys can have photo updates during my trip.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> I know last year the giant mickey pumpkin went up during the night before the official start of Halloweentime. One of my co-workers was there and she thought it was awesome that it wasn't there and then it was!



That's good.  I like that they do it overnight like that.  I prefer it.  I think it adds so much more to the sort of 'magical transformation' aspect of DLR by putting the big ticket Halloween things up in the wee hours.  Then it's more of a big reveal - a wonderful surprise to wake up to in the morning.  

I don't really like the idea of the gradual build-up of the installation of decorations and other holiday touches before the holiday season, even though I understand _why_ they have to do things that way.  Christmas is so detailed and extensive - there is no way on earth they would be able to put up all the trees and everything else all over DLR overnight.  But I wish it were logistically possible for *all* of the Christmas stuff to go up overnight - this year, in the wee hours between 11/11 and 11/12 - because it would be so fantastic to be at DLR one day where there are no traces of Christmas anywhere, and then all of a sudden it's a holiday wonderland the next morning!!  It would just enhance that overall sense of fantasy.

But the Halloween stuff is not nearly as extensive as the Christmas decorations, so they can feasibly get all of it up in a shorter timespan.



VictoriaAndMatt said:


> This is one of the things I'm most looking forward to. I want to see what little hints of Halloween I can find before the 17th, and then the big official reveal on the big day. I'll be bringing my laptop so you guys can have photo updates during my trip.



I can't wait to see your 'before and after' shots!!  That will be so interesting to try to spot hints of Halloween pre-9/17 and then see how much work they did overnight to get it all up on that Friday.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

This is my first post on the Halloween thread....We will be there Sept. 16th-22nd.  I am not sure if I will be able to post pictures during our trip though, but will definitely post some and probably do a trip report when we return.


----------



## Sherry E

Kayla's Mom said:


> This is my first post on the Halloween thread....We will be there Sept. 16th-22nd.  I am not sure if I will be able to post pictures during our trip though, but will definitely post some and probably do a trip report when we return.



Yes yes yes!!  We definitely need photos here!!  And you have some good holiday photos, so the Halloween ones will be great, I'm sure!!  Is this going to be your first Halloween trip?  I was thinking you had been there during that season before.  It's quite different than Christmastime and there is not as much to see/do, but it's great fun.

This is the HalloweenTime Information Boogie (below) - we do this dance when we are hoping for information from DLR about the season.  DLR is due to update the website and put up the Halloween mini-site any day now, but we've all been waiting a long time for details!!


----------



## rowan1813

I will be there the 17-18th and I will definitely post pics after I get back!!!


----------



## Sherry E

rowan1813 said:


> I will be there the 17-18th and I will definitely post pics after I get back!!!



Yay!  I'm excited to see everything again.  I keep hoping there will be extra decorations or extra something around some of the lands that DLR has previously left untouched as far as Halloween decor.  There is a lot of area they do not cover at all during HalloweenTime.  I would love to see some extra spooky touches here and there because the MHP will be taking place and it would be good to have more of a thorough transformation in all the lands.  

But...even if it turns out to be the same old stuff that they always put up for Halloween, it wil still be nice to see brand spanking new photos of it here!!  I miss the giant Mickey pumpkin head!!  And I miss the little Mickey pumpkin heads stuck in the pumpkin muffins!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Quick...somebody post some Halloween food porn for Sherry so that she can get her Halloween food fix! I think that all of us are getting excited about Halloween time in DL, now that it's getting closer. I just wish that they would post the entertainment schedule for the first couple of weeks of Oct, so I can get a better idea of what shows I want to see, and the parades. Hopefully this will be up on their website by the end of the week hopefully. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## iKristin

Yeah even if it's all the same stuff it'll be nice to know it's almost time!!!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Sherry E said:


> Yes yes yes!!  We definitely need photos here!!  And you have some good holiday photos, so the Halloween ones will be great, I'm sure!!  Is this going to be your first Halloween trip?  I was thinking you had been there during that season before.  It's quite different than Christmastime and there is not as much to see/do, but it's great fun.



We went at the end of September when I was pregnant with DD #2, which was 2006.  I think I have some pics uploaded somewhere from that trip that I could add to this thread.  Will check when I get some more time!


----------



## Belle Ella

Talk of Halloween food porn made me have to go back and look at the picks I took last September that I posted ages ago. Yummmmmmy!


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Here you go Sherry!  Food porn is at the bottom of the blog!

http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/10/29/happy-haunts-definitely-come-to-disneylands-halloween-time/


----------



## Sherry E

That was only a tiny bit of food porn, Nancy!  It's just a tease!  Thank for posting the link to your blog.  Awesome pictures!!  Actually, _I _don't really need the Halloween food porn so much - I just like seeing photos of the seasonal decorations in general - but I'm sure other people want to see a lot of food porn. I much prefer the Christmas food goodies!!  (Woo hoo!  Peppermint ice cream and peppermint cupcakes!!!)

Most importantly, since this is the Halloween at DL super thread...we need to see photos photos and more photos IN this thread!!  When new people tune it to one of these long threads, it's largely the photos that grab their attention.

Right now, the Halloween thread is way ahead of our Christmas thread in the number of pages and views, BUT I think the Christmas thread may have more photos in it, or because there are fewer pages in the Christmas thread the pictures don't seem so spread out in the thread, maybe.

We need photos!!



By the way, the Disney Store online is now officially opening up the Halloween shop and selling Halloween goodies.  So why, oh why, is Disneyland taking its sweet time in releasing more HalloweenTime details?

I want to know what the gingerbread 'house' is going to be in the Haunted Mansion Holiday this year.  Will it be another Scary-go-Round like last year?  Will it be another coffin, like in 2008?  We would know if DLR would put up either a press release, an updated bullet point list or the mini-site!!  Last year they said what the gingerbread item in HMH would be in their pre-HalloweenTime press.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, drat...the temperature is going to be 98 degrees tomorrow!  By the way, that's the temp for where I am in L.A., and also for Inland Orange County, which includes Anaheim.

98 degrees will feel even warmer than that in DLR.  No WAY would you catch me at DLR on a day like that if I could ever help it.  I get ill in weather like that.  I don't go out to run errands or anything.  I stay indoors.  Now I am not happy with that high temp at all -  - but that's what I expect August to be like.

August is apparently just now catching up to the fact that it's summer and it's usually blazing hot.


----------



## funatdisney

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Here you go Sherry!  Food porn is at the bottom of the blog!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/10/29/happy-haunts-definitely-come-to-disneylands-halloween-time/



Awesome Blog, Nancy! I really enjoy the pics and the great read! You really captured the feel and sights of Halloween Time. Now, I just can't wait for DLR to start Halloween Time this year.


----------



## srauchbauer

looks like I need to take a tram ride to get all the Halloween stuff.  Never thought of that last year, what cute stuff outside Disney.


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> Oh, drat...the temperature is going to be 98 degrees tomorrow!  By the way, that's the temp for where I am in L.A., and also for Inland Orange County, which includes Anaheim.
> 
> 98 degrees will feel even warmer than that in DLR.  No WAY would you catch me at DLR on a day like that if I could ever help it.  I get ill in weather like that.  I don't go out to run errands or anything.  I stay indoors.  Now I am not happy with that high temp at all -  - but that's what I expect August to be like.
> 
> August is apparently just now catching up to the fact that it's summer and it's usually blazing hot.



I'll be pretty sad if it's that warm when we are there.  I just can't enjoy Fall decorations as much if it doesn't even feel remotely like Fall.    I knew that was a risk we'd have to take when making this trip.  But our options were so limited so it was either go at the end of September or skip Halloween/Fall decorations all together.

We were in the park once when it was 108 degrees outside.  I have no idea how we survived!


----------



## I'm mikey

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Here you go Sherry!  Food porn is at the bottom of the blog!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/10/29/happy-haunts-definitely-come-to-disneylands-halloween-time/



Fun read .thank you.


----------



## liesel

Hi everyone!

So I thought it would be a long time before a return visit to DLR, but now I am going to OC for a girl's weekend and it looks like my friend and I are going to do a day trip either sat oct 2 or sun oct 3.  I'm so excited!  This will be my first visit at DLR at Halloween time.  I need to catch up on this thread.  Its my first day trip since I moved away and I hope I can absorb enough in just one day.  We are doing this on the cheap, getting someone to sign us in and using my disney dollars for parking and food.  I am curious about the entertainment schedule as well, I haven't seen F! or WOC and hopefully at least one of them will be running.  If anyone can recommend saturday vs sunday, that would be great.  Has sunday been getting more crowded because of AP blockouts?  I can't wait for this trip!


----------



## Sherry E

srauchbauer said:


> looks like I need to take a tram ride to get all the Halloween stuff.  Never thought of that last year, what cute stuff outside Disney.



If I'm not mistaken, I don't think you have to take the tram to see those extra things.  I think you can walk it...which might be better to do if the tram lines are super-long.  I could be wrong on this but I am pretty sure I read someone's post once about walking the path from Mickey & Friends to the parks and seeing the Halloween stuff along the way.



AmyPond said:


> I'll be pretty sad if it's that warm when we are there.  I just can't enjoy Fall decorations as much if it doesn't even feel remotely like Fall.    I knew that was a risk we'd have to take when making this trip.  But our options were so limited so it was either go at the end of September or skip Halloween/Fall decorations all together.
> 
> We were in the park once when it was 108 degrees outside.  I have no idea how we survived!



I have no idea how you survived in that heat either!  Yikes!!  There is only so much water one can guzzle and only so much sunscreen one can apply in a day before it starts becoming inconvenient!

I hope, for your sake, that the heat has died down by the time of your DLR trip.  Hopefully this week will not be a trend for the next month or two.



liesel said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I thought it would be a long time before a return visit to DLR, but now I am going to OC for a girl's weekend and it looks like my friend and I are going to do a day trip either sat oct 2 or sun oct 3.  I'm so excited!  This will be my first visit at DLR at Halloween time.  I need to catch up on this thread.  Its my first day trip since I moved away and I hope I can absorb enough in just one day.  We are doing this on the cheap, getting someone to sign us in and using my disney dollars for parking and food.  I am curious about the entertainment schedule as well, I haven't seen F! or WOC and hopefully at least one of them will be running.  If anyone can recommend saturday vs sunday, that would be great.  Has sunday been getting more crowded because of AP blockouts?  I can't wait for this trip!



Hey there, Lisa!!  Wecome to the Halloween thread!!  Yes, if you have time, try to scroll back through and look at all the fun photos!!  I can't wait for you to go to DLR for HalloweenTime because I know you'll get some fabulous pictures (based on the fabulous photos you posted in the Christmas thread)!!

Hmmm....you bring up a good point about the Sat. vs. Sun. issue in regards to AP blockouts.  If the SoCal APs are not blocked on Sundays in Fall, then yes, I would imagine those would be pretty crowded days.  But it's hard to say exactly which factors contribute _more_ to crowds on any given day because HalloweenTime has been getting much more popular anyway.  In 2008, there were unexpectedly high crowds - the CM's were ill-prepared for it - and last year was no different.  I _think_ that the crowd levels will maintain, if not increase a bit.  It's still probably less crowded than the holiday season overall, but there is no mistaking the fact that HalloweenTime draws in the people.

I'm thinking of doing a day trip as well - and the dates you mentioned are also days I am considering.  I hope that whichever day I end up there, some other DIS-ers will be there too!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I hope to take as much pictures and video recording during MHP. I will try to take as many pics of the Halloween decorations around the resort. Even though I am very excited with the Halloween decorations, I just still love the Christmas season by far. Maybe the Halloween season will change my mine, but I am looking forward of taking pics of the park during the Halloween season.

I read that you are interested in going down to DL during Oct 2 or 3 Sherry, and it would be nice to meet some other DISers. I still haven't even seen a LGMH yet for these past two years and it would be nice to see and meet a DISer at the park. I will be down there that weekend with my DA.


----------



## zeitzeuge

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Here you go Sherry! Food porn is at the bottom of the blog!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/10/29/happy-haunts-definitely-come-to-disneylands-halloween-time/


 
Thanks for the link.  Gets me excited for our Halloween trip.



Sherry E said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I don't think you have to take the tram to see those extra things. I think you can walk it...which might be better to do if the tram lines are super-long. I could be wrong on this but I am pretty sure I read someone's post once about walking the path from Mickey & Friends to the parks and seeing the Halloween stuff along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how you survived in that heat either! Yikes!! There is only so much water one can guzzle and only so much sunscreen one can apply in a day before it starts becoming inconvenient!
> 
> I hope, for your sake, that the heat has died down by the time of your DLR trip. Hopefully this week will not be a trend for the next month or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there, Lisa!! Wecome to the Halloween thread!! Yes, if you have time, try to scroll back through and look at all the fun photos!! I can't wait for you to go to DLR for HalloweenTime because I know you'll get some fabulous pictures (based on the fabulous photos you posted in the Christmas thread)!!
> 
> Hmmm....you bring up a good point about the Sat. vs. Sun. issue in regards to AP blockouts. If the SoCal APs are not blocked on Sundays in Fall, then yes, I would imagine those would be pretty crowded days. But it's hard to say exactly which factors contribute _more_ to crowds on any given day because HalloweenTime has been getting much more popular anyway. In 2008, there were unexpectedly high crowds - the CM's were ill-prepared for it - and last year was no different. I _think_ that the crowd levels will maintain, if not increase a bit. It's still probably less crowded than the holiday season overall, but there is no mistaking the fact that HalloweenTime draws in the people.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a day trip as well - and the dates you mentioned are also days I am considering. I hope that whichever day I end up there, some other DIS-ers will be there too!!


 
The heat y'all are having out there sounds like it's close to what we had at WDW a few months ago.  It was almost unbearable and we vowed to never go back there unless it was November through March. lol

FYI, the first weekend in October is also Gay Days at DL and I'm not 100% sure how much that affects the crowd levels.  I heard that it's not a huge difference, but it is slightly noticable, so who knows.


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

Hi all! First time posting on this thread. We will be down Oct 29- Nov 11 I am so excited and I can not wait until I see everyones pictures as some people trips are coming soon!


----------



## spacemermaid

zeitzeuge said:


> Thanks for the link.  Gets me excited for our Halloween trip.
> 
> 
> 
> The heat y'all are having out there sounds like it's close to what we had at WDW a few months ago.  It was almost unbearable and we vowed to never go back there unless it was November through March. lol
> 
> FYI, the first weekend in October is also Gay Days at DL and I'm not 100% sure how much that affects the crowd levels.  I heard that it's not a huge difference, but it is slightly noticable, so who knows.



Gay Days is about as busy as a weekend in the summer. Busier than an average "off-season" weekend, but not "crazy busy" like, say, the weekend of the Candlelight Processional (which is  busy) or New Year's Eve (which I've not experienced firsthand, but have heard is even more crowded than CP nights, yikes!).


----------



## zeitzeuge

spacemermaid said:


> Gay Days is about as busy as a weekend in the summer. Busier than an average "off-season" weekend, but not "crazy busy" like, say, the weekend of the Candlelight Processional (which is  busy) or New Year's Eve (which I've not experienced firsthand, but have heard is even more crowded than CP nights, yikes!).


 
Thanks for a more detailed answer.  No one has been able to tell me yet how busy it actually can be.  We've experienced Candlelight Processional weekend, and it was nuts.  Not as bad though as July 4th, which we'll never attempt again. LOL

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mvf-m11c

spacemermaid said:


> Gay Days is about as busy as a weekend in the summer. Busier than an average "off-season" weekend, but not "crazy busy" like, say, the weekend of the Candlelight Processional (which is  busy) or New Year's Eve (which I've not experienced firsthand, but have heard is even more crowded than CP nights, yikes!).



Thx spacemermaid, my cast will have to take precaution and treat Gay Days weekend like a busy summer weekend. It won't be too much, but it will be exciting for the first weekend of October.


----------



## fhtpdw20

Just check DL site for hours and a survey request popped up asking to rate site.  They also wanted to know which internet sites you visit.  I put DIS and allears.net but they also had expedia, orbitz, ect... as sites to check.  I rated their info as poor on hours which gave me a pop-up box to let them know why the rating.  Begged for Halloween info.  Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## fhtpdw20

Halloween Time offers families a chance to enjoy seasonal attractions and decor, as well as interact with beloved Disney characters decked out in whimsical Halloween costumes.  Guests will also experience spooky fun with Disney's more sinister characters, the Disney Villains. In addition, the private-party celebration that has been so popular with guests will return for 10 special nights in October as Mickey's Halloween Party.

Moving to Disneyland this year with a new name, Mickey's Halloween Party is the separate-ticket event that invites adults and children to dress up in costume and trick-or-treat at the resort. This nighttime celebration is scheduled for Tuesdays and Fridays in October (1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26 and 29) plus Halloween night itself, Sunday, Oct. 31.  Highlights include:

Trick or Treating in the ultimate Disney neighborhood, with even more treats along "Mickey's Hide-and-Go-Treat Trails"
New dance parties  at Tomorrowland Terrace and the French Market
The "Halloween Screams" fireworks spectacular, hosted by "Master of Scare-omonies" Jack Skellington (presented exclusively for guests of Mickey's Halloween Party)
New surprises in "Mickey's Costume Party" cavalcade, performed twice nightly
Character photo locations featuring Mickey and his pals, princesses and other favorites
The opportunity to arrive three hours before the party starts to play in Disneyland
Nearly all the favorite Disneyland rides and attractions
Tickets purchased in advance for Mickey's Halloween Party are $49 most days, while tickets purchased on the event days are$54.  For Oct. 31, all tickets to Mickey's Halloween Party are $59. 

Favorite Disney characters, including Mickey himself, will dress up in their favorite costumes.  It's the ideal environment to have fun, eat special holiday treats, play interactive games, listen to "spirited" music and watch a nightly character cavalcade that celebrates the season.

For Halloween fun at Disneyland, guests will enjoy Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy in Tomorrowland.  The experience begins as a typical Space Mountain adventure, but suddenly launches voyagers into a haunted section of the universe.  Ghosts appear out of the starry darkness and swirling galaxies of Space Mountain, reaching out as if to grab guests as they speed through space.  The exhilarating drops and curves of the journey are punctuated by piercing screams, creepy sound effects and haunting music.

Jack Skellington also returns to take over the Haunted Mansion and bring back Haunted Mansion Holiday to New Orleans Square in Disneyland.  Transformed to a mix of Halloween spookiness and Christmas tradition, Haunted Mansion Holiday is inspired by the classic animated film "Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas."  Jack and his friends provide plenty of havoc and surprises as they celebrate the holidays in their unusual style.  Jack's return to the Haunted Mansion includes the traditional Halloween/Christmas gingerbread house in the Mansion Ballroom, with some special spooky surprises in this year's design.

Halloween Time offers frightfully delightful fun for children and adults.

For spine-tingling fun, drop in at The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror at Disney California Adventure park, where a "supernatural" event happened on Halloween evening, 1939, forever haunting the building.
Main Street, U.S.A. in Disneyland is transformed for the Pumpkin Festival. More than 300 pumpkins will be on display in shop windows and none of them are the same!
Visitors to Big Thunder Ranch in Frontierland will find ranch animals, pumpkin carvers, Halloween decor and activities for youngsters, all presided over by Sheriff Woody.
Meeting Disney characters will be easier than ever as Disney villains gather to plot Halloween mischief at "it's a small world" Mall in Disneyland, while other characters in spooky attire greet guests in Town Square, Main Street, U.S.A.
Rancho del Zocalo in Frontierland will honor Dia de los Muertos/Day of the Dead with traditional skeleton figures on display Sept. 19 through Nov. 2.
Special Halloween treats will be available in Disneyland, including menu items such as Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash, served in a dog dish in honor of Zero.
Halloween Time gifts are offered in Disneyland Resort shops.  Gifts include jack-o-lantern mouse ears and collectable pins depicting Mickey Mouse and his friends in Halloween costumes


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, fhtpdw20.

Hmmm.  Well, even though that info is from Laughing Place and not from Disney (meaning we have not seen it posted on any Disney-owned site _yet_ but maybe we will in the next day or two), I notice that - unless I missed it - there seems to be no mention of Candy Corn Acres in DCA.  Does anyone else see a CCA mention?  I could have skipped over it - my eyes are very tired at the moment!  But if I am correct and there is no mention of CCA, then I guess that might mean that there will be no CCA in DCA this year - which is what I was afraid of.  DCA desperately needs Halloween and Holiday touches, and I have a feeling it is going to be deprived of those this year because of WoC and the continued makeover of DCA.  Well, I guess we won't know for sure until the Halloween mini-site goes up on the DLR website.  I hope this doesn't mean the end of the giant Candy Corn, but I have doubts!!



Oh, and about Gay Days - of course, my experience has no bearing on what it will be like this year during Gay Days, because HalloweenTime has increased in popularity in general since then and crowds have increased overall - 2 years ago I happened to be at DLR during the Gay Days opening weekend, and I didn't really notice the crowds start to substantially pick up in DL until Saturday evening, and I think a lot of that had to do with the Miley Cyrus birthday party event at DL the next day.  Again, that all has nothing to do with this year, and this year could be a whole different ball o' whacks in terms of crowds.  But in 2008, it was not too oppressively crowded, from what I could tell.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Yay for info!! Thank you for posting! Looks like nothing new as far as regular HalloweenTime (not counting the changes to the party), but I'm glad to see the Halloween Round-Up and Zero's Ghoulash will be there. Also, glad to know the day of the dead stuff won't be there til the 19th, thankfully we aren't leaving until that night so we should still be able to see it.


----------



## srauchbauer

Sherry E said:


> Thanks, fhtpdw20.
> 
> Hmmm.  Well, even though that info is from Laughing Place and not from Disney (meaning we have not seen it posted on any Disney-owned site _yet_ but maybe we will in the next day or two), I notice that - unless I missed it - there seems to be no mention of Candy Corn Acres in DCA.  Does anyone else see a CCA mention?  I could have skipped over it - my eyes are very tired at the moment!  But if I am correct and there is no mention of CCA, then I guess that might mean that there will be no CCA in DCA this year - which is what I was afraid of.  DCA desperately needs Halloween and Holiday touches, and I have a feeling it is going to be deprived of those this year because of WoC and the continued makeover of DCA.  Well, I guess we won't know for sure until the Halloween mini-site goes up on the DLR website.  I hope this doesn't mean the end of the giant Candy Corn, but I have doubts!!
> 
> 
> 
> no I didn't see any mention of CCA either - I sure hope they don't forget DCA  we love CCA.  Kids have been talking about it since we told them about Disney.


----------



## FoodLover

Sherry E said:


> Well, even though that info is from Laughing Place and not from Disney (meaning we have not seen it posted on any Disney-owned site _yet_ but maybe we will in the next day or two), I notice that - unless I missed it - there seems to be no mention of Candy Corn Acres in DCA.  Does anyone else see a CCA mention?



Actually it's right off the Disneyland press site (which I'm sure is where LP got it).

You're right that Candy Corn Acres is not mentioned. I'm not sure whether to make anything of that, however. Sometimes the PR dept just doesn't mention everything.

Mary


----------



## canadadisney

Ok, I NEED September to be here so I can say, "I am going next month!"

Update was great!


----------



## Sherry E

FoodLover said:


> Actually it's right off the Disneyland press site (which I'm sure is where LP got it).
> 
> You're right that Candy Corn Acres is not mentioned. I'm not sure whether to make anything of that, however. Sometimes the PR dept just doesn't mention everything.
> 
> Mary



I didn't see it when I last looked, which was just a short time ago.  

They're pretty good about mentioning Candy Corn Acres every year - because aside from the TOTP, that was really the only touch of Halloween in DCA at all.  So I have a feeling there is no CCA this year if it was not mentioned.  It doesn't shock me - I had a feeling that would happen.

But we will know for 100% sure when the DLR Halloween mini-site goes up on the website, with all the cool effects and graphics.


----------



## Sherry E

srauchbauer said:


> no I didn't see any mention of CCA either - I sure hope they don't forget DCA  we love CCA.  Kids have been talking about it since we told them about Disney.



Well, I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who didn't notice any mention of CCA!!

Yep, I think that's a definite sign that CCA might be missing this year.  Or maybe they will stick up the giant Candy Corn but not put any candy corn in the plants around the area - like a scaled down version of it.

Last year, they skipped doing the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters out front of DCA.  This year, we may not even see any candy corn!!


----------



## AmyPond

I LOVE Candy Corn.  And I saw photos of CCA and was actually really excited to see it and take photos for myself.  So I'm pretty sad it looks like it won't be there.  Especially since this will be our last Disneyland trip for YEARS.    It doesn't sound like DCA will have any Halloween stuff.  Lame-o.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I LOVE Candy Corn.  And I saw photos of CCA and was actually really excited to see it and take photos for myself.  So I'm pretty sad it looks like it won't be there.  Especially since this will be our last Disneyland trip for YEARS.    It doesn't sound like DCA will have any Halloween stuff.  Lame-o.



I am hoping we're wrong and that DCA won't be deprived of any Halloween touches, but it is looking that way, isn't it?  Given all the other things they mentioned in this press release, surely CCA would have been mentioned too.  

Really, between the total domination of WoC this year and the work-in-progress billion dollar makeover, I think the holidays are getting short-changed at DCA.  I have my doubts that Santa will even be back at DCA this year for Christmas!!  Arrrrrggggghhhhhhhh.


----------



## FoodLover

AmyPond said:


> It doesn't sound like DCA will have any Halloween stuff.  Lame-o.



Yeah, I just re-read the whole release and the only mention of anything in DCA is TOT. I have to agree -- lame.

Mary


----------



## mvf-m11c

I would love to see Candy Corn Acre at DCA this October. Hope it is just a rumor and I would like to see DCA decorated during the Halloween season.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I would love to see Candy Corn Acre at DCA this October. Hope it is just a rumor and I would like to see DCA decorated during the Halloween season.



Well, the thing that worries me is that this info actually did come straight from an official Disney site, so it's not like it is something from another source.  Mary (FoodLover) is right about that.  It's on the Disneyland press site - or DisneylandNews.com, to be specific - and when I went back in and refreshed the page a minute ago, I saw the same exact press release that Laughing Place obtained.  (I didn't see it at first.)

So since it came directly from Disney, and since they are usually very good about mentioning Candy Corn Acres in all of their HalloweenTime press every year, the fact that it is conspiciuously missing from this release probably means that there will be no CCA. 

Again, when the fun and festive Halloween mini-site finally goes up on the DLR website, maybe we will be surprised and delighted to see CCA is still there, but right now it's not looking good for ol' Candy Corn Acres - at least this year, anyway.  It will probably be back next year.


----------



## FoodLover

Sherry E said:


> So since it came directly from Disney, and since they are usually very good about mentioning Candy Corn Acres in all of their HalloweenTime press every year, the fact that it is conspiciuously missing from this release probably means that there will be no CCA.



Sadly, I'm afraid you're right. I went back and looked at the old versions from the past couple of years, and CCA was, as you say, always mentioned. 

Also mentioned in the past was characters in costume at DCA. This year's release specifically says they will be at DL - villains in front of "its a small world" and other characters in costume in Main Street.

DCA really doesn't need to be stripped of all its holiday finery. It has enough problems as it is! I guess they're relying on WoC to bring in the crowds.

Mary


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Well, the thing that worries me is that this info actually did come straight from an official Disney site, so it's not like it is something from another source.  Mary (FoodLover) is right about that.  It's on the Disneyland press site - or DisneylandNews.com, to be specific - and when I went back in and refreshed the page a minute ago, I saw the same exact press release that Laughing Place obtained.  (I didn't see it at first.)
> 
> So since it came directly from Disney, and since they are usually very good about mentioning Candy Corn Acres in all of their HalloweenTime press every year, the fact that it is conspiciuously missing from this release probably means that there will be no CCA.
> 
> Again, when the fun and festive Halloween mini-site finally goes up on the DLR website, maybe we will be surprised and delighted to see CCA is still there, but right now it's not looking good for ol' Candy Corn Acres - at least this year, anyway.  It will probably be back next year.



Just like what you said, I hope that they would have CCA at DCA this October. Thanx for clearing it up. It is not good when the DL news website didn't include any info on DCA during the Halloween season except for ToT. We will just wait and see if they will post more info for DCA.


----------



## liesel

Sherry E said:


> Thanks, fhtpdw20.
> 
> Hmmm.  Well, even though that info is from Laughing Place and not from Disney (meaning we have not seen it posted on any Disney-owned site _yet_ but maybe we will in the next day or two), I notice that - unless I missed it - there seems to be no mention of Candy Corn Acres in DCA.  Does anyone else see a CCA mention?  I could have skipped over it - my eyes are very tired at the moment!  But if I am correct and there is no mention of CCA, then I guess that might mean that there will be no CCA in DCA this year - which is what I was afraid of.  DCA desperately needs Halloween and Holiday touches, and I have a feeling it is going to be deprived of those this year because of WoC and the continued makeover of DCA.  Well, I guess we won't know for sure until the Halloween mini-site goes up on the DLR website.  I hope this doesn't mean the end of the giant Candy Corn, but I have doubts!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and about Gay Days - of course, my experience has no bearing on what it will be like this year during Gay Days, because HalloweenTime has increased in popularity in general since then and crowds have increased overall - 2 years ago I happened to be at DLR during the Gay Days opening weekend, and I didn't really notice the crowds start to substantially pick up in DL until Saturday evening, and I think a lot of that had to do with the Miley Cyrus birthday party event at DL the next day.  Again, that all has nothing to do with this year, and this year could be a whole different ball o' whacks in terms of crowds.  But in 2008, it was not too oppressively crowded, from what I could tell.





Thanks for all the info everyone on crowd levels for Gay Days, I had forgotten it was that weekend.  I had already figured it would be busy (Halloween seems to be getting busier every year), we'll just go in with a plan.  Since its a no kids excursion (no stroller, no carrying kids), crowds will be much easier to navigate.  My friend is going through a rough time and could use a pick me up, there will still be plenty of Disney magic!  Also, I'll have more opportunity to take pictures without the kids bugging me to just go on rides!  I really hope to see CCA, I love the pictures people have posted.


----------



## spacemermaid

Does anyone have pictures of the Nightmare Before Christmas themed meals that they have at the French Market? I've spent the past 20 minutes or so doing a Google image search & the only thing that comes up is an empty "dog dish" bowl that one of the meals was served in


----------



## Eeee-va

Isn't the whole farm area going away presently?  MiceAge says it closes September 7th (and I think they mentioned that the Farmer's Market food area would stay intact).

Is the "Bountiful Farms" area where Candy Corn Acres would have been?

I am sorry if Candy Corn Acres won't be around; I know my mom would have loved to see it.


----------



## Belle Ella

Hm. Do you think it would be overbaord to try and get photos of all 300+ pumpkins on display on Main Street


----------



## mom4princesses

Belle Ella said:


> Hm. Do you think it would be overbaord to try and get photos of all 300+ pumpkins on display on Main Street



No, I think you should and start a new thread, Pumpkin pictures.  With everyones help maybe we could get all of the pumpkins in DLR.  So its like a hunt to find a pumpkin that someone has not already posted a picture of.  Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> Well, the thing that worries me is that this info actually did come straight from an official Disney site, so it's not like it is something from another source.  Mary (FoodLover) is right about that.  It's on the Disneyland press site - or DisneylandNews.com, to be specific - and when I went back in and refreshed the page a minute ago, I saw the same exact press release that Laughing Place obtained.  (I didn't see it at first.)
> 
> So since it came directly from Disney, and since they are usually very good about mentioning Candy Corn Acres in all of their HalloweenTime press every year, the fact that it is conspiciuously missing from this release probably means that there will be no CCA.
> 
> Again, when the fun and festive Halloween mini-site finally goes up on the DLR website, maybe we will be surprised and delighted to see CCA is still there, but right now it's not looking good for ol' Candy Corn Acres - at least this year, anyway.  It will probably be back next year.



I'm just really disappointed, I guess.  I haven't been to DLR in the Fall since 2006 and there weren't many Halloween decorations that year.  So I was really excited to see more and now it sounds like it will basically be the same stuff I saw in 2006.  Now I'm partly wishing I'd held off and done our usual January trip instead.  Ugh.


----------



## Sherry E

spacemermaid said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the Nightmare Before Christmas themed meals that they have at the French Market? I've spent the past 20 minutes or so doing a Google image search & the only thing that comes up is an empty "dog dish" bowl that one of the meals was served in



Courtesy of AmyPond (who found it and posted in this thread), this may help a little bit:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37583795&postcount=1733


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I'm just really disappointed, I guess.  I haven't been to DLR in the Fall since 2006 and there weren't many Halloween decorations that year.  So I was really excited to see more and now it sounds like it will basically be the same stuff I saw in 2006.  Now I'm partly wishing I'd held off and done our usual January trip instead.  Ugh.



You are just not getting lucky with your Halloween visits at all!!  It definitely sounds like this is a partially scaled down HalloweenTime this year.  I think I expected things to be bigger and grander as time passed because HalloweenTime is getting so popular.  This year it's like only half of the DLR will be in the spirit - no pun intended - while the other half is dominated by WoC and the billion dollar makeover.  Most of the stuff was always in Disneyland anyway, and not so much in California Adventure, but I guess I just like seeing that DCA is involved in the season in some way too.  Having the Halloween party in DCA gave it a good dose of Halloween and kind of forced DLR to keep DCA included in the festivities.  Now that the party is in DL, it's like DCA is being totally left out!

I think that once the makeover is further along next year, they will probably do something more in DCA.  But DCA really needs some festive holiday touches, so I hope they don't neglect it for Christmas.


----------



## Sherry E

mom4princesses said:


> No, I think you should and start a new thread, Pumpkin pictures.  With everyones help maybe we could get all of the pumpkins in DLR.  So its like a hunt to find a pumpkin that someone has not already posted a picture of.  Sounds like fun to me.



We need pumpkin pictures in this thread!!  We need pictures, period!!  All we will have to photograph, really, will be pumpkins of all sizes this year since we won't have Candy Corn!!


----------



## Carolwoodpr

My son, who was 7 last year absolutely loved Ghost Galaxy.

And I have to say, Halloween Screams is the best fireworks display that Disney has ever done.

For Christmas we were at WDW, and still love Halloween Screams best.  Better than Illuminations or the Holiday Wishes show.  You have to see that show!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Hm. Do you think it would be overbaord to try and get photos of all 300+ pumpkins on display on Main Street



Oh, I meant to say - no, it's definitely not overboard.  I would love all 300 photos, I'm sure!  But...it's not as easy as it sounds to get photos all of them.  They are not all right there in front of you.  Some are easy to see, but some of them are high up, sitting in dark window sills or on balconies, barely visible.  You'll see what I mean when you get there.

Pay close attention to the pumpkins around the Partners statue, however....unless DLR decides to withhold those pumpkins from us too at the last minute!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I was thinking more on the lines of a scavenger hunt for me. I may just be tempted to see how many I can find.


----------



## canadadisney

Carolwoodpr said:


> My son, who was 7 last year absolutely loved Ghost Galaxy.
> 
> And I have to say, Halloween Screams is the best fireworks display that Disney has ever done.
> 
> For Christmas we were at WDW, and still love Halloween Screams best.  Better than Illuminations or the Holiday Wishes show.  You have to see that show!



I am very excited about the fireworks. I have seen Holiday Fireworks and Wishes but not Screams. How far in advance of the fireworks do you think you need to stake out a spot? I don't need front of castle but good enough to see everything.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Oh, it's better in front of the castle. They have special effects.


----------



## AmyPond

Carolwoodpr said:


> My son, who was 7 last year absolutely loved Ghost Galaxy.
> 
> And I have to say, Halloween Screams is the best fireworks display that Disney has ever done.
> 
> For Christmas we were at WDW, and still love Halloween Screams best.  Better than Illuminations or the Holiday Wishes show.  You have to see that show!



I think Remember....is the best fireworks show I've ever seen.  I watched the Halloween one on youtube and thought it was kind of cheesy.  Had they used the ACTUAL songs it would have been cool.  Instead they did weird, cheesy, pop versions.  Yuck.


----------



## spacemermaid

Sherry E said:


> Courtesy of AmyPond (who found it and posted in this thread), this may help a little bit:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37583795&postcount=1733



Thanks! That's just what I was looking for


----------



## JH87

mom4princesses said:


> No, I think you should and start a new thread, Pumpkin pictures.  With everyones help maybe we could get all of the pumpkins in DLR.  So its like a hunt to find a pumpkin that someone has not already posted a picture of.  Sounds like fun to me.





Belle Ella said:


> Hm. Do you think it would be overbaord to try and get photos of all 300+ pumpkins on display on Main Street



LOVE this idea!!!


----------



## fhtpdw20

Don't lose hope on candy corn plants.  It think it would fit in Toontown from the pics I have seen.  Does Mickey and Minnies houses have a garden space in front or to side yards?  Maybe some will show up there.


----------



## srauchbauer

fhtpdw20 said:


> Don't lose hope on candy corn plants.  It think it would fit in Toontown from the pics I have seen.  Does Mickey and Minnies houses have a garden space in front or to side yards?  Maybe some will show up there.



what a great thought - Candy Corn would be really cute there.


----------



## amamax2

Belle Ella said:


> Hm. Do you think it would be overbaord to try and get photos of all 300+ pumpkins on display on Main Street



Oh my gosh - I was just reading the Christmas thread and about the 100 trees and wondering if it would be too much to try to photograph all of them!  Now I see this - LOVE the idea of trying to do this...hmmm.....maybe we can start a check list of all the ones we find.  From the press release, it sounds like all 300 are on Main St (or am I reading that wrong?).  Do you think that is right, or is it  300 scattered throughout the park, counting, for instance, the ones over the ticket booths?  (see, I'm serious  ).




fhtpdw20 said:


> Don't lose hope on candy corn plants.  It think it would fit in Toontown from the pics I have seen.  Does Mickey and Minnies houses have a garden space in front or to side yards?  Maybe some will show up there.



While not a complete CCA,  I *believe* at WDW last year there was some great Halloween decor in Toontown, so not beyond the realm of possibility.  



What I'm wondering is, do you all think they will keep Halloween over at DL, or is this just for this year because of WOC and all the construction?  If it is just a temporary fix, they may not put a lot into it this year...'course if they decide to permanently move it, then by not putting a lot into this year, next year they can roll out the "bigger and better" banner (with corresponding price increase  ).


----------



## SueTGGR

But Toontown closes early. ;>( 
I am still keeping hope up for DCA. Even if the Farm area is being remodeled there is still all the decorations around Sunshine Plaza, right? I can't imagine they won't do anything. Plus, won't they have the Tron stuff in place of the GlowFest instead by then? Maybe they are waiting to see what that will encompass.  So many changes going on, maybe they are still trying to figure out the logistics of it all.


----------



## JH87

srauchbauer said:


> what a great thought - Candy Corn would be really cute there.



That would be super cute, but I just don't think toon town has enough extra spce. maybe a few touches here and there but its already so busy in terms of decor that it might be too much for that little town to handle lol.
do they even decorate toon town at all? i mean it would be soooo cute to have like pupkins on minnie and mickeys porches, and at christmas have lights on their houses....
i have never been during holidays so i have no clue! but i havent seen pics either.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

And Mickey's house will be closed for at least some of the Halloween season.   Unfortunately it's closed all the time I am there.


----------



## CaseyK

We are missing the Halloween Party so that means the fireworks (we will be there to see Remember Dreams Come True). We'll see everything else right? Do the characters dress up even if it's not a Party day? Will Big Thunder Ranch BBQ be what they said (laughing place post) during all of Halloween time?


----------



## mvf-m11c

DisneyStitch626 said:


> And Mickey's house will be closed for at least some of the Halloween season.   Unfortunately it's closed all the time I am there.



My DC is bummed that Mickey's house is closed during our visit, but she is also not happy that TSMM will be closed until October 10th. There is still a lot to do at the DLR, it is also exciting to see RDCT on the weekends.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am pretty bummed about TSMM too! I am hoping it opens up a couple days earlier, but I won't get my hopes too high.

Star Tours is also a bit of a bummer, but not much we can do about it!

I am also looking forward to the Remember Fireworks! Although I am a little stressed about trying to see them and Fantasmic! on the same night. I really want to see both, and I only have one night, so I am a little stressed about getting good spots!


----------



## Sherry E

amamax2 said:


> Oh my gosh - I was just reading the Christmas thread and about the 100 trees and wondering if it would be too much to try to photograph all of them!  Now I see this - LOVE the idea of trying to do this...hmmm.....maybe we can start a check list of all the ones we find.  From the press release, it sounds like all 300 are on Main St (or am I reading that wrong?).  Do you think that is right, or is it  300 scattered throughout the park, counting, for instance, the ones over the ticket booths?  (see, I'm serious  ).
> 
> 
> While not a complete CCA,  I *believe* at WDW last year there was some great Halloween decor in Toontown, so not beyond the realm of possibility.
> 
> What I'm wondering is, do you all think they will keep Halloween over at DL, or is this just for this year because of WOC and all the construction?  If it is just a temporary fix, they may not put a lot into it this year...'course if they decide to permanently move it, then by not putting a lot into this year, next year they can roll out the "bigger and better" banner (with corresponding price increase  ).



Not 100 trees for Christmas, amamax2 - there are *700* trees!!!!  And that was my goal last year - to find all of them - before I realized I would only be able to make a day trip.  You need a lot of time to do it and you have to look in unexpected places (like window displays and down dark, hidden hallways)!!

I agree with what everyone has said here - while some candy corn touches in ToonTown may be possible, they don't have enough space to do a full Candy Corn Acres.  Also, if DLR was totally relocating the bulk of the candy corn decorations to TT, they would have mentioned it in the press release yesterday because they ordinarily never do anything in TT for Halloween.  They would want people to know to go look there.

Removing Candy Corn Acres from DCA this year means no Heimlich popping up every so often, and it means one less PhotoPass photo op (they are already lacking PhotoPass photo ops too).  But most importantly, DCA _needs_ Halloween/holiday touches.  It has lost the Halloween Party too.  I thought it was so clever when they had the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters in front of DCA, but then suddenly they were gone last year.  Putting all of the Halloween stuff in DL might be fun - if they could find a place for CCA in DL, that would be cool - but leaving DCA out of it altogether seems off-kilter to me.  It seems lopsided.  It feels like it's not really "HalloweenTime," as in a whole season all over the Resort.  To me, it will feel like it's one park with Halloween decorations.  I think they need to do something in both parks to have a better balance.  They should do something at the hotels for the whole seaosn too, but at least both parks.

Hopefully next year they will bring back CCA, and that this year it's only gone because of the construction work they are doing.  I surely hope it's not because of World of Color domination.  Yes, yes, I get it - World of Color is a great show and all of that. But I don't need it to take over the entire park and become the main focus!


----------



## DisDancerina

If you want to get your kids super-hyped up for Disneyland Halloweentime, rent/try to find the Disney Sing Along Songs Halloween video. 
I'm 15 and I have to admit that every time I watch it I still get giddy!


----------



## tdashgirl

DisDancerina said:


> If you want to get your kids super-hyped up for Disneyland Halloweentime, rent/try to find the Disney Sing Along Songs Halloween video.
> I'm 15 and I have to admit that every time I watch it I still get giddy!



We have that video!  I think I got it on Amazon.  Super cute.


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> Not 100 trees for Christmas, amamax2 - there are *700* trees!!!!  And that was my goal last year - to find all of them - before I realized I would only be able to make a day trip.  You need a lot of time to do it and you have to look in unexpected places (like window displays and down dark, hidden hallways)!!
> 
> I agree with what everyone has said here - while some candy corn touches in ToonTown may be possible, they don't have enough space to do a full Candy Corn Acres.  Also, if DLR was totally relocating the bulk of the candy corn decorations to TT, they would have mentioned it in the press release yesterday because they ordinarily never do anything in TT for Halloween.  They would want people to know to go look there.
> 
> Removing Candy Corn Acres from DCA this year means no Heimlich popping up every so often, and it means one less PhotoPass photo op (they are already lacking PhotoPass photo ops too).  But most importantly, DCA _needs_ Halloween/holiday touches.  It has lost the Halloween Party too.  I thought it was so clever when they had the candy corn CALIFORNIA letters in front of DCA, but then suddenly they were gone last year.  Putting all of the Halloween stuff in DL might be fun - if they could find a place for CCA in DL, that would be cool - but leaving DCA out of it altogether seems off-kilter to me.  It seems lopsided.  It feels like it's not really "HalloweenTime," as in a whole season all over the Resort.  To me, it will feel like it's one park with Halloween decorations.  I think they need to do something in both parks to have a better balance.  They should do something at the hotels for the whole seaosn too, but at least both parks.
> 
> Hopefully next year they will bring back CCA, and that this year it's only gone because of the construction work they are doing.  I surely hope it's not because of World of Color domination.  Yes, yes, I get it - World of Color is a great show and all of that. But I don't need it to take over the entire park and become the main focus!



Well, I hope y'all enjoy CCA next year.  

Maybe I'll get to enjoy it in 5 years.  

Can you tell I'm a bit bitter that the last time I was a DLR for HalloweenTime was in 2006 where there wasn't that much?  And then now this year it's all scaled back too?  Because yeah, I'm bitter.  And it's too late to reschedule our trip for our usual January time.  I was willing to deal with hot weather and crowds so I could see the Halloween stuff and now I feel like I made the wrong choice since it's so scaled down.


----------



## tdashgirl

sending some  and  to you!  We don't know what it will be like for Halloween time yet since DLR hasn't started it and so much has changed since last year ... we're all just guessing here!   I'm going to think super positive for your trip


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> Well, I hope y'all enjoy CCA next year.
> 
> Maybe I'll get to enjoy it in 5 years.
> 
> Can you tell I'm a bit bitter that the last time I was a DLR for HalloweenTime was in 2006 where there wasn't that much?  And then now this year it's all scaled back too?  Because yeah, I'm bitter.





Well, on the bright side, at least in 5 years all the 'work' in DCA will be completely finished and the World of Color hype will have totally died down so it won't seem like it has consumed all of DCA (as it does now).  That will open the doors for bigger celebrations of the seasons.  By then, because it will be a newer, shinier DCA in general, DLR almost certainly will be doing bigger and better things for HalloweenTime in DCA.

But we have one last shot at finding out the fate of CCA - when the Halloween mini-site goes up.  That should tell us once and for all (just in case the powers that be at DLR are currently on the fence about what to do with the giant candy corn).

I still think they would have room and could make room to put up the giant candy corn photo op (the one with the bite taken out by Heimlich) in DCA, if nothing else.  And they could still hang the candy corn off of the Golden Gate Bridge and in some of the palm trees.  That way there would be some remote touches of Halloween in DCA.  It's just the candy corn 'plants' that make up Candy Corn Acres that would have to be displaced.  And if those are displaced, then DLR might figure that there is no point in putting up the candy corn photo op either.

We will have to see.  Now I absolutely cannot wait for 9/17 to roll around so we can get the first reports from people on the scene as to whether there are any candy corn sightings in DCA at all!  I have to know!!


----------



## DisDancerina

Mickey's Halloween Party is at DL this year, right?


----------



## srauchbauer

I am still hoping that DCA will do something it's not going to cost them anymore$$ they already have the stuff.  They know exactly where it should go and Disney is really trying to make DCA a "real park" so I hope they treat it as a "real park"


----------



## amamax2

Sherry E said:


> Not 100 trees for Christmas, amamax2 - there are *700* trees!!!!  And that was my goal last year - to find all of them - before I realized I would only be able to make a day trip.  You need a lot of time to do it and you have to look in unexpected places (like window displays and down dark, hidden hallways)!!



*700!*  How did I mis-read that?  Oh my - I think I can ditch the family a few hours each of our three days, but probably not enough to get all 700, especially with all the other new things I've found to see and do from the Christmas thread.




Sherry E said:


> Hopefully next year they will bring back CCA, and that this year it's only gone because of the construction work they are doing.  I surely hope it's not because of World of Color domination.  Yes, yes, I get it - World of Color is a great show and all of that. But I don't need it to take over the entire park and become the main focus!



I am SOOOO over WOC already!!!  My family has always LOVED DCA, and last time we went, we really disliked all the new theming, and now, from all reports, to basically turn the whole park into the WOC park, phooey!

(I'm bitter, too, Amy Pond, just for different reasons, lol!)


----------



## AmyPond

I think WOC seems pretty awesome.  We watched the live feed of it online opening night and I liked it.  However, it is kind of annoying that it seems to have taken over DCA right now.  I'm not even sure if we're going to see it or not.  We may not want to take the time since our time in the parks may be fairly limited.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Well, on the bright side, at least in 5 years all the 'work' in DCA will be completely finished and the World of Color hype will have totally died down so it won't seem like it has consumed all of DCA (as it does now).  That will open the doors for bigger celebrations of the seasons.  By then, because it will be a newer, shinier DCA in general, DLR almost certainly will be doing bigger and better things for HalloweenTime in DCA.



I quite agree. We have to be patient. I, for one, like that MHP has moved to DL. DCA is under too much construction and it was quite awkward last year. When the WOC dies down and the construction is finished, I am excited to see what they will do with DCA then. I don't think they will ignore decking it out for Halloween and Christmas. By the time they get done, the marketing team will need to come up with something to advertise the new DCA.

As for MHP at DL, I am looking forward to see if there is anything new offered. Maybe more decorations or more dressed up characters. I am going to have fun checking out if there are any differences. In fact, I might go for a day trip in September (my trip is in late Oct.)  Take DH and head on over for an afternoon, and have grandma pick up the kids after school. Noe that sounds like a plan....


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Well there's still no Halloween stuff, but the rest of the entertainment schedule seems to be showing up for October now!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Nevermind, Disneyland's stuff is showing up, but not World of Color yet.


----------



## Diznygrl

When Buena Vista Street opens next year, I think you'll be saying goodbye to Candy Corn Acres, and hopefully hello to some Fall decor with a little more class.  CCA was fine for Sunshine Plaza, but I really don't see it working for Buena Vista Street.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

At least they finally have the entertainment schedule for the days I'm at the mouse. It gives me an idea of what parades and things I want to do. Am really looking forward to my trip. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AmyPond

There won't be any fireworks the entire time we're there.  LOL.


----------



## canadadisney

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Well there's still no Halloween stuff, but the rest of the entertainment schedule seems to be showing up for October now!



WHAT!!!??? Ok gotta check that ASAP!


----------



## JaxsonsMom

AmyPond said:


> There won't be any fireworks the entire time we're there.  LOL.



This is pretty regular, if the calendar is working in my head you arrive on a Monday. 
Usually during the fall fireworks are on the weekends and some mondays.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I'm about to buy our airline tickets and would LOVE to know about WOC!  

Just venting....


----------



## AmyPond

JaxsonsMom said:


> This is pretty regular, if the calendar is working in my head you arrive on a Monday.
> Usually during the fall fireworks are on the weekends and some mondays.



Well, we are technically in town late Sunday night until the following Saturday morning.  But since there is a Halloween Party Friday night, that means no fireworks for us.


----------



## canadadisney

WoC is posted for the week we are there Oct 5-9.


----------



## tdashgirl

Thanks for posting!  yay for proposed entertainment schedule for a big chunk of October (through 10/19 as of 7:37pm pacific time).


----------



## mvf-m11c

Finally, the DLR post the entertainment schedule for October. The schedule event is no surprise to us and we can finally plan our trip in two months.


----------



## iKristin

Yaaaaay it's coming!!!


----------



## Eeee-va

I don't know if this has been asked before (and I doubt it's been answered definitively!), but does anyone have any idea if you'll be able to enter the park via monorail for the 3 PM/4 PM early entrance to the Halloween party, if you haven't entered through the main gate already?  The monorail is on the list of things my mom wants to do, and we'll be visiting Downtown Disney that morning/afternoon anyway, so I was just curious.


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Thanks everyone for the comments on the blog.  We have a lot of great articles about Disneyland on it, and more to come!  

The Laughing Place info on HalloweenTime is a direct copy of the press release put up on the official Disneyland Press info site.  I just checked.  Verbatim.  I thought we web sites weren't allowed to copy all that directly.... I know I'm not when I do stories for this one....

Sherry, et al - if there is ever a question about a rumor, you can check story validity here - www.disneylandnews.com.

Anyway, yes.  They official one has no mention of CCA in DCA.


----------



## Sydneymum

We are a family of 4 and arriving from Oz for MHP on the 1st October.ANy idea how hot it will be??I thought fall was going to be cool,but have heard to prepare for hot weather??


----------



## AmyPond

Sydneymum said:


> We are a family of 4 and arriving from Oz for MHP on the 1st October.ANy idea how hot it will be??I thought fall was going to be cool,but have heard to prepare for hot weather??



It could be hot or it could be cooler.  Weather in Anaheim can be very unpredictable.  I'd wait until a week or so before your trip and check sites like accuweather.com and weather.com.  That may be able to help you plan what to bring.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I would say be prepared and bring extra clothes so that you can layer them. Also go to your dollar store and pick up some cheap rain ponchos for the wet rides. It tends to be cool in the morning and evening so be prepared. In light that Anaheim has had a cooler summer than normal that we could be experiencing a heat wave during that time, so you never know what the weather is going to be like until just before you go. Also agree with Amy, check underground weather or acdcuweather for up to date weather predictions on what it's going to be like weather like down at the mouse. By the way WELCOME TO THE BOARDS! I'm arriving the day after you, so wear your Lime Green Mickey Mouse Heads, as there is going to be a bunch of us DIS'ers going to be in DL around the same time as your trip, so might be bumping into some of us. Have a great trip!


----------



## Sherry E

YellowMickeyPonchos said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on the blog.  We have a lot of great articles about Disneyland on it, and more to come!
> 
> The Laughing Place info on HalloweenTime is a direct copy of the press release put up on the official Disneyland Press info site.  I just checked.  Verbatim.  I thought we web sites weren't allowed to copy all that directly.... I know I'm not when I do stories for this one....
> 
> Sherry, et al - if there is ever a question about a rumor, you can check story validity here - www.disneylandnews.com.
> 
> Anyway, yes.  They official one has no mention of CCA in DCA.



Thanks, Nancy.  Yes, we know about Disneylandnews.com.  And we know that the Laughing Place info came from there.  Mary pointed that out a couple of days ago and then I checked my Disneylandnews.com page saved in My Favorites, and once I Refreshed it the Halloween stuff appeared so I saw what she was referring to.  

We're hot on the trail of breaking news!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I guess we're really getting closer than, huh? I'm so excited because I am for sure now doing the Fantasmic seating. I think I am more looking forward to this trip than any before. I knew Halloweentime would be the right choice.


----------



## srauchbauer

hurray the calendar is showing some days for our trip - time to start thinking about PS's.


----------



## srauchbauer

I am sure this has been asked a zillion times but I have spent the past 45 minutes looking without success.  I am thinking of surprising family with the Fanstamic Dessert Package and I have found the price (wow that's a lot of $$) but my question is what is included.

Thanks


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

srauchbauer said:


> I am sure this has been asked a zillion times but I have spent the past 45 minutes looking without success.  I am thinking of surprising family with the Fanstamic Dessert Package and I have found the price (wow that's a lot of $$) but my question is what is included.
> 
> Thanks



A folding chair with preferred viewing of the show. A dessert box with a selection of desserts, chocolates, cheeses, and fruit (there's a recent picture on the second to last page of the dining thread), and unlimited refills on drinks throughout the show, water, coffee, tea, hot chocolate, or soda.


----------



## srauchbauer

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> A folding chair with preferred viewing of the show. A dessert box with a selection of desserts, chocolates, cheeses, and fruit (there's a recent picture on the second to last page of the dining thread), and unlimited refills on drinks throughout the show, water, coffee, tea, hot chocolate, or soda.



thank you I don't know how missed the pic on the dining thread


----------



## Woodduck

Just looked at October 15-20 on the calendar and they are having MM on Friday, Saturday, Monday and Tuesday. I called DL and they said it is correct. 

Also Aladdin will restart October 7. 

Now will it really be this way is the question???


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Figures that Aladdin would start the day after our last day in the parks.


----------



## funatdisney

Ummm.. I am not getting notifications on my e-mail on activity on the threads I am following. So, hopefully this post will fix that.

Happy Haunts everyone!  The time is getting closer.


----------



## funatdisney

The calendar is posting to the 20th. 6 more days until my planned trip on Oct. Come on...Come on...you can do it!


----------



## disneymum58

Okay so here is more disappointing news for my vacation, Oct. 22 - 26.  I just spoke with a CM at Disney Dining to make PS and he told me that DL will be closing to the public at 6pm Oct. 25 and 26. I don't really want to head over to DCA and deal with the WOC crowds either so I'm not happy.  Just thought I would give a head's up to anyone else thinking of going those days.  He said it was for CM trick or treat parties.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

So, what do you guys think, RDCT fireworks are at 9:30 on the 9th & 10th of October, do you think it will hold true that the Screams fireworks will be at 9:30 also on the 8th during the MHP?  I'm trying to figure out how late we'll be up that night!  Or, on Monday (11th) night the RDCT fireworks are at 8:40... maybe the Screams ones will be earlier too?


----------



## JH87

Woodduck said:


> Just looked at October 15-20 on the calendar and they are having MM on Friday, Saturday, Monday and Tuesday. I called DL and they said it is correct.
> 
> Also Aladdin will restart October 7.
> 
> Now will it really be this way is the question???



first we have no movement on the calendar now a bunch of changes left and right! lol
for my October trip i am just going to wing it. show up at the gates and whatever happens happens!! (But if in fact Aladdin will be showing, that is definitely one thing i must see!)


----------



## dizplanner

Thanks for the heads up on the calendar update. We are going Oct 16-20. I'm not surprised they moved the MM from Sunday to Monday. Sunday is the CHOC walk - a fund raising walk in Disneyland/DCA before the parks open. I figured they would not have time to clear the park and still do MM. Notice that DL doesn't open until 9am rather than 8am the other Sundays? Nice that they decided to have MM on Monday rather than just cancelling.

Although I have to admit I am surprised they added MM to Friday too. Is this a sign that they expect it to be really busy?

I did notice that DCA is not staying open any later on Tuesdays - at least by schedule - who knows if they will add another WOC "last minute" due to demand and end up staying open later.


----------



## funatdisney

dizplanner said:


> I did notice that DCA is not staying open any later on Tuesdays - at least by schedule - who knows if they will add another WOC "last minute" due to demand and end up staying open later.



It wouldn't be the first time DL had changed a closing time at the last minute. The Mickey's Halloween Party is held on Tuesdays and so the park is closing early for this event.


----------



## Woodduck

I wonder if they are adding it to Friday since the park is closing early for ToT?


----------



## YellowMickeyPonchos

Sherry E said:


> Thanks, Nancy.  Yes, we know about Disneylandnews.com.  And we know that the Laughing Place info came from there.  Mary pointed that out a couple of days ago and then I checked my Disneylandnews.com page saved in My Favorites, and once I Refreshed it the Halloween stuff appeared so I saw what she was referring to.
> 
> We're hot on the trail of breaking news!!




Sorry, Sherry!  I can';t keep up with these threads anymore!  They just go way to fast with too many postings!  I'm trying to get back in to participating more in the DL Boards but there is so little time!

You wouldn't believe how many people don't actually know about that site and I had seen another post wondering if the LP info was correct, so I verified.


----------



## dizplanner

Woodduck said:


> I wonder if they are adding it to Friday since the park is closing early for ToT?



I wondered if it was because of the party too, except this is the only Friday that has MM. Why this Friday and not the others with parties?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Good Morning everyone! "BUMP"


----------



## Sherry E

Just wanted to say hi and  to my fellow Halloween peeps!  I didn't have time to get back to this thread yesterday, but you know I always have to come back.  If all else fails and I can't post on all the threads I would prefer to, I have to keep up with the Halloween thread, the Christmas thread and my TR.

I can't believe it is almost September and HalloweenTime will be here in a matter of a few weeks.

Meanwhile, it's been in the 90's this week.  Not feeling very Halloween-y!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

In case anyone would like to know, they are now making reservations for WOC packages for October!

I made mine today. Going to be dining at Ariel's Grotto on Oct. 1st at 5:30!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Meanwhile, it's been in the 90's this week.  Not feeling very Halloween-y!!



You can blame me - I'm hoping for hot weather through the end of September .... **runsoffandhides**

OK, so we're starting to get Halloween shirt in at work and I stopped by the Disney Store yesterday and there were some Halloween items out! Really is getting closer, huh?


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> You can blame me - I'm hoping for hot weather through the end of September .... **runsoffandhides**
> 
> OK, so we're starting to get Halloween shirt in at work and I stopped by the Disney Store yesterday and there were some Halloween items out! Really is getting closer, huh?



  If it stays hot, I'll know who to blame!!  You'll rue the day!!!

I think that the last Disney Store online e-mail I got (early this week or over the weekend, maybe?) announced that their "Halloween Shop" was now open.  So they are selling Halloween things.  It is really getting closer, that's for sure!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> If it stays hot, I'll know who to blame!!  You'll rue the day!!!
> 
> I think that the last Disney Store online e-mail I got (early this week or over the weekend, maybe?) announced that their "Halloween Shop" was now open.  So they are selling Halloween things.  It is really getting closer, that's for sure!



No Sherry, *You'll* rue the day!  You and anyone else who gets in the way of my hot weather.



Speaking of the Disney store, do you know how hard it was to not buy the light up Snow White wand from the costume. I got all giddy. They are cute. Why can't I still be, like, 6?


----------



## RegionsBeyond

It was pointed out photos from previous years might be welcome here to aid folks who haven't been or are curious, and I always go to DL in October since Halloween is my favorite time of year, period, and DL lately has been quite stepping up the park offerings. Here are soem of my favorite shots from past two years of the park decor:


























































































I still have the "edible" Hitchhiking Ghosts from this, 2 years later, heh....  






That shall do for now, I have a few more to share in a bit, since there seems to be a file limitation in posting...hope you've enjoyed and comments more than welcome!


----------



## tdashgirl

Ignore my post on your other thread ... yay!!! You're here.  Awesome photos.


----------



## Belle Ella

Gotta love more photos!! I cannot wait until I get the chance to take my own. Yeah, no way I can leave the SLR behind. No siree!


----------



## Carolwoodpr

The photo's are killing me   Making me remember I won't be there, and will be at WDW instead.  No Halloween Screams for me.

For those who go - make sure you can see Sleeping Beauty Castle.  You need to be able to see just to the left of the castle to see Jack Skellington.  And you are going to absolutely love these fireworks.  I predict they will become your new favorite.


----------



## Sherry E

RegionsBeyond said:


> It was pointed out photos from previous years might be welcome here to aid folks who haven't been or are curious, and I always go to DL in October since Halloween is my favorite time of year, period, and DL lately has been quite stepping up the park offerings. Here are soem of my favorite shots from past two years of the park decor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the "edible" Hitchhiking Ghosts from this, 2 years later, heh....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That shall do for now, I have a few more to share in a bit, since there seems to be a file limitation in posting...hope you've enjoyed and comments more than welcome!



Awesome awesome awesome!!  Thank you so much for posting these in this thread!  The Christmas thread seems to have a never ending supply of fabulous photos, but the Halloween thread needs many, many more!!  Plus, we have a lot of people over in this thread - so you have an eager, captive audience!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

so excited for october now!!!! i have this long list(that keeps getting longer) of all the treats i want to get...hello pumpkin fudge!  i think i might buy pumpkin flavored everything hahaha


----------



## Belle Ella

Carolwoodpr said:


> The photo's are killing me   Making me remember I won't be there, and will be at WDW instead.  No Halloween Screams for me.
> 
> For those who go - make sure you can see Sleeping Beauty Castle.  You need to be able to see just to the left of the castle to see Jack Skellington.  And you are going to absolutely love these fireworks.  I predict they will become your new favorite.



Unfortunately no Halloween Screams for me either and I _will_ be there. Sigh. Stupid perk of the MHP, lol. I'm just jealous! I love Remember Dreams Come True though, so I'll be a happy camper. Maybe I'll even watch them from the Castle this time instead of just ROA after Fantasmic.


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> so excited for october now!!!! i have this long list(that keeps getting longer) of all the treats i want to get...hello pumpkin fudge!  i think i might buy pumpkin flavored everything hahaha



omg same here! i LOVE pumpkin flavored stuff!!!


----------



## JH87

Belle Ella said:


> No Sherry, *You'll* rue the day!  You and anyone else who gets in the way of my hot weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Disney store, do you know how hard it was to not buy the light up Snow White wand from the costume. I got all giddy. They are cute. Why can't I still be, like, 6?



I know what you mean! I had time to waste the other day so I looked around the Disney Store and I was like, in awe of everything! i wanted to have the Ariel and Eric dolls, and then i saw some Princess costumes and i wanted to be a kid again sooo badly!!! The Tiana one is beautiful!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

JH87 said:


> omg same here! i LOVE pumpkin flavored stuff!!!



its just so festive!!!  

what else pumpkin flavored do they have beside fudge?


----------



## where's_my_prince

Belle Ella said:


> No Sherry, *You'll* rue the day!  You and anyone else who gets in the way of my hot weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Disney store, do you know how hard it was to not buy the light up Snow White wand from the costume. I got all giddy. They are cute. Why can't I still be, like, 6?



don't worry i'm almost nineteen last month when i went to DL i bought the princess tiana light up wand (to go with my tiana crown naturally )   and i was waving it around like nobodys business!! especially during world of color


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> its just so festive!!!
> 
> what else pumpkin flavored do they have beside fudge?



Muffins, cupcakes, some hot drinks like maybe cider and lattes.  There are pumpkin-shaped cookies.  There may even be some pumpkin-ish ice cream at Gibson Girl.  There is a pumpkin mousse sort of dessert that is sold at restaurants in New Orleans Square as well.


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> its just so festive!!!
> 
> what else pumpkin flavored do they have beside fudge?



I love the lyrics in your signature!!the fudge sounds good!!!! Definitely getting that when I go!
I think I will go on a super diet the month before my trip that way I won't feel as guilty eating all the delicious holiday foods 



Sherry E said:


> Muffins, cupcakes, some hot drinks like maybe cider and lattes.  There are pumpkin-shaped cookies.  There may even be some pumpkin-ish ice cream at Gibson Girl.  There is a pumpkin mousse sort of dessert that is sold at restaurants in New Orleans Square as well.


yummy!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> don't worry i'm almost nineteen last month when i went to DL i bought the princess tiana light up wand (to go with my tiana crown naturally )   and i was waving it around like nobodys business!! especially during world of color



Ah! There is hope for me yet! I always take my beloved glow sticks. I think I may be requesting that wand for my birthday in a couple of weeks. I would have fun with it. I just know it. 24 be darned.


----------



## where's_my_prince

JH87 said:


> I love the lyrics in your signature!!the fudge sounds good!!!! Definitely getting that when I go!
> I think I will go on a super diet the month before my trip that way I won't feel as guilty eating all the delicious holiday foods
> 
> 
> yummy!!!!



hahaha funny cuz i am on a super diet right now so i sometimes stay up late fantasizing about this disneyland trip and being able to eat all these goodies hahahahaha


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> Muffins, cupcakes, some hot drinks like maybe cider and lattes.  There are pumpkin-shaped cookies.  There may even be some pumpkin-ish ice cream at Gibson Girl.  There is a pumpkin mousse sort of dessert that is sold at restaurants in New Orleans Square as well.



yummmm my mouth is watering!!! i think i also heard about some sort of pumpkin cheesecake at the plaza inn but idk, i surely hope so though!


----------



## amamax2

Region Beyond:

Those photos are fabulous!  So many things I haven't seen..

Were some of those from inside Haunted Mansion?  

Thanks so much for posting - I just cannot wait for our trip!


----------



## where's_my_prince

Belle Ella said:


> Ah! There is hope for me yet! I always take my beloved glow sticks. I think I may be requesting that wand for my birthday in a couple of weeks. I would have fun with it. I just know it. 24 be darned.



ya seriously and order the one from disney store cuz i think they are like 10.50 on there right? and they are like 16-17 dollars at DL, they are different wands but they both light up which to me is the whole point!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> No Sherry, *You'll* rue the day!  You and anyone else who gets in the way of my hot weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the Disney store, do you know how hard it was to not buy the light up Snow White wand from the costume. I got all giddy. They are cute. Why can't I still be, like, 6?



Jazz - 

This may be before your time, but I'm a big fan of all those cheesy Rankin-Bass holiday specials that air every year ("Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer," "Frosty the Snowman," "Little Drummer Boy," "Jack Frost," etc.).  They even have Easter specials.  There are a whole bunch of them.  I loved all that stuff when I was growing up.  

Anyway, the hot/cold thing reminded me of one Rankin-Bass holiday special in particular, called "A Year Without Santa Claus."  In it, Mother Nature has two trouble-making sons - the Heat Miser and the Cold Miser (at least I think he's called Cold Miser).  Heat Miser lives in a place that looks like an inferno, with flames burning here and there.  Cold Miser lives in a frozen tundra of a place, with icicles everywhere.  The two sons are constantly bickering and trying to inflict their own weather on the other one - like Heat Miser will make the temperatures soar in Cold Miser's town and Cold Miser will make things freeze in Heat Miser's town.  It's really cute.

So I just envisioned you in the Heat Miser den, in the middle of flames, and me over in the Cold Miser frozen tundra with icicles hanging from my nose, and we are constantly zapping each other with weather!!!

I love a lot of the stuff at the Disney Store - I have to avoid looking at too much of it or I will end up buying stuff for 6-year-olds (even though I don't have any kids!).


----------



## Belle Ella

where's_my_prince said:


> ya seriously and order the one from disney store cuz i think they are like 10.50 on there right? and they are like 16-17 dollars at DL, they are different wands but they both light up which to me is the whole point!



I'd probably just go into the Disney Store and buy it. I think I will on my drive home from work before I leave if nobody gets it for me for my birthday (and I will tell everyone I want it) 

I love how Disney brings out the kid in us.


----------



## RegionsBeyond

amamax2 said:


> Region Beyond:
> 
> Those photos are fabulous!  So many things I haven't seen..
> 
> Were some of those from inside Haunted Mansion?
> 
> Thanks so much for posting - I just cannot wait for our trip!



Thanks very much! And yes, a few of the photos are from inside Haunted Mansion Holiday. I much prefer the regular version myself, but alas...


----------



## where's_my_prince

Belle Ella said:


> I'd probably just go into the Disney Store and buy it. I think I will on my drive home from work before I leave if nobody gets it for me for my birthday (and I will tell everyone I want it)
> 
> I love how Disney brings out the kid in us.



seriously it does! when i bought the wand i was like i probably get annoyed with carrying it and put it in my backpack, nope that thing was glued to my hand like a little 4 year old!
just going to the disney store makes me wish i was little so i can fit into the costumes they have, they are so much more elaborate then when we were that age!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry!! I totally know what you're talking about. Yes, technically before my time, but not at the same time. I think ABC family still airs them every year and we own a few on VHS and I meant to get them on DVD last year. Maybe I will remember this year since I am sure we'll have them at the store again.

I think I may just start calling you Cold Miser (I think it was Snow Miser, right?) now. And I think the Tag Fairy needs to haunt this thread to boot. I would get along bery well with Heat Miser I would. Bring on the war of the weather!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Sherry!! I totally know what you're talking about. Yes, technically before my time, but not at the same time. I think ABC family still airs them every year and we own a few on VHS and I meant to get them on DVD last year. Maybe I will remember this year since I am sure we'll have them at the store again.
> 
> I think I may just start calling you Cold Miser (I think it was Snow Miser, right?) now. And I think the Tag Fairy needs to haunt this thread to boot. I would get along bery well with Heat Miser I would. Bring on the war of the weather!



You're right - I think he is Mr. Snow Miser (or I am).  I knew "Cold' Miser didn't sound right, but it was something similar!!!  I remember them singing, "I'm Mr. Heat Miser...He's Mr. Heat Miser..." and doing a little dance while zapping each other with weather!!

Yes - ABC Family does air a lot of those Rankin Bass shows during December (and late November, too)!!  There's a whole bunch of them.  They never did a Halloween show, though.  They are so hokey-looking with the clay puppets and all - but I love them all!  I don't know why, but I love them!!  I guess, like Disney, those Rankin-Bass shows are classics and can withstand the test of time and the passing of generations!!


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> seriously it does! when i bought the wand i was like i probably get annoyed with carrying it and put it in my backpack, nope that thing was glued to my hand like a little 4 year old!
> just going to the disney store makes me wish i was little so i can fit into the costumes they have, they are so much more elaborate then when we were that age!



a few years ago me and a friend, at the time we were 19 i believe, we went into the disney store and actually tried on the dresses! we couldnt help it! they were rather small, but the employee even offered to take our photo! 
it was fun. ah the magic of disney


----------



## RegionsBeyond

Sherry E said:


> Yes - ABC Family does air a lot of those Rankin Bass shows during December (and late November, too)!!  There's a whole bunch of them.  They never did a Halloween show, though.  They are so hokey-looking with the clay puppets and all - but I love them all!  I don't know why, but I love them!!  I guess, like Disney, those Rankin-Bass shows are classics and can withstand the test of time and the passing of generations!!



It wasn't meant for TV,  but Rankin-Bass did do a Halloween movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5fe7D14Jp8


----------



## Sherry E

RegionsBeyond said:


> It wasn't meant for TV,  but Rankin-Bass did do a Halloween movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5fe7D14Jp8



Oooooh!!!!  Oh wow!  I never knew that.  I need to see it!!  Thanks for telling me.  I thought it was odd that I never saw anything from them that was Halloween-related on TV as a kid, because it seems like they would have done something since they were so prolific in the Christmas and Easter realms.  I even belong to a Rankin-Bass page on Facebook and I don't think I loooked at the page long enough to see if they listed all of their productions, including Halloween.  

As I always say, you learn something new every day!


----------



## Diznygrl

RegionsBeyond said:


> I still have the "edible" Hitchhiking Ghosts from this, 2 years later, heh....



OMG, I want that Hitchhiking Ghost thing!  I kept the edible Jack Skellington that came on top of my cheesecake from a few Christmases ago:







I brought it home and sprayed it with acrylic gloss to preserve it and I use it in my Halloween decor.  I'd love to do the same thing with the edible HHG!


----------



## JH87

You guys are making me sooo excited for my first ever DLR Halloween trip!!!! All the photos of decor, and food.....
I have a feeling it's going to become a new tradition for me 
I see an AP in my near future....


Just a question...
exactly how different is Haunted Mansion Holiday? I thought it was just a few things here and there but after seeing pics and hearing stories it seems like its totally different!
Can someone provide a brief description?


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Jazz -
> 
> This may be before your time, but I'm a big fan of all those cheesy Rankin-Bass holiday specials that air every year ("Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer," "Frosty the Snowman," "Little Drummer Boy," "Jack Frost," etc.).  They even have Easter specials.  There are a whole bunch of them.  I loved all that stuff when I was growing up.
> 
> Anyway, the hot/cold thing reminded me of one Rankin-Bass holiday special in particular, called "A Year Without Santa Claus."  In it, Mother Nature has two trouble-making sons - the Heat Miser and the Cold Miser (at least I think he's called Cold Miser).  Heat Miser lives in a place that looks like an inferno, with flames burning here and there.  Cold Miser lives in a frozen tundra of a place, with icicles everywhere.  The two sons are constantly bickering and trying to inflict their own weather on the other one - like Heat Miser will make the temperatures soar in Cold Miser's town and Cold Miser will make things freeze in Heat Miser's town.  It's really cute.
> 
> So I just envisioned you in the Heat Miser den, in the middle of flames, and me over in the Cold Miser frozen tundra with icicles hanging from my nose, and we are constantly zapping each other with weather!!!
> 
> I love a lot of the stuff at the Disney Store - I have to avoid looking at too much of it or I will end up buying stuff for 6-year-olds (even though I don't have any kids!).



OK Sherry, you totally got that song stuck in my head!   I just had to go watch it.  I was thinking I had that show on DVD, but I was wrong.  My collection has Rudolph, Frosty, Santa Claus is Comin' to Town, The Little Drummer Boy, ... and a few others that don't deserve to be in the same DVD set as these classics!  Anyway, I had to watch it on YouTube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yon2YuXssvo

Love those old shows!  My kids just don't get into them nearly as much as I do.  They love the old Charlie Brown holiday shows (my 10 year old wore a sheet with a bunch of holes cut out of it last year for Halloween), but the Rankin-Bass stuff is a bit too old school for them, unfortunately.  

And speaking of your preference of the cold... I was like you.  I'd take the cold over the heat any day.  But then last November when we returned home from our DL trip, we came home to a broken furnace.  We got home around 11pm and decided to just tough it out through the night and call a repair guy in the morning.  Ugh.  Big mistake.  It got down to below 40 degrees.  INSIDE of our house!   It was a miserable night, let me tell you.  I really did feel like I had icicles hanging off my nose like Mr. Snow Miser.   I remember thinking, "Never again will I complain about hot weather!"  Our freezer in the kitchen stopped working as well.  We thought it was odd that the heater and freezer both went out at the same time.  We were told, though, that the freezer will kick off if the room where the freezer is gets too cold.  Odd...wasn't sure what to think about that.  But once the heater was fixed the next day, and the house warmed up, sure enough the freezer kicked on again.  

OK...back to Halloween stuff.  RegionsBeyond -- I love your pictures!  More please!


----------



## deejdigsdis

JH87 said:


> You guys are making me sooo excited for my first ever DLR Halloween trip!!!! All the photos of decor, and food.....
> I have a feeling it's going to become a new tradition for me
> I see an AP in my near future....
> 
> 
> Just a question...
> exactly how different is Haunted Mansion Holiday? I thought it was just a few things here and there but after seeing pics and hearing stories it seems like its totally different!
> Can someone provide a brief description?



I saw it for the first/only time last November.  For me it was a totally different ride.  My 3 favorite parts of the ride were missing: the floating candles in the hallway, the hitchhiking ghosts, and the lady at the end when you are exiting the ride that says, "Hurry baaaack!  Hurry baaaack!  Be sure to bring your DEATH certificate...if you decide to join us!"  I'm sure someone who has more experience with HMH will be able to give more details.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

JH87 said:


> You guys are making me sooo excited for my first ever DLR Halloween trip!!!! All the photos of decor, and food.....
> I have a feeling it's going to become a new tradition for me
> I see an AP in my near future....
> 
> 
> Just a question...
> exactly how different is Haunted Mansion Holiday? I thought it was just a few things here and there but after seeing pics and hearing stories it seems like its totally different!
> Can someone provide a brief description?



It's totally different. They really go all out with the Nightmare Before Christmas theme. It's all black lights with the bright painting throughout. The Nightmare Before Christmas music plays throughout the ride. They do a good job of capturing the movie for the overlay. My favorite part is smelling the gingerbread in the dining area.


----------



## Sydneymum

Oh all you guys are making us here in Australia so jealous.Halloween doesnt exist here. The stores have been trying to introduce Halloween stuff ,but it just isnt catching on. I arrive on October 1st and we have tickets for MHP. We are sooooooooooooo  excited, it is coming up so quickly now. You are all so lucky being so close to Disneyland. We have to save up for years to be able to come over and enjoy what you have on your doorstep. Will it be hot???? I was hoping for some cool weather???


----------



## Sydneymum

.............oh by the way........is there anywhere that shows the entertainment schedule for Halloween for 1st October? e.g. when the fireworks are on , if there is a parade, any special shows??? Cant seem to find any info.


----------



## Vala

Disneyland website. If I am looking correctly the October 1 schedule is up:
http://disneyland.disney.go.com/calendar/daily/?day=20101001

There's no fireworks during the week, just the Halloween one for the party during those nights.


----------



## Sydneymum

Hey , thanks for the info....however it doesnt really show any information in regards to the actual Halloween schedule. I would really like to know when the fireworks are on and if any parades are scheduled???Anyone out there know what is going on?


----------



## Vala

You mean the schedule for the parties?

We've been discussing the little info we have all over the last 20 pages or so.  We're miles away from any schedule. I don't think we got any schedule the last years either, the info only came out once people started returning from the first parties.

All we know is that there's going to be "characters parading" on Main Street, which seems to be the version of the character cavalcade they had in DCA. 
Unless there is a major change that has not been announced yet, that's the closest thing to a parade we get.

The fireworks I'd personally expect to be on as the Magic fireworks the other day, maybe a bit later. 

Also the last years didn't have any special shows. But again no one knows for sure yet because there's been that switch of parks and nothing was officially announced so far.


----------



## Sherry E

Love these things, especially the Vampire Mickey snowglobe and the Peek-a-Boo Mickey sculpture:

http://www.disneystore.com/hallowee...qNo|0||pNewFlag|1||pSortName|0||pLaunchDate|1


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sherry E said:


> Love these things, especially the Vampire Mickey snowglobe and the Peek-a-Boo Mickey sculpture:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/hallowee...qNo|0||pNewFlag|1||pSortName|0||pLaunchDate|1



Those things are really cute! I love the snow globe one especially.


----------



## amamax2

Diznygrl said:


> OMG, I want that Hitchhiking Ghost thing!  I kept the edible Jack Skellington that came on top of my cheesecake from a few Christmases ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought it home and sprayed it with acrylic gloss to preserve it and I use it in my Halloween decor.  I'd love to do the same thing with the edible HHG!



Ok, WHERE did these two desserts come from?  They look sooooooo yummy!

Edit: other pix from Region Beyond didn't come through, but I want to know about both of them, lol.


----------



## srauchbauer

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Those things are really cute! I love the snow globe one especially.



Looks like another trip to the Disney Store (like I need an excuse)  have to get gift cards for the trip any way.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

srauchbauer said:


> Looks like another trip to the Disney Store (like I need an excuse)  have to get gift cards for the trip any way.



I am always thinking up excuses to go, but no one ever believes them!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Andrea, at least you've got a Disney Store where you live, in BC they shut down the Disney Store in Metrotown in Feb, so I've got nowhere to get my Disney fix, except online, which is expensive when it crosses the border (GRUMBLE!). I''ve been looking through the Disney Store online and drooling over things till I can get down there and start shopping and getting my Disney fix. Sydneymom, I've got a friend in Perth that used to do up her house when her kids were younger, with fake body parts dripping in fake blood, and basically turned her rental house into the house of horrors for Halloween. It's funny, as I've got another pen friend heading down to Sydney on business around the time I've visiting the mouse, who also lives in Perth. Small world! Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## JaxsonsMom

amamax2 said:


> Ok, WHERE did these two desserts come from?  They look sooooooo yummy!
> 
> Edit: other pix from Region Beyond didn't come through, but I want to know about both of them, lol.



They are from the French Market in New Orleans Square. Very yummy and very cute. THey usually always have a fancy treat!


----------



## JH87

Sherry E said:


> Love these things, especially the Vampire Mickey snowglobe and the Peek-a-Boo Mickey sculpture:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/hallowee...qNo|0||pNewFlag|1||pSortName|0||pLaunchDate|1



ADORABLE!!!
I love the Mickey jack-o-lantern treat bowl!


----------



## RegionsBeyond

Now, I must say, the one thing overall Disney disappoints me with overall is how much Haunted Mansion gets neglected in favor of Nightmare merch and attention. Now don't get me wrong, I love the film Nightmare: saw it the first week it come out in '93 and have liked it ever since, was super-enthusiastic about the old merch when it was still "rare".

But filling the HM store with Nightmare stuff mostly, and making a classic Disney attraction I love not even open during the holiday that suits it best...meh. The Haunted Mansion is hands down my favorite in any theme park anywhere. I still like elements of the overlay (new gingerbread house, the sculpted snow curly hill from Nightmare) but to me the two never really meshed...it's neon/blacklit cartoon characters in a "realistic" spooky old Victorian mansion. I wish it would wait for November, at least, or have no overlay at this point. Probably just me...I wish the focus was on HM as an attraction in it's original format, like the Florida Not So Scary after hours parties, and not Jack Skellington. He can be involved, but I like my classic spooky Disney rather more...


----------



## DisneyStitch626

BELLEDOZER said:


> Andrea, at least you've got a Disney Store where you live, in BC they shut down the Disney Store in Metrotown in Feb, so I've got nowhere to get my Disney fix, except online, which is expensive when it crosses the border (GRUMBLE!). I''ve been looking through the Disney Store online and drooling over things till I can get down there and start shopping and getting my Disney fix. Sydneymom, I've got a friend in Perth that used to do up her house when her kids were younger, with fake body parts dripping in fake blood, and basically turned her rental house into the house of horrors for Halloween. It's funny, as I've got another pen friend heading down to Sydney on business around the time I've visiting the mouse, who also lives in Perth. Small world! Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Trish



You are right, I am lucky to have it fairly close. Although, there are a lot more things online that appeal to me, than the stuff in the store these days. The store just doesn't have all the cute things for "older" children like it used to. It has some, but very little. It kind of has a Toys R Us feel to it now, just Disney only.

The online store has a lot more things that I like, I just wish they'd bring them into the stores!


----------



## JH87

RegionsBeyond said:


> Now, I must say, the one thing overall Disney disappoints me with overall is how much Haunted Mansion gets neglected in favor of Nightmare merch and attention. Now don't get me wrong, I love the film Nightmare: saw it the first week it come out in '93 and have liked it ever since, was super-enthusiastic about the old merch when it was still "rare".
> 
> But filling the HM store with Nightmare stuff mostly, and making a classic Disney attraction I love not even open during the holiday that suits it best...meh. The Haunted Mansion is hands down my favorite in any theme park anywhere. I still like elements of the overlay (new gingerbread house, the sculpted snow curly hill from Nightmare) but to me the two never really meshed...it's neon/blacklit cartoon characters in a "realistic" spooky old Victorian mansion. I wish it would wait for November, at least, or have no overlay at this point. Probably just me...I wish the focus was on HM as an attraction in it's original format, like the Florida Not So Scary after hours parties, and not Jack Skellington. He can be involved, but I like my classic spooky Disney rather more...



yeah, i can imagine it not 'feeling right' when i go see it for the first time. i also LOVE HM! I think the overlay should be strictly for Christmas time, since its got that Christmas tone to it, and the original HM would fit great with Halloween without any changes. but who knows, maybe i will end up loving it lol.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

we love the overlay, it was how my dd saw the HM for the 1st time... now that I think about it hubby too.  He went to dl as a kid, and skipped the HM because he thought it was "a dumb haunted house."   He had no idea that it was actually a ride inside!!

We are NBC fans though, the only thing I miss is the hitchhiking ghosts at the end... the presents or whatever don't really have the same effect!


----------



## AmyPond

RegionsBeyond said:


> Now, I must say, the one thing overall Disney disappoints me with overall is how much Haunted Mansion gets neglected in favor of Nightmare merch and attention. Now don't get me wrong, I love the film Nightmare: saw it the first week it come out in '93 and have liked it ever since, was super-enthusiastic about the old merch when it was still "rare".
> 
> But filling the HM store with Nightmare stuff mostly, and making a classic Disney attraction I love not even open during the holiday that suits it best...meh. The Haunted Mansion is hands down my favorite in any theme park anywhere. I still like elements of the overlay (new gingerbread house, the sculpted snow curly hill from Nightmare) but to me the two never really meshed...it's neon/blacklit cartoon characters in a "realistic" spooky old Victorian mansion. I wish it would wait for November, at least, or have no overlay at this point. Probably just me...I wish the focus was on HM as an attraction in it's original format, like the Florida Not So Scary after hours parties, and not Jack Skellington. He can be involved, but I like my classic spooky Disney rather more...



Thanks for sharing all of the awesome photos!!

I enjoy the holiday overlay but I prefer the original.  I think the overlay is just there way too long too.  Basically four months.  And then the mansion is closed before and after for a few weeks, at least.  It stinks.  We like to go to Disneyland in January so on our last couple trips, the Haunted Mansion has been totally closed.  And the trip before that is was the holiday overlay.  We haven't seen the original since August 2007.  (Thankfully we did go on it at WDW in 2008 and earlier this year!)


----------



## Sherry E

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> we love the overlay, it was how my dd saw the HM for the 1st time... now that I think about it hubby too.  He went to dl as a kid, and skipped the HM because he thought it was "a dumb haunted house."   He had no idea that it was actually a ride inside!!
> 
> We are NBC fans though, the only thing I miss is the hitchhiking ghosts at the end... the presents or whatever don't really have the same effect!



I love it too!!  And I grew up going on the original HM, so it's not like I don't love that version as well.  As I was saying in my Trip Report last night, what I like and appreciate is that there is a contrast.  I like that there are two different versions of one ride in a year, and that both the original HM purists can be happy and the fans of the overlay can be happy. I think it works well and is a great compromise for everyone.  I know that many people don't agree with me, though.  There are many people who prefer the original version, so I might be in the minority in loving the overlay.

I was also saying in my TR last night that DLR does a fantastic job of maintaining the same essence, integrity and magic that it's always had, while appealing to all age groups, and yet still changing things up and advancing here and there.  None of us would want them to change the entire park - because then it wouldn't be the same Disneyland we love.  But I don't see any harm in mixing things up in a few areas or on a couple of rides for a few months out of the year.

DLR strikes a good balance between keeping things the same and moving into the future with some of their changes - just enough to appeal to young kids and younger generations who are just now discovering Disneyland, as well as staying true to the longtime fans.


----------



## RegionsBeyond

Sherry E said:


> I love it too!!  And I grew up going on the original HM, so it's not like I don't love that version as well.  As I was saying in my Trip Report last night, what I like and appreciate is that there is a contrast.  I like that there are two different versions of one ride in a year, and that both the original HM purists can be happy and the fans of the overlay can be happy. I think it works well and is a great compromise for everyone.  I know that many people don't agree with me, though.  There are many people who prefer the original version, so I might be in the minority in loving the overlay.
> 
> I was also saying in my TR last night that DLR does a fantastic job of maintaining the same essence, integrity and magic that it's always had, while appealing to all age groups, and yet still changing things up and advancing here and there.  None of us would want them to change the entire park - because then it wouldn't be the same Disneyland we love.  But I don't see any harm in mixing things up in a few areas or on a couple of rides for a few months in a year.
> 
> DLR strikes a good balance between keeping things the same and moving into the future with some of their changes - just enough to appeal to young kids and younger generations who are just not discovering Disneyland, as well as staying true to the longtime fans.



Not to get too much into it heh, but it's not an issue of change, or not liking the inclusion of "relevant" things...Nightmare, as I said, is a great movie and came out with "my generation". It's that I don't think the overlay is as well thought out as could have been in stylistic matching. That is likely a personal thing, but I think it is the same if they added Captain Hook to Pirates for any amount of time: it's a cartoon character in a 'realistic' designed environment and doesn't match, that's all  Change and variety isn't necessarily bad, I liked Ghost Galaxy for SM a good deal, just this particular one doesn't come across favorably to me in addition to taking away my favorite attraction for Halloween, when it is already perfectly themed to that holiday on it's own merits.


----------



## Sherry E

RegionsBeyond said:


> Not to get too much into it heh, but it's not an issue of change, or not liking the inclusion of "relevant" things...Nightmare, as I said, is a great movie and came out with "my generation". It's that I don't think the overlay is as well thought out as could have been in stylistic matching. That is likely a personal thing, but I think it is the same if they added Captain Hook to Pirates for any amount of time: it's a cartoon character in a 'realistic' designed environment and doesn't match, that's all  Change and variety isn't necessarily bad, I liked Ghost Galaxy for SM a good deal, just this particular one doesn't come across favorably to me in addition to taking away my favorite attraction for Halloween, when it is already perfectly themed to that holiday on it's own merits.



To you, it's not an issue of change.  My viewpoint was that I look at it as DLR making some changes here and there to keep up with the times.

You expressed that you didn't care for it, so I was expressing that I do care for the overlay, in response to Mommy2PrincessAbby's post.  It's not meant to be an ongoing debate.  There are those of us on both sides of the issue, and that's clear, but I love it and have always loved it!  I think the whole thing 'works' wonderfully.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I broke down today and brought out my HM snowglobe.  I'm dying to start decorating.  I may put up my Halloween tree this weekend!

I can't wait until our trip!  I haven't been to DL in almost 20 years.  My kids have never been there.   Ever since we have moved out to the west coast (2 years ago) we have wanted to go to DL, but chickened out and changed back to a WDW vacation.  This long weekend will give us a chance to give DL a try.


----------



## RegionsBeyond

Sherry E said:


> To you, it's not an issue of change.  My viewpoint was that I look at it as DLR making some changes here and there to keep up with the times.
> 
> You expressed that you didn't care for it, so I was expressing that I do care for the overlay, in response to Mommy2PrincessAbby's post.  It's not meant to be an ongoing debate.  There are those of us on both sides of the issue, and that's clear, but I love it and have always loved it!  I think the whole thing 'works' wonderfully.



Fair enough, and of course nothing personal meant or implied here 

The zombie gingerbread men from the past few years were great, I shall admit: rather wish they'd sell those in park bakeries with the other Halloween baked goods.


----------



## fhtpdw20

Just got off the phone with Disney about Happy Haunts Tour.  October info is not available yet, however, the tour is suppose to be on the weekends only in September.  The first tour is 9/17 at 5pm.


----------



## Sherry E

RegionsBeyond said:


> Fair enough, and of course nothing personal meant or implied here
> 
> The zombie gingerbread men from the past few years were great, I shall admit: rather wish they'd sell those in park bakeries with the other Halloween baked goods.



Now that we are in total agreement on!  I would love for those scary zombie gingerbread men to be sold - they are quite creepy looking!!  In fact, I was really, really hoping that one of these days they would sell small, scaled-down versions of the different gingerbread 'houses' (or coffins or Scary-Go-Rounds or whatever they may be) that they put in the ballroom each year.  That would be an awesome collectible to have.  It wouldn't even have to be made from real gingerbread.  They could use whatever material they used to make their gingerbread line of Christmas sculptures and ornaments a few years ago.  

Last year the HMH had the Scary-Go-Round.  The year before was the coffin.  I don't think we know yet what it will be this year (unless I missed something)?  In any case, I bet if they put those on sale, people would snap them up like crazy - even if they aren't fans of HMH.  And eventually DLR will probably get rid of HMH - maybe when HalloweenTime really gets to be an even bigger deal (after the DCA changes are complete) and they can get by without HMH.  So while HMH is there it would be nice if they sold some of those zombie guys and made some miniature versions of the gingerbread centerpieces!!



fhtpdw20 said:


> Just got off the phone with Disney about Happy Haunts Tour.  October info is not available yet, however, the tour is suppose to be on the weekends only in September.  The first tour is 9/17 at 5pm.



The Happiest Haunts tour is happening in September after all?  That's wonderful for those folks who are going in September!!  It was beginning to look like that would only be an October thing as well!


----------



## Sherry E

In exactly 3 weeks, some folks on this thread will be having a spooky ol' time at DLR!!


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry-I can't believe I had never seen the bear and Donald & company scene until our trip in April. I have an adorable one with my son in it. Maybe I will see if I can post it for you. ;>)


----------



## SueTGGR




----------



## Sherry E

I always thought it was odd that they kept that display^^ up in other months outside of Halloween season, because it so clearly fits Halloween best!!

Cute picture, SueTGGR!!


----------



## SueTGGR

OK, now you have done it...I found my pictures of my son's candy stash after trick or treating @ DCA from 2008. That is full size towel from the DL hotel room. And you can see it is all yummy stuff & that doesn't include all the packs of carrots and apples, either. 





A few others to enjoy





















Let me know if you want more!


----------



## Sherry E

Those are great, SueTGGR!  You've been holding out on us all this time!!  One thing I really liked about the Halloween touches in DCA at night was that jack-o-lantern image projected into the mouse head on California Screamin.'  I'm sorry to see that go.


----------



## Sherry E

deejdigsdis said:


> OK Sherry, you totally got that song stuck in my head!   I just had to go watch it.  I was thinking I had that show on DVD, but I was wrong.  My collection has Rudolph, Frosty, Santa Claus is Comin' to Town, The Little Drummer Boy, ... and a few others that don't deserve to be in the same DVD set as these classics!  Anyway, I had to watch it on YouTube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yon2YuXssvo
> 
> Love those old shows!  My kids just don't get into them nearly as much as I do.  They love the old Charlie Brown holiday shows (my 10 year old wore a sheet with a bunch of holes cut out of it last year for Halloween), but the Rankin-Bass stuff is a bit too old school for them, unfortunately.
> 
> And speaking of your preference of the cold... I was like you.  I'd take the cold over the heat any day.  But then last November when we returned home from our DL trip, we came home to a broken furnace.  We got home around 11pm and decided to just tough it out through the night and call a repair guy in the morning.  Ugh.  Big mistake.  It got down to below 40 degrees.  INSIDE of our house!   It was a miserable night, let me tell you.  I really did feel like I had icicles hanging off my nose like Mr. Snow Miser.   I remember thinking, "Never again will I complain about hot weather!"  Our freezer in the kitchen stopped working as well.  We thought it was odd that the heater and freezer both went out at the same time.  We were told, though, that the freezer will kick off if the room where the freezer is gets too cold.  Odd...wasn't sure what to think about that.  But once the heater was fixed the next day, and the house warmed up, sure enough the freezer kicked on again.
> 
> OK...back to Halloween stuff.  RegionsBeyond -- I love your pictures!  More please!



Deejdigsdis - See, I would probably be happy with a cold house like that.  I just bundle up in tons of layers if I get cold!!  I like it!!  (I'm sure I wouldn't like it if I didn't have anything to bundle up in, but when I can bundle up I'm happy!)  But there is no comforting me when it's hot.  I hate it.  I'm Mr. Snow Miser, out on my frozen tundra!!!

I love all the Peanuts holiday specials, too!!  I adore Snoopy and the gang.  In fact, in keeping with the Halloween theme, one of my favorite specials is "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown," where they all go trick or treating and Charlie says, "I got a rock."  Love that!!

Anway, I bought a bunch of the Rankin-Bass shows years ago (probably late '80s or early '90s - on VHS, no less!!!), and then a couple of friends gave me additional ones to add to the "collection."  This is not all of them, but the ones that I have are:

Easter

The Easter Bunny is Coming to Town
The First Easter Rabbit
Here Comes Peter Cottonail

Christmas

The Emperor's New Clothes
The First Christmas
Frosty the Snowman
Frosty Returns
Frosty's Winter Wonderland
Jack Frost
The Leprechaun's Christmas Gold
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
Little Drummer Boy
Little Drummer Boy, Book II
Nestor, the Long-Eared Christmas Donkey
Pinocchio's Christmas
Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
Rudolph's Shiny New Year
Rudolph and Frosty's Christmas in July
Santa Claus is Coming to Town
The Stingiest Man in Town
'Twas the Night Before Christmas
Year Without A Santa Claus


----------



## iKristin

IT'S GETTING CLOSER!!! I know we're all excited


----------



## tdashgirl

Cute Halloween Stuff at the Disney Store!

Nice photos SueTGGR. Memories!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I love all the Peanuts holiday specials, too!!  I adore Snoopy and the gang.  In fact, in keeping with the Halloween theme, one of my favorite specials is "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown," where they all go trick or treating and Charlie says, "I got a rock."  Love that!!



I always make my family chuckle when I say "I got a rock" after looking in my bag at the Halloween party. Of course, I can only say that at Mickey's Halloween Party, since I can comfortably trick or treat there.


----------



## iKristin

I hit up the Disney store today in Portland (Clackamas) and they had a lot of cute Halloween costumes plus some other Disney Halloween stuff like a big bowl for candy aaaaand some tshirts and sweaters


----------



## amamax2

funatdisney said:


> I always make my family chuckle when I say "I got a rock" after looking in my bag at the Halloween party. Of course, I can only say that at Mickey's Halloween Party, since I can comfortably trick or treat there.



My son loves that movie, and one year went Trick or Treating dressed in a sheet 
 with holes in it.  My Dh snuck a rock in his bag and the look on his face when he got home and dumped the bag was priceless - he really thought someone had given him a rock instead of candy.


----------



## Sherry E

If not for people like Charles Schulz, Walt Disney, Jim Henson and Rankin & Bass, my childhood would have been a lot different.  Disney, Peanuts, the Muppets/Sesame Street and those silly clay puppet Rankin-Bass TV specials were integral to my youth!!

I also love the Peanuts Christmas special, with the wimpy, piddly, sad tree!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Deejdigsdis - See, I would probably be happy with a cold house like that.  I just bundle up in tons of layers if I get cold!!  I like it!!  (I'm sure I wouldn't like it if I didn't have anything to bundle up in, but when I can bundle up I'm happy!)  But there is no comforting me when it's hot.  I hate it.  I'm Mr. Snow Miser, out on my frozen tundra!!!
> 
> I love all the Peanuts holiday specials, too!!  I adore Snoopy and the gang.  In fact, in keeping with the Halloween theme, one of my favorite specials is "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown," where they all go trick or treating and Charlie says, "I got a rock."  Love that!!
> 
> Anway, I bought a bunch of the Rankin-Bass shows years ago (probably late '80s or early '90s - on VHS, no less!!!), and then a couple of friends gave me additional ones to add to the "collection."  This is not all of them, but the ones that I have are:
> 
> Easter
> 
> The Easter Bunny is Coming to Town
> The First Easter Rabbit
> Here Comes Peter Cottonail
> 
> Christmas
> 
> The Emperor's New Clothes
> The First Christmas
> Frosty the Snowman
> Frosty Returns
> Frosty's Winter Wonderland
> Jack Frost
> The Leprechaun's Christmas Gold
> The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus
> Little Drummer Boy
> Little Drummer Boy, Book II
> Nestor, the Long-Eared Christmas Donkey
> Pinocchio's Christmas
> Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer
> Rudolph's Shiny New Year
> Rudolph and Frosty's Christmas in July
> Santa Claus is Coming to Town
> The Stingiest Man in Town
> 'Twas the Night Before Christmas
> Year Without A Santa Claus



The thing about the house being soooo cold, is that we couldn't bundle up and make things any better.  Being inside of sleeping bags with blankets stacked on top of us seemed to do nothing to keep us warm.  Or at least me warm.  We all wore our winter hats and gloves to bed and I still had hands and feet that ached from being so cold.  Yes, we should have just gone to a hotel.  But, we had just returned home from an 18 day trip and I wasn't anxious to spend any more $$$.  If the kids had been miserable we would have gone to a hotel.  They just slept through it all while I was up and down all night replacing blankets that they kicked off and putting their hats back on.   Longest night ever.  But after all was said and done...I still prefer the colder weather to the miserably hot weather. 

Moving on to your collection of holiday shows... you helped solve a longtime mystery!  I have always loved the original Frosty show, cried when he melted, etc.  Then I enjoyed a show where Frosty had a wife named Crystal, but it was never aired as often as the original.  I hadn't seen it in YEARS and I just couldn't remember anything more about it.  When I got my DVD collection a few years ago I was excited when I saw something called "Frosty Returns" on it.  I thought it must be that long lost show that I hadn't seen in years.  Anyway, what a disappointment it was to find that it was an impostor Frosty (John Goodman).  I didn't like that one.  So when you mentioned Frosty's Winter Wonderland in your collection, I hoped it might be my long lost Frosty I've been looking for off and on.  Headed to YouTube and there it was in 3 parts!  Yay!  It's Christmas in August for me!   So thanks for solving that mystery for me.   Oh, and your " 'Twas the Night Before Christmas" -- is that the one with the mice and the clock?  Haven't seen that one in ages!



amamax2 said:


> My son loves that movie, and one year went Trick or Treating dressed in a sheet
> with holes in it.  My Dh snuck a rock in his bag and the look on his face when he got home and dumped the bag was priceless - he really thought someone had given him a rock instead of candy.



What a great idea!  I wish I would have thought to do that last year when my 10 year old wore a sheet with a bunch of holes cut in it.  We quoted the show all night long, but that would have been fun to sneak a rock into the Halloween loot and watch his reaction!


----------



## spacemermaid

Last year during my holiday trip the parking lot booth attendants at Disneyland were giving away a little booklet that listed the dates & times that all the holiday movies that've been mentioned (and probably a few more, even ) would be on television. I hope they have something similar this year, because BFF & I had a great time watching some of them in our hotel room after our days in the Park. One night we brought back gingerbread Mickeys & hot chocolate and watched "Santa Claus is Comin' to Town"


----------



## giggygirl

Please post more DL Halloween pics! I really loved the ones posted by SueTGGR. Please share more if you have them!

thanks!!


----------



## funatdisney

amamax2 said:


> My son loves that movie, and one year went Trick or Treating dressed in a sheet
> with holes in it.  My Dh snuck a rock in his bag and the look on his face when he got home and dumped the bag was priceless - he really thought someone had given him a rock instead of candy.



Thanks for the chuckle! Aren't kids great! Maybe I should try the same thing  on my DDs.


----------



## funatdisney

spacemermaid said:


> One night we brought back gingerbread Mickeys & hot chocolate and watched "Santa Claus is Comin' to Town"



What a great way to cap off a day at DL. If you don't mind, I am going to steal your idea on our trip in December.


----------



## Colour Me Disney!

I have just spent the last four days reading this thread and checking out the super fantastic Disneyland Halloween themed photos and all the great info ((or lack thereof lol))! Wow...wow...wow..

You have given me so much info- I am planning to go for the first time ever in October 2011, from Australia. so plenty of time to check out what to do and what not to when it comes to Halloween at DL! I even find myself getting frustrated with the lack of information about 2010 DL Halloween events! 
Also this means I have to wait even longer (for cool info and ideas) and temporarily live vicariously through everyone else's holidays ...lol..

Well, I am certainly going to keep checking on this thread as it is nearly time for most of you to be going so Have FUN!!!


----------



## AmyPond

I'm confused...what gingerbread men are you guys talking about?

Sherry, where is that donald campfire thing located?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

During Christmas time at DL they have gingerbread men with MM ears on them, although I've never seen them personally, I'm pretty sure that's what the other board members are talking about. I also would like to know where the Donald's campfire thing is located, as I would like to check it out when I head to the mouse in Oct. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## AmyPond

RegionsBeyond said:


> Fair enough, and of course nothing personal meant or implied here
> 
> The *zombie gingerbread men *from the past few years were great, I shall admit: rather wish they'd sell those in park bakeries with the other Halloween baked goods.





Sherry E said:


> Now that we are in total agreement on!  I would love for those *scary zombie gingerbread men *to be sold - they are quite creepy looking!!  In fact, I was really, really hoping that one of these days they would sell small, scaled-down versions of the different *gingerbread 'houses' (or coffins or Scary-Go-Rounds or whatever they may be)* that they put in the ballroom each year.  That would be an awesome collectible to have.  It wouldn't even have to be made from real gingerbread.  They could use whatever material they used to make their gingerbread line of Christmas sculptures and ornaments a few years ago.
> 
> Last year the HMH had the Scary-Go-Round.  The year before was the coffin.  I don't think we know yet what it will be this year (unless I missed something)?  In any case, I bet if they put those on sale, people would snap them up like crazy - even if they aren't fans of HMH.  And eventually DLR will probably get rid of HMH - maybe when HalloweenTime really gets to be an even bigger deal (after the DCA changes are complete) and they can get by without HMH.  So while HMH is there it would be nice if they sold some of those zombie guys and made some miniature versions of the gingerbread centerpieces!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Happiest Haunts tour is happening in September after all?  That's wonderful for those folks who are going in September!!  It was beginning to look like that would only be an October thing as well!



I'm wondering about what the creepy gingerbread men are.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Amy, they are talking about on HMH inside the dining room scene. They have special gingerbread centerpieces and such on the tables. You can also smell gingerbread. It's my favorite part of HMH.

On a side note, I think we are going to have trouble with my son this time. EVERYTHING seems to be scary to him right now. We've started trying to get all our Halloween decorations out (we go all out here... I mean like you have never seen before lol), and he's warming up to it a bit, but I don't know if he's going to want to go on HMH.  He's seen NBC and the only thing he thinks is scary is the guy who made Sally, but when he watched a video of HMH he hid his face the whole time, randomly peaking out with a few yelps.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I'm confused...what gingerbread men are you guys talking about?
> 
> Sherry, where is that donald campfire thing located?



Disneyland Hotel, I think.  My brain is old and tired so I may be forgetting, but I think I snapped it when I was strolling the grounds between the PPH and the DLH and found it one day.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> *Amy, they are talking about on HMH inside the dining room scene. They have special gingerbread centerpieces and such on the tables. You can also smell gingerbread. It's my favorite part of HMH.*
> 
> On a side note, I think we are going to have trouble with my son this time. EVERYTHING seems to be scary to him right now. We've started trying to get all our Halloween decorations out (we go all out here... I mean like you have never seen before lol), and he's warming up to it a bit, but I don't know if he's going to want to go on HMH.  He's seen NBC and the only thing he thinks is scary is the guy who made Sally, but when he watched a video of HMH he hid his face the whole time, randomly peaking out with a few yelps.



Yes, exactly!!  Thanks for answering that.  I just got home and am trying to get caught up now!!  I would love to have some creepy gingerbread men cookies to take home, along with my mouse ears gingerbread men cookies, but I don't think they actually make the creepy ones in cookie form, for sale.  And I would love love love for them to make mini versions of the gingerbread centerpieces for souvenir purposes, but alas, no luck with that either.


----------



## where's_my_prince

spacemermaid said:


> Last year during my holiday trip the parking lot booth attendants at Disneyland were giving away a little booklet that listed the dates & times that all the holiday movies that've been mentioned (and probably a few more, even ) would be on television. I hope they have something similar this year, because BFF & I had a great time watching some of them in our hotel room after our days in the Park. One night we brought back gingerbread Mickeys & hot chocolate and watched "Santa Claus is Comin' to Town"


yeah i remember those little booklets,as soon as i got home i put it on my fridge so i knew what xmas movies were coming on hahaha


----------



## spacemermaid

where's_my_prince said:


> yeah i remember those little booklets,as soon as i got home i put it on my fridge so i knew what xmas movies were coming on hahaha




I still have mine somewhere; what a great idea someone had to put those together & hand them out at DLR


----------



## farmfresh

Just booked a happiest haunts for 26 September

Thanks for all the info on this page!


----------



## AmyPond

This has probably been asked before but I can't remember.  What exactly is the happiest haunts tour?


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> Disneyland Hotel, I think.  My brain is old and tired so I may be forgetting, but I think I snapped it when I was strolling the grounds between the PPH and the DLH and found it one day.


Amypond - the scene with my son is on the grounds of the Disneyland Hotel. The best way to describe is to walk out of the main lobby of the Disneyland Hotel out towards the pool & make a left like you are walking toward DTD. Then make a right so the Dreams tower is on your left and the pool on your right. Hopefully, the construction won't effect my directions. As you walk past the Dreams Tower you will see the pathway that takes you to the Wedding Garden, pass it like you are headed towards the Wonder Tower and the waterfalls (hopefully they don't remove these) but instead of walking towards the entry to the Wonder Tower by going right, go left to the other entrance to the Wedding gardens. You should see all those guys hidden on your right. Near the driveway right there. I think I have missed it is because I always went the first path. But we stayed @ PPH in June so we were walking this way a few times. Plus, we did the coolest thing in April. They actually had an Easter Egg hunt in that whole grass area for DLH guests. They spread out easter eggs all down the whole grass area. Anyway, I hope that explains how you can find the bear and the campfire and the Donald!  
I will see if there are more pictures fit to be posted. Some were so dark it was hard to tell. Others I took (naughty me) with a flash in HHM. 
Later,
Sue


----------



## Sydneymum

Yeh, what exactly is Happy Haunts?? Am I missing out on something here? Should I do this and is it really worth it??


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

If you do a search there are some reviews with pictures from the Happiest Haunts tour. It's a tour of the scarier attractions at DCA & DL including TOT, HMH, SM GG, and I think another or 2 but can't remember for sure. Your tour guide tells you spooky stories throughout, and plays a character of a ghostbuster of some sort. Shananigans ensue. At the end you get a candy or caramel apple (my memory is fuzzy), and at some point you also get a souvineer... a light up key if I remember right. I haven't done the tour and really want to, but I'm waiting until I'm not pregnant and can actually take advantage of the rides. Oh and in previous years you got preferred viewing of the fireworks.


----------



## iKristin

Well...Since it's now a guarantee we won't be getting a press release we'll just have to wait for the first pictures and reviews!! Can't believe it's coming up so quickly!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

There was a press release, it just sucked. Lol


----------



## canadadisney

It is getting closer!!! We told the kids this weekend! Only 37 more days until we go!


----------



## srauchbauer

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> There was a press release, it just sucked. Lol



it was so small that I sneezed and missed it Have been sneezing all week.  I hate fall allergies.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I hate allergies period, never mind the fall ones! I'm at 34 days to go and am getting really excited about visiting the mouse in all it's Halloween splendor. Can't wait to see some pics from people that are going before I do. Am trying not to bug the kids too much about getting to go before they do, but sometimes I can't help myself. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## SueTGGR

Sydneymum said:


> Yeh, what exactly is Happy Haunts?? Am I missing out on something here? Should I do this and is it really worth it??


If it is similiar to the one they do @ Christmastime, the best part for us was getting onto those rides without waiting in line AT ALL! Plus if they do preferred seating, that is always nice. I would search the boards to be sure. 
If we had more $$ to spend on this trip we would do the Happy Haunts tour. We have done the Christmas one 2 times. It is so fun, sitting with hot chocolate, a mickey cookie & waiting across from IASW for the parade to come after learning all kinds of Christmas facts and getting on the rides without a wait. If only we could do that every day! 
So far this: http://land.allears.net/blogs/lauragilbreath/2007/10/ready_disneys_happiest_haunts.html 
is what I found in a Google search was this from 2007...I wanna Go!


This is a great review for the trick or treat party from 2009 on disunplugged & has some great pictures to get you more excited!
http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/10/29/happy-haunts-definitely-come-to-disneylands-halloween-time/


----------



## Belle Ella

I was so dead set on doing a tour this year. A part of me wanted to do the Happiest Haunts Tour, but seeing as I wont be riding TOT or SMGG I figure it probably wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Vala

I've gone last year and skipped those rides too. The other rides we got to go were Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, and I've heard sometimes Snow White is on the cards too. Not sure if our our tour did it. We had to leave after Big Thunder while heading for SMGG because my ECV was going mad and started losing power way too fast. I was told by others on the tour that we met later that the tour ended at HMH.

Honestly speaking I was torn about it. Actually more leaning towards kind of disappointed now after several months have passed. It sounded fun, but the tour meant way too much running around through the parks. With the headsets we had during walking I would at least have expected some Halloween music or something, but nothing. 

The tour also included "preferred seating" for the fireworks. Apparently this is near the statue on some days. If you get that it's great. However, our group was tucked away at the Plaza (I think it was Plaza Gardens, but I can't remember) with a very limited view. The tour participants we met later - we had viewed the fireworks from the terrace at PP hotel - actually told us that we probably saw more than them.


----------



## Colour Me Disney!

Thought to share this info re the Halloween Site for Disneyland that is not yet in effect but will be soon 



Halloween is back at Disneyland!
At least it will be, starting September 26. Disney has a new site that is dedicated to this now annual event. The site goes into details about the event. This year, the following attractions
will be decked out for Halloween:

    * Haunted Mansion Holiday
    * Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
    * Woody’s Halloween Roundup

It also includes details on what charters will be in costume, what special food and beverages will be available, and special Halloween merchandise. They also have download-able pumpkin carving
templates and coloring pages. To top it all off, there are three games to play."

Seeing as how this is what I have been waiting for so I know what to expect next year, I hope you all enjoy it too!


----------



## farmfresh

Thanks for all the haunts tour info...very exciting!


----------



## AmyPond

Colour Me Disney! said:


> Thought to share this info re the Halloween Site for Disneyland that is not yet in effect but will be soon
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween is back at Disneyland!
> At least it will be, starting September 26. Disney has a new site that is dedicated to this now annual event. The site goes into details about the event. This year, the following attractions
> will be decked out for Halloween:
> 
> * Haunted Mansion Holiday
> * Twilight Zone Tower of Terror
> * Woodys Halloween Roundup
> 
> It also includes details on what charters will be in costume, what special food and beverages will be available, and special Halloween merchandise. They also have download-able pumpkin carving
> templates and coloring pages. To top it all off, there are three games to play."
> 
> Seeing as how this is what I have been waiting for so I know what to expect next year, I hope you all enjoy it too!



Where'd you see this info?

They decorate the ToT for halloween?  I didn't know that.


----------



## kazbar

I thought Halloween was starting on the 17th this year?


----------



## AmyPond

According to the official calendar, HalloweenTime starts on the 17th.

I googled the exact wording of that info above and it's from a blog entry written by someone in 2008.  (LINKED here.)

The Official HalloweenTime Info page is HERE and hasn't been updated yet.

Today is the last day of the Summer events at Disneyland so maybe they'll update the Halloween info this week.


----------



## funatdisney

OK Calendar is showing up to Sunday, Oct 24. I need Oct. 26 to 29 for my vacation. One more week. Hopefully it will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Sydneymum

Hey Colour me Disney......where did you see this info???????Please let us in on it!!!!!!!!


----------



## SurfinTX

Thanks Sherry E and everyone else for this thread!  I have been lurking a bit over here on the DL side while I'm trying to get some ideas for my trip this October.

Just wanted to give everyone a big thumbs up  since I'm nearly sold on doing MHP on the 15th!


----------



## Sherry E

SurfinTX said:


> Thanks Sherry E and everyone else for this thread!  I have been lurking a bit over here on the DL side while I'm trying to get some ideas for my trip this October.
> 
> Just wanted to give everyone a big thumbs up  since I'm nearly sold on doing MHP on the 15th!



You're very welcome, SurfinTX!!  Thank you so much for joining in and saying hello.  I can't believe how this thread has gotten so popular over the last few months.  It was not all that long ago when we only had 2,000 views (this year), and now we are at over 70,000 views!!  I suspect we have many lurkers!!

I'm still on the fence about the MHP, believe it or not!!  I kind of want to go and I kind of don't want to go!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

New Disney blog with pictures of Halloween displays being put up! Also, Halloween treats are already in the parks. Lastly, information on Murphy's demise.

http://micechat.com/forums/blogs/da...s-california-adventure-construction-more.html


----------



## srauchbauer

Hip Hip Hurray Disney didn't forget about halloween


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm sorry to hear about Murphy. Lets hope that he get's well soon. But I'm glad to see some more Halloween info come out.


----------



## tdashgirl

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> New Disney blog with pictures of Halloween displays being put up! Also, Halloween treats are already in the parks. Lastly, information on Murphy's demise.
> 
> http://micechat.com/forums/blogs/da...s-california-adventure-construction-more.html



Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> New Disney blog with pictures of Halloween displays being put up! Also, Halloween treats are already in the parks. Lastly, information on Murphy's demise.
> 
> http://micechat.com/forums/blogs/da...s-california-adventure-construction-more.html



This makes sense.  I guess yesterday was the offical end of DLR's summer season, so now they can start with the Halloween stuff.

We've only been waiting for "more information" since, oh, let's say May or so!!  So this means that the cool Halloween mini-site (if they even do it this year) should be up on the DLR website any day now.


----------



## Sherry E

Hey, by the way, for those who love FOOD PORN - this is a shameless plug and it has nothing to do with HalloweenTime, but you all may enjoy it, anyway.  I was wandering around Farmers Market (an L.A. landmark) and The Grove on Saturday, on a photographic mission.  I got tons of food porn photos, among other stuff.  Wonderful pastry porn and candy porn!!  I've posted about half (or less than half) of all the photos I took in my TR.  And I intend to post the other half throughout today, if I can muster the patience to deal with Photobucket.

Anyway, if you want to check out the first half of my photos, go to Page 61 of my TR (link to TR is below in signature).  Check out the delicious peanut butter cups, cupcakes, pies, cakes, white chocolate, candy apples and cookies, etc., etc., etc.  And there will be more coming today.


----------



## iKristin

YAAAAAY our first few photos of Halloween!!!  Come oooon October!!!


----------



## JH87

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> New Disney blog with pictures of Halloween displays being put up! Also, Halloween treats are already in the parks. Lastly, information on Murphy's demise.
> 
> http://micechat.com/forums/blogs/da...s-california-adventure-construction-more.html





tdashgirl said:


> Thanks



thanks for the info!!
i am sooo excited for my October visit!


----------



## mvf-m11c

It's great to see Halloween pics of the decorations in the shop windows and the merchandise. I'm sad to hear about Murphy going down on Saturday and we all hope it will be running when we get to October.


----------



## AmyPond

Yay!  I love the Fall photos!  And now that I was able to postpone my jury duty, I can enjoy the next 26 days leading up to my trip without be stressed!


----------



## mom4princesses

The day has started out on a good foot.  We have Halloween time starting at Disney and my husband just handed me 2 envelopes.  Okay he tossed them to me and said Happy Birthday (no its not my birthday).  So he went to the doctor after work this morning (he works the night shift 7pm - 7am) and got two $25 visa gift card for referring two co-workers.  We now have $50 more to spend at DLR.


----------



## tdashgirl

mom4princesses said:


> two $25 visa gift card for referring two co-workers.  We now have $50 more to spend at DLR.


Sweet  !!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

You're welcome everyone.  I can't wait to go and see everything for myself, and take my own photos. 16 days!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I noticed on the DL website on the Things To Do pull down on the main page, it has a new link at the bottom "Its Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort"... I clicked it and it still had the Sumemr Nighttastic mini-site... but I bet that anytime now, it will be the Halloweentime mini-site!


----------



## srauchbauer

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I noticed on the DL website on the Things To Do pull down on the main page, it has a new link at the bottom "Its Halloween Time at the Disneyland Resort"... I clicked it and it still had the Sumemr Nighttastic mini-site... but I bet that anytime now, it will be the Halloweentime mini-site!



That is spooktacle news.


----------



## srauchbauer

I noticed that the Princess Fantasy Faire is not on the October calendar, but on the September calendar.  Do I need to start preparing DD that there is not going to be a Fantasy Faire when we are there?  If that is the case I better make PS's at Ariels.


----------



## Vala

They're probably stopping the storytelling/coronation ceremony thing again.

But I haven't read anything about the meet & greet part being down. Probably they're just late adding it to the calendar again. Aladdin isn't on there either, and someone posted in another topic it was only down to October 7.


----------



## srauchbauer

srauchbauer said:


> I noticed that the Princess Fantasy Faire is not on the October calendar, but on the September calendar.  Do I need to start preparing DD that there is not going to be a Fantasy Faire when we are there?  If that is the case I better make PS's at Ariels.



Forget post right after I wrote message Disney updated the October Calendar.


----------



## funatdisney

One more day to cover the first day of my October stay at VGC. Just a few more days to update and I am covered. Funny, DL closes at 6pm on Monday, Oct 25.


----------



## where's_my_prince

funatdisney said:


> One more day to cover the first day of my October stay at VGC. Just a few more days to update and I am covered. Funny, DL closes at 6pm on Monday, Oct 25.



maybe for the mickeys halloween party


----------



## funatdisney

where's_my_prince said:


> maybe for the mickeys halloween party



Mickey Halloween Parties are on Tuesdays and Fridays, so that isn't it. Just curious as to what will be going on Monday.


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> I was wandering around Farmers Market (an L.A. landmark) and The Grove on Saturday, on a photographic mission.  I got tons of food porn photos, among other stuff.  Wonderful pastry porn and candy porn!!  I've posted about half (or less than half) of all the photos I took in my TR.  And I intend to post the other half throughout today, if I can muster the patience to deal with Photobucket.



I really miss living down there. I haven't in about 20 years but I think given the right circumstances, I would go again. There is so much to do and Farmer's Market is wonderful! 
Thank you for the amazing pictures & I want that glass frog on the red and white plates!


----------



## deejdigsdis

funatdisney said:


> One more day to cover the first day of my October stay at VGC. Just a few more days to update and I am covered. Funny, DL closes at 6pm on Monday, Oct 25.



I read somewhere on the boards that it was for a CM Halloween Party.  Not sure if that was fact or speculation.


----------



## Sydneymum

Yay, looooooooooooooooooove the Halloween pics, I honestly CAN'T wait.....29 days to go. We fly out from Sydney on the 29th and head STRAIGHT to Disneyland. Got tickets for MHP for the 1st October.


----------



## tjcrabb

Has anyone seen this post from mouseplanet?
http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/blog.php?b=754

It looks like they are offering a happy haunts/party package for 99 no discounts. For those who have already purchased party tix when you book the tour they will refund the original party tickets price. I wonder if that means the tour will fill up super fast those nights. Keep in mind you can't wear your costume on the tour so you will have to make arrangements as to how/ where you will get ready since the tour isn't over until after the party starts. I can't wait to find out if it will enclude fireworks viewing.
Tricia


----------



## zeitzeuge

Woohoo!  October schedules are up.  Of course, most of you already know that.  I hadn't checked in a while and my friends we're bringing kept asking me what we were doing and on what days.  They've never been to Disneyland, so this is a big deal for them.  

They asked me specifically what we're going to do during MHP, but honestly I have no idea what to do for adults other than Halloween Screams and riding attractions.  I'm sure the lines for character meet/greets are long, correct?

My partner loves Malificent.  Does she ever make an appearance?  He might wet himself if he sees her.


----------



## fhtpdw20

I was looking at the entertainment schedules and found on Sat Oct 23 from noon to 2pm you can make a haunted gingerbread house at Ralph Brennan Jazz.  That is the only date listed so far.  I surprised that Billy Hill isn't listed yet.  What kind of group is the Delta Daddy-os?  Jazz?  Of course still hoping for Aladdin to show up as well.


----------



## srauchbauer

fhtpdw20 said:


> I was looking at the entertainment schedules and found on Sat Oct 23 from noon to 2pm you can make a haunted gingerbread house at Ralph Brennan Jazz.  That is the only date listed so far.  I surprised that Billy Hill isn't listed yet.  What kind of group is the Delta Daddy-os?  Jazz?  Of course still hoping for Aladdin to show up as well.



Oh I hope they have additional dates for making a Haunted gingerbread house that sounds like a great picture opp.


----------



## srauchbauer

I noticed Monday Oct 18 they are having Magic Morning (hurray) but wondering about Toon Town Morning Madness do you think they will also have it on Monday?


----------



## Vala

Last time I saw a Magic Morning being moved Toontown Morning Madness was still the same day.


----------



## fhtpdw20

When I talked to Disney last week about the Happy Haunts tours, she stated Toontown for Mon, Wed, Fri, and Sat.  Magic Morn for Tue, Thur, Sat, Sun.  They won't have MM on Sunday, October 17, due to Choc Walk activity.  For anyone interested in Walts Footstep, or Welcome tours, they were going to be Fri, Sat, Sun, and Mon in October.


----------



## deejdigsdis

fhtpdw20 said:


> I was looking at the entertainment schedules and found on Sat Oct 23 from noon to 2pm you can make a haunted gingerbread house at Ralph Brennan Jazz.  That is the only date listed so far.  I surprised that Billy Hill isn't listed yet.  What kind of group is the Delta Daddy-os?  Jazz?  Of course still hoping for Aladdin to show up as well.



The Delta Daddios.  They sing 50s/60s doo-wop kind of music and they are fabulous!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

fhtpdw20 said:


> I was looking at the entertainment schedules and found on Sat Oct 23 from noon to 2pm you can make a haunted gingerbread house at Ralph Brennan Jazz.  That is the only date listed so far.  I surprised that Billy Hill isn't listed yet.  What kind of group is the Delta Daddy-os?  Jazz?  Of course still hoping for Aladdin to show up as well.



I think they only did it one day last year. Is this a passholder event?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

deejdigsdis said:


> The Delta Daddios.  They sing 50s/60s doo-wop kind of music and they are fabulous!



I would love to see them, even if it was just for a minute. It just adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Okay I'm super sad!!! I want some of the paper halloween garlands they are selling at the parks!!! We will be in WDW next fall (booked my trip with free dining!!) and I want them to decorate my resort windows!!! I just checked flight prices so I could go to DTD for the day and buy them at WOD....oh man I need help!!!! I guess shipping from Deliv-EARS would be cheaper (maybe )


----------



## srauchbauer

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I think they only did it one day last year. Is this a passholder event?



oh bummer would have been really hard to pack to bring home anyway.

Thank you all for the info on Toon town mornings One more question if you could go either Monday or Wednesday what day would you choose.


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> I really miss living down there. I haven't in about 20 years but I think given the right circumstances, I would go again. There is so much to do and Farmer's Market is wonderful!
> Thank you for the amazing pictures & I want that glass frog on the red and white plates!



I'm glad you liked them, SueTGGR!!  Thank you.  I liked the frog as well.  I really fell in love with the Lalique heart items.  And I love the koi fish in the water where the jumping fountain is.  But mostly, I love all the baked goods - I don't know how I resisted some of that stuff.  Farmers Market has changed so much in the last decade because of The Grove, but both of them together are a really nice way to spend an afternoon.  It's definitely a highlight of Los Angeles!!  I love L.A. - I just wish it were not soooooo expensive.  But between Disneyland, Catalina (my 2nd favorite SoCal place) and places like Farmers Market, The Grove, LACMA, Venice Beach, the Santa Monica Pier, etc., I adore SoCal/Los Angeles.



zeitzeuge said:


> Woohoo!  October schedules are up.  Of course, most of you already know that.  I hadn't checked in a while and my friends we're bringing kept asking me what we were doing and on what days.  They've never been to Disneyland, so this is a big deal for them.
> 
> They asked me specifically what we're going to do during MHP, but honestly I have no idea what to do for adults other than Halloween Screams and riding attractions.  I'm sure the lines for character meet/greets are long, correct?
> 
> My partner loves Malificent.  Does she ever make an appearance?  He might wet himself if he sees her.



Mark - Maleficent seems to be out very rarely, for fleeting moments.  She was out at the villains photo op near IASW last year for a hot minute, but we only saw her once.  We never saw her again.  And we also did not see her in 2008.  I can't remember if we saw her in 2007 or not.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

fhtpdw20 said:


> I was looking at the entertainment schedules and found on Sat Oct 23 from noon to 2pm you can make a haunted gingerbread house at Ralph Brennan Jazz.  That is the only date listed so far.  I surprised that Billy Hill isn't listed yet.  What kind of group is the Delta Daddy-os?  Jazz?  Of course still hoping for Aladdin to show up as well.



Where can I find the entertainment schedule?  We might be interested in this!  TIA


----------



## funatdisney

deejdigsdis said:


> I read somewhere on the boards that it was for a CM Halloween Party.  Not sure if that was fact or speculation.



CM Halloween party? Have they done that before? I have known about the Christmas Party for CMs. If this is true, I think that is great!! Good for them!


----------



## funatdisney

The 26th is posted!! Three more days...come on.


----------



## AmyPond

So I went to www.disneyland.com and one of the little banner things at the top was for HalloweenTime so I clicked it.

Um, it's looks exactly like the old page.  Except they took off "check back in summer 2010."  

Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## stitch4336

Anyone know anymore - or ever done the make a Haunted Gingerbread House at Ralph Brennan's?    Here's what it says online...
"Start a new spooky tradition! Kids of all ages are invited to partake in this festive and fun tradition of building and decorating their own haunted gingerbread houses at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort."  

Anyone ever done this - is it geared more toward kids or can adults really participate?  Any idea on reservations - or is just walk up?  
Totally sounds like something fun to do - wish there was more info


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> So I went to www.disneyland.com and one of the little banner things at the top was for HalloweenTime so I clicked it.
> 
> Um, it's looks exactly like the old page.  Except they took off "check back in summer 2010."
> 
> Unless I'm missing something.



Well, I saw the same thing you did when I checked the DLR site earlier - and I thought, "Well, at least they finally changed the banner and put a new Halloween picture up there."  Except when I looked, I still saw the "Check back in Summer 2010."  So if that sentence is gone now, it makes me wonder if they are in the process of tweaking the site to put up the Halloween mini-site....IF they even do the mini-site this year.  

On the one hand, I sort of think they may skip the mini-site because it seems like it's a slightly scaled-down HalloweenTime this year and maybe they don't want to go to the trouble of a cool mini-site with spooky sounds and graphics like the last few years.  But then I think that because the MHP is moving to DL, they might want to promote that even more, and the mini-site would be a great way to do that.  Plus, they always mention the treats and the merchandise.

But if they are going to put up the mini-site for HalloweenTime, let's get moving, Disneyland!  The season starts in 17 days!!  Hurry up!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

2 days ago that link appeared, and it took you to the Summer Nighttastic mini-site... or at least it did briefly... by early morning they had fixed it to just jump to the Halloween page... makes me think that they are converting the Summer Nighttastic mini-site to the Halloween mini-site!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> 2 days ago that link appeared, and it took you to the Summer Nighttastic mini-site... or at least it did briefly... by early morning they had fixed it to just jump to the Halloween page... makes me think that they are converting the Summer Nighttastic mini-site to the Halloween mini-site!



I hope that they are doing that! I was almost thinking that they removed that sentence because they've given us all the information they want to, and there won't be any more. I am hoping that isn't the case!


----------



## AmyPond

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I hope that they are doing that! I was almost thinking that they removed that sentence because they've given us all the information they want to, and there won't be any more. I am hoping that isn't the case!



That's what I was thinking too.  Sadly.  

I'm just so sad that they are scaling back the Halloween stuff the year I decide to go.


----------



## JH87

AmyPond said:


> That's what I was thinking too.  Sadly.
> 
> I'm just so sad that they are scaling back the Halloween stuff the year I decide to go.



same here. 
on the bright side, since i have never been during halloweentime, i wont have anything to compare it too, so it will still be super amazing and very halloween-ish for me!

oh, and how long as DL been doing halloweentime? i went in october about 15 yrs ago and dont remember seeing much, if any, halloween stuff around. maybe i was too young to notice?  but i have pics and dont see any halloween things either...
and how long have they been doing the haunted mansion holiday overlay?


----------



## Sherry E

JH87 said:


> same here.
> on the bright side, since i have never been during halloweentime, i wont have anything to compare it too, so it will still be super amazing and very halloween-ish for me!
> 
> oh, and how long as DL been doing halloweentime? i went in october about 15 yrs ago and dont remember seeing much, if any, halloween stuff around. maybe i was too young to notice?  but i have pics and dont see any halloween things either...
> and how long have they been doing the haunted mansion holiday overlay?



DLR didn't do anything much for HalloweenTime in the old days - meaning they didn't make a whole 'season' out of it like they do now.  They only started making a big deal about HalloweenTime - and someone correct me if I'm wrong - about 4 years ago, I think.  Maybe even 3 years ago.  I don't think the giant Mickey pumpkin saw the light of day before 2006, if not 2007.

The HMH overlay has been around since at least 2001.  I can't recall when it debuted, but it was at least 2001.


----------



## JH87

Sherry E said:


> DLR didn't do anything much for HalloweenTime in the old days - meaning they didn't make a whole 'season' out of it like they do now.  They only started making a big deal about HalloweenTime - and someone correct me if I'm wrong - about 4 years ago, I think.  Maybe even 3 years ago.  I don't think the giant Mickey pumpkin saw the light of day before 2006, if not 2007.
> 
> The HMH overlay has been around since at least 2001.  I can't recall when it debuted, but it was at least 2001.



thanks for the info!


----------



## AmyPond

I was there in Fall 2006.  I have pictures of the pumpkin head things over the turnstiles.  Pumpkins at the hub and on main street.  Pumpkin "people" at Big Thunder Ranch.  And the light poles says "Halloweentime" or something.

I don't recall there being the big mickey pumpkin.

I think I posted my few photos earlier in this thread.  And that's really all the decorations I remember.


----------



## McNic

Disney...you are killing me with the suspense of removing "check back in summer of 2010 for more details" Will there be or won't there be a Halloween mini site...that is the question!

Paid my final payment today for my trip. Always feels more real when it's paid in full and good to go! Cannot wait!


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I was there in Fall 2006.  I have pictures of the pumpkin head things over the turnstiles.  Pumpkins at the hub and on main street.  Pumpkin "people" at Big Thunder Ranch.  And the light poles says "Halloweentime" or something.
> 
> I don't recall there being the big mickey pumpkin.
> 
> I think I posted my few photos earlier in this thread.  And that's really all the decorations I remember.



And what you just described (in terms of decorations alone - not counting overlays) is really not too different from what HalloweenTime is today - except for now they have the giant Mickey pumpkin, and until this year, apparently, they had the giant candy corn and Candy Corn Acres over in DCA. They may have added in a few more pumpkins on Main Street than when you were there, but that's pretty much it.

Oh, and there's the Day of the Dead display in Frontierland, as well as the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree (which is rather inconspicuous in the daytime).  That's about it.  They never really go all out with the Halloween stuff like they do with the holiday decorations at Christmastime.


----------



## Sherry E

McNic said:


> Disney...you are killing me with the suspense of removing "check back in summer of 2010 for more details" Will there be or won't there be a Halloween mini site...that is the question!
> 
> Paid my final payment today for my trip. Always feels more real when it's paid in full and good to go! Cannot wait!



I hope they don't deprive us of a Halloween mini-site this year - that's always one of the best things about HalloweenTime.  The year before last, I think, the mini-site had spooky corridors and you would open a door and see different highlights or photos of seasonal stuff and hear sounds.  It was so cool.  I can't recall what they did last year with it, but it was still a whole separate section/mini-site of the DLR main site devoted to HalloweenTime.


----------



## DisDancerina

Sherry E said:


> I hope they don't deprive us of a Halloween mini-site this year - that's always one of the best things about HalloweenTime.  The year before last, I think, the mini-site had spooky corridors and you would open a door and see different highlights or photos of seasonal stuff and hear sounds.  It was so cool.  I can't recall what they did last year with it, but it was still a whole separate section/mini-site of the DLR main site devoted to HalloweenTime.



I know! I really like it when they have an interactive site that I can play around with. It gets me excited for my trip!


----------



## iKristin

I wonder when the Halloween site will launch if it does. HOPEFULLY!!! I was so excited because as of tomorrow morning (the first) I can officially say "I'm going to Disneyland next month!!!"


----------



## stubby

iKristin said:


> I wonder when the Halloween site will launch if it does. HOPEFULLY!!! I was so excited because as of tomorrow morning (the first) I can officially say "I'm going to Disneyland next month!!!"



You sound like me...I told my hubby that tomorrow will be 1 month...lol.


----------



## rowan1813

Sherry E said:


> Oh, and there's the Day of the Dead display in Frontierland, as well as the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree (which is rather inconspicuous in the daytime).  That's about it.  They never really go all out with the Halloween stuff like they do with the holiday decorations at Christmastime.




Sherry, what is the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree and where can I find it? I am a lover of Ray Bradbury's work and this is a fantastic surprise for me to look for this trip!!!!


----------



## joeysmommy

Yay!! Calling tomorrow to book the Happy Haunts Tour for October 2.
27 days til our trip!
Gotta get the kids to commit to a Halloween costume


----------



## Sydneymum

Hey Joeysmommy...you must be there the same time as us. We fly out from Sydney Australia on the 29th and have tickets for MHP on the 1st October. You guys are soooo lucky to have Disneyland at your doorstep. Our kids are 15 and 12 and this is their first time and probably last as it is sooo expensive to come all the way from downunder. We plan to enjoy every second and certainly take none of it for granted. Waiting too on any new schedules or update for Halloween; Counting down!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

rowan1813 said:


> Sherry, what is the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree and where can I find it? I am a lover of Ray Bradbury's work and this is a fantastic surprise for me to look for this trip!!!!



This is the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree, in Frontierland (it looks a bit more Halloweenishly illuminated at night)...


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

iKristin said:


> I wonder when the Halloween site will launch if it does. HOPEFULLY!!! I was so excited because as of tomorrow morning (the first) I can officially say "I'm going to Disneyland next month!!!"



Today I can officially say I am going THIS MONTH!  I hope they release the Halloween site, and before I leave would be great... lol


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> And what you just described (in terms of decorations alone - not counting overlays) is really not too different from what HalloweenTime is today - except for now they have the giant Mickey pumpkin, and until this year, apparently, they had the giant candy corn and Candy Corn Acres over in DCA. They may have added in a few more pumpkins on Main Street than when you were there, but that's pretty much it.
> 
> Oh, and there's the Day of the Dead display in Frontierland, as well as the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree (which is rather inconspicuous in the daytime).  That's about it.  They never really go all out with the Halloween stuff like they do with the holiday decorations at Christmastime.



I went a bunch during Fall of 2006 but I had a premium AP and lived near the park.  I rarely took my camera though so I have very few pictures.  I hope to take tons this time!  I'd like to get pictures of Halloween merch displays, Halloween treats, and everything.


----------



## zeitzeuge

We usually take about 1000+ pictures, plus some short videos that we put together in a montage for every trip, so we'll come back with tons of pictures to share after the 4th.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

bumping.... this almost fell off the front page!


Hey!!!  I just noticed I broke 1000 posts!!! lol


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I did too today, so we are finally members of the triple number club!! Nice to see someone else do it on the same day. Have a great evening!


----------



## fhtpdw20

I was just looking at Stardance's thread.  She just came back from DL and posted some photos.  The big Mickey head pumpkin is out as are the orange buntings on the buildings.  She also had a pic of Jack and Sally characters in the park.  Partners statues has mums and pumpkins around as well.


False alarm, Sorry! just noticed the first post date was July 2009.  RATS!!!!  Great pics to get you in the mood.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Well there's 15 days until Halloween Time starts at DL, and there's still no mini-site up or any other sort of information.

I hate to say it, but with such little time left until it all starts, I think we've got all the information they feel like giving us.

Maybe they will release a little more once it actually starts. But by then we will have info from other DISers. 

Looks like our little boogie man didn't do that great a job this season! Lol.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Well there's 15 days until Halloween Time starts at DL, and there's still no mini-site up or any other sort of information.
> 
> I hate to say it, but with such little time left until it all starts, I think we've got all the information they feel like giving us.
> 
> Maybe they will release a little more once it actually starts. But by then we will have info from other DISers.
> 
> Looks like our little boogie man didn't do that great a job this season! Lol.



Boo!  Well, I knew they always did the mini-site last, after every other bit of info was released, but I'm trying to remember how late it was up.  I don't think it was quite _this_ late in the game, though.  

If I recall correctly, last year, the year before that and in 2007, I think an e-mail came from Disney Destinations or some other Disney branch, and it had a mention in it about HalloweenTime.  I clicked on it and it took me to the Halloween mini-site of the DLR website.  

So far...no e-mails like that.

So either DLR is just painfully behind on everything (based on what they have done previous years), or they are choosing to wait until the last minute for everything, OR they are not making as big a splash about HalloweenTime this year because it seems to be a slightly scaled down season, and thus, no reason for an elaborate mini-site.


----------



## AmyPond

I'm guessing no mini-site.  Lame.

Oh well.  I'm going to hope that the lack of attention on Halloween will keep crowds nice and low while we're there.


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

AmyPond said:


> I'm guessing no mini-site.  Lame.
> 
> Oh well.  I'm going to hope that the lack of attention on Halloween will keep crowds nice and low while we're there.




I am hoping the same thing!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

PrincessMaleficent said:


> I am hoping the same thing!



I was thinking that too!

Only *26* more days until I leave!!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

I can't wait for people to start coming back with TR and pictures. I am getting so excited!


----------



## mom4princesses

AmyPond said:


> I'm guessing no mini-site.  Lame.
> 
> Oh well.  I'm going to hope that the lack of attention on Halloween will keep crowds nice and low while we're there.



Me four.


----------



## srauchbauer

Just got off the phone with Disney and made all our reservations

It looks like Tuesday we are going to enjoy brunch with Goofy.  Wednesday we are going to be Surfing with Mickey and Thursday enjoying Minnie and all her friends.  

I added Minnie and Friends for me:  I love the characters there and plus I have spent the past two weeks potty training DS so we don't have to buy diapers anymore one less thing to pack.  But now I have to back his little potty seat or he thinks he will fall in (lol) and be sent to the ocean with Nemo.


----------



## Vala

I've got 5 more calls to go... I'm impatient and call in each reservation separately. 

We've got Cafe Orleans on Friday, lunch at Ariel's on Saturday followed by Surf's Up Breakfast and the World of Color dinner package on Monday.

Tuesday morning my friend and her daughter leave and my friend from Germany comes in. We're having her "welcome home" dinner at Goofy's. 

Now to call in for Minnie, Chip & Dale's breakfast, lunch at Cafe Orleans again, World of Color for two people and our goodbye breakfast at Goofy's... and of course Fantasmic in a month. 

Can you tell I'm taking my annual vacation?


----------



## srauchbauer

I am looking for some information about the walk that takes place Sunday Oct 17 in DL.  Just curious about it


----------



## iKristin

Still 44 days for me...but it's coming!!! All I know is that Halloween info or not I still am going to Disneyland again and that's all I care about!! WOO DISNEYLAND!!! lol


----------



## Vala

srauchbauer said:


> I am looking for some information about the walk that takes place Sunday Oct 17 in DL.  Just curious about it



There you go, that's their website:
http://www.chocwalk.net/faf/home/de...&kntae427906=D3A80D0F37F44CA6812ACE562384557A


----------



## srauchbauer

Vala said:


> There you go, that's their website:
> http://www.chocwalk.net/faf/home/de...&kntae427906=D3A80D0F37F44CA6812ACE562384557A



thak you for the website sounds like fun may have to consider this but I would need to have a lot of coffee to keep me going.  How does the walk affect the crowd size for Sunday.  It's the only day my Brother and family can make it so I hope it's not to crazy.


----------



## tdashgirl

Disney Parks Blog has a posting about DLR Halloween time up.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...st-halloween-time-again-at-disneyland-resort/

No new news for our DISers ... but funny how the comments on this blog posting are the same issues that we've debated back and forth for the past couple of months 

The blog post does have a nice high quality (but short) video of Halloween Screams (the fireworks show that's now exclusive to party guests).  I'm looking forward to the blog's promise:



> In the coming weeks, well share some behind-the-scenes Halloween video and give you a first look at a new cavalcade and new dance parties planned for Mickeys Halloween Party at Disneyland park.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tdashgirl said:


> Disney Parks Blog has a posting about DLR Halloween time up.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...st-halloween-time-again-at-disneyland-resort/
> 
> No new news for our DISers ... but funny how the comments on this blog posting are the same issues that we've debated back and forth for the past couple of months
> 
> The blog post does have a nice high quality (but short) video of Halloween Screams (the fireworks show that's now exclusive to party guests).  I'm looking forward to the blog's promise:



Its nice that the Disney Parks Blog has posted the DL Halloween info. It's nothing new to us DISers, but at least the blog posted the info just less than a month toward MHP.

I can't wait till next month for MHP.


----------



## zeitzeuge

I'm just curious.  We have the info on the disney site, the disney blog and the calander keeps getting updated for shows and events.  Is there some more information we're still waiting on that we haven't been told yet?  Just wondering since it's my first time.


----------



## Sherry E

It's funny because I just checked the Parks Blog less than 90 minutes ago, and there was nothing new.  Heather Hust Rivera must have been writing the blog while I was in there!!

Anyway, yep - nothing new that we don't already know.  No surprises and, from what I can see, no mention of Candy Corn Acres.

Now...as they are sloooooooowly cranking out info, where is the mini-site?


----------



## Sherry E

zeitzeuge said:


> I'm just curious.  We have the info on the disney site, the disney blog and the calander keeps getting updated for shows and events.  Is there some more information we're still waiting on that we haven't been told yet?  Just wondering since it's my first time.



Mark -

Normally, every year they put up a sort of "mini-site" on the DLR website - it's totally devoted to HalloweenTime, and it usually has cool sound effects and visual effects and graphics and fun stuff.  It's interactive, most of the time.  Like it could be a creepy room with creepy paintings on the wall, and when you click on each painting, it will reveal a different highlight of the DLR Halloween season.  Or it could be a spooky corridor, and as you 'walk' down the corridor and open doors, you reveal different things from the season.  They usually elaborate a bit more on the treats and the merchandise and other stuff.  It's fun.

But it's either very late this year or they aren't doing it this year.


----------



## zeitzeuge

Sherry E said:


> Mark -
> 
> Normally, every year they put up a sort of "mini-site" on the DLR website - it's totally devoted to HalloweenTime, and it usually has cool sound effects and visual effects and graphics and fun stuff. It's interactive, most of the time. Like it could be a creepy room with creepy paintings on the wall, and when you click on each painting, it will reveal a different highlight of the DLR Halloween season. Or it could be a spooky corridor, and as you 'walk' down the corridor and open doors, you reveal different things from the season. They usually elaborate a bit more on the treats and the merchandise and other stuff. It's fun.
> 
> But it's either very late this year or they aren't doing it this year.


 
OH ok.  Good to know.  I was thinking there was some secret Halloween information that I didn't know about and was going to be surprised when I showed up on the 1st.   Thanks for the info as always Sherry.


----------



## Sherry E

zeitzeuge said:


> OH ok.  Good to know.  I was thinking there was some secret Halloween information that I didn't know about and was going to be surprised when I showed up on the 1st.   Thanks for the info as always Sherry.



You're very welcome!  I guess we know the bulk of the info at this point.  There shouldn't be any shocks in store for you when you get there.  It sounds like a slightly scaled down HalloweenTime this year, with little to no Halloween touches in DCA.  And at this rate they may skip the mini-site altogether.


----------



## srauchbauer

Still holding out hope that DCA gets to join in on the party.


----------



## funatdisney

Well maybe they are waiting for Labor Day weekend to end, as it is the unofficial end of summer. Anyway, one can hope.


----------



## funatdisney

Just looked at the calendar. Only three more days left to complete it. I still need the 29th to cover my vacation. 

My sister and my niece live nearby DL and I always invite them over to dinner (we have a one bedroom villa booked) and I am trying to decide which night to have them over for dinner and which night to see the WOC. Come on the 29th.


----------



## Orbitron

My wife and I will be at Disneyland in about three weeks and we are thinking of doing the Happiest Haunts Tour. The only problem is that I'm a wimp when it comes to fast rides, wild horses couldn't drag me into Tower of Terror or Big Thunder Mountain. That's why I wonder if it is worth taking the tour anyway. I hope somebody can answer this!


----------



## AmyPond

A blog I love (which does photo updates of the park all the time) has some photos up of some Halloween displays in windows on mainstreet.

http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/


----------



## JH87

AmyPond said:


> A blog I love (which does photo updates of the park all the time) has some photos up of some Halloween displays in windows on mainstreet.
> 
> http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/



what a great blog! thanks for sharing.


----------



## DisneyDork1969

zeitzeuge said:


> OH ok.  Good to know.  I was thinking there was some secret Halloween information that I didn't know about and was going to be surprised when I showed up on the 1st.   Thanks for the info as always Sherry.



How long are you gonna be at DL on this trip? 'PirateJoey' & I will be there on the 5th for the party. We arrive on the 2nd, but we're gonna be all-over LA that weekend. We're doin the party on the 5th. Then on the 7th, we're doin DL in the AM and DCA at night for dinner at Ariel's Grotto for the WoC showing that night (it's Pirate Joey's B-Day!). Would be nice to meet you and say HI!

John


----------



## Vala

Orbitron said:


> My wife and I will be at Disneyland in about three weeks and we are thinking of doing the Happiest Haunts Tour. The only problem is that I'm a wimp when it comes to fast rides, wild horses couldn't drag me into Tower of Terror or Big Thunder Mountain. That's why I wonder if it is worth taking the tour anyway. I hope somebody can answer this!



I posted this a few pages ago, hopefully it helps:



Vala said:


> I've gone last year and skipped those rides too. The other rides we got to go were Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, and I've heard sometimes Snow White is on the cards too. Not sure if our our tour did it. We had to leave after Big Thunder while heading for SMGG because my ECV was going mad and started losing power way too fast. I was told by others on the tour that we met later that the tour ended at HMH.
> 
> Honestly speaking I was torn about it. Actually more leaning towards kind of disappointed now after several months have passed. It sounded fun, but the tour meant way too much running around through the parks. With the headsets we had during walking I would at least have expected some Halloween music or something, but nothing.
> 
> The tour also included "preferred seating" for the fireworks. Apparently this is near the partners statue on some days. If you get that it's great. However, our group was tucked away at the Plaza (I think it was Plaza Gardens, but I can't remember) with a very limited view. The tour participants we met later - we had viewed the fireworks from the terrace at PP hotel - actually told us that we probably saw more than them.



If they'd guarantee the good fireworks seating I'd say it is still worth it. But they don't guarantee it. So if you pass on the fast rides - if you don't do TOT and Big Thunder I assume you'd skip Space Mountain as well? - I'd say no, it's not worth it.


----------



## srauchbauer

oh what a brisk fall morning we are having,  everybody woke up and found sweatshirts and snuggled under blankets - love it.

Makes me want to put up Halloween but I think I better wait until Labor day is over then I can start slowly decorating.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

If the weather is going to be what it's like here, then I won't mind the temps at all in DL. It's been cool in the mornings and evenings, and warm during the day. So lets hope for good weather while we're down at the mouse. I'm at 29 days and counting down!


----------



## JH87

It was 101 here yesterday


----------



## funatdisney

The schedule for the  Oct. 29th is now showing. That covers my stay at the VGC!!! Now to the planning...


----------



## iKristin

43 days today  Really needing vacation bad.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Dh and I were discussing this at lunch...how many Mickey Halloween party tickets are available per night?  Do you think they bump up the number for weekend parties?

We have been going to Mickey's Not So Scary Parties every year.  This is our first time in DL.  It seems every year at MNSSHP there were more guests.  Either the ticket number was increased or the parties just became more popular.

Any guesses?


----------



## Belle Ella

OK Sherry, I am ready to make a weather deal with you: I need it to be cool enough for me not to die in jeans! Yuck. We had a small flea problem with my cats and add in mosquiters and my legs are bug-bit to h-e-double-hockey-sticks and back. I don't want to be caught dead in shorts right now!

Just though you'd want to know I wont be crossing my fingers for a late September heat wave anymore, lol.


----------



## funatdisney

Halloweenqueen said:


> Dh and I were discussing this at lunch...how many Mickey Halloween party tickets are available per night?  Do you think they bump up the number for weekend parties?
> 
> We have been going to Mickey's Not So Scary Parties every year.  This is our first time in DL.  It seems every year at MNSSHP there were more guests.  Either the ticket number was increased or the parties just became more popular.
> 
> Any guesses?



I heard somewhere between 18.000 to 20,000 tickets per night. (Someone here correct me if I am wrong) Now that sounds like a lot, but the park holds close to 60,000 when full. 

I have gone to every MHP at DCA every year so I am excited to see how it will be like at DL. I have gone to MNSSHP once. I have to warn you, the WDW event is much bigger and offers more than here at DLR. This year they have added the Halloween Screams Fireworks, which in the past there was no fireworks at DCA. The HS fireworks was shown last year for park guests, this year is only offered for MHP ticket holders. This will add an element not offered at MHP in the past, but is offered at the MNSSHP. The only thing I wish  was added here (even more than the fireworks) is the Halloween parade. That was the best parade I have ever seen.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

New blog is up on Miceage with some pictures of HalloweenTime merchandise that's currently out in parks.

http://micechat.com/forums/blogs/in...an-4-filming-tron-haunt-night-frogs-more.html


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> OK Sherry, I am ready to make a weather deal with you: I need it to be cool enough for me not to die in jeans! Yuck. We had a small flea problem with my cats and add in mosquiters and my legs are bug-bit to h-e-double-hockey-sticks and back. I don't want to be caught dead in shorts right now!
> 
> Just though you'd want to know I wont be crossing my fingers for a late September heat wave anymore, lol.



Well, it's supposed to be super mega hot tomorrow, and then the temperature is dropping something like 20 - 25 degrees after that!!  Hopefully, it will be a nice comfortable not-too-cold and not-too-hot day for you when you go to DLR, so the jeans don't make you miserable!!

The mosquitoes love me as well.  I just saw a big, ugly, menacing one hovering around outside of my door and I had to run away before it got me.  And fleas - I know that dilemma too.  There aren't even pets in this building, as far as I know - but if I stop to pet a friendly neighborhood dog, the fleas jump on me!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

The weather sounds like it's going to be just the way I like it, not too hot and not too cold. I just hate when you are lying in bed, and have a mozzie start dive bombing you, making the annoying high pitched buzzing sound they make. It's enough to want to go splat it at any cost. For someone who's not a huge Halloween fan by nature, I have to admit that I'm getting rapidly converted to the holiday. I love the shirts they came out with, and can't wait to head to see DL in all it's Halloween glory at the beginning of next month. Have a great evening everyone!

Trish


----------



## funatdisney

Ok so Sherry don't get mad at me. It is cold and foggy in Ventura. I keep hearing how hot it is in the valleys, but we are nice and cool. Sherry, if you need to escape the heat, you are more than welcome to visit our lovely beaches, but bring a sweatshirt!


----------



## tdashgirl

Thanks for the links, AmyPond and VictoriaAndMatt


----------



## funatdisney

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> New blog is up on Miceage with some pictures of HalloweenTime merchandise that's currently out in parks.
> 
> http://micechat.com/forums/blogs/in...an-4-filming-tron-haunt-night-frogs-more.html



I just love the sign that explains why the HM is closed. and this quote:

"I know you're all curious to see what's inside, it's what happens when Disney and Burton collide."  Cute.


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> OK Sherry, I am ready to make a weather deal with you: I need it to be cool enough for me not to die in jeans! Yuck. We had a small flea problem with my cats and add in mosquiters and my legs are bug-bit to h-e-double-hockey-sticks and back. I don't want to be caught dead in shorts right now!
> 
> Just though you'd want to know I wont be crossing my fingers for a late September heat wave anymore, lol.



Yay!    It was in the 60's and just barely lower 70's here today and it was great!  In the evening I needed jeans and a sweatshirt.  It is perfect Fall weather (well, I'd like it even a bit colder actually.)  So I'd be happy with this for our California trip.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Ok so Sherry don't get mad at me. It is cold and foggy in Ventura. I keep hearing how hot it is in the valleys, but we are nice and cool. Sherry, if you need to escape the heat, you are more than welcome to visit our lovely beaches, but bring a sweatshirt!



Yay for cold and foggy!!  Tomorrow (in L.A. - Inland Orange County) it's supposed to be upper 90's or so.  At least that was the forecast earlier today (things seem to change every hour, though).  And then they said to expect at least a 20-degree drop into next week, so we'll drop at least down to 75 or lower!  Now we're talking!!  I'll be happy with a nice, crisp chill in the air.

Although...it is not unheard of for SoCal to suddenly get hit with a whopper heat wave in September and into October.  So while it may drop down to 75 or 73 early next week, it wouldn't be shocking if it suddenly climbs back up to 100 degrees the following week.  It has certainly happened before.

I am still maintaining my Mr. Snow Miser stance, out on my frozen tundra, throwing icicles and blizzards at my nemesis, Mr, Heat Miser.




AmyPond said:


> Yay!    It was in the 60's and just barely lower 70's here today and it was great!  In the evening I needed jeans and a sweatshirt.  It is perfect Fall weather (well, I'd like it even a bit colder actually.)  So I'd be happy with this for our California trip.  Fingers crossed!



Yay for sweatshirts and bundling up!!  It's so much more comfortable than struggling to stay cool!



Speaking of shirts...I quite like those shirts shown on MiceAge.  They are sufficiently Halloween-ish enough, but they are colorful and busy at the same time.  They definitely catch your eye.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I am still maintaining my Mr. Snow Miser stance, out on my frozen tundra, throwing icicles and blizzards at my nemesis, Mr, Heat Miser.




You go girl!! Yeah for the Mr Snow Miser. I just love the cold.




Sherry E said:


> Speaking of shirts...I quite like those shirts shown on MiceAge.  They are suffiiciently Halloween-ish enough, but they are colorful and busy at the same time.  They definitely catch your eye.



Me, too! I am just going to have to get me one. I especially like the first one.


----------



## skiingfast

AmyPond said:


> Yay!    It was in the 60's and just barely lower 70's here today and it was great!  In the evening I needed jeans and a sweatshirt.  It is perfect Fall weather (well, I'd like it even a bit colder actually.)  So I'd be happy with this for our California trip.  Fingers crossed!



Doesn't sound too bad.    I scraped frost off the windshield in the morning and it reach 80 this after noon here.  It supposed to be nice to I'm going swimming in a "POND" tomorrow.   But colder Sunday and snow on Monday.  I can't wait to be in California.


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> Speaking of shirts...I quite like those shirts shown on MiceAge.  They are suffiiciently Halloween-ish enough, but they are colorful and busy at the same time.  They definitely catch your eye.



I agree!  I saw on that blog post that they were stolen from Tokyo?  But nonetheless - seriously cute. That's the first time I've been tempted to buy a DLR halloween shirt


----------



## AmyPond

skiingfast said:


> Doesn't sound too bad.    I scraped frost off the windshield in the morning and it reach 80 this after noon here.  It supposed to be nice to I'm going swimming in a "POND" tomorrow.   But colder Sunday and snow on Monday.  I can't wait to be in California.



Snow?!  Where are you??


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> I agree!  I saw on that blog post that they were stolen from Tokyo?  But nonetheless - seriously cute. That's the first time I've been tempted to buy a DLR halloween shirt



Exactly - I was wondering about that comment about the design being stolen from Tokyo too, seeing as I haven't been keeping up on the Tokyo merchandise.

Still, stolen or no I really like the designs.  They are bright and festive.  I actually wanted to get a shirt last year - it had a Mickey ghost on it, a Mickey pumpkin, I think, and another Mickey.  Maybe it was a Mickey candy corn or a Mickey bat? A Mickey mummy?  I can't recall.  In any case, it had 3 different Halloween Mickey images on it and it was really cute.  If our trip last October hadn't been so short and I'd had more time to shop, I would have bought that shirt.

And, as we all know, what you see at DLR one year may not be available at DLR again the next year.  They are constantly churning out new designs and merchandise.  So, with my luck, I'm sure they are no longer selling the shirt from last year.


----------



## karylrocks

I have not done the Round-up before and am considering doing this one. Can anyone tell me more about it? What characters are there, what do they do, and how is it different than the regular one?


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> And, as we all know, what you see at DLR one year may not be available at DLR again the next year.  They are constantly churning out new designs and merchandise.  So, with my luck, I'm sure they are no longer selling the shirt from last year.



The other thing to note: sometimes they sell out of shirts by the end of the season. Has happened to me before. SO If I see it and I _really_ like it, I will make it a point to buy it.


----------



## Sherry E

karylrocks said:


> I have not done the Round-up before and am considering doing this one. Can anyone tell me more about it? What characters are there, what do they do, and how is it different than the regular one?



There are lots of photos from the Round-Up buried in this thread.  The Halloween Round-Up has all the really cleverly carved Halloween pumpkins - pumpkins that look like all sorts of Disney characters.  There are festive decorations.  There used to be cookie decorating there but I think that was moved to the Plaza Pavilion area.  You can often find Woody, Jessie and sometimes even Bullseye at the Round-Up.  Chip and Dale occasionally appear, too.  I thnk there is a little 'show' like they have for all the versions of the Round-Up.  They also sell some merchandise there.

It's not that the Round-Up is so exciting in and of itself.  The highlight is seeing the intricately carved Disney character pumpkins and the cute Halloween decor.  Lots of fabulous Disney detail to be found there.  The thing is, the Halloween decorations at DLR are a bit limited anyway (it's nowhere near as extensive and all-encompassing as the holiday season).  So, if you skip the Round-Up, you are skipping one of the main areas where there are Halloween decorations.



funatdisney said:


> The other thing to note: sometimes they sell out of shirts by the end of the season. Has happened to me before. SO If I see it and I _really_ like it, I will make it a point to buy it.



Yep - you basically have to treat all the merchandise you see inside DLR as limited edition/rare - even if it is not sold as a rare item.  You can never assume that you will be able to find something again if you don't buy it on one DLR trip.  Sometimes things do stick around for a while, or sometimes they come back a couple of years later, but it cannot be counted upon.  Because of the sheer volume of merchandise they put out every year, and the millions of clever designs they use for this stuff, their merchandise is constantly 'moving.'  Sometimes they will reorder things and there will be more.  Sometimes there will not be anymore after it sells out - this is particularly true of the holiday stuff (like Halloween and Christmas).  

So I agree - if you see something you really, really love, grab it right then and don't wait.  If it's something you are on the fence about, that's a different story.  But if you love it, don't count on being able to 'come back later' and get it because it just may be gone!!


----------



## iKristin

this shirt??


----------



## Sherry E

^^^Not the same shirt, although that one is cute too!

Two years ago I saw a shirt that just had a Mickey ghost on it.  (Not the one above.)  Last year, there was a shirt with the Mickey ghost, Mickey pumpkin and whatever the other thing was, in a row, side by side, against a dark backdrop.


----------



## karylrocks

Sherry E said:


> There are lots of photos from the Round-Up buried in this thread.  The Halloween Round-Up has all the really cleverly carved Halloween pumpkins - pumpkins that look like all sorts of Disney characters.  There are festive decorations.  There used to be cookie decorating there but I think that was moved to the Plaza Pavilion area.  You can often find Woody, Jessie and sometimes even Bullseye at the Round-Up.  Chip and Dale occasionally appear, too.  I thnk there is a little 'show' like they have for all the versions of the Round-Up.  They also sell some merchandise there.
> 
> It's not that the Round-Up is so exciting in and of itself.  The highlight is seeing the intricately carved Disney character pumpkins and the cute Halloween decor.  Lots of fabulous Disney detail to be found there.  The thing is, the Halloween decorations at DLR are a bit limited anyway (it's nowhere near as extensive and all-encompassing as the holiday season).  So, if you skip the Round-Up, you are skipping one of the main areas where there are Halloween decorations.


So is the "Round-Up" set up in Big Thunder Ranch, and you just walk through? I was thinking it was the character meal barbeque, so clearly I am confused.


----------



## Sherry E

karylrocks said:


> So is the "Round-Up" set up in Big Thunder Ranch, and you just walk through? I was thinking it was the character meal barbeque, so clearly I am confused.



The Halloween Round-Up is next door to and separate from the BBQ.  You walk through it and don't ever have to enter the BBQ area if you don't want to eat there.  They keep the BBQ open while the Halloween Round-Up and the Reindeer Round-Up are happening in Fall and Winter - which is why the holiday cookie decorating in the Round-Up was relocated to the Plaza Pavilion.  The BBQ takes up space where the cookie decorating would have been.  But the Halloween Round-Up itself is just a showcase for the decorations, crafts and carved pumpkins, and a place to sell some merchandise.

As far as I know, the regular non-holiday BBQ is not a character meal anymore.  I think they only had characters there for the first few months, and then Woody and the gang left the BBQ.  But Woody will be at the Halloween Round-Up where the decorations are, more than likely, and Santa will be at the Reindeer Round-up


----------



## cutedisneygirly

How much does the Happiest Haunts tour cost and what exactly do you do on this tour?


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Yep - you basically have to treat all the merchandise you see inside DLR as limited edition/rare - even if it is not sold as a rare item.  You can never assume that you will be able to find something again if you don't buy it on one DLR trip.  Sometimes things do stick around for a while, or sometimes they come back a couple of years later, but it cannot be counted upon.  Because of the sheer volume of merchandise they put out every year, and the millions of clever designs they use for this stuff, their merchandise is constantly 'moving.'  Sometimes they will reorder things and there will be more.  Sometimes there will not be anymore after it sells out - this is particularly true of the holiday stuff (like Halloween and Christmas).



If you want something and can't find it try the out of the way locations.

I did want the Halloween shirt posted above, and I'm a quite big girl. So I needed 2XL. Spent two days looking all over the resort, then finally found exactly one in the TOT gift shop!


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> If you want something and can't find it try the out of the way locations.
> 
> I did want the Halloween shirt posted above, and I'm a quite big girl. So I needed 2XL. Spent two days looking all over the resort, then finally found exactly one in the TOT gift shop!



Vala - Yes, this is an excellent tip as well!  Even though I still think - given my past experience - I will _try_ to adhere to the 'buy it right when I see it or risk never finding it again' philosophy, what you suggested is very important.

I've often thought of this before - clearly, the shops right along Main Street are going to run out of things more quickly, as those are the ones that everyone passes by when either arriving or departing.  Everyone will descend upon the Emporium because it's big and they will assume that it has everything they could possibly want - sort of like the hub of all souvenirs.  Sometimes the 'smaller' Main Street shops get overlooked - for example, the China Closet often has things that have sold out in other stores, and it is often less crowded.

Also, people will head to World of Disney in DTD - again, because it's big (enormous, actually), and they assume it will have everything under the sun.

But, let's say that even the China Closet and the other shops along MS have sold out of whatever the coveted item is that you want.  _Think outside of the box_.  Forget where you originally saw the item (where it is now sold out).  Look in the out-of-the-way shops.  Even if it's not a Western-themed item, look in the Frontierland shops.  Look in the Fantasyland shops.  Look in the tiny, hidden, tucked-in-an-alley shops in New Orleans Square.  Look everywhere.  Look in all the lands.

Apply the same outlook to the shops in DCA - you may not expect to see an item that you found in DL to be in DCA too, but it very well may be!!

And even though the Gag Factory in ToonTown is usually crowded, I _think_ it mainly tends to be crowded with the people who were already in TownTown anyway, but I don't think that too many folks who had no intention of going to ToonTown in the first place are packing into the Gag Factory just to shop.  

_However_, the Gag Factory usually has a good supply of things and they don't sell out that quickly.  So even though you might have to fight off the masses that piled out of Mickey's house to search the Gag Factory shelves, it just might be worth a trip into ToonTown to find that item that sold out on Main Street or in World of Disney.


----------



## Sherry E

By the way, I went back to the Parks Blog today to read the rest of the comments and questions about Heather Hust Rivera's Halloween post from 9/2/10.  I had only read a few comments when it first went up.  

Even though I felt bad for Heather that she had to keep answering the same questions over and over again, even though she had explained certain things repeatedly and some people were still not getting it, I also noticed that the question was asked - I _think_ it was asked by AmyPond, perhaps?? - about Candy Corn Acres, and which - if any - Halloween decorations would be in DCA.  Amy was the only person who asked it and it was a totally new question compared to what everyone else was asking and discussing.

And Heather Hust Rivera ignored it.  In fact, she skipped over the Candy Corn Acres/DCA question totally, and answered the person who posted right after that question!

To me, that seems like a deliberate avoidance of the DCA/Halloween decorations question.  Heather could have easily said, "There will still be Candy Corn decorations in DCA this year," even if Candy Corn "Acres" is officially gone.  Or she could have said something like, "DCA will have its own unique Halloween touches."  

But she said nothing.  I think Heather did not want to answer the question because she didn't want to draw attention to the fact that there will be nothing in DCA in the way of Halloween decorations this year.  As most good PR/Publicity people do, they have to focus on the positive aspects of the situation and deflect from the 'negative.'  To come out and tell people that there would be no Candy Corn in DCA would be shining a big ol' spotlight on the fact that they took something away from the seasonal decorations - while many people are still coming to grips with the fact that the "nightly" Halloween Screams fireworks from last year are now a party exclusive and they have to pay extra to see them.


----------



## AmyPond

Yep, that was me who asked the question about Candy Corn Acres and DCA.  I forgot to go back to look if it was answered so I'm glad you posted about it.  Not totally shocked it wasn't answered.  I'm sure she avoided it because the answers are "No, there will be not be Candy Cane Acres."  And "DCA will have no extra Halloween touches."  I doubt she wanted to answer a question that required a somewhat (very?) negative response.  Oh well.  Again, not surprised at all but I will keep asking if new Halloween blogs are posted.  

Will Big Thunder Ranch still have goats out during the day during HalloweenTime?  I love the goats!

(I'm getting into the Fall spirit here in the midwest today.  We planted some Mums and put out some Fall decor.  Woo!)


----------



## amamax2

Just to stir the pot, I just posted on the blog also about DCA.  Thanks for the idea Amy Pond!  Maybe if enough of us keep asking, she will respond with something.

PS So excited - we were going to Legoland next week but our friends cancelled this morning - we polled the kids and they voted to go to DL for the day instead!  Yipee!  So I'll get a peek at Halloween a bit earlier than planned.


----------



## AmyPond

I asked again too.  (It says I'm from CA but I'm not.)


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Vala - Yes, this is an excellent tip as well!  Even though I still think - given my past experience - I will _try_ to adhere to the 'buy it right when I see it or risk never finding it again' philosophy, what you suggested is very important.
> 
> I've often thought of this before - clearly, the shops right along Main Street are going to run out of things more quickly, as those are the ones that everyone passes by when either arriving or departing.  Everyone will descend upon the Emporium because it's big and they will assume that it has everything they could possibly want - sort of like the hub of all souvenirs.  Sometimes the 'smaller' Main Street shops get overlooked - for example, the China Closet often has things that have sold out in other stores, and it is often less crowded.
> 
> Also, people will head to World of Disney in DTD - again, because it's big (enormous, actually), and they assume it will have everything under the sun.
> 
> But, let's say that even the China Closet and the other shops along MS have sold out of whatever the coveted item is that you want.  _Think outside of the box_.  Forget where you originally saw the item (where it is now sold out).  Look in the out-of-the-way shops.  Even if it's not a Western-themed item, look in the Frontierland shops.  Look in the Fantasyland shops.  Look in the tiny, hidden, tucked-in-an-alley shops in New Orleans Square.  Look everywhere.  Look in all the lands.
> 
> Apply the same outlook to the shops in DCA - you may not expect to see an item that you found in DL to be in DCA too, but it very well may be!!
> 
> And even though the Gag Factory in ToonTown is usually crowded, I _think_ it mainly tends to be crowded with the people who were already in TownTown anyway, but I don't think that too many folks who had no intention of going to ToonTown in the first place are packing into the Gag Factory just to shop.
> 
> _However_, the Gag Factory usually has a good supply of things and they don't sell out that quickly.  So even though you might have to fight off the masses that piled out of Mickey's house to search the Gag Factory shelves, it just might be worth a trip into ToonTown to find that item that sold out on Main Street or in World of Disney.



Very good advice. I have found myself feeling like "leave no stone unturned" mentality when I really want something and it is sold out in the more popular shops.


----------



## amamax2

Yes, I saw that - in fact that is what gave me the idea!  I saw earlier in this thread that you had posted, went over to see how you were ignored, then saw you had posted again, so thought, hey, there's strength in numbers.....

Mine is right after yours in the blog!  Who else wants to post? Let's get this going!


----------



## magicbri

funatdisney said:


> I heard somewhere between 18.000 to 20,000 tickets per night. (Someone here correct me if I am wrong) Now that sounds like a lot, but the park holds close to 60,000 when full.




I was told on the phone a few weeks ago by a seemingly knowledgeable CM that they were only selling 11,000 tickets for each night. But I seem to recall someone else posting here that they had been told 14,000.


----------



## funatdisney

Those are really good numbers! That will keep the park far less crowded than I thought.


----------



## Diznygrl

11,000 sounds way too good to be true.    I heard a while back that it was supposed to be around 20,000...compared to an average day, even 20k sounds heavenly.   I guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## tdashgirl

Oh yeah, tdash figured out how to upload phone pics to photobucket! 

So here are some DLR Halloween photos from 2009.

SMGG - you can't see DD6! 






The awesome pumpkins at the ranch in DL


----------



## giggygirl

Does anyone happen to know what time they usually have the Halloween Screams fireworks on the party nights?   I'm trying to plan our schedule so that we won't burn out our 3 year old who turns 4 on the 1st of October!


----------



## Vala

They never had the Screams fireworks exclusive to party nights before, so it is hard to tell. 

I remember the fireworks last year from DLR when we were in DCA - they seemed to go off normal time, so roughly 9.25 PM I guess.


----------



## iKristin

it'll probably be at normal fireworks time, so around 9:30


----------



## Sherry E

giggygirl said:


> Does anyone happen to know what time they usually have the Halloween Screams fireworks on the party nights?   I'm trying to plan our schedule so that we won't burn out our 3 year old who turns 4 on the 1st of October!



I agree with Vala and Kristin that it will probably be around usual fireworks time.  But this year is uncharted territory so we can't say for sure.  Last year the Halloween Screams fireworks were brand new and shown nightly in Disneyland from September 25 - November 1.  The Trick or Treat Party was in California Adventure.  This year, the Halloween Screams fireworks will only be shown in DL 2 nights a week (except for Halloween week, when it will be 3 nights), starting on October 1st and ending on Halloween night, and it will be during the party, which has now moved into Disneyland.  

We won't know exactly how everything is set-up and staged until it happens, which will be October 1st.


----------



## giggygirl

Thanks so much for the quick replies. I'll plan on it being later in the evening. I just previewed the show online. I'm wondering if it'll be too spooky for her. She is easily "freaked out". lol... But my older DD thinks it's awesome! At least thanks to the DIS board I'm getting all kinds of great info for planning! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> Oh yeah, tdash figured out how to upload phone pics to photobucket!
> 
> So here are some DLR Halloween photos from 2009.
> 
> SMGG - you can't see DD6!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The awesome pumpkins at the ranch in DL



Funny you should say that!  Just this past week I, too, figured out how to get the photos from my phone onto Photobucket!! Woo hoo!!  And it's weird - when you look at the pictures on a tiny phone screen, they may look decent.  But when you get them to full size - on Photobucket, Facebook or wherever - you see that many of the photos are much better than you thought they were and that your phone takes better pictures than you thought it did, or you see that the photos look a lot worse than you thought they did!!  I've had it go both ways!!

Anyway, your phone takes good pictures and and I love those shots from the Round-Up!!  The amount of work, time and energy that must go into carving those intricate, detailed pumpkins is just astounding!!  I bet many folks don't realize that the Round-Up pumpkins are real (mostly) and not simply fake prop pumpkins, like I think some of the ones on Main Street are.


----------



## spacemermaid

tdashgirl : Great pictures! I'd never seen any pictures of the carved pumpkins (just the fake ones in the Main Street windows) & now I'm even more excited to see all this stuff in person soon!


----------



## Belle Ella

I can't believe how close it's getting!


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> Funny you should say that!  Just this past week I, too, figured out how to get the photos from my phone onto Photobucket!! Woo hoo!!
> 
> The amount of work, time and energy that must go into carving those intricate, detailed pumpkins is just astounding!!  I bet many folks don't realize that the Round-Up pumpkins are real (mostly) and not simply fake prop pumpkins, like I think some of the ones on Main Street are.



Ha!  That is too funny!  I was so excited when I found I could directly upload the photos from my phone to photobucket (rather than syncing my phone, putting them on my PC, uploading them to photobucket, ugh what a pain  )

The carved pumpkins are truly amazing.  We spent a long time in there, looking at all them.  There are so many, I wished I had taken more photos   This year, I'm definitely planning on taking more


----------



## Sherry E

Time for a little Mickey Jumpin' Pumpkin Boogie (seeing that I suppose we have all the Halloween Time info we're going to get at this rate, and Creepy Dancing Guy was almost no help at all)!


----------



## iKristin

SO READY TO GO!!!! EEEEP!!! I am getting very antsy


----------



## srauchbauer

giggygirl said:


> Thanks so much for the quick replies. I'll plan on it being later in the evening. I just previewed the show online. I'm wondering if it'll be too spooky for her. She is easily "freaked out". lol... But my older DD thinks it's awesome! At least thanks to the DIS board I'm getting all kinds of great info for planning! Thanks everyone!!



We were also concerned about the spookiness of the fireworks so before we left we showed both kids (age 2 & 4; last year) multi showings from u-tube and it prepared them for the real fireworks show and they loved it.  Okay DS (2) fell asleep but DD wanted to watch it again and again.


----------



## dizneedoll

I read the Disney Parks Blog earlier today and also noticed that AmyPond's question about DCA's halloween decorations was ignored by Heather. I posted a comment that I'm hoping Disney would really be able to get people out of the park who had not bought a ticket for the party, I'm concerned about being smashed in for fireworks by people who have not bought a ticket. I have a 4 year old so I'm hoping the HS fireworks will be an enjoyable experience for him. I think I'll go back and also ask about DCA decorations though, I would like to know and as a PP said, maybe if enough of us ask, they will address it.

Regarding how many party tickets are sold, I don't think that Disney has ever officially disclosed how many the sell per night. Correct me if I'm wrong on that, but I've heard numbers thrown out from 5000-25000 over the years so it's my guess that no one (except Disney) knows for sure. Personally, 5000 would be awesome but I'm guessing it's probably closer to 20000.


----------



## Sherry E

I don't think Heather Hust Rivera is going to reply to anything else on that particular Halloween-related blog.  She is probably already working on her next blog about now.  I've observed her patterns in replying to other blogs that she posts, and she generally does not respond to anything beyond the next day.  In other words, she will reply to a handful of folks on the day that her post goes up and maybe the next day too, but she generally stops answering after that.  We are too far past when that blog went up for her to be revisiting it, I'm afraid.  I hope I'm wrong, but based on her patterns, it's unlikely we will hear anything from her on that blog about Candy Corn Acres and DCA.  

Now, Heather may do another blog that addresses DCA/HalloweenTime at some point, but as Amy and I were saying yesterday, chances are Heather does not want to shine a big spotlight on the fact that something is being removed from the Halloween festivities when the fireworks issue is already a bit of a blow to the Halloween agenda.  They don't want to announce that there will be no traces of Halloween in DCA, if that is the case.

I'm sure it must be frustrating for Heather and the other bloggers who post on that Parks Blog because so many people ask the same questions that have already been answered.  Heather literally gave the same reply - maybe reworded slightly - several times in that Halloween post.  I think that people were not reading what had already been answered.

In any case, I think we can all safely assume that DCA is lacking any HalloweenTime fun this year - and hopefully it will only be this year.  

I'm sure the MHP will be handled well, and they will be able to get everyone out of DLR who doesn't have a wristband/ticket.  Even if there were a few people who somehow managed to stay behind and hide from CM's, it's not going to be a large enough group to cause considerable crowding.  So many people say that WDW pulls off these sorts of events without a hitch every year and the more I hear about how it works, I think DLR can most likely handle it.  They have probably been studying and practicing and conferring with their brethren in Florida as to how to efficiently kick non-party guests out of the park.  There may be a few bugs on the first couple of party nights, but I think it will be fine and everyone will have a great time!!


----------



## iKristin

BUMP!!! Before it goes onto the second page


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Funny you should say that!  Just this past week I, too, figured out how to get the photos from my phone onto Photobucket!! Woo hoo!!  And it's weird - when you look at the pictures on a tiny phone screen, they may look decent.  But when you get them to full size - on Photobucket, Facebook or wherever - you see that many of the photos are much better than you thought they were and that your phone takes better pictures than you thought it did, or you see that the photos look a lot worse than you thought they did!!  I've had it go both ways!!



Believe it or not, I have had a picture from my DH's cell phone enlarged and framed! That was one of the best fall pics of my girls riding their horses when the sun was setting. The long shadows from the nearby orchard and the yellows and oranges from that time of day and year were just amazing. I just could not believe that the picture was taken from a cell phone. 



Sherry E said:


> I bet many folks don't realize that the Round-Up pumpkins are real (mostly) and not simply fake prop pumpkins, like I think some of the ones on Main Street are.



Which means that they have to replace the pumpkins quite often with new designs and I have seen some CM's working on pumpkins while talking to guests.  Makes going the Round Up worth a few visits. Always something new to see.


----------



## where's_my_prince

iKristin said:


> SO READY TO GO!!!! EEEEP!!! I am getting very antsy



me too!!! i just want it to be october already!!!


----------



## Sydneymum

I know what you mean "wheres my prince".....thank goodness we arrive on the 29th September, so I can happily say THIS MONTH we will be in Disneyland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YayyyyyyyyyyyyyyStill also waiting for a response from Heather on Disney Blog re: DCA........where are you Heather????????????


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I'm officially in the single digits! 9 days til Disneyland!  I can't wait for my pumpkin treats!


----------



## where's_my_prince

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I'm officially in the single digits! 9 days til Disneyland!  I can't wait for my pumpkin treats!


jealous!


----------



## funatdisney

Baked zucchini bread today. I always bake zucchini bread for our trip to DLR in Oct. I will freeze some and bring it with us for a quick and easy breakfast before we hit the parks. I am starting to prepare my meal plans so I won't make these dishes before we go. That way the food I cook won't be the same old boring thing.


----------



## tdashgirl

funatdisney said:


> Baked zucchini bread today. I always bake zucchini bread for our trip to DLR in Oct. I will freeze some and bring it with us for a quick and easy breakfast before we hit the parks. I am starting to prepare my meal plans so I won't make these dishes before we go. That way the food I cook won't be the same old boring thing.


What an awesome idea!  I think I may steal it


----------



## funatdisney

Please do! Glad I could offer something valuable to someone!


----------



## amamax2

funatdisney said:


> Baked zucchini bread today. I always bake zucchini bread for our trip to DLR in Oct. I will freeze some and bring it with us for a quick and easy breakfast before we hit the parks. I am starting to prepare my meal plans so I won't make these dishes before we go. That way the food I cook won't be the same old boring thing.




Very funny - we always bake banana bread to bring on the trip for the same reason!  And I also do the same thing as far as meals - don't want to have just made at home something I know we'll have t DL!


----------



## Tiggerholic

_Hubby and I will be there Oct 27 - Nov 1 and are trying to decide if we should by tickets for this or not.  We're not going in costume, grand kids won't be with us, and hoping we'll be able to see the fireworks from outside the park.  If its mostly trick-or-treating, seeing how to carve pumpkins, etc I'm not sure the expense is warranted.

I've read through some of the posts, but being that we're "older" we need to decide if the Halloween Party is really going to be worth it.  We already have to balance seeing Fantasmic & Dreams Do Come True Firework show on Oct 30 ... schedule shows both of these are only on Saturday night 

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Tigger_


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Tiggerholic said:


> _Hubby and I will be there Oct 27 - Nov 1 and are trying to decide if we should by tickets for this or not.  We're not going in costume, grand kids won't be with us, and hoping we'll be able to see the fireworks from outside the park.  If its mostly trick-or-treating, seeing how to carve pumpkins, etc I'm not sure the expense is warranted.
> 
> I've read through some of the posts, but being that we're "older" we need to decide if the Halloween Party is really going to be worth it.  We already have to balance seeing Fantasmic & Dreams Do Come True Firework show on Oct 30 ... schedule shows both of these are only on Saturday night
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Tigger_



It may be worth it for the short lines... we did it in 2007, and loved how all the lines were basically walk ons...


----------



## Tiggerholic

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> It may be worth it for the short lines... we did it in 2007, and loved how all the lines were basically walk ons...



_I'm not sure its even going to be an issue.  I just checked the Disney site and tickets that you can purchase now, do not cover any days that we'll be there.  We would have to buy it the day of ... either the 29th or 31st _


----------



## where's_my_prince

does anyone know the price for mickeys halloween party for AP?


----------



## mvf-m11c

where's_my_prince said:


> does anyone know the price for mickeys halloween party for AP?



Tickets prices with the AP discount on the AP website.

Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
$44 Special Passholder Discount* for These Dates:
October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
$54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 8, 15, 22
$59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
October 29, 31

Day-of-Event Ticket Prices
$54 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26
$59 If Purchased and Used on These Dates:
October 29 and 31


----------



## srauchbauer

very unrelated from Halloween - but I got a puppy for my birthday.  So know I have to figure out where he is going when we go on vacation.


----------



## iKristin

Find a friend or family member that already has a dog? That's what we always do with our dog, we take him to my grandmas house since she has a dog and they're both really good together.


----------



## SueTGGR

srauchbauer said:


> very unrelated from Halloween - but I got a puppy for my birthday.  So know I have to figure out where he is going when we go on vacation.


Be very careful if you have to put the puppy in a kennel. Especially if the pup hasn't had it's full series of shots. We always get someone we know locally to watch the dogs for us but a puppy...make sure they plan on being there a lot, if you go the housesitter way. 

I am getting so antsy about going. We will only be able to spend about 24 hours there so I want to be able to squeeze in as much as possible!  

Here's another from last year!


----------



## Belle Ella

At least 24 hours is better than no hours, right?

I'm so excited! We're so-so-so-so close to the start of Halloweentime 2010!


----------



## AmyPond

srauchbauer said:


> very unrelated from Halloween - but I got a puppy for my birthday.  So know I have to figure out where he is going when we go on vacation.



We found a great boarding place for our dog while we're gone.  She actually seems to love it there!  (We didn't get her until she was 1 and a half years old though so I'm not sure how things go with kenneling a puppy.)

So, to those who have been on the Space Mountain Halloween overlay - Is there music?  Or just sound effects?

Those pumpkin photos are great!  Can't wait to see all of them!

(My countdown is in the teens now!  YAY!)


----------



## amamax2

SueTGGR said:


> http://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/SueTGGR/Halloween/DSC_0100.jpg[/IMG]




Awesome photo!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jenergy

SueTGGR said:


> Be very careful if you have to put the puppy in a kennel. Especially if the pup hasn't had it's full series of shots. We always get someone we know locally to watch the dogs for us but a puppy...make sure they plan on being there a lot, if you go the housesitter way.



+1!

I work with dogs and do dogsitting; someone to stay the night with the pup is definitely the way to go.  If I were you, I wouldn't even think of putting him/her in a kennel.  My moms 3 year old German Shepherd is fully vaccinated but still comes home with some new problem whenever they board her.  Usually, having someone stay overnight costs just about the same as a kennel anyways.


----------



## Eeee-va

Tiggerholic said:


> _I'm not sure its even going to be an issue.  I just checked the Disney site and tickets that you can purchase now, do not cover any days that we'll be there.  We would have to buy it the day of ... either the 29th or 31st _



I see the site showing you can purchase for 10/29 or 10/31 right now?    Did you try to purchase and encounter a glitch?

Unfortunately it's $59.00 (no discount), but in this economy that means that maybe they won't sell out.

I went to http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/ and clicked on "Buy."

If you can swing it, I'd add them on, but I also adore wearing costumes.  Costumes and (hopefully) reduced crowds are my primary motivations, with fireworks, character meet-and-greets, and candy being secondary motivations.  Plus, I'm lucky in that as a single adult, I only need to pay for tickets for one person (me!).  

If you're only interested in a couple of the perks, then it may not be at all worth it for you.


----------



## AmyPond

jenergy said:


> +1!
> 
> I work with dogs and do dogsitting; someone to stay the night with the pup is definitely the way to go.  If I were you, I wouldn't even think of putting him/her in a kennel.  My moms 3 year old German Shepherd is fully vaccinated but still comes home with some new problem whenever they board her.  Usually, having someone stay overnight costs just about the same as a kennel anyways.



Wow, if I were your mom, I would find a new kennel.  We love ours.  Our dog has been there many times over the past two years.  She always comes home just fine.  Her longest stay was 9 nights.  Her upcoming stay will be 10 nights.

How much does it cost to have someone stay at your house?  It's got to be more than $20 a day, right?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Check out this short clip on youtube for Halloween Time at DL from DisneyParks:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWw3TB8f-Xc&feature=sub


----------



## iKristin

Cheese & rice!! Disneyland just stated on twitter that over all 10 nights of the Halloween party they will be giving out 500,000 POUNDS of candy and healthy treats!!!!! That's a lot of candy!!! hahaha


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Getting so excited!!! Only 23 days until we are in the parks!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

mvf-m11c said:


> Check out this short clip on youtube for Halloween Time at DL from DisneyParks:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWw3TB8f-Xc&feature=sub



oh wow the ghost galaxy space mountain actually looks terrifying!!! im scared but even more excited to go on it now!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I emailed vacation planning to tweak a ressie I had, and asked what time the MHP fireworks would be (if she knew)... she said she didn't have a calendar of events yet, but would guess 9:30.  I can't believe the cms don't even have a cheat sheet for those nights yet...


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Wow, that video is getting me so much more excited!!!

Although someone mentioned on another thread about being able to see the track on the Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy overlay, and they were right. I hope that doesn't ruin the effect of the dark ride too much!

Also they were showing WOC. Do you think they are going to have a Halloween special WOC, or was that just footage of the scarier parts of the show they have now?


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> I emailed vacation planning to tweak a ressie I had, and asked what time the MHP fireworks would be (if she knew)... she said she didn't have a calendar of events yet, but would guess 9:30.  I can't believe the cms don't even have a cheat sheet for those nights yet...



Sometimes CMs are the last to know...


----------



## funatdisney

amamax2 said:


> Very funny - we always bake banana bread to bring on the trip for the same reason!  And I also do the same thing as far as meals - don't want to have just made at home something I know we'll have t DL!



Well, you know what they say about great minds...


----------



## funatdisney

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Wow, that video is getting me so much more excited!!!
> 
> Although someone mentioned on another thread about being able to see the track on the Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy overlay, and they were right. I hope that doesn't ruin the effect of the dark ride too much!
> 
> Also they were showing WOC. Do you think they are going to have a Halloween special WOC, or was that just footage of the scarier parts of the show they have now?



I think that what they show is the scarier parts of WOC. I don't think they would change WOC just yet. It is too new!


----------



## Diznygrl

iKristin said:


> Cheese & rice!! Disneyland just stated on twitter that over all 10 nights of the Halloween party they will be giving out 500,000 POUNDS of candy and healthy treats!!!!! That's a lot of candy!!! hahaha




Well hopefully THIS year most of it is GOOD candy (c-h-o-c-o-l-a-t-e) and not 99% gummi hamburgers and lemon heads.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

MMMM....Chocolate! My kids actually like the gummi candies better than chocolate from reason, why I've got no idea...their loss, more for me!


----------



## Belle Ella

BELLEDOZER said:


> MMMM....Chocolate! My kids actually like the gummi candies better than chocolate from reason, why I've got no idea...their loss, more for me!



I know I usually fall into that category! But I'm also lactose intolerant.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

In our family there are two people who are severely dairy allergic (DH, and DS6), one that's becoming allergic to the Butter Fat content in Dairy (DS 7), and lastly me, who's severely sugar allergic, who can't have it period. So safe to say that when I go trick or treating  at the MHP that the kids are going to get a pile of candy when I return home from my trip. So long as I declare what candy I've got, I can bring it into Canada. Safe to say that the kids are going to get their Halloween candy fix early this year.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Diznygrl said:


> Well hopefully THIS year most of it is GOOD candy (c-h-o-c-o-l-a-t-e) and not 99% gummi hamburgers and lemon heads.



yeah for chocolate!!   

i better see some butterfingers there!


----------



## Sherry E

This has nothing to do with DLR, but I finally saw my first traces of candy corn yesterday:













And this really has nothing to do with Halloween or DLR, but I stumbled upon some of these goodies yesterday while I was out running errands, and I also found some of them a couple of weekends ago.  I thought that maybe seeing these tempting treats will get everyone in the mood for eating some yummy Fall goodies at DLR very, very soon!  All the folks with allergies to dairy or sugar ingredients, look away!!!  Look far, far away!!  Again, disclaimer  these photos are not from DLR and are strictly posted just for Fall food porn fun:


Fudge:






Peanut Brittle:






Marshmallow Delights:






Caramel/Candy Apples:











Cupcakes (YUM):


























Cinnamon Rolls:






Pie:
















Cake:
















Apple Dumpling:






Brownies:






Apple Turnover:






Some Sugar-Free White Chocolate Caramel Thingy:






Peppermint Bark:






Cookies:








So.is anybody hungry yet?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am! I want to try one of those peanut butter cupcakes. Yum!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I am! I want to try one of those peanut butter cupcakes. Yum!



Funny you mention that - that's one of the things that stood out to me as well.  I never thought I'd care about a peanut butter cupcake, but when I saw it, I thought, "I must try it!"


----------



## keahgirl8

I was actually looking at the red velvet cake, myself!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I made my pumpkin and apple pies over the weekend and froze them for our Thanksgiving turkey dinner that I have to start prepping the second I get home from my vacation next month (our Thanksgiving is in Oct). Used real pumpkin that I cooked down, and have got a recipe for pumpkin pie that uses honey ( never use evap milk, only 2%, but it could be sub for soy milk, but have never tried it yet). Could have shot Catie the mouch hound, as while the pies were cooling, she got into one of the apple pies, and one of the pumpkin pies before I had a chance to wrap them and get them into the freezer GRRR! She knew she was in trouble and avoided me for the remainder of the day, as she knew I was royally ticked off with her.


----------



## McNic

Ummm...I will have about 800 of those peanut butter cupcakes! My husband is allergic to nuts so it's rare to have any nut treats in the house. Yummo!

That is one thing I am super excited about on holidays. Not feeling bad about having one (or three) treats a day! I'm walking it off anyway


----------



## Sherry E

keahgirl8 said:


> I was actually looking at the red velvet cake, myself!



It is quite pretty, isn't it?  It stood out to me because it was very eye-catching. 



BELLEDOZER said:


> I made my pumpkin and apple pies over the weekend and froze them for our Thanksgiving turkey dinner that I have to start prepping the second I get home from my vacation next month (our Thanksgiving is in Oct). Used real pumpkin that I cooked down, and have got a recipe for pumpkin pie that uses honey ( never use evap milk, only 2%, but it could be sub for soy milk, but have never tried it yet). Could have shot Catie the mouch hound, as while the pies were cooling, she got into one of the apple pies, and one of the pumpkin pies before I had a chance to wrap them and get them into the freezer GRRR! She knew she was in trouble and avoided me for the remainder of the day, as she knew I was royally ticked off with her.



Mmmm...I love a good apple pie.  Some apple pies are not that great - maybe if the apples used aren't that tasty, or if the pie is too sweet OR not sweet enough.  Sometimes a bad crust can ruin the whole thing too.  But an apple pie done well is delicious!!



McNic said:


> Ummm...I will have about 800 of those peanut butter cupcakes! My husband is allergic to nuts so it's rare to have any nut treats in the house. Yummo!
> 
> That is one thing I am super excited about on holidays. Not feeling bad about having one (or three) treats a day! I'm walking it off anyway



I kept going back and forth.  "I want the Oreo cupcake."  "No, I want the peanut butter cupcake."  "No, I want the one with chocolate chips on top."  I finally just gave up and didn't choose any!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

OH  my the peanut butter cupcake needs to be in my stomach!!!  i am a a self proclaimed peanut butter fiend!v


----------



## where's_my_prince

after looking at all those pics i had to put on the song "pure imagination" from willy wonka and the chocolate factory!


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> OH  my the peanut butter cupcake needs to be in my stomach!!!  i am a a self proclaimed peanut butter fiend!v



Who knew the peanut butter cupcake would be such a hit?  I thought it looked enticing when I snapped the photo, but peanut butter seems to be a thing that people either love or hate, so I didn't think the cupcake would go over as well with everyone as some of the other things!!



where's_my_prince said:


> after looking at all those pics i had to put on the song "pure imagination" from willy wonka and the chocolate factory!




That's a perfect song!  And now I will have it stuck in my head for the rest of the night!!


----------



## Eeee-va

iKristin said:


> Cheese & rice!! Disneyland just stated on twitter that over all 10 nights of the Halloween party they will be giving out 500,000 POUNDS of candy and healthy treats!!!!! That's a lot of candy!!! hahaha



If there are 15,000 people (one of the higher estimates I've heard) over the 10 nights, that's 3.3 pounds of treats per person.  And I'm sure some people don't trick or treat at all....I like those numbers!


----------



## spacemermaid

Sherry E: your Farmers' Market pastry pics make me even more homesick than usual! I miss Disneyland, Princess Cake, and nice weather!!! (And about a million other things as well )


----------



## Sherry E

spacemermaid said:


> Sherry E: your Farmers' Market pastry pics make me even more homesick than usual! I miss Disneyland, Princess Cake, and nice weather!!! (And about a million other things as well )



I took some Gumbo Pot pictures a couple of weekends ago, and I thought of you because I know you always join me in recommending the Gumbo Pot when someone on the DIS wants some good, down home New Orleans cuisine!! Oddly, I wasn't the only one there who was photographing the Gumbo Pot menu.  So I didn't feel too strange!!

However, I did have to explain to all *5* bakeries in the Farmers Market as well as both of the candy shops that, no, I was not buying anything - I simply wanted to take photos of all their goodies...which got me some weird looks!!

L.A. is great - there is a lot to love about L.A.  I think I would be beside myself with homesickness if I moved.  Between Disneyland and Catalina, those are two huge reasons for me to stay here, and then throw in Farmers Market/The Grove, LACMA, Santa Monica Pier, Venice, etc., etc. on top of it and it's a great city.


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> I took some Gumbo Pot pictures a couple of weekends ago, and I thought of you because I know you always join me in recommending the Gumbo Pot when someone on the DIS wants some good, down home New Orleans cuisine!! Oddly, I wasn't the only one there who was photographing the Gumbo Pot menu.  So I didn't feel too strange!!
> 
> However, I did have to explain to all *5* bakeries in the Farmers Market as well as both of the candy shops that, no, I was not buying anything - I simply wanted to take photos of all their goodies...which got me some weird looks!!
> 
> L.A. is great - there is a lot to love about L.A.  I think I would be beside myself with homesickness if I moved.  Between Disneyland and Catalina, those are two huge reasons for me to stay here, and then throw in Farmers Market/The Grove, LACMA, Santa Monica Pier, Venice, etc., etc. on top of it and it's a great city.



where is the farmers market with the bakeries? i live about an hour and half from LA so i MUST drop by!


----------



## spacemermaid

Sherry E said:


> I took some Gumbo Pot pictures a couple of weekends ago, and I thought of you because I know you always join me in recommending the Gumbo Pot when someone on the DIS wants some good, down home New Orleans cuisine!! Oddly, I wasn't the only one there who was photographing the Gumbo Pot menu.  So I didn't feel too strange!!
> 
> However, I did have to explain to all *5* bakeries in the Farmers Market as well as both of the candy shops that, no, I was not buying anything - I simply wanted to take photos of all their goodies...which got me some weird looks!!
> 
> L.A. is great - there is a lot to love about L.A.  I think I would be beside myself with homesickness if I moved.  Between Disneyland and Catalina, those are two huge reasons for me to stay here, and then throw in Farmers Market/The Grove, LACMA, Santa Monica Pier, Venice, etc., etc. on top of it and it's a great city.



Gumbo Pot =  !!!

Thanks for documenting the pastry shops anyways, in spite of the weird looks! 

I AM beside myself with homesickness ...L.A. native; moved to AZ for not-so-happy family reasons. Will go back permanantly when I'm able to. All the places you mentioned will still be there, along with Olvera Street, Canter's, Chinatown, the Walk of Fame, the Melrose swapmeet, the Getty Center...I could go on & on! Until then, I go back when I can...


----------



## spacemermaid

where's_my_prince said:


> where is the farmers market with the bakeries? i live about an hour and half from LA so i MUST drop by!



It's in the Fairfax district, near Hollywood. Here's a link to their website: http://www.farmersmarketla.com/ 

Make sure you go there HUNGRY!


----------



## Sherry E

where's_my_prince said:


> where is the farmers market with the bakeries? i live about an hour and half from LA so i MUST drop by!



Farmers Market and The Grove are located at Third Street and Fairfax, close to LACMA and the Tar Pits, sort of.  It's close to Beverly Hills, Melrose, Sunset, Hollywood.

There are all different kinds of foods at Farmers Market - Korean, Chinese, BBQ, Cajun/Creole, Brazilian, Italian, Greek, Mexican, French, etc.

The bakeries are: Du-Pars, Thee's Continental Pastries, T&Y (the place with the red velvet and Oreo cakes), The Country Bakery (which seems to have no sign outside) and Breadworks (which is the place with the Oreo and peanut butter cupcakes).

The two candy places are: Magic Nut & Candy Company and Littlejohn's English Toffee.


----------



## Sherry E

spacemermaid said:


> Gumbo Pot =  !!!
> 
> Thanks for documenting the pastry shops anyways, in spite of the weird looks!
> 
> I AM beside myself with homesickness ...L.A. native; moved to AZ for not-so-happy family reasons. Will go back permanantly when I'm able to. All the places you mentioned will still be there, along with Olvera Street, Canter's, Chinatown, the Walk of Fame, the Melrose swapmeet, the Getty Center...I could go on & on! Until then, I go back when I can...



All those pastries and all that candy looked soooooo appetizing.  I didn't want to give in and eat any of it, so I had to photograph it!!  What I posted on the previous page is only a sampling of what I got on camera.  I was snapping away not just the pastry and candy porn, but all around FM an The Grove too.

Oh goodness, how did I forget to mention the Getty, Olvera St., Canter's and the Walk of Fame as highlights of L.A.?  Melrose and Sunset, too, have to be two of the most interesting streets in L.A.  Beverly Hills is good too, and Malibu...there are so many great things about SoCal/L.A.  

At least you only went to AZ and not all the way over to the East Coast or something!!  You are still close enough to get back here from time to time.


----------



## McNic

Sherry, you have far more self control than I have  I would have purchased all three cupcakes if I couldn't make up my mind. I am a sucker for cupcakes


----------



## Sherry E

McNic said:


> Sherry, you have far more self control than I have  I would have purchased all three cupcakes if I couldn't make up my mind. I am a sucker for cupcakes



I don't know how I did it.  First, a couple of weekends ago when I stopped at Thee's to photograph their stuff, I saw that they had the strawberry shortcake cake.  I love strawberry shortcake, and they were selling slices of it.  That was very tempting.  The apple turnovers at T&Y were hard to resist as well.  There was just one treat after another, calling out to me.  Maybe I got desensitized.  

And then, yesterday when I went to shoot the Breadworks stuff, I was just about to turn around and leave when I saw that they had cupcakes.  I looooove cupcakes.  That Oreo cupcake was really calling ny name.  I just resisted.  I don't know how.  I think I was telling myself, "I have to save the treat-eating (gorging) for Disneyland!!"  I count treats as part of my whole DLR experience, so I want to be able to get the gingerbread cookies and goodies when I am at DLR.  I don't want to stuff my face with goodies close to home now when I could be munching away on goodies at DLR in a few weeks!!  Somehow, when I am at DLR, it's okay to give in, but I have to struggle when I am near home!

Hmmm...they DO have a cupcake sampler at Marceline's in DTD, as well as the new cupcake place that was supposed to open - Cupcakesonline, I think it is?  I can't wait to see if they have any Halloween-inspired cupcakes!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> L.A. is great - there is a lot to love about L.A.  I think I would be beside myself with homesickness if I moved.  Between Disneyland and Catalina, those are two huge reasons for me to stay here, and then throw in Farmers Market/The Grove, LACMA, Santa Monica Pier, Venice, etc., etc. on top of it and it's a great city.



Don't forget the Garment District. We shopping there about 3 times a year for clothes for my DDs (12 and 15)  I grew up in the San Fernando Valley and I love LA! Although, living and raising my kids in a beach community is not bad either.  I live only an about and half from Disneyland, which makes life a lot easier.


----------



## iKristin

I'm moving to Hollywood in the Spring and can't wait to be back so close to DL!!! A little nervous to be moving with no idea on living but I'm gonna apply for a bunch of jobs. I'd rather live somewhere I love and be poor than live somewhere I don't like and be working for a company that I hate.


----------



## tdashgirl

Nice food photos Sherry 

Best of luck with the move, Kristin.  How exciting.

LA peeps (present & former) - I spent yesterday (yes, 1 day!) in Studio City.  I went to the Big Brother taping with a girlfriend - we had a blast!  Episode airs tonight   Studio City is sooooo nice!  I like that area, along with all the others you guys have mentioned in here


----------



## SueTGGR

Did this get mentioned before? I found it on the link in an annual passholder e-mail.
Dress up and let the professional Disney's PhotoPass  photographers capture you in your Halloween best. Delight in the special photo offer of $10 prints for all guys and ghouls during this event.

Keep the landmarks coming...I too am a displaced So Cal person. I had the luxury of spending my youth at POP (Santa Monica Pier to some of you) and the just down the beach playing volleyball as a teen. I loved the cliffs and the whole beach environment. Sigh

Later!


----------



## McNic

*applause* Sherry. Well done with all the resisting. I totally hear you about vacation though. That is the time to splurge if any. Esp. when you are doing a lot of walking. Treats, treats and more treats.

And a cupcake sampler??? Yummmmmmmmmm! I think I will have to check that out!


----------



## Belle Ella

OK, a little bump in the right direction. And guess what? 1 week from tomorrow Halloweentime at DL will officially be here!

Oh, and my b-day is tomorrow! Yay!!


----------



## iKristin

yaaaay HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMORROW <3


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Don't forget the Garment District. We shopping there about 3 times a year for clothes for my DDs (12 and 15)  I grew up in the San Fernando Valley and I love LA! Although, living and raising my kids in a beach community is not bad either.  I live only an about and half from Disneyland, which makes life a lot easier.



Very true - the Garment District is another cool area of SoCal.  OH!  And how could I forget the Observatory?  Griffith Park and the the Observatory are a great part of L.A. as well.  And the zoo, too!  It's not as good as the San Diego zoo, but there you go - the San Diego zoo is another great highlight of SoCal (just not L.A.)!!



iKristin said:


> I'm moving to Hollywood in the Spring and can't wait to be back so close to DL!!! A little nervous to be moving with no idea on living but I'm gonna apply for a bunch of jobs. I'd rather live somewhere I love and be poor than live somewhere I don't like and be working for a company that I hate.



Good luck with the move, Kristin!!  You'll be my neighbor (sort of)!  I hope you're able to find work (at a place you love!) as soon as you get out here.  We'll have to meet up!!  You don't like Oregon?  I haven't been to Oregon since I was a kid but I loved it.  I thought it was lovely.  Not sure if I could give up all the great things about SoCal to move there, but I definitely want to go back at some point.  



tdashgirl said:


> Nice food photos Sherry
> 
> Best of luck with the move, Kristin.  How exciting.
> 
> LA peeps (present & former) - I spent yesterday (yes, 1 day!) in Studio City.  I went to the Big Brother taping with a girlfriend - we had a blast!  Episode airs tonight   Studio City is sooooo nice!  I like that area, along with all the others you guys have mentioned in here



Thank you, Tdash!!  Oh, and when I am not randomly snapping photos of treats for no apparent reason  I watch Big Brother!  That must have been fun.  See, I didn't realize they were taping an eviction episode the day before it aired on TV.  Aren't those eviction shows usually live?



SueTGGR said:


> Did this get mentioned before? I found it on the link in an annual passholder e-mail.
> Dress up and let the professional Disney's PhotoPass  photographers capture you in your Halloween best. Delight in the special photo offer of $10 prints for all guys and ghouls during this event.
> 
> Keep the landmarks coming...I too am a displaced So Cal person. I had the luxury of spending my youth at POP (Santa Monica Pier to some of you) and the just down the beach playing volleyball as a teen. I loved the cliffs and the whole beach environment. Sigh
> 
> Later!



I wonder what that is, exactly (the PhotoPass thing)?  I mean, the PhotoPass people are usually out and about during HalloweenTime and for the Halloween party anyway.  I never buy individual PhotoPass pictures - I only buy the CD's. Is the $10 thing for a print a good deal?



McNic said:


> *applause* Sherry. Well done with all the resisting. I totally hear you about vacation though. That is the time to splurge if any. Esp. when you are doing a lot of walking. Treats, treats and more treats.
> 
> And a cupcake sampler??? Yummmmmmmmmm! I think I will have to check that out!




They had other cupcakes at that place in Farmers Market too.  There was just too much to absorb.  I think the people over on my TR are sick of all the pastry and candy porn I have posted in the last week and a half!!  I had to - I had to just keep snapping away so I wouldn't eat it!!

I agree - when I'm at DLR, I feel less guilty if I have treats.  All that walking somehow makes it acceptable!!

Anyway, yes - there is or was a mini-cupcake sampler sold at Marceline's Confectionery.  It was new this year.  I haven't even seen it in person - only in photos.  It's a packet of 6 mini-cupcakes and they come in vanilla, chocolate, coconut, red velvet (I think), and two other flavors I am forgetting.  I kept saying that I thought it would be hugely popular because people love cupcakes.

But then came the news that a new cupcake place was opening up in DTD - not sure if it's open yet, but I don't think so - called Cupcakesonline or some such thing.  They sell big, fat, yummy-looking cupcakes.  So if they move in, that may take away interest from the cupcake sampler at Marceline's.  Get it while it's hot!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> OK, a little bump in the right direction. And guess what? 1 week from tomorrow Halloweentime at DL will officially be here!
> 
> Oh, and my b-day is tomorrow! Yay!!



Woo hoo!!!


----------



## iKristin

Ya I'm kind of nervous about the move because I have NO idea where I'm gonna live haha, but I have a great work history and so I'm going to apply for another company in the field I currently work in (even though I don't like it) just to maybe get a job until I can find something better. I'm also going to apply with Disney and Disneyland haha. I was born and raised in SoCal and miss it every day so I decided that I'm still young and so I'm just going to make the move haha


----------



## AmyPond

I guess we can assume this definitely means no candy corn acres - 

http://ocresort.ocregister.com/2010/09/09/disney-park-set-to-dismantle-major-features/55145/

They are going to start taking down the giant sun statue today.


----------



## Sherry E

AmyPond said:


> I guess we can assume this definitely means no candy corn acres -
> 
> http://ocresort.ocregister.com/2010/09/09/disney-park-set-to-dismantle-major-features/55145/
> 
> They are going to start taking down the giant sun statue today.



Booooooo!  (Amy, I thought of you when I snapped those candy corn photos that I posted in the last couple of pages!!)

Well, as you say, it's not like it's a shock.  I mean it would be a shock if we hadn't already caught on to the fact that CCA was not being mentioned in any of the Halloween blurbs, because it had been there at DCA for the last 3 seasons.  I am sure there will be some folks who have not been keeping up with the news and will show up at DCA, wondering why the giant candy corn is not there.

But you know, the more I think of it - even though the giant candy corn worked best near the entrance to DCA, they could feasibly stick that photo op somewhere else.  For example, during the holidays, they put big, giant Christmas ornaments directly in A Bug's Land.  Couldn't they move the giant candy corn with Heimlich's bite to that same spot in ABL where the ornaments usually are?  Just for photo purposes?  It would totally fit in with the 'oversized' theme of that land, and it would totally make sense that Heimlich was taking a bite out of it in A Bug's Land.  Also, it would not detract from the massive push to World of Color that way.

So I wonder if they will do that.  While the official Candy Corn Acres may have been done away with, they really could stick up some random candy corn here and there in DCA.  Let's hope!  Oh, let's hope!!  I can't wait for a week from tomorrow, so people can start telling us what they see and don't see.


----------



## where's_my_prince

just curious if any adults are dressing up for mickeys Halloween party and if so what are they going to be?


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

where's_my_prince said:


> just curious if any adults are dressing up for mickeys Halloween party and if so what are they going to be?



I am just going to find a cool t-shirt... I don't do costumes... dd is leaning toward Rapunzel--probably her and 10,000 other little girls!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

where's_my_prince said:


> just curious if any adults are dressing up for mickeys Halloween party and if so what are they going to be?



I am hoping to find a set of mickey ears in the head band style. All I have seen so far are Minnie ones, so not sure I will be in luck. Might have to settle with a hat. But that's as far as I will probably go.


----------



## jaylensmom

i think i'm going to dress up...my son wants to be buzz light year and i told him i would be jessie...i'm laughing just thinking about that...


----------



## Vala

where's_my_prince said:


> just curious if any adults are dressing up for mickeys Halloween party and if so what are they going to be?



We're planning on doing a Princess and the Frog group one night, depending on if our master seamstress gets everything done. If this works out I'll be Mama Odie.

The second night I plan on being a chipmunk if I ever get that nosepiece finished!


----------



## fhtpdw20

Happy Haunts Tour Update:  There are 2 tours dailey at 5pm and 5:05pm.  As of today they are up to October 9th reservation.  Call 30 days out for date you want to schedule.


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> Thank you, Tdash!!  Oh, and when I am not randomly snapping photos of treats for no apparent reason  I watch Big Brother!  That must have been fun.  See, I didn't realize they were taping an eviction episode the day before it aired on TV.  Aren't those eviction shows usually live?


Yes, they are!  But apparently CBS changed the schedule on them, airing on Weds & Thurs instead of Tues & Thurs.  They said they can't pull off 2 live shows in a row.  So the show last night - was taped on Tuesday:  My friend got a screen shot ... voila ... I'm the short red-haired girl on the left.








AmyPond said:


> http://ocresort.ocregister.com/2010/09/09/disney-park-set-to-dismantle-major-features/55145/


Thanks for the link 



Sherry E said:


> Let's hope!  Oh, let's hope!!  I can't wait for a week from tomorrow, so people can start telling us what they see and don't see.


I agree, let's all think positive 



where's_my_prince said:


> just curious if any adults are dressing up for mickeys Halloween party and if so what are they going to be?



I have a cheshire cat costume that I bought on clearance last year.  Can't wait to see how it fits and looks


----------



## jtl2411

Anyone else going to the Halloween party more then once? Me and DLGF and her mother are going on the 31st. But I'm thinking about going on the 1st or 8th, to surprise my DLGF she loves the Halloween fireworks show.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

On Oct 5th I'm going as a Canucks fan, with white jeans, white Canucks Jersey, a Canucks hat, and matching earrings. On Oct 8th I'm going in blue jeans with a Blue Hockey night in Canada jersey, matching with the hat and earrings, and will be a Canadian hockey fan. It's comfortable, easy to pack, and is still a costume. It shows that you can dress up as little or as much as you want, depending on what you want to do. When we went to DL in Feb/09 there was a small patch of candy corn at the enterance to Bugs land that I took some pics of. If anyone's interested I may post them if I get a Photobucket account, and figure how to post pics to the board.


----------



## Dobby

I was going to dress up a little, but since I have limited room for packing, I'm just going to get myself a little tiara while I'm down there


----------



## UtahDisneyFan

I dont' know if this has been posted, but the Halloween mini-site is officially up on the Disneyland website.


----------



## I'm mikey

UtahDisneyFan said:


> I dont' know if this has been posted, but the Halloween mini-site is officially up on the Disneyland website.




was just about to post this, heres the link
http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/calendar/specialEvents/detail?name=HalloweenTime2010SpecialEventPage&DLR_GlobalNav_ThingsToDo_HalloweenTime_Tile


----------



## amamax2

Yeah, thanks for posting!!!


Calling Sherry....Sherry to the front desk....it's here......


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

FINALLY HalloweenTime gets some love. I had given up. I'm going to check out the mini site in a sec, but wanted to link this awesome blog post first. Pictures of the gingerbread creations this year inside HMH!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gingerbread-house-in-haunted-mansion-holiday/


----------



## AmyPond

Under the "decorations" section it does say that both parks with have decorations.  And candy corn is mentioned.  Since I'm such a candy corn nut, I'm keeping my fingers crossed from some somewhere!


----------



## amamax2

Ooh, AmyPond, I didn't see that when I looked earlier, but you are right - it does say both parks.  I've got my fingers crossed that there will be something over at DCA!

Thanks for the link VictoriaAndMatt - very cool!


----------



## JH87

yay!!! i am going to look at it right now!!!


ahh i love the music!! i am sooo ready for my trip!


----------



## Sherry E

I swear - I have the worst timing of anyone in the history of the world!  The last time Tdash found some info on the Parks Blog, I had just looked there less than 90 minutes before hand, and nothing was there.

Now today, I just looked at the DLR website earlier today - and NO mini-site.

I just mentioned to AmyPond earlier that I thought of her specifically when I was taking the candy corn photos the other day, and I was JUST saying that DLR could surely stick up some giant candy corn in A Bug's Land or somewhere for a photo op, and then up goes some info.....I am convinced that someone over at DLR is peeking in on this thread and then responding accordingly!!

Anyway, thanks, guys for posting the news - I was tired and was about to take a nap, but now I perked right up!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

OMG on the special treats section they said they will have pumpkin cheesecake!!! *dies*


----------



## AmyPond

Sherry E said:


> I swear - I have the worst timing of anyone in the history of the world!  The last time Tdash found some info on the Parks Blog, I had just looked there less than 90 minutes before hand, and nothing was there.
> 
> Now today, I just looked at the DLR website earlier today - and NO mini-site.
> 
> I just mentioned to AmyPond earlier that I thought of her specifically when I was taking the candy corn photos the other day, and I was JUST saying that DLR could surely stick up some giant candy corn in A Bug's Land or somewhere for a photo op, and then up goes some info.....I am convinced that someone over at DLR is peeking in on this thread and then responding accordingly!!
> 
> Anyway, thanks, guys for posting the news - I was tired and was about to take a nap, but now I perked right up!!



Yeah, I forgot to tell you thanks for that photo (and all the yummy treats photos!)  I love candy corn.  I don't know why but I love to eat it and I just think it's cute.  



where's_my_prince said:


> OMG on the special treats section they said they will have pumpkin cheesecake!!! *dies*



I'm excited for a pumpkin spice latte.  I mean, I know they have them at Starbucks but everything tastes better at Disneyland!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I am taking this as a wonderful early birthday present. Suh-WEET! As if I wasn't excited enough about this trip.


----------



## spacemermaid

Thanks for posting this! Between the Halloweentime website & the Halloweentime AP magazine getting here in the mail today, I am  excited for my upcoming trip!


----------



## mvf-m11c

This is great that DL finally put up a mini HalloweenTime website and looking forward to gettting the AP HalloweenTime magazine.


----------



## amamax2

where's_my_prince said:


> OMG on the special treats section they said they will have pumpkin cheesecake!!! *dies*



Yummy!  And if anyone wants to make their own, I have THE best recipe for pumpkin cheesecake and very simple to make.  I make it every year for Thanksgiving and Christmas dessert.

Does anyone know if the other desserts mentioned - Jack Skellington coffin dessert, Haunted Mansion Holiday Spoon dessert, etc - have been at the parks before, and if so, what are they and about how much do they cost?


----------



## RweTHEREyet

funatdisney said:


> I heard somewhere between 18.000 to 20,000 tickets per night. (Someone here correct me if I am wrong) Now that sounds like a lot, but the park holds close to 60,000 when full.
> 
> I have gone to every MHP at DCA every year so I am excited to see how it will be like at DL. I have gone to MNSSHP once. I have to warn you, the WDW event is much bigger and offers more than here at DLR. This year they have added the Halloween Screams Fireworks, which in the past there was no fireworks at DCA. The HS fireworks was shown last year for park guests, this year is only offered for MHP ticket holders. This will add an element not offered at MHP in the past, but is offered at the MNSSHP. The only thing I wish  was added here (even more than the fireworks) is the Halloween parade. That was the best parade I have ever seen.



There is no special Halloween parade at DL?    Which also means no Headless Horseman?    Oh my, not sure what to think about that.  If you are a passholder, which means getting into the park early isn't an added benefit to you, then what makes the DL party worth paying the extra money for, other than special fireworks?  Somebody help me justify this...


----------



## McNic

This is a little late and I don't know how to quote, but I am dressing up as the Queen of Hearts (thanks to my mom for sewing the costume!) and my sis is going as Alice In Wonderland. So excited!

Yeah, Halloween mini site. I had a feeling that if I stayed away for a whole day, it would come 

Hope everyone who has trips this month has a great time! Can't wait to hear all about them.


----------



## steves1bear

I noticed on the Disney Halloween sight that characters are dressed up wandering around the parks.  Are they dressed up all the time or just during the Halloween party?  We have never been at during this time are way excited!  12 days and counting!


----------



## where's_my_prince

yeah alot of the time the characters on main strret like mickey and minnie are dressed up through out the day, especially in the morning. and the villains are out the whole day as well, they have their own section though somewhere in i think fantasyland


----------



## RweTHEREyet

RweTHEREyet said:


> There is no special Halloween parade at DL?    Which also means no Headless Horseman?    Oh my, not sure what to think about that.  If you are a passholder, which means getting into the park early isn't an added benefit to you, then what makes the DL party worth paying the extra money for, other than special fireworks?  Somebody help me justify this...



O.K., after looking at the mini site, I am officially confused.  Under the Entertainment schedule it lists a "frightful" parade.  So, is there a Halloween parade or no?


----------



## dizneedoll

spacemermaid said:


> Thanks for posting this! Between the Halloweentime website & the Halloweentime AP magazine getting here in the mail today, I am  excited for my upcoming trip!



Ugh! You got the AP magazine?? They NEVER send me this. I've gotten like one and that was two years ago. What does one have to do to get them to mail one? 

On a happier note. I bought my Alice in Wonderland costume yesterday  and I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

It's a cavalcade, not a full scale parade. They have dance stations where they pick kids to come up and dance and what not. DD got to go up last year.


----------



## iKristin

I'm going as a Ninja Turtle because I bought a backpack that's a ninja turtle shell and it came with the masks lol, all I had to buy was the tshirt that looks like the front of the ninja turtle  worked perfect!!!


----------



## funatdisney

AmyPond said:


> I'm excited for a pumpkin spice latte.  I mean, I know they have them at Starbucks but everything tastes better at Disneyland!!



And there are no calories!


----------



## funatdisney

So I have a window open to the mini Halloween site. I can hear the eerie sounds from the site in the back round while I read this thread. Adds to the Halloween spirit, I think.


----------



## JH87

funatdisney said:


> So I have a window open to the mini Halloween site. I can hear the eerie sounds from the site in the back round while I read this thread. Adds to the Halloween spirit, I think.



i LOVE the music they use on the mini site!!!
I can't wait! A little over a month until I can take my picture with the giant mickey jack-o-lantern, ride HMH and SM:GG!!!
ahhhhh


----------



## skiingfast

JH87 said:


> i LOVE the music they use on the mini site!!!
> I can't wait! A little over a month until I can take my picture with the giant mickey jack-o-lantern, ride HMH and SM:GG!!!
> ahhhhh



I enjoyed the audio too!


----------



## where's_my_prince

after seeing the mini-website i gotta go watch mickey's house of villains!


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

Where is the French Market? Is it a sit down or counter service. And where is this place located. I have been to disneyland a ton of times and I dont think I have ever come across it.


----------



## AmyPond

inluvwithbuzz said:


> Where is the French Market? Is it a sit down or counter service. And where is this place located. I have been to disneyland a ton of times and I dont think I have ever come across it.



It's right over by the Haunted Mansion.  The train station at New Orleans Square is basically right between The French Market and the Haunted Mansion.  It's counter service with outdoor seating.


----------



## tdashgirl

AmyPond said:


> Under the "decorations" section it does say that both parks with have decorations.  And candy corn is mentioned.  Since I'm such a candy corn nut, I'm keeping my fingers crossed from some somewhere!



  We are thinking positive, especially for you! 



dizneedoll said:


> Ugh! You got the AP magazine?? They NEVER send me this. I've gotten like one and that was two years ago. What does one have to do to get them to mail one?



Grrr, I know!   They are so random with that mailing.  I've been an AP (off and on since I only renew at my next visit to the park) since the 50th, and I'll get a whole bunch, then nothing - haven't gotten one in probably 2 years now, like you.



funatdisney said:


> So I have a window open to the mini Halloween site. I can hear the eerie sounds from the site in the back round while I read this thread. Adds to the Halloween spirit, I think.



ITA!  Me too


----------



## srauchbauer

hurray for the mini-sight love it.  Oh I wish our kids would choose a custom and stick to it.  DD (age 5) has changed her mind at least 20 times.  Good think I have not bought anything yet.   As far as customes go for DH and myself we wear a Halloween T-shirt this year it is a Jack and Sally theme.


----------



## tdashgirl

I had to laugh a little at something while I poked around the site ... on Mickey's Halloween Party, Trick-or-Treating, they have a photo of a family with the Incredibles ... with ToT in the background   It's so obviously DCA ... but I'm thinking only Disney nerds like us will even notice


----------



## Sherry E

I want to give a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY shout out to Belle Ella today!!!!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I also love the mini Halloween website, and is getting me even more eager to go and see DL in all it's Halloween glory. Happy Birthday Bella Ella!


----------



## AmyPond

tdashgirl said:


> We are thinking positive, especially for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Grrr, I know!   They are so random with that mailing.  I've been an AP (off and on since I only renew at my next visit to the park) since the 50th, and I'll get a whole bunch, then nothing - haven't gotten one in probably 2 years now, like you.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA!  Me too



Thanks for the positive thoughts for me!  



Sherry E said:


> I want to give a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY shout out to Belle Ella today!!!!!



Happy Birthday, Belle Ella!


----------



## SueTGGR

I know this is @ WDW but I love the different themes of the pumpkins. I hope they do the same @ DL!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IAAh6H_ki4&feature=player_embedded
Happy Birthday Belle Ella


----------



## DLtorgo

Don't know if this was posted elsewhere- didn't see it but Al had a note at the top of his Miceage page today about the HMH-



> Editor's Note 9/10: Wondering why the annual Haunted Mansion rehab is running a few days longer than normal this September? George Kalogridis has a few tricks and treats waiting for Disneyland fans this fall, as he aimed a chunk of the seasonal budget at plussing up the Haunted Mansion Holiday beyond just the traditional gingerbread house and overall TLC. New technology is being utilized to the fullest, and Madame Leota in particular is in a very decorative mood this year. - Al Lutz




Can't wait to see any new stuff they have added!


----------



## mom4princesses

Happy Birthday Bell Ella, glad to see someone finally got a Birthday wish from Disney.  Yah for the mini site.  My kids love it and so do I.


----------



## tdashgirl

DLtorgo said:


> Don't know if this was posted elsewhere- didn't see it but Al had a note at the top of his Miceage page today about the HMH-
> 
> Can't wait to see any new stuff they have added!


I didn't see it, so thanks! 

I agree - I can't to see if this rumor pans out!


----------



## All American

where's_my_prince said:


> just curious if any adults are dressing up for mickeys Halloween party and if so what are they going to be?



There's a part of me that would live my childhood dream of going as "Alice in Wonderland", but I don't want to wear a dress all night.  In the end, I'll probably wear an orange T-shirt and some fun Halloween earrings or something.  I do like the Tiara idea someone mentioned too.  My husband isn't big on dressing up either, but I think he should wear a Flash Gordon T-shirt and go as Sheldon Cooper from "The Big Bang Theory" (if you watch that show) because they have the same personality.  

With that being said, I can't wait to see what other people wear.  One of my favorite costumes from the Halloween party in Disney World was Perry the Platypus.  People can be pretty creative.


----------



## where's_my_prince

i think im going to be minnie mouse. 

i was going to buy the costume off disney store




super duper adorable
but it cost 80 dollars!!!!!  just for the dress too!

so im probably going to buy the one they sell at standard halloween shops, but is still produced by disney !

but unlike the girl in the picture im wearing flats and plain black stockings not fishnets 








but im still gonna buy the minnie shoes from disneystore.com cuz they are only 20 and so adorable, hopefully they are comfortable enough to wear around the park!


----------



## farmgirljen

I am going back and forth between dressing up as the queen of hearts or the cheshire cat- and having DH be the mad hatter...not sure what to dress DS up as... of course knowing them they won't want to dress up,lol.


----------



## jtl2411

Just purchased our other set of tickets, were going the 1st and 31st 

now I just have to decide war I'm dressing up as. DLGF is going to be Minnie this year.


----------



## lisah0711

DLtorgo said:


> Don't know if this was posted elsewhere- didn't see it but Al had a note at the top of his Miceage page today about the HMH-
> 
> Can't wait to see any new stuff they have added!



Whoever gets to see HMH first, look for the Monkey Bride!


----------



## SurfinTX

Just one more week and all the decorations should be out!

I'm going to have to start limiting my browsing on this thread with all of the pics coming out.  I want a few surprises for my first trip to DL at Halloween.


----------



## spacemermaid

dizneedoll said:


> Ugh! You got the AP magazine?? They NEVER send me this. I've gotten like one and that was two years ago. What does one have to do to get them to mail one?




I don't know! It's really, really random...no Halloweentime magazine last year; did get the holiday one later in the year, though. And this year, so far I've only got the Halloweentime magazine. Maybe the Mad Hatter is in charge of mailing them out?


----------



## AmyPond

SurfinTX said:


> Just one more week and all the decorations should be out!
> 
> I'm going to have to start limiting my browsing on this thread with all of the pics coming out.  I want a few surprises for my first trip to DL at Halloween.



I'm torn.  I can't decide if I want to see pictures before my trip or not.  Hmm......


----------



## Sherry E

I would say that if there is anyone out there in this thread who has not been to DLR for HalloweenTime yet and wants to remain totally surprised, don't look at the photos in this thread.  However, if you want to see what awaits you, feel free to look!!  

I think most of the same stuff in the photos we've seen will be at DLR again this year (maybe minus the giant candy corn photo op but we shall see!).  I wish HalloweenTime were as all-encompassing as Christmastime is, so there would be endless Halloween things to discover, but it hasn't reached that level yet.

I can't wait for people to start returning from opening day next week (can you believe it's only one week?) and posting photos here for us to see!!  Even though it most likely will be the same stuff, I will be excited to see it all shiny and new for 2010!!


----------



## farmgirljen

Can someone post something that will say something along the lines of "if your in costume you get more candy" my 9 yr old son wants to trick or treat but not be in costume- but I want ot wear a costume- so I need to convince him that he needs to wear one!


----------



## rowan1813

Has anyone been to DL the first weekend of Halloween in years previous? I will be there in a week (only 7 more days!!!!!!!!) and I wondered if anyone had a guess to the crowds for that weekend.


----------



## where's_my_prince

my friend went last year and she said that the kids that were in costume got alot more candy then the ones that didnt


----------



## where's_my_prince

farmgirljen said:


> Can someone post something that will say something along the lines of "if your in costume you get more candy" my 9 yr old son wants to trick or treat but not be in costume- but I want ot wear a costume- so I need to convince him that he needs to wear one!



there you go ^^


----------



## farmgirljen

You Rock! Thanks!


----------



## where's_my_prince

anytime


----------



## iKristin

Only 6 more days and we'll start to get pictures hopefully!!!


----------



## SueTGGR

farmgirljen said:


> Can someone post something that will say something along the lines of "if your in costume you get more candy" my 9 yr old son wants to trick or treat but not be in costume- but I want ot wear a costume- so I need to convince him that he needs to wear one!


I know for a fact that you get MORE candy if you are in costume. My son is 10 now but was Darth Vader 2 years ago. The characters went out of their way with the kids (& adults) dressed up to make sure their bags got handfuls. 
I believe I posted the pictures of how much candy but I will tell you we had to empty his free bag many times into a pillow case we had along. He was wiped out and I had to carry it. It kept slipping out of my grip it was so heavy!  He will be Indiana Jones this year. Yea! He made up his mind.  But he wants it simple. Let's hope it is just a little cool so he can keep the jacket on. 
Good Luck!
Sue


----------



## dizneedoll

spacemermaid said:


> I don't know! It's really, really random...no Halloweentime magazine last year; did get the holiday one later in the year, though. And this year, so far I've only got the Halloweentime magazine. Maybe the Mad Hatter is in charge of mailing them out?




Yeah, it must be someone insane alright. Any correspondence I get from Disney's AP department, like my renewal reminder (they didn't forget that) was addressed to my son and not me. He's 4 years old.


----------



## Disney Dreams

farmgirljen said:


> Can someone post something that will say something along the lines of "if your in costume you get more candy" my 9 yr old son wants to trick or treat but not be in costume- but I want ot wear a costume- so I need to convince him that he needs to wear one!



You could wear a costume and let him not wear one, if that's what he wants to do. 

You will end up with more candy than you should ever need or want, costume or not.  The year we went I had soooooo much candy that I gave more than half of it to my friend that I went with so his kids could have it (on top of the candy they got!  It was sooooo much.  And that was in addition to the apples and carrots I chose to pick up at some stations instead of candy.  Trust me, you do not need to worry about not getting enough candy.  More likely you will need to worry about being able to carry all of the candy you end up getting.

- Dreams


----------



## farmgirljen

I'm not worried about getting candy- I just want him to wear a costume,lol.


----------



## funatdisney

JH87 said:


> i LOVE the music they use on the mini site!!!
> I can't wait! A little over a month until I can take my picture with the giant mickey jack-o-lantern, ride HMH and SM:GG!!!
> ahhhhh





tdashgirl said:


> ITA!  Me too



Well aren't we clever! Nothing like a little back round music to set the mood, especially from a Disney site 

BTW, this is my 1000th post!  Happy and delighted that this significant post was made on the Disneyland Halloween thread.


----------



## Belle Ella

funatdisney said:


> BTW, this is my 1000th post!  Happy and delighted that this significant post was made on the Disneyland Halloween thread.



 Congrats on 1,000 posts!!


----------



## Sherry E

rowan1813 said:


> Has anyone been to DL the first weekend of Halloween in years previous? I will be there in a week (only 7 more days!!!!!!!!) and I wondered if anyone had a guess to the crowds for that weekend.



Rowan1813 - I was there on opening weekend - actually, opening day and weekend of HalloweenTime - in 2007.  I think that was the first year they did Candy Corn Acres in DCA on top of the stuff over in DL (and I'm guessing that based on what AmyPond said about how CCA was not there in 2006).

I can tell you that it was not crowded on that weekend I was there - it was late September and that had a lot to do with it, of course.  October would be busier.  But, I hate to say that I think another major reason why the crowds were low for the bulk of the time was because it either was raining or there was a threat of rain and it kept people away.  It wasn't just a light, misty rain.  It was raining very heavily at times...and then it would suddenly dry up, get sunny and become 80 degrees and hot!  And then it would suddenly get gloomy and start pouring again.  And then hot again.  I have to say that was not my favorite HalloweenTime trip because the rain really interfered with being able to get photos (my camera was getting wet), and we were all soaked at various intervals.  If the weather had been normal that weekend, I think the crowds would have been bigger. 

Things have changed in 3 years.  Now, HalloweenTime is more popular than ever and World of Color is a big force in DLR.  Plus, the opening of a holiday season always brings out a lot of people.  So I would expect that you will run into more crowds that weekend than if it were not the start of Halloween season, but it probably won't be as busy as it will be in October.

By the way, I hope you saw the pictures of the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree that I posted for you several pages back.  The thread moves so quickly that I wasn't sure if you missed them.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

FYI...

For those people near a Walgreens...

They are starting to put out their Halloween items.  Walgreens always seems to carry the most Disney themed merch.  My store isn't finished, but they had Mickeyhead pumpkins, lights, snowglobes, etc.  There are windowclings, stickers, and lighted decorations.

I bought a few additions to my collection and couldn't wait to put them out.  

They really get you in the spirit of the season!


----------



## magicbri

Is anyone else having trouble viewing the mini site? The first day it worked no problem, but last night and today, all I'm getting is a box that says Halloween time, which is not a link with the regular Disney site navigation buttons at the top. My wife and son are eager to see it.


----------



## Belle Ella

magicbri said:


> Is anyone else having trouble viewing the mini site? The first day it worked no problem, but last night and today, all I'm getting is a box that says Halloween time, which is not a link with the regular Disney site navigation buttons at the top. My wife and son are eager to see it.



I got the black screen as if it was still loading the first few times I visited the site. No problems after that though.


----------



## Sherry E

magicbri said:


> Is anyone else having trouble viewing the mini site? The first day it worked no problem, but last night and today, all I'm getting is a box that says Halloween time, which is not a link with the regular Disney site navigation buttons at the top. My wife and son are eager to see it.



Maybe we all crashed it with our excitement to see it!!  My PC is old and tired, but I will try to get back on the mini-site again and see if I have the same issue you had.


----------



## Sherry E

I tried the mini-site.  It did not go directly to the black screen.  It first went to where magicbri indicated.  But I left it alone and waited for a few seconds and then it started automatically loading the black page that leads to the mini-site. So I think it may be just extra slow, but it's still working!


----------



## keahgirl8

Well, it's official!  I booked my Halloween trip to Disneyland!  I am so excited.  I've never been during this time of year!


----------



## iKristin

Everyone should buy the Fujifilm FinePix Z33WP 10 MP Waterproof Digital Camera!!! It'a amazing for rainy days or water rides  I always use it for all my trips


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Okay... so I can't really say this to anyone else, since our trip is a big secret... but I took out my carryon today and have it hidden in the guest room and have already starting putting stuff in it!  And, I made up a lame excuse for my daughter to try on some "tall shoes" and let me measure her... and I am stoked--she is 46.5 inches in them, and can walk without looking like she is in shoes too tall for her... fingers crossed that she can go on Indy this trip!!


----------



## mmmears

Couple of Halloweentime questions:

(1)  We were thinking of going from 9/30-10/2 this year.  How will the Gay Days crowds affect the parks and the GCH (if at all)?  Mostly worried about it being super-busy during our trip, both at the parks and the pools.

(2)  Are there FPs available for the HM ride during Halloweentime?  How bad are the lines for the HM at that time?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sherry E

mmmears said:


> Couple of Halloweentime questions:
> 
> (1)  We were thinking of going from 9/30-10/2 this year.  How will the Gay Days crowds affect the parks and the GCH (if at all)?  Mostly worried about it being super-busy during our trip, both at the parks and the pools.
> 
> (2)  Are there FPs available for the HM ride during Halloweentime?  How bad are the lines for the HM at that time?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



There have been FP's for Haunted Mansion Holiday when I've been there!  I think you're in luck there!

As for Gay Days crowds, I was there for that same weekend as Gay Days in 2008 - we arrived on a Thursday night and left Sunday.  I didn't notice significant crowds in Disneyland itself until Saturday afternoon and definitely on Saturday night.  But there was also a Miley Cyrus birthday party that weekend, so perhaps lots of folks were showing up for that a bit early.  

I noticed a lot of people in Downtown Disney on Thursday night, of all things.  Thursday night in DTD may as well have been a Saturday night with as busy as it was.

We also attended the TOTP in DCA on that Friday night, and it was pretty crowded - not unbearably so, but the line for TSMM might as well have been the same line you'd see at 1:00 in the afternoon.  Then again, that was the opening night of the party so that may have added to crowds.

I have not heard of any crowd increases at GCH in that time frame you are going.


----------



## SueTGGR

Halloweenqueen said:


> FYI...
> 
> They are starting to put out their Halloween items.  Walgreens always seems to carry the most Disney themed merch.  My store isn't finished, but they had Mickeyhead pumpkins, lights, snowglobes, etc.  There are windowclings, stickers, and lighted decorations.
> 
> They really get you in the spirit of the season!


I saw the Mickey pumpkinhead yesterday! My first thought was to go back this weekend & take a picture for our thread.  Now that I know there is more I will go in & see what else they have.


----------



## rowan1813

Thanks Sherry for the info!!!! I was there last year the day before Halloween and the crowds weren't actually too bad, which I was kinda surprised about. At this point I don't care about the crowds, just the fact that I will be there in 5 days!!!!! 

And yes, I saw the pictures of the Ray Bradbury tree; thank you!!!. School started and my students have been sucking all the energy out of me so that I can barely check my email before I pass out, let alone this thread, so it's taken me this long to catch up on posts. That tree is definitely going to be a stop in my magical trip through DL though. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## JH87

Halloweenqueen said:


> FYI...
> 
> For those people near a Walgreens...
> 
> They are starting to put out their Halloween items.  Walgreens always seems to carry the most Disney themed merch.  My store isn't finished, but they had Mickeyhead pumpkins, lights, snowglobes, etc.  There are windowclings, stickers, and lighted decorations.
> 
> I bought a few additions to my collection and couldn't wait to put them out.
> 
> They really get you in the spirit of the season!



I just saw these today too!!!! I saw a minnie/mickey jack-o-lantern, mickey jack-o-lantern, and like a smaller version of the mickey one and a ghost-mickey light up thing. soooo cute! Lots of Disney themed candy too! I would have bought some except i was actually on the clock at work and just had to run over to walgreens to pick up supplies for the store!


----------



## KYMSRX

Well, I have gotten all my plans made and have told my kids!  I tried not telling them, but I couldn't do it!  Maybe next year I can be stronger!

  We are going to Trick or Treat and doing the Happy Haunting Tour! YEAH!

Kimberly


----------



## AmyPond

KYMSRX said:


> Well, I have gotten all my plans made and have told my kids!  I tried not telling them, but I couldn't do it!  Maybe next year I can be stronger!
> 
> We are going to Trick or Treat and doing the Happy Haunting Tour! YEAH!
> 
> Kimberly



Love your avatar!!


----------



## mmmears

KYMSRX said:


> Well, I have gotten all my plans made and have told my kids!  I tried not telling them, but I couldn't do it!  Maybe next year I can be stronger!
> 
> We are going to Trick or Treat and doing the Happy Haunting Tour! YEAH!
> 
> Kimberly



It's so hard to keep a Disney trip a secret!  

Could you please tell me about the Happy Haunting tour?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I guess that I'm one of the few parents that doesn't mind keeping secrets from their kids. We are surprising the kids with a 2 week trip stateside  to DL driving in Feb, and it's best to keep it a secret. DS7 is a worrier, and it's easier for him not to know, otherwise he'll start worrying about what might go wrong on the trip. The kids may suspect something's up towards the last couple of weeks prior to the trip, but I've got a really good cover story as to why I'm taking the kids out of school for 2 weeks, so it's not going to be a problem with the school. This will be the last time we are going to be able to pull both kids out of school, as next year they will be in a high enough grade that we can't pull the kids out of school during the school year anymore for family vacations. I've got my cheap, tacky Halloween earrings, and can't wait to go!


----------



## tksbaskets

Lurker here.  I'm going to San Diego for business next month and have finagled a day at Disney Land! I'll be there October 13th which isn't a party day.  I'll be going solo.  

What are the 'must sees' for a one-day visit?  I was thinking of the Haunted Tour but don't think I want to spend 3 hours of my day on a tour.

I'm thinking a picnic dinner/WOC package and lots of picture taking.

What are the special decorations for Halloween?  

Thanks!
Teresa


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Lurker here.  I'm going to San Diego for business next month and have finagled a day at Disney Land! I'll be there October 13th which isn't a party day.  I'll be going solo.
> 
> What are the 'must sees' for a one-day visit?  I was thinking of the Haunted Tour but don't think I want to spend 3 hours of my day on a tour.
> 
> I'm thinking a picnic dinner/WOC package and lots of picture taking.
> 
> What are the special decorations for Halloween?
> 
> Thanks!
> Teresa



Aha!  Another holiday thread moonlighter!!  At some point or other, most of the Christmas thread people make it over here or the Halloween folks make it to the Christmas thread!!

Other folks can suggest more things but I think, if you like Space Mountain, then do Ghost Galaxy.  You've already seen Haunted Mansion Holiday but that will be up and running again.  Visit the Halloween Round-Up and look at all the super-cool carved character pumpkins.  Sample some pumpkin fudge or grab a pumpkin muffin.  Check out the Ray Bradbury Halloween tree in Frontierland and the Day of the Dead display as well. There is a Villains photo op somewhere in DL - maybe in Fantasyland.

If it's a Mickey's Halloween Party night, you may want to stop in for that and see the Halloween Screams fireworks.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

T - 3 days until we are at Disneyland, and 5 days until HalloweenTime officially starts!


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> T - 3 days until we are at Disneyland, and 5 days until HalloweenTime officially starts!



Woo hoo!!! You're almost there!!  

And then next year you'll be joining us over in the Christmas thread, right?


----------



## Belle Ella

I'll be in the single digits tomorrow! Crazy. I can't believe my turn will be here soon.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sherry E said:


> Woo hoo!!! You're almost there!!
> 
> And then next year you'll be joining us over in the Christmas thread, right?



I sure will! I'm excited to see Disneyland at Christmas time again. I haven't been there for Christmas time since my very first trip, and at that time the whole place was overwhelming. So, it will be nice to be able to emerge myself in the special Christmas details and such. I'm hoping they have a Christmas party next year, because I can't go to the Halloween party this year.


----------



## iKristin

I can't believe how fast it's going by!! I remember when I was in the 300 digits haha


----------



## Sherry E

I can remember when this thread first started earlier this year, and there were only a few of us here, trying to keep it afloat (like Kristin and Vala and PHXscuba, etc.)!!  Now look at it!  It is a monster of a thread, and it has soared past other mega-threads in number of views and posts!!

I feel like we have raised a child and watched it grow up!!


----------



## AmyPond

I can't believe I'm almost to single digits!  I've been counting down since around 200 or so.  Of course, the sad part of me realizes that the trip will go so fast and I'll be back before I know it.


----------



## tksbaskets

Can't wait until I have pics to add to the collection here!


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> I can't believe I'm almost to single digits!  I've been counting down since around 200 or so.  Of course, the sad part of me realizes that the trip will go so fast and I'll be back before I know it.



Just remember to savor it while you're there!!


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> Just remember to savor it while you're there!!



Oh, I will!!  I'm so excited.  We're driving out and I'm really looking forward to that as well.


----------



## mom4princesses

Im getting really excited also.  Today my DH was talking to the kids at the table and I started singing and dancing, we are going to Disneyland, we are going to Disneyland (my DH said I guess we are done here).  Then all the girls started chanting and dancing with me.  I love it.  I told them we have 29 days and my oldest corrected me, no its 27 days.  I have turned her into a Disney nut and any time she has to write a story at school she writes about our trips (best daughter ever, all of them).  

We now have almost $100 in Disney Visa rewards, more than I expected and we will get one more month of rewards before we go.  I can't wait


----------



## AmyPond

So what kinds of Halloween/seasonal souvenirs are people here planning on buying?

I don't usually buy too many things.  I'll probably get at least one Halloween pin though.


----------



## skiingfast

AmyPond said:


> So what kinds of Halloween/seasonal souvenirs are people here planning on buying?
> 
> I don't usually buy too many things.  I'll probably get at least one Halloween pin though.



I hope they have seasonal maps.


----------



## iKristin

I usually just buy a Halloween shirt and a Halloween bag for my candy  Other than that I just buy regular stuff like more ears...and more shirts haha. I do want some Halloween ears this year though


----------



## mvf-m11c

I always like to buy polo shirts if the DL stores have them, but I am looking forward to the Halloween t-shirts, the Halloween Mickey ears, and Halloween pins.


----------



## Belle Ella

I don't really know what souveneirs I'll be buying. I've got birthday money to spend while I'm there, lol. Definitely a pin or two, but I want to mostly trade out all of my old, non-Snow White ones. Some Halloween ears would be nice! Anything else will be on a whim.


----------



## Funball

skiingfast said:


> I hope they have seasonal maps.


i think u know someone that can get you a map like that


----------



## Funball

i like to get candy corn and other things like that


----------



## tdashgirl

DD6 always gets something of her own choosing.  Other than food  ,  I haven't really bought much from DLR lately for myself.  This trip, I want to check out those Halloween shirts in person, and I'm considering Halloween ears.


----------



## funatdisney

Well Halloween came a little early today. We have a new pet. 






My DH went to a coffee shop he likes to frequent (they call him the "Norm" of the coffee shop) and the owner found this kitten hanging out back. My DH thought she was extremely friendly and wanted to take her home over night and find her home. I was in bed when he got home and didn't see the kitten. When I got up, I thought I would check her out with my 10 month old puppy. To my surprise (and the puppy's), she greeted Luna with head rub on Luna's muzzle. She is very friendly with my puppy and and loves people. 











Here is a pic that shows her orange eyes:





I thought this was such a special find that I decided to keep her. We haven't named her yet. So far, Autumn is the front runner.
SO that makes my animal family two horses, two rabbits, three cats and one dog. I am going to draw the line here!


----------



## farmgirljen

Awwwww- she looks like our cat! I like the name Autumn- it fits her nicely!


----------



## tdashgirl

Adorable. I agree, love the name Autumn.


----------



## funatdisney

Yes I think so, too. Autumn is my favorite time of year and it is close to autumn, and I am in such a mood for Halloween, and then this black kitten joins our family...Autumn just fits. My DD(12) came up with it.


----------



## Belle Ella

Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## iKristin

awww I wish I could have a kitty


----------



## McNic

I am getting so pumped for my trip. 30 days to go!!! I hope this doesn't sound too creepy, but I have been counting down like this " Well, this person on the disboards has their trip and when they get back it will be this many days until I go" LOL! 

I am hoping to get some mugs, maybe a popcorn bucket and maybe some other little things. My BFF LOVES halloween so I will get her something, and I'm about to become a first time auntie so maybe some cute baby boy stuff.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks all the nice comments on my new kitty  Good thing she will remain a inside cat. Halloween can be very risky for a black cat. BTW, she is completely black; not a white spot on her.


----------



## AmyPond

Anyone have a picture of the Halloween ears?

funatdisney - What kind of dog do you have?  Cute kitty!


----------



## funatdisney

AmyPond said:


> So what kinds of Halloween/seasonal souvenirs are people here planning on buying?
> 
> I don't usually buy too many things.  I'll probably get at least one Halloween pin though.



I would like to buy the Halloween shirt I saw posted on Miceage http://micechat.com/forums/blogs/in-...rogs-more.html (the first t-shirt) and..
I always wear a MHP or MNSSHP t-shirt for MHP. I thought I would like to add a Halloween themed Mickey ears or Minnie headband.


----------



## funatdisney

AmyPond said:


> Anyone have a picture of the Halloween ears?
> 
> funatdisney - What kind of dog do you have?  Cute kitty!



We _think _she is a Lab/Rhodesian Ridgeback mix. She was a puppy we rescued from the ranch where we board our horses. She is already 73lbs and only weighed 9lbs when we brought her home last January. She is also an exceptionally friendly and happy dog and smart as the dickens, too. She has a cinnamon colored coat, which is stunning against a black cat.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

So, is anyone else working out or anything to get ready for their trip?  I'm horrible about working out, but am doing 30 minutes on the treadmill a day to get ready for the walking... I figure my 30 minutes is equivalent to PPH to the gates, back to PPH, and back to the gates--so ~2 miles in a half hour, and I have my back and forth for morning, then nap, then back in the afternoon, and then back to the hotel to sleep for the night.


----------



## where's_my_prince

omg that cat is amazing i want a cat just like that those eyes are awesome!


----------



## where's_my_prince

AmyPond said:


> So what kinds of Halloween/seasonal souvenirs are people here planning on buying?
> 
> I don't usually buy too many things.  I'll probably get at least one Halloween pin though.



last year they had a halloween themed vinylmation, probably just get that. maybe a pin.


----------



## iKristin

I walk around downtown in my small town every night to walk my dog before bed so that's my exercise for vacation  I start a diet AFTER vacation so that's exciting!!


----------



## SueTGGR

tksbaskets said:


> I'm thinking a picnic dinner/WOC package and lots of picture taking.
> 
> Thanks!
> Teresa


I would HIGHLY recommend the WOC viewing!! That is something I would love to see over & over. However since we are just going for about 24 hours, we are not doing it this trip. We did Ariel's Grotto but the food was just OK. If you see a picnic dinner that looks tasty then I think that would be just fine. From what others have told me the view is better from further back anyway. We were on the closer edge to the circular area where the fountains run during the day. Hard to describe unless you have seen the viewing area. 
Enjoy!
Sue


----------



## tksbaskets

SueTGGR said:


> I would HIGHLY recommend the WOC viewing!! That is something I would love to see over & over. However since we are just going for about 24 hours, we are not doing it this trip. We did Ariel's Grotto but the food was just OK. If you see a picnic dinner that looks tasty then I think that would be just fine. From what others have told me the view is better from further back anyway. We were on the closer edge to the circular area where the fountains run during the day. Hard to describe unless you have seen the viewing area.
> Enjoy!
> Sue



Thanks for the input Sue.  I have this on my 'must-do' list.  We were there in December and saw the final stages of the construction.  Will be fun to see it in person!

Teresa


----------



## AmyPond

funatdisney said:


> We _think _she is a Lab/Rhodesian Ridgeback mix. She was a puppy we rescued from the ranch where we board our horses. She is already 73lbs and only weighed 9lbs when we brought her home last January. She is also an exceptionally friendly and happy dog and smart as the dickens, too. She has a cinnamon colored coat, which is stunning against a black cat.



Our dog has a similiar color coat.  I love it!



Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> So, is anyone else working out or anything to get ready for their trip?  I'm horrible about working out, but am doing 30 minutes on the treadmill a day to get ready for the walking... I figure my 30 minutes is equivalent to PPH to the gates, back to PPH, and back to the gates--so ~2 miles in a half hour, and I have my back and forth for morning, then nap, then back in the afternoon, and then back to the hotel to sleep for the night.



I've been walking every day but not much.  Just a mile or so.  I've also been trying to get back into doing Wii Fit on a regular basis.  I lost some weight recently but then I gained it back.  I don't get too tired walking around the parks or anything but I was hoping my face wouldn't look so big in pictures.  My face is the first place I seem to gain weight.  I'm in the average range but I just think my face looks chunky right now.  And since we leave in less than two weeks, I guess I just have to make peace about my fat face in pictures.  



where's_my_prince said:


> last year they had a halloween themed vinylmation, probably just get that. maybe a pin.



Ooh, I love vinylmation!  I'll have to look for that.  At the very least I plan on getting one or two from the newest Park Series.


----------



## deejdigsdis

tksbaskets said:


> Lurker here.  I'm going to San Diego for business next month and have finagled a day at Disney Land! I'll be there October 13th which isn't a party day.  I'll be going solo.
> 
> What are the 'must sees' for a one-day visit?  I was thinking of the Haunted Tour but don't think I want to spend 3 hours of my day on a tour.
> 
> I'm thinking a picnic dinner/WOC package and lots of picture taking.
> 
> What are the special decorations for Halloween?
> 
> Thanks!
> Teresa



Yay!  So glad you get to squeeze in a Disneyland Day!  Can't wait to see your pictures Teresa!


----------



## JH87

AmyPond said:


> So what kinds of Halloween/seasonal souvenirs are people here planning on buying?
> 
> I don't usually buy too many things.  I'll probably get at least one Halloween pin though.


this will be my first halloweentime visit so I will need to control my urge to buy EVERYTHING halloween-themed!
I do know I am gonna get Halloween ears, some seasonal pins for my brother in law, & every time i visit DLR i get a vinylmation so i will get another one! (to add to my current giant collection of 3 lol)


----------



## JH87

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> So, is anyone else working out or anything to get ready for their trip?  I'm horrible about working out, but am doing 30 minutes on the treadmill a day to get ready for the walking... I figure my 30 minutes is equivalent to PPH to the gates, back to PPH, and back to the gates--so ~2 miles in a half hour, and I have my back and forth for morning, then nap, then back in the afternoon, and then back to the hotel to sleep for the night.



I am TRYING to be on somewhat of a diet lol. And trying to be more consistent with my workouts (I love food and dislike working out!)
But I try to do an hour on the treadmil a day at least.
I'm gonna try to really hit it hard one month before my trip (oct 14...so I have like 3 more days of 'kinda dieting & kinda working out' )
I don't wanna feel guilty when all i eat at DLR is halloween goodies and snacks!


----------



## Diznygrl

Halloweenqueen said:


> FYI...
> 
> For those people near a Walgreens...
> 
> They are starting to put out their Halloween items.  Walgreens always seems to carry the most Disney themed merch.  My store isn't finished, but they had Mickeyhead pumpkins, lights, snowglobes, etc.  There are windowclings, stickers, and lighted decorations.
> 
> I bought a few additions to my collection and couldn't wait to put them out.
> 
> They really get you in the spirit of the season!



Ah, Walgreens has Disney Halloween window clings?  Sweet!  What are the designs?  Mickey and the gang?

I have some Disney window clings for Halloween and Christmas from years back (think I got them from Walmart), but some of them have seen better days.  I've been wanting to get some new ones but have had zero luck finding Disney designs anymore.  Does Walgreens usually do Disney Christmas clings too?


----------



## SurfinTX

I'm thinking of getting the following pins while I'm there:
















and of course I'll be on the lookout for any special pins during the Halloween Party as well.


----------



## fhtpdw20

Darn airlines are going to keep my souvenirs in check.  I alway get park music to help post-trip letdown.  I will be on the lookout for scrapbook materials.  I want to get the Wally Boag book.  T-shirts.  Wonder what the rates are for shipping.  At WDW, when you ship things home, you pay the shipping and the sales tax is waived.  Do they do the same at DL?  Do they have any large snowglobes?


----------



## tksbaskets

SurfinTX said:


> I'm thinking of getting the following pins while I'm there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course I'll be on the lookout for any special pins during the Halloween Party as well.



I like this one! Thanks for teasing me with more ways to spend my money


----------



## AmyPond

JH87 said:


> this will be my first halloweentime visit so I will need to control my urge to buy EVERYTHING halloween-themed!
> I do know I am gonna get Halloween ears, some seasonal pins for my brother in law, & every time i visit DLR i get a vinylmation so i will get another one! (to add to my current giant collection of 3 lol)



I only have three Vinylmation so far too (well, four if you count the duplicated Yeti I have.)

As far as pins go, of course I want this one!


----------



## tksbaskets

I have one Vinylmation...not a collection yet right? 

T


----------



## Sherry E

Funatdisney - I absolutely love that kitten!!  I'm terribly allergic to cats, sadly, but I love them.  I just have to stay away from them.  She's so cute and her fur is so pretty!  I love how she and Luna became fast friends.  And the orange eyes with the black fur - could she be any more perfect of a Halloween gift?  

The name Autumn is really good - that's probably the best choice.  Another name that's good - if I had found a black cat with orange eyes right before Halloween, this is what I would name her - is "Boo."  Boo Kitty.



As for working out or exercising - it is SO true that walking around DLR will wear you out.  I have a feeling that a lot of people don't realize how worn out and sore they will be at the end of a DLR trip.  They look at it as you'll be doing a lot of standing in lines, not moving much. You'll be sitting down on rides or sitting down and eating. You'll be taking breaks at any of the hotels.  They probably think that there will not be a lot of steady walking involved.  Ahhh, how wrong they are.  

I think someone checked the distance from somewhere in the DLH to the gates of Disneyland, and it is supposedly half a mile.  So half a mile just to walk one way and then half a mile to walk back is already more than many folks walk in a single day.  And that's only to and from the DLH!!!!  That's not even counting all the walking around in DL, in DCA, back and forth between parks and DTD, etc.

I remember a thread a long time ago where some people with pedometers had checked their distances after a full, long day at DLR and it turned out they had walked anywhere from 9 - 13 miles in a day!!!!  

So look at it as you will probably be walking a minimum of 9 miles in a day - is that something your body is normally used to?  If not, it will be quite a blow, and you will be feeling the burn the next morning!!

Somehow, I think my body goes into defense mode at DLR.  Even after we have surely walked 9 miles in one day, I don't seem to feel the aches and pains while I am still IN one park or the other, or in DTD or whatever.  I don't get that '_I've just been hit by a truck_' feeling until I get back to the hotel or get home.  Then, allllllll of the pain my body has been protecting me from kicks in and I feel all of it!!

Now, of course, sometimes I have other pain that acts up due to my back and related problems, but that would be acting up whether I was walking 9 - 13 miles or not.  I am only talking about the pain and stiffness related to walking around DLR.


----------



## Belle Ella

Haha, pedometers and Disneyland. You've given me an idea Sherry. I wonder how much I will walk in one day while I'm there. I really am curious.

I definitely am not under any impression that I wont be doing a lot of walking, especially if I *don't* get an ART pass and walk back to the HoJo once or twice a day. At least I know I can walk a mile in 10 minutes. I'm 'prepping myself' kind of like I did for the 10K walk that I did back in July. Gotta make sure I take the dog for long walks, every day. I was slacking in that department for a little while unfortunately.


----------



## JH87

AmyPond said:


> I only have three Vinylmation so far too (well, four if you count the duplicated Yeti I have.)
> 
> As far as pins go, of course I want this one!



that pin is sooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> Haha, pedometers and Disneyland. You've given me an idea Sherry. I wonder how much I will walk in one day while I'm there. I really am curious.
> 
> I definitely am not under any impression that I wont be doing a lot of walking, especially if I *don't* get an ART pass and walk back to the HoJo once or twice a day. At least I know I can walk a mile in 10 minutes. I'm 'prepping myself' kind of like I did for the 10K walk that I did back in July. Gotta make sure I take the dog for long walks, every day. I was slacking in that department for a little while unfortunately.



I was thinking as I sent that last post that if anyone can handle all the walking at DLR, it would probably be you because you are used to walking a lot fairly recently (in the 10K) so it won't be as much of a shock to the system as it would be for other people.  You like to walk and walk fast when you are at DLR, from what you've said!!  But for some other people, they get to DLR and then have to sit down every 30 minutes...and that can really throw off the plans for the day!!


----------



## mom4princesses

AmyPond said:


> I've been walking every day but not much.  Just a mile or so.  I've also been trying to get back into doing Wii Fit on a regular basis.  I lost some weight recently but then I gained it back.  I don't get too tired walking around the parks or anything but I was hoping my face wouldn't look so big in pictures.  My face is the first place I seem to gain weight.  I'm in the average range but I just think my face looks chunky right now.  And since we leave in less than two weeks, I guess I just have to make peace about my fat face in pictures.



Im am right there with you!  I have been trying to get on the treadmill for at least 30mins everyday but with 6 kids Im lucky to get 3 days.  Now that Im down to less than a month Im going to try harder to get 5 days and make 3 days an hour (writing this in hope of seeing it will make me more motivated to make it happen).  Good luck to you and everyone else in there getting FIT read for Disney.


----------



## srauchbauer

mom4princesses said:


> Im am right there with you!  I have been trying to get on the treadmill for at least 30mins everyday but with 6 kids Im lucky to get 3 days.  Now that Im down to less than a month Im going to try harder to get 5 days and make 3 days an hour (writing this in hope of seeing it will make me more motivated to make it happen).  Good luck to you and everyone else in there getting FIT read for Disney.



Same here trying to get on the tread mill is nearly impossible, but with a new puppy I surely get y fair share of walks in.  It always makes me feel better when he gets tired before I do and I have to carry him home.


----------



## AmyPond

I just have a cheapy pedometer that I wear on walks.  I considered bringing it to Disneyland but decided against it.  It's the type that counts steps/distance but it just as that a little device inside that bounces to count the steps.  So I'm pretty sure a reading at Disneyland would NOT be accurate with all of the bouncing that occurs on rides.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

I used mapmyrun once, and figured we do about 9 miles a day... I usually am fine the first day or two... then by day 3, I am fine from morning until nap... but then even after nap I can feel it in my bones that I am tired... by day 5 or 6 I am pretty much sore all the time--but I am still speed walking with purpose to those first rides in the morning... my dh thinks I am nuts.  I slow down after the first couple hours though!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I was thinking as I sent that last post that if anyone can handle all the walking at DLR, it would probably be you because you are used to walking a lot fairly recently (in the 10K) so it won't be as much of a shock to the system as it would be for other people.  You like to walk and walk fast when you are at DLR, from what you've said!!  But for some other people, they get to DLR and then have to sit down every 30 minutes...and that can really throw off the plans for the day!!





Man, that 10K was something else. But I did it in under 2 hours doing nothing but walking. Ah, my summer memories. Next summer I want to jog the whole thing, but we'll see. Maybe someday you'll hear about me doing the 1/2 marathon at Disneyland!

I've kind of not been doing a lot of exercise lately. Last year I had my dance class, this year I have nothing but work where I can spend upwards of 8 hours on my feet. So the dog walking is going to help and maybe I'll start going for a run in the mornings. Cutting out the soda helps too. I just hope I can keep that up in Disneyland!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> And the orange eyes with the black fur - could she be any more perfect of a Halloween gift?
> 
> The name Autumn is really good - that's probably the best choice.  Another name that's good - if I had found a black cat with orange eyes right before Halloween, this is what I would name her - is "Boo."  Boo Kitty.



I kept trying to think of a good Halloween name for her, but nothing seems right. I do like the name Boo. I will suggest it to the kids. We all have to agree on a name... we will be using it for over ten years (hopefully).



Sherry E said:


> So look at it as you will probably be walking a minimum of 9 miles in a day - is that something your body is normally used to?  If not, it will be quite a blow, and you will be feeling the burn the next morning!!



How true that is! Another thing to consider is breaking in a new pair of shoes before you go on vacation. Nothing like sore feet from new shoes and all that walking to ruin a vacation. I am in the process of breaking in a new pair now.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I had the best of intentions to get in shape over the summer months, I really did. Then came a series of minor health problems, and it all went AWOL. So am I prepared for the trip in all other ways..yes. When it comes to my health, I'll have to see if I'm up for more surgery on my right eye (will find out tomorrow about that), and some other minor surgery in the coming months. It's just these minor ongoing health problems that distract me from working out on a regular basis like I should be.


----------



## SueTGGR

Just a quick question...since we are going to stake out a place to watch the fireworks this trip, what is your favorite place? Especially if we are viewing the Halloween ones. And possibly one that I won't have to spend my whole day sitting on.  Funny with the hundreds of times I have been to DL I have never made a point of sitting anywhere to watch. I have done it a few times @ WDW but now that I think about it, I probably have missed something. 

Later,
Sue


----------



## tdashgirl

I don't have any specific advise, but for the Halloween screams fireworks, you definitely want to be somewhere in the Hub with a clear view of the castle, so you can see all the special effects.  I'm hoping that with reduced crowds due to the ticketed event, it won't be too bad in the hub ....


----------



## tdashgirl

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's a link to DLR's 2010 Halloween TV Spot.  Similar to last years, but they added in the villians watching WoC.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVeriiR51bo


----------



## Belle Ella

tdashgirl said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's a link to DLR's 2010 Halloween TV Spot.  Similar to last years, but they added in the villians watching WoC.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVeriiR51bo



Thanks for posting! I so wanna see that on TV. I'll get even more excited that I already am. Although I have no idea how that's possible at this point.


----------



## JH87

tdashgirl said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet, but here's a link to DLR's 2010 Halloween TV Spot.  Similar to last years, but they added in the villians watching WoC.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVeriiR51bo


lol that was cute


----------



## rmass82

We bought our tickets for October 12!! I am getting so excited!!
Now I need to organize costumes, etc.

Ok a really dumb question... How do I get to the entrance of Disneyland? Can you go throough Downtown Disney?? Do we have to walk all around to the other side We were going to go through Grand Californian but that does not look possible anymore. We will be staying in a house across from the Convention centre.
Another thing...We are doing the Goofy's Kitchen brunch and want to go to Disney right after. Do we need to then enter through the main entrance or if we go into Disney then go to brunch can we take the monorail to and from? 
I am finding I have all these last minute questions! Thanks!
Sherrie


----------



## AmyPond

I don't recall the walking at Disneyland bothering me too much.  I think because we only go a couple days and the days usually aren't consectutive.  WDW, on the other hand, is a totally different experience and I get super tired and sore after a trip there.


----------



## mom4princesses

Okay, all of you talking about getting ready for the walking at DLR have re-motivated me.  I just walked at a 5 incline, jogging on the commercials, for 60 mins (turn on a show to make the time go faster). You all motivated me so maybe I can do the same for one or more of you.  Thanks and heres to easy walking at DLR.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

mom4princesses said:


> Okay, all of you talking about getting ready for the walking at DLR have re-motivated me.  I just walked at a 5 incline, jogging on the commercials, for 60 mins (turn on a show to make the time go faster). You all motivated me so maybe I can do the same for one or more of you.  Thanks and heres to easy walking at DLR.



Good job!!!  I am focusing on 3.5 mph for 30 minutes right now.... no incline yet... I get mad at the incline on my treadmill!


----------



## iKristin

Halloween decorations went up over night  check out the photos on twitter.com/DLToday


----------



## funatdisney

I checked them pictures out and I am getting so excited for Halloween Time at DL! Looks like DH and I will be going this Sunday for a couples get away day trip!!  Hubby says he needs a day of Halloween at the Park. So we are going!!!


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Halloween decorations went up over night  check out the photos on twitter.com/DLToday



I must be looking in the wrong place.  I accessed that link - where exactly are the photos?  Why am I not seeing them?  Where am I not looking that I need to look?


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E I just happen to keep the pics open. Here are the links:
http://twitpic.com/2o538p
http://twitpic.com/2o59hx
http://twitpic.com/2o50hy


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sherry E said:


> I must be looking in the wrong place.  I accessed that link - where exactly are the photos?  Why am I not seeing them?  Where am I not looking that I need to look?



Halloween Time decor 
http://twitpic.com/2o50hy 
http://twitpic.com/2o59hx 
http://twitpic.com/2o538p


----------



## Belle Ella

mom4princesses said:


> Okay, all of you talking about getting ready for the walking at DLR have re-motivated me.  I just walked at a 5 incline, jogging on the commercials, for 60 mins (turn on a show to make the time go faster). You all motivated me so maybe I can do the same for one or more of you.  Thanks and heres to easy walking at DLR.



 Way to go!


----------



## iKristin

Oh so glad ya'll saved those links lol, they deleted the post for some reason.


----------



## iKristin

Oh! And Space Mountain is now closed for the Ghost Galaxy overlay 

http://twitpic.com/2nts14


----------



## iKristin

AAAAND more news haha. September 30th is the first day you can purchase Halloween pins at Disneyland  

Best place for quick news: http://www.Twitter.com/Disneyland

I love it because I get the news straight to my phone


----------



## tdashgirl

Thanks for the twitpic links


----------



## dizneedoll

Sorry if this has already been asked but does anyone know what CS places will be open during the party?


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Sherry E I just happen to keep the pics open. Here are the links:
> http://twitpic.com/2o538p
> http://twitpic.com/2o59hx
> http://twitpic.com/2o50hy





VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Halloween Time decor
> http://twitpic.com/2o50hy
> http://twitpic.com/2o59hx
> http://twitpic.com/2o538p



Thank you so much, funatdisney and VictoriaAndMatt!  Those links you both posted were the only things that enabled me to see the photos because they were not there when I followed Kristin's link.  I was thinking, "Man, I must be older and more tired than I thought - I don't see any new Halloween decorations!"



iKristin said:


> Oh so glad ya'll saved those links lol, they deleted the post for some reason.



I think that's exactly what happened, Kristin!  So it's not just that I went in there and totally overlooked them.  The photos had actually been deleted!!  Yay!  I'm not losing my mind yet!!




I had a question.  The pair of Halloween ears immediately after the pumpkin ears look like Frankenstein ears or something (in the 'ears photo' in this link below).  The pumpkin ones I have seen.  Were the Frankenstein ears around last year or are they new for this year?  Does anyone remember?

http://micechat.com/forums/blogs/da...cars-land-maliboomer-little-mermaid-more.html


----------



## Sherry E

So, refresh my memory...in addition to VictoriaAndMatt, who else is going to be at DLR on Friday, opening day of the Halloween season?

I want to know who the first-on-the-scene reporters will be!!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Sherry E said:


> So, refresh my memory...in addition to VictoriaAndMatt, who else is going to be at DLR on Friday, opening day of the Halloween season?
> 
> I want to know who the first-on-the-scene reporters will be!!



Sherry - we are supposed to be there, however my FIL is in the hospital.  He is having a procedure done tomorrow (they tried today and were unsuccessful), so hoping all goes well tomorrow and we can still leave on Thursday.


----------



## tdashgirl

Kayla's Mom said:


> Sherry - we are supposed to be there, however my FIL is in the hospital.  He is having a procedure done tomorrow (they tried today and were unsuccessful), so hoping all goes well tomorrow and we can still leave on Thursday.



Oh no.  So sorry to hear this


----------



## iKristin

O.M.G!!! Frankenstein ears!!! MUST....HAVE!!!

Those weren't around last year


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Why is when I look at all the Halloween goodies in the stores that I sense a major shopping binge coming on?? Love the Mickey Mouse coffee mugs, and the t shirts!


----------



## Sherry E

Kayla's Mom said:


> Sherry - we are supposed to be there, however my FIL is in the hospital.  He is having a procedure done tomorrow (they tried today and were unsuccessful), so hoping all goes well tomorrow and we can still leave on Thursday.



Uh-oh!  I hope everything goes well for everyone.



iKristin said:


> O.M.G!!! Frankenstein ears!!! MUST....HAVE!!!
> 
> Those weren't around last year



I thought so, Kristin!  I was pretty sure I would have seen someone walking around in those Frankenstein ears last year if they had been on sale.  I saw the pumpkin ones, the candy corn ears, the witch ears and something else I'm forgetting, but the Franken-Mouse ears escaped me!

I think those Halloween merchandise photos on MiceChat were added into (sneaked into) the Dateline post later this afternoon, even though the original post went up this morning.  It looks like they revised the post in the afternoon.


----------



## mmmears

I love the Mickey pumpkin ears!  Never been to DL during Halloween and I've never seen any of the merchandise.  So cute!

Looking down past the photos I was stunned at how much of the parks are behind walls and under construction right now.  Not what I wanted to see, but I'm glad I know about it now.


----------



## Sherry E

mmmears said:


> I love the Mickey pumpkin ears!  Never been to DL during Halloween and I've never seen any of the merchandise.  So cute!
> 
> Looking down past the photos I was stunned at how much of the parks are behind walls and under construction right now.  Not what I wanted to see, but I'm glad I know about it now.



Yes.  I agree - I saw those photos as well and was not delighted about it.  I mean, I know that the walls will all come down eventually and it will be a newer, shinier DCA...but it's going to look mighty obstructed and cluttered until all the work is finished.  I guess that there is just no way around it.

In fact, in that same Dateline post, they were talking about the murals at the entrance coming down now.  Even though I agree with the sentiment that those always looked a little cheap (the artwork itself is just fine, but the 'cardboard cut-out look' of it all was odd), I'm used to seeing them now, and it will be very, very weird to go to DLR in, say, December and not see those murals - and maybe the Golden Gate Bridge will be gone by then too - at the entrance.


----------



## Belle Ella

At least the construction walls aren't permanent. I don't mind those as at least they attempt to theme it and they aren't simply walls or fences. What I'm hating is the scaffolding-looking stuff they have going up in DCA and the Hollywood Pictures Backlot area. UGH. I was excited that I was going to miss the whole Tron thing they have to replace Glow Fest but I still have to look at that? It sticks out like a sore thumb and during the day it just looks horrible. I like that area, and I like it without all the crud. They can get construction walls to fit in well enough with the surrounding area, would it be so hard to put something someplace where it might blend in easier when it's not in use?


----------



## skiingfast

Belle Ella said:


> I don't mind those as at least they attempt to theme it and they aren't simply walls or fences.




I think this could be said a "Disney diference".  At least the walls have a design.  If you think they are bad look at a picture of the great wall at the Fantasyland Expansion in MK, Florida. It's far more plain.

I look at it this way.  There will be walls for a while.  But at least LM is more closly looking like a building and not a skelaton framework.  Also the exposed parts of Radiator Racers will soon get mudded over, and painted.  With that maybe one of the tall cranes will dissapear too.  There will be eyesores but things are getting cleaned up too.


----------



## All American

BELLEDOZER said:


> Why is when I look at all the Halloween goodies in the stores that I sense a major shopping binge coming on?? Love the Mickey Mouse coffee mugs, and the t shirts!



Agreed!

I love how fast this thread is moving now with new pictures and things.  I can't wait to see the first pictures from the Halloween party so that I can show my daughter.


----------



## AmyPond

I have a dumb question.  During the day, can you see all of the world of color stuff in the lagoon?  I mean, are the platforms and stuff always there or are they lowered into the water or something?


----------



## Belle Ella

AmyPond said:


> I have a dumb question.  During the day, can you see all of the world of color stuff in the lagoon?  I mean, are the platforms and stuff always there or are they lowered into the water or something?



They were supposed to be able to be lowered and completely submerged, but that doesn't seemed to have happened. Not 100% sure why though.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> So, refresh my memory...in addition to VictoriaAndMatt, who else is going to be at DLR on Friday, opening day of the Halloween season?
> 
> I want to know who the first-on-the-scene reporters will be!!



I won't be there opening day, but will taking a day trip on Sunday. So the earliest I will post will be Monday.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Belle Ella said:


> They were supposed to be able to be lowered and completely submerged, but that doesn't seemed to have happened. Not 100% sure why though.



From what I have read on Micechat Monday Update 9/13, the show continues to experience technical issues and Paradise Bay looks so ugly with the green-brown water.


----------



## Eeee-va

Belle Ella said:


> They were supposed to be able to be lowered and completely submerged, but that doesn't seemed to have happened. Not 100% sure why though.



It appears there is some trouble with the raising/lowering of the platforms, perhaps exacerbated by the earthquake that occurred a few months back.  (And the aforementioned brown water--likely caused by water filter problems--is not helping.)

While I'd love to see the fountains submerged during the day, I think the choice came down to leaving them up for the time-being, or having a fair potential of the fountains getting stuck in a non-show position, which would make the show impossible to run.  I read they were even bracing them in show position, but that was shortly following the aforementioned earthquake, so I'm not quite sure what the plan is now.   

Long-term I'm sure they want to be able to lower them fully, but I'm not sure that's going to happen for a while.

(I believe the center platform was not submerged since World of Color started, but I think the other two had been.)


----------



## wingednike

Has anyone seen yet where the "pumpkin latte" mentioned in the AP newsletter is being sold?


----------



## JH87

I can't decide between the cute and adorable pumpkin ears or the crazy frankestien ones or the creepy skull/pirate one!!!
ahhh!


----------



## SurfinTX

I know that the water in Paradise Bay looks gross but it really can't be much worse than what is thrown on you in Splash mountain, right?

Still, it doesn't look really appealing.


----------



## Sherry E

wingednike said:


> Has anyone seen yet where the "pumpkin latte" mentioned in the AP newsletter is being sold?



Last year they had the pumpkin latte at Blue Ribbon Bakery on Main Street in DL.  




I must agree about Paradise Bay looking ugly with that stuff jutting up and out of the water.  I hate it.  It's such an eyesore.  I know the plan was to eventually submerge it but I always had a sinking feeling (no pun intended) that it would stay in full view.  I am not sure if they made a wise choice to use such a large area of a small park for a body of water to begin with (when DCA was built) - but since it's there, I'd like to actually see a nice bay.


----------



## Sherry E

I posted this list of holiday food items and where to find them in our Christmas thread last year.  It is mostly comprised of Christmas holiday-related items (information was 75% obtained from CM Glendalais in 2008 and then I added items to it in 2009).  But, as you will see - there are many Halloween-related items on here as well (some of them may or may not still be available).  Where is Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash again?  Is it at French Market or Cafe Orleans? I have to add it in.


*(Holiday) Brownie* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lounge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Brownie Funnel Cake With Sprinkles *
•	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
•	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park

*Caramel Apples – Snowman and Peppermint/Pumpkin Mickey*
•	Pooh’s Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland

*Chicken Alfredo with Tomato & Basil Pizza* 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Christmas Demitasse Dessert (I think this might be the Peppermint Pot Cake!!)*
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Blue Bayou Restaurant, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Café Orleans, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Wine Country Trattoria, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Storytellers Café, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mugs* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
•	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
•	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	River Belle Terrace, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
•	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Crocks Bits 'n' Bites, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
•	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland

*Cranberry-Orange Bread* 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Cupcakes – Peppermint and Pumpkin*
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street, Disneyland

*Eggnog* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Eggnog Latte* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Gingerbread Man Cookies with Mickey Ears*
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
•	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney

*Haunted Mansion Holiday Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mug* 
•	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Jack Skellington Cheese Cake/Death by Chocolate cake* 
•	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Marshmallow Snowmen*
•	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney
•	Greetings from California, Disney’s California Adventure

*Peppermint Fudge/Pumpkin Fudge*
•	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney
•	Pooh Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland
•	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Greetings from California, Disney’s California Adventure

*Peppermint Ice Cream/Peppermint Coated Waffle Cone/Holiday Sprinkles* 
•	Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Bur-r-bank Ice Cream, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Peppermint Mocha* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Bread* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Pumpkin Cheesecake* 
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Muffin* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Pie* 
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Spice Latte* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Snowflake Rice Krispy Treat* 
•	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
•	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
•	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
•	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Woody's Round-Up, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Schmoozies, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Catch a Flave, Paradise Pier, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Farmer's Market, a bug's land, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Snowman & Christmas Tree Shortbread Cookies* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park
•            Marceline's Conectionery

*(Holiday) Sourdough Bread (Snowman and Candy Cane Shapes)* 
•	Farmer's Market Fruit Cart, a bug's land, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park

*Spiced Caramel Apple Cider* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*(Holiday) Tres Leches Cake* 
•	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill, Golden State, Disneyland Park

*Yule Logs* 
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash*
•	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 


I don't know how much of all this stuff on the list will be there again this year, but I think it is safe to say that quite a bit of it will be available.


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you Sherry E. for the wonderful info where to get the goodies around the park. I have got to try Spiced Caramel Apple Cider.I might just be able to this Sunday!!


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Thank you Sherry E. for the wonderful info where to get the goodies around the park. I have got to try Spiced Caramel Apple Cider.I might just be able to this Sunday!!



Sounds delicious, doesn't it?


----------



## AmyPond

Belle Ella said:


> They were supposed to be able to be lowered and completely submerged, but that doesn't seemed to have happened. Not 100% sure why though.



That's what I was thinking but I wasn't sure.

I HATE the way it looks in photos.  Seriously hideous.  So much for getting a nice picture.


----------



## tdashgirl

I agree with what so many of you have said - those photos on MiceChat were so depressing!  I thought the bay looked horrid earlier in the summer - the raised platforms during the day totally ruined the illusion - and now with that icky-colored water? YUCK.

Thanks Sherry for that treat compilation!  I think I need to print that out


----------



## Sherry E

tdashgirl said:


> I agree with what so many of you have said - those photos on MiceChat were so depressing!  I thought the bay looked horrid earlier in the summer - the raised platforms during the day totally ruined the illusion - and now with that icky-colored water? YUCK.
> 
> Thanks Sherry for that treat compilation!  I think I need to print that out



I agree (about the bay).  And Disney is such an aesthetically-based company to begin with.  They are all about the details, the visuals, the overall presentation of the package, keeping the theme & fantasy going, etc.  I cannot imagine they are happy with having to keep the bay that way, with everything jutting out of it willy nilly.  It's so unsightly.  They probably didn't foresee certain problems arising and now they are stuck with that 'look' for a while.  Yuck.

You're welcome about the treat compilation - of course, some of it may be outdated if DLR pulls any fast ones on us this year.  But I would imagine that most of that Halloween-related stuff will be there again this year, and probably even some of the holiday items (since some of them seem to overlap).

Oh, by the way, Tdash - I forgot to mention way back on whatever page it was that the Big Brother picture came out really well.  If I were sitting in an audience for a TV show, I would definitely want a close-up, relatively clear shot like that.  You can see both of you really well!


----------



## Belle Ella

Only 8 more days for me!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Wow, you guys have been busy. The thread jumped 3 pages since I last visited lol. I went to Target yesterday, and bought a bunch of road trip/hotel room essentials. I still have a little bit of final packing to do, but it will be finished today since we are loading the car up tonight. We'll be leaving around 4 AM tomorrow morning.  I have an iPhone so I'll be able to post updates when I'm there. 

I asked this in the food porn thread, and thought I would ask you guys too. Any specific picture requests?

Kayla's  Mom - I really hope your FIL's surgery goes well, and he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Belle Ella

What a coincidence, I went to pick up a few trip essentials from Target yesterday too  Safe travels for ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## mom4princesses

No requests here but looking forward to seeing all of your pictures.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## Vala

Sherry E said:


> Where is Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash again?  Is it at French Market or Cafe Orleans? I have to add it in.



French Market.


----------



## Sherry E

Vala said:


> French Market.



Thank you, Vala!  I added it to the goodies list!

____________________________________


*(Holiday) Brownie* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot,
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lounge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Brownie Funnel Cake With Sprinkles *
•	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
•	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park

*Caramel Apples – Snowman and Peppermint/Pumpkin Mickey*
•	Pooh’s Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland

*Chicken Alfredo with Tomato & Basil Pizza* 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Christmas Demitasse Dessert (I think this might be the Peppermint Pot Cake!!)*
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Blue Bayou Restaurant, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Café Orleans, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Wine Country Trattoria, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Storytellers Café, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mugs* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
•	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
•	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	River Belle Terrace, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
•	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Crocks Bits 'n' Bites, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
•	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland

*Cranberry-Orange Bread* 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*(Holiday) Cupcakes – Peppermint and Pumpkin*
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street, Disneyland

*Eggnog* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Eggnog Latte* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Gingerbread Man Cookies with Mickey Ears*
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa
•	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney

*Haunted Mansion Holiday Coffee/Hot Chocolate Mug* 
•	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Jack Skellington Cheese Cake/Death by Chocolate cake* 
•	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park

*Marshmallow Snowmen*
•	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney
•	Greetings from California, Disney’s California Adventure

*Peppermint Fudge/Pumpkin Fudge*
•	Candy Palace, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Marceline’s Confectionery, Downtown Disney
•	Pooh Corner, Critter Country, Disneyland
•	Market House, Main Street, Disneyland
•	Greetings from California, Disney’s California Adventure

*Peppermint Ice Cream/Peppermint Coated Waffle Cone/Holiday Sprinkles* 
•	Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Bur-r-bank Ice Cream, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Peppermint Mocha* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Bread* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Pumpkin Cheesecake* 
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Muffin* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Pumpkin Pie* 
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Pumpkin Spice Latte* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Royal Street Veranda, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*Snowflake Rice Krispy Treat* 
•	Refreshment Corner, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Bengal Barbeque, Adventureland, Disneyland Park 
•	Hungry Bear Restaurant, Critter Country, Disneyland Park 
•	Stage Door Café, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	The Golden Horseshoe, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Village Haus, Fantasyland, Disneyland Park 
•	Clarabelle's, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Pluto's Dog House, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Daisy's Diner, Mickey's Toontown, Disneyland Park 
•	Tomorrowland Terrace, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Redd Rockett's Pizza Port, Tomorrowland, Disneyland Park 
•	Woody's Round-Up, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Award Wieners, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Schmoozies, Hollywood Pictures Backlot, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Taste Pilots Grill, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Catch a Flave, Paradise Pier, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pizza Oom Mow Mow, Paradise Pier, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Farmer's Market, a bug's land, Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Surfside Lounge, Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 
•	Coffee House, Disneyland Hotel 
•	Whitewater Snacks, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa 
•	Hearthstone Lodge, Disney's Grand Californian Hotel and Spa

*Snowman & Christmas Tree Shortbread Cookies* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park
•            Marceline's Conectionery

*(Holiday) Sourdough Bread (Snowman and Candy Cane Shapes)* 
•	Farmer's Market Fruit Cart, a bug's land, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park 
•	Pacific Wharf Café, Golden State, Disney's California Adventure Park

*Spiced Caramel Apple Cider* 
•	Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Carnation Café, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park 
•	Mint Julep Bar, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 
•	Baker's Field Bakery, Sunshine Plaza, 
             Disney's California Adventure Park

*(Holiday) Tres Leches Cake*
•	Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland, Disneyland Park 
•	Cocina Cucamonga Mexican Grill, Golden State, Disneyland Park

*Yule Logs* 
•	Plaza Inn Restaurant, Main Street USA, Disneyland Park

*Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash*
•	French Market, New Orleans Square, Disneyland Park 


I don't know how much of all this stuff on the list will be there again this year, but I think it is safe to say that quite a bit of it will be available.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Wow, you guys have been busy. The thread jumped 3 pages since I last visited lol. I went to Target yesterday, and bought a bunch of road trip/hotel room essentials. I still have a little bit of final packing to do, but it will be finished today since we are loading the car up tonight. We'll be leaving around 4 AM tomorrow morning.  I have an iPhone so I'll be able to post updates when I'm there.
> 
> I asked this in the food porn thread, and thought I would ask you guys too. Any specific picture requests?
> 
> Kayla's  Mom - I really hope your FIL's surgery goes well, and he makes a speedy recovery.



Have a fantastic time!  I'm so excited for you!  Goodies await!!


----------



## iKristin

Can't wait for the photos to start showing up


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry, your list makes me want to try and plan a trip in December! Maybe I can convince DH to sneak down there early December.   I will have to show him the list of goodies.    But then we are trying to shed a few pounds for our Mexico cruise on the Wonder in January.  But isn't it an unwritten law that calories don't count @ Disneyland!


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm totally going to try the Pumpkin Mickey Caramel Apple next week! I've been looking forward to that one for so long. Especially now that I have a plan on how to actually eat it.


----------



## AmyPond

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Wow, you guys have been busy. The thread jumped 3 pages since I last visited lol. I went to Target yesterday, and bought a bunch of road trip/hotel room essentials. I still have a little bit of final packing to do, but it will be finished today since we are loading the car up tonight. We'll be leaving around 4 AM tomorrow morning.  I have an iPhone so I'll be able to post updates when I'm there.
> 
> I asked this in the food porn thread, and thought I would ask you guys too. Any specific picture requests?
> 
> Kayla's  Mom - I really hope your FIL's surgery goes well, and he makes a speedy recovery.





Belle Ella said:


> What a coincidence, I went to pick up a few trip essentials from Target yesterday too  Safe travels for ya'll tomorrow!



We were at Target (and Walmart) this weekend too.  Picked up a cooler for the road trip.  And some super cheap blankets (set of two for $6) since I always get cold in the car but turning the AC off makes me hot.  LOL.

This Saturday we're going to go to Target to pick up snacks and stuff for the drive.  I'm getting really excited!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Our target had tubes of 16 glow bracelets in the dollar section this week... I grabbed one of those for dd for WOC night or MHP night!


----------



## srauchbauer

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Our target had tubes of 16 glow bracelets in the dollar section this week... I grabbed one of those for dd for WOC night or MHP night!



I did the same thing - I figured a dollar a tube at Target would give us more $$ to spend at DL.

One quick question (I know this is just going to be speculation of everybodies part) but wondering do you think we will really need to get the WOC picnic to get a descent viewing?  The picnic isn't doing much for me (food wise) I would rather spend 15 dollars on a piece of pizza.


----------



## Belle Ella

I jumped for joy the day we got the glow bracelet packs in at our store. We've had them for about a month or so. Each week I pick up another one or two. Stocking up so I'll have plenty!


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Hi all,

Just wanted to pop in and say thanks so much for all the help/advice. We leave New Zealand in 2 days and things are getting so busy trying to get sorted that I'm not sure if i will make it back on here before we go? (probably will though ). So, once again, thanks everyone and I hope your visits are just magical and everything you wish them to be!


----------



## SueTGGR

OK, to continue the lack of information that we get off of the DL website...I believe someone mentioned Brennan's Jazz Kitchen having a special event with, I think, a gingerbread house creation?? I didn't get a whole lot of information once I heard it was not going on while we were there but I thought I would call them to double check the dates. Alas, it will be while we are not there but I will pass on the info I have. 
They will only be doing it Oct 23rd & 24th & 30th. If you want more info call them directly as Disney Dining is in the dark on this event. Brennan's direct # is 714-776-5200. I did not get any more details than that. Sorry

I am hoping once they decide their Christmas gingerbread house event, I can use that as enticement for us to take a December visit.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

HALLOWEEN WEBSITE IS UP!!! VOTE FOR YOU FAVORITE VILLAN!!!

DLR HALLOWEEN SITE


----------



## tdashgirl

FYI, I found out today that if you have an AP, you can get the Mickey Pumpkin Candy apple at a discount:



> Trick or Treat - Mickey Pumpkin Apple
> September  1 thru October 31
> 
> Passholders can purchase a Mickey Pumpkin apple for only $6.95 , plus tax (regular $9.95). This is a special price for Annual Passholders. No additional discounts apply.  No substitutions to product.  While supplies last.  Offer subject to change without notice.
> 
> Locations include:  Marceline's Confectionery, Candy Palace and other select  locations at Disneyland® & the Walt Disney World� Resort.



This is on the "art of disney parks" website of all places


----------



## Belle Ella

SWEET! I think I may have to hold off on that Pumpkin Candy apple until I run into someone with an AP  I love saving a few dollas. Especially since my car is costing my more than this vacation and I gotta pay it tomorrow.


----------



## wingednike

Thanks, I'll head over there later to check


----------



## AmyPond

We are almost to page 200!


----------



## tksbaskets

I don't know which of the treadies here is responsible for me traveling around Ann Arbor looking for a Wallgreens....

I found an adorable plastic Mickey Mouse Jack-o-lantern that plugs in.  Going to be on top of my cube at work pretty quick~

I reserved my WOC American Picnic today.  I'll be too pressed for time to worry about getting a FP.


----------



## funatdisney

tdashgirl said:


> FYI, I found out today that if you have an AP, you can get the Mickey Pumpkin Candy apple at a discount:
> 
> 
> 
> This is on the "art of disney parks" website of all places



Thanks for the info! I look forward to trying one for the first time.


----------



## Kayla's Mom

Thanks everyone for the well wishes - FIL's surgery went well today.  We are still planning on going...we leave Thursday!


----------



## roxy72

Thanks to the poster who provided the link for Disneyland's new Halloween website. Wow, I want to go just to get the treats and special merchandise, haha! I'm not much for rides.  It's unfortunate that hotels and getting a new AP cost so much, not sure if I can afford it.


----------



## mom4princesses

Kayla's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes - FIL's surgery went well today.  We are still planning on going...we leave Thursday!



Glad to hear everything went well.  Have a great time.


----------



## JH87

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> HALLOWEEN WEBSITE IS UP!!! VOTE FOR YOU FAVORITE VILLAN!!!
> 
> DLR HALLOWEEN SITE



I voted for Cruella!!

I think just decided that I am going to be Cruella for Halloween next year 
I was planning on being Snow White this year, because last year at this time I had short black hair which would have been perfect for her....but now i have long dark brown hair...lol. Anyways I have to work on Halloween 

I can't wait until the Halloweentime pics start coming in!


----------



## where's_my_prince

i have a feeling i'm going to be spending all my money on halloween themed treats like pumpkin cheesecake then on souviners  everything sounds mouthwatering!


----------



## iKristin

Well we're on page 200, meaning this post should be getting cut soon...Halloween At DL Part 2 will be coming up before you know it HAHAHA.

A month until my trip and I'm feeling sick today  Glad it's a month before my trip and not right before my trip!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Any thoughts as to what the temps in Anaheim are going to be around the first week of Oct?? I've noticed that temps have been in the mid to high 20C's consistantly over the past couple of weeks, and was wondering if the heat is expected to cool down towards the end of the month or get any hotter. I want to pack, even though I'm just over 2 weeks away, but am delaying until I have an idea of how hot it's going to be down there. I can't believe we made 200 pages. And it will be even bigger once some DISers that are going mid Sept come back from their trips. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

BELLEDOZER said:


> Any thoughts as to what the temps in Anaheim are going to be around the first week of Oct?? I've noticed that temps have been in the mid to high 20C's consistantly over the past couple of weeks, and was wondering if the heat is expected to cool down towards the end of the month or get any hotter. I want to pack, even though I'm just over 2 weeks away, but am delaying until I have an idea of how hot it's going to be down there. I can't believe we made 200 pages. And it will be even bigger once some DISers that are going mid Sept come back from their trips. Have a great day everyone!



I've been checking The Weather Channel website and it's showing mid 70s F (sorry, I don't know what that converts to in Celcius) through September 24.  That's around average for that time of year.  You can easily pack shorts, just bring a light coat for the evening.

I can't wait, I get to be there for the first day of halloweentime!


----------



## funatdisney

BELLEDOZER said:


> Any thoughts as to what the temps in Anaheim are going to be around the first week of Oct?? I've noticed that temps have been in the mid to high 20C's consistantly over the past couple of weeks, and was wondering if the heat is expected to cool down towards the end of the month or get any hotter. I want to pack, even though I'm just over 2 weeks away, but am delaying until I have an idea of how hot it's going to be down there. I can't believe we made 200 pages. And it will be even bigger once some DISers that are going mid Sept come back from their trips. Have a great day everyone!



I would pack for the cool to HOT weather conditions. We have a weather event here in So Cal called the Santa Anna winds where hot dry air from the desert hits So. Cal. It can reach 100+ when these winds hit and there is no relief until they pass (usually in a few days). It is hard to predict two weeks out if this weather condition will become an event or not. Usually, I will start to hear about the Santa Annas about one week ahead. I do know that they hit the hardest in Sept up through Oct.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

BELLEDOZER said:


> Any thoughts as to what the temps in Anaheim are going to be around the first week of Oct?? I've noticed that temps have been in the mid to high 20C's consistantly over the past couple of weeks, and was wondering if the heat is expected to cool down towards the end of the month or get any hotter. I want to pack, even though I'm just over 2 weeks away, but am delaying until I have an idea of how hot it's going to be down there. I can't believe we made 200 pages. And it will be even bigger once some DISers that are going mid Sept come back from their trips. Have a great day everyone!



Wunderground.com is an excellent resource for weather data.  This link takes you right to the "trip planner" page; just enter your trip dates on the right-hand side of the page and you'll have weather data for those days, from 2009-1995.


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Well we're on page 200, meaning this post should be getting cut soon...Halloween At DL Part 2 will be coming up before you know it HAHAHA.
> 
> A month until my trip and I'm feeling sick today  Glad it's a month before my trip and not right before my trip!



Well, we have until page 250.  That's the limit.  I will lock it when it hits that stage, and a little bit before that I'll begin Part 2 and we can all start making the switch.  

In the first or second post of Part 2, I want to keep some sort of Table of Contents-type thing for photos, so it will be easy to find the photos people are looking for.  For example, if VictoriaAndMatt comes back and has a variety of food photos, I would list those under the Table of Contents listing for "Food Photos" or whatever.  

Then I'll make headings for Halloween Round-Up Photos, Merchandise Photos, Haunted Mansion Holiday Photos, General decorations, DCA photos, etc. And some photos may qualify to be listed under more than one heading - but at least it's a way of people who are, perhaps, new to the thread being able to find the specific photos they want right away.

Also, in the Table of Contents, when there is breaking news on the next Halloween season, or any new pertinent blogs, articles or updates, I can list those page numbers as well.


----------



## iKristin

And just before you lock it you should make the last post the link to part two  That way people can easily switch over after reading here


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

A table of contents sounds like a great idea. It will make finding specific photos so much easier. 

I am posting from my phone in the car btw lol.


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> And just before you lock it you should make the last post the link to part two  That way people can easily switch over after reading here



That was my plan.  I'm on top of it!!


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> A table of contents sounds like a great idea. It will making finding specific photos so much easier.
> 
> I am posting from my phone in the car btw lol.



Woo hoo!!!  You're about to see the turnstile pumpkins very soon!


----------



## iKristin

WOOHOO!!!! Have fun!!


----------



## AmyPond

3000 posts!  WOO!  

Here are the people who have posted 10 or more times in this thread - 

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 3,000 
User Name Posts 
Sherry E  546 
Belle Ella  216 
iKristin  180 
AmyPond  167 
srauchbauer  121 
DisneyStitch626  104 
mvf-m11c  96 
BELLEDOZER  92 
funatdisney  87 
3Minnies1Mickey  78 
Vala  67 
VictoriaAndMatt  67 
tdashgirl  50 
mom4princesses  48 
Mommy2PrincessAbby  46 
PHXscuba  36 
amamax2  36 
Tablefor5  35 
SueTGGR  32 
JH87  31 
where's_my_prince  28 
Diznygrl  27 
McNic  24 
fhtpdw20  23 
zeitzeuge  19 
Disney Dreams  19 
kiwitinkerbell  17 
canadadisney  16 
PeytonSdiz  16 
EnchantedPlayroom  16 
spacemermaid  15 
Eeee-va  14 
I'm mikey  14 
mmmears  13 
haley's mom  13 
dsny1mom  13 
Smiling Cheshire Cat  13 
JaxsonsMom  12 
Arizona Rita  12 
Halloweenqueen  11 
deejdigsdis  11 
All American  10 
inluvwithbuzz  10 
stitch4336  10 
Kittyskyfish  10 
barefootmomma


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> WOOHOO!!!! Have fun!!



Kristin and everyone else - let me know if there is anything else (any other headings) you would like to see in the Table of Contents for Part 2.  Like if you were just now discovering the Halloween thread and wanted to look for breaking news or photos, what would be helpful to you other than what I mentioned above?  It might be a little too much to itemize all the random discussion and break it down into page numbers, which is why I thought we could just save the ToC for breaking news and photos, but there is probably something I am missing. 

Under a "Merchandise Photos" heading, I could list off: "Ears," "T-Shirts," "Mugs," "Pins," that sort of thing.  Under the Food heading, I could put "Muffins," "Fudge," "Cupcakes," etc.  This is all assuming that people have photos of those things to post, of course!!  I'll only add those headings and sub-headings in as we get those photos posted.  And I will include the DIS-ers' names next to each listing as well.

I could also have "Halloween Party Photos."  Then there could be something like "Character Photos," with a "Villains" sub-heading. 

Anyway, if you have any suggestions, I'll jot them down and have them ready when we move into our new home!


Does someone else want to be in charge of post in the new Part 2 that outlines the main questions about the season?  We could have a whole separate post with the main questions that come up about Halloween Time - sort of like a Q&A post.  Things like, "When does Halloween Time at DLR begin?"  And then the answer.  "Which characters come out?"  Answer.  "Which Halloween treats are sold?"  Answer.  That kind of thing.

I'm happy to tackle to Table of Contents, but if someone else wants to handle a Q&A post, speak up!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Okay, I know how to post pics from my phone on here now. Soooooo I can post pics while I'm there if I see something really interesting.


----------



## farmgirljen

Our magic mail package came yesterday! Woohoo!!!!!!! And this morning I bought our tickets for the October 5th Halloween party- so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! W ewill be at the Ramada maingate from the 3rd through the 8th...


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm going to be there from Oct 2nd to 10th, staying at HOJO's, so I may see you down there. There is a pile of DISer's going to the Oct 5th MHP, so go to the October thread, and add your name to the MHP list. You can see who's going, as they have an ongoing list of who's going to the MHP on different days. I can't wait, and am getting really excited the closer the trip gets. I'm 18 days and counting!


----------



## tdashgirl

Kayla's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes - FIL's surgery went well today.  We are still planning on going...we leave Thursday!


Great news!



Sherry E said:


> That was my plan.  I'm on top of it!!


Of course you are 



AmyPond said:


> 3000 posts!  WOO!
> 
> Here are the people who have posted 10 or more times in this thread -


This was cool to see


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

I am going to the park this Saturday. I will take as many pics as I can.


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> I am going to the park this Saturday. I will take as many pics as I can.



 woot woot! can not wait for halloweentime pictures!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

We're finally here! We're on the Toy Story bus as we speak. So far this lot seems a whole lot easier than Mickey & Friends.


----------



## All American

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> We're finally here! We're on the Toy Story bus as we speak. So far this lot seems a whole lot easier than Mickey & Friends.



 Lucky you!  Have extra fun for those of us who are still counting down the days!


----------



## mom4princesses

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> We're finally here! We're on the Toy Story bus as we speak. So far this lot seems a whole lot easier than Mickey & Friends.



I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see some pictures.  Glad to see you can post from your phone maybe we will have some pictures very soon?


----------



## zeitzeuge

How do you post pics from your phone?


----------



## funatdisney

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> We're finally here! We're on the Toy Story bus as we speak. So far this lot seems a whole lot easier than Mickey & Friends.



I am so excited for you and wish I was there! have a great time and I look forward to your pictures.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I have an iPhone, and I so wish I could update and post pictures while I'm there, but unfortunately that would cost me a fortune since I am from Canada. I will be taking my phone, but it will be on airplane mode so I can play games and such on it. 

Look forward to seeing pictures! Only 15 days away from seeing it for myself! (13 until we leave)


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Thanks guys! I promise lots of pictures. Here's one to start. The giant Mickey pumpkin is up!






I have an iPhone and the photobucket app. I just upload the pic to the app and copy the image code for message boards, then insert it in my post.

ETA: it's hot and a bit humid. I'm sweaty and sticky.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh boy!!

How exciting!  We have our very first on-the-scene Halloween photo!!!  As many times as I have seen that giant Mickey pumpkin, I'm sooooooooo happy to see it again!  I feel like he is an old friend!!

Yay!!

Thank you, VictoriaAndMatt!  I can't wait to see more pictures - live from DLR!!

ETA: I love that the flower bed in that photo (lower right corner) has complementary Fall colors!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

You're welcome Sherry! I also got some good close ups of that flower bed on my DSLR. There's lots of pumpkins on main street already too. I haven't actually gotten past main street yet, we're having lunch at CC.


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

Wooooooohoooooooo for first Halloween picture. I can not wait for more!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

O.K., I asked before and didn't see any responses, so here goes again.  We are used to Halloween at WDW, with a marvelous parade and the Headless Horseman.  Since these don't exist at DL, I am wanting you guys to tell me why I need to buy a ticket for the DL Halloween event.  We bought the DL PAPs in May, so the early entrance into DL would not matter to us.  I do hear that the only way you can see the Halloween fireworks is at the party, so that would be something we would miss if we don't go.  What else would we be missing out on if we don't go.  

Can you tell I am trying to be talked into this?


----------



## Sherry E

RweTHEREyet said:


> O.K., I asked before and didn't see any responses, so here goes again.  We are used to Halloween at WDW, with a marvelous parade and the Headless Horseman.  Since these don't exist at DL, I am wanting you guys to tell me why I need to buy a ticket for the DL Halloween event.  We bought the DL PAPs in May, so the early entrance into DL would not matter to us.  I do hear that the only way you can see the Halloween fireworks is at the party, so that would be something we would miss if we don't go.  What else would we be missing out on if we don't go.
> 
> Can you tell I am trying to be talked into this?



This sounds like it's a better question for the folks who attend the party every year, and we have many of those in this thread.

Kristin, Vala, funatdisney - can you guys help RweTHEREyet?  Can anyone else who goes to the party every year convince RweTHEREyet why buying a ticket to the Halloween party is a good idea?

See, I can't do a good job of convincing because I haven't even convinced myself yet!!  I have only been to one Halloween party at DLR - and that was in DCA in 2008.  It didn't feel like it was something I would need to do every year, but maybe every _other_ year.  I don't have kids, so I would purely be going for the sake of getting the special PhotoPass pictures, seeing the characters, getting candy, seeing special decorations and merchandise that are only up for the Halloween party itself, etc.  And this year, Halloween Screams was added in as a party exclusive so that's a plus, because it's a really cool fireworks show (and I'm not big on fireworks shows in general).  Also, lighter crowds are a plus.

But, this year has arrived, and I'm at my 'every other year' point.  Now the party is in DL, so that intrigues me a little bit.  Part of the delay in my decision has been because I was not sure if I was making a September Halloween trip or an October Halloween trip.  I was kind of leaning towards September (when there is no party), but all things seem to be pulling me towards going in October.  So I am kind of playing it by ear, depending on money and my mood.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Sherry E said:


> This sounds like it's a better question for the folks who attend the party every year, and we have many of those in this thread.
> 
> Kristin, Vala, funatdisney - can you guys help RweTHEREyet?  Can anyone else who goes to the party every year convince RweTHEREyet why buying a ticket to the Halloween party is a good idea?
> 
> See, I can't do a good job of convincing because I haven't even convinced myself yet!!  I have only been to one Halloween party at DLR - and that was in DCA in 2008.  It didn't feel like it was something I would need to do every year, but maybe every _other_ year.  I don't have kids, so I would purely be going for the sake of getting the special PhotoPass pictures, seeing the characters, getting candy, seeing special decorations and merchandise that are only up for the Halloween party itself, etc.  And this year, Halloween Screams was added in as a party exclusive so that's a plus, because it's a really cool fireworks show (and I'm not big on fireworks shows in general).  Also, lighter crowds are a plus.
> 
> But, this year has arrived, and I'm at my 'every other year' point.  Now the party is in DL, so that intrigues me a little bit.  Part of the delay in my decision has been because I was not sure if I was making a September Halloween trip or an October Halloween trip.  I was kind of leaning towards September (when there is no party), but all things seem to be pulling me towards going in October.  So I am kind of playing it by ear, depending on money and my mood.



Sherry, thanks for trying to help me with this.  I forgot to mention there will be just the two of us, no kids involved, youngest will turn 28 while we are there, and I doubt seriously we would dress up all though we have lots of Disney costumes.  Just not enough space in the luggage to handle anything other than the necessities and space for extra stuff to come home.


----------



## Sherry E

RweTHEREyet said:


> Sherry, thanks for trying to help me with this.  I forgot to mention there will be just the two of us, no kids involved, youngest will turn 28 while we are there, and I doubt seriously we would dress up all though we have lots of Disney costumes.  Just not enough space in the luggage to handle anything other than the necessities and space for extra stuff to come home.



We didn't dress up at all either (in 2008).  No kids, no costumes for us!  It was fun collecting candy - something I have not done since I was a kid - because a Disney park is the only place where full grown adults can do that kind of thing and it's okay!!

We really just wanted to go to see what was there.  Now, at that point they closed DCA to everyone and then let only ticket holders back in.  During the brief time it was closed, they quickly moved in some party-exclusive decorations and merchandise.  

This time, they are leaving Disneyland open, letting the ticket holders come in early and then kicking out the non-ticket holders.  So there will be no 'down time' for anyone to move in extra decorations and such.  Not sure how the whole thing will be staged, meaning if there will be extra things up for the party that were not up during the day in DL.  For example, at DCA, for the party only, they had "Pirates Wharf" in the Pacific Wharf area.  And that's where Jack Sparrow was.  Will they do anything like that in DL?  Will Jack Sparrow be lumped into New Orleans Square, or will NOS be all about Jack and Sally from "Nightmare Before Christmas"?

Hopefully some of our party regulars will chime in here with some good reasons to buy a ticket and go!!


----------



## mom4princesses

Wow VictoriaandMatt that was fast, thank you.  I can't wait to get to DLR!


----------



## MattsPrincess

There was a small mention of the MHP in a Parks Blog today regarding merchandise. It only says to be on the look out for villain apparel, and has what seems like it could be a T shirt design.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl.../?CMP=SOC-DLRUSENFY10Q3DLR_SocMedFacebook0011


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Sherry E said:


> We really just wanted to go to see what was there.  Now, at that point they closed DCA to everyone and then let only ticket holders back in.  During the brief time it was closed, they quickly moved in some party-exclusive decorations and merchandise.
> 
> This time, they are leaving Disneyland open, letting the ticket holders come in early and then kicking out the non-ticket holders.  So there will be no 'down time' for anyone to move in extra decorations and such.  Not sure how the whole thing will be staged, meaning if there will be extra things up for the party that were not up during the day in DL.  For example, at DCA, for the party only, they had "Pirates Wharf" in the Pacific Wharf area.  And that's where Jack Sparrow was.  Will they do anything like that in DL?  Will Jack Sparrow be lumped into New Orleans Square, or will NOS be all about Jack and Sally from "Nightmare Before Christmas"?!



That is how they do it at WDW, so we are pretty used to that.  As soon as it started getting dusk, then the fog machines and special party lights would start up.  They somehow managed to put decorations up that weren't totally obvious during the day, but became so at party time, huge spider shaped balloons, etc.  

The biggest problem was that a lot of the day Guests never left, which made it more crowded than you might have wanted.  I don't recall having my wristband checked, but then we didn't ride a lot of rides, mostly saw the special shows and got candy and watched the parade and HalloWishes.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I loved the design, and hope that they are going to make it into a tshirt. RweTHEREyet, I'm going to both the MHP parties on Oct 5th and 8th solo. If you don't have kids in tow, it can be alot of fun, as you can go trick or treating and have fun not worry about kids bedtimes. You don't have to dress up if you don't want to, a funky tshirt is all you need to get into the spirit of the event. I admit that I wasn't thrilled to go myself, but ended up getting tickets anyway, and am really look forward to going. It can be alot of fun, and think that it's worth the money to go. I'm also flying, and what I'm bringing for the party won't take up all that much room in my suitcase. I'm bringing 1 suitcase nested inside of a larger one for my outward bound leg of my vacation, as my back can't handle 50 lbs, and that way I can bring back more souvies, and not worry so much about weight restrictions. Hope that this helps you out. For someone who's never really liked Halloween much, this trip has cured me of it, and made me gung ho again over Halloween.


----------



## Sherry E

MattsPrincess said:


> There was a small mention of the MHP in a Parks Blog today regarding merchandise. It only says to be on the look out for villain apparel, and has what seems like it could be a T shirt design.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl.../?CMP=SOC-DLRUSENFY10Q3DLR_SocMedFacebook0011



You mean the Halloween Screams design?  I saw that today too!  I thought that might be a t-shirt or a poster, as well.  It was pretty cool!

I'm so excited to see the giant pumpkin in VictoriaAndMatt's photo!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw!! Photo!! I needed to see that. Too much stress and what-ifs for me today!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

So far there's only a couple fall colored flower beds that show any sign of Halloween at DCA. We are currently seeing how this madness for the AP WOC showing tonight is going to work out. I did get a ton of merchandise pics at DL and some treat photos including candy corn.


----------



## tjcrabb

farmgirljen said:


> Our magic mail package came yesterday! Woohoo!!!!!!! And this morning I bought our tickets for the October 5th Halloween party- so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! W ewill be at the Ramada maingate from the 3rd through the 8th...



Jen,
We will be at DL at the same time and at the same hotel! I will arrive Oct 1 and leave Oct 6. I am thinking about going to the party that night but I am not sure since it is 3hrs later at home so I have a hard time staying up the first night. I have already bought tickets for the 5th as well as booked the happiest haunts tour.
Tricia


----------



## AmyPond

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> So far there's only a couple fall colored flower beds that show any sign of Halloween at DCA. We are currently seeing how this madness for the AP WOC showing tonight is going to work out. I did get a ton of merchandise pics at DL and some treat photos including candy corn.



Yay candy corn!!

But boo to the hot and humid weather.


----------



## Dobby

Thanks for the Mickey pumpkin picture!  I got a little choked up when I saw it


----------



## tdashgirl

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I have an iPhone and the photobucket app. I just upload the pic to the app and copy the image code for message boards, then insert it in my post..



Thanks for the photo!  So awesome.  I have the same phone, and just discovered the app to upload pics to photobucket


----------



## tdashgirl

Link:  MousePlanet says they have a list of treats/locations from a CM:



> A very kind cast member just sent me a list of all of the holiday treats that will be offered at the Disneyland Resort this HalloweenTime, with a list of the locations where each item can be found. There's also a mention about this year's Gift with Purchase opportunity, though I'm trying to get additional details before the offer starts on the 26th.
> 
> Fall Cupcake - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Baker’s Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Gingerbread Beignets with Eggnog Anglaise - available at: Café Orléans
> 
> Caramel Apple Cider - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Baker’s Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Halloween Mickey Mouse inspired Bat Cookie - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Stage Door Café, The Golden Horseshoe, Baker’s Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Café, Surfside Lounge, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Mini Caramel Apple Muffin with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Plaza Inn, Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Baker’s Field Bakery
> 
> Demitasse Dessert Cup (Hazelnut Tiramisu topped with Pumpkin Mousse) - available at: Carnation Café, Big Thunder Ranch, Blue Bayou, Café Orleans, Golden Vine Winery Trattoria, Storyteller’s Café
> 
> Pumpkin Muffin - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Main Street Cappo Cart, Baker’s Field Bakery, Pacific Wharf Caf, Golden State Cappo Cart, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House, Surfside Lounge, and Whitewater Snacks
> 
> Pumpkin Pie - available at: Plaza Inn
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Latte - available at: Blue Ribbon Bakery, Carnation Café, Mint Julep Bar, Royal Street Veranda, Baker’s Field Bakery, Disneyland Hotel Coffee House
> 
> Coffin Dessert / Mexican Halloween Cookies celebrating Dia de los Muertos - available at: Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Jack’s Chocolate Mud Coffin - available at: French Market
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday Gift with Purchase - Halloween Town Pewter Figurines (available with each single purchase of $35 or more, after tax, and any applicable discount, while supplies last) - available at: French Market, Café Orleans (beginning Sept. 26)


----------



## where's_my_prince

OMG GINGERBREAD BEIGNETS.....i think i'm in heaven


----------



## Sherry E

Tdash - thanks so much for posting that list!!  The gingerbread beignets are definitely totally new!!  I think that list is missing some things (like fudge, for example), or it's not listing all the shops/restaurants in which you can find them (for example, Carnation Cafe usually has pumpkin pie for the season too).  

I remember when Glendalais (a CM) posted the treat list a couple of years ago.  I later went to DLR and found other shops with things or I found extra things not mentioned on the list - most of which I then added to the long list I posted a few pages back.  

So basically, in addition to what's on this list you just posted and the shops that are mentioned on it, also check Marceline's and all the candy places because you will find even more treats in those places.


----------



## iKristin

Sherry I'll help with any Halloween stuff you need for the content page


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt - 

My burning question is - can you see any decorations of any kind in DCA yet?  Any random giant candy corn sightings?  Maybe those won't show up until Friday, but I'm hoping something will appear.  Something, anything, even remotely Halloween-ish!


----------



## Belle Ella

I meant to add earlier (before the sister medical drama and car drama enfolded) that I'm always willing to help organize stuff for take #2 as well! I love stuff like that (hence my overly detailed TRs )


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> Tdash - thanks so much for posting that list!!  The gingerbread beignets are definitely totally new!!  I think that list is missing some things (like fudge, for example), or it's not listing all the shops/restaurants in which you can find them (for example, Carnation Cafe usually has pumpkin pie for the season too).


Yup, exactly!  I totally agree.  They better have pumpkin fudge!!! 

I was excited about the gingerbread beignets - esp. since we plan to eat at Cafe Orleans   I will definitely take photos!


----------



## barefootmomma

So excited to see the Mickey pumpkin up for the season!! We noticed decorations up on the tram pathway on the 10th, but I did not have my camera ready at all. I wasn't expecting to see them so soon. I can't wait to get back in a week or two and start photographing everything!


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> Sherry I'll help with any Halloween stuff you need for the content page



Do you want to do the Q&A page?  I'm thinking the first post of the new thread can be the Welcome post, blah blah (with a link to the original super thread), and then the Table of Contents will be the second post (or maybe I'll put it in the first post - haven't decided yet).  

And maybe the third post can be a Q&A - with the most commonly asked HalloweenTime questions and answers.  You'd be great for that - you know as much about the season as anyone - probably more - and you could type out any questions that come up again and again, with the answers, of course.  I mean, it won't eliminate all the questions we get, but it would be great to have it for quick reference, I think.


----------



## iKristin

Sure I'll do that  In a bit I'll start from page 1 and look through and copy any questions and then go through them


----------



## Belle Ella

ooh, can I make some graphics? Even somehting as simple as word headers (kind of like the ones I have in September Check In)?


----------



## Sherry E

Well, hmmm...

Okay, let's see.  I can start the new thread with a Welcome post - when it's time to start it (which will be very soon).  

Jazz, do you want to do the Table of Contents post and then Kristin can do the Q&A post?  Or Kristin, what do you think?  What are your thoughts?

We'd have to have the first 3 posts of the thread - just to make the info easy to find for quick reference - before we start in with the regular discussion and photos and all that.

I don't want anyone to have to do too much work if it's a pain in the behind.  I know everyone has jobs and school and lives and important things happening!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

i just printed out that list so i can take it with me on my Trip


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, okay, graphics!  But where would they go?


----------



## Belle Ella

If I do it before I leave I'll be OK. I can be all over a TOC.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Oh, okay, graphics!  But where would they go?



Just like headers, or anything anyone would like. I just love adding stuff, lol. Like a Table of Contents in my Waltograph font or a couple of cute Halloween-glitter Disney animations. I love making those.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Oh boy!!
> 
> How exciting!  We have our very first on-the-scene Halloween photo!!!  As many times as I have seen that giant Mickey pumpkin, I'm sooooooooo happy to see it again!  I feel like he is an old friend!!
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> Thank you, VictoriaAndMatt!  I can't wait to see more pictures - live from DLR!!
> 
> ETA: I love that the flower bed in that photo (lower right corner) has complementary Fall colors!!



OK, this is going to be fun seeing all the decorations!


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> If I do it before I leave I'll be OK. I can be all over a TOC.  Sounds like fun.



Oh, okay!  You can put graphics on a ToC page!!

Okay, so you, Kristin and I have to secure the first 3 spots in the new thread just to get that info at the top of the page.

If you guys change your minds, that's perfectly fine - just make sure to let me know before I start the new thread!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> Oh, okay!  You can put graphics on a ToC page!!
> 
> Okay, so you, Kristin and I have to secure the first 3 spots in the new thread just to get that info at the top of the page.
> 
> If you guys change your mid, that's perfectly fine - just make sure to let me know before I start the new thread!



No problem  How many pages will this one go to? Total blonde moment.


----------



## Sherry E

Belle Ella said:


> No problem  How many pages will this one go to? Total blonde moment.



250 pages.  I will start the new one before we hit the 250 mark, so it won't be much longer.  We have to make sure we are all online at the same time just to nab those 3 spots - even if there is nothing to put in the spots yet!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> 250 pages.  I will start the new one before we hit the 250 mark, so it won't be much longer.  We have to make sure we are all online at the same time just to nab those 3 spots - even if there is nothing to put in the spots yet!!



 Wells, hopefully I wont on vacation at the time!! Just post a random "DO NOT POST HERE" thread you can change the title too when we all save our spots, lol.


----------



## iKristin

We should just go ahead and make it then lock it lol


----------



## Belle Ella

I suppose we could have let my original TR go on a little longer. But I liked the 3,000 post thing.


----------



## Sherry E

Jazz, we'll definitely start Part 2 way before you leave.  So you'll be able to secure your spot.  I'm thinking within the next day or two, at most.

Let's wait until tomorrow and see what kind of page number we are at, and then if we get us all here at the same time we can make the mad dash over to the new one to nab our places.  And then I can lock this one.  We still have a little ways to go in this thread, a little more mileage, but it will go very quickly because now there is actual Halloween activity happening and everyone knows to come here for info and photos.  Hopefully, as soon as Part 2 starts, it will be no trouble to get people to transition over there and post photos!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Halloween Time!!!


----------



## dreams91

bring on the pictures!!!  sooooo excited! we haven't done halloween at DL since late 1990's...sounds like it has changed so much since then!  then all i can remember they had was the haunted mansion overlay!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> This sounds like it's a better question for the folks who attend the party every year, and we have many of those in this thread.
> 
> Kristin, Vala, funatdisney - can you guys help RweTHEREyet?  Can anyone else who goes to the party every year convince RweTHEREyet why buying a ticket to the Halloween party is a good idea?



Sorry I couldn't get to this earlier. I was off line since (literally) my last post. DH (the super duper whiz on computers) fixed the problem in between his meetings and the Back to School Night event tonight.

I think if you are a Disney fan and enjoy going to the parks, then you should attend MHP at least once. Especially this year, since it is at DL. Who knows if it will continue there or move over to DCA. The park does have a different feel when folks are trick or treating even at DCA. It doesn't matter if you have kids or not, dressed or not or like candy or not. You should attend it once. I enjoy it for it's own sake and LOVE that I can trick or treat again. I don't even care about the candy. I just so enjoy the act of trick or treating.  My kids will soon stop trick or treating (I figure I have two or three years left) and I will miss trick or treating with them. For instance, my DD(15) doesn't want to trick or treat at home, but will at the MHP. The MHP will soon be the only place I can trick or treat in the near future. When you trick or treat at the MHP, it feels like an old fashion trick or treating experince in your neighborhood. Also, the characters will be dressed up in their Halloween costumes, which you don't see very often. I like noticing what costumes each of the characters will dress up in. It makes you feel like they are joining the fun, too. 

Now it is not like MNSSHP (I've gone once) other than the trick or treating. The Parade (AWESOME!!!) and the stage show are not offered at DLR. We now have the Halloween Screams fireworks for the MHP. So there is that. If you decide to go, try to go without a lot of expectations. You will enjoy it more.

I vote: GO!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Okay, we are back at the hotel. We got to see WOC at the exclusive AP showing tonight, and now my feet hurt and I'm exhausted. I was going to post all the pics I took tonight, but it's taking forever on this slow internet. So, I will leave it to upload while I go to bed, and I will post them in the morning... oh btw there is 99 of them... lol Do you want them all? It's mostly Main Street, all the Halloween merchandise I saw, and Jack Skellington stuff. Oh and Cruella was out posing for pics.


----------



## JH87

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Okay, we are back at the hotel. We got to see WOC at the exclusive AP showing tonight, and now my feet hurt and I'm exhausted. I was going to post all the pics I took tonight, but it's taking forever on this slow internet. So, I will leave it to upload while I go to bed, and I will post them in the morning... oh btw there is 99 of them... lol Do you want them all? It's mostly Main Street, all the Halloween merchandise I saw, and Jack Skellington stuff. Oh and Cruella was out posing for pics.



thanks for the pic of the mickey pumpkin!! it's making me even more excited for my trip next month!!!
i'd love to see you pics! but 99 is a lot! just post what you can!


----------



## uneekstylez

OMfreakinG!!!! I am beeeyoooond excited for Mickey's Halloween Party!!! I am SO gettin me some Gingerbread Beignets. DH LOVES pumpkin anything, so I'm sure he's gonna get some pumpkin pie.


----------



## uneekstylez

QUESTION -

Does anyone know what rides will be open during the Halloween Party? Is it just going to be HM and SM? I saw a map for WDW's party, does DL have one too?

I just got my tickets and I'm way too excited to sleeeep!  And I've got 20+ days to go!


----------



## mvf-m11c

uneekstylez said:


> QUESTION -
> 
> Does anyone know what rides will be open during the Halloween Party? Is it just going to be HM and SM? I saw a map for WDW's party, does DL have one too?
> 
> I just got my tickets and I'm way too excited to sleeeep!  And I've got 20+ days to go!



Hope you have fun at MHP during your visit. It said on the main DL website, nearly all the DL rides will be open. It did not mention which rides will be opened during MHP but I expect the usual DL rides during the night will be open. But everyone knows that HMH and SMGG will be open during MHP's and hope they don't break down during the party.


----------



## iKristin

uneekstylez said:


> QUESTION -
> 
> Does anyone know what rides will be open during the Halloween Party? Is it just going to be HM and SM? I saw a map for WDW's party, does DL have one too?
> 
> I just got my tickets and I'm way too excited to sleeeep!  And I've got 20+ days to go!



We won't know yet until the first Halloween Party starts  This is the first Halloween Party at Disneyland since all previous parties were at Cali Adventure. We'll find out soon enough  Keep checkin' back! 


VictoriaAndMatt if you upload them to a folder on Photobucket you can just post the link to the Photobucket so you don't have to post all the photos links here


----------



## tksbaskets

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Okay, we are back at the hotel. We got to see WOC at the exclusive AP showing tonight, and now my feet hurt and I'm exhausted. I was going to post all the pics I took tonight, but it's taking forever on this slow internet. So, I will leave it to upload while I go to bed, and I will post them in the morning... oh btw there is 99 of them... lol Do you want them all? It's mostly Main Street, all the Halloween merchandise I saw, and Jack Skellington stuff. Oh and Cruella was out posing for pics.



Of course I want all of them   Sounds like you had an awesome evening.!


----------



## funatdisney

One more day until Halloween Time!!!! Yahooo


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sherry E said:


> VictoriaAndMatt -
> 
> My burning question is - can you see any decorations of any kind in DCA yet?  Any random giant candy corn sightings?  Maybe those won't show up until Friday, but I'm hoping something will appear.  Something, anything, even remotely Halloween-ish!



The ONLY sign of Halloween I saw at DCA were some fall colored flowerbeds. However, I didn't go through the whole park observing very well, because we were just there on a mission to see WOC. I will check again today. 

I will post links to my pics soon. I haven't gotten out of bed yet lol.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Halloween Time Characters

Halloween Time Decorations DL

Halloween Time Decorations DCA

Halloween Time Merchandise

Halloween Time Treats

Haunted Mansion Holiday

Nightmare Before Christmas Merchandise


----------



## srauchbauer

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Halloween Time Characters
> 
> Halloween Time Decorations DL
> 
> Halloween Time Decorations DCA
> 
> Halloween Time Merchandise
> 
> Halloween Time Treats
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday
> 
> Nightmare Before Christmas Merchandise



thank you thank you thank you!! the pics are great.   DS and I totally enjoyed looking at them.  We are at the one month spot and everyone is getting so excited - seeing pics makes it even more exciting.


----------



## barefootmomma

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Halloween Time Characters
> 
> Halloween Time Decorations DL
> 
> Halloween Time Decorations DCA
> 
> Halloween Time Merchandise
> 
> Halloween Time Treats
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday
> 
> Nightmare Before Christmas Merchandise



I'm so pleased to see the Mickey pumpkin trick or treat buckets!! They weren't out on our last trip and I have been wanting to get one for DS. Might anyone know how much they usually cost?


----------



## skiingfast

uneekstylez said:


> QUESTION -
> 
> Does anyone know what rides will be open during the Halloween Party? Is it just going to be HM and SM? I saw a map for WDW's party, does DL have one too?
> 
> I just got my tickets and I'm way too excited to sleeeep!  And I've got 20+ days to go!



On the MHP site for DL.  It notes that partygoers will have exclusive access to nearly all DL park attractions.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Okay, those pictures are making me misty-eyed.  Can't wait!


----------



## Belle Ella

Halloween Time officially starts tomorrow!!


----------



## tdashgirl

Thanks VictoriaandMatt!!!

Love this!


----------



## farmgirljen

WOohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So how many tickets are usually available for a halloween party? We are going on Tuesday the 5th, and i am just curious how crowded it might be, having never gone to one before..  I am so excited- can not wait!


----------



## nicolita3

I love those pics!  The "My family is a nightmare" stickers are absolutely awesome!


----------



## farmgirljen

OMG! I am SO getting that sticker for my friend!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Great photos!!!! Can't wait to leave in 12 days!!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks for the pics VictoriaAndMatt, I am glad to see the t-shirts I want are in your pics.


----------



## Belle Ella

Man, I want to go shopping so bad!!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

Thanks for all the pics. I am going to have to send my DH a list of everything I want! I hope he comes prepared!


----------



## mmmears

farmgirljen said:


> WOohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So how many tickets are usually available for a halloween party? We are going on Tuesday the 5th, and i am just curious how crowded it might be, having never gone to one before..  I am so excited- can not wait!



I was wondering the same thing!

Anyone know what the capacity is at the Halloween Parties???


----------



## DisneyStitch626

mmmears said:


> I was wondering the same thing!
> 
> Anyone know what the capacity is at the Halloween Parties???



I've heard somewhere between 18,000 and 20,000. Which sounds like a lot, but when you think that DL gets around 60,000 on a normal day, it doesn't sound too bad at all.


----------



## mmmears

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I've heard somewhere between 18,000 and 20,000. Which sounds like a lot, but when you think that DL gets around 60,000 on a normal day, it doesn't sound too bad at all.



THAT many!!!  YIKES!!!    I was hoping it was 5,000 or less.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

mmmears said:


> THAT many!!!  YIKES!!!    I was hoping it was 5,000 or less.



That's just what i've heard, I am not 100% sure. It is a lot more than I was hoping for as well, but it's better than it could be!


----------



## All American

Thanks for the pictures VictoriaAndMatt!!!!!


----------



## mom4princesses

Im enjoying all the pictures, Thank You!  My oldest DD is going to go nuts over all the Jack merchandise.  You are making more excited than I already am, if thats even possible.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Great pics VictoriaandMatt.

I liked all those different Halloween merchandise and I am looking forward to my trip in two weeks


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I loved your photo's VictoriaandMatt. I liked seeing all the Halloween merchandise, and can't wait till I leave in 16 days. I've been chomping at the bit to finish packing, but am trying to hold off until I see the weather forcast 5 days before I leave. Major shopping binge here I come!


----------



## Belle Ella

New post up on the Disney Parks Blog: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/09/new-cavalcade-coming-to-mickeys-halloween-party/

*New Cavalcade Coming to Mickey’s Halloween Party*



> Mickey’s Costume Party has been added as a fun, new exclusive experience at Mickey’s Halloween Party, the special, nighttime event at Disneyland park on Halloween night and Tuesdays and Fridays in October.
> 
> Mickey’s Costume Party is a new cavalcade featuring Disney characters and floats parading down Main Street, U.S.A. Today we’re giving you a first look at artwork for the opening of the cavalcade.
> Mickey’s Costume Party Artwork
> There are lots of treats in this cavalcade you won’t want to miss. Here are some highlights:
> 
> * Disney Characters will be dressed in their favorite Halloween costumes.
> * There’s a purple Haunted Castle Float decorated by Mickey with bats, ghosts, spider webs, pumpkins and skulls.
> * The Costume Shop Float celebrates the fun of dressing up for Halloween.
> 
> I’ve also heard that the upbeat, spooky music will have you dancing, jumping, shaking and maybe even howling along as we celebrate the magic of make-believe and spooky Halloween fun.
> 
> Tickets for Mickey’s Halloween Party are now available and can be purchased at Disneyland.com/Halloween. Here’s an insider’s tip: if you purchase tickets in advance, you’ll get a great discount on select nights. There’s also a discount for annual passholders on select nights.


----------



## funatdisney

How exciting and neat!!! Sounds like it might be a little closer to MNSSHP. Well a tad closer. I hope they throw candy. I always thought that was neat. I can't wait to see pictures from the cavalcade now.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt - You rock!!  Those pictures are great - and, to think, the season doesn't even officially begin until tomorrow!  I can't wait to find out if you notice any extra things tomorrow that were not there today or yesterday. 

Anyway, I love some of that Nightmare Before Christmas stuff, and I'm glad to see that the shirt I like is there.  Plus, I really like one of those tote bags too.

I really hope they drag out some decorations for DCA tomorrow.  I think there is just no excuse to not put something up somewhere.  

When we start the second thread - Part 2 - and you return from the trip and get settled back in, be sure to post some of the pictures (or all of them - whatever you have time for) in the thread.  We will need to start that thread off with some big doses of color!!

Thanks again for sharing your Halloween trip with us and for sharing the beginning of the season with us - as it happens, LIVE from the scene!!


----------



## skiingfast

Belle Ella said:


> New post up on the Disney Parks Blog: http://www.ifc.com/blogs/indie-eye/2010/01/catfish.php
> 
> *New Cavalcade Coming to Mickey’s Halloween Party*



Hmmm I didn't know that Disney studios is producing independent films? 

Looks like you caught it Jazz.


----------



## Belle Ella

skiingfast said:


> Hmmm I didn't know that Disney studios is producing independent films?



Eugh. Fixed. I hate when people F with my laptop.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thanks VictoriaandMatt for all the great photos!!  What a fun afternoon break.

Now I want to shop and eat treats....


----------



## iKristin

THANKS FOR THE PHOTOS!!! Can't wait to see more


----------



## iKristin

Oh yeah, I got the first part of my packing done today  Woohoo!! The green bag in there is my baggallini, so if you see that bag covered in buttons, it's ME!! hehehe 

http://yfrog.com/n7zzkrj


----------



## amamax2

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> The ONLY sign of Halloween I saw at DCA were some fall colored flowerbeds. However, I didn't go through the whole park observing very well, because we were just there on a mission to see WOC. I will check again today.



We were there on Mon - this is the first chance  I have had to get on a computer as we are on our two-week vacation that will end with two more days at DL next week - yipee.

Anyways, just wanted to say a quick word about what we saw at DCA re: Halloween decor: basically nothing!!!  

The TOT gift shop was the only place we saw even a hint of Halloween - it was fully decorated  - garlands, candy corn, Jack Skellington stuff, etc (sorry, I can't upload pics where we are).  But nowhere else - the whole rest of the park is devoted to WOC still - in fact, we saw a commercial for Halloween time at DLR last night that emphasized the Haunted Mansion and WOC 

We are really hoping by the time we get back next week, there will be _something._  We were kind of bummed, even my teen boys said, where's the candy corn letters (California)?  They are wrapped for WOC!

Ok, that's my quick report, lol.

PS - just took a look at VictoriaandMatts pictures and I'm so excited to see waaay more decorations at DL then were there even on Mon!  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Yay!!  heather on the blog replied to my question!  halloween screams is planned to be at 9:30 pm on MHP nights!!  With the cavalcade at 8:15 and 10:15 on Tuesday, and 8:15 and 10:30 on Fridays... they are just spread out enough that maybe people won't be camped out for both in a row...


----------



## Diznygrl

Love the pics, but I'm a little disappointed that the floral Mickey is plain.  Now that they got rid of the party hat and balloons, they totally could have done some Halloween horticulture there!  I loved back in '06-'07 when they had Mickey wearing a floral Halloween mask and his face was filled with mini pumpkins!


----------



## uneekstylez

skiingfast said:


> On the MHP site for DL.  It notes that partygoers will have exclusive access to nearly all DL park attractions.



YAY!!!!! I'm gonna keep checking back on this thread for sure to see everyone's reports!


----------



## where's_my_prince

ooh that candy corn cookie looks yummy!!  my mind is always centered around the food


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Pumpkin fudge is at Poohs Corner.


----------



## canadadisney

It seems so real now. I have 19days to go!


----------



## where's_my_prince

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Pumpkin fudge is at Poohs Corner.





YES!!!


----------



## iKristin

Yeah last year I spent WAY too much money on snacks and food. Hoping to spend a little less on that this year....yeah right lol


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Kristin, I've got the same Baggalini as yours, except in a dull black (hard to find them up here, and found it on a BC ferry of all places). I'm going to start organizing my suitcases over the next couple of days, and try not to over pack so that I can bring more goodies back.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah that's pretty much what I'm bringing (minus the Disneyland PJ pants I haven't put in there yet). I don't bring much and just buy shirts there hehe, more room for stuff!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Well, my husband and daughter are riding Splash Mountain and DS is sleeping so I thought I'd post a quick hello. We got to see the Queen of Hearts and Mad Hatter interacting with Push earlier. We followed them from Fantasyland over to the CM entrance/exit by the Plaza, which is where Push happened to be. I got a few pics of the characters interacting with eachother. It was hilarious. At first it didn't look like the were going to stop, but then Push started poking fun of the Queen saying he noticed she shaved her beard today. It was a lot of laughs.


----------



## AmyPond

Diznygrl said:


> Love the pics, but I'm a little disappointed that the floral Mickey is plain.  Now that they got rid of the party hat and balloons, they totally could have done some Halloween horticulture there!  I loved back in '06-'07 when they had Mickey wearing a floral Halloween mask and his face was filled with mini pumpkins!



I remember that from when we were there in 2006.  It was pretty cool because you didn't notice it was pumpkins until you got closer.  I was hoping they'd do something like that again.

VictoriaandMatt - great photos!!!

Some Halloween photos were also posted in MintCrocodile's blog - http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/2010/09/halloweentime-eve.html


----------



## tksbaskets

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Well, my husband and daughter are riding Splash Mountain and DS is sleeping so I thought I'd post a quick hello. We got to see the Queen of Hearts and Mad Hatter interacting with Push earlier. We followed them from Fantasyland over to the CM entrance/exit by the Plaza, which is where Push happened to be. I got a few pics of the characters interacting with eachother. It was hilarious. At first it didn't look like the were going to stop, but then Push started poking fun of the Queen saying he noticed she shaved her beard today. It was a lot of laughs.



Live updates!!  Thanks for keeping us all in the loop.  Your pictures were really fun.  It's going to make my drive up from San Diego SO worth it next month.

TK


----------



## keahgirl8

I am NOT going to loook at the pictures...I am NOT going to look at the pictures.

*ahem* Forgive me for talking to myself, but I like to be surprised and it's so hard to keep from clicking!


----------



## tdashgirl

iKristin said:


> Oh yeah, I got the first part of my packing done today  Woohoo!! The green bag in there is my baggallini, so if you see that bag covered in buttons, it's ME!!


 I have a baggallini that I've brought to DLR the last few trips (I found it cheap at TJ Maxx and thought it was perfect to bring to the parks!) and it's the same lime green color as yours.  And I didn't even know about the lime green mickey thing until recently 



VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Pumpkin fudge is at Poohs Corner.


You are just full of good news


----------



## funatdisney

Today is the 4o day until VGC mark. 40 long days. This thread will help me get by with the reports and pictures. So keep them coming!


----------



## iKristin

In two hours I am in the 20's!!! 29 DAYS!!!


----------



## JH87

I am one month away from actually being inside DLR!!
This will be my third visit this year and I feel like I haven't gone in over 5 years how excited I am! 
I think it's because it's my first Halloweentime visit!! 

Thanks for keeping us updated everyone who's currently at DLR!


----------



## idkmybffminnie

Hi, I know im still a newb here but I just got my tickets for oct 22 and I can not wait!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Yay!  TODAY IS THE DAY!!!  

Halloween Time is officially here!!!

Can you believe that we can actually utter those words now?  After months and months of planning and wondering...IT'S HERE!!!!


I can't wait to get more live-from-the-scene reports from VictoriaAndMatt about what the crowds are like today (especially later this afternoon, when I suspect a lot of people will show up after work) and if DCA has anything in the way of decorations at all.


By the way - anyone who is on a hunt for pumpkin fudge, you can usually find it any of the candy shops in DLR, not just Pooh's Corner.  They'll have it at the Candy Palace, at Marceline's and at any other place that sells lots of candy.


----------



## funatdisney

First thing I said to myself when I woke up this morning was "It's Halloween Time!" Can't wait to see the pictures!

It is confirmed, DH and I are going on Sunday. We have a summer pass we want to convert into a Deluxe AP. Have to do it this weekend before it expires.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> First thing I said to myself when I woke up this morning was "It's Halloween Time!" Can't wait to see the pictures!
> 
> It is confirmed, DH and I are going on Sunday. We have a summer pass we want to convert into a Deluxe AP. Have to do it this weekend before it expires.



Yay!!  Have a great time!!


----------



## funatdisney

Thank you Sherry E. I will bring my camera and take lots of pictures. Not going with the kids, so I should have plenty of time to take as many as I want.


----------



## tksbaskets

funatdisney said:


> First thing I said to myself when I woke up this morning was "It's Halloween Time!" Can't wait to see the pictures!
> 
> It is confirmed, DH and I are going on Sunday. We have a summer pass we want to convert into a Deluxe AP. Have to do it this weekend before it expires.



You're going Sunday??  Lucky girl!


----------



## iKristin

HALLOWEEN TIME!!!! YAAAAAY!!!!! 29 DAYS UNTIL MY TRIP STARTS. Be there from the 18th til the 25th of October  Hope to see some Dis buddies hehe


----------



## tdashgirl




----------



## disneymum58

We'll be there from October 21 - 26.  Can't wait to see all the pics and trip reports, especially news about the MHP.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Halloween Time Characters
> 
> Halloween Time Decorations DL
> 
> Halloween Time Merchandise
> 
> Halloween Time Treats
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday



New pictures have been added to the above albums, and now I must go. I'm late, I'm late, for a very important date!


----------



## where's_my_prince

HALLOWEEN STARTS TODAY!!   

and i must tell you guys the great news i have job interview for DLR next wednesday!!!


----------



## AmyPond

According to this - http://twitpic.com/2pbas1 - 

"Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy wait time is 55mins at 9:40am and Fastpass is on track to sell out by noon"


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> HALLOWEEN STARTS TODAY!!
> 
> and i must tell you guys the great news i have job interview for DLR next wednesday!!!



CONGRATS!!! 
What position is the job for?
You must keep us updated on that!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

where's_my_prince said:


> HALLOWEEN STARTS TODAY!!
> 
> and i must tell you guys the great news i have job interview for DLR next wednesday!!!



Congrats on the interview!!!

yay for halloween!!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

thanks!
well this is going to be my first job interview ever i just graduated  HS and starting college so my three jobs i picked were busser, ticket taker, and outdoor food vendor. keepin it simple


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> thanks!
> well this is going to be my first job ever i just graduated  HS so my three jobs i picked were busser, ticket taker, and outdoor food vendor. keepin it simple



Good luck!! Any job at DLR would be great! It definitely seems like a fun place to work.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

AmyPond said:


> According to this - http://twitpic.com/2pbas1 -
> 
> "Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy wait time is 55mins at 9:40am and Fastpass is on track to sell out by noon"



hmmm... sounds like a FP super early in the day will be a target when I am there!!


----------



## mom4princesses

for Halloween time, I just cant wait to be at Disneyland.  Good luck on the job at DLR, my oldest DD wants to be one of the garbage can drummers.  That is one of her favorite things to watch at DL


----------



## gabrieltorres

We have been to DL/DCA and WDW for Halloween and have enjoyed both - similar activities, Mickey's Not so scary party, etc


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

In hurried excitement I rushed straight for DCA only to find the same thing I found before... Fall flower beds. No candy corn or anything else for that matter  in sight. I rushed through, so I may have missed something, but I'm disappointed.


----------



## ukstitch

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> In hurried excitement I rushed straight for DCA only to find the sane thing I found before... Fall flower beds. No candy corn or anything else for that matter  in sight. I rushed through, so I may have missed something, but I'm disappointed.



Shame - I seem to remember it having some nice bits when i went two years ago...


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

WCT has some fall foliage decorations. Warf area has some orange hanging lights and some fall garland.


----------



## Belle Ella

I can't believe it's finally here! And I'll be there next week!!


----------



## DLtorgo

Any reports yet of anything new added to HMH?  Al Lutz reported a rumor of some new special effect for Leota.  Can't wait for trip reports!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Costumed characters are out in full force. Haven't been able to leave main street yet. Too many photo ops lol.


----------



## farmgirljen

OOOOHHHHHH Can't wait to see pics and read TR's!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

VictoriaAndMatt it sounds like you are having an incredible time at DL. Thanks for all the great pics! Looking forward to seeing it in person in 15 days!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

You all are very welcome for the photos and info. It gives me something to do while my family goes on rides.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

55 min wait time SMGG. Current fastpass return time 9:10 pm. Warm day with a nice breeze. Crowds higher than yesterday, bit still manageable.


----------



## idkmybffminnie

<--------- this is me! so much excitement!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am so excited, I can barely contain it anymore! Only *11 *days until we leave!!!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Just saw Frolo (spelling?) and the Queen ofHearts at the villains area. The Wicked Queen and Captain Hook were out when we first got in line, but they switched. Characters change every half hour, and I know someone was wondering about Malificent. They said she won't be coming out, because she's a bit too scary.


----------



## where's_my_prince

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just saw Frolo (spelling?) and the Queen ofHearts at the villains area. The Wicked Queen and Captain Hook were out when we first got in line, but they switched. Characters change every half hour, and I know someone was wondering about Malificent. They said she won't be coming out, because she's a bit too scary.


WHAT?! 
but shes the best!!!


----------



## AmyPond

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> hmmm... sounds like a FP super early in the day will be a target when I am there!!



Yeah, that's why I'm thinking too.



VictoriaAndMatt said:


> In hurried excitement I rushed straight for DCA only to find the same thing I found before... Fall flower beds. No candy corn or anything else for that matter  in sight. I rushed through, so I may have missed something, but I'm disappointed.



I'm not surprised.  Still sucks though.  I want some Candy Corn decor!



VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Costumed characters are out in full force. Haven't been able to leave main street yet. Too many photo ops lol.



Are they in Halloween costumes?


----------



## SueTGGR

When I saw that fast pass for Space Mountain posted it got me wondering...we are driving down (5-6 hours) to go basically just to Mickey's party, but I want to make sure we get on SM this time as we did not get to go last Halloween. We have AP's so we can get into the park when we arrive but will we be looking at waiting in the long lines to go on SM during the party? Will it help if we can get our hands on a FP, if there are any available when we arrive? Will the FP's only be scheduled until the party starts? Do you see my thinking??? 
Ideas? Thoughts? 1st hand experience? We have been to the one over @ DCA but we really didn't take any time to go on rides that time. 
VictoriaAndMatt...you are amazing with keeping us updated!
Later,
Sue


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

The Evil Queen, Captain Hook, and Gideon just came back out. We were able to get photos. Mary Poppins stopped by to say hello to the villains as well.

ETA yes Amy. Mickey magician, Pluto vampire, Minnie witch, chip and Dale were both cops (one was a cop and one was a robber last time).


----------



## srauchbauer

Went to the Disney Store this morning and started getting stuff for the trip.  Yes I know you are all saying what, but the store had the cute halloween t-shirts on sale plus the plush Halloween Mickey and Minnie.  IF I get them here I have more room for other stuff in my luggage .  Also started slowly adding gift cards to the hidden stash of money.  I can't wait to start packing and getting things really rolling, only 29 more days.


----------



## where's_my_prince

srauchbauer said:


> Went to the Disney Store this morning and started getting stuff for the trip.  Yes I know you are all saying what, but the store had the cute halloween t-shirts on sale plus the plush Halloween Mickey and Minnie.  IF I get them here I have more room for other stuff in my luggage .  Also started slowly adding gift cards to the hidden stash of money.  I can't wait to start packing and getting things really rolling, only 29 more days.


the shirts were on sale? for how much?


----------



## jaylensmom

Just wanted to say that I have been stalking this thread and I can't wait to all the pictures...I'll be there on the 27th...I think I'm just starting to get excited...I still have a ton of reservations to make...


----------



## Vala

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Costumed characters are out in full force. Haven't been able to leave main street yet. Too many photo ops lol.



It *censored* to be going at the end of Halloween Time. I so can't wait.



VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just saw Frolo (spelling?) and the Queen ofHearts at the villains area. The Wicked Queen and Captain Hook were out when we first got in line, but they switched. Characters change every half hour, and I know someone was wondering about Malificent. They said she won't be coming out, because she's a bit too scary.



Are they at It's a Small World again or walking on Main Street?

I'm so glad I did drawings of Gideon and Frollo now. Phew. I got photos I took signed last year, but this year I decided to do drawings of the characters. As we had no real info about the party I just went by "you've heard someone has seem him out" and have like 120 drawings at the moment.


----------



## srauchbauer

where's_my_prince said:


> the shirts were on sale? for how much?



It looks like regular store price of 12.50 and I got them for 8.50.


----------



## dizneedoll

srauchbauer said:


> Went to the Disney Store this morning and started getting stuff for the trip.  Yes I know you are all saying what, but the store had the cute halloween t-shirts on sale plus the plush Halloween Mickey and Minnie.  *IF I get them here I have more room for other stuff in my luggage *QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I like your way of thinking!


----------



## where's_my_prince

srauchbauer said:


> It looks like regular store price of 12.50 and I got them for 8.50.



oh looks like im going shopping!


----------



## tksbaskets

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> The Evil Queen, Captain Hook, and Gideon just came back out. We were able to get photos. Mary Poppins stopped by to say hello to the villains as well.
> 
> ETA yes Amy. Mickey magician, Pluto vampire, Minnie witch, chip and Dale were both cops (one was a cop and one was a robber last time).



Thank you for the live updates and all the wonderful pictures!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Jack and Sally are out now, but we are eating dinner at French Market.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

No Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash. Asked 2 different CMs about it and neither had ever heard of it. There was also only one Jack dessert. It was a chocolate lava cake. I wasn't very impressed with it, or my dinner. Someone was asking about Mickey shaped beignets (spelling?). They have them at the Mint Juliep Bar.

ETA villains are at the photo op place by Small World again this year. They have been rotating the same ones out all day. Evil Queen, Captain Hook, Gideon, Frollo, Queen of Hearts, and now Cruella as well.


----------



## Sherry E

Is that where the gingerbread beignets are (at the Mint Julep bar)?

I'm so disappointed that they copped out on the decorations in DCA.  I think they could have done something more.  They could have put that giant candy corn photo op somewhere.  I think they really just want all the focus to be on World of Color this year.


----------



## Belle Ella

I love having knowing what characters I should be looking out for while I'm there! I am so excited to see the Villains!!!


----------



## McNic

I love that it's the first day of Halloweentime and already this thread is getting hard to keep up with! Woo hoo to every one giving us live updates! You guys rock. Only 25 days till I leave.


----------



## spacemermaid

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> No Zero's Ghostly Ghoulash. Asked 2 different CMs about it and neither had ever heard of it. There was also only one Jack dessert. It was a chocolate lava cake. I wasn't very impressed with it, or my dinner.




Awwwwww, that sucks! No Halloween/Nightmare meal? And only one Jack dessert? Those desserts are always so cool-looking, and I'd been looking forward to finally getting to try one of their Halloween meals. How disappointing. Sorry you had a lousy meal. Thanks for your live report!


----------



## funatdisney

*VictoriaAndMatt* I love your reports on character sightings and what they are dressed as.

*where's_my_prince* Good luck on your interview. Keep us posted!

*srauchbauer* $8.50 for a t-shirt?!! I have got to find the time to get to the Disney Store.


----------



## tdashgirl

where's_my_prince said:


> and i must tell you guys the great news i have job interview for DLR next wednesday!!!


Awesome!  Good luck


----------



## where's_my_prince

thanks guys!!! i'm super excited and nervous!!


----------



## funatdisney

I know this isn't a pic at DLR for Halloween Time, but I wanted to give an update on my kitten.

First, _he_ is not a she. His name is Memphis.






Isn't he cute? 

Here he is with Luna. They are still getting along great.


----------



## tksbaskets

He's very handsome! ^-^


----------



## tdashgirl

Oh, it's a "he"! 

Still pretty darn cute


----------



## funatdisney

tksbaskets said:


> He's very handsome! ^-^



We think so! He loves people and that is a good thing.



tdashgirl said:


> Oh, it's a "he"!
> 
> Still pretty darn cute



Thanks. When I took him to the Vet, she said you've got a boy! I never really bothered to look and Hubby didn't look enough


----------



## Susie*Q

funatdisney said:


> I know this isn't a pic at DLR for Halloween Time, but I wanted to give an update on my kitten.
> 
> First, _he_ is not a she. His name is Memphis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he cute?
> 
> Here he is with Luna. They are still getting along great.





Wow!  Give him green eyes and call him Jack and he would be my cat!


----------



## funatdisney

I wanted to call him Jack, but my girls refused that name. Memphis won out.


----------



## Diznygrl

Now that's a Halloween cat if I've ever seen one!

What a cutie.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aww. How I love kitties.


----------



## skiingfast

I can't seem to find this on the photopass site but on FB they announce 40% off single item online and in park single prints during the halloween parties.  It's on one of thier posts, right now at the top.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/DIsneyPhotoPass


----------



## Kayla's Mom

We are here now - today was our first full day.  Went right to SMGG this morning.  My dad, DD8 and I rode it and got FPs for later.  DD8 did not like it at all.  Way too intense for her.  The scary image at the beginning really is freaky IMO.   My dad and I used 2 of the FPs later on this evening and we gave away the other ones.

There were a ton of people there later this afternoon and evening - but still not bad wait times.  Had dinner at Cafe Orleans, were waiting to get my rewards card and AP back from our server and apparently the fire alarm was going off so they had to evacuate the restaurant.  Our server came back over w/ my cards and told us he hadn't run them yet.  People were told they didn't have to pay because of the evacuation!    Nice way to save $80.00!!

Anyway - having lots of fun and will have pictures when we are back.


----------



## iKristin

Nice lol, saved 80 bucks! I would go back and tip though


----------



## Eeee-va

Kayla's Mom said:


> Had dinner at Cafe Orleans, were waiting to get my rewards card and AP back from our server and apparently the fire alarm was going off so they had to evacuate the restaurant.  Our server came back over w/ my cards and told us he hadn't run them yet.  People were told they didn't have to pay because of the evacuation!    Nice way to save $80.00!!



That is AWESOME!  I'm glad you're having a great time!


----------



## Sydneymum

We are a family of 4 arriving from Oz and have tickets to MHP on 1st October.....so VERY excited, however can someone explain to me what we have to do to "trick or treat"? as we dont have Halloween downunder. Do we just walk around and collect candy or do you actually have to do something???Sorry to sound dumb........11 days to go


----------



## BELLEDOZER

No questions are dumb ones. With the MHP party there are trick or treat stations throughout the park, and you to each one, and they give you candy. You can say "trick or treat" just for the fun of it. I had a friend of mine in Aussieland that up until a couple of years ago turned her house into the house of "Horrors", and had all her childrens friends get candy at her place at Halloweentime. Normally for the holiday in general kids dress up and go door to door on Halloween night calling out "Trick or Treat". Our neighbourhood has alot of kids, so we can expect anywhere from 40-50 kids on Halloween night. Houses that have carved pumpkins and their porch light on is a sign that trick or treaters are welcome to stop by. The malls where I live have trick or treat events, but have found them way too crowded. Many adults will have parties as well. Hope that this explains things a bit. It's a very popular holiday here, and in the USA. Have a a great day!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Halloween Time Characters

Halloween Time Decorations DL

Halloween Time Decorations DCA

Halloween Time Merchandise

Halloween Time Treats

Halloween Time Crowds 4:00 Crowds in New Orleans Square and right outside HMH, by fireworks time it was like we were in a sardine can.

Dia de Los Muertos

Woody's Round-Up

All linked albums have either new pictures, or are new albums. I'm sorry I'm not replying to everyone individually. I'm trying to quickly get info out there during downtime. I am reading everyone though, and will reply when we get back. I got a sunburn on my chest yesterday. It was pretty warm. Not hot, not humid, and last night was the first night I had to put on a light jacket.


----------



## JH87

Thanks for keeping up updated!! Those pics of NOS crowds look just like when I was there back in august, around the same time of day also....so i guess i'm already prepared for heavy crowds when i go next month!
LOVE the character pics!!! Actually I love ALL the pics! Your family is so cute!
Have fun!


----------



## iKristin

Thanks for the photos!! Is the Jack light up balloon a mylar balloon??


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

iKristin said:


> Thanks for the photos!! Is the Jack light up balloon a mylar balloon??



It's like the Mickey head balloons that light up but it's just one. I don't know if that makes sense. It's not Mylar.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

JH87 said:


> Thanks for keeping up updated!! Those pics of NOS crowds look just like when I was there back in august, around the same time of day also....so i guess i'm already prepared for heavy crowds when i go next month!
> LOVE the character pics!!! Actually I love ALL the pics! Your family is so cute!
> Have fun!



You're welcome! And thank you for the comments on my family/pictures. The crowds were still manageable, but definitely not light like they were Wednesday and Thursday. The fireworks crowds were insane. Felt like it was as packed as it was for Screams last year, only there was no Halloween screams. Some people definitely are still misinformed on the fireworks situation. I heard a guy telling another guest there was going to be a witch flying with tinkerbell and such. I think people were still hoping for Halloween fireworks.


----------



## iKristin

Oh ok, it looked mylar in the photo that's why I was curious lol


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Parking lot is one row full. By far the emptiest it's been the whole trip.


----------



## JH87

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Parking lot is one row full. By far the emptiest it's been the whole trip.



Maybe an indicator of lower crowds for you? Or, maybe people are just too lazy to get up early on Saturday


----------



## McNic

VictoriaandMatt- thanks so much for the photos! I think I might have to set a budget for myself with all that cute merchandise. I want it all!

Enjoy the rest of your trip and thanks for keeping us updated. Very much appreciated.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

JH87 said:


> Maybe an indicator of lower crowds for you? Or, maybe people are just too lazy to get up early on Saturday



Lol no such luck. Park is just as crowded as yesterday morning. Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I am so enjoying your pictures, VictoriaAndMatt!  Thank you!   I found a must-have for me...the lanterns with the Mickey Heads and spiderwebby look.  Love them!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sent husband for FP to HMH. There was only a 10 min wait he said, but we have breakfast ps at CC. We were actually 25 min early for PS, but they sat us within 5 min. There is a long line of walk ups waiting. I've told people before, PS do pay off. FP return time 10:10-11:10 AM.

BTW Alice and Mad Hatter were at the entrance to the park this morning, and Pinocchio was at the beginning of Main Street. They were all dressed normally and signing autographs. I haven't seen Pinocchio out before.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> You're welcome! And thank you for the comments on my family/pictures. The crowds were still manageable, but definitely not light like they were Wednesday and Thursday. The fireworks crowds were insane. Felt like it was as packed as it was for Screams last year, only there was no Halloween screams. Some people definitely are still misinformed on the fireworks situation. I heard a guy telling another guest there was going to be a witch flying with tinkerbell and such. I think people were still hoping for Halloween fireworks.



Is there a place to stake out a spot for the fireworks where you can be seated and still have a great view, even if you have to camp out early?  I don't mind sitting and doing some people watching at all, especially if I don't have to sit on the cement to do so.  When we waited in front of the castle last May, I almost had a "help, I've fallen and can't get up moment" after sitting on the cement curb for so long.


----------



## tdashgirl

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Sent husband for FP to HMH. There was only a 10 min wait he said, but we have breakfast ps at CC. We were actually 25 min early for PS, but they sat us within 5 min. There is a long line of walk ups waiting. I've told people before, PS do pay off. FP return time 10:10-11:10 AM.


I think a lot of locals don't make PS - thus a lot of walk-ups.  Works out great for those of us who do make PS   So glad I made a few for our trip  I'm wondering how busy the parks will be for Halloween time M-Th though   I'm thinking F-Sun will still be the busiest due to local traffic for Halloween.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

One more question, if we go the TOT party, and if we are there earlier in the day, and if we manage to snag some Fastpasses, would we be able to use them the night of the party?  At WDW, FP lines were not open during the party.  Or would Fastpasses even be necessary?  Not sure how many tickets they sell to the TOT party at DL or how heavy crowds are.


----------



## Califgirl

As I recall, they don't accept FP's for the Halloween Party.  It's generally a smaller crowd, so the waits aren't very long. (YMMV)


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

RweTHEREyet said:


> Is there a place to stake out a spot for the fireworks where you can be seated and still have a great view, even if you have to camp out early?  I don't mind sitting and doing some people watching at all, especially if I don't have to sit on the cement to do so.  When we waited in front of the castle last May, I almost had a "help, I've fallen and can't get up moment" after sitting on the cement curb for so long.



We got a bench last night. We headed over at about 7:20. Our bench was on the right side of the hub, and the right side. Our view was blocked by some trees, but it was good enough for us. If you got the benches on the left side of the right side of the hub the view would have been great. They were already gone though, and there are also benches in front of the castle that were gone by 6:30.


----------



## barefootmomma

tdashgirl said:


> I* think a lot of locals don't make PS - thus a lot of walk-ups. * Works out great for those of us who do make PS   So glad I made a few for our trip  I'm wondering how busy the parks will be for Halloween time M-Th though   I'm thinking F-Sun will still be the busiest due to local traffic for Halloween.



Very true. The only time I've ever made a PS is for a character meal. Otherwise, we're walk-ups all the way because we never decide on what to eat until we're hungry.


----------



## barefootmomma

RweTHEREyet said:


> One more question, if we go the TOT party, and if we are there earlier in the day, and if we manage to snag some Fastpasses, would we be able to use them the night of the party?  At WDW, FP lines were not open during the party.  Or would Fastpasses even be necessary?  Not sure how many tickets they sell to the TOT party at DL or how heavy crowds are.



The crowds in DCA for the party weren't bad at all, I'll be curious to see how they change now that it's being held in Disneyland. Hopefully not too drastically. With people being spread out doing other activities as well, I imagine that ride lines will be fairly quick even if there is a decent amount of people.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Space mountain closed temporarily.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

SMGG back open. 25 min wait. HMH definitely has some new changes that add to the theming even more. Love the change in the stretching room. I don't want to give anything away. One thing was missing, and made me unhappy... No gingerbread smells. The gingerbread centerpiece was very cool though.


----------



## tdashgirl

No gingerbread smell???  BOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks VictoriaAndMatt for the crowd updates. I am going tomorrow and I know it will be bad, but it is nice to know how bad. We are leaving at 6am to arrive at the gates at 8am in the morning. I know that it is Magic Morning hours, but it is still good to go on a Sunday morning right when they open. In my experience. it doesn't really get bad until 11am. Although. the first weekend of Halloween Time is always bad. We only want to ride HMH and SMGG. The rest of the time I will take pictures and enjoy my DH company


----------



## katrina88

How are the crowds usually the second weekend of Halloween Time? I'm hoping most people probably either go the first weekend or wait for MHP to start right?  here's hoping!!!!!


----------



## Sydneymum

Can someone out there explain to me what PS is????Sorry, I am still a Newbie from Downunder.......


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'll try to take the mystery away for you. PS is I think short for Private Seating. All of the table service restaurants you have to make reservations at least 30 days in advance of arrival. You make the reservations 30 days from the day that you want to visit the restaurant. Character meals (such as Goofy's Kitchen, Minnie's Breakfast, etc) require that you reserve your seating 60 days in advance. So when I want to book a surprise Character Brekki for the family in Feb, I would have to book it in Dec approx 60 days from the date I want to book it for.. All you are doing when you call the Disney Dining number is reserving your place at the restaurant of your choice. NO money exchanges hands until you are actually at the restaurant or Character Breakfast. Things like WOC picnic meals, F! desert packages are paid in full using your CC either online or calling Disney Dining. I know I'm long winded, but this basically explains it.


----------



## mmmears

Sydneymum said:


> Can someone out there explain to me what PS is????Sorry, I am still a Newbie from Downunder.......



In this case, I believe the poster was referring to a Priority Seating, or a restaurant reservation.  You can make reservations for the sit-down restaurants 60 days in advance.  It's helpful if you don't want to be waiting for a table, but some people prefer to eat when they are hungry and choose the place to eat at that time.

We've found that, with our PS, we can bypass the big line at Carnation Cafe and get to out table quickly and easily.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sydneymum

Oh thanks y'all...(that is how you say it in the US?)....I get it now...........


----------



## tksbaskets

mmmears said:


> In this case, I believe the poster was referring to a Priority Seating, or a restaurant reservation.  You can make reservations for the sit-down restaurants 60 days in advance.  It's helpful if you don't want to be waiting for a table, but some people prefer to eat when they are hungry and choose the place to eat at that time.
> 
> We've found that, with our PS, we can bypass the big line at Carnation Cafe and get to out table quickly and easily.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Hi,
We make a PS 'reservation' each day.  This is then our time to sit and re-group.  We travel at peak times and find we too by-pass many long lines.  We plan our other eating around this (light breakfast if we have PS for lunch, etc.)

My family is hungry whenever we have reservation   On occasion we have called to cancel a reservation or swapped.  See - we're flexible!  Here is our PS list for our Holiday trip last year:


----------



## Sherry E

Let me demystify the "PS" situation a little further and in more detail.

Priority Seating (or PS, for short) is what it _used_ to be called.  It is now called (by Disney Dining) "Reservations."  That is the new, official name for it (I can't recall when exactly DLR switched from PS to "reservation," but it was in the last 12 months, I think.

The trouble with these "reservations" is that they don't work like actual reservations work at any (non-Disney) restaurant.  In other words, there are no tables being held in anyone's name or kept empty until a party arrives.  It basically IS still a 'priority seating' system...that is referred to as a reservation!!  

The advantage of a PS/Reservation is that you will get seated before the people who do not have a Reservation....most of the time.  If you arrive at Carnation Cafe with a reservation for 4 people, for example, and there happens to be a party of only 2 people who walk up without a reservation and a table for 2 is available, then the party of 2 without the reservation will get seated before you get seated, even though you have the reservation.  They basically have to fill the tables and so if they have to pull from the walk-ups without reservations to fill certain tables, they will.  I have seen it happen.

But most of the time, those who have the reservations will be seated before those without them.  For a place like Carnation Cafe, I strongly recommend that you make a reservation because there is limited seating available and the line of people waiting for tables builds fast.  You could be waiting for 45 minutes for a table if you don't have a reservation.  Also, Rainforest Cafe is a good place to make a reservation as well (they have a separate phone number for that) - they get very busy at dinner time.  And ESPN Zone is another place where I would recommend a reservation/PS.

The character meals are hit or miss.  It is advised that you make a reservation for them because you could be waiting a long time, but honestly, I've done the meals with reservations and without them, and we always seem to wait about 5 minutes to be seated either way.

The only restaurant in all of DLR that actually requires that you have a reservation is Blue Bayou.  However, people reported that they have walked up to BB and gotten tables, but generally Blue Bayou is so busy and packed with people that they require the reservation.

You can make your reservation as early as 60 days out, but it is not necessary.  It may be useful to just have that part of the planning out of the way, but if you don't make a reservation until 30 days out, or 20 days out, or 10 - it will still be fine.  The dining situation is handled much more casually at DLR than it is at WDW.


----------



## JH87

I took  a trip to San Francisco today and saw lots of HalloweenTime billboards, and ads on benches etc.
It made me so happy


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Went for a few hours this morning. Not very crowded. We left by 2pm though. Here is a shot from HM.


----------



## tdashgirl

Nice shot Roger


----------



## All American

Sydneymum said:


> Can someone out there explain to me what PS is????Sorry, I am still a Newbie from Downunder.......



Ask away!  And don't worry about it.  It will make your trip much easier if you know the lingo.  My mother-in-law likes to tell the story about the time she was on a trip in Australia and they needed what we call a "cooler".  She and her group wasted a lot of time trying to find someone who could help them find a cooler.  One of the locals finally figured out that they wanted a "chilly bin".  If she had only known, she would have been spared a headache and saved some time.  So, if you don't know, ask.  People on this board have been so helpful in answering my questions and it's easy to find someone to explain Disney-speak.


----------



## barefootmomma

Awesome shot Roger!! I can't wait to see more of your Halloween photos.


----------



## Sydneymum

Awwwwww, thanks AllAmerican DisVeteran. Group Hug


----------



## Diznygrl

NO gingerbread smell??  Say it ain't so!  Hopefully they just don't have it working yet?


----------



## ukstitch

> The only restaurant in all of DLR that actually requires that you have a reservation is Blue Bayou. However, people reported that they have walked up to BB and gotten tables, but generally Blue Bayou is so busy and packed with people that they require the reservation.



I have to admit I'm one of those people who've managed to eat at Blue Bayou without a reservation.

Having said that, I was clearly lucky... Shortly after I got there and was seated in the waiting area, they started turning people away and telling them to try again later in the day.


----------



## Bert Chimneysweep

this is getting me excited about our trip to Los Angeles for Halloween next year can't wait

and it is also helpful to learn some tips as well


----------



## Aladdin + Abu

Thanks for the photos, VaM,  

Loved seeing some of the merchandise, as well as the villains.  Looks like they have made a home again in the Small World parade viewing area, again. We don't see Gideon very often!  That's a rare catch!  (too bad someone didn't comb him, before he made his appearance.)


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

Alright, you guys talk too much for me to be able to keep track.  So. IDK what pics have already been posted, but we went for a few hours yesterday. Here are pics of treats, merchandise and decorations. 

Witch Minnie





The BIG Mickey Pumpkin





Dale dressed as a cop





The new popcorn buckets. OMG!!!!!!!!! $9.50





The smaller paper popcorn buckets





Wait time for HMH. It really only took about 15 minutes!!





HMH


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

The Halloween Tree










Halloween Desserts at The Plaza





Not really sure what was in here. 















Halloween day time balloons. $7 (The night time ones that light up inside were huge and white with Jack Skellington's face on it. IDK what I was thinking, but I didn't get a pic!!)





More Halloween Treats















Light up ghost necklaces





Mickey and Minnie in their Halloween costumes. You can also purchase this Witch Minnie costume in kid sizes. Of course, I didn't get a picture of that either! 










"Runaway Brain" Mickey Ears...including bolts on the side. 





Lanterns, a Mickey pumpkin with a black sparkly pipe cleaner type tree coming out of the top and coffee mugs.





Placemat





Not-so-sturdy Spatula





Antenna Toppers





Halloween Garland





Main Street at night. 











That's all, folks!​


----------



## farmgirljen

WOW! I am not sure what that desert in the cup was, but if the cup comes with it I would have to get one! It looked good- maybe it was like Pumpkin Mousse or something...that pumpkin pie sure looked yummy!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Thanks EnchantedPlayroom for all the great Halloween pic! As for the pic of the desert in the pumpkin cup...I'd be willing to buy it just to get the cup. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tdashgirl

Awesome photos, EnchantedPlayroom! Did you get a popcorn bucket?


----------



## tksbaskets

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Halloween day time balloons. $7 (The night time ones that light up inside were huge and white with Jack Skellington's face on it. IDK what I was thinking, but I didn't get a pic!!)
> 
> 
> ​



WOW these were wonderful!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## A Small World

Wow thanks for those photos - Im getting so excited about my trip now, It will be worth the 11 hr flight to get there just to see Walts original park 


less than 5 weeks now


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

tdashgirl said:


> Nice shot Roger





barefootmomma said:


> Awesome shot Roger!! I can't wait to see more of your Halloween photos.



Thank you

Here are some more but we did not really get to many areas of the park.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

I love your photos Roger! You are a great photographer. Do you mind sharing what settings you used inside HMH? I wasn't able to get any good shots inside the ride.


----------



## tdashgirl

Seriously, those shots inside the HM look like DLR promo photos - I mean that as a compliment 

Where is that adorable Mickey/Minnie scene located?


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I love your photos Roger! You are a great photographer. Do you mind sharing what settings you used inside HMH? I wasn't able to get any good shots inside the ride.



Thank you very much. All of the shots from inside HMH were shot at f/1.4, speed anywhere between 1/30-1/100 sec and ISO 3200-6400. I usually use spot metering as well. It is not easy getting shots inside there and for 10-20 shots you take you might get 1-2 keepers.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

tdashgirl said:


> Seriously, those shots inside the HM look like DLR promo photos - I mean that as a compliment
> 
> Where is that adorable Mickey/Minnie scene located?



Thank you again. Mickey/Minnie are located on the tram ride back to the Mickey & Friends parking lot. Here is wider shot but I really don't like it.


----------



## Dobby

Those are gorgeous photos!!  Thanks so much for sharing them; my excitement for the trip has reached new levels


----------



## tksbaskets

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Thank you again. Mickey/Minnie are located on the tram ride back to the Mickey & Friends parking lot. Here is wider shot but I really don't like it.



Makes me want to take the tram!  This scene is adorable!


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

OMG!!!  I am dying here!!!  So freaking excited now!!  We last went during Halloween so long ago (2007), I don't think they had nearly all this stuff... I want to say it was the 1st year of the MHP, maybe the second... 

2.5 more weeks for me!!


----------



## keahgirl8

On a sort of related note, I went to Walgreen's yesterday and found a pink sparkly light-up pumpkin with Cinderella cut out in it!


----------



## tdashgirl

tksbaskets said:


> Makes me want to take the tram!  This scene is adorable!


I know, right? 



keahgirl8 said:


> On a sort of related note, I went to Walgreen's yesterday and found a pink sparkly light-up pumpkin with Cinderella cut out in it!


Walgreens has some SUPER cute disney decorations.  I resisted buying any though ... the cheapskate in me is hoping they'll still have some on Nov.1st and I can buy them on clearance for next year


----------



## keahgirl8

I collect Cinderella things, so I had to get the pumpkin!


----------



## tdashgirl

keahgirl8 said:


> I collect Cinderella things, so I had to get the pumpkin!


of course   I admit, if I had seen something I absolutely had to have, I would have bought it


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I absolutely have to get one of those Ghost Mickey popcorn buckets!!! It's so cute!


----------



## barefootmomma

The fam just planned a day trip that falls in the next 2 weeks. I couldn't be more excited!! Thank you everyone for posting such amazing photos of everything thus far! 

EnchantedPlayroom, your photos just helped make my shopping list.  Thank you for taking the time to get all of them and post em up!! 

Love the HMH shots Roger! Especially Oogie at the end.  The Fire Dept bokeh is ridiculous too, love that. I'm getting ready to buy my first prime, the 50 1.8 and I'm so stoked to see what it can do.


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!!  I was so excited to wake up, log on and see what you all were up to this morning - only to find we had all new photos from EnchantedPlayroom!!  I love seeing the colors - this thread (and Part 2, when I start it) needs colors!!

Thank you so much, EnchantedPlayroom and Roger, for your excellent contributions.  I agree - those inside-HMH photos from Roger are perfect.  Brochure-worthy!!  

I should point out, too - I think that tram scene that Roger got is so rarely seen by us here in photos because it's hard to get a good photo of it.  I had seen photos of it before last year, so when my friends and I went last year and got on the tram, we passed right by the darn scene but it was next to impossible to get a good shot of it from the seat I was in and with the P&S camera I had.  It's much better suited for a DSLR or something with a very, very fast shutter speed.  And you kind of have to be sitting in the right place on the tram to catch it as well.

The only other option is to walk the tram route and take the photos that way.  But I kinda wish they would move that Halloween scene to inside one of the parks because I bet a lot of people miss it completely!!


EnchantedPlayroom knocked it out of the park with her fabulous photos of the merchandise as well!!  Love that ghost Mickey popcorn bucket thingy!!  And, might I add.

Don't worry about posting things that have already been posted or that we've seen!  It's inevitable that there will be repeats of photos, but we don't mind!!  We want to see all the photos!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

thanks every for all the AMAZING photos i didnt know it was possible, but now im even more excited to go!!

i love when disneyland has all those festive fall colors its so comforting and it warms your heart!


----------



## Bella_Tink

I've never been to Disneyland during Halloween time. My husband just told me last night that he was thinking about taking our daughter there for Halloween. I have to show him those pictures..hopefully he will change his thinking about to definitely going!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Just an example of disney's attention to detail. The Disneyland marching band is performing, and even the stripes on their uniforms have spiderwebs.

Eta photo


----------



## Belle Ella

Man, Roger, your HMH shots are making me really wish I could go out and get a new lens before I leave. Maybe if I hadn't wound up with a whole butt load of car repairs it would have been a possibility. Sigh.

Your photos are amazing as always!


----------



## tdashgirl

Nice catch, VictoriaAndMatt


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

barefootmomma said:


> The fam just planned a day trip that falls in the next 2 weeks. I couldn't be more excited!! Thank you everyone for posting such amazing photos of everything thus far!
> 
> Love the HMH shots Roger! Especially Oogie at the end.  The Fire Dept bokeh is ridiculous too, love that. I'm getting ready to buy my first prime, the 50 1.8 and I'm so stoked to see what it can do.


Congrats on the upcoming trip  You will have a lot of fun exploring with a f/1.8. It will open a lot of creative doors. 



Sherry E said:


> Thank you so much, EnchantedPlayroom and Roger, for your excellent contributions.  I agree - those inside-HMH photos from Roger are perfect.  Brochure-worthy!!
> 
> I should point out, too - I think that tram scene that Roger got is so rarely seen by us here in photos because it's hard to get a good photo of it.  I had seen photos of it before last year, so when my friends and I went last year and got on the tram, we passed right by the darn scene but it was next to impossible to get a good shot of it from the seat I was in and with the P&S camera I had.  It's much better suited for a DSLR or something with a very, very fast shutter speed.  And you kind of have to be sitting in the right place on the tram to catch it as well.
> 
> The only other option is to walk the tram route and take the photos that way.  But I kinda wish they would move that Halloween scene to inside one of the parks because I bet a lot of people miss it completely!!



Thank you very much Sherry. The best place to take pictures of the Mickey and Minnie Halloween scene is not from the tram (though I am usually prepared for the shot) is to go up to the Daisy level (2nd floor) of the parking structure and walk over (50 ft) to the stair well. If you walk down to the next landing you are only 100ft away and directly above it. 



Belle Ella said:


> Man, Roger, your HMH shots are making me really wish I could go out and get a new lens before I leave. Maybe if I hadn't wound up with a whole butt load of car repairs it would have been a possibility. Sigh.
> 
> Your photos are amazing as always!



Thank you again.. Haunted Mansion is one of the few place that equipment really makes a difference. I personally have a terrible time in there trying to get any usable shots. The good news is that the holiday overlay is a little bit better lite than the usual scenes.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

O.K., have officially bought in that we need to attend and I purchased our Halloween Party tickets this morning and have printed them out.  One thing I noticed is that at DCA it was known as the trick or Treat party but now that it is in DL, it is Mickey's Halloween Party.

And while I have been following this thread, I haven't paid the closest attention to anything but the pictures.      Is there anywhere to eat dinner where the characters are in Halloween costumes?  To me that just adds to the evening.  If there is more than one location, is there one I should choose over the other?


----------



## where's_my_prince

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just an example of disney's attention to detail. The Disneyland marching band is performing, and even the stripes on their uniforms have spiderwebs.
> 
> Eta photo



makes me wish i could play an instrument so i can be in their band so i can wear that outfit


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just an example of disney's attention to detail. The Disneyland marching band is performing, and even the stripes on their uniforms have spiderwebs.
> 
> Eta photo



VictoriaAndMatt - Again. hats off to you!

You've been a fantastic 'correspondent' on the scene, reporting back to us with all the scoop on crowds, merchandise, treats, decorations, timely photos, etc.  I even showed 2 of my friends (non-DISboard friends) your specific Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise album (they both love NBC) and they flipped out over all the stuff and are now trying to get me to nab them some of those NBC knick-knacks when I go.  Either that or they will be calling DelivEars to place an order!!

But, as if you haven't already given us a wonderful rundown of everything you have seen at DLR this week, now you have posted a photo of something that I can honestly say is the very first of its kind that we have seen in this entire thread - and that is the band costume with the spider webs on it!!  That is truly an aspect of HalloweenTime that has not been seen in this thread at all, and perhaps not seen by anyone, period!! Good job!!




GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> ....Thank you very much Sherry. The best place to take pictures of the Mickey and Minnie Halloween scene is not from the tram (though I am usually prepared for the shot) is to go up to the Daisy level (2nd floor) of the parking structure and walk over (50 ft) to the stair well. If you walk down to the next landing you are only 100ft away and directly above it....



Roger - that's a great tip about where to best capture that tram-path Halloween scene!!  Daisy level, walk to stairwell and down to next landing.  I think the tram is too tricky a situation for many people to get a good, clear shot of that display.  This is why we rarely see photos of it.  But I bet a whole lot of folks will be taking your advice and going to the Daisy level of the parking structure now!!




RweTHEREyet said:


> O.K., have officially bought in that we needed to attend and I purchased our Halloween Party tickets this morning and have printed them out.  One thing I noticed is that at DCA it was known as the trick or Treat party but now that it is in DL, it is Mickey's Halloween Party.
> 
> And while I have been following this thread, I haven't paid the closest attention to anything but the pictures.      Is there anywhere to eat dinner where the characters are in Halloween costumes?  To me that just adds to the evening.  If there is more than one location, is there one I should choose over the other?



Aha!  So you bought the ticket, RweTHEREyet!!  Yes, the party has taken on different names over the years.  A few years ago it was called "Mickey's Halloween Treat."  Then the name changed to Mickey's Trick or Treat Party (which we refer to as MTOTP or TOTP).  And now it's Mickey's Halloween Party (MHP).  Who knows what it will be next year!!

There is nowhere that I am aware of where you can dine with characters in Halloween costumes throughout the season in general.  I have never been to DLR on the actual day of Halloween, however, so I wonder if characters at the character meals dress up in costume on the actual holiday?  Of course, characters in Halloween costumes are hanging around Main Street all season long, but I don't think they put on costumes at the character meals unless it's on Halloween.



where's_my_prince said:


> makes me wish i could play an instrument so i can be in their band so i can wear that outfit



where's_my_prince - be sure to stop at Farmers Market for one of those peanut butter cup cupcakes (and other yummy food) the next time you pass through this area of town!!


----------



## JH87

Thanks for the amazing pictures EnchantedPlayroom!!
I REALLY wanna meet witch Minnie!! She's adorable!! 
All these pics are making me sooooo excited!!! Like, i don't believe in a little less than a month I will be seeing that stuff in person!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Just had the gingerbread benigets at CO. Yummy!


----------



## tdashgirl

Yes! 1st sighting of the gingerbread beignets!


----------



## AmyPond

Are thos filled with anything or are they just dough?  They look good!  (Unless there is a filling.  I hate fillings.)


----------



## tksbaskets

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just had the gingerbread benigets at CO. Yummy!



Drooling here in Michigan.....


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> where's_my_prince - be sure to stop at Farmers Market for one of those peanut butter cup cupcakes (and other yummy food) the next time you pass through this area of town!!


 oh trust me i plan to!! its embedded in my mind


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

tdashgirl said:


> Awesome photos, EnchantedPlayroom! Did you get a popcorn bucket?



Oh yes.  I NEEDED it. It was $9.50. We noticed that a lot of the popcorn vendors were not offering the Mickey Ghost buckets. People were stopping us EVERYWHERE asking where we got ours. We got it from the very first popcorn man that you'll find on Main Street near the train station/fire depot.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just had the gingerbread benigets at CO. Yummy!



Oh wow!  And yet again, VictoriaAndMatt, showing us something we have never seen on this thread before!!  I repeat my  from earlier!!  This is our very first gingerbread beignet photo - ever!!

Between the fantastic photos from VictoriaAndMatt, EnchantedPlayroom and Roger, I think we are all bursting at the seams to get to DLR!!



where's_my_prince said:


> oh trust me i plan to!! its embedded in my mind



Remember that specific cupcake in particular is at Breadworks - but you may get sidetracked with all the other bake shops and treat places along the way to Breadworks.  Do you like down home New Orleans cooking?  The Gumbo Pot is very popular!!  BBQ?  Can't miss Bryan's Pit BBQ!!  There is so much food everywhere.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm actually going to be there in only a couple of days. I really can hardly stand the excitment! AHHH!


----------



## mom4princesses

Wow I have missed a lot of great pictures.  Had the girls birthday party yesterday and then got called into work (usually I would have not wanted to but with call back at time and a half its just more spending money for Disney) today so I just got on for the first time in like 12 hrs.  Happy to see all the great pictures from everyone thanks and can't wait until it's my turn!


----------



## where's_my_prince

Sherry E said:


> Remember that specific cupcake in particular is at Breadworks - but you may get sidetracked with all the other bake shops and treat places along the way to Breadworks.  Do you like down home New Orleans cooking?  The Gumbo Pot is very popular!!  BBQ?  Can't miss Bryan's Pit BBQ!!  There is so much food everywhere.



oh ill probably browse the other bakeries and pick up some more goodies you posted. oh i saw that!! you can obviously tell i LOVE princess and the frog so i love all new orleans style food!!

i seriously cant wait to go!!!


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

I went to Disneyland yesterday... it was great.  I am going to post randomly so I can get 10 posts and share my pictures.  Please bear with me.


----------



## JH87

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just had the gingerbread benigets at CO. Yummy!



YUM.
Disney fans are the best  thanks for sharing all your amazing pics/crowd reports/fast pass reports/etc



Gma2aPrincess said:


> I went to Disneyland yesterday... it was great.  I am going to post randomly so I can get 10 posts and share my pictures.  Please bear with me.


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

# 2 of randomness..


----------



## barefootmomma

A trip to CO is a must on this next trip now! Those look so delicious.


----------



## where's_my_prince

yup i'm seriously contemplating  now making reservations to CO, ive never been and now seriously want to go for the sake of the beignets and gumbo crepe!


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

#3 of randomness


----------



## JH87

Did CO ever used to serve breakfast? I could have sworn I ate breakfrast there TWICE a few years ago? It was sooo yummy and my whole family was upset that we couldn't 'find' where we ate such an amazing breaksfast before?


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

#4 of randomness...


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

#5   1/2 way there!


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

#6    Please bear with me...


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

#7 Getting closer...


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

#8 ....


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

#9 ....  Almost there!!!


----------



## barefootmomma

where's_my_prince said:


> yup i'm seriously contemplating  now making reservations to CO, ive never been and now seriously want to go for the sake of the beignets and gumbo crepe!



I have always had such great service and food there! It's definitely worth trying.


----------



## iKristin

27 days until my trip  HALLOWEEEEEEEEN!!! When's the first Halloween party??


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

Finally!!! OK... hopefully next I can post a picture...


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

They aren't filled withanything. Served withan eggnog dipping sauce and I think the berry jelly they serve with the monte cristo. Not sure since I was all over the eggnog one. 

PP I don't think CO has ever served breakfast, but our breakfast at Carnation Cafe was hands down our favorite meal of the entire trip.

And you all are welcome! Ive learned so much from everyone on this board, I'm glad I can contribute.


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

Jack Skellington Light Up Balloons @ Disneyland Park!

Don't mind the date on the pictures... I don't know how to reset it LOL!


----------



## mmmears

Suddenly I am SO glad that I switched our BB reservation over to CO!!!


----------



## iKristin

I wonder if I pull the plug from the Jack balloon how small it'll shrink to? I wanna put it in my scrapbook


----------



## RweTHEREyet

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just had the gingerbread benigets at CO. Yummy!



I am guessing the CO means Cafe' Orleans?  This DL newbie doesn't know all the anacronyms yet, sorry.  

And I am wondering what the two dipping sauces are?


----------



## barefootmomma

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> They aren't filled withanything. Served withan eggnog dipping sauce and I think the berry jelly they serve with the monte cristo. Not sure since I was all over the eggnog one.
> 
> PP I don't think CO has ever served breakfast, but our breakfast at Carnation Cafe was hands down our favorite meal of the entire trip.
> 
> And you all are welcome! Ive learned so much from everyone on this board, I'm glad I can contribute.



It does look like the same berry puree. I was wondering what the white sauce was, thanks!


----------



## tksbaskets

EnchantedPlayroom said:


> Oh yes.  I NEEDED it. It was $9.50. We noticed that a lot of the popcorn vendors were not offering the Mickey Ghost buckets. People were stopping us EVERYWHERE asking where we got ours. We got it from the very first popcorn man that you'll find on Main Street near the train station/fire depot.



I'm going to have to have a pretty empty suitcase for my trip to DL to take my Halloween goodies home!  Thanks for the tip on where to find the ADORABLE bucket!


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

iKristin said:


> I wonder if I pull the plug from the Jack balloon how small it'll shrink to? I wanna put it in my scrapbook



Have you DEinflated a Mickey one before?  I have several deflated ones and they are 7 inches long from ear to the mouth piece, so it should fit nicely on a 12x12 page.


----------



## JH87

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> They aren't filled withanything. Served withan eggnog dipping sauce and I think the berry jelly they serve with the monte cristo. Not sure since I was all over the eggnog one.
> 
> PP I don't think CO has ever served breakfast, but our breakfast at Carnation Cafe was hands down our favorite meal of the entire trip.
> 
> And you all are welcome! Ive learned so much from everyone on this board, I'm glad I can contribute.



hmmm, i really wonder where we were then? it was in NOS....and it was outside table service.
I remember they had this egg white scramble with all sorts of bell peppers and some other veggies (my fave!) and amazing mickey waffles!! thats all i remember cuz thats the 2 things i ordered! and i got this POTC coin thing with the meal because the 3rd film had just come out.
I checked all the places in DL that serve breakfast and couldn't find that egg white thing ANYWHERE  I feel like i have lost my mind!
We did have breakfast this past trip at CC and I was pleased, but missed my egg white meal


----------



## RweTHEREyet

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> They aren't filled withanything. Served withan eggnog dipping sauce and I think the berry jelly they serve with the monte cristo. Not sure since I was all over the eggnog one.
> 
> PP I don't think CO has ever served breakfast, but our breakfast at Carnation Cafe was hands down our favorite meal of the entire trip.
> 
> And you all are welcome! Ive learned so much from everyone on this board, I'm glad I can contribute.



Found the answer to the dipping sauce, thanks.  

Anxious to know now what was so good for breakfast at Carnation Cafe.


----------



## tksbaskets

Gma2aPrincess said:


> I went to Disneyland yesterday... it was great.  I am going to post randomly so I can get 10 posts and share my pictures.  Please bear with me.



We'll help....just reply!  Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## tksbaskets

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> They aren't filled withanything. Served withan eggnog dipping sauce and I think the berry jelly they serve with the monte cristo. Not sure since I was all over the eggnog one.
> 
> PP I don't think CO has ever served breakfast, but our breakfast at Carnation Cafe was hands down our favorite meal of the entire trip.
> 
> And you all are welcome! Ive learned so much from everyone on this board, I'm glad I can contribute.



I wish we could just get these as a 'take out'!


----------



## iKristin

Oh okay cool! Good to know...I'm gonna buy one of each to have during my trip then to deflate and take home for my scrapbook


----------



## tksbaskets

Gma2aPrincess said:


> Have you DEinflated a Mickey one before?  I have several deflated ones and they are 7 inches long from ear to the mouth piece, so it should fit nicely on a 12x12 page.



Just wanted to let you know I loved your balloon picture!  Very artsy.


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

tksbaskets said:


> We'll help....just reply!  Can't wait to see your pictures!



Thanks for bearing with me.... 
Did you see them?


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

You guys do know that the "light-up" balloons do not last very long right?
The Mickey Head shaped ones that have the clear vinyl cover last 2 to 3 months... 
While the light up ones deflate with-in 24 - 48 hours!


----------



## Gma2aPrincess

tksbaskets said:


> Just wanted to let you know I loved your balloon picture!  Very artsy.


 Thank YOU!!


----------



## where's_my_prince

tksbaskets said:


> I wish we could just get these as a 'take out'!



i forgot who it was but someone on here posted you could order the regular mickey beignets from the mint julep bar, so im wondering maybe if we can order the gingerbread ones from there as well?


----------



## dizneedoll

Yay! I bought our tickets for the Oct 19th Party! My DS4 is going as Spiderman and I'm going as Alice. My costume is on the way but shipping has been a tad slow, I'm really impatient for it to get here. So, who else is dressing up? What costumes are you all wearing? Share all your costume details! 

I'm so in the Halloween spirit now!

Thanks to all who have shared photos..loving all of them!


----------



## tjcrabb

Okay so I am planning my meals to help pass the time and I am not sure where I want to go. I already have two PS for breakfast at CC. I have to have some gluten free mickey waffles!  Are all of the buffets character meals? I have been to Goofys Kitchen and absolutely loved it! (thanks to Sherry's suggestion) but I am a super shy and therefore don't want the character interaction. Last time I went I was with my family and the kids got all of the attention, this time I am solo. Any casual dining suggestions?
Tricia


----------



## McNic

dizneedoll said:


> Yay! I bought our tickets for the Oct 19th Party! My DS4 is going as Spiderman and I'm going as Alice. My costume is on the way but shipping has been a tad slow, I'm really impatient for it to get here. So, who else is dressing up? What costumes are you all wearing? Share all your costume details!
> 
> I'm so in the Halloween spirit now!
> 
> Thanks to all who have shared photos..loving all of them!



I'm going as the Queen of Hearts and my sister is going to be Alice. My mom is sewing my costume as I have no talent in that area, and she is almost done. It looks amazing...she even got the yellow and black diagonal pieces in the middle done. AMAZING! Yay to moms.


----------



## iKristin

Question...when is the Toon Town Morning Madness? I can't find it anywhere on DL.com??


----------



## mom4princesses

My pumpkin muffins are almost done and my house smells soooo good.  I can't wait to try them and my girls are excited.  Had to have a little Disney today because I can't wait to get there.


----------



## mom4princesses

Oh my goodness the muffins are wonderful.  I love when Disney gives us recipes.  20 more days.......packing for the 3 little ones is done, have a few shirts packed for the rest of us, girls got a bunch of glow sticks/wands/necklaces for their birthday and so Im almost there.


----------



## barefootmomma

iKristin said:


> Question...when is the Toon Town Morning Madness? I can't find it anywhere on DL.com??



I believe it is 1 hour prior to Toontown's opening time. 

Here is all I could find on DL.com (http://disneyland.disney.go.com/buy/extra-benefits/):



> To enter Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness, each Guest must have a valid 2-Day or greater Disneyland Resort Park Hopper souvenir ticket and one Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness voucher from the Walt Disney Travel Company. Entitlement available for one morning throughout the length of your ticket on Monday, Wednesday, Friday or Saturday. Days and times of operation and all other elements including but not limited to operation of attractions, entertainment, stores and restaurants, and appearance of Characters may vary and are subject to change without notice. Subject to capacity and other restrictions.


----------



## Eeee-va

dizneedoll said:


> Yay! I bought our tickets for the Oct 19th Party! My DS4 is going as Spiderman and I'm going as Alice.



I had all sorts of fun ideas of costumes to make, but I'm going to be reasonable and wear a Belle costume my mom made me probably in 1992.  I wish Mom would just decide who she wanted to be, since I might have to make her costume.  (That's only fair.)

Hope your Alice costume arrives soon!


----------



## Sherry E

tjcrabb said:


> Okay so I am planning my meals to help pass the time and I am not sure where I want to go. I already have two PS for breakfast at CC. I have to have some gluten free mickey waffles!  Are all of the buffets character meals? I have been to Goofys Kitchen and absolutely loved it! (thanks to Sherry's suggestion) but I am a super shy and therefore don't want the character interaction. Last time I went I was with my family and the kids got all of the attention, this time I am solo. Any casual dining suggestions?
> Tricia



Tricia - I'm so glad to hear that Goofy's Kitchen went well for your family and that it was a hit!!

Yes, all the breakfast buffets - small and large - are character meals.  And your question really got me thinking about how few options there are for sit-down breakfasts at table service restaurants in DL or DCA or the hotels.  Really, other than the character meals, as far as Disney-specific table service breakfasts you've only got Carnation Cafe or Steakhouse 55 in the DLH.  Otherwise, everything is counter service or it's a character meal!!  

The other table service breakfasts/non-character meal options are the Downtown Disney restaurants - Rainforest Cafe serves a decent breakfast (non-buffet) and it is much less crowded at breakfast time than later in the day.  Also, LaBrea Bakery serves breakfast, and I _think_ Jazz Kitchen serves breakfast too (I could be wrong on that).  House of Blues has something as well.

As far as breakfast at any of the counter service places goes, River Belle Terrace in DL is always a hit.  White Water Snacks in the GCH is popular.  Pacific Wharf Cafe in DCA serves breakfast bread bowls.


----------



## iKristin

Finally finished the schedule I've been working on for the past month lol, this is for Oct 18th through the 25th  Whatcha think?


----------



## tksbaskets

iKristin said:


> Finally finished the schedule I've been working on for the past month lol, this is for Oct 18th through the 25th  Whatcha think?



GREAT WORK!

Looks like a lot of fun.  Will you be spending much time at DCA?  Looks like only WOC there....

I like to put when Magic Morning is too.  Will you be staying at one of the Disney hotels?

TK


----------



## skiingfast

iKristin said:


> Finally finished the schedule I've been working on for the past month lol, this is for Oct 18th through the 25th  Whatcha think?



I would see WoC earlier and F! earlier, that way if something happens you will have a second chance.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

tksbaskets said:


> GREAT WORK!
> 
> Looks like a lot of fun.  Will you be spending much time at DCA?  Looks like only WOC there....
> 
> I like to put when Magic Morning is too.  Will you be staying at one of the Disney hotels?
> 
> TK



We're on the same flights--different weeks though!!!  You must be going jet blue?!  Love your schedule!


----------



## iKristin

Yeah we're gonna spend all of Tuesday at DCA before the TOTP, but usually we only go over there for a few rides and come back. No Magic Morning cause we're pass holders and we're staying at the Park Vue Inn


----------



## iKristin

HAHA cool! Yeah it's Jetblue, that'd be cool if it was the same flights same days hehe. I wear my Mickey ears on the flight so everyone will know where I'm going hehe


----------



## PirateJoey

Well Disneydork1969 and I went shopping today for our costumes for the Party on 10/5. We are both going as Pirates so keep an eye out and say hi if you see us! 
Just 2 weeks away cannot wait! I am so excited to go trick or treating at the age of 48 lol! Well 47 till 10/7 anyway where Disney will be doing that wonderful Water show just for my Birthday! they are so sweet!
I told Disneydork1969 today no more deserts till we get to Disneyland, because all the post look so yummy!


----------



## KBelle5

dizneedoll said:


> Yay! I bought our tickets for the Oct 19th Party! My DS4 is going as Spiderman and I'm going as Alice. My costume is on the way but shipping has been a tad slow, I'm really impatient for it to get here. So, who else is dressing up? What costumes are you all wearing? Share all your costume details!
> 
> I'm so in the Halloween spirit now!
> 
> Thanks to all who have shared photos..loving all of them!



We're going the 19th as well!  (Don't tell, but I'm skipping two of my law school classes so I can get in early!)  We're going Peter Pan themed, so if you see Peter, Wendy, Capt Hook, an insanely tall Smee, Tinkerbell, maybe a Tiger Lily, and possible some Alice people acting as though we were 6, that would be us! 

I'm going to be Wendy, and have the fabric for my dress, just no set pattern yet.  I've found some good free ones online, but they seem like a bit of a hassle to put together because they're not totally perfect.  I'm debating free hassle versus a $6 one online (including the shipping!).  Right now, I'm leaning toward just paying the $6 and having the pattern be almost perfect.


----------



## where's_my_prince

well originally my trip date was going to be oct 9th... but now im think october 15th.  i saw that the "duffy" bear from tokyo disney is being released october 14th and i MUST have him haha


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> well originally my trip date was going to be oct 9th... but now im think october 15th.  i saw that the "duffy" bear from tokyo disney is being released october 14th and i MUST have him haha



The Tangled characters meet & greet is supposed to open Oct 15 as well!!


----------



## Eeee-va

KBelle5 said:


> Right now, I'm leaning toward just paying the $6 and having the pattern be almost perfect.



I LIKE altering patterns and I still say pay the $6.    Your time is valuable and so is your fabric.


----------



## where's_my_prince

JH87 said:


> The Tangled characters meet & greet is supposed to open Oct 15 as well!!



ahhhhhh no kidding??!!!   so beyond excited now Flynn better be cute


----------



## Diznygrl

JH87 said:


> Did CO ever used to serve breakfast? I could have sworn I ate breakfrast there TWICE a few years ago? It was sooo yummy and my whole family was upset that we couldn't 'find' where we ate such an amazing breaksfast before?




Yes, Cafe Orleans used to serve breakfast, but they don't anymore.  Either that or it's just a seasonal thing that they only do during peak times.  I personally haven't seen them open for breakfast in about two years. 

You can see the breakfast menu on allears:

http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_crb.htm


----------



## KBelle5

Eeee-va said:


> I LIKE altering patterns and I still say pay the $6.    Your time is valuable and so is your fabric.



I'm pretty much going that route too.  I would prefer it to be a little less, but it's much better than the regular price of $15 at the fabric store.  Since I'm pretty picky on how authentic my costumes are, I'll probably go with the pattern.  I trust a fabric store pattern more than one off the internet too.


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> ahhhhhh no kidding??!!!   so beyond excited now *Flynn better be cute*



I was thinking the SAME THING! 

Oh and here's the link to the Disney Parks blog post about the meet & greet opening Oct 15, in case anyone wanted a source 
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...l-meet-and-greet-location-at-disneyland-park/



Diznygrl said:


> Yes, Cafe Orleans used to serve breakfast, but they don't anymore.  Either that or it's just a seasonal thing that they only do during peak times.  I personally haven't seen them open for breakfast in about two years.
> 
> You can see the breakfast menu on allears:
> 
> http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/men_crb.htm



That sounds about right, our trip when we had breakfast there was in 2007.
Thanks! Now I know I wasn't going crazy 
Thanks for the link to the menu too!  Mardi Gras Vegetable Scramble was the meal I was talking about! YUM!


----------



## iKristin

I'll be at the October 19th TOT party as well  I'll be a ninja turtle with a turtle shell backpack, ninja turtle front tshirt and the awesome mask


----------



## where's_my_prince

well now that think of it i dont even know if i have a trip on a saturday if i get my job at disney (and im hoping i do) ill probably be working saturdays.  so i will be at disneyland just working


----------



## Eeee-va

I don't remember if anyone posted the Rapunzel meet and greet costume picture?  I'm assuming they'll have different actors in the parks, and I read somewhere that Tiana's original costume changed between the first pictures and the park version, so Rapunzel's might too.

http://www.stitchkingdom.com/disney...s-rapunzel-flynn-rider-meet-greet-characters/



KBelle5 said:


> I'm pretty much going that route too.  I would prefer it to be a little less, but it's much better than the regular price of $15 at the fabric store.  Since I'm pretty picky on how authentic my costumes are, I'll probably go with the pattern.  I trust a fabric store pattern more than one off the internet too.



It's my understanding that JoAnn's always offers patterns for half off, I think it is (so the $15.99 pattern is only $8.00).  And if you're lucky you can get them for 99 cents or $1.99 (they have sales periodically).  Of course, time is a factor here!

Fabric store patterns are generally solid, but it does depend on what you're going for.  For instance, if you want truly authentic for most time periods, they shouldn't have zippers, yet many (most?) commercial patterns will feature them.  (And in fairness, I imagine the dresses the Disney princesses wear in the park have some metal-toothed magic fasteners in them!)  So you can probably get a great look with those patterns, but they may not be historically right.

I've used free Internet patterns and generators to make numerous chemises (two I wear with dresses, not just for costumes), as well as skirts and even a 1600s-1700s-style corset/"set of stays".  I've also made a nice costume with a pattern purchased on the Internet, but I'm sure there are some bad patterns out there.

http://www.gbacg.org/great-pattern-review/index.html has reviews of and tips for many patterns (Internet-based and not).


----------



## dizneedoll

KBelle5 said:


> We're going the 19th as well!  (Don't tell, but I'm skipping two of my law school classes so I can get in early!)  We're going Peter Pan themed, so if you see Peter, Wendy, Capt Hook, an insanely tall Smee, Tinkerbell, maybe a Tiger Lily, and possible some Alice people acting as though we were 6, that would be us!
> 
> I'm going to be Wendy, and have the fabric for my dress, just no set pattern yet.  I've found some good free ones online, but they seem like a bit of a hassle to put together because they're not totally perfect.  I'm debating free hassle versus a $6 one online (including the shipping!).  Right now, I'm leaning toward just paying the $6 and having the pattern be almost perfect.



Awesome! I wish I knew how to sew! I can barely sew a button on. I'll be on the look out for a gang of Peter Pan folks with a Wendy that looks guilty for ditching law school classes! 



iKristin said:


> I'll be at the October 19th TOT party as well  I'll be a ninja turtle with a turtle shell backpack, ninja turtle front tshirt and the awesome mask



Excellent! Sounds like an awesome costume!


----------



## dizneedoll

McNic said:


> I'm going as the Queen of Hearts and my sister is going to be Alice. My mom is sewing my costume as I have no talent in that area, and she is almost done. It looks amazing...she even got the yellow and black diagonal pieces in the middle done. AMAZING! Yay to moms.



That is so cool. I hope you'll post a pic of yourself in the costume when it's all done, I'd love to see it! 



Eeee-va said:


> I had all sorts of fun ideas of costumes to make, but I'm going to be reasonable and wear a Belle costume my mom made me probably in 1992.  I wish Mom would just decide who she wanted to be, since I might have to make her costume.  (That's only fair.)
> 
> Hope your Alice costume arrives soon!



Ok, why does everyone have a mom that can make them a costume? You guys are so lucky for that.  I love Belle, she's my favorite princess. I'm thinking I might be Belle next Halloween. It's never too early to start costume planning. I think I need to learn to sew.


----------



## spacemermaid

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Just had the gingerbread benigets at CO. Yummy!




OK, this totally makes up for them not having an assortment of Nightmare desserts this year.

GINGERBREAD. BEIGNETS.


----------



## tksbaskets

iKristin said:


> Yeah we're gonna spend all of Tuesday at DCA before the TOTP, but usually we only go over there for a few rides and come back. No Magic Morning cause we're pass holders and we're staying at the Park Vue Inn



Sounds great!  Let me know how you like the Park Vue Inn. That's where I will be staying in October.


----------



## tksbaskets

KBelle5 said:


> We're going the 19th as well!  (Don't tell, but I'm skipping two of my law school classes so I can get in early!)  We're going Peter Pan themed, so if you see Peter, Wendy, Capt Hook, an insanely tall Smee, Tinkerbell, maybe a Tiger Lily, and possible some Alice people acting as though we were 6, that would be us!
> 
> I'm going to be Wendy, and have the fabric for my dress, just no set pattern yet.  I've found some good free ones online, but they seem like a bit of a hassle to put together because they're not totally perfect.  I'm debating free hassle versus a $6 one online (including the shipping!).  Right now, I'm leaning toward just paying the $6 and having the pattern be almost perfect.



As a sewer I say pay the $6.  You'll be less stressed.


----------



## srauchbauer

iKristin said:


> I wonder if I pull the plug from the Jack balloon how small it'll shrink to? I wanna put it in my scrapbook



I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## srauchbauer

iKristin said:


> Finally finished the schedule I've been working on for the past month lol, this is for Oct 18th through the 25th  Whatcha think?



love your calendar do you mind me asking where you found such cute stuff to make it?  I would love to do something like this so that it would look nice for the scrap book.


----------



## funatdisney

Went to DL for a half day. Got lots of Pictures, but I am downloading them and organizing them. I will post as time allows. I first had to read what? 7 pages before I will post.

It wasn't crowded in the morning. I usually go on a Sunday morning, since the crowds tend to be less on those mornings. It got crowded later in the morning, but DH and I just wanted to ride SMGG, HMH and Indy, which we did. On Indy, we happened to go through the first door (a rare event for us). There was one small added feature on the ride. I don't want to spoil it here, so I won't mention what it is. This feature is at the beginning and we liked it.

Will post some pics soon.


----------



## funatdisney

These are my pics from the tram ride. They are not as good as GoofyontheHiSeas.




















Got to go and get the DDs off to school. Will post later.


----------



## srauchbauer

I have been seeing alot of people really enjoy the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ - I was just wondering is this a show dinner or a character dinner or just dinner.  DS would love to see Woody and Jessie are they walking around only at the dinner or are they available for Autographs and pics outside of the BBQ dinner area.

TIA


----------



## iKristin

I use Photoshop CS5 to make all my graphics and such. I used this image (which is actually a scrapbook page lol) http://www.diecutswithaview.com/images/swatches/large/OS-031-00011.jpg and then edited it a bit and lowered the opacity so it was see through some, putting a white layer behind it so it didn't get to see through. I then just added the lines and font myself


----------



## JH87

Eeee-va said:


> I don't remember if anyone posted the Rapunzel meet and greet costume picture?  I'm assuming they'll have different actors in the parks, and I read somewhere that Tiana's original costume changed between the first pictures and the park version, so Rapunzel's might too.
> 
> http://www.stitchkingdom.com/disney...s-rapunzel-flynn-rider-meet-greet-characters/




I haven't seen this! Thanks!! 
This movie looks so cute I can't wait until it's out!


----------



## barefootmomma

srauchbauer said:


> I have been seeing alot of people really enjoy the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ - I was just wondering is this a show dinner or a character dinner or just dinner.  DS would love to see Woody and Jessie are they walking around only at the dinner or are they available for Autographs and pics outside of the BBQ dinner area.
> 
> TIA



The characters are only on the walkway outside of the restaurant at specific times throughout the day. There is a little music show with the actual meal, but it's really nothing super special.


----------



## srauchbauer

iKristin said:


> I use Photoshop CS5 to make all my graphics and such. I used this image (which is actually a scrapbook page lol) http://www.diecutswithaview.com/images/swatches/large/OS-031-00011.jpg and then edited it a bit and lowered the opacity so it was see through some, putting a white layer behind it so it didn't get to see through. I then just added the lines and font myself



thank you I kind of thought it might be a photoshop type of thing. Just another reason to learn photoshop.


----------



## srauchbauer

barefootmomma said:


> The characters are only on the walkway outside of the restaurant at specific times throughout the day. There is a little music show with the actual meal, but it's really nothing super special.



Oh good I am glad to hear that they are out and about.  We love BBQ but hard on the budget to eat everywhere.


----------



## barefootmomma

srauchbauer said:


> Oh good I am glad to hear that they are out and about.  We love BBQ but hard on the budget to eat everywhere.



Definitely! The bbq is good, but if it does not make the budget you're not going to be missing out on that much, IMO.


----------



## srauchbauer

funatdisney said:


> These are my pics from the tram ride. They are not as good as GoofyontheHiSeas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to go and get the DDs off to school. Will post later.



love these pics and the area, is there a way to walk and see it, we have enough days at the park that I am going to need some alone time and thinking walking to find this would be a great solution.


----------



## where's_my_prince

JH87 said:


> I haven't seen this! Thanks!!
> This movie looks so cute I can't wait until it's out!


i know i love the little chameleon creature and then when flynn
"i didnt want to have to do this....smolder *smolder face"


----------



## Vala

srauchbauer said:


> DS would love to see Woody and Jessie are they walking around only at the dinner or are they available for Autographs and pics outside of the BBQ dinner area.
> 
> TIA



Woody and Jessie are out pretty often in DCA too. There's a pavillion like thing near the overflow queueing area for Toy Story Mania. Seemed to be a regular meet and greet for them. We saw them all the time throughout the  day last year, with Photopass photographer and everything. As an added bonus they barely ever had someone in line.


----------



## EnchantedPlayroom

where's_my_prince said:


> i know i love the little chameleon creature and then when flynn
> "i didnt want to have to do this....smolder *smolder face"



My 3 year old DD did that the other day.


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

Has anyone seen the candy corn Mickey ears? My SIL wants a pair I was going to pick them up when we go but I have not seen any pics of them.


----------



## funatdisney

srauchbauer said:


> love these pics and the area, is there a way to walk and see it, we have enough days at the park that I am going to need some alone time and thinking walking to find this would be a great solution.



These pics were taken near the tram loading and unloading are. You can see the Mickey and Friends parking structure in the back round of the last pic. 







I know there is a walkway to the M&F parking structure, but I don't know if the walkway passes right by it or curves away as it approaches. I never had to use the walkway to know for sure.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> These pics were taken near the tram loading and unloading are. You can see the Mickey and Friends parking structure in the back round of the last pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there is a walkway to the M&F parking structure, but I don't know if the walkway passes right by it or curves away as it approaches. I never had to use the walkway to know for sure.



Is that a CM in the red, over on the right-hand side of the photo?  Maybe she is there to prevent people from walking up to it and taking photos!!

I can't imagine that they wouldn't allow people to sneak around and take better photos of the display on foot.  Even if the walkway doesn't pass right by it and you have to step out into the tram path a bit, it's too tempting of a display - and not everyone knows it's there - to resist.  I know it would have been next to impossible to snap a photo of it from where I was on the tram last year.

I guess, as Roger said, you can always go up to Level 2 (Daisy) of the parking structure, and then down the stairwell to the next landing, where you will have a good view of the display (from overhead).


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E. the CM is on the tram with us. She is riding on the back of it. I would imagine that the best place to see this would be, as Rodger mentioned, on the 2nd floor of the parking structure.


----------



## mom4scrapbooking

Have the Halloween fireworks started with it being Halloween time now? I can't info on it. Also what is a must do at Halloween time? Favorite snacks I should try this time of year? I hear they aren't doing candy corn acreas?


----------



## jaylensmom

Great pictures...We will be there 10/27 which seems like forever from now...Just looking at the pictures is getting me excited and reminding me that I have to finalize some of my reservations.  This will be my first DL trip in about 15 years and my son's first trip ever!


----------



## funatdisney

I was so bummed to findout that this shirt is only made in kid's sizes. 






I didn't like the design for the adult tees, so I didn't buy a shirt like I planned.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> I was so bummed to findout that this shirt is only made in kid's sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the design for the adult tees, so I didn't buy a shirt like I planned.



You have got to be kidding!  That super cool t-shirt is only made in kids' sizes?  What are they thinking?  They think that adults don't want to glow in the dark as well as kids?  I want to glow in the dark too!  I love the design of this shirt - I can't believe they only made them in kids' sizes.  Was the adult design even similar to this one?


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> You have got to be kidding!  That super cool t-shirt is only made in kids' sizes?  What are they thinking?  They think that adults don't want to glow in the dark as well as kids?  I want to glow in the dark too!  I love the design of this shirt - I can't believe they only made them in kids' sizes.  Was the adult design even similar to this one?



DITTO! I felt the same way. I was so disgusted that I forgot to take a pic of the adult tee. Now that I think of it, I should have. I was going to go to City Hall and jot down a suggestion, but I thought it wouldn't have made much difference. I do remember the adult tee was dark gray (it glowed, too) and looked so plain in comparison that there was no way I was going to buy it. I am hoping that there will be a special tee for the MHP. I will probably buy that one.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> DITTO! I felt the same way. I was so disgusted that I forgot to take a pic of the adult tee. Now that I think of it, I should have. I was going to go to City Hall and jot down a suggestion, but I thought it wouldn't have made much difference. I do remember the adult tee was dark gray (it glowed, too) and looked so plain in comparison that there was no way I was going to buy it. I am hoping that there will be a special tee for the MHP. I will probably buy that one.



Dark gray?  Ick!  I want a black t-shirt with colorful graphics - exactly like that one above.


Did you get any photos of you and DH in front of the Mickey pumpkin or anywhere fun in DL?


----------



## funatdisney

I got lots of pics (172 of them). I am down loading them on to Photobucket. Some of my pics have to be rotated and DH wants me to copy them first, rotate them and then download them onto Photobucket. 

No pics of me and hubby in front of the big Pumpkin Mickey. I did get these though:
















I was trying to be artsy. These were taken from the Emporuim store.


----------



## funatdisney

Some pics of the other tram display. These are not very good, but the display is not very exciting either.
















Still downloading pics.


----------



## tdashgirl

Gma2aPrincess said:


> Don't mind the date on the pictures... I don't know how to reset it LOL!


Thank you for your dedication to post photos  Love it!



mmmears said:


> Suddenly I am SO glad that I switched our BB reservation over to CO!!!


I actually prefer CO over BB 



McNic said:


> I'm going as the Queen of Hearts and my sister is going to be Alice. My mom is sewing my costume as I have no talent in that area, and she is almost done. It looks amazing...she even got the yellow and black diagonal pieces in the middle done. AMAZING! Yay to moms.


This sounds amazing.  I loved hearing about everyone's homemade costumes.  I don't have that talent, nor does anyone in my family   Y'all have to post photos, OK? 



funatdisney said:


> On Indy, we happened to go through the first door (a rare event for us). There was one small added feature on the ride. I don't want to spoil it here, so I won't mention what it is. This feature is at the beginning and we liked it.


OH cool!   I didn't know about this.



funatdisney said:


> I was so bummed to findout that this shirt is only made in kid's sizes.


Oh no they d'int!!!!   As skiingfast would say, that really puts the sand in my shorts.  Oh something like that


----------



## funatdisney

Here are some pics from the gates. Funny thing. I thought the gates opened at 8am. We got there at the gates at 8:10am, but there was a small line at the gates. I then realized that the gates opened at _9am_. So we ere about 10th and 11th in line. Could have gotten an extra hour of sleep!











Have more, but I have got to get to other things. Will post later.


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Here a couple more of the displays on the tram back to the parking lot.


----------



## tksbaskets

funatdisney said:


> Here are some pics from the gates. Funny thing. I thought the gates opened at 8am. We got there at the gates at 8:10am, but there was a small line at the gates. I then realized that the gates opened at _9am_. So we ere about 10th and 11th in line. Could have gotten an extra hour of sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have more, but I have got to get to other things. Will post later.



These are GREAT!  I'm so excited to be able to see this in person


----------



## barefootmomma

Loving all of the pictures today!


----------



## spacemermaid

funatdisney said:


> I was so bummed to findout that this shirt is only made in kid's sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the design for the adult tees, so I didn't buy a shirt like I planned.



Thanks for the heads up...I was planning on buying one of these. 

Maybe I can just get a kids size XL....


----------



## where's_my_prince

yeah im thinking about about buying kids XL as well, hopefully itll be okay i'm 5'10 tho


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I wanted one of those shirts SO BAD, and am royal bummed that they are in kids sizes only. SIGH...I guess I've have to buy them for the kids and let them enjoy them instead.


----------



## mvf-m11c

BELLEDOZER said:


> I wanted one of those shirts SO BAD, and am royal bummed that they are in kids sizes only. SIGH...I guess I've have to buy them for the kids and let them enjoy them instead.



Ditto. I wanted to get one since VictoriaAndMatt posted on this thread, but since it is only for kids, I might get one for my DC so she could have a nice souvenir.


----------



## funatdisney

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Here a couple more of the displays on the tram back to the parking lot.



Great shots and far better than mine. Happy to see that someone has better shots than I do.


----------



## funatdisney

where's_my_prince said:


> yeah im thinking about about buying kids XL as well, hopefully itll be okay i'm 5'10 tho





BELLEDOZER said:


> I wanted one of those shirts SO BAD, and am royal bummed that they are in kids sizes only. SIGH...I guess I've have to buy them for the kids and let them enjoy them instead.





spacemermaid said:


> Thanks for the heads up...I was planning on buying one of these.
> 
> Maybe I can just get a kids size XL....





mvf-m11c said:


> Ditto. I wanted to get one since VictoriaAndMatt posted on this thread, but since it is only for kids, I might get one for my DC so she could have a nice souvenir.



They did have them in XL, but there were not very many of them. Do you think that maybe some adults on the smaller size were snatching them up? I would have if I could fit into them. I am way too big for XL.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I love the Halloween shirts, but wearing black for a night time event is a bad idea.  

One year I made Halloween shirts with a glow in the dark transfer on a black shirt.  The glow only lasted a few minutes, then I had trouble finding my kids in the crowd for the rest of the night.

Since then, I made shirts using a black light reactive t-shirt.  The effect is neat, especially with all the black light used on many attractions.  Plus the shirts are colorful enough to see everyone in the dark.

I wish they would make shirts in orange, green, etc.


----------



## mom4princesses

19 more days.........this is killing me, I can't wait.  Im so excited and the pictures just make it worse not to mention Im driving my family crazy.  Im so glad I can come here for my fix before our trip.  Thanks for all the updates, info and most importantly the pictures.


----------



## funatdisney

DH is the man!!! He fixed my computer! Now I can post a picture:


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

We got back late last night. I've been laying around all day recuperating. I think that 5 days was a little much for me. By the 5th day my feet were so swollen they hardly resembled feet. I was pretty miserable the last day so we left early. Other than that we had a lot of fun. I got to see a lot of things I hadn't seen/noticed before. I am currently uploading all my pics from yesterday and the day before and will post links when they are done. I'd post the pics here, but some members said it would be too much. If anyone has any questions I didn't already answer just let me know. I can respond much easier now. I hope everyone enjoys (or is enjoying) their trips!


----------



## barefootmomma

Just saw this pop up on the Disneyland Twitter page. 



> Checking tweets on your mobile phone? There's a Halloween Time mobile site with event info & mobile goodies.



http://m.disney.go.com/m/hwt/t/index?n=QQ&d=OF&k=2


----------



## funatdisney

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> We got back late last night. I've been laying around all day recuperating. I think that 5 days was a little much for me. By the 5th day my feet were so swollen they hardly resembled feet. I was pretty miserable the last day so we left early. Other than that we had a lot of fun. I got to see a lot of things I hadn't seen/noticed before. I am currently uploading all my pics from yesterday and the day before and will post links when they are done. I'd post the pics here, but some members said it would be too much. If anyone has any questions I didn't already answer just let me know. I can respond much easier now. I hope everyone enjoys (or is enjoying) their trips!



Happy to hear that you are safe and at home. Look forward to your pics. I like what your pictures that I have seen already.


----------



## barefootmomma

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> We got back late last night. I've been laying around all day recuperating. I think that 5 days was a little much for me. By the 5th day my feet were so swollen they hardly resembled feet. I was pretty miserable the last day so we left early. Other than that we had a lot of fun. I got to see a lot of things I hadn't seen/noticed before. I am currently uploading all my pics from yesterday and the day before and will post links when they are done. I'd post the pics here, but some members said it would be too much. If anyone has any questions I didn't already answer just let me know. I can respond much easier now. I hope everyone enjoys (or is enjoying) their trips!



Sounds like time for a serious rest! It is a heck of a lot of walking in 5 days time. Can't wait to see your pictures, what you've posted thus far have been great!!


----------



## RweTHEREyet

iKristin said:


> Finally finished the schedule I've been working on for the past month lol, this is for Oct 18th through the 25th  Whatcha think?



What I think is that we will be there during the same timeframe and we are also doing Mickeys Halloween Party on Tuesday night.  

Loved your itinerary/calendar, you can always tell a crafty person.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> We got back late last night. I've been laying around all day recuperating. I think that 5 days was a little much for me. By the 5th day my feet were so swollen they hardly resembled feet. I was pretty miserable the last day so we left early. Other than that we had a lot of fun. I got to see a lot of things I hadn't seen/noticed before. I am currently uploading all my pics from yesterday and the day before and will post links when they are done. I'd post the pics here, but *some members said it would be too much*. If anyone has any questions I didn't already answer just let me know. I can respond much easier now. I hope everyone enjoys (or is enjoying) their trips!



Which members said it would be too much?  I didn't say that!  Trust me - we want to see actual photos in the threads.  It makes more of a dramatic impression.  When people open up the thread, it is the photos that catch their attention.  Links are too easy to overlook, and people tune out after a bit when they don't see photos.  You don't have to do them all at once.  You can do them in groups, a few at a time over a period of time.

It takes time dealing with Photobucket, but having the photos here on display is worth it.  There are plenty of times in the past when I've needed to keep the Halloween thread alive, and it was kept alive by photos being posted!!

The only thing I request is - you may want to wait to post photos until I start the second Halloween thread...which I am going to do very soon.  

You may not want to post the photos here when it's so close to the end.  But we will need plenty of bright, colorful photos in the new thread to give it a good kick start!!


----------



## tksbaskets

barefootmomma said:


> Just saw this pop up on the Disneyland Twitter page.
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.disney.go.com/m/hwt/t/index?n=QQ&d=OF&k=2



Too cool.  Thanks for posting!  I now have a Halloween time ring tone


----------



## tksbaskets

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> We got back late last night. I've been laying around all day recuperating. I think that 5 days was a little much for me. By the 5th day my feet were so swollen they hardly resembled feet. I was pretty miserable the last day so we left early. Other than that we had a lot of fun. I got to see a lot of things I hadn't seen/noticed before. I am currently uploading all my pics from yesterday and the day before and will post links when they are done. I'd post the pics here, but some members said it would be too much. If anyone has any questions I didn't already answer just let me know. I can respond much easier now. I hope everyone enjoys (or is enjoying) their trips!



Too many pics???? NEVER!  I want to see all your pics (OK, maybe not the blurry ones or pictures of your feet).  It makes me happy to see what everyone took pictures of.  

I'm amazed how everyone sees a little something different in the same place


----------



## tdashgirl

I agree, I don't mind seeing pics, one bit   As Sherry said, it can be a bit of pain with photobucket, so just post what you feel up to posting


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sherry E said:


> Which members said it would be too much?  I didn't say that!  Trust me - we want to see actual photos in the threads.  It makes more of a dramatic impression.  When people open up the thread, it is the photos that catch their attention.  Links are too easy to overlook, and people tune out after a bit when they don't see photos.  You don't have to do them all at once.  You can do them in groups, a few at a time over a period of time.
> 
> It takes time dealing with Photobucket, but having the photos here on display is worth it.  There are plenty of times in the past when I've needed to keep the Halloween thread alive, and it was kept alive by photos being posted!!
> 
> The only thing I request is - you may want to wait to post photos until I start the second Halloween thread...which I am going to do very soon.
> 
> You may not want to post the photos here when it's so close to the end.  But we will need plenty of bright, colorful photos in the new thread to give it a good kick start!!



I know it wasn't you Sherry. I don't remember exact names, I could go back and look but it's not important. It's a lot of pictures and I didn't want to annoy anyone. I'm posting all album links, because I think all of them have been updated at this point. I will post some actual pictures when you start the new thread. 

Halloween Time Characters

Halloween Time Decorations DL

Halloween Time Decorations DCA

Halloween Time Merchandise

Halloween Time Treats

Haunted Mansion Holiday

Nightmare Before Christmas Merchandise

Halloween Time Crowds 

Dia de Los Muertos

Woody's Round-Up

Side note... we rode HMH again before we left, and this time there the gingerbread smell was back.


----------



## tdashgirl

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Side note... we rode HMH again before we left, and this time there the gingerbread smell was back.


Best news


----------



## barefootmomma

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I know it wasn't you Sherry. I don't remember exact names, I could go back and look but it's not important. It's a lot of pictures and I didn't want to annoy anyone. I'm posting all album links, because I think all of them have been updated at this point. I will post some actual pictures when you start the new thread.
> 
> Halloween Time Characters
> 
> Halloween Time Decorations DL
> 
> Halloween Time Decorations DCA
> 
> Halloween Time Merchandise
> 
> Halloween Time Treats
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday
> 
> Nightmare Before Christmas Merchandise
> 
> Halloween Time Crowds
> 
> Dia de Los Muertos
> 
> Woody's Round-Up
> 
> Side note... we rode HMH again before we left, and this time there the gingerbread smell was back.



Woohoo! That is some superb organization! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Sherry E

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> I know it wasn't you Sherry. I don't remember exact names, I could go back and look but it's not important. It's a lot of pictures and I didn't want to annoy anyone. I'm posting all album links, because I think all of them have been updated at this point. I will post some actual pictures when you start the new thread.



No, what I meant was...I didn't say that it was "too much" to post them, and I'm the mod here!  I have been with this thread since the very beginning, keeping it alive at times and answering questions when we maybe had only 3 other people here!  And I am about to start Part 2 of the thread.  So I am saying to forget whatever you think about annoying people or it being too much, neither of which is true.  _I_ am asking for the photos!!  This is a mod request!!  I just think it's better to probably hold them until the next thread because it makes more sense that way.  

See, right now, my PC is acting up so I was lucky to even get on the DIS.  I couldn't click on all those Photobucket links if I tried - my computer would lock up!  Photobucket hates my computer and vice versa!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

Sherry E said:


> No, what I meant was...I didn't say that it was "too much" to post them, and I'm the mod here!  I have been with this thread since the very beginning, keeping it alive at times and answering questions when we maybe had only 3 other people here!  And I am about to start Part 2 of the thread.  So I am saying to forget whatever you think about annoying people or it being too much, neither of which is true.  _I_ am asking for the photos!!  This is a mod request!!  I just think it's better to probably hold them until the next thread because it makes more sense that way.
> 
> See, right now, my PC is acting up so I was lucky to even get on the DIS.  I couldn't click on all those Photobucket links if I tried - my computer would lock up!  Photobucket hates my computer and vice versa!!



Well, since you requested it Sherry... lol here are some Halloweentime treats. I just posted it on the food porn thread, so I'm just copy and pasting.

*Blue Ribbon Bakery*

Pumpkin Mousse with a pumpkin nut bread at the bottom









Pumpkin Spice Muffin





Cinnamon Roll





Random treats with Mickey Bat Cookies





*The market place on Main Street*

Halloween Rice Krispie Treats





*Marceline's Confectionery*

Halloweentime Cookies


----------



## RweTHEREyet

That cinnamon roll looks like the ones in the grocery store that come 8 to a package and have that sicky sweet icing on top that are just so nasty, and I absolutely love them (true confession here), one of the few really sweet things I do love.  But the one in the picture looks like a far superior version (maybe cream cheese icing), and I can't wait to get my hands on one.   Might have to get some extras to take back to the villa for breakfast, if they make it that far.


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

RweTHEREyet said:


> That cinnamon roll looks like the ones in the grocery store that come 8 to a package and have that sicky sweet icing on top that are just so nasty, and I absolutely love them (true confession here), one of the few really sweet things I do love.  But the one in the picture looks like a far superior version, and I can't wait to get my hands on one.   Might have to get some extras to take back to the villa for breakfast, if they make it that far.



Oops I didn't actually mean to post the pic of the cinnamon roll. It was mixed in with my group of Halloween treat pics. It was good though. Although, not as good as the cinnamon roll french toast at Carnation Cafe.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sherry I feel your pain. Around 2 1/2 wks ago my DH thought that his laptop had finally gone to the great computer grave yard in the sky, so he spent the entire day, and bought a new laptop. Wait a minute...what's that cord hanging by the computer???? The cord for the laptop had become unplugged and killed the battery in it. When he plugged the cord into the old laptop it worked fine, at least for another week until it really did decide to pack it in for good. I'm running an old Dell Hard drive that a tekki friend of ours was kind enough to give us. It works fine for the most park, but does have it's quirks. Will have to eventually replace it, but am in no rush to do so until it decides to pack it in.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

VictoriaAndMatt said:


> Oops I didn't actually mean to post the pic of the cinnamon roll. It was mixed in with my group of Halloween treat pics. It was good though. Although, not as good as the cinnamon roll french toast at Carnation Cafe.



So did the cinnamon roll come from Blue Ribbon Bakery?


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

RweTHEREyet said:


> So did the cinnamon roll come from Blue Ribbon Bakery?



Yes.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Thanks.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I just wanted to say VictoriaandMatt, that I love the photo's that you've been posting. With me leaving to visit the mouse in 12 days they give me an idea of what to expect in the way of merchandise and special treats when I visit next weekend. As far as I'm concerned any pics that you post are welcome on this tread, and on the boards in general.
Have a great evening!

Trish


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

RweTHEREyet said:


> Thanks.



You're welcome!



BELLEDOZER said:


> I just wanted to say VictoriaandMatt, that I love the photo's that you've been posting. With me leaving to visit the mouse in 12 days they give me an idea of what to expect in the way of merchandise and special treats when I visit next weekend. As far as I'm concerned any pics that you post are welcome on this tread, and on the boards in general.
> Have a great evening!
> 
> Trish



Thanks!


----------



## mom4princesses

Im with Sherry E, my computer has a hard time loading all the pictures with disboards open.  Too many pictures, they must have been sick that day.  I want more........love, love, love all of you pictures and want you to post them.  Thanks for everything up to this point, my children and I have been getting more and more excited with each new picture that is posted.


----------



## where's_my_prince

OH MY GOSH all those treats look beyond amazing!!! i must get the pumpkin spice muffin and the treat inside the mickey pumpkin mug!

between those treats and the Duffy the Disney bear i'm going to go absolutely broke!!!!


----------



## DisneyMomma81

iKristin said:


> Finally finished the schedule I've been working on for the past month lol, this is for Oct 18th through the 25th  Whatcha think?



Looks fun ~ may I ask - what the Ice Cream Cupcake Party??


----------



## iKristin

Cold Stone across the street from the entrance makes ice cream cupcakes. So we're getting these ones and having a birthday party in our hotel for my mom, her friend and myself (even though my bday isn't until December but I'm celebrating in October hehe)


----------



## DisneyMomma81

iKristin said:


> Cold Stone across the street from the entrance makes ice cream cupcakes. So we're getting these ones and having a birthday party in our hotel for my mom, her friend and myself (even though my bday isn't until December but I'm celebrating in October hehe)



Yum!  Enjoy and Happy UnBirthday!


----------



## Sherry E

I'll leave this thread open until it reaches its page limit, which is rapidly approaching.  Meanwhile, I've started Part 2 of the Halloween super thread and so that is open for business and will be the main Halloween thread when this one ends.

It's funny to think that the dining thread is way, way, way ahead of this thread in terms of views, but it is still far from reaching its page limit.  I guess a lot of folks simply look at the food porn, but we have more people actually posting and interacting on this thread.

VictoriaAndMatt - thank you so much for the amazing photos, both here and in Part 2!!  They are truly just the burst of color we needed!!  In fact, everything in your photos looked so festive and vibrant (the food especially!!) and alive.  It was the perfect way to kick off the new Superthread!!

I agree - the decorations (ha!) in DCA are just sad.


----------



## mom4princesses

It seems like just yesterday we were all screaming or dancing  for more Halloween info.  Now we have the mini site, pictures and a new thread.  Thanks for all the great info and with all the help in planning my Family Vacation.  Only 19 more days for us.


----------



## funatdisney

Some pics of crowds from last Sunday:





















It wasn't too bad for an opening weekend for Halloween Time.


----------



## spacemermaid

Thanks everyone for posting all the great pictures!


----------



## Sherry E

We've gone well over the 100,000 views mark!!!

I remember when we were at only 2,000 views!!  Woo hoo!!

See, when I look at those crowd photos from Funatdisney (Liza), to me the crowds look quite bad in one or two of them and then not as bad in the other pictures!  I think certain areas get more congested and so the crowds seem really bad, whereas they may be spread out in other areas of the park and not seem as bad.  Also, Sunday may not have been as busy as the days VictoriaAndMatt were there.  I imagine that Saturday was quite busy all day, as was late Friday.


----------



## All American

funatdisney

I love your crowd pictures.  It's like being able to people watch in a frozen moment in time.  Who looks bored?  Who looks tired?  Who is having the best time?  The list goes on and on.  Thanks for posting these and your other pictures as well.


----------



## funatdisney

You are welcome, All American. I just love to people watch especially at DL. I was surprised how some the pics came out. I took them while on the Disneyland Railroad and was moving! 

*Sherry E*: I was there on a Sunday morning, which is usually very quiet, The crowds don't get bad until about 12 noon or so. We left the park at 2:30 or so. The pics were taken at about that same time.


----------



## mmmears

Great crowd photos, only I was hoping to find DL empty!  Well, except for me, of course!


----------



## Sherry E

mmmears said:


> Great crowd photos, only I was hoping to find DL empty!  Well, except for me, of course!



I can tell you one thing - the crowds in Funatdisney's photos above are a far cry from the opening day/weekend that I was there in September 2007.  That was the day it was pouring rain off and on, and that kept many people away.  That was the least crowded Halloween trip I have had so far.  When it's sunny, the people come out!!


----------



## Sydneymum

Can someone out there refresh my memory (sorry can't find the thread with these details)......I have tickets for MHP on Fri 1st October (YIPPEE)....what time are we allowed into the park? I know the party starts at 7pm but early entry was what time???? We are thinking of going to DCA in the morning and going to MHP that afternoon/evening for the party. Does anyone know yet if the crowds will be lower for the MHP party nights???Cant seem to find any info on numbers..............7 sleeps to go before we fly out from SYdney!!!!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

sydneymum said:


> can someone out there refresh my memory (sorry can't find the thread with these details)......i have tickets for mhp on fri 1st october (yippee)....what time are we allowed into the park? I know the party starts at 7pm but early entry was what time???? We are thinking of going to dca in the morning and going to mhp that afternoon/evening for the party. Does anyone know yet if the crowds will be lower for the mhp party nights???cant seem to find any info on numbers..............7 sleeps to go before we fly out from sydney!!!!!!



These are the times that you can enter DL with your MHP ticket. From what we have read so far, DL will give every MHP ticket holder a wristband for those who are attending MHP. 

*On Tuesdays DL lets guests with a MHP ticket to enter at 3pm and it starts at 6pm to 11pm*

*On Fridays & Halloween day DL lets guests with a MHP ticket to enter at 4pm and it starts at 7pm to 12am*

I will also be attending MHP on Oct 1st and it is during Gay day week. We don't know how crowded the park will be until we have the first MHP at DL.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I can tell you one thing - the crowds in Funatdisney's photos above are a far cry from the opening day/weekend that I was there in September 2007.  That was the day it was pouring rain off and on, and that kept many people away.  That was the least crowded Halloween trip I have had so far.  When it's sunny, the people come out!!



The crowds at DL on Sunday were light IMHO. I expected to be far more crowded than what I experienced on Sunday, being that this was the Halloween Time opening weekend. Now I must say that we were there in the morning to early afternoon on a _Sunday_. Sundays have always been light until 11am. My DH talked to a CM (while waiting for me to take pictures) and the CM was happy that the park was busy again. I guess it had been pretty slow in the weeks leading up to Halloween Time. Of course, that could have been from the WOC drawing lots of guests into DCA.


----------



## JH87

where's_my_prince said:


> OH MY GOSH all those treats look beyond amazing!!!* i must get the pumpkin spice muffin and the treat inside the mickey pumpkin mug!*
> 
> between those treats and the Duffy the Disney bear i'm going to go absolutely broke!!!!



I was thinking the same thing! Those two look sooo super yummy!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Just thought I'd give this a bump - even though the Halloween Superthread, Part 2 is alive and kicking, there are still many fabulous photos and much info that people can enjoy in this thread.  And we still have about 20 more pages to go before it reaches its limit.


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> Just thought I'd give this a bump - even though the Halloween Superthread, Part 2 is alive and kicking


Does this mean everyone is now posting on part 2?


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

The crowds on Sunday were the worst for us. We all felt they were worse than Friday and Saturday. The weekday crowds were very light. DCA was practically a ghost town the whole time we were there. The only time we saw crowds there was around the WOC shows and even then it wasn't bad. TOT was literally a walk on ride when DH and DD rode it.


----------



## AmyPond

SueTGGR said:


> Does this mean everyone is now posting on part 2?



Have you stopped over there yet?  It's moving fast already.


----------



## tdashgirl

AmyPond said:


> Have you stopped over there yet?  It's moving fast already.


It's  over there.  Good times


----------



## funatdisney

I wanted to post some pictures here, too. I guess it would be ok to post here what I have already posted on the Superthread.
















and some I haven't yet


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> Does this mean everyone is now posting on part 2?



Well, yes and no!!  We're here, we're there, we're everywhere!!  This thread has about 20 pages to go before it reaches its limit, so I started the new thread (Part 2) so we could all make the transition over there.  But this one still has a wee bit of mileage left, and there are still many amazing photos here to be seen, which have already been posted!!



The new thread is taking off like a rocket!!  In fact, here's a rough statistic for you all - the number of views for Part 2 have, in 48 hours, already exceeded the number of views we had over the course of just a few months on this thread (Part 1)!!!!  For the longest time, this thread was only at 2000 views.  But Part 2 has already passed that number in 2 days!!

Blame it all on the Boogie!!    (Or maybe not...he was not that much help!!)


----------



## Sherry E

Those are great photos, Liza!!  I love the flower arrangement!!

Also, isn't it interesting how you can tell so clearly in those close-up shots that the Main Street pumpkins are fake - in comparison with the pumpkins at the Round-Up, which are real.  You can definitely separate the fake ones from the real ones!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sherry E said:


> Blame it all on the Boogie!!    (Or maybe not...he was not that much help!!)



Don't blame it on the sunshine, don't blame it on the moonlight, don't blame it on the good times, blame it on the boogie!

Haha, sorry, you just reminded me of the Jackson 5 song!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Don't blame it on the sunshine, don't blame it on the moonlight, don't blame it on the good times, blame it on the boogie!
> 
> Haha, sorry, you just reminded me of the Jackson 5 song!



Hee hee!  I know that song - and now it's stuck in my head!!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> Those are great photos, Liza!!  I love the flower arrangement!!
> 
> Also, isn't it interesting how you can tell so clearly in those close-up shots that the Main Street pumpkins are fake - in comparison with the pumpkins at the Round-Up, which are real.  You can definitely separate the fake ones from the real ones!!



 And I was thinking, "Wow!  Those look so real!"   I was thinking that a couple of the pumpkins in the first picture looked real...kind of shriveled and smushed a bit.


----------



## funatdisney

They are deceiving, but then logic sets on and you realized that there is no way those pumpkins would last up there in the windows and marquees. The way the faces are cut- the jagged edges and the angled cuts make them look so real.

Here are some pics of real pumpkins at the Halloween Round Up










I don't like the shadow on this one, but it was from a tree leaf way up high. I thought it better to take it than not.






And my favorite:


----------



## funatdisney

Interesting. My DH and DD(15) just told me one of the CM carvers told them last year that they paint the pumpkins with an Elmers glue solution to keep them out longer. I didn't know that.


----------



## AmyPond

I love those real pumpkins.  Awesome!  I don't think they did that when  we were there over Halloween 2006.


----------



## rmass82

I am loving the pictures! Can't wait to go and see it all!


----------



## spacemermaid

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Don't blame it on the sunshine, don't blame it on the moonlight, don't blame it on the good times, blame it on the boogie!
> 
> Haha, sorry, you just reminded me of the Jackson 5 song!



SunSHINE! GOODtimes! MOONlight! BOOGIE!

10 more days until I can get some pics to add to the thread


----------



## DisneyStitch626

spacemermaid said:


> SunSHINE! GOODtimes! MOONlight! BOOGIE!
> 
> 10 more days until I can get some pics to add to the thread



Haha, love that song!! 

8 more days until I can add pics too! I will be bringing my laptop, so at night at the hotel I can probably put a few up each night.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I'm only 8 more days till our trip to DL and MHP. I will put up all the Halloween pics during my trip and hope to post it those days. I will also videotape HS that night and post it on youtube as soon as I get back to Sacramento.


----------



## smile4stamps

Can anyone tell me if there is an AP price for the MHP on October 15th?  I will be purchasing an AP before I go but can't access the AP site since I will only have a voucher.

Thanks!


----------



## tdashgirl

smile4stamps said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is an AP price for the MHP on October 15th?  I will be purchasing an AP before I go but can't access the AP site since I will only have a voucher.
> 
> Thanks!



Bummer, looks like no 



> Advanced Purchase Ticket Prices
> $44 Special Passholder Discount* for These Dates:
> October 1, 5, 12, 19, 26
> $54 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
> October 8, 15, 22
> $59 Regular Admission Price for These Dates:
> October 29, 31


----------



## smile4stamps

tdashgirl said:


> Bummer, looks like no



Thats what I thought... I had wanted to go on the 12th but my friends schedule didn't allow it so now we have to pay more... bummer!


----------



## spacemermaid

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Haha, love that song!!
> 
> 8 more days until I can add pics too! I will be bringing my laptop, so at night at the hotel I can probably put a few up each night.



And I love your icon! Have fun on your trip!


----------



## funatdisney

Some pics from the HMH:


----------



## Sherry E

Let's bump this!!


----------



## iridemyownmc

Just printed out our Etickets for MHP Oct 1st. Myself, DH, Dsister, DNiece, and perhaps my DS(16months). So excited! I've been checking these threads almost hourly for anything new... This will be our first time at DLR during Halloween Time!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

iridemyownmc said:


> Just printed out our Etickets for MHP Oct 1st. Myself, DH, Dsister, DNiece, and perhaps my DS(16months). So excited! I've been checking these threads almost hourly for anything new... This will be our first time at DLR during Halloween Time!



We'll be there October 1st too!


----------



## mom4princesses

We will be looking forward to the reports from you both as it is the 1st party.  We have tickets for the 12th and want to read up before we go.  Want to know how the fireworks go and what the crowd is like.


----------



## barefootmomma

I am so looking forward to hearing the first reports back from MHP!! We are attending one of the much later dates, so all of the info coming in will be so so helpful and great to hear.


----------



## Sherry E

Figured I'd better give this thread a bump while it still has a pulse!!  Even though most of us have switched over to Part 2 of the Halloween Superthread, this thread is not closed yet, and there is lots of info and lots of photos for people to enjoy!!


----------



## funatdisney

I will add a couple of pictures that I have not posted on the other thread yet just to liven up this thread a bit.

All of the animals in the petting area had bandannas on.


----------



## srauchbauer

funatdisney said:


> I will add a couple of pictures that I have not posted on the other thread yet just to liven up this thread a bit.
> 
> All of the animals in the petting area had bandannas on.



Surprised the goat doesn't eat the ban-dana


----------



## funatdisney

Me too, but I think they were all well fed. Most of them were snoozing in the afternoon heat Not like today or yesterday heat, but they were warm nevertheless.


----------



## Diznygrl

Aww, they all look adorable with their Halloween bandanas.  I love the goat sleeping on the barrel.


----------



## funatdisney

There were CM there to supervise guests. You could pet them, but you, well kids, could not climb on the barrels or wooden boxes.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh my goodness, they are so cute!!  What little precious angels.  I love that they have their little Halloween bandannas with the spiders on them - another great example of the Disney attention to detail!


----------



## tksbaskets

funatdisney said:


> I will add a couple of pictures that I have not posted on the other thread yet just to liven up this thread a bit.
> 
> All of the animals in the petting area had bandannas on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> How cute is this!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## funatdisney

I was so delighted that the goats, sheep ,and other critters were dressed for the Halloween. I just had to take a picture of them. I think next time, I might head on over there first thing and see if they are more active and get some really cute pictures.


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## PrincessMaleficent

Has anyone seen Maleficent?


----------



## Sherry E

Bump!


----------



## zeitzeuge

We've had an amazing time. Rode everything. MHP was fantastic. Got tons of pics and pics with characters. Halloween cavalcade was really good. Tons of candy. Loved Halloween Screams. Such a good show. Just finished up dinner at Club 33 and waiting for Remember, then it's off to late Fantasmic show. Woohoo!


----------



## iKristin

I think we started the other one too soon lol, this one didn't reach its closure


----------



## tksbaskets

zeitzeuge said:


> We've had an amazing time. Rode everything. MHP was fantastic. Got tons of pics and pics with characters. Halloween cavalcade was really good. Tons of candy. Loved Halloween Screams. Such a good show. Just finished up dinner at Club 33 and waiting for Remember, then it's off to late Fantasmic show. Woohoo!



Sounds like you had a great day!  Hope you'll share some of your pictures (no so subtle HINT)


----------



## mom4princesses

zeitzeuge, are you going to do a TR?  Would love to hear more about the party.  Glad to hear you are having a great time.


----------



## Sherry E

iKristin said:


> I think we started the other one too soon lol, this one didn't reach its closure



The thing is, this one would have reached its closure fast if the second thread hadn't been started.  It was already on track to come to its end within a day or two, and the new one had to be started because of the timing.  The pages were moving quickly.  It's only _because_ Part 2 was started that Part 1 did not end, if that makes sense.  Everyone jumped over to Part 2 right away.  We had to have a new thread for people to go immediately over to in case Part 1 ended abruptly, so a transition was necessary!

But this one has some life left in it, and there are some great photos already in this thread, so I wanted to make sure they didn't get forgotten.  I want people to still be able to see the photos that are already here - which is why I bumped it.


However, anyone else posting new photos might want to do it over on Part 2 of the Halloween Superthread, so I can add you to the Table of Contents.  This thread will have to be locked soon, whereas Part 2 is flourishing!

So, Mark, if you share any photos with us in the threads, hop over to Part 2!!


----------



## TheColtonsMom

Wow I juat finished reading all of part 1 now on to part 2 Great work and real work back when you started it Thank You!


----------

